# Khloe Kardashian **aka Khlomoney**



## Swanky

As always:

This thread is for news and gossip only.  It's not reserved only for negative news or only positive news, lol!   

*Please do not have personal chats in this thread and please discuss her show in our TV forum. *

Remain respectful at all times, if you aren't talking directly about Khloe, then it doesn't belong.  NO personal comments about/to members in this thread and we highly recommending using the Ignore User function. .


----------



## Encore Hermes

One khole.......


----------



## tweegy

I say we petition to name the thread Khlomoney.... 


Also, damn that's a intro there Swanks [emoji23] you know stuff gets real when a thread kicks off with a warning


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> I say we petition to name the thread Khlomoney....
> 
> 
> Also, damn that's a intro there Swanks [emoji23] *you know stuff gets real when a thread kicks off with a warning*


----------



## Sassys

I just read Khloe is getting a talk show (not on E!). So we all should watch and play the drinking game. Every time Khloe touches her hair, you have to take a drink. *Guarantee* you will be drunk after 10min. She is OBSESSED with touching her damn hair and it is so distracting.


The reality star, 31, posted a photo of herself  sipping a glass of wine and captioned the shot: 'Excited to announce my new talk  show "Kocktails with Khloe&#769;" on the @FYI network!! 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-announcing-new-TV-show.html#ixzz3gYqUJfd8


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> I just read Khloe is getting a talk show (not on E!). So we all should watch and play the drinking game. Every time Khloe touches her hair, you have to take a drink. *Guarantee* you will be drunk after 10min.
> 
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of herself  sipping a glass of wine and captioned the shot: 'Excited to announce my new talk  show "Kocktails with Khloe&#769;" on the @FYI network!!
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-announcing-new-TV-show.html#ixzz3gYqUJfd8


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm a lightweight. I'd be drunk after her two touches to her hair.  [emoji23]. I wish she'd stop though. It looks so unprofessional.


----------



## saira1214

Oh man, She's getting a talk show? Great.


----------



## tweegy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] awesome


----------



## redney

PMK is making her werk it!


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> I say we petition to name the thread Khlomoney....
> 
> 
> Also, damn that's a intro there Swanks [emoji23] you know stuff gets real when a thread kicks off with a warning




Swanky always expects the worst of us.


----------



## Lola69

The name of the thread hilarious!


----------



## StopHammertime

saira1214 said:


> Oh man, She's getting a talk show? Great.




PMK had one too, I never saw it aired anywhere! Have a feeling this will be the same way.


----------



## Bentley1

I wish the thread was name Khole. 
More befitting than khloemoney. [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

YSoLovely said:


> Swanky always expects the worst of us.



She has her hands full.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bentley1 said:


> I wish the thread was name Khole.
> More befitting than khloemoney. [emoji16][emoji106]



....or Klo-ho.


----------



## batfish

Sassys said:


> I just read Khloe is getting a talk show (not on E!). So we all should watch and play the drinking game. Every time Khloe touches her hair, you have to take a drink. *Guarantee* you will be drunk after 10min. She is OBSESSED with touching her damn hair and it is so distracting.
> 
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of herself  sipping a glass of wine and captioned the shot: 'Excited to announce my new talk  show "Kocktails with Khloe&#769;" on the @FYI network!!
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-announcing-new-TV-show.html#ixzz3gYqUJfd8



Scott probably will play that drinking game.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> I just read Khloe is getting a talk show (not on E!). So we all should watch and play the drinking game. Every time Khloe touches her hair, you have to take a drink. *Guarantee* you will be drunk after 10min. She is OBSESSED with touching her damn hair and it is so distracting.
> 
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of herself  sipping a glass of wine and captioned the shot: 'Excited to announce my new talk  show "Kocktails with Khloe&#769;" on the @FYI network!!
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-announcing-new-TV-show.html#ixzz3gYqUJfd8



What's an FYI network? I don't have that station.


----------



## Jayne1

No one has that station.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> No one has that station.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> No one has that station.


----------



## poopsie

bentley1 said:


> i wish the thread was name khole.
> More befitting than khloemoney. [emoji16][emoji106]





ita!!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

wearing white today just in case James puts a ring on it, girl is ready 





Ordained minister 




Dlisted


----------



## Sarahs12

who makes her shoes?


----------



## poopsie

She doesn't have the figure for that outfit


----------



## Bentley1

Coach Lover Too said:


> ....or Klo-ho.




lol, that too! 

I don't even know where "klomoney" came from. Doesn't make sense to me? Now Khole and klo-ho, I get!


----------



## Lounorada

Sarahs12 said:


> who makes her shoes?


Tom Ford
http://www.tomford.com/patchwork-sandal/W1533T-SVA.html?dwvar_W1533T-SVA_color=MTC#start=9


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Tom Ford
> http://www.tomford.com/patchwork-sandal/W1533T-SVA.html?dwvar_W1533T-SVA_color=MTC#start=9



Seriously, when I hit the lotto, I am calling you up as my personal shopper. How do you know all this, I am so fascinated!!!


----------



## Bentley1

Lou is a master of all things fashion. I'm also fascinated and in awe! I owe so many of my newer wardrobe items
To Lou's skills! [emoji120][emoji122]


----------



## poopsie

Bentley1 said:


> lol, that too!
> 
> I don't even know where "klomoney" came from. Doesn't make sense to me? Now Khole and klo-ho, I get!





Same here.  Even Khlogre or Khlobacca I can see........but Khlomoney?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Jinky's Cafe in Sherman Oaks, California. (July 21)


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> Same here.  Even Khlogre or Khlobacca I can see........but Khlomoney?



The girls all have LLC that gets their pay checks. Years ago we found out Khloe's LLC was Khlomoney. Kim's is Kimsaprincess Kourtney is 2DIE4KOURT


----------



## michie

Didn't Lamar give her that nickname?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

There is NO way in h*ll those two girls have the same daddy. Wish someone would spill the beans once and for all. I'm still goin' with the hair dresser guy though.

Kourtney reminds me of Pocahontas there.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Do they have a deal with Mercedes or something? I've noticed that Kourtney has been driving an S 550 and Scott had the Maybach S 600 in the other threads. I've also noticed there are a few G wagons in their lineup. Or, are they just MB fans?


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Do they have a deal with Mercedes or something? I've noticed that Kourtney has been driving an S 550 and Scott had the Maybach S 600 in the other threads. I've also noticed there are a few G wagons in their lineup. Or, are they just MB fans?


I doubt it, I think it's the it suv to have right now. Everyone has moved on from Range Rover


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> I doubt it, I think it's the it suv to have right now. Everyone has moved on from Range Rover




Yea but that doesn't explain the cars.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea but that doesn't explain the cars.



Kourtney always had a Mercedes. She always had a Mercedes sedan even when they first came onto the scence. Kris had one too.


----------



## Bentley1

poopsie said:


> Same here.  Even Khlogre or Khlobacca I can see........but Khlomoney?




LOL, I forgot about those gems! Yes! Exactly! [emoji28]
Khlomoney is one that she, or her friends and family, made up, and it makes no sense. I think the TPF nicknames are spot on.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> Jinky's Cafe in Sherman Oaks, California. (July 21)




kourtney went to disney dressed as tinkerbell
now she is channelling pocahontas?
is she applying for a job with disney on ice?
( and please tell me mason hasn't got a real ear stud!)


----------



## Sassys

Uh, if Mason only has one ear pierced, it's the wrong ear. Boys who get one ear pierced is supposed to be the left ear.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sassys said:


> Uh, if Mason only has one ear pierced, it's the wrong ear. Boys who get one ear pierced is supposed to be the left ear.



Is that a rule? Because to me it's like a hair part...whatever floats your boat. I'd swear I have seen boys with either ear pierced! I'm so happy I'm a girl, I don't have to worry about those things. I'll just pierce both my ears and flip my hair around like Khlomoney!


----------



## Encore Hermes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Do they have a deal with Mercedes or something? I've noticed that Kourtney has been driving an S 550 and Scott had the Maybach S 600 in the other threads. I've also noticed there are a few G wagons in their lineup. Or, are they just MB fans?





jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yea but that doesn't explain the cars.



I think they have a lease deal with Calabasas Luxury Cars.


----------



## bisousx

ByeKitty said:


> Is that a rule? Because to me it's like a hair part...whatever floats your boat. I'd swear I have seen boys with either ear pierced! I'm so happy I'm a girl, I don't have to worry about those things. I'll just pierce both my ears and flip my hair around like Khlomoney!



It's kind of a rule over here in the States.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

The name thread killed me


----------



## minimom

What's wrong with her leg?   That's a serious bruise or scar.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> No one has that station.


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Do they have a deal with Mercedes or something? I've noticed that Kourtney has been driving an S 550 and Scott had the Maybach S 600 in the other threads. I've also noticed there are a few G wagons in their lineup. Or, are they just MB fans?



Kourtney has been driving that S class for years now. I commend her for driving the same car for like 7 years.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Kourtney has been driving that S class for years now. I commend her for driving the same car for like 7 years.




Not that black one unless she got at in the end of 2013? That body style wasn't released until 2014.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> I think they have a lease deal with Calabasas Luxury Cars.




Ahh I see!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> Kourtney always had a Mercedes. She always had a Mercedes sedan even when they first came onto the scence. Kris had one too.




Oh ok.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> I just read Khloe is getting a talk show (not on E!). So we all should watch and play the drinking game. Every time Khloe touches her hair, you have to take a drink. *Guarantee* you will be drunk after 10min. She is OBSESSED with touching her damn hair and it is so distracting.
> 
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of herself  sipping a glass of wine and captioned the shot: 'Excited to announce my new talk  show "Kocktails with Khloe&#769;" on the @FYI network!!
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-announcing-new-TV-show.html#ixzz3gYqUJfd8




I think we'll be hammered in 5 min. She is obnoxious with the constant hair touching.


----------



## pittcat

minimom said:


> What's wrong with her leg?   That's a serious bruise or scar.




Had to go back and look, yea wtf is that?! Wearing a skirt with a high slit in the front would not be my first choice of outfit if I had whatever that is on my leg! If it's a scar it must be recent bc she just had those super short shorts on last week and I don't remember seeing anything on her leg.


----------



## blackkitty4378

minimom said:


> What's wrong with her leg?   That's a serious bruise or scar.



Looks like it could be psoriasis, too.


----------



## Swanky

FYI - I didn't name this thread! #justsayin


----------



## redney

Filming, filming. That's why Kourt looks cleaned up.

Whatever happened to the Jeep Khlomoney got last year from Phrench Montana?


----------



## Lola69

Coach Lover Too said:


> There is NO way in h*ll those two girls have the same daddy. Wish someone would spill the beans once and for all. I'm still goin' with the hair dresser guy though.
> 
> Kourtney reminds me of Pocahontas there.




Lol! She does look like Pocahontas.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Seriously, when I hit the lotto, I am calling you up as my personal shopper. How do you know all this, I am so fascinated!!!



 Girl, when you win the lotto, you can hire me as your personal shopper, that's a deal! 



Bentley1 said:


> Lou is a master of all things fashion. I'm also fascinated and in awe! I owe so many of my newer wardrobe items
> To Lou's skills! [emoji120][emoji122]



 Any time, Bentley!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Girl, when you win the lotto, you can hire me as your personal shopper, that's a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> Any time, Bentley!



If I ever get on *Who wants to be a millionaire*, I'ma use her as my phone a friend!


----------



## minimom

pittcat said:


> Had to go back and look, yea wtf is that?! Wearing a skirt with a high slit in the front would not be my first choice of outfit if I had whatever that is on my leg! If it's a scar it must be recent bc she just had those super short shorts on last week and I don't remember seeing anything on her leg.


It looks like a cut that has not healed properly.  Also looks swollen.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> If I ever get on *Who wants to be a millionaire*, I'ma use her as my phone a friend!


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Filming, filming. That's why Kourt looks cleaned up.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Jeep Khlomoney got last year from Phrench Montana?



The 6 month lease was up and it went back to the dealership in NY.


----------



## Jayne1

Oh, Michael  



> *Khlozilla Will Soon Be Free To Marry Her Next Storyline*
> 
> Lamar was in, and might still be, in a bad place and thats saying a whole lot since he was in the Kartrashian family. Thats the worst place of all.
> 
> I think what really happened was that Pimp Mama Kris dropped a stack of signing cash in his lap, because she needs Khlozilla to be free to marry the next man those trash heap vampires will suck the life out of.



http://dlisted.com


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Kourtney has been driving that S class for years now. I commend her for driving the same car for like 7 years.




I just realized her older S was black as well. I wasn't talking about the one she drove before the new one. Just to clarify. I meant the new one (2015 model) she's been recently spotted in. It's an amazing car! Maybe she will keep this one a long time, too!!


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I just realized her older S was black as well. I wasn't talking about the one she drove before the new one. Just to clarify. I meant the new one (2015 model) she's been recently spotted in. It's an amazing car! Maybe she will keep this one a long time, too!!



Yeah she just seems to really like that model for whatever reason. Seems to be her go to car.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Yeah she just seems to really like that model for whatever reason. Seems to be her go to car.




I get it so no judgment from me. I'm on my third lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Jinky's Cafe in Sherman Oaks, California. (July 21)



Idk if it's the outfit or what but she looks very Kate Upton-ish in the waist area...very square.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, Michael&#8230;
> 
> http://dlisted.com



He's hysterical! 



> It's been over two years since *Khloe Kardashian* and *Lamar Odom&#8217;s*  marriage died in a crack pipe and she kicked him out of the house.  Since then, Khlozilla has moved on by making herself the Princess Fiona  to *French Montana&#8217;s* Shrek and she moved on from him by scooting her sascrotch against the body of bearded NBA player *James Harden*. Meanwhile, Lamar got dropped by the Clippers and the New York Knicks, was caught driving while ****ed up and he lost 2 of his friends  to a drug overdose. Lamar was in, and might still be, in a bad place  and that&#8217;s saying a whole lot since he was in the Kartrashian family.  That&#8217;s the worst place of all. But well, soon he&#8217;ll be Khloe&#8217;s  ex-husband. Officially. UsWeekly says  that earlier this month, Khlozilla and Lamar finally signed the divorce  papers that she filed in December 2013. A judge just has to sign off on  it and their marriage will be done. Some source said that Lamar finally  signed, because it hurt his heart area seeing her with a bunch of  dudes.&#8220;Lamar  was really hurt and felt like Khloe had no respect for him after she  was out in public with James Harden. He just kept seeing her with  different guys and that was it for him. French was at least a  relationship but here she was with another guy. He finally came to his  senses and told her he wanted out and signed the papers. He confronted  her about James and she went to Vegas to see him while she was out there  with James and they got it done. He just wanted out.&#8221;​Sense: that makes none. I think what really happened was that *Pimp Mama Kris*  dropped a stack of signing cash in his lap, because she needs Khlozilla  to be free to marry the next man those trash heap vampires will suck  the life out of. And now that Lamar is out of there, that leaves *Kanye West*  as the sole, standing Kartrashian husband. Will they find a way to suck  the life out of Kanye too or will he slowly destroy them with an 8,000  word rant about how it is so déklassé of them to wear that Balmain  military jacket with that Lanvin leather dress?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sascrotch!!!  OMG.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Michael is absolutely poetic!


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> He's hysterical!


 
So he didn't care if she was with French, but now is livid she is "dating" James. Makes no sense (but this family never does).


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>





Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Jinky's Cafe in Sherman Oaks, California. (July 21)


Yeah, Amazing how they can change the title of this thread (and others), but still have yet to change the Chris Brown thread title.



Sassys said:


> Uh, if Mason only has one ear pierced, it's the wrong ear. Boys who get one ear pierced is supposed to be the left ear.


I don't like piercings in little boys ears. if you're an adult, that's your prerogative.


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't like piercings in little boys ears. if you're an adult, that's your prerogative.


 
I agree. My cousin did my god son's ear and I can't stand it.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, Michael
> 
> 
> 
> http://dlisted.com



Khlozilla!  That's a new one!  

'Since then, Khlozilla has moved on by making herself the *Princess Fiona to French Montanas Shrek* and she moved on from him by scooting her *sascrotch* against the body of bearded NBA player James Harden.'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

As of late Kourt has been looking like she actually gives a f*ck or two about her appearance. I don't like the outfits but she looks better. Getting rid of her 30 year old child is looking good on her. I still think they'll be back together before Christmas, tho.


----------



## B. Jara

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, Amazing how they can change the title of this thread (and others), but still have yet to change the Chris Brown thread title.
> .




The previous Khloe thread was archived due to length as is done when all threads get too long, 10,000 + posts. The new thread always gets a new title to distinguish it from the old. 

Chris Brown's thread hasn't reached that point yet as his is only at 3100 ish.


----------



## berrydiva

B. Jara said:


> The previous Khloe thread was archived due to length as is done when all threads get too long. The new thread always gets a new title to distinguish it from the old.
> 
> Chris Brown's thread probably hasn't reached that point yet.



Other threads had the title changed before the thread was archived.


----------



## ByeKitty

The title of the Chris Brown thread hasn't been changed yet because people consider it an accurate description for as long as he continues to be an a$$.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> The title of the Chris Brown thread hasn't been changed yet because people consider it an accurate description for as long as he continues to be an a$$.



I've seen a many request in that thread to change the title. Just saying.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> I've seen a many request in that thread to change the title. Just saying.



Yes, me too! But this what some mods said about it. I'm not sure if I recall correctly but I thought they even changed it for a little bit and then he got in trouble again and the sentiment was that this title introduces him as the fool that he is. I don't necessarily agree with the title, I'm kind of indifferent.


----------



## AshTx.1

I think not changing the title of Chris Brown's thread is freaking hilarious. Jmo.


----------



## tweegy

Bentley1 said:


> I wish the thread was name Khole.
> More befitting than khloemoney. [emoji16][emoji106]



Oh, I see what you did there!...



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> FYI - I didn't name this thread! #justsayin



I think it was the TPF angel  

 Or maybe Khloe changed the name!!!







redney said:


> Filming, filming. That's why Kourt looks cleaned up.
> 
> Whatever happened to the Jeep Khlomoney got last year from Phrench Montana?



Maybe it was phrepossessed....no phunds?


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Maybe it was *phrepossessed*....no phunds?


I can't...it took me a good minute to phigure out what that word was....lol!


----------



## knasarae

So does the next Kris Jenner thread get to be named PMK?


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Yeah, Amazing how they can change the title of this thread (and others), but still have yet to change the Chris Brown thread title.
> 
> 
> I don't like piercings in little boys ears. if you're an adult, that's your prerogative.





knasarae said:


> So does the next Kris Jenner thread get to be named PMK?



I would love that!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

knasarae said:


> So does the next Kris Jenner thread get to be named PMK?



Let's phope!


----------



## Ladybug09

arnott said:


> Khlozilla!  That's a new one!
> 
> 'Since then, Khlozilla has moved on by making herself the *Princess Fiona to French Montanas Shrek* and she moved on from him by scooting her *sascrotch* against the body of bearded NBA player James Harden.'


Freakin hilarious!



berrydiva said:


> Other threads had the title changed before the thread was archived.


Yup....we are *---->here<----*-




Bish got a talk show coming on FYI channel called, Cocktails with Khloe (don't know how they would spell this...)


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I can't...it took me a good minute to phigure out what that word was....lol!




Should pick up phrench's fonics book doll ...

[emoji41] see what I did there?


----------



## Bentley1

tweegy said:


> Oh, I see what you did there!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was the TPF angel
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe Khloe changed the name!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was phrepossessed....no phunds?




LOL. I wish I could take credit for the gem that is KHOLE, but, alas, I can't. 

I don't recall who originally came up with it, but I remember something about her autocorrect changing Khloe into Khole. [emoji23]It became a big thing in this thread. I quite like it!! [emoji106]


----------



## Sassys

:lolots::lolots::lolots: So Gunnar can't whip Rob into shape? Oh, I forgot, Rob is not down with the lies anymore (so no baby abs for him).

'Thanks for whipping my family into shape!': Kris Jenner, 59, praises trainer  Gunnar Peterson who works with Kim, Khloe and Kourtney 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-Peterson-happy-birthday.html#ixzz3gke2C5i4


----------



## YSoLovely

Chris' thread title has been changed...



... and changed back. :lolots:


----------



## Blueberry

I love Khloe


----------



## DC-Cutie

is she really trying to twerk with that rock hard azz?????


----------



## deltalady

The video I saw of her twerking had a guy in it that appeared to be rubbing coke on his gums &#128558;


----------



## knasarae

Khloe is so proud of that booty.  However, her "twerking" is comical.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> is she really trying to twerk with that rock hard azz?????





knasarae said:


> Khloe is so proud of that booty.  However, her "twerking" is comical.



It was painful to watch...I feel embarrassed for her.


----------



## sabrunka

deltalady said:


> The video I saw of her twerking had a guy in it that appeared to be rubbing coke on his gums &#128558;



Lol I noticed that too.  There's people saying it's a cupcake, a jello shot, etc... I just see coke on a finger being rubbed onto his gums.  His mouth doesn't even fully open to "eat" anything.


----------



## pukasonqo

kan khloe twerk?
maybe she kould become the nxt amber rose or, like ellen dances, twerk for her talk show audience
klassy


----------



## Jikena

Can I get a link to this twerking video please ?


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> Can I get a link to this twerking video please ?




you are a brave woman, although it could be amusing to watch! on the other hand, if it was kimbo twerking...


----------



## Jayne1

Yikes, I saw the video -- so she's shaking that monstrosity she attached to her behind?  It looks bad.  And so desperate. She tries so hard never could get the attention, first it was being overshadowed by Kim and now Kylie.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Jayne1 said:


> Yikes, I saw the video -- so she's shaking that monstrosity she attached to her behind?  It looks bad.  And so desperate. She tries so hard never could get the attention, first it was being overshadowed by Kim and now Kylie.




Yeah it's moving around with its own free will.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Do y'all think it's really butt implants or do you think her/Kim wear padding just so we'll talk about it? The sizes seem to change from day to day!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Khloe; putting the struggle in struggle-twerk.


----------



## madeinnyc

That video was tragic.


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Can I get a link to this twerking video please ?



https://instagram.com/p/5gNoy1y2Oc/
https://instagram.com/p/5gqXSTS2Ez/


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Khloe responds to the rumors of coke being done at the graduation party


----------



## tweegy

Maybe she meant to say 'we aren't as wild as we want you to believe'?


----------



## Lounorada

Sit down on your cushioned butt pads, Khloe. 

The fact that she had to publically announce to everyone that they weren't doing drugs and that 'drugs aren't their style' (which is comical) makes me believe even more that they _were_ doing drugs and love the stuff.

This family always speak out, trying to defend themselves when they are guilty as hell, IMO.
_'A hit dog will holler...'_


----------



## michie

The #fail of misspelling "scrape"  then mentioning how you were added to a graduation celebration, tho...


----------



## starrysky

I'm not understanding Khloe's explanation. It's been a few years since I had a Jell-O shot, but the ones I had were in small paper Dixie cups that were squeezed from the bottom. Most of the shot came out in one piece, no fingers needed. I don't know if there are fancier, non-Dixie cup Jell-O shots tho.

Also it didn't look like the guy was going all the way around the cup with his finger, more like dipping fingers into something.


----------



## blackkitty4378

starrysky said:


> I'm not understanding Khloe's explanation. It's been a few years since I had a Jell-O shot, but the ones I had were in small paper Dixie cups that were squeezed from the bottom. Most of the shot came out in one piece, no fingers needed. I don't know if there are fancier, non-Dixie cup Jell-O shots tho.
> 
> Also it didn't look like the guy was going all the way around the cup with his finger, more like dipping fingers into something.



All of this. Looks like he was holding a bag, too, not a cup.


----------



## Flawn08

Khlogre can wipe my glass door with that fake as* cushion.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

QUOTE=Flawn08;28922002]Khlogre can wipe my glass door with that fake as* cushion.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tivo

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Khloe responds to the rumors of coke being done at the graduation party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076165


No Bish. You and your fraudulent family will make up anything.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Tivo said:


> No Bish. You and your fraudulent family will make up anything.



YEp. If they'll lie about one thing, they'll lie about anything.


----------



## ByeKitty

It would've been better to just not respond to those rumors at all...now she comes across as suspiciously defensive.


----------



## Jikena

Lol those videos of her twerking... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Thanks for the links by the way !


----------



## fightthesunrise

starrysky said:


> I'm not understanding Khloe's explanation. It's been a few years since I had a Jell-O shot, but the ones I had were in small paper Dixie cups that were squeezed from the bottom. Most of the shot came out in one piece, no fingers needed. I don't know if there are fancier, non-Dixie cup Jell-O shots tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Also it didn't look like the guy was going all the way around the cup with his finger, more like dipping fingers into something.




+1

Why the hell would anyone want to scrape Jell-O with their nails in the first place? That's gross. Not to mention it's hard as hell to get anything out from under your nails once it's been wedged under there.


----------



## Staci_W

starrysky said:


> I'm not understanding Khloe's explanation. It's been a few years since I had a Jell-O shot, but the ones I had were in small paper Dixie cups that were squeezed from the bottom. Most of the shot came out in one piece, no fingers needed. I don't know if there are fancier, non-Dixie cup Jell-O shots tho.
> 
> Also it didn't look like the guy was going all the way around the cup with his finger, more like dipping fingers into something.



I had jello shots on the 4th of July. They were in little cups, topped with whipped cream, and you had to use your finger to loosen them from the sides to hey them out. Kinda like Khloe's excuse here.


----------



## Jikena

I never had jello shots but aren't you supposed to squizz (not sure how to write this word) the plastic container ? I also saw people put them upside down and pop them into their hand ? But I guess that's the dirty way lol.


----------



## Star1231

No to Mason's ear piercing.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I never had jello shots but aren't you supposed to squizz (not sure how to write this word) the plastic container ? I also saw people put them upside down and pop them into their hand ? But I guess that's the dirty way lol.



I've used my finger to run it around the cup and loosen them too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

There's no right or wrong way to eat/take a jelly shot. 

I've seen some run their tongue around the rim.


----------



## michie

If you squeeze the cup, they just pop right out (unless they're not firm enough or have too much alcohol in them).


----------



## V0N1B2

jimmyshoogirl said:


> There's no right or wrong way to eat/take a jelly shot.
> I've seen some run their tongue around the rim.





michie said:


> If you squeeze the cup, they just pop right out (unless they're not firm enough or have too much alcohol in them).


Ain't that the truth, dolls.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I saw no finger "rimming it" lol, I saw a finger dip into something.


----------



## pittcat

blackkitty4378 said:


> I saw no finger "rimming it" lol, I saw a finger dip into something.




+1 ... I understand what khloe is trying to say this is and I have had to do that to take a Jell-O shot before, but that is not what's happening in that video IMO.

It seems like such a petty thing to comment on if untrue, so her commenting speaks volumes.


----------



## starrysky

Staci_W said:


> I had jello shots on the 4th of July. They were in little cups, topped with whipped cream, and you had to use your finger to loosen them from the sides to hey them out. Kinda like Khloe's excuse here.



Ooh, whipped cream topping. Sounds yum!

Maybe he was wedging the shot out, maybe not. Still looks weird to me but the clip was going too fast for me to tell for sure.


----------



## CobaltBlu

dolls.....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Burn.


                                                                               Jiveturkey
  &#8226;  13 hours ago                           &#8226;  13 hours ago                     
                          The  video didn't look like a Jell-O shot to me.  Khloe might have more  credibility if she didn't marry a crack head.  Then after splitting from  him, she dated French Montana who is the founder of Cocaine City  Records and was part of the Coke Boys rap group (until his partner Chinx  Drugs  was murdered).  I don't see how  that shows a firm stance against drug use.  Kanye raps about cocaine.  I  think we all know Scott Disick's biggest vice isn't Jell-O shots.   Seventeen year old Kylie's boyfriend, Tyga, is in to some extremely wild  stuff if any of his music, videos, or rumors with his tranny affair are  even half true.  So yes I would say that group is much wilder than  anything the average everyday person encounters.  Every guy they attach  themselves with promotes drug use in some fashion.  I'm not sure why  then when we see video footage that looks more like drug use instead of  Jell-O shots we should believe her?  Maybe they need to surround  themselves with classier people?  That may be hard given that mamma bear  is pimping out her daughters to every rapper or athlete she can, but  maybe they should start.  How can you divorce a drug addict, only to  date the CEO and founder of Cocaine City Records and member of Coke  Boys, and then get mad if anybody suspects you might be around drugs  when they see video that looks like it? 

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/khlo-kardashian-slams-rumors-cocaine-181500749.html


----------



## pukasonqo

khloe says she has a new booty due to " exercise" so, if she says there were jell-o shots weeeelll, she is telling the truth and nothing but the truth
(although seems that truth and kartrashians don't mix in the same circles)


----------



## ByeKitty

What are jell-o shots anyway? I assume it's not something people tend to rub on their gums like cocaine?


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> What are jell-o shots anyway? I assume it's not something people tend to rub on their gums like cocaine?



Nope. They're exactly what they sound like. You make jell-o (flavored gelatin) usually with alcohol and put it in little plastic shot cup to set in the fridge. It's just a fun way to take a shot (of alcohol)


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Nope. They're exactly what they sound like. You make jell-o (flavored gelatin) usually with alcohol and put it in little plastic shot cup to set in the fridge. It's just a fun way to take a shot (of alcohol)



Ooh interesting... How do you make sure it doesn't become too stiff (making it impossible to "swallow")? Or does jell-o never do that?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

michie said:


> The #fail of misspelling "scrape"  then mentioning how you were added to a graduation celebration, tho...



I know, I was like scrap? She said scrap your finger, lol. Scraps of what?


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> Ooh interesting... How do you make sure it doesn't become too stiff (making it impossible to "swallow")? Or does jell-o never do that?



It never really gets stiff. You just have to make sure you don't put too much alcohol so that it sets. You can get really fancy with them too.


----------



## michie

Was this posted?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> Was this posted?



No. I was just comin' here to post it!

Check out what she has to say about Kylie. Like that makes it all ok. smdh.

*Khloe Kardashian *has been hitting the gym and it's paid off  BIG time -- because she's giving sister Kim a run for her money with this *** shot.  Khloe not only opens her legs, but opens up about the rough year she's had getting over *Lamar Odom* in the new issue of *Complex*. 
 She also comes to younger sister *Kylie*'s defense when it comes to being underage and screwing older guys. 
 "I think at 16 I was probably f****** someone that was in their 20s,  for sure," she admits. "I wouldnt say I was even dating, probably just  sleeping with them. But again Kylie is not a normal 17-year-old ... Its  a rare circumstance, so lets treat this as a special case." 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/27/khloe-kardashian-butt-complex-magazine-photo/#ixzz3h6eOmA3p
​


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Porns R Us*


----------



## DC-Cutie

she covers it all up in public with shirts, lab coats and anything she can get her hands on, yet it's on full display in pics (I guess since it can be photoshopped)


----------



## arnott

michie said:


> Was this posted?



That needed a warning!!


----------



## arnott

Coach Lover Too said:


> No. I was just comin' here to post it!
> 
> Check out what she has to say about Kylie. Like that makes it all ok. smdh.
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian *has been hitting the gym and it's paid off  BIG time -- *because she's giving sister Kim a run for her money with this *** shot.  Khloe not only opens her legs*, but opens up about the rough year she's had getting over *Lamar Odom* in the new issue of *Complex*.
> She also comes to younger sister *Kylie*'s defense when it comes to being underage and screwing older guys.
> *"I think at 16 I was probably f****** someone that was in their 20s,  for sure," she admits. "I wouldn&#8217;t say I was even dating, probably just  sleeping with them. But again Kylie is not a normal 17-year-old ... It&#8217;s  a rare circumstance, so let&#8217;s treat this as a special case." *
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/27/khloe-kardashian-butt-complex-magazine-photo/#ixzz3h6eOmA3p
> ​



The first part I bolded is comical and the rest is sick!


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> the first part i bolded is comical and the rest is sick!



ita.


----------



## lizmil

Well if she was f$ing someone in their 20s when she was 16 then I guess that makes it all OK for Kylie, glad she cleared THAT up, or should I say THOT up.


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

No joke I didn't realize that Complex was the name of a magazine and I literally thought this was a meme someone made up saying Khloe has a complex and is trying to overcompensate!!


----------



## knasarae

The photographer posted the pics on his IG. I follow him because he often does stuff for Rihanna. Those pics are photoshopped to high heaven.  They even photoshopped some muscle tone in. Smh.


----------



## knasarae

And the person who invented photoshop... are they a billionaire. If not they should be.


----------



## berrydiva

I think it's funny that they photoshopped her legs to look like it actually belonged to the behind she purchased.


----------



## aleksandras

Coach Lover Too said:


> No. I was just comin' here to post it!
> 
> Check out what she has to say about Kylie. Like that makes it all ok. smdh.
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian *has been hitting the gym and it's paid off  BIG time -- because she's giving sister Kim a run for her money with this *** shot.  Khloe not only opens her legs, but opens up about the rough year she's had getting over *Lamar Odom* in the new issue of *Complex*.
> She also comes to younger sister *Kylie*'s defense when it comes to being underage and screwing older guys.
> * "I think at 16 I was probably f****** someone that was in their 20s,  for sure," she admits. "I wouldnt say I was even dating, probably just  sleeping with them. But again Kylie is not a normal 17-year-old ... Its  a rare circumstance, so lets treat this as a special case."*
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/07/27/khloe-kardashian-butt-complex-magazine-photo/#ixzz3h6eOmA3p
> ​



Ugh  They're not even trying to hide their true selves anymore. And please Khloe put some clothes on, no one needs to see _that_.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

arnott said:


> The first part I bolded is comical and the rest is sick!





LavenderIce said:


> ita.





lizmil said:


> Well if she was f$ing someone in their 20s when she was 16 then I guess that makes it all OK for Kylie, glad she cleared THAT up, or should I say THOT up.





aleksandras said:


> Ugh  They're not even trying to hide their true selves anymore. And please Khloe put some clothes on, no one needs to see _that_.




I know! Now that we know that, it's even worse that Kris and Bruce (at the time) were turning a blind eye to what their daughters were doing, and they are NOT gonna convince me that they didn't know! Unf***ing real.


----------



## pittcat

knasarae said:


> The photographer posted the pics on his IG. I follow him because he often does stuff for Rihanna. Those pics are photoshopped to high heaven.  They even photoshopped some muscle tone in. Smh.




She has another one on her ig just posted that is supposedly a comparison of the "unretouched" photo (her words) and what was published.... Not buying it. We just saw her in 2 inch shorts and saw none of these legs in this magazine.

On a separate note, I think it's one thing to relate to your sister and say "hey I've done that too" re the underage sex (not that I would quote that to the world), even if that's okay (I honestly don't think it is okay even for a sister to say especially how long tyga has known the family and Kylie when we was younger), but you know kris read and approved all of her answers so how is she not disgusted?! Honestly... Parent your freaking kids! I'm almost 30 and if I wore that shirt Kylie wore the other day my mom would be so disappointed and disgusted with me... She obviously couldn't tell me not to wear it,  but she would sure as hell let me know her thoughts about it! And of course if I were 17 theres no ffing way...


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I think it's funny that they photoshopped her legs to look like it actually belonged to the behind she purchased.


----------



## LavenderIce

I read the article.  I'm disturbed and disgusted at how fully removed from reality they all are.


----------



## mundodabolsa

MrsTeacherMrCop said:


> No joke I didn't realize that Complex was the name of a magazine and I literally thought this was a meme someone made up saying Khloe has a complex and is trying to overcompensate!!



That's exactly what I thought until I saw the next post.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Was this posted?


 
Guess King magazine is next.


----------



## Sassys

lizmil said:


> Well if she was f$ing someone in their 20s when she was 16 then I guess that makes it all OK for Kylie, glad she cleared THAT up, or should I say THOT up.


 
 as usual they can't keep up with their lies. Khloe you weren't having sex at 16 according to you.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> as usual they can't keep up with their lies. Khloe you weren't having sex at 16 according to you.


 

At the end Khloe says, _"We're not insecure with who we are as women" _ Don't make me laugh.......... 


:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/27/khloe-kardashians-complex-shoot-is-her-sexiest-one-ever/

Khloe Kardashian poses for her sexiest photo shoot ever for the cover of Complexs August/September 2015 issue.

Here is what the 31-year-old reality star had to share with the mag:

*On the criticisms of Kylie Jenner and Tygas relationship:* I think at 16 I was probably fking someone that was in their 20s, for sure. I wouldnt say I was even dating, probably just sleeping with them. But again Kylie is not a normal 17-year-old. Youre not gonna say, Hey, so what are you doing this weekend? and have her say, Having a slumber party at my girlfriends, or Going to prom. Thats not what Kylie does. Kylie is taking business meetings and bought her first house, or shes going on a private plane with Karl Lagerfeld to take a meeting. Thats not even what people do in their 30s. Its a rare circumstance, so lets treat this as a special case.

*On the About Bruce specials:* None of us ever knew about his transition, and thats what got confusing on the special. He spoke to us about six months prior and said that hes always dressed up in womens clothing. We used to find them. I just never told my mom becausewe all didnt know I think what hurt me the most was that we as a family wanted to be a part of his transitioning. I could imagine that its so lonely. Dont you want people to support you and be there with you? But then I dont know if thats a selfish request.

*On seeing her mom dating again:* My mom is living the good life right now. When I found out she was dating, or even texting back and forth, it was so weird to see her giggly. Im like, How do you flirt? Like, what do you guys say? And it is disgusting. Its awkward. Why is a 32-year-old, or whatever he is, why is he talking to a 50-fabulous-something woman? Thats justand I say it to her all the timeweird. Hearing them have sex is wild and Im traumatized.

For more from Khloes revealing interview, visit Complex.com!


----------



## berrydiva

Wasn't there a person here who kept insisting that there was nothing going on with Tyga and Kylie?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just reading that traumatized me so we're even.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> Wasn't there a person here who kept insisting that there was nothing going on with Tyga and Kylie?



Probably more than one! 
Can't charges be brought against him even if the parents aren't insisting it happen?


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> Probably more than one!
> Can't charges be brought against him even if the parents aren't insisting it happen?



I believe that someone explained earlier in the thread that without some actual proof or evidence, charges can't be brought against him.


----------



## Sassys

Why the hell is Karl having meetings with Kylie, when Kendell is the model. I don't give a damn how many meetings Kylie has or how many homes she owns, she is underage and deserves a foot in that a$$ for even looing at a man that is 25yrs old.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> I believe that someone explained earlier in the thread that without some actual proof or evidence, charges can't be brought against him.



Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My interpretation of Khloe: I was a h*e when I was 16, so if Kylie wants to be a h*e at 17, there's nothing wrong with that.*

How'd I do??


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe's interview with Complex

http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/khloe-kardashian-interview-2015-cover-story

*A week earlier*, I meet Khloé at the Polo Lounge of The Beverly Hills Hotel in Los Angeles. The Pink Palace wont let paparazzi linger outside, and the waitstaff knows what iced tea Khloé likes and how many Splendas she might need. Khloé looks the same in real life as she does on TV, sporting matchstick light-washed jeans and a skin-tight white long-sleeve shirt, with her wavy blonde locks symmetrically draped over each shoulder. On newsstands around L.A. that week, the cover of In Touch features a picture of Khloé with her sister Kim and half-sister Kylie Jenner under a headline that reads The Ultimate Betrayal; Kourtney to Scott: You Slept With My Sisters! But inside the Polo Lounge, there are no cameras, no paparazzi, just Khloé.

[Ed. note: This interview took place before Caitlyn Jenners transition was complete. The pronouns used reflect that.]

*Over the years, youve been the most protective siblingyou stick up for everyone.*

I am a lion and these are my cubs. Dont f*ck with my cubs cause I will rip your head off.

*Do you ever have tweeters remorse after going in on someone?*

Normally well throw it on a group text and Ill say, Unless you guys calm me down Im tweeting this in five minutes. Ninety percent of the time they talk me out of it. The amount of things I want to tweet that I get talked out of? Its probably four times a week. Im very hotheaded.

*The most controversial was your spat with Amber Rose. Do you think you sl*t-shamed her?*

I just feel like it was unnecessary for her to say anything, and I used her own quote back. It was from her talking about when she became a stripper so Im like, How are you judging and saying Kylie should have a curfew? What I thought was crazy was she was telling my sister to act a certain way or have a curfew, but [she wasnt] doing the same. So just dont comment. How was I sl*t-shaming by saying dont throw stones at glass houses? There was no sl*t-shaming. I am not one to sl*t-shame, I have done slutty behavior myself.

*Youre maternal with your younger sisters and youve gone to bat for Kylie a lot recently. First off, whats going on with the lips?*

Sometimes things bother her. When it comes to her lips, I knew it was one of her biggest insecurities. She used to always take pictures covering her mouth. I didnt even know when she first did her lips. It wasnt noticeable, then it started getting bigger and bigger. I guess that was something she just wanted. I always wanted a boob job and I wear a padded bra all the time.

Why havent you gotten one yet?

I went to a consultation when I was 18 and my dad found out and got so mad at me. He died shortly after, and I remember just being like, Well, he doesnt want me to do it. I wear push-up bras anyway. Im all for stuff if its for you. If you want to get plastic surgery, Im for that, but getting your lips filled in, thats temporary, too.

*The criticism is that Kylie is only 17 years old.*

Kylie might be 17, but from what Kylie has been through and the life she lives, shes not a normal 17-year-old.

*Do you feel that the criticisms of Kylie and Tygas relationship are fair?*

I think at 16 I was probably ****ing someone that was in their 20s, for sure. I wouldnt say I was even dating, probably just sleeping with them. But again Kylie is not a normal 17-year-old. Youre not gonna say, Hey, so what are you doing this weekend? and have her say, Having a slumber party at my girlfriends, or Going to prom. Thats not what Kylie does. Kylie is taking business meetings and bought her first house, or shes going on a private plane with Karl Lagerfeld to take a meeting. Thats not even what people do in their 30s. Its a rare circumstance, so lets treat this as a special case.

*The About Bruce specials just aired. Whats been the reaction?*

That was the only show I had full-blown anxiety for. I dont know if Ive used appropriate terminology; I dont know if Im offending anybody. Im learning as were filming, so even my reaction is so aggressive and so protective. Im soIm angry, Im sad, Im confused. You try going through that in real time, and see what your reaction is. You dont know. You cant control it.

*During the specials, you took the announcement of his transition the hardest, but it seemed to be because you felt out of the loop.*

None of us ever knew about his transition, and thats what got confusing on the special. He spoke to us about six months prior and said that hes always dressed up in womens clothing. We used to find them. I just never told my mom becausewe all didnt know. There were always rumors that he was a crossdresser back in the 80s. That was a different time; we didnt know if it was some Studio 54 thing. But he never said he was transitioning. In his soul, I think he knew. Hes been the most amazing parent to any of us. When my dad was alive, we would pray for [Bruce] and say how great it is to have a stepdad who loves us like were his own kids. [Bruce and I] are the closest out of the Kardashian kids. I think what hurt me the most was that we as a family wanted to be a part of his transitioning. I could imagine that its so lonely. Dont you want people to support you and be there with you? But then I dont know if thats a selfish request.

*The scene where he and Kris speak at the table was the most hard-hitting. It was so genuine and emotional.*

She wants him to be happy, she wants him to be who he feels in his soul that he needs to be. I think she just wants to make sure that her life for 25-plus years is still valid. She was questioning, Were you really in love with me? Did you really want to have sex with me every time? I think the hardest part was feeling like so much was happening and we were the last to know. Its a different relationship. Its a different personality.

*Youve all been watching the specials together. What was it like watching Bruces reaction?* 

Were so much happier. We watched the Diane Sawyer special together, and we were so scared. I think our biggest fear was that people would be mean to him. I didnt want anyone to hurt him. I was happy we watched it together.

*How has your relationship with your siblings changed over the years?*

Kim and I are way more understanding of each other, but Kim being married to Kanye is a completely different Kim. Kim is so at peace with herself. At my own wedding, I was so calm. At the Humps [Kris Humphries] wedding Kim was crazy. Then I saw her at her wedding to who I always said should be her husband, and she was so calm. No one else in the world could have the conversations that those two have.

*Why did you always think Kanye should be her husband?*

Every time I went to a basketball game and he saw me, he would come out of his way to find my seat and give me a hug. Every time I would see him, it was all about Kim. It was so endearing and so cute and genuine. What I love about Kanye is that he wants to build her up instead of take her down. Kim is so gorgeous and also a gorgeous person and people dont really see that because theyre blinded or distracted by all of this. I think men want to break her down so they can control her.

*Youve become closer to Scott over the years, too.*

Were sleeping together, apparently. But yeah, were the best of friends, but whats crazy is how much I hated him before. Overall I love his progression and growth. You cant deny how much he loves Kourtney, and I do think he tries. Were very much involved in each others lives.

*Whats your relationship like with French Montana now?*

We havent dated in a few months. Im friends with him. I talked to him recently because his best friend was just murdered. Hes a great guy, super funny, a sweetheart.

*Would you consider him a rebound?*

I dont know if I believe in rebounds, unless you just sleep with someone for a night or two. Theyre just people you can laugh and have a good time with. My life is so serious, or always moving so fast, its fun to have that outlet to enjoy and let your hair down and not worry about things.

*And you guys seem to be cool even if youre not together.*

When you f**k someone, why would you not. Like, if someone has seen my vagina, I think its OK that I say hi and give him a hug hello.

*Do you think you werent ready to be in a relationship yet?*

For sure. I dont think I was ready at all to have a serious relationship at the time. I needed time on my own to digest everything thats happened. I went from Lamar to just distracting myself. Not to discredit French at all. I was very honest with French about thatI feel bad. I dont think its fair for me to lead somebody on, or for me to act like Im in this perfect headspace if Im not. With love you dont mislead or play around, so if youre not perfectly clear, just be honest about it.

_To be continued..._


----------



## Sasha2012

*Whats your relationship with Lamar like?*

I talked to Lamar this morning. I talk to Lamar as often as I can, which is inconsistent, but not on my terms. When you genuinely feel like that was the right relationship, youre supposed to give it all you can. Thats what marriage is about. Its not, Lets see if it works, if not we always have divorce. I am not one of those girls. You took a vow before God and youre supposed to abide by that. Im not rushing into my divorce because Im not looking to get married tomorrow, so I dont have a deadline. Im not rushing it. So when its time and its supposed to happen, it will.

Lamar is genuinely one of the best people Ive ever met, and everyone says that when they meet him. I think Lamars gonna always be that person [for me] but thats what made it so special. Even if I had it for five years or whatever, it was the best ever and Im grateful I did. Some people dont get that ever and I had that magic for a long time.

*Do you miss it now?*

Yeah.

*Every day?*

Oh my god, I miss him every day. I miss what we hadthings we got to do together are just memories. I like looking back and holding on to that stuff. I definitely miss it, and theres times Ill get so sentimental and so sad, but this had to happen for some reason. Ill figure it out over time, someone will give me that answer eventually. I think it would be very ****ing weird if I didnt miss it.

*How has your relationship with your mom changed over the years? On the show it always seemed a little volatile.*

Its weird, you would think I would be nicer to her on cameraIm nicer to her off camera. Its almost as if on camera, I feel like shes turning up a notch, so Im turning my ***** up a notch, too.

*Whats it like to see her dating again?*

My mom is living the good life right now. When I found out she was dating, or even texting back and forth, it was so weird to see her giggly. Im like, How do you flirt? Like, what do you guys say? And it is disgusting. Its awkward. Why is a 32-year-old, or whatever he is, why is he talking to a 50-fabulous-something woman? Thats justand I say it to her all the timeweird. Hearing them have sex is wild and Im traumatized.

*You did?*

Oh, Kim and I did.

*Where and when?*

Well at her house, thank god. We were downstairs, and we just heard like [claps]. Its really a traumatizing thing. And the headboard just going....

*Did you know what it was at first? Were you just...*

we were hitting each other like, NO! Kim was like, Wait, shh. And then it was dead silent and then they went again for round two. I was like, OK, check please, Im gone. That shouldnt happen to anybody, but its happened to me a few times with my mom. When I was younger, I was hiding under my moms bed for some reason, and her and Bruce started having sex. I was there and I couldnt leave. I had to stay until it was over.

*The day before*, Khloés photo shoot is interrupted by a visit from Kim, who says shes arrived to be the creative director for the shoot, which apparently involves her asking how much nipple were allowed to show.

Can we take off the belt? It makes it look not sporty, Kim says, directing Khloés hair stylist to move over. You look so good, she tells her sister. Its reminiscent of the scene in Season 1 of KUWTK where Kris visits Kims 2007 Playboy cover shoot (Sweetie, youre doing great), except now the power dynamic has changed. Kims in the Kris role, and Khloés now Kim, ready for, in Kims words, her sexiest shoot yet. [Ed. Note: Sorry Kim, we dont show as much nipple as Playboy.]

Kims style is very hands-on. She halts a shot, and positions the KUWTK camera crew in front of Khloé, whos spread-eagle in a white Moschino bra and high-waisted black spanx shorts. Can we wet the nipples more? Can I do this? Kim shuffles over, grabs a bottle of water, and douses Khloés already wet body, soaking her white bra.

After her sister leaves, Khloé poses for a new setup. Nicki Minajs The Pinkprint, an album about heartbreak and bouncing back, is blasting on the speakers. Even with her confidence shining through the other shots, her nerves were on high during the entire shoot. I dont know if Im ever gonna feel like Daaamn, you look good, she tells me the next day. But Ive never felt as comfortable in my own skin than I do now. This look is her most revealing: a strappy black bikini, with her abs greased down and butt propped up. Khloé faces a mirror, the camera focusing on her, as she focuses on herself. Feeling Myself comes on, and she pouts, does a quick hair fluff, and looks herself up and down for the last shot. Theres no doubt whose moment it is now.

http://www.complex.com/pop-culture/khloe-kardashian-interview-2015-cover-story


----------



## Luvdabags

Sassys said:


> Why the hell is Karl having meetings with Kylie, when Kendell is the model. I don't give a damn how many meetings Kylie has or how many homes she owns, she is underage and deserves a foot in that a$$ for even looing at a man that is 25yrs old.




ITA! 

When I was 19, I dated a guy who was 25. My mom FLIPPED her lid. Needless to say, that relationship lasted only 8 months...   When my daughter is 17 and comes home with a 25 year old man, it will not be okay.  Special circumstance or not!


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> At the end Khloe says, _"We're not insecure with who we are as women" _ Don't make me laugh..........
> 
> 
> :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

From the Complex article

As for the creative director behind her Complex shoot (that&#8217;s Kim, remember), the star says her sister has never been in a better place.
*&#8220;Kim being married to Kanye is a completely different Kim. Kim is so at peace with herself,&#8221; she shares. &#8220;No one else in the world could have the conversations that those two have. What I love about Kanye is that he wants to build her up instead of take her down.&#8221;*

That had to be the funniest thing I have ever read. If dressing you in stupid outfits and encouraging you to do crazy photoshoots is building you up, I rather be down. Nobody is as full of themselves than the two of them, so that is why no one can have a conversation like them.


----------



## arnott

Her pose in that picture reminds me of Big Butt from Tiny Toons.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpjPzlY7QT8


----------



## arnott

Coach Lover Too said:


> I know! Now that we know that, it's even worse that Kris and Bruce (at the time) were turning a blind eye to what their daughters were doing, and they are NOT gonna convince me that they didn't know! Unf***ing real.



Kris probably took her to get birth control.



Coach Lover Too said:


> My interpretation of Khloe: I was a h*e when I was 16, so if Kylie wants to be a h*e at 17, there's nothing wrong with that.*
> 
> How'd I do??



Nailed it!


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> At the end Khloe says, _"We're not insecure with who we are as women" _ Don't make me laugh..........
> 
> 
> :lolots:



thank you for elf.


----------



## Hermes4evah

arnott said:


> Her pose in that picture reminds me of Big Butt from Tiny Toons.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpjPzlY7QT8




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Thank you!


----------



## labelwhore04

Are those pics supposed to be sexy?! She just looks really greasy and dirty.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/27/khloe-kardashians-complex-shoot-is-her-sexiest-one-ever/
> 
> *On the About Bruce specials:* &#8220;None of us ever knew about his transition, and that&#8217;s what got confusing on the special. He spoke to us about six months prior and said that he&#8217;s always dressed up in women&#8217;s clothing. We used to find them. I just never told my mom because&#8230;we all didn&#8217;t know&#8230;* I think what hurt me the most was that we as a family wanted to be a part of his transitioning. I could imagine that it&#8217;s so lonely. Don&#8217;t you want people to support you and be there with you?* But then I don&#8217;t know if that&#8217;s a selfish request.&#8221;



Dear Khloe &#8230;all those years you lived with him, ignoring him mostly, but nevertheless, you still don't know the answer that question.

No, he didn't want people around.  He's always been secretive. As are you.  How many people were around when you had your boobs done, or your butt, or your lipo or your nose.

Why would he want you, the rudest one, to hang with him while he recovered.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Dear Khloe all those years you lived with him, ignoring him mostly, but nevertheless, you still don't know the answer that question.
> 
> No, he didn't want people around.  He's always been secretive. As are you.  How many people were around when you had your boobs done, or your butt, or your lipo or your nose.
> 
> Why would he want you, the rudest one, to hang with him while he recovered.



I disagree she got her nose done, she still has a boxer's nose when she takes off the make-up


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.self.com/fashion/celebrity/2015/07/khloe-kardashians-fitness-closet/

*Look Inside Khloé Kardashians Amazing Fitness Closet*

Khloé Kardashian has an insanely enviable roster of gym gearshes even got a Chanel backpack she takes to her workouts as her gym bag. But her latest fit investment is something we didnt even know we wanted until we saw how amazing it could be: a 150 square-foot closet in her L.A. home, dedicated to her workout clothing and equipment. Kardashians fitness closet is the ultimate storage space for her amazing collection; in addition to plenty of hanging space so that her tops, tees, leggings and shorts can breathe after serious sweat-sessions, its got L-shaped shelves for her extensive sneaker collection, dividers to organize her gym bags, sports bras and other items, a display case for accessories, and even a mini-fridge stocked with Fiji water so she can hydrate on her way to meet up with her beloved trainer, Gunnar Peterson. 

Khloé loves the glass case display for her accessories, said Lisa Adams CEO and Designer of LA Closet Design (below), who was behind the complete custom build of the space that was designed to address Kardashians fitness needs. Its a suede-lined shelf that displays head and wrist bands, sunglasses, hair ties and more. I added LED lighting so the case lights up with the flip of a switchthese items get lost and disorganized in drawers, so I wanted to make sure they were beautifully displayed, she said. My favorite part is the shoe area. I keep envisioning my own sneakers being displayed in the way Khloés are! 

Kardashian, who has multiple closets in her massive L.A. home, says this closet is one of her most-loved rooms in the house. Im in love with my fitness closet! Its my favorite closet. I genuinely show it off to all of my friends when they are over, she said. 

Take a look inside and get ready to get serious organization envy:


----------



## lanasyogamama

I never knew there was such a thing as a fitness closet.


----------



## michie

I'm assuming those are shorts hanging on one of the lower shelves. Who TF are they for? I know damned well that Khloe is not stuffing that engineered a$$ in those things...


----------



## berrydiva

That's a nice closet.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I'm assuming those are shorts hanging on one of the lower shelves. Who TF are they for? I know damned well that Khloe is not stuffing that engineered a$$ in those things...


I think they're sports bras and tanks.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Wow that's pretty damn amazing


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I never knew there was such a thing as a fitness closet.



So stupid. Khloe clearly bought a house that is to big for one person.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I think they're sports bras and tanks.



Nope, I zoomed in and you can clearly see the waist band on the white pair.


----------



## Lola69

I love that closet [emoji7]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That is a nice closet!!

Maybe the shorts are for when she doesn't wear the butt pads most seems to speak of [emoji23]


----------



## kirsten

She obviously has some kind of deal going with Nike. They send her free stuff and she just gets pictured wearing it. That's why she is always "working out."


----------



## chowlover2

kirsten said:


> She obviously has some kind of deal going with Nike. They send her free stuff and she just gets pictured wearing it. That's why she is always "working out."




I think the Nike stuff is from when she and Lamar were together. He got free Nike stuff all the time.


----------



## kirsten

chowlover2 said:


> I think the Nike stuff is from when she and Lamar were together. He got free Nike stuff all the time.




It started with Lamar but she is still getting either money or free stuff from them in exchange for publicity. That is definitely not 2 year old Nike stuff in her closet.


----------



## pukasonqo

too much ado about nothing


----------



## pixiejenna

Looks more like a closet to house all the free swag she gets from fitness companies. NONE of it looks like it's been used and why would you have workout equipment in the closet in the closet(which also looks unused)? Posers gonna pose lamo. If she lifts heavy like she wants us to believe by her gym selfies a 7 pound KB wouldn't have a place in her closet.


----------



## arnott

Khloe skateboards?


----------



## ChanelMommy

lanasyogamama said:


> I never knew there was such a thing as a fitness closet.



Right?? Fiji water of course in the fridge


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> She obviously has some kind of deal going with Nike. They send her free stuff and she just gets pictured wearing it. That's why she is always "working out."



She is paped everyday, yet half those pants with the designs we have never seen on her.


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> Khloe skateboards?


Yes.  She even has her own trick - a Kaballerial (full kab)
It's like the Caballerial (Cab) except instead of doing it backside (switch/fakie), she actually performs it _on her_ backside.


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> She is paped everyday, yet half those pants with the designs we have never seen on her.




Maybe her butt pads won't fit in those ones.


----------



## starsandbucks

Oh my god the conspicuous consumption is just so over the top with these women, I just can't even anymore! I used to kind of genuinely enjoy them (I admit it), then I stuck around for the trainwreck of it all, but now it's all so...offensive at this point. A glass display case for your sweatbands? For the love...


----------



## dr.pepper

Why would weights be in the closet when she works out elsewhere? 

It also looks like there are fitness books on the top shelf? That closet is a joke.


----------



## Bentley1

I love the closet. The organization is soothing to my OCD. [emoji16][emoji106]


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> i never knew there was such a thing as a fitness closet.



lol!


----------



## fightthesunrise

Can this closet just be taken out of her place and put into mine? I desperately need somewhere to hold my shoes and handbags...not the gym clothes I only wear for the paparazzi. Wtf.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

That closet is perfection. And so photoshoot ready.


----------



## arnott

dr.pepper said:


> *Why would weights be in the closet when she works out elsewhere? *
> 
> It also looks like there are fitness books on the top shelf? That closet is a joke.



I think they are just for decoration (the ones on top of the fridge) because she likes the colour combination!


----------



## roses5682

The closet is nice, but none of the stuff looks used. Even the sweatbands look brand new.


----------



## Lounorada

starsandbucks said:


> Oh my god the conspicuous consumption is just so over the top with these women, I just can't even anymore! I used to kind of genuinely enjoy them (I admit it), then I stuck around for the trainwreck of it all, but now it's all so...offensive at this point. A glass display case for your sweatbands? For the love...



This!


----------



## Lounorada

I wonder do they all have closets for their collection of spanx/shapewear/buttpads...


----------



## knasarae

If I was her I would've rather shown my workout _room_.You know... with actual equipment that I use, body goals, inspirational pics/quotes, routines written up by trainers.  Oh wait, I forgot where I was.


----------



## ByeKitty

starsandbucks said:


> Oh my god the conspicuous consumption is just so over the top with these women, I just can't even anymore! I used to kind of genuinely enjoy them (I admit it), then I stuck around for the trainwreck of it all, but now it's all so...offensive at this point. A glass display case for your sweatbands? For the love...



ITA... That closet looks like a boutique. There is no way 1 person uses all of that.


----------



## jclaybo

Complex sure did spend a lot of money on the graphics for the cover story online,


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.self.com/fashion/celebrity/2015/07/khloe-kardashians-fitness-closet/
> 
> 
> 
> *Look Inside Khloé Kardashians Amazing Fitness Closet*
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian has an insanely enviable roster of gym gearshes even got a Chanel backpack she takes to her workouts as her gym bag. But her latest fit investment is something we didnt even know we wanted until we saw how amazing it could be: a 150 square-foot closet in her L.A. home, dedicated to her workout clothing and equipment. Kardashians fitness closet is the ultimate storage space for her amazing collection; in addition to plenty of hanging space so that her tops, tees, leggings and shorts can breathe after serious sweat-sessions, its got L-shaped shelves for her extensive sneaker collection, dividers to organize her gym bags, sports bras and other items, a display case for accessories, and even a mini-fridge stocked with Fiji water so she can hydrate on her way to meet up with her beloved trainer, Gunnar Peterson.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé loves the glass case display for her accessories, said Lisa Adams CEO and Designer of LA Closet Design (below), who was behind the complete custom build of the space that was designed to address Kardashians fitness needs. Its a suede-lined shelf that displays head and wrist bands, sunglasses, hair ties and more. I added LED lighting so the case lights up with the flip of a switchthese items get lost and disorganized in drawers, so I wanted to make sure they were beautifully displayed, she said. My favorite part is the shoe area. I keep envisioning my own sneakers being displayed in the way Khloés are!
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashian, who has multiple closets in her massive L.A. home, says this closet is one of her most-loved rooms in the house. Im in love with my fitness closet! Its my favorite closet. I genuinely show it off to all of my friends when they are over, she said.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look inside and get ready to get serious organization envy:




I wish I had a closet like this. Not for my 'fitness clothes', just for all of my things.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> I wonder do they all have closets for their collection of spanx/shapewear/buttpads...




" dead "


----------



## Jayne1

It's a very large house for one person. Of course she'll set aside a room for sportswear, another room for spanx, another room for makeup what else is she going to do with all those rooms.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It cracks me up that her body is PS'd to look as good as the super elite athletes from the ESPN body issue.

http://espn.go.com/espn/bodyissue


----------



## guccimamma

she has a woman that arranges her headbands in a glass display case?

what a waste in so many ways.


----------



## Sassys

Was there some sort of winter blizzard last night in LA?

All butt-oned up! Khloe Kardashian keeps her derriere under wraps in long wool  coat after Complex cover shoot controversy

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-cover-shoot-controversy.html#ixzz3hCmJo3M2


----------



## knasarae

What "shoot controversy"??


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That Tie! [emoji7]


----------



## michie

Who would cover up a body like that? Her ol' fraudulent a$$ (pun intended).


----------



## littlerock

Sassys said:


> Was there some sort of winter blizzard last night in LA?
> 
> All butt-oned up! Khloe Kardashian keeps her derriere under wraps in long wool  coat after Complex cover shoot controversy
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-cover-shoot-controversy.html#ixzz3hCmJo3M2



I went out last night and wore a tank top. Was totally warm out. No excuse for this. lol


----------



## Sassys

littlerock said:


> I went out last night and wore a tank top. Was totally warm out. No excuse for this. lol


 
Yeah, I speak to my cousin every morning (she lives in LA) and I asked her was there a snow storm last night. She was cracking up. Why the hell is she wearing a winter coat, winter hat and suede boots.


----------



## littlerock

Sassys said:


> Yeah, I speak to my cousin every morning (she lives in LA) and I asked her was there a snow storm last night. She was cracking up. Why the hell is she wearing a winter coat, winter hat and suede boots.



Were they shooting last night? Could be shooting episodes that will air in the fall/ winter.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't understand the intentional pursed lips.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> I can't understand the intentional pursed lips.



That drives me nuts too! They ALL do it, even Caitlyn!:kiss:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Someone at Complex must know that big, natural behinds are always accompanied by thick thighs and did her a solid. That behind actually looks like it be God given and not surgically created.

She looks good...but that is not the same body we see in candids/pap pics. IDK who she thinks she's fooling. 

I didn't even bother reading the interview, I just knew she was gonna say something  stupid. 



Bentley1 said:


> I love the closet. The organization is soothing to my OCD. [emoji16][emoji106]



Me too. I live for well organized spaces...they make me happy. 



jclaybo said:


> Complex sure did spend a lot of money on the graphics for the cover story online,



Complex does that with every issue. They debut the photoshoot and cover story online and a few weeks later the issue will appear in stores.


----------



## jclaybo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Someone at Complex must know that big, natural behinds are always accompanied by thick thighs and did her a solid. That behind actually looks like it be God given and not surgically created.
> 
> She looks good...but that is not the same body we see in candids/pap pics. IDK who she thinks she's fooling.
> 
> I didn't even bother reading the interview, I just knew she was gonna say something  stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I live for well organized spaces...they make me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Complex does that with every issue. They debut the photoshoot and cover story online and a few weeks later the issue will appear in stores.


Oh ok, I never took the time out to read anything they have ever printed but I found the website for her story to be unnecessary with the scroll down and every image pops up when you scroll down and it was almost like an interactive overview of a modern day Jane Fonda exercise video


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> Was there some sort of winter blizzard last night in LA?
> 
> All butt-oned up! Khloe Kardashian keeps her derriere under wraps in long wool  coat after Complex cover shoot controversy
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-cover-shoot-controversy.html#ixzz3hCmJo3M2




looks like we finally found carmen sandiego!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I can't with the DM



> *Her remarkably pert posterior* was ridiculed by people she described as 'troll haters' following her eye-catching appearance on the cover of Complex.




What her real hair looks like, short  fried





Daily mail

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-cover-shoot-controversy.html#ixzz3hD84V6SQ


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> That drives me nuts too! They ALL do it, even Caitlyn!:kiss:



You know how people with large implants like to show them off?  That's what they are doing with the new lips.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Was there some sort of winter blizzard last night in LA?


The photoshopped images are so fresh in our minds, she needs to hide in a winter coat and boots, just so we won't do an easy comparison.


----------



## Encore Hermes

jayne1 said:


> the photoshopped images are so fresh in our minds, she needs to hide in a winter coat and boots, just so we won't do an easy comparison.



+1


----------



## Lounorada

The photoshop is hilariously bad...


----------



## arnott

knasarae said:


> What "shoot controversy"??



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> I wonder do they all have closets for their collection of spanx/shapewear/buttpads...




[emoji28]


----------



## josieblime

Who thinks the fitness closet was subsidized by Nike?  The only other logo I see besides the swoosh is the Everlast boxing gloves.  Lest we forget what a badass Khloe is.


----------



## josieblime

I feel like a Kardashian! For I too have multiple closets in my home!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> The photoshop is hilariously bad...



Omg that is pretty bad all right  she needs a bigger coat (airport) 

I think the side by side pics she posted showed PS in the 'un shopped'  first pic as well, the one she posted for the trolls and haters.


----------



## StopHammertime

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg that is pretty bad all right  she needs a bigger coat (airport)
> 
> 
> 
> I think the side by side pics she posted showed PS in the 'un shopped'  first pic as well, the one she posted for the trolls and haters.




I was thinking the same thing about the 'in photoshopped' pic. The muscle in her leg looks... Idk how to describe it, cloudy? Not real.


----------



## YSoLovely

josieblime said:


> I feel like a Kardashian! For I too have multiple closets in my home!



Yeah, me too, but only because we got seasons  (like all 4 seasons!) here in Germany and I'd have to box half my wardrobe every six months if I only had one.  Gotta share my shoe closet with my fiancé, though.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg that is pretty bad all right  she needs a bigger coat (airport)
> 
> *I think the side by side pics she posted showed PS in the 'un shopped'  first pic as well, *the one she posted for the trolls and haters.




Most certainly! 
Media outlets need to start calling them out for the photoshop on all of their pictures. Most people wouldn't even notice the photoshop, so just believe that's what they look like.
IT HAS TO STOP!  They need to start being shown for what they are and really look like.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> I love the closet. The organization is soothing to my OCD. [emoji16][emoji106]



LOL



littlerock said:


> I went out last night and wore a tank top. Was totally warm out. No excuse for this. lol



But...you are NORMAL!



Lounorada said:


> The photoshop is hilariously bad...


they apprarently even photoshopped her persistent cameltoe!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her very revealing Complex cover was released just this week.

But Khloe Kardashian kept her figure underwraps as she touched down in a very chilly Sydney, Australia, on Wednesday morning.

The 31-year-old was completely covered up in a long camel-coloured coat and a pair of matching suede thigh high boots. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Sydney-sexy-magazine-cover.html#ixzz3hEOWchhO


----------



## YSoLovely

Henry!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

WTF? is she here, now when the weather has improved?


----------



## White Orchid

Her hands look awful in all those photos.  It's as if some of the fake tan washed off when she got her claws/mani done and left it all blotchy looking.  Yick.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I would hate to fly in the same cabin.  I bet they with staff take over the toilets a couple hours before landing to primp. When they fly as a family good luck finding an open loo.


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> WTF? is she here, now when the weather has improved?



Is it cold enough for suede and wool?


----------



## Bentley1

It's almost 95 today. It's supposed to be 100 degrees tomorrow, so maybe she'll add gloves to prepare for that since she's a@@ backward.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks dirty in those airport pics, like she hasn't showered in weeks.

The red lipstick looks terrible, she must have applied it herself.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like Ivana ***** in these pics! And she is probably close to 70!


----------



## coconutsboston

She's screwed if she ever decides to go on Tiny House Nation!


----------



## arnott

josieblime said:


> Who thinks the fitness closet was subsidized by Nike?  The only other logo I see besides the swoosh is the Everlast boxing gloves.  *Lest we forget what a badass Khloe is.*


----------



## blackkitty4378

knasarae said:


> If I was her I would've rather shown my workout _room_.You know... with actual equipment that I use, body goals, inspirational pics/quotes, routines written up by trainers.  Oh wait, I forgot where I was.



It's so symbolic it's almost comical, right? Her "gym" time is all about being papped so of course she has a closet dedicated to the clothes she wears during those times.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> Is it cold enough for suede and wool?




not the last days, day off and i am wearing trackies and a sweatshirt
couple of weeks yeah, it was cold, today is sunny and 18 C
unless she is off to tasmania or canberra...


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sasha, I was waiting for you to post this specific article but I don't think that you did.

Anyway, here it shows the "before" picture that Khloe is claiming is not photoshopped, and it also shows the video of her photo shoot where she CLEARLY does not look the same in the allegedly unphotoshopped "before" picture.

She's delusional. I also can't stand how she speaks. The whole "Hi hater!!!!" is so stupid. Her 17 and 19 year old sisters don't even speak that immaturely.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posting-unretouched-image-Complex-spread.html


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> Was there some sort of winter blizzard last night in LA?
> 
> All butt-oned up! Khloe Kardashian keeps her derriere under wraps in long wool  coat after Complex cover shoot controversy
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-cover-shoot-controversy.html#ixzz3hCmJo3M2



I'm actually kinda diggin her boots! Can anybody ID them?  TIA!

I'm thinking that Khloe should move to that show about the female wrestlers- Divas??? Those thighs of hers could really crush her opponents!!!


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> I can't understand the intentional pursed lips.



That's the give away when they are collecting their thoughts


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> I can't with the DM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What her real hair looks like, short  fried
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/28/08/2AE44C9F00000578-3176969-image-m-31_1438067202298.jpg
> Daily mail
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ex-cover-shoot-controversy.html#ixzz3hD84V6SQ



So fried!!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

knasarae said:


> If I was her I would've rather shown my workout _room_.You know... with actual equipment that I use, body goals, inspirational pics/quotes, routines written up by trainers.  Oh wait, I forgot where I was.



I always wonder how someone with so much  money goes to the gym with normal peeps. Lol. If I was rich I would have my own gym, but I guess it's more motivation? I guess for her it's all pap walk.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

VickyB said:


> I'm actually kinda diggin her boots! Can anybody ID them?  TIA!
> 
> *I'm thinking that Khloe should move to that show about the female wrestlers- Divas??? Those thighs of hers could really crush her opponents!!!*


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Sydney (July 29)


----------



## jp23

blackkitty4378 said:


> Sasha, I was waiting for you to post this specific article but I don't think that you did.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here it shows the "before" picture that Khloe is claiming is not photoshopped, and it also shows the video of her photo shoot where she CLEARLY does not look the same in the allegedly unphotoshopped "before" picture.
> 
> 
> 
> She's delusional. I also can't stand how she speaks. The whole "Hi hater!!!!" is so stupid. Her 17 and 19 year old sisters don't even speak that immaturely.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...posting-unretouched-image-Complex-spread.html




Working in the industry and judging by the photo posted it looks like a raw file coming into a program called capture one where really only color adjustments are made. It's not until the file is processed that it can be liquified which the edited version clearly has been. Especially in her lower back and bottom area. They also smoothed out her elbow bone (?) and hands as well as filled in some "dents" and shadows. Also they made her chin smaller


----------



## blackkitty4378

jp23 said:


> Working in the industry and judging by the photo posted it looks like a raw file coming into a program called capture one where really only color adjustments are made. It's not until the file is processed that it can be liquified which the edited version clearly has been. Especially in her lower back and bottom area. They also smoothed out her elbow bone (?) and hands as well as filled in some "dents" and shadows. Also they made her chin smaller



I agree. It looks like color adjustments were made, adding shadows to places like her back and stomach, to make things look smaller. IMO, that's still photoshopping, and editing the picture because it's making her look thinner than she really is.

If you watch the video, there's NO way that the "before" picture is a true representation of the real her. To call everyone "haters!!!!" and say that the before picture is unretouched, is really misleading IMO.


----------



## jp23

blackkitty4378 said:


> I agree. It looks like color adjustments were made, adding shadows to places like her back and stomach, to make things look smaller. IMO, that's still photoshopping, and editing the picture because it's making her look thinner than she really is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the video, there's NO way that the "before" picture is a true representation of the real her. To call everyone "haters!!!!" and say that the before picture is unretouched, is really misleading IMO.







blackkitty4378 said:


> I agree. It looks like color adjustments were made, adding shadows to places like her back and stomach, to make things look smaller. IMO, that's still photoshopping, and editing the picture because it's making her look thinner than she really is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the video, there's NO way that the "before" picture is a true representation of the real her. To call everyone "haters!!!!" and say that the before picture is unretouched, is really misleading IMO.







blackkitty4378 said:


> I agree. It looks like color adjustments were made, adding shadows to places like her back and stomach, to make things look smaller. IMO, that's still photoshopping, and editing the picture because it's making her look thinner than she really is.
> 
> 
> 
> If you watch the video, there's NO way that the "before" picture is a true representation of the real her. To call everyone "haters!!!!" and say that the before picture is unretouched, is really misleading IMO.




Hmm but those adjustments would have been made in Photoshop this is a tethering software. It gets really complicated so I won't go into it deeply but the camera that this photographer is likely using is the same type that i use, and it's not your normal canon or Nikon. It is a three piece camera that has a lense, a body, and a back. The back needs its own power source, and communicates with the capture one software to function and generally needs to be plugged into the computer to work. Since the camera "back" doesn't have a very good screen and file sizes are very very large the camera is controlled by the computer so instead of looking at the back of the screen to look at the photo you look at the monitor. Which is where she took the shot as they were reviewing their session. Here it is easy to change exposure and color balance but not good for specifically adding in certain patches of darkness and lightness. I don't consider color adjustments "photoshopping" as 1. It's not in Photoshop 2. No pixel adjustments are being made. For example. Where they took out her elbow bone. That is a pixel adjustment because you are changing the pixels of the image by grabbing a smoother area of the skin and placing it over the shadowed area. Liquifying is another form of pixel adjustments where they push certain areas of the photo in in this example they pushed in her lower back to make her curvier and thinner. These types of adjustments cannot be made in capture one.
Here's an example of the WHOLE capture one screen
Here is where I would control the camera 



Here is where I would make "local" or non specific adjustments that are applied to the image as a whole. Not just sections. 






I do believe this image is raw and un photoshopped but I don't believe it is a true representation of her. I'm sure there was a lot of body contouring and makeup used as well as lighting techniques. People confuse un photoshopped with real. In reality we want to use photoshop as little as possible because 1. It's either more work on ourselves or 2. We have to pay a retoucher depending on the client. So everything that can be done in camera will be done in camera so it doesn't cost us more time, money, and energy.


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> I'm actually kinda diggin her boots! Can anybody ID them?  TIA!
> 
> I'm thinking that Khloe should move to that show about the female wrestlers- Divas???* Those thighs of hers could really crush her opponents!!!*


----------



## blackkitty4378

jp23 said:


> Hmm but those adjustments would have been made in Photoshop this is a tethering software. It gets really complicated so I won't go into it deeply but the camera that this photographer is likely using is the same type that i use, and it's not your normal canon or Nikon. It is a three piece camera that has a lense, a body, and a back. The back needs its own power source, and communicates with the capture one software to function and generally needs to be plugged into the computer to work. Since the camera "back" doesn't have a very good screen and file sizes are very very large the camera is controlled by the computer so instead of looking at the back of the screen to look at the photo you look at the monitor. Which is where she took the shot as they were reviewing their session. Here it is easy to change exposure and color balance but not good for specifically adding in certain patches of darkness and lightness. I don't consider color adjustments "photoshopping" as 1. It's not in Photoshop 2. No pixel adjustments are being made. For example. Where they took out her elbow bone. That is a pixel adjustment because you are changing the pixels of the image by grabbing a smoother area of the skin and placing it over the shadowed area. Liquifying is another form of pixel adjustments where they push certain areas of the photo in in this example they pushed in her lower back to make her curvier and thinner. These types of adjustments cannot be made in capture one.
> Here's an example of the WHOLE capture one screen
> Here is where I would control the camera
> View attachment 3080565
> 
> 
> Here is where I would make "local" or non specific adjustments that are applied to the image as a whole. Not just sections.
> View attachment 3080564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe this image is raw and un photoshopped but I don't believe it is a true representation of her. I'm sure there was a lot of body contouring and makeup used as well as lighting techniques. People confuse un photoshopped with real. In reality we want to use photoshop as little as possible because 1. It's either more work on ourselves or 2. We have to pay a retoucher depending on the client. So everything that can be done in camera will be done in camera so it doesn't cost us more time, money, and energy.



Thanks for the explanation. I don't know though  To me, it looked like she was body contoured, but with the computer. Is that possible during that setting, or on a different setting than this one? God only knows. She could have taken this image and pasted it onto the background of whatever program that is.

It looks a little bit more than makeup to me. I agree, that to someone like you, "photoshopping" is misleading. I should have said altered or something. What I mean by "photoshopping" is just manipulating an image. I don't think that she has that type of muscle definition in her legs, and if you watch the video, that's clearly not what she looks like.

These people love to dance around the truth. So, she can stick her tongue out and say that this "before" photo isn't photoshopped, and that technically might be true. But is it an accurate portrayal of what she looks like? Hell no. That was my point.

Like, here's a better example of what I'm talking about. What do you think of this picture?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> WTF? is she here, now when the weather has improved?



I know. She's going to be saturating our damn morning shows, there'll be no enjoying my morning coffee for the rest of the week.


----------



## jp23

blackkitty4378 said:


> These people love to dance around the truth. So, she can stick her tongue out and say that this "before" photo isn't photoshopped, and that technically might be true. But is it an accurate portrayal of what she looks like? Hell no. That was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> Like, here's a better example of what I'm talking about. What do you think of this picture?




 This is true. She can say "before" all she wants but it probably took a crew of 10 to make her look that way.
Hair stylist, Makeup artist, body makeup artist, maybe add an assistant or two for each, never mind the actual photographer and their assistants (often I will have my assistants hold fill cards which are little white or mirrored  cards that light bounces off of and adds light the certain areas so that the shadow is either 1.softer 2. Unnoticeable or 3.easier to touch out. Depending on time they could even have one artist working on conturing one specific leg. I will be the first to tell you don't believe the things you see in magazines or advertising. Your food photos are even lies. 

Milk = Elmer's glue 
Ice cream = mashed potatoes or sometimes it's a clay type thing 
Ice cubes = plastic 
Like you know when you see steak sizzling in a pan? That's hairspray. Lol 
Those are just a few I know and I'm not a food photographer Hahahaha.

She says give me credit but who really deserves the credit is the team that made her look so good. To be honest most models DONT look like models until a crew of people work on them. If you saw some of these girls walking down the street you would never even think they are models. As a female in this industry retouching is a very difficult ethic issue for me. Where do we draw the line? What kind of examples are we setting? I always grew up knowing what's in magazines and ads were not real so I never felt the pressure to look any different than I am but I know that's not the case for everyone. I see photos of Kylie and it's very depressing to see a young girl trying SO hard to be "perfect" when really she's making extreme changes to herself to become something that may not even be real. My best advice is to view advertising and editorials as fantasy.


----------



## Jikena

Wasn't it said on here that she had a stomach lipposuccion ? Because I think I remember her stomach to look "normal" or a bit chubby and now it's completely flat ?

I remember that stomach pic she posted. It was hilarious. Girl looked like she weighted 40kg on the pic.


----------



## ByeKitty

jp23 said:


> Hmm but those adjustments would have been made in Photoshop this is a tethering software. It gets really complicated so I won't go into it deeply but the camera that this photographer is likely using is the same type that i use, and it's not your normal canon or Nikon. It is a three piece camera that has a lense, a body, and a back. The back needs its own power source, and communicates with the capture one software to function and generally needs to be plugged into the computer to work. Since the camera "back" doesn't have a very good screen and file sizes are very very large the camera is controlled by the computer so instead of looking at the back of the screen to look at the photo you look at the monitor. Which is where she took the shot as they were reviewing their session. Here it is easy to change exposure and color balance but not good for specifically adding in certain patches of darkness and lightness. I don't consider color adjustments "photoshopping" as 1. It's not in Photoshop 2. No pixel adjustments are being made. For example. Where they took out her elbow bone. That is a pixel adjustment because you are changing the pixels of the image by grabbing a smoother area of the skin and placing it over the shadowed area. Liquifying is another form of pixel adjustments where they push certain areas of the photo in in this example they pushed in her lower back to make her curvier and thinner. These types of adjustments cannot be made in capture one.
> Here's an example of the WHOLE capture one screen
> Here is where I would control the camera
> View attachment 3080565
> 
> 
> Here is where I would make "local" or non specific adjustments that are applied to the image as a whole. Not just sections.
> View attachment 3080564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe this image is raw and un photoshopped but I don't believe it is a true representation of her. I'm sure there was a lot of body contouring and makeup used as well as lighting techniques. People confuse un photoshopped with real. In reality we want to use photoshop as little as possible because 1. It's either more work on ourselves or 2. We have to pay a retoucher depending on the client. So everything that can be done in camera will be done in camera so it doesn't cost us more time, money, and energy.



Thanks for the insight, very interesting!! You're right, she can say it's a "before" picture - but before _what_, exactly? They could use body make-up and lightning to make her look more toned than she probably is IRL. I hate how the Kardashians keep bombarding us with faux "perfection".


----------



## Lounorada

VickyB said:


> I'm actually kinda diggin her boots! Can anybody ID them? TIA!


 
Gianvito Rossi
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/569465/Gianvito_Rossi/suede-over-the-knee-boots


----------



## Jayne1

jp23 said:


> Hmm but those adjustments would have been made in Photoshop this is a tethering software. It gets really complicated so I won't go into it deeply but the camera that this photographer is likely using is the same type that i use, and it's not your normal canon or Nikon. It is a three piece camera that has a lense, a body, and a back. The back needs its own power source, and communicates with the capture one software to function and generally needs to be plugged into the computer to work. Since the camera "back" doesn't have a very good screen and file sizes are very very large the camera is controlled by the computer so instead of looking at the back of the screen to look at the photo you look at the monitor. Which is where she took the shot as they were reviewing their session. Here it is easy to change exposure and color balance but not good for specifically adding in certain patches of darkness and lightness. I don't consider color adjustments "photoshopping" as 1. It's not in Photoshop 2. No pixel adjustments are being made. For example. Where they took out her elbow bone. That is a pixel adjustment because you are changing the pixels of the image by grabbing a smoother area of the skin and placing it over the shadowed area. Liquifying is another form of pixel adjustments where they push certain areas of the photo in in this example they pushed in her lower back to make her curvier and thinner. These types of adjustments cannot be made in capture one.
> Here's an example of the WHOLE capture one screen
> Here is where I would control the camera
> View attachment 3080565
> 
> 
> Here is where I would make "local" or non specific adjustments that are applied to the image as a whole. Not just sections.
> View attachment 3080564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe this image is raw and un photoshopped but I don't believe it is a true representation of her. I'm sure there was a lot of body contouring and makeup used as well as lighting techniques. People confuse un photoshopped with real. In reality we want to use photoshop as little as possible because 1. It's either more work on ourselves or 2. We have to pay a retoucher depending on the client. So everything that can be done in camera will be done in camera so it doesn't cost us more time, money, and energy.


Fascinating!


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> I'm actually kinda diggin her boots! Can anybody ID them?  TIA!
> 
> I'm thinking that Khloe should move to that show about the female wrestlers- Divas??? Those *thighs of hers could really crush her opponents*!!!



i think she would smother her opponents rather than crush, her real thighs aren't as muscular as her digitally corrected- avatar-thighs.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Gianvito Rossi
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/569465/Gianvito_Rossi/suede-over-the-knee-boots



Thanks!!!


----------



## Lounorada

VickyB said:


> Thanks!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## knics33

starsandbucks said:


> Oh my god the conspicuous consumption is just so over the top with these women, I just can't even anymore! I used to kind of genuinely enjoy them (I admit it), then I stuck around for the trainwreck of it all, but now it's all so...offensive at this point. A glass display case for your sweatbands? For the love...



Right... it's just comical and embarrassing. *EVERY *single thing they do is just _SO _shamelessly over the top, lavish, in your face and most of all tacky. They take it to new heights... it's just bizarre at this point. I feel like nothing is natural or relaxed. That Complex photo shoot and interview was just painful. Like it legit made me uncomfortable lol. The poses, desperation, oil (WTF is up with these chicks using pounds of oil in their photo shoots ugh... it seriously gives like a porn vibe). I think Khloe looks eons better in the pap pics where she is smiling, more natural.


----------



## pukasonqo

no expert but i do think the pics have been retouched, PSed. we've seen khloe's legs au naturel and they do not look like these pics
is almost as if they bodypainted all that muscle definition which wasn't there when she was proudly strutting her stuff in coochie cutters
thank god is winter here and he might keep herself all wrapped up!


----------



## hobogirl77

YSoLovely said:


> Henry!!!


  I was just about to say that!!


----------



## hobogirl77

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Sydney (July 29)


GOD I want a celine tie bag!!
shes killin me


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

hobogirl77 said:


> GOD I want a celine tie bag!!
> shes killin me




You and me both! 

I'm really, really trying to be good but ugh! That bag is beautiful!


----------



## pixiejenna

She actually looks much smaller in her "unphotoshopped" pic IMO. I also appreciate that they made the hand weights bigger to make her look stronger lamo. She also dose not have a toned body of someone who dose a "daily" gym trip in either pic. She's been doing "daily" gym trips for over a year now if she was really working we'd see some results by now.


----------



## arnott

knics33 said:


> Right... it's just comical and embarrassing. *EVERY *single thing they do is just _SO _shamelessly over the top, lavish, in your face and most of all tacky. They take it to new heights... it's just bizarre at this point. I feel like nothing is natural or relaxed. That Complex photo shoot and interview was just painful. Like it legit made me uncomfortable lol. The poses, desperation, oil (*WTF is up with these chicks using pounds of oil in their photo shoots ugh... it seriously gives like a porn vibe)*. I think Khloe looks eons better in the pap pics where she is smiling, more natural.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Who needs plastic surgery when you have photoshop?!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who needs plastic surgery when you have photoshop?!




She does both tho!


----------



## Hermes4evah

knics33 said:


> . The poses, desperation, oil (WTF is up with these chicks using pounds of oil in their photo shoots ugh... it seriously gives like a porn vibe). .




A porn vibe is exactly what she's aiming for. It's all she has to offer and she's not even very good for that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She was on The Project here tonight and she looked baaad.


----------



## B. Jara

I have failed. 

DH asked me last night which sister was Khloe. Upon questioning why, he told me she had a hot magazine shoot for Complex magazine. 

Of course I tried to educate him on the powers of PS...to no avail. 

Where did I go wrong? LOL

Ps...if anyone has any current pics of her where she looks particularly unsightly, please share. I need to snap him out of it. [emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Make him sleep on the couch. Lol


----------



## guccimamma

wow, khloe looks good in the photos.

why shouldn't she? she has no job, no kids, no husband, ...spends all her time with hairstylists/makeupartists/plastic surgeons....trainers and photoshop.

she isn't doing dishes, laundry, driving kids around, commuting to a job, picking up dog poop in the yard...

honestly, who wouldn't look good???

there is absolutely no excuse for her not to look good.


----------



## berrydiva

B. Jara said:


> I have failed.
> 
> DH asked me last night which sister was Khloe. Upon questioning why, he told me she had a hot magazine shoot for Complex magazine.
> 
> Of course I tried to educate him on the powers of PS...to no avail.
> 
> Where did I go wrong? LOL
> 
> Ps...if anyone has any current pics of her where she looks particularly unsightly, please share. I need to snap him out of it. [emoji23]


He's a man. They don't care about PS or fake when it comes to looking. I'm not sure why we women think they would care...lol. They may not marry those women but will surely look at them.


----------



## Hermes4evah

B. Jara said:


> I have failed.
> 
> DH asked me last night which sister was Khloe. Upon questioning why, he told me she had a hot magazine shoot for Complex magazine.
> 
> Of course I tried to educate him on the powers of PS...to no avail.
> 
> Where did I go wrong? LOL
> 
> Ps...if anyone has any current pics of her where she looks particularly unsightly, please share. I need to snap him out of it. [emoji23]




Men..........smh.


----------



## aleksandras

guccimamma said:


> wow, khloe looks good in the photos.
> 
> why shouldn't she? she has no job, no kids, no husband, ...spends all her time with hairstylists/makeupartists/plastic surgeons....trainers and photoshop.
> 
> she isn't doing dishes, laundry, driving kids around, commuting to a job, picking up dog poop in the yard...
> 
> honestly, who wouldn't look good???
> 
> there is absolutely no excuse for her not to look good.



This! Everyone will look good if they have a 24/7 'glam' team behind them.


----------



## michie

guccimamma said:


> wow, khloe looks good in the photos.
> 
> why shouldn't she? she has no job, no kids, no husband, ...spends all her time with hairstylists/makeupartists/plastic surgeons....trainers and photoshop.
> 
> she isn't doing dishes, laundry, driving kids around, commuting to a job, *picking up dog poop in the yard...*
> 
> honestly, who wouldn't look good???
> 
> there is absolutely no excuse for her not to look good.



NOPE, 'cause Bernard (or whatever his name is) just up and disappeared...

On the real, Khloe didn't even look good in that white outfit a few pages back and we have seen those legs without bronzing and smoothing...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It depends on what  camera and filter they're using on whether she looks good or not. It's a hit and miss with this family!


----------



## guccimamma

Give her a week in my life, then take a photo with an iPhone.


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> Give her a week in my life, then take a photo with an iPhone.




" dead "


----------



## Encore Hermes

B. Jara said:


> I have failed.
> 
> DH asked me last night which sister was Khloe. Upon questioning why, he told me she had a hot magazine shoot for Complex magazine.
> 
> Of course I tried to educate him on the powers of PS...to no avail.
> 
> Where did I go wrong? LOL
> 
> 
> Ps...if anyone has any current pics of her where she looks particularly unsightly, please share. I need to snap him out of it. [emoji23]







This should do it.  show him the bottom right and say khole is hot, right? Then lift your hand.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/07/29...-kim-for-forcing-her-to-do-complex-mag-cover/

Khloe Kardashian poses with a young attendee while promoting the Kardashian Kids line at a big party held at Watsons Bay Hotel on Wednesday (July 29) in Sydney, Australia.

The 31-year-old reality star was seen getting some face paint, taking selfies with fans, and chatting with some young kids about the line!

I have to shout out and thank my incredibly supportive sister @kimkardashian for forcing me to do this complex shoot, Khloe tweeted earlier in the week about her Complex mag shoot. I have been procrastinating it because I was too scared to do the shoot! But Kimberly made me and had more confidence in me then I had myself!! I love you Keeks!


----------



## arnott

B. Jara said:


> I have failed.
> 
> DH asked me last night which sister was Khloe. Upon questioning why, he told me she had a hot magazine shoot for Complex magazine.
> 
> Of course I tried to educate him on the powers of PS...to no avail.
> 
> Where did I go wrong? LOL
> 
> Ps...if anyone has any current pics of her where she looks particularly unsightly, please share. I need to snap him out of it. [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

I see she's not dressed for the occasion, yet again. Heels, a too-tight bodycon dress, under a coat that's too big for her (obviously to hide her un-photoshopped body) to a promotion event for kids clothes...?  She looks stupid.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 3082303
> View attachment 3082304
> 
> This should do it.  show him the bottom right and say khole is hot, right? Then lift your hand.
> View attachment 3082305


----------



## Freckles1

Wtf is up with the coat thing?


----------



## Sassys

B. Jara said:


> I have failed.
> 
> DH asked me last night which sister was Khloe. Upon questioning why, he told me she had a hot magazine shoot for Complex magazine.
> 
> Of course I tried to educate him on the powers of PS...to no avail.
> 
> Where did I go wrong? LOL
> 
> Ps...if anyone has any current pics of her where she looks particularly unsightly, please share. I need to snap him out of it. [emoji23]


 
I say make him sleep in another bed, until he learns how to show some respect. Liking a Kardashian is grounds for a separation.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> wow, khloe looks good in the photos.
> 
> why shouldn't she? she has no job, no kids, no husband, ...spends all her time with hairstylists/makeupartists/plastic surgeons....trainers and photoshop.
> 
> she isn't doing dishes, laundry, driving kids around, commuting to a job, picking up dog poop in the yard...
> 
> honestly, who wouldn't look good???
> 
> there is absolutely no excuse for her not to look good.


 
Amen! They KILL me when they say things like, we are all so busy. Busy doing WHAT??? How hard is it to have your make-up and hair done every morning and take duck face pictures all day. Only one who seems to actually work is Kendall. Saying Yay or Nay to other people's designs is NOT nor will it ever be work.

The producers give them a call sheet of where to be and at what time for filming, they show up do the scene the producers tell them to do go change clothes to pretend it's a new day and film some more. 

If that is WORK, I'll take it.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 3082303
> View attachment 3082304
> 
> This should do it.  show him the bottom right and say khole is hot, right? Then lift your hand.
> View attachment 3082305




 I love it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Just so everyone is clear, Watsons Bay Hotel is a pub/hotel/venue. Its upmarket because its in a posh area BUT they have crab racing on Thursday nights.

Just saying.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> Give her a week in my life, then take a photo with an iPhone.




Lol [emoji28]


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just so everyone is clear, Watsons Bay Hotel is a pub/hotel/venue. Its upmarket because its in a posh area BUT they have crab racing on Thursday nights.
> 
> Just saying.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just so everyone is clear, Watsons Bay Hotel is a pub/hotel/venue. Its upmarket because its in a posh area BUT they have crab racing on Thursday nights.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.




Crab racing! " dead "


----------



## fightthesunrise

chowlover2 said:


> Crab racing! " dead "




Wait... This is seriously a thing?  

I had to Google it and the idea is totally foreign to me. I've never heard of such a thing.


----------



## guccimamma

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Just so everyone is clear, Watsons Bay Hotel is a pub/hotel/venue. Its upmarket because its in a posh area BUT they have crab racing on Thursday nights.
> 
> Just saying.



that sounds fun


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has reflected on the difficulties her family faced while adjusting to Caitlyn Jenner's gender transition.

Appearing on The Project on Thursday to promote the launch of the Kardashian Kids Kollection in Australia, Khloe spoke of her dad's transformation, admitting the family 'don't like to say that Bruce is gone, per say.'

'We, my sisters and I, we will call Caitlyn "Bruce" and we've been told that's completely fine,' Khloe confessed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tic-transformation-Project.html#ixzz3hQH6B9CO


----------



## B. Jara

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 3082303
> View attachment 3082304
> 
> This should do it.  show him the bottom right and say khole is hot, right? Then lift your hand.
> View attachment 3082305




Ba ha ha! Thanks!


----------



## B. Jara

Sassys said:


> I say make him sleep in another bed, until he learns how to show some respect. Liking a Kardashian is grounds for a separation.




I jokingly sent him these via text this morning. He was amazed how much the mag pics had been altered. I consider him to be officially snapped back to reality after seeing her fake humongous balloon arse. LOL [emoji16]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

fightthesunrise said:


> Wait... This is seriously a thing?
> 
> I had to Google it and the idea is totally foreign to me. I've never heard of such a thing.





Yep. Bottom of this page - http://watsonsbayhotel.com.au/whats-on/ - and they've changed the day but..... yes.

Don't get me wrong, it's a nice enough place BUT...for a real celeb launch they would have done it at the W Hotel or a few other Sydney venues.


----------



## Sassys

B. Jara said:


> I jokingly sent him these via text this morning. He was amazed how much the mag pics had been altered. I consider him to be officially snapped back to reality after seeing her fake humongous balloon arse. LOL [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3082706
> View attachment 3082707



LMAO, if you zoom in you can see the outline of the pads


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> LMAO, if you zoom in you can see the outline of the pads




You're right! I bet if we saw this family in public without makeup we would not recognize any of them!


----------



## guccimamma

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep. Bottom of this page - http://watsonsbayhotel.com.au/whats-on/ - and they've changed the day but..... yes.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's a nice enough place BUT...for a real celeb launch they would have done it at the W Hotel or a few other Sydney venues.



okay, i clicked on the link...before i got to the crab racing, there is a photo of a pork roast...that looks so good!  how can i be so hungry in the morning?


----------



## hobogirl77

you know what I like abou Khloe? say what you want but out of all the sisters you see her bond more with her fans than any of them..i like that. when do you ever see kim take selfies with fans? not that often,and Kourtney? please she use to be my fav,now she is this boring washed up baby mamma SMH


I like khlomoney :] lol


----------



## Freckles1

hobogirl77 said:


> you know what I like abou Khloe? say what you want but out of all the sisters you see her bond more with her fans than any of them..i like that. when do you ever see kim take selfies with fans? not that often,and Kourtney? please she use to be my fav,now she is this boring washed up baby mamma SMH
> 
> 
> I like khlomoney :] lol




I like Khlomoney too. But I do wish she'd get rid of the fake butt


----------



## Sassys

Freckles1 said:


> I like Khlomoney too. But I do wish she'd get rid of the fake butt


 
I don't even mind the fake butt (do you), its the constant lying about it, that drives me nuts. We see you going to one of the top trainers in LA almost every damn day, yet your body does not look like someone that works out 5 days a week a few hours a day. Every time I see Khloe in a tight dress, she has a pudgy in the area under her belly button.

Now her home schooled idiot little sister is going to sit there and tell us, some lotion gave her, her breast and curves. Is she is crazy?!?! If lotion did that, plastic surgeons would be out of business and waiting on the unemployment line.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's recently shed an eye-popping 35 pounds thanks to a whole lot of sessions sweating it out at the gym and thousands upon thousands of squats.

So it's no surprise that in her down time on her Australian visit, Khloe Kardashian was spotted shopping for some new threads.

The 31-year-old reality star was out flicking through racks at a couple of Sydney boutiques on Friday, no doubt looking for some new clothes to show off her incredible weight loss, that equates to around 16 kilos or two and a half stone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dible-16-pound-weight-loss.html#ixzz3hV0NkMFg


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh dear lord, where to begin.


----------



## fightthesunrise

Sassys said:


> I don't even mind the fake butt (do you), its the constant lying about it, that drives me nuts. We see you going to one of the top trainers in LA almost every damn day, yet your body does not look like someone that works out 5 days a week a few hours a day. Every time I see Khloe in a tight dress, she has a pudgy in the area under her belly button.




She probably doesn't eat the food she needs to maintain the body she wants. She could spend all day at the gym but if she's not giving her body the nutrients it needs and is just eating fried crap, nothing is going to happen. 

Personally I don't like working out, because it cuts into the only extra sleep I'm able to get, so I just make sure I eat well. It's amazing what eating well does after just a few weeks. She should really try it some time, cut-out underwear and all.


----------



## Sassys

fightthesunrise said:


> She probably doesn't eat the food she needs to maintain the body she wants. She could spend all day at the gym but if she's not giving her body the nutrients it needs and is just eating fried crap, nothing is going to happen.
> 
> Personally I don't like working out, because it cuts into the only extra sleep I'm able to get, so I just make sure I eat well. It's amazing what eating well does after just a few weeks. She should really try it some time, cut-out underwear and all.


 
I love working out, I would KILL to work with Gunnar Peterson; they are all nuts. Why isn't Rob going to Gunner??


----------



## michie

No ma'am. This bish looks like she has a scoliosis or some other spine disorder.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She has hard lines in her face from the rapid weight loss.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> I don't even mind the fake butt (do you), its the constant lying about it, that drives me nuts. We see you going to one of the top trainers in LA almost every damn day, yet your body does not look like someone that works out 5 days a week a few hours a day. Every time I see Khloe in a tight dress, she has a pudgy in the area under her belly button.
> 
> Now her home schooled idiot little sister is going to sit there and tell us, some lotion gave her, her breast and curves. Is she is crazy?!?! If lotion did that, plastic surgeons would be out of business and waiting on the unemployment line.



Preach!


----------



## Blueberry

Freckles1 said:


> Wtf is up with the coat thing?


Its winter in Sydney.


----------



## fightthesunrise

ChanelMommy said:


> She has hard lines in her face from the rapid weight loss.




Hard lines?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> I love working out, I would KILL to work with Gunnar Peterson; they are all nuts. Why isn't Rob going to Gunner??




Because you can't force a lazy grown person to do something that they don't want to do.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks rough.


----------



## Star1231

I don't see any weight loss at all.  To me, she looks bigger than ever because of those implants.  
She looks rough from the hard-partying she does/drugs IMO.


----------



## Lounorada

Star1231 said:


> I don't see any weight loss at all.  To me, she looks bigger than ever because of those implants.
> *She looks rough from the hard-partying she does/drugs IMO*.


 
I agree. Plus, the last pictures on the previous page don't look photoshopped.


----------



## Bentley1

Star1231 said:


> I don't see any weight loss at all.  To me, she looks bigger than ever because of those implants.
> She looks rough from the hard-partying she does/drugs IMO.




[emoji106]yep


----------



## guccimamma

i don't know why she embraces the ripped-knee look.

her knees look doughy and plump.


----------



## michie

Her whole body is doughy


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm not saying I disagree with you that she looks bad...but IMO she's never really looked great. She's looking pretty good for _her_. I also don't think she looks drugged up. If she took the pillow out of her pants she would look much slimmer, too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

When they were interviewing her here on The Project, her face looked really....hard.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't even assess whether she looks good for her or not because there is such a discrepancy between pap pics of her and the ones she puts out there, I don't even know what to expect.


----------



## Swanky

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not saying I disagree with you that she looks bad...but IMO she's never really looked great. She's looking pretty good for _her_. I also don't think she looks drugged up. If she took the pillow out of her pants she would look much slimmer, too.



I agree.  And I do think that compared to, what, a few years ago+?  She's lost some weight.  The K's seem to genetically have low muscle tone.


----------



## berrydiva

There's nothing wrong with their muscle tone...they just appear to be lazy gymgoers and seem to have cardio bodies.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't get past the fake a** to even make it to the face. Honest to gawd, her and Kim look deformed. Sometimes I think they only reason they do it is so we'll talk about it.
Any attention is better than no attention. That's their motto.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't get past the fake a** to even make it to the face. Honest to gawd, her and Kim look deformed. Sometimes I think they only reason they do it is so we'll talk about it.
> Any attention is better than no attention. That's their motto.




Nailed it! I also think that's why they wear unseasonal clothing. Makes them stand out, negative attention is better than no attention.


----------



## Hermes4evah

chowlover2 said:


> Nailed it! I also think that's why they wear unseasonal clothing. Makes them stand out, negative attention is better than no attention.




Add me to the list.  I remember Kim in New York last winter, when it was in the low 20's, in a skirt, little summer top and sandals. No coat, no hat, no gloves. It HAS to be for the attention. 


Which makes them even more pathetic.  Making yourself look deformed and/or incredibly stupid to get noticed.


----------



## Freckles1

Blueberry said:


> Its winter in Sydney.




Gotcha [emoji12]


----------



## V0N1B2

It's winter in Sydney, but it's not "full length wool coat" winter.
It's what, 12C - 15C?
That's like Bal Moto Jacket/Burberry trench weather. I'm surprised Kris hasn't shown up in a fur coat.
Her bum looks stupid in those shots taken inside the store.


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr and it gave me quite a fright...


*WARNING!!!!*
.
.
.
.
:excl:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:excl:









_Too close_.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloé Kardashian broke away from her busy schedule on Sunday evening - but despite the late hour opted to keep her sunglasses on as she ventured out for dinner. 

The TV personality stepped out for a meal at local restaurant SAKE as she continues to work on the Australian launch of her new Kardashian Kids clothing line.

Sporting a loose white top and skinny jeans, Khloé cut a low-key figure as she made her way inside for a bite to eat with her small entourage of pals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-night-dinner-date-Sydney.html#ixzz3hgd2MJee


----------



## ByeKitty

I just noticed that her teeth are way too white...


----------



## Sasha2012

She has donned mostly olive-hued outfits throughout her stay in Sydney.

And Khloe Kardashian once again slipped into a green ensemble as she left Australia on Monday morning.

The 31-year-old reality star covered up her famous figure in a silky jumpsuit and the wool coat she has been wearing throughout her stay.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-jumpsuit-departs-Sydney.html#ixzz3hhlXEz00


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloé Kardashian broke away from her busy schedule on Sunday evening - but despite the late hour opted to keep her sunglasses on as she ventured out for dinner.
> 
> The TV personality stepped out for a meal at local restaurant SAKE as she continues to work on the Australian launch of her new Kardashian Kids clothing line.
> 
> Sporting a loose white top and skinny jeans, Khloé cut a low-key figure as she made her way inside for a bite to eat with her small entourage of pals.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-night-dinner-date-Sydney.html#ixzz3hgd2MJee



I like this look and I think she looks really pretty in that close up pic! Sometimes the less they all try, the better they look. That overdone stuff just kills me!


----------



## B. Jara

Sasha2012 said:


> She has donned mostly olive-hued outfits throughout her stay in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian once again slipped into a green ensemble as she left Australia on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star covered up her famous figure in a silky jumpsuit and the wool coat she has been wearing throughout her stay.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-jumpsuit-departs-Sydney.html#ixzz3hhlXEz00




Looks like she wet her pants.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

B. Jara said:


> Looks like she wet her pants.



Oh sh*t, it kinda does! I didn't even notice!


----------



## michie

Aw, damn. Vaginal discharge gives zero fcuks.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

We've got ourselves a leaker!


----------



## labelwhore04

Coach Lover Too said:


> We've got ourselves a leaker!



omg This is literally my worst nightmare and why i always wear black pants


----------



## Chloe_chick999

labelwhore04 said:


> omg This is literally my worst nightmare and why i always wear black pants



See, but the thing is, I bet you wear panties and I'm pretty sure she isnt! &#128541; she needs some phrench-cut ones! (See what I did there?)


----------



## LavenderIce

Maybe we were wrong about why she covers the kamel toe all the time.  She covers it because of the kamel drip.  [emoji98][emoji97]


----------



## michie

Get that panty liner deal, PMK!!!


----------



## starsandbucks

It's hard to tell but it looks like those jeans actually fit her.


----------



## poopsie

Well, Kummy pees in her Spanx so this must be what they do


----------



## Jikena

Eww this happened to me once and thank god I was home lol...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This is why I can't jog.


----------



## Freckles1

I die


----------



## Lounorada

Pity the person who was next to sit on the airplane seat Khole sat on


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Pity the person who was next to sit on the airplane seat Khole sat on



Precisely why the first thing I do when I get home from a flight or riding public transportation is take off my "street" clothes. I have no idea how people sit/lay on their beds with the same clothes they've had on while out with the public.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Precisely why the first thing I do when I get home from a flight or riding public transportation is take off my "street" clothes. I have no idea how people sit/lay on their beds with the same clothes they've had on while out with the public.




THIS all day, every day!
Every time I come home the _first_ thing I do is take off my shoes at the door and change into my comfy 'home clothes'. My home is too damn pretty and clean to be infecting with the germs of the public and the outside world!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Precisely why the first thing I do when I get home from a flight or riding public transportation is take off my "street" clothes. *I have no idea how people sit/lay on their beds with the same clothes they've had on while out with the public.*


 
This!


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> THIS all day, every day!
> Every time I come home the _first_ thing I do is take off my shoes at the door and change into my comfy 'home clothes'. My home is too damn pretty and clean to be infecting with the germs of the public and the outside world!




+100 
There is a lot of nasty out there. Both intentional & unintentional, but it's out there.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> +100
> There is a lot of nasty out there. Both intentional & unintentional, but it's out there.




 Exactly!


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> Maybe we were wrong about why she covers the kamel toe all the time.  She covers it because of the kamel drip.  [emoji98][emoji97]



Kamel Drip!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Oh no poor khloe!! That is just super embarrassing and gross


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> THIS all day, every day!
> Every time I come home the _first_ thing I do is take off my shoes at the door and change into my comfy 'home clothes'. My home is too damn pretty and clean to be infecting with the germs of the public and the outside world!



Even my daughter won't sit on her bed or touch her bunny when she gets home from school until she's changed and taken a shower! She started that in Kindy.


----------



## Sasha2012

*'It's my revenge body': Khloe Kardashian strips down for cover shoot as she reveals motivation for getting in shape... and calls ex Lamar Odom the 'love of my life'*

She's lost nearly 35 lbs due to her fitness regime.

But Khloe Kardashian admits in a new interview that all of her hard work is part of a revenge plot.

Covering the new issue of Women's Health the 31-year-old wears nothing but an unbuttoned top and panties (without a bra) as she reveals her motivations for getting in shape.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-ex-Lamar-Odom-love-life.html#ixzz3hs8JKKrk


----------



## Thingofbeauty

No


----------



## michie

Hell no. And, what is going on with her torso on that cover?


----------



## redney

michie said:


> Hell no. And, what is going on with her torso on that cover?



Or whose torso is it? Not hers.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Legs don't match


----------



## berrydiva

The airbrushing and photoshopping in those pics look ridiculous. Sad that a woman's fitness mag would airbrush someone to something that's not even possible or achievable. Khloe's body looks good so there was no reason for them to do it to that extent.


----------



## Lounorada

Does her 'revenge body' not include 'baby abs' 
She's such a fool.


----------



## AlbertsLove

2 completly different bodies for her other shoot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she must have used Mariah's stretch armstrong photoshop expert


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her face looks terrible on that cover.


----------



## lanasyogamama

AlbertsLove said:


> 2 completly different bodies for her other shoot.



Exactly.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/04/khloe-kardashian-steps-out-after-returning-home-from-australia/

Khloe Kardashian looks ready for an intense workout while heading into her gym on Monday afternoon (August 3) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 31-year-old reality star was joined by one of her best gal pals, Malika Haqq.

The duo were recently in Australia, where Khloe was doing press for the launch of the latest Kardashian Kids line.

Khloe and Malika made time for fun activities on their trip, such as riding in a hot air balloon. They even found time for a workout!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her friend has a better body.  I love back muscles.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Was just going to say the same thing. The hairline is troublesome but the friend is attractive with a nice body.


----------



## brett summers

I'm not sure whose face they used on the cover but where is her neck??


----------



## michie

I wonder what "the exact workout" that built that body was...


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> I wonder what "the exact workout" that built that body was...



http://www.epione.com


----------



## redney

How does she lift weights with those pointy talons?


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> http://www.epione.com



Goodnight, Sassys. 



redney said:


> How does she lift weights with those pointy talons?



I'll bet you solve Scooby-Doo Mysteries before everyone...That's definitely NOT a lifting body!


----------



## Encore Hermes

redney said:


> How does she lift weights with those pointy talons?


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> http://www.epione.com


 
BOOM!


----------



## michie

OK. Well, how does she lift with her hair under the bar?


----------



## Star1231

berrydiva said:


> Precisely why the first thing I do when I get home from a flight or riding public transportation is take off my "street" clothes. I have no idea how people sit/lay on their beds with the same clothes they've had on while out with the public.




This!


----------



## Star1231

Sasha2012 said:


> She has donned mostly olive-hued outfits throughout her stay in Sydney.
> 
> 
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian once again slipped into a green ensemble as she left Australia on Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star covered up her famous figure in a silky jumpsuit and the wool coat she has been wearing throughout her stay.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ut-jumpsuit-departs-Sydney.html#ixzz3hhlXEz00




Has this jumpsuit been id'd? I need it.


----------



## Star1231

michie said:


> Her whole body is doughy




It really is.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> Goodnight, Sassys.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet you solve Scooby-Doo Mysteries before everyone...That's definitely NOT a lifting body!


 
You ask a question, I tell you no lies.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> BOOM!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Thing that I don't understand is this.

She has NOTHING TO DO. 

NOTHING.

She COULD actually exercise. She has the time


----------



## Sassys

Um, if their marriage was so fantastic, why did he cheat on her with several women????




'I love Lamar to death. He is the love of my life. We had a fantastic marriage.  Do I wish he had tried harder?

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-ex-Lamar-Odom-love-life.html#ixzz3hsy9EOQV


----------



## Irishgal

michie said:


> OK. Well, how does she lift with her hair under the bar?




Right! 
To get a squat bar positioned properly the hair has to be out of the damn way.


----------



## StopHammertime

michie said:


> OK. Well, how does she lift with her hair under the bar?




I've accidentally gotten hair under the bar before, but always realize before I go down for the squat... Super uncomfortable.
If that is legit she can squat more than me .


----------



## Thingofbeauty

StopHammertime said:


> I've accidentally gotten hair under the bar before, but always realize before I go down for the squat... Super uncomfortable.
> If that is legit she can squat more than me .


Trust me. Your record is safe


----------



## StopHammertime

Thingofbeauty said:


> Trust me. Your record is safe




LOL. My fiancé checked the picture and said they are hollow weights. He thinks she may be doing 85 tops. So my record is still safe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.womenshealthmag.com/life/khloe-kardashian-wh-cover

*Khloe Kardashian Looks Fit and Fabulous on Women's Health's September Cover*

The first thing you'll notice on the September 2015 cover of Women's Health: Khloe Kardashian looks amazing. And she'll be the first person to tell youit took a lot of hard work to get there.

"It started around 2012," she tells the mag. "I was having a hard time with [husband at-the-time, NBA star] Lamar [Odom]. It was toward the end of our union, and there was so much drama. I needed a release. At first it was so hard. It was baby steps, but I started feeling so much better."

Still, she kept at it. "The first 45 days you're like, 'F--k this s--t,'" she says. "You're exhausted, you're sore, and I actually felt fatter because I was swollen. If you keep going, you're eventually like, 'Wow, is that an indentation on my arm?'"

In an exclusive interview with WomensHealthMag.com at her cover shoot, Khloe also talked about what it's like to live so much of your life in front of the cameras. "It's definitely overwhelming. There's pros and cons to everything, but there are times that you feel that there are too many people that know everything about me and you want to pull back," she said. "But then you have to remember why you were even put into this, the limelight. If it wasn't for my family and us doing it all together, I don't think this would be a bearable thing."

There's no doubt watching her ups and down unfold on TV has taught her much about herself and the world around her. "I think the beauty of growing up is not really knowing and figuring it out for yourself," she said. "I do love the evolution of people in general. I think it's a beautiful thing when someone progresses and evolves in life." In the past five years, she's done quite a lot of that, and while she says she wouldn't change much if she could go back, she does wish she was in the moment more during her early reality TV days. Her advice to her younger self:

"When you're in a conversation, genuinely be in it. Stare people in their eyes. Know what you're talking about. Enjoy that moment. When you're at a lunch, enjoy beingIm always on my phone when I'm at lunch or with things here or there. I've learned to put the phone down and be present."

For more of our exclusive interview with Khloe Kardashian, including the exact workout she used to get her amazing bod, pick up the September issue of Women's Health when it hits newsstands on Tuesday, August 11 and stay tuned for more on the website.


----------



## Lounorada

Star1231 said:


> Has this jumpsuit been id'd? I need it.


 
It's from their own line...
http://www.theiconic.com.au/Militar...t=1&siteID=Z77QPydcorE-vB_a5Z1uBb3MCVClbf_ipA


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Thingofbeauty said:


> Was just going to say the same thing. The hairline is troublesome but the friend is attractive with a nice body.


 
I just came in here to make a comment about the hair.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Khloe, give back those thighs! You know those aren't yours!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

For as long as I live I will never understand how some women think that's cute.


----------



## Staci_W

lanasyogamama said:


> Even my daughter won't sit on her bed or touch her bunny when she gets home from school until she's changed and taken a shower! She started that in Kindy.



That's bizarre ocd behavior.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Staci_W said:


> That's bizarre ocd behavior.



No, it isn't.  She knows there are a lot of germs at school and doesn't want them on her bed.  Is hand washing bizarre ocd behavior as well?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Staci_W said:


> That's bizarre ocd behavior.


I do the same...


----------



## michie

Her naval looks totally fake.


----------



## berrydiva

Staci_W said:


> That's bizarre ocd behavior.



Seems healthy...like washing your hands before you eat.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Seems healthy...like washing your hands before you eat.


Agreed. There are a lot of nasty people out there.


----------



## starsandbucks

Trying to figure out that pic in the black blazer and shorts. The waist band seems to extend a few inches beyond her *ahem* waist on the left of the photo. Is it a massive photoshop fail or is the material from the jacket falling in a way to cover her torso? I'm looking on my iPad so maybe can't see the details quite well.


----------



## pixiejenna

Those pics are Photoshopped beyond recognition. Which is pretty ironic especially since she's pretty covered up for all the pics for a women health mag where she's bragging about her "killer bod". Glad to see she found her "baby abs" at the photo shoot, I know how far it is to find them with out photoshop.


----------



## bisousx

What the hell is she doing on the cover of Women's Health? Huge fail.


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> No, it isn't.  She knows there are a lot of germs at school and doesn't want them on her bed.  Is hand washing bizarre ocd behavior as well?



i wish my kids had more germ awareness. i've seen my son eat off the floor of my car.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> Khloe, give back those thighs! You know those aren't yours!


Neither is the stomach



starsandbucks said:


> Trying to figure out that pic in the black blazer and shorts. The waist band seems to extend a few inches beyond her *ahem* waist on the left of the photo. Is it a massive photoshop fail or is the material from the jacket falling in a way to cover her torso? I'm looking on my iPad so maybe can't see the details quite well.


Yep, I noticed the oddness of the stomach and waist.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

guccimamma said:


> i wish my kids had more germ awareness. i've seen my son eat off the floor of my car.


For some reason this has me in stitches!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Thingofbeauty said:


> For some reason this has me in stitches!



Lol, me too! The little guy will have a strong immune system &#128522;


----------



## Sasha2012

She's worked her way to an extremely impressive physique, and Khloe Kardashian is seriously keen to keep it that way.

Just after revealing her stunning Women's Health cover, the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen hitting up the gym in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.

The TV personality showed off her incredibly shapely, pert derriere and sculpted legs in a pair of black athletic tights which she paired with a clinging black T-shirt and funky cropped red and black jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sexy-Women-s-Health-cover.html#ixzz3hy3aXEHe


----------



## Ladybug09

Her butt keep getting bigger.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> i wish my kids had more germ awareness. i've seen my son eat off the floor of my car.









Thingofbeauty said:


> For some reason this has me in stitches!




Me too!


----------



## Encore Hermes

So why was she so bent the day before when these pics were taken?


----------



## Lounorada

starsandbucks said:


> Trying to figure out that pic in the black blazer and shorts. The waist band seems to extend a few inches beyond her *ahem* waist on the left of the photo. Is it a massive photoshop fail or is the material from the jacket falling in a way to cover her torso? I'm looking on my iPad so maybe can't see the details quite well.




I thought the same thing when I saw the pic on my iPad too, but now I'm on my laptop the details are clearer and the waistband of the shorts don't extend past her waist!
Although, there is still photoshop there, because her stomach is as flat as cardboard, but there is a bulge under the waistband 


And the white gap was obviously created to show where her fake hip/thigh is situated because the side of the blazer should be hanging there... Photoshop fail.


----------



## AshTx.1

Lounorada said:


> I thought the same thing when I saw the pic on my iPad too, but now I'm on my laptop the details are clearer and the waistband of the shorts don't extend past her waist!
> Although, there is still photoshop there, because her stomach is as flat as cardboard, but there is a bulge under the waistband
> 
> 
> And the white gap was obviously created to show where her fake hip/thigh is situated because the side of the blazer should be hanging there... Photoshop fail.



Wow that is bad lol


----------



## guccimamma

since when did women's health start putting cartoons on their cover?


----------



## ByeKitty

The baby abs are back, and the pictures are actually clear this time!! See everyone - it's real!


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> The baby abs are back, and the pictures are actually clear this time!! See everyone - it's real!




and i am the queen of sheba, queenie for my friends!
jokes apart, she has nothing else to do except for pap strolls and the gym...
what happened to the romance with the bearded one?


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> and i am the queen of sheba, queenie for my friends!
> jokes apart, she has nothing else to do except for pap strolls and the gym...
> *what happened to the romance with the bearded one*?


 
Heard he just signed a $100 mil contract with Adidas.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Sasha2012 said:


> She's worked her way to an extremely impressive physique, and Khloe Kardashian is seriously keen to keep it that way.
> 
> Just after revealing her stunning Women's Health cover, the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen hitting up the gym in Beverly Hills on Tuesday.
> 
> The TV personality showed off her incredibly shapely, pert derriere and sculpted legs in a pair of black athletic tights which she paired with a clinging black T-shirt and funky cropped red and black jacket.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-sexy-Women-s-Health-cover.html#ixzz3hy3aXEHe



Maybe I missed it. What kind of Gym does she go to that we don't see pics from the inside from other members? I wonder how long she is i there.


----------



## berrydiva

AlbertsLove said:


> Maybe I missed it. What kind of Gym does she go to that we don't see pics from the inside from other members? I wonder how long she is i there.


It's Gunnar's private studio. He's a celeb/high-profile trainer, you won't see pics from other members come from there. I doubt he has more than one client at a time.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> Heard he just signed a $100 mil contract with Adidas.




win-win for the bearded one if it comes with no clauses re: khlomoney


----------



## AlbertsLove

berrydiva said:


> It's Gunnar's private studio. He's a celeb/high-profile trainer, you won't see pics from other members come from there. I doubt he has more than one client at a time.



Oh. Okay. I see.


----------



## arnott

ByeKitty said:


> The baby abs are back, and the pictures are actually clear this time!! See everyone - it's real!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ok so what's a baby ab?


----------



## kirsten

Sassys said:


> Heard he just signed a $100 mil contract with Adidas.




Hmm and now she is wearing all Adidas.


----------



## buzzytoes

Am I the only one who doesn't see this dramatic weight loss that keeps being mentioned? I mean I don't think she is fat by any means, but I don't see where she lost 35 lbs either. She looks like the same Khloe as she always has to me.


----------



## legaldiva

She looks as stupid as the rest of these morons with fat lips and fake booties, like her sisters


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yea, I'm not seein' it either.


----------



## SouthTampa

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea, I'm not seein' it either.


She must have calculated her weight loss by using Kardashian math!


----------



## Sasha2012

Airports can be crazy at the best of times.

But when you are a Kardashian there is the added obstacle course of fans, photographers and trying to get through security all without having a hair out of place.

Clearly Khloe thought going for sporty attire to take her latest airbound trip on Wednesday was the way forward when she and sister Kendall jetted off from LAX.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dash-sister-Kendall-jet-LA.html#ixzz3hzSkxGMM


----------



## Freckles1

The spandex has to stop. She can't even say she has kids and didn't have time to shower!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Baby ab? Anybody?


----------



## labelwhore04

Thingofbeauty said:


> Baby ab? Anybody?



In one of her instagram pics a few months ago she captioned it "baby abs" meaning that her abs were just starting to show or develop, i'm assuming. I'm still not completely sure


----------



## Thingofbeauty

labelwhore04 said:


> In one of her instagram pics a few months ago she captioned it "baby abs" meaning that her abs were just starting to show or develop, i'm assuming. I'm still not completely sure


Thank you. This woman is becoming more ridiculous than the rest!


----------



## blackkitty4378

ByeKitty said:


> The baby abs are back, and the pictures are actually clear this time!! See everyone - it's real!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Joyce Bonelli is on some serious drugs. And that's Kendall in that picture? I thought that was Kylie due to the injected lips.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ok so what's a baby ab?





Thingofbeauty said:


> Baby ab? Anybody?




She posted a extremely photoshoped pic of herself to instagram she titled "baby abs". She was proud to show off all her "hard work in the gym" on IG. And by hard work I mean whoever photoshopped those abs on her must have put in OT, because we have yet to see them in any of her daily pap pics.


----------



## Jikena

Oh... So baby abs is not actually the expression used when the abs are starting to develop ? Like, she used these words but it actually doesn't exist as an expression ? (Non native english speaker here)


----------



## bisousx

Baby abs = when abs are starting to show, also known as a 2 pack or obliques.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Freckles1 said:


> The spandex has to stop. She can't even say she has kids and didn't have time to shower!!



But she had time to get her hair blown out.


----------



## Lounorada

bisousx said:


> Baby abs = when abs are starting to show, also known as a 2 pack or obliques.



Khloe has none of the above. Unless her friend 'photoshop' is involved...


----------



## AshTx.1

I think she looks thinner recently but not 35 pounds thinner. ...maybe like ten pounds thinner.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Airports can be crazy at the best of times.
> 
> But when you are a Kardashian there is the added obstacle course of fans, photographers and trying to get through security all without having a hair out of place.
> 
> Clearly Khloe thought going for sporty attire to take her latest airbound trip on Wednesday was the way forward when she and sister Kendall jetted off from LAX.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dash-sister-Kendall-jet-LA.html#ixzz3hzSkxGMM


In that second pic, looks like she could be related to Celine Dion.


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> Airports can be crazy at the best of times.
> 
> But when you are a Kardashian there is the added obstacle course of fans, photographers and trying to get through security all without having a hair out of place.
> 
> Clearly Khloe thought going for sporty attire to take her latest airbound trip on Wednesday was the way forward when she and sister Kendall jetted off from LAX.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ter-Kendall-jet-LA.html#ixzz3hzSkxGMM [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again with the constant hair touching


----------



## TC1

If she worked so hard on her "revenge body"..why does she always need to cover herselff in candid photos?...Well, WE all know because they're not photoshopped to shave off that 35 lbs. So insulting to put her on Women's Health.


----------



## Jikena

If I had a perfect body I would definitely show it (not saying I would wear mini tight dresses with cleavage - because I wouldn't). I'd be so excited to be able to wear tight shirts or a nice skirt and look good in it. She definitely doesn't have a "revenge body" because if she had, she would show it off instead of hiding in these horrible outfits.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If I was a Women's Health subscriber I'd be so disappointed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

WTF is going on with Joyce? She looks a mess.


----------



## Jikena

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> WTF is going on with Joyce? She looks a mess.



Yeah she really does. There's always been something weird about her but she looks like she's heavily drugged in these pics.


----------



## blackkitty4378

lanasyogamama said:


> if i was a women's health subscriber i'd be so disappointed.



+1


----------



## lala1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> WTF is going on with Joyce? She looks a mess.



I always wonder who takes care of her kid


----------



## QU33NR3MI

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> WTF is going on with Joyce? She looks a mess.



omg shes looking like courtney love.. 
her little boy Zepplin is the CUTEST THOUGH


----------



## berrydiva

lala1 said:


> I always wonder who takes care of her kid



The dad?


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a whirlwind trip, but no doubt one they will never forget. 

Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian returned to Los Angeles on Thursday night after spending the day making some new friends in Mexico.  

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians sisters had visited the Black Jaguar White Tiger Foundation, a rescue organisation specialising in big cats.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-cuddling-big-cats-Mexico.html#ixzz3iAWADDmR


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kendall's all jealous that she didn't get to pet kitty kitty.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> It was a whirlwind trip, but no doubt one they will never forget.
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian returned to Los Angeles on Thursday night after spending the day making some new friends in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians sisters had visited the Black Jaguar White Tiger Foundation, a rescue organisation specialising in big cats.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-cuddling-big-cats-Mexico.html#ixzz3iAWADDmR




Oh my gosh, such precious little eyes on that big kitty


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like that Kendall doesn't wear stupidly fancy outfits to travel.

Those cats are so gorgeous.


----------



## pixiejenna

I can actually say I'm jealous of Khlo$$ I wish I got to pet those beautiful cats!


----------



## Jikena

pixiejenna said:


> I can actually say I'm jealous of Khlo$$ I wish I got to pet those beautiful cats!



Me too. Would be a dream come true.


----------



## blackkitty4378

http://bigcatrescue.org/abuse-issues/issues/pet-cubs/


----------



## Bentley1

pixiejenna said:


> I can actually say I'm jealous of Khlo$$ I wish I got to pet those beautiful cats!




Me too!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

blackkitty4378 said:


> http://bigcatrescue.org/abuse-issues/issues/pet-cubs/



Thanks for this link. Sad. I hate it when people parade around exotic animals, in a mall no less, in the fake name of conservation. Conservation is a fake umbrella term for their money making ploy.


----------



## White Orchid

She could easily pass for a 50 year old here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Nobu Restaurant in Malibu (August 7)


----------



## pukasonqo

did khloe stole kimbo's look? 
again they are all dressed for different events all happening at the same time and in the same place...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Did she roll her bedsheets around her and head out?


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Awe!!! I wanna go wherever they went!!!!! Lol


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Khloe looks a lot better w this color blond.


----------



## Lounorada

I bet when they're all gathered together, there is a disgusting, overpowering stench of fake tan


----------



## Sassys

If your body is so on point, why always hide it? Makes no sense to me. If you want endorsement deals people at major companies need to see your everyday body to get their interest. Not your photoshopped body.


----------



## Deidre

blackkitty4378 said:


> http://bigcatrescue.org/abuse-issues/issues/pet-cubs/



Black Jaguar White Tiger is a sanctuary. They've rescued over 150 cats from cub petting, private zoo's  and circus'. 
I personally don't agree with allowing people to interact with the animals(especially the Kardashians), but it's definitely not the same as the situations in your link.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> If your body is so on point, why always hide it? Makes no sense to me. If you want endorsement deals people at major companies need to see your everyday body to get their interest. Not your photoshopped body.



I think you know the answer.


----------



## CobaltBlu

The train of vials and syringes of fillers this gang has burned through probably stretches to the moon and back.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pandoravuitton said:


> Khloe looks a lot better w this color blond.



I agree. She's probably changing it was we speak!


----------



## blackkitty4378

Deidre said:


> Black Jaguar White Tiger is a sanctuary. They've rescued over 150 cats from cub petting, private zoo's  and circus'.
> I personally don't agree with allowing people to interact with the animals(especially the Kardashians), but it's definitely not the same as the situations in your link.



You didn't read all of it. Anyone who breeds (which it looks like they're doing) or lets people handle the animals/cubs = not a sanctuary.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Pandoravuitton said:


> Khloe looks a lot better w this color blond.



Agree


----------



## Deidre

blackkitty4378 said:


> You didn't read all of it. Anyone who breeds (which it looks like they're doing) or lets people handle the animals/cubs = not a sanctuary.



They're actually against breeding. The adult cats are on birth control. 

Here's a bit about the foundation:
http://theodysseyonline.com/iowa/black-jaguar-white-tiger-foundation/105318


----------



## blackkitty4378

Deidre said:


> They're actually against breeding. The adult cats are on birth control.
> 
> Here's a bit about the foundation:
> http://theodysseyonline.com/iowa/black-jaguar-white-tiger-foundation/105318



Why birth control and not just spay and neuter?

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they don't breed. Okay, that's great. So I'm supposed to feel better about this because they supposedly treat the animals slightly better than roadside zoos, yet allow them to be handled, thus indirectly sending the message that wild animals should be handled/kept as pets, while possibly endangering people's safety? No way.

To make it worse, someone as ignorant as the Kardashians, who unfortunately have a huge following, are sending this message to millions of people. Yeah, no. Still don't feel better about it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

blackkitty4378 said:


> Why birth control and not just spay and neuter?
> 
> I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they don't breed. Okay, that's great. So I'm supposed to feel better about this because they supposedly treat the animals slightly better than roadside zoos, yet allow them to be handled, thus indirectly sending the message that wild animals should be handled/kept as pets, while possibly endangering people's safety? No way.
> 
> To make it worse, someone as ignorant as the Kardashians, who unfortunately have a huge following, are sending this message to millions of people. Yeah, no. Still don't feel better about it.



I can only imagine that at the gene pool is shrinking as the population shrinks, perhaps they want to preserve the diversity.


----------



## blackkitty4378

CobaltBlu said:


> I can only imagine that at the gene pool is shrinking as the population shrinks, perhaps they want to preserve the diversity.



That doesn't do anything to preserve populations in the wild, though. They often claim that they're doing it for conservation purposes, but an animal that grows up in captivity can't be released into the wild. It won't know how to hunt or do anything. These people just want to make money.


----------



## CobaltBlu

blackkitty4378 said:


> That doesn't do anything to preserve populations in the wild, though. They often claim that they're doing it for conservation purposes, but an animal that grows up in captivity can't be released into the wild. It won't know how to hunt or do anything. These people just want to make money.



They cant be released into captivity but their genes can....
Embryo transfer, insemination, etc.


----------



## blackkitty4378

CobaltBlu said:


> They cant be released into captivity but their genes can....
> Embryo transfer, insemination, etc.



I could be wrong, but I don't think that's what they do. Both big cats and small cats only ovulate during intercourse. http://tigertribe.net/lion/sex-life-and-reproduction/ So in theory it could work, but I don't think that it does or that it's what they do.

If they really wanted to protect big cats, they would stop poachers, not breed them in captivity.


----------



## CobaltBlu

blackkitty4378 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that's what they do. Both big cats and small cats only ovulate during intercourse. http://tigertribe.net/lion/sex-life-and-reproduction/ So in theory it could work, but I don't think that it does or that it's what they do.
> 
> If they really wanted to protect big cats, they would stop poachers, not breed them in captivity.



well, it was just a theory....


----------



## blackkitty4378

CobaltBlu said:


> well, it was just a theory....



Oh, okay. Got it. 

A lot of zoos and other places claim to be conservationists. But the more you learn about big cats the more it doesn't make sense.

I wish that Big Cat Diary were still on TV. I would love to talk about it with people in the TV forum.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

blackkitty4378 said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that's what they do. Both big cats and small cats only ovulate during intercourse. http://tigertribe.net/lion/sex-life-and-reproduction/ So in theory it could work, but I don't think that it does or that it's what they do.
> 
> If they really wanted to protect big cats, they would stop poachers, not breed them in captivity.



Captive breeding isn't the solution, it creates more and more captive populations dependent on humans and require so much money to look after. The ideal solution would be to stop and deter poachers. Then these lovely animals could live in the wild, where they're supposed to be.


----------



## mcb100

Is that really a good idea to have your silk robe or throwover dragging on the ground outside like that? It's going to get dirty, and sometimes (depending on the item) you can't always just throw silk into the washing machine on the delicate cycle....but I guess they probably have people who do their constant dry cleaning for them.


----------



## sabrunka

Deidre said:


> They're actually against breeding. The adult cats are on birth control.
> 
> Here's a bit about the foundation:
> http://theodysseyonline.com/iowa/black-jaguar-white-tiger-foundation/105318



Lol, I don't know what the people who own that place are on, but they seem crazy and defensive, and over what? I don't know.  A few weeks ago I commented on one of their instagram videos, asking why the jaguars whiskers were short and appeared to look cut (I was nice, friendly, even threw in an "aww this is so cute!") and I got a response saying "get off our page with your negativity and stop trying to spread rumors that we would do such a thing"... Umm, what? Lol, I simply asked a question, never said YOU cut them, just asked why they were so short and why they would respond so defensively and rudely to me.  I never got a response back after that, eff 'em.


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> They cant be released into captivity but their genes can....
> Embryo transfer, insemination, etc.



Agree.


----------



## blackkitty4378

sabrunka said:


> Lol, I don't know what the people who own that place are on, *but they seem crazy and defensive, and over what? I don't know.*  A few weeks ago I commented on one of their instagram videos, asking why the jaguars whiskers were short and appeared to look cut (I was nice, friendly, even threw in an "aww this is so cute!") and I got a response saying "get off our page with your negativity and stop trying to spread rumors that we would do such a thing"... Umm, what? Lol, I simply asked a question, never said YOU cut them, just asked why they were so short and why they would respond so defensively and rudely to me.  I never got a response back after that, eff 'em.



Perhaps over the fact that they're not a true sanctuary and they're continuing to abuse these animals by having them handled when they shouldn't be?


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Celebrating Kylie's 18th birthday at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles. (August 9)


----------



## Sassys

lanasyogamama said:


> I think you know the answer.


 
Boggles my mind how no one ever calls out this family on their lies. How hard is it to say to her in an interview, we see you going to the gym every day, yet you always hide your body. Why is that?


----------



## NYCBelle

Boney legs big a$$ so believable


----------



## terebina786

I like her dress.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her legs look good but on the whole she looks so sticky!


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Her legs look good but on the whole she looks so sticky!


They must go through litres of body makeup a week and body shimmer.


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> Boggles my mind how no one ever calls out this family on their lies. How hard is it to say to her in an interview, we see you going to the gym every day, yet you always hide your body. Why is that?




Why bother calling them out- the sheeple who follow this wretched family and others like them don't value authenticity.


----------



## shoegal

Sheeple[emoji23]


----------



## AshTx.1

I'm in the minority but I think that dress looks great on Khloe and she is looking thinner to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/news/684607/...at-drew-league-basketball-game-see-the-photos

*Khloé Kardashian Supports James Harden at Drew League Basketball Game*

After a family reunion, Khloé Kardashian headed to the basketball court to support another special someone!

The 31-year-old Keeping Up With the Kardashian star watched Houston Rockets player James Harden, aka The Beard, play in the Drew League playoffs game at King Drew Magnet High School in the Compton area of Los Angeles on Saturday.

Khloé sported a cleavage-baring back top and matching pants, paired with a bright coral floral jacket and sunglasses as she sat courtside. Harden scored 25 points to help LAUNFD beat the Citi Team Blazers 83-72.

The two sparked romance rumors over the Fourth of July holiday when they were spotted together in Las Vegas, two weeks after the reality star finalized her divorce from basketball player Lamar Odom, 35.

Khloé and Harden, 25, have been photographed together several times over the past month and have not commented about the status of their relationship. A source had told E! News in July that Khloé and the NBA star are "hanging out and having fun and seeing where it goes."

The basketball game took place a day after Khloé joined her family for dinner to celebrate sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday.

They were joined by sisters Kim Kardashian, 34, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, 19 and mom Kris Jenner, 59, and ex Caitlyn Jenner, 65, who posed for a selfie together. The celebration marked the first time the former couple has been photographed together in more than a year and months following Caitlyn's transition to become a woman.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/684607/...at-drew-league-basketball-game-see-the-photos
> 
> *Khloé Kardashian Supports James Harden at Drew League Basketball Game*
> 
> After a family reunion, Khloé Kardashian headed to the basketball court to support another special someone!
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With the Kardashian star watched Houston Rockets player James Harden, aka The Beard, play in the Drew League playoffs game at King Drew Magnet High School in the Compton area of Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> Khloé sported a cleavage-baring back top and matching pants, paired with a bright coral floral jacket and sunglasses as she sat courtside. Harden scored 25 points to help LAUNFD beat the Citi Team Blazers 83-72.
> 
> The two sparked romance rumors over the Fourth of July holiday when they were spotted together in Las Vegas, two weeks after the reality star finalized her divorce from basketball player Lamar Odom, 35.
> 
> Khloé and Harden, 25, have been photographed together several times over the past month and have not commented about the status of their relationship. A source had told E! News in July that Khloé and the NBA star are "hanging out and having fun and seeing where it goes."
> 
> The basketball game took place a day after Khloé joined her family for dinner to celebrate sister Kylie Jenner's 18th birthday.
> 
> They were joined by sisters Kim Kardashian, 34, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, 19 and mom Kris Jenner, 59, and ex Caitlyn Jenner, 65, who posed for a selfie together. The celebration marked the first time the former couple has been photographed together in more than a year and months following Caitlyn's transition to become a woman.



Huh why is her a$$ so large on that chair ?  She could almost use two seats.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Celebrating Kylie's 18th birthday at The Nice Guy in Los Angeles. (August 9)


In the first pic, she actually looks good in that dress.


----------



## Sassys

I haven't been to a basketball game in a few years, but do they remove the roof now, to let the sun in? WTF is the sunglasses for?


----------



## labelwhore04

From one baller to the next..


----------



## TC1

Sassys said:


> I haven't been to a basketball game in a few years, but do they remove the roof now, to let the sun in? WTF is the sunglasses for?


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> I haven't been to a basketball game in a few years, but do they remove the roof now, to let the sun in? WTF is the sunglasses for?



she and jack nicholson....

i forgive him, because well...he's jack.


----------



## Sasha2012

Revenge bodies take work and effort, as Khloe Kardashian was no doubt discovering when she hit the gym quite possibly with a bit of a sore head on Monday.

The 31-year-old, who had partied the night away for her sister Kylie's 18th on Sunday night, was looking pretty fresh as she arrived for a work out.

The only sign she may have been up to the wee small hours were her dark sunglasses. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-night-away-Kylie-s-18th.html#ixzz3iRseMXqd


----------



## Freckles1

AshTx.1 said:


> I'm in the minority but I think that dress looks great on Khloe and she is looking thinner to me.




Me too


----------



## Irishgal

Must get tedious to dress for the gym only to sit inside and take selfies and phony squat pictures.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like her hair color.

That's my niceness for the day.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Coach Lover Too said:


> I like her hair color.
> 
> That's my niceness for the day.


And noone could ask for more


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Sassys said:


> Boggles my mind how no one ever calls out this family on their lies. How hard is it to say to her in an interview, we see you going to the gym every day, yet you always hide your body. Why is that?


Somehow, I don't see this passing PMK's list of approved questions.


----------



## kirsten

She looks so much better and thinner when you can see her overstuffed butt. I can see she did drop a couple pounds.


----------



## cheermom09

Prima Ballerina said:


> Somehow, I don't see this passing PMK's list of approved questions.




Ok, I thought I would eventually figure it out, but that hasn't happened yet... What does PMK stand for?????


----------



## klatte

cheermom09 said:


> Ok, I thought I would eventually figure it out, but that hasn't happened yet... What does PMK stand for?????




Pimp Mama Kris


----------



## lizmil

irishgal said:


> must get tedious to dress for the gym only to sit inside and take selfies and phony squat pictures.



+1


----------



## Ms.parker123

She is looking much better these days. I have to give her some credit. She definitely has lost a couple lb.


----------



## cheermom09

klatte said:


> Pimp Mama Kris




OMG hahahahaha! Thank you!!


----------



## Swanky

Nike is no longer sponsoring Harden.


----------



## michie

Ms.parker123 said:


> She is looking much better these days. I have to give her some credit. She definitely has lost a couple lb.



She's definitely lighter. But, she was never fat, so I don't understand why she looks like an obese person who's lost weight rather than a person who has worked out. Unphotoshopped pics still show a doughy body with NO muscle tone. Her body looks like she changed her diet, not worked out and especially not worked out with weights.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks good in this workout attire. she should ditch the big fake butt, and she'd look good.


----------



## Ladybug09

cheermom09 said:


> Ok, I thought I would eventually figure it out, but that hasn't happened yet... What does PMK stand for?????


dont you hate when you don't understand the joke!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sasha2012 said:


> Revenge bodies take work and effort, as Khloe Kardashian was no doubt discovering when she hit the gym quite possibly with a bit of a sore head on Monday.
> 
> The 31-year-old, who had partied the night away for her sister Kylie's 18th on Sunday night, was looking pretty fresh as she arrived for a work out.
> 
> The only sign she may have been up to the wee small hours were her dark sunglasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-night-away-Kylie-s-18th.html#ixzz3iRseMXqd



If she sucked some of that transferred fat out of her behind she would look even better.  Love how these chicks inflate themselves then complain about being fat and trying to lose weight...that's not coming off once the doctor puts it there


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Los Angeles. (August 11)


----------



## Encore Hermes

how bad can it be when they photoshop the shoes


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> how bad can it be when they photoshop the shoes



That is so bizarre.


----------



## blackkitty4378

I don't think that anyone has a problem with the fact that she's lost weight, they have a problem with the lies: the hilariously bad photoshop, the butt pads, possible liposuction (with scars to prove it) etc. It's the delusional aspect of her personality that bothers me, and it's insulting to people's intelligence. When you have her IG pics that are blatantly photoshopped and she calls everyone haters for calling a spade a spade&#8230; I just wish she would STFU.


----------



## VickyB

NYCBelle said:


> If she sucked some of that transferred fat out of her behind she would look even better.  Love how these chicks inflate themselves then complain about being fat and trying to lose weight...that's not coming off once the doctor puts it there



So did she transfer fat form other areas to her $ss or does she pad her $ss???


----------



## veyda

A$$ of LIES

Wish they would all just go away.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> So did she transfer fat form other areas to her $ss or does she pad her $ss???




Both apparently.


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> how bad can it be when they photoshop the shoes




Why didn't they make them cute while they were at it? Those are some seriously fugly shoes


----------



## Jikena

Dat a$$. I'm always impressed by how big and atrocious it is.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

blackkitty4378 said:


> I don't think that anyone has a problem with the fact that she's lost weight, they have a problem with the lies: the hilariously bad photoshop, the butt pads, possible liposuction (with scars to prove it) etc. It's the delusional aspect of her personality that bothers me, and it's insulting to people's intelligence. When you have her IG pics that are blatantly photoshopped and she calls everyone haters for calling a spade a spade I just wish she would STFU.


----------



## AshTx.1

Encore Hermes said:


> how bad can it be when they photoshop the shoes



Wait, what?  She's not resting one foot on top of the other foot? I'm honestly confused.


----------



## NYCBelle

VickyB said:


> So did she transfer fat form other areas to her $ss or does she pad her $ss???



def fat transfer. That's what Kim did


----------



## Freckles1

Oh good lord....


----------



## cheermom09

Ladybug09 said:


> dont you hate when you don't understand the joke!




Yes!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> Dat a$$. I'm always impressed by how big and atrocious it is.


There's plenty of women who have behinds that look like her's, it's just that it's not sitting on stick figure legs. Is it atrocious on a woman who had it naturally or is that reserved for Khloe only?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> There's plenty of women who have behinds that look like her's, it's just that it's not sitting on stick figure legs. Is it atrocious on a woman who had it naturally or is that reserved for Khloe only?



It's atrocious when it's fake, regardless of who it's on!


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Both apparently.



Thanks!


----------



## VickyB

NYCBelle said:


> def fat transfer. That's what Kim did



Thanks! Wonder how the doctor is able to make sure the transferred fat stays where it's supposed to?


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> It's atrocious when it's fake, regardless of who it's on!


I see.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those chicken legs and the fact that she really wants the world to believe her a$$ is God given is the tragedy. Not to mention the shape, from the side it looks round but from the back it often looks square/diaper-ish. I've seen plenty of natural behinds (including my own) and none of them look like that from the back. 

She's gonna look like Kim soon enough


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You mean to tell me the "weight" loss story didn't have any legs.

Ambushed by Lame at the gym.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/12/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-ambushed-soul-cycle/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I was just coming to see what happened with those two at her cycle class this am lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

so you got Lamar, Khole and oh, TMZ in the bushes....  at 6am?????


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I think it was another cyclist that recorded the footage. The video was very grainy, at least on TMZ. I didn't click the link above.


----------



## LVjudy

i dunno... something about this seems off... wouldnt be surprised if it ends up on the show.  new storyline: the new fit/healthy khloe helps to get lammy in shape.  socks sees the great work & joins in... khloe's fat kamp


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> so you got Lamar, Khole and oh, TMZ in the bushes....  at 6am?????


 
And no video :okay:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol uh oh! Yall be on it [emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I think it was another cyclist that recorded the footage. The video was very grainy, at least on TMZ. I didn't click the link above.


 
There is no video on TMZ, just a picture.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> There is no video on TMZ, just a picture.




When I glanced at the TV I could've sworn I saw a video. Maybe not


----------



## Swanky

*Khloe Kardashian Ambushed by Lamar at SoulCycle*

 *         8/12/2015 12:23 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




http://www.tmz.com/person/khloe-kardashian/
*Khloe Kardashian* was blindsided at 6:45 AM Wednesday by soon-to-be ex-husband* Lamar Odom*, who launched a verbal attack.
 Khloe was on her way into SoulCycle in Beverly Hills when Lamar came  out of nowhere, screaming at her. An eyewitness tells us Lamar was  demanding that she talk to him. She kept walking as he was screaming. At  that point Lamar touched Khloe's arm and she screamed at him, "Get off  of me, get off of me. Stop. Stop."
 Another eyewitness asked Khloe if she wanted them to call the cops,  and Lamar screamed, "You're not going to call the cops on Lamar Odom."    
 Khloe then screamed, "How did you know I was here?" He didn't give a clear answer.
 We're told Khloe was visibly freaked out and bolted to her car and drove away.
 TMZ broke the story, Khloe and Lamar *signed divorce docs last month*, after the divorce lay dormant for more than a year.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3idXyRoA7
​


----------



## Sassys

Let the storyline begin

Khloe: Lamar is stalking me and I don't know what to do
Kris: We are getting you a restraining order
Khloe: No, I love him and I don't want to hurt him
Kris: Khloe, this is serious, he smokes crack and is unstable
Kim: See, this is why I have bodyguards
Kris: I think we need to get you and Kourtney restraining orders for Lamar and Scott


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I think it was another cyclist that recorded the footage. The video was very grainy, at least on TMZ. I didn't click the link above.


 
So they took one pic and didn't take a video OR a pic of him grabbing her arm.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> So they took one pic and didn't take a video OR a pic of him grabbing her arm.




Girl idk I could be so wrong. I saw a few seconds and was walking out the door. That's why I came here lol to see what missed.


----------



## Star1231

Poor Khloe.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Girl idk I could be so wrong. I saw a few seconds and was walking out the door. That's why I came here.


 
No, I'm saying their story sounds fake as usual. They year is 2015, people video tape everything. I find it hard to believe someone just took a pic of two "celebrities" fighting/arguing and didn't take video.

Also, why is her hair dark? She's a blonde now.


----------



## berrydiva

Star1231 said:


> Poor Khloe.



Poor Khloe? For what exactly?


----------



## Encore Hermes

And just how did he know that she was going to be at SoulCycle? At 6:45. AM on a Wednesday.

 Agree 15min before class there would be others there, should be a video.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> No, I'm saying their story sounds fake as usual. They year is 2015, people video tape everything. I find it hard to believe someone just took a pic of two "celebrities" fighting/arguing and didn't take video.




Well Bravo to Kris. Now everyone has a storyline! I swear she earns every last chip she makes [emoji23]


----------



## Encore Hermes

Tmz first comment I read 

&#8722;

bob
a few seconds ago
How many takes of this scene did they do before calling it a wrap?
0  Reply


----------



## kirsten

It probably all happened really fast. I never think to take video, always just take pictures.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wait so SPLASH news is credited with the pic?





Daily mail


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> It probably all happened really fast. I never think to take video, always just take pictures.



The paps are usually running video and taking pics


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> The paps are usually running video and taking pics




Maybe a person who isn't a pap took the photo and sent it in. That happens too.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

kirsten said:


> Maybe a person who isn't a pap took the photo and sent it in. That happens too.




I think they are saying since it was the paps that did take the pic is where the problem lies. 


What would prevent them from taking a vid of the scene even if it is fake.


----------



## berrydiva

kirsten said:


> Maybe a person who isn't a pap took the photo and sent it in. That happens too.



Given that SPLASH news got credit for the photo makes it suspect at that being the case.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> No, I'm saying their story sounds fake as usual. They year is 2015, people video tape everything. I find it hard to believe someone just took a pic of two "celebrities" fighting/arguing and didn't take video.
> 
> Also, why is her hair dark? She's a blonde now.



her hair looks wet.  the top of my hair is blonde, when it's wet its dark


----------



## Sassys

Guess Lamar doesn't like this (he knew French was being paid to pretend so it didn't matter)


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think James is in it to win it, just to hit it


----------



## kirsten

berrydiva said:


> Given that SPLASH news got credit for the photo makes it suspect at that being the case.




Someone could have sent or sold the photo to Splash so that is why Splash got the credit. They released the photo first, TMZ used it for their site then and has to credit them. 

I sent a photo in of a celeb at Disneyland once and did not care to be credited. The person probably did not want credit because they might be in the class with Khloe.


----------



## Longchamp

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nike is no longer sponsoring Harden.



Yes this is technically true. Nike didn't want to match or beat his Adidas offer of 200 million which isn't too shabby. 
 Please tell me he's not dating a Kardashian. 
Dear gawd he's the MVP runner up, he can do better than that.  Not a fan of all the facial hair. Could attract a lot of pests and odors....fishy odors.


----------



## Jikena

Isn't it written on the wall behind them "fall collection 2015" ?


----------



## labelwhore04

kirsten said:


> Someone could have sent or sold the photo to Splash so that is why Splash got the credit. They released the photo first, TMZ used it for their site then and has to credit them.
> 
> I sent a photo in of a celeb at Disneyland once and did not care to be credited. The person probably did not want credit because they might be in the class with Khloe.



I'm sure PMK personally drove both Lamar the and paps to Khloe.  This  stunt has Kris J written all over it. How in the hell would Lamar know where Khloe is so early in the morning? and someone just "happens" to be there to snap a pic? Yeah right.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Well Bravo to Kris. Now everyone has a storyline! I swear she earns every last chip she makes [emoji23]



This cracked me up!


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> And just how did he know that she was going to be at SoulCycle? At 6:45. AM on a Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 15min before class there would be others there, should be a video.




well, especially as we all know khloe is an extremely private person (as the rest of the KKs are!) and never takes selfies or does a pap walk to and from the gym entrance
lamlam must have some special spy powers to be able to just guess where she was as nobody else knows!
kloe is running out of story lines: phrench pastry is gone, the beard is a player and the young ones are coming on hard and strong; she needs a story line: stalked by ex, why lamlam won't let go of khloe


----------



## *spoiled*

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think James is in it to win it, just to hit it



Definitely.


----------



## guccimamma

that looks like a 1979 grainy photo of big-foot.

(no saskwatch jokes were intended)


----------



## michie

The divorce is final after how long now? He had forever to run after her and he didn't. And she was just saying how great their marriage was, so why is she not wanting to be bothered with him???


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> The divorce is final after how long now? He had forever to run after her and he didn't. And she was just saying how great their marriage was, so why is she not wanting to be bothered with him???



Appears $James signed on for the current season. 


We need a name 

KhLoe  James


----------



## kirsten

michie said:


> The divorce is final after how long now? He had forever to run after her and he didn't. And she was just saying how great their marriage was, so why is she not wanting to be bothered with him???




Well he might be pissed about something now that the divorce is going and maybe she is wanting $$$ from him, or he just expected her to wait on him forever or just be separated.


----------



## YSoLovely

Longchamp said:


> Yes this is technically true. Nike didn't want to match or beat his Adidas offer of 200 million which isn't too shabby.
> Please tell me he's not dating a Kardashian.
> *Dear gawd he's the MVP runner up, he can do better than that.  Not a fan of all the facial hair. Could attract a lot of pests and odors....fishy odors.*



James is a heaux. He's been running through strippers and IG models like it's nothing. The Kardashian/Jenner combined body count can't measure up to his.
Khloé's next in line. He ain't looking to wife nobody, he's looking for big booties and sex. That's it. Maybe a lil fame, but she ain't gon be Mrs. Harden any time soon.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lamar claims he was set up!




> *Lamar Odom*
> 
> *Khloe Knows I Did Not Attack Her!!*
> 
> *But She's Hanging Me Out to Dry*
> 
> *         8/13/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> *Lamar Odom* says he absolutely did NOT ambush *Khloe Kardashian*  -- and he's heartbroken because he says Khloe knows what really  happened, but ... for some reason ... won't go public to clear his  name.  Lamar wanted to vent to TMZ about the story we broke -- that,  according to witnesses, he shocked Khloe outside a SoulCycle ... jumping  out of a car and demanding to talk to her. Khloe eventually ran away  after a witness threatened to call cops.
> But an enraged Lamar went off ... denying he stalked her, touched her or *ambushed her*  -- and in a powerful rant says the meeting was actually prearranged  with Khloe. He's hurt that she's not standing up for him. Even further,  he threatens to spill secrets -- whose, he doesn't say -- if something  like this happens again.
> In the video, Odom goes between anger and sadness -- especially when  opening up about how his life has spiraled out of control. He also rips  TMZ for what he calls racist reporting about celebrity beefs.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3igvGbmyG
> ​



Who didn't see that coming?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> And just how did he know that she was going to be at SoulCycle? At 6:45. AM on a Wednesday.
> 
> Agree 15min before class there would be others there, should be a video.







just like he said:





> Hinting at how he knew where  31-year-old Khloe was at the time, he continued: I live in Las Vegas,  so was there an address or the place given, or I just guessed right?
> Did I just guess right, where this girl may be? You know I know Khloe. How would you think I ended up there?
> *When the reporter answered: I would think there was communication between you two, Lamar replied: Okay then.*


http://news.yahoo.com/lamar-odom-hits-back-at-claims-he-ambushed-khloe-105706989.html

DUH!!!  of course they have been talking!  and the best part he said:




> He added that its hard to  keep his composure and that hes sorry to those that he knows and that  support him, but the dog has to fight back. Thats it.
> 
> *If it happens again, I will air everything out.*


*




*i am so ready for him and rob to drop some bombs!!!!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> just like he said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/lamar-odom-hits-back-at-claims-he-ambushed-khloe-105706989.html
> 
> DUH!!!  of course they have been talking!  and the best part he said:
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i am so ready for him and rob to drop some bombs!!!!



Lamar is a punk and won't say anything. What kind of threat is "if it happens again he will spill info". If you have info just spill it; of course it won't happen again.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> James is a heaux. He's been running through strippers and IG models like it's nothing. The Kardashian/Jenner combined body count can't measure up to his.
> Khloé's next in line. He ain't looking to wife nobody, he's looking for big booties and sex. That's it. Maybe a lil fame, but she ain't gon be Mrs. Harden any time soon.



This. He's a thot and she's just a target for him.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Lamar is a punk and won't say anything. What kind of threat is "if it happens again he will spill info". If you have info just spill it; of course it won't happen again.





if it doesn't happen again there is no need for him to obviously.


----------



## Longchamp

YSoLovely said:


> James is a heaux. He's been running through strippers and IG models like it's nothing. The Kardashian/Jenner combined body count can't measure up to his.
> Khloé's next in line. He ain't looking to wife nobody, he's looking for big booties and sex. That's it. Maybe a lil fame, but she ain't gon be Mrs. Harden any time soon.




Was just reading what a naughty guy he is. Wouldn't let that beard come close to me.


----------



## ByeKitty

Longchamp said:


> Was just reading what a naughty guy he is. Wouldn't let that beard come close to me.



You could probably smell where it's been 

*heads to corner*


----------



## bag-princess

Longchamp said:


> Was just reading what a naughty guy he is. *Wouldn't let that beard come close to me*.





ByeKitty said:


> *You could probably smell where it's been *
> 
> *heads to corner*






ewwwwww!!! that is not a pretty picture first thing in the morning!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

ByeKitty said:


> You could probably smell where it's been
> 
> *heads to corner*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When I read that James was 25, I get it now.


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> Was just reading what a naughty guy he is. Wouldn't let that beard come close to me.



Forget his beard. He needs to be deloused.


----------



## Encore Hermes

"I am not, not, not the person that they're trying to make me out to be," Odom said in the video, his voice full of emotion. "I live in Las Vegas. So was there an address or a place given, or I just guessed right? *Did I just guess right where this girl may be? I know Khloe, so how would you think I ended up there?" he asked the cameraman who was filming his outburst.

"I would think there was some communication between you two," the cameraman offered.

"Okay then," he replied*. "It's hard for me to keep my composure," he continued. "To everyone who knows and supports me I'm sorry but the dog has to fight back. [They say] I'm a womanizer, a drug addict. It's awful," he continued. "If it happens again I will air everything out. Nobody got followed, nobody got hassled, nobody got harassed, nobody got grabbed on, none of that," he insisted before explaining that his estranged wife's lack of comment is the thing he's finding hardest to handle.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ian-nobody-got-followed-2015138#ixzz3ihnLldHb 

_I believe Lamar, that he was set up but I don't think he will ever spill secrets because right here he was too afraid to just come out and say that Khole told him where she was going to be. He had the cameraman fill in the blanks. Lamar wasn't an innocent in the relationship but imo the family still has his balls in a vise. Probably staged it to play James protective side _


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> _I believe Lamar, that he was set up but I don't think he will ever spill secrets because right here he was too afraid to just come out and say that Khole told him where she was going to be. He had the cameraman fill in the blanks. Lamar wasn't an innocent in the relationship but imo the family still has his balls in a vise. Probably staged it to play James protective side _


Whatever agreements he may have signed may potentially prohibit him from just spilling....I'm sure he will probably suffer some sort of financial liability if he really does spill.


----------



## michie

He's really Odumb. Khloe set him up? OK. "Why are you acting like you don't know how these ppl operate???" is my question.


----------



## berrydiva

Wait?! He said he lives in Vegas. Hasn't she been doing tons of Vegas appearances the past year?


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> Whatever agreements he may have signed may potentially prohibit him from just spilling....I'm sure he will probably suffer some sort of financial liability if he really does spill.






And he probably he signed anything their attorney put in front of him without having his attorney read it because he trusted and didn't  anticipate his life (with her) going upside down. They were his family. 

Maybe, I don't know if it  legal, but maybe he signed something for future contact disclosure. Why he dodged around and didn't just come out and say that he talked to her she gave him the address. I don't know if that is legally possible, future contact non disclosure.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

michie said:


> He's really Odumb. Khloe set him up? OK. "Why are you acting like you don't know how these ppl operate???" is my question.



Right. I never believed him to be a victim but if the Kardashians really are solely responsible for making him look like a womanizing drug addict, why in the hell are you still f*cking with them? He said he probably couldn't get hired at Home Depot because of the way the Kardashians have people looking at him, and yet he's still falling for the okie doke. What's really going on?


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> Lamar is a punk and won't say anything. What kind of threat is "if it happens again he will spill info". If you have info just spill it; of course it won't happen again.





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. I never believed him to be a victim but if the Kardashians really are solely responsible for making him look like a womanizing drug addict, why in the hell are you still f*cking with them? He said he probably couldn't get hired at Home Depot because of the way the Kardashians have people looking at him, and yet he's still falling for the okie doke. What's really going on?



This and This..

Anyone having their name dragged in the mud of lies will stand up and say the truth. So he can't just pop out the victim card now after two years of being dragged.

And its the stupidest thing when someone makes a threat of revealing " information" or secrets. Go ahead and let it go and stop wasting time. I disregard someone the moment they say crap like that.

He won't reveal anything cause he was in on the foolishness too.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> This and This..
> 
> Anyone having their name dragged in the mud of lies will stand up and say the truth. So he can't just pop out the victim card now after two years of being dragged.
> 
> *And its the stupidest thing when someone makes a threat of revealing " information" or secrets. Go ahead and let it go and stop wasting time. I disregard someone the moment they say crap like that.*
> 
> He won't reveal anything cause he was in on the foolishness too.


 
Exactly! Clearly you have no intention of revealing anything if you tell someone, "do it again and I will reveal". Of course the person is not going to do it again, by you saying that. I can't stand it wean people make threats that they have no intention of filling.


----------



## Lola69

.


----------



## Sassys

She has come a LONG way. Damn she looks just like Alex.


----------



## Jikena

Sassys said:


> She has come a LONG way. Damn she looks just like Alex.



Her nose is so ugly... And even now, after tweaking it, it still looks awful. Just my opinion. I guess some people might like that kind of nose.


----------



## Star1231

Not sure who's telling the truth but LO has mental issues. He also lost his best friend recently. Not nice of them to play games when they already know he's going through a lot.


----------



## shoegal

Sassys said:


> Lamar is a punk and won't say anything. What kind of threat is "if it happens again he will spill info". If you have info just spill it; of course it won't happen again.




Is don't think so - I think he's a man who knows what legal docs he signed or at the very least doesn't want to hurt Khloe. I actually think it's mature of him. Just because you have information to share doesn't mean you should but he's giving them a chance to do the right thing and that's admirable. Especially for a supposed crack head.


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> "I am not, not, not the person that they're trying to make me out to be," Odom said in the video, his voice full of emotion. "I live in Las Vegas. So was there an address or a place given, or I just guessed right? *Did I just guess right where this girl may be? I know Khloe, so how would you think I ended up there?" he asked the cameraman who was filming his outburst.
> 
> "I would think there was some communication between you two," the cameraman offered.
> 
> "Okay then," he replied*. "It's hard for me to keep my composure," he continued. "To everyone who knows and supports me I'm sorry but the dog has to fight back. [They say] I'm a womanizer, a drug addict. It's awful," he continued. "If it happens again I will air everything out. Nobody got followed, nobody got hassled, nobody got harassed, nobody got grabbed on, none of that," he insisted before explaining that his estranged wife's lack of comment is the thing he's finding hardest to handle.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ian-nobody-got-followed-2015138#ixzz3ihnLldHb
> 
> _I believe Lamar, that he was set up but I don't think he will ever spill secrets because right here he was too afraid to just come out and say that Khole told him where she was going to be. He had the cameraman fill in the blanks. Lamar wasn't an innocent in the relationship but imo the family still has his balls in a vise. Probably staged it to play James protective side _



He needs to just hurry up and divorce this girl and leave these people alone. They are extremely toxic. Let me tell you when Kanye and Kim divorce, they're going to have hell to pay.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm trying to feel for Lammy, but I just want him to give her that signature and chuck deuces to this whole crazy family..


----------



## shoegal

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm trying to feel for Lammy, but I just want him to give her that signature and chuck deuces to this whole crazy family..




I think that's just it. It didn't seem like he wanted pity. He knew he danced with the devil. It seems like he's saying ok don't f with me and play games, I'm done.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Nothing either of them can do but wait for the judge to sign off if he/she hasn't already.  They both filed the final papers in July.

Oh, and Khole is in Houston with James today


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

shoegal said:


> I think that's just it. It didn't seem like he wanted pity. He knew he danced with the devil. It seems like he's saying ok don't f with me and play games, I'm done.




This is me. I always tell people I come with a warning. I give everyone the "ok don't f with me" before going awf. Sadly, some people do think "oh they won't do anything because if she wanted to she would." Some fool always give me my ammo lol. People never disappoint.


----------



## shoegal

Interesting that she took a private plane to avoid pap questions instead of the commercial flight originally planned.


----------



## Sassys

shoegal said:


> Interesting that she took a private plane to avoid pap questions instead of the commercial flight originally planned.



How do you know she had a commercial flight planned?


----------



## shoegal

Read on x17 - not sure how accurate they are but I'm always cautious now after the Enquirer broke the John Edwards story.


----------



## White Orchid

Sassys said:


> She has come a LONG way. Damn she looks just like Alex.


 
More pix of her nose...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kourtney's stomach then looks like Kims butt now!


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> More pix of her nose...



And more...


----------



## blackkitty4378

Sassys said:


> She has come a LONG way. Damn she looks just like Alex.



Her eyebrows are way too warm-toned  and her nose wtf? Does she not have a septum?


----------



## dr.pepper

All she does is follow men around. You couldn't pay me to do that.


----------



## poopsie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kourtney's stomach then looks like Kims butt now!





G M T A


----------



## chowlover2

I did 't realize how much work she has had done, she used to look like Miss Piggy.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah I think she has had some refining done on the nose... It's still super wide though. But I don't think people would recognize her with a narrower nose, and I wonder if that would be physically possible without her nose collapsing? I know she can't help it and she works pretty well with what she has, but she's just really no looker IMO.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

My gawd she's a spitting image of the hair stylist guy in those pics! No denying who her daddy is.


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> My gawd she's a spitting image of the hair stylist guy in those pics! No denying who her daddy is.



+1! These pics are amazing.


----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom Khloe Knows I Did Not Attack Her!! But She's Hanging Me Out to Dry*

 *         8/13/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
              I'M NO STALKER TMZSports.com






*Lamar Odom* says he absolutely did NOT ambush *Khloe Kardashian*  -- and he's heartbroken because he says Khloe knows what really  happened, but ... for some reason ... won't go public to clear his  name. 
 Lamar wanted to vent to TMZ about the story we broke -- that,  according to witnesses, he shocked Khloe outside a SoulCycle ... jumping  out of a car and demanding to talk to her. Khloe eventually ran away  after a witness threatened to call cops.  
 But an enraged Lamar went off ... denying he stalked her, touched her or *ambushed her*  -- and in a powerful rant says the meeting was actually prearranged  with Khloe. He's hurt that she's not standing up for him. Even further,  he threatens to spill secrets -- whose, he doesn't say -- if something  like this happens again. 
 In the video, Odom goes between anger and sadness -- especially when  opening up about how his life has spiraled out of control. He also rips  TMZ for what he calls racist reporting about celebrity beefs. 
 MY LIFE IS OVER TMZSports.com




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3inShtu7l
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I did 't realize how much work she has had done, she used to look like *Miss Piggy*.



OMG!


----------



## janie2002

Jayne1 said:


> And more...




I think she is pretty now except for those weird lips but fawk she was ugly.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's certainly done a lot with what God gave her.


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> that looks like a 1979 grainy photo of big-foot.
> 
> (no saskwatch jokes were intended)




I can't stop laughing [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> Kourtney's stomach then looks like Kims butt now!



Yes! And Kim's asset looks smaller than it does today.


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> My gawd she's a spitting image of the hair stylist guy in those pics! No denying who her daddy is.



Yes, again! Could be genetic trickery that Khloe looks so different but it really seems obvious that only kim and kourt share the same mom and dad.


----------



## labelwhore04

I forgot that Khloe used to look like that. She's sure come a long way.


----------



## zippie

She looks much better and so does Kourtney, both were ugly before PS.


----------



## Jikena

I still think Khloe is ugly. Just my opinion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't think she's ugly, she just looks stupid as hell most days with that pursed lip she insist on doing.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't think she's ugly, she just looks stupid as hell most days with that pursed lip she insist on doing.


 
Agree!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Kim looked better then and Khloe looks better now.


----------



## Irishgal

I think just anyone over the age of 13 who insists on making kissing faces and pushing out their lips when the cameras come out makes themselves look ugly.


----------



## Swanky

*Khloe Kardashian Don't Listen to Lamar ... He Really Did Ambush Me *
 
http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/14/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-ambush-soulcycle/ *        8/14/2015 8:07 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Khloe Kardashian* is calling BS on *Lamar Odom*, who insinuated she did him dirty by not shooting down the story that he ambushed her.
Sources close to Khloe tell TMZ, she has had NO contact with Lamar for weeks and in fact changed her number a few weeks back and never gave him the digits.
TMZ broke the story ... Kardashian sources and* eyewitnesses at SoulCycle* Wednesday claim Lamar surprised Khloe on her way in at 6:45 AM, began shouting at her and put his hands on her shoulder before she told him to get away. Khloe jumped in her car and beat it.




Lamar told TMZ he and Khloe had communicated before the meeting and said it was absolutely not an ambush. But our sources say in no way did she invite him there and she had no idea he would be there.  
We're told Khloe does not feel physically threatened, but says she's concerned for Lamar's well being.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ipUjlF9R


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I believe nothing this family says. They have proven they are capable of anything. And I can't believe Khloe can leave her house to exercise and not be papped, and certainly NOT at 6.45 am!


----------



## DC-Cutie

It would be my dream for Lamar to say 'eff any confidentiality agreement, I'm getting ready to tell the world MY story'


----------



## redney

DC-Cutie said:


> It would be my dream for Lamar to say 'eff any confidentiality agreement, I'm getting ready to tell the world MY story'



This!


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> I did 't realize how much work she has had done, she used to look like Miss Piggy.




i think you made to miss piggy's hit list! [emoji200]


----------



## Sassys

uh, if she doesn't talk to him, please explain this.

Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom caught flirting over the phone in teaser for KUWTK... and Kim is NOT happy

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lirting-phone-teaser-KUWTK-Kim-NOT-happy.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why doesn't she speak up for herself? Lamar gave his side and had no need for 'sources' to speak for him.


----------



## Jayne1

What happened to her ride or die stance? She could be nice to him, polite even.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> What happened to her ride or die stance? She could be nice to him, polite even.



She very well could be when she's not in front of the paps or E! cameras. Everything public is carefully orchestrated and spun for the cameras and to try to give her a story line.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> This!



Yes! (and Rob too!)


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yes! (and Rob too!)



Yes! And don't forget Kris Humphries.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Yes! And don't forget Kris Humphries.



Oh yeah! I almost did!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's had a difficult few days after being left shaken and upset after her confrontation with ex Lamar Odom. 

However, Khloé Kardashian was back to business on Friday - sharing a belfie with her instagram followers. 

The 30-year-old reality TV star posted a curvaceous snap of her backside as she waited in line with new beau James Harden at Chipotle restaurant in Houston, Texas, captioned: 'LA face with an Oakland booty'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eau-James-Harden-grab-bite.html#ixzz3iqvzU0U6


----------



## pittcat

Is her dress ripped in the last picture?


----------



## Jayne1

She wears the fake behind with this guy, even though she drops it on the bedroom floor?


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> She wears the fake behind with this guy, even though she drops it on the bedroom floor?




klassy


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> She wears the fake behind with this guy, even though she drops it on the bedroom floor?



Stop thinking men care.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm trying to understand her with this thot.


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> that looks like a 1979 grainy photo of big-foot.
> 
> (no saskwatch jokes were intended)



Now that's all I see!


----------



## pittcat

berrydiva said:


> Stop thinking men care.




Some men do care, just not the ones that want to be with her. I have to think they know exactly what they're getting into and to your point do not care.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oakland face with a store-bought booty

There Khloe. Fixed it for you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oakland face with a store-bought booty
> 
> There Khloe. Fixed it for you.



that's not even an Oakland face...


----------



## nori west

It looks like she's got a hemorrhoid pillow stuffed back there. It doesn't look natural, it's just absurd.


----------



## kirsten

Haha its LA face with an Oakland booty?


----------



## kirsten

pittcat said:


> Is her dress ripped in the last picture?




Yup, looks like the mesh ripped because they always squeeze themselves in clothing too small.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think it is business with benefits, being with her expands his social media exposure and gives her a storyline. 
Timed when he was negotiating his shoe contract.


----------



## Jikena

I don't understand why she'd post that picture. I mean, her a$$ already looks very bad, but on this picture, it looks even worse. Like she put a watermelon in her dress lol. Ridiculous.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Khloe at James Harden's basketball camp.
I believe the woman next to her is his mother.


----------



## berrydiva

pittcat said:


> Some men do care, just not the ones that want to be with her. I have to think they know exactly what they're getting into and to your point do not care.


so you think men care when a make woman took off a push up bra or a bra with those gel things to make their breast look bigger?!  They mostly don't because a naked woman > push up or padding. I feel like women overthink how base men can be...even when they say "I wouldn't like that" it's generally BS. Otherwise, porn, hookers, thots, strippers, sluts, and the lot wouldn't exist. They know most of that is fake, fantasy, enhanced, etc but those industries make the most of any other.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> And more...


Social etiquette dictates that I should thank you Jayne, but I'mma have to eschew it on this occasion.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Social etiquette dictates that I should thank you Jayne, but I'mma have to eschew it on this occasion.


----------



## White Orchid

Even with her legs crossed like that, she has absolutely no calf muscles to show.  What exactly does she do at all these supposed work out sessions????


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> so you think men care when a make woman took off a push up bra or a bra with those gel things to make their breast look bigger?!  They mostly don't because a naked woman > push up or padding. I feel like women overthink how base men can be...even when they say "I wouldn't like that" it's generally BS. Otherwise, porn, hookers, thots, strippers, sluts, and the lot wouldn't exist. They know most of that is fake, fantasy, enhanced, etc but those industries make the most of any other.


 
Sorry but this post didn't make any sense to me at all. Could you explain it again?


----------



## nori west

Encore Hermes said:


> I think it is business with benefits, being with her expands his social media exposure and gives her a storyline.
> Timed when he was negotiating his shoe contract.



That's exactly what I think it is, too. In many shots of these two together, he barely looks interested in her either.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

nori west said:


> That's exactly what I think it is, too. In many shots of these two together, he barely looks interested in her either.


Plus if I was his mother, I'd be having a very special and very serious conversation with my son about mixing up with Khloe. Every single man they've been with they've ruined.

If you don't talk to your kids about Kardashians, who will?


----------



## nori west

Thingofbeauty said:


> Plus if I was his mother, I'd be having a very special and very serious conversation with my son about mixing up with Khloe. Every single man they's been with they've ruined.
> 
> If you don't talk to your kids about Kardashians, who will?



Scarily true. I was going to post a laughing emoticon, and then realized it's actually not really that funny.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> Plus if I was his mother, I'd be having a very special and very serious conversation with my son about mixing up with Khloe. Every single man they've been with they've ruined.
> 
> *If you don't talk to your kids about Kardashians, who will?*


----------



## White Orchid

If all the rumours are true about who he's been with, I doubt very much that the instilling of morals, was high on his Mother's agenda.


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> I don't understand why she'd post that picture. I mean, her a$$ already looks very bad, but on this picture, it looks even worse. Like she put a watermelon in her dress lol. Ridiculous.



she is so stoopid that she obviously thinks everyone else is,too and will believe that is really her butt!!  stevie wonder could see that is not the case. 






White Orchid said:


> If all the rumours are true about who he's been with, *I doubt very much that the instilling of morals, was high on his Mother's agenda*.




oh hell no!!! why we got to always be the one to blame?!    as a mother of two boys myself and i have friends with sons i know that we discuss these things with them. they will do what they want when they are out there on their own.


----------



## nori west

bag-princess said:


> oh hell no!!! why we got to always be the one to blame?!    as a mother of two boys myself and i have friends with sons i know that we discuss these things with them. they will do what they want when they are out there on their own.



Makes me wonder if his mother/family counseled him about the "kardashian factor". I also believe that is possible.  It also makes me wonder if this "family" almost has a cult-like allure.


----------



## bag-princess

nori west said:


> Makes me wonder if his mother/family counseled him about the "kardashian factor".* I also believe that is possible.  It also makes me wonder if this "family" almost has a cult-like allure*.





i can see this!   and of course when they want to rub elbows with these famous people all is good. not all mothers are like that though. i would have a conniption of my son was seeing her!!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Sorry but this post didn't make any sense to me at all. Could you explain it again?



It's what happens when you type fast and the damn Droid does autocorrect....didn't make any sense to me either. Lol. Basically, I was asking why women think men care more about enhancements or padding or the illusion of bigger boobs/butts. It's evident by an entire industry that isn't the case. Men know butt pads, push up bras, etc exist but based on the abundance of strippers, thots, and the lot, it makes no difference.


----------



## krissa

Thingofbeauty said:


> Plus if I was his mother, I'd be having a very special and very serious conversation with my son about mixing up with Khloe. Every single man they've been with they've ruined.
> 
> If you don't talk to your kids about Kardashians, who will?



Seriously. I came here to figure this pair out? Isn't Lamar a cautionary tale. Idk why they even deal with this family. Did French benefit any? I don't listen to the radio so idk if he gets more spins


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Too funny I know the exact location of the Chipotle they were at lol. Needless to say I've visited that one way too much to know it just by those couple of pics lol


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Stop thinking men care.



Lol







White Orchid said:


> If all the rumours are true about who he's been with, I doubt very much that the instilling of morals, was high on his Mother's agenda.






I don't necessarily agree with this...




bag-princess said:


> oh hell no!!! why we got to always be the one to blame?!    as a mother of two boys myself and i have friends with sons i know that we discuss these things with them. they will do what they want when they are out there on their own.


This!


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> It's what happens when you type fast and the damn Droid does autocorrect....didn't make any sense to me either. Lol. Basically, I was asking why women think men care more about enhancements or padding or the illusion of bigger boobs/butts. It's evident by an entire industry that isn't the case. Men know butt pads, push up bras, etc exist but based on the abundance of strippers, thots, and the lot, it makes no difference.


Cheers!  And agreed.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Stop thinking men think.




Fixed it for ya doll.


----------



## Nathalya

Lololol


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


> It's what happens when you type fast and the damn Droid does autocorrect....didn't make any sense to me either. Lol. Basically, I was asking why women think men care more about enhancements or padding or the illusion of bigger boobs/butts. It's evident by an entire industry that isn't the case. Men know butt pads, push up bras, etc exist but based on the abundance of strippers, thots, and the lot, it makes no difference.


I understand your point now.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Fixed it for ya doll.



 much better


----------



## Sasha2012

She has dedicated herself to a rigorous gym routine, constantly staying on on top of that fitness grind.

But Khloe Kardashian paused her session for a sweet moment on Sunday, taking to Instagram to share a snap of her embracing younger half-sister, Kendall Jenner.

'My bug a boo @kendalljenner,' the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star captioned the precious picture.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jenner-sweaty-gym-session.html#ixzz3j1IOLuCF


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She has dedicated herself to a rigorous gym routine, constantly staying on on top of that fitness grind.
> 
> 
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian paused her session for a sweet moment on Sunday, taking to Instagram to share a snap of her embracing younger half-sister, Kendall Jenner.
> 
> 
> 
> 'My bug a boo @kendalljenner,' the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star captioned the precious picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jenner-sweaty-gym-session.html#ixzz3j1IOLuCF




LOL @ Kendall wearing sunglasses inside.


----------



## nori west

bag-princess said:


> i can see this!   and of course when they want to rub elbows with these famous people all is good. not all mothers are like that though. i would have a conniption of my son was seeing her!!



I imagine a meeting with PMK goes a little something like this... She would be all kinds of awesome, and you're all... Then you get down to the negotiations at which point you're pretty much 

As for Khloe at the gym... why is her hair always down? Why does she always have time to preen for photos/slack off while she is there? Why does she never have any leg/arm definition?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't necessarily agree with this...



Right. You can preach to your kids about doing right, try to instill good morals into them and all that and they'll still f*ck up and put themselves in dumb situations. The beauty of being an adult, you can make your own decisions and think for yourself.


----------



## arnott

pittcat said:


> Is her dress ripped in the last picture?



She busted through her dress!


----------



## lizmil

That hugging picture FINALLY explains the huge butt. Counterweight.


----------



## tweegy

nori west said:


> I imagine a meeting with PMK goes a little something like this... She would be all kinds of awesome, and you're all... Then you get down to the negotiations at which point you're pretty much
> 
> As for Khloe at the gym... why is her hair always down? Why does she always have time to preen for photos/slack off while she is there? Why does she never have any leg/arm definition?



Well, you know the ladies that strut to the gym in the latest gears that stand around the equipment gabbing, pump 2-3 reps fain exhaustion and call it a day then reward themselves with a smoothie ... I'm guessing Khlo-money is one of those gals..


----------



## Star1231

berrydiva said:


> Poor Khloe? For what exactly?



For several reasons that I don't wish to get into.


----------



## Lounorada

pittcat said:


> Is her dress ripped in the last picture?


 
Yep!


----------



## Sassys

Come on, Khloe a blind man can see you are wearing a girdle.

St. Barths 8/16/15


----------



## StopHammertime

tweegy said:


> Well, you know the ladies that strut to the gym in the latest gears that stand around the equipment gabbing, pump 2-3 reps fain exhaustion and call it a day then reward themselves with a smoothie ... I'm guessing Khlo-money is one of those gals..




LMFAO. You hit the nail on the head dear! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

As the most recent Kardashian vacation got into full swing, Kim and Khloe put their curves on display in slinky black maxi dresses.

The ladies stepped out for an evening stroll in St. Barts with sisters Kourtney and Kendall on Monday, soaking up the scenery of the Caribbean island while showcasing their stylish ensembles. 

Favouring clingy attire despite her very much expanding waistline, Kim, 34, showed off her bump in a chic plunging number which revealed her pregnant silhouette in all its glory.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ump-matching-black-dresses.html#ixzz3j7laoouq


----------



## michie

That gym body...


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Come on, Khloe a blind man can see you are wearing a girdle.
> 
> St. Barths 8/16/15



Bad photoshop between her left arm and 'waist'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

michie said:


> That gym body...



I swear I said the same thing. I these are the results of her being such a 'beast' in the gym


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LORD. These women all look so miserable!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Where are those health magazine pics to compare





And she is wearing shape wear under right?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Khloe looks like they just pulled her out the river


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Thingofbeauty said:


> Khloe looks like they just pulled her out the river



hahahahhahaa

It's pretty bad when I think these pics look good!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ya'll on vacation and still can't give the all black ensembles a rest? I know black is supposed to be slimming but it's really not doing you much of a favor, Khloe.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Don't worry, I'm back to my senses now! I'm pretty sure that one pic had a soft focus on it!


----------



## michie

Thingofbeauty said:


> Khloe looks like they just pulled her out the river



LIke a Loch Ness monster??? Lmao!


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> Khloe looks like they just pulled her out the river




I die!


----------



## Jayne1

_Still_ filming?


----------



## CobaltBlu

kims face in that picture, LOL.


----------



## Jikena

Kim looks like a monkey. 

You guys already said what I was thinking.

Why wear (tight) black when going at the beach ? Just wear something colourful and "loose".


----------



## tweegy

Thingofbeauty said:


> Khloe looks like they just pulled her out the river



Right! 

They just decided not to pass the photoshop over her


----------



## Irishgal

tweegy said:


> Right!
> 
> 
> 
> They just decided not to pass the photoshop over her




Yep. Note the loose skin/fat under her upper arm and down her side. 
Probably not something you want exposed Khloe.


----------



## lizmil

tweegy said:


> Well, you know the ladies that strut to the gym in the latest gears that stand around the equipment gabbing, pump 2-3 reps fain exhaustion and call it a day then reward themselves with a smoothie ... I'm guessing Khlo-money is one of those gals..




This all day!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Khloe looks stupid with those oversized aviators!  just dumb.


all that gym going she does and not a bit of muscle definition!  how sway????


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe has definitely lost weight but her body was obviously so shopped in the Complex and Women's Health photoshoots


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> Khloe has definitely lost weight but her body was obviously so shopped in the Complex and Women's Health photoshoots


Yup. She lost weight but with how flabby her skin is here I wonder if it's lipo. I've never done lipo but I've heard it takes a while for the skin to shrink in the areas worked on.


----------



## Sassys

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yup. She lost weight but with how flabby her skin is here I wonder if it's lipo. I've never done lipo but I've heard it takes a while for the skin to shrink in the areas worked on.


 
Truly boggles my mind, what she does with Gunnar all day. I am just at a lost, why he allows a client to do nothing at his studio.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


> Truly boggles my mind, what she does with Gunnar all day. I am just at a lost, why he allows a client to do nothing at his studio.


She's bad advertising, that's for sure.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

berrydiva said:


> Khloe has definitely lost weight but her body was obviously so shopped in the Complex and Women's Health photoshoots



+1000! That's never been more obvious than it is in these latest pics!


----------



## saira1214

There's some definition in her thigh. ***runs out of thread***


----------



## michie

saira1214 said:


> There's some definition in her thigh. ***runs out of thread***



There is! She's also taking a step, which is using her leg muscles. I do notice that her legs look bigger than the 2 pencils we usually see in her gym "runs".


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't get past the side boob.


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't get past the side boob.


----------



## Docjeun

Encore Hermes said:


> Where are those health magazine pics to compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she is wearing shape wear under right?


I can't decide who looks worse...


----------



## ByeKitty

TBH Khloe's body has "improved" lately... She lost weight but she also looks a little more in shape. Obviously not as much as she would like us to believe through the magazine covers... But she really doesn't look horrid. I also think she's one of those people that tend to look "soft" even after many workouts.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> TBH Khloe's body has "improved" lately... She lost weight but she also looks a little more in shape. Obviously not as much as she would like us to believe through the magazine covers... But she really doesn't look horrid. I also think she's one of those people that tend to look "soft" even after many workouts.



Ummm, I-I've never heard of people looking soft after many workouts...

Maybe after so many years of spraying hastily fabricated fragrances, thats the side effect?


----------



## ByeKitty

tweegy said:


> Ummm, I-I've never heard of people looking soft after many workouts...
> 
> Maybe after so many years of spraying hastily fabricated fragrances, thats the side effect?



It must be all the **Unbreakable** fumes!
Nah but seriously... She may be one of those people who are naturally bigger, and then do a lot of cardio to keep that under control. You don't really get "hard" from that..


----------



## Docjeun

Yes I've seen people that work out alot but have no definition to speak of, maybe that's what she meant.


----------



## tweegy

ByeKitty said:


> It must be all the **Unbreakable** fumes!
> Nah but seriously... She may be one of those people who are naturally bigger, and then do a lot of cardio to keep that under control. You don't really get "hard" from that..



Truth


----------



## CoachGirl12

Irishgal said:


> Yep. Note the loose skin/fat under her upper arm and down her side.
> Probably not something you want exposed Khloe.


haha, I was just thinking the same thing when I was looking at that pic!


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> It must be all the **Unbreakable** fumes!
> Nah but seriously... She may be one of those people who are naturally bigger, and then do a lot of cardio to keep that under control. You don't really get "hard" from that..


She does mostly cardio as evident with her body....if she did more weight training, her muscles would start sculpting. I don't understand why Gunnar hasn't shifted her routine yet to be more weight focused.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She has lost weight, I'll give her that. It's just that when you're giving interviews about how this is your revenge body, posing on the cover of Women's Health and going on and on about how much of a beast you are in the gym, you better look like it. For all the sh*t she talks people expect more than just a soft, cardio body with minimal muscle definition.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She has lost weight, I'll give her that. It's just that when you're giving interviews about how this is your revenge body, posing on the cover of Women's Health and going on and on about how much of a beast you are in the gym, you better look like it. For all the sh*t she talks people expect more than just a soft, cardio body with minimal muscle definition.



Exactly!


----------



## summer2815

I love black clothing, but that dress is not doing any favors for Khloe.  It is completely washing her out.


----------



## Sassys

To be a fly on the wall at Gunnar's studio to see what exactly Khloe does. I don't see it. Weight loss yes, definition nope.


----------



## michie

Oh. My. DAMN.


----------



## mcb100

I don't think the photoshoping is helping these celebrities. And I think Khloe has a great body. I'm never too harsh on celebrities. Yes anyone can look good with all the money in the world---but at the end of the day, they are real people. I try not to judge. Go ahead, have a brownie. Some of them (can't really speak for Khloe here, but the more active/busy celebrities), are trying to juggle acting in movies and TV shows, having children, and still maintaining a fit body. For me, they are people who have a lot of money and great style, but I just think of them almost like everyday people...What I mean is that, magazines should stop photoshoping and editing the beejeezus out of these celebrities. Then when they start walking around and they don't look the same as that magazine cover, is when people start to notice. I wish these magazine editors would just be real, hell, even let a little bit of cellulite show. Because this is when people get really specific about the celebrities bodies is when people start comparing how they really look to the photo shoot they just did. It's better to just be open and honest and show a few flaws even, than to make someone look like something that they're totally not.


----------



## michie

From what we have seen from celebs' own IG pages, the average woman is not the only one who's noticing they don't look the same. Seems like they're noticing too and photoshopping their own social media pics or having their teams do it.


----------



## Sassys

mcb100 said:


> I don't think the photoshoping is helping these celebrities. And I think Khloe has a great body. I'm never too harsh on celebrities. Yes anyone can look good with all the money in the world---but at the end of the day, they are real people. I try not to judge. Go ahead, have a brownie. Some of them (can't really speak for Khloe here, but the more active/busy celebrities), are trying to juggle acting in movies and TV shows, having children, and still maintaining a fit body. For me, they are people who have a lot of money and great style, but I just think of them almost like everyday people...What I mean is that, magazines should stop photoshoping and editing the beejeezus out of these celebrities. Then when they start walking around and they don't look the same as that magazine cover, is when people start to notice. I wish these magazine editors would just be real, hell, even let a little bit of cellulite show. Because this is when people get really specific about the celebrities bodies is when people start comparing how they really look to the photo shoot they just did. It's better to just be open and honest and show a few flaws even, than to make someone look like something that they're totally not.


 
IMO, we are hard on the Kardashians because they don't do anything all day. Khloe has no kids, does not work on movie sets, is not working on a new album or in practice for a sport. She does nothing all day, but sit around her big mansion, and post selfies. You know she has a maid and doesn't clean, has an assistant do her errands. There is no excuse for her not to be in the gym for hours every day and really work out.

I would KILL, to have a sh%t load of money in the bank, a maid to clean the house, nanny to take care of the kids (I don't have kids yet), an assistant to run my errands so that I can spend a few hours with one of the top trainers in LA and go to Soul Cycle. None of them have any excuse, but Khloe really has no excuse not to be in real tip stop  shape. She should have a 6 pack by now and I should be able to bounce a quarter on her thighs.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> To be a fly on the wall at Gunnar's studio to see what exactly Khloe does. I don't see it. Weight loss yes, definition nope.



This picture is new?  Are those giant love handles?!  :weird:


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> To be a fly on the wall at Gunnar's studio to see what exactly Khloe does. I don't see it. Weight loss yes, definition nope.


 

Oh Khloe...






Well, the pap who took these pics is not here for their sh*t & shenanigans. He/she is letting the pictures tell the truth and then some. 
And I am here for the truth to be told...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> To be a fly on the wall at Gunnar's studio to see what exactly Khloe does. I don't see it. Weight loss yes, definition nope.




Yikes.  Her body screams "I'm over 40 and have never exercised"


----------



## michie

Just like that she went back to looking like Rosie O'Donell...


----------



## jclaybo

They all look flabby because no one in the Kardashian family has any clue as to what working hard really means. I dont expect them to have hard bodies, 6-packs or definition. I have never ever ever seen one of them lift a pinky to move a tissue because that in itself would be too hard too do.


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> They all look flabby because no one in the Kardashian family has any clue as to what working hard really means. I dont expect them to have hard bodies, 6-packs or definition. I have never ever ever seen one of them lift a pinky to move a tissue because that in itself would be too hard too do.


 
I seriously want to know what they do all day? Especially when they are not filming.


----------



## jclaybo

Sassys said:


> I seriously want to know what they do all day? Especially when they are not filming.


According to them and those around them they all work really hard and are hands on with everything they sign off on.
-OMG I sound like one of those "insiders" 
I refuse to believe that they put more than 3 hours a day into focusing on what they attach their names too


----------



## Sassys

jclaybo said:


> According to them and those around them they all work really hard and are hands on with everything they sign off on.
> -OMG I sound like one of those "insiders"
> I refuse to believe that they put more than 3 hours a day into focusing on what they attach their names too


 
7:00am - wake up
7:30am - 8:00am- play with hair and make-up (take selfies)
8:00am - 9:00am - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
9:00am - 10:00am - go downstairs and have maid serve breakfast
10:00am - 11:00am - photoshop selfies, tweet and instagram
11:00am - 12:00pm - visit Gunar Peterson (call pap agency)
12:00pm - 2:30pm - visit the "dentist" + play with hair
2:45pm - 4:00pm - nap
4:00pm - 4:30pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
4:30pm - 6:30pm - hangout at Kourt's house + play with kids and hair
6:30pm - 7:00pm - ***** to Mom/Momager + read internet blogs
7:00pm - 9:00pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies) with Malika
9:00pm - 11:00pm - have dinner with black basketball player & play with hair and make-up (take selfies)


----------



## jclaybo

sassys said:


> 7:00am - wake up
> 7:30am - 8:00am- play with hair and make-up (take selfies)
> 8:00am - 9:00am - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 9:00am - 10:00am - go downstairs and have maid serve breakfast
> 10:00am - 11:00am - photoshop selfies, tweet and instagram
> 11:00am - 12:00pm - visit gunar peterson (call pap agency)
> 12:00pm - 2:30pm - visit the "dentist" + play with hair
> 2:45pm - 4:00pm - nap
> 4:00pm - 4:30pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 4:30pm - 6:30pm - hangout at kourt's house + play with kids and hair
> 6:30pm - 7:00pm - ***** to mom/momager + read internet blogs
> 7:00pm - 9:00pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies) with malika
> 9:00pm - 11:00pm - have dinner with black basketball player & play with hair and make-up (take selfies)


lmao 
love it!!!


----------



## poopsie

play with hair should be attached to every hour


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> play with hair should be attached to every hour


 
I cringed every time she touched her hair, when I watched I Am Cait on Sunday. The constant hair touching makes me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She has lost weight, I'll give her that. It's just that when you're giving interviews about how this is your revenge body, posing on the cover of Women's Health and going on and on about how much of a beast you are in the gym, you better look like it. For all the sh*t she talks people expect more than just a soft, cardio body with minimal muscle definition.


Maybe it's a slight revenge?


----------



## michie

Thingofbeauty said:


> Maybe it's a slight revenge?



A lil catch back?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

michie said:


> A lil catch back?


After that Rosie O'Donell comment I shouldn't even talk to you :lolots:


----------



## michie

Thingofbeauty said:


> After that Rosie O'Donell comment I shouldn't even talk to you :lolots:



 Y'all love blaming me!


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> 7:00am - wake up
> 7:30am - 8:00am- play with hair and make-up (take selfies)
> 8:00am - 9:00am - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 9:00am - 10:00am - go downstairs and have maid serve breakfast
> 10:00am - 11:00am - photoshop selfies, tweet and instagram
> 11:00am - 12:00pm - visit Gunar Peterson (call pap agency)
> 12:00pm - 2:30pm - visit the "dentist" + play with hair
> 2:45pm - 4:00pm - nap
> 4:00pm - 4:30pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 4:30pm - 6:30pm - hangout at Kourt's house + play with kids and hair
> 6:30pm - 7:00pm - ***** to Mom/Momager + read internet blogs
> 7:00pm - 9:00pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies) with Malika
> 9:00pm - 11:00pm - have dinner with black basketball player & play with hair and make-up (take selfies)



Excellent!


----------



## uhpharm01

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She has lost weight, I'll give her that. It's just that when you're giving interviews about how this is your revenge body, posing on the cover of Women's Health and going on and on about how much of a beast you are in the gym, you better look like it. For all the sh*t she talks people expect more than just a soft, cardio body with minimal muscle definition.



Yep!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> 7:00am - wake up
> 7:30am - 8:00am- play with hair and make-up (take selfies)
> 8:00am - 9:00am - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 9:00am - 10:00am - go downstairs and have maid serve breakfast
> 10:00am - 11:00am - photoshop selfies, tweet and instagram
> 11:00am - 12:00pm - visit Gunar Peterson (call pap agency)
> 12:00pm - 2:30pm - visit the "dentist" + play with hair
> 2:45pm - 4:00pm - nap
> 4:00pm - 4:30pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 4:30pm - 6:30pm - hangout at Kourt's house + play with kids and hair
> 6:30pm - 7:00pm - ***** to Mom/Momager + read internet blogs
> 7:00pm - 9:00pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies) with Malika
> 9:00pm - 11:00pm - have dinner with black basketball player & play with hair and make-up (take selfies)



Haha. Too funny.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> I cringed every time she touched her hair, when I watched I Am Cait on Sunday. The constant hair touching makes me CRAZY!!!!



ME TOO!!!!!!! What is it with these gals that they always have to be stroking and petting their hair????


----------



## VickyB

I am craving to see a pic of Khloe standing up in her one piece or bikini (actually - have we EVER seen her in a bikini??) so that we can check out her behind w/o but pads.


----------



## Ladybug09

VickyB said:


> ME TOO!!!!!!! What is it with these gals that they always have to be stroking and petting there hair????



Cause it's fake. The stroke it Like a pet dog.


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> I am craving to see a pic of Khloe standing up in her one piece or bikini (actually - have we EVER seen her in a bikini??) so that we can check out her behind w/o but pads.


----------



## berrydiva

Not a thing wrong with her butt in those pics. But if she wants to enhance it and feels good doing it then she should feel free but stop acting like people are stupid.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sassys said:


>


But&#8230;but&#8230;

That second pic&#8230;was before her "enhancement" and other pics around that time showed no bum!

What WITCHCRAFT is this!!!!!????


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Not a thing wrong with her butt in those pics. But if she wants to enhance it and feels good doing it then she should feel free but stop acting like people are stupid.



There ARE people who are that stupid.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> There ARE people who are that stupid.


You're absolutely right.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


>



Thanks!!! Wow, these are pretty old pics, no? Their faces and bodies are totally different now. Kourt looks the most "unchanged" - if we can actually use that word in Kardashianland. Geez, they look sleazy.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> There ARE people who are that stupid.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

So&#8230;anybody wants to explain Khloe's tassel?


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt has always had the best bod, but to be honest they all had cute figures until they messed with them, even Khloe. Her butt was perfectly fine! Khloe only looked "bigger" because she had to be compared to her 5'0 80lb sisters. She was never overweight by any means.


----------



## VickyB

Thingofbeauty said:


> So&#8230;anybody wants to explain Khloe's tassel?



Pull for service? You know, similarly to the cord pulls on the walls that Lady Granthem uses when she'd like a cup of tea.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

VickyB said:


> Pull for service? You know, similarly to the cord pulls on the walls that Lady Granthem uses when she'd like a cup of tea.


Uhmmm...


----------



## VickyB

Thingofbeauty said:


> Uhmmm...


----------



## cojordan

VickyB said:


> I am craving to see a pic of Khloe standing up in her one piece or bikini (actually - have we EVER seen her in a bikini??) so that we can check out her behind w/o but pads.



Not happening...........they are even swimming in clothes to get around it.










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fully-clothed-dip-intense-beach-workout.html


----------



## Jikena

cojordan said:


> Not happening...........they are even swimming in clothes to get around it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fully-clothed-dip-intense-beach-workout.html



LOL really ? Swimming in clothes ?


----------



## Sassys

Baby Abs?


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> 7:00am - wake up
> 7:30am - 8:00am- play with hair and make-up (take selfies)
> 8:00am - 9:00am - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 9:00am - 10:00am - go downstairs and have maid serve breakfast
> 10:00am - 11:00am - photoshop selfies, tweet and instagram
> 11:00am - 12:00pm - visit Gunar Peterson (call pap agency)
> 12:00pm - 2:30pm - visit the "dentist" + play with hair
> 2:45pm - 4:00pm - nap
> 4:00pm - 4:30pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies)
> 4:30pm - 6:30pm - hangout at Kourt's house + play with kids and hair
> 6:30pm - 7:00pm - ***** to Mom/Momager + read internet blogs
> 7:00pm - 9:00pm - put on spanx and play dress up (take more selfies) with Malika
> 9:00pm - 11:00pm - have dinner with black basketball player & play with hair and make-up (take selfies)



lmao sounds about right. You forgot the two mins to check in with nanny to make sure kids are alive


----------



## Sassys

NYCBelle said:


> lmao sounds about right. You forgot the two mins to check in with nanny to make sure kids are alive


 
This is Khloe's schedule. No nanny


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> This is Khloe's schedule. No nanny



the life


----------



## berrydiva

cojordan said:


> Not happening...........they are even swimming in clothes to get around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fully-clothed-dip-intense-beach-workout.html


They're obviously not swimming but working out. I can't tell if they're wearing neoprene or not but the wet clothes is creating resistance. I don't know how effective it is in burning calories.


----------



## absolutpink

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause it's fake. The stroke it Like a pet dog.



Ugh, I hate even admitting to this, but when I had extensions I used to play with them all the time too.


----------



## Sassys

VickyB said:


> ME TOO!!!!!!! What is it with these gals that they always have to be stroking and petting their hair????


 
I don't understand it. I can understand be nervous for the first time on TV, but she has been on TV since 2007. It really makes me crazy when I see videos of her from the paps and she is constantly touching her hair. I don't watch their show, and can only imagine how much she touches her hair. I swear you can play a drinking game with how many times Khloe plays with her hair. If I was her manager, I would demand she stop. It makes her look to infantile.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sassys said:


>


Man, in that last pic, Kim has a lot of wavy lines/photoshop going on between her legs.


absolutpink said:


> Ugh, I hate even admitting to this, but when I had extensions I used to play with them all the time too.


LOL. Most people do.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Cause it's fake. The stroke it Like a pet dog.




that is exactly why she always touching and pulling on it.   you can always tell when someone has new hair they are not used to.   it gives them away every single time!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think that is fullsuit neoprene, no zip, sleeves. Plus she doesn't need it for the temp. She could use a weighted vest for resistance. I have seen those at the beach. After comparing pics and her comment about photoshop & haters I would think she would be showing it off at the beach. Every chance she could 

Plus neoprene is cute now. 




Sirensong wetsuits


----------



## Thingofbeauty

My butt feels uncomfortable just watching that pic


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thingofbeauty said:


> My butt feels uncomfortable just watching that pic



 
Doll............not for me, never,  but perfect for Khole to show off #bodybygunnar #biggerbabyabsnow
#gymlife


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The hair touching doesn't bother me.  I can't be annoyed with the hair petting because I have a terrible habit of tapping my foot and fidgeting.


----------



## VickyB

Sassys said:


> I don't understand it. I can understand be nervous for the first time on TV, but she has been on TV since 2007. It really makes me crazy when I see videos of her from the paps and she is constantly touching her hair. I don't watch their show, and can only imagine how much she touches her hair. I swear you can play a drinking game with how many times Khloe plays with her hair. If I was her manager, I would demand she stop. It makes her look to infantile.



They all do it. If it was a drinking game, we'd be hammered before the first commercial break.


----------



## Sassys

I swear, Lamar is still getting a pay check.

Lamar Odom Speaks Out: Calls Khloé Kardashian "My Wife" And "Soulmate

During a lengthy, emotional and often-incoherent interview with In Touch magazine just one day after the SoulCycle incident, *Lamar Odom* insists he didn&#8217;t assault or "*ambush*" his ex *Khloé Kardashian* outside of the spin class and claims it was a big misunderstanding.
&#8220;We spoke [beforehand],&#8221; Lamar explains to In Touch magazine at Shutters on the Beach hotel bar in Santa Monica. 

Continuously referring to Khloé as his "wife," he adds, &#8220;A misunderstanding between me and my wife became public. It&#8217;s hurtful. That woman is my wife. Without the ring on my finger. [Even] with her picture being taken with another man, that woman is my wife.&#8221;

&#8220;She&#8217;s [my] soul mate," Lamar told the mag in his rambling interview. "I can&#8217;t control it. We&#8217;ll never part. I would never consider myself serious with another woman. To sum it up, if a man is attempting to court Khloé, he&#8217;s probably wasting his time.&#8221;
Lamar also said that seeing Khloé with other men &#8220;is weird. And the weirdest part about it is because I really know how she feels about me.&#8221;

In Touch caught up with the former NBA player again one day later, but the interview was cut short when Lamar had to go lie down in a car.

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...s-khloe-kardashian-my-wife-and-soulmate-67398


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm going to give him a pass for speaking to InTouch (instead of say People), I do believe there is some truth there.  Considering he hasn't spoken to a tabloid or done an interview since they split...  Brotha man is fed up with the K's and their BS


----------



## berrydiva

Wait. Are they still legally married?


----------



## redney

"had to go lie down in a car" WTF??


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going to give him a pass for speaking to InTouch (instead of say People), I do believe there is some truth there.  Considering he hasn't spoken to a tabloid or done an interview since they split...  Brotha man is fed up with the K's and their BS


 
I believe him. Wasn't there a clip posted here, where Khloe said to her mother she wishes she was still married to Lamar?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> I believe him. Wasn't there a clip posted here, where Khloe said to her mother she wishes she was still married to Lamar?


 
yes and Kim made some comment about letting lamar go, Khloe got pretty mad.  She still has feelings for him


----------



## lanasyogamama

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think that is fullsuit neoprene, no zip, sleeves. Plus she doesn't need it for the temp. She could use a weighted vest for resistance. I have seen those at the beach. After comparing pics and her comment about photoshop & haters I would think she would be showing it off at the beach. Every chance she could
> 
> Plus neoprene is cute now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sirensong wetsuits



If my butt looked like that, I'd never put it away.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lamar is....a mess. The little bit of sympathy I had for him is starting to disappear.


----------



## tweegy

Sassys said:


> I swear, Lamar is still getting a pay check.
> 
> Lamar Odom Speaks Out: Calls Khloé Kardashian "My Wife" And "Soulmate
> 
> During a lengthy, emotional and often-incoherent interview with In Touch magazine just one day after the SoulCycle incident, *Lamar Odom* insists he didnt assault or "*ambush*" his ex *Khloé Kardashian* outside of the spin class and claims it was a big misunderstanding.
> We spoke [beforehand], Lamar explains to In Touch magazine at Shutters on the Beach hotel bar in Santa Monica.
> 
> Continuously referring to Khloé as his "wife," he adds, A misunderstanding between me and my wife became public. Its hurtful. That woman is my wife. Without the ring on my finger. [Even] with her picture being taken with another man, that woman is my wife.
> 
> Shes [my] soul mate," Lamar told the mag in his rambling interview. "I cant control it. Well never part. I would never consider myself serious with another woman. To sum it up, if a man is attempting to court Khloé, hes probably wasting his time.
> Lamar also said that seeing Khloé with other men is weird. And the weirdest part about it is because I really know how she feels about me.
> 
> In Touch caught up with the former NBA player again one day later, but the interview was cut short when Lamar had to go lie down in a car.
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...s-khloe-kardashian-my-wife-and-soulmate-67398



Lamar, go home you're drunk.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St. Barts (August 18)


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Khloe should just stay in the water from the waist down.


----------



## Lounorada

Her a$$ looks so, so strange is this picture...  :weird: It's completely alien to the rest of her body.


----------



## redney

What the what are these fools doing fully dressed in black on a beach at St. Barths????


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Her a$$ looks so, so strange is this picture...  :weird:



It's the contouring....it got wet.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> It's the contouring....it got wet.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


>


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Her a$$ looks so, so strange is this picture...  :weird: It's completely alien to the rest of her body.




I didn't notice this at first. Lmao looks like they moved her legs forward and just decided she would look skinner without her right leg... 

Must be too much gains from all those squats [emoji6]


----------



## IStuckACello

I'm so confused. Who is in neoprene? A thick suit does suck everything in  but unnecessary imo unless one is freediving or scuba diving somewhere with cooler temps.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I didn't notice this at first. Lmao looks like they moved her legs forward and just decided she would look skinner without her right leg...
> 
> *Must be too much gains from all those squats* [emoji6]


 
Of course! It's the only explanation...


----------



## Irishgal

I too wear huge hoop earrings when I go swimming, right? Don't we all???


----------



## redney

Irishgal said:


> I too wear huge hoop earrings when I go swimming, right? Don't we all???



Of course! Plus full-on workout gear.


----------



## Sassys

Irishgal said:


> I too wear huge hoop earrings when I go swimming, right? Don't we all???



Yep, I also wear full makeup.


----------



## Jikena

Irishgal said:


> I too wear huge hoop earrings when I go swimming, right? Don't we all???



 I noticed as well. When you see them "working out", you just know they're "working ou" for their show.


----------



## Irishgal

Sassys said:


> Yep, I also wear full makeup.




I knew it! And when I used to surf I wore fake eyelashes too and when I lost my board the first thing I did was whip out a mirror to make sure the glue had not worn off in the salt water.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I wear heels when I surf. Don't be hatin'.


----------



## Irishgal

Coach Lover Too said:


> I wear heels when I surf. Don't be hatin'.




That's literally amaze.


----------



## zen1965

You ladies are on a roll today. Lol

"the interview was cut short because Lamar had to go lie down in a CAR" What on earth was the journalist on???


----------



## redney

zen1965 said:


> You ladies are on a roll today. Lol
> 
> "the interview was cut short because *Lamar had to go lie down in a CAR*" What on earth was the journalist on???



Right??!! I asked the same thing earlier.


----------



## zen1965

This is all beyond bizarre. [emoji12]


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> Her a$$ looks so, so strange is this picture...  :weird: It's completely alien to the rest of her body.



That a$$ looks like it's about to slide down her legs, smh.


----------



## Bentley1

Lamar has gotten really annoying & pathetic. 
And I actually like the guy.


----------



## pittcat

I like the pic of kris floating in the water in a full suit behind everyone lol


----------



## Sasha2012

*khloekardashian* Close like Starsky and Hutch









*khloekardashian* Made in KrisJenner






via instagram


----------



## michie

We already know, Khloe...you should've been playing with your editing app y'day, hun.


----------



## Jikena

Lol at Khloe's thin waist and Kendall putting her a$$ out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kendall's suit is cute. 

I don't think I've ever seen Khloe wear a bikini on vacation....I guess they aren't her thing.


----------



## StopHammertime

I'm late to this and probably incredibly inappropriate but... does this dude have a massive boner? Am I the only one seeing this?


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Kendall's suit is cute.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen Khloe wear a bikini on vacation....I guess they aren't her thing.



I was gonna say the same thing. It seems weird to me that she claims to be so proud of her "revenge body" yet she still hides it. She must be really insecure to never wear bikinis, which is sad because her body is not bad at all.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Yep, I also wear full makeup.



How do you get it to stay to get your selfie before it melts?


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> My butt feels uncomfortable just watching that pic




Makes you feel like you need to pick a big wedgie out!






Lounorada said:


> Her a$$ looks so, so strange is this picture...  :weird: It's completely alien to the rest of her body.


Cause it's  fake! Lol








StopHammertime said:


> I'm late to this and probably incredibly inappropriate but... does this dude have a massive boner? Am I the only one seeing this?
> View attachment 3103123


Girl if so, he's hiding a lot of junk in that trunk.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

StopHammertime said:


> I'm late to this and probably incredibly inappropriate but... does this dude have a massive boner? Am I the only one seeing this?
> View attachment 3103123



He could put an eye out with that!


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> How do you get it to stay to get your selfie before it melts?



darling, I just photoshop any smudges.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kendalljenner* baeeeewatch part 2






via instagram


----------



## michie

OMFG...These pics are like looking at a weatherperson in front of a green screen.


----------



## Lounorada

Photoshop fails of the day:
Kendulls left arm (between her shoulder and elbow, where the ocean horizon meets her arm) strange lump. Her arm looks like it belongs to a Ken doll... 
Khloes right leg (half way between her ankle and knee, where the pole meets her leg) there's an odd lump sticking out of her leg. 
Also her left foot and ankle (resting on the pole) looks like the foot/ankle of a small child.


----------



## michie

Let's just go with "Khloe's whole lower half"...SMH.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Her a$$ looks so, so strange is this picture...  :weird: It's completely alien to the rest of her body.




PMK reminds me of those strange xtian churches were people start throwing their arms around and speaking in tongues, there must be some kash somewhere that she is worshipping

lou, can you ID kendall's bathing suit from the pics w khloe, pretty please?


----------



## Leelee786

pukasonqo said:


> PMK reminds me of those strange xtian churches were people start throwing their arms around and speaking in tongues, there must be some kash somewhere that she is worshipping
> 
> lou, can you ID kendall's bathing suit from the pics w khloe, pretty please?




Kris's butt looks a million times better than kim and khloes smfh


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> PMK reminds me of those strange xtian churches were people start throwing their arms around and speaking in tongues, there must be some kash somewhere that she is worshipping
> *
> lou, can you ID kendall's bathing suit from the pics w khloe, pretty please*?



It's by Norma Kamali 
https://www.shopbop.com/kamali-kulture-super-low-back/vp/v=1/1590818575.htm?currencyCode=GBP


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> It's by Norma Kamali
> 
> https://www.shopbop.com/kamali-kulture-super-low-back/vp/v=1/1590818575.htm?currencyCode=GBP




thank youuuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

pukasonqo said:


> thank youuuuuuu!!!!!


You're welcome!


----------



## jp23

These people live such charmed lives... and for what? Does anyone else find this a little depressing?


----------



## berrydiva

jp23 said:


> These people live such charmed lives... and for what? Does anyone else find this a little depressing?



No their lives are empty and they're mostly vapid. They basically are rich off of their sister doing a sex tape with her boyfriend and then a playboy spread. I'd rather not earn my money that way.


----------



## Sassys

Okay...

Why wear shorts, if your butt is going to hangout from them.


----------



## Lounorada

Of course the only pics of Khloes uncovered a$$ are by Splash News, photoshopped to the max and released a day or two after they are taken 
She has the same looking injected a$$ as Kim now. It looks like a concrete, heavy, saggy diaper.


----------



## arnott

The water looks nice in the first picture.  That's all I got!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Why are they trying to kill the bikini?  As a long waisted person, one pieces are super uncomfortable in general for me.


----------



## Irishgal

I just can't with her wearing the Compton cap. The closest thing she's been to gangster is stealing the Splenda packets at Starbucks.


----------



## knasarae

redney said:


> "had to go lie down in a car" WTF??





zen1965 said:


> You ladies are on a roll today. Lol
> 
> "the interview was cut short because Lamar had to go lie down in a CAR" What on earth was the journalist on???





redney said:


> Right??!! I asked the same thing earlier.



I'm still waiting for someone to explain this.


----------



## Jikena

Yeah I never understood the shorts with a$$ out. I find it really... slutty. I remember when I was at uni, it was the first day and a girl was wearing shorts even worse than Khloe's. We could see half her a$$. Everyone was looking at her like "wtf"...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Out of all the Kardashian and Jenner sisters, Khloe seems the strongest: The tough-as-nails reality star always speaks her mind and never breaks under pressure.

But RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that the 31-year-old experienced an uncharacteristic meltdown behind the scenes of her former stepfather Caitlyn Jenner&#8216;s new reality show.

Before filming her heated confrontation with Caitlyn about the star&#8217;s behavior post gender transition for I Am Cait, which aired on Sunday evening, Khloe burst into tears, a family insider tells Radar.

PHOTOS: 12 Photos Prove Not Even A Shirt Can Keep Up With Khloe Kardashian!

&#8220;Khloe was crying uncontrollably, saying she didn&#8217;t feel ready to talk about her issues with Caitlyn on camera,&#8221; the source recalls. &#8220;She was upset and felt pressured into it.&#8221;

Khloe ultimately decided to talk with Caitlyn in front of producers and the public because &#8220;she loves her family and wants to see Caitlyn happy,&#8221; the insider explains.

&#8220;The whole situation has been very hard on Khloe. Of course she supports Caitlyn, but she feels like she lost her dad.&#8221;

By the time cameras rolled, the youngest Kardashian sister had pulled herself together, and was ready to speak about eyelash extensions, designer bags and of course Caitlyn&#8217;s now infamous comments about ex-wife Kris in Vanity Fair.

(As Radar reported, Caitlyn said her former wife was cruel and often &#8220;mistreated&#8221; her.

The conversation ended cordially, but Khloe still hasn&#8217;t healed.

&#8220;Khloe and the other sisters are hurting,&#8221; the source reveals. &#8220;Fans fail to realize just how difficult it&#8217;s been for them to cope with Caitlyn&#8217;s shocking transformation from man to woman.&#8221;


http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...lming-caitlyn-jenner-confrontation-i-am-cait/


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> Out of all the Kardashian and Jenner sisters, Khloe seems the strongest: The tough-as-nails reality star always speaks her mind and never breaks under pressure.
> 
> But RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that the 31-year-old experienced an uncharacteristic meltdown behind the scenes of her former stepfather Caitlyn Jenners new reality show.
> 
> Before filming her heated confrontation with Caitlyn about the stars behavior post gender transition for I Am Cait, which aired on Sunday evening, Khloe burst into tears, a family insider tells Radar.
> 
> PHOTOS: 12 Photos Prove Not Even A Shirt Can Keep Up With Khloe Kardashian!
> 
> Khloe was crying uncontrollably, saying she didnt feel ready to talk about her issues with Caitlyn on camera, the source recalls. She was upset and felt pressured into it.
> 
> Khloe ultimately decided to talk with Caitlyn in front of producers and the public because she loves her family and wants to see Caitlyn happy, the insider explains.
> 
> The whole situation has been very hard on Khloe. Of course she supports Caitlyn, but she feels like she lost her dad.
> 
> By the time cameras rolled, the youngest Kardashian sister had pulled herself together, and was ready to speak about eyelash extensions, designer bags and of course Caitlyns now infamous comments about ex-wife Kris in Vanity Fair.
> 
> (As Radar reported, Caitlyn said her former wife was cruel and often mistreated her.
> 
> The conversation ended cordially, but Khloe still hasnt healed.
> 
> Khloe and the other sisters are hurting, the source reveals. Fans fail to realize just how difficult its been for them to cope with Caitlyns shocking transformation from man to woman.
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...lming-caitlyn-jenner-confrontation-i-am-cait/




None of this should have been done on TV. No matter how much you want the best for Caitlin, it's a lot to take in. I figured Kendall and Kylie as the youngest would have the hardest time, but it's clearly affecting the older girls as well. I hope they seek mental help to process all that is going on. Of course they would want to film that too. Some things just need to be kept private.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

chowlover2 said:


> None of this should have been done on TV. No matter how much you want the best for Caitlin, it's a lot to take in. I figured Kendall and Kylie as the youngest would have the hardest time, but it's clearly affecting the older girls as well. I hope they seek mental help to process all that is going on. Of course they would want to film that too. Some things just need to be kept private.



+1000

I can't help but feel bad for the kids. I can't imagine how hard it would be to deal with in private, let alone the public watching your every move. I think Rob had the right idea to fly under the radar.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

St Barts (August 20)


----------



## kirsten

I want to see Khloe in a bikini. Why is she so against wearing one? She is not super toned or ripped due to (not really) working out but her body isn't horrible. What could she be hiding on her midsection?


----------



## redney

kirsten said:


> I want to see Khloe in a bikini. Why is she so against wearing one? She is not super toned or ripped due to (not really) working out but her body isn't horrible. What could she be hiding on her midsection?



Those baby abs.


----------



## kirsten

More likely tummy tuck scars. She's hiding something more than a few rolls it seems.


----------



## kittenslingerie

kirsten said:


> I want to see Khloe in a bikini. Why is she so against wearing one? She is not super toned or ripped due to (not really) working out but her body isn't horrible. What could she be hiding on her midsection?



Fat transfer to the buttocks creates multiple little punch holes where fat is liposuctioned from. They take about 6 months or more to fully heal. I'm assuming she doesn't want to risk them showing in a pap pic, next year she will most likely sport bikinis again.


----------



## labelwhore04

kittenslingerie said:


> Fat transfer to the buttocks creates multiple little punch holes where fat is liposuctioned from. They take about 6 months or more to fully heal. I'm assuming she doesn't want to risk them showing in a pap pic, next year she will most likely sport bikinis again.



I havent seen her in a bikini in years. I think she's worn a bikini twice that i can remember.


----------



## NovemberRain

LOL@ Khloe's Compton hat! Straight Outta Hidden Hills! Give me strength!


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Out of all the Kardashian and Jenner sisters, Khloe seems the strongest: The tough-as-nails reality star always speaks her mind and never breaks under pressure.
> 
> But RadarOnline.com can exclusively reveal that the 31-year-old experienced an uncharacteristic meltdown behind the scenes of her former stepfather Caitlyn Jenners new reality show.
> 
> Before filming her heated confrontation with Caitlyn about the stars behavior post gender transition for I Am Cait, which aired on Sunday evening, Khloe burst into tears, a family insider tells Radar.
> 
> PHOTOS: 12 Photos Prove Not Even A Shirt Can Keep Up With Khloe Kardashian!
> 
> Khloe was crying uncontrollably, saying she didnt feel ready to talk about her issues with Caitlyn on camera, the source recalls. She was upset and felt pressured into it.
> 
> Khloe ultimately decided to talk with Caitlyn in front of producers and the public because she loves her family and wants to see Caitlyn happy, the insider explains.
> 
> The whole situation has been very hard on Khloe. Of course she supports Caitlyn, but she feels like she lost her dad.
> 
> By the time cameras rolled, the youngest Kardashian sister had pulled herself together, and was ready to speak about eyelash extensions, designer bags and of course Caitlyns now infamous comments about ex-wife Kris in Vanity Fair.
> 
> (As Radar reported, Caitlyn said her former wife was cruel and often mistreated her.
> 
> The conversation ended cordially, but Khloe still hasnt healed.
> 
> Khloe and the other sisters are hurting, the source reveals. Fans fail to realize just how difficult its been for them to cope with Caitlyns shocking transformation from man to woman.
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...lming-caitlyn-jenner-confrontation-i-am-cait/



I saw that part. She did looked genuinely ticked off and more 'over it' than usual.


----------



## Sassys

kirsten said:


> More likely tummy tuck scars. She's hiding something more than a few rolls it seems.



Doubt someone who hasn't had children would get a tummy tuck. Doubt a doc would even do it unless the person was obese and had tons of leftover skin from weight loss.


----------



## dr.pepper

I think the docs they see will do pretty much anything as long as the checks clear.

No doc in their right mind would create butt injections that look like Kim/Khlo's rears. They look like they're from another planet at this point.

Idk why Khloe's aches to look like what SHE perceives as "hood." It is puzzling to me that she has this fascination with making herself look a certain way because she sees it as "ghetto" (I have heard her use this exact term when describing her look when she wears big hoops, OTT shoes, etc.). 

Truly shows how much time she has on her hands.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Catching a flight out of St. Barts (August 21)


----------



## tweegy

Ayeeeee tatoos...


----------



## Jikena

dr.pepper said:


> I think the docs they see will do pretty much anything as long as the checks clear.
> 
> No doc in their right mind would create butt injections that look like Kim/Khlo's rears. They look like they're from another planet at this point.
> 
> Idk why Khloe's aches to look like what SHE perceives as "hood." It is puzzling to me that she has this fascination with making herself look a certain way because she sees it as "ghetto" (I have heard her use this exact term when describing her look when she wears big hoops, OTT shoes, etc.).
> 
> Truly shows how much time she has on her hands.



In the episode where Kanye was throwing everything from Kim's closet, Khloe was shocked to see all the shoes that were gonna get thrown and when seeing a particular pair she said "they're so ghetto! you need a little ghetto in your life!"


----------



## maddie66

I have to say, Khloe does seem to genuinely enjoy being an auntie and the kids seem to love her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes she seemed to be a somewhat parental figure in Kendall and Kylie's life too because their actual parents couldn't be bothered.


----------



## lizmil

If the use of the word "ghetto" by Khloe means trashy, the whole family, except North and maybe Kendall have it covered.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Have you noticed in the pics lately that Kendall and Kourtney seem to chill together while Kim and Khloe seem to team up. Could just be a co-inky-dink but I've noticed it more than once.


----------



## V0N1B2

Meh.  I don't know why Kendall always gets a pass from everyone.  She is as much of a fame ho as the rest of them - she's just more covert about it.  She has her own 'career' as a "fashion model", she doesn't need to be parading around with these fools and appearing on the tv show.  She has her own friends, erm, I mean hangers-on, and could be living in Paris focusing on her career being the doughiest "high fashion model" ever.

Back to Khloe, her Compton hat is hilarlar.  She'd sh!t her J Brands if she found herself with a flat tire in Compton.  Bi+ch be crazy.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Meh.  I don't know why Kendall always gets a pass from everyone.  She is as much of a fame ho as the rest of them - she's just more covert about it.  She has her own 'career' as a "fashion model", she doesn't need to be parading around with these fools and appearing on the tv show.  She has her own friends, erm, I mean hangers-on, and could be living in Paris focusing on her career being the doughiest "high fashion model" ever.
> 
> *Back to Khloe, her Compton hat is hilarlar.  She'd sh!t her J Brands if she found herself with a flat tire in Compton.  Bi+ch be crazy*.


 

+1


and  at the bolded!


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> She'd sh!t her J Brands if she found herself with a flat tire in Compton.  Bi+ch be crazy.



Funny!


----------



## Jikena

I'm sorry but what's Compton ? Is it "the hood" ? :greengrin:


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> I'm sorry but what's Compton ? Is it "the hood" ? :greengrin:



Its a hood area in Los Angeles.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I'm sorry but what's Compton ? Is it "the hood" ? :greengrin:




It's a neighborhood in LA which produced many notable rappers, NBA players, etc. More than likely she has it on because it's the "it" thing ATM due to the NWA movie. Plus she wants to be "hood" so bad....she has no idea about the hood...it's a novelty to her like everything else.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> Plus she wants to be "hood" so bad....she has no idea about the hood...it's a novelty to her like everything else.


She does.  It's like she's starring in her own remake of Malibu's Most Wanted.


----------



## glamourous1098

V0N1B2 said:


> Meh.  I don't know why Kendall always gets a pass from everyone.  She is as much of a fame ho as the rest of them - she's just more covert about it.  She has her own 'career' as a "fashion model", she doesn't need to be parading around with these fools and appearing on the tv show.  She has her own friends, erm, I mean hangers-on, and could be living in Paris focusing on her career being the doughiest "high fashion model" ever.
> 
> Back to Khloe, her Compton hat is hilarlar.  She'd sh!t her J Brands if she found herself with a flat tire in Compton.  Bi+ch be crazy.



In loose defense of Kendall, she might be contractually obligated to be on the TV show... I'd assume she has contracts from when she was younger that she can't just back out of.  That's just a guess though!


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Gustavia, St. Barth (August 19)


----------



## ChanelMommy

My eyes...*runs from thread*


----------



## Bentley1

V0N1B2 said:


> Meh.  I don't know why Kendall always gets a pass from everyone.  She is as much of a fame ho as the rest of them - she's just more covert about it.  She has her own 'career' as a "fashion model", she doesn't need to be parading around with these fools and appearing on the tv show.  She has her own friends, erm, I mean hangers-on, and could be living in Paris focusing on her career being the doughiest "high fashion model" ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Khloe, her Compton hat is hilarlar.  She'd sh!t her J Brands if she found herself with a flat tire in Compton.  Bi+ch be crazy.




Lol, +1 to everything [emoji106]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

4th pic, cameraman has a cute butt!


----------



## blackkitty4378

This is the same one who **** shamed Amber Rose for being a stripper as a teenager. She is a thirty year old woman with the mentality of a child. She has no concept of the world outside of herself.


----------



## AlbertsLove

I feel bad for them. I wish I had the money to go on trips. But a real vacation. Not having to put a show for everyone. Not having to think and share my space with other people.


----------



## pukasonqo

khloe is putting the wares on display to see if there are any takers...it has been a while and, what other storyline does she or any of the other KKs have?


----------



## arnott

Huge dimple on the back of her arm especially prominent in the last pic.  Lipo scar?


----------



## Lounorada

Khloe looking straight into the paps camera in the last picture  
They are so contrived.


----------



## michie

She looks even more like an unattractive try-hard.


----------



## VickyB

So not attractive.


----------



## matahari

Is that her butt implants hanging down?


----------



## PrincessGina

For someone who appears to have always struggled with her weight, is it not a stupid idea to go stick a bunch of fat in ur arse area?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Does Kendall strike anyone else as the most tedious person in the world? Just looking at pictures of her exhausts me. 

I do like their bathing suits.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Does Kendall strike anyone else as the most tedious person in the world? Just looking at pictures of her exhausts me.*
> 
> I do like their bathing suits.


 
My face when looking at pics of her...







People don't call her Ken_dull _for nothing! She really is tedious and I know Kourtney is labelled 'the slow one', but IMO Kendull is much more lifeless than her.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> My face when looking at pics of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't call her Ken_dull _for nothing! She really is tedious and I know Kourtney is labelled 'the slow one', but IMO Kendull is much more lifeless than her.



:lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

matahari said:


> Is that her butt implants hanging down?




It's not implants, it's fat injections. I don't think anyone actually does implants anymore.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> My face when looking at pics of her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People don't call her Ken_dull _for nothing! She really is tedious and I know Kourtney is labelled 'the slow one', but IMO Kendull is much more lifeless than her.


----------



## berrydiva

Her arms in the most recent pics compared to the Complex mag shoot...it's just pathetic.


----------



## nastasja

How does someone who trains like a beast in the gym everyday have ZERO muscle definition?


----------



## Jikena

killerlife said:


> How does someone who trains like a beast in the gym everyday have ZERO muscle definition?



As someone already said, her definition of working out is doing some cardio for 15 minutes then get a drink  at Starbucks or whatever drinks you can order in the US. Notice how you always see a drink in her hand in her work out pap pics...


----------



## michie

killerlife said:


> How does someone who trains like a beast in the gym everyday have ZERO muscle definition?



That's the million dollar question in this thread. Apparently, she's just got unresponsive muscles lol.


----------



## berrydiva

killerlife said:


> How does someone who trains like a beast in the gym everyday have ZERO muscle definition?


She clearly does mostly cardio and very minimal strength training. For her, she may need to do more cardio to keep her weight in control. But by the looks of her, it's clear that she's not a beast in the gym.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> As someone already said, her definition of working out is doing some cardio for 15 minutes then get a drink  at Starbucks or whatever drinks you can order in the US. Notice how you always see a drink in her hand in her work out pap pics...


Looks like pre/post-workout shakes she carrying most of the time.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> That's the million dollar question in this thread. Apparently, she's just got unresponsive muscles lol.



 Maybe shes allergic to gains!!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I just want to know what colour nail polish she's wearing in the pics in the red bathing suit


----------



## DC-Cutie

killerlife said:


> How does someone who trains like a beast in the gym everyday have ZERO muscle definition?



she goes there and just sits on the workout bench, going though her IG feed and google alerts.

Like she never posts 'leg day' or 'arm day'...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> she goes there and just sits on the workout bench, going though her IG feed and google alerts.
> 
> Like she never posts 'leg day' or 'arm day'...


And take selfies! Don't forget.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She could also just eat too much. My father works out everyday, but you'd never be able to tell because he eats terribly.


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She could also just eat too much. My father works out everyday, but you'd never be able to tell because he eats terribly.




Valid point...All we see them eat on the show  are salads and juice... But then their kitchens are packed with snacks... Cookie jars..


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> I just want to know what colour nail polish she's wearing in the pics in the red bathing suit


It kind of reminds me of OPI red lights ahead which is a bright orange based red.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> Valid point...All we see them eat on the show  are salads and juice... But then their kitchens are packed with snacks... *Cookie jars.*.



Did you notice in one of the episodes how perfectly the cookies were stacked in the cookie jar?!! I dunno if they did it or someone on the crew, but jeezus, I thought my OCD was bad!


----------



## tweegy

I did! I thought the same thing.. 

I'm like someone actually stacked them like that?? I'm sure that person dies a little bit every time someone takes a cookie or messes up the stack!



Coach Lover Too said:


> Did you notice in one of the episodes how perfectly the cookies were stacked in the cookie jar?!! I dunno if they did it or someone on the crew, but jeezus, I thought my OCD was bad!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> I did! I thought the same thing..
> 
> I'm like someone actually stacked them like that?? I'm sure that person dies a little bit every time someone takes a cookie or messes up the stack!



I know! I'd be like *Put that back!*


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> I know! I'd be like *Put that back!*




Lol or they run out to replace a cookie in the gap [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jikena

Reminds me of Kris who also has those huge cookie/candy jars and she got mad at Kim because she took some without cleaning her hands before...


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

West Hollywood. (August 24)


----------



## Jikena

Mhh I wonder what she's drinking... looks good.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that exercise top....reminds me that I need to start buying some fall/winter ones.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> It kind of reminds me of OPI red lights ahead which is a bright orange based red.


Thanks!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jikena said:


> Mhh I wonder what she's drinking... looks good.


Probably a beer. These women look like they lack any discipline but want to fake the results


----------



## terebina786

I always wear my dark lipstick to workout too.


----------



## kirsten

Her lips look so over lined and clownish.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

As a freak for organization, I appreciated the stacked cookie jars, lol. 

Lipstick with workout gear?  I don't understand how people run errands after the gym. The only place I go after the working out is home to get in the shower. It's kinda gross to me.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> As a freak for organization, I appreciated the stacked cookie jars, lol.
> 
> Lipstick with workout gear?  I don't understand how people run errands after the gym. The only place I go after the working out is home to get in the shower. It's kinda gross to me.


Yes! Same here. Today I said I'd try it and run to the supermarket after my workout. Nuh uh. I could not WAIT to get home and into the shower.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> As a freak for organization, I appreciated the stacked cookie jars, lol.
> 
> Lipstick with workout gear?  I don't understand how people run errands after the gym. The only place I go after the working out is home to get in the shower. It's kinda gross to me.


I run lots of errands after the gym but I don't sweat much since I barely do cardio.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> West Hollywood. (August 24)



I'm trying to figure out which villain she reminds me of in the first picture.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been putting in some serious hours at Gunnar Peterson's gym in Beverly Hills ever since her heartbreaking split from Lamar Odom two years ago.

And Khloe Kardashian shows no hint of slowing down.

On Tuesday the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was seen yet again heading into the facility and this time she wore her workout clothes so tight all of her curves could be seen.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-legs-heads-gym-pump-iron.html#ixzz3jsVU1aTA


----------



## Thingofbeauty

That mouth looks ridiculous.

She has no definition or tone whatsoever! WOW.


----------



## knasarae

I like her workout pants.


----------



## Jikena

Is she sucking her stomach on the second picture ? Cause it surely looks like she's trying hard to lol.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

You know. This just occurred to me. But I actually think Khloe would do really well with a lifestyle website/blog.

Nothing as pretentious as Goop of course but everyday things like where to find cute gym clothes, housekeeping and decor tips (like stacking cookies ), product reviews etc. I think if she stuck with what she knew and had actual professionals providing assistance, she'd do a good job.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> You know. This just occurred to me. But I actually think Khloe would do really well with a lifestyle website/blog.
> 
> Nothing as pretentious as Goop of course but everyday things like where to find cute gym clothes, housekeeping and decor tips (like stacking cookies ), product reviews etc. I think if she stuck with what she knew and had actual professionals providing assistance, she'd do a good job.



Actually she probably would do really well with a lifestyle blog.


----------



## michie

Fully made up...to go into beast mode. OK.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Fully made up...to go into beast mode. OK.




Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

tweegy said:


> Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...




Nah. She's def going beast mode with the lipliner. [emoji23]


----------



## nastasja

tweegy said:


> Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...




lmao


----------



## Thingofbeauty

tweegy said:


> Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...


Dead


----------



## Thingofbeauty

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Nah. She's def going beast mode with the lipliner. [emoji23]


Resurrection and second collapse


----------



## arnott

tweegy said:


> Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...


----------



## AlbertsLove

I don't know why they make such a big dea of her and the gym. She has no 9-5 job, I bet she does not cook or clean the house. No kids, no husband, no other hobbies or interest. She had all the time in the world to work out. It's like I am more impressed of the women that can juggle a job and working out. I am so beat.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...


----------



## Sassys

So I just read, while eating lunch, dumb a$$ Khloe has pissed off residents by have a party for James and setting off fireworks at midnight on a Tuesday .

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-fireworks-infuriate-local-residents.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

Not that she cares obviously, but fireworks are illegal in Calabasas plus everything is dry yada yada....


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> So I just read, while eating lunch, dumb a$$ Khloe has pissed off residents by have a party for James and setting off fireworks at midnight on a Tuesday .
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-fireworks-infuriate-local-residents.html




When trying to impress your bae goes wrong... doing way too much... _on a tuesday_. :lolots:


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Not that she cares obviously, but fireworks are illegal in Calabasas plus everything is dry yada yada....


 
They were on a boat in Marina Del Ray


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> When trying to impress your bae goes wrong... doing way too much... _on a tuesday_. :lolots:


 
She just met this man, and already throwing him parties and spending money on him. I understand you need to spend money to make money (ala Kim buying Kanye a car, when they were "dating), but damn.


----------



## Sassys

SMH. 30yrd old and the tongue poking is so STUPID! Leave it for the 4-14yr olds


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She just met this man, and already throwing him parties and spending money on him. I understand you need to spend money to make money (ala Kim buying Kanye a car, when they were "dating), but damn.


Didn't they just start "dating" though?!


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Didn't they just start "dating" though?!



Yup. Like I said, doing too much for no good reason other than to show Harden that she got it like that. 

Kim got Kanye a Lambo after dating for two months when she didn't make the kind of money than, as she does now... it worked for her and Khloé is hoping and praying that she can lock down James[del]' $200 million Adidas contract[/del]


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Yup. Like I said, doing too much for no good reason other than to show Harden that she got it like that.
> 
> Kim got Kanye a Lambo after dating for two months when she didn't make the kind of money than, as she does now... it worked for her and Khloé is hoping and praying that she can lock down James[del]' $200 million Adidas contract[/del]


 
Agree!


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Yup. Like I said, doing too much for no good reason other than to show Harden that she got it like that.
> 
> Kim got Kanye a Lambo after dating for two months when she didn't make the kind of money than, as she does now... it worked for her and Khloé is hoping and praying that she can lock down James[del]' $200 million Adidas contract[/del]


Did she really buy that for him or did he? 

I don't think or haven't seen him in the Gallardo in awhile (I'm assuming it was sold)....it feels like it was no longer seen in it as soon as he got the Aventador. Not to mention that the price of that Aventador was completely over estimated by TMZ...unless wrap jobs cost $300k nowadays.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Did she really buy that for him or did he?
> 
> I don't think or haven't seen him in the Gallardo in awhile (I'm assuming it was sold)....it feels like it was no longer seen in it as soon as he got the Aventador. Not to mention that the price of that Aventador was completely over estimated by TMZ...unless wrap jobs cost $300k nowadays.


 
He was in it a few months ago.


----------



## Sassys

*Khloe Kardashian* and *James Harden* threw their own personal 4th  of July with a GIANT fireworks display that woke up thousands of residents --  and city officials are scrambling to find out HOW it got approved.
The thunderous fireworks show -- visible from multiple towns along the  oceanfront -- went on for 15 minutes at the stroke of midnight. TMZ has learned  the whole thing was a yacht party for Harden's 26th birthday, and it was all on  the up and up. 
Law enforcement sources tell us a permit was issued to James and someone in  the Kardashian family. Khloe had bragged about throwing the party for her BF,  but nobody expected this kind of over-the-top display.
In fact, there's a mini-conspiracy theory brewing. We've spoken to the L.A.  department that normally issues permits for fireworks in the marina who says it  absolutely did not sign off, and never would for such a display on a Tuesday  night. We're told the display was far enough off shore to be outside of city  jurisdiction.
We also spoke to an LA. City Councilman who is angry and trying to figure out  who exactly OK'd the fireworks. One law enforcement official told us ... in 5  years he's never heard of a permit being issued for fireworks like this on a  non-holiday.
It really is their world, the rest of us are just living in it.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3jwiCsRoH


----------



## Bzemom

Future episode will show a fabulous party with fireworks. After they breakup the story will be he was wild and crazy on drugs blasting fireworks and she was worried about the neighborhood being disturbed, should could not control him.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> He was in it a few months ago.


Ah ok. Was wondering if it was sold. Still don't think she bought him that Aventador....they don't buy their own cars. lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> SMH. 30yrd old and the tongue poking is so STUPID! Leave it for the 4-14yr olds



A smiling Kanye  Every time I see a picture of Ye smiling I forget what a problematic fav his is, lol. It's hard to believe that behind that grin is a crazy, egotistical a$$wipe. I still love him, tho. 

I might be the only one who really isn't bothered by the tongue poking or the duck lips. I don't take it seriously at all. 

Fireworks on a Tuesday night is just plain rude and inconsiderate. People have jobs, kids have school the next morning. No one with a shred of consideration or common sense around her suggested she wait till the weekend to do it? The Kardashians truly think that the world revolves around them.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> You know. This just occurred to me. But I actually think Khloe would do really well with a lifestyle website/blog.
> 
> Nothing as pretentious as Goop of course but everyday things like where to find cute gym clothes, housekeeping and decor tips (like stacking cookies ), product reviews etc. I think if she stuck with what she knew and had actual professionals providing assistance, she'd do a good job.



That's too much work for her. Lol







Encore Hermes said:


> Not that she cares obviously, but fireworks are illegal in Calabasas plus everything is dry yada yada....


Lol


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> You know. This just occurred to me. But I actually think Khloe would do really well with a lifestyle website/blog.
> 
> Nothing as pretentious as Goop of course but everyday things like where to find cute gym clothes, housekeeping and decor tips (like stacking cookies ), product reviews etc. I think if she stuck with what she knew and had actual professionals providing assistance, she'd do a good job.



It wouldn't be authentic. She'll have companies sending over stuff to promote, in exchange for money and she doesn't get around enough to try things on her own.  She's not smart enough to discover new things.

The Ks (and Roldans) are very deceptive, they couldn't tell the truth about anything, so I would never read her blog.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Jayne1 said:


> It wouldn't be authentic. She'll have companies sending over stuff to promote, in exchange for money and she doesn't get around enough to try things on her own.  She's not smart enough to discover new things.
> 
> The Ks (and Roldans) are very deceptive, they couldn't tell the truth about anything, so I would never read her blog.


True. I'm imagining she'd be willing to do work, even if it is fun stuff like trying out products


----------



## terebina786

Really Khlo? You know he's just hitting it.  Harden's way too much of a ho to settle down.


----------



## AlbertsLove

What's wrong with her?? She seems desperate. God. She is lucky she has money


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> *It wouldn't be authentic.* She'll have companies sending over stuff to promote, in exchange for money and she doesn't get around enough to try things on her own.  She's not smart enough to discover new things.
> 
> The Ks (and Roldans) are very deceptive, they couldn't tell the truth about anything, so I would never read her blog.






i agree!  even though i know several people - including myself -  that do have blogs that are used to review products that companies send us to use and review.  we are not paid and we always make sure to include the disclaimer that "the opinions are our own" and that other than being given the product for free to review we receive no other compensation.  there is no way they would consider doing something like that though!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bag-princess said:


> i agree!  even though i know several people - including myself -  that do have blogs that are used to review products that companies send us to use and review.  we are not paid and we always make sure to include the disclaimer that "the opinions are our own" and that other than being given the product for free to review we receive no other compensation.  there is no way they would consider doing something like that though!


I really think this is something that would suit Khloe. In her Lamar days she seemed more honest and stable. She seemed happy and house proud (remember her arranging the cookies in the jar!) and would have been able to gather a following.

But I think she's too far back in the trap of trying to please Pimp Mama Kris and compete with  the others. Her hustling game is on 24/7 so I really don't doubt that she'd allow herself to be bribed. Khloe is a bigger mess than the rest in some ways.


----------



## Jayne1

Thingofbeauty said:


> I really think this is something that would suit Khloe. In her Lamar days she seemed more honest and stable. She seemed happy and house proud (remember her arranging the cookies in the jar!) and would have been able to gather a following.


I never thought for one second she arranged those cookies.  Khloe has help for everything.  Maybe her decorator told her it would look cute on TV and had someone do it. 

Didn't she buy that house fully furnished? I would never read a lifestyle blog by someone who hasn't the desire to decorate their own space.

She can't even get her own style of plastic surgery... she copied Kim right down to the a$$.


----------



## bag-princess

Thingofbeauty said:


> I really think this is something that would suit Khloe. In her Lamar days she seemed more honest and stable. *She seemed happy and house proud (remember her arranging the cookies in the jar!) *and would have been able to gather a following.
> 
> But I think she's too far back in the trap of trying to please Pimp Mama Kris and compete with  the others. Her hustling game is on 24/7 so I really don't doubt that she'd allow herself to be bribed. Khloe is a bigger mess than the rest in some ways.





i confess i could count on one hand the number of epi's i watched of this show so i missed her cookie jar display but i agree she always was concerned about decor and keeping the house perfect when she was not trying to schedule lamar's every.single.move.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> i agree!  even though i know several people - including myself -  that do have blogs that are used to review products that companies send us to use and review.  we are not paid and we always make sure to include the disclaimer that "the opinions are our own" and that other than being given the product for free to review we receive no other compensation.  there is no way they would consider doing something like that though!



They shill for all kinds of things on their Instagrams, I would never trust a thing Khloe says.  From diet drugs, to hair removal, they pretend to use everything and love it.


----------



## michie

In her Lamar days, she just seemed more "domestic", but I'm sure that was all lies, too...remember all the sh!t she used to "cook"? Khloe was nothing but a former groupie when she got with Lamar, so I doubt she's in anybody's kitchen throwing down. All she ever does is shake salads on KUWTK, ffs. It was all a show because, just like the other ones, she becomes whomever she dates...


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> They shill for all kinds of things on their Instagrams, I would never trust a thing Khloe says.  *From diet drugs, to hair removal, they pretend to use everything and love it.*









michie said:


> In her Lamar days, she just seemed more "domestic", but I'm sure that was all lies, too...remember all the sh!t she used to "cook"? Khloe was nothing but a former groupie when she got with Lamar, *so I doubt she's in anybody's kitchen throwing down.* All she ever does is shake salads on KUWTK, ffs. It was all a show because, just like the other ones, she becomes whomever she dates...




seriously!
i remember how everything was always in those aluminum foil trays!!!  and people would excuse it as being easy for her to clean up.


----------



## michie

bag-princess said:


> seriously!
> i remember how everything was always in those aluminum foil trays!!!  and people would excuse it as being easy for her to clean up.



I kinda understood the pans, because it is easy cleanup, but if the shi!t isn't even leaving your house and you don't clean it anyway, what difference does a foil pan make!?! The dead giveaway was always seeing food that wasn't crockpot "set it and forget it". I have a hard time believing that she was preparing mac 'n cheese or steaming crab legs, boiling shrimp and potatoes, cooking collard greens, etc...getting dressed to the nines, having her makeup done and having the whole family over early in the day. Anybody who cooks knows how time-consuming and hands-on it is. So, she ain't touched a pot since Lamar left (or before he appeared) and Rob didn't even get fat on her "cooking". He's busting down In-N-Out. She's a fraud.


----------



## arnott

I remember one time she was pretending to cook spaghetti and the stove wasn't even on!


----------



## Sassys

arnott said:


> I remember one time she was pretending to cook spaghetti and the stove wasn't even on!


 
:lolots: Stop, you have to be making that up


----------



## Encore Hermes

Going to the party 

The other pics are better, they forgot to pull this one 






Daily mail


----------



## Encore Hermes

Double post


----------



## Sasha2012

It may have been her new boyfriend's big night.

But Khloe Kardashian surely stole plenty of the spotlight as she arrived in a very revealing number for the star-studded event.

The 31-year-old reality star made quite the eye-popping arrival while boarding the Fantasea Yacht in Marina Del Rey, California for her boyfriend James Harden's 26th birthday celebration late Tuesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...James-Harden-s-yacht-party.html#ixzz3k3bvi8yS


----------



## michie

Wait...31? And he's a 26 YO BB player who's been exposed in bed with randoms? I don't believe she cooks for one minute, but she SHOLE got a recipe for disaster with this! What is this faux relationship about anyway? Her storyline for their new season? I find it very hard to believe that Khloe can burn in the kitchen and can't get nary one man...no ma'am.


----------



## Encore Hermes

All in white? Oh I bet it's one of those _ surprise_ weddings. How long has it been, about a month? Enough [del] money in the Adidas contract [/del] courting for Khole.


----------



## Jayne1

See this look on her face. This is the smile and satisfaction of freedom from bandages/suppression garments, and finally ready to expose the new a$$ and lipo.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like her hair color.


----------



## berrydiva

He's a thot though...so weird. Where's the "they're just friends and she's just having fun" posts to convince us that it's different.


----------



## Jikena

Why wear such a dress if it's to put your heels away and put big sneakers on ?
Also, can't these people wear normal dresses ? Why does it have to be transparent (talking about her underwear showing)...


----------



## pukasonqo

Jikena said:


> Why wear such a dress if it's to put your heels away and put big sneakers on ?
> Also, can't these people wear normal dresses ? Why does it have to be transparent (talking about her underwear showing)...




well, we should be thankful we can see their undies and not their not so private parts, thank god for small mercies!


----------



## labelwhore04

Dude probably has multiple STD's, she better be careful.


----------



## arnott

He reminds me of Mr. T with that gold chain and beard!  :lolots:


----------



## VickyB

Bzemom said:


> Future episode will show a fabulous party with fireworks. After they breakup the story will be he was wild and crazy on drugs blasting fireworks and she was worried about the neighborhood being disturbed, should could not control him.



You're good! You should write scripts for their "unscripted" show.


----------



## VickyB

michie said:


> In her Lamar days, she just seemed more "domestic", but I'm sure that was all lies, too...remember all the sh!t she used to "cook"? Khloe was nothing but a former groupie when she got with Lamar, so I doubt she's in anybody's kitchen throwing down. All she ever does is shake salads on KUWTK, ffs. It was all a show because, just like the other ones, she becomes whomever she dates...



All good points! I must admit tho that I kinda bought into "domestic" Khloe and believed that she really loved Lamar and made taking care of him a priority. What always makes an impression on me as I watch the show is how very many scenes take place over a take out meal!!!! Can't these women ever cook a true meal or make a simple salad or sandwich for themselves? Wonder if Kourt cooks for the kids? The show seems to often catch her faffing about a cook top. Know what - an amazing show would be a "fly on the wall" perspective so we could see how they REALLY live when not filming!!!


----------



## kirsten

She will wear this but not a bikini on vacation? What is she hiding on her lower torso?


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> Only thing she's going beast mode on is a smoothie...



Haha! Kim used to (or still does) go beast mode on a yogurt!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> Going to the party
> 
> The other pics are better, they forgot to pull this one
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/08/27/22/2BB69F7C00000578-3213360-image-a-27_1440710584231.jpg
> Daily mail



Yeah you can really see the difference between this one and the others. Her thighs look so much different...


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> It may have been her new boyfriend's big night.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian surely stole plenty of the spotlight as she arrived in a very revealing number for the star-studded event.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star made quite the eye-popping arrival while boarding the Fantasea Yacht in Marina Del Rey, California for her boyfriend James Harden's 26th birthday celebration late Tuesday night.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...James-Harden-s-yacht-party.html#ixzz3k3bvi8yS



Someone went crazy with photoshop.. Her legs look all kinds of odd in almost every picture.. 

And the Jim Henson muppet looks like hes eating her face...


----------



## Sasha2012

If that's her gym kit, Khloe Kardashian might want to consider investing in a sports bra.

The reality star showed up to Kris Jenner's book signing on Saturday looking like she'd come straight from a workout in leggings and trainers.

But while she was playing the dutifully supportive daughter, there was nothing supportive about her top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...livens-things-plunging-top.html#ixzz3kF6fJtj0


----------



## pink1

I do like that hair color on her.  That's all I've got....


----------



## pursegrl12

Sasha2012 said:


> If that's her gym kit, Khloe Kardashian might want to consider investing in a sports bra.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star showed up to Kris Jenner's book signing on Saturday looking like she'd come straight from a workout in leggings and trainers.
> 
> 
> 
> But while she was playing the dutifully supportive daughter, there was nothing supportive about her top.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...livens-things-plunging-top.html#ixzz3kF6fJtj0




You don't need a sports bra if your not working out.


----------



## michie

So, she went to an event after "working out"? Lol. Now we know she doesn't do a damned thing in the gym.


----------



## Lounorada

pursegrl12 said:


> You don't need a sports bra if your not working out.



I'm gonna say that was the DailyFail throwing some shade at Khloe... 
There is no way they're kissing the K/J's a$$es on a daily basis, without throwing a little shade every now and again just to keep their sanity intact!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her ponytail looks like doll hair


----------



## G88one

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her ponytail looks like doll hair


I agree. She has a beautiful hair.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I liked her dress until the back of it showed


----------



## bag-princess

G88one said:


> I agree. She has a beautiful hair.




i don't think she meant it looked "beautiful"!  

it's looks like dull dry doll hair.


----------



## michie

G88one said:


> I agree. She has a beautiful hair.



Don't think she meant that as a compliment lol


----------



## maddie66

michie said:


> So, she went to an event after "working out"? Lol. Now we know she doesn't do a damned thing in the gym.




It's also amazing that with all the time in her day, she couldn't change before attending the event.


----------



## pukasonqo

maddie66 said:


> It's also amazing that with all the time in her day, she couldn't change before attending the event.




she has to convince herself and her IG followers that she is being a beast in the gym 24/7
where were the other KKs, not interested because it wasn't filmed?


----------



## Lounorada

This family have no clue how to dress for the occasion/event/location/weather. 
They get all thot-ed-up to run errands, shopping or to go to lunch- looking completely over-dressed. Yet, the one time she could put some effort into her outfit, for her mothers book signing, she turns up in gym clothes.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

michie said:


> Don't think she meant that as a compliment lol



Yeah, it def wasn't a compliment.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently revealed she has lost an impressive 35lbs thanks to her new fitness regime, and it looks like Khloe Kardashian is continuing in her quest to be fit and healthy.

The reality star was pictured wearing sports gear as she left an office building in Hollywood on Friday, heading to the gym.

Donning an Adidas long-sleeved blue and white sweater and black leggings, the 31-year-old displayed her new svelte figure, which she recently described as her 'revenge body' for all the critics who called me the fat one for my entire existence.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-glamorous-appearance-gym.html#ixzz3kJxem8ZV


----------



## IStuckACello

"Revenge body" is one of the dumbest terms ever.


----------



## bag-princess

IStuckACello said:


> "Revenge body" is one of the dumbest terms ever.





ITA!!  and they say the same idiotic thing about kourtney!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian thanked her glam squad on Instagram on Saturday after getting dolled up for date night.

The 31-year-old reality star had her assets on display in two snaps showing her in a long black Mugler dress with a revealing front cutout.

'All hail @monicarosestyle @jenatkinhair @joycebonelli !!!!! They made me so cute for date night,' Khloe wrote in a caption to her more than 30 million followers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-sexy-black-cut-dress.html#ixzz3kK22BGP4


----------



## pukasonqo

mmmhhhh, her face looks very,very looong...PS experts, have they tried to elongate the pic
"revenge body" is a sad, pathetic term. live your life for yourself not for others...ooops! she is a kartrashian after all, silly me!
keep going khloe, we have the THOT kartrash, the plastic, inflatable doll kartrash, the dull one...we just need you as desperate kartrash and find a moniker for kourtney and you all can become the american answer to the spice girls


----------



## DC-Cutie

is she wearing Kabuki theater powder in those 'gym' pics?  or maybe she has self tanner over the rest of her body and it's not matching..  either way, she looks a mess


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian thanked her glam squad on Instagram on Saturday after getting dolled up for date night.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star had her assets on display in two snaps showing her in a long black Mugler dress with a revealing front cutout.
> 
> 'All hail @monicarosestyle @jenatkinhair @joycebonelli !!!!! They made me so cute for date night,' Khloe wrote in a caption to her more than 30 million followers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-sexy-black-cut-dress.html#ixzz3kK22BGP4






she forgot to thank the most import person of the glam squad - the person that performs the miracles with PS!!!


----------



## zen1965

^ITA
This is just getting beyond ridiculous. Who on earth believes that she looks like this?


----------



## berrydiva

Being excited for date night with a male thot...smh


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Being excited for date night with a male thot...smh


 
Well Khloe is...











 that gif was made for the Kardashian/Jenners.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> she forgot to thank the most import person of the glam squad - the person that performs the miracles with PS!!!



I keep reading she's taking Adderall.


----------



## labelwhore04

Oh, so we're supposed to believe she has Kendalls body now?


----------



## LavenderIce

She couldn't be bothered to wear anything other than gym clothes to her mother's event, yet she goes all out for a date with a thot?


----------



## veyda

Revenge body ush:

She will always be a wookie to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has more than just long limbs and an envious pout.

The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star also has a generous derriere, which has been sculpted to a perfect 10 thanks to rigorous workouts with personal trainer Gunnar Peterson.

And on Monday the E! princess reminded everyone how big of an asset she has after her older sister Kim, 34, flaunted her caboose (as well as her cleavage and baby bump) in an eye-popping number at the MTV VMAs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-sister-Kim-flaunted-VMAs.html#ixzz3kQTSVmUL


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has more than just long limbs and an envious pout.
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star a*lso has a generous derriere, which has been sculpted to a perfect 10 thanks to rigorous workouts with personal trainer Gunnar Peterson.*
> 
> And on Monday the E! princess reminded everyone how big of an asset she has after her older sister Kim, 34, flaunted her caboose (as well as her cleavage and baby bump) in an eye-popping number at the MTV VMAs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-sister-Kim-flaunted-VMAs.html#ixzz3kQTSVmUL







  as we say here in the south - lawd how they do go on!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Either she's had more cement injected into her a$$ or the butt pads have been resurrected. 
Whatever it is, she looks ridiculous and comical.


----------



## emchhardy

^ Is she wearing a Tiffany Atlas pendant?

And yes, agree, her a$$ looks completely unnatural.


----------



## Lounorada

emchhardy said:


> ^ Is she wearing a Tiffany Atlas pendant?
> 
> And yes, agree, her a$$ looks completely unnatural.


It looks like the Cartier 'A' necklace
http://www.cartier.co.uk/collection...cklaces/love-necklaces/b7014200-love-necklace


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently revealed she has lost an impressive 35lbs thanks to her new fitness regime, and it looks like Khloe Kardashian is continuing in her quest to be fit and healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star was pictured wearing sports gear as she left an office building in Hollywood on Friday, heading to the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> Donning an Adidas long-sleeved blue and white sweater and black leggings, the 31-year-old displayed her new svelte figure, which she recently described as her 'revenge body' for all the critics who called me the fat one for my entire existence.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-glamorous-appearance-gym.html#ixzz3kJxem8ZV




Jack Nicolson would be proud..


----------



## knasarae

Baby bump.. huh?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has said her curves are hard-won by daily visits to Gunnar Peterson's studio in Beverly Hills.

But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian was gushing about the benefits of waist training, claiming to be 'obsessed' with the trend.

The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star also said the practice, which has been criticized for causing harm to internal organs, 'never hurt nobody.'

The star's full caption read, 'Im obsessed with the gym but a little extra help never hurt nobody @waistgangsociety and @premadonna8.'

'Keep my waist snatched and posture perfect. Once you try it, you will become obsessed!!! Head over to whatsawaist.com the ONLY place to get your waist trainer!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;'

The blonde sister of Kim and Kourtney was wearing a plunging black tank top with biker shorts. The black waist trainer was worn over her clothes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eye-popping-cleavge-selfie.html#ixzz3kVvmcL28


----------



## CobaltBlu

*exits thread*


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She has said her curves are hard-won by daily visits to Gunnar Peterson's studio in Beverly Hills.
> 
> But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian was gushing about the benefits of waist training, *claiming to be 'obsessed' with the trend.*





she will claim to be obsessed with anything that gets her a check!


----------



## Jikena

Hum... Wtf is going on in this pic ? She can't seriously wear that ? I  mean, it must hurt so bad, like... She has a tiny tiny waist on the  picture, with her hips coming out huge. Her really waist is like double that. I don't even know how to explain  !!


----------



## StopHammertime

Jikena said:


> Hum... Wtf is going on in this pic ? She can't seriously wear that ? I  mean, it must hurt so bad, like... She has a tiny tiny waist on the  picture, with her hips coming out huge. Her really waist is like double that. I don't even know how to explain  !!




Corsets displace internal organs to achieve the tiny look in the middle. However, doubt this is the case with her, probably photoshop.


----------



## StopHammertime

Her face looks good in that first pic though.


----------



## Ms.parker123

I can't deny that she definitely looks better (less mannish) then she did a few years ago. But that ridiculous air balloon size a$$ is throwing me off.


----------



## berrydiva

What women put themselves through when they don't feel being them is enough. SMH. That waist trainer isn't necessary anymore than the stuff she had injected into her butt. Life has to be about more than just attention from men, no?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> What women put themselves through when they don't feel being them is enough. SMH. That waist trainer isn't necessary anymore than the stuff she had injected into her butt. Life has to be about more than just attention from men, no?


This. All day. I exercise for health. For me. Any physical positives that come from it (like looking nice in a dress etc) are just a bonus. Its not to cater to dudes.

And that pic is PS'd to high hell.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> as we say here in the south - lawd how they do go on!!!



For real.

Seriously though, are we supposed to believe this ish?


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> For real.
> 
> Seriously though, are we supposed to believe this ish?





:giggles:  of course we are!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *What women put themselves through when they don't feel being them is enough*. SMH. That waist trainer isn't necessary anymore than the stuff she had injected into her butt. Life has to be about more than just attention from men, no?




for real!!  and i don't about anyone else but those waist trainers to me look soooooo uncomfortable!!!!  i can't imagine walking around in that!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-princess said:


> for real!!  and i don't about anyone else but those waist trainers to me look soooooo uncomfortable!!!!  i can't imagine walking around in that!



I have a friend that does burlesque (1930's style) and even she says those fitness witness trainers are dangerous (this from a gal that performs in corsets etc) Waist training a 'la Dita von Teese takes a looooong time because you really need to be careful.


----------



## michie

I mean...if she worked out half as much as she got dressed to stunt like she did and ate right what is the purpose of the waist trainer?


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Those waist trainers are disgusting to me. I just don't understand why ...


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> I mean...if she worked out half as much as she got dressed to stunt like she did and ate right what is the purpose of the waist trainer?





i was just about to post this exact same question!!!  great minds!


----------



## arnott

Jikena said:


> Hum... Wtf is going on in this pic ? She can't seriously wear that ? I  mean, it must hurt so bad, like... She has a tiny tiny waist on the  picture, with her hips coming out huge. Her really waist is like double that. I don't even know how to explain  !!



It looks like her hips are oozing out of the  waist trainer.


----------



## arnott

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This. All day. I exercise for health. For me. Any physical positives that come from it (like looking nice in a dress etc) are just a bonus. Its not to cater to dudes.
> 
> And that pic is PS'd to high hell.


----------



## jclaybo

Those premadonna waist trainers are cheap and she is a scam artist and on the other forum we call her preMcDonald's
-You can look at the bunching of the sides to tell its a cheap eBay version that cost $11 but she sells them for $65 or more, I prefer Fajas Columbianos 
Anyways Khloe looks better without makeup, never seen a whole family of people that look better without make-up. hell even Caitlin could go makeup less, 

at night


----------



## Sassys

Does she not realize we can see the girdle (you can see the outline under the bra). Hot a$$ hell in LA, how the hell does one wear girdles and spanx with jeans no less.


----------



## chowlover2

Sassys said:


> Does she not realize we can see the girdle (you can see the outline under the bra). Hot a$$ hell in LA, how the hell does one wear girdles and spanx with jeans no less.




Not to mention they photoshop their pics to death, so why bother?


----------



## Irishgal

She needs a brain trainer not a waist trainer.


----------



## Jikena

Irishgal said:


> She needs a brain trainer not a waist trainer.



Ouuuuuuhh !!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always had a mystical bent in her nature. 

And on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian got in touch with her New Age side as she shopped for crystals in Hollywood. 

The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was filming her reality TV show while wearing a skintight outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-figure-skintight-outfit.html#ixzz3kXtrsPX8


----------



## DC-Cutie

I pray for Malika to get a damn life....


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always had a mystical bent in her nature.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian got in touch with her New Age side as she shopped for crystals in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was filming her reality TV show while wearing a skintight outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-figure-skintight-outfit.html#ixzz3kXtrsPX8





Looking good!


----------



## Jikena

My god, that side view.

Did she do something to her a$$ ? I feel like the back view is different since yesterday. It looks more nicely shaped or something.

I don't understand why her and Kim keep wearing these super tight "shirts". With all that money, I'd be wearing fancy stuff. Not a simple boring shirt. Well, I could, but I'd at least wear a normal shirt. These tight things seem like stuff you put under sweats when it's cold.


----------



## VickyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This. All day. I exercise for health. For me. Any physical positives that come from it (like looking nice in a dress etc) are just a bonus. Its not to cater to dudes.
> 
> And that pic is PS'd to high hell.



YES, YES and YES!!! It's amazing tho that men think we do it all for them.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She has said her curves are hard-won by daily visits to Gunnar Peterson's studio in Beverly Hills.
> 
> But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian was gushing about the benefits of waist training, claiming to be 'obsessed' with the trend.
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star also said the practice, which has been criticized for causing harm to internal organs, 'never hurt nobody.'
> 
> The star's full caption read, 'Im obsessed with the gym but a little extra help never hurt nobody @waistgangsociety and @premadonna8.'
> 
> 'Keep my waist snatched and posture perfect. Once you try it, you will become obsessed!!! Head over to whatsawaist.com the ONLY place to get your waist trainer!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;'
> 
> The blonde sister of Kim and Kourtney was wearing a plunging black tank top with biker shorts. The black waist trainer was worn over her clothes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eye-popping-cleavge-selfie.html#ixzz3kVvmcL28



The waist training pic is freaky and so fake. Call the fetish hotline!


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> She needs a brain trainer not a waist trainer.




Doll, you nailed it!


----------



## kirsten

You can tell the waist trainer picture is photoshopped by looking at her hair.


----------



## arnott

Jikena said:


> My god, that side view.
> 
> Did she do something to her a$$ ? I feel like the back view is different since yesterday. It looks more nicely shaped or something.
> 
> I don't understand why her and Kim keep wearing these super tight "shirts". With all that money, I'd be wearing fancy stuff. Not a simple boring shirt. Well, I could, but I'd at least wear a normal shirt. *These tight things seem like stuff you put under sweats when it's cold*.



Khloe's outfit reminds me of what Olympic Skiers wear!


----------



## Irishgal

She has a great opportunity here to pull away from the pack. She could go take a few classes, learn a new language! Learn French or Arabic! 
Stop with the phony gym pictures, get some dignity and be the "smart" Kartrashian. 
And with this family "smart" is a relative term but my point is she could actually become likable and have a bit of substance if she tried.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> She has a great opportunity here to pull away from the pack. She could go take a few classes, learn a new language! Learn French or Arabic!
> Stop with the phony gym pictures, get some dignity and be the "smart" Kartrashian.
> And with this family "smart" is a relative term but my point is she could actually become likable and have a bit of substance if she tried.



She's likable to many just not perhaps to me and you. Saying they need to become educated and the like to become likable or be the smart one is the same way someone like her can say "you should workout more, wear more makeup, look stylish, etc". It's relative what people value. And, I don't think they're trying to appeal to those who hold an elitist viewpoint on education...hell I have multiple degrees and don't want to appeal to those folks. Lol.


----------



## beantownSugar

I'm just in awe of Khloe's @ss. I literally cannot believe it.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I pray for Malika to get a damn life....





praying is better than holding your breath waiting for it to happen!!


----------



## AlbertsLove

Does Malika have a job!?


----------



## Lounorada

I don't get the fascination the K's have with wearing these stretchy, super-tight tops that look like a body condom.
They show up every lump and bump (including her real non-revenge-body) and they don't look good on anyone, IMO. Whichever member said they're like thermal undergarments was right.


----------



## Lounorada

AlbertsLove said:


> Does Malika have a job!?



Yep, Khloes rent-a-friend.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I think Malika works at one of the Dash Stores.


----------



## anitalilac

What a desperate wh&$re...

There I said it!


----------



## bag-princess

Dallas_Girl said:


> I think Malika works at one of the Dash Stores.




that can't be paying top dollar!


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> She's likable to many just not perhaps to me and you. Saying they need to become educated and the like to become likable or be the smart one is the same way someone like her can say "you should workout more, wear more makeup, look stylish, etc". It's relative what people value. And, I don't think they're trying to appeal to those who hold an elitist viewpoint on education...hell I have multiple degrees and don't want to appeal to those folks. Lol.




my problem is that i was raised, like many women are, to value education and it is hard seeing the opportunities these people have abd that are wasted
can't see the appeal of a vapid existence
as an example of how education is not valued is that malala and kylie turned 18 in close dates, malala was shot trying to go to school, years later she is a nobel peace price winner, graduates from high school with great grades. kylie does nothing at all, contributes with nothing but guess whose b'day  and whose antics were publicised everywhere


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> I don't get the fascination the K's have with wearing these stretchy, super-tight tops that look like a body condom.
> They show up every lump and bump (including her real non-revenge-body) and they don't look good on anyone, IMO. Whichever member said they're like thermal undergarments was right.



It was me but Imma +1 you.


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> It was me but Imma +1 you.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashians are expanding their already enormous empire.

Kim and Khloe joined forces with Kylie and Kris Jenner on Tuesday night, for a business event and family dinner at Nobu in Malibu, California.

The stars were hosting a preview of their new apps which will be launching soon, suggesting fans of Keeping Up With The Kardashians have a few different ones to look forward to

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nner-host-preview-new-apps.html#ixzz3kcxXMx00


----------



## Jikena

Damn, Khloe has such a big head.


----------



## michie

Jikena said:


> Damn, Khloe has such a big head.



And her face looks downright scary.


----------



## arnott

Jikena said:


> Damn, Khloe has such a big head.



I was thinking the same thing when I saw that last picture!


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> my problem is that i was raised, like many women are, to value education and it is hard seeing the opportunities these people have abd that are wasted
> can't see the appeal of a vapid existence
> as an example of how education is not valued is that malala and kylie turned 18 in close dates, malala was shot trying to go to school, years later she is a nobel peace price winner, graduates from high school with great grades. kylie does nothing at all, contributes with nothing but guess whose b'day  and whose antics were publicised everywhere


I totally agree with you. If I traveled to some of the places they go, I'd spend all my time immersed in the culture, learning about the country, eating the local foods, etc. But I can't begrudge anyone who doesn't want that for themselves...they know it's available as an option and decided at the moment it's not important. The thing about obtaining education is that it can be done at any time in life and its not limited to books.


----------



## veyda

http://www.thesuperficial.com/khloe-kardashian-waist-training-instagram-photoshopped-09-2015


----------



## arnott

veyda said:


> http://www.thesuperficial.com/khloe-kardashian-waist-training-instagram-photoshopped-09-2015



_remember which one of us is the Wookiee in a corset telling a fanbase of impressionable young girls that a little extra help never hurt.

 Are Sasquatch bones really that flexible? _


----------



## pukasonqo

veyda said:


> http://www.thesuperficial.com/khloe-kardashian-waist-training-instagram-photoshopped-09-2015




i knew black was slimming but never realised that it was that slimming! [emoji38]


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Damn, Khloe has such a big head.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If she's going for the deformed look, then congrats. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian thanked her glam squad on Instagram on Saturday after getting dolled up for date night.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star had her assets on display in two snaps showing her in a long black Mugler dress with a revealing front cutout.
> 
> 'All hail @monicarosestyle @jenatkinhair @joycebonelli !!!!! They made me so cute for date night,' Khloe wrote in a caption to her more than 30 million followers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-sexy-black-cut-dress.html#ixzz3kK22BGP4



I thought this was a Khloe Kardashian thread, who the heck is that?


----------



## Lejic

pukasonqo said:


> my problem is that i was raised, like many women are, to value education and it is hard seeing the opportunities these people have abd that are wasted
> can't see the appeal of a vapid existence
> as an example of how education is not valued is that malala and kylie turned 18 in close dates, malala was shot trying to go to school, years later she is a nobel peace price winner, graduates from high school with great grades. kylie does nothing at all, contributes with nothing but guess whose b'day  and whose antics were publicised everywhere




I mean... I agree with what you are saying but I don't think anybody (RT star or not) has to be held to Malala standards. How many people do you personally know and what percentage of them have as meaningful and inspiring lives as Malala?

I get your point and agree but I don't think it's relevant on a thread about a Reality TV star. The freaking News channels don't report real news half the time, I certainly don't turn on E! for news or educational content...


----------



## Eva1991

Coach Lover Too said:


> If she's going for the deformed look, then congrats. Mission accomplished.


----------



## mcb100

I like Khloe's blond a lot better than Kylie's new blond.


Also I'm not defending Khloe, me definitely thinks she is a fameho, but at least she's funny...I like that she can poke fun at herself which is something that none of the other Kardashian's ever really do...they're often all very serious, in perfectly posed selfies and everything (Which Khloe is too, I'm just saying she's funny.)


----------



## arnott

mcb100 said:


> I like Khloe's blond a lot better than Kylie's new blond.
> 
> 
> Also I'm not defending Khloe, me definitely thinks she is a fameho, but at least she's funny...I like that she can poke fun at herself which is something that none of the other Kardashian's ever really do...they're often all very serious, in perfectly posed selfies and everything (Which Khloe is too, I'm just saying she's funny.)



I don't watch the show, how does she poke fun at herself?


----------



## DC-Cutie

my eyes went straight to Khloe's knees - look like she was playing in flour...


----------



## caitlin1214

Is it just me, or do Khloe's boobs look too small above the waist trainer? 

I knew it was a manipulated photo because, well, she's a Kardashian. Photo manipulation is de rigeur in that family. 


When I was in high school, I had to wear a back brace for my scoliosis. It didn't correct anything, it just prevented the curve from getting worse. (I only wore it to bed, because I refused to wear it to school.)  

My orthopedist made marks on the straps to show how far it should be pulled before being velcroed in place. 

I remember having to bring it to overnight camp one summer, and my counselor, who was used to it, had the night off. There was a substitute in our cabin, so it was up to her to help me put it on at night. She was so concerned about hurting me.

I had to reassure her that I was used to it. 

(That said, I would often lean backwards as far as I could in an attempt to loosen the straps. My parents would catch me and tighten them back up.) 

I often joked that it looked (and felt) like a corset on me. 

If that was too tight on me, I can't imagine how tight a real waist trainer would feel!


----------



## B. Jara

DC-Cutie said:


> my eyes went straight to Khloe's knees - look like she was playing in flour...




It looks like whoever applied her bronzer wiped too much off around her knees. Oooops


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always been a sucker for a flashy pair of pumps.

And Khloe Kardashian showed they go with anything as she teamed her skin-tight black dress with a pair of hidden-wedge sneakers on Friday.

Flaunting a figure she's extremely proud of, Khloe smiled happily as she strolled around Beverly Hill.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-black-dress-casual-pumps.html#ixzz3kpQfDpvZ


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jay-sus! The photoshopping on the left side, from her waist to her butt is monumentally bad!!!!  Yo! We've seen how she looks when she's not shopped you dingbats.


----------



## berrydiva

I only look at the bodyguards now. Hello arms!


----------



## CherryKitty

Looking at that waist trainer makes my sides hurt. I once wore a bustier and couldn't handle it. And clearly, the waist trainer does sh*t all. So what's the point? Oh right, endorsement $. Surgery aside, she looks fine as is in real life. The amount of effort that goes into their photos makes me sick.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> I only look at the bodyguards now. Hello arms!




his expresion...i do hope they get paid well, after all they not only have to put up with the kartrashians but they have to see them in all their unphotoshopped glory!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always been a sucker for a flashy pair of pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian showed they go with anything as she teamed her skin-tight black dress with a pair of hidden-wedge sneakers on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> Flaunting a figure she's extremely proud of, Khloe smiled happily as she strolled around Beverly Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-black-dress-casual-pumps.html#ixzz3kpQfDpvZ




General question, why do people carry their birkins with the lock off like that? I always feel like it looks sloppy but it looks like she's done it on purpose, the lock is still there just in the wrong place...?


----------



## Jayne1

I only adjusted the contrast so we can better see how funny her behind looks on those legs.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## poopsie

Her lips look even worse from the side-----if that is possible ush:


----------



## White Orchid

Because those sneakers so go with the bag...


----------



## ByeKitty

StopHammertime said:


> General question, why do people carry their birkins with the lock off like that? I always feel like it looks sloppy but it looks like she's done it on purpose, the lock is still there just in the wrong place...?



I think it's some type of unwritten rule among Birkin carriers... My guess is that it gives the bag, which is in theory quite stiff, a "je ne sais quoi" vibe.


----------



## Encore Hermes

A lot of people (myself included) don't junk up birkins like that, and even carry without the lock and clochette attached.


----------



## uhpharm01

Coach Lover Too said:


>



Haha.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

New storyline. Big surprise, only difference is they admit it in this article.


_Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ just hired some new muscle!


 RadarOnline.com has learned that after *Khloe* *Kardashian*s scary run-in with *Lamar Odom* while filming _KUWTK_ outside a Beverly Hills Soul Cycle, the show has made the decision to hire extra security to keep her safe.
 A production insider told Radar, Nobody was going to take any chances with Khloes safety, so the decision was made to hire bodyguards.


 Of course, the whole drama is going to be a storyline for the  upcoming season, the source said. Khloe didnt want to pay for a  bodyguard out of her own pocket when she wasnt filming, but she hasnt  been alone since the incident with Lamar.




 Khloe feels very secure at her mansion because she lives in a gated  community, and her mansion is also behind gates, the source explained.  She has cameras all over the property as well. Her brother *Rob* and boyfriend *James Harden* are constantly around.


 Behind-the-scenes tensions between Kardashian and Odom recently exploded,  when Odom approached Kardashian as she was heading into Soul Cycle in  the early morning hours and demanded that she speak to him.
 Kardashian let him know that she had nothing to say  at which point  he allegedly grabbed her arm and she yelled for him to stop until  rushing to her car and making a clean getaway.




 However, a source close to Odom insisted The meeting wasnt an ambush and Khloe had nothing to be afraid of.
 While Odom currently isnt thrilled that Khloe is dating James Harden,  the source said, he knows their marriage is over, and its just a  matter of time before the divorce becomes finalized. He is moving on,  and is no threat to Khloes safety.








http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...l&utm_campaign=khloekardashianhiresbodyguards


----------



## mcb100

^I don't know, I feel like Khloe and her people would exaggerate something like that, but who knows? No way for me to tell if it was just like a tap on the arm or if he really grabbed her arm and she felt scared?


----------



## michie

Girl, bye. Everybody wants proof that Big Foot exists. You knew this would happen when you stepped outside.


----------



## veyda




----------



## NYCBelle

I wonder what new body part Khloe is getting work done on because she hasn't been out and about the pass few days


----------



## Coach Lover Too

NYCBelle said:


> I wonder what new body part Khloe is getting work done on because she hasn't been out and about the pass few days



Omg I was just thinking this same thing earlier!! You know something's up!


----------



## Encore Hermes

In Shanghai





LSA 
Imo......business arrangement, up his social media


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> In Shanghai
> scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xfa1/t51.2885-15/e35/11910242_1484375145191566_1719375174_n.jpg
> LSA
> Imo......business arrangement, up his social media



Bad photoshop... Below her arm, her left hip comes out further than where it should meet her waist above her arm. 
I'm no expert on body language, but he doesn't seem keen on standing too close to her. It's like he's posing with some crazy fan... I'll stand close enough for a photo, but not too close.


----------



## redney

What? No pap photos of her departing from LAX? Slacker paps, PMK is gonna be pi$$ed!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Lounorada said:


> Bad photoshop... Below her arm, her left hip comes out further than where it should meet her waist above her arm.
> 
> I'm no expert on body language, but he doesn't seem keen on standing too close to her. It's like he's posing with some crazy fan... I'll stand close enough for a photo, but not too close.




And one ankle is much slimmer than the other


----------



## Lounorada

Dallas_Girl said:


> And one ankle is much slimmer than the other



Good eye, I didn't even see that! Her right ankle looks like it could snap


----------



## Encore Hermes

Foot looks like a lobster


----------



## NYCBelle

redney said:


> What? No pap photos of her departing from LAX? Slacker paps, PMK is gonna be pi$$ed!



Because they're all in NY for Kimye...priorities for PMK


----------



## redney

NYCBelle said:


> Because they're all in NY for Kimye...priorities for PMK



Oh you're right! Poor Khloe gets forgotten again for PMK's Ka$h Kow.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Oh you're right! Poor Khloe gets forgotten again for PMK's Ka$h Kow.



Poor Khloe tries so darn hard and she always ends up being the least important.


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> Because they're all in NY for Kimye...priorities for PMK






   i bet she didn't even know khloe was out of the country!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> i bet she didn't even know khloe was out of the country!


 
I am pretty sure, they are not close to Kim. I am sure Khloe, Kendell, Kylie and Kourt are close. I would bet, they don't interact with one another unless filming. Khloe did say, she didn't speak to them for 3yrs (before the show) and that says a lot.


----------



## BrandSnob

Sassys said:


> I am pretty sure, they are not close to Kim. I am sure Khloe, Kendell, Kylie and Kourt are close. I would bet, they don't interact with one another unless filming. Khloe did say, she didn't speak to them for 3yrs (before the show) and that says a lot.




Yes, it's true that of the 3 K sisters Khloe is closest to Kendal and Kylie. I think it's kind of an age thing and also just a personality thing. Kendall has said that when they were younger she looked at Khloe as a second mom because Khloe was still at home, being the youngest sister, whereas Kourtney and Kim who are several years older were out of the house living life. 

Kim and Kourtney used to be the closest but I'm sure as Kim rose to fame and wasn't around as much and jealousy etc set in with all the sisters in the family things changed. I remember a very early season of the show where Khloe talked about now she didn't like having to work at the store and wished she could be flying around for photo shoots and stuff like Kim. That kind of jealousy separates people somewhat, although I think they are all still somewhat close. After all family are the only people you can really trust not to leak stories etc in their situation.


----------



## White Orchid

I used to sport attire like this (body suit with the high-waisted pants). 

It was 1993 as I recall, too 



Encore Hermes said:


> In Shanghai
> scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xfa1/t51.2885-15/e35/11910242_1484375145191566_1719375174_n.jpg
> LSA
> Imo......business arrangement, up his social media


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I am pretty sure, they are not close to Kim. I am sure Khloe, Kendell, Kylie and Kourt are close. I would bet, they don't interact with one another unless filming. *Khloe did say, she didn't speak to them for 3yrs (before the show) and that says a lot.*





wow!!! i didn't know that.

kris said on tape who her favorite was.  and like her daughter she loves the fact and kanye and his name can do big things so she tags along with them every chance she gets. 

i can't see any of them wanting to be close to kim knowing how their own mother thinks she is the most important!  and of course with kim reminding them that she is the reason for their success.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> wow!!! i didn't know that.
> 
> kris said on tape who her favorite was.  and like her daughter she loves the fact and kanye and his name can do big things so she tags along with them every chance she gets.
> 
> i can't see any of them wanting to be close to kim knowing how their own mother thinks she is the most important!  and of course with kim reminding them that she is the reason for their success.



She said it during the Oprah interview.


----------



## mcb100

Right? That's what I always thought. You occasionally see pictures of Khloe and either Kendall or Kylie together or sometimes a pic of Kourtney and Kendall, but you never see any of them actually pictured with Kim. It's like they all occasionally keep in touch with each other somehow and Kim is either excluded, or (most likely) doesn't bother to keep in touch with them/be seen with them.


----------



## AlbertsLove

When that dad was alive, they all lived in differnet homes. I can't remember who and who, but I think Kim and Kourtney and maybe Rob lived together with the dad.


----------



## michie

Kim said she made Cream of Wheat for her father when he had fallen ill. I wonder where the rest of them were. They were all young, though, and probably didn't want to see their dad battling cancer. Still a very fcuked up family, nonetheless. Someone else, maybe Damon Thomas (?) said that they're all jealous of one another and (IMO) it's because none of them seemed to carry any value to their own mother until they were able to produce a profit for her. They seem to have it all on the surface, yet they appear downright miserable. I guess selling your p***y is very tiring and is not as glamorous as they want their pictures to show.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I too remember Kris saying that Kim was her favorite. Even if it were said in jest, which I doubt, the hurt on Khloe's face seemed legit.
Wanna be mom's favorite? Bring in the big bucks. Pathetic.


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> I too remember Kris saying that Kim was her favorite. Even if it were said in jest, which I doubt, the hurt on Khloe's face seemed legit.
> Wanna be mom's favorite? Bring in the big bucks. Pathetic.



It really is. I am truly shocked that none of them have had a Bynes/Spears style meltdown or an obvious drug/alcohol problem like Lohan. I'm sure they party and all but you never see any of them obviously wasted. Incredible when you consider how messed up they all must be psychologically.


----------



## Oryx816

schadenfreude said:


> It really is. I am truly shocked that none of them have had a Bynes/Spears style meltdown or an obvious drug/alcohol problem like Lohan. I'm sure they party and all but you never see any of them obviously wasted. Incredible when you consider how messed up they all must be psychologically.




Yes.  I find this remarkable as well.  I sometimes think they are on pills, because
of their dead, expressionless eyes.  It could just be misery I'm seeing though.  No matter how you slice it, this family is not the picture of joy and familial love they try to sell.


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Yes.  I find this remarkable as well.  I sometimes think they are on pills, because
> of their dead, expressionless eyes.  It could just be misery I'm seeing though.  No matter how you slice it, this family is not the picture of joy and familial love they try to sell.



I used to joke that Kris lobotomized Kim, who once had a more vivacious personality.  It's probably just the drugs as you said, she had dead eyes and seems robotic at times.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> A lot of people (myself included) don't junk up birkins like that, and even carry without the lock and clochette attached.



I don't junk up mine either but I use their locks and clochettes all the time.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> I only adjusted the contrast so we can better see how funny her behind looks on those legs.



And why is she carrying a 40cm? I typically only use my 40cm for week end get aways. I guess she could be going to a meeting and stashed her lap top and files in there. Wait... who am I kidding.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Encore Hermes said:


> A lot of people (myself included) don't junk up birkins like that, and even carry without the lock and clochette attached.






VickyB said:


> I don't junk up mine either but I use their locks and clochettes all the time.



It was adding the extra, the breloque and there is something else next to that which I thought ott, not the lock and clochette.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Sasha2012

Forget extra leg room, this star needs an upgrade just to ensure her lips do not need to be counted towards her carry-on.

While Kylie Jenner has become the one known for her hard-to-miss lips, big sister Khloe Kardashian was given her a run for her money as she flew out of Los Angeles, California, on Sunday.

The 31-year-old star made flying a very glamorous and very pouty affair as she prepared to head to New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ssive-pout-jet-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz3lfTlRXOM


----------



## schadenfreude

NYCBelle said:


> I wonder what new body part Khloe is getting work done on because she hasn't been out and about the pass few days



Well, you called it.


----------



## veyda

Looks like she got hit in the mouth with a shovel.


----------



## veyda

Khole is that you???

(LOL I know it isn't the Wookie - but still!)


----------



## White Orchid

Is that a bandaid covering the tattoo on her hand?


----------



## veyda

White Orchid said:


> Is that a bandaid covering the tattoo on her hand?


She is probably getting her LO tattoo removed. She is reppin' pube face now.


----------



## nastasja

wtf w/the lips. ridic.


----------



## poopsie

What else does she have to do?


----------



## Jikena

Since she's getting lip fillers, can't she do it right ? I don't know a thing about lip fillers but, shouldn't she get produce at the sides of her upper mouth as well as the rest ? Cause it always looks so weird... Like the sides of the upper lip are super thin and then PAF a big upper lip. Looks ridiculous lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Well I guess those lips save the question any aspiring beau may have; "Guess What Khloe's labia looks like?"


----------



## tomz_grl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well I guess those lips save the question any aspiring beau may have; "Guess What Khloe's labia looks like?"


 
Thanks for that visual while I eat breakfast.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

tomz_grl said:


> Thanks for that visual while I eat breakfast.



Lol. Sorry


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Well I guess those lips save the question any aspiring beau may have; "Guess What Khloe's labia looks like?"







tomz_grl said:


> Thanks for that visual while I eat breakfast.




:lolots:  I think I will soon revisit my dinner.  

FreeSpirit71 is killing meals across the globe!


----------



## hobogirl77

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always been a sucker for a flashy pair of pumps.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian showed they go with anything as she teamed her skin-tight black dress with a pair of hidden-wedge sneakers on Friday.
> 
> Flaunting a figure she's extremely proud of, Khloe smiled happily as she strolled around Beverly Hill.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-casual-pumps.html#ixzz3kpQfDpvZ[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> give me that damn bag!


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> Since she's getting lip fillers, can't she do it right ? I don't know a thing about lip fillers but, shouldn't she get produce at the sides of her upper mouth as well as the rest ? Cause it always looks so weird... Like the sides of the upper lip are super thin and then PAF a big upper lip. Looks ridiculous lol.



I noticed that. It does seem odd that she's not doing the sides, which most derms do&#8230; and leaving the cupids bow alone.  But she's doing the opposite, isn't she.


----------



## Sassys

She actually looks small here
https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/643507327870615553/pu/vid/360x640/5zRpHCkWP6W7zbrO.mp4


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> She actually looks small here
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/643507327870615553/pu/vid/360x640/5zRpHCkWP6W7zbrO.mp4



Wow Khloe looks really good...wonder if she was getting some of that transferred fat sucked out of her rear while she was out of the limelight a few days


----------



## NYCBelle

schadenfreude said:


> Well, you called it.



Yup see the above video she looks super thin


----------



## Bentley1

veyda said:


> Khole is that you???
> 
> (LOL I know it isn't the Wookie - but still!)




[emoji23][emoji23]twins!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Sassys said:


> She actually looks small here
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/643507327870615553/pu/vid/360x640/5zRpHCkWP6W7zbrO.mp4




Dang doesn't even look like her. And to think I always liked her the best outta the bunch. She seemed comfortable with herself.


----------



## anitalilac

Sassys said:


> She actually looks small here
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/643507327870615553/pu/vid/360x640/5zRpHCkWP6W7zbrO.mp4



Wow, she looks smaller and very toned..


----------



## chowlover2

That was taken with a certain lens ( wide angle? ) she doesn't even look like that in photoshopped pics.


----------



## Sassys

See what you guys created

VIDEO: Khloé Kardashian Shows How to Recreate Her &#8216;O.C.D.&#8217; Cookie Jars

http://greatideas.people.com/2015/09/14/khloe-kardashian-cookie-jar-video-app/

She can't even stack cookies without touching her hair.

I find it sad a pathetic Khloe had no accent mark over the "e" in her name the first season of the show.


----------



## chowlover2

What else does she have to do with her time but stack cookies?


----------



## Sassys

chowlover2 said:


> What else does she have to do with her time but stack cookies?



Amen!!!


----------



## lp640

The most pointless, annoying and talentless Kardashian.  What would she do without Kim? 

 Can't find it in me to be impressed by the decent body of a wealthy woman who truly does nothing all day.  Her face still looks like my left foot, despite her weight loss.

I am not a Kim fan but I find her far more tolerable.


----------



## michie

*sigh* Besides those jars not even keeping those cookies fresh, she looks like a damned fool redoing this every 1st of the month "like paying your rent". I found it strange she didn't say "mortgage" instead. Doesn't she pay a mortgage, or is she addressing what she thinks are birds who stack cookies and pay rent?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I had already figured out how she stacked those cookies....it's not rocket science, lol. She's become obnoxious as hell but Khloe and I are ---><--- here about organization and cleanliness. A pretty, clean, organized home is a happy home.

I do think that the two gallon jars are a bit crazy, tho. Four two gallon jars of junk food is OD, especially when you live by yourself. Maybe she lets the KUWTK film crew eat some or maybe it explains why she 'beasts' in the gym but still looks softer than a marshmallow. A half gallon or gallon jar is more than enough for me. 

Side note: I really try not to describe my neat freakiness as OCD, and it kinda irks me when I see people do it. It's a real disorder and it's way deeper than just stacking cookies and liking things to be clean.


----------



## AlbertsLove

Do cookies stay fresh that long? I bet someone with real OCD think she is a real B!!!


----------



## michie

No, they aren't staying fresh. There's no seal on the jars and they're not airtight. She basically said she just empties it and starts fresh every 1st of the month. By that time, she said maybe half the jar is eaten.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Yeah, Oreos don't keep for long before going stale. She's getting a week or two tops before those cookies go soft. A half gallon jar would be more sensible but


----------



## White Orchid

Whilst the photoshop is generally on point here, someone forgot to touch up her upper arm.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Can anyone ID Khloe's jumper?! TIA!


----------



## Sarahs12

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Can anyone ID Khloe's jumper?! TIA!



Gavan 
http://outfitidentifier.com/khloe-k...ans-blue-jumpsuit-tan-handbag-and-nude-pumps/


----------



## stylemepretty

What's going on with her upper arm? Looks off. And the shadowing behind her backside?!  They need to fire whoever is photoshopping these pics :weird:


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> That was taken with a certain lens ( wide angle? ) she doesn't even look like that in photoshopped pics.



Yep, the video looks distorted, like she's been stretched.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Whilst the photoshop is generally on point here, someone forgot to touch up her upper arm.



The photoshop is hilariously bad. That phantom shadow around her a$$ is weird looking too... Fail.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> The photoshop is hilariously bad. That phantom shadow around her a$$ is weird looking too... Fail.



And checkout Kim's overly done shadowing on her belly and boobs. She also has a light shadow on the right leg (her left).


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And checkout Kim's overly done shadowing on her belly and boobs. She also has a light shadow on the right leg (her left).


Yep.
And, with Kim's left leg (right of the pic) the concrete that outlines her leg looks distorted, it's like a strip of darker coloured concrete running up/down her leg. 'They' have obviously taken a huge chunk off her thigh and as far as the seam of her dress.  
Fail.


----------



## stylemepretty

It's comical really. Do they think we don't know what they look like in real life?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has proudly been flaunting her hard-earned figure in an array of striking outfits of late.

But Khloe Kardashian's latest look was perhaps the best in which to display her slimline yet still bodacious curves.

The 30-year-old reality TV star was a true stunner as she stepped out on Monday with her sister Kourtney as they headed to their younger sibling Kylie Jenner's Galore magazine cover party during New York Fashion Week.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-s-star-studded-NYFW-bash.html#ixzz3loP0buGU


----------



## Oryx816

Khloe's pre pap walk checklist:


Poorly blended neon orange foundation--check

Platypus lips-- check

Chola nails-- check

Fierce "Children of the Corn" gaze-- check


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sarahs12 said:


> Gavan
> 
> http://outfitidentifier.com/khloe-k...ans-blue-jumpsuit-tan-handbag-and-nude-pumps/




Thanks!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/14...rs-interviewed-all-together-for-the-1st-time/

Kim Kardashian, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian sit on stage at an event at the Apple Store Soho on Monday (September 14) in New York City.

All five sisters answered questions about their highly anticipated websites and apps, which just launched today! This is the first time they all have been interviewed at the same time.

The ladies are also in town to attend some New York Fashion Week shows  fashion week ends on Thursday so stay tuned for lots more event coverage!


----------



## michie

Why does Khloe look like Kathy Lee Gifford now???


----------



## sally.m

Help a girl out.......

If the paps take pictures of the real sized Khloe, who does the photoshopping? Surely they want to release the ugly pictures? 

I understand if K takes a selfie, she slims it down but how does it work if she didnt take the picture?


----------



## terebina786

They're really starting to look alike - Khloe and Kylie.

I like Khloe's jumpsuit thing, she pulls it off well.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mess on mess on mess. Just an all around mess, all of them. 

OT but I really despise the 'Walking Dead" nude lip colors that are trendy at the moment (referring to Khloe's lip color with the blue jumpsuit) That ish isn't cute.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/14...rs-interviewed-all-together-for-the-1st-time/
> 
> Kim Kardashian, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian sit on stage at an event at the Apple Store Soho on Monday (September 14) in New York City.
> 
> All five sisters answered questions about their highly anticipated websites and apps, which just launched today! This is the first time they all have been interviewed at the same time.
> 
> The ladies are also in town to attend some New York Fashion Week shows  fashion week ends on Thursday so stay tuned for lots more event coverage!


Khloe girl, your hair's looking a tad dry...


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> Khloe's pre pap walk checklist:
> 
> 
> Poorly blended neon orange foundation--check
> 
> Platypus lips-- check
> 
> Chola nails-- check
> 
> Fierce "Children of the Corn" gaze-- check



We have another drinking game!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Khloe girl, your hair's looking a tad dry...



She needs some of that old school afro sheen - Sta So Fro


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> She needs some of that old school afro sheen - Sta So Fro



 indeed!


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Mess on mess on mess. Just an all around mess, all of them.
> 
> *OT but I really despise the 'Walking Dead" nude lip colors that are trendy at the moment (referring to Khloe's lip color with the blue jumpsuit) That ish isn't cute*.


 
Agreed. It's a mess.


----------



## Lounorada

The pattern on the front on that fugly dress looks like a giant labia. How fitting...







...when she brought a camel-toe-cover to hide it :lolots:






She looks horrendous.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> The pattern on the front on that fugly dress looks like a giant labia. How fitting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...when she brought a camel-toe-cover to hide it :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks horrendous.



That's Kamel Toe Kover (TM), doll.

Yanno, it could be the next product for the K's to sell! They haven't been selling or endorsing any products recently, since every product they touch is a big huge flop. Kamel Toe Kover (TM) has a specific audience and could be a huge success for them


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> That's Kamel Toe Kover (TM), doll.
> 
> Yanno, it could be the next product for the K's to sell! They haven't been selling or endorsing any products recently, since every product they touch is a big huge flop. Kamel Toe Kover (TM) has a specific audience and could be a huge success for them



 You beat me to it LOL!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

DC-Cutie said:


> She needs some of that old school afro sheen - Sta So Fro



How bout some Soul Glo?


----------



## VickyB

Who puts them in these clothes and why do they agree to wear them???


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> *The pattern on the front on that fugly dress looks like a giant labia. *How fitting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...when she brought a camel-toe-cover to hide it :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks horrendous.



That's a pattern? omg, my bad.......I thought it was  her real....well, you know, ....it showed through the sheer fabric......

She looks different. Where there any more pics of her in Shanghai? I was thinking she shopped herself into a couple of James' pics while she was recovering from some tucks,  lipo face sculpting etc.


----------



## AshTx.1

Khloe's lips look terrible.


----------



## kirsten

That pattern in that section is so unfortunate. I wouldn't want to be walking around looking like a lace vagina.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> *That's a pattern? omg, my bad.......I thought it was  her real....well, you know, ....it showed through the sheer fabric......*
> 
> She looks different. Where there any more pics of her in Shanghai? I was thinking she shopped herself into a couple of James' pics while she was recovering from some tucks,  lipo face sculpting etc.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sasha2012 said:


> She has proudly been flaunting her hard-earned figure in an array of striking outfits of late.
> 
> 
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian's latest look was perhaps the best in which to display her slimline yet still bodacious curves.
> 
> 
> 
> The 30-year-old reality TV star was a true stunner as she stepped out on Monday with her sister Kourtney as they headed to their younger sibling Kylie Jenner's Galore magazine cover party during New York Fashion Week.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-s-star-studded-NYFW-bash.html#ixzz3loP0buGU




Ermahgerd that second pic [emoji15]


----------



## VickyB

OMG! I just saw the video of Khloe twerking in the spider web dress at some party. Her a$$ filled up the entire camera shot.


----------



## lanasyogamama

kirsten said:


> That pattern in that section is so unfortunate. I wouldn't want to be walking around looking like a lace vagina.



A lace vagina!!!!!!!!  Perfect!


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> OMG! I just saw the video of Khloe twerking in the spider web dress at some party. Her a$$ filled up the entire camera shot.



She loves twerking...she needs a lesson in twerking though if she's going to keep doing it so badly. I'm sure Amber can teach her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> She loves twerking...she needs a lesson in twerking though if she's going to keep doing it so badly. I'm sure Amber can teach her.



it won't matter if she learns from Amber because Khloe's butt is NOT moving.  you need some giggle when you twerk


----------



## berrydiva

^true she's definitely not making that thing clap


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Yeah, Oreos don't keep for long before going stale. She's getting a week or two tops before those cookies go soft. A half gallon jar would be more sensible but



I was going to say that nobody has that kind of time (but then I remembered she does).

It's not very sanitary: her touching her hair while she's touching the cookies. 

I try not to keep cookies in my apartment, because I know I can't control myself with them, but when I do have them, they stay in the packaging in the freezer.


----------



## Jikena

caitlin1214 said:


> I was going to say that nobody has that kind of time (but then I remembered she does).
> 
> It's not very sanitary: her touching her hair while she's touching the cookies.
> 
> I try not to keep cookies in my apartment, because I know I can't control myself with them, but when I do have them, they stay in the packaging in the freezer.



If half the cookies are still in the jar by the time she has to change them, who not use little jars ? I don't understand why you'd put money in lots of cookies you know won't be eaten. But then again we're talking about Khloe, she doesn't care since she's rich... Also, without even talking about the excess of cookies, those jars are just way too big, looks like it should be in a troll's house... Oh wait it's Khloe's house ! Fine then


----------



## hobogirl77

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/14...rs-interviewed-all-together-for-the-1st-time/
> 
> Kim Kardashian, Khloe Kardashian, Kendall Jenner, Kylie Jenner and Kourtney Kardashian sit on stage at an event at the Apple Store Soho on Monday (September 14) in New York City.
> 
> All five sisters answered questions about their highly anticipated websites and apps, which just launched today! This is the first time they all have been interviewed at the same time.
> 
> The ladies are also in town to attend some New York Fashion Week shows  fashion week ends on Thursday so stay tuned for lots more event coverage!




love her cartier jewelry!


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> it won't matter if she learns from Amber because Khloe's butt is NOT moving.  you need some giggle when you twerk



That's a typo right?  Or I really am getting old as I have no clue how a butt giggles.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> That's a typo right?  Or I really am getting old as I have no clue how a butt giggles.




   yes it was a typo!!!   jiggle


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> yes it was a typo!!!   jiggle



Cheers, big ears


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> yes it was a typo!!!   jiggle



thank you.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Khloe's butt probably giggles when she try to make it tweak [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> yes it was a typo!!!   jiggle




[emoji53] well now I'm disappointed ...


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] well now I'm disappointed ...





:giggles:


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] well now I'm disappointed ...




Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashian-Jenner clan filled all filled different roles at Kanye West's New York Fashion Week event the Skylight Modern in Chelsea.

Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian were there to support their half-sister Kylie Jenner from the front row as she was one of the models dressed in the 38-year-old rapper's designs.

However, the supermodel in the family, 19-year-old Kendall Jenner, not only did not participate in the event but was relegated to the second row behind her reality star sisters. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-NYFW.html#ixzz3lvum2qG7


----------



## tomz_grl

I want to see her sit in those jeans...


----------



## Encore Hermes

Why they refer to them as bolt ons





Daily mail


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tomz_grl said:


> I want to see her sit in those jeans...



First thing I think of is yeast infection.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like she's struggling to walk in those [del]ridiculously tight[/del] jeans... like she has a bad case of haemorrhoids.


----------



## Swanky

*Khloe Kardashian More Bang ... For Your $200 Million*

 *         33 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *






*Khloe Kardashian* is gonna mess around and get someone at Adidas a GIANT well-deserved bonus check -- based purely on her ***.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3m0RWW1dg
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Khloe is starting to look more and more like a drag queen to me.


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Khloe Kardashian More Bang ... For Your $200 Million*
> 
> *         33 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian* is gonna mess around and get someone at Adidas a GIANT well-deserved bonus check -- based purely on her ***.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3m0RWW1dg
> ​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Really Khloe?


----------



## Sasha2012

She'd tell you she puts her pants on one leg at a time, just like everyone else.

But God only knows how - or why - Khloe Kardashian managed to climb into this Adidas body stocking for her flight home to LA on Thursday night. 

The 31-year-old stepped onto the plane in New York as she departed NY Fashion Week wearing a skin tight black three-striped body suit - designed by pop princess Rita Ora for Adidas Originals - that followed every curve of her fab figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...th-body-stocking-flight-LA.html#ixzz3m0p78dSh


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

What the hell?


----------



## michie

She woke up and couldn't decide if she wanted to be a track star...or a THOT, I see.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

With heels, no less!


----------



## maddie66

michie said:


> She woke up and couldn't decide if she wanted to be a track star...or a THOT, I see.




Was just going to say, if you're not Allyson Felix, you might want to think twice about this look!


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> She woke up and couldn't decide if she wanted to be a track star...or a THOT, I see.


 :lolots::giggles:


----------



## redney

Blow up doll. 

She's taking a risk without the Kamel Toe Kover (TM) with that get up.


----------



## TC1

You can see the sheen of spanx under that bodysuit. Can you imagine?. Like the worst double sausage casing. Urrgh.


----------



## Swanky

Is she holding on to someone's infant car seat to steady herself?!


----------



## Lounorada

All I can do at those pictures is 
She looks stupid and desperate for attention.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Is she holding on to someone's infant car seat to steady herself?!




Looks like it.


----------



## redney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Is she holding on to someone's infant car seat to steady herself?!



Kourtney's son?


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> She woke up and couldn't decide if she wanted to be a track star...or a THOT, I see.




Lol


----------



## terebina786

Isn't a flight from NY to LA like 5 hours? I would have to pee so badly once I'm off the flight and getting that monstrosity off would not be fun with a full bladder.


----------



## White Orchid

Coach Lover Too said:


> Khloe is starting to look more and more like a drag queen to me.


Starting to????


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Lol


And somehow magically made the two coalesce perfectly!  The woman is a genius.


----------



## anitalilac

Her lips bothers me more then anything else about her....I mean she bothers me but the lips are just giving me nightmares..how is that even possible?


----------



## chowlover2

anitalilac said:


> Her lips bothers me more then anything else about her....I mean she bothers me but the lips are just giving me nightmares..how is that even possible?




Me too, how can she think they look good?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> The Kardashian-Jenner clan filled all filled different roles at Kanye West's New York Fashion Week event the Skylight Modern in Chelsea.
> 
> Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian were there to support their half-sister Kylie Jenner from the front row as she was one of the models dressed in the 38-year-old rapper's designs.
> 
> However, the supermodel in the family, 19-year-old Kendall Jenner, not only did not participate in the event but was relegated to the second row behind her reality star sisters.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-NYFW.html#ixzz3lvum2qG7



In the 4th pic, is that one of the Village People in the front row?


----------



## NYCBelle

In another forum they call her the Khlobominable Snowman  I can't


----------



## Lounorada

NYCBelle said:


> In another forum they call her the Khlobominable Snowman  I can't


 
:lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> In another forum they call her the Khlobominable Snowman  I can't




I swear they have the most creative names over there.  Hilarious.


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> In another forum they call her the Khlobominable Snowman  I can't




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Does she change when she gets on/off the plane? I can't see any sane person wearing that get-up on a 5 hr flight.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Does she change when she gets on/off the plane? I can't see any sane person wearing that get-up on a 5 hr flight.



Wasn't there a pic posted of her before where she did change?


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't know what's more sad though, wearing that outfit on a 5 hr flight or changing into that outfit just to have your pic taken by the paps.


----------



## hobogirl77

why kim keep bringing her kid to a fashion show?? idiot! shes the only one who does that SMH


----------



## Eva1991

Her lips have gotten a lot bigger since the last time I checked this thread. Now I see why she's Kylie's role model. They look like twins.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's an avowed fitness fanatic.

But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian put one of her more god-given assets on display as she was joined her older sisters Kim and Kourtney for a family getaway to San Diego, California.

The 31-year-old showed off her cleavage in a plunging top as she was seen carrying her three-year-old niece Penelope out of her SUV.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...im-Kourtney-family-getaway.html#ixzz3mWsMTzFJ


----------



## redney

First, "God given assets"???!!!!! :lolots:

Second, what are all those things hanging off the car rear view mirror in the second pic. Are they all for selfies WTF??


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> First, "God given assets"???!!!!! :lolots:
> 
> *Second, what are all those things hanging off the car rear view mirror in the second pic*. Are they all for selfies WTF??



They're filming. Always filming.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

San Diego (September 22)


----------



## Encore Hermes

_But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian put one of her more god-given assets on display _

 Dr. God-Given MD ?


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> They're filming. Always filming.



Ah, yes, thank you. I should have known.


----------



## Star1231

I like Khloe's outfit.


----------



## White Orchid

Her hair is really thin at the scalp.  Is that because of all the weaves she constantly wears?


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> She's an avowed fitness fanatic.
> 
> But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian put one of her more god-given assets on display as she was joined her older sisters Kim and Kourtney for a family getaway to San Diego, California.
> 
> The 31-year-old showed off her cleavage in a plunging top as she was seen carrying her three-year-old niece Penelope out of her SUV.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...im-Kourtney-family-getaway.html#ixzz3mWsMTzFJ



God given lmao!

In the last pic she looks like a giant Olsen twin, I die lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> _But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian put one of her more god-given assets on display _
> 
> Dr. God-Given MD ?


----------



## White Orchid

I really like that duster she's wearing.  Can anyone ID it?  Lou?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I really like that duster she's wearing.  Can anyone ID it?  Lou?



It's by 'Naked Wardrobe' 
http://www.nakedwardrobe.com/shop/body.php?module=product_details&amp;pid=3262&amp;catid=33&amp;id=2


----------



## Lounorada

Khloes face really irks me. She always looks so damn pretentious and those overly pursed fake lips of hers don't help her look any better 
The tight tops tucked-in/bodysuits with overly tight skinny jeans is not a good look on her... at all. It really exposes her non-'revenge' body and non-existent waistline.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Her hair is really thin at the scalp.  Is that because of all the weaves she constantly wears?





yep!  just like with kim's when the camera catches what it shouldn't.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> God given lmao!
> 
> In the last pic she looks like a *giant Olsen twin*, I die lol.


----------



## anitalilac

Lounorada said:


> Khloes face really irks me. She always looks so damn pretentious and those overly pursed fake lips of hers don't help her look any better
> The tight tops tucked-in/bodysuits with overly tight skinny jeans is not a good look on her... at all. It really exposes her non-'revenge' body and non-existent waistline.



That's it, that's the right word....pretentious..and full of Sh*t too..


----------



## lanasyogamama

Dying at non revenge body!


----------



## terebina786

Am I the only one that thinks that the tight tops/bodysuits and skinny jeans look so tacky?


----------



## summer2815

Looking at all that makeup and their outfits makes me so uncomfortable.  Must be a pain to wash their faces at night.  My pores are clogging just thinking about it.  

I also can't imagine going around in such skin tight clothing.  That is just me though.  I am a messy ponytail, sweatpants and large tshirt girl in my heart.


----------



## mcb100

I don't know, I pick apart overly plastic surgery done faces on here but I don't think I ever make negative body comments. I know Khloe's a celebrity and she has all the money in the world to get her in shape, but I also kind of feel like you're born with whatever shape you're born with. Example being: if you are born bottom heavy, it's gonna be even harder for you to fight against the shape you were born with. 
  I believe if she really puts the effort in at the gym and really tries, then she can get there. It won't be easy though, as I feel like she is naturally shaped the way she is. But for her to lose a ton of weight would have to be a true commitment. As in like no running around California in yoga pants with fattening coffees in hand, I mean, she he'd have to put in a lot of real gym work.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> It's by 'Naked Wardrobe'
> http://www.nakedwardrobe.com/shop/body.php?module=product_details&amp;pid=3262&amp;catid=33&amp;id=2


Omg are you for real????

Thank you oh Queen of fashion


----------



## twinkle.tink

White Orchid said:


> Omg are you for real????
> 
> Thank you oh Queen of fashion


 
Lou really is the queen of fashion!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Omg are you for real????
> 
> Thank you oh Queen of fashion




 You're welcome hun! 
That one was easy, I was only browsing the clothes on that website a few days ago so I recognised it instantly!




twinkle.tink said:


> Lou really is the queen of fashion!


----------



## dr.pepper

lanasyogamama said:


> Dying at non revenge body!




BAHAHAHAHA!!! Me toooo! [emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> You're welcome hun!
> That one was easy, I was only browsing the clothes on that website a few days ago so I recognised it instantly!


I have no words.  Just my teeny-weeny words of gratitude.  You're incredible and that duster is CHEAP by Aussie standards, woo hoo!


----------



## tweegy

Lol I remember the days when ladyloub  was fashion guru .... [emoji22] ladyloub, what happened girl?


----------



## berrydiva

twinkle.tink said:


> Lou really is the queen of fashion!




Yas!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I have no words.  Just my teeny-weeny words of gratitude.  You're incredible and that duster is CHEAP by Aussie standards, woo hoo!



You're welcome!  Can't complain about the price, that's for sure


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> She's an avowed fitness fanatic.
> 
> But on Tuesday Khloe Kardashian put one of her more god-given assets on display as she was joined her older sisters Kim and Kourtney for a family getaway to San Diego, California.
> 
> The 31-year-old showed off her cleavage in a plunging top as she was seen carrying her three-year-old niece Penelope out of her SUV.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...im-Kourtney-family-getaway.html#ixzz3mWsMTzFJ



Khloe should adopt she seems like she would be a hands on mommy


----------



## guccimamma

Lola69 said:


> Khloe should adopt she seems like she would be a hands on mommy



nah, i want to see her pregnant. she'll bust at the seams.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has made a habit of showing off her impossibly tiny midsection while praising the wonders of waist training.

And the 31-year-old E! star was at it again on Thursday as she shared a snap of her cover girl figure wrapped in a pink and black belt.

This show-off post comes just after her estranged husband Lamar Odom re-opened his Instagram account.

The former LA Lakers and Dallas Mavericks player was ridiculed by Keeping Up With The Kardashian fans for cheating on the daughter of Kris Jenner, 59.

In December Khloe filed for divorce from the New Yorker. They have yet to finalize their split.

Her heartbreak from Odom seemed to be far from her mind on Thursday as she showed off her trim body which has been hard won by trips to Gunnar Peterson's studio in Beverly Hills.

In the premiere of Keeping Up With The Kardashians aeason 11, Khloe admitted she still regularly checks up on her ex. 'I dont believe in just acting like that relationship never existed,' she said.

Khloe's caption read, 'Who doesn't love a good waist trainer/bathroom selfie.

'Make sure you follow my girl @premadonna87 @waistgangsociety for the best trainers in the game.'

The reality diva wore a bright neon yellow top with multi colored leggings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mar-Odom-rejoins-Instagram.html#ixzz3mi4Sez2E


----------



## AEGIS

gosh i assumed her thread would be on the last page
what does she do now?


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> nah, i want to see her pregnant. she'll bust at the seams.


----------



## michie

I like all the OXO containers, but that is not a pantry of a person who works out in "beast mode".


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has made a habit of showing off her impossibly tiny midsection while praising the wonders of waist training.
> 
> And the 31-year-old E! star was at it again on Thursday as she shared a snap of her cover girl figure wrapped in a pink and black belt.
> 
> This show-off post comes just after her estranged husband Lamar Odom re-opened his Instagram account.
> 
> The former LA Lakers and Dallas Mavericks player was ridiculed by Keeping Up With The Kardashian fans for cheating on the daughter of Kris Jenner, 59.
> 
> In December Khloe filed for divorce from the New Yorker. They have yet to finalize their split.
> 
> Her heartbreak from Odom seemed to be far from her mind on Thursday as she showed off her trim body which has been hard won by trips to Gunnar Peterson's studio in Beverly Hills.
> 
> In the premiere of Keeping Up With The Kardashians aeason 11, Khloe admitted she still regularly checks up on her ex. 'I dont believe in just acting like that relationship never existed,' she said.
> 
> Khloe's caption read, 'Who doesn't love a good waist trainer/bathroom selfie.
> 
> 'Make sure you follow my girl @premadonna87 @waistgangsociety for the best trainers in the game.'
> 
> The reality diva wore a bright neon yellow top with multi colored leggings.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mar-Odom-rejoins-Instagram.html#ixzz3mi4Sez2E



Is that a huge fat roll right under her waist trainer?

Is that the pantry in her house?


----------



## michie

You'd think you have glaucoma when you look at these blurred out, photoshopped pics...


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> gosh i assumed her thread would be on the last page
> what does she do now?




Organizes kitchens?

Why does she have so much junk food? There's nothing but sugar everywhere. At least in Yolanda Fosters kitchen she had all healthy goods because of the cleanses she was constantly on. ( RHoBH ) That is not the kitchen of someone who is a beast in the gym. Looks like the kitchen if a friend of mine with 4 kids!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Omg! I thought that was a candy store.  That's crazy.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Organizes kitchens?
> *
> Why does she have so much junk food? There's nothing but sugar everywhere.* At least in Yolanda Fosters kitchen she had all healthy goods because of the cleanses she was constantly on. ( RHoBH ) *That is not the kitchen of someone who is a beast in the gym*. Looks like the kitchen if a friend of mine with 4 kids!



Guess that's why we don't see results from her going to the gym.  She may go beast-mode at the gym and then beast-mode on all her junk food.


----------



## michie

She claims it for all the ppl who drop by her house. And she said that Rob lives there and sometimes brings 20 friends over and they raid the pantry.


----------



## chowlover2

I think the only thing Khloe goes into beast mode for is photoshop!


----------



## luvchnl

Her nose wow!  She's starting to look like Latoya Jackson :O


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I love how chunky her waist is in her pantry pics but it's half the size in her waist training pics... we know all that junk food isn't  for her guests. She ain't fooling no one with her bs. And since socks lives with her and they all claim they want him to get healthy and slim down why so much junk food in the house? Oh I know why because if you keep socks plump you can't be the "fat one" of the family. Oy typical Kardashian nonsense.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There is not one healthy thing in that damn pantry. Khloe will end up with an ish-load of health problems. You know she's eating some of that herself *smh*

#OCDSugarFreak


----------



## Coach Lover Too

luvchnl said:


> View attachment 3138298
> 
> Her nose wow!  *She's starting to look like Latoya Jackson* :O



She most definitely is in that picture!


----------



## michie

She's full of sh!t. And, remember, she's the one who loves to cook, but she has OXO Pop Ups filled not with food staples, but Hostess Cupcakes. Girl, bye. As a matter of fact, where is the rice, lentils, pasta, etc??? Nothing but cake mixes, candy and cereal.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> I think the only thing Khloe goes into beast mode for is photoshop!



Exactly... and she can't even get that right!


----------



## DC-Cutie

look at all those cake mix boxes on the top row and I just noticed the bottom too...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DC-Cutie said:


> look at all those cake mix boxes on the top row and I just noticed the bottom too...
> 
> View attachment 3138450



I think I could succeed at this diet!


----------



## uhpharm01

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think I could succeed at this diet!



New too


----------



## Encore Hermes

If she is using OXO? If she is, the person who staged the shoot didn't seal the cereal


----------



## tomz_grl

I'd hate to be the house cleaner that had to dust all of that mess!


----------



## Singra

It's hard to think anything concerning the K's isn't stage managed. Although I feel like the pantry is an accurate reflection of her personality I wonder... does she really eat that food or is it product placement that gets rolled away when the cameras leave?


----------



## Lounorada

All the stuff in that pantry makes me feel sick just looking at it, far too much sweet stuff  
I'm a savoury foods kinda person and can only tolerate sweet stuff in small doses. 


I imagine Khloe coming home from non-'beast mode' at the gym and sitting in her pantry like this...


----------



## Lounorada

luvchnl said:


> View attachment 3138298
> 
> Her nose wow!  She's starting to look like Latoya Jackson :O


 

Her nose looks contoured to death. It would prob crack and fall off from all the makeup if she moved it.
What's going on with her stomach in this pic though? It's like she has a kangaroo pouch.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think I could succeed at this diet!




No need to diet Doll, Photoshop is your best friend in the K world!


----------



## guccimamma

is she sponsored by hostess? that pantry is for a 11 year old boy.


----------



## Jikena

Why is she putting boxes into a box ?
I'm talking about the pic with the glass container which contains candies already in boxes. So weird because the boxes are so big she can only put three of them in the glass container. I don't see the point.


----------



## berrydiva

Her pantry is full of process foods and sugar. No wonder her body took so long to get to present state and she still doesn't look like she goes beast in the gym.


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Why is she putting boxes into a box ?
> I'm talking about the pic with the glass container which contains candies already in boxes. So weird because the boxes are so big she can only put three of them in the glass container. I don't see the point.




I spotted that two, it looks so stupid and pointless.


----------



## dr.pepper

Hm an old ep is on from 2010 and Bruce actually goes to Alex (Khlo's possible biological father) for a haircut!


----------



## Jayne1

luvchnl said:


> View attachment 3138298
> 
> Her nose wow! * She's starting to look like Latoya Jackson *:O



I was coming here to say that! Latoya Jackson!


----------



## arnott

Encore Hermes said:


> If she is using OXO? If she is, the person who staged the shoot didn't seal the cereal



She looks weird with her hand grabbing her other arm.  Like she's trying to suck it in so hard!


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Her pantry is full of process foods and sugar. No wonder her body took so long to get to present state and she still doesn't look like she goes beast in the gym.



she goes beast in the pantry.


----------



## Ladybug09

Coach Lover Too said:


> I think I could succeed at this diet!


LOL!



Encore Hermes said:


> If she is using OXO? If she is, the person who staged the shoot didn't seal the cereal
> glamour.com/images/home/2015/09/1-khloe-kardashian-pantry-0924-screengrab-w724.jpg


What the heck are these OXO containers you guys are talking about?


----------



## dr.pepper

The cereal containers are OXO, the best small kitchen tools brand ever. I legit have OXO things I've used for close to 10 years and they are in great condition. Looove OXO.


----------



## michie

I'm really side-eyeing the canned cake frosting, tho. She kitchen-fluent but can't combine butter, sugar and milk/cream? Come on, Khlogre...


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> What the heck are these OXO containers you guys are talking about?



I love them....they keep a nice air-tight seal on food. I'm kind of like Khloe in that I put everything in those clear OXO containers too. I don't like the food packages but I also don't but a bunch of processed/boxed foods like her.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I'm really side-eyeing the canned cake frosting, tho. She kitchen-fluent but can't combine butter, sugar and milk/cream? Come on, Khlogre...


Exactly....frosting is so damn easy to make. Hell cake is easy to make from scratch.


----------



## zippie

Aw KHLOW, what happened to your nose.  You know the one that looked exactly like your real dad's nose?


----------



## Star1231

michie said:


> I'm really side-eyeing the canned cake frosting, tho. She kitchen-fluent but can't combine butter, sugar and milk/cream? Come on, Khlogre...



Lol @Khlogre


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ladybug09 said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> What the heck are these OXO containers you guys are talking about?



Costco sells boxed sets, I bought two.  Love!





Amazon


----------



## chowlover2

I keep my flour, sugar, etc in the OXO, they are great.


----------



## jclaybo

guccimamma said:


> is she sponsored by hostess? that pantry is for a 11 year old boy.


lmao! I have an 11 year old and looked in my pantry and yep we have the same foods, only problem is my 11 year old opens packages and doesnt close them and puts empty stuff back in the pantry


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> I love them....they keep a nice air-tight seal on food. I'm kind of like Khloe in that I put everything in those clear OXO containers too. I don't like the food packages but I also don't but a bunch of processed/boxed foods like her.





chowlover2 said:


> I keep my flour, sugar, etc in the OXO, they are great.



Same here. I love seeing them in the pantry. I got a 10 pc set from KMart for $30, using their Shop-Your-Way rewards they're always emailing me.


----------



## jclaybo

Sasha2012 said:


> Airports can be crazy at the best of times.
> 
> But when you are a Kardashian there is the added obstacle course of fans, photographers and trying to get through security all without having a hair out of place.
> 
> Clearly Khloe thought going for sporty attire to take her latest airbound trip on Wednesday was the way forward when she and sister Kendall jetted off from LAX.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dash-sister-Kendall-jet-LA.html#ixzz3hzSkxGMM



Joyce looks good for 70


----------



## guccimamma

jclaybo said:


> Joyce looks good for 70



is she planning to fly in those clothes? so uncomfortable just looking at her.


----------



## jclaybo

guccimamma said:


> is she planning to fly in those clothes? so uncomfortable just looking at her.


LOL! Its an old post from earlier this month I think she was at LAX,I behind on keeping up so this pic caught my eye


----------



## Jikena

luvchnl said:


> View attachment 3138298
> 
> Her nose wow!  She's starting to look like Latoya Jackson :O



Agree. I noticed her nose as well. She barely has any nostrils.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kanye West is performing the first of two highly-anticipated concerts at the legendary Hollywood Bowl.

So naturally some of his biggest fans were there to show their support.

Khloe Kardashian posted an adorable photo of she and niece North West sharing a cute kiss on Instagram Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stage-Kanye-West-s-concert.html#ixzz3muCPhP2V


----------



## stylemepretty

She tries so damn hard to be sexy. It's painful to watch.


----------



## Jayne1

stylemepretty said:


> She tries so damn hard to be sexy. It's painful to watch.



She's not even trying to look like a K/J anymore.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I do like her hair that color though.


----------



## queen

Coach Lover Too said:


> I do like her hair that color though.


Question:  don't the roots bother you?  Maybe it's just me but I often wonder with all the money and help celebrities have can't they keep those roots take care of?


----------



## Jikena

queen said:


> Question:  don't the roots bother you?  Maybe it's just me but I often wonder with all the money and help celebrities have can't they keep those roots take care of?



Sometimes it actually looks better with roots. I've seen women (and tried it myself... god it was horrible lol) with full blonde and it doesn't always look good when it's not their natural colour at all. Especially because of the dark brows.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> She's not even trying to look like a K/J anymore.






What is K/J?




Jikena said:


> Sometimes it actually looks better with roots. I've seen women (and tried it myself... god it was horrible lol) with full blonde and it doesn't always look good when it's not their natural colour at all. Especially because of the dark brows.


Yeah. I like the color with the roots.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ladybug09 said:


> What is K/J?.


I think she means a Kardashian or Jenner.


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she means a Kardashian or Jenner.



Lol. Thanks!


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> What is K/J?





Encore Hermes said:


> I think she means a Kardashian or Jenner.



Yes!


----------



## queen

Jikena said:


> Sometimes it actually looks better with roots. I've seen women (and tried it myself... god it was horrible lol) with full blonde and it doesn't always look good when it's not their natural colour at all. Especially because of the dark brows.


Wow!  Had no idea people were going for this look.  Thanks.


----------



## Star1231

Kourtney looks amaze.


----------



## Vienna

zippie said:


> Aw KHLOW, what happened to your nose.  You know the one that looked exactly like your real dad's nose?




Anything to cover up the truth. Although it's pretty well known in Cali...


----------



## blackkitty4378

I think the roots are an attempt to give her wig a little more authenticity. If it were just a wig with light blond hair from root to tip her hair would look even more fake.


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> *She's not even trying to look like a K/J anymore*.



i guess because she isn't. what's her dad's last name?


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> i guess because she isn't. What's her dad's last name?



{snap!}


----------



## Coach Lover Too

queen said:


> Question:  don't the roots bother you?  Maybe it's just me but I often wonder with all the money and help celebrities have can't they keep those roots take care of?



Yea I don't like the messy roots either. I go once a month for a touch up and the week before drives me nuts!


----------



## TC1

blackkitty4378 said:


> I think the roots are an attempt to give her wig a little more authenticity. If it were just a wig with light blond hair from root to tip her hair would look even more fake.


 
Exactly. Just like Kim Z's wigs from RHOA...they all have the darker roots going to light blonde.


----------



## White Orchid

Considering where her lips have been, I feel for North.  She's almost sucking on them.  Guess it makes a change though.  From, um, other things.


----------



## lookupdown

^^ I know, right?! I don't know how people allow others to kiss their kids on the lips.  You don't know were their lips or their partners lips been.


----------



## Wildflower22

I thought Khloe dyed her hair and had extensions. Does she wear a wig 24/7 then?

Edit: can't type


----------



## Jikena

lookupdown said:


> ^^ I know, right?! I don't know how people allow others to kiss their kids on the lips.  You don't know were their lips or their partners lips been.



I agree. I wouldn't kiss my children on their lips but I sure wouldn't let anyone else do it... even if it's my sister. Eww.


----------



## anitalilac

Jikena said:


> I agree. I wouldn't kiss my children on their lips but I sure wouldn't let anyone else do it... even if it's my sister. Eww.



I wouldn't mind my dear sister kissing my kids ..she is not disgusting like Khloegre.....


----------



## Sasha2012

They are known for dressing to the nines at the drop of a hat.

But Khloe Kardashian has taken her family's predilection for fashion to a new level after revealing she had her new Range Rover enveloped in velvet on Monday.

The 31-year-old shared the latest exciting development in her meaningful life with her 32.6 million Instagram followers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veloped-VELVET-custom-shop.html#ixzz3n5F8vqGW


----------



## caitlin1214

lookupdown said:


> ^^ I know, right?! I don't know how people allow others to kiss their kids on the lips.  You don't know were their lips or their partners lips been.






http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/children/11890556/baby-contracts-herpes-from-random-kiss.html


----------



## tweegy

I can't..velvet?!..wtf..

*walks out* 

wtf


----------



## Vienna

I never see her carry anything else but Givenchy bags...


----------



## Oryx816

Vienna said:


> I never see her carry anything else but Givenchy bags...




Freebies...


----------



## Vienna

Oryx816 said:


> Freebies...




True!


----------



## White Orchid

anitalilac said:


> I wouldn't mind my dear sister kissing my kids ..she is not disgusting like Khloegre.....


I'm not a fan of it either, but this is more about Khloe Kardashian.  You know what this thot is doing with all the men she's been with.  Yuck!

Each to their own, but I don't know...I have a friend who does it a lot and her babies are often ill so who knows.  I love my cat like you wouldn't believe but I wouldn't kiss his mouth either lol.  And then there's those who kiss their dogs on the mouth.  My dog would pick up all sorts of things when I would walk her, so you know their mouths have been too, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Please tell me this isn't fake tan on her feet!


----------



## Hermes4evah

Sasha2012 said:


> The 31-year-old shared the latest exciting development in her meaningful life with her 32.6 million Instagram followers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veloped-VELVET-custom-shop.html#ixzz3n5F8vqGW





Finally a daily mail writer that shows a little integrity. That's a major slam at Khloe.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> They are known for dressing to the nines at the drop of a hat.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian has taken her family's predilection for fashion to a new level after revealing she had her new Range Rover enveloped in velvet on Monday.
> 
> The 31-year-old shared the latest exciting development in her meaningful life with her 32.6 million Instagram followers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veloped-VELVET-custom-shop.html#ixzz3n5F8vqGW




And I thought a completely chrome colored car was the only one considered a D-Bag Mobile. 


Welp, it appears we have a tie! Crome and Velour (who are they kidding? That is SO not velvet!)


----------



## lookupdown

caitlin1214 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/children/11890556/baby-contracts-herpes-from-random-kiss.html


That just makes my case.  Poor baby.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks really wide from the back in the latest pics....I wonder how long it took her to squeeze into those jeans. 

The kissing pic doesn't bother me  I don't see anything wrong with an aunt kissing their niece or nephew, it's not like she's some random stranger off the street.


----------



## starsandbucks

I'm sure her assistants are super psyched to lint roll her Range Rover every morning.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I can't..velvet?!..wtf..
> 
> *walks out*
> 
> wtf


It's the new trend in mods. Matte was the trend for awhile...now it's texture.


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> They are known for dressing to the nines at the drop of a hat.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian has taken her family's predilection for fashion to a new level after revealing she had her new Range Rover enveloped in velvet on Monday.
> 
> The 31-year-old shared the latest exciting development in her meaningful life with her 32.6 million Instagram followers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veloped-VELVET-custom-shop.html#ixzz3n5F8vqGW



Can someone tell me what's that diaper looking thing poking through the top of her jeans in the 4th pic?


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Can someone tell me what's that diaper looking thing poking through the top of her jeans in the 4th pic?


Lol, you haven't figured it out?  Spanx dear, Spanx.  Never leaves home without them.


----------



## Star1231

Jikena said:


> I agree. I wouldn't kiss my children on their lips but I sure wouldn't let anyone else do it... even if it's my sister. Eww.




This!


----------



## Star1231

Sasha2012 said:


> They are known for dressing to the nines at the drop of a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian has taken her family's predilection for fashion to a new level after revealing she had her new Range Rover enveloped in velvet on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old shared the latest exciting development in her meaningful life with her 32.6 million Instagram followers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veloped-VELVET-custom-shop.html#ixzz3n5F8vqGW




God, please fix her butt. The rest of her figure is horrible too.

Nice car though.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> They are known for dressing to the nines at the drop of a hat.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian has taken her family's predilection for fashion to a new level after revealing she had her new Range Rover enveloped in velvet on Monday.
> 
> The 31-year-old shared the latest exciting development in her meaningful life with her 32.6 million Instagram followers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...veloped-VELVET-custom-shop.html#ixzz3n5F8vqGW



Meaningful life!  :lolots:

Spray tanned ankles and white feet.


----------



## Jikena

Imma share a picture of the last KUWTK episode. Khloe looks so wide, my gooooood lol. And the dress makes a weird lump on her stomach. 
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/40/1443524890-weirdkhloe.jpg
I've even used my amazing photoshop skills to show where her body was weird.


----------



## White Orchid

Jikena said:


> Imma share a picture of the last KUWTK episode. Khloe looks so wide, my gooooood lol. And the dress makes a weird lump on her stomach.
> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2015/40/1443524890-weirdkhloe.jpg
> I've even used my amazing photoshop skills to show where her body was weird.


That's the Spanx cutting into her stomach and causing that, what's the word, rift?  Split?  Lol...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They need to rename the show *Keeping up with the Khameleons* since their looks/bodies/etc change from moment to moment!


----------



## sally.m

My poor Range Rover is weeping at the loss of a brother. What happens if a bird poops on it?


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> They need to rename the show *Keeping up with the Khameleons* since their looks/bodies/etc change from moment to moment!


----------



## Lounorada

Velvet? On a car?







That's car abuse, plain and simple


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> It's the new trend in mods. Matte was the trend for awhile...now it's texture.



The Matte I got, and that was paint...but velvet?? Thats stupid.. as another poster said, what if a bird poops on it.. I shudder to think of the cleaning.

LOL or if it even rains


----------



## Star1231

starsandbucks said:


> I'm sure her assistants are super psyched to lint roll her Range Rover every morning.




Lol


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Lol, you haven't figured it out?  Spanx dear, Spanx.  Never leaves home without them.



Silly me.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> The Matte I got, and that was paint...but velvet?? Thats stupid.. as another poster said, what if a bird poops on it.. I shudder to think of the cleaning.
> 
> LOL or if it even rains


 The matte is a wrap too, it's not paint. The velvet is a wrap and waterproof/durable material...it can be washed like any other wrap or any other painted car. Wraps don't take that much effort to maintain and are actually easier to maintain vs paint jobs where the clear coat shows the swirls immediately. Personally, as a person who likes to mod cars, I like the velvet because it's different but I get that its not for everyone....it's a mod enthusiast thing.

I'm actually about to take off my matte wrap and put on a protective clear coat wrap for the winter.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> The matte is a wrap too, it's not paint. The velvet is a wrap and waterproof/durable material...it can be washed like any other wrap or any other painted car. Wraps don't take that much effort to maintain and are actually easier to maintain vs paint jobs where the clear coat shows the swirls immediately. Personally, as a person who likes to mod cars, I like the velvet because it's different but I get that its not for everyone....it's a mod enthusiast thing.
> 
> I'm actually about to take off my matte wrap and put on a protective clear coat wrap.


 
Its probably her old car and she just had it repainted.


----------



## michie

The matte I can understand. But why someone wants their vehicle to look like a cheap stuffed animal from the county fair, IDK...


----------



## berrydiva

Personally, I don't think a Range Rover does a velvet wrap justice. Looks better on a less boxy car and one with sleeker lines....like this.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

"This is beautiful! What is that, velvet?"


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> The matte I can understand. But why someone wants their vehicle to look like a cheap stuffed animal from the county fair, IDK...




This.


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> The matte I can understand. But why someone wants their *vehicle to look like a cheap stuffed animal from the county fair*, IDK...



THIS!


----------



## poopsie

Only a hop skip and a jump to this


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Only a hop skip and a jump to this


 
Now this looks like the perfect Khlogremobile.


----------



## Leelee786

Chloe_chick999 said:


> "This is beautiful! What is that, velvet?"




[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I was hoping someone would use this quote!!!!!!! I literally bust out laughing when I saw the pic and that scene popped in my head!!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Leelee786 said:


> [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I was hoping someone would use this quote!!!!!!! I literally bust out laughing when I saw the pic and that scene popped in my head!!!!



Lol! Someone used it in another thread recently, but that movie is one of my favorites! Very appropriate


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Los Angeles (September 29)


----------



## schadenfreude

Is she making that face on purpose? It is painful to look at.


----------



## pukasonqo

schadenfreude said:


> Is she making that face on purpose? It is painful to look at.




is her workout for the day: pout, relax, pout more, reeelaaaax
as she said, she is certainly a monster at the gym


----------



## Lounorada

Those botched, fake, overly-pursed lips... I can't :lolots:
What's even more funny is that it's written all over her pretentious face, that she thinks she's the sexiest thing alive by pursing her lips like that


----------



## Oryx816

Did she steal that car from George Costanza?


----------



## poopsie

ush:


----------



## dr.pepper

OMG seriously the first thing I thought of was Costanza!


----------



## chowlover2

Those lips make her look like The Joker!


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Now this looks like the perfect *Khlogremobile*.



Except hers would be leopard print!


----------



## Oryx816

dr.pepper said:


> OMG seriously the first thing I thought of was Costanza!




Yes, we are of like minds.  
I love that episode!


----------



## arnott

dr.pepper said:


> OMG seriously the first thing I thought of was Costanza!



Which episode was this?  I've got to see!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Think it's because he's not her daddy??

*Khloe Kardashian Live Streams the Removal of Her 'Daddy' Lower Back Tattoo

*

Khloe Kardashian got a little work done, and let her website subscribers in on the procedure.
The 31-year-old reality star is in the process of getting rid of her lower back tattoo, and decided to live stream the removal of the ink.
*WATCH: Which Kardashian/Jenner Sister Has the Best App? Here's What the Reviews Say*
"Sorry I didn't warn you guys I was going to live stream I tattoo removal," she tweeted on Monday. "I didn't think about it until the laser was already out LOL."


http://www.etonline.com/news/173006_khloe_kardashian_live_streams_tattoo_removal/


----------



## Oryx816

^ soon these fools will live stream their bowel movements.  Ugh.


----------



## arnott

Coach Lover Too said:


> Think it's because he's not her daddy??
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian Live Streams the Removal of Her 'Daddy' Lower Back Tattoo
> 
> *
> 
> Khloe Kardashian got a little work done, and let her website subscribers in on the procedure.
> The 31-year-old reality star is in the process of getting rid of her lower back tattoo, and decided to live stream the removal of the ink.
> *WATCH: Which Kardashian/Jenner Sister Has the Best App? Here's What the Reviews Say*
> "Sorry I didn't warn you guys I was going to live stream I tattoo removal," she tweeted on Monday. "I didn't think about it until the laser was already out LOL."
> 
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/173006_khloe_kardashian_live_streams_tattoo_removal/



It's like she read our comments about how horrible that tattoo was!


----------



## berrydiva

Why would you get 'Daddy' tattoo'd on your lower back in the first place?!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Coach Lover Too said:


> Think it's because he's not her daddy??
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian Live Streams the Removal of Her 'Daddy' Lower Back Tattoo
> 
> *
> 
> Khloe Kardashian got a little work done, and let her website subscribers in on the procedure.
> The 31-year-old reality star is in the process of getting rid of her lower back tattoo, and decided to live stream the removal of the ink.
> *WATCH: Which Kardashian/Jenner Sister Has the Best App? Here's What the Reviews Say*
> "Sorry I didn't warn you guys I was going to live stream I tattoo removal," she tweeted on Monday. "I didn't think about it until the laser was already out LOL."
> 
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/173006_khloe_kardashian_live_streams_tattoo_removal/



That tattoo was a bad idea no matter who the daddy is.


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> Why would you get 'Daddy' tattoo'd on your lower back in the first place?!



Bizarre


----------



## NYCBelle

Chloe_chick999 said:


> "This is beautiful! What is that, velvet?"



 one of my fav movies!


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Why would you get 'Daddy' tattoo'd on your lower back in the first place?!



Right??!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lanasyogamama said:


> That tattoo was a bad idea no matter who the daddy is.





NYCBelle said:


> Bizarre





redney said:


> Right??!!



Completely agree!


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> that tattoo was a bad idea no matter who the daddy is.





this


----------



## Chloe_chick999

nycbelle said:


> One of my fav movies!



:d


----------



## guccimamma

Chloe_chick999 said:


> "This is beautiful! What is that, velvet?"




I show my age when I laugh at that! Love that movie.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

guccimamma said:


> I show my age when I laugh at that! Love that movie.



I'm probably right there with you in age, I love it too. Another favorite, "When you think of trash, think of  Akeem!"


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> I show my age when I laugh at that! Love that movie.


+1. I actually don't need to really watch it anymore...I know it line for line....I can probably rewrite the script in full detail. I find myself randomly singing the Soul Glo song. lol


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Why would you get 'Daddy' tattoo'd on your lower back in the first place?!



Because she has serious daddy issues


----------



## Ladybug09

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I'm probably right there with you in age, I love it too. Another favorite, "When you think of trash, think of  Akeem!"











berrydiva said:


> +1. I actually don't need to really watch it anymore...I know it line for line....I can probably rewrite the script in full detail. I find myself randomly singing the Soul Glo song. lol


I love that movie!!!!

Which version you all like? Clean or Dirty!


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> Why would you get 'Daddy' tattoo'd on your lower back in the first place?!


I know, right?
I have "you must be at least 4'8" to get on this ride" tattooed on my arse, but "Daddy"? Blech, how tacky!

*I kid you, I kid y'all...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's transformed her body with the help of intense daily workouts.

And now Khloe Kardashian has given fans an insight into exactly how she did it. 

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 31, teamed up with her personal trainer Gunnar Peterson for a new Khlo-Fit video for her subscription app and website KhloeWithAK on Wednesday.

Gunnar puts a focused Khloe her paces, as the determined reality star works out with weights, heavy ropes and completes a series of dynamic lunges to work her legs, rear and core.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-tips-new-Khlo-fit-video.html#ixzz3nHUeo8R9


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> She's transformed her body with the help of intense daily workouts.
> 
> 
> 
> And now Khloe Kardashian has given fans an insight into exactly how she did it.
> 
> 
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 31, teamed up with her personal trainer Gunnar Peterson for a new Khlo-Fit video for her subscription app and website KhloeWithAK on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Gunnar puts a focused Khloe her paces, as the determined reality star works out with weights, heavy ropes and completes a series of dynamic lunges to work her legs, rear and core.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-tips-new-Khlo-fit-video.html#ixzz3nHUeo8R9





If she wants to give us insight she needs to show us the inside of her plastic surgeon's office where she had the Brazillian butt lift!


----------



## Encore Hermes

O rly


----------



## IStuckACello

Encore Hermes said:


> O rly
> View attachment 3144347




Yeaaaah that picture looks very...off.


----------



## dr.pepper

Gunnar has aged like crap. I'd never hire a trainer who looks that rough.


----------



## arnott

She is sure walking slowly on that treadmill.


----------



## White Orchid

Maaaan, thems some unflattering shots there.  Why on God's green Earth would you post a photo of your double chin on show????


----------



## Coach Lover Too

V0N1B2 said:


> I know, right?
> I have "you must be at least 4'8" to get on this ride" tattooed on my arse, but "Daddy"? Blech, how tacky!
> 
> *I kid you, I kid y'all...





I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the d*mn thing looks like a mole! He's like, what's that on your a**?!?


----------



## tomz_grl

Coach Lover Too said:


> I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the d*mn thing looks like a mole! He's like, what's that on your a**?!?


 
That's funny! 


I have my hubby's initials in white on my wrist. Everyone always thinks it's ringworm.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> O rly
> View attachment 3144347




is she wearing those butt pads to the gym????





Coach Lover Too said:


> I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the d*mn thing looks like a mole! He's like, what's that on your a**?!?





OMG!  i love this!!!!   i have been married 23 years and i still say i would not put my DH's name anywhere on me in permanent ink!!


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the d*mn thing looks like a mole! He's like, what's that on your a**?!?


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the d*mn thing looks like a mole! He's like, what's that on your a**?!?



:lolots:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the *d*mn thing looks like a mole!* He's like, what's that on your a**?!?





Ok doll you can't just post that and run  so how many letters sitting back there, are we talking an 2 letter Al mole or something like a BARTHOLOMEW mole 
Block or script
Color


----------



## Bentley1

Chloe_chick999 said:


> "This is beautiful! What is that, velvet?"




Lmaooo classic [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> +1. I actually don't need to really watch it anymore...I know it line for line....I can probably rewrite the script in full detail. I find myself randomly singing the Soul Glo song. lol



his momma named him clay, imma call him clay!

(sorry, couldn't help it.)


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> +1. I actually don't need to really watch it anymore...I know it line for line....I can probably rewrite the script in full detail. I find myself randomly singing the Soul Glo song. lol




Omg so do I! LOL. [emoji23] I was just singing it the other day while waiting in the elevator. 
Too funny.


----------



## guccimamma

her tattoo should have said  

DADDY ?


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?



OMG gm you owe me a new keyboard


----------



## labelwhore04

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]OMG!


----------



## zippie

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> daddy ?


 


lmao


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?


----------



## lanasyogamama

#postoftheday


----------



## Encore Hermes

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?



Excellent......
You get A Brad for that post


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> Excellent......
> You get A Brad for that post
> cdn1.theodysseyonline.com/files/2015/06/05/635691259364588437-1117073955_cowboyhatgif.gif



im humbled.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> If she wants to give us insight she needs to show us the inside of her plastic surgeon's office where she had the Brazillian butt lift!



And lipo and boobs!


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?



Dead wrong!!! Lol


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?




I die!


----------



## Bentley1

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?




Lmaooo


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?




I have been slain.


----------



## White Orchid

Imma need to see dat.  Post it up neeoow!  



Coach Lover Too said:


> I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the d*mn thing looks like a mole! He's like, what's that on your a**?!?


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?


Can someone gift this bish an award?


----------



## Oryx816

Coach Lover Too said:


> I got hubby's name tattooed on my butt in a teeny heart for our 21st anniversary. Now that we've been married almost 40 years the d*mn thing looks like a mole! He's like, what's that on your a**?!?




:lolots:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

4 teeny tiny little letters and a heart the size of a dime! Let it be a lesson to you kids that things change with age! I had always said when I was younger that if we divorced for some reason, I was gonna have this put on top of it. Thank gawd it never came to that because the doctors would probably want to biopsy it at this stage!


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> 4 teeny tiny little letters and a heart the size of a dime! Let it be a lesson to you kids that things change with age! I had always said when I was younger that if we divorced for some reason, I was gonna have this put on top of it. Thank gawd it never came to that because the doctors would probably want to biopsy it at this stage!




Biopsy! I die!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> 4 teeny tiny little letters and a heart the size of a dime! Let it be a lesson to you kids that things change with age! I had always said when I was younger that if we divorced for some reason, I was gonna have this put on top of it. Thank gawd it never came to that because the doctors would probably want to biopsy it at this stage!



Or........... Turlington's lower back tattoo remover (TM). Rolls on like deodorant and in a few applications _poof._

*buffs nails


----------



## StopHammertime

guccimamma said:


> her tattoo should have said
> 
> DADDY ?




I'm late to this but... Seriously quote of the year!!!! LMFAO [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

lookupdown said:


> ^^ I know, right?! I don't know how people allow others to kiss their kids on the lips.  You don't know were their lips or their partners lips been.











caitlin1214 said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/health/children/11890556/baby-contracts-herpes-from-random-kiss.html




Considering where North came out of I feel she she's safer kissing Khloe lips than coming out of Kimbos. . . esp when it comes to the herp.






arnott said:


> She is sure walking slowly on that treadmill.



Of course she is it's probably the first time she's ever used it lol.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Of course she is it's probably the first time she's ever used it lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has previously gushed about being the 'cool aunt.'

And Khloe Kardashian, 31, proved just that on Friday, as she shared a silly snap of her nieces North West, one, and Penelope Disick, three, sporting trendy adult-size sunglasses.

In the picture, which was taken during a holiday to St. Barts in August, Penelope is smiling while wearing a pair of retro-inspired reflective round sunglasses and a cute white summer dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...earing-stunner-shades-pool.html#ixzz3nZIRqUcU


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> +1. I actually don't need to really watch it anymore...I know it line for line....I can probably rewrite the script in full detail. I find myself randomly singing the Soul Glo song. lol



lol i do too.  It's the only movie I can watch ALL the time, no matter the time! my husband and i regularly turn to each other and just say "dat boy good."


----------



## Sasha2012

They haven't been spotted together in three weeks.

And it looks like Khloe Kardashian and James Harden wanted to celebrate their reunion with a bang.

The 31-year-old reality star and 26-year-old NBA superstar packed on the PDA while attending UFC 192 in Houston, Texas on Saturday evening with the main event being a Light Heavyweight Championship bout between champ Daniel Cormier and challenger Alexander Gustafsson.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-Harden-pack-PDA-hold-hands-UFC-event.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The a$$ to thigh ratio is hilarious, she needs to quit. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...imsuit-sharing-fitness-tips-fans-website.html


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, poor Khloe.  Trying desperately to stay in the limelight.


----------



## redney

That's from their filming trip to St. Barth's about a month or 2 ago. Khloe must be getting "dental work" done currently so PMK is pushing old pics until the "dental work" is finished.


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The a$$ to thigh ratio is hilarious, she needs to quit.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...imsuit-sharing-fitness-tips-fans-website.html



So embarrassing and desperate.


----------



## Jayne1

Sasha2012 said:


> They haven't been spotted together in three weeks.
> 
> And it looks like Khloe Kardashian and James Harden wanted to celebrate their reunion with a bang.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star and 26-year-old NBA superstar packed on the PDA while attending UFC 192 in Houston, Texas on Saturday evening with the main event being a Light Heavyweight Championship bout between champ Daniel Cormier and challenger Alexander Gustafsson.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mes-Harden-pack-PDA-hold-hands-UFC-event.html



She's getting that moustache twirling looking shadow form her lips being filled more than they can handle.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Seriously? 




Daily mail


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Encore Hermes said:


> Seriously?
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/07/18/2D2C56F600000578-3263855-Stepping_up_The_KUWTK_star_showed_off_her_nifty_footwork_in_a_sk-a-6_1444239578580.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




Did NOT need to see that, yuck!!!!!


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## Encore Hermes

Sorry but I can't help myself 

Her arms don't really work in this pic do they  





Daily mail


----------



## Dallas_Girl




----------



## kittenslingerie

Khloe's last pictures are even gross by Kardashian standards. To intentionally pose in those positions is just beyond nasty.


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Sorry but I can't help myself
> 
> 
> 
> Her arms don't really work in this pic do they
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/07/18/2D2C572300000578-0-Bend_and_stretch_Khloe_Kardashian_limbered_up_for_a_workout_in_n-m-18_1444238877767.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




EH, you are killing me!  Here I am, eating breakfast....and then this!


----------



## queen

I find these pics unattractive also.  Over in the Kourtney thread her pics showing her butt are being praised.  Yeah, I know it is in how it is done but it's the same piece of anatomy and when it is being done for profit it kind of smacks similarity to me.  Neither are hanging in museums to my knowledge, but correct if i am wrong.  These are online and in magazines, real artsy.

eta:  maybe they can make a coffee table book?  NOT!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oryx816 said:


> EH, you are killing me!  Here I am, eating breakfast....and then this!



Me sorry






Maybe..........


----------



## tomz_grl

Encore Hermes said:


> Me sorry
> 
> reactiongifs.com/r/2013/09/evil-smile.gif
> 
> Maybe..........



She's a cutie!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail





Encore Hermes said:


> Sorry but I can't help myself
> 
> Her arms don't really work in this pic do they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daily mail



  They are so funny!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has treated fans to a close-up look at her workout regime.

The reality TV star posted eye-popping pictures of a holiday exercise session from a recent trip to St Barts on her app and website, khloewithak.com. 

The newly-minted fitness junkie told her fans there's 'no such thing as a vacation from fitness'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fitness-tips-fans-website.html#ixzz3nvhvtuMb


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Y'all have pretty much covered all the bases. There's nothing left for me to say.


----------



## guccimamma

ok, i'm going to ask....how does she keep it in place? glue?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Something has to be photoshopped to not see anything.  She always has major cameltoe.


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> Me sorry
> 
> 
> 
> reactiongifs.com/r/2013/09/evil-smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe..........




 :lolots:


----------



## manpursefan

No butt pads then


----------



## manpursefan

guccimamma said:


> ok, i'm going to ask....how does she keep it in place? glue?




:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

New Cosmo cover







via Tumblr


----------



## tweegy

*walks in*



Encore Hermes said:


> Sorry but I can't help myself
> 
> 
> 
> Her arms don't really work in this pic do they
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/07/18/2D2C572300000578-0-Bend_and_stretch_Khloe_Kardashian_limbered_up_for_a_workout_in_n-m-18_1444238877767.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




[emoji376]      [emoji125]&#127996;[emoji100]


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> ok, i'm going to ask....how does she keep it in place? glue?


We all know how umm..."meaty" it is, so it's gotta be Velcro.  Or some heavy duty duct-tape.


----------



## lanasyogamama

So, is she wearing some kind of hose, is she super spray tanned, or is the skin tone just all corrected by PS?


----------



## White Orchid

The latter.  And a majorly soft filter to erase all marks, scars (remember that giant scar on her leg?), bumps, pores and so forth.

You don't even have to be an amateur photographer like me to see the applications.



lanasyogamama said:


> So, is she wearing some kind of hose, is she super spray tanned, or is the skin tone just all corrected by PS?


----------



## lanasyogamama

White Orchid said:


> The latter.  And a majorly soft filter to erase all marks, scars (remember that giant scar on her leg?), bumps, pores and so forth.
> 
> You don't even have to be an amateur photographer like me to see the applications.



Ugh, it's just gross.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> Sorry but I can't help myself
> 
> Her arms don't really work in this pic do they
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/07/18/2D2C572300000578-0-Bend_and_stretch_Khloe_Kardashian_limbered_up_for_a_workout_in_n-m-18_1444238877767.jpg
> Daily mail



She is trying so hard to catch a baller....soooo hard.


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> Seriously?
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/07/18/2D2C56F600000578-3263855-Stepping_up_The_KUWTK_star_showed_off_her_nifty_footwork_in_a_sk-a-6_1444239578580.jpg
> Daily mail



That AZZZZZZZZ IS WIDDDDDEEEEEWEE!







Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3150813


LOLOLOL


----------



## terebina786

Like even hot-bodied chicks on IG post proper pics of their form working out in actual work out gear.


----------



## uhpharm01

Khlow was in Houston tonight to watch James harden play basketball.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Back on the floor . Did she take a bag in team color? 

Ot 

I thought it was odd that they filmed an episode for Khloe and Lamar where she explained to Lamar why it was uncomfortable if he played BB in Turkey but no mention Kendall modeled there.


----------



## uhpharm01

Encore Hermes said:


> Back on the floor . Did she take a bag in team color?
> 
> Ot
> 
> I thought it was odd that they filmed an episode for Khloe and Lamar where she explained to Lamar why it was uncomfortable if he played BB in Turkey but no mention Kendall modeled there.



I'm not sure. I just saw on the local tv show.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm all for defending if I feel it is silly to put someone down for an asinine reason. But in this case, no one forced her to leak those photos. No one forced her to wear that outfit, get in those positions, and be photographed from those angles. That was all Khloe's doing. It's absurd and major attention seeking. So yeah I feel better calling bs on it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I know enough about what makes the bile in my stomach rise to know that shot of her from behind is NO BUENO for this Aussie. 

No mate, no. I'll go put another waist trainer on the barbie (to paraphrase a Fosters ad) while I digest this latest what-the-f*ckness.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Seriously?
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/07/18/2D2C56F600000578-3263855-Stepping_up_The_KUWTK_star_showed_off_her_nifty_footwork_in_a_sk-a-6_1444239578580.jpg
> Daily mail




  those pics are sooooo disturbing!! 



Coach Lover Too said:


> Y'all have pretty much covered all the bases. There's nothing left for me to say.




  that is all i can manage right now anyway!!


----------



## Pursejoy9

queen said:


> I find these pics unattractive also.  Over in the Kourtney thread her pics showing her butt are being praised.  Yeah, I know it is in how it is done but it's the same piece of anatomy and when it is being done for profit it kind of smacks similarity to me.  Neither are hanging in museums to my knowledge, but correct if i am wrong.  These are online and in magazines, real artsy.
> 
> eta:  maybe they can make a coffee table book?  NOT!


Exactly. But everyone is conned by Kourtney and her fake good mother routine.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Comparing these photos of a close up of Khloe's vagina area with a gstring going down the middle with Kourtney's nude. 

Not even close to being the same thing. Being nude isn't the issue. It is all in how it's done.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Dallas_Girl said:


> Comparing these photos of a close up of Khloe's vagina area with a gstring going down the middle with Kourtney's nude.
> 
> Not even close to being the same thing. Being nude isn't the issue. It is all in how it's done.


Yeah it is all done for money. Same whoring. Different lens.


----------



## Pursejoy9

If they wanted to make art nudes they could take some of their free time and model for art students. But they aren't.


----------



## bag-princess

Pursejoy9 said:


> Exactly. But everyone is conned by Kourtney and her fake good mother routine.




THIS!




Pursejoy9 said:


> Yeah it is all done for money. *Same whoring. Different lens*.




very well said!


----------



## DC-Cutie

that is one weird azz...


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Seriously?
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/07/18/2D2C56F600000578-3263855-Stepping_up_The_KUWTK_star_showed_off_her_nifty_footwork_in_a_sk-a-6_1444239578580.jpg
> Daily mail


 


Sasha2012 said:


> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fitness-tips-fans-website.html#ixzz3nvhvtuMb


 












Just when I thought Kim had the most unnatural, deformed, strange looking a$$...


----------



## Star1231

That has to be a joke. She can't be serious with those ridiculous posed and bizarre anatomy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ot but 

Malika Haqq, Khloe Kardashian's best friend who also appears on "Keeping Up with the Kardashians," was arrested for DUI after crashing her car on an L.A. freeway ... TMZ has learned.
Law enforcement sources tell us, Malika crashed on the 101 at around 3 AM. According to the CHP report, Malika showed "objective symptoms of intoxication."
We're told deputies gave her a field sobriety test and she failed.  
Cops believe Malika was under the influence of alcohol and arrested her for DUI.  

http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/08/malika-arrested-dui-khloe-kardashian-best-friend/


----------



## guccimamma

Star1231 said:


> That has to be a joke. She can't be serious with those ridiculous posed and bizarre anatomy.



her life is a joke.


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> Ot but
> 
> Malika Haqq, Khloe Kardashian's best friend who also appears on "Keeping Up with the Kardashians," was arrested for DUI after crashing her car on an L.A. freeway ... TMZ has learned.
> Law enforcement sources tell us, Malika crashed on the 101 at around 3 AM. According to the CHP report, Malika showed "objective symptoms of intoxication."
> We're told deputies gave her a field sobriety test and she failed.
> Cops believe Malika was under the influence of alcohol and arrested her for DUI.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/08/malika-arrested-dui-khloe-kardashian-best-friend/



Smh. On a freeway?? She could have killed someone. People who drink and drive should have their license taken away permanently.


----------



## mcb100

I actually found Kourtney's nude photo to be very artistic looking. I, too, think it is how it is done. They don't really compare to Khloe's shot.... 


Also, I find it fair that we can all talk about how we feel about several topics like nude photographs and that some might think that that was a bad choice for her, but I in no way, would ever go as far to say that Kourtney is a bad parent. She might be, we don't know, but who are we to say that for sure? Yanno? I wouldn't even say that about Britney Spears, who while she fell off the tracks emotionally and in other areas of life, once she finally got on track with everything, became a good mom. 
  I know we are all free to express our own opinions here about everything and that's great, but I wouldn't go as far to say that Kourtney is for *sure *a bad mother. I find famehos and other comments to be fine, but it seems low to say that someone is a bad parent when we don't see them behind closed doors. Just my thoughts.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt doesn't _seem_ like a bad mom from what we've seen of her. I don't know why anyone would get that impression. Kim on the other hand..


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sasha2012 said:


> New Cosmo cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Tumblr



Helen Gurley Brown and Francesco Scavullo are rolling in their graves.


----------



## pukasonqo

when kosmopolitan says: khloe and all her sisters like we never seen them before, do they mean with clothes that fit their (real) body size (not their IQ), sans make up, no photoshop,  not looking like an el cheapo skank?


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> when kosmopolitan says: khloe and all her sisters like we never seen them before, do they mean with clothes that fit their (real) body size (not their IQ), sans make up, no photoshop,  not looking like an el cheapo skank?



They would be completely unrecognizable.


----------



## VickyB

The"work out" crotch/a$$ shots are disgusting. I can't believe how small that strip of material is covering her whoha!!!! I don't care how big a fame whore she is, those shots are an unacceptable attempt at being relevant. In such poor taste.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Khloe Kardashian&#8217;s BFF  Malika Haqq Arrested For DUI After Crashing Mercedes On Major Los  Angeles Highway, Bailed Out Of Jail For $30,000*

*Khloe Kardashian*&#8216;s best friend *Malika Haaq* is in some serious trouble.
 RadarOnline.com can confirm that the frequent _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ guest star, 32, was arrested for DUI last night in Los Angeles.
 &#8220;At 3 a.m, CHP received a call of a black Mercedes Benz blocking the  lanes on Northbound 101 due to an accident,&#8221; California Highway Patrol  Officer Ibarra exclusively tells Radar. &#8220;After failing a sobriety test,  Haqq was arrested at 4:18 am.&#8221;


 The _Dash Dolls_ star sustained minor injuries in the accident, the officer adds.
 She was transferred to the Los Angeles Police Department&#8217;s Van Nuys division for booking.
 According to a Sheriff&#8217;s Department document obtained by Radar, she  was bailed out of jail for $30,000 just before noon west coast time.


 Haqq has not commented about the scary accident or arrest on her social media pages.
 The brunette beauty made headlines when she drunkenly made out with Kardashian while clubbing in Las Vegas just before New Year&#8217;s Eve 2015.


http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/khloe-kardashian-best-friend-malika-haqq-dui-los-angeles/


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> The"work out" crotch/a$$ shots are disgusting. I can't believe how small that strip of material is covering her whoha!!!! I don't care how big a fame whore she is, those shots are an unacceptable attempt at being relevant. In such poor taste.



i shudder to think of the shots that didn't make it, i imagine there were wardrobe malfunctions.


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> i shudder to think of the shots that didn't make it, i imagine there were wardrobe malfunctions.



I know that there'd have definitely been something protruding that would make the camel toe comments on this forum seem tame to say the least.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> i shudder to think of the shots that didn't make it, i imagine there were wardrobe malfunctions.



With these types of shoots, I'm sure something always creeps up!


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> With these types of shoots, I'm sure something always creeps up!




Or pops out


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been hitting the gym hard and flaunting her 'revenge body' for months. 

But Khloe Kardashian was finding the old adage true that there's no gain without pain, on Saturday. 

The 31-year-old reality television star posted a snap wearing her work-out gear, and captioned it: 'I'm not in the mood today. Trying to motivate myself.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-hitting-salon-instead.html#ixzz3oEKH6NsX


----------



## VickyB

Why don't they have the trainers come to their homes rather than going to a gym? Clearly the gym runs are a farce. Nobody goes to the gym if the gym can come to them.


----------



## wildblood

^Faking fitness is all Daisy Duck has going for her right now.


----------



## White Orchid

Aside from the poorly photoshopped Insta photo, nothing screams workout-body to me.  She still looks wide as and her legs are still the same - devoid of any muscle tone and flabby thighs.



Sasha2012 said:


> She's been hitting the gym hard and flaunting her 'revenge body' for months.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian was finding the old adage true that there's no gain without pain, on Saturday.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality television star posted a snap wearing her work-out gear, and captioned it: 'I'm not in the mood today. Trying to motivate myself.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tion-hitting-salon-instead.html#ixzz3oEKH6NsX


----------



## chowlover2

It's pretty funny how she keeps putting these sexy pics out and there are no takers. I think PMK is paying James Harden to date her, otherwise, no interest.


----------



## redney

James hasn't moved on yet?


----------



## Jikena

Seriously, why the damn shirt around her waist. We all know, I mean it's  obvious, that she's wearing it just to hide her a$$. It's not like she  was wearing a shirt so she could actually wear that long sleeved shirt  if she was cold. She's wearing a damn pullover. She puts this thing  around her waist like it's an accessory. To hide her atrocious a$$. And  then she gives us horrible photoshopped pictures with her full body on  display. I seriously can't...


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Why don't they have the trainers come to their homes rather than going to a gym? Clearly the gym runs are a farce. Nobody goes to the gym if the gym can come to them.




A lot of celeb trainers have clients go to their gym mainly for access to latest equipment. It's not that unusual.


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> A lot of celeb trainers have clients go to their gym mainly for access to latest equipment. It's not that unusual.



[del]And she keeps his smith machine from getting dusty[/del] Good point.







Daily mail


----------



## terebina786

redney said:


> James hasn't moved on yet?




If he hasn't yet, he will when the season starts.


----------



## uhpharm01

redney said:


> James hasn't moved on yet?



Right


----------



## caitlin1214

Part of Amy Schumer's SNL monologue from last night: 


&#8220;We have to be a role model for these little girls, because who do they have? All they have really is the Kardashians,&#8221; Amy told the SNL audience. &#8220;She doesn&#8217;t have a Malala poster in her room, trust me. Is that a great message for little girls? A whole family of women who take faces they were born with as a light suggestion?&#8221;

&#8220;And like, we used to have Khloe,&#8221; Amy continued. &#8220;Khloe was ours, right? Whenever there&#8217;s a group of women, you identify with one of them&#8230;but then Khloe, she lost half her body weight. She lost a Kendall! We have nothing. I want good role models.&#8221;


http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/11...ogue-kardashians-not-role-models-girls-watch/


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> A lot of celeb trainers have clients go to their gym mainly for access to latest equipment. It's not that unusual.





i am not buying it!  when some of these women go on about how they have their own hair salon in their home - didn't kim say she had one??? - with everything their stylist needs but they don't have even a small gym!!


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> i am not buying it!  when some of these women go on about how they have their own hair salon in their home - didn't kim say she had one??? - with everything their stylist needs but they don't have even a small gym!!



yea they could easily have a state of the art gym


----------



## Lejic

Regarding the gym comments; although I 100% believe that most if not all the "going to the gym!" photos are fake, I don't like home gyms. Even a well-equipped one at my friend's just made me "meh." I like the act of going to the gym; the bike ride there wakes me up and gets me into the working out mood. At home it's too easy to just go to the living room and do something else.

I guess my point is, there ARE people who don't like home gyms...


----------



## tomz_grl

Lejic said:


> Regarding the gym comments; although I 100% believe that most if not all the "going to the gym!" photos are fake, I don't like home gyms. Even a well-equipped one at my friend's just made me "meh." I like the act of going to the gym; the bike ride there wakes me up and gets me into the working out mood. At home it's too easy to just go to the living room and do something else.
> 
> I guess my point is, there ARE people who don't like home gyms...



I agree. I have a treadmill that's never used. I have to physically go to the gym in order to workout or go outside and walk. I can't do it in the house.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i am not buying it!  when some of these women go on about how they have their own hair salon in their home - didn't kim say she had one??? - with everything their stylist needs but they don't have even a small gym!!




I guess but some equipment needs reinforced concrete floors and steel beams which many people don't put in their home. I know some athletes who have state of the art gyms at home but still go to an actual gym for training. Personally, I don't like home gyms all that much...we had a fitness center in our building which was great but I never used it, it couldn't match my club gym plus I need the energy in a gym with the people around. 

A friend of my is a trainer to one of these very popular celeb/create their own dance routine dvd trainers and this guy even comes to his gym to train. Not saying this is or isn't the case with Khloe just saying it's not unusual.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> [del]And she keeps his smith machine from getting dusty[/del] Good point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/31/01/2AEA610C00000578-3180696-_When_I_m_in_L_A_I_go_hard_Khloe_s_social_media_pays_homage_to_h-a-48_1438300892531.jpg
> 
> Daily mail




Lolol


----------



## Oryx816

I feel that since Khlogre has nothing going on in her life, she had to adopt the role of "gym rat".  Those outfits and poses are just hilarious and idiotic, nothing sexy about it.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

And who doesn't look like a hot mess after working out. 

I certainly don't want photos taken of me afterwards.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

oryx816 said:


> i feel that since khlogre has nothing going on in her life, she had to adopt the role of "gym rat".  Those outfits and poses are just hilarious and idiotic, nothing sexy about it.



+1


----------



## Jikena

Goooood, I'm watching an old KUWTK episode (S04E02 to be exact) and damn  was Khloe annoying af. I know that most of the show is fake but she's  so annoying. Her name, Khlogre, fits her perfectly. And it's not only in  this episode. It's aaalll the time. She's the one cursing all the time.  Talking really badly to people. Always getting mad over nothing. And I  know this isn't nice but... damn she was ugly. 
(The episode was  about Kourtney and Scott and they're talking about the fact that Khlogre  didn't go to the doctor's appointment where they found out the sex of  the baby - when everyone else went - and she's like "I DIDNT GO BECAUSE I  DONT SUPPORT SCOTT HUGRUGRUGRUUU")


----------



## Eva1991

Dallas_Girl said:


> And who doesn't look like a hot mess after working out.
> 
> I certainly don't want photos taken of me afterwards.



Her photos are photoshopped anyway so it doesn't matter how she looks in real life; she's going to look great in the pictures.


----------



## Lounorada

IMO, she doesn't look good in pictures either because the photoshop is always atrocious and completely obvious.
All the women in this family would be better off NOT photoshopping their pics because it only highlights their flaws, not hide them.


----------



## guccimamma

ok, so she's walking into the gym in 100+ degree weather dressed head to toe in black, with a giant flannel shirt wrapped around her a$$

3/4 days ago she posted "workout" photos with a camera directed straight up her lady parts.

what's the point of the stupid flannel shirt what is she hiding under there? it's really hot outside.


----------



## Jikena

guccimamma said:


> ok, so she's walking into the gym in 100+ degree weather dressed head to toe in black, with a giant flannel shirt wrapped around her a$$
> 
> 3/4 days ago she posted "workout" photos with a camera directed straight up her lady parts.
> 
> what's the point of the stupid flannel shirt what is she hiding under there? it's really hot outside.



Her monstrocious a$$ I'm guessing. Though, like you, I don't understand why since the pictures are all photoshopped.


----------



## AEGIS

khloe doesnt need a high tech gym to get a good workout
her gym trips are for paps only


----------



## White Orchid

This.  I meant isn't the whole point of ps'ing yourself to make you look better?  As in, if you're going to Photoshop your waist, at least make it look real and something you've achieved via a good diet and exercise.  But Khloe will ps her waist in one photo to unbelievable degrees, then the the next photo we see of her shows her very wide waist covered in an ugly flannelette shirt, which only emphasises how wide it *actually* is!

If only she was more subtle with the photoshop - you'd almost buy it that she looks better than her younger days.  But the woman is beyond stupid and pandering to a fan-base whose collective IQ is smaller than my neighbour's dog.  *shrug*  



Lounorada said:


> IMO, she doesn't look good in pictures either because the photoshop is always atrocious and completely obvious.
> All the women in this family would be better off NOT photoshopping their pics because it only highlights their flaws, not hide them.


----------



## Lounorada

Someone has been to the family 'dentist' recently...






DailyMail







She looks like a fool.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Someone has been to the family 'dentist' recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like a fool.



Omg


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Someone has been to the family 'dentist' recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks like a fool.


----------



## guccimamma

is her nose smaller, or just the largeness of her lips make it appear so?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jeezus! Why in the holy h*ll do they think that's attractive!?!?!?! I'm self conscious when I get a fever blister because of swelling, let alone somethin' the size of an inner tube!


----------



## labelwhore04

Her lips are the exact replica of a baboons butt. I don't know why she or anyone else would find that remotely attractive.


----------



## DiorT

labelwhore04 said:


> Her lips are the exact replica of a baboons butt. I don't know why she or anyone else would find that remotely attractive.



I was typing the EXACT same thing....looks ridiculous at this point.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Cosmopolitan's 50th Birthday Celebration at Ysabel on October 12, 2015 in West Hollywood, California.


----------



## arnott

I really hate it when she wears those dresses with the thigh high slits and sticks her leg out.  

Those claws look scary and what does she have on her fingers in the 2nd to last picture?  Almost looks like blood.


----------



## Jikena

She needs to understand that this look is absolutely atrocious. The hair styled like this doesn't suit her at all, it's ugly as hell. The outfit is horrible. Not that the clothes are actually ugly but she... urgh. The fact that she puts her leg out of this skirt looks ridiculous and makes her look like a huge ostrich. She looks so huge compared to her sisters, even with her "revenge body"... she still looks big. Like a troll. She should just change her nose completely instead of doing it here and there. Soon there won't be any nostrils left. It's the rest that's big Khloe, not the nostrils. I know this is so mean, but even looking at pictures of her makes me angry because she's so annoying and ugly...


----------



## Queenpixie

^^
ouch.

Btw can someone ID her lashes?


----------



## Queenpixie

she looks so different. her jaw is v shaped now. pointy nose. and plumped lips.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

arnott said:


> I really hate it when she wears those dresses with the thigh high slits and sticks her leg out.
> 
> Those claws look scary and what does she have on her fingers in the 2nd to last picture?  Almost looks like blood.



I know, it's so awfully over the top. She tries tooooooo hard to look 'sexy' which she isn't in my opinion.  

Her nails are scary looking and I also noticed the red stains, eww.


----------



## Lola69

Jikena said:


> She needs to understand that this look is absolutely atrocious. The hair styled like this doesn't suit her at all, it's ugly as hell. The outfit is horrible. Not that the clothes are actually ugly but she... urgh. The fact that she puts her leg out of this skirt looks ridiculous and makes her look like a huge ostrich. She looks so huge compared to her sisters, even with her "revenge body"... she still looks big. Like a troll. She should just change her nose completely instead of doing it here and there. Soon there won't be any nostrils left. It's the rest that's big Khloe, not the nostrils. I know this is so mean, but even looking at pictures of her makes me angry because she's so annoying and ugly...




Wow. It's really sad to see woman put each other down like this. [emoji107]


----------



## michie

She is just not "sexy". She looks very manly here.


----------



## Jikena

Lola69 said:


> Wow. It's really sad to see woman put each other down like this. [emoji107]



Everyone is always putting her down on here though :/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm a sucker for a high slit so I love the skirt but I hate the overall styling. The makeup/self tanner makes her look dirty and that slicked back hair does her face no favors.


----------



## WishList986

I think she's gorgeous and that she's owning her look. This woman has been torn down since the show started for being the "bigger" sister, and now she finally looks confident! Shouldn't we be congratulating her for this?
I think its ridiculous that its ok for people to talk major crap about her on here, when my post on another Khloe thread was deleted for telling women that they shouldn't talk so poorly about someone.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

michie said:


> She is just not "sexy". She looks very manly here.



This. 

And the harder she tries, the more unsexy she looks.


----------



## Jayne1

Well, she's not a Kardasdaian or a Jenner, so she's always going to look odd next to the rest of them


----------



## Encore Hermes

Clowns are scary

I would feel so sticky and dirty all the time. On a positive note, the top of her ear looks clean


----------



## chowlover2

michie said:


> She is just not "sexy". She looks very manly here.




Agreed, and the slicked back hair looks awful on her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Dress is bomb.

She is not. Still hideous.


----------



## guccimamma

im not going to criticize her for being the bigger sister. she can't help that. she can't help that her mom  was a rich lady coke ho, and slept with the hairstylist, who is probably a foot taller than robert k.

i will criticize her for her ridiculous photoshop, the lips that are about to explode, her flannel butt cover, and that nauseating workout "spread" (pun intended).


----------



## michie

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Kris needs to holla at Alex NOW because that wine aged nicely. Daddy looks GOODT.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I think she's gorgeous and that she's owning her look. This woman has been torn down since the show started for being the "bigger" sister, and now she finally looks confident! Shouldn't we be congratulating her for this?


I'm not into tearing women down either but she doesn't look confident at all. She, as well as Kim, consistently appear to seek validation through their appearance as seen through the eyes of me....that's not confidence. I think Khloe exhibits slightly more self-esteem than Kim but they're both suffering from low self-esteem and only views themselves as objects. If Khloe were truly confident, as you suggest, she's stop altering her body to take on features that are not naturally hers. She's not enhancing herself to feel good, correct an imperfection, etc...she's doing it solely to appeal to men; where's the confidence in that?


----------



## White Orchid

Her forehead is different colour from her face.

Her face is a different colour from her neck.

And the palms are a different colour again.

Khloe is truly a multi-faceted girl lol.



Encore Hermes said:


> Clowns are scary
> 
> I would feel so sticky and dirty all the time. On a positive note, the top of her ear looks clean


----------



## manpursefan

Khloe should stop wearing her hair slicked back. It doesn't flatter her.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'm not into tearing women down either but she doesn't look confident at all. She, as well as Kim, consistently appear to seek validation through their appearance as seen through the eyes of me....that's not confidence. I think Khloe exhibits slightly more self-esteem than Kim but they're both suffering from low self-esteem and only views themselves as objects.* If Khloe were truly confident, as you suggest, she's stop altering her body to take on features that are not naturally hers. She's not enhancing herself to feel good, correct an imperfection, etc...she's doing it solely to appeal to men; *where's the confidence in that?





THIS!!!

and you can read it on their faces - they never have that "look" of a woman that knows she is all that!  same thing goes for their body language - they pose and smile for the camera because they have to.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> I'm not into tearing women down either but she doesn't look confident at all. She, as well as Kim, consistently appear to seek validation through their appearance as seen through the eyes of me....that's not confidence. I think Khloe exhibits slightly more self-esteem than Kim but they're both suffering from low self-esteem and only views themselves as objects. If Khloe were truly confident, as you suggest, she's stop altering her body to take on features that are not naturally hers. She's not enhancing herself to feel good, correct an imperfection, etc...she's doing it solely to appeal to men; where's the confidence in that?



I respectfully disagree with everything you just said.


----------



## poopsie

Queenpixie said:


> ^^
> ouch.
> 
> Btw can someone ID her lashes?





Peach fuzz central!  

running to go check mine


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I respectfully disagree with everything you just said. Did you talk to her and ask her if she wants to look good for guys? I think not. Stop making inferences based on what limited chunks of her life that you see through a distorted media lens.




And by that same token, you probably shouldn't make an inference that my inferences are limited to a distorted media lens, right? Altering your body (i.e. the butt injections and enhanced lips) to appeal to men, specifically black men, doesn't speak to confidence,IMO and that's not likely to change. There's nothing about her look, to me, that screams confident woman.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

So are we to believe she wanted female attention with those trashy workout selfies?


----------



## Encore Hermes

WishList986 said:


> * I respectfully disagree *with everything you just said. Did you talk to her and ask her if she wants to look good for guys? I think not. Stop making inferences based on what limited chunks of her life that you see through a distorted media lens.



I think not 

It is a celeb gossip thread, laugh a little


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> And by that same token, you probably shouldn't make an inference that my inferences are limited to a distorted media lens, right? Altering your body (i.e. the butt injections and enhanced lips) to appeal to men, specifically black men, doesn't speak to confidence,IMO and that's not likely to change. There's nothing about her look, to me, that screams confident woman.



Whatever, different opinions.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> im not going to criticize her for being the bigger sister. she can't help that. she can't help that her mom  was a rich lady coke ho, and slept with the hairstylist, who is probably a foot taller than robert k.
> 
> i will criticize her for her ridiculous photoshop, the lips that are about to explode, her flannel butt cover, and that nauseating workout "spread" (pun intended).



Lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Khloe is just always doing too much. A family trait that finally caught up with her over the past 18 months.

Lol @Berry. You crack me up.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Khloe is just always doing too much. A family trait that finally caught up with her over the past 18 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol @Berry. You crack me up.




*giggle*


----------



## DiorT

Just in from TMZ

Lamar Odom is fighting for his life after falling into unconsciousness at Dennis Hof's Love Ranch South in Pahrump, Nevada ... TMZ Sports has learned.
Sources at the Love Ranch tell us ... 35-year-old Odom arrived at the Ranch on Saturday and was partying with the girls for days.   A source at the Ranch said Lamar was taking an herbal substitute for Viagra.
We spoke with Hof  ... who tells us on Tuesday afternoon, someone went into Odom's room and found him unconscious. The person rolled the former NBA star over and saw fluid streaming out of his mouth. 
An ambulance took Lamar to Pahrump hospital, where doctors intubated him ... an indication he could not breathe on his own.
We're told Lamar is being airlifted from the hospital to Las Vegas for more treatment.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oUx8Ewp7


----------



## michie

Oh, wow...


----------



## berrydiva

The SO and I both just got a text about this....doesn't sound good. Grew up in the same neighborhood as that guy, hanging out in the park where they played ball...my friends and I used to walk to Jamaica Ave and stop by the park...good old days...he was never anything but nice even when he used to come home. Sad story to his life. I hope this isn't exploited by these people.


----------



## caitlin1214

michie said:


> Oh, wow...



I know. Prayers for his recovery.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh boy. Saying prayers.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just read that. Horrible. Hope he makes a full recovery but it sure doesn't sound good.


----------



## labelwhore04

Oh wow, i hope he's gonna be ok.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What an awful thing to happen. I hope he recovers.

And I'm just putting it out there...I will be _disgusted_ if the K's make this all about them.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> The SO and I both just got a text about this....doesn't sound good. Grew up in the same neighborhood as that guy, hanging out in the park where they played ball...my friends and I used to walk to Jamaica Ave and stop by the park...good old days...he was never anything but nice even when he used to come home. Sad story to his life. *I hope this isn't exploited by these people*.





i was just thinking - bet she posts one of those cryptic tweets!

so sad!


----------



## Pursejoy9

Queenpixie said:


> ^^
> ouch.
> 
> Btw can someone ID her lashes?


Yeah it's from the fake as **** and ugly cosmetic line. Only really attractive people can wear their hair pulled back like that.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> And I'm just putting it out there...I will be _disgusted_ if the K's make this all about them.



Probably getting the cameras back up as we speak.


----------



## mistikat

They're on it; no surprise E! has this:

hloé Kardashian ''Has Been Worried'' About Lamar Odom, Family Source Says Hospitalization ''Isn't Shocking''

http://ca.eonline.com/news/706259/k...ly-source-says-hospitalization-isn-t-shocking

The news of Lamar Odom being found unconscious in a brothel in Nevada "isn't shocking," a Kardashian family source tells E! News, "but it is sad."
The former Los Angeles Lakers player was rushed to a local hospital Tuesday afternoon after being found in his room at Dennis Hoff's Love Ranch South in the town of Pahrump.

E! News reported earlier that the brothel staff immediately called 911 and followed the emergency operator's instructions to put Odom on his side after he began spitting up liquid.

Once the ambulance arrived, they transported him to a local hospital where doctors intubated him.

Since then, the 35-year-old has been taken to a Las Vegas hospital to be treated.

Our insider explains that "Khloé Kardashian had cut off contact with Lamar in the summer and she has been worried about Lamar for a very long time."

Back in August, the exes had an unexpected run-in outside of a SoulCycle studio in Los Angeles.

The E! reality star appeared to be startled after seeing her ex approach her, however he broke his silence about the incident in a TMZ video.
"I am not, not, not the person that they're trying to make me out to be&#8212;whoever's doing it. I live in Las Vegas&#8230;It's hard for me to keep my composure."


The former athlete continued, "To everybody I know that supports me I'm sorry but that's just it. The dog has to fight back. That's it. Y'all won. Y'all beat me down, degraded me. You said I would do everything in the world&#8230;Nobody got followed, nobody got hassled, nobody got harassed, nobody got grabbed on, none of that. None of that. Didn't happen."

That was the last time that the former husband and wife were seen in public together.

Khloé star filed for divorce from Odom on Dec. 13, 2013 after four years of marriage, citing irreconcilable differences as the reason for their split. Their divorce was finalized on July 21, 2015.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Well, they treat the men in their lives like crap, so it is no wonder they self destruct at some point.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Pursejoy9 said:


> Well, they treat the men in their lives like crap, so it is no wonder they self destruct at some point.




While I don't like the Kardashians either He was a drug addict long before he met Khloe. I think he was genetically disposed to being an addict due to his father being a drug addict as well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He should have moved back east to take an active role in his kids lives after that Kardashian spectacle imploded. There was nothing out there for him. This is unfortunate and I would never wish a bad outcome but he made a lot of selfish choices for fame.


----------



## AEGIS

i actually think Khloe did care about Lamar somewhat
being married gave her something to do and a storylne


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I really believe Khloe loved him. I'm sure this is hard for her to see happen. 

I pray he makes it through.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

They're reporting he had been using herbal viagra and Khloe is headed to be with him. 
I'm on my phone and dunno how to post the link.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> i actually think Khloe did care about Lamar somewhat
> being married gave her something to do and a storylne



Yeah, too bad the only baller she could snag was a drug addict on his way down.

I hope he pulls through and turns it all around.


----------



## VickyB

OMG. Those pics from the Cosmo event. A Madame and her stable of sloppy seconds. That's all I got.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I did feel sad when I read Lamar was alone at the hospital. Is Khloe the only one going to him? Is he estranged from his family?


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> im not going to criticize her for being the bigger sister. she can't help that. she can't help that her mom  was a rich lady coke ho, and slept with the hairstylist, who is probably a foot taller than robert k.
> 
> i will criticize her for her ridiculous photoshop, the lips that are about to explode, her flannel butt cover, and that nauseating workout "spread" (pun intended).





This  - plus the uber stomach turning germ incubating fake Witchy Poo nails. Yuck x 500. Who tells them this $hit is relevant and a look to be envied??


----------



## Encore Hermes

I just heard on a news report that the K family is gathering and going to Vegas.  Probably by private jet offered by a club in LV. 


Imo inappropriate,  give his family, his children space.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Encore Hermes said:


> I just heard on a news report that the K family is gathering and going to Vegas.
> 
> 
> Imo inappropriate,  give his family, his children space.




I heard there is no one there with him. The staff from the brothel wanted to be there but the hospital said no because they aren't family.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is his other family there? I mean if the Ks are the closest. And isn't she considered his next of kin?


----------



## michie

Aren't they divorced? She can send her prayers from the hospital chapel.


----------



## Encore Hermes

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I heard there is no one there with him. The staff from the brothel wanted to be there but the hospital said no because they aren't family.



He has children whom i hope can get there soon.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> The SO and I both just got a text about this....doesn't sound good. Grew up in the same neighborhood as that guy, hanging out in the park where they played ball...my friends and I used to walk to Jamaica Ave and stop by the park...good old days...he was never anything but nice even when he used to come home. Sad story to his life. I hope this isn't exploited by these people.



This is tragic! Regardless of what has been said about him (true or false) , I always kinda liked Lamar and thought he was very  sweet to Khloe and she to him. 
No doubt - PMK will milk this to the nth degree!!!  Disgusting. Are Khloe and Lamar even officially divorce yet? I think Khloe really cares him.


----------



## arnott

michie said:


> *Aren't they divorced?* She can send her prayers from the hospital chapel.



Yep, so the K's aren't family either.


----------



## purseproblm

I don't think they are officially divorced. I think she does care, but the rest of them can and probably stay at home.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Lipstick Alley is laying the blame totally on Khloe and her family and that Lamar isn't at fault for this.


----------



## arnott

purseproblm said:


> I don't think they are officially divorced. I think she does care, but the rest of them can and probably stay at home.



According to E, the divorced was finalized in July.


----------



## michie

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Lipstick Alley is laying the blame totally on Khloe and her family and that Lamar isn't at fault for this.



Who? A bunch of people on the internet? OK. Twitter was doing the same thing. Opinions.


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> I just heard on a news report that the K family is gathering and going to Vegas.  Probably by private jet offered by a club in LV.
> 
> 
> Imo inappropriate,  give his family, his children space.



ITA. I can and can't believe that they are leveraging Lamar's dire situation to promote themselves. If it's true that the Ks are getting on a plane, this really is a new low. Both PMK and Kim, especially , have hammered Khloe to cut all communication with Lamar for at least a year. Oh, but in a recent show, PMK said that she still texts Lamar - I don't know what to think. Regardless, Khloe and Rob are the 2 closest to Lamar and truly care about him. They should be the only ones to go.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think she cares. Jmo. When he left the lakers I think they (her) had no problem exploiting it with a series vs letting him chill.

And that doesn't mean  I don't think he didn't have issues


----------



## Encore Hermes

VickyB said:


> ITA. I can and can't believe that they are leveraging Lamar's dire situation to promote themselves. If it's true that the Ks are getting on a plane, this really is a new low. Both PMK and Kim, especially , have hammered Khloe to cut all communication with Lamar for at least a year. Oh, but in a recent show, PMK said that she still texts Lamar - I don't know what to think. Regardless, Khloe and Rob are the 2 closest to Lamar and truly care about him. They should be the only ones to go.



Jmo don't believe what they say on the show. Remember Dubai when they filmed a Dubai scene in LA


----------



## AEGIS

i doubt they're all going
kim is heavily pregnant and i can't see kourtney caring about anyone. kendall is modeling and kylie is busy katfishing and bruce is busy becoming a woman


----------



## VickyB

AEGIS said:


> i doubt they're all going
> kim is heavily pregnant and i can't see kourtney caring about anyone. kendall is modeling and kylie is busy katfishing and bruce is busy becoming a woman



So true - how silly of me!!! I bet that there'll be an entire fake scene of them all getting ready to fly to his bedside on the next season of the show.


----------



## redney

According to this, Lamar's father is running at the mouth again, and Khloe is on her way with PMK in tow for [del]photo ops[/del] "moral support." 

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/lamar-odom-unconscious-father-joe-73840

*Lamar Odoms Father, Joe, Speaks Out On Sons Health  Says Hes Depressed, Suspects Lamar Was Drugged*

         Less than an hour after it was reported that *Lamar Odom* was fighting for his life after being found *unconscious* at a Nevada Brothel, his father, Joe, has spoken out  alleging that his 35-year-old son was *drugged*!





Lamars father, Joe. (Photo Credit: Splash)​ 
   Somebody drugged my son, Joe tells Hollywood Life. 
  Theres no way hes down there partying crazy like that. No way. I  knew something was wrong because Ive been calling him all day and he  hasnt been answering. Im depressed right now  this is messed up! What  can I do? Thats my son. Im really hurt right now. This is the first  time Im hearing about it. Lets give this some time. I pray that he  will come out of this. I need all his fans to send him well wishes. If *Khloé* knows anything about this, please, tell her to call me. We all love Lamar and want him to pull through this.




(Photo Credit: Getty Images)​  Shortly after it was reported that Lamar was unable to be airlifted  to a Las Vegas hospital because of his unstable condition, a source  close to the 31-year-old reality star updated E! News on Khloés reaction to her estranged husbands medical saga. 
  According to a family source, the news isnt shocking, but it is sad  especially given the timing. 




(Photo Credit: Splash)​  Khloé Kardashian had cut off contact with Lamar in the summer and  she has been worried about Lamar for a very long time, the family  source alleges. 
  Meanwhile, TMZ reports Khloé is headed to Lamars side with Kim Kardashian and Kris Jenner accompanying her for moral support. 
  [Khloé] just found out and is hysterical and doesnt know what to do, an insider close to the former Khloé & Lamar stars tells Hollywood Life. 
  This story is still developing.


----------



## Oruka

Where is Lamar's daughter Destiny? She is 18 now and his next of kin along with his father. They should kick the Kardashian's out, all they are doing and have ever done is exploit this man for their gains.


I hope he makes it for the sick of his two children.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Oruka said:


> Where is Lamar's daughter Destiny? She is 18 now and his next of kin along with his father. They should kick the Kardashian's out, all they are doing and have ever done is exploit this man for their gains.
> 
> 
> I hope he makes it for the sick of his two children.




It should be his daughter. His dad is a drug addict just like he is.


----------



## VickyB

I 've followed the show for years but I cannot recall how Khloe and Lamar "met" . Was it a real meet or a set up - set up, right? PMK's personal Dating Game.


----------



## uhpharm01

DiorT said:


> Just in from TMZ
> 
> Lamar Odom is fighting for his life after falling into unconsciousness at Dennis Hof's Love Ranch South in Pahrump, Nevada ... TMZ Sports has learned.
> Sources at the Love Ranch tell us ... 35-year-old Odom arrived at the Ranch on Saturday and was partying with the girls for days.   A source at the Ranch said Lamar was taking an herbal substitute for Viagra.
> We spoke with Hof  ... who tells us on Tuesday afternoon, someone went into Odom's room and found him unconscious. The person rolled the former NBA star over and saw fluid streaming out of his mouth.
> An ambulance took Lamar to Pahrump hospital, where doctors intubated him ... an indication he could not breathe on his own.
> We're told Lamar is being airlifted from the hospital to Las Vegas for more treatment.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oUx8Ewp7


I saw that. He must have taken so kind of illegal drug to be foaming at the mouth


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> I 've followed the show for years but I cannot recall how Khloe and Lamar "met" . Was it a real meet or a set up - set up, right? PMK's personal Dating Game.



According to this it was at some party and Khloe "hated" him for a few days before going to dinner with him, and then marrying him a month after first meeting him. I'm with ya, though, and definitely think PMK was behind it all...

http://www.wetpaint.com/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-timeline-605886/

*Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom: A Timeline of Their Marital Problems*

   To say Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom have been going through a rough patch in their marriage is an understatement. Between allegations of drug abuse, cheating rumors, and meetings with lawyers, it&#8217;s difficult to keep track of where it all went wrong. 
  Things started off quickly for the couple. After a whirlwind  courtship, Khloe and Lamar married after knowing each other only a  month. Divorce rumors hounded them continually, but on their E! reality  show, _Khloe & Lamar_, the two always seemed lovey-dovey. In July 2013, when Jennifer Richardson claimed she&#8217;d had an affair with Lamar. When Polina Polonsky  came forward a month later to admit she&#8217;d been with him, too, things  seemed to fall apart for the basketballer and his wife. There are  conflicting reports as to whether Khloe and Lamar are together,  separated, or in the process of divorcing. 
 We&#8217;ve outlined the details in the timeline below, and we&#8217;ll keep you updated on the heartbreaking story.
*August 27, 2009*
 Khloe and Lamar meet at Ron Artest&#8217;s Welcome to LA party. &#8220;I did not like Lamar, I hated him,&#8221; Khloe told Ryan Seacrest later. &#8220;[I was like] this guy was, &#8216;ugh you&#8217;re a basketball player, you&#8217;re typical, you&#8217;re annoying.&#8221; 
*September 3, 2009 *
 Khloe obviously changed her mind and dined with Lamar at STK in Beverly Hills. &#8220;They&#8217;re very, very happy,&#8221; sister Kim said at the time, according to _AccessHollywood.com._  &#8220;They&#8217;ve been together a few weeks, and are literally inseparable.  Khloe thinks he&#8217;s amazing and [he] makes her laugh and smile  constantly.&#8221;
*September 22, 2009*
Khloe announced her engagement on her blog after Lamar proposed with a massive 9-carat diamond ring. They wanted to marry right away, before Lamar went to basketball training with the Lakers.
Kim  said at the time that she supported the nuptials. "It was totally  unexpected. Lamar is one of the sweetest, most compassionate guys I  know.&#8221;
*September 27, 2009*
Lamar and Khloe wed in L.A. Khloe walked down the aisle with stepdad Bruce Jenner in front of 250 guests. Sisters Kim and a pregnant Kourtney were maids of honor. The extravaganza (and accompanying drama) was shown in an episode of _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_. There were reports that the wedding was staged and not legal due to complications with the prenup.


----------



## uhpharm01

LAMAR ODOM
FIGHTING FOR HIS LIFE
FOUND UNCONSCIOUS AT NEVADA BROTHEL

Source : http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/13/lamar-odom-unconscious-brothel-hospital

9:30 PM PT -- Lamar is still alive, but he is breathing with the assistance of machines and remains in critical condition ... according to sources close to the situation.

7:15 PM PT -- The Nye County Sheriff says the airlift of Lamar had to be scratched because his 6'10" frame was too big for the chopper. Instead, he was rushed by ambulance to a Las Vegas hospital.

The Sheriff also says the call came in at 3:15 PM for an unresponsive male at the Love Ranch. Paramedics treated Odom and he was taken to a nearby hospital. Sheriff's detectives conducted an investigation at the brothel. It's unclear what, if anything, they found on scene.

7:05 PM PT --  Sources tell us Khloe and Kim Kardashian ... as well as Kris Jenner are heading to Las Vegas shortly to see Lamar at the hospital.Lamar Odom is fighting for his life after falling into unconsciousness at Dennis Hof's Love Ranch South in Pahrump, Nevada ... TMZ Sports has learned.

Sources at the Love Ranch tell us ... 35-year-old Odom arrived at the Ranch Saturday and was partying with the girls for days. A source at the Ranch said Lamar was taking an herbal substitute for Viagra.

We spoke with Hof  ... who tells us Tuesday afternoon, a woman went into Odom's room in the VIP suites and found him unconscious. 

We're told the woman began screaming for the manager -- who called 911. 

The manager rolled Lamar over on his side and saw "mucus-type liquid coming out of his nose and mouth."

An ambulance took Lamar to Pahrump hospital, where doctors intubated him ... an indication he could not breathe on his own.

We're told Lamar is being airlifted from the hospital to Las Vegas for more treatment.

Our sources tell us, "It's not good." 

We're told Lamar had been partying at the ranch by himself -- with no friends or entourage -- and is now alone at the hospital. 

The ranch staff says they want to be in the room with Lamar but since they're not family they're not allowed.


----------



## Encore Hermes

"Khloé Kardashian had cut off contact with Lamar in the summer and  she has been worried about Lamar for a very long time,&#8221; the family  source alleges. "

Didn't they show a very recent episode where she was flirting with him on the phone? Plotline B or C?


----------



## redney

Such a sad situation. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## Jikena

This family will use this, that's for sure. They are still using the storyline for Khloe on the show because she has nothing going on in her life (if you guys watched the last episodes...). 

Hope he'll recover.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> According to this it was at some party and Khloe "hated" him for a few days before going to dinner with him, and then marrying him a month after first meeting him. I'm with ya, though, and definitely think PMK was behind it all...
> 
> http://www.wetpaint.com/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-timeline-605886/
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom: A Timeline of Their Marital Problems*
> 
> To say Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom have been going through a rough patch in their marriage is an understatement. Between allegations of drug abuse, cheating rumors, and meetings with lawyers, its difficult to keep track of where it all went wrong.
> Things started off quickly for the couple. After a whirlwind  courtship, Khloe and Lamar married after knowing each other only a  month. Divorce rumors hounded them continually, but on their E! reality  show, _Khloe & Lamar_, the two always seemed lovey-dovey. In July 2013, when Jennifer Richardson claimed shed had an affair with Lamar. When Polina Polonsky  came forward a month later to admit shed been with him, too, things  seemed to fall apart for the basketballer and his wife. There are  conflicting reports as to whether Khloe and Lamar are together,  separated, or in the process of divorcing.
> Weve outlined the details in the timeline below, and well keep you updated on the heartbreaking story.
> *August 27, 2009*
> Khloe and Lamar meet at Ron Artests Welcome to LA party. I did not like Lamar, I hated him, Khloe told Ryan Seacrest later. [I was like] this guy was, ugh youre a basketball player, youre typical, youre annoying.
> *September 3, 2009 *
> Khloe obviously changed her mind and dined with Lamar at STK in Beverly Hills. Theyre very, very happy, sister Kim said at the time, according to _AccessHollywood.com._  Theyve been together a few weeks, and are literally inseparable.  Khloe thinks hes amazing and [he] makes her laugh and smile  constantly.
> *September 22, 2009*
> Khloe announced her engagement on her blog after Lamar proposed with a massive 9-carat diamond ring. They wanted to marry right away, before Lamar went to basketball training with the Lakers.
> Kim  said at the time that she supported the nuptials. "It was totally  unexpected. Lamar is one of the sweetest, most compassionate guys I  know.
> *September 27, 2009*
> Lamar and Khloe wed in L.A. Khloe walked down the aisle with stepdad Bruce Jenner in front of 250 guests. Sisters Kim and a pregnant Kourtney were maids of honor. The extravaganza (and accompanying drama) was shown in an episode of _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_. There were reports that the wedding was staged and not legal due to complications with the prenup.




Thanks!


----------



## veyda

I hope he pulls through


----------



## guccimamma

veyda said:


> I hope he pulls through



i do to, i'm surprised how sad i am about this.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

People on Twitter are saying he just passed away... I am going to wait for confirmation.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> People on Twitter are saying he just passed away... I am going to wait for confirmation.



I'm seeing those too. I think they're jumping the gun :-/


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm just praying for him and his children.  Really sad turn of events.


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> I just heard on a news report that the K family is gathering and going to Vegas.  Probably by private jet offered by a club in LV.
> 
> 
> Imo inappropriate,  give his family, his children space.







they just said on the news that Khloe and the K family are there by his side at the hospital.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Poor Lamar. Granted he is a grown man and no one forced him to do this, (drugs and whatnot, I have no idea) but he seemed to obviously be struggling with depression. He's had a hard life and many tragedies.


----------



## skislope15

11:00 PM PT -- &#65279;Lamar is still in a coma and his heart is failing ... our source says he is having serious problems with his kidneys and lungs as well. Khloe Kardashian is currently by his side. 


Per tmz.com


Not looking good poor guy


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I was just about to paste that. No, it's not looking good at all.  Heart failure and possibly coma?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think she cares. Jmo. *When he left the lakers I think they (her) had no problem exploiting it with a series vs letting him chill.*
> 
> And that doesn't mean  I don't think he didn't have issues





oh yea!   they had no more use for him after that.   they will use this,too of course! 
kris will go back to "he was like a son to me" comments!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm seeing tweets saying "technically still alive" which is giving me chills - the same was said about Bobbi Kristina.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> i doubt they're all going
> kim is heavily pregnant and i can't see kourtney caring about anyone. kendall is modeling and kylie is busy katfishing and bruce is busy becoming a woman




yes - that sums it up nicely!!!  kim can travel the globe but i bet if it came down to it she would use being pregnant as an excuse for not being there.  and as you said - kourtney does not care about anyone!  the girls will go where they are told and kris is not about to pull them from what they are doing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Fox Sports radio just tweeted he passed


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Fox Sports radio just tweeted he passed



Oh no!!


----------



## roses5682

That's horrible. I think the K Klan will use this tragic situation to their benefit and that sickens me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I can't find confirmation he has passed away anywhere else though...


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So sad but I find it disgusting how the Kardashians are going to exploit this. Pimp mama is there front and center


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I can't find confirmation he has passed away anywhere else though...



These people are just gross then...tweeting that while he's still alive. I can't. People are messed up. Vultures.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> These people are just gross then...tweeting that while he's still alive. I can't. People are messed up. Vultures.



Definitely. But with heart failure, kidney problems and a coma to boot, it's not looking good at all. I guess it's just a matter of time. I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## tomz_grl

This is such a shame.  I can't grasp how someone works so hard for something and then lets this happen. He was so talented.


----------



## manpursefan

I hope Khloe didn't brink PMK with her


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

manpursefan said:


> I hope Khloe didn't brink PMK with her



Of course PMK was there, front and center.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*EntertainmentTonight* &#8207;@*etnow*  17m17 minutes ago
.@*KobeBryant* reportedly leaves Lakers game early to see @*RealLamarOdom* at hospital. http://et.tv/1GcYGSH


----------



## sally.m

I like Lemar. He has his problems but i thought he was the best thing on KUWTK, joking about and his bromance with Rob

I hope he isnt suffering

I think its sweet Khloe is with him, She loves him but know she cant be with him after all the cheating. I liked them together.


----------



## GoGlam

It's really unfortunate that the Kardashians have become a downright conspiracy in many of your eyes.  She is STILL married to him and I'm sure she has feelings for him--good or bad.  She and her family have every right to be by his side.

ETA: I don't think they are bad people and I doubt they are exploiting Lamar's condition for profit.  They seem like a caring, involved family.


----------



## Avril

GoGlam said:


> It's really unfortunate that the Kardashians have become a downright conspiracy in many of your eyes.  She is STILL married to him and I'm sure she has feelings for him--good or bad.  She and her family have every right to be by his side.
> 
> ETA: I don't think they are bad people and I doubt they are exploiting Lamar's condition for profit.  They seem like a caring, involved family.



She isn't still married to him, their divorce was finalised in July of this year.

I do think it's right though that she's by his side.


----------



## skislope15

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Of course PMK was there, front and center.




Of course pmk is there she's making sure Khloe still gets his life insurance policy that was part of there divorce settlement.
These women make me sick Lamar had issues they knew about and yet they continued to prey on him for their own benefit. Can you imagine still loving someone and they're out in public talking about you stalking them and such? It's no wonder he fell heavy into drugs. The one person he could always rely on Jamie died, he had no one. Sad as soon as Jamie died o knew the downward spiral for Lamar would get worse.
I hope karma gets them all!!! And don't even he me started on Khloe getting his money instead of his kids. 

Scott and kourtney you paying attention? Seacreast has no soul he'll do the same to you that he did to Lamar


----------



## GoGlam

Avril said:


> She isn't still married to him, their divorce was finalised in July of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think it's right though that she's by his side.




Oh my mistake!


----------



## GoGlam

skislope15 said:


> Of course pmk is there she's making sure Khloe still gets his life insurance policy that was part of there divorce settlement.
> These women make me sick Lamar had issues they knew about and yet they continued to prey on him for their own benefit. Can you imagine still loving someone and they're out in public talking about you stalking them and such? It's no wonder he fell heavy into drugs. The one person he could always rely on Jamie died, he had no one. Sad as soon as Jamie died o knew the downward spiral for Lamar would get worse.
> I hope karma gets them all!!! And don't even he me started on Khloe getting his money instead of his kids.
> 
> Scott and kourtney you paying attention? Seacreast has no soul he'll do the same to you that he did to Lamar




Is this a serious post? You're blaming Lamar's problems with drugs on Khloe? His best friend was a hardcore drug addict for years, as was his father.  And you blame Khloe?

I don't think anyone's to blame but him.


----------



## StopHammertime

Sad. I always liked them together and hoped he would be able to turn his life around.


----------



## Tivo

These witches are SAVAGES!


----------



## jp23

Pronounced dead 9 hours ago


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> Pronounced dead 9 hours ago




http://tmztoday.com/lamar-odom-pronounced-dead-at-35/


I don't know what to believe some people say it's not true [emoji26]


----------



## skislope15

GoGlam said:


> Is this a serious post? You're blaming Lamar's problems with drugs on Khloe? His best friend was a hardcore drug addict for years, as was his father.  And you blame Khloe?
> 
> I don't think anyone's to blame but him.




If you read my post I said they knew he was sick, meaning they knew his problems with alcohol and drugs yet they still continued to run storylines about him. Just for the record I didn't blame Khloe if anything I would blame pmk before I blamed her


----------



## berrydiva

skislope15 said:


> Of course pmk is there she's making sure Khloe still gets his life insurance policy that was part of there divorce settlement.
> These women make me sick Lamar had issues they knew about and yet they continued to prey on him for their own benefit. Can you imagine still loving someone and they're out in public talking about you stalking them and such? It's no wonder he fell heavy into drugs. The one person he could always rely on Jamie died, he had no one. Sad as soon as Jamie died o knew the downward spiral for Lamar would get worse.
> I hope karma gets them all!!! And don't even he me started on Khloe getting his money instead of his kids.
> 
> Scott and kourtney you paying attention? Seacreast has no soul he'll do the same to you that he did to Lamar




*blank stare*


----------



## lallybelle

skislope15 said:


> Of course pmk is there she's making sure Khloe still gets his life insurance policy that was part of there divorce settlement.
> These women make me sick Lamar had issues they knew about and yet they continued to prey on him for their own benefit. Can you imagine still loving someone and they're out in public talking about you stalking them and such? It's no wonder he fell heavy into drugs. The one person he could always rely on Jamie died, he had no one. Sad as soon as Jamie died o knew the downward spiral for Lamar would get worse.
> I hope karma gets them all!!! And don't even he me started on Khloe getting his money instead of his kids.
> 
> Scott and kourtney you paying attention? Seacreast has no soul he'll do the same to you that he did to Lamar



OK. Get a grip.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

jp23 said:


> http://tmztoday.com/lamar-odom-pronounced-dead-at-35/
> 
> 
> I don't know what to believe some people say it's not true [emoji26]



This website is a hoax. tmz.com is the real one.


----------



## bag-princess

skislope15 said:


> *Of course pmk is there she's making sure Khloe still gets his life insurance policy that was part of there divorce settlement.*
> These women make me sick Lamar had issues they knew about and yet they continued to prey on him for their own benefit. Can you imagine still loving someone and they're out in public talking about you stalking them and such? It's no wonder he fell heavy into drugs. The one person he could always rely on Jamie died, he had no one. Sad as soon as Jamie died o knew the downward spiral for Lamar would get worse.
> I hope karma gets them all!!! And don't even he me started on Khloe getting his money instead of his kids.
> 
> Scott and kourtney you paying attention? Seacreast has no soul he'll do the same to you that he did to Lamar






they are like vultures!!!  if there is money to be made they are going to be standing around!!

saw one headline that she was "inconsolable"!


----------



## AEGIS

Didn't two of his best friends just die from drug overdoses? I am not sure how this is Khloe's fault though I will say the men in their lives seem to have tragic stories.


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> Didn't two of his best friends just die from drug overdoses? I am not sure how this is Khloe's fault though I will say the men in their lives seem to have tragic stories.


That's always the "official" report. We don't know what went down that lead to these "overdoses."


----------



## addisonshopper

Good lord. This is awful !!!!!!


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> they are like vultures!!!  if there is money to be made they are going to be standing around!!
> 
> saw one headline that she was "inconsolable"!



It's not just the money, it's the media attention, cryptic tweets and sad storyline for the show.

If we don't see personal pap photos, if she stays private and unseen and if this doesn't become a featured plot point on the reality show, then Khloe, you are sincere.


----------



## skislope15

Pmk is already outside hospital in pics "inconsolable" smh


----------



## skislope15

lallybelle said:


> OK. Get a grip.





Really you took the time to write that? Rude much


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Why is it hard to believe that Khloe cared for him and truly is inconsolable?


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> It's not just the money, it's the media attention, cryptic tweets and sad storyline for the show.
> 
> *If we don't see personal pap photos, if she stays private and unseen and if this doesn't become a featured plot point on the reality show, then Khloe, you are sincere.*



I agree.

TMZ is reporting that the Kardashians are the closest thing Lamar has to a family... Didn't they all but wash their hands of him and now all of a sudden they rushed to his side?

I feel bad for him. I hope he makes it through.


----------



## skislope15

Dallas_Girl said:


> Why is it hard to believe that Khloe cared for him and truly is inconsolable?




I do believe she is absolutely the rest of the klan not so much


----------



## Theren

Very very sad... Depression is a horrible thing and I'm sure with the divorce and the death of his buddy didn't help... Regardless of how fake most of the stuff the Klan does, I  couldn't imagine how Khloe must feel right now. I hope he pulls through and gets the help he obviously desperately needs.


----------



## zippie

He blew it, had everything going for him and it's sad he has lost so much.  I do believe the kraptashians care about him, more than his own family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> He blew it, had everything going for him and it's sad he has lost so much.  I do believe the kraptashians care about him, more than his own family.



he really doesn't have many people in terms of family, though


----------



## summer2815

I think Khloe sincerely cares about Lamar. Part of me also feels like the Kardashians do as well.  How sick does one have to be to use this for publicity, storylines, etc.  I know time will tell, but I want to believe they won't.


----------



## Eva1991

I don't know about the rest of the Kardashians but I too think that Khloe cares a lot about him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I believe she cares about him as well  Because homegirl will reads Kim when she says something slick about Lamar.

We can all care about someone, but you can't make someone change or get help.  That's something they have to do all on their own.  I feel bad for Lamar.  He clearly lost his way in life.


----------



## skislope15

summer2815 said:


> I think Khloe sincerely cares about Lamar. Part of me also feels like the Kardashians do as well.  How sick does one have to be to use this for publicity, storylines, etc.  I know time will tell, but I want to believe they won't.







I think Khloe will go unseen, so will Kobe. Pmk is all about the paps she doesn't smoke so does she really need to be outside?


----------



## summer2815

skislope15 said:


> View attachment 3157002
> 
> 
> I think Khloe will go unseen, so will Kobe. Pmk is all about the paps she doesn't smoke so does she really need to be outside?



I saw that and wondered.  Look at her outfit though...she is not done up for the cameras or anything.  Makes me think (hope) it is sincere.


----------



## Swanky

*Owner  Of Brothel Where Lamar Odom Was Found Said He 'Took 8 to 10 Pills'  & 'Seemed A Little Sad' After 'Phone Call On Sunday'  Details HERE*








 This is incredibly sad.
 The last we knew about *Lamar Odom*'s condition, he was still in a coma and his heart was apparently failing. He was also having problems with his kidneys and lungs as *Khloe Kardashian* waits by his side.
 During this time we've learned a bit more information regarding his stay at the *Love Ranch*  the brothel in Pahrump, Nevada where the former *NBA* player was found unconscious.
http://perezhilton.com/2015-10-13-cara-delevingne-opens-up-about-depression-suicidal-thoughts
*Dennis Hof*, the owner of the ranch has come forward with some details about Odom's stay saying: 
"Lamar arrived Saturday night. We picked him up at his  place in Las Vegas. Brought him out there. Great mood. Ready to have a  good time. He just wanted a little peace and quiet and get away from the  pressures of his life."​ Hof revealed that there was a hiccup during Odom's stay by sharing:
"He did get a phone call on Sunday that upset him a  little bit, but I don't know what that was about. But after that he  regrouped, and he was eating good. Sleeping good and just having a good  time."​ Hmm, very _inneresting_.
 He said of Sunday that:
"We don't know why he seemed a little sad, but he had been in good health and high spirits, laughing and giggling."​ Dennis went on to retell the story of his female employees who found  him and claims they immediately alerted management who contacted  emergency officials. After this, the 35-year-old was taken to *Desert View Hospital* in Pahrump and then transported to *Sunrise Hospital* in Las Vegas.
 He said:
"We called 911, my staff did. They said 'roll him on his  left side' and he started throwing up a lot but he was breathing. Then  the ambulance and the police came and took him to the [hospital]. They  said he was in bad shape and they thought he might not make it."​  Hof talked a little bit about drugs that Odom could have taken by revealing:
"The police looked through his things and they didn't  tell us they found anything. The girls that were hanging out with him  didn't see any use of any illegal drugs at all."​ But he did note that he heard Odom was taking herbal *Viagra *supplements in large quantities:
"We heard, from my people, like 8 or 10 pills. I've seen  guys take one pill and have a real good time so it sounds like a lot to  me."​ We still can't believe this happened and our hearts are with Lamar and his loved ones during this extremely difficult time.


http://perezhilton.com/category/lamar-odom/#.Vh5iUitQt8E


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if they called TMZ or 911 first?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know. This family will exploit death in order for ratings. They've done it to the late Rob, Sr. so anything is possible.

Yeah, she probably cares for him. But that doesn't mean she will not milk this situation. At this point these people can't help themselves. They are too addicted to the fame.

I don't like how Lamar's kids aren't being factored into this equation. What kind of father are you when it is being said the Kardashians are the closest thing to a family you've ever had? It is also a slap to their mother since she had 3 kids for him and knew him since his early days.

It would freak me out if 4 people I associated with in the past all died in a short period of time.


----------



## littlerock

terebina786 said:


> I agree.
> 
> TMZ is reporting that the Kardashians are the closest thing Lamar has to a family... Didn't they all but wash their hands of him and now all of a sudden they rushed to his side?
> 
> I feel bad for him. I hope he makes it through.



Even with real family, you have to "wash your hands" of a drug addict. It's one of the last resorts to put the pressure on, in hopes they have no other option but to get better. It doesn't mean that you love that person any less. I know we're talking about the K's, but your theory doesn't make much sense when you're talking about/ dealing with addicts.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Owner  Of Brothel Where Lamar Odom Was Found Said He 'Took 8 to 10 Pills'  & 'Seemed A Little Sad' After 'Phone Call On Sunday'  Details HERE*
> 
> 
> *Dennis Hof*, the owner of the ranch has come forward with some details about Odom's stay saying: "Lamar arrived Saturday night. We picked him up at his  place in Las Vegas. Brought him out there. Great mood. Ready to have a  good time. *He just wanted a little peace and quiet* and get away from the  pressures of his life."​ http://perezhilton.com/category/lamar-odom/#.Vh5iUitQt8E



Learn something new every day.  Forget high-end resort spas, I'm getting on a plane for a brothel in Nevada next time I need peace and quiet.


----------



## skislope15

mundodabolsa said:


> Learn something new every day.  Forget high-end resort spas, I'm getting on a plane for a brothel in Nevada next time I need peace and quiet.




Lmao maybe they have "herbal" Viagra for women too


----------



## Jikena

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know. This family will exploit death in order for ratings. They've done it to the late Rob, Sr. so anything is possible.
> 
> Yeah, she probably cares for him. But that doesn't mean she will not milk this situation. At this point these people can't help themselves. They are too addicted to the fame.
> 
> I don't like how Lamar's kids aren't being factored into this equation. What kind of father are you when it is being said the Kardashians are the closest thing to a family you've ever had? It is also a slap to their mother since she had 3 kids for him and knew him since his early days.
> 
> It would freak me out if 4 people I associated with in the past all died in a short period of time.



I didn't even know he had kids before you guys said it two pages ago. I don't think they ever talked about them on the show.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jikena said:


> I didn't even know he had kids before you guys said it two pages ago. I don't think they ever talked about them on the show.



Yes. They are teenagers. I believe his oldest is college age. 

The mother was on a reality show for about a minute a few years back. He was with her for a long time and she lived with him when he played in Miami. I think they appeared on some old eps of the show and then the daughter started spilling little tidbits on social media and she was soon silenced. Or something like that.

Side note, where is that young lady that use to go up for Khole and Lamar? Is she still in this thread? She had all the details.


----------



## addisonshopper

Hey. I can clearly understand see Kris leaving the hospital room and the entire hospital to get some air.  Seeing somebody in that state is quiet mind blowing. Clearly Khloe loved him. She left her family moved away with him. Brings Kim wouldn't do with her marriage. Yes these people are medi manipulators but they so ha e feelings too.  Even the coldest of human beings morns experiences grief when a loved one is not doing great.   Damn drugs Lamar.  This is ridiculous.  When you up you have everybody. When you down you have nobody


----------



## AshTx.1

Here's my OPINION. I believe Khloe really does care for Lamar. I believe she loved him but knew that she couldn't stay with a cheating drug addict. She tried as hard as she could to keep her marriage together. Pmk doesn't give a $h&#9734;t about Lamar. She may be there to support Khloe and get papped. Same with Kim. I think the kardashians were embarrassed by Lamar except for khloe and rob. They cared about him as a person,  not about how he could affect the "brand".

I don't know why I feel so sad about this situation but I do.  How humiliating for him to end up in the hospital this way. 
Lamar just wasn't cut out for reality fame. If only he could have stayed focused on basketball.


----------



## ebonyone

I wish him a full recovery and hope this helps him to truly get his life together. I think Khloe loved him and he really loved her . I feel bad for his kids this must be hard for them.


----------



## skislope15

Via tmz

Lamar Odom lost it Sunday ... and the trigger was an episode of "Keeping Up with the Kardashians."

Sources at Dennis Hof's Love Ranch South tell us, Lamar seemed normal during his stay until he got a call from someone about the show. Some of the women who were around Lamar say he became irate, complaining about the way he had just been portrayed on the show.

As for what was on the show ...  Khloe got 2 calls from Lamar. When she got off the phone Kim criticized Khloe for being flirty with Lamar. In another clip, Lamar called Khloe to tell her that his good friend Jamie had died. When she got off the phone she worried Lamar might spin out of control. And in another scene Khloe fled a club after she heard Lamar was trying to get in.

We're told Lamar remained upset until he was found unconscious. 

Up until getting the call, people at the Ranch say Lamar was "chill." There was no evidence he had been high on drugs or alcohol. We're told when he arrived Saturday, he ordered a single bottle of cognac and when he was found unconscious a third of the bottle was left.

As we reported, people at the Ranch say Lamar had been using an herbal substitute for Viagra. Someone at the Ranch who was around Lamar tells us he was popping 8 to 10 herbal Viagras at a time. There are perils to the drug -- it can cause dangerously low blood pressure and it can restrict blood flow to vital organs.

Another source at the ranch says Lamar was taking the actual Viagra drug from a prescription bottle.


----------



## terebina786

littlerock said:


> Even with real family, you have to "wash your hands" of a drug addict. It's one of the last resorts to put the pressure on, in hopes they have no other option but to get better. It doesn't mean that you love that person any less. I know we're talking about the K's, but your theory doesn't make much sense when you're talking about/ dealing with addicts.



Yeah but I never believed he was a drug addict.  That was a story concocted by the Ks IMO.


----------



## ebonyone

This is really sad, everybody has something to say he is unconscious . His dad saying he was drugged his trainer is talking the people in the brothel are talking  and even showing the room. The Kardashians are the only ones who have kept quiet.


----------



## .pursefiend.

terebina786 said:


> Yeah but I never believed he was a drug addict.  That was a story concocted by the Ks IMO.



i wasn't too sold on that story either


----------



## hermes_lemming

tomz_grl said:


> This is such a shame.  I can't grasp how someone works so hard for something and then lets this happen. He was so talented.


Very simple. You lose everything.  He probably still loves Khloe. And vice versa. He lost 2 friends in a very short amount of time. What do you expect will happen?

Unless you have literally lost nearly everything in your life, you cannot fully understand his grief, what he is dealing with. He didn't just "let it happen". It happened. Sometimes life gives you several devastating kicks in the rear. Some can bounce back. Others cant.



ebonyone said:


> This is really sad, everybody has something to say he is unconscious . His dad saying he was drugged his trainer is talking the people in the brothel are talking  and even showing the room. The Kardashians are the only ones who have kept quiet.


His dad is in denial. That's not unusual.  I feel really bad for him. This is a man who was once happy and will probably die very soon, if he isn't already dead. And to be found in such a humiliating way. He didn't care anymore. He wanted to numb the pain. I understand where his head was at. Really I do.


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmmm....that's the Bunny Ranch owner guy......Other people have died at his brothel....Hopefully, this is not the case for Lamar.



> *Owner  Of Brothel Where Lamar Odom Was Found Said He 'Took 8 to 10 Pills'  & 'Seemed A Little Sad' After 'Phone Call On Sunday'  Details HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/lamar-odom-dennis-hoff-unconscious-love-ranch-las-vegas-hospital__oPt.jpg
> This is incredibly sad.
> The last we knew about *Lamar Odom*'s condition, he was still in a coma and his heart was apparently failing. He was also having problems with his kidneys and lungs as *Khloe Kardashian* waits by his side.
> During this time we've learned a bit more information regarding his stay at the *Love Ranch*  the brothel in Pahrump, Nevada where the former *NBA* player was found unconscious.
> 
> *Dennis Hof*, the owner of the ranch has come forward with some details about Odom's stay saying: "Lamar arrived Saturday night. We picked him up at his  place in Las Vegas. Brought him out there. Great mood. Ready to have a  good time. He just wanted a little peace and quiet and get away from the  pressures of his life."​Hof revealed that there was a hiccup during Odom's stay by sharing:"He did get a phone call on Sunday that upset him a  little bit, but I don't know what that was about. But after that he  regrouped, and he was eating good. Sleeping good and just having a good  time."​Hmm, very _inneresting_.
> He said of Sunday that:"We don't know why he seemed a little sad, but he had been in good health and high spirits, laughing and giggling."​Dennis went on to retell the story of his female employees who found  him and claims they immediately alerted management who contacted  emergency officials. After this, the 35-year-old was taken to *Desert View Hospital* in Pahrump and then transported to *Sunrise Hospital* in Las Vegas.
> He said:"We called 911, my staff did. They said 'roll him on his  left side' and he started throwing up a lot but he was breathing. Then  the ambulance and the police came and took him to the [hospital]. They  said he was in bad shape and they thought he might not make it."​Hof talked a little bit about drugs that Odom could have taken by revealing:"The police looked through his things and they didn't  tell us they found anything. The girls that were hanging out with him  didn't see any use of any illegal drugs at all."​But he did note that he heard Odom was taking herbal *Viagra *supplements in large quantities:"We heard, from my people, like 8 or 10 pills. I've seen  guys take one pill and have a real good time so it sounds like a lot to  me."​We still can't believe this happened and our hearts are with Lamar and his loved ones during this extremely difficult time.
> 
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/category/lamar-odom/#.Vh5iUitQt8E


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I wonder who the call was from that they're referring to??

Dennis Hof, who owns the Love Ranch and other legal brothels in Nevada, said in a statement sent to FOX411 Odom had been staying at the Love Ranch for four days.
"He was polite and reserved, and he told multiple employees that he was there to get some privacy and spend some time relaxing," Hof stated.
Hof revealed to ET: *"He did get a phone call on Sunday that upset him a little bit,* but I don't know what that was about, but after that he regrouped, and he was eating good. Sleeping good and just having a good time."
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...tar-odom-found-unconscious-at-nevada-brothel/


----------



## Irishgal

You can bet that the owner of the Love Ranch cleaned that place out before calling 911. I'm sure that there is a large supply of drugs there at all times.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yes Kris is there. Maybe to support Khloe, who knows.

http://www.eonline.com/news/706342/...f-lamar-odom-s-las-vegas-hospital-see-the-pic


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Or maybe not. This makes more sense. 

Since news broke last night that former NBA star and _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ castoff Lamar Odom had been found unconscious in a Nevada brothel, friends&#8212;famous and not&#8212;have been spotted around his hospital room. And lest you, the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians _viewer feel left out, fear not: *according to Radar Online, the cameras are rolling.*
Odom, who is reported to be in a coma and breathing with the aid of a machine, was transported from the Bunny Ranch to the Sunrise Hospital & Medical Center after two brothel employees discovered him passed out in his VIP suite Tuesday night.





Within hours, several members of the Kardashian family&#8212;including Khloe, Kim, Kris and Rob&#8212;were reportedly spotted entering the hospital. But according to Radar Online, *they were also accompanied by several crew members.*Khloe, 30, sister *Kim Kardashian* and &#8220;Momager&#8221; *Kris Jenner* hopped on a private jet to Sin City with *cameras rolling as soon as they learned*about Odom&#8217;s overdose after a three-day booze and pill bender that culminated in him being found unconscious at the Bunny Ranch.
&#8220;It&#8217;s [a] s**t show,&#8221; a source close to the situation told Radar. &#8220;The Kardashians are trying to run everything. They walked into the hospital with cameras rolling. It was shocking, but hardly a surprise.&#8221;
Khloe was &#8220;extremely upset,&#8221; the source told Radar,&#8221; adding that &#8220;they are all crying and pretending like they care.​In the meantime TMZ is reporting the show may have triggered something for Lamar, who was reportedly &#8220;chill&#8221; until a new episode featuring a phone conversation between him and Khloe aired Sunday night.
&#8220;Sources at Dennis Hof&#8217;s Love Ranch South tell us,* Lamar seemed normal during his stay until he got a call from someone about the show. Some of the women who were around Lamar say he became irate, complaining about the way he had just been portrayed on* *the show,*&#8221; the gossip site reports. &#8220;We&#8217;re told Lamar remained upset until he was found unconscious.&#8221;

 http://gawker.com/khloe-kardashian-...m_source=gawker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Coach Lover Too said:


> Or maybe not. This makes more sense.
> 
> Since news broke last night that former NBA star and _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ castoff Lamar Odom had been found unconscious in a Nevada brothel, friendsfamous and nothave been spotted around his hospital room. And lest you, the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians _viewer feel left out, fear not: *according to Radar Online, the cameras are rolling.*
> Odom, who is reported to be in a coma and breathing with the aid of a machine, was transported from the Bunny Ranch to the Sunrise Hospital & Medical Center after two brothel employees discovered him passed out in his VIP suite Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within hours, several members of the Kardashian familyincluding Khloe, Kim, Kris and Robwere reportedly spotted entering the hospital. But according to Radar Online, *they were also accompanied by several crew members.*Khloe, 30, sister *Kim Kardashian* and Momager *Kris Jenner* hopped on a private jet to Sin City with *cameras rolling as soon as they learned*about Odoms overdose after a three-day booze and pill bender that culminated in him being found unconscious at the Bunny Ranch.
> Its [a] s**t show, a source close to the situation told Radar. The Kardashians are trying to run everything. They walked into the hospital with cameras rolling. It was shocking, but hardly a surprise.
> Khloe was extremely upset, the source told Radar, adding that they are all crying and pretending like they care.​In the meantime TMZ is reporting the show may have triggered something for Lamar, who was reportedly chill until a new episode featuring a phone conversation between him and Khloe aired Sunday night.
> Sources at Dennis Hofs Love Ranch South tell us,* Lamar seemed normal during his stay until he got a call from someone about the show. Some of the women who were around Lamar say he became irate, complaining about the way he had just been portrayed on* *the show,* the gossip site reports. Were told Lamar remained upset until he was found unconscious.
> 
> http://gawker.com/khloe-kardashian-...m_source=gawker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow



For the love of God... *smh*


----------



## redney

> also accompanied by several crew members.




This is all we need to know. SMH.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Chile.... this family ain't nothing but the damn devil


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

We don't know if this is true regarding the cameras rolling. I want to believe otherwise, but if they are using this poor guy's sickness I feel like that is the worst of lows.


----------



## Eva1991

Rob must be having a hard time now as well. He was very close to Lamar.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile.... this family ain't nothing but the damn devil




word!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So let me get this straight (if TMZ is right), Kim is there, but on the show bish was rolling her eyes and making snarky comments about Lamar to Khloe.  She doesn't care about Lamar, she just wants to be able to say 'I was there, too'

If you ain't genuine, stay your hefty azz (literally) at home!


----------



## guccimamma

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile.... this family ain't nothing but the damn devil



that sums it up entirely.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I didn't even know he had kids before you guys said it two pages ago. I don't think they ever talked about them on the show.


One died as an infant.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> Chile.... this family ain't nothing but the damn devil


 
Fact.


----------



## Gaby87

Just because she was telling Khloe to leave him alone doesn&#8217;t mean she doesn&#8217;t care about him. She saw that her little sister was in an unhealthy relationship and she didn&#8217;t want her to go back to it. I&#8217;ve done the same things with a couple of my girlfriends and still had good friendships with the (ex)boyfriends. This has even happened with my family members, and I&#8217;ve learned to not give advice anymore because people are going to do what they want to do, sometimes they just need affirmations.


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> Or maybe not. This makes more sense.
> 
> Since news broke last night that former NBA star and _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_ castoff Lamar Odom had been found unconscious in a Nevada brothel, friends&#8212;famous and not&#8212;have been spotted around his hospital room. And lest you, the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians _viewer feel left out, fear not: *according to Radar Online, the cameras are rolling.*
> Odom, who is reported to be in a coma and breathing with the aid of a machine, was transported from the Bunny Ranch to the Sunrise Hospital & Medical Center after two brothel employees discovered him passed out in his VIP suite Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Within hours, several members of the Kardashian family&#8212;including Khloe, Kim, Kris and Rob&#8212;were reportedly spotted entering the hospital. But according to Radar Online, *they were also accompanied by several crew members.*Khloe, 30, sister *Kim Kardashian* and &#8220;Momager&#8221; *Kris Jenner* hopped on a private jet to Sin City with *cameras rolling as soon as they learned*about Odom&#8217;s overdose after a three-day booze and pill bender that culminated in him being found unconscious at the Bunny Ranch.
> &#8220;It&#8217;s [a] s**t show,&#8221; a source close to the situation told Radar. &#8220;The Kardashians are trying to run everything. They walked into the hospital with cameras rolling. It was shocking, but hardly a surprise.&#8221;
> Khloe was &#8220;extremely upset,&#8221; the source told Radar,&#8221; adding that &#8220;they are all crying and pretending like they care.​In the meantime TMZ is reporting the show may have triggered something for Lamar, who was reportedly &#8220;chill&#8221; until a new episode featuring a phone conversation between him and Khloe aired Sunday night.
> &#8220;Sources at Dennis Hof&#8217;s Love Ranch South tell us,* Lamar seemed normal during his stay until he got a call from someone about the show. Some of the women who were around Lamar say he became irate, complaining about the way he had just been portrayed on* *the show,*&#8221; the gossip site reports. &#8220;We&#8217;re told Lamar remained upset until he was found unconscious.&#8221;
> 
> http://gawker.com/khloe-kardashian-...m_source=gawker_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow



I take all gossip with a grain of salt and I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt until it's confirmed because that would be disgusting otherwise.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

If Lamar dies (praying he pulls through) E! cameras will be rolling for reaction from the Kartrashians and then in about a month they will air a one hour special: Khloe & Lamar: what went wrong


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

I doubt cameras were rolling.....consider the source Radaronline...


The only people I thought were there were Khloe, Rob, Scott and Kris....Kim is not there.


----------



## guccimamma

even worse than the kardashians is that brothel owner. he is filth.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This family should give up the reality life while they still stand a chance.


----------



## skislope15

Via tmz
66 Lamar Odom had cocaine in his system and track marks on one of his arms ... so claim witnesses at the hospital where Lamar lies unconscious.

The witnesses tell TMZ ... doctors have determined the former NBA star had cocaine and opiates in his system.  

We're told doctors have told people close to Lamar the fluid they found in his lungs was the result of crack cocaine use.

We're also told several of Lamar's party friends have come to the hospital to see him but they were turned away.  

Sources at the Love Ranch where Lamar was staying have said he was taking an herbal substitute for Viagra but no drugs were found. Dennis Hof who owns the Ranch tells TMZ he can't swear Lamar wasn't doing drugs in his room.


I can't see Kobe allowing cameras in the room, if they are that's just wrong


----------



## DC-Cutie

pinkngreenpurse said:


> I doubt cameras were rolling.....consider the source Radaronline...
> 
> 
> The only people I thought were there were Khloe, Rob, Scott and Kris....Kim is not there.



you have to remember who youre talking about - they LIVE for a camera.  I wouldn't doubt it.  Maybe not in the hospital, but they were close to the action I bet - like close by when the call was received, driving to the airport, on the plane, etc..


----------



## DC-Cutie

so good for that HiPPA law, huh?



skislope15 said:


> Via tmz
> 66 Lamar Odom had cocaine in his system and track marks on one of his arms ... so claim witnesses at the hospital where Lamar lies unconscious.
> 
> The witnesses tell TMZ ... doctors have determined the former NBA star had cocaine and opiates in his system.
> 
> We're told doctors have told people close to Lamar the fluid they found in his lungs was the result of crack cocaine use.
> 
> We're also told several of Lamar's party friends have come to the hospital to see him but they were turned away.
> 
> Sources at the Love Ranch where Lamar was staying have said he was taking an herbal substitute for Viagra but no drugs were found. Dennis Hof who owns the Ranch tells TMZ he can't swear Lamar wasn't doing drugs in his room.
> 
> 
> I can't see Kobe allowing cameras in the room, if they are that's just wrong


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> This family should give up the reality life while they still stand a chance.



scott is next if he doesn't get it together.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## redney

NikkisABagGirl said:


> We don't know if this is true regarding the cameras rolling. I want to believe otherwise, but if they are using this poor guy's sickness I feel like that is the worst of lows.



I would hope *someone* involved in their show's production has a modicum of a conscious and wouldn't film this tragic, sensitive, and private situation. Obviously all the Ks care about are ratings and money, so am hoping there's an Executive Producer or some other adult in charge who says "no."

Even if they do film, in order to broadcast whatever may be filmed, they need signed consent forms from those who may be shown, including hospital staff and Lamar (or whomever holds a power of attorney), and let's hope the medical professionals tell them to stuff their consent forms where the sun don't shine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> scott is next if he doesn't get it together.



who you telling?  He's so close to the edge, he doesn't even see it.

I'm sure Reggie & Hump are somewhere, being thankful they escaped.


----------



## Eva1991

pinkngreenpurse said:


> I doubt cameras were rolling.....consider the source Radaronline...
> 
> 
> The only people I thought were there were Khloe, Rob, Scott and Kris....Kim is not there.



Why's Scott there? Was he close with Lamar?


----------



## DC-Cutie

redney said:


> I would hope *someone* involved in their show's production has a modicum of a conscious and wouldn't film this tragic, sensitive, and private situation. Obviously all the Ks care about are ratings and money, so am hoping there's an Executive Producer or some other adult in charge who says "no."
> 
> Even if they do film, in order to broadcast whatever may be filmed, they need signed consent forms from those who may be shown, including hospital staff and Lamar (or whomever holds a power of attorney), and let's hope the medical professionals tell them to stuff their consent forms where the sun don't shine.



 the hospital executive directors would have to sign off on the filming.  I'm hoping that didn't happen.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

redney said:


> I would hope *someone* involved in their show's production has a modicum of a conscious and wouldn't film this tragic, sensitive, and private situation. Obviously all the Ks care about are ratings and money, so am hoping there's an Executive Producer or some other adult in charge who says "no."
> 
> Even if they do film, in order to broadcast whatever may be filmed, they need signed consent forms from those who may be shown, including hospital staff and Lamar (or whomever holds a power of attorney), and let's hope the medical professionals tell them to stuff their consent forms where the sun don't shine.



I agree. When someone's life and death is concerned, I hope that is not exploited.


----------



## Ladybug09

skislope15 said:


> Via tmz
> 66 Lamar Odom had cocaine in his system and track marks on one of his arms ... so claim witnesses at the hospital where Lamar lies unconscious.
> 
> The witnesses tell TMZ ... doctors have determined the former NBA star had cocaine and opiates in his system.
> 
> We're told doctors have told people close to Lamar the fluid they found in his lungs was the result of crack cocaine use.
> 
> We're also told several of Lamar's party friends have come to the hospital to see him but they were turned away.
> 
> Sources at the Love Ranch where Lamar was staying have said he was taking an herbal substitute for Viagra but no drugs were found. Dennis Hof who owns the Ranch tells TMZ he can't swear Lamar wasn't doing drugs in his room.
> 
> 
> I can't see Kobe allowing cameras in the room, if they are that's just wrong





DC-Cutie said:


> *so good for that HiPPA law, huh?*



Was just about to post about HIPPA violation....The only people the 'doctors' should be talking to are his next of kin. If Khloe is not his LEGAL wife, she shouldn't even be in the room with him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

at this point I just feel sorry for his children.


----------



## skislope15

Ladybug09 said:


> Was just about to post about HIPPA violation....The only people the 'doctors' should be talking to are his next of kin. If Khloe is not his LEGAL wife, she shouldn't even be in the room with him.




The fact that tmz is getting such regular updates is sickening someone inside is on the phone instead of actually caring for him


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Drugs Found in Lamar Odoms System; Condition Being Treated as "Overdose" As Brain Damage "Likely"*



A source inside Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas tells us that "drugs were found in his system," and doctors are treating the situation as an "overdose." Lamar remains unconscious and on a ventilator but is still alive. It also appears that the former Los Angeles Lakers player suffered from a "loss of oxygen but also possible stroke."

 "So likely there's brain damage, but they're not sure how much," the source adds. "Virtually every drug imaginable was found in his system."
Lamar appears to have suffered an "ischemic stroke," which is caused by a blood clot preventing blood flow to the brain. This type of stroke is often associated with a cocaine overdose, among other drugs. Our source adds that Lamar "had been partying since Friday."

 *NEWS: More details about Lamar Odom's condition*
"He was doing crack cocaine all weekend and he choked on his mucous," the insider explains. "They're now having to fix all the damage it has done."

 Although doctors are treating Lamar's situation as an overdose, it doesn't appear to be a suicide attempt. More likely, the insider explains, it was an accidental overdose. "The long term effects of his drug use have taken a toll on his body and the binge this time was too much to handle," the source says.

 Lamar suffered brain damage but isn't brain dead.

http://www.eonline.com/news/706433/drugs-found-in-lamar-odom-s-system-condition-being-treated-as-overdose-as-brain-damage-likely


----------



## GoGlam

zippie said:


> he blew it, had everything going for him and it's sad he has lost so much.  I do believe the kraptashians care about him, more than his own family.




+1


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Drugs Found in Lamar Odoms System; Condition Being Treated as "Overdose" As Brain Damage "Likely"*
> 
> 
> 
> A source inside Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas tells us that "drugs were found in his system," and doctors are treating the situation as an "overdose." Lamar remains unconscious and on a ventilator but is still alive. It also appears that the former Los Angeles Lakers player suffered from a "loss of oxygen but also possible stroke."
> 
> "So likely there's brain damage, but they're not sure how much," the source adds. "Virtually every drug imaginable was found in his system."
> Lamar appears to have suffered an "ischemic stroke," which is caused by a blood clot preventing blood flow to the brain. This type of stroke is often associated with a cocaine overdose, among other drugs. Our source adds that Lamar "had been partying since Friday."
> 
> *NEWS: More details about Lamar Odom's condition*
> "He was doing crack cocaine all weekend and he choked on his mucous," the insider explains. "They're now having to fix all the damage it has done."
> 
> Although doctors are treating Lamar's situation as an overdose, it doesn't appear to be a suicide attempt. More likely, the insider explains, it was an accidental overdose. "The long term effects of his drug use have taken a toll on his body and the binge this time was too much to handle," the source says.
> 
> Lamar suffered brain damage but isn't brain dead.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/706433/drugs-found-in-lamar-odom-s-system-condition-being-treated-as-overdose-as-brain-damage-likely



can  you come back from this? hope he can.


----------



## skislope15

Can you imagine what Khloes new bf James is thinking during all of this?


----------



## guccimamma

skislope15 said:


> Can you imagine what Khloes new bf James is thinking during all of this?



i hope he is thinking about a quick exit.


----------



## GoGlam

Showing how they feel about someone's death is probably the closest their reality show would come to reality.  I don't see the problem with actually sharing a true event, and I don't think that makes them the devil.  If anything, I saw things like that as a child and it permanently scared me away from things like drug use.

We don't live in a bubble and I would rather see a real life situation than them shopping.  It might teach others something or help them not to go down that path.

I guess most of you guys must feel the same way about the addiction shows and america's funniest videos where people get hurt all the time.  Are those not too much?


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I guess most of you guys must feel the same way about the addiction shows and america's funniest videos where people get hurt all the time.  Are those not too much?



the people on those shows sign up for it.  Lamar, didn't sign up for this part of his life to be played out on KUWTK.

there comes a time to say 'when', not for the ratings, but for the sake of his children.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

guccimamma said:


> can  you come back from this? hope he can.



I'm not an expert but I don't think so. Not to 100% fit.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

GoGlam said:


> Showing how they feel about someone's death is probably the closest their reality show would come to reality.  I don't see the problem with actually sharing a true event, and I don't think that makes them the devil.  If anything, I saw things like that as a child and it permanently scared me away from things like drug use.
> 
> We don't live in a bubble and I would rather see a real life situation than them shopping.  It might teach others something or help them not to go down that path.
> 
> I guess most of you guys must feel the same way about the addiction shows and america's funniest videos where people get hurt all the time.  Are those not too much?



I agree with what you're saying, however since Lamar's not able to give consent, and he's the victim here, the K's shouldn't be allowed to make money off of a life or death situation. I get the impression that Lamar wouldn't want it broadcast. Especially since it's being reported he was upset with the way he'd been portrayed on the show.. 
They should show him some respect at this point.


----------



## guccimamma

perhaps this will give khloe a different perspective on her life. 

one can always hope.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't picture Khloe trying to profit off the tragedy but I can see Kris milking it for all it's worth.


----------



## GoGlam

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree with what you're saying, however since Lamar's not able to give consent, and he's the victim here, the K's shouldn't be allowed to make money off of a life or death situation. I get the impression that Lamar wouldn't want it broadcast. Especially since it's being reported he was upset with the way he'd been portrayed on the show..
> They should show him some respect at this point.







DC-Cutie said:


> the people on those shows sign up for it.  Lamar, didn't sign up for this part of his life to be played out on KUWTK.
> 
> 
> 
> there comes a time to say 'when', not for the ratings, but for the sake of his children.




I understand where you're coming from, but they have a right to show how they react to anything in life.  I vote for them to show how this affects them and give the background of what happened.  

Part of the problem with celebrity life is that soooooo much of it is glamorized and you have all these people all over the world that would love to be in their shoes.  Those people never hear of or see the pitfalls of making certain decisions.  Lamar did have it all and lost it all himself.  That should be out there and if he dies, a lot of it will be public record.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GoGlam said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but they have a right to show how they react to anything in life.  I vote for them to show how this affects them and give the background of what happened.
> 
> Part of the problem with celebrity life is that soooooo much of it is glamorized and you have all these people all over the world that would love to be in their shoes.  Those people never hear of or see the pitfalls of making certain decisions.  Lamar did have it all and lost it all himself.  That should be out there and if he dies, a lot of it will be public record.



I get exactly what you're saying.  This family picks and chooses what they show as part of their 'reality'.  Showing a reaction is one thing, but cameras filming every move, is overstepping.

They didn't take cameras in when Scott's parents were dying.  IMO, they exploit Lamar.  If he was still on the show, married living happily with Khloe and this happened, I don't think I'd see an issue with it. Because he would have been part of Khloe's day-to-day life.  But he isn't.  Every season since they broke up, there has been a scene of Khloe 'talking' to Lamar (I put it in quotes, because for all we know she could have been talking to the cleaning lady) - just leave the man alone, is all I'm saying.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> This is all we need to know. SMH.




we didn't need to see that to know it!!   




Glitterandstuds said:


> If Lamar dies (praying he pulls through) E! cameras will be rolling for reaction from the Kartrashians and then in about a month they will air a one hour special: Khloe & Lamar: what went wrong


----------



## Jayne1

summer2815 said:


> I saw that and wondered.  Look at her outfit though...she is not done up for the cameras or anything.  Makes me think (hope) it is sincere.



Kris is not stupid.  She won't get dolled up for this latest media grab. I do like that she put her hand to her head to show emotion, from afar.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Hopefully his children get the say so on how to handle everything.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Kris is not stupid.  She won't get dolled up for this latest media grab. I do like that she put her hand to her head to show emotion, from afar.





kris knows how to werk!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has their divorce been finalized?


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Has their divorce been finalized?




july i think


----------



## Sassys

Are Khloe and Lamar legally still married? If, not, how are they allowed to see him anyway. Immediate family only are allowed in the room.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Are Khloe and Lamar legally still married? If, not, how are they allowed to see him anyway. Immediate family only are allowed in the room.



hospitals make provisions, particularly since he isn't remarried.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> the hospital executive directors would have to sign off on the filming.  I'm hoping that didn't happen.



They have filmed in front of hospitals before. They won't be in the room, but they will film outside&#8230; Kourt did that with Scott many years ago. 

They'll also film inside their cars, which are parked in the hospital lot.


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Are Khloe and Lamar legally still married? If, not, how are they allowed to see him anyway. Immediate family only are allowed in the room.



so if there is no immediate family, nobody is allowed in?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> They have filmed in front of hospitals before. They won't be in the room, but they will film outside Kourt did that with Scott many years ago.
> 
> They'll also film inside their cars which are parked in the hospital lot.



in front I get, but not IN


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> I get exactly what you're saying.  This family picks and chooses what they show as part of their 'reality'.  Showing a reaction is one thing, but cameras filming every move, is overstepping.
> 
> They didn't take cameras in when Scott's parents were dying.  IMO, they exploit Lamar.  If he was still on the show, married living happily with Khloe and this happened, I don't think I'd see an issue with it. Because he would have been part of Khloe's day-to-day life.  But he isn't.  Every season since they broke up, there has been a scene of Khloe 'talking' to Lamar (I put it in quotes, because for all we know she could have been talking to the cleaning lady) - just leave the man alone, is all I'm saying.



Completely agree.



Sassys said:


> Are Khloe and Lamar legally still married? If, not, how are they allowed to see him anyway. Immediate family only are allowed in the room.



This is what I was wondering.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

skislope15 said:


> Of course pmk is there she's making sure Khloe still gets his life insurance policy that was part of there divorce settlement.
> These women make me sick Lamar had issues they knew about and yet they continued to prey on him for their own benefit. Can you imagine still loving someone and they're out in public talking about you stalking them and such? It's no wonder he fell heavy into drugs. The one person he could always rely on Jamie died, he had no one. Sad as soon as Jamie died o knew the downward spiral for Lamar would get worse.
> I hope karma gets them all!!! And don't even he me started on Khloe getting his money instead of his kids.
> 
> Scott and kourtney you paying attention? Seacreast has no soul he'll do the same to you that he did to Lamar




He didn't "fall" into drugs after all the drama, Lamar had issues with addiction well before and his best friend was the worst enabler and probably introduced him to crack.  It is being reported he had cocaine in his system and visible track marks... He was staying a r a brothel for goodness sake.  I don't blame Khloe for leaving him, it's shows she had some dignity unlike other NBA wives.


----------



## DC-Cutie

for instance, I was rushed to the hospital once from work.  I'm not married and at the time my parents lived 2 states away - so no 'immediate family' present.  A colleague vouched for my boyfriend at the time and he was allowed in.

so yes, provisions and exceptions can be made.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

While I think the K's are scummy as hell, I don't think they would stoop to the gutter like Gary Coleman's ex wife did and sold a picture of him on life support with her posing next to him.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> in front I get, but not IN



They don't have to be shooting in the room to get the attention grab for their reality show.  As long as they are around the hospital, they will film this and use this to their advantage. Vultures. That's what I mean.


----------



## terebina786

If he had still been playing in the NBA, she wouldn't have left him. She dipped as soon as the  prospect of money and court-side seats dried up.  Again IMO.


----------



## skislope15

gottaluvmybags said:


> He didn't "fall" into drugs after all the drama, Lamar had issues with addiction well before and his best friend was the worst enabler and probably introduced him to crack.  It is being reported he had cocaine in his system and visible track marks... He was staying a r a brothel for goodness sake.  I don't blame Khloe for leaving him, it's shows she had some dignity unlike other NBA wives.




You must have not read what I wrote correctly I didn't blame Khloe nor did I say he fell into drugs after the drama, I said he was sick i.e. Already had drug issues


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> so if there is no immediate family, nobody is allowed in?


 
The only ones who should be allowed in, if they are not legally married is his father and his kids (and their mother). I have yet to read this trashy family sent a private plane for his father, kids and their mother.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

gottaluvmybags said:


> He didn't "fall" into drugs after all the drama, Lamar had issues with addiction well before and his best friend was the worst enabler and probably introduced him to crack.  It is being reported he had cocaine in his system and visible track marks... He was staying a r a brothel for goodness sake. * I don't blame Khloe for leaving him, it's shows she had some dignity unlike other NBA wives.*



I agree. No need for her to subject herself to hitting rock bottom with him.
She seemed supportive but there's nothing else she could have done.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> The only ones who should be allowed in, if they are not legally married is his father and his kids (and their mother). I have yet to read this trashy family sent a private plane for his father, kids and their mother.



girl, think straight - LOL

not everybody has immediate family.  Think if you're an only child and both parents who are also only children pass.  

Hospitals know who to allow and not in these cases.

And just because you don't read it, we don't know what's happened.  Perhaps his agent or attorney sent for Lorena and the kids


----------



## Sassys

gottaluvmybags said:


> He didn't "fall" into drugs after all the drama, Lamar had issues with addiction well before and his best friend was the worst enabler and probably introduced him to crack.  It is being reported he had cocaine in his system and visible track marks... He was staying a r a brothel for goodness sake.  I don't blame Khloe for leaving him, it's shows she had some dignity unlike other NBA wives.


 
Dignity??? I recall someone posetd a clip of Khloe yelling at her mother, she still wanted to be married to him. Kris made her bounce, because to many of his whores were going to the tabloids. If non of us found out the truth, she would still be there. She said, she has been lying and hiding his secrets for years. Khloe LOVED being the married one.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I still think their wedding was beautiful..


----------



## gottaluvmybags

DC-Cutie said:


> girl, think straight - LOL
> 
> 
> 
> not everybody has immediate family.  Think if you're an only child and both parents who are also only children pass.
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals know who to allow and not in these cases.
> 
> 
> 
> And just because you don't read it, we don't know what's happened.  Perhaps his agent or attorney sent for Lorena and the kids




The staff at the BROTHEL wanted to be there but were turned away - well are they surprised?  I can just imagine the circus add to that the dad - yikes!  

I'm sure someone has arranged for the kids to get there, I think it's good that Khloe is there if he was alone.... Nobody should go through that alone and for all we know she could be listed on a medical directive or other documents.


----------



## Monoi

Why is Kim there she's pregnant and has a child at home.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gottaluvmybags said:


> the staff at the brothel wanted to be there but were turned away - well are they surprised?  I can just imagine the circus add to that the dad - yikes!
> 
> I'm sure someone has arranged for the kids to get there, i think it's good that khloe is there if he was alone.... Nobody should go through that alone and *for all we know she could be listed on a medical directive or other documents*.



bingo!


----------



## summer2815

Coach Lover Too said:


> Hopefully his children get the say so on how to handle everything.



I completely forgot he has kids!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I was one of the ones that hoped they could make it work.


----------



## redney

Monoi said:


> Why is Kim there she's pregnant and has a child at home.



Cuz the paps will be stationed outside the hospital, doll.


----------



## Sassys

Monoi said:


> Why is Kim there she's pregnant and has a child at home.


 
Makes her look like the caring sister. She was also the first one to run and meet Caitlyn. Shows the audience 'see I am the nice carrying one" and everyone will love me.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Sassys said:


> Dignity??? I recall someone posetd a clip of Khloe yelling at her mother, she still wanted to be married to him. Kris made her bounce, because to many of his whores were going to the tabloids. If non of us found out the truth, she would still be there. She said, she has been lying and hiding his secrets for years. Khloe LOVED being the married one.




Well she could've still stayed... Nobody could have made her leave if she didn't want to.  I'm glad Kris made her leave, I hope everyone in her situation has someone who would pull them out of that situation.

My best friend growing up had a husband that would abuse her, cheat and was in some shady business.  I would tell her to leave and her mom said " she's not going anywhere, she's going to end up with kids from 2 different men... Not on my watch".  He was murdered and she had to leave everything and move... She's been struggling for 10 years.  I wish she would've left.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if part of her leaving was to save face publicly.  Like had Lamar, just been Lamar from down the street and she Khloe from the other street, would she still be there


----------



## mrsadkins9399

One thing too..he may be estranged from his kids due to him being an addict.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sassys said:


> Makes her look like the carrying sister. She was also the first one to run and meet Caitlyn. Shows the audience 'see I am the nice carrying one" and everyone will love me.



What else is she carrying (besides the obvious)?


----------



## Jikena

If they have the cameras running during this terrible event, they really are the worst.


----------



## Sassys

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well she could've still stayed... Nobody could have made her leave if she didn't want to.  I'm glad Kris made her leave, I hope everyone in her situation has someone who would pull them out of that situation.
> 
> My best friend growing up had a husband that would abuse her, cheat and was in some shady business.  I would tell her to leave and her mom said " she's not going anywhere, she's going to end up with kids from 2 different men... Not on my watch".  He was murdered and she had to leave everything and move... She's been struggling for 10 years.  I wish she would've left.


 
Kris made her bounce, because the media found out. From day one, Kris has been in Lamar's pocket. She talked Khloe into making him by her a $10mil home and I recall in the pre-nup, Khloe was suppose to always get laker tickets even if they divorced. Also, TMZ reported the marriage wasn't legal for a few weeks after the wedding, because Kris wanted more stuff for "Khloe". I also will never forget, how Kris, got her fat a$$ on that float, when they won the championship. Kris had no business up there, but she made damn sure, she was going to get the benefits if being a laker.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What else is she carrying (besides the obvious)?



I think she means 'caring...'


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What else is she carrying (besides the obvious)?


 
Caring. I'm on muscle relaxers


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

At this point she is not in need of money from Lamar.....


----------



## GaitreeS

I'm saddened by this situation. I'm sad that Lamar did not have the strength to get help and overcome his addiction. I'm horrified at Khloe's actions, I could be wrong here, but I think she understands him better than most people, she understands his triggers, yet she chose to portray him in a less than favourable lite on the show. Money won over love. 

I have had relationships in the past that haven't worked out for one reason or another, but I can tell you I have NEVER put the private side out in public for friends and family. They know what they know, but some things are just too personal and would hurt deeply if other people knew. I can't do it. This is why it's difficult for me to understand how Khloe truly loves Lamar and would deliberately hurt him...even if he's wrong. I haven't seen the show, but I bet the show could have gone without including Lamar.

My 2 cents.


----------



## prettyprincess

Coach Lover Too said:


> I agree. No need for her to subject herself to hitting rock bottom with him.
> She seemed supportive but there's nothing else she could have done.



I agree, but they didn't have to set him up to look like the "crazy stalker." I'm sure that didn't help. The way they throw ppl under the bus after they've used them is disgraceful.


----------



## Jikena

GaitreeS said:


> I'm saddened by this situation. I'm sad that Lamar did not have the strength to get help and overcome his addiction. I'm horrified at Khloe's actions, I could be wrong here, but I think she understands him better than most people, she understands his triggers, yet she chose to portray him in a less than favourable lite on the show. Money won over love.
> 
> I have had relationships in the past that haven't worked out for one reason or another, but I can tell you I have NEVER put the private side out in public for friends and family. They know what they know, but some things are just too personal and would hurt deeply if other people knew. I can't do it. This is why it's difficult for me to understand how Khloe truly loves Lamar and would deliberately hurt him...even if he's wrong. I haven't seen the show, but I bet the show could have gone without including Lamar.
> 
> My 2 cents.




Yeah. And talking about Lamar on the show was just a way to have a storyline - that's how I see it. Like I said before, Khloe has nothing going on in her life, it's not good for the show, so they made her look like she still cared and Kim was arguing with her about it...


----------



## guccimamma

i think she loves him, and caring for him gave a purpose to her shallow life. 

he was just too far gone, his habits had been established...

this is just such a horrible way to go, found in a brothel surrounded by whores and their disgusting pimp...who will all sell their story, if they haven't already.


----------



## manpursefan

Rob and Kris in one room. Could be interesting :giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

GaitreeS said:


> I'm saddened by this situation. I'm sad that Lamar did not have the strength to get help and overcome his addiction. I'm horrified at Khloe's actions, I could be wrong here, but I think she understands him better than most people, she understands his triggers, yet she chose to portray him in a less than favourable lite on the show. Money won over love.
> 
> I have had relationships in the past that haven't worked out for one reason or another, but I can tell you I have NEVER put the private side out in public for friends and family. They know what they know, but some things are just too personal and would hurt deeply if other people knew. I can't do it. This is why it's difficult for me to understand how Khloe truly loves Lamar and would deliberately hurt him...even if he's wrong. I haven't seen the show, but I bet the show could have gone without including Lamar.
> 
> My 2 cents.



sometimes, you need to let someone know what's happening.  Now, I wouldn't go put it on a reality show, but I'd def let my mother or sister know. Don't worry about the being ashamed.  (I'm saying this from having gone though something personal, I needed to tell someone).  I understand how you feel


----------



## GaitreeS

DC-Cutie said:


> sometimes, you need to let someone know what's happening.  Now, I wouldn't go put it on a reality show, but I'd def let my mother or sister know. Don't worry about the being ashamed.  (I'm saying this from having gone though something personal, I needed to tell someone).  I understand how you feel


 
I think I get your point, if it's something life threatening, dangerous etc. I am telling.  

This has nothing to do with me being ashamed, my point is, if I know that something will hurt the person, never mind we are not together, why keep talking about it? What's the point, we're over I'm not going back. Why embarrass them? 

The whole story with Lamar is out in the public, no need to rehash. I think Khloe knows the effect it will have on him.

Treat people the way you want to be treated.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GaitreeS said:


> I think I get your point, if it's something life threatening, dangerous etc. I am telling.
> 
> This has nothing to do with me being ashamed, my point is, if I know that something will hurt the person, never mind we are not together, why keep talking about it? What's the point, we're over I'm not going back. Why embarrass them?
> 
> The whole story with Lamar is out in the public, no need to rehash. I think Khloe knows the effect it will have on him.
> 
> Treat people the way you want to be treated.



I gotcha!


----------



## GaitreeS

DC-Cutie said:


> I gotcha!


Civil discourse, I'm a fan!  xoxo


----------



## Longchamp

No hospital would sign off on filming. Would NEVER happen. Only for documentary to promote medical science or similar. 
The Ks can probably film in the waiting rooms but would be frowned upon and discouraged as other patients and families may show up in the pix. If pix of Lamar show up, they are stealth photos.

My heart breaks for Lamar and anyone in a similar situation.  No one should die alone and I assume he is gone now without life support.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My colleague just said 'that family is like the black hole...  people enter one way and leave in a totally different way'


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> My colleague just said 'that family is like the black hole...  people enter one way and leave in a totally different way'



+1. I don't watch them, just heard about poor Lamar. The BB world is grieving.
The Ks are a black eye on American culture.


----------



## janie2002

There has been rumors of Khloes drug use for a while too, I dont think she is clean. Probably not as crack like Lamar though. I hope they have dont use this as a storyline.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> +1. I don't watch them, just heard about poor Lamar. The BB world is grieving.
> The Ks are a black eye on American culture.



But, but they were just deemed America's First Family.....  (sarcasm)


----------



## DC-Cutie

janie2002 said:


> There has been rumors of Khloes drug use for a while too, I dont think she is clean. Probably not as crack like Lamar though. I hope they have dont use this as a storyline.



Rob, too


----------



## redney

DC-Cutie said:


> My colleague just said 'that family is like the black hole...  people enter one way and leave in a totally different way'



So true!


----------



## Tivo

GoGlam said:


> I understand where you're coming from, but they have a right to show how they react to anything in life.  I vote for them to show how this affects them and give the background of what happened.
> 
> Part of the problem with celebrity life is that soooooo much of it is glamorized and you have all these people all over the world that would love to be in their shoes.  Those people never hear of or see the pitfalls of making certain decisions.  Lamar did have it all and lost it all himself.  That should be out there and if he dies, a lot of it will be public record.


These people are disgusting and making excuses for them is just as disgusting.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Tivo said:


> These people are disgusting and making excuses for them is just as disgusting.




Not defending the K's but you do know that Lamar was a drug addict way before he even met them? His own dad is a junkie.


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> But, but they were just deemed America's First Family.....  (sarcasm)



Oh my Gawd. I had no idea what you were talking about and googled the phrase you posted expecting Prez and family to show up.
I don't even want to be associated with this crazy cray.


----------



## lallybelle

That's the thing though...they may be ridiculous shallow fame whores but they did not do this to Lamar. He had issues before, during & after he was with Khloe. It's just really sad.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

lallybelle said:


> That's the thing though...they may be ridiculous shallow fame whores but they did not do this to Lamar. He had issues before, during & after he was with Klohe. It's just really sad.




It is sad. An addict usually has to hit rock bottom before they decide to get clean/sober. Sadly in the case of Lamar his rock bottom is going to be death.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

prettyprincess said:


> I agree, but they didn't have to set him up to look like the "crazy stalker." I'm sure that didn't help. The way they throw ppl under the bus after they've used them is disgraceful.



Oh crap, I'd forgotten all about that. You're right! Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lallybelle said:


> That's the thing though...they may be ridiculous shallow fame whores but they did not do this to Lamar. He had issues before, during & after he was with Klohe. It's just really sad.



while I agree, they didn't physically do this to him, to continue to use his issues as part of their storylines, is just awful.

Khloe moved out, they were no longer together, he didn't seem to want to be on the show - just leave him alone.  Or at least if they are still in contact, their phone calls don't need to be on the show.

Like they do with Rob


----------



## lallybelle

DC-Cutie said:


> while I agree, they didn't physically do this to him, to continue to use his issues as part of their storylines, is just awful.
> 
> Khloe moved out, they were no longer together, he didn't seem to want to be on the show - just leave him alone.  Or at least if they are still in contact, their phone calls don't need to be on the show.
> 
> Like they do with Rob


 
This is true as I'm sure it was upsetting to him.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The whole thing just makes me sad. Even though he had his faults, he seemed like a nice guy. I'm just sorry it happened.


----------



## DC-Cutie

accordingto TMZ KUWTK cameras are NOT rolling - let's pray that's the truth


----------



## redney

According to this Jesse Jackson is now reporting Lamar's condition. Sit down!

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/10/14/ex-nba-star-lamar-odom-remains-hospitalized-in-las-vegas/


----------



## Tivo

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Not defending the K's but you do know that Lamar was a drug addict way before he even met them? His own dad is a junkie.


What does that have to do with the Karashian parasites milking this situation for all the publicity it's worth?


----------



## Tivo

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh crap, I'd forgotten all about that. You're right! Thanks for reminding me.


They're setting Rob up publicly in the same fashion. Kris is the devil himself.


----------



## GoGlam

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Not defending the K's but you do know that Lamar was a drug addict way before he even met them? His own dad is a junkie.




Seriously!


----------



## tweegy

lallybelle said:


> That's the thing though...they may be ridiculous shallow fame whores but they did not do this to Lamar. He had issues before, during & after he was with Khloe. It's just really sad.



This all the way. 

I think I'm gonna start blaming the Ks when things are going wrong in my life. It seems to be the popular excuse. I'm all for the funnies pertaining to them. It's becoming ridiculous. But Lamar wasn't forced to be on the show or marry Khloe. So 'poor Lamar'??? I don't recall reading or hearing of him forcefully partaking in the reality drama. 

He was upset by how he was 'portrayed' on the show. He never said outright it was a lie. If he had a different side of the story he has a mouth and can speak freely. If the show wasn't as he agreed, he could use legal action. 

He made his choices. 


So sad and I am shocked to read all this, I also think she really cared for him and even PMK too. On the show she took his side on things over Khloe. Just cause they cut contact doesnt mean they dont care as another poster said. Hope he pulls thru..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> According to this Jesse Jackson is now reporting Lamar's condition. Sit down!
> 
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2015/10/14/ex-nba-star-lamar-odom-remains-hospitalized-in-las-vegas/



He's ALWAYS there when something like this happens. Always. 

And 'doctors think he is improving'? I don't buy that... not after multiple strokes and heart and kidneys failing as the article claims. It's way too soon to tell.


----------



## GoGlam

tweegy said:


> This all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna start blaming the Ks when things are going wrong in my life. It seems to be the popular excuse. I'm all for the funnies pertaining to them. It's becoming ridiculous. But Lamar wasn't forced to be on the show or marry Khloe. So 'poor Lamar'??? I don't recall reading or hearing of him forcefully partaking in the reality drama.
> 
> 
> 
> He was upset by how he was 'portrayed' on the show. He never said outright it was a lie. If he had a different side of the story he has a mouth and can speak freely. If the show wasn't as he agreed, he could use legal action.
> 
> 
> 
> He made his choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad and I am shocked to read all this, I also think she really cared for him and even PMK too. On the show she took his side on things over Khloe. Just cause they cut contact doesnt mean they dont care as another poster said. Hope he pulls thru..




+1 PMK also said she was still in contact with Lamar on the show.  They tried to help him but you can't do that if the person doesn't want to help themselves.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Why the assumption the Kardashians are leaking information. If I recall from the show, Lamar's dad and close friends were opportunistic too. 

How about we pray/send good vibes or whatever to Lamar instead of all these speculations and negative vibes and conspiracy theories about the Kardashians motives.


----------



## redney

I don't think anyone is not thinking of Lamar's health as many members  here have commented about the sad situation and hopes he pulls through  it. 

But it is a Khloe Kardashian gossip thread and the Ks do what the Ks know how to do. Kan't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm entitled to my opinion based on what I have read.


----------



## guccimamma

why is the brothel owner making comments? isn't there some code of secrecy when you go to a brothel?


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> why is the brothel owner making comments? isn't there some code of secrecy when you go to a brothel?



This is the same fameho brothel owner who was on that show about his brothel a few years back. He's not one to be out of the spotlight.


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> This is the same fameho brothel owner who was on that show about his brothel a few years back. He's not one to be out of the spotlight.



this guy had nobody, even the pimp sold him out at the end.


----------



## White Orchid

Call me cynical but I wouldn't put it past Kris and Kim to be already planning their funeral wardrobe.  Not that I hope he dies, but that they would see this as yet another chance to gain more exposure. Both IMO are that devoid of a soul.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> If he had still been playing in the NBA, she wouldn't have left him. She dipped as soon as the  prospect of money and court-side seats dried up.  Again IMO.


Agreed.



Sassys said:


> Kris made her bounce, because the media found out. From day one, Kris has been in Lamar's pocket. She talked Khloe into making him by her a $10mil home and I recall in the pre-nup, Khloe was suppose to always get laker tickets even if they divorced. Also, TMZ reported the marriage wasn't legal for a few weeks after the wedding, because Kris wanted more stuff for "Khloe". I also will never forget, how Kris, got her fat a$$ on that float, when they won the championship. Kris had no business up there, but she made damn sure, she was going to get the benefits if being a laker.


Reading this and all I can think is- PMK is one of the most repulsive, despicable creatures to ever have landed on earth. She really is Satans little helper... 



DC-Cutie said:


> My colleague just said 'that family is like the black hole...  people enter one way and leave in a totally different way'


So true.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You know what I hate most about these kind of stories? The way people circle like f*cking hyenas wanting to be the first with the news of his death.

Last night (Oz time) was horrendous on social media. I switched off, cleansed my soul, and sent good vibes to Lamar. It was awful.

I  think Khloe cared for Lamar. BUT if they are filming? Then no, I'm sorry...this is the K's exploiting others for gain as is their MO and I hope Karma is swift and unmerciful.

Lamar had issues, many issues...but to film at the hospital? No Bueno.


----------



## Jayne1

GaitreeS said:


> Civil discourse, I'm a fan!  xoxo



Nice, isn't it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lallybelle said:


> That's the thing though...they may be ridiculous shallow fame whores but they did not do this to Lamar. He had issues before, during & after he was with Khloe. It's just really sad.



I agree. We can blame the Kardashians for many things but Lamar isn't one of them, he had his own personal demons long before Khloe stepped in the picture. I won't blame Khloe for a grown man's poor personal choices/issues. 

I am sad for him and I hope he pulls through. I can't imagine what his children are going through right now  Hopefully he makes a full recovery and puts forth every effort to get his life together and find the help he needs. Really sad situation.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I just read his dad is there now too. Sorry if that's already been posted.


----------



## Cocolo

I feel very bad for everyone I still like LamLam.  Addiction is never easy.  I hope he fights to come back.


----------



## Swanky

*'Every drug imaginable was found in Lamar's body': Worried-looking Kim joins her family at the bedside of NBA star who collapsed in a brothel and suffered multiple strokes as it emerges he has just a 50/50 chance of survival*

Lamar Odom is fighting for his life after a 'crack-cocaine and opiate-fueled' weekend at a Nevada brothel, with  sources now saying that his collapse may have been sparked by the reality show Keeping up with the Kardashians.
Following news of former LA Laker's alleged overdose, his ex-wife Khloe Kardashian rushed to be by his side at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas. She was quickly followed by sister Kim Kardashian West and mother Kris Jenner, who was pictured looking distraught outside the hospital in the early hours of Wednesday morning.
Doctors are currently treating Odom's case as a non-suicidal drug-overdose, according to a source at the hospital who spoke with E! News. The source says that doctors found 'virtually every drug imaginable' in the 35-year-old's system. Other sources told TMZ that he suffered multiple strokes is on kidney dialysis and has just a 50/50 chance of survival. 








Odom is currently in a coma after reportedly suffering a stroke at a Nevada brothel on Tuesday. Kim joins her sister Khloe, Lamar's ex-wife, at the hospital to be by his side 






Odom (above in his last known photograph) lost two of his best friends to drug-related deaths this summer











 
Odom was being transported to Desert View Hospital around 4:16 Pm on Tuesday October 13th. TMZ is told Khloe Kardashian is now by his side

*HOW KEEPING UP WITH THE KARDASHIANS 'TRIGGERED LAMAR'S COLLAPSE'*

Odom was allegedly triggered by a phone call about his portrayal on Keeping up with the Kardashians. 
While he has been off the show since he split with Khloe in 2009, he is still a topic of conversation among the family members and Sunday's re-run episode involved a scene in which Khloe said she was worried Lamar would 'spiral' out of control.
Khloe could be seen taking a call from Lamar after news broke of the drug-related death of his best friend Jamie Sangouthai, the best man at their wedding.
ï¿½Lamar has suffered so much loss in his life - Iï¿½m always going to be there for Lamar especially when something as tragic as this happens,ï¿½ Khloe said.
I'm really on high alert for Lamar because anything I think will cause him to spiral and that's really the last thing I want for him.'
During the same episode, Kim criticized Khloe for acting flirty while taking to Lamar on the phone. 
Later on, Khloe admitted her heart dropped to her stomach when she thought Lamar was trying to see her during a Las Vegas club appearance.
The season 10 finale aired afterwards, and a promo for next season showed Khloe telling Kim that Lamar and her new boyfriend James Harden had run into each other at a Las Vegas nightclub.
Kris Jenner was also seen encouraging Khloe to sign divorce papers to officially end her marriage to the former NBA star.

The exact kind of stroke Odom is believed to have suffered involves a blood clot blocking blood flow to the brain, and is often a result of a cocaine overdose. The insider said that Odom started taking cocaine on Friday and 'chocked on his mucus'. 
That report is seconded by a source who said that the mucus in Odom's lungs was caused by smoking crack-cocaine. That source added that doctors also found opiates in the ex-NBA star's system and needle marks on one of his arms.
However, it appears the overdose was not intentional but possibly a result of Odom's history of drug abuse.
'The long term effects of his drug use have taken a toll on his body and the binge this time was too much to handle,' a source told E!
Odom is reportedly on life support in a coma, with his heart, lungs and kidneys failing. Multiple sources say the overdose follows an upsetting call Odom received on Sunday, in connection to his portrayal on Keeping up with the Kardashians.
Brothel owner Dennis Hof says Odom was in high spirits when he picked the athlete up at his LA gated community on Saturday, but says he became 'bummed' after receiving a phone call on Sunday.
Sources tell TMZ that thephone call was related to his portrayal on the reality show Keeping up with the Kardashians, and that after taking the call he became 'irate' and remained inconsolable up until he was found unconscious.  

Odom was allegedly triggered by a repeat of Keeping Up With The Kardashians which aired on Sunday, in which Khloe told the cameras she was worried Lamar would spiral out of control after the drug-related death of his best friend.  
However, Hof was quick to tell several outlets that neither he or any of his girls had seen Odom take illicit drugs during his four-day stay.

Hof says that over the weekend, Odom consumed 10 herbal Viagra pills and two-thirds of a bottle of cognac. Other sources told TMZ though that Odom was popping 8 to 10 of these pills at a time, and that he used regular Viagra as well.
While Viagra is a widely used and considered a generally safe drug, it does come with some rare side effects that can cause low blood pressure, heart attack and even stroke.
'Of course everybody's thinking, "Well, maybe it was drugs." We didn't see any effects of that,' Hof told E! 'He was going to sleep every night, and I don't think he was doing any drugs - although you never can tell. He was doing an herbal Viagra and a lot of it.'

Two prostitutes found the former NBA star unconscious and foaming at the mouth Tuesday afternoon in a VIP house attached to the legal brothel in Pahrump, Nevada.
'There was some blood coming out of him. The 911 operator asked them to turn him on his left side and of course he's a big guy, so it was a big challenge,' Hof said. 'They did that and a lot of stuff started coming out of him. He started throwing up and they say it was a horrifying sight...Then the paramedics took over.' 

According to E!, the last time someone saw Odom alert was at 6am on Tuesday, when a prostitute woke him up to tell him she was leaving. That source also said that no illicit drugs were found in the room. He was found unconscious later in the day, around 3:30pm. 
Odom had been taken by ambulance to the nearby Desert View Hospital, where doctors intubated the basketball player, but he did not regain consciousness.





 
As Khloe Kardashian posed for a sultry lingerie shoot in Beverly Hills, her ex-husband was found unconscious at a brothel in Nevada





 
Odom is the estranged husband of Khloe Kardashian (pictured together in May 2012), who filed for divorce in 2013 after marrying him in 2009





 
Lamar Odom's father Joe Odom, who he has been estranged from, sits with a friend talking on their cell phones looking distraught after news broke of his son being on Life support in a Las Vegas hospital. Joe was in Marina del Rey, CA






 
Odom's father Joe has reportedly said he believes that his son had been drugged and was recently depressed


----------



## Swanky

*CELEBRITIES TWEET OUT SUPPORT TO COMATOSE LAMAR ODOM*

Everyone please pray for @RealLamarOdom to make it through this. Great player, even better person!
Kris Humphries, Washington Wizards and Kim Kardashian's ex-husband 
PRAYERS all the way UP for my brother Lamar Odom!!!
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat 
I can't help but to be up right now... THINKING about my ex teammate/ friend LO.. On my knees praying...please God let him pull thru..
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat 
I couldn't sleep last night. sitting and thinking about LO as the person I know him as and thinking about what he has gone thru in his life
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat 
everyone will ask why or say how could he do this or that. if you're not walking in life thru his eyes you will never know what it's like
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat 
I pray ths morning for my brother. Dear God he's one of the good ones. PLEASE watch over him and listen to his heart speak #PrayersForLamar
Dwyane Wade, Miami Heat 






Odom's former sister in law posted this tweet after news of the former NBA star's collapse. The supermodel is currently in Shanghai for fashion week 

Our thoughts and prayers are with Lamar Odom and his family at this time.
Miami HEAT
Sending love to Lamar Odom & his family
Ariel Winter, Modern Family actress 
Prayers to Lamar Odom. One of the lefties I looked up to growing up! God bless
Justise Winslow, Miami Heat
Saddened to hear about Lamar Odom.. Hoping he can pull through.
Miles Teller, actor 
We ALL got some "type" of demon that we need to be delivered from. Lets keep Lamar Odom lifted up in prayer.
Jacob Latimore, musician  
Prayers go out to Lamar Odom, he's been through a lot, an incredible person, praying for you bro, just fight another battle. #QueensBoys ï¿½Charlie Villanueva, Dallas Mavericks

*KHLOE 'INCONSOLABLE' AS SHE RUSHES TO LAMAR'S BEDSIDE*

Just hours before her ex-husband was discovered unconscious, she had been posing for a sultry lingerie shoot in Beverly Hills.
Her best friend Malika Haqq was seen arriving at 3:30 p.m. on set, before Khloe left the shoot at 4:30 that afternoon
The 31-year-old immediately went to the hospital in Las Vegas with her sister Kim and mother Kris Jenner.
Odom married Khloe in 2009 after a whirlwind romance, but by 2013 she had filed for divorce.
It came after the pair seemed to be spending less time together and there were rumours he had cheated.
In August 2013, the Kardashian Kollection designer kicked him out of their house and he started living with friends.
However, it was recently revealed that the pair have remained in touch since separating.
In a recent episode of Keeping Up With The Kardashians, Khloe was caught exchanging flirty messages over the phone with her ex-husband.

He then had to be taken to the Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas by ambulance for further treatment because at 6ft 10in he was too tall to be airlifted.
His former LA Lakers team mate Kobe Bryant has also been seen visiting the Sunrise Hospital after leaving his team's game against the Sacramento Kings early last night.
The medical emergency is bringing even the most estranged members of the Kardashian clan together, including brother Rob who has cut ties with his sisters in recent years. Rob lived with Khloe and Lamar during their short marriage, and had a close friendship with his then brother-in-law.  
Scott Disick, who recently broke up with the eldest Kardashian sister Kourtney, is also reportedly coming to be by Odom's side. Kourtney, meanwhile, was in LA on Wednesday, pictured with an assistant dropping off her daughter Penelope and Kim's daughter North West at ballet practice.  

'Everyone has dropped everything to get there,' a source told People. 'There are a lot of calls and texts going back and forth as everyone is figuring out how they can help and be there for each other. They are asking their close friends to pray for Lamar, for healing and strength. 
'There is confusion about his condition, and they don't know the extent of his injuries, but I'll tell you this: they wouldn't just drop everything unless it was serious. 
'The family has been told that this isn't just a minor thing; that it was extremely serious.' 
Kylie Jenner was in the middle of a livestream when news of Odom's collapse broke, and immediately ended the video. Her sister Kendall, in Shanghai for fashion week, tweeted 'please don't go' Wednesday morning. 
There's no word whether Caitlyn Jenner will visit her former son-in-law. She was in Kennewick., Washington earlier this week to visit her mother who recently broke both hips.
Meanwhile speaking outside the facility, Odom's personal trainer Fareed Samad said he believed his client has suffered a 'momentary lapse' and had previously been working out for three hours a day in a bid to get fit.
He explained: 'This is all of a sudden. He was doing so well and was looking to get back to fitness. 
'Next thing you know someone calls and tells me he is unconscious.'
Asked why he thought the NBA star had gone to the brothel, Mr Samad added: 'When he wakes up we will find out.'  
Odom arrived at the legal brothel, the Love Ranch, in Crystal over the weekend and ordered a bottle of cognac. 
It is understood that a female worker at the ranch last saw him at around 6am Tuesday morning.
Fellow ranch workers Ryder Cherry and Monica Monroe then discovered the basketball player unresponsive around 3pm that afternoon and immediately called for a manager.
Brothel owner Hof told DailyMail.com that an employee saw liquid pouring from his mouth and nose. 






Ryder Cherry (above) an employee at the ranch was one of the women who found Odom on Tuesday afternoon






Monica Monroe (above) was with Ryder Cherry when they discovered Odom

He said there were no signs that Odom had been doing drugs other than the herbal Viagra substitute.
'It's terrible. You got people, the girls that found him, out here that are very upset,' said Hof.
'I hope he lives.'
Hof estimated that Odom had possibly taken 10 of the herbal Viagra substitutes but would not say if the athlete was a regular at the establishment. 
Love Ranch spokesman Richard Hunter told Daily Mail Online the NBA star had spent multiples of five figures during his stay but had appeared to want companionship and had asked to spend his last night alone.
He said there was no appearance that he was suicidal, and said that police had taken away all the brothelï¿½s stocks of Reload, the $4-a-pill herbal Viagra substitute which Odom had taken.
To my knowledge it was the first time he has ever been here, he said.
You'd think a celebrity in Vegas wouldn't have a problem finding people to hang out with but people feel there is a certain discretion here.
It was kind of unusual for a celebrity like him to come here alone. Usually the guys have one or two friends with them, then they separate when they get here into different areas.
Without knowing him personally, whatever was going on with his circle of friends in Las Vegas, it seemed that was something he wanted to get away from. I think it was obviously important for him to get here alone to a secluded place.
*THE LOVE RANCH: LEGAL BROTHEL WHERE LAMAR ODOM WAS FOUND UNCONSCIOUS*

Lamar Odom was found unconscious on Tuesday afternoon by two prostitutes named Ryder Cherry and Monica Monroe at Dennis Hof's Love Ranch, the legal brothel where he was partying for days.
The establishment in Crystal, Nevada, is just one of the sex-for-cash businesses in the state owned by the star of the HBO series Cathouse, who also has the Moonlite BunnyRanch in Carson City.
The Love Ranch, which is located about 80 miles north of Las Vegas, offers a number of services including 4-Play for Two, Oil Wrestling, Viagra and Vibrators, and the Girlfriend Experience (GFE).


----------



## Swanky

The women who work at the ranch are independent contractors so there are no set prices in place, but customers at the brothel reportedly have to shell out hundreds of dollars to get tended to. 

By all accounts he really did just want companionship. Not euphemistically, literally. He wanted a couple of friendly people to hang out with. My understanding is there was a lot of conversation between him and the girls.
He said the staff were concerned by his asking to spend Monday night alone.
It was strange to do that. The girls wanted to know he was OK and that's when he was found on Tuesday afternoon.
I haven't heard any talk that what happened was a suicide attempt. They did say he had taken a phone call on Sunday which bummed him out. But there was no talk of suicide.
Hunter said he had no knowledge of any drugs other than the herbal Viagra being taken.
If he had anything in addition to that, I don't know. The police now have all that. It's all gone, he said.
The licensing laws here are very tight. Not only are the girls licensed, the cashiers, too, bartenders. Everyone who works here.
'It's a very clean, criminal-free environment. There is a zero tolerance policy with drugs. Girls found with drugs would be fired immediately and asked to leave. Clients would also be asked to leave if they are found with drugs, no matter how high profile they are.
'That being said, you're not strip searched at the door as a client. You bring in a backpack or a purse if you're a lady and we're not going through that.





 
Lamar Odom's personal trainer Fareed Samad was interviewed outside the Sunrise Hospital, saying he was shocked to hear that his client was unconscious 








Odom's ex-team mate Kobe Bryant was pictured entering the hospital to visit Odom alongside his ex-wife Khloe Kardashian

The basketball star's estranged father Joe claimed his son was drugged.
He told Hollywood Life: 'Somebody drugged my son. There's no way he's down there partying crazy like that. No way. I knew something was wrong because I've been calling him all day and he hasn't been answering.
'I need all his fans to send him well wishes. If Khloe knows anything about this, please, tell her to call me. We all love Lamar and want him to pull through this.' 
Lamar's paternal grandmother Florence Odom has also spoken out about her grandson.
'I'm praying to God. I'm asking God to please let him survive,' she told NBC News.
Mrs Odom says the last time she saw her grandson was in March 2014 for a funeral.
'Lamar is special,' she added. 'He made himself a name all over the world. And he's just a cutie.'
Odom is a two-time NBA champion and won a Bronze medal at the 2004 Olympic in Athens. 

Reed Cowan of News 3 Las Vegas spoke with another of Odom's trainers outside the hospital, who said he had been training hard and dropped 35 pounds, but that things would go wrong when Odom spoke with his ex-wife.
'The last really big thing was when [Odom] and [Kardashian] was texting each other back and forth about seeing each other, resolving things and then when he finally got there ... 
'It was really bad. It wasn't good,' said the trainer. 
Meanwhile the NBA star's former team the LA Lakers released a statement saying they had no other information and that none of their players had been in contact with Odom.  
In 2009, Odom married Kardashian after a whirlwind romance, but by 2013 she had filed for divorce.
TMZ said at the time that Kardashian's decision to file for divorce was the result of Odom's usage of 'hardcore recreational drugs. 
Later that month Odom was arrested for DUI and refused to be tested, resulting in a one-year suspension of his driver's license.
He entered a rehab program shortly after but left just 24 hours later.
The divorce was finalized this past July. 
The Kardashians have yet to comment on the incident but Kylie Jenner did abruptly end a live stream she was doing on Tuesday evening, writing on Twitter; 'Had to end my live stream. 
'I love you guys.'
Despite the pair's divorce the two still spoke, with Kardashian's phone conversations with her ex the focus of an episode of Keeping Up With the Kardashians just two weeks ago. 
Odom has two children from a previous relationship with Liza Morales; Destiny, 17, and 13-year-old Lamar Jr.
The couple had a third child, Jayden, who died aged 6ï¿½-months from sudden infant death syndrome. 

Odom was reportedly partying at the ranch alone the past five days, without any of his friends. Prostitution is legal in Nevada. 
His NBA career has deteriorated over the past few years, and he was waived by the New York Knicks in July 2014.
Odom was also seen confronting Kardashian this past August shortly after the pair divorced, ambushing her early in the morning as she headed into a workout. 









Lamar Jr, Lamar Odom, Khloe Kardashian and daughter Destiny at the 2011 Teen Choice Awards


TMZ reported that Odom screamed at Kardashian demanding she speak to him as she tried to make her way into a Soul Cycle class.
She ignored Odom who then grabbed her arm as she screamed; 'Get off of me, get off of me. Stop. Stop.'
When someone asked Kardashian if they should call the cops, Odom yelled at the individual; 'You're not going to call the cops on Lamar Odom.'
Kardashian then ran to her car and drove away from the scene. 
He was interviewed by TMZ shortly after and said: 'It's hard for me to keep my composure, to everybody that I know and that supports me I'm sorry but that's it, the dog has to fight back.
'Ya'll beat me down, degraded me, said I would do everything in the world. I'm a womanizer, a f**king drug addict, everything. I probably couldn't even get f**king hired at Home Depot right now because of how people look at me, it's over...If it happens again I will air everything out.' 

In June, Odom's best friend Jamie Sangouthai died at the age of 37 as the result of a flesh-eating disease caused by dirty needles.
Another friend, Bobby Heyward, died just days later of a reported drug overdose. 
Odom appeared to be doing well of recent, having started a new Instagram account just a few weeks ago and posting old photos and videos of himself playing basketball while also showcasing his healthy eating habits by sharing meal pictures. 
One of those photos showed him playing for the Los Angeles Lakers when they won the NBA Championship.
'Feels just like yesterday,' he wrote next to the picture. 
Khloe meanwhile had shared a photo of some of the books she was reading just before the tragic incident, including Black Butterfly.
Barnes & Nobles writes that author Robert Drake penned the book 'for those who have lost someone in death and in life.'
Odom had a difficult childhood but still managed to excel at basketball.
His father was a heroin addict and his mother died of colon cancer when he was just 12-years-old, but despite all this he went on to play basketball at the University of Rhode Island and then went pro. 






 
Lamar Odom (above in February 2014 in his last baseketball game playing in Europe) was found unconscious in his room at Dennis Hoff's Love Ranch South in Pahrump, Nevada Tuesday afternoon


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3271559/Lamar-Odom-fighting-life-falling-unconsciousness-visiting-brothel-Las-Vegas.html#ixzz3oZkDD6KF


----------



## FreeSpirit71

"The source" - don't you mean PMK, TMZ?


----------



## purseproblm

People magazine says they're still married. California has the 6 month cooling off period.


----------



## Swanky

*Khloé Kardashian and Lamar Odom Are Legally Still Married*

http://www.people.com/article/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-legally-still-married


As Khloé Kardashian keeps vigil by Lamar Odom's hospital bedside, she is still legally his wife, PEOPLE has learned.  

 Though Kardashian, 31, and Odom, 35, both signed divorce papers in July, a judgement has not yet been entered into court. As of Wednesday afternoon, Odom is in a coma and remains unresponsive after doctors discovered cocaine and opiates in his system, a source tells PEOPLE.  

 Following a whirlwind, month-long courtship, the stars tied the knot on national TV in September 2009. The marriage fell apart after the former basketball player's cheating scandal and drug relapse, and Kardashian filed for divorce in 2009. The proceedings stalled when Odom wouldn't sign the papers, and a judge threatened to dismiss the petition all together in April.  






 Lamar Odom and Khloé Kardashian
Jason LaVeris  /  FilmMagic

On a recent episode of _Keeping Up with the Kardashians_, Kardashian defended how she has tried to stay in touch with her ex.  

 "Lamar and I loved each other deeply, and I don't believe in just acting like that relationship never existed," she said. "Things happened, but that doesn't just stop me from caring about him or loving him."  

 Kardashian is now dating Houston Rockets shooting guard James Harden.  

But a source close to Kardashian and Odom tells PEOPLE that had it not been for his issues, "they'd still be together."  

 "She's never gotten over it," the source says. "They've always been in touch. she's very worried about him. If he didn't have a drug problem, they probably would have never have split."


----------



## guccimamma

interesting turn of events. hope his kids are provided for.


----------



## GTOFan

IF Lamar has any money left.


----------



## Lounorada

Kim should be at home resting her swollen feet... Oh, wait, silly me for forgetting that gaining media attention for _herself _is more important. 
She strikes me as the type of person who has no clue how to be caring towards someone else or show any type of emotion or empathy.


----------



## berrydiva

This is going to get ugly with these stories. I feel bad for Khloe because she's very genuine in her love for him as well as his children who have to read all of this about their dad. Just sad all around.

I've been seeing childhood friends post on FB about him all day, reliving memories of hanging in the park. Really just sad. To know, first hand, where he's come from, what he's gone through, watch how good he was at such a young age to seeing him become successful to being this position is just really really sad. I've seen him at social gatherings at times over the years and he was always the same nice kid I knew from the neighborhood...sad.


----------



## berrydiva

GTOFan said:


> IF Lamar has any money left.



He wasn't broke...I'm not sure where that narrative came from.


----------



## berrydiva

purseproblm said:


> People magazine says they're still married. California has the 6 month cooling off period.



Cali has such strange laws lol


----------



## GTOFan

berrydiva said:


> He wasn't broke...I'm not sure where that narrative came from.



No narrative, just my opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

GTOFan said:


> No narrative, just my opinion.



I guess I was too subtle.


----------



## Jikena

These articles just annoy me. The guy is dying and everyone is writing stories and blabla to get interesting stuff that people will read. Disrespectful is a slight word for this.


----------



## Jayne1

Still married -- not sure I would want a K making decisions for me, especially one who is ruled by Kris.


----------



## poopsie

Oh puh-------leeeez

If she truly cared about him _as a person _and not as LamLam the NBA star/story line she would have left PMK and the Kimbecile back home and brought Rob over with her.  But apparently the dog and pony show must go on no matter what. She may care for him, but IMO she cares about fame and the brand more.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

TMZ makes me itch. The situation is bad enough without all these stories and information that really isn't anyone's business. I know it's Hollywood and nothing is off limits but geez...the desperation for clicks is so real.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*No, The Kardashians Are Not Filming While Lamar Odom Is In The Hospital*

*Even the Kardashians know where to draw the line.*



Contrary to reports, the Kardashians are not filming scenes for their reality show while Lamar Odom is reportedly "fighting for his life" after he was found unconscious at a brothel in Pahrump, Nevada on Tuesday afternoon. 

Following news of the NBA player's condition, Odom's ex-wife Khloe Kardashian, her sister Kim and their mother Kris Jenner flew to Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas. Though RadarOnline claimed that cameras were rolling as they arrived at the hospital, a rep for the family told Gossip Cop that was simply not true, while sources told TMZ the Kardashians have actually banned any photography anywhere near Odom. 

As previously reported, Khloe is said to be devastated and "inconsolable," as her ex-husband of four years remains unconscious. The 35-year-old's former sister-in-law, Kendall Jenner, made a heartbreaking plea for Odom on Twitter, begging him to "please don't go." 

According to Us Weekly, Rob Kardashian and Scott Disick were flying to be near Odom this morning, while E! News reported Kobe Bryant also rushed to join Khloe at Odom's bedside Tuesday night, leaving a Lakers game early for "personal reasons."

While there are many reports on Odom's current condition, there has been no official word from authorities or his rep since Wednesday morning.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kardashians-not-filming-lamar-odom_561e8893e4b028dd7ea60ea6?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067


----------



## Eva1991

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You know what I hate most about these kind of stories? The way people circle like f*cking hyenas wanting to be the first with the news of his death.
> 
> Last night (Oz time) was horrendous on social media. I switched off, cleansed my soul, and sent good vibes to Lamar. It was awful.
> 
> I  think Khloe cared for Lamar. BUT if they are filming? Then no, I'm sorry...this is the K's exploiting others for gain as is their MO and I hope Karma is swift and unmerciful.
> 
> Lamar had issues, many issues...but to film at the hospital? No Bueno.



Agree with everything you said. IF they are filming, I don't think it's Khloe's choice, to be honest. I think she's the only one who sincerely wants to be by his side. She's the only one who didn't get photographed entering or exiting the hospital; unlike Kris and Kim.


----------



## littlerock

Just read on CNN that they are still legally married and she i sthe one making the decisions.

I call bullsh!t on the filming at the hospital.. and I also believe that Khloe does truly care for and loves Lamar. I think she was truly heartbroken with the way things turned out. Sad things had to turn out this way. I think Khloe has always taken the high road when it came to their marriage and how it fell apart. Even his family and online people were blaming her for all of his troubles while he was shacked up with crackheads getting loaded. Everything was always her fault but still, she kept her mouth shut. It wasn't until after the story officially broke by outsiders spilling the beans, that they finally alluded to the troble he was having and even then, just like with Rob, they sheilded him and danced around the issues. They never "labeled" him.. Like with Rob.. they won't come out and say he's an addict. They just allude to weight issues. It was Lamar that got Rob into drugs in the first place, I am sure this will hit Rob very heard.

I feel really bad for Khloe right now, despite how many people on here hate her.


----------



## labelwhore04

I think it's pretty clear that Khloe genuinely loves Lamar and cares about him. I think she really wanted their marriage to work but Lamar made it impossible. It's sad that this is what everything has come to.


----------



## maddie66

I know that it is totally rational to look at everything the Kardashians do and question their motivations, but if God forbid I ever had to deal with a situation like this, I would certainly want my mother and sister by my side and I don't think they would give me any other option in the first place.  So despite what other wheels may be spinning in PMK and Kim's minds, hopefully on at least some level they really are there to support Khloe.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Any news of his kids arriving? Have they? 

Imo if they really had cared for him they would have cut the narrative about him on the show as soon as khloe split.  She filed for divorce in 2013 and they are using still using him for the show as of last week right? 

Anything that was said about caring about him or keeping contact 'if filmed' I don't believe to be true just because it was on tv and as far as not filming in the hospital they could recreate waiting room scenes on a sound stage in like they did for the Dubai trip. 

I hope this doesn't come up on the series. I really do.


----------



## Jayne1

She divorced the guy and had lots of BFs in the meanwhile.  She allowed him to be portrayed on the show in a negative light.  He wasn't seen or heard, it was just Khloe pretending to talk to him on the phone.  That's Khloe love for ya.  

And that's really low. She's an ex, just technically still married because the courts are slow. I would not want an ex spouse from Satin's family making decisions for me.


----------



## Swanky

We know she was pretending?


----------



## poopsie

Sure.........................just like some people know how many people on here hate her


----------



## Encore Hermes

the pic credit on the site, splash news SMH






Abcnews


----------



## Jayne1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We know she was pretending?



Yes, reality show people use the speaker phone, so that the viewer at home can hear the conversation from both sides.

Khloe uses a suddenly there, clunky, old-fashioned landline phone and we can not hear the conversation, so we have to assume Lamar is on the other end.


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Sure.........................just like some people know how many people on here hate her




Right? That comment had me


----------



## skislope15

Coach Lover Too said:


> *No, The Kardashians Are Not Filming While Lamar Odom Is In The Hospital*
> 
> *Even the Kardashians know where to draw the line.*
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to reports, the Kardashians are not filming scenes for their reality show while Lamar Odom is reportedly "fighting for his life" after he was found unconscious at a brothel in Pahrump, Nevada on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Following news of the NBA player's condition, Odom's ex-wife Khloe Kardashian, her sister Kim and their mother Kris Jenner flew to Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas. Though RadarOnline claimed that cameras were rolling as they arrived at the hospital, a rep for the family told Gossip Cop that was simply not true, while sources told TMZ the Kardashians have actually banned any photography anywhere near Odom.
> 
> As previously reported, Khloe is said to be devastated and "inconsolable," as her ex-husband of four years remains unconscious. The 35-year-old's former sister-in-law, Kendall Jenner, made a heartbreaking plea for Odom on Twitter, begging him to "please don't go."
> 
> According to Us Weekly, Rob Kardashian and Scott Disick were flying to be near Odom this morning, while E! News reported Kobe Bryant also rushed to join Khloe at Odom's bedside Tuesday night, leaving a Lakers game early for "personal reasons."
> 
> While there are many reports on Odom's current condition, there has been no official word from authorities or his rep since Wednesday morning.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/kardashians-not-filming-lamar-odom_561e8893e4b028dd7ea60ea6?ncid=tweetlnkushpmg00000067




Tmz is reporting Scott's in rehab so did eonline earlier wonder if he left or if he's still there


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Kris Jenner* &#8207;@*KrisJenner*  5m5 minutes ago
Please pray for Lamar abs.twimg.com/emoji/v1/72x72/1f64f.png #*ourfighter* https://instagram.com/p/81ksy9G-Mn/


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Any news of his kids arriving? Have they?


 

There is a pic in this DailyFail article of his ex and two kids leaving NY, 'travelling to the hospital' in Las Vegas.
Also pics of Kim, Kourtney, Kendull (but it looks like Kylie) arriving at the hospital.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-worried-Kim-joins-Kardashians-bedside.html

I didn't read it (never read Dailyfail articles) just quickly scrolled through.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> There is a pic in this DailyFail article of his ex and two kids leaving NY, 'travelling to the hospital' in Las Vegas.
> Also pics of Kim, Kourtney, Kendull (but it looks like Kylie) arriving at the hospital.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-worried-Kim-joins-Kardashians-bedside.html
> 
> I didn't read it (never read Dailyfail articles) just quickly scrolled through.



 thanks doll. 

I see the pics of not only PMK but Kim and Lamar in the ambulance are credited Splash news. 

The pics of the kids and their mother are not very clear and taken by another agency.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> thanks doll.
> 
> I see the pics of not only PMK but Kim and Lamar in the ambulance are credited Splash news.
> 
> The pics of the kids and their mother are not very clear and taken by another agency.







I have no idea what his ex and kids look like, so they could be any 3 random people in that picture for all I know!


----------



## ebonyone

He and Khloe never divorced so she is now making all the decisions this must be so hard for her.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I guess I was too subtle.


----------



## beantownSugar

Watching Nancy Grace ... she talked to a reporter in the scene and said E! is not filming.

Also reported the Kardashians called the owner of the brothel, interviewed by Nancy, and told him they didn't want him doing any media as it was up to Khloe to speak for the family about the incident.


----------



## skislope15

Jayne1 said:


> She divorced the guy and had lots of BFs in the meanwhile.  She allowed him to be portrayed on the show in a negative light.  He wasn't seen or heard, it was just Khloe pretending to talk to him on the phone.  That's Khloe love for ya.
> 
> And that's really low. She's an ex, just technically still married because the courts are slow. I would not want an ex spouse from Satin's family making decisions for me.




The reality of the situation is really scary. My uncle was separate from his ex for 13 years but they never divorced., when he fell into coma she tried to have him pulled off life support. The only thing that saved him was that the nurse had noticed she hasn't seen this woman once in 3 weeks and all the sudden his "wife" was there calling the shots. Luckily she alerted us fast enough to get an injunction. 

In lamars 'a case though who is really fit to make the decisions? His dad? Kids? Not that I can see. As much as I hate Khloe being the one calling the shots she may be the best given the situation


----------



## Oruka

ebonyone said:


> He and Khloe never divorced so she is now making all the decisions this must be so hard for her.


 
Khloe is not and will not be making any decision in the care of Lamar. She and Lamar are practically divorced even if a judge has not signed on it. His legal POA are Destiny and LJ, his next of kins. Even if she tried to make decisions, the hospital will have to clear it with the ethics board first before it can be taken into consideration. No one is going to allow an estranged almost divorce wife to make decisions. His kids can come back and sue the hell out of the hospital. I am sure the hospital ethic group is all over Lamar's file...


----------



## poopsie

beantownSugar said:


> *Watching Nancy Grace* ... she talked to a reporter in the scene and said E! is not filming.
> 
> Also reported the Kardashians called the owner of the brothel, interviewed by Nancy, and told him they didn't want him doing any media as it was up to Khloe to speak for the family about the incident.






Looks like the circus has gained another clown


----------



## VickyB

Just catching up. Is there any hope for him to come out of the coma?  This must be so upsetting and heart breaking for Khloe. She still loves him. Did she shout at PMK in one episode that "if it was up to me I'd still be married"?


----------



## Encore Hermes

beantownSugar said:


> Watching Nancy Grace ... she talked to a reporter in the scene and said E! is not filming.
> 
> Also reported the Kardashians called the owner of the brothel, interviewed by Nancy, and told him they didn't want him doing any media as it was up to Khloe to speak for the family about the incident.



Interesting

Maybe his children's representative should be speaking about the incident and the Kardashian kircus kould bow out all together.


----------



## beantownSugar

If Lamar passes I'm curious about his estate. They both signed he divorce documents - they haven't been processed yet. While legally his wife, does Khloe still get a spousal share/whatever his estate plans dictate?

The things they don't teach in law school!!


----------



## manpursefan

skislope15 said:


> In lamars 'a case though who is really fit to make the decisions? His dad? Kids? Not that I can see. As much as I hate Khloe being the one calling the shots she may be the best given the situation



Yeah Khloe should make the decision. She's basically Lamar's only family. I don't think he ever spent time with his kids??


----------



## yajaira

Wtf if my husband /ex husband was found passed out on drugs with a bunch of prostitutes, I would not show up! And would not care!


----------



## ByeKitty

Wowza, I knew Lamar was not doing well at all but I have to say this is shocking... Seems like he went without oxygen for a while and now his organs are failing. Awful.

Also, I hate to sound cynical, but this is the first time in months that I felt like something surrounding the K's was not scripted. Was the divorce ever finalized?


----------



## Swanky

Oruka said:


> Khloe is not and will not be making any decision in the care of Lamar. She and Lamar are practically divorced even if a judge has not signed on it. His legal POA are Destiny and LJ, his next of kins. Even if she tried to make decisions, the hospital will have to clear it with the ethics board first before it can be taken into consideration. No one is going to allow an estranged almost divorce wife to make decisions. His kids can come back and sue the hell out of the hospital. I am sure the hospital ethic group is all over Lamar's file...


 


Really?  Young KIDS/Teens are going to make life/death decisions?
Khloe is his "of age" next of kin.






yajaira said:


> Wtf if my husband /ex husband was found passed out on drugs with a bunch of prostitutes, I would not show up! And would not care!




In all honesty, how many addicts are in your immediate family?


----------



## manpursefan

swanky mama of three said:


> really?  Young kids/teens are going to make life/death decisions?
> Khloe is his "of age" next of kin.


+1


----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom Sex Pills Were Very Dangerous... Says the FDA *

 *        10/14/2015 5:02 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Lamar Odom* took 10 Reload pills over the course of 3 days before he fell into unconsciousness -- according to people at the brothel -- and the FDA says the pills are so dangerous they've advised consumers to throw them away IMMEDIATELY.
The FDA determined Reload contained sildenafil, the active ingredient in Viagra. The label does not reveal the presence of that ingredient, which is normally restricted to prescriptions monitored by a doctor.
The FDA says sildenafil can "lower blood pressure to dangerous levels."






The FDA sent a warning to consumers in 2013, saying, "Consumers should stop using this product immediately and throw it away."  
The brothel sold Reload and Lamar got it when he arrived. The Sheriff seized the remaining inventory of Reload from the display case.  
We tried to get in touch with the company that makes Reload, but it looks like it went out of business.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oaw2hN1y


----------



## Swanky

Could've been the foam?


*Lamar Odom 911 Call There's a White Substance ... On His Face*
 
http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/14/lamar-odom-911-call/http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/14/lamar-odom-911-call/ 

*        10/14/2015 4:45 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *









*Lamar Odom *was unconscious with white stuff coming out of his nose when 2 different people at the Love Ranch South dialed 911 to get him medical assistance.
The Nye County Sheriff's Office just released the recordings from 2 employees of the Nevada brothel. They both described a white/pinkish substance running out of his nose and mouth.
The male caller was* Richard Hunter*, media director of the ranch, and he told the operator Lamar had cocaine on him on Saturday. He also said Lamar was taking heavy doses of the herbal Viagra substitute called Reload.
TMZ broke the story ... doctors determined there was *cocaine in Odom*'s system when he got to the hospital Tuesday afternoon. 
The sheriff says there's a possibility Odom could be charged for drug possession.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oawCwkwG


----------



## Dallas_Girl

If Khloe is the one to make any decisions, she won't do it without really weighing all options. I think she is a caring person and truly did love him and probably still does.


----------



## poopsie

Just because someone is older doesn't always mean that they are wiser..............or more mature. 
His kids could seek the council of their mother----just like Khole is going to do. PMK will have her dirty mitts all over this.


----------



## manpursefan

poopsie said:


> Just because someone is older doesn't always mean that they are wiser..............or more mature.
> His kids could seek the council of their mother----just like Khole is going to do. PMK will have her dirty mitts all over this.


We don't know anything about Lamar's baby mama. She could be worse than Khloe for all we know.


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> Just because someone is older doesn't always mean that they are wiser..............or more mature.
> His kids could seek the council of their mother----just like Khole is going to do. PMK will have her dirty mitts all over this.



Exactly. The Ks don't know how to be selfless. 

Lamar has children and that should be everyone's first priority. Can you imagine evilKris wanting to look out for his kids.


----------



## purseproblm

I feel like the kids could be appointed a court ordered adviser of some kind to make the decision. They do it with other people that have no next of kin or living will. As a soon to be ex I wouldn't want the responsibility of life and death decisions for someone that I had decided I didn't want in my life.


----------



## manpursefan

Was Lamar even present in his kids' lives? They live in NY


----------



## AEGIS

Tivo said:


> That's always the "official" report. We don't know what went down that lead to these "overdoses."



What makes you think the Jenner/Kardashians are behind these overdoses?


----------



## candy2100

I don't think minors would be given the responsibility of making medical decisions.  It has to be an adult.  It would be a parent if there is no spouse, unless someone else files a petition seeking poa. If there is still a spouse, she has the power.


----------



## Tivo

AEGIS said:


> What makes you think the Jenner/Kardashians are behind these overdoses?


Because they are that filthy. Rob didn't go into hiding for nothing.


----------



## baglover1973

why do I get the feeling this was his way of "letting go".....like he wanted to go out like this....SO sad, bless his soul


----------



## baglover1973

Tivo said:


> Because they are that filthy. Rob didn't go into hiding for nothing.



AGREE 100% they are filthy


----------



## AEGIS

typically when someone is on the brink of death, all of the sh-t they put you through dissipates and you get over it. so even if kim doesn't really care, she is still going to be there for her sister. if someone you love is hurting, you hurt too.


----------



## Ladybug09

skislope15 said:


> The fact that tmz is getting such regular updates is sickening someone inside is on the phone instead of actually caring for him




It's a shame, and even worse is if his kids are not there and are hearing all of this potential information second hand 






DC-Cutie said:


> for instance, I was rushed to the hospital once from work.  I'm not married and at the time my parents lived 2 states away - so no 'immediate family' present.  A colleague vouched for my boyfriend at the time and he was allowed in.
> 
> so yes, provisions and exceptions can be made.



Whether they vouched for him or not, that is still a HIPPA violation and that hospital could have gotten in trouble/fined for that.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Lamar to my understanding suffered a lot of losses. His Mom at the age of 12, his Dad not around due to his own addictions, his 6 month old due to sids. More recently, his best friend and not to a drug overdoes, but a flesh eating bacteria from needles due to drug usage. Right after that, another one of Lamar's friends OD's. His driver hits  and kills a 15 year old. All of that would be terrible enough, but I think when he was no longer with the Lakers that was the beginning of the end for him. A lot of things happened in that marriage that Khloe hid and dealt with the best way any wife can who is married to an addict. Addicts first priority is the addiction, Khloe as far as I could see by what she has said on social media and on the show, loves Lamar still. Wants to still be married to him. Who am I to judge if that is right or wrong. If that is at all what is best for her, as he does drugs and sleeps with other women. Some will call it strong, some will call it enabling. If I had a problem, I would want a Khole. Not because she is right or wrong, but because I think she has tried her very best in an impossible situation. For those who call them filth- I think you always come across as jealous. Say what you want, if you could be in their shoes- you would love it. That's why it bothers you, they don't do anything to be famous, they just are. And man if that doesn't piss you off and make you judgmental. It's too bad all that venom you spew, even at a time like this- doesn't touch them. It just shows how small and petty you are. Heaven help you if you ever have to deal with a loved one who has an addiction. Because with the way you judge, the things you focus on. That loved one is going to be in a world of hurt if you are all they have to go to. Khloe should be applauded for loving someone who isn't easy to love for around two years and standing by him as much as she possibly could. Sad that even in the face of a probable death, some of you are like sharks circling blood.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> interesting turn of events. hope his kids are provided for.



I agree with you.

The sad part about this is that people like this don't update wills much less have one.


----------



## peppermintpatty

+1


----------



## Tivo

delete


----------



## Ladybug09

skislope15 said:


> The reality of the situation is really scary. My uncle was separate from his ex for 13 years but they never divorced., when he fell into coma she tried to have him pulled off life support. The only thing that saved him was that the nurse had noticed she hasn't seen this woman once in 3 weeks and all the sudden his "wife" was there calling the shots. Luckily she alerted us fast enough to get an injunction.
> 
> In lamars 'a case though who is really fit to make the decisions? His dad? Kids? Not that I can see. As much as I hate Khloe being the one calling the shots she may be the best given the situation


I've seen situations just like your uncles.  








Oruka said:


> Khloe is not and will not be making any decision in the care of Lamar. She and Lamar are practically divorced even if a judge has not signed on it. His legal POA are Destiny and LJ, his next of kins. Even if she tried to make decisions, the hospital will have to clear it with the ethics board first before it can be taken into consideration. No one is going to allow an estranged almost divorce wife to make decisions. His kids can come back and sue the hell out of the hospital. I am sure the hospital ethic group is all over Lamar's file...


Thank you thank you, thank you!


----------



## GoGlam

peppermintpatty said:


> Lamar to my understanding suffered a lot of losses. His Mom at the age of 12, his Dad not around due to his own addictions, his 6 month old due to sids. More recently, his best friend and not to a drug overdoes, but a flesh eating bacteria from needles due to drug usage. Right after that, another one of Lamar's friends OD's. His driver hits  and kills a 15 year old. All of that would be terrible enough, but I think when he was no longer with the Lakers that was the beginning of the end for him. A lot of things happened in that marriage that Khloe hid and dealt with the best way any wife can who is married to an addict. Addicts first priority is the addiction, Khloe as far as I could see by what she has said on social media and on the show, loves Lamar still. Wants to still be married to him. Who am I to judge if that is right or wrong. If that is at all what is best for her, as he does drugs and sleeps with other women. Some will call it strong, some will call it enabling. If I had a problem, I would want a Khole. Not because she is right or wrong, but because I think she has tried her very best in an impossible situation. For those who call them filth- I think you always come across as jealous. Say what you want, if you could be in their shoes- you would love it. That's why it bothers you, they don't do anything to be famous, they just are. And man if that doesn't piss you off and make you judgmental. It's too bad all that venom you spew, even at a time like this- doesn't touch them. It just shows how small and petty you are. Heaven help you if you ever have to deal with a loved one who has an addiction. Because with the way you judge, the things you focus on. That loved one is going to be in a world of hurt if you are all they have to go to. Khloe should be applauded for loving someone who isn't easy to love for around two years and standing by him as much as she possibly could. Sad that even in the face of a probable death, some of you are like sharks circling blood.




Good post  hope he recovers!


----------



## peppermintpatty

GoGlam said:


> Good post  hope he recovers!


Thanks GoGlam. I hope he does too. He appears to have been self destructing for a long time. I am sure the loss of his 2 friends this summer were hard hits. It's so hard to watch someone die a slow, painful, self inflicted death. My heart breaks for Khloe.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I hope this is the beginning of the end for that sleazy *** Dennis Hof


----------



## Encore Hermes

I can't look right now but when Lamar was traded to Dallas or going to be traded from lakers I thought he said he wanted a break, didn't want to film the show but he said that Khole talked him into it.


----------



## VickyB

I do hope Lamar recovers. If he does, and depending on his care needs for further recovery once discharged, long term prognosis etc, I wouldn't be surprised if Khloe would be considering taking him home with her for a finite period of time to get him "back on his feet". Regardless of the various health scenarios, I see her sticking by him as somebody who has his best interests at heart. Despite having OD surrounded by hookers. Ugh, how sad. My heart goes out to Khloe and Lamar.


----------



## VickyB

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I hope this is the beginning of the end for that sleazy *** Dennis Hof



ITA!!! He is disgusting and creepy.


----------



## Oruka

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Really?  Young KIDS/Teens are going to make life/death decisions?
> Khloe is his "of age" next of kin.
> 
> Khloe is not his age next of kin at least not in the medical world. Divorced papers have been signed, even if not legalize yet. I thought his daughter was 18. Then, it would likely be his aunt or if he designate someone as his power of attorney. All I know is that it is not going to be his estrange wife. Hospital wants to protect themselves from lawsuits at all cost.


----------



## Encore Hermes

VickyB said:


> I do hope Lamar recovers. If he does, and depending on his care needs for further recovery once discharged, long term prognosis etc, I wouldn't be surprised if Khloe would be considering taking him home with her for a finite period of time to get him "back on his feet". Regardless of the various health scenarios, I see her sticking by him as somebody who has his best interests at heart. Despite having OD surrounded by hookers. Ugh, how sad. My heart goes out to Khloe and Lamar.



But what about James Harden?


----------



## Jayne1

AEGIS said:


> typically when someone is on the brink of death, all of the sh-t they put you through dissipates and you get over it. so even if kim doesn't really care, she is still going to be there for her sister. if someone you love is hurting, you hurt too.



Kim loves her sister?


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> But what about James Harden?



What about him? Is he a real or staged boyfriend?


----------



## Tivo

These people do not have real experiences so you cannot apply the same emotional logic to them that is applied to a normal person. They have no moral compass.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

peppermintpatty said:


> Lamar to my understanding suffered a lot of losses. His Mom at the age of 12, his Dad not around due to his own addictions, his 6 month old due to sids. More recently, his best friend and not to a drug overdoes, but a flesh eating bacteria from needles due to drug usage. Right after that, another one of Lamar's friends OD's. His driver hits  and kills a 15 year old. All of that would be terrible enough, but I think when he was no longer with the Lakers that was the beginning of the end for him. A lot of things happened in that marriage that Khloe hid and dealt with the best way any wife can who is married to an addict. Addicts first priority is the addiction, Khloe as far as I could see by what she has said on social media and on the show, loves Lamar still. Wants to still be married to him. Who am I to judge if that is right or wrong. If that is at all what is best for her, as he does drugs and sleeps with other women. Some will call it strong, some will call it enabling. If I had a problem, I would want a Khole. Not because she is right or wrong, but because I think she has tried her very best in an impossible situation. For those who call them filth- I think you always come across as jealous. Say what you want, if you could be in their shoes- you would love it. That's why it bothers you, they don't do anything to be famous, they just are. And man if that doesn't piss you off and make you judgmental. It's too bad all that venom you spew, even at a time like this- doesn't touch them. It just shows how small and petty you are. Heaven help you if you ever have to deal with a loved one who has an addiction. Because with the way you judge, the things you focus on. That loved one is going to be in a world of hurt if you are all they have to go to. Khloe should be applauded for loving someone who isn't easy to love for around two years and standing by him as much as she possibly could. Sad that even in the face of a probable death, some of you are like sharks circling blood.




Agree!!!! In a time like this, be a decent person and let them be. The fact some won't cut them a break even in this circumstance is appalling.

I'm praying Lamar pulls through.


----------



## Jayne1

peppermintpatty said:


> Sad that even in the face of a probable death, some of you are like sharks circling blood.



We are circling?  Or do you mean the Ks are circling?

Everyone here has always liked Lamar. Everyone here has always hoped he would stay away from Khloe's reality TV thing and just focus on BB.  No one ever wished him ill will and everyone  (I don't think I am exaggerating, by saying everyone) wants him to improve and overcome this bad situation.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> We are circling?  Or do you mean the Ks are circling?
> 
> Everyone here has always liked Lamar. Everyone here has always hoped he would stay away from Khloe's reality TV thing and just focus on BB.  No one ever wished him ill will and everyone  (I don't think I am exaggerating, by saying everyone) wants him to improve and overcome this bad situation.




Agreed!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Jayne1 said:


> We are circling?  Or do you mean the Ks are circling?
> 
> Everyone here has always liked Lamar. Everyone here has always hoped he would stay away from Khloe's reality TV thing and just focus on BB.  No one ever wished him ill will and everyone  (I don't think I am exaggerating, by saying everyone) wants him to improve and overcome this bad situation.


I think what I said was clear Jayne1. 
I don't have time or the inclination to read every post and see if Lamar made the " you have always been liked" status. As far as staying away for Khloe's reality show goes, he is  and at that time was a grown man. I doubt Khloe "made" him do anything. The show was called the Khloe and Lamar show I believe. One would certainly hope that another human being would survive. I believe that is what is called being human after all.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Tivo said:


> Not today Satan. Not today.


I don't know why my response to you was deleted. I am a Christian. You calling me satan is worse than any curse word you could use. Your post should be deleted.


----------



## peppermintpatty

They don't have real experiences? What does that even mean??? They are people, human beings. You don't have to like them, but to say that is just IDK. So they don't have babies, get married, they don't feel joy, or pain? Do you think they're robots?? Really- I don't get that remark at all???I hate the word normal. So I am guessing you consider yourself normal, but not them. Weird.


----------



## Encore Hermes

VickyB said:


> What about him? Is he a real or staged boyfriend?



Don't know. He might feel kinda funny if all his teammates are consoling her about her husband. Hoping not her loss while she is court side.


----------



## berrydiva

manpursefan said:


> Was Lamar even present in his kids' lives? They live in NY




5-6 hour flight...a lot of people share custody and live on opposite coast. I have never heard anything about him being estranged from his children.


----------



## Swanky

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't know why my response to you was deleted. I am a Christian. You calling me satan is worse than any curse word you could use. Your post should be deleted.



I thunk she was referring to Khloe being applauded. . .  Satan would be in charge - not calling you satan.  Correct me if I'm wrong. ?


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thunk she was referring to Khloe being applauded. . .  Satan would be in charge - not calling you satan.  Correct me if I'm wrong. ?


Correct. However I will delete my post out of respect to the poster.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't know why my response to you was deleted. I am a Christian. You calling me satan is worse than any curse word you could use. Your post should be deleted.




Lol. It's an expression. You're not being called Satan. Lmao! Kind of like saying "Satan will not tempt me to say/do wrong today"


----------



## peppermintpatty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thunk she was referring to Khloe being applauded. . .  Satan would be in charge - not calling you satan.  Correct me if I'm wrong. ?


If I am mistaken that's great. I took Tivo to be calling me Satan which I find offense. If it was directed to Khloe and not to me, it's still offensive- however, my reply would have been different. Hope that makes sense Swanky!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Thank you Tivo.


----------



## berrydiva

jayne1 said:


> everyone here has always liked lamar. Everyone here has always hoped he would stay away from khloe's reality tv thing and just focus on bb.  No one ever wished him ill will and everyone  (i don't think i am exaggerating, by saying everyone) wants him to improve and overcome this bad situation.




+2


----------



## Tivo

peppermintpatty said:


> They don't have real experiences? What does that even mean??? They are people, human beings. You don't have to like them, but to say that is just IDK. So they don't have babies, get married, they don't feel joy, or pain? *Do you think they're robots?*? Really- I don't get that remark at all???I hate the word normal. So I am guessing you consider yourself normal, but not them. Weird.


No, I think they're demons. 
They don't value life, they value the material. They use sex to elevate themselves and are influencing a generation of young girls to do the same. They are ushering in an age of the useless thot without a care in the world. 
Every waking moment is calculated so their experiences are not authentic. It's all a performance and they have young children caught up in this mess. These people have totally lost their way and the only explanation for why they can't comprehend shame is they are possessed. And the evidence this is true is found in their soulless eyes.


----------



## Jayne1

peppermintpatty said:


> I think what I said was clear Jayne1.
> I don't have time or the inclination to read every post and see if Lamar made the " you have always been liked" status. As far as staying away for Khloe's reality show goes, he is  and at that time was a grown man. I doubt Khloe "made" him do anything. The show was called the Khloe and Lamar show I believe. One would certainly hope that another human being would survive. I believe that is what is called being human after all.



I don't understand.  I say something nice about Lamar and you're still not happy.

Rob is the one I really feel for -- he went on social media and called Lamar 'my brother' and posted an old photo of the two of them together.  He's the one who just loved the guy for who he was.


----------



## Longchamp

Lamar's tragedy is a gentle reminder that life is precious.
I read the article where Lamar was "crying for hours and taking cocaine" in Vegas. 
HE must have felt desperate and lonely. 

Don't leave for tomorrow what you should do and say today.
Try not to turn your back on people when they need rescued.


Don't be dreading like I'm sure Khloe is, "Oh if I only had one more day to tell him how I feel."


----------



## michie

Has he always been a hardcore drug user? I never followed his bball career, but I was under the impression that he was a weed smoker and had been in trouble times before for that. I'm sure his father being a user only made it easier for him to fall prey to heavier drug usage, but I'm guessing he's never spent time in rehab before?


----------



## Jayne1

Bit of a back story on Lamar:

*All the People Who Tried to Save Lamar Odom*



> Lamar Odoms life contained an inordinate amount of tragedy, heartbreak and addictionbut through it all, a loyal cadre of coaches and fellow NBA stars stuck by him.
> 
> In 1998, when Lamar Odom was forced to leave the University of Nevada-Las Vegas basketball program over a testing scandal before he ever played a game, Odoms high-school basketball coach told The Baltimore Sun that his move out of Nevada was a blessing in disguise.
> 
> "Too close to trouble," Jerry DeGregorio said that year.
> 
> On Tuesday, almost two decades later, Odom was found unresponsive in a brothel an hour outside of UNLVs campus. Gossip websites like E! Online cite a source who said he had virtually every drug imaginable in his system. Odom is currently on life support.
> 
> 
> Instead of UNLV, Odom wound up back under the guidance of DeGregorio, who had taken a job as an assistant coach at the University of Rhode Island a year before.
> 
> He was one of several high-profile peoplefrom coaches to fellow basketball players to celebritieswhom Odom viewed as father figures or family or brothers, in his words or theirs.
> 
> They all tried to save the NBA star from the inordinate amount of tragedy, heartbreak, discord and addiction that has plagued his life.
> 
> When Odom was a senior in high school, DeGregorio took the teenager into his home. He wanted Odom to finish school where he coached at St. Thomas Aquinas in Connecticut.
> 
> Odom had already moved homes once before. After his mother, Cathy, died of colon cancer when Odom was 12, the boy was left to live with his father, a heroin addictuntil his grandmother, Mildred Mercer, then in her 80s, took Odom in.
> 
> Despite the tragedy of losing his mother and his unstable living situation, Odom, a long and skilled point-forward, thrived at Christ the King High School in Queens, N.Y. alongside two future NBA point guards, Erick Barkley and Speedy Claxton.
> 
> By Odoms senior year, he was playing at a private school in upstate New Yorkand was deeply unhappy there. So DeGregorio brought him to New Britain, Connecticut, promising to let the 17-year-old Odom stay with his parents while he prepared him for Division 1 college basketball and, hopefully, the NBA.
> 
> A year later, in the summer before he started his college hoops career, Odom was alone again. Now 18 years old, he was busted for prostitution in Las Vegas. A national magazine exposé a few weeks later on his potentially fudged ACT scores forced the school to kick him off the team.
> 
> "I was depressed and down," told The Baltimore Sun. "I felt like I needed time to sort things out. I had to ask myself, 'How much do you really want it?' I couldn't see the light at the end of the tunnel."
> 
> But his teammates rallied around him. His teammates called him family.
> DeGregorio was there again, this time playing recruiter for new URI coach Jim Harrick, who had just been booted himself from UCLA for faulty expense reports.
> 
> He had his mishap, I had mine," Odom told the Sun.
> 
> Over the next year, Harrick would take Odom under his wing. The two would win an Atlantic 10 championship together in Odoms freshman year. Harrick called him a genius on the floor.
> 
> 
> The URI coach made sure Odom sat down to study, and sometimes had him over for meals at his house. By the end of their year together, Harrick considered himself Lamars father figure.
> 
> Even years later, Odom would spend weeks at a time at Harricks home. In 2013, however, after Odom went missing for days amid rumors of a drug-fueled bender, Harrick said he feared for [Odoms] life.
> 
> Twice I lost him for a week before I found him in New York City. I dont know where he went or what he did, Harrick told The Daily Mail. No one had told him what to do, where to be. He had no father figure before me. We had to drum it into him at a later age.
> 
> Odom was drafted by the Los Angeles Clippers after a year under Harricks tutelage. Talented but underutilized, Odom made the NBA All-Rookie first team and put up big numbers on his first Clippers roster, where he was a beloved teammate. But in LA, his behavior began to slide again.
> 
> Just two years into the league, Odom was suspended for violating the leagues substance abuse policy twice in eight months.
> 
> Clippers Coach Alvin Gentry publicly excoriated Odom.
> 
> "It's ridiculous that it's happening," Gentry said. "It shouldn't be happening. We're very disappointed."
> 
> But his teammates rallied around him. His teammates called him family. Even in the time of NBA Commissioner David Sterns infamous crackdown on crime in the league and anyone associated with it, his new family continually spoke of support for Odom.
> 
> "When families slip, you go there and try to help them out," Clippers center Michael Olowokandi said. "This isn't the time to be judgmental at all."
> 
> In a 2001 column that repeatedly reiterated that Odom has failed and let his team down, then-LA Times columnist J.A. Adande offered this:
> 
> But Odom is so likable that it's hard to stay angry at him.
> 
> Two years later, the Clippers declined to match a Heat offer sheet. Odom was off to Miami, where, for the first time, he played brother and mentor to an NBA superstar, Dwyane Wade.
> 
> Today, in a series of tweets asking for prayers and understanding, Wade called Odom his brother.
> 
> PRAYERS all the way UP for my brother Lamar Odom! he wrote. I pray this morning for my brother. Dear God hes one of the good ones. PLEASE watch over him and listen to his heart speak. Everyone will ask why or say how could he do this or that. If youre not walking in life thru his eyes you will never know what its like.
> 
> After Miami, Odom was shipped back to Los Angeles, this time to the Lakers, where his life was again hit with terrible tragedy.
> 
> In 2006, his infant son Jayden died of SIDS.
> 
> Lamar and I never really talked about our loss, which I know wasnt healthy and also meant our relationship would never last. It couldnt, his then-wife Liza Morales once told The Daily Beast. I found out soon after that hed had a long-term relationship with another womana relationship he said hed end but he didntand that was that.
> 
> That same summer, walking around his childhood neighborhood in Queens, Odom was robbed at gunpoint. The teen assailant first fired a warning shot, then pointed his gun at Odom. The basketball star made it out safe, and the robber made off with $5,000 and his watch.
> 
> He told me: Coach, Ive already been through so much and Ive survived it. Ill be fine,  DeGregorio told The New York Times in 2006.
> 
> His coach in LA, Phil Jackson, echoed that sentiment.
> 
> We just keep saying, Youre a good person, good things will happen to you, said Jackson. There are times when it doesnt look that way, but we tell him theres a karmic action in life that will work for you.
> 
> But in 2011, disaster came again. Odom, now a celebrity TV star and married to Khloe Kardashian, was back in New York to attend his cousins funeral when the car he was in crashed and killed a 15-year-old boy in another vehicle.
> 
> Odom was devastated and thought about taking the year off. Instead, the Lakers traded him to Dallas for a first-round pick, despite protestations from stars like Kobe Bryant and Pau Gasol.
> 
> "Now I'm getting pissed off," said the famously reticent teammate Bryant after the trade.
> 
> In Dallas, Odom floundered. He fought with Mavericks owner Mark Cuban about never getting into game shape and about his nights out partying. Away from Los Angeles, his TV deal wasnt renewed. His relationship with Kardashian became tumultuous before they eventually divorced.
> 
> When Odom couldnt find work in the NBA, it was Gasol who instructed him to go to his home in Barcelona.
> 
> When Odom said he was working his way back into shape, it was Jackson who gave Lamar his final contract last year. Odom had been out of the league for over a year, and many believed he was too out of shape to ever play again. Jackson signed him to the Knicks with one game left in the 2014 season with an option for the next year, hoping hed take the summer to get back in shape and turn his life around.
> 
> A few months later, he was waived.
> 
> Unfortunately, Lamar was unable to uphold the standards to return as an NBA player," said Jackson.
> 
> When word of Odoms overdose hit the Lakers last night, Kobe Bryant skipped the rest of a preseason game to fly to Odoms bedside.
> 
> And when Odom disappeared for days in 2013, Jim Harrick told The Daily Mail that disappearing was how Odom coped, that there were a couple of days where I couldnt find him.
> 
> We used to joke that Lamar would say hed call you Friday, said Harrick. But he didnt tell you which Friday hed call you.
> 
> Odoms family is almost everyone hes ever met. But this time, he may have run too far away from them to be saved.



http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/10/14/all-the-people-who-tried-to-save-lamar-odom.html


----------



## yajaira

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Really?  Young KIDS/Teens are going to make life/death decisions?
> Khloe is his "of age" next of kin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, how many addicts are in your immediate family?


What?


----------



## iluvmybags

I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.


----------



## dr.pepper

Eh IMHO she loves parts of him. They were never around his children much and she never doted on being a stepmom the way she yapped about being a wife. 

She loved the status, his career, etc. but the fact that he was a half-*** dad to two kid? She never talked about that in her stupid baby voice. 

He certainly had demons before her and the publicity likely magnified those issues thus his downfall. 

Frankly I always found their relationship OTT and unhealthy. She had no life outside of him and enabled him until the end. Is she the sole cause? Of course not, but did she enable? Hell yes and she does the same with Rob.


----------



## poopsie

Whatever.
 That family earned their rep. If they are accused of crocodile tears they have no one but themselves to blame. They are media whores----do you really think that the press would be all over this if he was just plain old Lamar Odom who used to be married to just anybody? 
Oh, and my FB feed hasn't had word one about him. I have to go and search the news box to get a mention of it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Aside from everything else...its a shame in almost 98% of reports/tweets/comments he is first identified as Khloe Kardashian's ex-husband.

He is, and was more than that before he met her, no matter how much Khloe does or does not care about him.


----------



## Tarhls

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.




Excellent post


----------



## VickyB

Encore Hermes said:


> Don't know. He might feel kinda funny if all his teammates are consoling her about her husband. Hoping not her loss while she is court side.



True.


----------



## _pinkcow

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.




So well said.


----------



## originallyxelle

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.



I feel the same way.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can understand people are upset at some of these comments BUT the Kardashians have created this world where they expose everything, manipulate, lie, create false scenes in their TV world, trashing the reputations of any man who crosses their path.

When something of this magnitude happens to one of the people who crossed their path and ends up worse for it - there's going to be emotional posts.

People are sick to their eyebrows of this family and their reach and influence.

I feel for Khloe, I do. I do think she loved him. But Lamar is the victim here - of himself, his addictions and being trashed by this family. And all I'm seeing is posts about Khloe everywhere. 

They showed the phone call by Lamar to her when his friend died FFS. That is a Class A trashy move IMO.

They will manipulate and use even the most sensitive of SOMEONE ELSE'S problems to extract more fame, more hits for themselves.


----------



## Jikena

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-worried-Kim-joins-Kardashians-bedside.html

Seriously what is wrong with the world. I've said it before but... they posted the 911 calls ?! I mean... this is a tragedy, this is PERSONAL. Why post the damn 911 calls online. It doesn't concern anyone. No one has to know. I don't personally care about Lamar - I mean I'm not a fan or something, but this is a human being we're talking about. The poor guy had huge problems apparently and he is DYING and people post these f*cking stupid articles talking about private stuff... I can't.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can understand people are upset at some of these comments BUT the Kardashians have created this world where they expose everything, manipulate, lie, create false scenes in their TV world, trashing the reputations of any man who crosses their path.
> 
> 
> 
> When something of this magnitude happens to one of the people who crossed their path and ends up worse for it - there's going to be emotional posts.
> 
> 
> 
> People are sick to their eyebrows of this family and their reach and influence.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for Khloe, I do. I do think she loved him. But Lamar is the victim here - of himself, his addictions and being trashed by this family. And all I'm seeing is posts about Khloe everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the phone call by Lamar to her when his friend died FFS. That is a Class A trashy move IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> They will manipulate and use even the most sensitive of SOMEONE ELSE'S problems to extract more fame, more hits for themselves.




Preach!  All of this, exactly.  It is abhorrent that his life and experiences are overshadowed by his association with this vile and despicable family.


----------



## NYC Chicky

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can understand people are upset at some of these comments BUT the Kardashians have created this world where they expose everything, manipulate, lie, create false scenes in their TV world, trashing the reputations of any man who crosses their path.
> 
> 
> 
> When something of this magnitude happens to one of the people who crossed their path and ends up worse for it - there's going to be emotional posts.
> 
> 
> 
> People are sick to their eyebrows of this family and their reach and influence.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for Khloe, I do. I do think she loved him. But Lamar is the victim here - of himself, his addictions and being trashed by this family. And all I'm seeing is posts about Khloe everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> They showed the phone call by Lamar to her when his friend died FFS. That is a Class A trashy move IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> They will manipulate and use even the most sensitive of SOMEONE ELSE'S problems to extract more fame, more hits for themselves.




+1 and don't forget her staging her run in with Lamar recently 
She also convinced him to go on the show post lakers when when he wanted a break and rumors that the lakers didn't like the link 
To reality tv esp kartrashians 
I wouldn't be surprised if the call was with khloe before this binge on Sunday that they've alluded to. 

I thought all 911 calls are public / get released - maybe it seems sooner than usual?

Hope lamlam Recovers and gets it together


----------



## lizmil

Tivo said:


> No, I think they're demons.
> They don't value life, they value the material. They use sex to elevate themselves and are influencing a generation of young girls to do the same. They are ushering in an age of the useless thot without a care in the world.
> Every waking moment is calculated so their experiences are not authentic. It's all a performance and they have young children caught up in this mess. These people have totally lost their way and the only explanation for why they can't comprehend shame is they are possessed. And the evidence this is true is found in their soulless eyes.



I don't know if they are demons or possessed, but I do believe that have sold their souls for fame and wealth. As you say, they have no moral compass and use sex and the useless lifestyle to advance their "brand" and draw more people in. I agree that they are  peddling this attitude to young people to gain more groupies to the thot lifestyle. And I have no doubt they will raise their young offspring to do the same.


----------



## Amycoco

_pinkcow said:


> So well said.




This all day.... If the Ks didn't go it will be oh they evil they don't care for Lamar so either way the folks in the Internet will still say something negative. It's sad.


----------



## Eva1991

Tivo said:


> These people do not have real experiences so you cannot apply the same emotional logic to them that is applied to a normal person. They have no moral compass.



I have yet to see the definition of a "normal person". I'm no fan of the Kardashians, but some comments are just too much. I don't think that the Ks don't have feelings or real experiences. They are human beings. Sure, they love publicity and having their picture taken on a daily basis but this doesn't make them unemotional or evil or whatever. Not to mention that, in my opinion, they don't influence anyone. TV comes with a remote control last time I checked. If some teenagers consider them role models it's not the Ks' fault; it's the parents' fault.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## White Orchid

Yes to everything you and Tivo have said.



lizmil said:


> I don't know if they are demons or possessed, but I do believe that have sold their souls for fame and wealth. As you say, they have no moral compass and use sex and the useless lifestyle to advance their "brand" and draw more people in. I agree that they are  peddling this attitude to young people to gain more groupies to the thot lifestyle. And I have no doubt they will raise their young offspring to do the same.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Whether they vouched for him or not, that is still a HIPPA violation and that hospital could have gotten in trouble/fined for that.



He had to sign off on paperwork, so yeah no hippa violation.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Longchamp said:


> No hospital would sign off on filming. Would NEVER happen. Only for documentary to promote medical science or similar.
> The Ks can probably film in the waiting rooms but would be frowned upon and discouraged as other patients and families may show up in the pix. If pix of Lamar show up, they are stealth photos.
> 
> My heart breaks for Lamar and anyone in a similar situation.  No one should die alone and I assume he is gone now without life support.



But they filmed Kourtney giving birth to Mason and that was in a hospital...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.




Agree 100%!!! Well said!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If his condition doesn't improve, I feel bad for whoever has to make the decision to let him go.
I had to make the decision for my dad and it still haunts me to this day. I can only hope he understood why I did it. Doing the right thing is not always the easy thing.
As a viewer of the show, I have a lot of disdain for the K's. 
As a human being, I have a lot of empathy for the hurt they're obviously dealing with, especially Khloe.


----------



## hermes_lemming

DC-Cutie said:


> for instance, I was rushed to the hospital once from work.  I'm not married and at the time my parents lived 2 states away - so no 'immediate family' present.  A colleague vouched for my boyfriend at the time and he was allowed in.
> 
> so yes, provisions and exceptions can be made.


Ditto. When my friend found me roofied and rushed me to the hospital, he was allowed to not leave my side throughout the whole ordeal.



DC-Cutie said:


> My colleague just said 'that family is like the black hole...  people enter one way and leave in a totally different way'


My friend said the same thing. He said all men who come across the Kardashians are "touched".



Longchamp said:


> Lamar's tragedy is a gentle reminder that life is precious.
> I read the article where Lamar was "crying for hours and taking cocaine" in Vegas.
> HE must have felt desperate and lonely.
> 
> Don't leave for tomorrow what you should do and say today.
> Try not to turn your back on people when they need rescued.
> 
> 
> Don't be dreading like I'm sure Khloe is, "Oh if I only had one more day to tell him how I feel."


It's easier said than done. Everyone wants to be your friend when life is good and you're riding high. But when you're destitute and literally lost every single dmn thing and ******* is looking real good, that's when you discover who your friends are.


----------



## Longchamp

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But they filmed Kourtney giving birth to Mason and that was in a hospital...



Childbirth is different. Stop.
IF any filming patient must give consent. 
Lamar's not talking at this stage.
We take isolated pix of unique rashes or injuries for educational purposes.
Face can't be in pix, 2 consents need signed strictly for education.
Many hospitals have sign...no filming or photography.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

If so many of you hold the Kardashians in such contempt, how on earth do you know their every move?  You'd have be a very devoted fan to have such insight into their lives, thoughts, motives, and feelings.  You seem to devour every little tidbit of their lives.  If I see sh*t in my house, I clean it up and move on, many of you appear to feast on it.  If they illicit just loathing, why do you follow them so closely?  Good grief, change the channel!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Longchamp said:


> Childbirth is different. Stop.



Huh? Stop what?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

peppermintpatty said:


> I think what I said was clear Jayne1.
> I don't have time or the inclination to read every post and see if Lamar made the " you have always been liked" status. As far as staying away for Khloe's reality show goes, he is  and at that time was a grown man. I doubt Khloe "made" him do anything. The show was called the Khloe and Lamar show I believe. One would certainly hope that another human being would survive. I believe that is what is called being human after all.



Good post.


----------



## tweegy

peppermintpatty said:


> I think what I said was clear Jayne1.
> I don't have time or the inclination to read every post and see if Lamar made the " you have always been liked" status. As far as staying away for Khloe's reality show goes, he is  and at that time was a grown man. I doubt Khloe "made" him do anything. The show was called the Khloe and Lamar show I believe. One would certainly hope that another human being would survive. I believe that is what is called being human after all.



*Thumbs up*



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Huh? Stop what?



Maybe it was a telegram...


----------



## GaitreeS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can understand people are upset at some of these comments BUT the Kardashians have created this world where they expose everything, manipulate, lie, create false scenes in their TV world, trashing the reputations of any man who crosses their path.
> 
> When something of this magnitude happens to one of the people who crossed their path and ends up worse for it - there's going to be emotional posts.
> 
> People are sick to their eyebrows of this family and their reach and influence.
> 
> I feel for Khloe, I do. I do think she loved him. But Lamar is the victim here - of himself, his addictions and being trashed by this family. And all I'm seeing is posts about Khloe everywhere.
> 
> They showed the phone call by Lamar to her when his friend died FFS. That is a Class A trashy move IMO.
> 
> They will manipulate and use even the most sensitive of SOMEONE ELSE'S problems to extract more fame, more hits for themselves.


 
100%  not drinking the kool aid. The K's have shown they have NO moral compass and spin everything to make themselves look favourable.


----------



## GaitreeS

tivo said:


> *these people do not have real experiences so you cannot apply the same emotional logic to them that is applied to a normal person. They have no moral compass*.


 
+1000


----------



## GaitreeS

Tivo said:


> No, I think they're demons.
> They don't value life, they value the material. They use sex to elevate themselves and are influencing a generation of young girls to do the same. They are ushering in an age of the useless thot without a care in the world.
> Every waking moment is calculated so their experiences are not authentic. It's all a performance and they have young children caught up in this mess. These people have totally lost their way and the only explanation for why they can't comprehend shame is they are possessed. And the evidence this is true is found in their soulless eyes.


----------



## lallybelle

SMH. Some of you are too much.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lallybelle said:


> SMH. Some of you are too much.



I'm usually complaining about the K's right along with everyone else, but I have to agree with you. Some of the comments I've read are surprising.
Just from a human nature I mean. 
I do agree that Kris can't be trusted though.


----------



## bag-princess

GaitreeS said:


> 100%  not drinking the kool aid. The K's have shown they have NO moral compass and spin everything to make themselves look favourable.





Tivo said:


> These people do not have real experiences so you cannot apply the same emotional logic to them that is applied to a normal person. They have no moral compass.







exactly!  this sudden righteous indignation is so funny!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

It's not self righteous! It's being a respectable human being. For God's sake, Lamar could be dying. I'm glad compassion is funny to you.


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm usually complaining about the K's right along with everyone else, but I have to agree with you. Some of the comments I've read are surprising.
> Just from a human nature I mean.
> I do agree that Kris can't be trusted though.





lallybelle said:


> SMH. Some of you are too much.



Agree.


----------



## tweegy

They don't have real experiences?? I don't understand..

So Lamar isn't actually in hospital?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.



Great post.


----------



## Jikena

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.



That's one good post. Thank you.


----------



## ebonyone

Thank you very true.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tweegy said:


> Maybe it was a telegram...


----------



## berrydiva

dr.pepper said:


> Eh IMHO she loves parts of him. They were never around his children much and she never doted on being a stepmom the way she yapped about being a wife.
> 
> She loved the status, his career, etc. but the fact that he was a half-*** dad to two kid? She never talked about that in her stupid baby voice.
> 
> He certainly had demons before her and the publicity likely magnified those issues thus his downfall.
> 
> Frankly I always found their relationship OTT and unhealthy. She had no life outside of him and enabled him until the end. Is she the sole cause? Of course not, but did she enable? Hell yes and she does the same with Rob.




Where'd you get he was a half-a$$ dad from? Sad that this guy is being branded such when there's never been such a claim from his kids or ex.


----------



## tangowithme

It is simple. The Kardashian/Jenner family has no moral compass. The whole intelligence-deprived brood is whirled around in a max-speed blender since they have no decency as women. It only stops when the pointer shows in the direction of the fattest paycheck.


----------



## pukasonqo

throwing self into deep end
i think what most people object is to the presence of tv cameras not to the Ks being with lamar; hospitals can ensure privacy, as much as possible,for them to come in and out without the need to have a film crew on their faces
having said that, i feel for lamar's family (kids, khloe and ex) who will have to make crucial decisions regarding his care and treatment and when, if it comes to that, to stop and let him go
for some reason kendall's tweet moved me
now back to the important person here, any updates in lamar's condition?


----------



## Jujuma

Coach Lover Too said:


> If his condition doesn't improve, I feel bad for whoever has to make the decision to let him go.
> I had to make the decision for my dad and it still haunts me to this day. I can only hope he understood why I did it. Doing the right thing is not always the easy thing.
> As a viewer of the show, I have a lot of disdain for the K's.
> As a human being, I have a lot of empathy for the hurt they're obviously dealing with, especially Khloe.




I heard on the news, real news not TMZ or other trash site, that although Khloe and Lamar had signed their divorce papers they were never filed and she is the one making all medical decisions because legally they are still married. That's got to be very very hard.


----------



## keodi

jayne1 said:


> we are circling?  Or do you mean the ks are circling?
> 
> Everyone here has always liked lamar. Everyone here has always hoped he would stay away from khloe's reality tv thing and just focus on bb.  No one ever wished him ill will and everyone  (i don't think i am exaggerating, by saying everyone) wants him to improve and overcome this bad situation.



+3


----------



## berrydiva

Jujuma said:


> I heard on the news, real news not TMZ or other trash site, that although Khloe and Lamar had signed their divorce papers they were never filed and she is the one making all medical decisions because legally they are still married. That's got to be very very hard.




TMZ has proven themselves to be more a reliable source than the real news. Hell that real news report probably got their info from TMZ. Lol. 

I'm no lawyer so I'm curious as to how that will work...technically they both signed the papers and the hold up to the divorce isn't them so my initial thought is that the hospital doesn't have to listen to her direction but instead follow the direction of his 18-year old daughter. Their intent to divorce has been made clear in the eyes of the law. Either way, I agree, decisions like these are never easy regardless of who's making them.


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm glad he has someone with him. How much sadder it would be if he were in this position and no one there by his side. I don't follow or like/dislike the Kardashians but I can only assume they aren't murderers.


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-worried-Kim-joins-Kardashians-bedside.html
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with the world. I've said it before but... they posted the 911 calls ?! I mean... this is a tragedy, this is PERSONAL. Why post the damn 911 calls online. It doesn't concern anyone. No one has to know. I don't personally care about Lamar - I mean I'm not a fan or something, but this is a human being we're talking about. The poor guy had huge problems apparently and he is DYING and people post these f*cking stupid articles talking about private stuff... I can't.




Some states post 911 calls as a matter of public record...it's law in some places. Hence, it not being that concerning to anyone....we're used to it and many folks advocated for 911 calls to be made public record to cut down on corruption and abuse.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> Has he always been a hardcore drug user? I never followed his bball career, but I was under the impression that he was a weed smoker and had been in trouble times before for that. I'm sure his father being a user only made it easier for him to fall prey to heavier drug usage, but I'm guessing he's never spent time in rehab before?




He was a 6th man and a league all-star with 2 rings under him. No way he played to that caliber being an addict or hardcore drug user. It seems he spiraled after the Lakers incident.


----------



## addisonshopper

berrydiva said:


> He was a 6th man and a league all-star with 2 rings under him. No way he played to that caliber being an addict or hardcore drug user. It seems he spiraled after the Lakers incident.




I was watching first take yesterday and Skip made a statement about he was advocating for Lamar to be drafted by a team (can't remember the name ) and Lamar had an interview or meeting with him. And the owner of the team later came out and said that Lamar stated he had to smoke weed before every game to calm him down and get him into basketball mode.   So that a reason to owner passes on him. And this was out of the draft.  He been smoking weed for years.  People that smoke weed always think they are in control and it's not a gateway drug.  Well it is. It all starts from weed and leads to other places. This new weed they got now is like crack people's kids everybody getting hooked on it. Super weed


----------



## Jayne1

Don't shoot the messenger, please.

The thing that interests me is that he is saying the K's publicist asked him not to talk to the media.



> The owner of the Nevada brothel where Lamar Odom collapsed has a message for the NBA star's estranged wife Khloé Kardashian: Go to hell.
> 
> Dennis Hof said he received a call from the reality TV star's publicist Wednesday asking him to keep his mouth shut after Odom was found unconscious and frothing at the mouth at Hof's Love Ranch Vegas a day earlier.
> 
> "They asked me not to talk to the media," the chatty 69-year-old bordello owner told the Daily News. "I told her to pass on a message: Go to hell."
> 
> "If she really cared about this man, he wouldn't be at my place with my girls," Hof said.
> 
> Odom and Kardashian split in 2013 after being married for six years. They had finalized their divorce this past July, but the judge had not yet signed the documents - leaving the estranged couple still legally wed.



http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...owner-khloe-kardashian-hell-article-1.2398006


----------



## Dallas_Girl

That is a crazy assumption on people that smoke weed. Some use it as a gateway drug, yes. But that isn't everyone. Some smoke pot for medical reasons. That doesn't mean they will start using crack later. 

Some people are more prone to addiction than others.


----------



## Jujuma

berrydiva said:


> TMZ has proven themselves to be more a reliable source than the real news. Hell that real news report probably got their info from TMZ. Lol.
> 
> I'm no lawyer so I'm curious as to how that will work...technically they both signed the papers and the hold up to the divorce isn't them so my initial thought is that the hospital doesn't have to listen to her direction but instead follow the direction of his 18-year old daughter. Their intent to divorce has been made clear in the eyes of the law. Either way, I agree, decisions like these are never easy regardless of who's making them.




Actually the hold up is them, they did not file the papers once they signed them. It is my understanding that you are not divorced in CA till a judge signs a judgement for divorce once the papers are signed and filed. I am by no means a Kardashian expert, or fan for that matter, but from what I have seen it seems that they loved each other and if issues could be worked out they would still be together. I don't know what relationship he had, or didn't have, with his daughter in terms of her making decisions. Anyway you look at it, it is a very sad situation and I choose to believe that who ever is by his side right now is there because they care about him.


----------



## StopHammertime

tweegy said:


> They don't have real experiences?? I don't understand..
> 
> So Lamar isn't actually in hospital?




LMFAO!!!!!
Idk why but I found this so hilarious.


----------



## clydekiwi

The daughter should be making decisions


----------



## maddie66

I can't believe I know this, but I remember an episode of KUWTK after Bruce and Kris divorced where Kris was debating which of her children should have decision-making power in the event she was incapacitated (I know, people are going to say that couldn't happen to PMK as the devil's spawn, etc. etc.).  After considering the options, she chose Khloe because she was the most caring and responsible.  Really freaky that a year later Khloe is now in that situation with Lamar.


----------



## Ladybug09

Oruka said:


> Swanky Mama Of Three said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Young KIDS/Teens are going to make life/death decisions?
> Khloe is his "of age" next of kin.
> 
> 
> Khloe is not his age next of kin at least not in the medical world. Divorced papers have been signed, even if not legalize yet. I thought his daughter was 18. Then, it would likely be his aunt or if he designate someone as his power of attorney. All I know is that it is not going to be his estrange wife. Hospital wants to protect themselves from lawsuits at all cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> Longchamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lamar's tragedy is a gentle reminder that life is precious.*
> I read the article where Lamar was "crying for hours and taking cocaine" in Vegas.
> HE must have felt desperate and lonely.
> 
> Don't leave for tomorrow what you should do and say today.
> Try not to turn your back on people when they need rescued.
> 
> 
> Don't be dreading like I'm sure Khloe is, "Oh if I only had one more day to tell him how I feel."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jikena said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ge-worried-Kim-joins-Kardashians-bedside.html
> 
> Seriously what is wrong with the world. I've said it before but... they posted the 911 calls ?! I mean... this is a tragedy, this is PERSONAL. Why post the damn 911 calls online. It doesn't concern anyone. No one has to know. I don't personally care about Lamar - I mean I'm not a fan or something, but this is a human being we're talking about. The poor guy had huge problems apparently and he is DYING and people post these f*cking stupid articles talking about private stuff... I can't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, while this info is heart rending, it is public information and any one can obtain this kind of stuff with a Freedom of Information request.
> 
> In the past, most legitimate news outlets would not post this sort of information as it's very sensational, but in this age of 'news' anything goes.
Click to expand...


----------



## tweegy

maddie66 said:


> I can't believe I know this, but I remember an episode of KUWTK after Bruce and Kris divorced where Kris was debating which of her children should have decision-making power in the event she was incapacitated (I know, people are going to say that couldn't happen to PMK as the devil's spawn, etc. etc.).  After considering the options, she chose Khloe because she was the most caring and responsible.  Really freaky that a year later Khloe is now in that situation with Lamar.



This crossed my mind as well


----------



## Encore Hermes

Just want to add in that the 6 mo. cooling off period in California starts when both parties have been served and respond which for them was end of 2013 to mid 2014. 
I would think that the fact she filed for divorce, are living separately, have sold community property, and each have been involved in relationships after filing would have some weight on who is in charge medically. 

Imo the doctors could be making the medical decisions for him.


----------



## michie

clydekiwi said:


> The daughter should be making decisions



She's only 17


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I don't think it is fair emotionally to ask a teenager to make a life/death decision regarding their dad. That is cruel IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

addisonshopper said:


> I was watching first take yesterday and Skip made a statement about he was advocating for Lamar to be drafted by a team (can't remember the name ) and Lamar had an interview or meeting with him. And the owner of the team later came out and said that Lamar stated he had to smoke weed before every game to calm him down and get him into basketball mode.   So that a reason to owner passes on him. And this was out of the draft.  He been smoking weed for years.  People that smoke weed always think they are in control and it's not a gateway drug.  Well it is. It all starts from weed and leads to other places. This new weed they got now is like crack people's kids everybody getting hooked on it. Super weed



It was the Bulls....he was to be their #1 pick but the GM wasn't having it on account of him admitting to smoking weed.  What's funny is that the NBA does drug test but so many of those guys smoke weed. He was suspended for a few games from the Clippers, when he was first drafted for testing positive, IIRC, but never had the same issue after with Miami and had his career highs with the Lakers. Leaving the Lakers, I would say, was his gateway not weed...that seems to be the catalyst. 

I think for those with a naturally addictive personality (or disorder) it will absolutely serve as a gateway. However, I think something also has to be the trigger coupled with a history of depression. For those who have the ability to moderate and not seeking escapism, it never moves beyond smoking weed. Hell I know less executives off something than on something....sad but true.   I think a habit or addition, of any kind not just drugs, becomes a problem when it interferes with your ability to perform your job, maintain your positive relationships and/or lead a safe productive life. 

I just don't see his story as bad or him as an addict until the Lakers let him go and he seemed to be unable to manage after that.


----------



## clydekiwi

michie said:


> She's only 17




Maybe his dad is then. He may have had a health care proxy already though


----------



## berrydiva

Jujuma said:


> Actually the hold up is them, they did not file the papers once they signed them. It is my understanding that you are not divorced in CA till a judge signs a judgement for divorce once the papers are signed and filed. I am by no means a Kardashian expert, or fan for that matter, but from what I have seen it seems that they loved each other and if issues could be worked out they would still be together. I don't know what relationship he had, or didn't have, with his daughter in terms of her making decisions. Anyway you look at it, it is a very sad situation and I choose to believe that who ever is by his side right now is there because they care about him.




Ok thanks. Based on what I read earlier here, I thought the hold up was the 6-month waiting period in Cali not that they didn't file.


----------



## WishList986

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.


I wholeheartedly agree. You said everything that I've been thinking since reading of this tragedy.


----------



## clydekiwi

iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.  For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror, because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets, "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter -- and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.




Wow! Well spoken. My feelings exactly


----------



## Jujuma

I've never posted a link before so I hope this comes out right...http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/...ons-las-vegas-hospital-brothel-cocaine-101515
It explains who has decision making power. I wish I knew how you make it so you just click on it and it takes you there, but that paste was a big step for me. I'm learning! 
Oh and if there was ever a doubt Kim is there, they keep showing her getting out of a black suburban. Why is that the picture they choose???


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Jayne1 said:


> Don't shoot the messenger, please.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that interests me is that he is saying the K's publicist asked him not to talk to the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...owner-khloe-kardashian-hell-article-1.2398006




I'm thinking that Dennis needs to have a seat...he is such a sleaze bag.


----------



## Jujuma

Oh, so happy! It came out blue!! I know this is not a big deal to most but I've never had that work out before! Who would think I would learn something so big on a kardashian thread. Just lightening things up a little.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> Unfortunately, while this info is heart rending, it is public information and any one can obtain this kind of stuff with a Freedom of Information request.
> 
> In the past, most legitimate news outlets would not post this sort of information as it's very sensational, but in this age of 'news' anything goes.



Yeah seems like the US media have been moving in this direction - all outlets want to be the first to publish new details about a celebrity tragedy, it's really awful. How did this celebrity obsession become this big anyway?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jujuma said:


> I've never posted a link before so I hope this comes out right...http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/...ons-las-vegas-hospital-brothel-cocaine-101515
> It explains who has decision making power. I wish I knew how you make it so you just click on it and it takes you there, but that paste was a big step for me. I'm learning!
> Oh and if there was ever a doubt Kim is there, they keep showing her getting out of a black suburban. Why is that the picture they choose???



Wow

_Multiple outlets have reported that though Kardashian and Odom both signed divorce papers in July, a judgment was never entered into court and thus their divorce was never finalized. That means the two of them remain legally married and thus, according to the reports, Kardashian is in charge of making all medical decisions for Odom.
*"(Odom) never signed a living will, so Khloe is making decisions for him," *a source told People Magazine, adding that the 31-year-old Kardashian "is lost."_


----------



## Swanky

I can't say I blame the Ks for telling the pimp to put a muzzle on it.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah seems like the US media have been moving in this direction - all outlets want to be the first to publish new details about a celebrity tragedy, it's really awful. How did this celebrity obsession become this big anyway?




It all started with the OJ trial and it really blew up with the advent of reality tv, the Hiltons etc.


----------



## Jujuma

But I was wrong, or right? The judgement has not been issued but it's the courts fault, I thought they never sent their papers in, I don't know how I feel about that. In this case I do believe Khloe cares about him and will do the right thing but can you imagine if we were talking about two people who couldn't stand each other? I would hope in that case another family member would be fighting tooth and nail for control. What a mess.


----------



## Swanky

Who else would it be _for now_ since the divorce isn't final? He's mostly absent addict dad, ex-wife or young children? Khloe is his best bet IMO.


----------



## ByeKitty

addisonshopper said:


> I was watching first take yesterday and Skip made a statement about he was advocating for Lamar to be drafted by a team (can't remember the name ) and Lamar had an interview or meeting with him. And the owner of the team later came out and said that Lamar stated he had to smoke weed before every game to calm him down and get him into basketball mode.   So that a reason to owner passes on him. And this was out of the draft.  He been smoking weed for years.  *People that smoke weed always think they are in control and it's not a gateway drug. Well it is. It all starts from weed and leads to other places.* This new weed they got now is like crack people's kids everybody getting hooked on it. Super weed



You pretty much reverse causality in these two sentences... I do believe many "hard drug" users start by using milder or more common substances, i.e. alcohol, weed. But only very few weed users move on to harder drugs, and these are hardly the "occasional" users. The "super weed" you're referring to is higher in THC, not in physically addictive substances. I'm not a weed smoker btw.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Found this general guideline not state specific

Spouse
To qualify as a surviving spouse, the survivor must have been legally married to the deceased person at the time of death. Usually, it's clear who is and isn't married. But not always.
*Legal separation or pending divorce. If the couple had separated before one spouse died, or if one person had begun divorce proceedings, a judge may have to rule on whether or not the surviving member of the couple is considered a surviving spouse.*

http://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/how-estate-settled-if-theres-32442.html


----------



## berrydiva

iluvmybags said:


> .  If anyone is milking this for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar,




This may be depended on who you follow on FB; I see no media stories, official or unofficial, about him on my feed. Aside from friends recounting childhood stories of him, I actually haven't seen anything about him on my timeline. I do agree, though, that the media will milk anything and their consumers are the biggest blame. If no one read, they wouldn't focus on sensationalism as a journalism tactic.


----------



## Jikena

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah seems like the US media have been moving in this direction - all outlets want to be the first to publish new details about a celebrity tragedy, it's really awful. How did this celebrity obsession become this big anyway?





berrydiva said:


> Some states post 911 calls as a matter of public record...it's law in some places. Hence, it not being that concerning to anyone....we're used to it and many folks advocated for 911 calls to be made public record to cut down on corruption and abuse.






Oruka said:


> Unfortunately, while this info is heart rending, it is public information and any one can obtain this kind of stuff with a Freedom of Information request.
> 
> In the past, most legitimate news outlets would not post this sort of information as it's very sensational, but in this age of 'news' anything goes.



I had no idea


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> You pretty much reverse causality in these two sentences... I do believe many "hard drug" users start by using milder or more common substances, i.e. alcohol, weed. But only very few weed users move on to harder drugs, and these are hardly the "occasional" users. The "super weed" you're referring to is higher in THC, not in physically addictive substances. I'm not a weed smoker btw.




There's been recent studies to debunk the "weed is a gateway drug" myth since many prior studies never factored in causation and/or only looked at hard core drug users. Most weed users never become hard core addicts...given the tens of millions (more likely hundreds of millions) of people around the world who smoke weed, we should have higher numbers of addicts given that theory.


----------



## berrydiva

swanky mama of three said:


> who else would it be _for now_ since the divorce isn't final? He's mostly absent addict dad, ex-wife or young children? Khloe is his best bet imo.




+1


----------



## Encore Hermes

If the discussion is about the decision to pull the plug, or do not attempt resuscitation in the hospital, possibly a judge if he does not have a medical directive in place.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Do y'all remember the episode where Kris was going into surgery and BJ (at the time) was the one that was there with her, even though they were separated? She didn't have a living will and BJ said I'm the one here for you but in the end, she chose Khole.
How weird that the family is actually living that episode now.
Sorta anyway.


----------



## deltalady

Y'all don't think the K's have an attorney on retainer who has already advised them what Khloe can and can not do as his estranged wife???

As someone who lost my father at 21 and had to make those decisions, I certainly don't wish that on his 17/18 year old daughter, period.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

The attorneys on CNN are discussing it and they all agree that more than likely it will be left up to Khloe. I think she'll do whatever she thinks is best for everyone. That's just my $0.02 though.

I know how difficult the decision was for me/dad but I cannot even fathom having to make that decision concerning a child. 
(Off topic, just thinking out loud)


----------



## keodi

Longchamp said:


> *Lamar's tragedy is a gentle reminder that life is precious.
> I read the article where Lamar was "crying for hours and taking cocaine" in Vegas.
> HE must have felt desperate and lonely.
> *
> Don't leave for tomorrow what you should do and say today.
> Try not to turn your back on people when they need rescued.
> 
> 
> Don't be dreading like I'm sure Khloe is, "Oh if I only had one more day to tell him how I feel."



I agree


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Do y'all remember the episode where Kris was going into surgery and BJ (at the time) was the one that was there with her, even though they were separated? She didn't have a living will and BJ said I'm the one here for you but in the end, she chose Khole.
> How weird that the family is actually living that episode now.
> Sorta anyway.



And Kris didn't want Bruce (at the time) because they were divorced. Bruce was insulted because Kris depended on him for a lift, but not to take care of her wishes if something happened&#8230;. because they were divorced.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mundodabolsa said:


> Learn something new every day.  Forget high-end resort spas, I'm getting on a plane for a brothel in Nevada next time I need peace and quiet.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lamar Odom
NO SIGNS OF IMPROVEMENT
Prognosis Worsen*



> Lamar Odom's condition has deteriorated, and doctors are now telling the family the longer he remains in the condition he's in the less likely it is that he will recover.
> Sources tell TMZ, Lamar did indeed squeeze Khloe's hand Wednesday night, which gave everyone hope, but Thursday morning doctors are saying it well could have been an involuntary movement.
> As of Thursday morning, our sources say Lamar has shown no signs of consciousness or improvement. We're told 4 organs, including his kidneys, continue to fail. Our sources say doctors have been clear ... the fact that Lamar is not getting better significantly reduces his chances of survival.
> As we reported, on Wednesday doctors gave Lamar a 50/50 chance of pulling through.
> As one source put it, "The doctors are concerned it has been too long that he's been in this condition and now it's not looking good."




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/15/lamar-odom-condition-worsens-unconscious/#ixzz3oevg1nfH


----------



## **Chanel**

iluvmybags said:


> *Lamar Odom
> NO SIGNS OF IMPROVEMENT
> Prognosis Worsen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/15/lamar-odom-condition-worsens-unconscious/#ixzz3oevg1nfH



This is so sad. 
I still hope he will make it, but it doesn't look good at all.
I can only imagine how awful this situation must be for Khloe. I think she is going to be really devastated in case he won't make it.
Many might not agree with me, but I think she genuinly cared/cares for Lamar. And I am not a K fan at all....but I do feel for Khloe.


----------



## prettyprincess

**Chanel** said:


> This is so sad.
> I still hope he will make it, but it doesn't look good at all.
> I can only imagine how awful this situation must be for Khloe. I think she is going to be really devastated in case he won't make it.
> Many might not agree with me, but I think she genuinly cared/cares for Lamar. And I am not a K fan at all....but I do feel for Khloe.



So why did she set him up?


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Don't shoot the messenger, please.
> 
> The thing that interests me is that he is saying the K's publicist asked him not to talk to the media.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...owner-khloe-kardashian-hell-article-1.2398006






Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't say I blame the Ks for telling the pimp to put a muzzle on it.



I'm not saying Dennis Hof is a saint here, by any means. 

But on the one hand, I kind of see his point. They make everything public - even the phone call about Jamie's death (the phone call he didn't want put out there). 

Releasing the 911 call was a bit much, but as long as it's not exploitative, I don't see anything wrong with answering questions, seeing as the incident happened in his legal establishment. 

On the other hand, if I were in their position and this happened to a member of my family, I'd want decide which pieces of information were made public knowledge.


----------



## caitlin1214

All that said, my thoughts and prayers are with Lamar and his children.


----------



## clydekiwi

prettyprincess said:


> So why did she set him up?




How did she set him up?


----------



## Hobbsy

swanky mama of three said:


> i can't say i blame the ks for telling the pimp to put a muzzle on it.



+1


----------



## Jikena

prettyprincess said:


> So why did she set him up?





clydekiwi said:


> How did she set him up?



Yeah, how did she set him up?


----------



## GaitreeS

I wonder who is TMZ's source hmmmm

Greatest tragedy of Lamar's life is unfolding and it is in public, yet the K's are devastated ...not too much though, Harvey still on speed dial.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

If the leak was the Kardashians, wouldn't we hear more about Khloe's emotional state along with updates on Lamar's condition. 

Or maybe they are leaking but only to help keep the scummy paps at bay. They would find a way to get info. So their best defensive move could be to just give the a small tidbit of what they want.


----------



## GaitreeS

I don't think so, give enough, but not too much for it to be so obvious....

My 2 cents, feel to disagree


----------



## Pursejoy9

Longchamp said:


> Childbirth is different. Stop.
> IF any filming patient must give consent.
> Lamar's not talking at this stage.
> We take isolated pix of unique rashes or injuries for educational purposes.
> Face can't be in pix, 2 consents need signed strictly for education.
> Many hospitals have sign...no filming or photography.


That's not true. The ER reality shows show people who are clearly unable to give consent and they try to hide their identities but can't. Google the NY ER show and the widow who saw her husband dying. They shows are promoted by the hospital's public relations departments which are in overdrive to make their institutions look good and gain patients. these are respected institutions doing this.


----------



## prettyprincess

clydekiwi said:


> How did she set him up?



Leaking his business and setting him to look like a stalker. Didn't he even say so himself?


----------



## clydekiwi

prettyprincess said:


> Leaking his business and setting him to look like a stalker. Didn't he even say so himself?




Yup i remember that. I thought about that also


----------



## Jayne1

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I'm thinking that Dennis needs to have a seat...he is such a sleaze bag.



I believe in free speech and I think the guys who were there should be allowed to tell their story and not be told to stop talking.  Seedy, low life or not.  Otherwise, we will only get the Ks side.

Anyone remember on the K show, when Kris called in that psychic to talk to Rob Sr and tell the girls that Rob Sr was telling him, to tell them, that Kris was not at fault for the divorce, he accepted all responsibility.  See what they do with the power of a reality show?  They get to have the last word.

Anyway, I always prefer to hear both sides of a story.

If anyone disagrees and you can politely tell me why I'm wrong...  please explain why the sleaze should not be allowed to explain things.


----------



## poopsie

LMFAO at the nerve of *Pimp Momma* telling another pimp to keep quiet. Try a little irony........it's good for your blood


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I believe in free speech and I think the guys who were there should be allowed to tell their story and not be told to stop talking.  Seedy, low life or not.  Otherwise, we will only get the Ks side.
> 
> Anyone remember on the K show, when Kris called in that psychic to talk to Rob Sr and tell the girls that Rob Sr was telling him, to tell them, that Kris was not at fault for the divorce, he accepted all responsibility.  See what they do with the power of a reality show?  They get to have the last word.
> 
> Anyway, I always prefer to hear both sides of a story.
> 
> If anyone disagrees and you can politely tell me why I'm wrong...  please explain why the sleaze should not be allowed to explain things.


 
Why is the guy who owns the brothel sleaze? He is not forcing those girls to work there and from the HBO series about the brothel that was on years ago, 90% of them loved being there. If they want to sell their body and its legal, have at it.


----------



## NYCBelle

Welp this last episode is what put him over the edge. And Kim trashing him as well.

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/lamar-odom-hospitalized-drug-overdose-khloe-kardashian-kuwtk/

Lamar Odom was feeling the pressure of reality TV infamy in the weeks before his overdose, RadarOnline.com has learned, and repeatedly begged his estranged wife, Khloe Kardashian to stop filming their phone calls for Keeping Up With The Kardashians. But he was unsuccessful  and now, an insider insists, the Kardashians have blood on their hands!

In the weeks leading up to Odoms overdose at a brothel, he had pleaded with Khloe to stop having the production crew from KUWTK film their phone conversations, an insider told Radar. He wanted them to remain private. But he was powerless to stop it because Lamar had previously signed off on having phone calls recorded when he was married to Khloe, and part of the show.

Indeed, phone calls from Odom were featured on just last weeks episode of KUWTK.

PHOTOS: Family Support: Worried Kris Jenner Visits Lamar Odom In Nevada Hospital After Athletes 3-Day Bender  See The Photos

Khloe would either ignore the texts and voice mail messages asking her to stop, or she would tell him, You owe me this after you humiliated me by cheating with other women,' the source claimed.

Lamar had no idea that he was going to be Khloes storyline during the past season. She is always talking about how much she loves the guy, but has no problem exploiting Lamar for her gain. How low can Khloe go? Lamar would call her sobbing about losing his best friend this past summer, and the first thing she thinks is to document it?

Hes distraught and devastated, Khloe said on the show of the scene with sobbing Odom. Anything could send him to spiral and thats the last thing I want for him.

PHOTOS: Tragic Scene: Inside The Brothel VIP Suite Where Lamar Odom Was Discovered Unconscious Following Three-Day Drug Bender 9 Shocking Photos

But was it another reality show appearance that sent him off the deep end? Just days later he would be hospitalized after an overdose.

The Kardashians all have Lamars blood on their hands, the source insisted, claiming they demonized and exploited him for their stupid show.

Meanwhile, Khloe has been making medical decisions for Odom, because their divorce still hasnt been finalized.

PHOTOS: A Close Look Around The Brothel Where Lamar Odom Fell Unconscious & The Women Who Found Him  9 Clicks Of The Love Ranch

The thirty-five-year-old had been drinking and popping herbal Viagra pills at a brothel before the medical crisis.

According to insiders, Odom, arrived at the Love Ranch in Crystal, Nevada, on Saturday alone. He was put up in a VIP suite, where he partied, enjoying the company of women.

His ex-wife, Khloe Kardashian, momager Kris Jenner, and former sister-in-law, Kim Kardashian, all rushed to Vegas on Tuesday night to be with Odom. His father Joe arrived early Wednesday afternoon, with baby mama, Liza Morales, and their two children expected to arrive later in the day, along with Kourtney Kardashian.

Odoms condition is still listed as critical.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Why is the guy who owns the brothel sleaze? He is not forcing those girls to work there and from the HBO series about the brothel that was on years ago, 90% of them loved being there. If they want to sell their body and its legal, have at it.



Oh, I agree. I was just using the word because everyone here was using it and I didn't want to sound like I was supporting him in anything other than free speech.

I agree with him that the K's publicist shouldn't tell him what he is allowed to say.


----------



## Eva1991

Can someone explain to me why their divorce isn't finalized yet? Didn't they both sing the divorce papers? What else needs to be done?


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lamar Odom's Family Asks for Prayers: 'Please Don't Leave Us,' Daughter Destiny Begs*

Lamar Odom's family members are asking for prayers as he remains hospitalized. 

Odom's daughter Destiny, 17, took to Twitter on Wednesday and Thursday to pray for her father. 

"Please don't leave us," she wrote on Wednesday alongside a picture of the two. 




"Soon I'll be by your side and I'll never let go," she added. "I love you daddy."




"Never letting go," she continued. 




On Wednesday, Destiny's mother Liza Morales, Odom's ex, also took to Twitter to express her grief, writing "Please hear our prayers Lord" as well as "We need you, don't leave us" alongside an old photo of the family. 







Odom's estranged wife Khloé Kardashian, 31, arranged for for Destiny, Morales and Odom's father to fly out from New York to Las Vegas on Wednesday. 

Odom, 35, is in a coma at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, where he was rushed to after being found unconscious at a Nevada brothel Tuesday afternoon. 

The former basketball star had cocaine and opiates in his system, sources told PEOPLE. 

On Thursday, Destiny tweeted another old picture of herself with her father, writing, "Let us laugh again and be filled with happiness." 




"Please keep praying," she added. 





Kardashian has not left Odom's side since flying to Las Vegas on Tuesday night. She is also in charge of Odom's medical care as the two are still legally married despite having split two years ago. 

Her mom Kris Jenner and sisters Kim Kardashian West, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Kylie Jenner also are in Las Vegas for Odom.


http://www.people.com/article/lamar...nt-leave-us?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## iluvmybags

Eva1991 said:


> Can someone explain to me why their divorce isn't finalized yet? Didn't they both sing the divorce papers? What else needs to be done?



The Judge needs to sign off on it & the actual Judgment of Dissolution needs to be entered, but apparently, the CA courts have an approx 3-6 month backlog of divorce cases that are waiting to be finalized.



_
We previously reported in Aug. 2015, the court system in LA was backed up, which is why Lamar and Khloe&#8217;s divorce was not finalized. &#8220;Our judgement packages are back logged. We are working on cases received from April. The Kardashian/Odom case has NOT been finalized,&#8221; a court services rep told HollywoodLife.comEXCLUSIVELY.


&#8220;We will probably address their case in three months depending on the workload from May and June, but that&#8217;s just a guess. A judge has NOT signed off on their divorce,&#8221; the court services rep continued to say. &#8220;It&#8217;s still waiting to be reviewed by our judgement unit. They are still technically married!&#8221; Recent reports by TMZ claim that the divorce will not become final for at least two more months._


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I really hope he pulls through for the sake of those kids....they need their Daddy.


----------



## littlerock

> Odom's estranged wife Khloé Kardashian, 31, arranged for for Destiny, Morales and Odom's father to fly out from New York to Las Vegas on Wednesday. ...
> 
> Kardashian has not left Odom's side since flying to Las Vegas on Tuesday night. She is also in charge of Odom's medical care as the two are still legally married despite having split two years ago.



..


----------



## nori west

I don't have a problem with Khloe Kardashian making these tough decisions on Lamar's behalf either, at this point. Sad to say. 

What I would have a serious issue with is... down the line... if this becomes a tragic plot line in their reality tv show. That would strike me as wrong, especially given that Lamar can't consent to/give his side of the story. I hope they'll keep this off the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

poopsie said:


> LMFAO at the nerve of *Pimp Momma* telling another pimp to keep quiet. Try a little irony........it's good for your blood




OK!!!!  They both need to have seats right next to each other.


----------



## Eva1991

iluvmybags said:


> The Judge needs to sign off on it & the actual Judgment of Dissolution needs to be entered, but apparently, the CA courts have an approx 3-6 month backlog of divorce cases that are waiting to be finalized.



OK, I see. Thanks for explaining.

I've got another question though. Even if Khloe is still Lamar's wife legally, wouldn't his daughter, who's a blood relative and a direct descendant and who (I think) is an adult, make any decisions if they need to be made? Does the wife come first?


----------



## Encore Hermes

khloe is staying but reports are that the Kardashians/Jenners are flying out of LV


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I think his daughter is only 17.


----------



## littlerock

I can understand [if] Khloe doesn't want the brothel owner talking about the incident over and over. The more he talks about it, the more people are reminded Lamar OD'd in a hooker hotel with a crap ton of drugs in his system. How embarrassing and heartbreaking for his Children.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Encore Hermes said:


> khloe is staying but reports are that the Kardashians/Jenners are flying out of LV



I wonder if that means that he is showing signs of improvement. I couldn't imagine them leaving her if he was near death.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Eva1991 said:


> OK, I see. Thanks for explaining.
> 
> I've got another question though. Even if Khloe is still Lamar's wife legally, wouldn't his daughter, who's a blood relative and a direct descendant and who (I think) is an adult, make any decisions if they need to be made? Does the wife come first?



his child is a minor, so she can't make those type of decisions.  So that leaves Khloe, his wife.  Spouse first and then children, unless other directives have been drawn up


----------



## NYCBelle

Eva1991 said:


> OK, I see. Thanks for explaining.
> 
> I've got another question though. Even if Khloe is still Lamar's wife legally, wouldn't his daughter, who's a blood relative and a direct descendant and who (I think) is an adult, make any decisions if they need to be made? Does the wife come first?



Yes the spouse always comes first then the children if they're of age to give consent.


----------



## NYCBelle

nori west said:


> I don't have a problem with Khloe Kardashian making these tough decisions on Lamar's behalf either, at this point. Sad to say.
> 
> What I would have a serious issue with is... down the line... if this becomes a tragic plot line in their reality tv show. That would strike me as wrong, especially given that Lamar can't consent to/give his side of the story. I hope they'll keep this off the show.



Keep it off the show? Never


----------



## Eva1991

DC-Cutie said:


> his child is a minor, so she can't make those type of decisions.  So that leaves Khloe, his wife.  Wife first and then children, unless other directives have been drawn up





NYCBelle said:


> Yes the spouse always comes first then the children if they're of age to give consent.



Where I'm from the children usually come first - if they are over 18 of course. Since his daughter isn't still 18, as you've said, then I can see why Khloe is the one making any decisions. Must be really hard to have to decide such serious things for your estranged husband...


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> I can understand [if] Khloe doesn't want the brothel owner talking about the incident over and over. The more he talks about it, the more people are reminded Lamar OD'd in a hooker hotel with a crap ton of drugs in his system. How embarrassing and heartbreaking for his Children.



He's been saying that Lamar became very upset about something to do with the  Ks and that narrative doesn't fly with the K's storyline.


----------



## Eva1991

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I wonder if that means that he is showing signs of improvement. I couldn't imagine them leaving her if he was near death.



Let's hope his condition is indeed improving. 

I don't think Kim could stay much longer though; she's heavily pregnant and her feet are swollen. All this stress isn't good for her.


----------



## NYCBelle

Encore Hermes said:


> khloe is staying but reports are that the Kardashians/Jenners are flying out of LV



Good! I'm really hoping these morons have not made it difficult for Lamar's family to see him because they're there.


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> khloe is staying but reports are that the Kardashians/Jenners are flying out of LV





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I wonder if that means that he is showing signs of improvement. I couldn't imagine them leaving her if he was near death.





Just another PR opportunity when they rush back to his side. Basic Kardashian 101


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYCBelle said:


> Good! I'm really hoping these morons have not made it difficult for Lamar's family to see him because they're there.



I'd have a few choice words for Kim if I was Lamar's daughter...


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd have a few choice words for Kim if I was Lamar's daughter...



Exactly! Especially after this last episode when she said Lamar is dangerous for Khloe


----------



## littlerock

Jayne1 said:


> He's been saying that Lamar became very upset about something to do with the  Ks and that narrative doesn't fly with the K's storyline.



Yeah, I've heard that too. But I wouldn't put it past him to try and deflect this whole situation by blaming the Ks.. The guy is possibly dying from banging prostitutes and doing drugs for days in his place of business, it doesn't surprise me one bit that he'd try and point the finger somewhere else.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> I'd have a few choice words for Kim if I was Lamar's daughter...


I'd even excuse the girl if she ripped off her wig in a fit of rage.  As if Kim gives a hoot about his condition.


----------



## poopsie

Eva1991 said:


> Let's hope his condition is indeed improving.
> 
> *I don't think Kim could stay much longer though; she's heavily pregnant and her feet are swollen. *All this stress isn't good for her.





I wish the best for Lamar as well. But don't think for one minute that swollen feet are going to keep Kummy from being papped. She will be back on pap strolls the minute Kun-yay tells her to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYCBelle said:


> Exactly! Especially after this last episode when she said Lamar is dangerous for Khloe



Then proceeded to called Kim a 'slore'... epic!  Rob and Khloe always throw the best shade Kim's way


----------



## michie

nori west said:


> I don't have a problem with Khloe Kardashian making these tough decisions on Lamar's behalf either, at this point. Sad to say.
> 
> What I would have a serious issue with is... down the line... if this becomes a tragic plot line in their reality tv show. That would strike me as wrong, especially given that Lamar can't consent to/give his side of the story. I hope they'll keep this off the show.



I agree. 
Totally wasn't a fan of airing any of this man's business on the show, especially after he left (or whatever happened). Obviously, he's been a fragile individual, a son of a user and a background (besides NBA player) that would make most individuals turn to drugs, depression or death. While I don't blame them for what has happened to him, the lifestyle and the show were undoubtedly contributing factors. 

Regardless, prayers up for him. This doesn't seem like a situation he'll walk away from. May God bless him.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Then proceeded to called Kim a 'slore'... epic!  Rob and Khloe always throw the best shade Kim's way



Haha! That is why in some way I do like Khloe, she definitely says what is on her mind.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> Then proceeded to called Kim a 'slore'... epic!  Rob and Khloe always throw the best shade Kim's way



lol few weeks ago i was at the gym and they were giving the episode from Bora Bora with The Hump and Rob was calling Kim a whore hahaha good times


----------



## NYCBelle

poopsie said:


> I wish the best for Lamar as well. But don't think for one minute that swollen feet are going to keep Kummy from being papped. She will be back on pap strolls the minute Kun-yay tells her to.



I agree


----------



## White Orchid

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Haha! That is why in some way I do like Khloe, she definitely says what is on her mind.



I'll begrudgingly admit that is one redeeming factor of hers.  She doesn't mince words when it comes to the 'love' she has for her half-sister.


----------



## Eva1991

poopsie said:


> I wish the best for Lamar as well. But don't think for one minute that swollen feet are going to keep Kummy from being papped. She will be back on pap strolls the minute Kun-yay tells her to.



I wasn't talking about the pictures. I'm sure she won't stop getting papped. I was talking about the whole hospital environment; being in such a stressful environment isn't good for a pregnant woman.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Why is the guy who owns the brothel sleaze? He is not forcing those girls to work there and from the HBO series about the brothel that was on years ago, 90% of them loved being there. If they want to sell their body and its legal, have at it.




Agree! It's healthier for them to be there than on the streets. Im sure they get std checkups.


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> Yeah, I've heard that too. But I wouldn't put it past him to try and deflect this whole situation by blaming the Ks.. The guy is possibly dying from banging prostitutes and doing drugs for days in his place of business, it doesn't surprise me one bit that he'd try and point the finger somewhere else.



True -- everyone has an agenda.


----------



## poopsie

Eva1991 said:


> I wasn't talking about the pictures. I'm sure she won't stop getting papped. I was talking about the whole hospital environment; being in such a stressful environment isn't good for a pregnant woman.



Maybe, but this is a woman who walks around like a human sausage in 100 degree heat with no hat, totters about in high heels and flies all over the world all while heavily pregnant. A normal woman with human emotions might be stressed while visiting a hospital bed, but I honestly don't think Kakes has any true human emotions----especially where others are concerned. It is like she botoxed her soul along with her face


----------



## clydekiwi

NYCBelle said:


> Keep it off the show? Never




They're probably filming in the hospital room now. Lol. Forgive my joke


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> Exactly! Especially after this last episode when she said Lamar is dangerous for Khloe



Was she wrong?



White Orchid said:


> I'll begrudgingly admit that is one redeeming factor of hers.  She doesn't mince words when it comes to the 'love' she has for her half-sister.



LOL Right!


----------



## berrydiva

These tweets aren't real...that's not Liza's twitter account handle. Two seconds it takes to find out if these are real enough...these folks don't have 2 seconds?!

I don't think that's Destiny's twitter account either...lemme check.




iluvmybags said:


> *Lamar Odom's Family Asks for Prayers: 'Please Don't Leave Us,' Daughter Destiny Begs*
> 
> Lamar Odom's family members are asking for prayers as he remains hospitalized.
> 
> Odom's daughter Destiny, 17, took to Twitter on Wednesday and Thursday to pray for her father.
> 
> "Please don't leave us," she wrote on Wednesday alongside a picture of the two.
> 
> View attachment 3158286
> 
> 
> "Soon I'll be by your side and I'll never let go," she added. "I love you daddy."
> 
> View attachment 3158287
> 
> 
> "Never letting go," she continued.
> 
> View attachment 3158290
> 
> 
> On Wednesday, Destiny's mother Liza Morales, Odom's ex, also took to Twitter to express her grief, writing "Please hear our prayers Lord" as well as "We need you, don't leave us" alongside an old photo of the family.
> 
> View attachment 3158291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158292
> 
> 
> Odom's estranged wife Khloé Kardashian, 31, arranged for for Destiny, Morales and Odom's father to fly out from New York to Las Vegas on Wednesday.
> 
> Odom, 35, is in a coma at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, where he was rushed to after being found unconscious at a Nevada brothel Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> The former basketball star had cocaine and opiates in his system, sources told PEOPLE.
> 
> On Thursday, Destiny tweeted another old picture of herself with her father, writing, "Let us laugh again and be filled with happiness."
> 
> View attachment 3158294
> 
> 
> "Please keep praying," she added.
> 
> View attachment 3158297
> 
> 
> 
> Kardashian has not left Odom's side since flying to Las Vegas on Tuesday night. She is also in charge of Odom's medical care as the two are still legally married despite having split two years ago.
> 
> Her mom Kris Jenner and sisters Kim Kardashian West, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner and Kylie Jenner also are in Las Vegas for Odom.
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/lamar...nt-leave-us?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## guccimamma

can you imagine the athlete that lamar could have been, if he wasn't an addict all these years?  he might have been legendary.

i looked up his stats and earnings, such a talent.  i didn't know much about him before the K's. 

celebrity net worth says 56 million....even if he burned thru half of that...still a wealthy man.

such a sad sad situation.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Us Weekly* &#8207;@*usweekly*  2m2 minutes ago
According to the brothel owner, Lamar Odom spent $75,000 during his stay: http://usm.ag/1jEa13I


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma How ironic we both posted about his money at the same time!


----------



## lizmil

I do think the K's are evil, selfish people.  Can they care for one who was once in their inner circle?  Of course.  Can they decide first if it is in their best interests how much they care and how much to show it, and in what way?  Absolutely.

If this had not happened to Lamar, they would still be making him the villain to build up Khloe.

And I don't watch their show(s), play their apps buy their clothes, or follow their every move.  I only read about them here.  And see their faces plastered everywhere.  Cannot even buy my Estee Lauder without supporting "their" brand.  

So I guess I've drawn (unfavorable) conclusions about their need to be everywhere and their characters.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Have y'all also notice the articles that say khloe organized / paid for lamars family (kids Liza and his dad) to fly to Vegas? It's surprising how they're still doing their pr and exploiting this tragedy. That doesn't need to be mentioned...


----------



## CherryKitty

Hoping Lamar pulls through. I can't explain why, but I always liked him onscreen and I do believe that the love between him and Khloé is genuine. I feel for her as it would be an awful position. I haven't been much of a fan recently, but in earlier seasons I always liked her too. 

No comment on the rest of the K family, but I do also believe that they care about him as well. He was a big part of their family. I'm concerned that it may be written into the show though, and the thought makes me sick. 

Hope he can pull through this. Addiction is hard, it really is. I've been in Khloé's position with family and it's devastating. I hope that things turn around, and maybe this will be a wake-up call that really allows for him to dedicate himself to recovery.


----------



## guccimamma

NYC Chicky said:


> Have y'all also notice the articles that say khloe organized / paid for lamars family (kids Liza and his dad) to fly to Vegas? It's surprising how they're still doing their pr and exploiting this tragedy.* That doesn't need to be mentioned..*.



no, it shouldn't be mentioned. i'm the k's just want to control the entire situation.


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Us Weekly* &#8207;@*usweekly*  2m2 minutes ago
> According to the brothel owner, Lamar Odom spent $75,000 during his stay: http://usm.ag/1jEa13I



what is sleazier than a brother owner that publicizes how much a client spends???

at least heidi fleiss kept her mouth shut.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> what is sleazier than a brother owner that publicizes how much a client spends???
> 
> at least heidi fleiss kept her mouth shut.



I agree. The barracudas are out.


----------



## NYCBelle

guccimamma said:


> what is sleazier than a brother owner that publicizes how much a client spends???
> 
> at least heidi fleiss kept her mouth shut.



He had an HBO show prices were always discussed there.


----------



## Encore Hermes

NYC Chicky said:


> Have y'all also notice the articles that say khloe organized / paid for lamars family (kids Liza and his dad) to fly to Vegas? It's surprising how they're still doing their pr and exploiting this tragedy. That doesn't need to be mentioned...



I saw that.

I don't think she organizes her own flights let alone for someone else. My guess his attorney or manager did. Or the children's mother. Not that difficult.


----------



## manpursefan

We need news about Rob


----------



## guccimamma

NYCBelle said:


> He had an HBO show prices were always discussed there.



yeah, but the guy is in a coma. is there no honor, even amongst pimps?


----------



## GoGlam

$75k in how many days? He arrived on Saturday right, and was picked up early on Tuesday? So basically 2.5 days?


----------



## redney

manpursefan said:


> We need news about Rob



Read on the Daily Fail Rob is supposedly at the hospital too. But he manages to go in and out of the hospital without being papped, unlike the female members of his family...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> And Kris didn't want Bruce (at the time) because they were divorced. Bruce was insulted because Kris depended on him for a lift, but not to take care of her wishes if something happened. because they were divorced.



Oh I couldn't remember if they were already divorced or just separated.


----------



## berrydiva

manpursefan said:


> We need news about Rob



Why?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If Kris will sell her own daughter's sex tape, she'll make money off of anyone, imo.

I wish Lamar would have just refused Khloe's phone calls if she wasn't going to abide by his wishes. The whole thing is just so sad.


----------



## poopsie

manpursefan said:


> We need news about Rob







berrydiva said:


> Why?





why not? We hear more than enough about  his kumbucket sisters.


----------



## sydgirl

redney said:


> Read on the Daily Fail Rob is supposedly at the hospital too. But he manages to go in and out of the hospital without being papped, unlike the female members of his family...



Khloe hasn't been papped going in or out has she? Maybe there's a covered/private entrance?


----------



## redney

sydgirl said:


> Khloe hasn't been papped going in or out has she? Maybe there's a covered/private entrance?



Nope you're right. She's been out of the cameras. PMK, Kim, Kourt sure don't mind.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I'd even excuse the girl if she ripped off her wig in a fit of rage. * As if Kim gives a hoot about his condition*.


 
This. Kim only cares about herself... and I even find that questionable with the way she lets PMK and Kanye control her.


----------



## clydekiwi




----------



## nori west

michie said:


> I agree.
> Totally wasn't a fan of airing any of this man's business on the show, especially after he left (or whatever happened). Obviously, he's been a fragile individual, a son of a user and a background (besides NBA player) that would make most individuals turn to drugs, depression or death. While I don't blame them for what has happened to him, the lifestyle and the show were undoubtedly contributing factors.
> 
> Regardless, prayers up for him. This doesn't seem like a situation he'll walk away from. May God bless him.



Yes, I agree with you. I have to wonder if people that want to become a part of the "Kardashian lifestyle" really understand all that it entails. This is particularly worrisome for "fragile" individuals. 

I agree that it is not the Kardashians fault that Lamar is where he is today, but the reality show lifestyle in and of itself can exact a toll on a "healthy" person, imo.


----------



## keodi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I really hope he pulls through for the sake of those kids....they need their Daddy.



I hope so too.


----------



## Luvbolide

Eva1991 said:


> Can someone explain to me why their divorce isn't finalized yet? Didn't they both sing the divorce papers? What else needs to be done?





Believe they require a judge's sig and then have to be filed before the divorce is final.  It is a judgment of divorce.

Court funding in Calif was slashed below the bone a few years ago and people were warned of service cuts.  One thing specifically warned of where I live is that it could take a couple of years to get divorce decrees filed.  That was when they were trying to attract public attention to the problem - otherwise it just impacted attorneys for the most part.

Have no idea if there is a work-around for those wishing to re-marry, not that it is relevant here.


----------



## Longchamp

Pursejoy9 said:


> That's not true. The ER reality shows show people who are clearly unable to give consent and they try to hide their identities but can't. Google the NY ER show and the widow who saw her husband dying. They shows are promoted by the hospital's public relations departments which are in overdrive to make their institutions look good and gain patients. these are respected institutions doing this.



Read the new law because of this case. Started in NY, now almost every state followed suit.

Coworker of mine found a patient living in the ceiling above a restroom in the ED waiting room..for weeks.
When the story was put on a show called unusual stories of the ER (or something similar, not sure of the name). They were not allowed to come in the hospital and film. Physician was taken to a studio built to look like our department. Viewer would think they were at our hospital but was all staged to the last detail.


----------



## Luvbolide

DC-Cutie said:


> his child is a minor, so she can't make those type of decisions.  So that leaves Khloe, his wife.  Spouse first and then children, unless other directives have been drawn up





The wife comes first regardless if the ages of the kids.  At least in Calif.  If he passes away and there is no will, it also goes to the surviving spouse.  Hopefully it will not come to that, but his situation sounds extremely grave.  Sad.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Has anyone seen this? 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/561fa6f1e4b0c5a1ce6222de


----------



## Ladybug09

I think in these instances, the Twitter Instagram stuff is just tacky. 

I don't wish death on anyone, but if he is on life support, failing and does not show any signs of improvement soon, it would be better off if he died than to remain on life support.


----------



## Ladybug09

NYCBelle said:


> He had an HBO show prices were always discussed there.



Yep I mentioned the show a few pages back. It was called the Bunny Ranch.


----------



## michie

^Cathouse: The Series


----------



## Laila619

Sad situation.

From what I've read and heard, he has not been a particularly involved father to his two kids. Why wasn't he seeing his kids over the weekend instead of checking in to a brothel to party? I have always thought he seemed like a nice guy and teammate, but maybe not the best father. Of course, he didn't have a good father himself growing up. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep I mentioned the show a few pages back. It was called the Bunny Ranch.











michie said:


> ^Cathouse: The Series



Sorry, I meant the Brothel was call the Bunny Ranch...


----------



## michie

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, I meant the Brothel was call the Bunny Ranch...



Yes! I thought that was the name of it. I guess the new name is a bit more "professional"? Who knows, with that crazy fool running it. I guess they changed it up after Air Force Amy retired for good? lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Glitterandstuds said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/561fa6f1e4b0c5a1ce6222de



Thank goodness some are trying to remember him for who he started out as and not how he's ended.


----------



## Luvbolide

Coach Lover Too said:


> Thank goodness some are trying to remember him for who he started out as and not how he's ended.






sounds as if he is a very nice guy - so many NBAers and ex-NBAers saying nice things.  Sad that it has come to this.  I fear that even if he survives he will not be the same person.


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Yes! I thought that was the name of it. I guess the new name is a bit more "professional"? Who knows, with that crazy fool running it. I guess they changed it up after Air Force Amy retired for good? lol



Whatt? She retired?? Lol She was a riot, but the Brothel owner was always scum. He always had YOUNG gfs...


----------



## KrissieNO.5

michie said:


> Yes! I thought that was the name of it. I guess the new name is a bit more "professional"? Who knows, with that crazy fool running it. I guess they changed it up after Air Force Amy retired for good? lol



Air Force Amy hahaha
That was quite the show...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Luvbolide said:


> sounds as if he is a very nice guy - so many NBAers and ex-NBAers saying nice things.  Sad that it has come to this.  I fear that even if he survives he will not be the same person.



Me too. I think the saddest thing is how lonely he seemed. Such a likable guy and apparently no one he felt close enough to turn to and ending up all by himself at the end.


----------



## michie

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Air Force Amy hahaha
> That was quite the show...





Ladybug09 said:


> Whatt? She retired?? Lol She was a riot, but the Brothel owner was always scum. He always had YOUNG gfs...



Yes! 

She was always fighting with someone!


----------



## Lola69

For someone to get help they have to want to get help. You can't force anyone into it. It's sad to seem him end up this way. Prayers to everyone involved.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lola69 said:


> For someone to get help they have to want to get help. You can't force anyone into it. It's sad to seem him end up this way. Prayers to everyone involved.



This!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Dallas_Girl said:


> It's not self righteous! It's being a respectable human being. For God's sake, Lamar could be dying. I'm glad compassion is funny to you.


He is dying.


Coach Lover Too said:


> Me too. I think the saddest thing is how lonely he seemed. Such a likable guy and apparently no one he felt close enough to turn to and ending up all by himself at the end.


Who would he turn to? His mom died when he was a kid. His father was in and out of his life growing up. He recently lost two of his best friends in the same friggin week! And he lost his son a while back to SIDS. He's still in love with his ex wife, despite the rest of the k (ok maybe not rob) throwing shade. So once again, who would he turn to? 

Like I posted previously,  unless you've experienced similar, you really don't understand their situation. And add to that he was an addict. I mean cmon...

What about the great achievements in his life? Like the fact he came from the projects (ie nothing) and miraculously played in the NBA for a decade, winning two championships, met the love of his life, etc?

I know your post was made with the best intent but it's like what they say, unless you've personally walked a mile in their shoes, you just don't know...


Lola69 said:


> For someone to get help they have to want to get help. You can't force anyone into it. It's sad to seem him end up this way. Prayers to everyone involved.


The cards were stacked against him. Yes I agree it's tragic. Another angel who left this world too soon. The silver lining is that he will no longer be in pain.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hermes_lemming said:


> He is dying.
> 
> Who would he turn to? His mom died when he was a kid. His father was in and out of his life growing up. He recently lost two of his best friends in the same friggin week! And he lost his son a while back to SIDS. He's still in love with his ex wife, despite the rest of the k (ok maybe not rob) throwing shade. So once again, who would he turn to?
> 
> Like I posted previously,  unless you've experienced similar, you really don't understand their situation. And add to that he was an addict. I mean cmon...
> 
> What about the great achievements in his life? Like the fact he came from the projects (ie nothing) and miraculously played in the NBA for a decade, winning two championships, met the love of his life, etc?
> 
> I know your post was made with the best intent but it's like what they say, unless you've personally walked a mile in their shoes, you just don't know...
> 
> The cards were stacked against him. Yes I agree it's tragic. Another angel who left this world too soon. The silver lining is that he will no longer be in pain.



This was exactly my point. How sad that he had NO one to turn to. Maybe my wording was wrong but I completely agree with your post.


----------



## Jayne1

hermes_lemming said:


> He is dying.
> 
> Who would he turn to? His mom died when he was a kid. His father was in and out of his life growing up. He recently lost two of his best friends in the same friggin week! And he lost his son a while back to SIDS. He's still in love with his ex wife, despite the rest of the k (ok maybe not rob) throwing shade. So once again, who would he turn to?



Did anyone actually read the article I cut and pasted a few pages back.

He had a few men who mentored him, took him in, gave him a place to live, got him on track,  as best they could.  People cared about him and no, they weren't after seaons tickets and fancy houses.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone actually read the article I cut and pasted a few pages back.
> 
> He had a few men who mentored him, took him in, gave him a place to live, got him on track,  as best they could.  People cared about him and no, they weren't after seaons tickets and fancy houses.


No sorry I missed it. This thread is ridiculously long.  

I'm glad some saints stepped in. There are some angels on this earth, albeit sometimes far and few between but they do exist.


----------



## Jayne1

hermes_lemming said:


> No sorry I missed it. This thread is ridiculously long.
> 
> I'm glad some saints stepped in. There are some angels on this earth, albeit sometimes far and few between but they do exist.



They stepped in from a young age but other than bb, he would take the wrong route.  And bad luck with lots of family deaths of course.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone actually read the article I cut and pasted a few pages back.
> 
> He had a few men who mentored him, took him in, gave him a place to live, got him on track,  as best they could.  People cared about him and no, they weren't after seaons tickets and fancy houses.



Sorry I missed it too.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Sorry I missed it too.



It looked boring because I didn't bold anything, so I understand people scrolling past.

I didn't want to be mean and bold the parts where he kept trying to take the easy way out, in school for example.

I knew if I didn't bold, no one would read it. &#9786;

But he had mentors who tried to help.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Glitterandstuds said:


> Has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/561fa6f1e4b0c5a1ce6222de


Thank you! Great article.
From the same article:
Kardashian reality star? No, no, no, no. Lamar Odom, unlike those for whom fame is oxygen, whose fame comes in the absence of accomplishment, his fame was earned, Van Pelt said on Wednesday night's "SportsCenter."


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> It looked boring because I didn't bold anything, so I understand people scrolling past.
> 
> I didn't want to be mean and bold the parts where he kept trying to take the easy way out, in school for example.
> 
> I knew if I didn't bold, no one would read it. &#9786;
> 
> But he had mentors who tried to help.



I went back and found it. I saw a coach interviewed on tv earlier talking about trying to help him and I wonder if it's the same one in the article. I didn't get the name because I was busy doing other stuff while trying to listen. This guy held(holds) Lamar in high regard and cares deeply for him, that was obvious.
Hopefully this can be a wake up call for others that are suffering.


----------



## Swanky

CNN has been interviewing players and coaches close to him, they all agreed that Khloe was a rock for him and the best thing that ever happened to him.  One coach in particular said he's been in contact w/ her via text and that he's actually improved since this morning, saying they're "hopeful" without saying anything else.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> I can't look right now but when Lamar was traded to Dallas or going to be traded from lakers I thought he said he wanted a break, didn't want to film the show but he said that Khole talked him into it.



Maybe she thought the cameras might keep him from using


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Did anyone actually read the article I cut and pasted a few pages back.
> 
> He had a few men who mentored him, took him in, gave him a place to live, got him on track,  as best they could.  People cared about him and no, they weren't after seaons tickets and fancy houses.



Read!!! Girl, you're asking for too much!


----------



## Oryx816

Jayne1 said:


> It looked boring because I didn't bold anything, so I understand people scrolling past.
> 
> I didn't want to be mean and bold the parts where he kept trying to take the easy way out, in school for example.
> 
> I knew if I didn't bold, no one would read it. [emoji5]
> 
> But he had mentors who tried to help.




I read it.  Very insightful.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> CNN has been interviewing players and coaches close to him, *they all agreed that Khloe was a rock for him *and the best thing that ever happened to him.  One coach in particular said he's been in contact w/ her via text and that he's actually improved since this morning, saying they're "hopeful" without saying anything else.



Phil Jackson? I don't think he was complimentary about them


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Why is the guy who owns the brothel sleaze? He is not forcing those girls to work there and from the HBO series about the brothel that was on years ago, 90% of them loved being there. If they want to sell their body and its legal, have at it.



Agreed. 


He's not covering up what he does. The girls working there don't cover up what they do, either. Remember the thing I said about adult film stars deserving respect because they own what they do? 

Yeah, that applies to the girls working at Dennis Hof's brothels, too. 


I believe the Kardashians are still trying to claim that Kim's sex tape was stolen. Just saying.


----------



## michie

Encore Hermes said:


> Phil Jackson? I don't think he was complimentary about them



Neither was Matt Barnes.


----------



## caitlin1214

poopsie said:


> LMFAO at the nerve of *Pimp Momma* telling another pimp to keep quiet. Try a little irony........it's good for your blood



Thank you! 

*Stage whisper* I was totally going to say something, but wasn't sure whether or not it was a appropriate.

But I'm glad someone said it.


----------



## Swanky

Encore Hermes said:


> Phil Jackson? I don't think he was complimentary about them




No, I watched on/off for about 45 mins and it wasn't Jackson or Matt Barnes.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Eva1991 said:


> I have yet to see the definition of a "normal  person". I'm no fan of the Kardashians, but some comments are just too  much. I don't think that the Ks don't have feelings or real experiences.  They are human beings. Sure, they love publicity and having their  picture taken on a daily basis but this doesn't make them unemotional or  evil or whatever. Not to mention that, in my opinion, they don't  influence anyone. TV comes with a remote control last time I checked. *If  some teenagers consider them role models it's not the Ks' fault; it's  the parents' fault.*
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



Absolutely. 



iluvmybags said:


> I thought I'd seen it all and read all the  cruel comments that could be made about celebrities but this takes the  cake. I am no fan of the Kardashians, not by a long shot, but if reports  are true, and they are gathering to say good-bye, then there is  absolutely nothing strange or out of the ordinary for the whole family  to be gathered together in Vegas.  There is no doubt in my mind that no  matter what was portrayed on TV or in the media, the Kardashians loved  Lamar as if he were one of their own.  Considering how it all ended and  the horrible path of self-destruction that Lamar has been down, I have  no doubt that they STILL love him and that this is the last thing any of  them ever would have wanted.  For people to judge and criticize them  for gathering as a family -- whether its to support Khloe, sit vigil at  Lamar's bedside, or come together to say goodbye  --  is just disgusting  beyond words.  How dare anyone cast stones on such a dire and sad  situation.  The Internet really does bring out the worst [in] people.   For those who have said that the Kardashians are pure evil and sinister  -- I think those people need to take a long hard look in the mirror,  because right now, its not the Kardashians looking all sinister and evil  -- they're looking like a family who loves one and another and is  coming together to support one another when someone they love may be on  the verge of leaving their world for good.  If anyone is milking this  for everything its worth its the media -- my FB feed has been filled  with nothing but stories and unofficial updates on Lamar, and not just  the typical Daily Mail and US Weekly -- network news outlets,  "entertainment" TV shows,  nearly every magazine in publication about  celebrities or fashion or so-called "human interest", TV and Internet  personalities -- pointless updates and historical timelines of Lamar's  life, his past week, Khloe's and Lamar's relationship, and whatever else  they can come up with to fill time & space, while all we've heard  from the Kardashians are simple words of support or concern or requests  for prayers.  You know, the kinds of things I've seen my own family  & friends do when they are in need of support.   And no, it doesn't  strike me as sick or unusual or self-serving to provide the media with  their OWN PHOTOS.  I'm sure they're trying to retain some kind of  control over what would only become a media circus if every paparazzi  within a 100 mile radius hunkered down on that hospital trying to get  the "money shot" of a grieving Khloe or Kris or whoever.   I'd say  people should be ashamed of themselves, but judging from the comments  I've read today, these people have no shame, or heart for that matter --  and I'm NOT talking about the Kardashians.





Tarhls said:


> Excellent post





Jikena said:


> That's one good post. Thank you.





_pinkcow said:


> So well said.





originallyxelle said:


> I feel the same way.





Dallas_Girl said:


> Agree 100%!!! Well said!!!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> Great post.





Jikena said:


> That's one good post. Thank you.





Amycoco said:


> This all day.... If the Ks didn't go it will be oh they evil they don't care for Lamar so either way the folks in the Internet will still say something negative. It's sad.





WishList986 said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. You said everything that I've been thinking since reading of this tragedy.





clydekiwi said:


> Wow! Well spoken. My feelings exactly



Add me to this crowd.

I don't 'like' the Ks, I don't 'hate' the K's.
They are entertainers. Nothing more, nothing less. I enjoy reading the fodder here, I simple don't give any more of my energy or emotion to any 'celebrity' that has no real bearing or impact on my life. For the life of me, I don't understand those willing to spend so much emotion, especially anger, disgust, etc on them. I refuse to get my cortisol and adrenaline pumping for something so ridiculous. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> CNN has been interviewing players and coaches close to him, *they all agreed that Khloe was a rock for him and the best thing that ever happened to him.*  One coach in particular said he's been in contact w/ her via text and that he's actually improved since this morning, saying they're "hopeful" without saying anything else.



With my limited knowledge, this was the feeling I got about them.


http://www.justjared.com/2015/10/15/kobe-bryant-breaks-silence-on-lamar-odoms-hospitalization/



> Kobe Bryant is speaking out for the first time about his friend and former Lakers teammate Lamar Odoms hospitalization.
> *When we feel the need to question the support of others in moments  as critical as a life hanging in the balance, then we must question the  kind of culture we have created that has led us to such insensitive  suspicion*, the 37-year-old basketball player wrote on his twitter account. He added the hashtag #JustPray.
> Kobewas seen rushing to Las Vegas to be by Lamars side in the hospital.



Not a Kobe fan...but well said.


----------



## lizmil

I don't know anything about Kobe Bryant, but agree well put.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Totally agree with Kobe. No need to question someone showing love and support. And yes #justpray


----------



## pukasonqo

god, what an awful situation for those involved. khloe has a huge burden on her shoulders if she is, legally, lamar's next of kin as she would have to make the decisions regarding his medical treatment and when or if to stop any further interventions
pity they could not make it work...
he might still recover but he won't be the lamar of old


----------



## GaitreeS

twinkle.tink said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to this crowd.
> 
> I don't 'like' the Ks, I don't 'hate' the K's.
> They are entertainers. Nothing more, nothing less. I enjoy reading the fodder here, I simple don't give any more of my energy or emotion to any 'celebrity' that has no real bearing or impact on my life. For the life of me, I don't understand those willing to spend so much emotion, especially anger, disgust, etc on them. I refuse to get my cortisol and adrenaline pumping for something so ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> With my limited knowledge, this was the feeling I got about them.
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2015/10/15/kobe-bryant-breaks-silence-on-lamar-odoms-hospitalization/
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Kobe fan...but well said.


Love what Kobe said, I don't read it as supporting the K's though, the shade to me is subtle


----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom Status: 'Dire Straits'*

 *        10/16/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Lamar Odom* has not gotten any better, and sources familiar with his treatment say even if he survives he has virtually no chance of ever leading a normal life.
Our sources say doctors continue to put Lamar's chances of survival at 50/50. We're told he showed "absolutely no improvement" Thursday from the condition he was in when he was admitted to the hospital Tuesday. As one person put it, "He's in dire straits."
One of the big issues is Lamar's apparent *consumption of cocaine* and an herbal substitute for Viagra, which is a potentially deadly combination.
We're told he was "entirely unresponsive" all day Thursday and *4 vital organs* are still failing, with no signs of improvement. Lamar is not breathing on his own and his doctors believe his brain function is significantly reduced.
We're told the Kardashian family has flown in several specialists from L.A. to consult with Vegas doctors.
One source said there are comparisons to the plight of* Bobbi Kristina*, with one big difference. We're told Lamar did not lose oxygen to the brain for nearly as long as Bobbi Kristina, which offers some sliver of hope.
Doctors have told the family for each day that passes without improvement, the prognosis gets bleaker.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ojo4n6S3


----------



## Swanky

Pretty sure he was just defending himself.


GaitreeS said:


> Love what Kobe said, I don't read it as supporting the K's though, the shade to me is subtle


 

*Master P to Kobe 'The Truth Hurts', Where Were You Last Month?*


*          19 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *

breaking news




*Master P* says he's willing to have a face-to-face with *Kobe Bryant* -- and his message would be simple ... "It's just sad that last month no one had anything positive to say about *Lamar*."
           It's another round in the Master P vs. Kobe Bryant war -- which started when P told *TMZ Sports* Kobe was a phony friend to Lamar because he didn't help Odom when he needed it the most ... only to surface at the hospital after things went wrong. 
Kobe responded by saying it's *insensitive to question his support* of Lamar in such a critical moment. 
Now round 3 ... P issued another statement titled," The Truth Hurts" -- in which he says during conversations with Lamar, Odom would complain "how everybody turned their backs on him, even his nba buddies."
P continued, "I am not trying to question the support of others that are truly grieving, this is a critical, life and death situation. This is only my opinion, it's just sad that last month no one had anything positive to say about Lamar."
There's more ... P says he doesn't blame anyone else for Lamar's current condition -- saying it's "a result of his decisions and actions" -- and admitted that even he had to distance himself from Odom. 
"I tried to mentor him and give him advice but he is a grown man and made his own decisions ... I get that, that's life. So that's why I stopped dealing with Lamar."


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/16/master-p-kobe-bryant-lamar-odom/#ixzz3ojoNmwLm
*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*Kobe Bryant Fires Back at Master P ... High Brow Retort*

 

*        10/15/2015 2:14 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

breaking news




*Kobe Bryant* isn't taking* Master P*'s insults kindly -- claiming the rapper's decision to question his support of *Lamar Odom* was downright "insensitive." 
It's clear Kobe caught wind of what *Master P told TMZ Sports yesterday* ... that he thinks Bryant is a "phony" friend to Odom who failed to help the ex-NBA star when he needed it the most. 
Now, Kobe has issued a statement on Twitter -- and though he doesn't mention P directly, there's no doubt who the message is for. 
"When WE feel the need to question the support of others in moments as critical as a life hanging in the balance, then we must question the kind of culture we have created that has led US to such insensitive suspicion."
Uhhhh.  



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ojp9QPOP


----------



## addisonshopper

If Master P rather servant P don't shut his gold rotten mouth. The nerve. The nerve. Most of his artist were heroin addicts and what did he do?  Does he have an album coming out or a reunion of some sort. Why is he talking.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Where is TMZ getting all this info. I am starting to believe they are making up ****.


----------



## addisonshopper

Like who the hell he think he is.  I had never even heard him and Lamar were cool let alone friends. Granted I don't know to much about either of their lives.  Is he still bitter he didn't make the NBA.?  What gives please please. This is so unnecessary, irrelevant and all the other big egregious words I don't feel like sounding out right now.   What the hell is wrong with him ?   Was he high. The nerve. The nerve


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I just want to know, where the hell was Master P when Lamar needed him the most?


----------



## Eva1991

twinkle.tink said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to this crowd.
> *
> I don't 'like' the Ks, I don't 'hate' the K's.
> They are entertainers. Nothing more, nothing less. I enjoy reading the fodder here, I simple don't give any more of my energy or emotion to any 'celebrity' that has no real bearing or impact on my life. For the life of me, I don't understand those willing to spend so much emotion, especially anger, disgust, etc on them. I refuse to get my cortisol and adrenaline pumping for something so ridiculous.*
> 
> 
> 
> With my limited knowledge, this was the feeling I got about them.
> 
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2015/10/15/kobe-bryant-breaks-silence-on-lamar-odoms-hospitalization/
> 
> 
> 
> Not a Kobe fan...but well said.



I completely agree with the bolded part, very well said!


----------



## addisonshopper

Dallas_Girl said:


> I just want to know, where the hell was Master P when Lamar needed him the most?




Right.  He plucked my nerve with this one. Why Kobe of all people?  Kobe is an a$$hole to say the least but since he got thrashed for tatting Shaq out he ain't said a word publicly about anyone to my knowledge. He simply minds his business at all times and so should Mister P.


----------



## .pursefiend.

this is a sucky situation all around. I pray 'Lam Lam' pulls through!


----------



## Jayne1

I saw the interview and P said the only thing Lamar ever wanted was to play bb and Kobe could have helped him, because he has so much pull but wasn't a friend to him, until now, and P thinks that's as fake as it comes.

 The Ks are there for publicity, because they abandoned him too, and worse, made him look like a stalker and a crazy person on their reality show.

P was more of a friend to Lamar, than Kobe was.  Kobe was a co-worker, P actually saw the guy.

That's P's opinion.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can't help but wonder if he was attempting suicide, given the large amounts of cocaine they keep mentioning?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Again I will say, for the sake of his children, I wish people would just pray for Lamar.  Folks coming out the woodwork talking to the media is just too much AND if you are a real friend, Lamar knows your heart, you don't need to let the world know.  

Nancy Grace can also go kick hot rocks. I'm tired of every intro story being: 'Lamar Odom found in a brothel...'  We know this already.  He was clearly a man with a rough upbringing, that made it to the NBA and seemingly a good guy - going through a very rough time.  

Don't kick a man when he's already down...  For the sake of his children.


----------



## ByeKitty

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't help but wonder if he was attempting suicide, given the large amounts of cocaine they keep mentioning?



Maybe not "intentional" suicide... But it definitely looks like he was on a multiple-day coke bender. It's an effective way to "detach" from life woes, and once you're in the midst of it, you'll never want it to end - at least, if you're built like Lamar or others that are susceptible to addiction. Cocaine highs only last for like half an hour or so, so it's easy to just want more, more, more...to keep going.


----------



## Jikena

So... will Khloe have to decide whether they stop life support for Lamar or not ?


----------



## uhpharm01

Jikena said:


> So... will Khloe have to decide whether they stop life support for Lamar or not ?



Unfortunately I think so


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jikena said:


> So... will Khloe have to decide whether they stop life support for Lamar or not ?



that is a decision I wish on no one...


----------



## uhpharm01

DC-Cutie said:


> that is a decision I wish on no one...



I agree


----------



## Dallas_Girl

DC-Cutie said:


> that is a decision I wish on no one...




+3

She is going to have a rough emotional time no matter what she decides.


----------



## Jikena

Yeah... I really don't like Khloe but obviously I feel for her and really sad she has to go through this.


----------



## tweegy

Dallas_Girl said:


> I just want to know, where the hell was Master P when Lamar needed him the most?



I was just about to post the exact same question. 

So tactless of him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> I was just about to post the exact same question.
> 
> So tactless of him.



he was probably too busy kicking his wife out of their house!


----------



## guccimamma

unfortunately this seems inevitable, given the way he has been living his life.  something was going to happen, car accident, overdose, illness...

i truly hope he pulls through.  i'm glad he has khloe by his side, and hope that his family is able to be an integral part of all decisions to be made.

maybe it's his baby face or his sad upbringing, but despite all the horrible sounding things...you just want to see this man get better.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pretty sure he was just defending himself.



Exactly. He was speaking for himself.


----------



## NYCBelle

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't help but wonder if he was attempting suicide, given the large amounts of cocaine they keep mentioning?



I think he was just beyond caring if it killed him it would and that's it.


----------



## NYCBelle

Jikena said:


> So... will Khloe have to decide whether they stop life support for Lamar or not ?



Yes it would be her.


----------



## NYCBelle

Damn... so sad 

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/lamar-odom-brain-dead-drug-overdose/

Nearly 48 hours after Lamar Odom was found unconscious at a Nevada brothel, RadarOnline.com has learned that the former NBA star has been ruled brain dead.

Multiple insiders told Radar exclusively that Odom, 35, is clinically brain dead after downing booze, pills and cocaine during a brothel party bender.

Said one insider, He has no brain activity.

Another added, He is brain dead. The tests showed no function.

In addition, his kidneys are failing and hes been placed on dialysis.

As Radar reported, Odom was found Tuesday afternoon at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada, covered in blood.

Story developing.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

This story radar posted is false: tmz is reporting that his heart has improved drastically and they have ordered no visitors so his room can be "calm"


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/16/lamar-odom-heart-responding


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> This story radar posted is false: tmz is reporting that his heart has improved drastically and they have ordered no visitors so his room can be "calm"



but the other day TMZ said he was dead...


----------



## Hobbsy

DC-Cutie said:


> Again I will say, for the sake of his children, I wish people would just pray for Lamar.  Folks coming out the woodwork talking to the media is just too much AND if you are a real friend, Lamar knows your heart, you don't need to let the world know.
> 
> Nancy Grace can also go kick hot rocks. I'm tired of every intro story being: 'Lamar Odom found in a brothel...'  We know this already.  He was clearly a man with a rough upbringing, that made it to the NBA and seemingly a good guy - going through a very rough time.
> 
> Don't kick a man when he's already down...  For the sake of his children.



Great post! Nancy Grace is an irritating hag.


----------



## NYCBelle

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> This story radar posted is false: tmz is reporting that his heart has improved drastically and they have ordered no visitors so his room can be "calm"



Just saw that. Hope that is true. Poor guy


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

True indeed but they've been the most consistently reliable of all the sources if you HAD to pick one gossip source


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Hobbsy said:


> Great post! Nancy Grace is an irritating hag.




Agreed she loses her credibility day by day


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I hope he pulls through and works through his issues.


----------



## PurseNut911

With TMZ reporting that Lamar's heart is improving, I'd rather believe TMZ than Radar Online. This is indeed a ray of hope for him and his family. I hope more good news comes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't know if heart improving (in this case, responding) means he isn't still brain dead though. The heart can be functioning but not sure if his brain would be. I may be wrong as I have no medical expertise...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

NYCBelle said:


> I think he was just beyond caring if it killed him it would and that's it.


I think you're right.


----------



## clydekiwi

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't know if heart improving (in this case, responding) means he isn't still brain dead though. The heart can be functioning but not sure if his brain would be. I may be wrong as I have no medical expertise...




His heart can still be beating if hes brain dead. If hes brain dead then hes dead! But if hes responding hes not brain dead. He may have some brain activity but the question is how much. He had 2 strokes and was unconscious without oxygen and brain perfusion for a long time. If he does wake up mentally he wont be the same. Its a long road with many complications. Im a critical care nurse. Its sad i feel bad for him.


----------



## NYCBelle

clydekiwi said:


> His heart can still be beating if hes brain dead. If hes brain dead then hes dead! But if hes responding hes not brain dead. He may have some brain activity but the question is how much. He had 2 strokes and was unconscious without oxygen and brain perfusion for a long time. If he does wake up mentally he wont be the same. Its a long road with many complications. Im a critical care nurse. Its sad i feel bad for him.



So sad. I wouldn't want to live just let me go


----------



## clydekiwi

NYCBelle said:


> So sad. I wouldn't want to live just let me go




Eventually they will have to. If hes brain dead  then they have to decide when they will terminate all medical necessity. He will be septic next. We dont even know if hes on drugs for his blood pressure. His responses may be neuro only. Non purposeful movement. We dont know. Were not there. If dialysis isnt helping then thats a bad sign


----------



## clydekiwi

Withdrawal of treatment is the hardest thing for the family. The same situation with bobbi brown. Whitneys daughter. My question is why did it take so long for one of them girls to find him. They were suppose to be at his beckon call every hr. He had two. And i heard he had no money when they found him. The story is fishy to me. All day and no girl was in there?!


----------



## guccimamma

if my heart was still beating, but the rest of me was toast....

i would hope that they would just let me go.


----------



## guccimamma

clydekiwi said:


> Withdrawal of treatment is the hardest thing for the family. The same situation with bobbi brown. Whitneys daughter. My question is why did it take so long for one of them girls to find him. They were suppose to be at his beckon call every hr. He had two. And i heard he had no money when they found him. The story is fishy to me. All day and no girl was in there?!



oh, you know they scrubbed that place clean before any ambulance got there. i'd like to see footage of that!


----------



## Encore Hermes

The Kardashians left LV and are apparently coming back this weekend but my opinion they wouldn't have left if there was any possibility that an important decision was going to be made soon. Not to say he isn't struggling but imo if he was failing like the stories said, they would be there.

Khloe or ? Makes the decision on life support but my understanding a MD pulls the plug and the husband and wife have divorce papers signed and in the system. the chance of malpractice suit could be greater if they are going on her decision alone


----------



## clydekiwi

guccimamma said:


> oh, you know they scrubbed that place clean before any ambulance got there. i'd like to see footage of that!




Yep. Sad [emoji17] i dint like the kardashian but i like lamar. I dont really know why. Lol. I think hes just a likeable person


----------



## Luvbolide

Usually the entire family discusses the course.  Hopefully they can decide together and be united in what is best for Lamar.

There is no grounds for a malpractice suit from anything we have seen it heard to date.  The law is pretty clear on this - they are not divorced so she is legally his wife.  

Again, presumably the family can talk and come to some sort of agreement on how to proceed.


----------



## clydekiwi

Encore Hermes said:


> The Kardashians left LV and are apparently coming back this weekend but my opinion they wouldn't have left if there was any possibility that an important decision was going to be made soon. Not to say he isn't struggling but imo if he was failing like the stories said, they would be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe or ? Makes the decision on life support but my understanding a MD pulls the plug and the husband and wife have divorce papers signed and in the system. the chance of malpractice suit could be greater if they are going on her decision alone




Right! Its a sticky situation medical ethics will be involved and all the family. Father. Kids, khloe have to agree on it. Its a mess. If khloe is making descisions im sure the kids and dad are involved in it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Luvbolide said:


> Usually the entire family discusses the course.  Hopefully they can decide together and be united in what is best for Lamar.
> 
> There is no grounds for a malpractice suit from anything we have seen it heard to date.  The law is pretty clear on this - they are not divorced so she is legally his wife.
> 
> Again, presumably the family can talk and come to some sort of agreement on how to proceed.



And by family I hope you mean, Khloe, his children and Liza...


----------



## clydekiwi

What i want to know is how hes responding when they turn off the sedation. Every morning we turn off the sedation to assess the mental status. If they are aware then the next process is to see if we can extubate. Theres a lot of criteria but it dont look good for him


----------



## guccimamma

clydekiwi said:


> Right! Its a sticky situation medical ethics will be involved and all the family. Father. Kids, khloe have to agree on it. Its a mess. If khloe is making descisions im sure the kids and dad are involved in it.



 i don't trust the dad to make competent decisions. kids/khloe yes...that dad, no.


----------



## clydekiwi

Luvbolide said:


> Usually the entire family discusses the course.  Hopefully they can decide together and be united in what is best for Lamar.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no grounds for a malpractice suit from anything we have seen it heard to date.  The law is pretty clear on this - they are not divorced so she is legally his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, presumably the family can talk and come to some sort of agreement on how to proceed.




Right. But if his family dont want her making descisions because of impending divorce then it gets crazy. The hospital doesnt want any lawsuits. They all have to agree. At least this is in ny. I dont know how nevada operates. People change during grief. We dint know how the kids are handling khloe stepping in.


----------



## clydekiwi

guccimamma said:


> i don't trust the dad to make competent decisions. kids/khloe yes...that dad, no.




Thats where it gets difficult.


----------



## guccimamma

clydekiwi said:


> Yep. Sad [emoji17] i dint like the kardashian but i like lamar. I dont really know why. Lol. I think hes just a likeable person



yes, he possesses a baby face/demeanor that just makes you want to see him do well... even though he has continued to be an addict.

now if that kid kylie is dating was in a coma, i'd feel a lot less compassion.


----------



## clydekiwi

guccimamma said:


> yes, he possesses a baby face/demeanor that just makes you want to see him do well... even though he has continued to be an addict.
> 
> 
> 
> now if that kid kylie is dating was in a coma, i'd feel a lot less compassion.




Me 2. I feel the same way. Lamar seems genuinely nice


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i don't trust the dad to make competent decisions. kids/khloe yes...that dad, no.


 
I worry that Kris will whisper in Khloe's ear and she won't do right by his kids. I know Khloe Is the one to always tell her mother off, but right now she can't be thinking straight (I've been there and know what it's like to make all the decisions), and the last thing she needs is Kris telling her what she should do and Kim agreeing.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Right. But if his family dont want her making descisions because of impending divorce then it gets crazy. The hospital doesnt want any lawsuits. They all have to agree. At least this is in ny. I dont know how nevada operates. People change during grief. *We dint know how the kids are handling khloe stepping in*.


 
I recall the daughter going off on Khloe when they were getting divorced (claiming she wasn't as nice as she let the media believe). I also think it is gross we see picks of his kids, ex-girlfriend and aunt at JFK security line; E! nor the Kardashians could send a plane for them at teterboro? That is just wrong.


----------



## solange

AEGIS said:


> Maybe she thought the cameras might keep him from using



Or, I did ponder, since they'd already signed the contracts, she tried to keep him from breaking it and then facing what was in the small print.  That could be a beast to deal with.


----------



## DiorT

clydekiwi said:


> Withdrawal of treatment is the hardest thing for the family. The same situation with bobbi brown. Whitneys daughter. My question is why did it take so long for one of them girls to find him. They were suppose to be at his beckon call every hr. He had two. And i heard he had no money when they found him. The story is fishy to me. All day and no girl was in there?!



I just read elsewhere he was partying with these two girls until 6am. He said he wanted to go to sleep, so they left.  One forgot her purse and she ran back to see him injecting himself and he screamed "get the hell out"...so they ran off and gave him some "space"...thats why they didn't find him until 3pm....who knows if it is true.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> I worry that Kris will whisper in Khloe's ear and she won't do right by his kids. I know Khloe Is the one to always tell her mother off, but right now she can't be thinking straight (I've been there and know what it's like to make all the decisions), and the last thing she needs is Kris telling her what she should do and Kim agreeing.




I worry about this also. You know what im talking about. You experienced this. Its very stressful for the family and staff


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> I just read elsewhere he was partying with these two girls until 6am. He said he wanted to go to sleep, so they left.  One forgot her purse and she ran back to see him injecting himself and he screamed "get the hell out"...so they ran off and gave him some "space"...thats why they didn't find him until 3pm....who knows if it is true.


 
Dennis the owner skyped with Wendy Yesterday on her show. He said, the girls asked him that morning, if he wanted breakfast. He said, no and they checked on him later at 3pm and that is when they found him. Lamar was told when he got there no drugs, but of course they never searched him and Lamar said, he respected the no drugs rule. Dennis, then said, he had a duffle bag with him, but of course they would never check his bag. He did pay the girls $75K for a week. They did see him drinking at the bar with the girls. Wendy asked if the room was searched before the cops arrived. He said no, because Lamar told them he respected the no drugs rule and they didn't see a need to search his room before the cops arrived. Dennis said, the room was searched and he was never told, we found this in his room. Dennis said, he does sell the herbal Viagra but you can buy it at any 7-Elven or truck stop. People take it like an energy drink you buy at the store.

What I didn't like about Dennis is how he kept saying the names of the two girls and smiling when he did it. It's not relevant who the girls were.


----------



## clydekiwi

DiorT said:


> I just read elsewhere he was partying with these two girls until 6am. He said he wanted to go to sleep, so they left.  One forgot her purse and she ran back to see him injecting himself and he screamed "get the hell out"...so they ran off and gave him some "space"...thats why they didn't find him until 3pm....who knows if it is true.




Hmm that sounds fishy to me. Shouldnt she have checked on him sooner. He paid for around the clock wifery. He was alone a long time.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> I worry about this also. You know what im talking about. You experienced this. Its very stressful for the family and staff


 
Its also stressful when the hospital told me Tuesday morning, he was fighting and was going to make it, then I got a different story Wednesday night (His organs was shutting down). I knew my Dad did not want to be on machines and it was up to me to make the decisions. Thank God, I didn't have anyone fighting me on my decisions. The only fight I had was with my mother, who wanted an autopsy. My Dad died from leukemia, so IMO there was no need for an autopsy and I did not allow one.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Its also stressful when the hospital told me Tuesday morning, he was fighting and was going to make it, then I got a different story Wednesday night (His organs was shutting down). I knew my Dad did not want to be on machines and it was up to me to make the decisions. Thank God, I didn't have anyone fighting me on my decisions. The only fight I had was with my mother, who wanted an autopsy. My Dad died from leukemia, so IMO there was no need for an autopsy and I did not allow one.




Sorry you had to go through that. But u respected your dads wishes and thats the important thing


----------



## Sassys

DiorT said:


> I just read elsewhere he was partying with these two girls until 6am. He said he wanted to go to sleep, so they left.  One forgot her purse and she ran back to see him injecting himself and he screamed "get the hell out"...so they ran off and gave him some "space"...thats why they didn't find him until 3pm....who knows if it is true.


 
Doesn't make sense. Each girl has their own bedroom at the ranch, so why would they walk around with their purse.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Doesn't make sense. Each girl has their own bedroom at the ranch, so why would they walk around with their purse.




Yup. And if there was a no drug policy wouldnt they have told dennis immediately instead of running out and ignoring him.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Sorry you had to go through that. But u respected your dads wishes and thats the important thing


 
I really pray, Khloe does right by his kids and shows the world, she is not like everyone thinks her family is like.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Yup. And if there was a no drug policy wouldnt they have told dennis immediately instead of running out and ignoring him.


 
Very strict rules there. I use to watch their show all the time. I truly believed Dennis. He didn't seem like he was trying to profit off Lamar and this situation. He seemed like he was 100% telling the truth and was really a friend to Lamar.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> I really pray, Khloe does right by his kids and shows the world, she is not like everyone thinks her family is like.




I think she will. I think shes involving them in the descisions. I hope so. I think she still loves him


----------



## guccimamma

Sassys said:


> Doesn't make sense. Each girl has their own bedroom at the ranch, so why would they walk around with their purse.



i gotta believe hookers carry stuff around in a bag, at the very least hand sanitizers.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> Very strict rules there. I use to watch their show all the time. I truly believed Dennis. He didn't seem like he was trying to profit off Lamar and this situation. He seemed like he was 100% telling the truth and was really a friend to Lamar.




Oh. I never seen it. I dont know who dennis is. But thats good if you think hes not shady. I dont know. We werent there. Its just a shame this happened


----------



## littlerock

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> This story radar posted is false: tmz is reporting that his heart has improved drastically and they have ordered no visitors so his room can be "calm"



This actually makes sense to me. When my high school boyfriend was in a coma from a serious car accident, I had to stay out of the room at a certain point because his heart rate would go up too high when I came in.. This was when he was improving. I'm hoping that is the case for Lamar, but I am not caught up with this thread..


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i gotta believe hookers carry stuff around in a bag, at the very least hand sanitizers.


 
LOl. All transactions are done in each girls rooms, there is no need for them to carry anything. Each room has an ensuite bathroom as well. Lamar was in the VIP room.


----------



## clydekiwi

littlerock said:


> This actually makes sense to me. When my high school boyfriend was in a coma from a serious car accident, I had to stay out of the room at a certain point because his heart rate would go up too high when I came in.. This was when he was improving. I'm hoping that is the case for Lamar, but I am not caught up with this thread..




Yes thats true and if lamars heartrate is increasing from stimulation then maybe he is in there and not brain dead.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> I really pray, Khloe does right by his kids and shows the world, she is not like everyone thinks her family is like.



What do you think about KrisJ's daughter? What's your prediction?


----------



## clydekiwi

I wish they would report how he is mentally. I wonder if he is making purpouseful movements or just involuntary reflexes.


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> Oh. I never seen it. I dont know who dennis is. But thats good if you think hes not shady. I dont know. We werent there. Its just a shame this happened


 
I believe Khloe wanted to stay with Lamar, but Kris thought it was messing up the brand, when all those girls kept coming forward claiming they slept with him. She kept his secrets quite for years and would have continued if we the public hadn't found out. Khloe loved being the happily married one. I do also think, she stopped trying to get pregnant, because she wanted Lamar to clean his act up, before she bought a baby into the picture.


----------



## GaitreeS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Pretty sure he was just defending himself.
> 
> 
> 
> *Master P to Kobe 'The Truth Hurts', Where Were You Last Month?*
> 
> 
> *          19 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF         *
> 
> breaking news
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/16/1016-master-p-tmz-getty-4.jpg
> *Master P* says he's willing to have a face-to-face with *Kobe Bryant* -- and his message would be simple ... "It's just sad that last month no one had anything positive to say about *Lamar*."
> It's another round in the Master P vs. Kobe Bryant war -- which started when P told *TMZ Sports* Kobe was a phony friend to Lamar because he didn't help Odom when he needed it the most ... only to surface at the hospital after things went wrong.
> Kobe responded by saying it's *insensitive to question his support* of Lamar in such a critical moment.
> Now round 3 ... P issued another statement titled," The Truth Hurts" -- in which he says during conversations with Lamar, Odom would complain "how everybody turned their backs on him, even his nba buddies."
> P continued, "I am not trying to question the support of others that are truly grieving, this is a critical, life and death situation. This is only my opinion, it's just sad that last month no one had anything positive to say about Lamar."
> There's more ... P says he doesn't blame anyone else for Lamar's current condition -- saying it's "a result of his decisions and actions" -- and admitted that even he had to distance himself from Odom.
> "I tried to mentor him and give him advice but he is a grown man and made his own decisions ... I get that, that's life. So that's why I stopped dealing with Lamar."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/16/master-p-kobe-bryant-lamar-odom/#ixzz3ojoNmwLm
> *+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
> *Kobe Bryant Fires Back at Master P ... High Brow Retort*
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/15/kobe-bryant-fires-back-at-master-p-insensitive-to-question-me/
> 
> *        10/15/2015 2:14 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> breaking news
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/15/1015-kobe-bryant-master-p-getty-tmz-4.jpg
> *Kobe Bryant* isn't taking* Master P*'s insults kindly -- claiming the rapper's decision to question his support of *Lamar Odom* was downright "insensitive."
> It's clear Kobe caught wind of what *Master P told TMZ Sports yesterday* ... that he thinks Bryant is a "phony" friend to Odom who failed to help the ex-NBA star when he needed it the most.
> Now, Kobe has issued a statement on Twitter -- and though he doesn't mention P directly, there's no doubt who the message is for.
> "When WE feel the need to question the support of others in moments as critical as a life hanging in the balance, then we must question the kind of culture we have created that has led US to such insensitive suspicion."
> Uhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ojp9QPOP


You are correct. I did not know about this lol


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> What do you think about KrisJ's daughter? What's your prediction?


 

???


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Inconsolable! Khloe Kardashian Blaming Herself For Lamar Odoms Overdose  Why She Thinks Its Her Fault*

Posted on Oct 16, 2015 @ 11:01AM
i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Khloe-Kardashian-Blaming-Herself-PP.jpg?zoom=1.5&fit=551%2C9999​​











*Lamar Odom* continues to fight for his life in a Las Vegas hospital after being found unconscious from a drug overdose on Tuesday. And according to a source, *Khloe Kardashian* is blaming herself for the incident!
Khloe is absolutely inconsolable right now and she is crying hysterically non-stop, a source close to the _Keeping up with the Kardashians_ clan tells RadarOnline.com exclusively.

The source, who is in direct contact with a family member currently in Las Vegas, says that Kardashian feels at least partly responsible for Odomsdemise because of her recent relationship with Odoms one-time colleague, NBA star *James Harden*.
Khloe is saying that if she never started dating James than none of this would have happened, the insider tells Radar.
Obviously, her sisters and mother are telling her that it is not at all her fault.

As Radar previously reported, the 35-year-old former basketball icon had been using cocaine on Saturday, employees at the Nevada brothel where he was found unresponsive told 911 dispatchers.
Although efforts are continuously underway to bring Odom back to consciousness, sources say that the outlook does not look good.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> yes, he possesses a baby face/demeanor that just makes you want to see him do well... even though he has continued to be an addict.
> 
> now if that kid kylie is dating was in a coma, i'd feel a lot less compassion.



Sad as it is, I have to agree with you! Lamar just seems like such a friendly kinda guy that you want to see do well. Hard to explain.


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> I believe Khloe wanted to stay with Lamar, but Kris thought it was messing up the brand, when all those girls kept coming forward claiming they slept with him. She kept his secrets quite for years and would have continued if we the public hadn't found out. Khloe loved being the happily married one. I do also think, she stopped trying to get pregnant, because she wanted Lamar to clean his act up, before she bought a baby into the picture.




I agree


----------



## clydekiwi

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Inconsolable! Khloe Kardashian Blaming Herself For Lamar Odoms Overdose  Why She Thinks Its Her Fault*
> 
> Posted on Oct 16, 2015 @ 11:01AM
> i0.wp.com/radaronline.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Khloe-Kardashian-Blaming-Herself-PP.jpg?zoom=1.5&fit=551%2C9999​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lamar Odom* continues to fight for his life in a Las Vegas hospital after being found unconscious from a drug overdose on Tuesday. And according to a source, *Khloe Kardashian* is blaming herself for the incident!
> Khloe is absolutely inconsolable right now and she is crying hysterically non-stop, a source close to the _Keeping up with the Kardashians_ clan tells RadarOnline.com exclusively.
> 
> The source, who is in direct contact with a family member currently in Las Vegas, says that Kardashian feels at least partly responsible for Odomsdemise because of her recent relationship with Odoms one-time colleague, NBA star *James Harden*.
> Khloe is saying that if she never started dating James than none of this would have happened, the insider tells Radar.
> Obviously, her sisters and mother are telling her that it is not at all her fault.
> 
> As Radar previously reported, the 35-year-old former basketball icon had been using cocaine on Saturday, employees at the Nevada brothel where he was found unresponsive told 911 dispatchers.
> Although efforts are continuously underway to bring Odom back to consciousness, sources say that the outlook does not look good.




Awww [emoji22] i can see khloe like this


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> *yes, he possesses a baby face/demeanor that just makes you want to see him do well... even though he has continued to be an addict.*
> 
> now if that kid kylie is dating was in a coma, i'd feel a lot less compassion.


 
Agree. It seemed like he wanted a family and was not after the fame it brought (he didn't need it it).


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sassys said:


> Its also stressful when the hospital told me Tuesday morning, he was fighting and was going to make it, then I got a different story Wednesday night (His organs was shutting down). I knew my Dad did not want to be on machines and it was up to me to make the decisions. Thank God, I didn't have anyone fighting me on my decisions. The only fight I had was with my mother, who wanted an autopsy. My Dad died from leukemia, so IMO there was no need for an autopsy and I did not allow one.



Our situations with our dads sound really similar. My dad developed pneumonia and turned septic. He had been through something like this already and was on life support for 4 months. Had to learn to walk, talk, feed himself, everything. He was able to come back from that and was mad that we didn't let him go the first time. When it happened again, I knew there was no way he could survive it. I was the one in charge and even though I knew it's what he would want, it still eats on me to this day.
I'm sorry about your loss. I know what an emotional roller coaster it is and it's not easy.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

clydekiwi said:


> Awww [emoji22] i can see khloe like this



Me too. It seems as though she's always had to be the strong one in the family. I remember them discussing it when Robert K died, how badly it affected her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Lamar Odom Surrounded by Women in Brothel Surveillance Footage, Receipt Shows Thousands Spent
*
It's weird seeing him on camera knowing what we know.*

http://www.etonline.com/news/174153_lamar_odom_surrounded_by_women_love_ranch_surveillance_footage/
*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Awwww&#9829;

*Earvin Magic Johnson* &#8207;@*MagicJohnson*  Oct 14
Every year Lamar Odom was with the Lakers, he would buy the rookies their first 2-3 custom suits, that's what type of guy he is.
*17,350 retweets**18,114 favorites*



*Earvin Magic Johnson* &#8207;@*MagicJohnson*  Oct 14
What most people don't realize about Lamar Odom is that he's a better person than he is a basketball player.​


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> Awwww&#9829;
> 
> *Earvin Magic Johnson* &#8207;@*MagicJohnson*  Oct 14
> Every year Lamar Odom was with the Lakers, he would buy the rookies their first 2-3 custom suits, that's what type of guy he is.
> *17,350 retweets**18,114 favorites*
> 
> 
> 
> *Earvin Magic Johnson* &#8207;@*MagicJohnson*  Oct 14
> What most people don't realize about Lamar Odom is that he's a better person than he is a basketball player.​


thats very nice to hear


----------



## NYCBelle

Sassys said:


> I worry that Kris will whisper in Khloe's ear and she won't do right by his kids. I know Khloe Is the one to always tell her mother off, but right now she can't be thinking straight (I've been there and know what it's like to make all the decisions), and the last thing she needs is Kris telling her what she should do and Kim agreeing.



totally believe this and to not give his kids a cent of that life insurance money


----------



## iluvmybags

I actually saw this on the ABC News site first, but the linked article didn't elaborate -- 




*
BREAKING EXCLUSIVE: Lamar Odom Opens His Eyes and Was Able to Communicate*



> ET has learned that Lamar Odom has opened his eyes and has been able to communicate.
> 
> When asked if he wanted to see his children, the 35-year-old former NBA star communicated "Yes," according to a source, though it is unclear if he spoke or used body language.
> 
> Odom has two children with ex-girlfriend Liza Morales -- 17-year-old Destiny and 13-year-old Lamar Odom Jr. The three, along with Odom's aunt JaNean, flew out of New York City on Wednesday to be by the basketball pro's side at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas.
> 
> The kids broke their silence for the first time on Thursday. "Thanks for your outpouring of prayers and support for our dad," Destiny and Lamar Odom Jr. said in the statement to ET. "We are here with our family and friends. We appreciate everyone respecting our privacy at this time. We ask for your continued prayers."
> 
> Odom has been at Sunrise for three days, after being found unconscious on Tuesday at the Love Ranch, a legal brothel in Crystal, Nevada, where he allegedly spent $75,000 during a four-day stay.
> 
> His estranged wife, Khloe Kardashian, has remained by his side since Tuesday night, with many of her family members -- including her mom, Kris Jenner, and sisters, Kim Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian and Kylie Jenner -- joining her at the hospital, though they have since left Vegas.
> 
> After suffering a heart attack and organ failure, Odom was placed in a medically induced coma and on dialysis on Wednesday. He opened his eyes after about 72 hours in the coma, and ET was previously told he was in critical condition.
> 
> ET will update with more information as it comes in.





http://www.etonline.com/news/174156_breaking_lamar_odom_opened_his_and_asked_to_see_his_kids/


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*One minute it's dire, the next minute he's making progress. Hard to know what to believe.

Lamar Odom "Opened His Eyes": Details*




*Lamar Odom* has "opened his eyes," an insider confirms to* Us Weekly.* 
After being unconscious since Tuesday, Oct. 13, the former NBA player opened his eyes at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas on Friday, Oct. 16. He has been in critical condition for nearly 72 hours. 

_Entertainment Tonight_ also reported the news. The site further claimed that Odom was able to communicate. According to _ET,_ Odom was asked if he wanted to see his kids, and communicated "Yes." It still remains unclear how he conveyed his response.
_TMZ_ reports, however, that while there's been evidence of some body movements, including eye opening, doctors say it may be involuntary.

Odom, 35, was found unconscious this past week in his VIP suite at the Love Ranch South, a legal brothel in Pahrump, Nev., where he checked in last Saturday.
In a press conference held by the Sheriff's Department on Wednesday, Oct. 14, it was revealed that Odom "had used up to 10 tabs of sexual performance enhancements over a three day period." The sheriff also noted that 911 calls indicated he had used cocaine on Saturday; blood tests are still pending. According to the presser, the athlete "was [found] unconscious but breathing and had blood coming from his nose and mouth along with a white substance." Two employees, Misty and Richard Hunter, dialed 911. Hunter explained that the pills Odom had been taking were called "Reload."

After he was discovered by brothel employees, his estranged wife, *Khloe Kardashian*, rushed to his bedside from L.A. As previously reported by* Us Weekly*, Kardashian -- who is legally responsible for all medical decisions related to Odom -- was "inconsolable" about her ex's state.


Accompanying Khloe at the hospital were other Kardashian-Jenner family members who visited Odom and left on Thursday night. Since the incident, *Kris Jenner, Rob Kardashian, Kourtney Kardashian, Kendall Jenner*, and *Kylie Jenner* had all asked for prayers for Odom.
NBA players, including Odom's former teammates* Kobe Bryant *and *Ron Artest* (Metta World Peace), also used social media to ask for support and prayers for their friend.



*Us Weekly* reported this past week that Odom's children, *Destiny *and *Lamar Jr.*, and his dad, *Joe Odom*, were flown out by Khloe to be with their dad. The kids released a separate statement of their own late Thursdsay night.
"Thanks for your outpouring of prayers and support for our dad. We are here with our family and friends," the children, whom Odom shares with his ex *Liza Morales*, told *Us*. "We appreciate everyone respecting our privacy at this time. We ask for your continued prayers."



http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/lamar-odom-opened-his-eyes-details-20151610
»


​


 







​


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Awwww&#9829;
> 
> *Earvin Magic Johnson* &#8207;@*MagicJohnson*  Oct 14
> Every year Lamar Odom was with the Lakers, he would buy the rookies their first 2-3 custom suits, that's what type of guy he is.
> *17,350 retweets**18,114 favorites*
> 
> 
> 
> *Earvin Magic Johnson* &#8207;@*MagicJohnson*  Oct 14
> What most people don't realize about Lamar Odom is that he's a better person than he is a basketball player.​



That's so awesome. How he got mixed up with the Ks bums me out.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DC-Cutie said:


> thats very nice to hear





redney said:


> That's so awesome. How he got mixed up with the Ks bums me out.



I know. If only.....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

There's always hope.

*CNN Breaking News* &#8207;@*cnnbrk*  7m7 minutes ago
Lamar Odom improved a "tiny bit" overnight, he was responsive for a moment source says. http://cnn.it/1Ghx2DY


----------



## Crystalina

The Kardashians RUIN LIVES.


----------



## guccimamma

wish we could go back a week, and be making fun of her butt-workout shots.

i hope he pulls through, but not as a vegetable.


----------



## Alekennedy

This is my first post but I've been reading a lot - not only on this forum but others too.

I've been reading this and refreshing every time hoping to see good news. It's the last thing I do before I go to sleep and the first thing I do when I wake up. This is so sad!

I don't know how many of you believe in these "kind of people", but there's a local clairvoyant that almost always gets it right. She'd say something tonight and it would become true in 2 months. I've been following her more lately and EVERYTHING she's said becomes reality. So today she's on the local news channel and she's talking about Lamar and she says that Khloe really did/does love him, that he was really really happy with her and that unfortunately he's been through a lot in his life. She then says that, unfortunately, she sees him with God already.. That he's with him and he won't make it through.

I really, really hope that this doesn't happen but I don't know what to think because she's very reliable.. If anyone wants to know her name, let me know and I'll tell you, I don't know if you'd find any info or news in English because that's not her native language, but I do believe she's been working in LA, too. I HOPE this doesn't create drama, I don't usually trust these types of things but like I've said - she's been right. Everyone has their opinion and own beliefs. I'm just sharing this info & hope that no one gets attacked verbally since this forum tends to get heated very quickly.


----------



## Sassys

Coach Lover Too said:


> Our situations with our dads sound really similar. My dad developed pneumonia and turned septic. He had been through something like this already and was on life support for 4 months. Had to learn to walk, talk, feed himself, everything. He was able to come back from that and was mad that we didn't let him go the first time. When it happened again, I knew there was no way he could survive it. I was the one in charge and even though I knew it's what he would want, it still eats on me to this day.
> I'm sorry about your loss. I know what an emotional roller coaster it is and it's not easy.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> wish we could go back a week, and be making fun of her butt-workout shots.
> 
> i hope he pulls through, but not as a vegetable.



Me too. It's a lot more fun making fun of them. 
I never wish bad on anyone, not even Kris and CJ, as much as I dislike them!


----------



## Alekennedy

guccimamma said:


> wish we could go back a week, and be making fun of her butt-workout shots.
> 
> 
> 
> i hope he pulls through, but not as a vegetable.




Me too! [emoji17]


----------



## NYCBelle

Crystalina said:


> The Kardashians RUIN LIVES.



They're like a hybrid of Black Widows and Preying Mantis lol


----------



## NYCBelle

guccimamma said:


> wish we could go back a week, and be making fun of her butt-workout shots.
> 
> i hope he pulls through, but not as a vegetable.



i agree


----------



## Dallas_Girl

These news sources always try and be the first ones with breaking news. It doesn't matter if they are right or not. They will just issue a retraction of wrong. They do not wait for confirmation before running with it. It's hard to know what to believe when they do this.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> These news sources always try and be the first ones with breaking news. It doesn't matter if they are right or not. They will just issue a retraction of wrong. They do not wait for confirmation before running with it. It's hard to know what to believe when they do this.



That's so true.


----------



## bag-mania

NYCBelle said:


> They're like a hybrid of Black Widows and Preying Mantis lol



Now that's just an insult to the arachnids and insects. 

Both of which are actually useful.


----------



## littlerock

I feel so bad for Khloe. From everything we've seen, she is the most sensitive of the bunch. Took it the hardest when her Dad died (whether bio or not, was still her dad) and the hardest when Bruce transitioned. I believe her love for Lamar was genuine and I think she was heartbroken to ahve to leave him. He forced her hand with his partying and bad boy behavior at the end. I think his actions were tollerable for a while, but the deeper he went with his "friends" like Jamie, the more disrespectful he was to Khloe. I think it's sad what happened to them. They clearly loved each other but drugs, yet again, destroyed another relationship and another man. So sad.


----------



## Swanky

He was an addict before the Ks. If you're an addict or have very close ones that are then this horrible event isn't that surprising


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He was an addict before the Ks. If you're an addict or have very close ones that are then this horrible event isn't that surprising



They didn't help matters either. Putting his phone calls to Khloe on the show and them talking about him when Khloe knew his state of mine is pretty wrong. Bringing up his best friends death...all for ratings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addicted to what before the Ks?  I'm just saying, playing in the NBA wouldn't drugs show up in his testing?


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYCBelle said:


> They didn't help matters either. Putting his phone calls to Khloe on the show and them talking about him when Khloe knew his state of mine is pretty wrong. Bringing up his best friends death...all for ratings.



Exactly. Again, kicking a man when he's down


----------



## NYCBelle

Hope this is true!

http://abc7ny.com/sports/lamar-odom-opened-his-eyes-and-said-good-morning/1036606/

LAS VEGAS (WABC) -- Lamar Odom has opened his eyes and said something, sources told Eyewitness News.

Odom, a former NBA player who grew up in Queens, is in a Las Vegas hospital after being found unconscious Tuesday in a Nevada brothel.

Sources also said that Odom said "good morning," gave the doctors a thumb's up and he is breathing on his own.

Odom, 35, was found at the Love Ranch in Crystal, where he had paid $75,000 for a four-day stay.

The Love Ranch said Odom told at least one of the women when he arrived on Saturday that he had used cocaine earlier in the day. And he bought 10 sexual stimulants, or "herbal Viagra," during his stay, according to a brothel spokesman.

Publicist Alvina Alston issued a statement Friday on behalf of JaNean Mercer, Odom's maternal aunt and godmother.

The statement said in part: "No words can express the overwhelming gratitude we feel for the outpouring of support from around the world."

Alston said Mercer is the sister of Odom's late mother who helped raise him in New York, where she still lives. Mercer and other family members, including estranged wife Khloe Kardashian, are now in Las Vegas.

The statement says, "His complete healing is paramount and our primary focus."

Stay with abc7NY for the latest on this developing story.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wonder if the no visitors to make his room quiet request also is to stop the TMZ and other tabloid leaks.


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Addicted to what before the Ks?  I'm just saying, playing in the NBA wouldn't drugs show up in his testing?


 
He was suspended before the met Khloe for failing drug test and I believe after he left, that is why he never mad it officially to the Knicks.


----------



## purseproblm

DC-Cutie said:


> Addicted to what before the Ks?  I'm just saying, playing in the NBA wouldn't drugs show up in his testing?



Yes they would have, but they don't test out of season unless you're already in the substance abuse program. In season tests are supposed to be random. 
Lamar has represented the US abroad and those players are subject to FIBA rules on drug testing which I believe are IOC rules and administrated by USADA.


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> I feel so bad for Khloe. From everything we've seen, *she is the most sensitive of the bunch. Took it the hardest when her Dad died (whether bio or not, was still her dad) and the hardest when Bruce transitioned*.



Do we know this for a fact, that Khloe is the most sesitive, or is this something the Ks used on their reality show? Is she the most sensitive, or is she the most overbearing as a disguise for being rude.

As for Cait, something tells me the Jenner girls might have taken it the hardest, especially Kendal, who we actually saw distressed. Kendal, in general, strikes me as being the most sensitive.  Khloe is the loudest.

I can see her caring about Rob Sr a lot, because he took her in, as his own.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Do we know this for a fact or is this something the Ks used on their reality show?
> 
> Something tells me the Jenner girls might have taken it the hardest, especially Kendal, who we actually saw distressed.
> 
> *I can see her caring about Robs Sr a lot because he took her in, as his own*.


 
I think that is why she took it the hardest. She also did not speak to them (the rest of the family) for 3yrs after.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> He was suspended before the met Khloe for failing drug test and I believe after he left, that is why he never mad it officially to the Knicks.




I posted earlier but he was suspended for like 5 games early in his career when he was first drafted with the clippers for failing a drug test...they found weed. He went on to play for almost 15 years after without being suspended for failing a drug test. I really don't know where the narrative that he was addicted before he met them came from but it's repeated as much as folks call him an absent father. 

When he left the Lakers is when he went downhill severely.


----------



## berrydiva

purseproblm said:


> Yes they would have, but they don't test out of season unless you're already in the substance abuse program. In season tests are supposed to be random.
> 
> Lamar has represented the US abroad and those players are subject to FIBA rules on drug testing which I believe are IOC rules and administrated by USADA.




Yes they do test out of season. 2 off-season and 4 in-season


ETA: clarified that it's 4 test in season


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He was an addict before the Ks. If you're an addict or have very close ones that are then this horrible event isn't that surprising




What was he addicted to before them and how did he play for 15 years without a drug test pop if he was addicted?

I'm not placing blame on the Kardashians, that's not fair to them but unless the guy was proven an addict before, I think this narrative should stop same as him being called an estranged father...his kids nor ex has ever made such a claim.


----------



## poopsie

Were players tested randomly or at a scheduled time? Random tests are hard to fudge.


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> Were players tested randomly or at a scheduled time? Random tests are hard to fudge.




Randomly. But I will also say that the NBA has the worst drug test policy of major league sports. Players get around weed...that's easy....many of them smoke weed. Coke is a no go....they don't risk doing coke.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I think they mainly are concerned with performance enhancing drugs. I wouldn't really consider weed a drug that enhances your athletic ability.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I think they mainly are concerned with performance enhancing drugs. I wouldn't really consider weed a drug that enhances your athletic ability.



They (the NBA) test for everything. Performance enhancing drugs are not beneficial to BBall players like other sports like football or baseball....they don't need bulk. It's not something very prevalent in BBall.


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> What was he addicted to before them and how did he play for 15 years without a drug test pop if he was addicted?
> 
> I'm not placing blame on the Kardashians, that's not fair to them but unless the guy was proven an addict before, I think this narrative should stop same as him being called an estranged father...his kids nor ex has ever made such a claim.



I think he has tested positive for marijuana. As for cocaine I'm not sure.


----------



## Jikena

http://fr.eonline.com/news/707380/l...ing-on-his-own-and-speaks-to-khloe-kardashian


----------



## NYCBelle

Jikena said:


> http://fr.eonline.com/news/707380/l...ing-on-his-own-and-speaks-to-khloe-kardashian



This is great news hope he keeps improving


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> I think he has tested positive for marijuana. As for cocaine I'm not sure.




Yep...see my 2 posts before the one you quoted. He was drafted in like 99 I think so that was in like the 2000 season or so. Never for Coke or anything else...only once for weed.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> http://fr.eonline.com/news/707380/l...ing-on-his-own-and-speaks-to-khloe-kardashian



I SO hope this is true, but does it seem kinda far fetched to anyone else? Especially given the earlier reports or maybe he wasn't as critical as earlier reported?? I am beyond confused! Happy for him if it's true though!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

On Friday, Odom opened his eyes, saw *Khloé Kardashian*,  who has been by his bedside as he fights for his life, said, *"Hey,  baby,"* gave her a thumbs up and then went back to sleep, a source told  E! News.

Kim:  *I'm pretty sure he was talking to me.*


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> I SO hope this is true, but does it seem kinda far fetched to anyone else? Especially given the earlier reports or maybe he wasn't as critical as earlier reported?? I am beyond confused! Happy for him if it's true though!



Yeah I feel the same. 



Coach Lover Too said:


> On Friday, Odom opened his eyes, saw *Khloé Kardashian*,  who has been by his bedside as he fights for his life, said, *"Hey,  baby,"* gave her a thumbs up and then went back to sleep, a source told  E! News.
> 
> Kim:  *I'm pretty sure he was talking to me.*


----------



## Baglady41

Coach Lover Too said:


> I SO hope this is true, but does it seem kinda far fetched to anyone else? Especially given the earlier reports or maybe he wasn't as critical as earlier reported?? I am beyond confused! Happy for him if it's true though!



Me. It's definitely hard to believe that someone in the state we've been reading about just opens there eyes alert and starts speaking. Miracles happen and maybe this is one of them. I'm happy if it is true.


----------



## Bcabo

TMZ is reporting that he has passed.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Bcabo said:


> TMZ is reporting that he has passed.



Oh gawd. Wtf.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Huffington Post* &#8207;@*HuffingtonPost*  6m6 minutes ago
Lamar Odom reportedly emerges from coma and is breathing http://huff.to/1MItonW


----------



## tweegy

Bcabo said:


> TMZ is reporting that he has passed.



Yeh, there's nothing on TMZ saying that. Post a link


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh gawd. Wtf.



The last report I saw from TMZ says he is being weaned off life support to breath on his own. Not that he has passed.


----------



## berrydiva

Bcabo said:


> TMZ is reporting that he has passed.




No they're not...at least I don't see that on TMZ. Where's the link?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The last report I saw from TMZ says he is being weaned off life support to breath on his own. Not that he has passed.



This was posted 30+ minutes ago.

*Lamar Odom* was able to breathe on his own, with the help of a mask rather than a ventilator ... TMZ has learned.
Our sources say doctors are trying to get Lamar functioning on his own, so a few minutes before this story was posted, they took him off the ventilator and put a breathing mask on Odom.  
We're told doctors are putting him back on the ventilator and used the mask as a test, and they plan on going back and forth to see if Lamar would be able to breath without heavy life support.
It's another hopeful sign. As we reported, tests Friday morning revealed Lamar's heart has shown *some improvement*. That said, our sources were quick to add Lamar is not out of the woods by any means, and it's unclear if he'll be able to sustain breathing on his own.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/16/lamar-odom-life-support-ventilator/#ixzz3olVkHEr5​


----------



## Baglady41

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Huffington Post* &#8207;@*HuffingtonPost*  6m6 minutes ago
> Lamar Odom reportedly emerges from coma and is breathing http://huff.to/1MItonW



I read on tmz that they are weaning him off the ventilator. In my unfortunate experience it's a test they do to see if you are ready to completely come off. They have you on the machine for a few minutes and off for a few minutes. That sounds a lot more believable to me than him just waking up and saying "hey baby".


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

So is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Baglady41 said:


> I read on tmz that they are weaning him off the ventilator. In my unfortunate experience it's a test they do to see if you are ready to completely come off. They have you on the machine for a few minutes and off for a few minutes. That sounds a lot more believable to me than him just waking up and saying "hey baby".



Me too! My dad was on life support and it did NOT happen the way it's being reported. Not to say it can't happen, just saying it's not likely.

Somebody on the comment section thinks like we do! lol

*Kyle Z. Novak* &#8207;@*kyzanova*  17m17 minutes ago
@*TMZ* I swear to god if the Kardashians make this a plot on their "reality" show....I'm just going to give up on humanity


----------



## littlerock

Jayne1 said:


> *Do we know this for a fact, that Khloe is the most sesitive, or is this something the Ks used on their reality show?* Is she the most sensitive, or is she the most overbearing as a disguise for being rude.
> 
> As for Cait, something tells me the Jenner girls might have taken it the hardest, especially Kendal, who we actually saw distressed. Kendal, in general, strikes me as being the most sensitive.  Khloe is the loudest.
> 
> I can see her caring about Rob Sr a lot, because he took her in, as his own.



No, that's why I've said "from everything we've seen." I choose to believe it, because it makes sense to me. Sometimes loud people are overcompensating for being sensitive and insecure.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I think TMZ is being confused with TMZtoday. The latter is not the real TMZ site.


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> Randomly. But I will also say that the NBA has the worst drug test policy of major league sports. Players get around weed...that's easy....many of them smoke weed. Coke is a no go....they don't risk doing coke.



What about opiates? I heard that's what lamar was into. And don't they practically give out painkillers like candy in major league sports when there are injuries? To keep them playing? I doubt players get intot oo much trouble for having opiates in their system.. just a guess.


----------



## whimsic

Bcabo said:


> TMZ is reporting that he has passed.



TMZ responds to inaccurate Lamar Odom report 

 Entertainment outlet TMZ reacted furiously on Friday and moved to distance itself from a hoax news report that claimed Lamar Odom had died.  

 Check out this story on USATODAY.com: http://usat.ly/1Ly7u6b


----------



## Bcabo

Dallas_Girl said:


> I think TMZ is being confused with TMZtoday. The latter is not the real TMZ site.




You are correct.   I confused the two sites.  My apologies.


----------



## Baglady41

Coach Lover Too said:


> Me too! My dad was on life support and it did NOT happen the way it's being reported. Not to say it can't happen, just saying it's not likely.
> 
> Somebody on the comment section thinks like we do! lol
> 
> *Kyle Z. Novak* &#8207;@*kyzanova*  17m17 minutes ago
> @*TMZ* I swear to god if the Kardashians make this a plot on their "reality" show....I'm just going to give up on humanity



My dad too. I spent a lot of time on the floor with vented patients and the nurses always said the longer you stay on the less likely it is for you to come off. I wouldn't be doubting as much had I not read that he was talking.  To go from having 4 organs failing, multiple strokes machines keeping you alive, not to mention medication keeping you sedated while you are on the machines sounds a little over the top for me.  To be clear I do hope for his sake it's true. It just sounds off. As far as giving up on humanity comment. I hear that. But, I would like to believe that even the K's wouldn't mess around with something like this.


----------



## simone72

Looks like some great breaking news:

LAMAR ODOM CONSCIOUS, BREATHING ON HIS OWN IN LAS VEGAS HOSPITAL

LAS VEGAS -- Lamar Odom is conscious and breathing on his own in a Las Vegas hospital and has spoken a few words, a source told ESPN on Friday.

Odom no longer has a breathing tube, the source said. He is wearing a breathing mask and remains in critical condition, however.

Sources told ESPN that Odom's condition had been improving slightly over the past 36 hours, but he remained sedated as doctors worked to make sure his organs functioned properly.

Odom has been in the hospital since Tuesday, when he was found unconscious at Nevada's Love Ranch brothel, 90 minutes northwest of Las Vegas. He was rushed to the hospital and put on life support. As recently as Thursday night, sources told ESPN that Odom was "not out of the woods yet."

Nye County sheriff Sharon Wehrly said on Wednesday that an employee called 911 dispatchers and said Odom was unresponsive with blood and "white stuff" coming from his nose and mouth.

Late Thursday night, Khloe Kardashian, Odom's estranged wife, said her family won't be posting content online while attending to his health crisis. Kardashian's representative confirmed Friday that the message on the reality TV star's official app was posted by the family.

It read: "As a family, we've decided to hold off on publishing content across our apps while we continue to support and pray for Lamar."

She also thanked fans for their kindness and understanding. The message was addressed to fans as a note from Kardashian.

Meanwhile, Odom's aunt and godmother also thanked the public for its support, saying they're focused on his "complete healing."

Publicist Alvina Alston issued a statement Friday on behalf of JaNean Mercer, Odom's maternal aunt and godmother.

The statement said in part: "No words can express the overwhelming gratitude we feel for the outpouring of support from around the world."

Alston said Mercer is the sister of Odom's late mother, who helped raise him in New York, where Mercer still lives. Mercer and other family members are now in Las Vegas.

The statement said: "His complete healing is paramount and our primary focus."

Information from The Associated Press was included in this report.


----------



## Alekennedy

Coach Lover Too said:


> On Friday, Odom opened his eyes, saw *Khloé Kardashian*,  who has been by his bedside as he fights for his life, said, *"Hey,  baby,"* gave her a thumbs up and then went back to sleep, a source told  E! News.
> 
> Kim:  *I'm pretty sure he was talking to me.*




Omg so happy! Hope this is true.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Baglady41 said:


> My dad too. I spent a lot of time on the floor with vented patients and the nurses always said the longer you stay on the less likely it is for you to come off. I wouldn't be doubting as much had I not read that he was talking.  To go from having 4 organs failing, multiple strokes machines keeping you alive, not to mention medication keeping you sedated while you are on the machines sounds a little over the top for me.  To be clear I do hope for his sake it's true. It just sounds off. As far as giving up on humanity comment. I hear that. But, I would like to believe that even the K's wouldn't mess around with something like this.



I swear, the cynical side of me wonders if we're being punked! I keep thinking *what if....it's all been a set up* but then the reasonable side of me says *there's no way they could pay the hospital/drs off to go along with it.* I hope I'm not the only one who's had that thought but I'll admit it has crossed my mind after hearing the latest reports.


----------



## Longchamp

Pray for Lamar!


Totally off topic.  
Am I the only one that finds the $75,000 comment a little suspect?
Seems too high to me.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jikena said:


> http://fr.eonline.com/news/707380/l...ing-on-his-own-and-speaks-to-khloe-kardashian




This is awesome


----------



## BadAzzBish

I wish the media would chill for a bit. Its the same 'doing well/doing bad' stories like Bobbi Kristina. Its an emotional roller coaster i don't want to be on.


----------



## Jikena

BadAzzBish said:


> I wish the media would chill for a bit. Its the same 'doing well/doing bad' stories like Bobbi Kristina. Its an emotional roller coaster i don't want to be on.



I agree.


----------



## DiorT

Tmz is not reporting that.  It says he is being weaned off life support.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Longchamp said:


> Pray for Lamar!
> 
> 
> Totally off topic.
> Am I the only one that finds the $75,000 comment a little suspect?
> Seems too high to me.



I don't know what these places charge but can see it possible to add up to that much 
25k a day/night for  24 hr service of 2 girls in a VIP 'suite' with meals and booze. tip is probably added in like spa treatment. 

What I wonder about is the hey baby comment to Khloe being reported by E, her station. 
So possible she leaked it?


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't know what these places charge but can see it possible to add up to that much
> 25k a day/night for  24 hr service of 2 girls in a VIP 'suite' with meals and booze. tip is probably added in like spa treatment.
> 
> What I wonder about is the hey baby comment to Khloe being reported by E, her station.
> So possible she leaked it?



Apparently all the leaks are coming form E.


----------



## Longchamp

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't know what these places charge but can see it possible to add up to that much
> 25k a day/night for  24 hr service of 2 girls in a VIP 'suite' with meals and booze. tip is probably added in like spa treatment.
> 
> What I wonder about is the hey baby comment to Khloe being reported by E, her station.
> So possible she leaked it?




I just looked at TMZ website and saw this was posted earlier today. 
I don't know, $75,000 sounds way too high to me.


http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/15/lamar-odom-overcharged-money-stolen-brothel-love-ranch/?adid=hero3






*Lamar Odom*'s people and his family believe the brothel where he stayed grossly overcharged him and pilfered his cash.
As we reported, the Love Ranch charged Lamar $75,000 for his 3-day stay and charged it to his credit card. We're told one of Lamar's business people and someone from the Kardashian camp asked Ranch owner *Dennis Hof* for a full accounting, suspecting they fleeced him.
Ranch owner Dennis Hof tells TMZ, *Lamar paid* for 2 women to be with him 24/7, and it adds up.
Lamar's people and the Kardashians are also suspicious because Lamar's personal effects were returned to his bodyguard with no cash ... not a single dollar. We're told the bodyguard thinks money was taken from the backpack, because he says Lamar always carried large sums of cash.
Hof insists nothing was taken from Lamar's personal belongings.


----------



## Eva1991

Jayne1 said:


> Do we know this for a fact, that Khloe is the most sesitive, or is this something the Ks used on their reality show? Is she the most sensitive, or is she the most overbearing as a disguise for being rude.
> 
> As for Cait, something tells me the Jenner girls might have taken it the hardest, especially Kendal, who we actually saw distressed. Kendal, in general, strikes me as being the most sensitive.  Khloe is the loudest.
> 
> I can see her caring about Rob Sr a lot, because he took her in, as his own.



Don't know about Khloe but as far as Cait's transition is concerned I too think that the Jenner girls took it the hardest. They're her biological children and still in their teens; it must have been really difficult for them to wrap their minds around this and to adjust.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

BadAzzBish said:


> I wish the media would chill for a bit. Its the same 'doing well/doing bad' stories like Bobbi Kristina. Its an emotional roller coaster i don't want to be on.



I so agree! I'd rather have *no* updates than have *Oh he's passed* - *Oh he's headed home* The updates are so extreme that it does cause speculation. Unreal.

I am still hoping for the best for him though.


----------



## Eva1991

Jikena said:


> http://fr.eonline.com/news/707380/l...ing-on-his-own-and-speaks-to-khloe-kardashian



Great news!


----------



## Lounorada

I'm wondering why Lamar doesn't have his own thread on here... 
Surely if him and Khloe are 'divorced' it entitles him to get his own thread, no?


----------



## chinableu

Khloe must have some powerful hooha. He's been in my thoughts and prayers and I don't even know the man. Not a Kardashian follower but they really pulled it together for Lamar.


----------



## berrydiva

littlerock said:


> What about opiates? I heard that's what lamar was into. And don't they practically give out painkillers like candy in major league sports when there are injuries? To keep them playing? I doubt players get intot oo much trouble for having opiates in their system.. just a guess.



I don't know about opiates but things that leave your system quick is more what they use. From the players I know in both the NBA and NFL, if they're taking meds that's factored into their test....either reschedule, a list of meds provided to eliminate from testing, etc. If he was on that, I obviously don't know one way or the other...I've never heard that story. 

All I'm saying is that the guy was never called an addict before nor was that a rumor about him prior and he played for 15 years with no issues after his 1st incident. There's more evidence to the contrary than the narrative that he was some hard core addict prior to being kick from the Lakers. Of course I'm biased in my opinion of this given having known the guy and fully respect and accept that it skews my ability to be more balanced or open to the negative rumors. 









As a side note: It's also sad that the Kardashians are being blamed for his own self-destructive behaviors. However, it would be interesting to see if they reflect on the image they have cultivated of themselves over the years. It should come as no surprise to them that people would react this way given how everything in their lives is fodder for personal gains. What we perceive ourselves to be often doesn't align with how we think people perceive us nor does it align with their actual perception in reality. If what they put out into the public was different, then people would definitely express more sympathy to them in this situation.


----------



## clydekiwi

They are going to make a good storyline out of this. Does lamar have to give permission for this story to be aired on kuwtk


----------



## littlerock

berrydiva said:


> I don't know about opiates but things that leave your system quick is more what they use. From the players I know in both the NBA and NFL, if they're taking meds that's factored into their test....either reschedule, a list of meds provided to eliminate from testing, etc. If he was on that, I obviously don't know one way or the other...I've never heard that story.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the guy was never called an addict before nor was that a rumor about him prior and he played for 15 years with no issues after his 1st incident. There's more evidence to the contrary than the narrative that he was some hard core addict prior to being kick from the Lakers. Of course I'm biased in my opinion of this given having known the guy and fully respect and accept that it skews my ability to be more balanced or open to the negative rumors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note: It's also sad that the Kardashians are being blamed for his own self-destructive behaviors. However, it would be interesting to see if they reflect on the image they have cultivated of themselves over the years. It should come as no surprise to them that people would react this way given how everything in their lives is fodder for personal gains. What we perceive ourselves to be often doesn't align with how we think people perceive us nor does it align with their actual perception in reality. If what they put out into the public was different, then people would definitely express more sympathy to them in this situation.



Good point, they probably have to have valid prescritpions for any controlled substances they are on and without, test dirty.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/lamar-odom-is-doing-well-reportedly-talked-to-khloe-kardashian-20151610
*
*
*
*Lamar Odom* is showing signs of improvement. A source tells *Us Weekly *that the former NBA pro is doing better, has opened his eyes, and even talked on Friday, Oct. 16.


&#8220;Lamar is doing well and opened his eyes this morning,&#8221; an insider tells* Us*. &#8220;He grabbed the doctor&#8217;s hand and his first word was &#8216;Hello.&#8217;&#8221; Odom, who has been in the hospital since Tuesday, Oct. 13, after being found unconscious at the legal Love Ranch South brothel in Pahrump, Nev., is also now breathing on his own. 
*&#8220;Once he started breathing, they asked him if he wanted to see Khloe,&#8221; the source adds, explaining that estranged wife Khloe Kardashian had to leave the room while doctors were removing his ventilator. &#8220;It is really a miracle. His heart is working and everything.&#8221; The source adds that doctors are still unclear exactly what caused Odom to go into a coma. &#8220;He was not brain dead,&#8221; the insider claims. &#8220;The truth is, doctors are still figuring out a lot right now.&#8221;*


_E! News _claimed that Odom said &#8220;Hey baby&#8221; to Kardashian and even gave her a thumbs-up before going back to sleep.
According to a second source close to the situatuon, "Lamar is conscious and was able to say 'Hi' to Khloe, but his condition remains guarded."
&#8220;Khloe has been there by his side all day, every day,&#8221; the first source tells *Us*. &#8220;She hasn&#8217;t left his side.&#8221; Odom&#8217;s kids, *Destiny* and *Lamar Jr.*, were also able to see and speak to their dad.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ed-to-khloe-kardashian-20151610#ixzz3om2lYzVT 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook

Comment on the website:


CLX  Greatlady1 &#8226; 2 hours agoThe story was originally that they asked if he wanted to see his kids, and he said yes. I guess we're changing it now to bring the focus back to Khloe. The fact that someone is claiming to know these intimate facts, or Khloe is leaking this intimate facts, is horrific. No one should be making any announcements about anything having to do with his health, except for his personal representative. All of these leaked stories are vile, and I'm guessing it's 100% coming from that sick, sick family.





​


----------



## bag-princess

Dallas_Girl said:


> I just want to know, where the hell was Master P when Lamar needed him the most?





maybe the same place Kobe was!


----------



## guccimamma

this man is physically amazing. hope it's all true, and he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Encore Hermes

am very happy for Lamar but I wish sources would leak in a more factual way and maybe less mention of true love Saint Khloe 
Who left him couple years ago, sold his home,  Has signed on the dotted one divorcing him, and has moved on 2x with guys but keeps using him for the show imo. 

Jmo


----------



## Jikena

But... even if he did wake up, aren't his kidneys and something else (can't remember) failing ? Does it mean he will need transplants if he survives this ?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I just find some of it really hard to believe. Either he didn't have one foot in the grave as earlier stated or they're embellishing his recovery. Something doesn't make sense here (and yes, I believe in miracles) but it's hard not to question things when the K's (Kris) are involved.


----------



## Katel

Coach Lover Too said:


> I swear, the cynical side of me wonders if we're being punked! I keep thinking *what if....it's all been a set up* but then the reasonable side of me says *there's no way they could pay the hospital/drs off to go along with it.* I hope I'm not the only one who's had that thought but I'll admit it has crossed my mind after hearing the latest reports.



I have wondered this too. Even at the start. 



Lounorada said:


> I'm wondering why Lamar doesn't have his own thread on here...
> Surely if him and Khloe are 'divorced' it entitles him to get his own thread, no?



Yes! I keep wondering this as well.

I hope Lamar will be OK in his life here.


----------



## poopsie

Encore Hermes said:


> am very happy for Lamar but I wish sources would leak in a more factual way and maybe less mention of true love Saint Khloe
> Who left him couple years ago, sold his home,  Has signed on the dotted one divorcing him, and has moved on 2x with guys but keeps using him for the show imo.
> 
> Jmo





IKR

On a happier note it must be driving the Kimbecile crazy trying to get her shine back


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Y'all know if Lamar recovers Kris will be pimping Khloe out as the next Mother Teresa.


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just find some of it really hard to believe. Either he didn't have one foot in the grave as earlier stated or they're embellishing his recovery. Something doesn't make sense here (and yes, I believe in miracles) but it's hard not to question things when the K's (Kris) are involved.



Yeah me too... Not believing anything from the media until it's official.


----------



## Encore Hermes

We really don't know much. We know he went to the hospital, the emergency that led to the hospitalization per the 911 call, and that is about it. The people in the room are not saying anything thing about his condition to the legitimate press using their names as source.


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just find some of it really hard to believe. Either he didn't have one foot in the grave as earlier stated or they're embellishing his recovery. Something doesn't make sense here (and yes, I believe in miracles) but it's hard not to question things when the K's (Kris) are involved.



it's all too weird. crack, prostitutes, kardashians, still-his-wife, herbal viagra, 75k, coma, heart failure, miraculous comeback....

that's a lot for one week.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

poopsie said:


> On a happier note it must be driving the Kimbecile crazy trying to get her shine back


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> it's all too weird. crack, prostitutes, kardashians, still-his-wife, herbal viagra, 75k, coma, heart failure, miraculous comeback....
> 
> that's a lot for one week.



Sounds like the makings of an E Online Kardashian Special!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> it's all too weird. crack, prostitutes, kardashians, still-his-wife, herbal viagra, 75k, coma, heart failure, miraculous comeback....
> 
> that's a lot for one week.


Don't forget multiple strokes.


----------



## guccimamma

Coach Lover Too said:


> Sounds like the makings of an E Online Kardashian Special!



sadly, it does. 

i do hope he recovers, not sure what would happen after that.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> am very happy for Lamar but I wish sources would leak in a more factual way and maybe less mention of true love Saint Khloe
> Who left him couple years ago, sold his home,  Has signed on the dotted one divorcing him, and has moved on 2x with guys but keeps using him for the show imo.
> 
> Jmo





Coach Lover Too said:


> Y'all know if Lamar recovers Kris will be pimping Khloe out as the next Mother Teresa.



So, when he recovers, what will Khloe do?  Go back to partying on a yacht with the bearded one?


----------



## clydekiwi

guccimamma said:


> it's all too weird. crack, prostitutes, kardashians, still-his-wife, herbal viagra, 75k, coma, heart failure, miraculous comeback....
> 
> 
> 
> that's a lot for one week.







Coach Lover Too said:


> Sounds like the makings of an E Online Kardashian Special!







Coach Lover Too said:


> Don't forget multiple strokes.




Yes it does sound wierd.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> am very happy for Lamar but I wish sources would leak in a more factual way and maybe less mention of true love Saint Khloe
> Who left him couple years ago, sold his home,  Has signed on the dotted one divorcing him, and has moved on 2x with guys but keeps using him for the show imo.
> 
> Jmo




I agree.


----------



## addisonshopper

good lord


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Kris Jenner gave an interview to Access Hollywood.





*             Kris Jenner: Lamar Odom Opened Eyes, Has Spoken To Khloe          *

                                        October 16, 2015 3 PM PDT                                                 


                                                                                               There's good news coming in about Lamar Odom. His condition has improved, Kris Jenner tells Access Hollywood's Billy Bush.
Doctors are now trying to wean Lamar off of the ventilator and he is now on a breathing mask.
Lamar has also opened his eyes and spoken to Khloe Kardashian, who has only left his side once.


He went back to sleep earlier on Friday, but he is not in a coma. Medical personnel were trying to wake him up gently.
While  there have been signs of improvement, Lamar remains in very, very  critical condition and the damage to his vital organs is serious. But,  he has given a thumbs up sign.


Kris will return to Las Vegas.
Odom  was taken to Sunrise Hospital & Medical Center in Las Vegas, Nev.,  earlier this week after he was found unresponsive in a legal brothel.
-- _Access Hollywood Staff_



Read more at http://www.accesshollywood.com/arti...ed-eyes-has-spoken-khloe/#jB1wKggJLxcRaZiD.99


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Well if he was in a medically induced coma, then they were giving his body a chance to detox without unnecessary stress. 

They probably woke him up from it. That isn't quite the dire situation as your body putting you in a coma. Still bad but just not as bad. If that makes sense.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> So, when he recovers, what will Khloe do?  Go back to partying on a yacht with the bearded one?



Doubtful. I don't think the arrangement would work for either of them after this.  It is probably a bit uncomfortable now but I can't imagine having all his teammates ask his girlfriend about her husband. "_And then his eyes fluttered and he squeezed my hand and said hi baby..........._  or was that kimbicile's hand he squeezed?  Anywhoo

I wouldn't be surprised if Lamar goes back on the show while he is recuperating.


----------



## poopsie

If PMK is returning to Vegas who is going to take care of Kimmie? The nanny?


----------



## Dallas_Girl

poopsie said:


> If PMK is returning to Vegas who is going to take care of Kimmie? The nanny?




Kayne [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Irishgal

I wonder why a representative from the medical team or the hospital spokesperson is not being given the ok to give an update. Is PMK only allowing the media that will spin it the way she wants? 
I hope all the best for Lamar. If anyone can recover from this (although we don't really know his current medical condition) it's a fairly young athlete.


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> If PMK is returning to Vegas who is going to take care of Kimmie? The nanny?


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie said:


> If PMK is returning to Vegas who is going to take care of Kimmie? The nanny?


----------



## madamefifi

Jikena said:


> But... even if he did wake up, aren't his kidneys and something else (can't remember) failing ? Does it mean he will need transplants if he survives this ?




Kidneys can return to normal function after acute failure. The reports also said he was in some type of "heart failure", I'm guessing he developed an arrhythmia from too much cocaine; I read somewhere that he coded in the ambulance. Hopefully he will pull through from this massive insult to his organs. The human body is truly a miraculous machine when you think about it--people can recover completely from seemingly devastating trauma. I expect, being an athlete, he was in pretty good shape, which is always a plus.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Someone* unnamed VERY close to the situation is giving reports to the news stations. Hmmmm, now I wonder who that might be??


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Irishgal said:


> I wonder why a representative from the medical team or the hospital spokesperson is not being given the ok to give an update. Is PMK only allowing the media that will spin it the way she wants?
> I hope all the best for Lamar. If anyone can recover from this (although we don't really know his current medical condition) it's a fairly young athlete.



I would be a lot more willing to believe what a hospital spokesperson might say instead of all these hit/misses reports.


----------



## Irishgal

Coach Lover Too said:


> I would be a lot more willing to believe what a hospital spokesperson might say instead of all these hit/misses reports.




Yes that was my point. Generally the information flow is- attending physician to family, then the family can tell whomever they wish. So anyone who is "a source" is not a doctor or other medical personal.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Irishgal said:


> Yes that was my point. Generally the information flow is- attending physician to family, then the family can tell whomever they wish. So anyone who is "a source" is not a doctor or other medical personal.



Exactly. I was agreeing with you. You would think the family would do it that way, but this isn't your typical family. It's terrible that we have to question everything they do, but they've done it to themselves.


----------



## Irishgal

Coach Lover Too said:


> Exactly. I was agreeing with you. You would think the family would do it that way, but this isn't your typical family. It's terrible that we have to question everything they do, but they've done it to themselves.




Agreed! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I wouldn't put it past his dad to leak info. He isn't exactly a standup guy.


----------



## GoGlam

Dallas_Girl said:


> I wouldn't put it past his dad to leak info. He isn't exactly a standup guy.




Yep, he's done it before.  I'm sure he'd sell any of this for just s few bucks.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Someone* unnamed VERY close to the situation is giving reports to the news stations. Hmmmm, now I wonder who that might be??



Now, who could it be?


----------



## Jayne1

Dallas_Girl said:


> I wouldn't put it past his dad to leak info. He isn't exactly a standup guy.



Can't see it being the dad he's not got enough going on upstairs to leak this kind of info, especially since most of the info is highly in favour of the Ks.


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:


> Can't see it being the dad he's not got enough going on upstairs to leak this kind of info, especially since most of the info is highly in favour of the Ks.




Good point. The spin is K favorable. What a shock.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> Now, who could it be?



Ta-da! You're the weiner!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Irishgal said:


> Good point. The spin is K favorable. What a shock.



Yep, and they're known for exaggerating.


----------



## IStuckACello

I think even though he's a celebrity, it's violating confidentiality rules for the hospital or doc to talk about him. I tried asking my cousin if he was at her hospital and she gave me a firm "You know I can't tell you even if he was" lol


----------



## guccimamma

now that things are looking up,  ryan seacrest will probably visit.


----------



## AEGIS

Lounorada said:


> I'm wondering why Lamar doesn't have his own thread on here...
> Surely if him and Khloe are 'divorced' it entitles him to get his own thread, no?



honestly, who on TPF would care about a basketball player if not for his relationship with khloe? hump didn't have his own thread, autin miles didn't....reggie did after a looong time


----------



## AEGIS

Jikena said:


> But... even if he did wake up, aren't his kidneys and something else (can't remember) failing ? Does it mean he will need transplants if he survives this ?



honestly, they told us my grandma had kidney problems but she was dehyrated.


----------



## Irishgal

IStuckACello said:


> I think even though he's a celebrity, it's violating confidentiality rules for the hospital or doc to talk about him. I tried asking my cousin if he was at her hospital and she gave me a firm "You know I can't tell you even if he was" lol




Yes, they cannot talk about anyone's clinical status or even confirm or deny if the patient is in their facility, unless the patient, or the whomever has power or attorney (if the patient is not able to speak for himself) signs a release of information AND if the release is signed the scope of the content to be released would be outlined in the ROI, along with a timeframe (Dr. X can make statements on this date only, something,Ike that) so that the content is controlled.


----------



## bag-mania

LAMAR ODOM
LUCKY BREAK ON OXYGEN FRONT

Lamar Odom was never without oxygen ... and this is a critical factor weighing in his recovery.

Our sources tell us, when Lamar was admitted to the first hospital in Pahrump, Nevada after the 911 call, his respirations were 6-8 breaths a minute. Normal is 12-20. That led doctors to conclude he was never without oxygen.

We're also told when the ambulance picked Lamar up from the Love Ranch, his blood had 38% oxygen saturation. Paramedics treated him and by the time he entered the ER, the percentage increased to 58%. Normal blood saturation is in the high 90's.

Doctors who are treating Lamar are hopeful he did not suffer significant brain damage because of lack of oxygen. This is all consistent with the person who called 911 and said Lamar was struggling but breathing.

The wild card is that Lamar suffered a series of strokes in the hospital, and it's still undetermined what it did to his brain.

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/16/lamar-odom-oxygen-deprivation-brain-damage


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> now that things are looking up,  ryan seacrest will probably visit.



With consent forms in hand for the next season of KUWTK.


----------



## Alekennedy

dallas_girl said:


> i wouldn't put it past his dad to leak info. He isn't exactly a standup guy.




+1


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> Very strict rules there. I use to watch their show all the time. I truly believed Dennis. He didn't seem like he was trying to profit off Lamar and this situation. He seemed like he was 100% telling the truth and was really a friend to Lamar.



I used to watch the show, too! 

(He once wrote this very thoughtful piece arguing for the legalization of prostitution and he made a lot of sense: his point was that people are going to do it anyway, and everybody involved is safer if it's legalized and regulated.)



Sassys said:


> LOl. All transactions are done in each girls rooms, there is no need for them to carry anything. Each room has an ensuite bathroom as well. Lamar was in the VIP room.



The girls set their own prices so they work things out with the client. Then they take the money to the front desk and let them know the price for the specific amount of time. When the time is up, the girls are alerted and they can rebook if they want to. 



guccimamma said:


> yes, he possesses a baby face/demeanor that just makes you want to see him do well... even though he has continued to be an addict.
> 
> now if that kid kylie is dating was in a coma, i'd feel a lot less compassion.






Coach Lover Too said:


> Sad as it is, I have to agree with you! Lamar just seems like such a friendly kinda guy that you want to see do well. Hard to explain.



It sucks when anyone is in a coma, but when I heard it was Lamar, I just thought, "Oh, NO!"


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> With consent forms in hand for the next season of KUWTK.



i guess khloe can sign them while he is unconscious....


----------



## hermes_lemming

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can't help but wonder if he was attempting suicide, given the large amounts of cocaine they keep mentioning?


No he wasnt..he just tried to numb the pain. When you fall so low, you stop caring. You just don't want to feel anymore. Hence the drugs and alcohol. 


ByeKitty said:


> Maybe not "intentional" suicide... But it definitely looks like he was on a multiple-day coke bender. It's an effective way to "detach" from life woes, and once you're in the midst of it, you'll never want it to end - at least, if you're built like Lamar or others that are susceptible to addiction. Cocaine highs only last for like half an hour or so, so it's easy to just want more, more, more...to keep going.


This. No idea how long cocaine lasts but I do believe it has a fast half life or whatever the proper drug term is. Another thing too is that if you've taken it before, your body naturally develops a tolerance to the drug so you have to take more to achieve the same "high".


----------



## hermes_lemming

poopsie said:


> Were players tested randomly or at a scheduled time? Random tests are hard to fudge.


At random but they have a general idea when the testing might start. Depending on how much you use and how often, it takes a while for it leave your system. Some disappear within 48 hours, others leave traces up to a week, etc. So if you know you're going to be tested, you stop way before (depending on how much you had taken) and do everything to flush it out of your system and detox, etc.

And since they're athletes, naturally they have a faster metabolism so they will be able to process the drug quickly. 

It's just a sad situation. I've known several people who used drugs. One person did hard core recreational drugs (herion, coke, speedballs, etc) for several yrs. When he decided to stop, he was an utter azz as his body coming off the drugs. And it literally took 6 months or so before everything left his system. Two other people did weed for decades - they now have absolutely zero short term memories and are basically human sloths.  Last but not least,  another person who not only did cocaine in his 20s and early 30s, but also sold the stuff (yea, former drug lord). He recently fell off the wagon for a month or two (he is now almost 40) and omg, was he a completely different person. He is now in rehab but his "recreational" yrs did a number to him internally. The human body only has so much reserves and those type of drugs are hard on the system. Example : meth.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think he was deliberately trying to end it.  He's an addict.  .  . they choose their addiction over everything; food, wife, kids, job, living, etc. . .


----------



## hermes_lemming

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think he was deliberately trying to end it.  He's an addict.  .  . they choose their addiction over everything; food, wife, kids, job, living, etc. . .


 I agree. It's like when someone has a bad day and either goes home and pours themselves a glass of wine or heads to the bar to drown their sorrows. They drink why? To forget their troubles and numb the pain. That's what Lamar did - except slightly different  (brothel, drugs and alcohol).

As you can see, I've known several addicts. It's truly sad to watch. And what's crazy is that they all claim "oh no one could tell..." Um no, it's quite discernable, buddy. And sometimes they replace one addiction with another (eg. Drugs for alcohol, alcohol for smoking or sex addiction, etc). They're just chasing that high.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't think he was trying to end it, either. When someone's been using drugs for a long time, they build up a tolerance to them, so they have to keep using more and more to get the effect they want.

(I watch a lot of A&E's Intervention.)


----------



## VickyB

Just saw on DF that Lamar is doing better. I think the tag line of the story is something like "Lamar comes to after Khloe said I love you". At any rate, he is being eased off the ventilator, CT scan yielded positive results, off dialysis etc. No additional deets re impact on organs, brain, prognosis etc.  Time will tell if this is all true or further fabrication. I hope this is the case and that he is able to make a full recovery.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Encore Hermes said:


> am very happy for Lamar but I wish sources would leak in a more factual way and maybe less mention of true love Saint Khloe
> Who left him couple years ago, sold his home,  Has signed on the dotted one divorcing him, and has moved on 2x with guys but keeps using him for the show imo.
> 
> Jmo



This all day.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

guccimamma said:


> now that things are looking up,  ryan seacrest will probably visit.





VickyB said:


> With consent forms in hand for the next season of KUWTK.



Yep.

The timeline of this is weird, it's such a fluctuating story. I don't know if we will ever hear the truth...


----------



## skislope15

I'm just hoping that Lamar has a big event the day Kim has a baby.... Something like Lamar discharged from hospital or Lamar walks for he first time and Other news Kim gives birth to Left west or whatever ridiculous name there going with. Anything to steal her thunder.

Anyone else think that James Harden is probably done with Khloe at this point? Is she planning on spending every hour at his bedside and then when he recovers she's going back to James? I just don't see that flying


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> honestly, who on TPF would care about a basketball player if not for his relationship with khloe? hump didn't have his own thread, autin miles didn't....reggie did after a looong time



Well, being honest I don't care, I was merely surprised he hasn't got his own thread. I don't know much about the man, but I thought he deserves some freedom from the K's!


----------



## VickyB

VickyB said:


> Just saw on DF that Lamar is doing better. I think the tag line of the story is something like "Lamar comes to after Khloe said I love you". At any rate, he is being eased off the ventilator, CT scan yielded positive results, off dialysis etc. No additional deets re impact on organs, brain, prognosis etc.  Time will tell if this is all true or further fabrication. I hope this is the case and that he is able to make a full recovery.



Copying my above post from a number of hours ago and adding this link to a more recent CNN story. Hopeful news....

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/16/us/lamar-odom-condition/


----------



## uhpharm01

VickyB said:


> Just saw on DF that Lamar is doing better. I think the tag line of the story is something like "Lamar comes to after Khloe said I love you". At any rate, he is being eased off the ventilator, CT scan yielded positive results, off dialysis etc. No additional deets re impact on organs, brain, prognosis etc.  Time will tell if this is all true or further fabrication. I hope this is the case and that he is able to make a full recovery.



That's very true


----------



## DC-Cutie

it seems high, but it kinda the norm for the bunny ranch  i remeber hgh dollars when their show was on HBO



Longchamp said:


> I just looked at TMZ website and saw this was posted earlier today.
> I don't know, $75,000 sounds way too high to me.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/15/lamar-odom-overcharged-money-stolen-brothel-love-ranch/?adid=hero3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lamar Odom*'s people and his family believe the brothel where he stayed grossly overcharged him and pilfered his cash.
> As we reported, the Love Ranch charged Lamar $75,000 for his 3-day stay and charged it to his credit card. We're told one of Lamar's business people and someone from the Kardashian camp asked Ranch owner *Dennis Hof* for a full accounting, suspecting they fleeced him.
> Ranch owner Dennis Hof tells TMZ, *Lamar paid* for 2 women to be with him 24/7, and it adds up.
> Lamar's people and the Kardashians are also suspicious because Lamar's personal effects were returned to his bodyguard with no cash ... not a single dollar. We're told the bodyguard thinks money was taken from the backpack, because he says Lamar always carried large sums of cash.
> Hof insists nothing was taken from Lamar's personal belongings.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

VickyB said:


> Copying my above post from a number of hours ago and adding this link to a more recent CNN story. Hopeful news....
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/16/us/lamar-odom-condition/



Thanks for this, I keep coming here to find out if there is any actual updates on his health status, I really hope he recovers!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dennis Hof got a major a** chewing on CNN this morning by the broadcaster. 
He jumped him out for talking to TMZ and not trying to protect Lamar's privacy. The guy said he was wanting people to know there was no drug usage there, and he had a right to protect his business. 
It was a rather interesting interview.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Gosh, his daughter is gorgeous!






*Lamar Odom*'s children showed signs of relief Friday as they left their dad's bedside.
*Lamar Jr.* and *Destiny*, accompanied by mom *Liza Morales*, showed faint smiles as they left the Vegas hospital.
As we reported, Lamar's heart function has improved, and he was briefly taken off the ventilator ... all good signs.  
Our sources, however, make it clear ... Lamar is in critical condition and far from out of the woods.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/17/lamar-odom-children-kids-hospital/#ixzz3opp2TmxX




​


----------



## Livia1

Coach Lover Too said:


> Gosh, his daughter is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lamar Odom*'s children showed signs of relief Friday as they left their dad's bedside.
> *Lamar Jr.* and *Destiny*, accompanied by mom *Liza Morales*, showed faint smiles as they left the Vegas hospital.
> As we reported, Lamar's heart function has improved, and he was briefly taken off the ventilator ... all good signs.
> Our sources, however, make it clear ... Lamar is in critical condition and far from out of the woods.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/17/lamar-odom-children-kids-hospital/#ixzz3opp2TmxX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Wow, gorgeous kids!

Hope they'll receive good news soon.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm just glad he seems to be pulling through. And no one had the weight on them to make end of life decisions. 

I hope Lamar turns it around with his second chance.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Livia1 said:


> Wow, gorgeous kids!
> 
> Hope they'll receive good news soon.



Yes they both are!! My eyes immediately went to the daughter. Gorgeous girl.



Dallas_Girl said:


> I'm just glad he seems to be pulling through. And no one had the weight on them to make end of life decisions.
> 
> *I hope Lamar turns it around with his second chance.*



Me too. A lot of people don't get that chance.


----------



## sdkitty

wonder if Khloe is thinking first thing to do when he recovers is change that healthcare directive


----------



## labelwhore04

I wonder if they'll get back together if he pulls through and is able to lead a normal life again. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for him to get sober and get his life together. Maybe if he turns his life around there's hope for their marriage


----------



## Encore Hermes

From tmz so my guess the source is a K. Spelling out the inheritance. 


Khloe Kardashian is at Lamar Odom's bedside because she cares about him, and we've learned Lamar has not let divorce get in the way of his feelings, because she stands to inherit a big chunk of his fortune. 
As we reported, Khloe and Lamar had a prenup, separating her money from his. Multiple sources familiar with the situation tell us Lamar does not have a will. Under the laws of California, if he were to die, Khloe would be entitled to 1/3 of Lamar's personal fortune. His kids would get the remaining 2/3.
*There's no fighting it ... the law is the law. We're told Khloe doesn't care about his money or want it, but the fact is, she's still his wife and she gets 1/3.*
Our sources also say Lamar has several life insurance trusts, making both Khloe and his kids beneficiaries.
By the way, some prenups provide that each spouse is disinherited from the other, but we're told that isn't the case with Khloe and Lamar.
The good news ... this may not become an issue, because Lamar is doing better.  As we reported, his heart is functioning better and he's periodically breathing off the ventilator.  


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oqBf0vYj

Interesting the wording that basically says she doesn't want the money but she still gets it.


----------



## LavenderIce

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if they'll get back together if he pulls through and is able to lead a normal life again. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for him to get sober and get his life together. Maybe if he turns his life around there's hope for their marriage




I wish him the best. I do hope he pulls through and gets a good shot with his health and his life. I do like he and Khloe together, but I have doubts on her  being a good influence in his recovery.  As long as she's within the clutches of PMK, he doesn't have a chance.


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> From tmz so my guess the source is a K. Spelling out the inheritance.
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian is at Lamar Odom's bedside because she cares about him, and we've learned Lamar has not let divorce get in the way of his feelings, because she stands to inherit a big chunk of his fortune.
> As we reported, Khloe and Lamar had a prenup, separating her money from his. Multiple sources familiar with the situation tell us Lamar does not have a will. Under the laws of California, if he were to die, Khloe would be entitled to 1/3 of Lamar's personal fortune. His kids would get the remaining 2/3.
> *There's no fighting it ... the law is the law. We're told Khloe doesn't care about his money or want it, but the fact is, she's still his wife and she gets 1/3.*
> Our sources also say Lamar has several life insurance trusts, making both Khloe and his kids beneficiaries.
> By the way, some prenups provide that each spouse is disinherited from the other, but we're told that isn't the case with Khloe and Lamar.
> The good news ... this may not become an issue, because Lamar is doing better.  As we reported, his heart is functioning better and he's periodically breathing off the ventilator.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oqBf0vYj
> 
> Interesting the wording that basically says she doesn't want the money but she still gets it.



If i was her i would give her share to his kids. She doesn't need it and they're not even together anymore so it's weird for her to accept it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> From tmz so my guess the source is a K. Spelling out the inheritance.
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian is at Lamar Odom's bedside because she cares about him, and we've learned Lamar has not let divorce get in the way of his feelings, because she stands to inherit a big chunk of his fortune.
> As we reported, Khloe and Lamar had a prenup, separating her money from his. Multiple sources familiar with the situation tell us Lamar does not have a will. Under the laws of California, if he were to die, Khloe would be entitled to 1/3 of Lamar's personal fortune. His kids would get the remaining 2/3.
> *There's no fighting it ... the law is the law. We're told Khloe doesn't care about his money or want it, but the fact is, she's still his wife and she gets 1/3.*
> Our sources also say Lamar has several life insurance trusts, making both Khloe and his kids beneficiaries.
> By the way, some prenups provide that each spouse is disinherited from the other, but we're told that isn't the case with Khloe and Lamar.
> The good news ... this may not become an issue, because Lamar is doing better.  As we reported, his heart is functioning better and he's periodically breathing off the ventilator.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3oqBf0vYj
> 
> Interesting the wording that basically says she doesn't want the money but she still gets it.



Well good, if it comes to that and she doesn't want the money, let's see how long it takes her to donate it to a worthy cause. I won't be holdin' my breath.


----------



## lizmil

She can renounce the forced share, if she wants to.  As everyone said, hopefully this is no longer an issue and he is turning the corner.

It's quite a testament that he has left her as a main beneficiary in his financial planning.  And a reminder to everyone to update their plans, if need be.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lizmil said:


> She can renounce the forced share, if she wants to.  As everyone said, hopefully this is no longer an issue and he is turning the corner.
> 
> It's quite a testament that he has left her as a main beneficiary in his financial planning.  *And a reminder to everyone to update their plans, if need be.*


My dad kept saying he wanted to change his will and just never got around to it. After he passed we found out that due to the fact that him and my mom were divorced the will was no longer valid (state law) and so she received nothing. Needless to say, she was quite shocked.


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> My dad kept saying he wanted to change his will and just never got around to it. After he passed we found out that due to the fact that him and my mom were divorced the will was no longer valid (state law) and so she received nothing. Needless to say, she was quite shocked.



Wow, that state law sounds pretty darn harsh!  California?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lizmil said:


> Wow, that state law spinds pretty darn harsh!  California?



Nope, New Mexico.
 I was as shocked as she was, because it ended up going to me/sister. The divorce split our family right down the middle and I was the one caring for my dad when he passed and I felt like it was his way of getting the last word since she left him.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I'm not making any judgments, just really curious. If your parents were divorced, why would your mom get anything? I'm merely asking to understand.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dallas_Girl said:


> I'm not making any judgments, just really curious. If your parents were divorced, why would your mom get anything? I'm merely asking to understand.



Oh it's ok to ask. No worries.

They set the will up *years before* and divorced after 40+ years of marriage. He kept saying he needed to change it (after their divorce) and I told him I would take him when he was ready. I didn't want to bring it up to him, I thought he'd tell me when he was ready and he just never got around to doing it. All that time my mom thought she was getting the rest of the stuff. Little did we know! Funny how things work out.


----------



## addisonshopper

the daughter is beautiful  but the son is handsome as well and he looks just like his father....
lamar need to spend more time with his kids instead of chasing after khloe---thats the first thing on his agenda once he gets it together..


----------



## Coach Lover Too

addisonshopper said:


> the daughter is beautiful  but the son is handsome as well and he looks just like his father....
> Lamar need to spend more time with his kids instead of chasing after khloe---thats the first thing on his agenda once he gets it together..



+1000


----------



## Coach Lover Too

(Off topic) but here's another weird law of our state. Not sure if it's the same everywhere but IF you're married for more than 10 years and you get divorced and don't remarry, you're entitled to their Social Security, so even though my parents were divorced, my mom receives my dad's SS each month. How odd is that?


----------



## Jayne1

skislope15 said:


> I'm just hoping that Lamar has a big event the day Kim has a baby.... Something like Lamar discharged from hospital or Lamar walks for he first time and Other news Kim gives birth to Left west or whatever ridiculous name there going with. Anything to steal her thunder.
> 
> Anyone else think that James Harden is probably done with Khloe at this point? Is she planning on spending every hour at his bedside and then when he recovers she's going back to James? I just don't see that flying



Curious about that too.



Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh it's ok to ask. No worries.
> 
> They set the will up *years before* and divorced after 40+ years of marriage. He kept saying he needed to change it (after their divorce) and I told him I would take him when he was ready. I didn't want to bring it up to him, I thought he'd tell me when he was ready and he just never got around to doing it. All that time my mom thought she was getting the rest of the stuff. Little did we know! Funny how things work out.



Funny, if someone left me, that's one of the first things I would do I'd be extremely motivated to change the will!


----------



## addisonshopper

I find it odd that even in this circumstance that even Kanye is quiet not even a word


----------



## pursegrl12

addisonshopper said:


> I find it odd that even in this circumstance that even Kanye is quiet not even a word




It's not all about him so HDGAF


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> (Off topic) but here's another weird law of our state. Not sure if it's the same everywhere but IF you're married for more than 10 years and you get divorced and don't remarry, you're entitled to their Social Security, so even though my parents were divorced, my mom receives my dad's SS each month. How odd is that?



No Idea,  I'm not up to date on this, but it doesn't surprise me.  I would think federal law wuld govern here since it's SS.


----------



## Encore Hermes

lizmil said:


> She can renounce the forced share, if she wants to.  As everyone said, hopefully this is no longer an issue and he is turning the corner.
> 
> It's quite a testament that he has left her as a main beneficiary in his financial planning.  And a reminder to everyone to update their plans, if need be.




I don't think he has a will or trust


----------



## Sassys

I smell a new Khloe and Lamar show in the works:

1. He gets cleaned
2. They start dating again
3. Re marrying at a small beach wedding with cameras of course 
4. Kris gets her cut
5. Kim is pissed, because she thinks Khloe is stupid
6. Kourtney takes Scott back becasue he sees the light


----------



## ByeKitty

So what if he ends up with residual symptoms because of all the strokes etc.? Will Khloe get back together with him and help him out doing everyday things? That's what I wonder...


----------



## lizmil

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think he has a will or trust


The forced share could be at state law, also she is beneficiary under other planning strategies according to what was posted by another person here on the forum (life insurance, etc.).


----------



## Eva1991

labelwhore04 said:


> I wonder if they'll get back together if he pulls through and is able to lead a normal life again. Hopefully this will be a wake up call for him to get sober and get his life together. Maybe if he turns his life around there's hope for their marriage



I hope so. She seems to love and care for him and she's said before (in her reality show) that she would still be married to him had she gotten her way. I don't know what she meant exactly because  I don't watch the show, I just read some stuff here and there (tpf, gossip sites etc) but I assume that if he turns his life around now that he's been given a second chance, then there is still hope for the two of them.


----------



## VickyB

ByeKitty said:


> So what if he ends up with residual symptoms because of all the strokes etc.? Will Khloe get back together with him and help him out doing everyday things? That's what I wonder...



I posted something about this scenario days ago. I hypothesized that Khloe would probably move him in with her while he recovers. She's got that big ol house. SHe may as well set up a Lamar recovery wing and a state of the art home gym while she's at it! I can already hear Kim's sanctimonious screeching. Speaking of Kim's hating on Lamar, I betcha she's singing a new tune , and not by choice, after seeing all the love and support Lamar has received over the last week.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Imo if they really want to try at a relationship  again after his recuperation and rehab they should work on 'them'  away from the cameras and paps. 

Relationship first vs brand. I don't know if that works for the k family.


----------



## Jikena

I find it disturbing that some of you are talking about them going back together etc. No offense but it seems really early to talk about this... He is still fighting for his life. Maybe he won't make it...


----------



## VickyB

encore hermes said:


> imo if they really want to try at a relationship  again after his recuperation and rehab they should work on 'them'  away from the cameras and paps.
> 
> Relationship first vs brand. I don't know if that works for the k family.



ita


----------



## CeeJay

Sassys said:


> I smell a new Khloe and Lamar show in the works:
> 
> 1. He gets cleaned
> 2. They start dating again
> 3. Re marrying at a small beach wedding with cameras of course
> 4. Kris gets her cut
> 5. Kim is pissed, because she thinks Khloe is stupid
> 6. Kourtney takes Scott back becasue he sees the light



100% .. I would make book on ALL of the above!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am glad that he is doing better. I wonder how he felt when he woke up and Khloe was there.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Jikena said:


> I find it disturbing that some of you are talking about them going back together etc. No offense but it seems really early to talk about this... He is still fighting for his life. Maybe he won't make it...




Agree. He isn't outta the woods yet and is still in critical condition.


----------



## labelwhore04

Jikena said:


> I find it disturbing that some of you are talking about them going back together etc. No offense but it seems really early to talk about this... He is still fighting for his life. Maybe he won't make it...



Why is it disturbing to talk about him like he's gonna pull through? I would find it more disturbing if people were talking about him like he was already gone. It's too early to know what will happen but we can at least be hopeful..


----------



## AEGIS

Coach Lover Too said:


> Nope, New Mexico.
> I was as shocked as she was, because it ended up going to me/sister. The divorce split our family right down the middle and I was the one caring for my dad when he passed and I felt like it was his way of getting the last word since she left him.



why was she shocked? she was not his legal wife


----------



## skislope15

Wow E! Has no shame... This is normally when KuWTK is on


----------



## Jikena

skislope15 said:


> Wow E! Has no shame... This is normally when KuWTK is on
> View attachment 3160394



Wow indeed... :/


----------



## Jayne1

Jikena said:


> I find it disturbing that some of you are talking about them going back together etc. No offense but it seems really early to talk about this... He is still fighting for his life. Maybe he won't make it...



I think people are just naturally hopeful and want to assume the best.


----------



## Encore Hermes

They jumped on that quickly SMH

The show w lamar


----------



## Jikena

Jayne1 said:


> I think people are just naturally hopeful and want to assume the best.





labelwhore04 said:


> Why is it disturbing to talk about him like he's gonna pull through? I would find it more disturbing if people were talking about him like he was already gone. It's too early to know what will happen but we can at least be hopeful..



I understand that. I hope for the best as well ! I'm not talking about him like he was already gone. I just think that it's weird to talk about that kind of stuff (a relationship with Khloe etc) right now.


----------



## bag-mania

Jikena said:


> I understand that. I hope for the best as well ! I'm not talking about him like he was already gone. I just think that it's weird to talk about that kind of stuff (a relationship with Khloe etc) right now.




It's just another thing to speculate about I suppose, since we're talking about people who have invited public speculation from the moment they began the show. He is still part of them by extension.

Surviving an overdose is a great gift. I hope he recovers and can overcome his addictions.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jikena said:


> I understand that. I hope for the best as well ! I'm not talking about him like he was already gone. I just think that it's weird to talk about that kind of stuff (a relationship with Khloe etc) right now.



I wrote about that when it was reported that he awoke from his coma and doctors were optimistic... I don't think Khloe's (future) involvement is a strange thing to discuss in this context.


----------



## Lounorada

Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:



The truth has been spoken!


----------



## Eva1991

labelwhore04 said:


> why is it disturbing to talk about him like he's gonna pull through? I would find it more disturbing if people were talking about him like he was already gone. It's too early to know what will happen but we can at least be hopeful..



+1000


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!




Yassss!!! This dude had an amazing career before them which he fully put in hard work and dedication.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!




and BAM!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

berrydiva said:


> yassss!!! This dude had an amazing career before them which he fully put in hard work and dedication.



+1


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> Curious about that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, if someone left me, that's one of the first things I would do I'd be extremely motivated to change the will!




Me and you both!! They tried for awhile to make it work even after the divorce but there was just too much stuff to overcome.



lizmil said:


> No Idea,  I'm not up to date on this, but it doesn't surprise me.  I would think federal law wuld govern here since it's SS.



Yea, you're probably right. I just thought since she got her own SS she wouldn't be entitled to his, but for the fact that his was more, she was able to chose it instead.



Sassys said:


> I smell a new Khloe and Lamar show in the works:
> 
> 1. He gets cleaned
> 2. They start dating again
> 3. Re marrying at a small beach wedding with cameras of course
> 4. Kris gets her cut
> 5. Kim is pissed, because she thinks Khloe is stupid
> 6. Kourtney takes Scott back becasue he sees the light



I agree!! A few days ago I would have said no way, but after all the latest miraculous reports I can see it happening too!



AEGIS said:


> why was she shocked? she was not his legal wife



Because they stayed in touch, up until he died and she knew the will had never been changed. She just assumed it was hers. (Not that he had a lot but it was everything he'd worked for and stuff he had after she left.)


----------



## DC-Cutie

"his name is Lamr Odom and we knew it long before he got married..." 

period.  nuff said!


----------



## clydekiwi

Sassys said:


> I smell a new Khloe and Lamar show in the works:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. He gets cleaned
> 
> 2. They start dating again
> 
> 3. Re marrying at a small beach wedding with cameras of course
> 
> 4. Kris gets her cut
> 
> 5. Kim is pissed, because she thinks Khloe is stupid
> 
> 6. Kourtney takes Scott back becasue he sees the light




You nailed it [emoji106]


----------



## clydekiwi

Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!





Amen!! Right on!


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Yassss!!! This dude had an amazing career before them which he fully put in hard work and dedication.




yup


----------



## anitalilac

Coach Lover Too said:


> Gosh, his daughter is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Beautiful kids.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lamar Odom*'s children showed signs of relief Friday as they left their dad's bedside.
> *Lamar Jr.* and *Destiny*, accompanied by mom *Liza Morales*, showed faint smiles as they left the Vegas hospital.
> As we reported, Lamar's heart function has improved, and he was briefly taken off the ventilator ... all good signs.
> Our sources, however, make it clear ... Lamar is in critical condition and far from out of the woods.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/17/lamar-odom-children-kids-hospital/#ixzz3opp2TmxX
> 
> 
> 
> ​





addisonshopper said:


> the daughter is beautiful  but the son is handsome as well and he looks just like his father....
> lamar need to spend more time with his kids instead of chasing after khloe---thats the first thing on his agenda once he gets it together..





Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!



 Yes! Yes! Yes! His kids are beautiful. And I love the last sentence ' reality TV we don't watch!'


----------



## Coach Lover Too

clydekiwi said:


> Amen!! Right on!



Wow!! I love that!


----------



## AEGIS

i still dont know if i think he was on crack while a successful Laker
it's incongrous


----------



## shoegal

Bravo Mr. VanPelt!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

aegis said:


> i still dont know if i think he was on crack while a successful laker
> it's incongrous



+1


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!




"And we knew him long before he got famous on a reality show we don't watch."

Dannnnnnngg!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yes, this guy is a real sheriff and in my opinion, he nailed it.

*David A. Clarke, Jr.* &#8207;@*SheriffClarke*  1m1 minute ago
ESPY's just found their next Courage Award winner. Lamar Odom. Then they can pan the audience and show Kardashians in attendance for ratings


----------



## solange

Ladybug09 said:


> "And we knew him long before he got famous on a reality show we don't watch."
> 
> Dannnnnnngg!



Burn


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> i still dont know if i think he was on crack while a successful Laker
> it's incongrous



Add the Clippers and the Heat to that list. His game would not have lasted that long.


----------



## hermes_lemming

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/13894830/how-lamar-odom-hides-hurt-inside

We don't really know Lamar Odom's pain

If all you know about Lamar Odom's life is that he played with Kobe and married Khloe, you don't really know him.

If all you know about Lamar Odom's troubles are cocaine, cognac and a Nevada cathouse via TMZ, you don't know his troubles really began years ago.

"That wasn't who he was, that whole reality world out there," says his old friend Anthony "Mac" McNair.

Mac knows Lamar, long before he emerged from a coma in a Las Vegas hospital bed Friday, hooked to intravenous tubes after being found unconscious Tuesday at a Nevada brothel.

Mac knows all of Odom's supposedly milestone achievements between adolescence and age 35 -- millionaire status, two NBA championships with the Lakers, Sixth Man of the Year award, the air-kiss nothingness of reality TV -- only masked the pain.

The pain of losing your mother at 12 to colon cancer, the pain of losing a 6-month-old son to SIDS in 2006, the pain of drugs claiming your best friend a year ago -- the pain of knowing the same demons that made your father stab heroin-filled needles into his arms might also be in your genes.

Lamar Odom never wanted to keep up with the Kardashians as much as he just wanted to get away from himself.

He medicated with drugs. And women. And fame. He camouflaged the scars with an I-got-this smile, big, kind eyes -- so disarming, making sure no one on the outside really knew the hurt inside.

"That wasn't the Lamar you know and I know," says McNair. "He was outgoing, funny. Biggest heart you could imagine."

For seven years in Los Angeles, Mac was Odom's cook, personal driver, wake-up call. Like many trusted friends of big-time athletes from the neighborhood, Mac was doer of all things that needed to be done for an NBA millionaire who seemed to have everything.

And nothing.

Mac has already been told: "If you were there, that wouldn't have happened to Lamar." But he knows better. Mac was there in 2013 when Lamar began "roaming around" -- the three days he went missing, followed by a DUI arrest. Mac first helped the late Anthony Mason get things done 20 years ago while Mason played with the Knicks, then worked forAllan Houston*and Glen Rice. Mac didn't tell any of the players what they wanted to hear; he wasn't an enabler. Mac always told them what they*needed*to hear.

Like the time Lamar got up one morning, realized the Lakers didn't have practice and took Mac to the Mercedes-Benz dealership in Southgate, where he bought two new S-class rides, a gray coupe and a white sedan.

"I asked him why are you buying two? You don't need them both. He said, 'I have nothing I own in my name. So these are mine. I deserve it. I put in hard-earned years.' Took out his black card and bought 'em."

Mac baked chicken and fish for Lamar. Made mac and cheese for him. Yams. "He mostly ate healthy except for candy --*he loved his candy," he says.

Beyond NBA players, Mac had also worked for Master P and Russell Simmons. He never knew anyone more gracious with his time than Lamar, which Mac said was part of the problem. "I never heard him say no. Never got upset about anything. Non-confrontational."

Do you think Lamar took care of others better than himself? "That's a true statement right there," Mac says. Look, Lamar Odom isn't a victim as much as he is a volunteer. Whatever addictions he battles, whatever he uses to fill the hollowness, these were his choices, his path.

But he has had help on the way down.

Reality television is one of modern society's greatest oxymorons. Lamar didn't belong in that artificially sweetened world. He tried to play it off as natural, but anyone who ever saw an episode of "Keeping Up With the Kardashians" realized he was doing it for a woman he loved and her fame-addicted family.

Which is why this tweet on Thursday makes the skin crawl: " 'KUWTK' is NOT filming at the hospital Lamar Odom is being treated at." This is where we are: An exploitive, cable bottom-feeder, celebrated for keeping nothing familial sacred, was inexplicably being congratulated for its rare stab at human decency.

The brothel smells of complicity, too. The owner says Lamar paid $75,000 for the company of two women for a three-day stay. Lamar reportedly took 10 herbal male-performance-enhancing supplements, which while improving a man's staying power also increases a Love Ranch prostitute's earning power.

Leaving Las Vegas, falling off the map, always makes for a more bustling American economy than finding your authentic self. Still, even at 35, Lamar Odom has such a childlike innocence to him, as if he could be talked into most anything by anyone.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Mac last spoke to Lamar more than a year ago, driving him to Phil Jackson's office as he tried to make a comeback with the Knicks. Everything seemed good again.

Then Lamar went silent. No calls. No texts. Nothing.

Off the deep end. Again.

"If the guy didn't want help, no one was going to help him," Mac says. "He had tons of offers from different teams. Chauncey Billups was trying to reach out to him. He didn't even return his phone calls.

"I'd like to think I could have done something, but I don't need that guilt. At some point, Lamar had to take care of himself. It's just so damn sad that . . . "

Mac's voice trails off.

Before Lamar woke from his coma, the mourning had prematurely begun. At Chuck Taylor's barbershop in Westchester, California, where Lamar got his hair trimmed for eight years, the master barber says it's all anyone has spoken about.

"Of all the athletes I've had in here -- and I've had them all -- none brought the rookies by to be taken care of," Chuck says. "Every year he was with the Lakers, Lamar brought all the young guys by and took care of their tabs. He was just a . . . I mean, he is just a wonderful human being that people just love being around."

Everyone who knows Lamar has a similar version of the same story today. He promised to be somewhere. He never showed or called. He just . . . checked out.

They say that between the Lakers trading him and the reality-show spinoff that chronicled Khloe and Lamar's breakup, Lamar never truly climbed out of the hole. The almost simultaneous end of his marriage and his NBA career sent him spiraling.

Someone from every piece of his life is blaming another faction for not helping him more today, for not seeing how a big, sweet kid from Christ the King High School in Queens -- who at 6-foot-11, with a Magic-like handle, was considered a New York schoolboy legend -- could descend into such an emotionally vacant place.

But what if it's not the fault of the hangers-on, the warped Kardashian fame culture or even a vice-filled brothel in the desert? What if, somewhere in the neuro cortex of a man's brain, he is constantly told his life is worse off than it really is?

Lamar Odom's eyes are open now. Here's hoping he can regain all his senses and cognitive abilities, see all the people he touched, see the people who want to genuinely know him. So that he never goes that far again to escape his pain.

**Long story short, don't abandon those in trouble. If they fall of the grid, check on them.**


----------



## Encore Hermes

_Reality television is one of modern society's greatest oxymorons. Lamar didn't belong in that artificially sweetened world. He tried to play it off as natural,* but anyone who ever saw an episode of "Keeping Up With the Kardashians" realized he was doing it for a woman he loved and her fame-addicted family.*_

I hope they don't exploit him in his weakened state.


----------



## CherryKitty

Not sure if it was mentioned, but TMZ reports that if Lamar dies, Khloe inherits 1/3 of his fortune, the other 2/3 to his children. Since she has a fortune of her own, IF he doesn't make it (which I really hope doesn't happen), the nice and respectable thing to do would to give that to the kids. Put it in a trust for them, do something for them or even their mom. But for some reason, I have a funny feeling that won't happen... 

I'm glad that some people are able to separate Lamar from the Kardashians. He has his own accomplishments. He earned his way up, with hard work and talent. I feel badly for him and I know that doesn't excuse his actions, but it certainly doesn't help. Said it before and I'll say it again, really like the guy and hope he can pull through and make this his major wake up call.


----------



## pixiejenna

Coach Lover Too said:


> (Off topic) but here's another weird law of our state. Not sure if it's the same everywhere but IF you're married for more than 10 years and you get divorced and don't remarry, you're entitled to their Social Security, so even though my parents were divorced, my mom receives my dad's SS each month. How odd is that?



It's a federal law, as long as you don't remarry and are 62 years old your eligible for half of your former spouses social security.


----------



## cass_andra

Sassys said:


> I smell a new Khloe and Lamar show in the works:
> 
> 1. He gets cleaned
> 2. They start dating again
> 3. Re marrying at a small beach wedding with cameras of course
> 4. Kris gets her cut
> 5. Kim is pissed, because she thinks Khloe is stupid
> 6. Kourtney takes Scott back becasue he sees the light



SO, SO GOOD!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Side note: A sports section would be pretty cool....I wouldn't mind a tpf fantasy football (or whichever sport) league with others who share the same interest.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pixiejenna said:


> It's a federal law, as long as you don't remarry and are 62 years old your eligible for half of your former spouses social security.



Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

This absolutely sickens me and you know, it's only going to continue to get worse.
She said. She said. She said.


*Kim Kardashian Makes Lamar Odom &#8216;Smile&#8217; In Hospital*

It sounds as though Lamar Odom&#8217;s health is gradually getting better and  better, with his former sister-in-law, *Kim Kardashian, revealing that  she had made the ex-NBA star &#8216;smile&#8217; during her recent hospital visit.

*Lamar was hospitalised last week  when he was found unconscious in a brothel, with it later being reported  that his organs were failing as he had &#8220;virtually every drug in his  body&#8221;.


Khloe  Kardashian immediately flew to the hospital in Las Vegas and hasn&#8217;t  left her ex-husband&#8217;s side throughout the ordeal, with various members  of her famous family making frequent visits to Lamar as they urge their  huge following to keep him in their prayers.
Last  night, Kim broke her social media silence to share a bit of good news,  posting a touching photo of herself and Lamar alongside the caption: &#8220;I  have faith in you. I believe in the power of prayer and positive  energy! 
 &#8220;Thank you all for your prayers! Lammy- *I&#8217;m so happy Kendall & I could make you smile today! God is good!&#8221;*

Nineteen-year-old  Kendall was the first to break the family&#8217;s social media lockdown,  writing a heartbreaking message on her Twitter page four days  ago: &#8220;please don&#8217;t go.&#8221;

Meanwhile,  Kris Jenner has also shared a family photograph of the Kardashians with  Lamar, writing alongside the image: &#8220;Come on Lamar!!!! You are such a  champion&#8230; I know you got this&#8230;. #ourfighter #pleasepray #love  #thatsmileiseverything&#8221;.

All in all, it looks as though Lamar is pulling through, and we honestly couldn&#8217;t be happier.

http://news.yahoo.com/kim-kardashian-makes-lamar-odom-smile-in-092226875.html

                     amber                     5 minutes ago
                                                           Funny how you never heard anything about them  visiting with or hanging out with Lamar after the divorce, but then  because he has a near death crisis they are all at his bedside and  posting old pics of themselves with him.                     

                                      Phillip                     27 minutes ago
                                                           Once again they make the story about them ,I don't think I can be anymore sick of these people.                     

                     C                     21 minutes ago
                                                           Hahaha.   I don't wish bad on Odom but the circus  around him continues to get more laughable.   Kris will have her story  in 2 days how she hand fed and towel washed Lamar.                     




                     P.                     51 minutes ago
                                                           I'm happy to see him making some progress but I just  hope they don't find a way to turn this into a new spinoff show called  "Kardashian Kures" or "Kardashian MiraKles."



                     Evamarie                     2 minutes ago
                                                           Oh no! Know she'll think that she is the "Successor of Mother Theresa", because he smiled at her. YAY.


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> This absolutely sickens me and you know, it's only going to continue to get worse.
> She said. She said. She said.
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian Makes Lamar Odom Smile In Hospital*
> 
> It sounds as though Lamar Odoms health is gradually getting better and  better, with his former sister-in-law, *Kim Kardashian, revealing that  she had made the ex-NBA star smile during her recent hospital visit.
> 
> *Lamar was hospitalised last week  when he was found unconscious in a brothel, with it later being reported  that his organs were failing as he had virtually every drug in his  body.
> 
> 
> Khloe  Kardashian immediately flew to the hospital in Las Vegas and hasnt  left her ex-husbands side throughout the ordeal, with various members  of her famous family making frequent visits to Lamar as they urge their  huge following to keep him in their prayers.
> Last  night, Kim broke her social media silence to share a bit of good news,  posting a touching photo of herself and Lamar alongside the caption: I  have faith in you. I believe in the power of prayer and positive  energy!
> Thank you all for your prayers! Lammy- *Im so happy Kendall & I could make you smile today! God is good!*
> 
> Nineteen-year-old  Kendall was the first to break the familys social media lockdown,  writing a heartbreaking message on her Twitter page four days  ago: please dont go.
> 
> Meanwhile,  Kris Jenner has also shared a family photograph of the Kardashians with  Lamar, writing alongside the image: Come on Lamar!!!! You are such a  champion I know you got this. #ourfighter #pleasepray #love  #thatsmileiseverything.
> 
> All in all, it looks as though Lamar is pulling through, and we honestly couldnt be happier.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/kim-kardashian-makes-lamar-odom-smile-in-092226875.html
> 
> amber                     5 minutes ago
> Funny how you never heard anything about them  visiting with or hanging out with Lamar after the divorce, but then  because he has a near death crisis they are all at his bedside and  posting old pics of themselves with him.
> 
> Phillip                     27 minutes ago
> Once again they make the story about them ,I don't think I can be anymore sick of these people.
> 
> C                     21 minutes ago
> Hahaha.   I don't wish bad on Odom but the circus  around him continues to get more laughable.   Kris will have her story  in 2 days how she hand fed and towel washed Lamar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.                     51 minutes ago
> I'm happy to see him making some progress but I just  hope they don't find a way to turn this into a new spinoff show called  "Kardashian Kures" or "Kardashian MiraKles."
> 
> 
> 
> Evamarie                     2 minutes ago
> Oh no! Know she'll think that she is the "Successor of Mother Theresa", because he smiled at her. YAY.



Pff... Kim is worse than what I thought.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Notice there's no way to confirm it. Just her word and who's willing to believe anything from that family??
I wish there was a way his children/family could legally force them from speaking about him.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Wow just omg Kim is unbelievable. I wonder how Khloe will take what her sister is saying. I don't think her and Kim get along all that much.


----------



## uhpharm01

Coach Lover Too said:


> Notice there's no way to confirm it. Just her word and who's willing to believe anything from that family??
> I wish there was a way his children/family could legally force them from speaking about him.



That's right


----------



## Tivo

These people are evil. Y'all gonna learn one day


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Tivo said:


> These people are evil. Y'all gonna learn one day



I know! I can't believe I was giving them the benefit of the doubt the other day. I had a moment of insanity I guess. I feel bad that Lamar is in the position he's in and unable to do anything about it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I hope the K's read *these* comments. NO love at all! lol

The support on Kris's facebook page is sickening though. Bunch of a** kissers.

*Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner Talk Lamar Odom: "You Are a Champion," "So Happy I Could Make You Smile"*


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...oms-smiles-god-is-good-20151810#ixzz3ovISxBEd 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
​


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hope the K's read *these* comments. NO love at all! lol
> 
> The support on Kris's facebook page is sickening though. Bunch of a** kissers.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner Talk Lamar Odom: "You Are a Champion," "So Happy I Could Make You Smile"*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...oms-smiles-god-is-good-20151810#ixzz3ovISxBEd
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
> ​



My god... -_-


----------



## pukasonqo

as usual, is all about our multitalented kimbo, she is not only a fashion icon, yeezy's muse, business woman but she is also a healer!
kudos to khloe for not strangling her...


----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom Making ''Great Progress'' After Waking Up From Coma but Setbacks Remain Possible*

                                                Today 4:00 AM PDT    








Kevork Djansezian/Getty Images


Sometimes it's unbelievable how much difference a day can make.
*Lamar Odom* woke from a coma on Friday morning and he continued to show signs of improvement on Saturday, although the 35-year-old athlete is not out of the woods.
E! News has exclusively learned that Odom passed a swallow test, a promising sign of neurological function and an important step because doctors took out his breathing tube and needed to ensure he could swallow on his own.

We've also learned that Odom was helped out of bed for the first time since being hospitalized Tuesday night. He was moved with assistance into a chair and his breathing showed no signs of distress. He continues to wear a mask to aid the flow of oxygen but he's breathing on his own.
A source told us Friday that, upon opening his eyes and seeing *Khloé Kardashian*, who rushed to Las Vegas on Tuesday and has spent each night since in Odom's room, he said "hey baby" and went back to sleep.
Overall, however, the former L.A. Lakers star is communicating mainly with hand signals, thumbs up or thumbs down. We hear he's attempting to communicate with words but his speech is more or less limited to mumbles at this point.





Nancy Kaszerman/ZUMAPRESS.com


The word is, however, that Lamar is "heading in the right direction. This is great progress but there is always the possibility for setbacks."
Odom was found unconscious Tuesday afternoon at a brothel in Crystal, Nev., after what doctors would later treat as a drug overdose. He was intubated at a hospital in nearby Pahrump and then transported to Sunrise Hospital in Vegas.
Earlier this week, a source said that Odom appeared to have suffered from a "loss of oxygen but also possible stroke." He did suffer kidney failure and doctors continue to evaluate him for possible brain damage.
Members of Khloé's family have been in and out of town to visit, as have Odom's children and some of his former teammates, including Laker *Kobe Bryant* and L.A. Clippers *Blake Griffin*, *Chris Paul* and *DeAndre Jordan*.


http://www.eonline.com/news/707642/...ing-up-from-coma-but-setbacks-remain-possible


----------



## Eva1991

Dallas_Girl said:


> Wow just omg Kim is unbelievable. I wonder how Khloe will take what her sister is saying. I don't think her and Kim get along all that much.



I know, right? Everything has to be about her... ullhair:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

He said *Hey baby* but his speech is limited to mumbles, plus a *close source* told us. Of course EOnline is going to repeat exactly what they've *been told to say.* 
Alrighty then.

(Just wanna add that I'm wishing him the best. Just have a bad taste in my mouth for Kim/Kris.)


----------



## Baglady41

I feel so bad for Lamar's kids the way he is being exploited. Every article about his condition is framed with talk about the Kardashians. Between that and  E playing Khloe and Lamar the family posting about it on social media, it's disgusting. His kids and his ex have to be sick to their stomachs with that family's BS. Nothing is sacred. For the people who wonder why there is so much hate on these forums for them it's because of things like this. What kind of people take someone's struggle for their life and make it about them?! No one worthy of anyone's admiration in my opinion.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Baglady41 said:


> I feel so bad for Lamar's kids the way he is being exploited. Every article about his condition is framed with talk about the Kardashians. Between that and  E playing Khloe and Lamar the family posting about it on social media, it's disgusting. His kids and his ex have to be sick to their stomachs with that family's BS. Nothing is sacred. For the people who wonder why there is so much hate on these forums for them it's because of things like this. What kind of people take someone's struggle for their life and make it about them?! No one worthy of anyone's admiration in my opinion.



Well said.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I agree that Kim, Kris and E! are exploiting this whole thing. I think Khloe is generally concerned. I think staying by his side and not leaking photos or pap walks shows she is acting different than the rest of them. 

This actually may drive a wedge between the Kardashians. 

And Kim really is the worst sister ever!!!!  I wanna throat punch her!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

All I can do is SMH

She used a Pic from her wedding to hump. I'm sure she chose it because she liked her image in it. 




And they are back




Daily mail credit


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Men should steer clear of toxic Kardashian clan*

"How did the downfall of great athlete Lamar Odom turn into yet another Kardashian publicity opportunity; a downfall that, in no small part was Kardashian-inspired?

And what does it say about the media &#8212; and those of us in it &#8212; that it took rapper Bun B to bring us to our knees, when he tweeted: &#8220;Word? A Kardashian reality star? F--- his NBA career right Nancy Grace? He has a ******* name. Lamar Odom. Vultures.&#8221;

He&#8217;s right. The media is a giant vulture feeding on the carnage of the once great to the profit of the talentless famous.

And a vulture&#8217;s carrion doesn&#8217;t get tastier than the leavings of a great athlete, estranged from a reality star, od&#8217; ing in a whorehouse owned by another reality star.

*Worse, this week, in a move so shamelessly ironic that it should have even been below the bottom-feeding Kardashians, Khloé&#8217;s publicist, yet, issued a statement saying that brothel owner Dennis Hof was basically a shameless publicity whore.

What?

&#8220;The idea that anyone would use it (Lamar&#8217;s near death) to seek publicity is really sad,&#8221; said the statement.

It takes one to know several*..................."more in link

http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainm...clear-toxic-kardashian-clan-article-1.2401560


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Off topic a bit but I actually liked Hump. He didn't back down. But that meant he had to go. Kris wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## MrsBishop35

I bet after this experience Lamar will be changing his medical directive! I love Khloe, but her having the medical say so to pull the plug? NO! That family is just too money hungry, they showed up to support Khloe if she had to pull the plug and assist her in collecting money if she is still on the will...


----------



## Encore Hermes

MrsBishop35 said:


> I bet after this experience *Lamar will be changing his medical directive! *I love Khloe, but her having the medical say so to pull the plug? NO! That family is just too money hungry, they showed up to support Khloe if she had to pull the plug and assist her in collecting money* if she is still on the will.*..



I don't think he has a medical directive or will or trust. That is what tmz reported from 'close sources' and that is why khole is listed as next of kin and has legal right to make those decisions even though their divorce papers while filed in July have not been signed off due to back log in CA.  And being his legal wife she is entitled to 1/3 his estate. 
I hope he makes a trust when he is better.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> *Men should steer clear of toxic Kardashian clan*
> 
> "How did the downfall of great athlete Lamar Odom turn into yet another Kardashian publicity opportunity; a downfall that, in no small part was Kardashian-inspired?
> 
> And what does it say about the media  and those of us in it  that it took rapper Bun B to bring us to our knees, when he tweeted: Word? A Kardashian reality star? F--- his NBA career right Nancy Grace? He has a ******* name. Lamar Odom. Vultures.
> 
> Hes right. The media is a giant vulture feeding on the carnage of the once great to the profit of the talentless famous.
> 
> And a vultures carrion doesnt get tastier than the leavings of a great athlete, estranged from a reality star, od ing in a whorehouse owned by another reality star.
> 
> *Worse, this week, in a move so shamelessly ironic that it should have even been below the bottom-feeding Kardashians, Khloés publicist, yet, issued a statement saying that brothel owner Dennis Hof was basically a shameless publicity whore.
> 
> What?
> 
> The idea that anyone would use it (Lamars near death) to seek publicity is really sad, said the statement.
> 
> It takes one to know several*..................."more in link
> 
> http://m.nydailynews.com/entertainm...clear-toxic-kardashian-clan-article-1.2401560




Exactly! Pot meet kettle! Her and her daughter make me sick.


----------



## clydekiwi

Encore Hermes said:


> All I can do is SMH
> 
> She used a Pic from her wedding to hump. I'm sure she chose it because she liked her image in it.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/06/2D85CF3000000578-3277680-image-a-23_1445145809111.jpg
> And they are back
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/03/2D851DED00000578-0-image-a-1_1445134939168.jpg
> Daily mail credit




She makes me puke. She always has to direct the attention on herself.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

maureen     &#8226;  an hour ago         I just feel bad this family is pretending to give a ____ when all  they did was throw him under the bus and talk crap on him on their tv  show all just for ratings! "they are the closest thing to family the man  ever had"...blah blah blah blah. Do you really believe that BS? The man  was with Liza for a long long time and had 3 children together. The  baby died and he went off the deep end. It wrecked their relationship  and he went on to be a freak. Then he met Khloe and in a month was  married! It was a weird whirwind relationship and I won't take away from  the love they have...that is so obviously and great BUT the whole  family needs to seriously butt out and let her deal with it. Be there  for support but all these visits in/out of the area and all these posts  online. You're telling me they asked everyone else to respect their  privacy during this hard time BUT they're the ones feeding the reports  to E News and they're the ones posting about this and that. I mean  cmon.....Everyone is pulling for Lamar but they're still so hungry for  that spotlight that they're turning this into a Kardashian thing vs a  Lamar thing. GET OVER YOURSELVES! What an embarrassment. What would be  great is to say "Khloe thanks for being here. You proved yourself...but  you are really bad for me. Please for the sake of my health and sanity  leave my name out of your show and your mouth and continue moving on  like you already were" and to never associate w those monsters again.  That's the real help he needs....getting and staying clean and sober and  getting his health back in order and especially separating away from  that family as best he can.
The worst part is the nonstop posting  of pics from Khloe and Lamar together yrs ago. They haven't even been a  couple for over 2 yrs now. She's been with 2 dudes-shes still with one  of them right NOW! I don't get it.




http://www.people.com/article/kim-k...odom-update?xid=socialflow_facebook_peoplemag


----------



## altigirl88

Encore Hermes said:


> All I can do is SMH
> 
> She used a Pic from her wedding to hump. I'm sure she chose it because she liked her image in it.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/06/2D85CF3000000578-3277680-image-a-23_1445145809111.jpg
> And they are back
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/03/2D851DED00000578-0-image-a-1_1445134939168.jpg
> Daily mail credit



Because NOBODY remembers that's what it's from, lolololol.


----------



## tweegy

I wonder what the feedback would be if they never went to the hospital...


----------



## MrsBishop35

Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think he has a medical directive or will or trust. That is what tmz reported from 'close sources' and that is why khole is listed as next of kin and has legal right to make those decisions even though their divorce papers while filed in July have not been signed off due to back log in CA.  And being his legal wife she is entitled to 1/3 his estate.
> I hope he makes a trust when he is better.


I see! You know even if he does make a will he will give her money. From my understanding they talk all the time and still have some kind of love for each other&#8230;. Drug addiction is a *****! Khloe worshiped him as her husband. That's all she existed for before his demons took over.


----------



## MrsBishop35

Coach Lover Too said:


> Exactly! Pot meet kettle! Her and her daughter make me sick.


I agree! That family is toxic!


----------



## lallybelle

tweegy said:


> I wonder what the feedback would be if they never went to the hospital...



"Heartless Kardashians abandon Lamar"


----------



## Queenpixie

http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/


----------



## Jikena

Dallas_Girl said:


> I agree that Kim, Kris and E! are exploiting this whole thing. I think Khloe is generally concerned. I think staying by his side and not leaking photos or pap walks shows she is acting different than the rest of them.
> 
> This actually may drive a wedge between the Kardashians.
> 
> And Kim really is the worst sister ever!!!!  I wanna throat punch her!!



Agree !!


----------



## Jikena

Queenpixie said:


> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/



Haven't read all of it yet but... wow.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Queenpixie said:


> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/


Wow, finally a real article that depicts how they truly are. Not the Daily News fawning over every little thing as if it's worthy of a Nobel Prize!


----------



## labelwhore04

What this family needs to stop doing is leaking information to TMZ and E!. From day 1 of this situation, Kris has probably been on the phone every hour with Harvey, and whats even worse is that shes making this situation all about the Kardashians. Just let the man recover in peace, the world doesnt need to know every medical detail, im sure he wouldnt even want that.


----------



## labelwhore04

Encore Hermes said:


> All I can do is SMH
> 
> She used a Pic from her wedding to hump. I'm sure she chose it because she liked her image in it.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/06/2D85CF3000000578-3277680-image-a-23_1445145809111.jpg
> And they are back
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/18/03/2D851DED00000578-0-image-a-1_1445134939168.jpg
> Daily mail credit



Wow, that just shows how completely self absorbed she is. Its worse than the time she used a pic of her butt with Mason in the background to wish Him a happy birthday. She doesnt give a crap about anyone or anything. All that matters to her is how she looks in an Instagram picture. I seriously think shes incapable of genuine love/empathy, just like evil PMK.


----------



## Jayne1

Queenpixie said:


> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/



Copy and pasted for you: 

*How the Kardashians exploit and destroy for reality ratings*
By Maureen CallahanOctober 18, 2015 | 5:00am

As former NBA star Lamar Odom clings to life in a Las Vegas hospital, his soon-to-be ex-wife Khloe Kardashian and her clan have done what they do best: make the story all about them.

Before the Kardashians even made it to the hospital, there was no dignity here. Odom was found on Tuesday unconscious and face down in a Nevada brothel, choking on his own mucus, damage to his lungs from crack cocaine and track marks on his arms. Hed spent four days and $75,000 there, in a grim whorehouse that most closely resembles a Marriott.

By all accounts, Odom was extremely depressed and out of it, gorging on KFC and T-bone steaks, three at a time. He had to be transported to the nearest hospital by ambulance; he was too large to be airlifted.

Within hours of Odoms hospitalization, Khloe, Kris and 7-months-pregnant Kim had hopped on a private plane. According to Radar Online, they had a camera crew in tow. (The 11th season of Keeping Up With the Kardashians, filming now, premieres next month.) Caitlyn Jenner was en route.

By early Wednesday morning, media outlets such as TMZ, Radar, People, Us Weekly, E! (home of their reality show) and Entertainment Tonight suddenly had real-time updates and unobstructed views of matriarch Kris and her daughters outside the hospital, dressed in designer black dresses as if they were all widowed first ladies, straining to show distress on perfectly made-up, Botoxed faces.

The Kardashians let it be known that they dropped everything when they heard of Odoms collapse, as if this were a heroic response rather than a merely decent one. In Khloes case, shed been on a lingerie shoot. In little sister Kylies case, shed been on a Web stream. I love you guys, she tweeted. The next day, Kylie donned a tight strapless two-piece and went to the mall. Paparazzi just happened to be there.

Model sister Kendall was flying in from Shanghai Fashion Week. Please dont go, she tweeted. Kim publicly canceled the baby shower shed planned for this weekend, letting the world know, by the way, that she would have had a Troop Beverly Hills theme.


Its a s- -t show, an unnamed source said. The Kardashians are trying to run everything. They walked into the hospital with cameras rolling. It was shocking, but hardly a surpriseThey are all crying and pretending like they care.
The Kardashians denied they had a camera crew in the hospital, but either way, wanna bet theyre secretly filming with their iPhones? This is a family that commodifies everything, from sex tapes to fertility treatments to Caitlyn Jenners transition. People in their orbit are mere utility players  including Odom, who has never been more valuable to them than now.


Odom, 35, and Khloe, 31, filed for divorce in 2013, but he remained an *unwilling, off-screen character on the show. He reportedly begged his *estranged wife to stop airing his phone calls and to stop using him as a plot point, but she refused.
She would tell him, You owe me this after you humiliated me by cheating with other women, a source told Radar.

It was reported that Odom became extremely upset last Sunday night after an episode aired in which Khloe once again humiliated her husband. Odoms best friend had died of drug-related causes, and hed called Khloe for consolation. She then self-servingly told the cameras that Im really on high alert for Lamar because anything, I think, will cause him to spiral and thats really the last thing I want for him.

Later in that same episode, Khloe said my heart dropped to my stomach when she heard that Odom might have shown up at one of her paid nightclub appearances. Her sister Kim told cameras that the idea of Khloe still talking to Odom makes me sick.

Reports from those with Odom on Sunday night said he was irate and inconsolable after the episode aired.

He kept saying he was better than the Kardashians and fk them,  a source told The Daily Mail. He said all they had ever done for him was exploit him for the show. He went through *every one of them  Kim, Kris, Caitlyn . . . He felt chewed up and spat out.

The source added Odom suspected Kris Jenner manipulated Khloe into leaving him for plot purposes. Now he feels theyre using him to boost the shows ratings, the source said.

Lamar had no idea he was going to be Khloes storyline during the past season, another source told Radar. Shes always talking about how much she loves the guy, but has no problem exploiting

Lamar for her gain. How low can Khloe go? Lamar would call her about losing his best friend this past summer, and the first thing she thinks is to document it?
The Kardashians, said the source, have blood on their hands.

Pattern of Abuse
Its a well-established pattern of abusive behavior for the Kardashians, who have built a $100 million empire on mining their lives  while shamelessly exploiting others  for entertainment.

Odom  who once confessed to the LA Times that, emotionally, I consider myself a little weak  was no match for a family who casually and consistently trails human wreckage in their wake.

Odom met Khloe at a party in 2009, and they were married one month later in an outlandish ceremony filmed for the show. Kelly Osbourne was there. Babyface sang.

It became the Kardashians highest-rated episode ever, with 3.2 million viewers, and suddenly, NBA star Lamar Odom had a supporting role on a trashy reality show.

Initially he was on board. As an athlete, youve got to take advantage of opportunities, he told Fox Sports. When the ball stops bouncing, it stops bouncing.

In 2011, E! gave the couple a spin-off called Khloe & Lamar. He was alternately depicted as a gentle soul whod found peace with his new family and as a probable drug addict who went missing for days at a time.

That same year, Odoms fellow NBA star Kris Humphries was sucked into the Kardashian vortex, marrying Kim after a 90-day engagement. Kim made an estimated $2 million off the wedding alone.

Their ceremony aired as a two-part special on Oct. 9 and 10.

On Oct. 31, Kim filed for divorce. Kris learned about it on the news.

After careful consideration, Kims statement read, I have decided to end my marriagesometimes things dont work out as planned.

A friend told Radar Online that one month later, Kris watched in utter horror as he was depicted on the show as a bully whod used Kim for her fame. Its just not a true depiction.

Kim villainized Kris off-air as well, leaking to TMZ that he was a cancer and a manipulative, vindictive, petty, fame-hungry jerk.

Humphries was vindicated during their divorce proceedings, when show producer Russell Jay testified that much of it was fake  but only the Kardashians were in on it.

Staged Love
Jay said that during Humphries season, at least two scenes were staged: the wedding proposal, which was reshot because Kim didnt like how her face looked in the first take, and a scene in which Kim confessed doubts about her marriage to her mother  which was shot after Kim filed for divorce.

They set Kris up to look like a jerk, a friend told Radar Online. Anyone who loves someone would not team up with their production team to make them look like a fool on TV.

Rob Kardashian, the only boy in the family, understands. He quit filming in 2014 and spent the rest of the year getting publicly fat-shamed and sidelined by his mother and sister Kim.

Rob is fatter than ever, and Kris *finally flat-out told him hes an embarrassment to the family, a source told Star magazine in February 2014. She called him a fat slob and told him hes losing out on business opportunities because no one wants someone as huge as him representing their products.

Rob feels that the show has truly *ruined his family, a source told Radar that same month. He feels very alone.

In May 2014, Rob flew back from Paris without having attended Kims lavish wedding to Kanye West  reportedly because Kim told him he was too fat and ugly for the wedding pictures. She also told Rolling Stone that Robs weight gain was due to sloth.

Do I think he smokes weed, drinks beer, hangs out and plays video games with his friends all day long? she asked. Yes.

No wonder Kylie Jenner got with the program, literally and figuratively. When she was just 17 years old, Kylie had filler injected into her formerly thin lips, along with a likely browlift and filler in the lines around her mouth. And she began dating 25-year-old rapper Tyga. Both moves were heartily endorsed by her mother, and Kylies on her way to becoming a brand: various endorsements, along with her line of hair extensions, Kylie Hair Kouture, has helped her reach a reported net worth of $5 million.

Meanwhile, sister Kourtney  who at 36 is the eldest and dullest of the clan  uses her tumultuous relationship with cheating, jobless, substance-abusing boyfriend Scott Disick as her storyline.

Disick, 32, the father of Kourtneys three young children, is most often seen black-out drunk on the show. The couples umpteenth break-up was the major plot line for the season 10 finale.

Disick remained off-screen while Kris called him a piece of st. In the shows last scene  the cliff-hanger  Kourtney cried to an impassive Kim: I cant believe that this is where my life is right now.


http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/


----------



## Jayne1

Continued:

The Kardashians also move their narrative along through the tabloids, and last week the Kardashian camp issued a threat to *Disick through US Weekly.
&#8220;He&#8217;s no longer filming,&#8221; a family friend told the magazine. &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t have a job anymore,&#8221; and without the show, &#8220;his club appearances will die down within a year. He&#8217;ll lose the social-media influence. The Kardashians are all evolving in their platforms and he&#8217;s no longer in step with them.&#8221;
In other words: Get back with Kourtney and get back to work.

It was a setup
In the weeks leading up to Odom&#8217;s overdose, he&#8217;d once again felt publicly humiliated by the Kardashians. He&#8217;d approached Khloe outside a Beverly Hills SoulCycle at 6:45 in the morning &#8212; caught by paparazzi, of course. The Kardashian camp spun the *incident as stalking.
Odom, however, insisted that Khloe had told him where she was going to be and set him up. He fought back through TMZ: &#8220;Y&#8217;all beat me down, degraded me, said I would do everything in the world. I&#8217;m a womanizer, a f&#8211;king drug addict, everything. I probably couldn&#8217;t even get f&#8211;king hired at Home Depot right now because of how people look at me. It&#8217;s over . . . if it happens again, I will air everything out.&#8221;

Khloe, it turns out, is making all medical decisions for Odom; though they filed for divorce, a judge hasn&#8217;t signed off on their papers. On Wednesday, Khloe instructed her publicist to tell Dennis Hof, owner of the brothel where Odom was found, to quit talking to the media &#8212; that&#8217;s Khloe&#8217;s job.

&#8220;I told her to pass on a message: Go to hell,&#8221; Hof told CNN.

&#8220;This is a very painful situation,&#8221; Khloe&#8217;s publicist responded, &#8220;and the idea that anyone would use it to seek publicity is really sad.&#8221;

Meanwhile, the leaks keep on coming, and they&#8217;re all about how Odom&#8217;s tragedy is affecting the Kardashians: Scott Disick checked into rehab this past week. People magazine was told exclusively that &#8220;it&#8217;s hard for Khloe. He is on his last leg.&#8221; And Kim had to fly back to LA because she has health issues, too, you guys.
&#8220;We&#8217;re told Kim has an appointment with a pregnancy specialist,&#8221; TMZ reported on Thursday. &#8220;Her placenta is growing too deep into her uterus.&#8221;

And so Lamar Odom&#8217;s fight for life competes with Kim Kardashian&#8217;s vagina for attention &#8212; which, in Kardashian world, is the way it should be.

http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/


----------



## chloebagfreak

Ha ha! From that article:

"And so Lamar Odom&#8217;s fight for life competes with Kim Kardashian&#8217;s vagina for attention &#8212; which, in Kardashian world, is the way it should be."


----------



## Wildflower22

labelwhore04 said:


> What this family needs to stop doing is leaking information to TMZ and E!. From day 1 of this situation, Kris has probably been on the phone every hour with Harvey, and whats even worse is that shes making this situation all about the Kardashians. Just let the man recover in peace, the world doesnt need to know every medical detail, im sure he wouldnt even want that.




This!!! I knew Kris was behind it all when she was the first to be papped outside the hospital in the dark with her sunglasses on. She knew she was going to be photographed out there, and she is exploiting this entire situation. It's disgusting!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Lounorada said:


> Don't think this clip has been posted yet... :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth has been spoken!





Boom!  I'm super proud of this!


----------



## dribbelina

Nuff said, kartrashians are a plaque


----------



## redney

Excellent NY Post article. Thanks for posting. What a bunch of disgusting bottom-feeding famewhores.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Now if only the fashion industry would get rid of them and go back to normal!


----------



## GoGlam

I'm no "fan," but I can tell you that historically and even currently, most money-making stars/agents/studios in show business are not much different.  The only difference is that the Kardashians have no blatant talent... That's what makes people so mad.  That so many others have to do it too, but at least they feel that they deserve to be there.  So they're "exposed" for being an attention-grubbing family.  Great... I'm happy for them.  

For those that think they are ruining someone's life who signs on to be part of it, that's unfortunate.  These people all want fame and fortune, but yet when their problems are put out there, they blame it on the Kardashians--give me a break!  They signed up for it and they chose to do x y and z, so there is no one to blame other than themselves.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i'm just wating for ryan seacrest to announce his sit down exclusive interview with the Kardashians...  ya'll know it's coming


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> I wonder what the feedback would be if they never went to the hospital...




as if they would have passed up a chance to create more story for them!  




chloebagfreak said:


> *Wow, finally a real article that depicts how they truly are.* Not the Daily News fawning over every little thing as if it's worthy of a Nobel Prize!




exactly!  about time someone wrote it!


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> I wonder what the feedback would be if they never went to the hospital...




they are giving him and his family space and not making it into a culebron (soapie)


----------



## Encore Hermes

Queenpixie said:


> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/



"......... This is a family that commodifies everything, from sex tapes to fertility treatments to Caitlyn Jenners transition.* People in their orbit are mere utility players  including Odom, who has never been more valuable to them than now.*

*Odom, 35, and Khloe, 31, filed for divorce in 2013, but he remained an *unwilling, off-screen character on the show. He reportedly begged his *estranged wife to stop airing his phone calls and to stop using him as a plot point, but she refused.*
She would tell him, You owe me this after you humiliated me by cheating with other women, a source told Radar.
*It was reported that Odom became extremely upset last Sunday night after an episode aired in which Khloe once again humiliated her husband. *Odoms best friend had died of drug-related causes, and hed called Khloe for consolation. She then self-servingly told the cameras that Im really on high alert for Lamar because anything, I think, will cause him to spiral and thats really the last thing I want for him.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Really good read more from the link posted 

"......In the weeks leading up to Odoms overdose, hed once again felt publicly humiliated by the Kardashians. Hed approached Khloe outside a Beverly Hills SoulCycle at 6:45 in the morning  caught by paparazzi, of course. The Kardashian camp spun the *incident as stalking.
Odom, however, insisted that Khloe had told him where she was going to be and set him up. He fought back through TMZ: Yall beat me down, degraded me, said I would do everything in the world. Im a womanizer, a fking drug addict, everything. I probably couldnt even get fking hired at Home Depot right now because of how people look at me. Its over . . . if it happens again, I will air everything out.
........"


----------



## DC-Cutie

i believe Khloe set Lamar up.


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> Excellent NY Post article. Thanks for posting. What a bunch of disgusting bottom-feeding famewhores.




+1. Despicable creatures.


----------



## GoGlam

DC-Cutie said:


> i believe Khloe set Lamar up.




Set him up for what? To be caught in motels with prostitutes and crack? Or to be pulled over for DUI? Or to have a father, a best friend, and other close associates to be drug addicts? Or for his mother to die at 12!

Those things are all the fault of the Kardashians!


----------



## Encore Hermes

dc-cutie said:


> i believe khloe set lamar up.



+1


----------



## WishList986

GoGlam said:


> Set him up for what? To be caught in motels with prostitutes and crack? Or to be pulled over for DUI? Or to have a father, a best friend, and other close associates to be drug addicts? Or for his mother to die at 12!
> 
> Those things are all the fault of the Kardashians!



+1 
Good god, some people read way too much into things.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

wishlist986 said:


> +1
> good god, some people read way too much into things.



+2


----------



## qudz104

Kim was probably saying bye as she left which made Lammy smile.


----------



## tweegy

GoGlam said:


> Set him up for what? To be caught in motels with prostitutes and crack? Or to be pulled over for DUI? Or to have a father, a best friend, and other close associates to be drug addicts? Or for his mother to die at 12!
> 
> Those things are all the fault of the Kardashians!




Yup, if lammy had strong issues with stuff he could seek legal action. No one forced him to do anything. 

I don't get why folks are talking about him like he's an imbecile incapable of making decisions.. All the stories and accusations aren't even from lammy himself, it's all third party. Why not wait till he recovers and hear what HE has to say. Only thing he's done thus far is threaten.

It's not like any of the guys didn't know who the kardashians were before they all hooked up with them. As far as I've read I don't recall the k girls having hypnotic hoo-has. each party knows what's what..


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Maybe it's partly the Kardashians for "ruining" me. But maybe the men drawn to them and their lifestyle are already "ruined". 

The Kardashians can't be blamed for everything. No one tied Lamar up and forced him to marry Khloe. He made that decision.

But regardless, I pray he continues to improve.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she was referring to the alleged stalking incident at soul-cycle at 6:45 am with the paps waiting. That that was the set up.


----------



## addisonshopper

Geez--- off lamar please--- this family gets the goose with the golden egg oppty all the time..
poor lamar-- he will pine after khloe cause she was there by his side and won't realize he need his real family-- blood relatives.... I like Khloe and all but this is a bit much...
lamar gets to sit back and watch his ex/current/future/ soon to be wife or whatever its called prounce around the NBA-- his turf with a Cockey your star in the making.. its got to embarrassing and humiliating.. and James Harden the biggest womanizer out there...
good lord--- goodness gracious this can't be life  this whole scenario seems unreal.....


----------



## Lounorada

dc-cutie said:


> i believe khloe set lamar up.



+2


----------



## DC-Cutie

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she was referring to the alleged stalking incident at soul-cycle at 6:45 am with the paps waiting. That that was the set up.



this is exactly what i was referring to.  not all the other stuff goglam listed


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I think she was referring to the alleged stalking incident at soul-cycle at 6:45 am with the paps waiting. That that was the set up.




I agree. But what did he do when that happened? Threaten.. 'If it happens again I'll talk' 

Well... Talk 

No one is forcing him to do anything...


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Yes Lamar needs to go back to his family. Just what family?

His Dad isn't any better as far as using him. 

Yes he needs to be with his kids. But they can't be an emotional support system for him. 

So really, where should be go?


----------



## tweegy

qudz104 said:


> Kim was probably saying bye as she left which made Lammy smile.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## queen

Coach Lover Too said:


> I hope the K's read *these* comments. NO love at all! lol
> 
> The support on Kris's facebook page is sickening though. Bunch of a** kissers.
> 
> *Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner Talk Lamar Odom: "You Are a Champion," "So Happy I Could Make You Smile"*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...oms-smiles-god-is-good-20151810#ixzz3ovISxBEd
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
> ​


So sorry to read they are getting a love fest.  I am in the position to have a lot of time on my hands lately and have been reading these celebrity threads.  I guess I started when the news broke on Jenner and I was curious.  It did not take long for me to see these people are nuts!  I finally quit making comments on Jenner threads so as not to feed the monster.  I had real hope when I opened this thread and read they were finally calling the Kardashians on their actions.  What I don't get is who admires these people and helps make them rich and famous?  I hope people open their eyes and ears and let them go by the wayside.  If the mighty Cosby was dethroned maybe this circus can be also.


----------



## prettyprincess

GoGlam said:


> Set him up for what? To be caught in motels with prostitutes and crack? Or to be pulled over for DUI? Or to have a father, a best friend, and other close associates to be drug addicts? Or for his mother to die at 12!
> 
> Those things are all the fault of the Kardashians!



She set him up to look like he was stalking her. If you love someone you don't expose their demons for the world to see and judge, and you certainly don't use those issues to have a story line on a reality tv show. When Adrienne Bailon spoke about how Rob cheated on her they all attacked her for it. Why is that not ok, but setting up a fake ambush is?


----------



## DC-Cutie

lamar has an aunt and other friends in the NBA.  family isn't always blood.  i just pray that wherever he goes that it's a safe, healthy and healing environment.

away from the prying eye of the media and any reality tv camera crew


----------



## chloebagfreak

dc-cutie said:


> lamar has an aunt and other friends in the nba.  Family isn't always blood.  I just pray that wherever he goes that it's a safe, healthy and healing environment.
> 
> Away from the prying eye of the media and any reality tv camera crew


1+


----------



## MrsTeacherMrCop

qudz104 said:


> Kim was probably saying bye as she left which made Lammy smile.




This made me literally laugh so hard out loud! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## tweegy

queen said:


> So sorry to read they are getting a love fest.  I am in the position to have a lot of time on my hands lately and have been reading these celebrity threads.  I guess I started when the news broke on Jenner and I was curious.  It did not take long for me to see these people are nuts!  I finally quit making comments on Jenner threads so as not to feed the monster.  I had real hope when I opened this thread and read they were finally calling the Kardashians on their actions.  What I don't get is who admires these people and helps make them rich and famous?  I hope people open their eyes and ears and let them go by the wayside.  If the mighty Cosby was dethroned maybe this circus can be also.




Yup. Folks have been saying for years they will not last. How long did the first epi start?? And they're still here. And have spin offs. You see tons of people at their crap. I would watch the shows on a lazy day, but I'm not about to break down in tears if a k girl crossed my path. (Side eyeing that girl that broke down in tears on the show meeting Khloe)


Here too, how many k threads are there? Kim alone. How many threads has she had. 

They do stupid s**t. We've all seen it. They're a joke more than they can be taken seriously. They have some warped values. But I am not about to blame them for someone's actions. That's ridiculous. 

Folks take them way too serious and read way too much into them.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Set him up for what? To be caught in motels with prostitutes and crack? Or to be pulled over for DUI? Or to have a father, a best friend, and other close associates to be drug addicts? Or for his mother to die at 12!
> 
> Those things are all the fault of the Kardashians!



I thought DC was specifically referring to the SoulCycle incident.

ETA: just saw her post that she confirmed.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I still can't figure out how making someone look somewhat stalkerish towards an ex on tv sends them into a bender and overdosing in a brothel. 

Most men would just block their exes number and move on. 

I really think there is more to this story or the truth isn't being told.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dallas -I was referring soley to the alleged stalkig incident. 

However, relationships in general can be vey toxic.  you never know on the surface how once incident can trigger the next and the next and so on.  Like people break up, turn to alcohol, next thing you know they are doing some crazzy suff that can't be explained - or blamed


----------



## queen

tweegy said:


> Yup. Folks have been saying for years they will not last. How long did the first epi start?? And they're still here. And have spin offs. You see tons of people at their crap. I would watch the shows on a lazy day, but I'm not about to break down in tears if a k girl crossed my path. (Side eyeing that girl that broke down in tears on the show meeting Khloe)
> 
> 
> Here too, how many k threads are there? Kim alone. How many threads has she had.
> 
> They do stupid s**t. We've all seen it. They're a joke more than they can be taken seriously. They have some warped values. But I am not about to blame them for someone's actions. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Folks take them way too serious and read way too much into them.


I am not blaming them for any actions other than their own.  They are free to be as crazy as they want.  I just will offer no support of them in any thing they do and wonder how they get people to support them and make them rich and famous.  It takes all kinds and I am sure they have tons of fans I just don't know what those fans admire.  And as for anyone who chooses to associate with them they are making their own choice.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I still can't figure out how making someone look somewhat stalkerish towards an ex on tv sends them into a bender and overdosing in a brothel.
> 
> Most men would just block their exes number and move on.
> 
> I really think there is more to this story or the truth isn't being told.



I don't think it was that incident by itself but people who have severe depression coupled with drug usage can have anything as a trigger. His life started spiraling when he left the Lakers and it seems everything after just truly broke his spirits...whatever was left. I mean look at how he is perceived....folks think he has been an addict his whole life and that he's a deadbeat dad...not words ever spoken about him before but that's his new narrative. Anything can be a trigger for someone in his position.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I don't think it was that incident by itself but people who have severe depression coupled with drug usage can have anything as a trigger. His life started spiraling when he left the Lakers and it seems everything after just truly broke his spirits...whatever was left. I mean look at how he is perceived....folks think he has been an addict his whole life and that he's a deadbeat dad.



its really sad.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I get that incidents can build on each other. But really, only if you let it. You can't control the actions of those around you but you do have a choice in how you respond. These choices were Lamar's. 

Plus he was almost done with the Kardashians and just waiting on divorce papers to be finalized.  

I'm not saying the Kardashians aren't to blame on some aspect but it isn't their fault entirely. 

The first thing you learn in rehab is to own your actions and to stop blaming others. I think that does apply here.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I hope they don't take him home to mend painting a pretty picture about the future and talk him into signing contracts to allow filming.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I get that incidents can build on each other. But really, only if you let it. You can't control the actions of those around you but you do have a choice in how you respond. These choices were Lamar's.


I don't disagree but people who are already in this situation lacks the ability to perform this level of rationalization...not sure it's as simple as this to them.

When he went to the Mavricks and dealt with the humiliation of being let go from the Lakers, not because his game was falling off but because at the end of the day...it's business, it was all played out on TV. As it goes, he didn't want to do the show but was ultimately convinced and agreed to film. He went from being a starting player who had just won a 6th man award to being traded to a bum squad (Hornets) to having to request to be traded to an A league team all while on TV. Should he have been more firm in saying no? Perhaps. But perhaps he may have felt that, at the time, his marriage was the thing that made him happy. Until we hear from him directly, we won't know exactly.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well to be fair, he hasn't blamed him.  it's just us looking at things from the outside.

but they also didn't do right by him.  If she was done, they were going through the divorce - leave him and all conversations with him OFF CAMERA.  She didn that.  So yes, she and her rathet momma are to blame for that!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

And he didn't have to answer the phone. He has been estranged from the Kardashians for a couple of years now. That's long enough time to have your eyes wide open and to know their came. Again, he could just block her number.


----------



## chloebagfreak

It's called diathesis stress. Basically if you have a genetic predisposition to any type of mental disorder, a huge stressor can trigger the illness.
It's not a voluntary decision to relapse or react irrationally, spiraling downward. He seems to have had more than the usual amount of stressors in the last couple of years to trigger his issues.
Learned it this week in my graduate program


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> And he didn't have to answer the phone. He has been estranged from the Kardashians for a couple of years now. That's long enough time to have your eyes wide open and to know their came. Again, he could just block her number.



Ummm...Kris is in charge of his financial affairs (stupid? yes)...he wasn't going to block their numbers. lol.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Agree. That makes sense.
Oops.. Tried replying to DC about them not having his calls on TV


----------



## Eva1991

queen said:


> So sorry to read they are getting a love fest.  I am in the position to have a lot of time on my hands lately and have been reading these celebrity threads.  I guess I started when the news broke on Jenner and I was curious.  It did not take long for me to see these people are nuts!  I finally quit making comments on Jenner threads so as not to feed the monster.  I had real hope when I opened this thread and read they were finally calling the Kardashians on their actions.  What I don't get is who admires these people and helps make them rich and famous?  I hope people open their eyes and ears and let them go by the wayside.  If the mighty Cosby was dethroned maybe this circus can be also.



I think their fan base is mostly consisted of teens. I can't see any reason why an educated adult would be a fan. Having said that, I do think that lots of adults (even educated, successful ones) watch KUWTK now and then, to laugh or unwind. There's a difference between being a fan and just a viewer, IMO. 

To be honest, the Ks didn't force anyone to watch their shows or buy their products. I don't think they're to blame. They're just doing their job and as long as there are people willing to pay to get the gossip magazines that feature them or their products, they're going to continue their business.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

berrydiva said:


> Ummm...Kris is in charge of his financial affairs (stupid? yes)...he wasn't going to block their numbers. lol.




Ok this I was unaware of. Yeah with that being the case, I can see them treating him like a puppet and he can't do much.

Why did he give her that control?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dallas_Girl said:


> Ok this I was unaware of. Yeah with that being the case, I can see them treating him like a puppet and he can't do much.
> 
> Why did he give her that control?



you seem to see everything as black or white.  life isn't that straight forward


----------



## Dallas_Girl

No life isn't black and white. I never said it was. I do think at some point one has to own their actions and stop blaming others.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I personally think it's very black and white to just think Lamar's situation is the Kardashian's fault and that he didn't play a role in his overdose.


----------



## prettyprincess

Dallas_Girl said:


> I still can't figure out how making someone look somewhat stalkerish towards an ex on tv sends them into a bender and overdosing in a brothel.
> 
> Most men would just block their exes number and move on.
> 
> I really think there is more to this story or the truth isn't being told.



It wasn't just that, she exposed the intimate details of their relationship and his addiction for ratings. That is a huge betrayal coming from someone that you loved and considered family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

but where are you gettin that HE has blamed them?


----------



## DC-Cutie

prettyprincess said:


> It wasn't just that, she exposed the intimate details of their relationship and his addiction for ratings. That is a huge betrayal coming from someone that you loved and considered family.



sadly they do the same thing to Rob, their own flesh.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Ok this I was unaware of. Yeah with that being the case, I can see them treating him like a puppet and he can't do much.
> 
> Why did he give her that control?


No idea. Trust, I would guess.



Dallas_Girl said:


> No life isn't black and white. I never said it was. I do think at some point one has to own their actions and stop blaming others.



Lamar has never once blamed them AFAIK. Being upset at the way you're portrayed and letting that emotion rule your decisions doesn't exclusively mean that one blames others. I think other people are gossiping and speculating or looking at the catalyst to what initiated his issues...it is a very big coincidence of the timing. However, Lamar has not blamed others.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I was referring to seeing everyone blaming the Kardashians for his overdoses because of the show and phone call. 

I personally feel it is a bit much to blame them. A phone call could have a stressful trigger but he had a million other ways to handle it. 

Hell why not pair up with Scott and write the most scathing tell all book and reap the profits.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dallas_Girl said:


> I was referring to seeing everyone blaming the Kardashians for his overdoses because of the show and phone call.
> 
> I personally feel it is a bit much to blame them. A phone call could have a stressful trigger but he had a million other ways to handle it.
> 
> Hell why not pair up with Scott and write the most scathing tell all book and reap the profits.



Ive not read where anyone has blamed them in full.  Lamar had his share of problems, but when you love someone as they seem to profess, don't put him on front street.  especially when your street is viewed by millions on a daily basis

The one thing ALL of the K girls men have in common - they are all motherless which can open up a person to a whole 'nother set of vulnerabilities.  That Brotha Kanye wasn't like this before he stepped foot in the K Kooch!  (sorry to be so blunt)


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I was referring to seeing everyone blaming the Kardashians for his overdoses because of the show and phone call.
> 
> I personally feel it is a bit much to blame them. A phone call could have a stressful trigger but he had a million other ways to handle it.
> 
> Hell why not pair up with Scott and write the most scathing tell all book and reap the profits.



Of course he had a million ways but people who are already abusing drugs/alcohol will turn to what they know to numb their pain. Not sure how else to answer that question...it's just not that...black and white....I feel you're looking for rational that is far simpler than how people are in these situations. I don't think anyone has placed full blame on the Kardashians but instead folks seem to be questioning do they love him or famewhoring more.


----------



## Dallas_Girl

Scott had his mom. He only recently lost her. 

And I thought Kayne was becoming a joke long before his marriage to Kim.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> And I thought Kayne was becoming a joke long before his marriage to Kim.


Nope..He just came off a hot album.


----------



## Monoi

Dallas_Girl said:


> Scott had his mom. He only recently lost her.
> 
> And I thought Kayne was becoming a joke long before his marriage to Kim.




So does Bruce his mom is still alive


----------



## clydekiwi

chloebagfreak said:


> It's called diathesis stress. Basically if you have a genetic predisposition to any type of mental disorder, a huge stressor can trigger the illness.
> It's not a voluntary decision to relapse or react irrationally, spiraling downward. He seems to have had more than the usual amount of stressors in the last couple of years to trigger his issues.
> Learned it this week in my graduate program




Interesting!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

berrydiva said:


> Nope..He just came off a hot album.




I stated my opinion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

im talking about the K daughters

yes scott recently lost his mother.  he seemed to be spirialing, but its gone into overdrive since the loss of his parents


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> I stated my opinion.


Oh didn't realize that was a statement...read it fast...thought it was a question.


----------



## chloebagfreak

clydekiwi said:


> Interesting!


I know
It is such an interesting aspect that has been revealed along with the genetic variables. It seemed to make sense why certain people don't get schizophrenia until their twenties-when so many of their relationships are coming and going.
The other thing that I found interesting is the peer groups can influence the genetic expression and allow certain behaviors to manifest, regardless of the parenting.
So fun to keep learning !


----------



## JessicaKate89

tweegy said:


> I wonder what the feedback would be if they never went to the hospital...




I think these threads have made it pretty clear that no matter what they do, it's always going to be wrong.


----------



## berrydiva

JessicaKate89 said:


> I think these threads have made it pretty clear that no matter what they do, it's always going to be wrong.



I think the challenge with them is that their lives are on display 24/7 so they, at times, seem to lack the understanding that there are things that can be perceived as "doing it for the gram" behavior regardless of their intentions. Khloe has mostly been silent, from what I understand, on social media which I find totally commendable given their lives are for public consumption and I think what people expect. Whereas Kim, as a counter, is talking about how she made Lamar smile making it more about herself than him...it's all perception. In this new age social networking world, it's often hard to tell if someone is sincere or if they just want to say they were there.


----------



## clydekiwi

chloebagfreak said:


> I know
> It is such an interesting aspect that has been revealed along with the genetic variables. It seemed to make sense why certain people don't get schizophrenia until their twenties-when so many of their relationships are coming and going.
> The other thing that I found interesting is the peer groups can influence the genetic expression and allow certain behaviors to manifest, regardless of the parenting.
> So fun to keep learning !




Yes! I knew that about schizophrenia. How it dont surface until a major stressor in the later yrs


----------



## DC-Cutie

chloebagfreak said:


> It's called diathesis stress. Basically if you have a genetic predisposition to any type of mental disorder, a huge stressor can trigger the illness.
> It's not a voluntary decision to relapse or react irrationally, spiraling downward. He seems to have had more than the usual amount of stressors in the last couple of years to trigger his issues.
> Learned it this week in my graduate program



learn something new everyday.  thanks for sharing


----------



## chloebagfreak

clydekiwi said:


> Yes! I knew that about schizophrenia. How it dont surface until a major stressor in the later yrs


So amazing all the research that is being done in the mental health field today !


----------



## chloebagfreak

DC-Cutie said:


> learn something new everyday.  thanks for sharing


Ha ha no problem. This place is my Martini after too much studying !


----------



## DC-Cutie

chloebagfreak said:


> Ha ha no problem. This place is my Martini after too much studying !



and im the opposite, reaching for a Martini after reading here!  LOL..  sometimes it gets cray cray

does the predisposition also apply to subsance addiction - drugs or alcohol?


----------



## AEGIS

Dallas_Girl said:


> Scott had his mom. He only recently lost her.
> 
> And I thought Kayne was becoming a joke long before his marriage to Kim.



Kanye did not become a joke until he married Kim.


----------



## AEGIS

chloebagfreak said:


> I know
> It is such an interesting aspect that has been revealed along with the genetic variables. It seemed to make sense why certain people don't get schizophrenia until their twenties-when so many of their relationships are coming and going.
> The other thing that I found interesting is the* peer groups can influence the genetic expression and allow certain behaviors to manifest, regardless of the parenting.*
> So fun to keep learning !



Isn't that depressing for parents!


----------



## DC-Cutie

kanye used to be so mellow and pretty much under the radar....  after his infamous 'how sway' interview, it went all downhill from there


----------



## chloebagfreak

DC-Cutie said:


> and im the opposite, reaching for a Martini after reading here!  LOL..  sometimes it gets cray cray
> 
> does the predisposition also apply to subsance addiction - drugs or alcohol?


Well, I'm just learning so I can't give an educated answer on that 
It's a really good question, though!


----------



## Dallas_Girl

AEGIS said:


> Kanye did not become a joke until he married Kim.




You're entitled to your opinion just like I'm entitled to mine [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> kanye used to be so mellow and pretty much under the radar....  after his infamous 'how sway' interview, it went all downhill from there



I said that in a meeting the other day. Completely didn't mean to but I just blurted it out while doodling when someone suggested something stupid.


----------



## chloebagfreak

AEGIS said:


> Isn't that depressing for parents!


It is. I did everything to build up my son's self esteem, but still things with his peers just wreaked havoc with his confidence.
 I think it all plays into who they become, and the parents do still have all those years of good stuff to put into their little heads before the outside influences start.


----------



## GoGlam

tweegy said:


> Yup, if lammy had strong issues with stuff he could seek legal action. No one forced him to do anything.
> 
> I don't get why folks are talking about him like he's an imbecile incapable of making decisions.. All the stories and accusations aren't even from lammy himself, it's all third party. Why not wait till he recovers and hear what HE has to say. Only thing he's done thus far is threaten.
> 
> It's not like any of the guys didn't know who the kardashians were before they all hooked up with them. As far as I've read I don't recall the k girls having hypnotic hoo-has. each party knows what's what..




Eeeeeeyup!


----------



## AEGIS

Dallas_Girl said:


> You're entitled to your opinion just like I'm entitled to mine [emoji4][emoji4]




I didn't state an opinion.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> I didn't state an opinion.



fact!  LOL


----------



## queen

Eva1991 said:


> I think their fan base is mostly consisted of teens. I can't see any reason why an educated adult would be a fan. Having said that, I do think that lots of adults (even educated, successful ones) watch KUWTK now and then, to laugh or unwind. There's a difference between being a fan and just a viewer, IMO.
> 
> To be honest, the Ks didn't force anyone to watch their shows or buy their products. I don't think they're to blame. They're just doing their job and as long as there are people willing to pay to get the gossip magazines that feature them or their products, they're going to continue their business.


Of course they are.  I never thought they would not.  I still do not understand why the public continues to support them all the while they complain.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I said that in a meeting the other day. Completely didn't mean to but I just blurted it out while doodling when someone suggested something stupid.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I would have some respect for them had they given the authority to a hospital medical representative to disclose certain info instead of Kris leaking tidbits here and there. Also, if the family had stayed off social media all together it would have looked a lot more respectful to Lamar. If they wanted to show up for support when things were so dire, there's nothing wrong with that, but to make sure they're caught on camera and then to tweet things afterwards is uncalled for.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> I didn't state an opinion.





DC-Cutie said:


> fact!  LOL


----------



## GoGlam

Eva1991 said:


> I think their fan base is mostly consisted of teens. I can't see any reason why an educated adult would be a fan. Having said that, I do think that lots of adults (even educated, successful ones) watch KUWTK now and then, to laugh or unwind. There's a difference between being a fan and just a viewer, IMO.




I've watched KUWTK on several occasions.. Usually it's on while doing something else like cooking or vacuuming, so I often miss what's said during an episode.  I have obtained degrees from higher education institutions, travel internationally and domestically often, and have a sought after career at a Fortune 50 company.  So no, I am not a fan but I have watched the show and many other friends that I consider intelligent have too.


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> Of course they are.  I never thought they would not.  I still do not understand why the public continues to support them all the while they complain.  Just my opinion.


I don't think those who complain support them. They are fueled by people who consistently support their shows and buy their products....I don't think those are the same people who are wishing they'd go away. I don't understand that argument since they're two separate groups. As long as a person has their show on, watching or not, they're getting ratings and remaining relevant...it's really just that simple


----------



## Dallas_Girl

AEGIS said:


> I didn't state an opinion.



Really So the whole incident with Kayne and Taylor Swift didn't happen way before Kim. He wasn't made fun of on shows like South Park way before him and Kim got together. Yeah ok. Fact gotcha


----------



## AEGIS

Dallas_Girl said:


> Really So the whole incident with Kayne and Taylor Swift didn't happen way before Kim. He wasn't made fun of on shows like South Park way before him and Kim got together. Yeah ok. Fact gotcha



He was not considered a joke.  He was considered a jerk. There is a difference.


----------



## DC-Cutie

fact #2


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AEGIS said:


> He was not considered a joke.  He was considered a jerk. There is a difference.



A jerky joke.


----------



## AEGIS

Coach Lover Too said:


> A jerky joke.



well...now he's both


----------



## Dallas_Girl

I considered him a joke too (I'm entitled to my opinions). He was mocked constantly (and still is) for that Taylor Swift incident.So one can be both a joke and a jerk. Doesn't have to be one or the other.


----------



## keodi

Jayne1 said:


> Continued:
> 
> The Kardashians also move their narrative along through the tabloids, and last week the Kardashian camp issued a threat to *Disick through US Weekly.
> Hes no longer filming, a family friend told the magazine. He doesnt have a job anymore, and without the show, his club appearances will die down within a year. Hell lose the social-media influence. The Kardashians are all evolving in their platforms and hes no longer in step with them.
> In other words: Get back with Kourtney and get back to work.
> 
> It was a setup
> In the weeks leading up to Odoms overdose, hed once again felt publicly humiliated by the Kardashians. Hed approached Khloe outside a Beverly Hills SoulCycle at 6:45 in the morning  caught by paparazzi, of course. The Kardashian camp spun the *incident as stalking.
> Odom, however, insisted that Khloe had told him where she was going to be and set him up. He fought back through TMZ: Yall beat me down, degraded me, said I would do everything in the world. Im a womanizer, a fking drug addict, everything. I probably couldnt even get fking hired at Home Depot right now because of how people look at me. Its over . . . if it happens again, I will air everything out.
> 
> Khloe, it turns out, is making all medical decisions for Odom; though they filed for divorce, a judge hasnt signed off on their papers. On Wednesday, Khloe instructed her publicist to tell Dennis Hof, owner of the brothel where Odom was found, to quit talking to the media  thats Khloes job.
> 
> I told her to pass on a message: Go to hell, Hof told CNN.
> 
> This is a very painful situation, Khloes publicist responded, and the idea that anyone would use it to seek publicity is really sad.
> 
> Meanwhile, the leaks keep on coming, and theyre all about how Odoms tragedy is affecting the Kardashians: Scott Disick checked into rehab this past week. People magazine was told exclusively that its hard for Khloe. He is on his last leg. And Kim had to fly back to LA because she has health issues, too, you guys.
> Were told Kim has an appointment with a pregnancy specialist, TMZ reported on Thursday. Her placenta is growing too deep into her uterus.
> 
> And so Lamar Odoms fight for life competes with Kim Kardashians vagina for attention  which, in Kardashian world, is the way it should be.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/



Great article! thanks for posting


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think Khloe should have respected Lamar enough when he requested not to be involved with the show and yet she continued to exploit him (phone calls/etc).
Maybe she's feeling a guilty conscience now and is trying to make it up to him, I dunno, but the Dr. Evil and Mini-me (Kris/Kim) have no excuses for the way they're handling things.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

AEGIS said:


> well...now he's both



Fo sho!


----------



## keodi

DC-Cutie said:


> i believe Khloe set Lamar up.



I believe it too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

GoGlam said:


> I've watched KUWTK on several occasions.. Usually it's on while doing something else like cooking or vacuuming, so I often miss what's said during an episode.  I have obtained degrees from higher education institutions, travel internationally and domestically often, and have a sought after career at a Fortune 50 company.  So no, I am not a fan but I have watched the show and many other friends that I consider intelligent have too.



I watch the show because it's cheap entertainment but I swear I lose brain cells during each episode!


----------



## AEGIS

do you remember when Lamar allegedly proposed to Taraji? laaaaaawd


----------



## Coach Lover Too

keodi said:


> I believe it too.



I too believe that, especially given his reaction! I think Kris has that family in the palm of her hand. $$$$$$


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> do you remember when Lamar allegedly proposed to Taraji? laaaaaawd



that was so random


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kanye was under the radar before Kim? 

Katrina telethon?

VMAs?

He's always been a jerk from day one. His mother raised him to be one. He lacks basic home training.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Now he's runnin' Kayne's Kid Kare.


----------



## berrydiva

Dallas_Girl said:


> Really So the whole incident with Kayne and Taylor Swift didn't happen way before Kim. He wasn't made fun of on shows like South Park way before him and Kim got together. Yeah ok. Fact gotcha



I mean he was always an a$$ but not a joke as in he's was and still is an excellent hip-hop producer. If you're basing his talent/career solely off his public persona then yeah, I could see how one might find him a joke however he's definitely one of the best producers that has ever walked the halls of hip-hop. He's been made fun of his entire career though but I don't think this was the sense that DC meant it originally.


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> Kanye was under the radar before Kim?
> 
> Katrina telethon?
> 
> VMAs?
> 
> He's always been a jerk from day one. His mother raised him to be one. He lacks basic home training.



dang--just going for someone's dead momma? what do you really know about Dr. Donda West?


----------



## DC-Cutie

his mother raised him to be a jerk huh?  WOW... just when I thought I'd read it all


----------



## Tivo

JessicaKate89 said:


> I think these threads have made it pretty clear that no matter what they do, it's always going to be wrong.


Yep. And that's the consequence of the delusional reality they created for themselves.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

AEGIS said:


> dang--just going for someone's dead momma? what do you really know about Dr. Donda West?



Didn't realize his upbringing was off limits. 

Anyway His erratic behavior has been explained away many times because of her death when he was a total di(k when she was alive.

He does not know how to respect people. Especially women. That began at home. IMO

I am not trying to Change anyone's opinion about the guy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

but how did his mother raise him to be a jerk?


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> his mother raised him to be a jerk huh?  WOW... just when I thought I'd read it all



goto bed-- don't let them raise that pressure honey


----------



## DC-Cutie

addisonshopper said:


> goto bed-- don't let them raise that pressure honey



Nessa girllll!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

AEGIS said:


> do you remember when Lamar allegedly proposed to Taraji? laaaaaawd



A month prior right?


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Nessa girllll!!!!!


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Nessa girllll!!!!!



getting so bad i don't even like reading threads.. good lord.... this can't be life....
seeing so many half empty- half full opinions I now get a clear pic on what life is about,.. really


----------



## NYC Chicky

Why don't people put the Kanye discussion in his thread? Lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Lest we forgot, visual for 'how sway'






Followed by


----------



## addisonshopper

berrydiva said:


>



:
::


----------



## GoGlam

Coach Lover Too said:


> I watch the show because it's cheap entertainment but I swear I lose brain cells during each episode!




My hubby presumes this happens with me too... If I start getting snippy, he tells me I've been watching too much reality TV.  I have to remind him it's most likely because I'm hungry [emoji13]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

GoGlam said:


> My hubby presumes this happens with me too... If I start getting snippy, he tells me I've been watching too much reality TV.  I have to remind him it's most likely because I'm hungry [emoji13]



That's right, low on carbs!! That's our story and we're stickin' to it!


----------



## lizmil

Coach Lover Too said:


> I watch the show because it's cheap entertainment but I swear I lose brain cells during each episode!



I've tried watching a couple of times, never made it past 10 minutes.  I can't stand the sounds of their "baby" voices... I think it was Kim and the mom.


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> Didn't realize his upbringing was off limits.
> 
> Anyway His erratic behavior has been explained away many times because of her death when he was a total di(k when she was alive.
> 
> He does not know how to respect people. Especially women. That began at home. IMO
> 
> I am not trying to Change anyone's opinion about the guy.



I am not asking you to change my opinion--I actually do not care a bit about Mr. West & he leaves a distaste in my mouth but I am trying to figure out what that has to do with Donda. He's damn near 40..and she's dead.

I've seen people postulate that because she always encouraged him that she is the reason he has such hubris.  Now, some could say her encouragement worked. He is a successful artist. So I am trying to figure out how a single mother who raised her son to believe in himself is suddenly cast as a villain?


----------



## AEGIS

tweegy said:


> A month prior right?




something weird.  Lamar was obviously looking for something.


----------



## lizmil

Oh I gotta ask, in the elderly corner here, what does "how sway" mean?


----------



## VickyB

Dallas_Girl said:


> Scott had his mom. He only recently lost her.
> 
> And I thought Kayne was becoming a joke long before his marriage to Kim.



Yes, Kanye was a joke before he hooked up with Kim. Fools can be successful and laughing stocks all at the same time.


----------



## VickyB

Coach Lover Too said:


> A jerky joke.



Hell ya!


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> I mean he was always an a$$ but not a joke as in he's was and still is an excellent hip-hop producer. If you're basing his talent/career solely off his public persona then yeah, I could see how one might find him a joke however he's definitely one of the best producers that has ever walked the halls of hip-hop. He's been made fun of his entire career though but I don't think this was the sense that DC meant it originally.



Let's not forget the hours of ridicule he's amassed via his fashion experiments!!!


----------



## Swanky

AGree, he was a joke pre-K. . .  lol


----------



## Swanky

Crap, just noticed this Khloe's thread.  Let's get back to just Khloe and Lamar


----------



## AEGIS

lizmil said:


> Oh I gotta ask, in the elderly corner here, what does "how sway" mean?



it doesn't mean anything past the literal. The man he was addressing is named Sway.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Crap, just noticed this Khloe's thread.  Let's get back to just Khloe and Lamar




That's what I said earlier and everyone ignored it


----------



## berrydiva

I mean does it really matter which Kardashian thread we discuss the lot of them in? More reason they should have one freaking thread.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Tension Building: Khloes Bedside Feud With Lamars Baby Mama Liza  Inside Their Hospital Showdown!*



As *Lamar Odom* continues to fight for his life after an apparent drug overdose at the Love Ranch brothel in Nevada, another fight is occurring at his bedside  between his estranged wife *Khloe Kardashian* and the mother of his children, *Liza Morales*.


"At least Dennis runs an honest business and isn't fake. Liza has no issue with the women or Dennis, her beef is with Khloe."


Morales has also accused Khloe of leaking stories to the media in an effort to make herself look good.
But worst of all Morales says Khloe has refused to let Lamar's teen children, *Destiny* and *Lamar Jr.*, have any alone time with their ailing father.



"Even as Lamar was unconscious,  Khloe's surrogates were feeding stories to the media that she had  arranged for Liza and the kids to be flown out from New York City. There  is a very different version of events according to Liza, and the real  truth will come out when the time is right."


"Things are very tense with Khloe and Liza. Khloe is in the room with Lamar all the time, even when the kids are there. The kids don't get any alone time with their dad. None at all."


http://radaronline.com/photos/lamar...with-khloe-kardashian-hospital/photo/1214087/


----------



## chloebagfreak

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Tension Building: Khloes Bedside Feud With Lamars Baby Mama Liza  Inside Their Hospital Showdown!*
> 
> 
> 
> As *Lamar Odom* continues to fight for his life after an apparent drug overdose at the Love Ranch brothel in Nevada, another fight is occurring at his bedside  between his estranged wife *Khloe Kardashian* and the mother of his children, *Liza Morales*.
> 
> 
> "At least Dennis runs an honest business and isn't fake. Liza has no issue with the women or Dennis, her beef is with Khloe."
> 
> 
> Morales has also accused Khloe of leaking stories to the media in an effort to make herself look good.
> But worst of all Morales says Khloe has refused to let Lamar's teen children, *Destiny* and *Lamar Jr.*, have any alone time with their ailing father.
> 
> 
> 
> "Even as Lamar was unconscious,  Khloe's surrogates were feeding stories to the media that she had  arranged for Liza and the kids to be flown out from New York City. There  is a very different version of events according to Liza, and the real  truth will come out when the time is right."
> 
> 
> "Things are very tense with Khloe and Liza. Khloe is in the room with Lamar all the time, even when the kids are there. The kids don't get any alone time with their dad. None at all."
> 
> 
> http://radaronline.com/photos/lamar...with-khloe-kardashian-hospital/photo/1214087/



I was kinda, sorta waiting for this to occur. It can't end well. Two ex wives, one not quite ex


----------



## NYC Chicky

chloebagfreak said:


> I was kinda, sorta waiting for this to occur. It can't end well. Two ex wives, one not quite ex




And not quite a wife (Liza) but I think she's been with him longer


----------



## Bzemom

tweegy said:


> I wonder what the feedback would be if they never went to the hospital...



How about  middle ground: Go to the hospital, one photo op, send the camera man back home, and let his family release health updates as they occur. There is a big middle ground. If Khlomoney still cares, she could stay, plenty of folks around there would still sneak a photo and post it.


----------



## Swanky

RO isn't considered reliable...


----------



## Bzemom

addisonshopper said:


> getting so bad i don't even like reading threads.. good lord.... this can't be life....
> seeing so many half empty- half full opinions I now get a clear pic on what life is about,.. really



You could post what you know and add some clarity to the thread.....  

Just saying.&#128519;


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Side note: A sports section would be pretty cool....I wouldn't mind a tpf fantasy football (or whichever sport) league with others who share the same interest.



Tell Vlad! They probably would do it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Continued:
> 
> The Kardashians also move their narrative along through the tabloids, and last week the Kardashian camp issued a threat to *Disick through US Weekly.
> Hes no longer filming, a family friend told the magazine. He doesnt have a job anymore, and without the show, his club appearances will die down within a year. Hell lose the social-media influence. The Kardashians are all evolving in their platforms and hes no longer in step with them.
> In other words: Get back with Kourtney and get back to work.
> 
> It was a setup
> In the weeks leading up to Odoms overdose, hed once again felt publicly humiliated by the Kardashians. Hed approached Khloe outside a Beverly Hills SoulCycle at 6:45 in the morning  caught by paparazzi, of course. The Kardashian camp spun the *incident as stalking.
> Odom, however, insisted that Khloe had told him where she was going to be and set him up. He fought back through TMZ: Yall beat me down, degraded me, said I would do everything in the world. Im a womanizer, a fking drug addict, everything. I probably couldnt even get fking hired at Home Depot right now because of how people look at me. Its over . . . if it happens again, I will air everything out.
> 
> Khloe, it turns out, is making all medical decisions for Odom; though they filed for divorce, a judge hasnt signed off on their papers. On Wednesday, Khloe instructed her publicist to tell Dennis Hof, owner of the brothel where Odom was found, to quit talking to the media  thats Khloes job.
> 
> I told her to pass on a message: Go to hell, Hof told CNN.
> 
> This is a very painful situation, Khloes publicist responded, and the idea that anyone would use it to seek publicity is really sad.
> 
> Meanwhile, the leaks keep on coming, and theyre all about how Odoms tragedy is affecting the Kardashians: Scott Disick checked into rehab this past week. People magazine was told exclusively that its hard for Khloe. He is on his last leg. And Kim had to fly back to LA because she has health issues, too, you guys.
> Were told Kim has an appointment with a pregnancy specialist, TMZ reported on Thursday. Her placenta is growing too deep into her uterus.
> 
> And so Lamar Odoms fight for life competes with Kim Kardashians vagina for attention  which, in Kardashian world, is the way it should be.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/10/18/how-the-kardashians-destroy-peoples-lives-for-reality-ratings/



Just wow!!! Read all of it...

Two comments:

Young people think they can't die, and assuming he makes it through, Lamar will get all of his financial and medical paper work in order. If her felt as viscerally about Khloe and her family as the article says, then there is no way he should have allowed himself to be put in a position where she/they are making LIFE decisions for him!


Maybe the rose-colored lenses will finally come off, and this will  be the start/decline of the Kardashians.


----------



## chloebagfreak

NYC Chicky said:


> And not quite a wife (Liza) but I think she's been with him longer


Oh wow, your right. So two women fighting over him. 
I did read somewhere that the ex girlfriend was having a contentious court hearing with him coming up.


----------



## twinkle.tink

berrydiva said:


> I don't think those who complain support them. They are fueled by people who consistently support their shows and buy their products....I don't think those are the same people who are wishing they'd go away. I don't understand that argument since they're two separate groups. As long as a person has their show on, watching or not, they're getting ratings and remaining relevant...it's really just that simple



The problem is those who complain about them do read stories and look at pictures of them, both online and in print. Not only that, they take the time to complain. They take the time to repost the stories, the pictures. As long as the Ks continue to bring viewers to 'news' site, gossip sites, etc they are going to remain relevant. 




berrydiva said:


> I mean does it really matter which Kardashian thread we discuss the lot of them in? More reason they should have one freaking thread.



Yes!


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Crap, just noticed this Khloe's thread.  Let's get back to just Khloe and Lamar



This wouldn't be a problem if all the K's were in one thread instead of individual threads... Just sayin'...


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Lest we forgot, visual for 'how sway'
> 
> popculturerainman.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/107923_600.gif?w=286&h=300
> Followed by
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/4f/bf/03/4fbf03f50015a503c716be98961c58d7.gif



 Never gets old.


----------



## dooneybaby

Dallas_Girl said:


> I was referring to seeing everyone blaming the Kardashians for his overdoses because of the show and phone call.
> 
> I personally feel it is a bit much to blame them. A phone call could have a stressful trigger but he had a million other ways to handle it.
> 
> Hell why not pair up with Scott and write the most scathing tell all book and reap the profits.


I'm guessing that there's a genetic component to his addiction issues. I believe Lamar's father has had major dependency issues.


----------



## michie

twinkle.tink said:


> The problem is those who complain about them do read stories and look at pictures of them, both online and in print. Not only that, they take the time to complain. They take the time to repost the stories, the pictures. As long as the Ks continue to bring viewers to 'news' site, gossip sites, etc they are going to remain relevant.




This is not even a valid argument. Do you know how many people have hate sites (SITES!) about them and they're not even a blip on anybody's radar? As much as y'all want to believe that "haters keep them relevant", Kim K and Ko. are not meeting with world leaders because people are picking them apart online. It's sooooo much deeper than that.


----------



## Swanky

Lounorada said:


> This wouldn't be a problem if all the K's were in one thread instead of individual threads... Just sayin'...



Oh trust, I been trying that for years!!!  People are asking for Kendall and Kylie to get their own, I'd have left this Khloe and Lamar until the D was final and I'd have left Kris and Caitlyn too!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> *This is not even a valid argument. *Do you know how many people have hate sites (SITES!) about them and they're not even a blip on anybody's radar? As much as y'all want to believe that "haters keep them relevant", Kim K and Ko. are not meeting with world leaders because people are picking them apart online. It's sooooo much deeper than that.





point.blank.period.


----------



## michie

Lol. Listening to Kidd Kraddick. Even Kellie Rasberry is reporting this Lamar woke up story like...wtf? Lamar woke up like a Tyler 
Perry Production. 




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Oh trust, I been trying that for years!!!  *People are asking for Kendall and Kylie to get their own, I'd have left this Khloe and Lamar until the D was final and I'd have left Kris and Caitlyn too!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




We're gonna take it to the Internet to get the word out. I mean, it worked for the Ks, right?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*This is coming from Yahoo Sports. (See link for complete story)

*

*Report: Lamar Odom 'way, way better,' but still in critical condition*

By Dan Devine                                 22 hours ago                                                                                                   Ball Don't Lie




After three days of "fighting for his life" in a medically induced coma, Odom reportedly regained consciousness on Friday, resumed breathing on his own, and spoke a few words. His turn for the better continued Saturday, according to ESPN.com's Ramona Shelburne:Lamar Odom is "way, way  better" and is more conversational as he remains in critical condition  in a Las Vegas hospital, a source told ESPN on Saturday. [...]​Odom slept most of the day Friday but did see his kids, father and Khloe Kardashian, his estranged wife.​Odom's condition had improved to the point that he "*was texting and 'speaking sentences*' from his hospital bed," according to Broderick Turner and Matt Pearce of the Los Angeles Times.

Alvin Alston, a publicist for  JaNean Mercer, "would not confirm whether Odom was breathing on his own  or communicating more," according to the Associated Press, but did confirm that he had regained consciousness on Friday.
"He woke up, and he spoke," Alston said.

People.com reported Sunday morning that while Odom's condition has improved, he still remains in Sunrise Hospital's intensive care unit:
"Lamar today again has  had moments when he is awake and more responsive," the source says. "He  is still in the ICU, is receiving oxygen and sleeps a lot. He is not  talking, but seems to understand when Khloé and the medical staff speak  to him."​ More medical tests will follow  to gauge the extent of the internal damage Odom sustained during the  lead-up to his hospitalization and in his subsequent medically induced  coma  "his condition is still dicey," reports TMZ  but for now, at least, he seems to be in significantly better shape than he was just five days ago. Thank goodness for that.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...l--still-in-critical-condition-152812762.html


----------



## Swanky

I read he'll need significant rehab to relearn basics - walking, etc. . .  I just don't know what's true or not so I didn't want to post the article.


Addiction is a biyatch.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hank                     1 hour ago
                                                           It's obvious this was just a hollywood publicity  stunt. The Bruce Jenner he / she thing had gotten old. You know there's  already something else brewing in the script writers heads when they  wear this one out. 





                     Pat                     36 minutes ago
                                                           Just wiondering how much the Kardashians will  exploit Odom's situation and attempt to play this out on reality TV.  Wouldn't be amazed if they do, and yet they ask people to respect their  privacy. They just want to control the situation for their own profit  rather than allow someone to report on it. Amazing how the Kardashians  try to control and request the Brothel's owner to not speak about the  incident. What a joke! 





                     Just Wondering                     52 minutes ago
                                                           Why does this feel like a publicity stunt? 





                     william                     20 hours ago
                                                           It's a Kardashian miracle! The entire family laid  hands upon him and it will be good for at least 15 - 20 episodes...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...l--still-in-critical-condition-152812762.html


----------



## Swanky

This pimp is really shady IMO. . . If you didn't recognize him why'd you let him in!?!?


*Lamar Odom&#8217;s Belongings Stolen While Unconscious at Bunny Ranch* 



 TheWrap 




http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...-after-biting-passenger/ar-AAfB3PA?li=BBgzzfc 





© David Liam Kyle/NBAE via Getty Images 
Lamar Odom As Lamar Odom was unconscious at a Nevada brother, a mystery man came in and took his cell phone and belongings.

*Bunny Ranch owner Dennis Hof told the New York Post a man entered Odom's room and jacked his personal items. Another man who claimed to be Odom's bodyguard later came and told Hof he had no clue who the first person was.*
*"I don't know if I got conned," Hof said. "I think when this all shakes out, this a shaky (expletive). I didn't recognize him. Something was up."*
Odom continued making progress over the weekend; he was speaking sentences and is "doing good," sources told the Los Angeles Times.
He's been visited by former teammates including Kobe Bryant, Blake Griffin, DeAndre Jordan and Chris Paul.
"He probably has no idea we were there, but just to be there and to see him -- hopefully he knows there's a lot of guys that love him and want to see him do better and want to see him get better," Griffin said before the Clippers' Saturday practice.


----------



## MrsBishop35

why is Khole doing this to herself!!!


----------



## MrsBishop35

Bruce/Caitlyn got old because he admitted he has no plans of cutting off his member...


----------



## terebina786

MrsBishop35 said:


> View attachment 3161922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is Khole doing this to herself!!!



Because it's a sign.  Because she needs a project for a storyline.  If she's going to be  by his side all through recovery, you know this will be on the show with the aforementioned reunion/beach wedding.

This stunk of a publicity stunt from the get.


----------



## MrsBishop35

The family seriously has no shame.


----------



## tweegy

AEGIS said:


> something weird.  Lamar was obviously looking for something.



Exactly. So I don't know how folks could be like he was a innocent flower plucked too soon by the evil kardashians and used. He made his choices. The Ks are not saints by any means but c'mon.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh trust, I been trying that for years!!!  People are asking for Kendall and Kylie to get their own, I'd have left this Khloe and Lamar until the D was final and I'd have left Kris and Caitlyn too!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Kendull and Kylie definitely do NOT need separate threads!
Stick to your guns next time you're creating a thread for the K/Js, Swanky! Create a thread with their surname as a title then when each of their individual threads comes to an end, one by one they can all be thrown into the one pit!


----------



## redney

lounorada said:


> kendull and kylie definitely do not need separate threads!
> Stick to your guns next time you're creating a thread for the k/js, swanky! Create a thread with their surname as a title then when each of their individual threads comes to an end, one by one they can all be thrown into the one pit!  :d



+1!


----------



## Livia1

lounorada said:


> kendull and kylie definitely do not need separate threads!
> Stick to your guns next time you're creating a thread for the k/js, swanky! Create a thread with their surname as a title then when each of their individual threads comes to an end, one by one they can all be thrown into the one pit!  :d





redney said:


> +1!



+2!


----------



## Swanky

tweegy said:


> exactly. So i don't know how folks could be like he was a innocent flower plucked too soon by the evil kardashians and used. He made his choices. The ks are not saints by any means but c'mon.



100%.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Encore Hermes said:


> Lest we forgot, visual for 'how sway'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by




classic


----------



## berrydiva

lounorada said:


> kendull and kylie definitely do not need separate threads!
> Stick to your guns next time you're creating a thread for the k/js, swanky! Create a thread with their surname as a title then when each of their individual threads comes to an end, one by one they can all be thrown into the one pit!  :d



+3


----------



## Encore Hermes

lounorada said:


> kendull and kylie definitely do not need separate threads!
> Stick to your guns next time you're creating a thread for the k/js, swanky! Create a thread with their surname as a title then when each of their individual threads comes to an end, one by one they can all be thrown into the one pit!  :d



+4


----------



## Encore Hermes

From article in link, metta world peace talking about the Kardashians

"...........That left Lakers forward Metta World Peace feeling optimistic about Odoms recovery. But World Peace told Los Angeles News Group that *he has become upset regarding something else about Odom,* who grew up with the former Ron Artest in the New York City area.

*The only Kardashian that needs to be there is Khloe, World Peace said. Not every Kardashian needs to be around. They need to keep it simple, so Lamars children can see him whenever they want to see him. Theyre waiting in line to see their own father.*

http://www.dailynews.com/sports/20151018/lamar-odom-in-early-stages-of-physical-therapy


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Lamar Odom Will Move to a Rehabilitation Center in Los Angeles to Continue Recovery*



Lamar Odom is returning to Los Angeles.

 The 35-year-old basketball star is moving to a rehabilitation center in Los Angeles to continue his recovery, multiple sources tell ET, although it is not known when the transfer will take place. Lamar is currently at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, where he's been since last Tuesday after he was found unconscious at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada.

 Lamar's condition is continuing to show positive signs, with a source telling ET he is now breathing on his own and is "alert and stable." We're also being told he is completely off a ventilator, and has even been able to say a few words.

But it's important to note that Lamar is still considered to be in critical condition. Despite a report that Lamar was helped out of his hospital bed and was assisted in moving to a chair, a source close to the family tells ET he did not leave his hospital bed, but did get up. However, he's "still very weak." In addition, he's currently receiving dialysis treatment after experiencing kidney failure.

 "He is showing improvement in his condition, however, regaining complete organ function continues to be a top medical priority," the source says.

 Lamar is going to need "a lot" of rehab in the coming months, E! News reports, and though a CT scan reportedly came back clean, there may be some cognitive issues in the future. But Lamar also passed a swallowing test -- a promising sign of neurological function -- and has communicated using hand signals.

 A spokesperson for Lamar's aunt, JaNean Mercer, previously told ET that the NBA star had opened his eyes and was able to communicate on Friday, after being placed into a medically induced coma on Wednesday. When his doctor asked how he was doing, Lamar gave a thumbs up and responded, "Good morning."

 "Lamar has always been blessed with a tenacious, fighting spirit, overcoming insurmountable obstacles to achieve the impossible," Mercer told ET on Monday. "These past few days have been no different. He is defying the odds in his toughest battle to date with God's grace."
"Each day Lamar is getting stronger and reaching significant milestones in his recovery," she continued. "We are committed to remaining by his side as a family for our champion, who we love immensely."

 
Lamar is, of course, no stranger to Los Angeles. Most notably, he won two NBA championships playing for the Los Angeles Lakers in 2009 and 2010.

http://www.etonline.com/news/174266_lamar_odom_will_move_to_a_rehabilitation_center_los_angeles_to_continue_recovery/


----------



## veyda

I am so worried about Khloe's revenge body now. 



Waaaaaaaaaah


----------



## guccimamma

this is working out well for khloe. last week we were making fun of her disgusting workout photos, this week she is florence nightingale nursing her husband back to health.

what's next?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> From article in link, metta world peace talking about the Kardashians
> 
> "...........That left Lakers forward Metta World Peace feeling optimistic about Odoms recovery. But World Peace told Los Angeles News Group that *he has become upset regarding something else about Odom,* who grew up with the former Ron Artest in the New York City area.
> 
> *The only Kardashian that needs to be there is Khloe, World Peace said. Not every Kardashian needs to be around. They need to keep it simple, so Lamars children can see him whenever they want to see him. Theyre waiting in line to see their own father.*
> 
> http://www.dailynews.com/sports/20151018/lamar-odom-in-early-stages-of-physical-therapy



His children should be able to see him as often and for as long as they want.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> this is working out well for khloe. last week we were making fun of her disgusting workout photos, this week she is florence nightingale nursing her husband back to health.
> 
> what's next?



Who woulda thunk it!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Prediction: i think he will make a statement within the week and it will heavily praise the Kardashians.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> His children should be able to see him as often and for as long as they want.



Khloe Kalling the shots doll........
 from the reports about his condition, I assumed he was in ICU but there seems to be so many people visiting him from the beginning and that doesn't happen in ICU.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Prediction: i think he will make a statement within the week and it will heavily praise the Kardashians.





Encore Hermes said:


> Khloe Kalling the shots doll........
> from the reports about his condition, I assumed he was in ICU but there seems to be so many people visiting him from the beginning and that doesn't happen in ICU.



Yep!


----------



## GoGlam

How can one be in critical condition but yet able to be moved off his bed to a moving chair?


----------



## Eva1991

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Lamar Odom Will Move to a Rehabilitation Center in Los Angeles to Continue Recovery*
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar Odom is returning to Los Angeles.
> 
> The 35-year-old basketball star is moving to a rehabilitation center in Los Angeles to continue his recovery, multiple sources tell ET, although it is not known when the transfer will take place. Lamar is currently at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, where he's been since last Tuesday after he was found unconscious at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada.
> 
> Lamar's condition is continuing to show positive signs, with a source telling ET he is now breathing on his own and is "alert and stable." We're also being told he is completely off a ventilator, and has even been able to say a few words.
> 
> But it's important to note that Lamar is still considered to be in critical condition. Despite a report that Lamar was helped out of his hospital bed and was assisted in moving to a chair, a source close to the family tells ET he did not leave his hospital bed, but did get up. However, he's "still very weak." In addition, he's currently receiving dialysis treatment after experiencing kidney failure.
> 
> "He is showing improvement in his condition, however, regaining complete organ function continues to be a top medical priority," the source says.
> 
> Lamar is going to need "a lot" of rehab in the coming months, E! News reports, and though a CT scan reportedly came back clean, there may be some cognitive issues in the future. But Lamar also passed a swallowing test -- a promising sign of neurological function -- and has communicated using hand signals.
> 
> A spokesperson for Lamar's aunt, JaNean Mercer, previously told ET that the NBA star had opened his eyes and was able to communicate on Friday, after being placed into a medically induced coma on Wednesday. When his doctor asked how he was doing, Lamar gave a thumbs up and responded, "Good morning."
> 
> "Lamar has always been blessed with a tenacious, fighting spirit, overcoming insurmountable obstacles to achieve the impossible," Mercer told ET on Monday. "These past few days have been no different. He is defying the odds in his toughest battle to date with God's grace."
> "Each day Lamar is getting stronger and reaching significant milestones in his recovery," she continued. "We are committed to remaining by his side as a family for our champion, who we love immensely."
> 
> 
> Lamar is, of course, no stranger to Los Angeles. Most notably, he won two NBA championships playing for the Los Angeles Lakers in 2009 and 2010.
> 
> http://www.etonline.com/news/174266_lamar_odom_will_move_to_a_rehabilitation_center_los_angeles_to_continue_recovery/



Sounds like he's making progress and that's great.


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> Khloe Kalling the shots doll........
> from the reports about his condition, I assumed he was in ICU but there seems to be so many people visiting him from the beginning and that doesn't happen in ICU.



its the IKU


----------



## roses5682

guccimamma said:


> its the IKU




Instagram Kardashian Unit [emoji16]


----------



## pukasonqo

roses5682 said:


> Instagram Kardashian Unit [emoji16]




[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## addisonshopper

Bzemom said:


> You could post what you know and add some clarity to the thread.....
> 
> Just saying.&#128519;



AH HUGH... YOU REMEMBER ...
I can say this BOTH KHLOE and LAMAR were drug users during his time in Dallas-- OXY was the choice of drug and of course weed


----------



## Bzemom

addisonshopper said:


> AH HUGH... YOU REMEMBER ...
> I can say this BOTH KHLOE and LAMAR were drug users during his time in Dallas-- OXY was the choice of drug and of course weed



I always knew you had the GOOD tea.  &#127861;

I hope he will be okay. Hope his kids have good support.  It will be interesting too see who sticks around through his recovery.


----------



## poopsie

How convenient for them that he will be back in LA.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> its the IKU



 You girls are one a roll today!


----------



## maddie66

roses5682 said:


> instagram kardashian unit [emoji16]




genius!!!!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

guccimamma said:


> its the IKU











roses5682 said:


> Instagram Kardashian Unit [emoji16]


----------



## addisonshopper

I found this to be amazingly humorous.  Seriously. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 
This is a good one


----------



## guccimamma

well, khloe has a purpose in life now.  good for her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wait, inflating your Pinocchio A$$ of lies, promoting waist training and vag-lips isn't a purpose in life?

Welllllll........sh*t.

I'm not posting in here very much _at all _during this...because as much as I would like to think Khloe has his best interest at heart, I know damn well anything within a 10 centimetre radius of *PMK* that looks like it might be worthy of some media attention, is going to be used by these emotional vampires.

And I refuse to get RSI typing my opinions about it.

My one comment is ..Los Angeles? Hell NO. If someone can stop Lamar being taken there, they should. PMK and the K's own the paps there. There will be no respite in LA.


----------



## ByeKitty

GoGlam said:


> How can one be in critical condition but yet able to be moved off his bed to a moving chair?



I know they sometimes do that after strokes, because apparently starting the "rehabilitation" as early as possible is very important. This could be as little as having someone sit in a chair for a few minutes. Don't ask me about the medical reasons for this though...


----------



## caitlin1214

ByeKitty said:


> I know they sometimes do that after strokes, because apparently starting the "rehabilitation" as early as possible is very important. This could be as little as having someone sit in a chair for a few minutes. Don't ask me about the medical reasons for this though...



I think it's because the doctors don't want the muscles to atrophy, so they try to get them moving as soon as possible. Also, the patient is going to have to learn how to walk again, anyway, so they might as well start with baby steps right away. 


I never had a stroke, but I did have a spinal fusion, and that's what rehabilitation was like for me. 

Before I was even able to get out of bed they had massagers on my legs to help with my circulation. 

Then they had me gradually start moving. It started with their helping me move from my bed to a chair and back again. Then it was them helping me up and down a small set of training stairs. Then it was my dad helping me down the hallway. 

(It was all at my pace, and I could either rest or stop when I felt tired, but I had to fulfill my assignment, so to speak.) 

Even when I got home from the hospital, the doctor had me going for little walks every day.


----------



## caitlin1214

Lounorada said:


> Kendull and Kylie definitely do NOT need separate threads!
> Stick to your guns next time you're creating a thread for the K/Js, Swanky! Create a thread with their surname as a title then when each of their individual threads comes to an end, one by one they can all be thrown into the one pit!



This is Sparta!


----------



## GoGlam

ByeKitty said:


> I know they sometimes do that after strokes, because apparently starting the "rehabilitation" as early as possible is very important. This could be as little as having someone sit in a chair for a few minutes. Don't ask me about the medical reasons for this though...




Thanks! I didn't know this!


----------



## GoGlam

caitlin1214 said:


> I think it's because the doctors don't want the muscles to atrophy, so they try to get them moving as soon as possible. Also, the patient is going to have to learn how to walk again, anyway, so they might as well start with baby steps right away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a stroke, but I did have a spinal fusion, and that's what rehabilitation was like for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I was even able to get out of bed they had massagers on my legs to help with my circulation.
> 
> 
> 
> Then they had me gradually start moving. It started with their helping me move from my bed to a chair and back again. Then it was them helping me up and down a small set of training stairs. Then it was my dad helping me down the hallway.
> 
> 
> 
> (It was all at my pace, and I could either rest or stop when I felt tired, but I had to fulfill my assignment, so to speak.)
> 
> 
> 
> Even when I got home from the hospital, the doctor had me going for little walks every day.




Were you considered critical when they tried to get you up? That's what I'm questioning. I don't foresee them doing this for someone in critical condition.


----------



## caitlin1214

GoGlam said:


> Were you considered critical when they tried to get you up? That's what I'm questioning. I don't foresee them doing this for someone in critical condition.



No, because I was in the recovery room for what felt like 24 hours. When they moved me out of the recovery room and into the care unit, that's when I started physio. 


I don't think they would do that if he were critical, either.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

CNN just showed a picture of Lamar laying in the bed at the brothel.

They must have gotten it from this website, because it was this picture.


TJ, Los Angeles, United States, 2 hours ago
Nothing  like having your picture splashed across the world when you're at your  lowest point.  Lamar is lucky to be alive, I'm glad he's recovering.  I  can just image what the Kardashians have planned for him.   They'll  exploit him so much these pics will seem mild in comparison.  In fact,  they already have.  I'm *very* suspicious of the circumstances behind  these photos.  


​
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

He's out

A source tells PEOPLE that the former NBA star has been airlifted via a medical helicopter to a hospital in Los Angeles, Calif. tonight to continue his treatment and recovery. 

"Khloé and several nurses are with him. Lamar still can't walk but has left the hospital in a bed," the source reveals. 

http://www.people.com/article/lamar-odom-transferred-to-la-from-vegas


----------



## princess101804

so if the judge signs off on the divorce, that means it's finalized and she no longer can make medical decisions for him? what happens if the judge signs off on it a week from now for example


----------



## michie

This is all so...bizarre, to say the least. He went from being drug overdosed/unconscious for an unspecified amount of time to awake and well enough to leave the hospital not even a week later? 

I wonder if you can stop answers on prayers like checks at the bank...


----------



## Jikena

Coach Lover Too said:


> CNN just showed a picture of Lamar laying in the bed at the brothel.
> 
> They must have gotten it from this website, because it was this picture.
> 
> 
> TJ, Los Angeles, United States, 2 hours ago
> Nothing  like having your picture splashed across the world when you're at your  lowest point.  Lamar is lucky to be alive, I'm glad he's recovering.  I  can just image what the Kardashians have planned for him.   They'll  exploit him so much these pics will seem mild in comparison.  In fact,  they already have.  I'm *very* suspicious of the circumstances behind  these photos.
> 
> 
> ​
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bed-hours-overdosed-cocktail-drink-drugs.html

What the f*ck.......


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> well, khloe has a purpose in life now.  good for her.



so true!  i remember how people joked about how she would call Lamar to make sure he had eaten or taken his meds.  even going so far as to call the person he was on a biz trip with to make sure they did not let him "forget" to eat because he got cranky when he did! 




ByeKitty said:


> I know they sometimes do that after strokes*, because apparently starting the "rehabilitation" as early as possible is very important.* This could be as little as having someone sit in a chair for a few minutes. Don't ask me about the medical reasons for this though...






caitlin1214 said:


> No, because I was in the recovery room for what felt like 24 hours. When they moved me out of the recovery room and into the care unit, that's when I started physio.
> 
> *I don't think they would do that if he were critical, either*.






my husband had a stroke a couple of weeks ago and true while he was in critical care ward he was not allowed to do anything but once he was moved into his own room then he was encouraged to get up and move around as much as possible.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> This is all so...bizarre, to say the least. He went from being drug overdosed/unconscious for an unspecified amount of time to awake and well enough to leave the hospital not even a week later?
> 
> I wonder if you can stop answers on prayers like checks at the bank...



That's why I think either someone was embellishing the story in the beginning or they're embellishing now. None of it makes any sense.
IF someone other than a *close source* would give an update, I might have a tendency to believe it somewhat.

I wanna know who the person(s) was taking pics of him laying in the bed at the brothel too. The whole thing stinks.


----------



## caitlin1214

I want those divorce papers signed and I want all of those harpies away from him.

(Fun with Photoshop idea: bodies of harpies with Kris, Khloe and Kim's faces on them.)


----------



## maddie66

bag-princess said:


> so true!  i remember how people joked about how she would call Lamar to make sure he had eaten or taken his meds.  even going so far as to call the person he was on a biz trip with to make sure they did not let him "forget" to eat because he got cranky when he did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband had a stroke a couple of weeks ago and true while he was in critical care ward he was not allowed to do anything but once he was moved into his own room then he was encouraged to get up and move around as much as possible.




Hope your husband is doing well -- that has to be so scary.


----------



## bag-princess

maddie66 said:


> Hope your husband is doing well -- that has to be so scary.





thank you!!    omg - i have never been that terrified in my life!  he is 45 years old and it came out of the blue one morning!  he is doing much better now thank God and on the road to recovery.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!    omg - i have never been that terrified in my life!  he is 45 years old and it came out of the blue one morning!  he is doing much better now thank God and on the road to recovery.



So glad for you and your family!


----------



## Swanky

bag-princess I hope your DH is well!!!


The bottom line is he's an addict and until an addict hits rock bottom, very little will change.  Things can change for a short time, but no matter how much they love their wife, their kids, their job. . . .being alive! Until they truly hit their own rock bottom and live through it they will not change.  People can judge the Ks and "sources" all day long, but there's ONE person who was the catalyst here.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> bag-princess I hope your DH is well!!!
> 
> 
> The bottom line is he's an addict and until an addict hits rock bottom, very little will change.  Things can change for a short time, but no matter how much they love their wife, their kids, their job. . . .being alive! *Until they truly hit their own rock bottom and live through it they will not change.  *People can judge the Ks and "sources" all day long, but there's ONE person who was the catalyst here.





thank you Swanks!!!!



i wonder if this will be the "rock bottom" for lamar - ITA that until he will not change unless he makes that choice.


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> That's why I think either someone was embellishing the story in the beginning or they're embellishing now. None of it makes any sense.
> IF someone other than a *close source* would give an update, I might have a tendency to believe it somewhat.
> 
> I wanna know who the person(s) was taking pics of him laying in the bed at the brothel too. The whole thing stinks.




You're right, nothing makes sense. My Mom had a stroke in '99. First week she was good and I know they got her out of bed daily. I visited every day and we talked, was certain she would come home after rehab. Saturday, a week to the day of having the stroke she was like a different person. The Dr said the stroke " bloomed " . Basically all the damage it did took a week to show up. She was crazy town that weekend and she had another stroke the following Monday which was the end for her. So my point is, things can be worse than we suspect or the Kklan is letting on. Only time will tell. 

As far as this is concerned, I will only believe what a Dr has to say about Lamar, not the K's sugar coating everything. With drugs and alcohol involved, no telling what is going on. The other thing is that strokes really change ones personality. My maternal grandmother had one, she had always been a quiet church mouse before the stroke. Afterwards, she became a huge flirt and spoke her mind to everyone. So Lamar may wind up being a loose cannon and the K's are running scared about what he may spill. A non disclosure agreement would mean nothing to someone who had a severe stroke. Get him back to LA and on lockdown where they control everything. And I truly hope he is ok, but having seen the damage first hand, I am not so sure.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!    omg - i have never been that terrified in my life!  he is 45 years old and it came out of the blue one morning!  he is doing much better now thank God and on the road to recovery.




Hugs to you and your family Doll. He is so young and strokes are so scary. My Mom was 67 when she had hers and was a smoker with high blood pressure. I think his age will help a lot with a full recovery.


----------



## GoGlam

swanky mama of three said:


> bag-princess i hope your dh is well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is he's an addict and until an addict hits rock bottom, very little will change.  Things can change for a short time, but no matter how much they love their wife, their kids, their job. . . .being alive! Until they truly hit their own rock bottom and live through it they will not change.  People can judge the ks and "sources" all day long, but there's one person who was the catalyst here.




+1


----------



## chloebagfreak

chowlover2 said:


> You're right, nothing makes sense. My Mom had a stroke in '99. First week she was good and I know they got her out of bed daily. I visited every day and we talked, was certain she would come home after rehab. Saturday, a week to the day of having the stroke she was like a different person. The Dr said the stroke " bloomed " . Basically all the damage it did took a week to show up. She was crazy town that weekend and she had another stroke the following Monday which was the end for her. So my point is, things can be worse than we suspect or the Kklan is letting on. Only time will tell.
> 
> As far as this is concerned, I will only believe what a Dr has to say about Lamar, not the K's sugar coating everything. With drugs and alcohol involved, no telling what is going on. The other thing is that strokes really change ones personality. My maternal grandmother had one, she had always been a quiet church mouse before the stroke. Afterwards, she became a huge flirt and spoke her mind to everyone. So Lamar may wind up being a loose cannon and the K's are running scared about what he may spill. A non disclosure agreement would mean nothing to someone who had a severe stroke. Get him back to LA and on lockdown where they control everything. And I truly hope he is ok, but having seen the damage first hand, I am not so sure.


 Yes, and if he does say something revealing, they will blame it on his stroke or the medications!


----------



## chloebagfreak

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!    omg - i have never been that terrified in my life!  he is 45 years old and it came out of the blue one morning!  he is doing much better now thank God and on the road to recovery.



Awe, how scary! I'm so sorry you went through that. I'm glad he is better
My grandmother went through one, and  she did survive but had to get rehab for walking.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> You're right, nothing makes sense. My Mom had a stroke in '99. First week she was good and I know they got her out of bed daily. I visited every day and we talked, was certain she would come home after rehab. Saturday, a week to the day of having the stroke she was like a different person. The Dr said the stroke " bloomed " . Basically all the damage it did took a week to show up. She was crazy town that weekend and she had another stroke the following Monday which was the end for her. So my point is, things can be worse than we suspect or the Kklan is letting on. Only time will tell.
> 
> As far as this is concerned, I will only believe what a Dr has to say about Lamar, not the K's sugar coating everything. With drugs and alcohol involved, no telling what is going on. *The other thing is that strokes really change ones personality. *My maternal grandmother had one, she had always been a quiet church mouse before the stroke. Afterwards, she became a huge flirt and spoke her mind to everyone. So Lamar may wind up being a loose cannon and the K's are running scared about what he may spill. A non disclosure agreement would mean nothing to someone who had a severe stroke. Get him back to LA and on lockdown where they control everything. And I truly hope he is ok, but having seen the damage first hand, I am not so sure.






 it is scary the change that takes place.    this is a very good point!

and we have no idea just how bad his stroke was!   i know with my husband the first week he could not speak well at all - very incoherent.  we had no idea what he was trying to tell us.  by the second week he was talking much better where he did not even need speech therapy!  they said he didn't need it and he was even on the phone talking to people.


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> Hugs to you and your family Doll. He is so young and strokes are so scary. My Mom was 67 when she had hers and was a smoker with high blood pressure. I think his age will help a lot with a full recovery.






thank you!!   i know it will take some time but we are all praying for a full recovery,too.  he is not "scheduled" to go back to work until February officially but from what the doctor's are saying - he is basically retired.  he says that we will start golfing and fishing and i told him that is not happening!   traveling - yes i will do that.


----------



## Bzemom

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!   i know it will take some time but we are all praying for a full recovery,too.  he is not "scheduled" to go back to work until February officially but from what the doctor's are saying - he is basically retired.  he says that we will start golfing and fishing and i told him that is not happening!   traveling - yes i will do that.



Hope his recovery goes well.


----------



## Encore Hermes

bag-princess said:


> so true!  i remember how people joked about how she would call Lamar to make sure he had eaten or taken his meds.  even going so far as to call the person he was on a biz trip with to make sure they did not let him "forget" to eat because he got cranky when he did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband had a stroke a couple of weeks ago and true while he was in critical care ward he was not allowed to do anything but once he was moved into his own room then he was encouraged to get up and move around as much as possible.



Very very sorry about your husband!  Hugs!


----------



## bag-princess

thank you *Encore Hermes* and* Bzemom*!


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!   i know it will take some time but we are all praying for a full recovery,too.  he is not "scheduled" to go back to work until February officially but from what the doctor's are saying - he is basically retired.  he says that we will start golfing and fishing and i told him that is not happening!   traveling - yes i will do that.



I'm so glad it sounds like he's getting better. 

(Find a golf resort in Hawaii. You get your travelling, and he gets his golf. Everybody wins!)


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm so glad it sounds like he's getting better.
> 
> (Find a golf resort in Hawaii. You get your travelling, and he gets his golf. Everybody wins!)





FABULOUS idea!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Slumped motionless in a seedy brothel bed, these are the harrowing last images of Lamar Odom before he was found in the midst of a near-fatal overdose.

The shocking photos were taken Monday night inside the Love Ranch suite where NBA great Lamar romped with two prostitutes and consumed a mystery cocktail of drink and drugs.

The first of the three pictures, revealed for the first time by Daily Mail Online, shows the 35-year-old siting barefooted on a couch, looking drained and disheveled.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dosed-cocktail-drink-drugs.html#ixzz3p4ec2p74


----------



## addisonshopper

I seen a post somewhere on my FB feed that one of the girls he was partying with went missing.. I can't find the story no more- anyone else hear that


----------



## michie

addisonshopper said:


> I seen a post somewhere on my FB feed that one of the girls he was partying with went missing.. I can't find the story no more- anyone else hear that



I heard she was found safe...at her house. I forgot where they said the house was.


----------



## Swanky

I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.  Anyone who was thinking of going there should think twice, forget any privacy, the pimp and the girl yap like dogs.

She wasn't "missing", she took off work to hide out.


----------



## Tarhls

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.




ITA. So low to release these images.


----------



## Lola69

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.  Anyone who was thinking of going there should think twice, forget any privacy, the pimp and the girl yap like dogs.
> 
> She wasn't "missing", she took off work to hide out.



+1 How can someone be so hateful to post these photos. SICK!!  What money does to people makes me sick.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.  Anyone who was thinking of going there should think twice, forget any privacy, the pimp and the girl yap like dogs.
> 
> She wasn't "missing", she took off work to hide out.




Agreed! Sickening.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.  Anyone who was thinking of going there should think twice, forget any privacy, the pimp and the girl yap like dogs.
> 
> She wasn't "missing", she took off work to hide out.



Swanky is the amalgamation of the threads happening? You could call it _The Dumpster _and everyone would know where to find the KarJenner posts.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> my husband had a stroke a couple of weeks ago and true while he was in critical care ward he was not allowed to do anything but once he was moved into his own room then he was encouraged to get up and move around as much as possible.



Hugs to you and your hubby!!


----------



## morgan20

bag-princess said:


> so true!  i remember how people joked about how she would call Lamar to make sure he had eaten or taken his meds.  even going so far as to call the person he was on a biz trip with to make sure they did not let him "forget" to eat because he got cranky when he did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my husband had a stroke a couple of weeks ago and true while he was in critical care ward he was not allowed to do anything but once he was moved into his own room then he was encouraged to get up and move around as much as possible.




Hugs to you I hope he is getting better


----------



## lizmil

Bag-princess, all the best wishes to you and your husband.


----------



## ByeKitty

Hey Bag-princess, all the best to you and your husband... Good to hear that he is doing better! My mother had a very severe stroke 2 years ago, doctors didn't think she was going to make it, but she did. She still has paralysis on her left side and a wide range of physical and mental issues - despite that she tries her hardest to walk and to talk and to live life.

Regarding the "personality change", I think that depends on the part of the brain that was damaged. As for my mom, I don't think she really changed at heart, "she" is still there. But she has become kind of child-like, I would say...sometimes the way you comfort her or entertain her is like you comfort or entertain a little child. And verrrrrry impulsive. She'll say things and then look shocked at what she's said...when she does that we usually both cover our mouths with our hand and stare at each other


----------



## SouthTampa

lizmil said:


> bag-princess, all the best wishes to you and your husband.


+1


----------



## bag-princess

morgan20 said:


> Hugs to you I hope he is getting better





thanks Morgan20!


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!   i know it will take some time but we are all praying for a full recovery,too.  he is not "scheduled" to go back to work until February officially but from what the doctor's are saying - he is basically retired.  he says that we will start golfing and fishing and i told him that is not happening!   traveling - yes i will do that.




Best of luck to you and your husband bag-princess!  I hope he makes a speedy recovery, and that you have a trip together soon!


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Hugs to you and your hubby!!



thank you!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.  Anyone who was thinking of going there should think twice, forget any privacy, the pimp and the girl yap like dogs.
> 
> *She wasn't "missing", she took off work to hide out.*




is she the one that took those pics of him??  when i saw the post with the links i knew i did not want to see those kind of things.   





lizmil said:


> Bag-princess, all the best wishes to you and your husband.




thank you!




ByeKitty said:


> Hey Bag-princess, all the best to you and your husband... Good to hear that he is doing better! My mother had a very severe stroke 2 years ago, doctors didn't think she was going to make it, but she did. She still has paralysis on her left side and a wide range of physical and mental issues - despite that she tries her hardest to walk and to talk and to live life.
> 
> Regarding the "personality change", I think that depends on the part of the brain that was damaged. As for my mom, I don't think she really changed at heart, "she" is still there. But she has become kind of child-like, I would say...sometimes the way you comfort her or entertain her is like you comfort or entertain a little child. And verrrrrry impulsive. *She'll say things and then look shocked at what she's said...when she does that we usually both cover our mouths with our hand and stare at each other*





thank you ByeKitty! 

my DH was like that in the hospital - but most of the time like a cranky old man! LOL   once he started feeling better they made the mistake of telling him that he would be allowed to go home and oh boy!   he was ready to go ASAP - they called my mom and told her that he was trying to leave the hospital. (she was the emergency contact if they could not reach me)  he told them he was not in prison and could not be held against his will!!:giggles:  once i got to the hospital and explained to him how he needed to do what they said - just like you said as if you were speaking to a child -  so that he did not have a setback and be forced to stay even longer he calmed down and got back into bed and they didn't have any more problems with him.


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> Best of luck to you and your husband bag-princess!  I hope he makes a speedy recovery, *and that you have a trip together soon*!





i definitely need one ASAP!!     thank you Oryx!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Of course E News would be the first to release the info. Imagine that.

https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/lam...as-hospital-en-route-011623155-us-weekly.html

*UPDATE: Lamar Odom* arrived in Los Angeles on Monday night with estranged wife *Khloe Kardashian* after being transported via helicopter from Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, a source confirms to *Us Weekly*. The NBA star will be receiving further treatment in L.A. after being found unconscious in Nevada last Tuesday.


_Original story below..._
*Lamar Odom*  has taken another step on the road to recovery. Less than a week after  he was first admitted on Tuesday, Oct. 13, the former NBA star has been  discharged from Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas and is en route to L.A.  for more treatment, *Us Weekly* can confirm. His estranged wife, *Khloe Kardashian*, is traveling with him.


Odom, 35, has been showing slight signs of improvement ever since he came to on Friday, Oct. 16, but a source told *Us* he has a long battle ahead of him. Before he opened his eyes and spoke, he'd been unconscious for nearly three full days.
"He's  still getting better little by little," the insider said earlier on  Monday. "The doctors are starting to talk about plans for what happens  when he gets out and that's how rehab came up, but he still has a ways  to go."


To that end, *Kardashian and her mother, Kris Jenner,  arranged for him to receive further care in L.A., in part "so they can  all be closer to him,*" the source said. He was picked up by helicopter  on Monday evening.
"It's  all baby steps, very slow. Everything is going very slow," the insider  added. "He's talking more. He's very slowly improving. It's going to be a  struggle."


Fortunately,  he won't have to face it alone. The Sixth Man of the Year winner has  been surrounded by visitors -- including his ex *Liza Morales*, their kids, *Destiny* and *Lamar Jr.*, his ex-teammate *Kobe Bryant*, and Khloe's many siblings -- ever since he was first hospitalized last week.
Khloe,  in particular, has hardly left the athlete's side. Though the two split  in 2013, they're not yet legally divorced, and the _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_  star has never fully lost touch with her ex. (She revealed on a recent  episode of the family's reality show that she checks in on him  semi-regularly.)


"Khloe is committed to staying with him," the source told *Us*. "It's a slow process, but Khloe is there every step of the way...It's all been so draining and emotional." 
E! News was first to report that Odom had been discharged.


----------



## berrydiva

Those pictures are disgusting.


----------



## AEGIS

I hope that divorce is finalized soon


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.  Anyone who was thinking of going there should think twice, forget any privacy, the pimp and the girl yap like dogs.
> 
> She wasn't "missing", she took off work to hide out.



Everything with this incident has been distasteful


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/20/khloe-kardashian-james-harden-relationship-lamar-odom




EXCLUSIVE
KHLOE KARDASHIAN
PUTS RELATIONSHIP WITH JAMES HARDEN ON HOLD

10/20/15 3:00 AM PST

533 Khloe Kardashian has put the brakes on her relationship with James Harden, in the wake of Lamar Odom's medical crisis ... sources tell TMZ.

We're told Khloe is putting her relationship with the NBA star on ice, and as one source puts it, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see she still has deep feelings for Lamar. 

TMZ broke the story ... Khloe will be by Lamar's side during his rehab, which will take many months.

As we reported, Khloe and Lamar both signed the final divorce docs, but it takes anywhere from 2 to 4 months to process.


----------



## clydekiwi

Jikena said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bed-hours-overdosed-cocktail-drink-drugs.html
> 
> What the f*ck.......




I wonder who took those pics and leaked them. Disgusting!!! Im starting to think the kardashian are behind this. Now khloe is all lovey dovey and by his side 24/7 and she hated him a month ago


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> Those pictures are disgusting.







AEGIS said:


> I hope that divorce is finalized soon




They are!! I hope so too.


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Think about it how would Khloe have gotten this pictures.....despite what most people think they don't do everything in the world wrong....they had no access to the ranch so it was probably a worker


----------



## Wildflower22

bag-princess said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is she the one that took those pics of him??  when i saw the post with the links i knew i did not want to see those kind of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ByeKitty!
> 
> my DH was like that in the hospital - but most of the time like a cranky old man! LOL   once he started feeling better they made the mistake of telling him that he would be allowed to go home and oh boy!   he was ready to go ASAP - they called my mom and told her that he was trying to leave the hospital. (she was the emergency contact if they could not reach me)  he told them he was not in prison and could not be held against his will!!:giggles:  once i got to the hospital and explained to him how he needed to do what they said - just like you said as if you were speaking to a child -  so that he did not have a setback and be forced to stay even longer he calmed down and got back into bed and they didn't have any more problems with him.




I have to giggle a little because my husband just got over cancer and chemo, and he was like "I don't need chemotherapy! I'm fine!" And then he had to be hospitalized for a blood transfusion and he put up a fit hearing he would be there overnight. Looks like it may be a man thing with that kind of behavior. 

I hope your hubby gets better soon! It's hard being a caretaker of a stubborn old man (mine is 50 lol), and thoughts and prayers to you and your man!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Wildflower22 said:


> I have to giggle a little because my husband just got over cancer and chemo, and he was like "I don't need chemotherapy! I'm fine!" And then he had to be hospitalized for a blood transfusion and he put up a fit hearing he would be there overnight. Looks like it may be a man thing with that kind of behavior.
> 
> I hope your hubby gets better soon! *It's hard being a caretaker of a stubborn old man *(mine is 50 lol), and thoughts and prayers to you and your man!!!





oh you feel my pain!!!  LOL  they hate the fact that they need help.   thanks so much for the thoughts and prayers and the same to you and your husband.


----------



## Eva1991

AEGIS said:


> I hope that divorce is finalized soon



Why? I don't think Khloe is staying with him because they're still legally married. If she didn't actually care for him, she wouldn't be there IMO. I don't think the rest of the Ks care much but she does. She hasn't been photographed getting in or out of the hospital and hasn't posted anything in her social media accounts, unlike her sisters and her mother. She's there only for Lamar, not for the publicity.


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> CNN just showed a picture of Lamar laying in the bed at the brothel.
> 
> They must have gotten it from this website, because it was this picture.
> 
> 
> TJ, Los Angeles, United States, 2 hours ago
> Nothing  like having your picture splashed across the world when you're at your  lowest point.  Lamar is lucky to be alive, I'm glad he's recovering.  I  can just image what the Kardashians have planned for him.   They'll  exploit him so much these pics will seem mild in comparison.  In fact,  they already have.  I'm *very* suspicious of the circumstances behind  these photos.
> 
> 
> ​
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html



You've got to me kidding me. They showed a pic of him on the bed?!?


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> This is all so...bizarre, to say the least. He went from being drug overdosed/unconscious for an unspecified amount of time to awake and well enough to leave the hospital not even a week later?
> 
> I wonder if you can stop answers on prayers like checks at the bank...



Right. This is all turning so suspect. [Sarcasm]They should do some testing on Lamar. He seems to be somewhat of a medical marvel..[/Sarcasm]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> You've got to me kidding me. They showed a pic of him on the bed?!?



Yes. On their CNN news station. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## michie

Not to take away from anyone's personal testimonies, either, but we're talking about someone who was rumored to be taking multiple drugs and supposedly found with track marks on his arms. All of this would only further weaken the body. I find it very hard to believe one story and the other. Either he was not found as stated or he is not a medical marvel. God ain't dropped his whole weekend for these a$$es.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> Not to take away from anyone's personal testimonies, either, but we're talking about someone who was rumored to be taking multiple drugs and supposedly found with track marks on his arms. All of this would only further weaken the body. I find it very hard to believe one story and the other. Either he was not found as stated or he is not a medical marvel. God ain't dropped his whole weekend for these a$$es.


Exactly!!
If it were any other family besides this one, I might be more inclined to believe it, but this family knows no boundaries.


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is she the one that took those pics of him??  when i saw the post with the links i knew i did not want to see those kind of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you ByeKitty!
> 
> my DH was like that in the hospital - but most of the time like a cranky old man! LOL   once he started feeling better they made the mistake of telling him that he would be allowed to go home and oh boy!   he was ready to go ASAP - they called my mom and told her that he was trying to leave the hospital. (she was the emergency contact if they could not reach me)  he told them he was not in prison and could not be held against his will!!:giggles:  once i got to the hospital and explained to him how he needed to do what they said - just like you said as if you were speaking to a child -  so that he did not have a setback and be forced to stay even longer he calmed down and got back into bed and they didn't have any more problems with him.



Aww poor guy, haha... You're so right, it's good to remind him that it is in his own interest to stay a bit longer when he doesn't see the point. You may be the voice of reason for him too, and his big support. I know this is probably a bit more extreme, but my mother is super deeply attached to my father now, and whenever he's out of sight she starts wondering about him, or she'll try to find him. She has told me I'm her "second most favorite human", and if my dad would "die suddenly, I would be number one" (cue the "woops, what did I just say"-face ). It's sometimes a little hard to deal with, but sometimes it's better to be able to laugh a bit about the cranky old mannish or child-like antics... This may sound strange but it really can be hilarious at times.


----------



## mcb100

I'm confused...I know that their relationship is rocky, but they were getting divorced and not talking to one another.......it seems as if it weren't for Lamar's critical condition, or if this whole thing never happened, then she would still be with James Harden and getting a divorce from Lamar. If my soon to be ex husband ended up in the hospital, I would definitely be there, but I wouldn't end my current relationship because of that, and it seems like that's kind of what she's doing...like back tracking because he's not doing so well. 


Also, I would probably not get back together with someone who was partying at a brothel. And I understand that they weren't together, but that's just my personal opinion. It just seems like they were both on the same page for divorce, and then all of sudden a terrible terrible accident that I wouldn't wish on anyone happens to him, and then she's considering taking him back after that? 


If they truly decide to be together again, I hope they get marriage counseling and that he gets help for both drugs & mental help (but again, I hope she's not quick to take him back after the bad decision making at the brothel LOL). Also I certainly hope she is not a person who would go as so low to stick around for money/will type things. I don't think she is, but who knows? 


For Lamar, I do hope the best for him that he has a good recovery, and that once, or if at all, he is able to return back to normal--that he gets the best possible help out there.


----------



## AshTx.1

Her relationship with James wasn't even real anyway.


----------



## berrydiva

^Khloe wasn't divorcing Lamar because she no longer cared for him but because he was in a dark place and she didn't want to get dragged down trying to pull him out. So far, there hasn't been word from Khloe nor Lamar that they're reconciling...she seems to just be doing what one does when they care for a person. The only person who can help Lamar is Lamar and until he wants to deal with his demons, he'll forever be in a tailspin. Some people just aren't good at handling a lot of grief at once and/or certain event trigger dormant innate behavior. Khloe was right to leave the first time and if she decides to reconcile with him, it would seem that she feels he's in a better place to move forward. She didn't marry an addict and I don't fault anyone for not wanting to stay with someone who becomes one. 

Harden is a thot...that shouldn't have even started so her ending it, is in her favor. It was only a matter of time before one of his groupie chicks threw her the ultimate shade because they got a battery in their back.


----------



## terebina786

Yeah I find it hard to believe that she was so embarrassed by Lamar's cheating but she was with one of the biggest man-ho's in the NBA...

I really don't buy any of this. Like none of it at all.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If they reconcile, how many showers is she going to make him take? >30?


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> I wonder who took those pics and leaked them. Disgusting!!! *Im starting to think the kardashian are behind this.* Now khloe is all lovey dovey and by his side 24/7 and she hated him a month ago


 
What would be the point; Khloe and the world already knew he was indeed staying at the brothel.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she was embarrassed by LO's cheating as she was been whooped from being married to an addict.  It's completely draining.


----------



## Eva1991

mcb100 said:


> I'm confused...I know that their relationship is rocky, but they were getting divorced and not talking to one another.......it seems as if it weren't for Lamar's critical condition, or if this whole thing never happened, then she would still be with James Harden and getting a divorce from Lamar. If my soon to be ex husband ended up in the hospital, I would definitely be there, but I wouldn't end my current relationship because of that, and it seems like that's kind of what she's doing...like back tracking because he's not doing so well.
> 
> 
> Also, I would probably not get back together with someone who was partying at a brothel. And I understand that they weren't together, but that's just my personal opinion. It just seems like they were both on the same page for divorce, and then all of sudden a terrible terrible accident that I wouldn't wish on anyone happens to him, and then she's considering taking him back after that?
> 
> 
> If they truly decide to be together again, I hope they get marriage counseling and that he gets help for both drugs & mental help (but again, I hope she's not quick to take him back after the bad decision making at the brothel LOL). Also I certainly hope she is not a person who would go as so low to stick around for money/will type things. I don't think she is, but who knows?
> 
> 
> For Lamar, I do hope the best for him that he has a good recovery, and that once, or if at all, he is able to return back to normal--that he gets the best possible help out there.



Khloe has said in the past (in KUWTK) that she'd still be married to Lamar had she gotten her way. I think she cares about him a lot and maybe she still loves him but I agree, ending her current relationship wasn't a wise move. She's under a lot of stress right now and shouldn't be making any decisions.


----------



## Swanky

If her relationship w/ Harden wasn't serious then why not? May as well IMO.  If she's committed to helping LO get back on his feet why would a famous ball player wait around for her if they weren't serious?


----------



## uhpharm01

eva1991 said:


> khloe has said in the past (in kuwtk) that she'd still be married to lamar had she gotten her way. I think she cares about him a lot and maybe she still loves him but i agree, ending her current relationship wasn't a wise move. She's under a lot of stress right now and shouldn't be making any decisions.



+1


----------



## michie

This whole thing screams "Diary of a Mad Black Woman".


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> This whole thing screams "Diary of a Mad Black Woman".


 
Exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## Sassys

Why isn't he coming to a hospital here in NYC, so his kids can be near him? It's not like they are out of school, and can easily see him.


----------



## AshTx.1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If her relationship w/ Harden wasn't serious then why not? May as well IMO.  If she's committed to helping LO get back on his feet why would a famous ball player wait around for her if they weren't serious?



Right ... it's like people think it was a serious thing. I doubt it was even real relationship. And even if it was real, do you really think the Beard or whatever they call James is going to be heartbroken over it? Please...


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> Khloe has said in the past (in KUWTK) that she'd still be married to Lamar had she gotten her way. I think she cares about him a lot and maybe she still loves him but I agree, ending her current relationship wasn't a wise move. She's under a lot of stress right now and shouldn't be making any decisions.



So she should stay with a man whore in a relationship that seemed more like a fling?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Khloe's always seemed like the one everyone turns to in the family and appears to be the caregiver. I'm not surprised she's willing to try and help him as he recovers, it's the rest of them I have a problem with, specifically her mother.


----------



## dooneybaby

tweegy said:


> Right. This is all turning so suspect. They should do some testing on Lamar. He seems to be somewhat of a medical marvel..


Not really. They said had he not been in such great physical shape from being a ball player, he'd be dead.
Besides, I don't have a problem with miracles happening. Bring 'em on!


----------



## dooneybaby

michie said:


> This whole thing screams "Diary of a Mad Black Woman".


You just made me spit my cookie!


----------



## bag-princess

Eva1991 said:


> Khloe has said in the past (in KUWTK) that she'd still be married to Lamar had she gotten her way. I think she cares about him a lot and maybe she still loves him* but I agree, ending her current relationship wasn't a wise move.* She's under a lot of stress right now and shouldn't be making any decisions.







AshTx.1 said:


> Her relationship with James wasn't even real anyway.





THIS!!   i doubt it's some big loss to her.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sassys said:


> Why isn't he coming to a hospital here in NYC, so his kids can be near him? It's not like they are out of school, and can easily see him.



Why transfer him across the country?


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Aww poor guy, haha... You're so right, it's good to remind him that it is in his own interest to stay a bit longer when he doesn't see the point. You may be the voice of reason for him too, and his big support. I know this is probably a bit more extreme, but my mother is super deeply attached to my father now, and whenever he's out of sight she starts wondering about him, or she'll try to find him. She has told me I'm her "second most favorite human", and if my dad would "die suddenly, I would be number one" (cue the "woops, what did I just say"-face ). *It's sometimes a little hard to deal with, but sometimes it's better to be able to laugh a bit about the cranky old mannish or child-like antics... This may sound strange but it really can be hilarious at times*.





not strange at all. 
my mom and i have laughed at some of the things he has said to each of us - it just made us feel better.  and yes he can be quite funny at times when he is "in his mood" as she says so instead of taking it personal i just giggle and let it go.   saves my sanity!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Why isn't he coming to a hospital here in NYC, so his kids can be near him? It's not like they are out of school, and can easily see him.



LA is closer...makes sense to me. I hope that the goal is to heal is body as quickly as it will allow and then for him to enter a treatment facility immediately after. He's no good to his kids in this state or until he gets help...they can visit him.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I don't know what to believe with all of this but I read an article (I think it was by E!) and it was saying Khloe literally does not leave his side, if he goes for testing she's right behind them, The doctors are only allowed to talk with her and the kids have to wait until SHE says it's okay to go in and it's timed because she's the ONLY one allowed in there at all times.


----------



## Swanky

If he wasn't near his kids before I don't see why they'd risk a long flight at this point.


----------



## Eva1991

berrydiva said:


> So she should stay with a man whore in a relationship that seemed more like a fling?




I don't know how serious her relationship with this guy was. All I'm saying is that now is not the right time to make such decisions. She should wait until things calm down and Lamar is stable to make those decisions about her life and take her time to think thoroughly who she wants to be with.

I liked Khloe and Lamar together and the hopeless romantic inside me wants them to get back together again. However, the reality is that they were headed for divorce, they had both signed the papers and she had moved on. I think she still loves him and cares about him, as I've said before, and I applaud her for dropping everything to be by his side BUT if Lamar was healthy and not in a hospital bed fighting for his life, would she split from her current bf? I don't think she would... at least not now, anyway.


----------



## Sassys

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Why transfer him across the country?


 
So he can heal with his kids near him. So, his kids can come see him after school. When my Dad was at Sloan Kettering, I was by his side everyday after work and on the weekends. It was the highlight of his day. He loved when I bought him his favorite dunkin donuts and coffee (which I never let him drink all of it lol). He loved, waiting for me, to help him walk laps around the hospital floor. He loved when I would get in his hospital bed with him and watch tv and tell him about my day and  vice versa (I loved it too). My brother would do the same, when he was home from college. It was the highlight of his days and we were told, it was what helped him hang on for as long as he did.


----------



## Eva1991

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Why transfer him across the country?



Agree. Plus, I think he lives in LA anyway.


----------



## berrydiva

Eva1991 said:


> I don't know how serious her relationship with this guy was. All I'm saying is that now is not the right time to make such decisions. She should wait until things calm down and Lamar is stable to make those decisions about her life and take her time to think thoroughly who she wants to be with.
> 
> I liked Khloe and Lamar together and the hopeless romantic inside me wants them to get back together again. However, the reality is that they were headed for divorce, they had both signed the papers and she had moved on. I think she still loves him and cares about him, as I've said before, and I applaud her for dropping everything to be by his side BUT if Lamar was healthy and not in a hospital bed fighting for his life, would she split from her current bf? I don't think she would... at least not now, anyway.



If Lamar was healthy, she probably would not have left him in the first place. Harden wasn't a BF, he was a f*ck buddy at best. I agree one should make decisions cautiously in situations like these but this was a no brainer.


----------



## Sassys

Eva1991 said:


> Agree. Plus, I think he lives in LA anyway.


 
He said on TMZ after Khloe claimed he stalked her, he lived in Las Vegas.


----------



## Eva1991

Sassys said:


> He said on TMZ after Khloe claimed he stalked her, he lived in Las Vegas.



OK, didn't know that. He doesn't live in NYC though and it's safer for him to transfer somewhere closer than travel all the way to NYC.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sassys said:


> So he can heal with his kids near him. So, his kids can come see him after school. When my Dad was at Sloan Kettering, I was by his side everyday after work and on the weekends. It was the highlight of his day. He loved when I bought him his favorite dunkin donuts and coffee (which I never let him drink all of it lol). He loved, waiting for me, to help him walk laps around the hospital floor. He loved when I would get in his hospital bed with him and watch tv and tell him about my day and  vice versa (I loved it too). My brother would do the same, when he was home from college. It was the highlight of his days and we were told, it was what helped him hang on for as long as he did.



The sentiment is nice, maybe something like that can happen later on.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> So he can heal with his kids near him. So, his kids can come see him after school. When my Dad was at Sloan Kettering, I was by his side everyday after work and on the weekends. It was the highlight of his day. He loved when I bought him his favorite dunkin donuts and coffee (which I never let him drink all of it lol). He loved, waiting for me, to help him walk laps around the hospital floor. He loved when I would get in his hospital bed with him and watch tv and tell him about my day and  vice versa (I loved it too). My brother would do the same, when he was home from college. It was the highlight of his days and we were told, it was what helped him hang on for as long as he did.



I'm not saying right or wrong but while this was best for you and your dad maybe not the best for Lamar and his family at the moment. They have healing they need to work through...he went from being extremely present in their lives to falling off a map...but that's not going to happen until he's better mentally and physically. They're in high school and perhaps may not need that stress as well. I dunno...guess I don't think it's such a terrible thing.


----------



## clydekiwi

berrydiva said:


> LA is closer...makes sense to me. I hope that the goal is to heal is body as quickly as it will allow and then for him to enter a treatment facility immediately after. He's no good to his kids in this state or until he gets help...they can visit him.




Khloe probobly wanted him in LA


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't know what to believe with all of this but I read an article (I think it was by E!) and it was saying Khloe literally does not leave his side, if he goes for testing she's right behind them, The doctors are only allowed to talk with her and the kids have to wait until SHE says it's okay to go in and it's timed because she's the ONLY one allowed in there at all times.



I find it hard to believe that she's the only one allowed in at all times...that just seems silly and sensational. I can totally believe that doctors are looking to her, as his sill legal wife, to make decisions when they're discussing treatment and next steps. The rest all sounds like BS.


----------



## michie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I don't know what to believe with all of this but I read an article (I think it was by E!) and it was saying Khloe literally does not leave his side, if he goes for testing she's right behind them, The doctors are only allowed to talk with her and the kids have to wait until SHE says it's okay to go in and it's timed because she's the ONLY one allowed in there at all times.



E! is definitely pushing the "St. Khloe" agenda to the point that, if he makes a full recovery and doesn't want anything to do with her (and/or ALL of them) people will say, "What a cad! How could he do that to a woman who built him up from the brink of death?!??" And, she can still leave him high (no pun intended) and drier and still be St. Khloe. Win-win.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find those pics very distasteful. . .  not cool.  Anyone who was thinking of going there should think twice, forget any privacy, the pimp and the girl yap like dogs.
> 
> She wasn't "missing", she took off work to hide out.



i'm sure the classy brothel owner told her to get the he## out of there, so he could manage what was reported to police and press.

KFC, watermelon, and cool whip? nice.


----------



## guccimamma

so, the divorce papers have been filed/signed...just not recorded.

will they still record? 

i have a feeling kris is doing everything she can to stop that recording.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> If Lamar was healthy, she probably would not have left him in the first place. Harden wasn't a BF, he was a f*ck buddy at best. I agree one should make decisions cautiously in situations like these but this was a no brainer.



Khloe probably left the message on James' VM: "Hey, babe, I'm not going to be able to hook up tonight. My old storyline is just days away from being able to film again. Talk to ya later and good luck with your season. Bye."


----------



## addisonshopper

michie said:


> Not to take away from anyone's personal testimonies, either, but we're talking about someone who was rumored to be taking multiple drugs and supposedly found with track marks on his arms. All of this would only further weaken the body. I find it very hard to believe one story and the other. Either he was not found as stated or he is not a medical marvel. God ain't dropped his whole weekend for these a$$es.




Time out for you. Go to the corner.  
God ain't dropped his whole weekend for these asses. Is the best line I have ever heard and you've had some good ones


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> LA is closer...makes sense to me. I hope that the goal is to heal is body as quickly as it will allow and then for him to enter a treatment facility immediately after.* He's no good to his kids in this state or until he gets help...they can visit him*.





i agree!  and it's not like the kids can't be flown out to see him and back so they don't have to miss too much school.


----------



## pukasonqo

lizmil said:


> bag-princess, all the best wishes to you and your husband.




+2


----------



## ByeKitty

bag-princess said:


> not strange at all.
> my mom and i have laughed at some of the things he has said to each of us - it just made us feel better.  and yes he can be quite funny at times when he is "in his mood" as she says so instead of taking it personal i just giggle and let it go.   saves my sanity!



Oh absolutely! I figured you would understand, but to some who have no experiences like this it may seem odd to laugh about their behavior. I wish you and your husband a lot of strength!


----------



## bag-princess

ByeKitty said:


> Oh absolutely! I figured you would understand, but to some who have no experiences like this it may seem odd to laugh about their behavior. I wish you and your husband a lot of strength!



i felt odd at first myself but even when i would remind him of something he said out of character we would have even more laughs together.  just made me feel things were not so bad after all and would get better.




pukasonqo said:


> +2




thank you pukasonqo!


----------



## bag-princess

michie said:


> Khloe probably left the message on James' VM: "Hey, babe, I'm not going to be able to hook up tonight. My old storyline is just days away from being able to film again. Talk to ya later and good luck with your season. Bye."


----------



## Jayne1

michie said:


> Khloe probably left the message on James' VM: "Hey, babe, I'm not going to be able to hook up tonight. My old storyline is just days away from being able to film again. Talk to ya later and good luck with your season. Bye."



That's good!


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> its the IKU



Hilarious!



addisonshopper said:


> I found this to be amazingly humorous.  Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is a good one


LOL




chowlover2 said:


> As far as this is concerned, I will only believe what a Dr has to say about Lamar, not the K's sugar coating everything. With drugs and alcohol involved, no telling what is going on. The other thing is that strokes really change ones personality. *My maternal grandmother had one*, she had always been a quiet church mouse before the stroke. *Afterwards, she became a huge flirt and spoke her mind to everyone. *So Lamar may wind up being a loose cannon and the K's are running scared about what he may spill. A non disclosure agreement would mean nothing to someone who had a severe stroke. Get him back to LA and on lockdown where they control everything. And I truly hope he is ok, but having seen the damage first hand, I am not so sure.



I'm sorry she had a stroke...the personality change is too funny!



Sasha2012 said:


> Slumped motionless in a seedy brothel bed, these are the harrowing last images of Lamar Odom before he was found in the midst of a near-fatal overdose.
> 
> The shocking photos were taken Monday night inside the Love Ranch suite where NBA great Lamar romped with two prostitutes and consumed a mystery cocktail of drink and drugs.
> 
> The first of the three pictures, revealed for the first time by Daily Mail Online, shows the 35-year-old siting barefooted on a couch, looking drained and disheveled.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dosed-cocktail-drink-drugs.html#ixzz3p4ec2p74




Can the pictures be deleted? Mod?


berrydiva said:


> Those pictures are disgusting.


Agree.


----------



## redney

James Harden needs to send Lamar a thank you note for letting him escape unscathed.


----------



## Ladybug09

redney said:


> James Harden needs to send Lamar a thank you note for letting him escape unscathed.


Dang! LOL


----------



## bmini

I don't think Lamar has ever been a particularly good father. He chose to live in Vegas.


----------



## berrydiva

bmini said:


> I don't think Lamar has ever been a particularly good father. He chose to live in Vegas.


He only recently moved to Vegas.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> James Harden needs to send Lamar a thank you note for letting him escape unscathed.



Lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

A message from Khloe.

https://www.khloewithak.com/xo/212-message-khloe-kardashian/


----------



## berrydiva

Coach Lover Too said:


> A message from Khloe.
> 
> https://www.khloewithak.com/xo/212-message-khloe-kardashian/



Wow. No mention of anyone else and only how this has impacted her. Amazing.


----------



## poopsie

Did you really expect anything different?


----------



## Encore Hermes

**Breaking news** 

Lamar tells Khloe kardashian odom that he loves her








_Former college coach Jim Harrick said on CNN's "New Day" on Monday that the 35-year-old athlete has made "a little bit of progress" and has told his estranged wife, Khloe Kardashian, "I love you."

On Tuesday, Kardashian released a statement of her own, thanking doctors and nurses for helping Odom make "incredible strides."

"You can never be prepared for an experience like this, but without the outpouring of love and endless prayers that Lamar has received and the strength I was given from my loved ones, it would have been difficult to endure," she said. "Thank you for your continued support. God is great!!_

Lesser news, he is walking

http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/20/us/lamar-odom-condition/


----------



## GoGlam

This is just purely ridiculous now


----------



## BadAzzBish

redney said:


> James Harden needs to send Lamar a thank you note for letting him escape unscathed.



:dead:


----------



## AshTx.1

Wait,  I don't understand what is wrong with her statement? Why would she talk about anyone else? She thanked the medical staff, and family and fans and friends for prayers. Why is that wrong?


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> **Breaking news**
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar tells Khloe kardashian odom that he loves her
> 
> 38.media.tumblr.com/a17a9975925d7f58fa03c83794cf44fc/tumblr_n2hwhi54n21rjwicko1_500.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Former college coach Jim Harrick said on CNN's "New Day" on Monday that the 35-year-old athlete has made "a little bit of progress" and has told his estranged wife, Khloe Kardashian, "I love you."
> 
> 
> 
> On Tuesday, Kardashian released a statement of her own, thanking doctors and nurses for helping Odom make "incredible strides."
> 
> 
> 
> "You can never be prepared for an experience like this, but without the outpouring of love and endless prayers that Lamar has received and the strength I was given from my loved ones, it would have been difficult to endure," she said. "Thank you for your continued support. God is great!!_
> 
> 
> 
> Lesser news, he is walking
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/20/us/lamar-odom-condition/




[emoji52] well... Uuuuh... I got nothing... Round up the glitter ponies I guess..


----------



## berrydiva

AshTx.1 said:


> Wait,  I don't understand what is wrong with her statement? Why would she talk about anyone else? She thanked the medical staff, and family and fans and friends for prayers. Why is that wrong?



Imagine for one minute that your dad has made this wonderful recovery and you went across country to be with him and you're scared he may die only to see someone thank everyone for supporting her, and her alone, through it all. Do you not think you'd feel slighted? Do you not see how that's wrong? She was the only person impacted? It's only one sentence but it speaks volumes


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Imagine for one minute that your dad has made this wonderful recovery and you went across country to be with him and you're scared he may die only to see someone thank everyone for supporting her, and her along, through it all. Do you not think you'd feel slighted? Do you not see how that's wrong? She was the only person impacted? It's only one sentence but it speaks volumes




Huh?


----------



## michie

So, his organs ain't failing no more? The stories are just too much. Err'body needs to take a break, get on the same page THEN report.


----------



## sydgirl

Didn't Lamar cheat on her WHILE they were together? 
Or was it once she left him?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I can tell y'all without a doubt that if my hubby (that was soon to be ex) pulled this crap, I'd care about what happened to him but I would not drop everything I was doing and put my life on hold.
 Not unless he planned on listening to me b*tch about it for the rest of his life. 
You know the first argument they have it's gonna get brought up!


----------



## sydgirl

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can tell y'all without a doubt that if my hubby (that was soon to be ex) pulled this crap, I'd care about what happened to him but I would not drop everything I was doing and put my life on hold.
> Not unless he planned on listening to me b*tch about it for the rest of his life.
> You know the first argument they have it's gonna get brought up!



Agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> So, his organs ain't failing no more? The stories are just too much. Err'body needs to take a break, get on the same page THEN report.



And just so you know Diary of a mad black woman' is on....  Lord, Khloe better not dump him out of the wheelchair into the bathtub!!


----------



## Sarni

Coach Lover Too said:


> I can tell y'all without a doubt that if my hubby (that was soon to be ex) pulled this crap, I'd care about what happened to him but I would not drop everything I was doing and put my life on hold.
> Not unless he planned on listening to me b*tch about it for the rest of his life.
> You know the first argument they have it's gonna get brought up!




Well in all fairness she didn't actually have much of a life to put on hold. She is probably happy to have something to do!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sarni said:


> Well in all fairness she didn't actually have much of a life to put on hold. She is probably happy to have something to do!!



True! She was startin' to wear out the sidewalk from the car to the gym.


----------



## AshTx.1

Why would Khloe talk about Lamar's kids? When they divorced his daughter made some snarky remark on social media about it. I don't recall the exact phrase. But those kids have the means to make their own statements,  why would Khloe feel the need to make statements for his kids? Of course Khloe would talk about how the situation impacted her, and only her,  why would she speak for anyone else when others are completely capable?  Or maybe the kids don't want to talk about it publically....


----------



## michie

DC-Cutie said:


> And just so you know Diary of a mad black woman' is on....  Lord, Khloe better not dump him out of the wheelchair into the bathtub!!



I thought so much about that scene when I posted that! I guess she ain't even got to worry about Lamar's tubes getting in the way since he's ready for a Benny Hinn service now.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> So, his organs ain't failing no more? The stories are just too much. Err'body needs to take a break, get on the same page THEN report.




Well, this is for those wondering what the K girls do... They're healers duuuuh.. Should get the pope on this and ordain them saints

It's a Kardashian (televised) miracle


----------



## bag-princess

AshTx.1 said:


> Why would Khloe talk about Lamar's kids? When they divorced his daughter made some snarky remark on social media about it. I don't recall the exact phrase. But those kids have the means to make their own statements,  why would Khloe feel the need to make statements for his kids? Of course Khloe would talk about how the situation impacted her, and only her,  why would she speak for anyone else when others are completely capable?  Or maybe the kids don't want to talk about it publically....





i agree with you.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jmo
Imo
My opinion, your opinion will probably differ and that is OK

 it sounded like something loosely rewritten from an award acceptance speech to me.


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> I thought so much about that scene when I posted that! I guess she ain't even got to worry about Lamar's tubes getting in the way since he's ready for a Benny Hinn service now.



 lest someone ask who Benny Hinn is . They have a gif for everything


----------



## michie

Yaaaasssssss!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> **Breaking news**
> 
> Lamar tells Khloe kardashian odom that he loves her
> 38.media.tumblr.com/a17a9975925d7f58fa03c83794cf44fc/tumblr_n2hwhi54n21rjwicko1_500.gif
> 
> 
> 
> _Former college coach Jim Harrick said on CNN's "New Day" on Monday that the 35-year-old athlete has made "a little bit of progress" and has told his estranged wife, Khloe Kardashian, "I love you."
> 
> On Tuesday, Kardashian released a statement of her own, thanking doctors and nurses for helping Odom make "incredible strides."
> 
> "You can never be prepared for an experience like this, but without the outpouring of love and endless prayers that Lamar has received and the strength I was given from my loved ones, it would have been difficult to endure," she said. "Thank you for your continued support. God is great!!_
> 
> Lesser news, he is walking
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/20/us/lamar-odom-condition/



that hand thing is CREEPY!!



> michie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so much about that scene when I posted that! I guess she ain't even got to worry about Lamar's tubes getting in the way since he's ready for a Benny Hinn service now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encore Hermes said:
> 
> 
> 
> lest someone ask who Benny Hinn is . They have a gif for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaasssssss!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ohhhh, Yal'll soooo wrong, not Benny Hinn, and Gif to go with it at that!!!!  

I need to learn how to post Gifs!


----------



## berrydiva

AshTx.1 said:


> Why would Khloe talk about Lamar's kids? When they divorced his daughter made some snarky remark on social media about it. I don't recall the exact phrase. But those kids have the means to make their own statements,  why would Khloe feel the need to make statements for his kids? Of course Khloe would talk about how the situation impacted her, and only her,  why would she speak for anyone else when others are completely capable?  Or maybe the kids don't want to talk about it publically....



She doesn't have to mention his kids. It's not how I operate and I think if you're going to issue a public statement taking it on yourself to be the person thanking the staff, hospital, well wishers, fans, etc then you should also acknowledge that his family appreciates the support. I'm sure she wrote it off the cuff and quick...probably wasn't giving it that much consideration. However, I'm a firm believer in the what people do and say in the aftermath reflects much of their true personality, intentions, selfishness or selflessness. It speaks to your character. 


Think she said something  like no one thought they would last anyway and now I get him back. But she was also like 14 or something like that....so yeah I don't know how much maturity should be expected from her. I think Khloe did klap back at her though. Lol


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> lest someone ask who Benny Hinn is . They have a gif for everything




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm done!! Y'all bring Benny into this??!!


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> This is just purely ridiculous now



 True.


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> I thought so much about that scene when I posted that! I guess she ain't even got to worry about Lamar's tubes getting in the way since he's ready for a Benny Hinn service now.



I once saw Binny blow on a person and they fell flat out!!  Maybe he had bad breath, either way seeing that always gets me laughing.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> So, his organs ain't failing no more? The stories are just too much. Err'body needs to take a break, get on the same page THEN report.


 
This.

All this fabricated nonsense has me like...


----------



## AshTx.1

Hahaha. I never thought I would see Benny Hinn in a Kardashian thread. What is the world coming to?


----------



## DC-Cutie

AshTx.1 said:


> Hahaha. I never thought I would see Benny Hinn in a Kardashian thread. What is the world coming to?



6 degrees of separation doll. We are all connected somehow some way!  Lol


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Me, after reading some of the updates from *close sources* the last couple of days.


----------



## michie

AshTx.1 said:


> Hahaha. I never thought I would see Benny Hinn in a Kardashian thread. What is the world coming to?



Hell, I'll throw in Robert Tilton for good measure!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lawd Jesus, I didn't realize it was a billboard.


----------



## Ladybug09

AshTx.1 said:


> Hahaha. I never thought I would see Benny Hinn in a Kardashian thread. What is the world coming to?



Girl, Everything leads back to the Kardashians! LOL



Coach Lover Too said:


> Me, after reading some of the updates from *close sources* the last couple of days.


OMG, ya'll keep me SANE at work!


----------



## DC-Cutie

michie said:


> Hell, I'll throw in Robert Tilton for good measure!



Might as well add creflo dollar to round things out


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> so, the divorce papers have been filed/signed...just not recorded.
> 
> will they still record?
> 
> *i have a feeling kris is doing everything she can to stop that recording*.


 
NOT. If they reconcile, that is true love and a another wedding for E! and more money for Kris.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kris will stop at nothing!  This is a woman that had the cameras rolling mics on while rob was sobbing uncontrollably at the doctors office. 

She ain't about the 'no' life!  She's probably plotting with seacrest now


----------



## Encore Hermes

I don't think Kris will stop the divorce  recording but for now I do think she sneaks in with janitorial staff every night and shifts it to the bottom of the stack.


What happens if it was in the mail like end of last week?


----------



## chowlover2

I still think something is suspect here. If he were doing that well don't you think we would have seen a pic of him leaving the hospital by wheelchair? That would be the K -way. I think they are getting him into a long term care facility and in LA where they have control over him.


----------



## guccimamma

bag-princess said:


> my husband had a stroke a couple of weeks ago and true while he was in critical care ward he was not allowed to do anything but once he was moved into his own room then he was encouraged to get up and move around as much as possible.



i'm so sorry to hear your husband and you have been going through this. you must have been so frightened. all my best wishes for a thorough and speedy recovery.


----------



## mundodabolsa

AshTx.1 said:


> Why would Khloe talk about Lamar's kids? When they divorced his daughter made some snarky remark on social media about it. I don't recall the exact phrase. But those kids have the means to make their own statements,  why would Khloe feel the need to make statements for his kids? Of course Khloe would talk about how the situation impacted her, and only her,  why would she speak for anyone else when others are completely capable?  Or maybe the kids don't want to talk about it publically....



I would not be surprised in the least if the children's mother has told Khloe and the other Kardashians never to speak of or for her children long before this incident with Lamar.  The way Khloe is desperate to be a mother type and nurturer-of-all, she would have been playing up the stepmom thing since day one if that were an option.


----------



## Hobbsy

DC-Cutie said:


> I once saw Binny blow on a person and they fell flat out!!  Maybe he had bad breath, either way seeing that always gets me laughing.



Lol!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

coach lover too said:


> me, after reading some of the updates from *close sources* the last couple of days.



&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;&#128514;&#128517;


----------



## Hobbsy

So, I thought his kidneys were failing? He was on dialysis? Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## Lounorada

mundodabolsa said:


> I would not be surprised in the least if the children's mother has told Khloe and the other Kardashians never to speak or for her children long before this incident with Lamar.  The way Khloe is desperate to be a mother type and nurturer-of-all, she would have been playing up the stepmom thing since day one if that were an option.



I agree.


----------



## Jikena

Hobbsy said:


> So, I thought his kidneys were failing? He was on dialysis? Yes? No? Maybe?



Who knows


----------



## uhpharm01

Hobbsy said:


> So, I thought his kidneys were failing? He was on dialysis? Yes? No? Maybe?



Yes. He needs a kidney transplant.


----------



## uhpharm01

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/20/lamar-odom-kidneys-failing-transplant-cedars

Lamar Odom's kidneys are failing and he may need a transplant ... TMZ has learned. 

Sources familiar with Lamar's medical condition tell TMZ, the organs that have failed have all bounced back in significant degree, except the kidneys. As one source put it, "His kidneys are shot."

Lamar is at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A., and we're told he will undergo 6 hours of dialysis a day, but the end game may well be a transplant.

As for his move from Vegas to L.A., our sources say the main reason for the change is so Lamar can get better specialized care. His condition has improved, but the move is not a signal he's out of the woods.

We're told doctors at Cedars will be performing brain tests, which will help determine the extent of damage the strokes had on Lamar.


----------



## Hobbsy

uhpharm01 said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/20/lamar-odom-kidneys-failing-transplant-cedars
> 
> Lamar Odom's kidneys are failing and he may need a transplant ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources familiar with Lamar's medical condition tell TMZ, the organs that have failed have all bounced back in significant degree, except the kidneys. As one source put it, "His kidneys are shot."
> 
> Lamar is at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A., and we're told he will undergo 6 hours of dialysis a day, but the end game may well be a transplant.
> 
> As for his move from Vegas to L.A., our sources say the main reason for the change is so Lamar can get better specialized care. His condition has improved, but the move is not a signal he's out of the woods.
> 
> We're told doctors at Cedars will be performing brain tests, which will help determine the extent of damage the strokes had on Lamar.



Ok, thanks for posting!


----------



## uhpharm01

Hobbsy said:


> Ok, thanks for posting!



You're welcome


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> i'm so sorry to hear your husband and you have been going through this. you must have been so frightened. all my best wishes for a thorough and speedy recovery.





thanks guccimamma! 

the boys and i were absolutely terrified but he is getting better day by day and we have friends and family to lean on through this long process thank God.


----------



## bag-princess

uhpharm01 said:


> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/20/lamar-odom-kidneys-failing-transplant-cedars
> 
> Lamar Odom's kidneys are failing and he may need a transplant ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources familiar with Lamar's medical condition tell TMZ, the organs that have failed have all bounced back in significant degree, except the kidneys. As one source put it, "His kidneys are shot."
> 
> Lamar is at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A., and we're told he will undergo 6 hours of dialysis a day, but the end game may well be a transplant.
> 
> As for his move from Vegas to L.A., our sources say the main reason for the change is so Lamar can get better specialized care. His condition has improved, but the move is not a signal he's out of the woods.
> 
> We're told doctors at Cedars will be performing brain tests, which will help determine the extent of damage the strokes had on Lamar.







i think i saw this earlier.   he has a very long road ahead of him,too!


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


> i think i saw this earlier.   he has a very long road ahead of him,too!



That's very true


----------



## Encore Hermes

From Eonline

When Lamar Odom was hospitalized last week following a drug overdose at a Nevada brothel, Khloé Kardashian raced to his sideand she hasn't left it since.
*But what does this mean for Khloé and James Harden, the Houston Rockets player she began dating over the summer? They're still dating, a source tells E! News,* adding that James, 26, and Khloé, 31, have been in constant contact throughout this entire ordeal with Lamar, 35.
James has been extremely busy with the NBA pre-season, but a source tells People he's still being "as supportive as humanly possible [to Khloé] given the situation."
*"Lamar essentially has zero consistent family other than the Kardashians, and James understands that," adds a source.* "The last thing he would want to do would be to add more stress to her plate."

Zero consistent family SMH

http://www.eonline.com/news/708331/...ng-lamar-odom-s-hospital-stay-get-the-details


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sorry, Double Post


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Coach Lover Too said:


> What an idiot. She gives an interview, WITH a picture and claims to be in the Witness Protection Program because of a murder. Omlerd. What some people will do for 5 minutes of fame.
> 
> *Woman Who Found Lamar Odom Speaks Out: "I Didn't Do Anything Wrong&#8230;I Saved His Life"*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...s-out-i-saved-his-life-20152010#ixzz3p9ssDXZo
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
> ​



Broken link.


----------



## AEGIS

Eva1991 said:


> Why? I don't think Khloe is staying with him because they're still legally married. If she didn't actually care for him, she wouldn't be there IMO. I don't think the rest of the Ks care much but she does. She hasn't been photographed getting in or out of the hospital and hasn't posted anything in her social media accounts, unlike her sisters and her mother. She's there only for Lamar, not for the publicity.



I don't think the woman you are divorcing should nec. be in charge of your finance and life, especially one with a conniving mother


----------



## Swanky

Well it's a sad for an addict when he has no other very trust worthy folks.  Guess he's lucky at this point to have anyone.  A lot of addicts are eventually cut off.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

One thing's for sure, it'll be interesting to see how it all plays out....


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well this just popped up on Twitter, but I've never heard of this site before so take it with a grain of salt I guess. That Hof guy sounds like scum though.


*EXCLUSIVE: Brothel Owner Says Lamar Odom Wanted Transgender Prostitute*

The man who owns the Nevada brothel where Lamar Odom collapsed last Tuesday is now saying that he came to meet the bunny ranchs transgender prostitute.

The brothel owner also believes Odom planned to commit suicide because no other celebrity has asked the workers to sign a confidentiality agreement, especially a day after he had already been on site.
Ive never seen that happen.


http://dailycaller.com/2015/10/19/exclusive-brothel-owner-says-lamar-odom-wanted-transgender-prostitute/


----------



## tweegy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well this just popped up on Twitter, but I've never heard of this site before so take it with a grain of salt I guess. That Hof guy sounds like scum though.
> 
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Brothel Owner Says Lamar Odom Wanted Transgender Prostitute*
> 
> The man who owns the Nevada brothel where Lamar Odom collapsed last Tuesday is now saying that he came to meet the bunny ranchs transgender prostitute.
> 
> The brothel owner also believes Odom planned to commit suicide because no other celebrity has asked the workers to sign a confidentiality agreement, especially a day after he had already been on site.
> Ive never seen that happen.
> 
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/10/19/exclusive-brothel-owner-says-lamar-odom-wanted-transgender-prostitute/




So in other words....they thought he was Hank basket?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> So in other words....they thought he was Hank basket?


----------



## Swanky

I keep saying that I don't blame anyone asking the pimp to stfu. . .  can't he just shut up?
Who'd go to him now?  Clearly there's ZERO privacy.  That's not a reputable source but I'm annoyed w/ his big mouth.  He's a sharty "businessman".


----------



## Swanky

Now the fat bas!ard is stiffing his girls. . .

 *Love Ranch Brothel Owner Won't Pay Lamar's Hookers 'I'm Suspicious' Over Drugs *

 *         10/20/2015 10:42 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




*

Dennis Hof* is not paying the 2 hookers who cavorted with *Lamar Odom* at the Love Ranch brothel, because he now believes they may have had something to do with Lamar doing drugs at the facility.
 It's a sharp turn for Hof who, up until now, has insisted as far as  he knew Lamar did not do drugs at the Ranch. As we reported, doctors  found cocaine in Lamar's system a week ago when he was admitted to the  hospital.
 The hookers' deal with Hof was to split the $75k Lamar paid -- so they were to get *$37,500* which they would equally divide.
 But now Hof says the women may not be stand-up hookers, saying, "They  will not answer questions about Lamar or possible drug use while he was  here. I'm suspicious."
 Hof says based on their reaction they know more than they're saying.
 One of the hookers reportedly denied any suggestion she supplied *Odom with drugs*.





Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pABRid2S
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> So in other words....they thought he was Hank basket?



Lordy!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well this just popped up on Twitter, but I've never heard of this site before so take it with a grain of salt I guess. That Hof guy sounds like scum though.
> 
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: Brothel Owner Says Lamar Odom Wanted Transgender Prostitute*
> 
> The man who owns the Nevada brothel where Lamar Odom collapsed last Tuesday is now saying that he came to meet the bunny ranchs transgender prostitute.
> 
> The brothel owner also believes Odom planned to commit suicide because no other celebrity has asked the workers to sign a confidentiality agreement, especially a day after he had already been on site.
> Ive never seen that happen.
> 
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2015/10/19/exclusive-brothel-owner-says-lamar-odom-wanted-transgender-prostitute/




I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## chowlover2

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her




" dead "


----------



## Encore Hermes

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## poopsie

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


> Well, this is for those wondering what the K girls do... They're healers duuuuh.. Should get the pope on this and ordain them saints
> 
> It's a Kardashian (televised) miracle



Doll, this is literally 1000% true. Bible. 
Please recall if you will, that Kim can smell cavities.
Surely that is the tip of the iceberg.



Encore Hermes said:


> I don't think Kris will stop the divorce  recording but for now I do think *she sneaks in with janitorial staff every night and shifts it to the bottom of the stack.*
> 
> 
> What happens if it was in the mail like end of last week?



LOL!  



Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her



OMG. To the corner!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## lizmil

michie said:


> E! is definitely pushing the "St. Khloe" agenda to the point that, if he makes a full recovery and doesn't want anything to do with her (and/or ALL of them) people will say, "What a cad! How could he do that to a woman who built him up from the brink of death?!??" And, she can still leave him high (no pun intended) and drier and still be St. Khloe. Win-win.



Sad to say, I think you put your finger right on the point here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## lizmil

Encore Hermes said:


> Jmo
> Imo
> My opinion, your opinion will probably differ and that is OK
> 
> it sounded like something loosely rewritten from an award acceptance speech to me.



+1

..."I'd like to thank all the little people who made this day possible"  Isn't that from an old Carol Burnett "Nora Desmond" skit?


----------



## White Orchid

:urock:



Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## uhpharm01

:lolots:





poopsie said:


>


----------



## uhpharm01

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Now the fat bas!ard is stiffing his girls. . .
> 
> *Love Ranch Brothel Owner Won't Pay Lamar's Hookers 'I'm Suspicious' Over Drugs *
> 
> *         10/20/2015 10:42 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/20/1020-love-ranch-ryder-monica-getty-love-ranch-4.jpg*
> 
> Dennis Hof* is not paying the 2 hookers who cavorted with *Lamar Odom* at the Love Ranch brothel, because he now believes they may have had something to do with Lamar doing drugs at the facility.
> It's a sharp turn for Hof who, up until now, has insisted as far as  he knew Lamar did not do drugs at the Ranch. As we reported, doctors  found cocaine in Lamar's system a week ago when he was admitted to the  hospital.
> The hookers' deal with Hof was to split the $75k Lamar paid -- so they were to get *$37,500* which they would equally divide.
> But now Hof says the women may not be stand-up hookers, saying, "They  will not answer questions about Lamar or possible drug use while he was  here. I'm suspicious."
> Hof says based on their reaction they know more than they're saying.
> One of the hookers reportedly denied any suggestion she supplied *Odom with drugs*.
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/19/1019-inside-lamar-room-footer-3.jpg
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pABRid2S
> ​


Well this is very interesting!  Mmmm....


----------



## uhpharm01

*Lamar Odom*

*Photos Reveal Severity of Health Crisis *


*           10/21/2015 3:30 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/21/lamar-odom-hospital-photos-khloe/#ixzz3pChHl3AA
​
http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/21/lamar-odom-hospital-photos-khloe/

*Lamar Odom*

*Photos Reveal Severity of Health Crisis *


*           10/21/2015 3:30 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF         *

                                 EXCLUSIVE
*ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/20/1020-khloe-lamar-returning-to-la-launch3-3.jpgLamar Odom*'s  condition is graphically illustrated by these photos which show him  hooked up to various machines as he was wheeled into Cedars-Sinai  Medical Center in L.A. 
 The photos in the gallery were taken Monday night, as Lamar was  helicoptered in from Las Vegas. He was taken to Cedars because the  family believes the hospital is better equipped than Vegas to deal with  Lamar's medical issues. 
 You see *Khloe* in the foreground (below) *leading the charge* into the hospital.




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/21/lamar-odom-hospital-photos-khloe/#ixzz3pChMoaMp
​


----------



## tomz_grl

Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...


----------



## uhpharm01

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...



I agree


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well of course the doctors and nurses had nothing to do with it. SMH

*Khloe Kardashian *

*My Security Blanket Helped Save Lamar*

*Khloe Kardashian* had a good luck charm at Sunrise Hospital when *Lamar Odom* was fighting for his life -- her leopard print blanket, and maybe it worked. 
The blanket was frequently seen on "*Khloe & Lamar*" ... the couple laying in bed, wrapped in it.
 When Khloe rushed to Lamar's bedside last week she brought the  blanket for comfort and good luck. Not to screw with luck, Khloe made  sure the blanket was snuggly wrapped around Lamar's body on the chopper  ride back to L.A.
 We're told it has truly been a security blanket for Khloe since she  and Lamar split. She travels with it and she's been seen clutching the  blanket on "*Kourtney & Khloe Take The Hamptons*," where she told *Kris* she wasn't ready to give up on the relationship.
 We're told it's a source of comfort for Lamar as well ... and it seems to* be a source of rebonding.*

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/21/lamar-odom-khloe-kardashian-blanket/#ixzz3pCq0i0Js
​



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/21/lamar-odom-khloe-kardashian-blanket/#ixzz3pCpe3dxF
​


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...



Yea but I figure this is where Rob or Kayne will save the day.


----------



## tomz_grl

Coach Lover Too said:


> Yea but I figure this is where Rob or Kayne will save the day.


 
From what we hear of his lifestyle choices, Rob needs to hold on to both of his...
I guess Yeezus could just bless it away without have to be bothered donating.


----------



## berrydiva

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...



Do we even know it's true he needs a kidney transplant?


----------



## tomz_grl

berrydiva said:


> Do we even know it's true he needs a kidney transplant?


 
Do we know anything that comes from this camp is true? I'm just going by the reports posted on here.


----------



## michie

Of course it's leopard print...le sigh. This is like an accident you can't look away from.


----------



## berrydiva

tomz_grl said:


> Do we know anything that comes from this camp is true? I'm just going by the reports posted on here.



Yeah kinda my point. Lol. 

These stories are taken so matter of fact sometimes, no matter how many times everyone professes that it's gossip, that it makes me chuckle. Normally, I'd give TMZ the benefit of the doubt but not where this family is concerned. Radar and DM are far from believable.


----------



## Jayne1

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...



First thing I thought of.


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> Well of course the doctors and nurses had nothing to do with it. SMH
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian *
> 
> *My Security Blanket Helped Save Lamar*
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian* had a good luck charm at Sunrise Hospital when *Lamar Odom* was fighting for his life -- her leopard print blanket, and maybe it worked.
> The blanket was frequently seen on "*Khloe & Lamar*" ... the couple laying in bed, wrapped in it.
> When Khloe rushed to Lamar's bedside last week she brought the  blanket for comfort and good luck. Not to screw with luck, Khloe made  sure the blanket was snuggly wrapped around Lamar's body on the chopper  ride back to L.A.
> We're told it has truly been a security blanket for Khloe since she  and Lamar split. She travels with it and she's been seen clutching the  blanket on "*Kourtney & Khloe Take The Hamptons*," where she told *Kris* she wasn't ready to give up on the relationship.
> We're told it's a source of comfort for Lamar as well ... and it seems to* be a source of rebonding.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/21/lamar-odom-khloe-kardashian-blanket/#ixzz3pCq0i0Js
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/21/lamar-odom-khloe-kardashian-blanket/#ixzz3pCpe3dxF
> ​





who needs the shroud of turin and time to forget lourdes now when you have...lamar and khloe's miracle working leopard blanket!
time the vatican had a makeover, get rid of all that incense, horrid statues and get a major altar dedicated to this blanket!


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## uhpharm01

bag-princess said:


>



Oh lord


----------



## LavenderIce

pukasonqo said:


> who needs the shroud of turin and time to forget lourdes now when you have...lamar and khloe's miracle working leopard blanket!
> time the vatican had a makeover, get rid of all that incense, horrid statues and get a major altar dedicated to this blanket!



Those religious sites are toured.  This new miracle tour can start at the Love Ranch, with the next stop being the IKU (Instagram Kardashian Unit) and conclude at the leopard print blanket altar.


----------



## Katel

Apologize if this has been posted - I haven't kept up on this thread as I can't stand the K publicity horror associated with this man and his recovery.


*Kardashians' freak show capitalizes on Lamar Odom one more time*

By Bill Plaschke, Oct. 21, 2015

The news about Lamar Odom was finally good. A week after being found unconscious in a rural Nevada brothel, the former Lakers and Clippers star was stable enough to be flown Monday night from a Las Vegas hospital to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center.

Yet the news about Odom was still unsettling, because accompanying him on that flight was one of the Kardashians.

As one of the many media members who fell in love with Odom's sweet soul during his 12 seasons as a pro baller in Los Angeles, I watched in sadness last week as he fought for his life after being found unresponsive in a brothel. Police reported that witnesses said Odom had been on a binge that lasted several days in which he used herbal sex stimulants and cocaine.

Yet the horror increased when it became apparent that even his most dire moments were going to be stolen by the tacky reality TV show that had already taken so much.

The Kardashians, led by Lamar's estranged wife Khloe, showed up over Odom's comatose body, and suddenly the narrative changed. Odom wasn't a former NBA champion, he was a reality TV star. Odom wasn't a deeply troubled and vulnerable former athlete, he was the guy who was keeping Khloe from hanging out with her new boyfriend, James Harden.

Suddenly, all the prayers weren't only for Odom, but for the poor Kardashians and all their pain, reality TV's freak show pulling in Odom one more time, capitalizing on his celebrity one more time, overshadowing his real struggles one more time, creating an irony both somber and profound. The Kardashians came across as Odom's intensive-care advocates when, in fact, his appearance in their warped TV world was part of the self-destructive slide that led him there.

I wrote that once. I wrote it as it was initially happening. It was the only time the affable Odom was ever angry with me. I learned much about the goodness of his heart during our confrontation, much more than anyone could ever learn by watching him on that horrible reality TV wreck.

It was the spring of 2011. The scene was a news conference at a Los Angeles International Airport hotel. The honored guest was Odom, whose life was dominated by three big events.

First, he had won the NBA's sixth man award. Second, he was leading the Lakers into the postseason one year after they had won a second straight NBA championship.

Third, he was in the middle of a filming a Kardashian reality TV spinoff, the &#8220;Khloe & Lamar&#8221; show, based on his life with Khloe Kardashian, whom he had married about 18 months earlier after dating for just one month. The show began airing two weeks earlier, and the results were already official.

The basketball star never stood a chance against the Kardashians.

Odom should have refused to be part of the show, but he never refused the request of anyone close to him, even if it hurt him, and, man, this show hurt him.

I noted that while he was being celebrated in this ballroom as a powerful and popular Laker, Odom was being emasculated on television by a family whose hunger to exploit was more dominating than any opposing power forward.

In the ballroom, he was cheered by loyal Lakers teammates, yet on television he was scolded by Khloe for being too loyal to his best friend.

In the ballroom, he spoke passionately about the selflessness required in being a sixth man, yet on television his brother-in-law was ridiculing him for not making the All-Star team.

The Lamar Odom that everyone loved was not the Lamar Odom that the Kardashians were attempting to create, and I cited two examples of how the television fallout was already affecting him on the court.

On the night of the show's debut, Odom had only seven points and three rebounds in a loss to Oklahoma City. A week later, before the second show was televised, Odom showed up late for the playoff opener against New Orleans and finished with 10 points and one rebound.

Also in attendance at the ballroom on that day was Khloe Kardashian. I approached her and challenged her motives. Without ever looking me in the eye, she responded, &#8220;The show has been therapy for Lamar. It's been a real release.&#8221;

A release of what? His pride? His strength? None of it made sense, and I ended the column with, &#8220;While Odom's sixth man award was a tribute to his ability to escape the bench, he hasn't been so lucky with the Kardashians.&#8221;

Yeah, he wasn't too happy about that. A few days after the column ran, I heard he was angry with me and wanted to talk. I approached him in a locker room in New Orleans after a playoff game. I figured he was like most athletes who only confront writers in front of teammates so they can gain strength in numbers.

Turns out, Odom was different. I should have known he would be different.

&#8220;Hey, I don't want to make a scene in front of everyone, I don't want to embarrass anyone, let's go outside in the hallway,&#8221; he said quietly.

We adjourned to a quiet corner of the arena tunnel where Odom looked down, placed his hands on my shoulders, and spoke firmly in words I still remember.

&#8220;Look, I know you don't like the show, I get it,&#8221; he said. &#8220;It's Hollywood, it's not real, but I get that you think it's hurting me, and I appreciate your concern.&#8221;

He shook his head.

&#8220;But when you're taking personal shots at Khloe, just remember, that's my wife. That's the woman I love. Rip the show, fine, but do not rip her personally, because that's my wife.&#8221;

He finished, I nodded, he hugged me, he said we were good, and that was that. Odom could never stay mad, not with me, not with the Kardashians, not with anyone. He was deeply loving, fiercely loyal, and if you wonder why seemingly the entire NBA family has been rooting so hard for him this past week, that is why.

History will show that the Lakers were eventually swept out of that 2011 postseason by Dallas, Odom's playoff numbers slipped, and he never wore a Lakers uniform again.

Four years later, he's returned to Los Angeles to face a much bigger fight and, in the cruelest of twists, his celebrity &#8220;family&#8221; has shown up with him.

Pray for his return to health. And pray the Kardashians don't have the obscene gall to put it all on television.



http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lamar-odom-plaschke-20151021-column.html


----------



## tesi

This.


----------



## guccimamma

isn't there some code of silence among brothel owners?  i think talking openly about your client would be a no-no.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Katel said:


> Apologize if this has been posted - I haven't kept up on this thread as I can't stand the K publicity horror associated with this man and his recovery.
> 
> 
> *Kardashians' freak show capitalizes on Lamar Odom one more time*
> 
> By Bill Plaschke, Oct. 21, 2015
> 
> The news about Lamar Odom was finally good. A week after being found unconscious in a rural Nevada brothel, the former Lakers and Clippers star was stable enough to be flown Monday night from a Las Vegas hospital to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center.
> 
> Yet the news about Odom was still unsettling, because accompanying him on that flight was one of the Kardashians.
> 
> As one of the many media members who fell in love with Odom's sweet soul during his 12 seasons as a pro baller in Los Angeles, I watched in sadness last week as he fought for his life after being found unresponsive in a brothel. Police reported that witnesses said Odom had been on a binge that lasted several days in which he used herbal sex stimulants and cocaine.
> 
> Yet the horror increased when it became apparent that even his most dire moments were going to be stolen by the tacky reality TV show that had already taken so much.
> 
> The Kardashians, led by Lamar's estranged wife Khloe, showed up over Odom's comatose body, and suddenly the narrative changed. Odom wasn't a former NBA champion, he was a reality TV star. Odom wasn't a deeply troubled and vulnerable former athlete, he was the guy who was keeping Khloe from hanging out with her new boyfriend, James Harden.
> 
> Suddenly, all the prayers weren't only for Odom, but for the poor Kardashians and all their pain, reality TV's freak show pulling in Odom one more time, capitalizing on his celebrity one more time, overshadowing his real struggles one more time, creating an irony both somber and profound. The Kardashians came across as Odom's intensive-care advocates when, in fact, his appearance in their warped TV world was part of the self-destructive slide that led him there.
> 
> I wrote that once. I wrote it as it was initially happening. It was the only time the affable Odom was ever angry with me. I learned much about the goodness of his heart during our confrontation, much more than anyone could ever learn by watching him on that horrible reality TV wreck.
> 
> It was the spring of 2011. The scene was a news conference at a Los Angeles International Airport hotel. The honored guest was Odom, whose life was dominated by three big events.
> 
> First, he had won the NBA's sixth man award. Second, he was leading the Lakers into the postseason one year after they had won a second straight NBA championship.
> 
> Third, he was in the middle of a filming a Kardashian reality TV spinoff, the Khloe & Lamar show, based on his life with Khloe Kardashian, whom he had married about 18 months earlier after dating for just one month. The show began airing two weeks earlier, and the results were already official.
> 
> The basketball star never stood a chance against the Kardashians.
> 
> Odom should have refused to be part of the show, but he never refused the request of anyone close to him, even if it hurt him, and, man, this show hurt him.
> 
> I noted that while he was being celebrated in this ballroom as a powerful and popular Laker, Odom was being emasculated on television by a family whose hunger to exploit was more dominating than any opposing power forward.
> 
> In the ballroom, he was cheered by loyal Lakers teammates, yet on television he was scolded by Khloe for being too loyal to his best friend.
> 
> In the ballroom, he spoke passionately about the selflessness required in being a sixth man, yet on television his brother-in-law was ridiculing him for not making the All-Star team.
> 
> The Lamar Odom that everyone loved was not the Lamar Odom that the Kardashians were attempting to create, and I cited two examples of how the television fallout was already affecting him on the court.
> 
> On the night of the show's debut, Odom had only seven points and three rebounds in a loss to Oklahoma City. A week later, before the second show was televised, Odom showed up late for the playoff opener against New Orleans and finished with 10 points and one rebound.
> 
> Also in attendance at the ballroom on that day was Khloe Kardashian. I approached her and challenged her motives. Without ever looking me in the eye, she responded, The show has been therapy for Lamar. It's been a real release.
> 
> A release of what? His pride? His strength? None of it made sense, and I ended the column with, While Odom's sixth man award was a tribute to his ability to escape the bench, he hasn't been so lucky with the Kardashians.
> 
> Yeah, he wasn't too happy about that. A few days after the column ran, I heard he was angry with me and wanted to talk. I approached him in a locker room in New Orleans after a playoff game. I figured he was like most athletes who only confront writers in front of teammates so they can gain strength in numbers.
> 
> Turns out, Odom was different. I should have known he would be different.
> 
> Hey, I don't want to make a scene in front of everyone, I don't want to embarrass anyone, let's go outside in the hallway, he said quietly.
> 
> We adjourned to a quiet corner of the arena tunnel where Odom looked down, placed his hands on my shoulders, and spoke firmly in words I still remember.
> 
> Look, I know you don't like the show, I get it, he said. It's Hollywood, it's not real, but I get that you think it's hurting me, and I appreciate your concern.
> 
> He shook his head.
> 
> But when you're taking personal shots at Khloe, just remember, that's my wife. That's the woman I love. Rip the show, fine, but do not rip her personally, because that's my wife.
> 
> He finished, I nodded, he hugged me, he said we were good, and that was that. Odom could never stay mad, not with me, not with the Kardashians, not with anyone. He was deeply loving, fiercely loyal, and if you wonder why seemingly the entire NBA family has been rooting so hard for him this past week, that is why.
> 
> History will show that the Lakers were eventually swept out of that 2011 postseason by Dallas, Odom's playoff numbers slipped, and he never wore a Lakers uniform again.
> 
> Four years later, he's returned to Los Angeles to face a much bigger fight and, in the cruelest of twists, his celebrity family has shown up with him.
> 
> Pray for his return to health. And pray the Kardashians don't have the obscene gall to put it all on television.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lamar-odom-plaschke-20151021-column.html



Excellent excellent article. Thank you for posting *katel*

So many good parts
_The Kardashians, led by Lamar's estranged wife Khloe, showed up over Odom's comatose body, and suddenly the narrative changed. Odom wasn't a former NBA champion, he was a reality TV star. Odom wasn't a deeply troubled and vulnerable former athlete, he was the guy who was keeping Khloe from hanging out with her new boyfriend, James Harden.

Suddenly, all the prayers weren't only for Odom, but for the poor Kardashians and all their pain, reality TV's freak show pulling in Odom one more time, capitalizing on his celebrity one more time, overshadowing his real struggles one more time, creating an irony both somber and profound. The Kardashians came across as Odom's intensive-care advocates when, in fact, his appearance in their warped TV world was part of the self-destructive slide that led him there.
_


----------



## Jayne1

Katel said:


> Apologize if this has been posted - I haven't kept up on this thread as I can't stand the K publicity horror associated with this man and his recovery.
> 
> 
> *Kardashians' freak show capitalizes on Lamar Odom one more time*
> 
> By Bill Plaschke, Oct. 21, 2015
> 
> The news about Lamar Odom was finally good. A week after being found unconscious in a rural Nevada brothel, the former Lakers and Clippers star was stable enough to be flown Monday night from a Las Vegas hospital to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center.
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lamar-odom-plaschke-20151021-column.html



I haven't seen this -- great article -- thanks!


----------



## redney

Katel said:


> Apologize if this has been posted - I haven't kept up on this thread as I can't stand the K publicity horror associated with this man and his recovery.
> 
> 
> *Kardashians' freak show capitalizes on Lamar Odom one more time*
> 
> By Bill Plaschke, Oct. 21, 2015
> 
> [snip]
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lamar-odom-plaschke-20151021-column.html



Amazing article, very well written and spot on TRUTH! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## guccimamma

i'd like to see james harden's face after "breaking up" with khloe.


----------



## berrydiva

That's a great article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> i'd like to see james harden's face after "breaking up" with khloe.



I don't know if I'm posting it right but.

http://37.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxpafdfEZ31rn95k2o1_250.gif


----------



## katiel00

glitterandstuds said:


> i guess that's why he woke up telling khloe he loved her


----------



## .pursefiend.

guccimamma said:


> i'd like to see james harden's face after "breaking up" with khloe.



i can imagine it went a little something like this


----------



## addisonshopper

Can TMZ paleeeeezzzzz find something else to talk about. Every 5-7 minutes there is a new Lamar and Khloe update coming across my FB feed. Enough is enough. They just making up $hit now.  Good Lort. BB Kings -- the thrill is gone is how I'm feeling.  He is way better off now. Onto the next subject


----------



## guccimamma

you really can't make this stuff up (or maybe you can), this family is every bizarre-sordid story rolled into one.


----------



## addisonshopper

Now look. See what I'm saying.


----------



## uhpharm01

addisonshopper said:


> Now look. See what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164235



Oh lawd


----------



## berrydiva

addisonshopper said:


> Now look. See what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164235



Go charge your battery. Lol


----------



## uhpharm01

EXCLUSIVE
KHLOE AND LAMAR
CALL OFF DIVORCE
WE'RE GIVING MARRIAGE A SECOND CHANCE

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/21/khloe-karsashian-lamar-odom-divorce

10/21/15 12:42 PM PST

375 Khloe and Lamar have jointly gone to court to dismiss their divorce case, because they want to stay husband and wife ... TMZ has learned.

Khloe's lawyer Laura Wasser went before a judge Wednesday morning, asking a judge to withdraw the papers they both signed to end their marriage. The file was sitting in a pile waiting to be processed and signed by a judge. 

The judge granted Wasser's request and the file is now dead.

Khloe filed for divorce in December 2013, but sat on it for a year and a half because she tried to save her marriage by trying to get Lamar into rehab. She finally gave up this summer.

As we reported, Khloe privately vowed to be by Lamar's side during his recovery, which will take months, and a few days ago they both agreed to give their marriage another chance. They both signed the document Wasser presented to the judge, asking that the divorce case be dismissed.

Lamar signed from his hospital bed.


----------



## redney

Well isn't PMK in her glory with all this tabloid hype for Khloe. 2 weeks ago she had zero storyline. Now look.


----------



## uhpharm01

redney said:


> Well isn't PMK in her glory with all this tabloid hype for Khloe. 2 weeks ago she had zero storyline. Now look.



Yep


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## tweegy

addisonshopper said:


> Now look. See what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164235



Yep, you're on 7% girl you gotta get a charge asap!


----------



## tomz_grl

Lamar signed from his hospital bed? A man on his death bed a week ago is signing papers. 


Something ain't right!


----------



## maddie66

Although the romantic in me wants to believe that they are really in love and that this whole ordeal will be the wake up call they both needed (Khloe to step back from her ridiculous family and Lamar to kick the drugs and get healthy), the cynic in me thinks otherwise.  At a minimum, how can he be sufficiently  recovered from his ordeal to have the mental capacity to make a decision like this?  Not sure where his lawyers have been?


----------



## PurseNut911

I hope this reconciliation with Khloe will be good for Lamar. Can't help but think that this is doomed for failure due to the Kardashian Kurse and devil incarnate PMK, but here's hoping that Klomar survives in spite of it. I really did like them together.


----------



## tweegy

Did someone opened a vortex of some strange energy that I don't know of. This is just so.....odd. Such a vast amount of events in one week. 

Never say never I guess...But this seems like a made for Reailty Tv love miracle.  It has been a while since the Ks had a wedding.


----------



## tomz_grl

PurseNut911 said:


> I hope this reconciliation with Khloe will be good for Lamar. Can't help but think that this is doomed for failure due to the Kardashian Kurse and devil incarnate PMK, but here's hoping that Klomar survives in spite of it. I really did like them together.


 
I don't see where it will matter. Wasn't he hooking up with hookers and doing drugs WHILE they were together? 


I agree though, I did like them together. In the pics where they are smiling, it looks truly genuine. You could see it in their eyes.


----------



## tomz_grl

tweegy said:


> Did someone opened a vortex of some strange energy that I don't know of. This is just so.....odd. Such a vast amount of events in one week.
> 
> Never say never I guess...But this seems like a made for Reailty Tv love miracle.  It has been a while since the Ks had a wedding.


 
I could not agree more. It's completely fishy...


----------



## .pursefiend.

tomz_grl said:


> Lamar signed from his hospital bed? A man on his death bed a week ago is signing papers.
> 
> 
> Something ain't right!



Reminds me of Eazy-E and Tomica Wright


----------



## guccimamma

saw this coming a mile away. 

what a mess.


----------



## Sassys

Back to Ring Flash!!


----------



## tomz_grl

.pursefiend. said:


> Reminds me of Eazy-E and Tomica Wright


 :okay::wondering


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Back to Ring Flash!!


 

Get the F out of HERE! I can't with this... is that recent? Please say no!


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Get the F out of HERE! I can't with this... is that recent? Please say no!


 
She blonde now, so no its not recent LMAO


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> She blonde now, so no its not recent LMAO


 
Go sit in the corner! That was mean Sassys!!! 


PS....it could have been a wig.


----------



## PurseNut911

tomz_grl said:


> I don't see where it will matter. Wasn't he hooking up with hookers and doing drugs WHILE they were together?
> 
> 
> I agree though, I did like them together. In the pics where they are smiling, it looks truly genuine. You could see it in their eyes.




Yeah, that's the crazy thing about all this. He was cheating on her and doing drugs. She's probably rationalizing it as something he would never do if sober. Main thing is that she seems to want to be with him and help him recover so time will tell if this reconciliation will work out. 

I just want to know if Lamar was really mentally stable enough after last week's harrowing ordeal to sign these papers to stop the divorce. 

Whatever the case, Khloe has her hands full in trying to help him with his rehabilitation. I hope she succeeds for Lamar's sake.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Thought he had brain damage? Don't answer that.......


----------



## shiny_things

Girl, you can call off the divorce all you like, but unless he wants to change, he aint gonna, no matter how many comas he puts himself into.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Thought he had brain damage? Don't answer that.......



Well....


----------



## uhpharm01

shiny_things said:


> Girl, you can call off the divorce all you like, but unless he wants to change, he aint gonna, no matter how many comas he puts himself into.


True


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Go sit in the corner! That was mean Sassys!!!
> 
> 
> PS....it could have been a wig.


 
Wait, what did I do wrong?


----------



## bag-princess

khloe's prayers have been answered!  i always said she never wanted to divorce him and was stalling and stalling hoping there was a way that something would happen that would keep her tied to him at the last possible second!   BOOM!  there it is.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Wait, what did I do wrong?




Best movie ever!
You gave me heart palpitations... they aren't worth the attack.


----------



## shiny_things

But another thing. Is he actually legally fit to sign or agree to a legal contract. I'm having my tooth out under anesthetic soon and \I'm not allowed to do any legal documents verbally or written for 4 days! How can he be fit, having just been in a coma. Would the doctor have to sign him off for that?


----------



## Sassys

shiny_things said:


> But another thing. Is he actually legally fit to sign or agree to a legal contract. I'm having my tooth out under anesthetic soon and \I'm not allowed to do any legal documents verbally or written for 4 days! How can he be fit, having just been in a coma. Would the doctor have to sign him off for that?


 
*I think*, since she was the one to petition the divorce, she can stop it.


----------



## terebina786

Oh how convenient all of this is.


----------



## Sassys

PurseNut911 said:


> Yeah, that's the crazy thing about all this. He was cheating on her and doing drugs. She's probably rationalizing it as something he would never do if sober. Main thing is that she seems to want to be with him and help him recover so time will tell if this reconciliation will work out.
> 
> I just want to know if Lamar was really mentally stable enough after last week's harrowing ordeal to sign these papers to stop the divorce.
> 
> *Whatever the case, Khloe has her hands full in trying to help him with his rehabilitation*. I hope she succeeds for Lamar's sake.


 
It's called a full time nurse. Khloe doesn't cook her own food or clean her own house, why in the world would she take care of a sick man. She doesn't even workout her own body, the plastic surgeon does it for her.


----------



## Sassys

I will pee my pants if Lamar ends up with a "break baby", while he was at the brothel.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

forget ring flash, she will want a brand new ring for their 2nd chance.


----------



## clydekiwi




----------



## sydgirl

uhpharm01 said:


> EXCLUSIVE
> KHLOE AND LAMAR
> CALL OFF DIVORCE
> WE'RE GIVING MARRIAGE A SECOND CHANCE
> 
> http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/21/khloe-karsashian-lamar-odom-divorce
> 
> 10/21/15 12:42 PM PST
> 
> 375 Khloe and Lamar have jointly gone to court to dismiss their divorce case, because they want to stay husband and wife ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Khloe's lawyer Laura Wasser went before a judge Wednesday morning, asking a judge to withdraw the papers they both signed to end their marriage. The file was sitting in a pile waiting to be processed and signed by a judge.
> 
> The judge granted Wasser's request and the file is now dead.
> 
> Khloe filed for divorce in December 2013, but sat on it for a year and a half because she tried to save her marriage by trying to get Lamar into rehab. She finally gave up this summer.
> 
> As we reported, Khloe privately vowed to be by Lamar's side during his recovery, which will take months, and a few days ago they both agreed to give their marriage another chance. They both signed the document Wasser presented to the judge, asking that the divorce case be dismissed.
> 
> Lamar signed from his hospital bed.



I'm sorry but how do you give marriage a second go after all the lies, cheating, drugs, disappearing for days...? I personally wouldn't be able to trust them again! 
So she thinks he only cheated on her cos he was on drugs?!?


----------



## clydekiwi

Wouldn't it be funny if the judge signed them and they were in the mail [emoji23]


----------



## redney

clydekiwi said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if the judge signed them and they were in the mail [emoji23]



Actually, that would be worse for us. PMK would make E! do a whole wedding show again.


----------



## PurseNut911

Sassys said:


> It's called a full time nurse. Khloe doesn't cook her own food or clean her own house, why in the world would she take care of a sick man. She doesn't even workout her own body, the plastic surgeon does it for her.




Awww, she's St. Khloe, don't cha know? Lol 

Oh my bad. I forgot about all that real stuff. Eh, at this point, if Lamar gets healthy and right, and if it happens to occur with Khloe at his side (along with the full time nurse, cook, maid, and probably Malika, lol), so be it. I just hope the film crew isn't there as well.


----------



## clydekiwi

redney said:


> Actually, that would be worse for us. PMK would make E! do a whole wedding show again.




Lol your right!


----------



## morgan20

I'm not ready for Khloe and Lamar part 2


----------



## lvtam

I'm shocked at how heartless some of these comments are. She withdrew the divorce papers so that she can continue to be responsible for his care, which is the best thing that ever happened to him. Otherwise, who would be responsible for making medical decisions for him?  His drugged out father?


----------



## Swanky

*French Montana Praises Ex Girlfriend Khloe Kardashian For Staying By Lamar Odom's Bedside *







*French Montana* is speaking out in support of his ex girlfriend *Khloe Kardashian* after she rushed to her ex *Lamar Odom*s bedside.
Its a beautiful thing what shes doing, *French* told the _New York Daily News_ about his 31-year-old ex. I feel like every woman should do that.
I feel like once somebodys going through a critical condition, I feel like people should step up to the plate to help because once upon a time they had a real relationship when they was married, they still married, *French* added.
*Lamar *was found unconscious last week in Las Vegas and was transported to a local Los Angeles hospital after days of intensive care.


http://www.justjared.com/page/2/


----------



## PurseNut911

Klomar Part 2 requires a new ring probably.


----------



## clydekiwi

PurseNut911 said:


> Klomar Part 2 requires a new ring probably.




And a new house


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow, this feels predictable, almost like it was scripted...

....oh wait.


----------



## pukasonqo

LavenderIce said:


> Those religious sites are toured.  This new miracle tour can start at the Love Ranch, with the next stop being the IKU (Instagram Kardashian Unit) and conclude at the leopard print blanket altar.




you are on the right path!


----------



## redney

Shut up French.


----------



## Sassys

No way in hell I am getting back with a man who spent days at a brothel. There aren't enough STD test on the planet.

Bring on the MAJOR shade from Kim.


----------



## uhpharm01

sydgirl said:


> I'm sorry but how do you give marriage a second go after all the lies, cheating, drugs, disappearing for days...? I personally wouldn't be able to trust them again!
> So she thinks he only cheated on her cos he was on drugs?!?



im not sure about this either


----------



## shiny_things

lvtam said:


> I'm shocked at how heartless some of these comments are. She withdrew the divorce papers so that she can continue to be responsible for his care, which is the best thing that ever happened to him. Otherwise, who would be responsible for making medical decisions for him?  His drugged out father?



An addict has to want to get better for themselves. It doesn't matter who or how you try to make them, it's their decision and theirs only. Whether Khloe remains married to him or not is not going to affect that.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> No way in hell I am getting back with a man who spent days at a brothel. There aren't enough STD test on the planet.
> 
> Bring on the MAJOR shade from Kim.



+2 on both points!


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> Actually, that would be worse for us. PMK would make E! do a whole wedding show again.


 
You better believe, since Lamar has no income anymore, that pre-nup will be adjusted so he gets NOTHING. He better get better fast and get back to playing ball or get back on the famewhore reality train with his driver mother in law Kris.


----------



## gillianna

But by her calling off the divorce she now as the wife has TOTAL CONTROL.  She and PMK will have the control over the media and interviews.  It all works to their advantage.  Also what a better way to make sure she gets the money too.  

As his wife she can allow or stop anyone from seeing him.   I would think the last think a seriously ill man wants to become is part of their circus again.   

So with his illness and who knows what type of brain damage from a series of strokes he is still able to sign off on papers I am sure with the help of their personal lawyer and doctors they hired give Lamar the green light that he is in his right mind.  Sad he will probably sign what ever they put in front of him.   I guess individual legal representation for him not controlled by PMK might not have been there.

A great plot line for Saint Klomoney now......before she just got her paps going to her gym walk but not it can be the hospital staying by his side.....  think of all the good stories for the upcoming season.  Think of the emotions she can act, distraught, anquish, despair, happiness, joy ......   the tabloids they call will be eating it up.  Maybe Brian from Splash news needs to have a separate room at the hospital so he can document 24 hours photo shop pictures.  Glam squad needs to be there too.


----------



## uhpharm01

shiny_things said:


> An addict has to want to get better for themselves. It doesn't matter who or how you try to make them, it's their decision and theirs only. Whether Khloe remains married to him or not is not going to affect that.



I thought about this also too. The other day


----------



## redney

gillianna said:


> But by her calling off the divorce she now as the wife has TOTAL CONTROL.  She and PMK will have the control over the media and interviews.  It all works to their advantage.  Also what a better way to make sure she gets the money too.
> 
> As his wife she can allow or stop anyone from seeing him.   I would think the last think a seriously ill man wants to become is part of their circus again.
> 
> So with his illness and who knows what type of brain damage from a series of strokes he is still able to sign off on papers I am sure with the help of their personal lawyer and doctors they hired give Lamar the green light that he is in his right mind.  Sad he will probably sign what ever they put in front of him.   I guess individual legal representation for him not controlled by PMK might not have been there.
> 
> A great plot line for Saint Klomoney now......before she just got her paps going to her gym walk but not it can be the hospital staying by his side.....  think of all the good stories for the upcoming season.  Think of the emotions she can act, distraught, anquish, despair, happiness, joy ......   the tabloids they call will be eating it up.  Maybe Brian from Splash news needs to have a separate room at the hospital so he can document 24 hours photo shop pictures.  Glam squad needs to be there too.



Yes, yes to all of it.


----------



## Jayne1

tomz_grl said:


> Get the F out of HERE! I can't with this... is that recent? Please say no!



That's her old nose, old lips, old face so no.


----------



## tweegy

morgan20 said:


> I'm ready for Khloe and Lamar part 2







PurseNut911 said:


> Klomar Part 2 requires a new ring probably.





Finally some common sense in all this. Everyone isn't seeing the true reality in all this. 

Kims pregnant.. Kourt and Scott's storyline is on ice for now. Kendul is off doing her thing. The other Jenner is ...doing whatever she's doing.. Kris is with the hired purse holder and well... Caitlyn.

Khloe is the only saving grace ... What's better than a sneak attack. Lam on the mend and love restored. 

Tune in to see how they rekindled their love on the death bed.. Shield your eyes when kims smile showed lammy the way back from the light! See how lamars strength was restored from the magical blanky.. Set you tvs and mark your moment dolls! Your grand kids will ask you about this moment. 

[emoji111]&#127995;[emoji182]


----------



## Jayne1

Glitterandstuds said:


> forget ring flash, she will want a brand new ring for their 2nd chance.



Absolutely!  Bigger and better!


----------



## labelwhore04

Wait, how are they calling off their divorce if Lamar can barely speak? How does she know that he even wants to get back together?


----------



## PurseNut911

Back to "Lam Lam" and Khloe's annoying baby voice? Lol


----------



## guccimamma

she needs a naughty nurse costume.


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> Finally some common sense in all this. Everyone isn't seeing the true reality in all this.
> 
> Kims pregnant.. Kourt and Scott's storyline is on ice for now. Kendul is off doing her thing. The other Jenner is ...doing whatever she's doing.. Kris is with the hired purse holder and well... Caitlyn.
> 
> Khloe is the only saving grace ... What's better than a sneak attack. Lam on the mend and love restored.
> 
> Tune in to see how they rekindled their love on the death bed.. Shield your eyes when kims smile showed lammy the way back from the light! See how lamars strength was restored from the magical blanky.. Set you tvs and mark your moment dolls! Your grand kids will ask you about this moment.
> 
> [emoji111]&#127995;[emoji182]




Wait Tweegy you edited my original post


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> Finally some common sense in all this. Everyone isn't seeing the true reality in all this.
> 
> Kims pregnant.. Kourt and Scott's storyline is on ice for now. Kendul is off doing her thing. The other Jenner is ...doing whatever she's doing.. Kris is with the hired purse holder and well... Caitlyn.
> 
> Khloe is the only saving grace ... What's better than a sneak attack. Lam on the mend and love restored.
> 
> Tune in to see how they rekindled their love on the death bed.. Shield your eyes when kims smile showed lammy the way back from the light! See how lamars strength was restored from the magical blanky.. Set you tvs and mark your moment dolls! Your grand kids will ask you about this moment.
> 
> [emoji111]&#55356;&#57339;[emoji182]


 


labelwhore04 said:


> Wait, how are they calling off their divorce if Lamar can barely speak? How does she know that he even wants to get back together?


 
.


----------



## Crystalina

lvtam said:


> I'm shocked at how heartless some of these comments are. She withdrew the divorce papers so that she can continue to be responsible for his care, which is the best thing that ever happened to him. Otherwise, who would be responsible for making medical decisions for him?  His drugged out father?




I agree with this 100%.

Calling off the divorce does not necessarily mean that everything is rainbows and unicorns and that they are romantically back together.

It just endured that Lamar will have a consistent decision maker for his primary care.  It was the right thing to do.


----------



## saira1214

Will she keep her revenge body and baby abs?


----------



## Wildflower22

Y'all called the reconcile. Let's see if the ring comes to pass soon too...


----------



## Crystalina

guccimamma said:


> she needs a naughty nurse costume.




Lol Awesome! [emoji12]


----------



## berrydiva

sydgirl said:


> I'm sorry but how do you give marriage a second go after all the lies, cheating, drugs, disappearing for days...? I personally wouldn't be able to trust them again!
> So she thinks he only cheated on her cos he was on drugs?!?



When someone is addicted to drugs their behavior is not going to be rational, selfless or controlled at times...you know due to the drugs and all. I don't particularly remember any stories/concerns of him cheating before the heavy drug usage. (I should probably also say that I have no belief that athletes or entertainers or extremely wealthy/powerful men are remotely faithful. Hell...the d*uches I work with can barely remain faithful....what I see on business trips, I swear. However, women who marry them do so with a very deep understanding that he may step out on their marriage at some point but as long as he isn't disrespectful, they act innocent to it)


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> Will she keep her revenge body and baby abs?



Ha! I was just going to say I wonder what her forgiveness body will look like


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Ha! I was just going to say I wonder what her forgiveness body will look like



plumper


----------



## tweegy

morgan20 said:


> Wait Tweegy you edited my original post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164350




I prefer to think of it as correcting darhling [emoji136]&#127995;


----------



## Jayne1

Did she keep her hand tattoo?


----------



## addisonshopper

berrydiva said:


> Go charge your battery. Lol




girl all the time... it always runs down when I'm out and i never bring my charger

when i screen shot my gf- first thing she say TONI that battery


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Did she keep her hand tattoo?



Gotta add this to Saint Khloe's ever-growing to-do list!

1. Cancel divorce - check
2. Get re-tattooed
3. Shop for new reconciliation ring
4. Speed up production on Reconciliation, The Fragrance (TM)
5. Get glammed up for daily nurse duty
6. Plan workout routine for reconciliation body


----------



## Sassys

clydekiwi said:


> And a new house


 
No, its a brand newly decorated house and its not in his name.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Did she keep her hand tattoo?


 
Yep, it is still there


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Ha! I was just going to say I wonder what *her forgiveness body *will look like






   the things that get started here!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Gotta add this to Saint Khloe's ever-growing to-do list!
> 
> 1. Cancel divorce - check
> 2. Get re-tattooed
> 3. Shop for new reconciliation ring
> 4. Speed up production on Reconciliation, The Fragrance (TM)
> 5. Get glammed up for daily nurse duty
> 6. Plan workout routine for reconciliation body




and a new, hastily fabricated perfume
this one should have some herbal notes combined with aseptic smell of an ICU and, maybe, some passionfruit for the tropical undertones (for when they sail into the sunset)
was gonna add frrrresssh red bell peppers but that is the other courtney's (rrriiil grl) TM


----------



## guccimamma

maybe they sue the brothel owner, and end up owning the bunny ranch. 

seems natural.


----------



## tomz_grl

Kaley has a house...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Allrighty then....


----------



## tomz_grl

She saged it.


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> maybe they sue the brothel owner, and end up owning the bunny ranch.
> 
> seems natural.


 
Sue for what lol. No one forced him to stay there, get high and spend $75K on hookers.


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> and a new, hastily fabricated perfume
> this one should have some herbal notes combined with aseptic smell of an ICU and, maybe, some passionfruit for the tropical undertones (for when they sail into the sunset)
> was gonna add frrrresssh red bell peppers but that is the other courtney's (rrriiil grl) TM




They can call it Fresh Start


----------



## Sassys

tomz_grl said:


> Kaley has a house...


 
LOL

Khloe bought Justin Bieber's old house which is bigger than the old house and had Martin Bullard decorate


----------



## Sassys

poopsie said:


> They can call it Fresh Start


 
You better trademark that before you loose your 10%


----------



## tomz_grl

Honest to God, these people need to look at new properties.


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> They can call it Fresh Start




TM so we get our well deserved kut!


----------



## tweegy

poopsie said:


> They can call it Fresh Start




Fresh start! Hosting the scents of brothels KFC and of course a special edition featuring a hologram of Kim's smile... After all she brought them together (no she didn't)


----------



## poopsie

Sassys said:


> You better trademark that before you loose your 10%





pukasonqo said:


> TM so we get our well deserved kut!







Is this good enough?


Fresh Start TM


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...


girl, I was feelin' some kind of way about that when I heard it....


shiny_things said:


> But another thing. Is he actually legally fit to sign or agree to a legal contract. I'm having my tooth out under anesthetic soon and \I'm not allowed to do any legal documents verbally or written for 4 days! How can he be fit, having just been in a coma. Would the doctor have to sign him off for that?


Exactly!


----------



## poopsie

tweegy said:


> Fresh start! Hosting the scents of brothels KFC and of course a special edition featuring a hologram of Kim's smile... After all she brought them together (no she didn't)





Packaged in a leopard print box!


----------



## Sasha2012

*Divorce is OFF! Khloe Kardashian withdraws court papers as new photos show her smiling at LA hospital where Lamar Odom is recovering after sex and drugs marathon *

Khloe Kardashian has called off her divorce from Lamar Odom. 

TMZ reports that her lawyer Laura Wasser was in court this morning and asked the judge to withdraw the papers that would end the couple's marriage. 
The judge granted the request.

Khloe originally filed for divorce in late 2013, but the pair did not sign off on the documents until July of this year.

The papers had still not been processed however due to a backlog in the city of Los Angeles.  

New photos of Khloe and Odom also show the reality star smiling as the two arrive at cedars Sinai hospital in Los Angeles.

Khloe is also seen chattting with the medical workers while Odom is transported in his hospital bed. 

This comes as it was revealed Odom had taken his first steps after arriving in Los Angeles.

He has been visited at Cedars-Sinai by friends and family including Kim Kardashian, Kris Jenner and Master P. 

Alvina Alston, who has been speaking publicly for Odom's aunt JaNean Mercer said of the basketball player's recovery; 'He continues to make miraculous progress, taking a few steps in Los Angeles.' 

However, Odom is still facing many challenges and may need to get a transplant as his kidneys are failing and have yet to recover following his recent bender at a Nevada brothel.

The news of the couple getting back together comes just one day after it was reported that Khloe and her boyfriend James Harden, 26, had decided to split after a 
few months of dating.

TMZ reported that Khloe began to realize she still had feelings for Odom when she rushed to see him in the hospital and just days later called it quits with Harden, who is also a basketball player.

Another of Khloe's ex boyfriends - rapper French Montana - applauded her for standing by Odom at this difficult time, telling the New York Daily News; 'It's a beautiful thing what she's doing.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ld-estranged-wife-love-you.html#ixzz3pF3PBoK3


----------



## tomz_grl

That's the same L on her hand!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

He has f'd himself up....


----------



## Eva1991

shiny_things said:


> But another thing. Is he actually legally fit to sign or agree to a legal contract. I'm having my tooth out under anesthetic soon and \I'm not allowed to do any legal documents verbally or written for 4 days! How can he be fit, having just been in a coma. Would the doctor have to sign him off for that?



Wait, what??? I've never heard of anything similar. Does this mean you can't sign anything for 4 days after or prior to the tooth removal? Why?


----------



## dr.pepper

The f-ing blanket, man...


----------



## tweegy

poopsie said:


> Packaged in a leopard print box!




[emoji6] wrapped in a leopard blanket makes the scent more powerful


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks for posting. I'm not a big sports person, so it's good hearing the perspective from that community.



Katel said:


> Apologize if this has been posted - I haven't kept up on this thread as I can't stand the K publicity horror associated with this man and his recovery.
> 
> 
> *Kardashians' freak show capitalizes on Lamar Odom one more time*
> 
> By Bill Plaschke, Oct. 21, 2015
> 
> The news about Lamar Odom was finally good. A week after being found unconscious in a rural Nevada brothel, the former Lakers and Clippers star was stable enough to be flown Monday night from a Las Vegas hospital to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center.
> 
> Yet the news about Odom was still unsettling, because accompanying him on that flight was one of the Kardashians.
> 
> As one of the many media members who fell in love with Odom's sweet soul during his 12 seasons as a pro baller in Los Angeles, I watched in sadness last week as he fought for his life after being found unresponsive in a brothel. Police reported that witnesses said Odom had been on a binge that lasted several days in which he used herbal sex stimulants and cocaine.
> 
> Yet the horror increased when it became apparent that even his most dire moments were going to be stolen by the tacky reality TV show that had already taken so much.
> 
> The Kardashians, led by Lamar's estranged wife Khloe, showed up over Odom's comatose body, and suddenly the narrative changed. Odom wasn't a former NBA champion, he was a reality TV star. Odom wasn't a deeply troubled and vulnerable former athlete, he was the guy who was keeping Khloe from hanging out with her new boyfriend, James Harden.
> 
> Suddenly, all the prayers weren't only for Odom, but for the poor Kardashians and all their pain, reality TV's freak show pulling in Odom one more time, capitalizing on his celebrity one more time, overshadowing his real struggles one more time, creating an irony both somber and profound. The Kardashians came across as Odom's intensive-care advocates when, in fact, his appearance in their warped TV world was part of the self-destructive slide that led him there.
> 
> I wrote that once. I wrote it as it was initially happening. It was the only time the affable Odom was ever angry with me. I learned much about the goodness of his heart during our confrontation, much more than anyone could ever learn by watching him on that horrible reality TV wreck.
> 
> It was the spring of 2011. The scene was a news conference at a Los Angeles International Airport hotel. The honored guest was Odom, whose life was dominated by three big events.
> 
> First, he had won the NBA's sixth man award. Second, he was leading the Lakers into the postseason one year after they had won a second straight NBA championship.
> 
> Third, he was in the middle of a filming a Kardashian reality TV spinoff, the Khloe & Lamar show, based on his life with Khloe Kardashian, whom he had married about 18 months earlier after dating for just one month. The show began airing two weeks earlier, and the results were already official.
> 
> The basketball star never stood a chance against the Kardashians.
> 
> Odom should have refused to be part of the show, but he never refused the request of anyone close to him, even if it hurt him, and, man, this show hurt him.
> 
> I noted that while he was being celebrated in this ballroom as a powerful and popular Laker, Odom was being emasculated on television by a family whose hunger to exploit was more dominating than any opposing power forward.
> 
> In the ballroom, he was cheered by loyal Lakers teammates, yet on television he was scolded by Khloe for being too loyal to his best friend.
> 
> In the ballroom, he spoke passionately about the selflessness required in being a sixth man, yet on television his brother-in-law was ridiculing him for not making the All-Star team.
> 
> The Lamar Odom that everyone loved was not the Lamar Odom that the Kardashians were attempting to create, and I cited two examples of how the television fallout was already affecting him on the court.
> 
> On the night of the show's debut, Odom had only seven points and three rebounds in a loss to Oklahoma City. A week later, before the second show was televised, Odom showed up late for the playoff opener against New Orleans and finished with 10 points and one rebound.
> 
> Also in attendance at the ballroom on that day was Khloe Kardashian. I approached her and challenged her motives. Without ever looking me in the eye, she responded, The show has been therapy for Lamar. It's been a real release.
> 
> A release of what? His pride? His strength? None of it made sense, and I ended the column with, While Odom's sixth man award was a tribute to his ability to escape the bench, he hasn't been so lucky with the Kardashians.
> 
> Yeah, he wasn't too happy about that. A few days after the column ran, I heard he was angry with me and wanted to talk. I approached him in a locker room in New Orleans after a playoff game. I figured he was like most athletes who only confront writers in front of teammates so they can gain strength in numbers.
> 
> Turns out, Odom was different. I should have known he would be different.
> 
> Hey, I don't want to make a scene in front of everyone, I don't want to embarrass anyone, let's go outside in the hallway, he said quietly.
> 
> We adjourned to a quiet corner of the arena tunnel where Odom looked down, placed his hands on my shoulders, and spoke firmly in words I still remember.
> 
> Look, I know you don't like the show, I get it, he said. It's Hollywood, it's not real, but I get that you think it's hurting me, and I appreciate your concern.
> 
> He shook his head.
> 
> But when you're taking personal shots at Khloe, just remember, that's my wife. That's the woman I love. Rip the show, fine, but do not rip her personally, because that's my wife.
> 
> He finished, I nodded, he hugged me, he said we were good, and that was that. Odom could never stay mad, not with me, not with the Kardashians, not with anyone. He was deeply loving, fiercely loyal, and if you wonder why seemingly the entire NBA family has been rooting so hard for him this past week, that is why.
> 
> History will show that the Lakers were eventually swept out of that 2011 postseason by Dallas, Odom's playoff numbers slipped, and he never wore a Lakers uniform again.
> 
> Four years later, he's returned to Los Angeles to face a much bigger fight and, in the cruelest of twists, his celebrity family has shown up with him.
> 
> Pray for his return to health. And pray the Kardashians don't have the obscene gall to put it all on television.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lamar-odom-plaschke-20151021-column.html


----------



## ophousewife

How was Lamar coherent enough to sign legal papers?  How could he even be coherent enough to have the conversation to decide to remain married?  He was just in a freaking coma and can only say a few words at a time right now.  None of this story makes sense in anything other than Kardashian land.


----------



## Encore Hermes

lvtam said:


> I'm shocked at how heartless some of these comments are. She withdrew the divorce papers so that she can continue to be responsible for his care, which is the best thing that ever happened to him. Otherwise, who would be responsible for making medical decisions for him?  His drugged out father?



Hire a patient advocate.


----------



## labelwhore04

ophousewife said:


> How was Lamar coherent enough to sign legal papers?  How could he even be coherent enough to have the conversation to decide to remain married?  He was just in a freaking coma and can only say a few words at a time right now.  None of this story makes sense in anything other than Kardashian land.



+1. This entire story so far has been bizarre and fishy to say the least. He went from coma/near death to being transported to another hospital a few days later, now he's well enough to have full conversations and sign legal papers? Like what the hell?


----------



## redney

labelwhore04 said:


> +1. This entire story so far has been bizarre and fishy to say the least. He went from coma/near death to being transported to another hospital a few days later, now he's well enough to have full conversations and sign legal papers? Like what the hell?



ikr?!


----------



## Encore Hermes

_According to a second person with knowledge of the situation, Odom and Kardashian rekindled their relationship during his stay at the Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, where he spent six nights[Del] wooing her while brain damaged and in a coma while his organs were shutting down [/del]  before being transported to Cedars-Sinai in Los Angeles for further specialized care. The person asked not to be named due to the sensitivity of the situation._

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...m-khloe-kardashian-call-off-divorce/74343594/

Sprays*  Unbelievable tm

No need to hold the door, I'll see myself out


----------



## sharronmarie

Sounds like a set up to make Lamar the new Bruce Jenner. Wasn't it reported that Bruce had financial trouble when he got with Kris and she turned his life around when he started doing motivational speeches? I can already see the prime time interviews, book deals, and public speeches on drug abuse with Khloe by his side.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The pic, it says Lamar Odom in pro per and the box 'without attorney' is checked am I right?

What does in pro per mean? Any legal people here? 

Never mind, found it. Means for himself. 








Splash credit for the photo (of course) he probably drove LW down and took the pic on his phone.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Anyone read this blind item that was posted today? 

http://blindgossip.com/?p=74430


----------



## tweegy

I'm just wondering if Caitlyn will give Khloe away at her renewals...


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> I'm just wondering if Caitlyn will give Khloe away at her renewals...



And Caitlyn will be filmed on her show shopping for something to wear!

Dolls, this whole Lamar almost dying in a brothel thing is the storyline that keeps on giving!


----------



## guccimamma

look at that smile. khloe is driving the bus now.

lamar better stay away from the crack and the whores...or no kidney dialysis for him.


----------



## maddie66

Encore Hermes said:


> The pic, it says Lamar Odom in pro per and the box 'without attorney' is checked am I right?
> 
> What does in pro per mean? Any legal people here?
> 
> Never mind, found it. Means for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash credit for the photo (of course) he probably drove LW down and took the pic on his phone.




Honestly, out of everything that these people have done, this one bothers me the most!  I just don't see how he could have had the mental capacity to sign a document like this, given everything he has been through in the past week.  I have to imagine he had a lawyer representing him in the divorce proceedings (although maybe not, if he was as out of it as we have been led to believe), so how could that lawyer not be involved now?


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> And Caitlyn will be filmed on her show shopping for something to wear!
> 
> Dolls, this whole Lamar almost dying in a brothel thing is the storyline that keeps on giving!




Right, you can't make this stuff up... Well you cooould but only they would get the ratings..


----------



## pittcat

Wow they just gave it away with the splash photo cred... How is this real life?!


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess that's why he woke up telling Khloe he loved her


----------



## pink1

Would they call off the divorce so she could continue making medical decisions for him?  It doesn't sound like there is anyone else that could do that for him??  

I'm perplexed at how someone in his condition could sign any type of legal document.  I can't imagine that would hold up in court?


----------



## guccimamma

ophousewife said:


> How was Lamar coherent enough to sign legal papers?  How could he even be coherent enough to have the conversation to decide to remain married?  He was just in a freaking coma and can only say a few words at a time right now.  None of this story makes sense in anything other than Kardashian land.



maybe he isn't, and she has power of attorney?


----------



## ophousewife

guccimamma said:


> maybe he isn't, and she has power of attorney?


Very possible. She's been making the decisions so far. I just hope he's aware of everything.


----------



## maddie66

guccimamma said:


> maybe he isn't, and she has power of attorney?







ophousewife said:


> Very possible. She's been making the decisions so far. I just hope he's aware of everything.




I just don't see how that could work in a proceeding where they are adversaries.  Can't imagine the judge would allow that.  Plus he signed the dismissal himself.


----------



## Encore Hermes

pink1 said:


> Would they call off the divorce so she could continue making medical decisions for him?  *It doesn't sound like there is anyone else that could do that for him??  *
> 
> I'm perplexed at how someone in his condition could sign any type of legal document.  I can't imagine that would hold up in court?




He or she could hire a patient advocate for him.


----------



## labelwhore04

I really do believe that Khloe has good intentions and genuinely wants to make the marriage work. What i worry about is what evil Kris has scheming in her mind. There's no doubt that she(Kris) wants to take advantage of Lamars weak state and use him to her advantage. I just hope that Khloe can keep his best interests at heart.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have so many questions....all of this is starting to sound really strange.


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have so many questions....all of this is starting to sound really strange.



Seriously! and people wonder why everyone gets all "conspiracy theorist" over the Kardashians, it's because of sh*t like this. With the way this "story" is being told, Lamar will be back playing basketball next week.


----------



## lizmil

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...



They go by severity of need don't they? Not a judgment about how the person got there.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> look at that smile. Khloe is driving the bus now.
> 
> Lamar better stay away from the crack and the whores...or no kidney dialysis for him.



&#128513;


----------



## tweegy

lizmil said:


> They go by severity of need don't they? Not a judgment about how the person got there.




Even going far to question whether he actually needs it.. Who really knows... Given enough blanky time Lamars kidneys could probably be healed ...


----------



## berrydiva

addisonshopper said:


> girl all the time... it always runs down when I'm out and i never bring my charger
> 
> when i screen shot my gf- first thing she say TONI that battery



You need one of those charger stick things.


----------



## berrydiva

This is going to make the best TV movie


----------



## michie

hollieplus2 said:


> Anyone read this blind item that was posted today?
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=74430




Waaaaaaiiiittt...the one about Rob, tho...WOW.


----------



## michie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have so many questions....all of this is starting to sound really strange.




Downright ridiculous. SMH.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just when  you think you've heard it all, you find out the K's are Krazier than ever!
Un*******believable!


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> You need one of those charger stick things.




Omg truth! Those things are a life saver!


----------



## sydgirl

michie said:


> Waaaaaaiiiittt...the one about Rob, tho...WOW.



Which one was about Rob??


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Definitely some shady as **** going on...near death to waking up saying "hey baby" to signing to call of divorce by next week she will be pregnant


----------



## Chloe_chick999

michie said:


> Waaaaaaiiiittt...the one about Rob, tho...WOW.



Just read that one


----------



## michie

sydgirl said:


> Which one was about Rob??




http://blindgossip.com/?p=70339


----------



## Coach Lover Too

michie said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=70339


OMg how sad if true.


----------



## ChanelMommy

sydgirl said:


> Which one was about Rob??



Same question.


----------



## Longchamp

There are different levels of kidney failure.  To make it as basic as possible : one goes on dialysis when your kidneys can't filter the toxins from your blood/urine and most importantly regulate potassium.


IF you are making some urine when you're on dialysis, your chances of renal function recovery are somewhat  better, but not great. Lamar must be making urine or the transport team wouldn't be carrying a urinal.


Kidney transplant list in LA must be VERY long. 
He might need to look for family/friends for a kidney.


----------



## NYC Chicky

This threads become more amusing than the Courtney bell pepper thread!! 
I think khlomat will need a re-kindling ring that overshadows kobe's purple diamond after his Colorado incident!! 
I think she's going to have Lorraine track down Jlo's pink ring!


----------



## chloebagfreak

michie said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=70339


It is so sad how they treat Rob. When I was stupid enough to watch the first couple of seasons of the show, there was one where Kris got herbal Viagra to give to Bruce-unknowingly.
 Well, she put  it into the coffee and allowed it to be sitting out where Rob  accidentally drank some. He got the symptoms where you get an erection that last for more than four hours call the doctor .
He was at West Hills Hospital suffering tremendously . I do not believe it was an accident. I think Kris thought it would be funny if she poisoned her own son, and husband. It was right about then that I realized what an evil person she was. Sick


----------



## CeeJay

pukasonqo said:


> who needs the shroud of turin and time to forget lourdes now when you have...lamar and khloe's miracle working leopard blanket!
> Time the vatican had a makeover, get rid of all that incense, horrid statues and get a major altar dedicated to this blanket!



100%


----------



## dangerouscurves

chloebagfreak said:


> It is so sad how they treat Rob. When I was stupid enough to watch the first couple of seasons of the show, there was one where Kris got herbal Viagra to give to Bruce-unknowingly.
> 
> Well, she put  it into the coffee and allowed it to be sitting out where Rob  accidentally drank some. He got the symptoms where you get an erection that last for more than four hours call the doctor .
> 
> He was at West Hills Hospital suffering tremendously . I do not believe it was an accident. I think Kris thought it would be funny if she poisoned her own son, and husband. It was right about then that I realized what an evil person she was. Sick




Wow! She really is! Unfortunately people like her live long.


----------



## Swanky

All my personal opinions of course. . . 
 #1, it never ceases to amaze me how much power some people give the Ks. . .  they're not that special
#2, if you've even spent truly quality time around a first generation relative that's a true addict that hits "rock bottom" several times, none of this would faze you
#3, what you read on the internets isn't always fact   http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Crystalina

Longchamp said:


> There are different levels of kidney failure.  To make it as basic as possible : one goes on dialysis when your kidneys can't filter the toxins from your blood/urine and most importantly regulate potassium.
> 
> 
> IF you are making some urine when you're on dialysis, your chances of renal function recovery are somewhat  better, but not great. Lamar must be making urine or the transport team wouldn't be carrying a urinal.
> 
> 
> Kidney transplant list in LA must be VERY long.
> He might need to look for family/friends for a kidney.




Khloe can give him a kidney!!!  The ultimate expression of love!

Lol now that will be a good episode!  

RATINGS GOLD!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I see both sides.

The cynic in me says that she's looking for a life insurance policy/any extra money that would go to her should he not make it. 

The other side-- perhaps she really does love him. If she's going to be by his side and make the marriage work, it makes sense to call off the divorce. 

I just wonder how he could make this type of decision with his medical condition?


----------



## AEGIS

my coworkers told me today they loved the kardashians and found the family dynamic strangely realistic
and i was like "do you guys have a sibling that hates everyone?" [thinking of Rob] and 3/4 of them said  they did lol


----------



## michie

He doesn't look too bad off on that stretcher. I doubt, if he were in grave condition, he'd be wearing what looks like a Nike hoodie. He has to have some mobility for them to have a jacket and hood on him.


----------



## uhpharm01

Longchamp said:


> There are different levels of kidney failure.  To make it as basic as possible : one goes on dialysis when your kidneys can't filter the toxins from your blood/urine and most importantly regulate potassium.
> 
> 
> IF you are making some urine when you're on dialysis, your chances of renal function recovery are somewhat  better, but not great. Lamar must be making urine or the transport team wouldn't be carrying a urinal.
> 
> 
> Kidney transplant list in LA must be VERY long.
> He might need to look for family/friends for a kidney.



Thanks for the insight


----------



## Encore Hermes

chloebagfreak said:


> It is so sad how they treat Rob. When I was stupid enough to watch the first couple of seasons of the show, there was one where Kris got herbal Viagra to give to Bruce-unknowingly.
> Well, she put  it into the coffee and allowed it to be sitting out where Rob  accidentally drank some. He got the symptoms where you get an erection that last for more than four hours call the doctor .
> He was at West Hills Hospital suffering tremendously . *I do not believe it was an accident. I think Kris thought it would be funny if she poisoned her own son, *and husband. It was right about then that I realized what an evil person she was. Sick



This might give you some relief (or not). I dont think it happened at all irl,that it was a storyline. Remember when they hired the nanny? I think it was the same season. Well, that was a porn actress. And she said that they didn't find her from a nanny service .


----------



## ariamoux

Encore Hermes said:


> This might give you some relief (or not). I dont think it happened at all irl,that it was a storyline. Remember when they hired the nanny? I think it was the same season. Well, that was a porn actress. And she said that they didn't find her from a nanny service .




Yeah, she was Charlie sheens ex too lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

ariamoux said:


> Yeah, she was Charlie sheens ex too lol



And the homeless guy they took in and cleaned up was seen on Seinfeld. 

And the stray dog she found was actually owned by a producer on the show.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Encore Hermes said:


> This might give you some relief (or not). I dont think it happened at all irl,that it was a storyline. Remember when they hired the nanny? I think it was the same season. Well, that was a porn actress. And she said that they didn't find her from a nanny service .


So, you think when they showed him doubled over in pain and then in the hospital, that it was all fake? We use that particular hospital and I can't imagine them allowing a fake thing to happen with film cameras. They are a  super busy emergency room. Hmmmm...

I guess they are all good actors. I have heard reality shows are staged but it's hard to know what to believe when you see people seemingly suffer.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Encore Hermes said:


> And the homeless guy they took in and cleaned up was seen on Seinfeld.
> 
> And the stray dog she found was actually owned by a producer on the show.


Wow, that is interesting. When they showed the homeless guy behind the post office area I was skeptical because I lived there at the time in Calabasas and there are no homeless people around.


----------



## Encore Hermes

chloebagfreak said:


> So, you think when they showed him doubled over in pain and then in the hospital, that it was all fake? We use that particular hospital and I can't imagine them allowing a fake thing to happen with film cameras. They are a  super busy emergency room. Hmmmm...
> 
> I guess they are all good actors. I have heard reality shows are staged but it's hard to know what to believe when you see people seemingly suffer.




I do.

 Sweetie you think this is all real?


----------



## Crystalina

Encore Hermes said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie you think this is all real?




Wow!

Do you guys think that Lamar really isn't ill and all this was staged?

No way!!! Do you realize all the various people who would have to be in on this and keep it quiet and play along?!?!

Not likely.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Crystalina said:


> Wow!
> 
> Do you guys think that Lamar really isn't ill and all this was staged?
> 
> No way!!! Do you realize all the various people who would have to be in on this and keep it quiet and play along?!?!
> 
> Not likely.



Sweetie you were talking about Rob and the herbal viagra right? Filming?


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie you think this is all real?




It's all very Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Crystalina

Encore Hermes said:


> Sweetie you were talking about Rob and the herbal viagra right? Filming?




That was someone else.

And yes, I'm sure that was staged.

But we're you also suggesting that this Lamar fiasco was also staged?


----------



## michie

Crystalina said:


> That was someone else.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure that was staged.
> 
> But we're you also suggesting that this Lamar fiasco was also staged?




Nothing has been said by anyone but TMZ. We only know what the media tells us. And, NONE of that adds up. 

***Furthermore, the media is as fishy as anyone else.*** 

He was "found" after an unspecified amount of time foaming at the nose and mouth. He's had organ failure. He's had numerous strokes. He has track marks on his arms. He needs a kidney(?) liver(?) something. He has heart worms---kidding. He woke up from a coma and said hello to Khloe. He had a perfect signature to stop their divorce. I didn't write that well after summers off from school. Personally, I don't think he looked like he was at death's door on that gurney. Sorry, but all of this is fishier than Pike Place Market, IMO.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Crystalina said:


> *That was someone else.*
> 
> And yes, I'm sure that was staged.
> 
> *But we're you also suggesting that this Lamar fiasco was also staged?*



Gotcha

Which post of mine are you refering to?


----------



## Crystalina

Encore Hermes said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie you think this is all real?




This one!

I thought you were implying that all that's going on with the K's right now is staged.


----------



## pixiejenna

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...



Nope, I think everyone is offended by it. However I  don't know if I believe he really needs it since it seems the Ks are in charge of any new info being "leaked".






tomz_grl said:


> Lamar signed from his hospital bed? A man on his death bed a week ago is signing papers.
> 
> 
> Something ain't right!




 For sure he was just in a coma he's clearly not in a position to be mentally fit to sign legal papers. I'm not sure how I feel  about it, sadly Khloe is the most stable person in his life and as much as I hate to say it most likely the best one to make medical decisions for him. His father is not someone who should be in charge of this. And while Lamar has kids, he doesn't seem to have a great relationship with them or their mom they seem somewhat estranged. Are any of his kids even 18 I thought they were both still minors. So I don't think that they should be in charge either as they are also pretty far removed from his day to day life, and possibly not old enough to handle that kind of responsibility.


----------



## Avril

tomz_grl said:


> Anyone else bothered by the fact that there are people waiting years for a kidney transplant with no fault of their own, yet for him to be responsible for his condition and to possibly get one before another deserving person is deplorable...



Hold on ... He's getting a kidney transplant? How is that even possible? They never give organ transplants to alcohol / drug addicts ...


----------



## shiny_things

Eva1991 said:


> Wait, what??? I've never heard of anything similar. Does this mean you can't sign anything for 4 days after or prior to the tooth removal? Why?



If it's by general anaesthetic, yes. It's normally anywhere between 48 and 72 hours after depending on the type and level used. I'm not allowed to drive or operate any machinery for 48 hours after, either.


----------



## Queenpixie

Its weird that TMZ has all the exclusive "close source of the kardashians" news... BS


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I think Lamar's overdose is for real, but I also think the whole thing has been majorly  embellished for rating purposes There is no way in hell he was <thisclose> from death's door a few days ago and now he's able to do everything they say he's doing. 
Real life does NOT work that way. Ain't buyin' it.


----------



## RAINDANCE

sharronmarie said:


> Sounds like a set up to make Lamar the new Bruce Jenner. Wasn't it reported that Bruce had financial trouble when he got with Kris and she turned his life around when he started doing motivational speeches? *I can already see the prime time interviews, book deals, and public speeches on drug abuse with Khloe by his side.*



Won't he need to be sober/clean first ?

I wish Lamar well and that he recovers in the short term from this bender, and in the longer term from his additions. BUT I believe that Khloe is codependent and however much she loves him and wants to help, as has already been stated, no-one can get another person sober/clean.


----------



## pukasonqo

Avril said:


> Hold on ... He's getting a kidney transplant? How is that even possible? They never give organ transplants to alcohol / drug addicts ...




no waiting list? unless they have a living donor or buying it from the black market (yup, in india and the phillipines many get conned into selling their kidneys) lamar would have to get in the queue and go through dialysis


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All my personal opinions of course. . .
> #1, it never ceases to amaze me how much power some people give the Ks. . .  they're not that special
> #2, if you've even spent truly quality time around a first generation relative that's a true addict that hits "rock bottom" several times, none of this would faze you
> #3, what you read on the internets isn't always fact   http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Crazy talk obviously everything on the Internet is true.


----------



## uhpharm01

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All my personal opinions of course. . .
> #1, it never ceases to amaze me how much power some people give the Ks. . .  they're not that special
> #2, if you've even spent truly quality time around a first generation relative that's a true addict that hits "rock bottom" several times, none of this would faze you
> #3, what you read on the internets isn't always fact   http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I agree.  There was one drug addict in my family but I wasn't around her all that much


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> Nothing has been said by anyone but TMZ. We only know what the media tells us. And, NONE of that adds up.
> 
> ***Furthermore, the media is as fishy as anyone else.***
> 
> He was "found" after an unspecified amount of time foaming at the nose and mouth. He's had organ failure. He's had numerous strokes. He has track marks on his arms. He needs a kidney(?) liver(?) something. He has heart worms---kidding. He woke up from a coma and said hello to Khloe. He had a perfect signature to stop their divorce. I didn't write that well after summers off from school. Personally, I don't think he looked like he was at death's door on that gurney. Sorry, but all of this is fishier than Pike Place Market, IMO.



Yeh, I'm with you. Its all way too suspect. And all those events in 1WEEK. 

I think the show is based somewhat on real occurrences in their lives, but it's a very small margin of truth. So for me its very hard to not take them serious. With them it's like Truman show, they've created an entirely fake world. They more use the show to tell "their sides" on stories and set the media straight. And give jonathan and the twins a hobby.


----------



## michie

^^^Right. They needed a life preserver for that show and Lamar's drama may be it----if people don't come to their senses first and realize what they're doing. These people are a special kind of pathetic.


----------



## Staci_W

Avril said:


> Hold on ... He's getting a kidney transplant? How is that even possible? They never give organ transplants to alcohol / drug addicts ...



They gave Evel Kneivel a liver transplant. Then he continued to be a drunk with it. He got that liver much quicker than you or I would. Being rich and famous can get you things.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Setting this here. 

Lamar Odom won Khloe Kardashian back by convincing her he would never do drugs again after hitting rock bottom.
Our sources tell us, Lamar told Khloe over the weekend he knew he cheated death, promising, "I am done with drugs." He also thanked her profusely for coming to Vegas and supporting him. He repeatedly told her that he loved her, and that was enough. 
We're told Khloe made the decision right then to drop the divorce and nurse Lamar back to health.
TMZ broke the story ... Khloe's lawyer, Laura Wasser, went to court Wednesday and got the judge to dismiss the divorce case.
That all said, we're told not everyone in the Kardashian family thinks Khloe's decision is sound, because they've heard this from Lamar before.


http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/22/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-drugs/


----------



## Livia1

Encore Hermes said:


> Setting this here.
> 
> Lamar Odom won Khloe Kardashian back by convincing her he would never do drugs again after hitting rock bottom.
> Our sources tell us, Lamar told Khloe over the weekend he knew he cheated death, promising, "I am done with drugs." He also thanked her profusely for coming to Vegas and supporting him. He repeatedly told her that he loved her, and that was enough.
> We're told Khloe made the decision right then to drop the divorce and nurse Lamar back to health.
> TMZ broke the story ... Khloe's lawyer, Laura Wasser, went to court Wednesday and got the judge to dismiss the divorce case.
> That all said, we're told not everyone in the Kardashian family thinks Khloe's decision is sound, because they've heard this from Lamar before.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/22/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-drugs/



Did she promise to lay off drugs too?


----------



## terebina786

Encore Hermes said:


> Setting this here.
> 
> Lamar Odom won Khloe Kardashian back by convincing her he would never do drugs again after hitting rock bottom.
> Our sources tell us, Lamar told Khloe over the weekend he knew he cheated death, promising, "I am done with drugs." He also thanked her profusely for coming to Vegas and supporting him. He repeatedly told her that he loved her, and that was enough.
> We're told Khloe made the decision right then to drop the divorce and nurse Lamar back to health.
> TMZ broke the story ... Khloe's lawyer, Laura Wasser, went to court Wednesday and got the judge to dismiss the divorce case.
> That all said, we're told not everyone in the Kardashian family thinks Khloe's decision is sound, because they've heard this from Lamar before.
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/22/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-drugs/





That's all I got.


----------



## michie

Well, she sure made a quick decision! Who does that? I guess more the more time they give producers, the better.


----------



## tomz_grl

WW asked her audience if they smelled a rat in all of this and almost everyone clapped. 


This would be a new all time low if that's true. It's worse than Brooks fake cancer...and I didn't think anything could be lower than that. (except Tamra's fake baptism )


----------



## ophousewife

This whole thing has to be embellished somehow.  I believe he overdosed, but I don't buy for a second that he was on his death bed.  There's no way he was in a coma and is coherent enough to make all these professions of love and future sobriety.  
And I have to say, once an addict always an addict.  It's the perfect storyline for a flagging show.  He's sober, they're happy, he's using and she's fighting for him, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Swanky

I believe he OD'd, I don't think it was an act.


----------



## bag-princess

ophousewife said:


> This whole thing has to be embellished somehow.*  I believe he overdosed, but I don't buy for a second that he was on his death bed.  There's no way he was in a coma and is coherent enough to make all these professions of love and future sobriety.  *
> And I have to say, once an addict always an addict.  It's the perfect storyline for a flagging show.  He's sober, they're happy, he's using and she's fighting for him, rinse and repeat.





yes - i believe he did but i am beginning to believe it was not nearly as bad as they made it seem. 

like i said - i really don't think she ever wanted to be seperated from him and this happening gives her the chance to get back with him and still be married while looking like the great wife she always wanted to be seen as.


----------



## michie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I believe he OD'd, I don't think it was an act.




And, that's probably the ONLY thing that's true. 

Even when the photo of him in the bed was released, it didn't look like he was in grave condition. Hell, compared to Chris Farley's, Lamar looked like he was getting a good night's rest.


----------



## PurseNut911

Saw on LSA that Khloe has a memoir/self-help book out November 3rd entitled "Strong Looks Better Naked."  I wasted time and checked Amazon, lol, and it's actually there as a pre-order. What perfect timing for the release of her book, Lamar's near-death experience, and reconciliation. PMK must be celebrating in her pimpmobile.


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> no waiting list? unless they have a living donor or buying it *from the black market* (yup, in india and the phillipines many get conned into selling their kidneys) lamar would have to get in the queue and go through dialysis


Yeah years ago, I heard a story about this.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I dunno if this is true, but it's not like we didn't see this one comin'!

*Kris Jenner Wants Lamar Odom & Khloe Kardashian To Renew Vows On TV*



*Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom have only just withdrawn their  divorce papers on Oct. 21, much to the relief of their fans. Now momager  Kris Jenner is already cooking up plans for the couple to renew their  wedding vows on &#8216;Keeping Up With The Kardashians!&#8217; HollywoodLife.com has  the EXCLUSIVE details.*





http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/21...dom-renewing-vows-tv-kris-jenner-divorce-off/


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> I dunno if this is true, but it's not like we didn't see this one comin'!
> 
> *Kris Jenner Wants Lamar Odom & Khloe Kardashian To Renew Vows On TV*
> 
> 
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom have only just withdrawn their  divorce papers on Oct. 21, much to the relief of their fans. Now momager  Kris Jenner is already cooking up plans for the couple to renew their  wedding vows on Keeping Up With The Kardashians! HollywoodLife.com has  the EXCLUSIVE details.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2015/10/21...dom-renewing-vows-tv-kris-jenner-divorce-off/



I called this a few pages back.


----------



## Eva1991

Correct me if I'm wrong but he didn't fall in a coma on his own. It was medically induced, from what I've read, and, at some point, the doctors woke him up. Why is it so unbelievable that he can talk by now?


----------



## guccimamma

the useless one has a job now, good for her!  can't wait for her inspirational lammy updates.

i look forward to the new perfumes, 

unbelievable

unimaginable

unconscious


----------



## michie

Eva1991 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but he didn't fall in a coma on his own. It was medically induced, from what I've read, and, at some point, the doctors woke him up. Why is it so unbelievable that he can talk by now?



Because he also had 6  or so strokes, 5 French Hens, 3 million track marks, 2 many drugs and a story so wild it's BSSSSSSSSS


----------



## guccimamma

michie said:


> Because he also had 6  or so strokes, 5 French Hens, 3 million track marks, 2 many drugs and a story so wild it's BSSSSSSSSS



could be the theme song of their new show.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Yeh, I'm with you. Its all way too suspect. And all those events in 1WEEK.
> 
> I think the show is based somewhat on real occurrences in their lives, but it's a very small margin of truth. So for me its very hard to not take them serious. With them it's like Truman show, they've created an entirely fake world. They more use the show to tell "their sides" on stories and set the media straight. And give jonathan and the twins a hobby.





michie said:


> ^^^Right. They needed a life preserver for that show and Lamar's drama may be it----if people don't come to their senses first and realize what they're doing. These people are a special kind of pathetic.



Agree with everything said.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Because he also had 6  or so strokes, *5 French Hens*, 3 million track marks, 2 many drugs and a story so wild it's BSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lounorada

Livia1 said:


> Did she promise to lay off drugs too?



Good question...


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> the useless one has a job now, good for her!  can't wait for her inspirational lammy updates.
> 
> i look forward to the new perfumes,
> 
> unbelievable
> 
> unimaginable
> 
> unconscious





michie said:


> Because he also had 6  or so strokes, 5 French Hens, 3 million track marks, 2 many drugs and a story so wild it's BSSSSSSSSS



So brilliant! I come back to this thread because of the posters, not the Ks.


----------



## littlerock

Avril said:


> Hold on ... He's getting a kidney transplant? How is that even possible? They never give organ transplants to alcohol / drug addicts ...



That's not true. My friend's estranged father, a major addict/ alcoholic, had 2 liver transplants. He was not even wealthy. He has since passed.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> I called this a few pages back.



Oh sorry!! I musta missed it! You nailed it though!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> so brilliant! I come back to this thread because of the posters, not the ks. :d


+1 :d


----------



## Ladybug09

> guccimamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> the useless one has a job now, good for her!  can't wait for her inspirational lammy updates.
> 
> i look forward to the new perfumes,
> 
> unbelievable
> 
> unimaginable
> 
> unconscious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he also had 6  or so strokes, 5 French Hens, 3 million track marks, 2 many drugs and a story so wild it's BSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Dang, ya'll on a roll!



redney said:


> So brilliant! I come back to this thread because of the posters, not the Ks.


+2

I know right!


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I believe he OD'd, I don't think it was an act.


&


michie said:


> And, that's probably the ONLY thing that's true.
> 
> Even when the photo of him in the bed was released, it didn't look like he was in grave condition. Hell, compared to Chris Farley's, Lamar looked like he was getting a good night's rest.


I agree. 



PurseNut911 said:


> Saw on LSA that Khloe has a memoir/self-help book out November 3rd entitled "Strong Looks Better Naked."  I wasted time and checked Amazon, lol, and it's actually there as a pre-order. What perfect timing for the release of her book, Lamar's near-death experience, and reconciliation. PMK must be celebrating in her pimpmobile.



Well, well, well.. very interesting..


----------



## dr.pepper

michie said:


> Because he also had 6  or so strokes, 5 French Hens, 3 million track marks, 2 many drugs and a story so wild it's BSSSSSSSSS




[emoji23]

Michie, your comments are my faaaave. 

This story is all over the place and Lamar is either a willing participant or they're playing him like a fiddle. 

Out of curiosity I watched the last two eps of the season to see how he was portrayed. Basically the entire damn episode was about him! If he had no knowledge of how much they were using him, that is wrong and I cannot imagine the shock of seeing a person you loved airing your correspondence on national TV. 

I also find the timing of all of this very odd. It makes me think the episodes were a trigger for Lamar.


----------



## Hobbsy

&#128520;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^


----------



## Sassys

Livia1 said:


> Did she promise to lay off drugs too?


 
Uh, is he going to stop cheating? Or she doesn't care about that part.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. That's def a question that needs answering.

Honestly, tho I think that if his cheating had stayed under wraps, she would've stayed too. IMO, her issue wasn't his cheating, it was the embarrassment of it becoming public knowledge. So much of her identity was tied into being married. She seems like the type who could turn a blind eye as long as it stays quiet, sadly.


----------



## V0N1B2

redney said:


> So brilliant! I come back to this thread because of the posters, not the Ks.


Me too doll. IDGAF about any of the Ks (shoot, I don't even have a TV), but you bishes in here are all kinds of awesome.


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. My fave thread for today.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Hobbsy said:


> &#128520;



Rotflmao!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sums up my thoughts


----------



## tweegy

Hobbsy said:


> [emoji48]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

V0N1B2 said:


> Me too doll. IDGAF about any of the Ks (shoot, I don't even have a TV), but you bishes in here are all kinds of awesome.




[emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?


----------



## redney

I mean, is this even news?  

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...e-kardashian-calls-off-lamar-divorce-20152210

*James Harden Is Fine After Khloe Kardashian Calls Off Divorce From Lamar Odom: See His Instagram Updates*

  Swish, he's single again! NBA superstar James Harden showed no sign of slowing down after his ex-girlfriend Khloe Kardashian called off her divorce from Lamar Odom on Wednesday, Oct. 21.

  The Houston Rockets player, 26, took to his Instagram on Wednesday, shortly after after Us Weekly confirmed the news about Kardashian, 31, and Odom, 35, giving their marriage a second shot.

  "7days until the cook is back to work!" the star athlete wrote, alongside a snap of himself making a shot on the court &#8212; and following through like a pro. "#HTown."

  He subsequently shared another video of himself on Instagram driving and rapping to Future without a care in the world. "Caught the [wave]," he captioned the clip.

  Us Weekly confirmed this past Tuesday, Oct. 20, that Kardashian hit the breaks on her relationship with Harden as she tended to Odom in the hospital. "Everything is on hold right now while she's with Lamar," an insider told Us at the time.

  She and Harden first started dating this past July. A month later, Kardashian threw a blowout, luxe 26th birthday party on a yacht for Harden that was attended by the likes of Kanye West, her famous family members, and other athletes.

  Her world, however, turned upside down last Tuesday, Oct. 13, when her ex Odom was found unconscious in a Nevada brothel. Kardashian rushed to be with the former Lakers champ at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, and barely left his bedside as he remained unconscious and in critical condition for nearly 72 hours. Meanwhile, sources told Us that Kardashian was &#8220;inconsolable" and stressed; she remains legally responsible for making all medical decisions pertaining to Odom.

  On Monday, Kardashian joined Odom in the helicopter as he was discharged from Sunrise Hospital and transported to Cedars-Sinai Hospital in L.A., where he continues his arduous journey to recovery.

  Then, shockingly on Wednesday, Kardashian's lawyer Laura Wasser went before a judge and asked to withdraw the couple's divorce filing. Kris Jenner confirmed the news that afternoon, telling Billy Bush: "Nothing but love."



*
*


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?



Ah hahahahahahaha! !!!


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> Then, shockingly on Wednesday, Kardashian's lawyer Laura Wasser went before a judge and asked to withdraw the couple's divorce filing.* Kris Jenner confirmed the news that afternoon, telling Billy Bush: "Nothing but love*."
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *



nothing but love, hookers, crack, and kfc.


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?


----------



## shiny_things

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right. That's def a question that needs answering.
> 
> Honestly, tho I think that if his cheating had stayed under wraps, she would've stayed too. IMO, her issue wasn't his cheating, it was the embarrassment of it becoming public knowledge. So much of her identity was tied into being married. *She seems like the type who could turn a blind eye as long as it stays quiet, sadly*.



Also known as 'doing a Beyonce'.


----------



## Eva1991

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right. That's def a question that needs answering.
> 
> *Honestly, tho I think that if his cheating had stayed under wraps*, *she would've stayed too. IMO, her issue wasn't his cheating, it was the embarrassment of it becoming public knowledge.* So much of her identity was tied into being married. She seems like the type who could turn a blind eye as long as it stays quiet, sadly.


 
I agree 10000000%


----------



## Eva1991

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right. That's def a question that needs answering.
> 
> Honestly, tho I think that if his cheating had stayed under wraps, she would've stayed too. IMO, her issue wasn't his cheating, it was the embarrassment of it becoming public knowledge. *So much of her identity was tied into being married.* She seems like the type who could turn a blind eye as long as it stays quiet, sadly.



Agree. It's kinda sad if you think about it. I do believe she loves Lamar though.


----------



## Swanky

*Brothel owner vows to sue Khloe Kardashian over Lamar Odom's $79,000  bill as police reveal basketball star 'possibly ingested cocaine'  during four-day bender*



*Denis Hof, the owner of the Love Ranch South in Parhump, Nevada, says he will sue Khloe Kardashian over Lamar Odom's bill*
*Odom spent $79,000 at the brothel, which he put on his credit card, but Hof is concerned the payment might not go through*
*Kardashian and Odom are man and wife again after Khloe's lawyer had their divorce papers withdrawn by the court on Wednesday *
*The warrant that police obtained to search Odom's room at the brothel reveals one of the prostitutes claimed he 'possibly ingested cocaine' *
The  owner of the Nevada brothel where Lamar Odom spend $79,000 during a  four-day bender has vowed to sue Khloe Kardashian if any problems arise  with payment of the basketball player's bill.
Dennis  Hof, who runs the Love Ranch South in Parhump, says he will go after  the millionaire reality star, who is married to Odom, if his credit-card  payment gets cancelled or refunded.
'If I dont get paid for the entire bill, Ill sue Khloe, I know she has the money,' says Hof.
Meanwhile, TMZ has obtained the search warrant that police used to search Odom's room at the brothel. 
It  reveals the prostitutes who were with the basketball player told  authorities he 'possibly ingested cocaine in the bathroom' during his  stay.





 
Denis Hof, the owner of the Love Ranch  South in Parhump, Nevada, says he will sue Khloe Kardashian (above)  over Lamar Odom's bill if his credit-card payment doesn't go through





 

Hof (pictured last week) told Radar Online : 'We have Lamar on tape signing the credit card statement'

Hof tells Radar Online: 'We  have Lamar on tape signing the credit card statement - we have a copy  of his drivers license - he was the one that determined the $75K price  for the two hookers.' 
An  itemized breakdown of Odom's bill and a receipt with a signature that  is said to be his was released by the brothel last week.
A  check was also cut for the two prostitutes Odom hired - Ryder Cherry  and Monica Monroe - but the women told DailyMail.com that they were  forced to hand the money back to the brothel to make sure that Odom's  payment was processed without issue. 





 
The itemized bill (above) detailing how Odom spent $79,000 at the brothel in Nevada





 

Kardashian and Odom (above) are man and wife again after Khloe's lawyer had their divorce paper withdrawn

This  comes as Khloe's lawyer Laura Wasser was in court Wednesday morning  asking the judge to withdraw the papers that would end the couple's  marriage.
The  one-page document signed by Odom and Kardashian was submitted without  prejudice, which means it can be refiled at later date.
The judge granted the request. The news was first reported by TMZ.
Khloe originally filed for divorce in late 2013 but the pair did not sign off on the documents until July of this year. 
*On  Thursday Odom's family also released a statement on his health, saying;  'He is beginning to gradually flourish both mentally and physically.
'His use of speech has increased and he's more cognitively responsive.' *
However, Radar Online spoke  to a source who is claiming the former athlete may have pneumonia, and  visitors are now restricted - with the exception of his wife.
Khloe thanked her fans earlier in the week for their 'overwhelming' support as she continues to stay by Odom's side. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...shian-79-000-bill-not-paid.html#ixzz3pKRjEHkS
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sydgirl

Hobbsy said:


> &#128520;



Lmao &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## michie

KoKo bout to break out her foil pans again! 


The white makeup on his nose, though lol...


----------



## Encore Hermes

So she sold 'their' house. Is she going to include him on the title of the house she bought? 

The original house I think he bought and then included her on title. Seems fair to me


----------



## StopHammertime

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?




LMFAO. You are the best.

Off topic, but we don't have a tv in my living room. My couch and love seat are pointed towards each other, and we have a couple bar stools at the breakfast bar. So it looks like a room for socializing (although neither of us ever even want to have people over [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]).


----------



## HandbagDiva354

shiny_things said:


> An addict has to want to get better for themselves. It doesn't matter who or how you try to make them, it's their decision and theirs only. Whether Khloe remains married to him or not is not going to affect that.



Sad but true


----------



## guccimamma

this is not going to be a happy-ever-after story


----------



## HandbagDiva354

redney said:


> Gotta add this to Saint Khloe's ever-growing to-do list!
> 
> 1. Cancel divorce - check
> 2. Get re-tattooed
> 3. Shop for new reconciliation ring
> 4. Speed up production on Reconciliation, The Fragrance (TM)
> 5. Get glammed up for daily nurse duty
> 6. Plan workout routine for reconciliation body



:lolots:


----------



## michie

guccimamma said:


> this is not going to be a happy-ever-after story



I don't think she's looking for that, honestly.


----------



## Livia1

tweegy said:


> [emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?





StopHammertime said:


> LMFAO. You are the best.
> 
> Off topic, but we don't have a tv in my living room. My couch and love seat are pointed towards each other, and we have a couple bar stools at the breakfast bar. So it looks like a room for socializing (although neither of us ever even want to have people over [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]).




It's a quote from Friends 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbAxT3DFVBQ


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> So brilliant! I come back to this thread because of the posters, not the Ks.




Me too!  Lol!


----------



## sydgirl

Sassys said:


> Uh, is he going to stop cheating? Or she doesn't care about that part.



Exactly!







LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right. That's def a question that needs answering.
> 
> Honestly, tho I think that if his cheating had stayed under wraps, she would've stayed too. IMO, her issue wasn't his cheating, it was the embarrassment of it becoming public knowledge. So much of her identity was tied into being married. She seems like the type who could turn a blind eye as long as it stays quiet, sadly.



Agree


----------



## tweegy

Livia1 said:


> It's a quote from Friends
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbAxT3DFVBQ




[emoji106] yep!! Lol!


----------



## bethan40

ophousewife said:


> This whole thing has to be embellished somehow.  I believe he overdosed, but I don't buy for a second that he was on his death bed.  There's no way he was in a coma and is coherent enough to make all these professions of love and future sobriety.
> And I have to say, once an addict always an addict.  It's the perfect storyline for a flagging show.  He's sober, they're happy, he's using and she's fighting for him, rinse and repeat.


I guess I'm naive but who would be willing to face the scrutiny and embarrassment of this situation for ratings?


----------



## pukasonqo

bethan40 said:


> I guess I'm naive but who would be willing to face the scrutiny and embarrassment of this situation for ratings?




you are obviously not a kartrashian
-caitlyn goes on TV about her transgender voyage
-kylie was dating a 20+ wannabe rapper while underage
-kourtney and skott dealt in the privacy of other people's homes about his addiction
-kimbo started with a "leaked" sex tape
and the list goes on but, thankfully, they drew a line allowing cameras in their toilets!


----------



## redney

bethan40 said:


> I guess I'm naive but who would be willing to face the scrutiny and embarrassment of this situation for ratings?



All of 'em. They have no shame. 

Welcome to the Kardashian/Jenner threads!


----------



## Cocolo

So, Kim's pregnant again, Bruce is a Chick Kris can't manage.

 Scott's out and Lamar's back in.  Exciting new season.  But, this  latest Twitter Trend......seems to me, that storyline could have played out with either one of those two.  Wonder who made the final call.  

Just saying.  Hey, I love a good conspiracy.


----------



## michie

bethan40 said:


> I guess I'm naive but who would be willing to face the scrutiny and embarrassment of this situation for ratings?



Nah, you have it all wrong. 

For one, _it's only as embarrassing as it's made out to be_. I only watch ET when I'm at my mom's house. She acts like that sh!t is the news. They haven't even reported Lamar being in a brothel like it's an embarrassment. His "cheating" during the marriage? Not even brought up. Out of sight, out of mind. This is all about making Khloe look like a savior of sorts. Anybody who's not looking straight through this is praising her. 
"She's a better woman than I could ever be!"
"Khloe is a Godsent angel! Lamar is lucky to have a woman like her!"

Media savvy 101




pukasonqo said:


> you are obviously not a kartrashian
> -caitlyn goes on TV about her transgender voyage
> -kylie was dating a 20+ wannabe rapper while underage
> -kourtney and skott dealt in the privacy of other people's homes about his addiction
> -kimbo started with a "leaked" sex tape
> and the list goes on but, thankfully, they drew a line allowing cameras in their toilets!



They smelled each other's underwear. Enough said.


----------



## Crystalina

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/22/lamar-odom-surgery

Ok, so he was cognizant enough to sign papers stopping the divorce, yet now he has a fragile mental state?

SMH...


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> So, Kim's pregnant again, Bruce is a Chick Kris can't manage.
> 
> Scott's out and Lamar's back in.  Exciting new season.  But, this  latest Twitter Trend......seems to me, that storyline could have played out with either one of those two.  Wonder who made the final call.
> 
> Just saying.  Hey, I love a good conspiracy.




Coco!!!!!!!!!!!![emoji137]&#127995;hay gurl!!!!


----------



## bethan40

pukasonqo said:


> you are obviously not a kartrashian
> -caitlyn goes on TV about her transgender voyage
> -kylie was dating a 20+ wannabe rapper while underage
> -kourtney and skott dealt in the privacy of other people's homes about his addiction
> -kimbo started with a "leaked" sex tape
> and the list goes on but, thankfully, they drew a line allowing cameras in their toilets!


Well I'm not the conspiracy type of person.. I guess I can see them using a bad situation for their own benefit, but I'm not sure if I would believe fabrication etc.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian showcases her fit physique in a sultry photoshoot accompanying her upcoming memoir Strong Looks Better Naked.

While the 31-year-old's first book features personal stories about her weight, relationship and self-image struggles, it's clear to see just how far the reality star has come.

 Khloe - who this week reconciled with her estranged husband Lamar Odom - details the health and lifestyle improvements she made following her heartbreaking split from the athlete in 2013.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-love-reality-star-days-brothel-collapse.html


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian showcases her fit physique in a sultry photoshoot accompanying her upcoming memoir Strong Looks Better Naked.
> 
> While the 31-year-old's first book features personal stories about her weight, relationship and self-image struggles, it's clear to see just how far the reality star has come.
> 
> Khloe - who this week reconciled with her estranged husband Lamar Odom - details the health and lifestyle improvements she made following her heartbreaking split from the athlete in 2013.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-love-reality-star-days-brothel-collapse.html



"Strong Looks Better Naked" ? Wtf ?


----------



## Cocolo

Has Khloe been papped wearing the ring yet?



Hey Tweegy.  I lurk a lot, but had to come back for this.  Oh my oh my oh my.  I was always team Hump, got away ptl.   team Scott.  gbwy    and team LamLam (everytime he thinks he's out......they pull him back in.)    and Caitlin took getting out to an art form. Hey,   Do you think they'd ever....you know.  old times sake?  Ewww.  Bad coco.  go back to lurking again.  it's so much safer.

Oh, but one more thing.  All eyes were on Caitlyn.  Who'd a thunk 2 weeks ago, that Momager'd be given a home run to take the lead again?   But most important is Lamar.  And maybe losing Jaime started the spiral Khloe took him from.  If this is the real deal, then Khloe is awesome.  And I want them to be happy.  But if it's as feaux as the heaux m skool the kj's graduated from then  somebody's due for the heavy hand of Karma.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jikena said:


> "Strong Looks Better Naked" ? Wtf ?



It should have read: *Strong Looks Better Naked*: _Photoshop for Dummies and Thots_


----------



## guccimamma

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It should have read: *Strong Looks Better Naked*: _Photoshop for Dummies and Thots_



where is the strong?


----------



## IStuckACello

pukasonqo said:


> you are obviously not a kartrashian
> -caitlyn goes on TV about her transgender voyage
> -kylie was dating a 20+ wannabe rapper while underage
> -kourtney and skott dealt in the privacy of other people's homes about his addiction
> -kimbo started with a "leaked" sex tape
> and the list goes on but, thankfully, they drew a line allowing cameras in their toilets!




Actually, in one episode Kendall and Kylie got Kris in the toilet....


----------



## Encore Hermes

Strong photoshop


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian showcases her fit physique in a sultry photoshoot accompanying her upcoming memoir Strong Looks Better Naked.
> 
> 
> 
> While the 31-year-old's first book features personal stories about her weight, relationship and self-image struggles, it's clear to see just how far the reality star has come.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe - who this week reconciled with her estranged husband Lamar Odom - details the health and lifestyle improvements she made following her heartbreaking split from the athlete in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-love-reality-star-days-brothel-collapse.html





the last pic...
i  agree with FreeSpirit, strong looks better (heavily photoshopped) naked
that would be a good title for a book of athletes' nudes but for someone who seems her gym workout consists of walking from her car to the gym door...
maybe in kartrashian "reality" photoshop=gym?


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> Nah, you have it all wrong.
> 
> For one, _it's only as embarrassing as it's made out to be_. I only watch ET when I'm at my mom's house. She acts like that sh!t is the news. They haven't even reported Lamar being in a brothel like it's an embarrassment. His "cheating" during the marriage? Not even brought up. Out of sight, out of mind. This is all about making Khloe look like a savior of sorts. Anybody who's not looking straight through this is praising her.
> "She's a better woman than I could ever be!"
> "Khloe is a Godsent angel! Lamar is lucky to have a woman like her!"
> 
> Media savvy 101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They smelled each other's underwear. Enough said.




there is not enough [emoji13] to express myself after reading that!


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> So brilliant! I come back to this thread because of the posters, not the Ks.






i have been saying this since i found this place!   some days i laugh so much my head hurts.  i don't watch the show - the only time i did was for this wedding.  one episode!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AEGIS

guccimamma said:


> could be the theme song of their new show.


----------



## Jayne1

Cocolo said:


> Hey Tweegy.  I lurk a lot, but had to come back for this.  Oh my oh my oh my.  I was always team Hump, got away ptl.   team Scott.  gbwy    and team LamLam (everytime he thinks he's out......they pull him back in.)    and Caitlin took getting out to an art form. Hey,   Do you think they'd ever....you know.  old times sake?  Ewww.  Bad coco.  go back to lurking again.  it's so much safer..



We need you to come back and post not just lurk!


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian showcases her fit physique in a sultry photoshoot accompanying her upcoming memoir Strong Looks Better Naked.
> 
> 
> 
> While the 31-year-old's first book features personal stories about her weight, relationship and self-image struggles, it's clear to see just how far the reality star has come.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe - who this week reconciled with her estranged husband Lamar Odom - details the health and lifestyle improvements she made following her heartbreaking split from the athlete in 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-love-reality-star-days-brothel-collapse.html




Holy Photoshop!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

bethan40 said:


> Well I'm not the conspiracy type of person.. I guess I can see them using a bad situation for their own benefit, but I'm not sure if I would believe fabrication etc.


You'll learn. I too had to learn the hard way


----------



## Swanky

Nah, not all of us believe all the conspiracies


----------



## kirsten

lol


----------



## Swanky

lol!  I saw that on FB earlier


----------



## AEGIS

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3165701
> 
> 
> lol





lol my husband told me this one today

the title of khloe's book makes no damn sense


----------



## VickyB

I can't get a handle on all the medical procedures Lamar "has had" or the various conditions he is battling!!!!!!!  WTF!!! What I am pretty sure of though is that probably about half of what is being reported by "sources" is likely true.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I feel like Lamar is totally being exploited-- and if he is on his death bed, or recovering, considering his mental state right now, he doesn't even know about it! I'm Especially skeptical about the divorce being called off... How could he even make that choice right now? How could he have the mental capacity to discuss that with Khloe, and to sign off on it no less! 

On the other side of things... If he isn't as bad as what was first claimed of his condition, I would hate to think that his condition was dramatized for ratings and publicity. 

That is just low. [emoji17] 

I don't deny that Khloe actually loves/cares about him... But this whole thing just seems fishy to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cocolo said:


> So, Kim's pregnant again, Bruce is a Chick Kris can't manage.
> 
> Scott's out and Lamar's back in.  Exciting new season.  But, this  latest Twitter Trend......seems to me, that storyline could have played out with either one of those two.  Wonder who made the final call.
> 
> Just saying.  Hey, I love a good conspiracy.




Where have ya been?


----------



## bag-princess

*Lamar Odom Undergoes Two Emergency Surgeries, All Visitors Banned Aside From Khloe Banned: Report*









After *Us Weekly* reported that* Lamar Odom *was  still not out of the woods yet, news broke that the former NBA star had  to have two emergency surgeries on Thursday, Oct. 22.






According to _TMZ_, the procedures involved chest issues and a source told the site that its put Odom in a fragile mental state. Both _E! News _and _TMZ_ report that since the surgeries, doctors have banned visitors, allowing only Odoms estranged wife, *Khloe Kardashian*, to see him.
"Lamar is not out of the woods," a source shared exclusively with* Us*  earlier in the day. "I think it's still really touch-and-go. Khloe is  not really responding to friends who've reached out; I think she's just  in a bubble with her family right now." 





As  previously reported, Odom had been making improvements since being  found unconscious at legal brothel Love Ranch South in Pahrump, Nev., on  Oct. 13. After being treated at Sunrise Hospital in Las Vegas, Odom,  accompanied by Kardashian, was airlifted to Los Angeles Cedars-Sinai  Hospital, where he was slowly starting to talk again and stand.



*[Khloe]  loves him so much, and she takes their wedding vows -- for better or  worse, in sickness and health -- extremely seriously," *another insider  told us of Kardashian, who has since had their divorce filings  dismissed. "This is a huge wakeup call for Lamar, for his friends and  family," the source said. "Everyone is just really hoping for the best.






https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/new...sitors-banned-232247407-us-weekly.html?ref=gs










"extremely seriously":giggles:


----------



## labelwhore04

So his kids are banned from seeing their own father?


----------



## ChanelMommy

labelwhore04 said:


> So his kids are banned from seeing their own father?



Good point.


----------



## Ladybug09

Hobbsy said:


> &#128520;




freaking hilarious!






V0N1B2 said:


> Me too doll. IDGAF about any of the Ks (shoot, I don't even have a TV), but you bishes in here are all kinds of awesome.




omg!






tweegy said:


> [emoji53] you don't have a tv? What's all your furniture pointed at?


----------



## Ladybug09

shiny_things said:


> Also known as 'doing a Beyonce'.


Ohhhhh, that's low! Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

Welcome back!



Cocolo said:


> Has Khloe been papped wearing the ring yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tweegy.  I lurk a lot, but had to come back for this.  Oh my oh my oh my.  I was always team Hump, got away ptl.   team Scott.  gbwy    and team LamLam (everytime he thinks he's out......they pull him back in.)    and Caitlin took getting out to an art form. Hey,   Do you think they'd ever....you know.  old times sake?  Ewww.  Bad coco.  go back to lurking again.  it's so much safer.
> 
> Oh, but one more thing.  All eyes were on Caitlyn.  Who'd a thunk 2 weeks ago, that Momager'd be given a home run to take the lead again?   But most important is Lamar.  And maybe losing Jaime started the spiral Khloe took him from.  If this is the real deal, then Khloe is awesome.  And I want them to be happy.  But if it's as feaux as the heaux m skool the kj's graduated from then  somebody's due for the heavy hand of Karma.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> So his kids are banned from seeing their own father?





Ooooohhh..... forgot about them!


----------



## chowlover2

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I feel like Lamar is totally being exploited-- and if he is on his death bed, or recovering, considering his mental state right now, he doesn't even know about it! I'm Especially skeptical about the divorce being called off... How could he even make that choice right now? How could he have the mental capacity to discuss that with Khloe, and to sign off on it no less!
> 
> On the other side of things... If he isn't as bad as what was first claimed of his condition, I would hate to think that his condition was dramatized for ratings and publicity.
> 
> That is just low. [emoji17]
> 
> I don't deny that Khloe actually loves/cares about him... But this whole thing just seems fishy to me.




Would not surprise me if Khloe signed his name. They were married long enough she would know how to fake it.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Would not surprise me if Khloe signed his name. They were married long enough she would know how to fake it.



Hahahah that's what WW said.


----------



## arnott

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3165701
> 
> 
> lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

you dolls give me life.
I dont know about the Kardashians, but you all, I am here for you.


----------



## dr.pepper

All this guy has is this idiot woman. Sad. She clings to keep herself relevant and he has to lean on her during trying times because he has no one else. She and PMK knew what they were getting with this guy IMHO and were happy to be the solution for his emotionally draining life. 

Idc how much Khloe harps on about her love for him. If this happened to someone you cared about you would not even think of contacting the media. There are email blasts from E! literally every day with new information. That's coming from somewhere.


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom         Fans Offer Their Kidneys       *

 *        10/23/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*Lamar Odom* is not only getting love from his fans, he may just get a kidney.
A bunch of people have been contacting Lamar and *Khloe* on social media, responding to TMZ's story that Lamar's kidneys are shot and he *may need a transplant*.
Some people have gone as far as sending blood type info and contact numbers. For example, one guy wrote, "I dont just say stuff. If Lamar needs a kidney Im willing to donate."
Some fans are generous ... for a price. One guy wrote, "Lamar Odom needs a kidney. I will sell him one of mine for $25k." Another guy upped the ante, setting the price at $100k.







*
Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pOsjZC39
*


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure this is Khloe and Kris' fault too. . .    Or all an act?


*Lamar Odom         Snorting Cocaine at Brothel         ... Popping Mystery Pills       *




*10/22/2015 11:13 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE




*Lamar Odom* was snorting cocaine and popping mystery pills at Love Ranch before he fell into unconsciousness ... this according to police interviews with the prostitutes at the brothel.
TMZ Sports has obtained the search warrant police obtained to take blood from Odom at the Nevada hospital where he was receiving treatment.
According to the detective who signed the affidavit for the warrant, he interviewed the prostitutes who were with Lamar, who told him, "He possibly ingested cocaine in the bathroom adjoining in the bedroom." The detective said, "They indicated that they heard him snorting." 






Police also interviewed Odom's personal assistant at the hospital, who said he knew Lamar and other celebrities did drugs. The assistant added he had actually witnessed Odom under the influence of narcotics.
As for the pills, investigators say witnesses saw Odom taking an "unknown substance in the form of an unidentified pill, which he obtained from his pocket in a plastic bag that was unmarked."
The pills were not identified -- but it seems unlikely they were the *sexual enhancement pills* Odom had taken since those came in a marked blister package that were sold at the Ranch. 
The detective says in his affidavit they need a blood sample because Odom showed symptoms of an OD ... white substance coming from his mouth as well as bleeding from his nose.
As TMZ reported, our sources say doctors performed blood tests that revealed the presence of cocaine.
The police have not received the results back from the blood sample they took from Lamar, but the Sheriff has said if it shows the presence of cocaine, *he could well be prosecuted*.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3pOuWD2xM


----------



## terebina786

Wouldn't it be funny that while Khloe is holed up in this hospital with Lamar, if she's getting work done too?  I mean she's out of sight right - it's perfect timing.


----------



## Swanky

Most cosmetic work isn't done in a regular hospital though, lol!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sure this is Khloe and Kris' fault too. . .    Or all an act?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not their fault. Their fault is capitalizing on all of it.


----------



## terebina786

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Most cosmetic work isn't done in a regular hospital though, lol!



Yes I'm aware. She can leave the hospital without people knowing.


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> Yes I'm aware. She can leave the hospital without people knowing.



As long as she or her mother aren't calling the paps.


----------



## guccimamma

lamar paid 75k for hookers, he can pay for a kidney if some idiot is willing to sell it.  

i'm assuming that's not legal, but maybe in nevada?


----------



## prettyprincess

I think its pathetic that these people are offering their kidneys to Lamar, they should be offering it to the people who've been waiting on lists for years and years and going through painful dialysis. Lamar did this to himself and it pisses me off how the media is treating him like a hero.


----------



## guccimamma

prettyprincess said:


> I think its pathetic that these people are offering their kidneys to Lamar, they should be offering it to the people who've been waiting on lists for years and years and going through painful dialysis. Lamar did this to himself and it pisses me off how the media is treating him like a hero.



yup, the world is full of pathetic people. a legitimately acquired kidney should go to the next deserving person on the list. 
lamar has a bunch of idiots who are offering to give one of their own,  these people would never donate to someone waiting on a list.


----------



## uhpharm01

Hobbsy said:


> &#128520;



Haha


----------



## littlerock

This may have been posted already, so if so, apologies.. but I just saw it and thought it was hilarious.

(nevermind.. went back a few pages and saw it was posted. oops.)


----------



## tweegy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sure this is Khloe and Kris' fault too. . .    Or all an act?



Yes! Swanky duuuh

You see, Khloe and Kris tricked him. They somehow got poor innocent lammy in the brothel - he thought it was a retreat camp for the love strickened. But when he got there it was a brothel. The K's then drugged him and left him for dead. 

...They would have gotten away with it! If it weren't for the Tpf gang and their dog Scooby Doo


----------



## dr.pepper

I wouldn't call their f-ed up situation a marriage "saved" anyway.


----------



## solange

tweegy said:


> Yes! Swanky duuuh
> 
> You see, Khloe and Kris tricked him. They somehow got poor innocent lammy in the brothel - he thought it was a retreat camp for the love strickened. But when he got there it was a brothel. The K's then drugged him and left him for dead.
> 
> ...They would have gotten away with it! If it weren't for the Tpf gang and their dog Scooby Doo



Rofl


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Yes! Swanky duuuh
> 
> You see, Khloe and Kris tricked him. They somehow got poor innocent lammy in the brothel - he thought it was a retreat camp for the love strickened. But when he got there it was a brothel. The K's then drugged him and left him for dead.
> 
> ...They would have gotten away with it! If it weren't for the Tpf gang and their dog Scooby Doo


----------



## Jikena

littlerock said:


> This may have been posted already, so if so, apologies.. but I just saw it and thought it was hilarious.
> 
> (nevermind.. went back a few pages and saw it was posted. oops.)



This has been posted like 5 times already


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny that while Khloe is holed up in this hospital with Lamar, if she's getting work done too?  I mean she's out of sight right - it's perfect timing.



True, all she needs is a week or two to look presentable.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> I think its pathetic that these people are offering their kidneys to Lamar, they should be offering it to the people who've been waiting on lists for years and years and going through painful dialysis. Lamar did this to himself and it pisses me off how the media is treating him like a hero.



It is odd. I mentioned in the RHoNJ thread how Teresa's extended family was treating her like a war hero, called to active duty and not a felon in prison for for bankruptcy, mail, and wire fraud.

Michael jackson died and washed away all his pedophilia and general grossness sins.

The world is weird!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jikena said:


> This has been posted like 5 times already


4 but who's counting.


----------



## Flawn08

75k per night for hookers? Who are they? Julia robert?!


----------



## redney

Flawn08 said:


> 75k per night for hookers? Who are they? Julia robert?!



Not $75K per night, I believe it was for his whole planned stay.


----------



## littlerock

Jikena said:


> This has been posted like 5 times already





Coach Lover Too said:


> 4 but who's counting.



As I said in my edited post, sorry. I have a full time job and a toddler (aka: a life), not able to keep up with every single post in the Khloe thread. Thanks for keeping track, though.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

littlerock said:


> As I said in my edited post, sorry. I have a full time job and a toddler (aka: a life), not able to keep up with every single post in the Khloe thread. Thanks for keeping track, though.



I was just trying to be funny because I was one of the ones that posted the same pic! I didn't notice that it'd already been posted a few times before that! I have a life too!


----------



## Cocolo

So much to take in.  I don't understand how people are saying they'd give this stranger their kidney, yet they probably aren't even signed up as organ donors when they pass.  Is it because of Basketball fame?  It can't be because of his Kardashian fame.  That would be scary.


----------



## Jayne1

Cocolo said:


> So much to take in.  I don't understand how people are saying they'd give this stranger their kidney, yet they probably aren't even signed up as organ donors when they pass.  Is it because of Basketball fame?  It can't be because of his Kardashian fame.  That would be scary.



It's like people who immediately RSVP to a party and don't show up.  They don't necessarily mean it.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> It's like people who immediately RSVP to a party and don't show up.  They don't necessarily mean it.




plus, it gets your name out there


----------



## anitalilac

You guys are too funny! I come here to get some humor in my mundane day to day SAHM life..I don't watch their show nor read Anything about them except here and more importantly what you all think! 

You guys are awesome!


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> It's like people who immediately RSVP to a party and don't show up.  They don't necessarily mean it.



lol. thats an interesting way to get your name out there...

i'd give you my kidney, darn wrong blood type.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> It is odd. I mentioned in the RHoNJ thread how Teresa's extended family was treating her like a war hero, called to active duty and not a felon in prison for for bankruptcy, mail, and wire fraud.
> 
> Michael jackson died and washed away all his pedophilia and general grossness sins.
> 
> The world is weird!



I love how only SELECT celebrities get singled out...also weren't they always allegations....he was never convicted?  Same with OJ who always gets brought up in these threads for "killing" the wife even though he was acquitted...

There are a lot of Known Living ones whose sins get washed away on a daily basis...I guess we'll continue to ignore those though.


----------



## CherryKitty

I wish Lamar the best but find it really sad how many people are willing to put aside people who have been slowly dying for years, or waiting their entire lives for a transplant. I recognize that addiction is incredibly rough but this is a consequence of his actions; other people were born with debilitating conditions.


----------



## madamefifi

There are like a ton of misconceptions about organ transplantation flying around on this thread. Let me help y'all out: www.unos.org


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm an organ donor. 

Admittedly, I was iffy to to do that, until I remembered I have a straight spine because of a donor. 

(To make my spine "think" it was broken, the doctor put bone chips from the iliac crest around the spine and the rods. My doctor didn't take them from me because that would take longer to heal than the spinal surgery would.)

In the process of preparing for surgery I banked some of my own blood. My dad volunteered to donate some, too, because we're the same blood type. 

To this day, when my dad's slightly irritated with me, I always say, "I'm sorry, Dad. .... Want a kidney?"

I used the kidney question to a friend of mine who was irritated with me, and she looked at me like I was nuts. I had to explain why I said that.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> I love how only SELECT celebrities get singled out...also weren't they always allegations....he was never convicted?  Same with OJ who always gets brought up in these threads for "killing" the wife even though he was acquitted...
> 
> There are a lot of Known Living ones whose sins get washed away on a daily basis...I guess we'll continue to ignore those though.



Yes, my point being that people's perceptions seem to change during a crisis. MJ's legacy is back to music and not pedophilia, people are heartsick for Lamar, who as you said,  is being treated like a hero by the media, while he was at a hooker ranch doing all kinds of illegal drugs (allegedly.)

The world has changed.  Once that kind of thing could have ruined a person.


----------



## caitlin1214

terebina786 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny that while Khloe is holed up in this hospital with Lamar, if she's getting work done too?  I mean she's out of sight right - it's perfect timing.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Most cosmetic work isn't done in a regular hospital though, lol!



Is there a "dentist" close to the hospital?


----------



## chowlover2

Does anyone else think being with the Kklan the worst possible place for an addict? He needs to be in rehab ( both physical and drug & alcohol ), not with this 3 ring circus. And for a long time til he's physically and mentally strong.


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> lamar paid 75k for hookers, he can pay for a kidney if some idiot is willing to sell it.
> 
> i'm assuming that's not legal, but maybe in nevada?



My dad and I were discussing that once, and I can see arguments for that: if people can afford it and if other people need the money (and the proper checks and balances are done, of course) then why not? 

Wouldn't that free up donor kidneys on the list for people who can't afford to pay for them?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Anyone who knowingly gets into bed, (literally and figuratively) with this nest of vipers, and hangs around, doesn't exactly have the best integrity IMHO.

All this trying to re-write history and turn this into a Mills and Boon romance is making me sick.

I understand Khloe has feelings for Lamar. That said, I've seen people do the* stupidest things* because they're thinking with their heart, not their head.

As for Lamar, how in the everloving f*ck has this recovery been so quick. There is a lot of lying and fudging going on in this story.

I'm all for romance but I'll go take a seat in the cynical as f*ck corner when it comes to this family.

And yeah, TMZ is manipulating this - with a helping hand from PMK. Girlfriend can't resist a juicy storyline to pump up that boring a$$ KUWTK. Move over Scott, your storyline just got replaced.


----------



## Uthra11

kirsten said:


> View attachment 3165701
> 
> 
> lol




Hilarious!


----------



## redney

Heehee


----------



## Swanky

Addiction isn't funny. He's lucky he's not being buried today.


----------



## harleyNemma

caitlin1214 said:


> Is there a "dentist" close to the hospital?




Yes. Cedars is very close to many reputable dentists.


----------



## Encore Hermes

caitlin1214 said:


> Is there a "dentist" close to the hospital?



Hey doll ((( waves)))

She can Go to the dentist and stay here

The Shanteque Recovery Retreat is situated on the second floor of Le Meridien in Beverly Hills, a modern hotel a few blocks from the highly respected Cedars-Sinai Medical Center. - See more at: http://www.plasticsurgerypractice.com/2007/03/recover-in-style/#sthash.R0ZHWEO8.dpuf


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Addiction isn't funny. He's lucky he's not being buried today.




Truth! I seriously worry for him with the K sideshow.


----------



## MrsBishop35

terebina786 said:


> Wouldn't it be funny that while Khloe is holed up in this hospital with Lamar, if she's getting work done too?  I mean she's out of sight right - it's perfect timing.



Lol! She doesn't need anymore work done on that butt off hers! Her and her sister are out of control!!! Everyone knows they have had their butts pumped.


----------



## Crystalina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Addiction isn't funny. He's lucky he's not being buried today.




So so true!!!!


----------



## MrsBishop35

redney said:


> Not $75K per night, I believe it was for his whole planned stay.




And one of the girls even spoke out to say she wasn't having sex with Lamar!!! Money waisted!


----------



## MrsBishop35




----------



## MrsBishop35

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I find it a little hard to believe they weren't having sex.


----------



## Swanky

At $75k they were doing whatever he wanted. Including looking the other way while doing drugs.


----------



## Jayne1

MrsBishop35 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166897
> 
> I find it a little hard to believe they weren't having sex.



Incapacitated?  Sounds like he could have been.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cocolo said:


> So much to take in.  I don't understand how people are saying they'd give this stranger their kidney, yet they probably aren't even signed up as organ donors when they pass.  Is it because of Basketball fame?  It can't be because of his Kardashian fame.  That would be scary.




Money talks!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

MrsBishop35 said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166897
> 
> I find it a little hard to believe they weren't having sex.




Who pays 75K for this chick?!?!?! I hope he'll get a refund.


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone who knowingly gets into bed, (literally and figuratively) with this nest of vipers, and hangs around, doesn't exactly have the best integrity IMHO.
> 
> All this trying to re-write history and turn this into a Mills and Boon romance is making me sick.
> 
> I understand Khloe has feelings for Lamar. That said, I've seen people do the* stupidest things* because they're thinking with their heart, not their head.
> 
> As for Lamar, how in the everloving f*ck has this recovery been so quick. There is a lot of lying and fudging going on in this story.
> 
> I'm all for romance but I'll go take a seat in the cynical as f*ck corner when it comes to this family.
> 
> And yeah, TMZ is manipulating this - with a helping hand from PMK. Girlfriend can't resist a juicy storyline to pump up that boring a$$ KUWTK. Move over Scott, your storyline just got replaced.



+1
Well said, Free...


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone who knowingly gets into bed, (literally and figuratively) with this nest of vipers, and hangs around, doesn't exactly have the best integrity IMHO.
> 
> All this trying to re-write history and turn this into a Mills and Boon romance is making me sick.
> 
> I understand Khloe has feelings for Lamar. That said, I've seen people do the* stupidest things* because they're thinking with their heart, not their head.
> 
> As for Lamar, how in the everloving f*ck has this recovery been so quick. There is a lot of lying and fudging going on in this story.
> 
> I'm all for romance but I'll go take a seat in the cynical as f*ck corner when it comes to this family.
> 
> And yeah, TMZ is manipulating this - with a helping hand from PMK. Girlfriend can't resist a juicy storyline to pump up that boring a$$ KUWTK. Move over Scott, your storyline just got replaced.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Who pays 75K for this chick?!?!?! I hope he'll get a refund.




 

If someone told me these "ladies" were commanding such exorbitant rates I would think April Fool's Day had come early.  In my estimation, anything over about $1.75 is too much for these two.  

I thought that kind of money would provide a more "upscale" looking type.  I learn something new every day on TPF.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> If someone told me these "ladies" were commanding such exorbitant rates I would think April Fool's Day had come early.  In my estimation, anything over about $1.75 is too much for these two.
> 
> I thought that kind of money would provide a more "upscale" looking type.  I learn something new every day on TPF.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Even Kendall and Kylie don't get this much on their trips to Dubai! Poor Lamar for paying that much to get STDs.


----------



## gillianna

Maybe he felt they looked like Khloe in some way....


----------



## Pursejoy9

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, my point being that people's perceptions seem to change during a crisis. MJ's legacy is back to music and not pedophilia, people are heartsick for Lamar, who as you said,  is being treated like a hero by the media, while he was at a hooker ranch doing all kinds of illegal drugs (allegedly.)
> 
> The world has changed.  Once that kind of thing could have ruined a person.


No, once upon a time that information would have been PRIVATE and not fodder for the world to feast on. He may like or not like the publicity, but when the receipts and photos are posted online, it has gone too far. The world is the same, the internet and info hungry media and ppl have changed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> At $75k they were doing whatever he wanted. Including looking the other way while doing drugs.



And, perhaps procuring them for him.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Pursejoy9 said:


> No, once upon a time that information would have been PRIVATE and not fodder for the world to feast on. He may like or not like the publicity, but when the receipts and photos are posted online, it has gone too far. *The world is the same, the internet and info hungry media and ppl have changed.*



It is people who have changed.  The media gives the public what it wants.  The public is so easily manipulated.  One need only to read a few pages on this thread to see it.  After all, who made the Kardashians their fortune???  The public.  The existance of this lengthy thread and others about the family are proof enough of that.

If you want them to go away, stop watching, reading and writing about them.


----------



## michie

Cavalier Girl said:


> It is people who have changed.  The media gives the public what it wants.  The public is so easily manipulated.  One need only to read a few pages on this thread to see it.  After all, who made the Kardashians their fortune???  The public.  The existance of this lengthy thread and others about the family are proof enough of that.
> 
> If you want them to go away, stop watching, reading and writing about them.


False. 

The media doesn't give a sh!t about what you want to talk about. The media's job is to get you to talk about them and believe what they're reporting. THAT is evident when you read these threads. Everything that is typed here is "known" because the media told you that. Mission accomplished. 

So, let's not talk about cancer and see if we can wish that away, too.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

michie said:


> False.
> 
> The media doesn't give a sh!t about what you want to talk about. The media's job is to get you to talk about them and believe what they're reporting. THAT is evident when you read these threads. Everything that is typed here is "known" because the media told you that. Mission accomplished.
> 
> *So, let's not talk about cancer and see if we can wish that away, too.*



Now we're equating the Kardashians to cancer?  Trust me, there's no correlation.  My husband died 1 year, 9 months, and 24 days ago of cancer.  There is no correlation.

Not surprisingly, you missed the point of my comment.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Cavalier Girl said:


> Now we're equating the Kardashians to cancer?  Trust me, there's no correlation.  My husband died 1 year, 9 months, and 24 days ago of cancer.  There is no correlation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, you missed the point of my comment.



My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TMZ reported today that Lamar has had 12 stroked but homeboy still saying I love you and signing papers. ok


----------



## solange

Ladybug09 said:


> I love how only SELECT celebrities get singled out...also weren't they always allegations....he was never convicted?  Same with OJ who always gets brought up in these threads for "killing" the wife even though he was acquitted...
> 
> There are a lot of Known Living ones whose sins get washed away on a daily basis...I guess we'll continue to ignore those though.



*cough*cough*WoodyAllen*cough*cough*Tyga*cough*herk*


----------



## solange

Cavalier Girl said:


> Now we're equating the Kardashians to cancer?  Trust me, there's no correlation.  My husband died 1 year, 9 months, and 24 days ago of cancer.  There is no correlation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, you missed the point of my comment.



So sorry.  Sending you cyber hugs.


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> TMZ reported today that Lamar has had 12 stroked but homeboy* still saying I love you and signing papers.* ok





EXACTLY!  i just read this and after seeing the effect on my husband after having just one stroke a few weeks ago i just can't believe this!!  


 * Lamar Odom             Suffered a Dozen Strokes *



*Lamar Odom *suffered 12 strokes early on in his medical emergency, TMZ has learned, and they affected his motor skills. Doctors performed a series of brain scans on Lamar and discovered the  strokes. Although the strokes didn't affect vital organs, we're told  they did have an impact on his ability to walk and talk.
 Lamar's medical team isn't saying if the impairment is permanent.  He'll undergo months of physical therapy and doctors don't know the  extent to which his motor skills and speech will be restored.
 The immediate obstacle right now is Lamar's kidneys, *which have failed*. He'll continue on dialysis and may need a transplant.

http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pWT1i5Po
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Encore Hermes

_Doctors performed a series of brain scans on Lamar and discovered the strokes. * Although the strokes didn't affect vital organs, we're told they did have an impact on his ability to walk and talk.*_

  Brain = really  vital organ

They aren't getting the info from MDs


----------



## lizmil

How can they count the number of strokes?   I can see saying  series of strokes or a series pf small strokes, but an actual number...?


----------



## lizmil

Cavalier Girl said:


> Now we're equating the Kardashians to cancer?  Trust me, there's no correlation.  My husband died 1 year, 9 months, and 24 days ago of cancer.  There is no correlation.
> 
> Not surprisingly, you missed the point of my comment.



I am sorry to hear about your husband.  The Kadashians are not as important as anything, cancer,health, lack of health..... Nope.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Cavalier Girl said:


> Now we're equating the Kardashians to cancer?  Trust me, there's no correlation.  My husband died 1 year, 9 months, and 24 days ago of cancer.  There is no correlation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, you missed the point of my comment.




I'm sorry about your lost but I have to agree with Michie. The media bombard you with the news of Kartrashians because they get paid by the PMK. You can stop reading the news about them but you really can't avoid them. They're like a plague.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone who knowingly gets into bed, (literally and figuratively) with this nest of vipers, and hangs around, doesn't exactly have the best integrity IMHO.
> 
> All this trying to re-write history and turn this into a Mills and Boon romance is making me sick.
> 
> I understand Khloe has feelings for Lamar. That said, I've seen people do the* stupidest things* because they're thinking with their heart, not their head.
> 
> As for Lamar, how in the everloving f*ck has this recovery been so quick. There is a lot of lying and fudging going on in this story.
> 
> I'm all for romance but I'll go take a seat in the cynical as f*ck corner when it comes to this family.
> 
> And yeah, TMZ is manipulating this - with a helping hand from PMK. Girlfriend can't resist a juicy storyline to pump up that boring a$$ KUWTK. Move over Scott, your storyline just got replaced.




i will join you in the cynical as f#%^ corner, mojito?


----------



## pukasonqo

Cavalier Girl said:


> Now we're equating the Kardashians to cancer?  Trust me, there's no correlation.  My husband died 1 year, 9 months, and 24 days ago of cancer.  There is no correlation.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, you missed the point of my comment.




sorry about your loss


----------



## caitlin1214

Encore Hermes said:


> Hey doll ((( waves)))



Hi, Doll! 



Cavalier Girl said:


> Now we're equating the Kardashians to cancer?  Trust me, there's no correlation.  My husband died 1 year, 9 months, and 24 days ago of cancer.  There is no correlation.



I'm so sorry to hear that about your husband. 



Encore Hermes said:


> _Doctors performed a series of brain scans on Lamar and discovered the strokes. * Although the strokes didn't affect vital organs, we're told they did have an impact on his ability to walk and talk.*_
> 
> Brain = really  vital organ
> 
> They aren't getting the info from MDs



They must be using the Ancient Egyptian school of thought where the brain isn't very important. (It was disposed of during the mummification process.) 

They weren't sure what it was for, but they assumed you wouldn't need it in the next world.



pukasonqo said:


> i will join you in the cynical as f#%^ corner, mojito?


I had a peach mojito last weekend. Delicious.


----------



## Hobbsy

redney said:


> heehee



&#128515;


----------



## pukasonqo

caitlin1214 said:


> Hi, Doll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that about your husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must be using the Ancient Egyptian school of thought where the brain isn't very important. (It was disposed of during the mummification process.)
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't sure what it was for, but they assumed you wouldn't need it in the next world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a peach mojito last weekend. Delicious.




that explains a LOT about the kartrashians and other braindead people...although PMK seems to be quite krafty, i give it to her, she has built an empire out of 5 vapid daughters, not many brain cells and a mediocre "leaked" porn video
peach mojitos, wonder if we have them here in oz??


----------



## Encore Hermes

One of lots of other pics with her finger at her mouth 










Daily mail


----------



## chowlover2

lizmil said:


> How can they count the number of strokes?   I can see saying  series of strokes or a series pf small strokes, but an actual number...?




They can tell by scanning the brain. After my Mom's first stroke they either did a CAT scan or an MRI. Dr told us she had a mini stroke a few weeks prior to the one we knew about. The mini stroke for her was a bad headache about 2 weeks prior. I remember because she didn't get headaches at all. She had a migraine like headache when she had the first debilitating stroke.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> _Doctors performed a series of brain scans on Lamar and discovered the strokes. * Although the strokes didn't affect vital organs, we're told they did have an impact on his ability to walk and talk.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Brain = really  vital organ
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't getting the info from MDs




The Kklan is even more stupid than we think! The brain and heart are your 2 most vital organs. Imbeciles.


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> The Kklan is even more stupid than we think! The brain and heart are your 2 most vital organs. Imbeciles.




you have to see it from their perspektive, they rarely are challenged to use their brains so it isn't a vital organ for them!


----------



## twinkle.tink

chowlover2 said:


> They can tell by scanning the brain. After my Mom's first stroke they either did a CAT scan or an MRI. Dr told us she had a mini stroke a few weeks prior to the one we knew about. The mini stroke for her was a bad headache about 2 weeks prior. I remember because she didn't get headaches at all. She had a migraine like headache when she had the first debilitating stroke.


Yes, strokes can be very minor and go unnoticed.
My MIL had a minor stroke a couple of years ago and when they did her brain scan they said she had about 20 in the 6 months prior to the one that finally sent her to the hospital.

As far as his recovery, my mom almost died about 15 years ago. They had a priest waiting at the hospital and wanted permission to give her last rights, which my dad refused to give. At that point, all her organs were failing and they told my dad, "Even if she pulls through she is going to need a new liver and kidney, at the minimum and will be mentally impaired."  ...three days later she was cracking jokes & making all the nurses love her.
She was not well and still spent almost three months  in the hospital (more than 7 weeks in ICU) and six months with a nurse coming in twice a week. Her organs rebounded. She is still not a picture of health, but she is here and happy, with her own organ and all her mental facalties.

With that said....I am not saying either of those anecdotal things are happening here...just that it can happen....other than that....

I agree with Free....



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Anyone who knowingly gets into bed, (literally and figuratively) with this nest of vipers, and hangs around, doesn't exactly have the best integrity IMHO.
> 
> All this trying to re-write history and turn this into a Mills and Boon romance is making me sick.
> 
> I understand Khloe has feelings for Lamar. That said, I've seen people do the* stupidest things* because they're thinking with their heart, not their head.
> 
> As for Lamar, how in the everloving f*ck has this recovery been so quick. There is a lot of lying and fudging going on in this story.
> 
> I'm all for romance but I'll go take a seat in the cynical as f*ck corner when it comes to this family.
> 
> And yeah, TMZ is manipulating this - with a helping hand from PMK. Girlfriend can't resist a juicy storyline to pump up that boring a$$ KUWTK. Move over Scott, your storyline just got replaced.


----------



## shiny_things

I'm wondering if those papers were signed before this happened, because I'm sorry, there is no way he would have had mental capacity to legally agree and sign such papers so soon after apparently having multiple strokes and being in a coma. I don't doubt he was in a coma, but either he was not as ill as made out or that decision to reconcile had already been made.

As I said, if I'm not allowed to legally agree or sign anything for a few days after a routine operation, how can he have capacity so soon?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> you have to see it from their perspektive, they rarely are challenged to use their brains so it isn't a vital organ for them!


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> They can tell by scanning the brain. After my Mom's first stroke they either did a CAT scan or an MRI. Dr told us she had a mini stroke a few weeks prior to the one we knew about. The mini stroke for her was a bad headache about 2 weeks prior. I remember because she didn't get headaches at all. She had a migraine like headache when she had the first debilitating stroke.





Yea my DH had several MRI's after the first one revealed his stroke.


----------



## AEGIS

I am not sure if his recovery is quick.  If Lamar has had several, I am not sure if he will ever fully recover and likely never play ball.  The best thing he has on his side is his youth. The younger you are the more likely you are to bounce back.


----------



## michie

Thank God he woke up and was happy to see Khloe and sign off on stopping the divorce [/sarcasm]


----------



## terebina786

She cut her hair... Or took out her extensions.


----------



## Wildflower22

Her short hair is so cute! I like the blonde on her too. I just cut my hair that length and don't miss it at all. Very versatile length!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wildflower22 said:


> Her short hair is so cute! I like the blonde on her too. I just cut my hair that length and don't miss it at all. Very versatile length!



Cut nothing!  More like took the extensions out... It will be mid back length next time we see her


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> View attachment 3168444
> 
> 
> She cut her hair... Or took out her extensions.



Hair is nice, but I just can't with the 'sexy' faces.  So ridiculous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The 'cut' is cute but I don't like the color.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm glad she was able to find time for a makeover. Didn't know they had salons in the hospitals these days.


----------



## Jayne1

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm glad she was able to find time for a makeover. Didn't know they had salons in the hospitals these days.



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> I'm glad she was able to find time for a makeover. Didn't know they had salons in the hospitals these days.



Some do though!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Of course she found time. Her glam squad game has to be on point now that she's the focus storyline.


----------



## Swanky

*Khloe to Lamar          You Do Drugs Again, I'm Gone for Good       *

*10/26/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     * 
EXCLUSIVE





*Khloe Kardashian* isn't stupid, and she's ready to relaunch divorce proceedings if *Lamar Odom* shows any signs of going back to the world of drugs ... so say sources connected with Khloe.
Our sources say Khloe is annoyed by people on social media who are calling her naive for dropping the divorce. TMZ broke the story, Khloe and Lamar both signed off to dismiss the divorce case, which was all but final.
We're told Khloe knows better than anyone about Lamar's battle with drugs. Feelings aside, she's game to *drop the divorce* partly because Lamar has no one else in his life to help him recover. And, by the way, we're told Lamar is on the Kardashian health insurance policy and he needs to stay on.
Lamar's medical bills will total in the many millions, and our sources say he doesn't have the financial wherewithal to handle it on his own.
It's murky, because if this were just about health insurance, Khloe could easily buy it for him and go through with the divorce. 
Bottom line ... if he goes back to drugs, she's gone.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pgm0qADj


*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

*Lamar Odom         Hospital Workers Fired          For Trying to Sneak a Pic        *



10/26/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     
EXCLUSIVE




*Lamar Odom *was betrayed by several staffers at Sunrise Hospital in Vegas, and we've learned they've been summarily fired.
We're told the workers were all trying to sneak a photo of Lamar as he fought for his life inside the hospital. Our sources say some of them tried to access his medical records, in violation of HIPAA rules.
It's not the first time this has happened. Kim Kardashian and *Britney Spears* had their privacy rights violated during hospital stays, and the facilities fired the workers who hatched the plans.
A rep for Sunrise tells us, "We take all patient privacy very seriously and follow all HIPAA policies in compliance with federal regulations."
As we previously reported ... Lamar's now at Cedars-Sinai in L.A. ... where he's *under 24/7 security*.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pgmW31Gw


----------



## addisonshopper

Good Lort this will never end. NEVER


----------



## Sassys

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Khloe to Lamar          You Do Drugs Again, I'm Gone for Good       *
> 
> *10/26/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/25/1025-khloe-lamar-tmz-getty-4.jpg
> *Khloe Kardashian* isn't stupid, and she's ready to relaunch divorce proceedings if *Lamar Odom* shows any signs of going back to the world of drugs ... so say sources connected with Khloe.
> Our sources say Khloe is annoyed by people on social media who are calling her naive for dropping the divorce. TMZ broke the story, Khloe and Lamar both signed off to dismiss the divorce case, which was all but final.
> We're told Khloe knows better than anyone about Lamar's battle with drugs. Feelings aside, she's game to *drop the divorce* partly because Lamar has no one else in his life to help him recover. And, by the way, we're told Lamar is on the Kardashian health insurance policy and he needs to stay on.
> Lamar's medical bills will total in the many millions, and our sources say he doesn't have the financial wherewithal to handle it on his own.
> It's murky, because if this were just about health insurance, Khloe could easily buy it for him and go through with the divorce.
> Bottom line ... if he goes back to drugs, she's gone.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pgm0qADj
> 
> 
> *++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
> 
> *Lamar Odom         Hospital Workers Fired          For Trying to Sneak a Pic        *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/26/lamar-odom-hospital-employees-fired/10/26/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/22/1022-sunris-medical-lamar-odom-7.jpg
> *Lamar Odom *was betrayed by several staffers at Sunrise Hospital in Vegas, and we've learned they've been summarily fired.
> We're told the workers were all trying to sneak a photo of Lamar as he fought for his life inside the hospital. Our sources say some of them tried to access his medical records, in violation of HIPAA rules.
> It's not the first time this has happened. Kim Kardashian and *Britney Spears* had their privacy rights violated during hospital stays, and the facilities fired the workers who hatched the plans.
> A rep for Sunrise tells us, "We take all patient privacy very seriously and follow all HIPAA policies in compliance with federal regulations."
> As we previously reported ... Lamar's now at Cedars-Sinai in L.A. ... where he's *under 24/7 security*.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pgmW31Gw


 
Again, I bounce if you do drugs, but if you cheat again __________


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Khloe to Lamar          You Do Drugs Again, I'm Gone for Good       *
> 
> *10/26/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/25/1025-khloe-lamar-tmz-getty-4.jpg
> *Khloe Kardashian* isn't stupid, and she's ready to relaunch divorce proceedings if *Lamar Odom* shows any signs of going back to the world of drugs ... so say sources connected with Khloe.
> Our sources say Khloe is annoyed by people on social media who are calling her naive for dropping the divorce. TMZ broke the story, Khloe and Lamar both signed off to dismiss the divorce case, which was all but final.
> We're told Khloe knows better than anyone about Lamar's battle with drugs. Feelings aside, she's game to *drop the divorce* partly because Lamar has no one else in his life to help him recover. And, by the way, we're told Lamar is on the Kardashian health insurance policy and he needs to stay on.
> Lamar's medical bills will total in the many millions, and our sources say he doesn't have the financial wherewithal to handle it on his own.
> It's murky, because if this were just about health insurance, Khloe could easily buy it for him and go through with the divorce.
> Bottom line ... if he goes back to drugs, she's gone.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pgm0qADj
> 
> 
> *++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
> 
> *Lamar Odom         Hospital Workers Fired          For Trying to Sneak a Pic        *
> 
> 
> 
> 10/26/2015 12:50 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/22/1022-sunris-medical-lamar-odom-7.jpg
> *Lamar Odom *was betrayed by several staffers at Sunrise Hospital in Vegas, and we've learned they've been summarily fired.
> We're told the workers were all trying to sneak a photo of Lamar as he fought for his life inside the hospital. Our sources say some of them tried to access his medical records, in violation of HIPAA rules.
> It's not the first time this has happened. Kim Kardashian and *Britney Spears* had their privacy rights violated during hospital stays, and the facilities fired the workers who hatched the plans.
> A rep for Sunrise tells us, "We take all patient privacy very seriously and follow all HIPAA policies in compliance with federal regulations."
> As we previously reported ... Lamar's now at Cedars-Sinai in L.A. ... where he's *under 24/7 security*.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pgmW31Gw


The cynic in me thinks that Khloe likes being a wife and has realized that no one else is lining up to take Lamar's place. And I'm sure that Lamar could afford his own health insurance. If Khloe really loves Lamar, and it seems that she does feel something for him, she needs to stop letting PMK spin things to the tabloids.


----------



## guccimamma

i hate that this scenario benefits khloe. she's going to be back to her butt selfies any day.


----------



## addisonshopper

Hello NBA- PLAYERS union... they have insurance  come one
do they think people don't know


----------



## uhpharm01

addisonshopper said:


> Hello NBA- PLAYERS union... they have insurance  come one
> do they think people don't know



Oh...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'll leave you if you go back to drugs but feel free to screw around, just don't get caught.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> i hate that this scenario benefits khloe. she's going to be back to her butt selfies any day.



Oh you spoke too soon.

Khloe Kardashian Resumes App Content After Lamar Odom's Hospitalization: "I Needed Some Time Off"

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...amar-odom-hospitalized-20152610#ixzz3phQSs8vp 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook​


----------



## Coach Lover Too




----------



## Sasha2012

She's just endured some of the most stressful weeks of her life as she stays by husband Lamar Odom's side in hospital.

So reality star Khloe Kardashian understandably treated herself to some pampering in the form of a stylish new look, ditching her long blonde locks in favor of a stylish long bob, or 'lob.'

Celebrity hair stylist Jen Atkin shared a photo of Khloe's modern new 'do to Instagram on Sunday, writing 'Guess who just joined the #shorthairdontcareclub!'

And she added: 'Do we like?'

In the selfie, which appeared to be taken from inside Khloe's vehicle, the 31-year-old wears her honey blonde hair in a wavy lob that falls just below her shoulders.

Her stylish hair was brushed to one the side, and fell over her right eye in beachy waves as she showed off her pout with bright pink lipstick. 

Khloe debuted her new look on Sunday, as she left husband Lamar Odom's bedside for the first time in weeks to attend sister Kim Kardashian's baby shower.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ower-chopping-blonde-locks.html#ixzz3phRi5E3g


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> She's just endured some of the most stressful weeks of her life as she stays by husband Lamar Odom's side in hospital.
> 
> So reality star Khloe Kardashian understandably treated herself to some pampering in the form of a stylish new look, ditching her long blonde locks in favor of a stylish long bob, or 'lob.'
> 
> Celebrity hair stylist Jen Atkin shared a photo of Khloe's modern new 'do to Instagram on Sunday, writing 'Guess who just joined the #shorthairdontcareclub!'
> 
> And she added: 'Do we like?'
> 
> In the selfie, which appeared to be taken from inside Khloe's vehicle, the 31-year-old wears her honey blonde hair in a wavy lob that falls just below her shoulders.
> 
> Her stylish hair was brushed to one the side, and fell over her right eye in beachy waves as she showed off her pout with bright pink lipstick.
> 
> Khloe debuted her new look on Sunday, as she left husband Lamar Odom's bedside for the first time in weeks to attend sister Kim Kardashian's baby shower.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ower-chopping-blonde-locks.html#ixzz3phRi5E3g



That's actually kind of cute, where are their PJs from? I like how Khloe is in pink.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


>


----------



## Lounorada

LouboutinHottie said:


> That's actually kind of cute, *where are their PJs from*? I like how Khloe is in pink.


 

Bedhead Pajamas
http://www.bedheadpjs.com/styles/412/Blue-3D-Stripe-Classic-PJ-1002-C-044


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Bedhead Pajamas
> http://www.bedheadpjs.com/styles/412/Blue-3D-Stripe-Classic-PJ-1002-C-044


 
Your fashion knowledge scares and intrigues the hell out of me.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Your fashion knowledge scares and intrigues the hell out of me.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


>


 
How the fcuk do you know all this stuff???????????????????????


----------



## V0N1B2

addisonshopper said:


> Hello NBA- PLAYERS union... they have insurance  come one
> do they think people don't know


I was thinking the exact same thing. Professional athletes have all kinds of coverage, both active and retired players.
Also? You don't need to be married to do all this stuff.
He merely needs to give his consent if he has no next if kin.
She can act on his behalf as a patient advocate - no need to call off the divorce.
All about the headlines, baby.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> How the fcuk do you know all this stuff???????????????????????


 
Having a fantastic memory helps I guess... I'm sure I have an eidetic memory because I remember _every_ detail of something I see/read. It can freak people out sometimes


----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom's rehab expected to take at least six months*

 Martin Rogers, USA TODAY Sports 2:38 p.m. EDT October 26, 2015
     Court approved the couple's withdrawal of papers that would have ended their marriage.     USA TODAY Sports






(Photo: Ross D. Franklin, AP)

Lamar Odom  could face a rehabilitation period of at least six months as he seeks  to recover from a life-threatening collapse on Oct. 13, according to his  close friend and former college basketball coach Jim Harrick.
Odom has spent the past week at Cedars-Sinai  hospital in Los Angeles and is in significantly better shape than when  he was rushed to a Las Vegas medical facility following a three-day  binge at a Nevada brothel left him unresponsive. The Nye County Sheriff  in Nevada said Odom is suspected of using cocaine and sexual-performance  enhancement pills.
However, Odom has a grueling path to recovery  ahead of him, Harrick told USA TODAY Sports in a telephone conversation  on Monday morning.



Former coach on Lamar Odom: There are withdrawals, depression

&#8220;Obviously  there is a lot of attention about all this but the thing to remember is  that there is a long road ahead to rehabilitation,&#8221; said Harrick,  Odom&#8217;s coach at the University of Rhode Island  for the 1998-99 season. &#8220;This is serious stuff. It could be six months  or more for rehab and all that. We don&#8217;t know what state his kidneys and  lungs are going to be in.&#8221;
Odom was the NBA&#8217;s Sixth Man of the Year in 2011, a two-time world champion with the Los Angeles Lakers and an Olympic bronze medalist with Team USA at Athens in 2004.
The 35-year-old was due to divorce his wife, reality television star Khloe Kardashian, before a lawyer for the pair withdrew the divorce paperwork at a Los Angeles court last week.




Friends  grew concerned about Odom&#8217;s behavior in recent months, before the  dramatic events of Oct. 13, when employees at the Love Ranch brothel in  Crystal, Nev., made a 911 call when Odom was found in a state of  distress by two prostitutes.
He was initially moved to Sunrise Hospital & Medical Center, close to the Las Vegas Strip, before being transported to Los Angeles a week ago to continue his care.
&#8220;The  big thing is that we don&#8217;t feel he is going to die,&#8221; Harrick said.  &#8220;That was the hard part, not knowing about that. All the guys he knows,  all the guys he played with, everyone has just been hanging on pins and  needles waiting to see what is going to happen.
&#8220;I love him and  care about him. You can see from the reaction how people feel about him.  I just want him to get right and have a long and happy life.&#8221;

USA TODAYhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## caitlin1214

Coach Lover Too said:


>






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2PN9tn-NsU


----------



## White Orchid

Actually it's not only her butt she's flaunting these days.  We're now privy to what her gyno has to unfortunately see.



guccimamma said:


> i hate that this scenario benefits khloe. she's going to be back to her butt selfies any day.


----------



## michie

wrong thread


----------



## AEGIS

if it's 6 months then hes' not that bad off


----------



## Nathalya

AEGIS said:


> if it's 6 months then hes' not that bad off



I was thinking the same


----------



## AlbertsLove

I think it is so stupid for her to assume he is just going to to quit drugs for good. I believe if you are going to marry a drug addict you should be willing to put the long hours that come to helping someone. I mean, I couldn't. I would leave but if I decided to stay then she should be willing to go troughs the motions. Quitting drugs is not easy assuming he will, and he falls back into it she can't really blame him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


>




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> Having a fantastic memory helps I guess... I'm sure I have an eidetic memory because I remember _every_ detail of something I see/read. It can freak people out sometimes



I'm super jealous! I hope you have a career that allows you to work this magic for all it's worth. :worthy:


----------



## Swanky

A lot of addicts hit rock bottom and do sober up. 


*Lamar Odom's Kidneys Aren't Functioning Correctly, He May Have Damaged Lungs, Source Says: 'He'll Never Be the Same'*

By Steve Helling and Michele Corriston
   10/26/2015 AT 05:10 PM EDT             

Although Lamar Odom has made a miraculous recovery, he's still facing a serious health crisis, a source close to the Kardashian family tells PEOPLE.  

 Two weeks after he was found unconscious in a Nevada brothel with drugs in his system, the former NBA player is being treated at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles, where he underwent emergency surgery said to be connected to pneumonia Wednesday.  

 "It's two steps forward, then a step back, but it does feel like some progress is being made, little by little. There's still a black cloud, like, 'Okay, what's next?' " the source says. "The pneumonia was a huge setback, and now there's worry about permanent scarring of the lungs. His kidneys are still not functioning correctly, but he's nowhere near strong enough to even think of a transplant, so he's on dialysis."  

 Odom, 35, was in a coma for four days at a Las Vegas hospital before being transferred to L.A., and the trauma has affected him physically and mentally.  

 The source says Odom has suffered multiple strokes and is now "responsive, but very slow," the source says.  

 "He can carry out simple directions, but it takes some time for him to do it," the source adds. "But that's way better than he was last week, so the family is taking the good news as they get it. He has wrecked his body, so it'll take time to figure out how well he can come back. But everyone knows that he'll never be the same as he was before this happened. There will always be lasting effects, and doctors are just trying to minimize them."  

 Odom's wife Khloé Kardashian has stuck by his beside, leaving only to attend sister Kim Kardashian West's baby shower Sunday.  

 The estranged stars recently called off their nearly finalized divorce, and all of the Kardashians have rallied around Odom in his time of need.  

 "Khloé is getting the updates and letting other people in the family know. They're all keeping in touch," the source says. "They're all keeping him in prayer. Really, Lamar is lucky to be alive, and everyone knows that. We all feel like he is being kept alive for some greater purpose. No one knows how he'll continue to heal, or what his capabilities will be, but he's alive, and that's what matters right now. That's what counts."


http://www.people.com/article/lamar-odom-kidneys-not-functioning-lungs-damaged


----------



## Swanky

Lance Bass at the nvironmental Media Association awards on Saturday
Lester Cohen/Getty


As Lamar Odom continues to recover in Los Angeles after being found unconscious in a Nevada brothel, his wife Khloé and her family have barely left his side. And according to family friend Lance Bass, that's the reason he's getting a second chance at life.   

"I was just over at Kris's house the other day, and, I mean, they put their lives on hold. I give it up to those girls," Bass, 36, told reporters at the 25th Environmental Media Awards which he hosted on Los Angeles on Saturday. "Love them or hate them, they really stepped up to the plate and saved his life." 

Bass particularly attributes Odom's return from the brink of death to matriarch Kris Jenner. "It's devastating," Bass said.  "This is like her son and it's really sad." 

On a lighter note, *Bass added that although Odom is "improving daily" and everyone has "high hopes", he thinks there are going to be some big secrets revealed about the situation soon.  "I think we're really going to see what went down eventually," Bass revealed.  "And I think there's going to be a lot of people in trouble." *

As for his pal Khloé Kardashian withdrawing the divorce papers, Bass was not surprised in the least.  "I think when anybody goes through some tragedy like that it's going to bring you closer, and you could always tell that she was so madly in love with him this whole time, but he had this problem." 

And if Odom makes a full recovery, Bass thinks that we'll see a new Lamar, someone who will stay on the right path and use his story to inspire others.  
"If he makes it and he comes out of this, he's going to change a lot of lives out there and save a lot of lives," Bass said. "I have a feeling he's going to really stay clean and really spread the message of living a sober life."



http://www.people.com/article/lance-bass-kardashians-saved-lamar-odom-s-life


----------



## AshTx.1

Why is Lance BFF's with Kris? That is just so random!


----------



## Swanky

I think he's friends with all of them.


----------



## bag-princess

AshTx.1 said:


> Why is Lance BFF's with Kris? That is just so random!


'




not really.  there have been things about them and their friendship in the press before.  

like the times that she and corey double dated with lance and michael.  she said something about how close they were when she and corey went to their wedding also.


----------



## redney

Why does this nearly 60 year old woman think she's best buds with people decades younger?


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> Why does this nearly 60 year old woman think she's best buds with people decades younger?



good question, i think it says more about him....why would he want this soul-sucking spider woman in his life....?


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> good question, i think it says more about him....why would he want this soul-sucking spider woman in his life....?


 
She gets along well with gay men


----------



## NYC Chicky

Sassys said:


> She gets along well with gay men




And transgendered


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Why does this nearly 60 year old woman think she's best buds with people decades younger?




she cannot bathe in the blood of virgins to keep her looks so maybe she feeds on their energy!


----------



## Sassys

NYC Chicky said:


> And transgendered


 
Well not really transgendered. She was very mean to Bruce the last few years of marriage and threw a hissy fit, because of the Vanity Fair article and according to the commercial I saw; said she wishes she never met him.


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> she cannot bathe in the blood of virgins to keep her looks so maybe she feeds on their energy!



 a true vampire!


----------



## pinkfeet

Actually tragedies are one of the main reasons people get divorced or families break up. Maybe at first when it just happened people come together but in the long haul it tends to separate people. 

It's not been months or years  they put their life on hold. 


Call me when they are long term caregivers for someone who is sick or disabled. It can run your life and wear you down. It's nothing like raising a kid ...


----------



## V0N1B2

pinkfeet said:


> Actually tragedies are one of the main reasons people get divorced or families break up. Maybe at first when it just happened people come together but in the long haul it tends to separate people.
> 
> It's not been months or years  they put their life on hold.
> 
> Call me when they are long term caregivers for someone who is sick or disabled. It can run your life and wear you down. It's nothing like raising a kid ...


Yes 
Good luck taking selfies and instagramming your life, Khloe.


----------



## guccimamma

pinkfeet said:


> Actually tragedies are one of the main reasons people get divorced or families break up. Maybe at first when it just happened people come together but in the long haul it tends to separate people.
> 
> It's not been months or years  they put their life on hold.
> 
> 
> Call me when they are long term caregivers for someone who is sick or disabled. It can run your life and wear you down. It's nothing like raising a kid ...



she is not in it for the long haul. it's all good pr right now. 

i hope he has a strong/quck recovery..because this family won't remember his name in a year if he's a drain on them.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

guccimamma said:


> she is not in it for the long haul. it's all good pr right now.
> 
> i hope he has a strong/quck recovery..because this family won't remember his name in a year if he's a drain on them.



True.


----------



## gillianna

But they get to control him right now.  Damage control for them.  If he was in a drug binge state who knows if the next thing he would want to do is interviews to spill their family secrets.

  I would think perhaps some unbrekable confidentiality papers were signed right along with the ones he signed his name to in calling off the divorce because he is in such a lucid state of mind after 12 stroked and no access allowed by anyone they did not want him to see.  
Helps if PMK had her lawyers draw up all the papers too.    Being in control means you can let the press write what you gave them to keep you in a positive light.  There is no reality in their world.  Scripted to make money.


----------



## Lounorada

schadenfreude said:


> I'm super jealous! I hope you have a career that allows you to work this magic for all it's worth. :worthy:


 


I would love to be able 'work this magic' and get a paycheque, but I don't know how it could happen or where to start!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Dear Lamar Odom, here's what you need to do now to save yourself** to do now to save yourself*



By Dr. Keith Ablow
 Published October 27, 2015  FoxNews.com


Dear Mr. Odom,

 You and I do not know one another. We have never met. Yet I know some of your childhood history from news reports and some of your more recent life history from your having been part of the cast of the reality TV series "Keeping Up With the Kardashians."

 First of all, the fact that I know anything about you and that I am writing this uninvited letter to you is worth thinking about. The letter should be immediately suspect to you. It plays off your notoriety. Maybe it courts an audience by courting a connection with you. You should doubt its sincerity and look at it askance.
That&#8217;s the gift I am giving you, Mr. Odom. Because that is the problem with your day-to-day existence right now._Maybe it&#8217;s time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit._​Because of choices you have made, chief among them the decision to broker your evolving life story as entertainment on reality TV, there is now an air of unreality to every relationship in your life and every one of your actions. Now you have to look at everything askance, and everyone, and even your_self_, and that necessity is incompatible with living a genuine and trusting life in which you tap your true intentions and strengths and connection with God.

 When you married Khloe Kardashian after dating her for one month, you would have had to wonder, if only subconsciously, whether you were truly loved by her and her family, or embraced as an extraordinarily valuable entertainment and financial asset. If you didn&#8217;t wonder about it then, surely you should now, since your marriage also ended up marrying you to cameras that chronicled not only your marriage, but also your career with the Lakers &#8212; and turned you and the sport you once loved so much into a sideshow.

 Consistent with your reality TV marriage &#8212; which might not have been an honest, loving marriage &#8212; is it any surprise that all the things you have gravitated to of late are fictions? You reportedly used drugs to distance yourself from the reality of your emotional suffering. Cocaine is an anesthetic &#8212; literally. You reportedly used escorts at a Nevada brothel to fuel intoxicating feelings of sexual power and, perhaps, even to pretend at romance. Then you collapsed and nearly died.
You could start over.

 It is a miracle of human existence, Mr. Odom, that people can be resurrected in one lifetime &#8212; just as Christ was reborn and just as Moses, a flawed man, was chosen by God to manifest unfathomable strength in order to free his people.
In order for you to hope for that resurrection, you would need to run toward your pain, not away from it.
You would need to revisit the suffering you experienced when your father was reportedly absent from your childhood, and the grief you experienced when your mother died when you were 12.

 You would need to wonder whether those gut-wrenching events sensitized you exquisitely to loss, made you question whether you were lovable at all and led you to take being traded from the Los Angeles Lakers much harder than you needed to.
The Lakers were never your family, Mr. Odom. Members of that organization may have been personally invested in you, but they were also financially invested. They were making money from you.

 The Kardashians may never have been your family, either, Mr. Odom. They were making money from you.
In a small way, I am making money from you, too. My pay at Fox News includes writing this column. That&#8217;s why I won&#8217;t ever treat you, Mr. Odom.

 You would need to find someone who has never used you &#8212; not even a tiny bit &#8212; and then take a pristine, unadulterated journey to the raw places in your soul. It is a journey you must take in order to save yourself or to be saved.
I have crossed the Rubicon into the world of media and commerce with you, Mr. Odom. We can&#8217;t cross back into an unassailable and truthful relationship.

 Think about that. Really. Think.

 Now, here&#8217;s a bitter pill: The same is true of your wife. The same is true of your in-laws.
I hear that Khloe Kardashian, after a period of estrangement from you, is now at your bedside, Mr. Odom.
Why do I even know that, if it is true? Who has released that information through public relations channels? Who will broker your collapse and recovery into a television special or a new reality TV series? Who is making your life-and-death struggle pay for them?

 Maybe it&#8217;s time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit. Maybe it&#8217;s time to call a minister. Maybe it&#8217;s time to call a psychiatrist who will be bound by confidentiality never to divulge his evolving bond with you. Maybe you will choose, also, to call on God.

 To not die, it is time to live the truth, in everything, Mr. Odom.


http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/10/27/what-lamar-odom-needs-to-do-next.html


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Coach Lover Too said:


>




This is actually a good look for Kris! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Cocolo

NYC Chicky said:


> And transgendered


Ooooooooh.  :lolots:


----------



## caitlin1214

redney said:


> a true vampire!



A regular Countess Elizabeth Báthory.


----------



## queen

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> img2-1.timeinc.net/people/i/2015/news/151109/lance-bass-00-435.jpg
> 
> 
> Lance Bass at the nvironmental Media Association awards on Saturday
> Lester Cohen/Getty
> 
> 
> As Lamar Odom continues to recover in Los Angeles after being found unconscious in a Nevada brothel, his wife Khloé and her family have barely left his side. And according to family friend Lance Bass, that's the reason he's getting a second chance at life.
> 
> "I was just over at Kris's house the other day, and, I mean, they put their lives on hold. I give it up to those girls," Bass, 36, told reporters at the 25th Environmental Media Awards which he hosted on Los Angeles on Saturday. "Love them or hate them, they really stepped up to the plate and saved his life."
> 
> Bass particularly attributes Odom's return from the brink of death to matriarch Kris Jenner. "It's devastating," Bass said.  "This is like her son and it's really sad."
> 
> On a lighter note, *Bass added that although Odom is "improving daily" and everyone has "high hopes", he thinks there are going to be some big secrets revealed about the situation soon.  "I think we're really going to see what went down eventually," Bass revealed.  "And I think there's going to be a lot of people in trouble." *
> 
> As for his pal Khloé Kardashian withdrawing the divorce papers, Bass was not surprised in the least.  "I think when anybody goes through some tragedy like that it's going to bring you closer, and you could always tell that she was so madly in love with him this whole time, but he had this problem."
> 
> And if Odom makes a full recovery, Bass thinks that we'll see a new Lamar, someone who will stay on the right path and use his story to inspire others.
> "If he makes it and he comes out of this, he's going to change a lot of lives out there and save a lot of lives," Bass said. "I have a feeling he's going to really stay clean and really spread the message of living a sober life."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/lance-bass-kardashians-saved-lamar-odom-s-life


I have no idea who this guy is.  I am curious why he gives KK credit for Odom's return from the brink.  Why are "these girls" being praised rather than medical professionals?  And lastly, why does he think if Odom recovers he will save many lives?  CJ is going to save lives and now LO is going to save lives.  What am I missing?  I do not see it.  Do people really believe this Kardashian story?


----------



## DC-Cutie

queen said:


> I have no idea who this guy is.  I am curious why he gives KK credit for Odom's return from the brink.  Why are "these girls" being praised rather than medical professionals?  And lastly, why does he think if Odom recovers he will save many lives?  CJ is going to save lives and now LO is going to save lives.  What am I missing?  I do not see it.  Do people really believe this Kardashian story?



He gives them credit because he's kris' bestie


----------



## NYC Chicky

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Dear Lamar Odom, here's what you need to do now to save yourself** to do now to save yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> By Dr. Keith Ablow
> Published October 27, 2015  FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Odom,
> 
> You and I do not know one another. We have never met. Yet I know some of your childhood history from news reports and some of your more recent life history from your having been part of the cast of the reality TV series "Keeping Up With the Kardashians."
> 
> First of all, the fact that I know anything about you and that I am writing this uninvited letter to you is worth thinking about. The letter should be immediately suspect to you. It plays off your notoriety. Maybe it courts an audience by courting a connection with you. You should doubt its sincerity and look at it askance.
> Thats the gift I am giving you, Mr. Odom. Because that is the problem with your day-to-day existence right now._Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit._​Because of choices you have made, chief among them the decision to broker your evolving life story as entertainment on reality TV, there is now an air of unreality to every relationship in your life and every one of your actions. Now you have to look at everything askance, and everyone, and even your_self_, and that necessity is incompatible with living a genuine and trusting life in which you tap your true intentions and strengths and connection with God.
> 
> When you married Khloe Kardashian after dating her for one month, you would have had to wonder, if only subconsciously, whether you were truly loved by her and her family, or embraced as an extraordinarily valuable entertainment and financial asset. If you didnt wonder about it then, surely you should now, since your marriage also ended up marrying you to cameras that chronicled not only your marriage, but also your career with the Lakers  and turned you and the sport you once loved so much into a sideshow.
> 
> Consistent with your reality TV marriage  which might not have been an honest, loving marriage  is it any surprise that all the things you have gravitated to of late are fictions? You reportedly used drugs to distance yourself from the reality of your emotional suffering. Cocaine is an anesthetic  literally. You reportedly used escorts at a Nevada brothel to fuel intoxicating feelings of sexual power and, perhaps, even to pretend at romance. Then you collapsed and nearly died.
> You could start over.
> 
> It is a miracle of human existence, Mr. Odom, that people can be resurrected in one lifetime  just as Christ was reborn and just as Moses, a flawed man, was chosen by God to manifest unfathomable strength in order to free his people.
> In order for you to hope for that resurrection, you would need to run toward your pain, not away from it.
> You would need to revisit the suffering you experienced when your father was reportedly absent from your childhood, and the grief you experienced when your mother died when you were 12.
> 
> You would need to wonder whether those gut-wrenching events sensitized you exquisitely to loss, made you question whether you were lovable at all and led you to take being traded from the Los Angeles Lakers much harder than you needed to.
> The Lakers were never your family, Mr. Odom. Members of that organization may have been personally invested in you, but they were also financially invested. They were making money from you.
> 
> The Kardashians may never have been your family, either, Mr. Odom. They were making money from you.
> In a small way, I am making money from you, too. My pay at Fox News includes writing this column. Thats why I wont ever treat you, Mr. Odom.
> 
> You would need to find someone who has never used you  not even a tiny bit  and then take a pristine, unadulterated journey to the raw places in your soul. It is a journey you must take in order to save yourself or to be saved.
> I have crossed the Rubicon into the world of media and commerce with you, Mr. Odom. We cant cross back into an unassailable and truthful relationship.
> 
> Think about that. Really. Think.
> 
> Now, heres a bitter pill: The same is true of your wife. The same is true of your in-laws.
> I hear that Khloe Kardashian, after a period of estrangement from you, is now at your bedside, Mr. Odom.
> Why do I even know that, if it is true? Who has released that information through public relations channels? Who will broker your collapse and recovery into a television special or a new reality TV series? Who is making your life-and-death struggle pay for them?
> 
> Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit. Maybe its time to call a minister. Maybe its time to call a psychiatrist who will be bound by confidentiality never to divulge his evolving bond with you. Maybe you will choose, also, to call on God.
> 
> To not die, it is time to live the truth, in everything, Mr. Odom.
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/10/27/what-lamar-odom-needs-to-do-next.html




Wow good advice and insight. 
Let's see khloe blast him dr. Ablow
on Twitter now


Other subject - is it time to remerge the khloe Lamar thread since divorce is called off? Lol


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> I would love to be able 'work this magic' and get a paycheque, but I don't know how it could happen or where to start!



counting cards?


----------



## Hobbsy

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Dear Lamar Odom, here's what you need to do now to save yourself** to do now to save yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> By Dr. Keith Ablow
> Published October 27, 2015  FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Odom,
> 
> You and I do not know one another. We have never met. Yet I know some of your childhood history from news reports and some of your more recent life history from your having been part of the cast of the reality TV series "Keeping Up With the Kardashians."
> 
> First of all, the fact that I know anything about you and that I am writing this uninvited letter to you is worth thinking about. The letter should be immediately suspect to you. It plays off your notoriety. Maybe it courts an audience by courting a connection with you. You should doubt its sincerity and look at it askance.
> Thats the gift I am giving you, Mr. Odom. Because that is the problem with your day-to-day existence right now._Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit._​Because of choices you have made, chief among them the decision to broker your evolving life story as entertainment on reality TV, there is now an air of unreality to every relationship in your life and every one of your actions. Now you have to look at everything askance, and everyone, and even your_self_, and that necessity is incompatible with living a genuine and trusting life in which you tap your true intentions and strengths and connection with God.
> 
> When you married Khloe Kardashian after dating her for one month, you would have had to wonder, if only subconsciously, whether you were truly loved by her and her family, or embraced as an extraordinarily valuable entertainment and financial asset. If you didnt wonder about it then, surely you should now, since your marriage also ended up marrying you to cameras that chronicled not only your marriage, but also your career with the Lakers  and turned you and the sport you once loved so much into a sideshow.
> 
> Consistent with your reality TV marriage  which might not have been an honest, loving marriage  is it any surprise that all the things you have gravitated to of late are fictions? You reportedly used drugs to distance yourself from the reality of your emotional suffering. Cocaine is an anesthetic  literally. You reportedly used escorts at a Nevada brothel to fuel intoxicating feelings of sexual power and, perhaps, even to pretend at romance. Then you collapsed and nearly died.
> You could start over.
> 
> It is a miracle of human existence, Mr. Odom, that people can be resurrected in one lifetime  just as Christ was reborn and just as Moses, a flawed man, was chosen by God to manifest unfathomable strength in order to free his people.
> In order for you to hope for that resurrection, you would need to run toward your pain, not away from it.
> You would need to revisit the suffering you experienced when your father was reportedly absent from your childhood, and the grief you experienced when your mother died when you were 12.
> 
> You would need to wonder whether those gut-wrenching events sensitized you exquisitely to loss, made you question whether you were lovable at all and led you to take being traded from the Los Angeles Lakers much harder than you needed to.
> The Lakers were never your family, Mr. Odom. Members of that organization may have been personally invested in you, but they were also financially invested. They were making money from you.
> 
> The Kardashians may never have been your family, either, Mr. Odom. They were making money from you.
> In a small way, I am making money from you, too. My pay at Fox News includes writing this column. Thats why I wont ever treat you, Mr. Odom.
> 
> You would need to find someone who has never used you  not even a tiny bit  and then take a pristine, unadulterated journey to the raw places in your soul. It is a journey you must take in order to save yourself or to be saved.
> I have crossed the Rubicon into the world of media and commerce with you, Mr. Odom. We cant cross back into an unassailable and truthful relationship.
> 
> Think about that. Really. Think.
> 
> Now, heres a bitter pill: The same is true of your wife. The same is true of your in-laws.
> I hear that Khloe Kardashian, after a period of estrangement from you, is now at your bedside, Mr. Odom.
> Why do I even know that, if it is true? Who has released that information through public relations channels? Who will broker your collapse and recovery into a television special or a new reality TV series? Who is making your life-and-death struggle pay for them?
> 
> Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit. Maybe its time to call a minister. Maybe its time to call a psychiatrist who will be bound by confidentiality never to divulge his evolving bond with you. Maybe you will choose, also, to call on God.
> 
> To not die, it is time to live the truth, in everything, Mr. Odom.
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/10/27/what-lamar-odom-needs-to-do-next.html



Hit the nail on the head!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

NYC Chicky said:


> Wow good advice and insight.
> Let's see khloe blast him dr. Ablow
> on Twitter now
> 
> Other subject - is it time to remerge the khloe Lamar thread since divorce is called off? Lol



Yea, you know it's just a matter of time!



Hobbsy said:


> Hit the nail on the head!!!



I know! I wish I'd thought of it! lol It says what we've all been thinking!


----------



## DC-Cutie

> Maybe it&#8217;s time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit. Maybe it&#8217;s time to call a minister. Maybe it&#8217;s time to call a psychiatrist who will be bound by confidentiality never to divulge his evolving bond with you. Maybe you will choose, also, to call on God.



If this isn't the truth, I don't know what is.   Well written piece.


----------



## DC-Cutie

NYC Chicky said:


> Wow good advice and insight.
> Let's see khloe blast him dr. Ablow
> on Twitter nowl



If she does, it will prove his point exactly?


----------



## VickyB

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes
> Good luck taking selfies and instagramming your life, Khloe.



That's not going to be a problem as she'll out source Lamar's care giving.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> counting cards?


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> counting cards?




Let's all chip in and take Lou to Vegas!


----------



## anitalilac

Lounorada said:


> Bedhead Pajamas
> http://www.bedheadpjs.com/styles/412/Blue-3D-Stripe-Classic-PJ-1002-C-044





Sassys said:


> Your fashion knowledge scares and intrigues the hell out of me.





Sassys said:


> How the fcuk do you know all this stuff???????????????????????





Lounorada said:


> Having a fantastic memory helps I guess... I'm sure I have an eidetic memory because I remember _every_ detail of something I see/read. It can freak people out sometimes



Ok, I am gonna ask you to  not  ID stuff that I am interested anymore....my soul might be taken in exchange for that knowledge


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> counting cards?



Or medical school.


----------



## pinkfeet

guccimamma said:


> she is not in it for the long haul. it's all good pr right now.
> 
> i hope he has a strong/quck recovery..because this family won't remember his name in a year if he's a drain on them.



I didn't say she was, I was responding to the Lance quotes.


----------



## VickyB

This thread/ Khloe storyline is slowing down quickly. Guess PMK is going to Plan B to keep them relevant. Probably why she has Kim whaling around in hideous get ups.


----------



## uhpharm01

pinkfeet said:


> Call me when they are long term caregivers for someone who is sick or disabled. It can run your life and wear you down. It's nothing like raising a kid ...



It's terrible  it happened to me. I cared for my mother for 4 years straight and she still has Health issues.  Now. But I had put my life on hold. That was such a mistake. Yes she is my mother and I should have went about my goals


----------



## DC-Cutie

We knew this was coming 







As Lamar Odom continues to recover following his Oct. 13 hospitalization, Khloé Kardashian has been a constant presence by his side, and she is speaking out for the first time. 


When she received the shocking news that day, "All I knew was I had to get there," Kardashian says exclusively in this week's issue of PEOPLE. "I had to get to him and make sure he was okay. I hate that he was in that situation. I wouldn't want anybody in that situation, especially someone I love and care about."

*Despite calling off their divorce, Kardashian, 31, says she is not getting back together with 35-year-old Odom. *


Though she remains loyal to the vows she once took, Kardashian says, "There are too many other important things, too many medical things. It's not even in our brains thinking about us as a couple or having a relationship right now." 






"I loved him always, and I will always love him," she says. "I don't believe love is fickle. I believe when you love someone, you are allowed to love from afar. You don't have to be with that person in order to love him." 

http://www.people.com/article/khloe-kardashian-i-will-always-be-there-lamar-odom


----------



## Lounorada

anitalilac said:


> Ok, I am gonna ask you to  not  ID stuff that I am interested anymore....my soul might be taken in exchange for that knowledge



No souls are taken in exchange for my knowledge! 



Oryx816 said:


> Let's all chip in and take Lou to Vegas!






Jayne1 said:


> Or medical school.


Medical school?


----------



## bag-princess

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Dear Lamar Odom, here's what you need to do now to save yourself** to do now to save yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> By Dr. Keith Ablow
> Published October 27, 2015  FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Odom,
> 
> You and I do not know one another. We have never met. Yet I know some of your childhood history from news reports and some of your more recent life history from your having been part of the cast of the reality TV series "Keeping Up With the Kardashians."
> 
> First of all, the fact that I know anything about you and that I am writing this uninvited letter to you is worth thinking about. The letter should be immediately suspect to you. It plays off your notoriety. Maybe it courts an audience by courting a connection with you. You should doubt its sincerity and look at it askance.
> Thats the gift I am giving you, Mr. Odom. Because that is the problem with your day-to-day existence right now._Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit._​Because of choices you have made, chief among them the decision to broker your evolving life story as entertainment on reality TV, there is now an air of unreality to every relationship in your life and every one of your actions. Now you have to look at everything askance, and everyone, and even your_self_, and that necessity is incompatible with living a genuine and trusting life in which you tap your true intentions and strengths and connection with God.
> 
> When you married Khloe Kardashian after dating her for one month, you would have had to wonder, if only subconsciously, whether you were truly loved by her and her family, or embraced as an extraordinarily valuable entertainment and financial asset. If you didnt wonder about it then, surely you should now, since your marriage also ended up marrying you to cameras that chronicled not only your marriage, but also your career with the Lakers  and turned you and the sport you once loved so much into a sideshow.
> 
> Consistent with your reality TV marriage  which might not have been an honest, loving marriage  is it any surprise that all the things you have gravitated to of late are fictions? You reportedly used drugs to distance yourself from the reality of your emotional suffering. Cocaine is an anesthetic  literally. You reportedly used escorts at a Nevada brothel to fuel intoxicating feelings of sexual power and, perhaps, even to pretend at romance. Then you collapsed and nearly died.
> You could start over.
> 
> It is a miracle of human existence, Mr. Odom, that people can be resurrected in one lifetime  just as Christ was reborn and just as Moses, a flawed man, was chosen by God to manifest unfathomable strength in order to free his people.
> In order for you to hope for that resurrection, you would need to run toward your pain, not away from it.
> You would need to revisit the suffering you experienced when your father was reportedly absent from your childhood, and the grief you experienced when your mother died when you were 12.
> 
> You would need to wonder whether those gut-wrenching events sensitized you exquisitely to loss, made you question whether you were lovable at all and led you to take being traded from the Los Angeles Lakers much harder than you needed to.
> The Lakers were never your family, Mr. Odom. Members of that organization may have been personally invested in you, but they were also financially invested. They were making money from you.
> 
> The Kardashians may never have been your family, either, Mr. Odom. They were making money from you.
> In a small way, I am making money from you, too. My pay at Fox News includes writing this column. Thats why I wont ever treat you, Mr. Odom.
> 
> You would need to find someone who has never used you  not even a tiny bit  and then take a pristine, unadulterated journey to the raw places in your soul. It is a journey you must take in order to save yourself or to be saved.
> I have crossed the Rubicon into the world of media and commerce with you, Mr. Odom. We cant cross back into an unassailable and truthful relationship.
> 
> Think about that. Really. Think.
> 
> Now, heres a bitter pill: The same is true of your wife. The same is true of your in-laws.
> I hear that Khloe Kardashian, after a period of estrangement from you, is now at your bedside, Mr. Odom.
> Why do I even know that, if it is true? Who has released that information through public relations channels? Who will broker your collapse and recovery into a television special or a new reality TV series? Who is making your life-and-death struggle pay for them?
> 
> Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit. Maybe its time to call a minister. Maybe its time to call a psychiatrist who will be bound by confidentiality never to divulge his evolving bond with you. Maybe you will choose, also, to call on God.
> 
> To not die, it is time to live the truth, in everything, Mr. Odom.
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/10/27/what-lamar-odom-needs-to-do-next.html









http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## solange

DC-Cutie said:


> We knew this was coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Lamar Odom continues to recover following his Oct. 13 hospitalization, Khloé Kardashian has been a constant presence by his side, and she is speaking out for the first time.
> 
> 
> When she received the shocking news that day, "All I knew was I had to get there," Kardashian says exclusively in this week's issue of PEOPLE. "I had to get to him and make sure he was okay. I hate that he was in that situation. I wouldn't want anybody in that situation, especially someone I love and care about."
> 
> *Despite calling off their divorce, Kardashian, 31, says she is not getting back together with 35-year-old Odom. *
> 
> 
> Though she remains loyal to the vows she once took, Kardashian says, "There are too many other important things, too many medical things. It's not even in our brains thinking about us as a couple or having a relationship right now."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I loved him always, and I will always love him," she says. "I don't believe love is fickle. I believe when you love someone, you are allowed to love from afar. You don't have to be with that person in order to love him."
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/khloe-kardashian-i-will-always-be-there-lamar-odom



That little quotable material does not an exclusive interview make.


----------



## tweegy

Wow, This man actually took time out of his life to interject an opinion on to a man who probably wont read this for sometime... If at all..Hell Even I didn't read the entire thing..
I think the folks pointing the fingers at the K's love the attention just as much. 

Soooo I guess it was Tarji's fault he proposed to her a mere month prior to Khloe. Lamar is not a slow troll. The loathing for the Ks totally outwash the other person's motives. The man was not forced or tricked into anything. 

Folks just need to sit back and get a bag of popcorn and watch it play out.. Leave the opinions out of it...

They doing it for the show.



Coach Lover Too said:


> *Dear Lamar Odom, here's what you need to do now to save yourself** to do now to save yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> By Dr. Keith Ablow
> Published October 27, 2015  FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Odom,
> 
> You and I do not know one another. We have never met. Yet I know some of your childhood history from news reports and some of your more recent life history from your having been part of the cast of the reality TV series "Keeping Up With the Kardashians."
> 
> First of all, the fact that I know anything about you and that I am writing this uninvited letter to you is worth thinking about. The letter should be immediately suspect to you. It plays off your notoriety. Maybe it courts an audience by courting a connection with you. You should doubt its sincerity and look at it askance.
> Thats the gift I am giving you, Mr. Odom. Because that is the problem with your day-to-day existence right now._Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit._​Because of choices you have made, chief among them the decision to broker your evolving life story as entertainment on reality TV, there is now an air of unreality to every relationship in your life and every one of your actions. Now you have to look at everything askance, and everyone, and even your_self_, and that necessity is incompatible with living a genuine and trusting life in which you tap your true intentions and strengths and connection with God.
> 
> When you married Khloe Kardashian after dating her for one month, you would have had to wonder, if only subconsciously, whether you were truly loved by her and her family, or embraced as an extraordinarily valuable entertainment and financial asset. If you didnt wonder about it then, surely you should now, since your marriage also ended up marrying you to cameras that chronicled not only your marriage, but also your career with the Lakers  and turned you and the sport you once loved so much into a sideshow.
> 
> Consistent with your reality TV marriage  which might not have been an honest, loving marriage  is it any surprise that all the things you have gravitated to of late are fictions? You reportedly used drugs to distance yourself from the reality of your emotional suffering. Cocaine is an anesthetic  literally. You reportedly used escorts at a Nevada brothel to fuel intoxicating feelings of sexual power and, perhaps, even to pretend at romance. Then you collapsed and nearly died.
> You could start over.
> 
> It is a miracle of human existence, Mr. Odom, that people can be resurrected in one lifetime  just as Christ was reborn and just as Moses, a flawed man, was chosen by God to manifest unfathomable strength in order to free his people.
> In order for you to hope for that resurrection, you would need to run toward your pain, not away from it.
> You would need to revisit the suffering you experienced when your father was reportedly absent from your childhood, and the grief you experienced when your mother died when you were 12.
> 
> You would need to wonder whether those gut-wrenching events sensitized you exquisitely to loss, made you question whether you were lovable at all and led you to take being traded from the Los Angeles Lakers much harder than you needed to.
> The Lakers were never your family, Mr. Odom. Members of that organization may have been personally invested in you, but they were also financially invested. They were making money from you.
> 
> The Kardashians may never have been your family, either, Mr. Odom. They were making money from you.
> In a small way, I am making money from you, too. My pay at Fox News includes writing this column. Thats why I wont ever treat you, Mr. Odom.
> 
> You would need to find someone who has never used you  not even a tiny bit  and then take a pristine, unadulterated journey to the raw places in your soul. It is a journey you must take in order to save yourself or to be saved.
> I have crossed the Rubicon into the world of media and commerce with you, Mr. Odom. We cant cross back into an unassailable and truthful relationship.
> 
> Think about that. Really. Think.
> 
> Now, heres a bitter pill: The same is true of your wife. The same is true of your in-laws.
> I hear that Khloe Kardashian, after a period of estrangement from you, is now at your bedside, Mr. Odom.
> Why do I even know that, if it is true? Who has released that information through public relations channels? Who will broker your collapse and recovery into a television special or a new reality TV series? Who is making your life-and-death struggle pay for them?
> 
> Maybe its time to call an old friend who never asked you for a dime and ask him to visit. Maybe its time to call a minister. Maybe its time to call a psychiatrist who will be bound by confidentiality never to divulge his evolving bond with you. Maybe you will choose, also, to call on God.
> 
> To not die, it is time to live the truth, in everything, Mr. Odom.
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2015/10/27/what-lamar-odom-needs-to-do-next.html


----------



## schadenfreude

Jayne1 said:


> Or medical school.





Lounorada said:


> No souls are taken in exchange for my knowledge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical school?



Hell yes. I would have killed for a memory like yours when I was in med school. Sheesh, I would kill for it now.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

"I pulled back on the divorce because there is no rush for it," she  tells the magazine. "For medical decisions and a ton of other things,  it's just smarter that it's put on hold. But that does not mean I'm back  with Lamar. *It's not even in our brains to think about us having a  relationship. Only time will tell*."

In other words, *If I have to take care of him the rest of his life, then forget about it!*

http://toofab.com/2015/10/28/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-people-interview/


----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom         Shady Friend Shows Up at Hospital         ... Demands Access       *

 *        10/27/2015 6:28 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE




*Lamar Odom* had a visitor Monday night ... a guy who claimed to be Lamar's assistant, insisting Lamar had summoned him ... but hospital officials smelled a rat. 
Our sources tell us the guy arrived around 11 PM and got on Lamar's floor when security stopped him. He said Lamar had called him and he came down from Vegas because Odom was insistent on seeing him.
Our sources say the guy has a history with Lamar and Odom's people believe he facilitated Lamar's drug use. The 2 men lived together in Vegas at some point.  We're told Lamar's management fired the guy the day *Lamar went into the hospital*.
Security was unbending and refused to let the man in. There was yelling and "a big scene" before he was escorted out.
Khloe was not at the hospital when it went down.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3psEdFdpc


----------



## purseproblm

Why was it a rush to call off the divorce then? They did that awfully quick even though the papers had been sitting on the judges desk for months. 
It was a storyline that dried up too quick and now we'll get the jealousy since they aren't "together" or she wants to be back together but everyone in that ridiculous family thinks she shouldn't.


----------



## Swanky

I think she called it off temporarily to continue being his patient advocate.  If the judge signed off on the papers it would change his care choices.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I know y'all don't put much faith in Radar Online, but this seems pretty easy to believe.

*KRIS PLANNING DEAL FOR LAMARS FIRST INTERVIEW POST-OVERDOSE*

*Odom still can't speak, but Jenners $eeing dollar $igns*

Posted on Oct 28, 2015 @ 4:14AM


*Lamar Odom* is just barely back from the brink of death, but RadarOnline.com has learned *Kris Jenner* is already seeing dollar signs!

 According to insiders, the famous momager is ferociously trying to get Odom back in front of the cameras  and not just for _KUWTK_.
All of a sudden, Lamars become useful to her again, an insider told Radar.

 

According to the source, Odoms medical crisis and recovery battle will be featured on the show. Anyone saying theyve not been filming throughout this doesnt know what theyre talking about, the source insisted.

 In addition, the source claimed, Jenner is even trying to start negotiating his first interview post-overdose!

 Kris is licking her lips at all the money shell make on the back of Lamars OD, the source continued. She puts on a good show of maternal concern, but theres always an agenda with Kris and Lamars troubles are no exception.

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...l&utm_campaign=KrisPlanningLamrFirstInterview


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Anymore questions on why the divorce has been delayed??


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Medical school?



First profession I thought of that requires an excellent memory. Or Shakespearean acting&#8230; or card counting, as previously suggested.  lol


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Firs profession I thought of that requires an excellent memory.  or Shakespearean acting or card counting, as previously suggested.  lol



 
I think I'll stick to the fashion industry!


----------



## glamourous1098

Maybe this is just my opinion but I think that it can be simultaneously true that Khloe is doing everything she has because she still loves Lamar while at the same time Kris is going along with it because $$$$$.


----------



## PurseNut911

Coach Lover Too said:


> I know y'all don't put much faith in Radar Online, but this seems pretty easy to believe.
> 
> *KRIS PLANNING DEAL FOR LAMARS FIRST INTERVIEW POST-OVERDOSE*
> 
> *Odom still can't speak, but Jenners $eeing dollar $igns*
> 
> Posted on Oct 28, 2015 @ 4:14AM
> 
> 
> *Lamar Odom* is just barely back from the brink of death, but RadarOnline.com has learned *Kris Jenner* is already seeing dollar signs!
> 
> According to insiders, the famous momager is ferociously trying to get Odom back in front of the cameras  and not just for _KUWTK_.
> All of a sudden, Lamars become useful to her again, an insider told Radar.
> 
> 
> 
> According to the source, Odoms medical crisis and recovery battle will be featured on the show. Anyone saying theyve not been filming throughout this doesnt know what theyre talking about, the source insisted.
> 
> In addition, the source claimed, Jenner is even trying to start negotiating his first interview post-overdose!
> 
> Kris is licking her lips at all the money shell make on the back of Lamars OD, the source continued. She puts on a good show of maternal concern, but theres always an agenda with Kris and Lamars troubles are no exception.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/celebrity-ne...l&utm_campaign=KrisPlanningLamrFirstInterview




If this is true, PMK is truly the devil incarnate.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Exclusive interview People mag = she was paid am I right? She Was able to leave his side to do that. $khlomoney.


----------



## redney

So if I'm interpreting her People interview, they cancelled the divorce but they're not ready to work on a relationship yet. So she's basically admitted cancelling the divorce was simply to keep her as wife and fully in control of him and his medical care. Disgusting.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If she's been sooooo commited all along,  why wouldn't she talk to him when he approached her at the gym a few months ago?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Encore Hermes said:


> Exclusive interview People mag = she was paid am I right? She Was able to leave his side to do that. $khlomoney.


Thats the first thing I thought too... so this whole time she was by Lamar's bedside but she did an interview and a photoshoot?


----------



## lallybelle

She says all that was done before, as promo for her book. The new quotes were from a follow up phone call before print.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Before or after, she's still getting a check


----------



## Jeanek

I'm so impressed that she was able to stay silent  for a whole 3-4 days before she sold out for an interview. If this isn't selling your soul to the devil for "fame," then I don't know what is. Truly disgusting. I hope Lamar breaks free once and for all


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I cannot believe I gave her the benefit of the doubt! There were some people here that tried to tell the rest of us, but nooooooo, I didn't believe it until I saw that article yesterday.

Well don't I feel stoopid now?!?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Can't he have her sign something to be his patient advocate without it affecting the divorce? Seems like there is more to it. 
Like maybe the insurance policies and greater access to his accounts (possible).


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Rhu Rho. Someone's p*ssed.


*Khloe Kardashian Focusing on Lamar Odoms Health Over a Relationship With Him*

 

On Wednesday morning, Khloe went off on those criticizing her _People_ cover and interview. "I want to make this VERY clear. ...My people cover, I shot and interviewed for PRIOR to all the events that happened," she tweeted. "It was contracted press for my book that I wrote months and months ago. Timing is what it is."


 "Shame on you all for thinking the worst of me. It's been a tough few weeks. I don't need your f*cked up energy!" Khloe continued. "Know the facts before you throw stones. I had to do a follow up five minute phoner after the events only because I was contracted to. I cancelled my book tour to avoid this attention."
http://www.etonline.com/news/174902...t_interview_since_lamar_odom_hospitalization/


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> Rhu Rho. Someone's p*ssed.
> 
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian Focusing on Lamar Odoms Health Over a Relationship With Him*
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday morning, Khloe went off on those criticizing her _People_ cover and interview. "I want to make this VERY clear. ...My people cover, I shot and interviewed for PRIOR to all the events that happened," she tweeted. "It was contracted press for my book that I wrote months and months ago. Timing is what it is."
> 
> 
> "Shame on you all for thinking the worst of me. It's been a tough few weeks. I don't need your f*cked up energy!" Khloe continued. "Know the facts before you throw stones. * I had to do a follow up five minute phoner after the events only because I was contracted to. *I cancelled my book tour to avoid this attention."
> http://www.etonline.com/news/174902...t_interview_since_lamar_odom_hospitalization/



Sure [del] contracted to talk about Lamar for more $$$$$$$$$$$ [/Del].


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> Sure [del] contracted to talk about Lamar for more $$$$$$$$$$$ [/del].



Right.


----------



## Swanky

lanasyogamama said:


> If she's been sooooo commited all along,  why wouldn't she talk to him when he approached her at the gym a few months ago?


 


She wasn't.  She stopped enabling and being committed to him during his drug use/cheating and started divorce proceedings.  It's really hard to love an addict, but just because you cut them off doesn't mean you ever stop loving them.  I assume they'll still get divorced after he's on a more stable life path.


----------



## guccimamma

pinkfeet said:


> I didn't say she was, I was responding to the Lance quotes.



i was agreeing with you.


----------



## Swanky

*'I'm not back with him': Khloe Kardashian breaks silence about Lamar Odom... and tells fans she was 'contractually obligated' to give the magazine a new interview *


*Khloe Kardashian* took to Twitter on Wednesday to address backlash over a magazine interview about her estranged husband Lamar Odom.

People magazine published a cover story where she addressed her decision to call off her divorce from the former NBA star following his drug binge at a brothel in Nevada.
But on Wednesday, the 31-year-old revealed she was forced to speak to the publication because she was 'contractually obligated' to in order to promote her new book, Strong Looks Better Naked.
She explained that the photo shoot and most of the interview took place before Lamar's collapse, but she was made to do a five minute 'follow up' call afterwards. 
























 
Happier times: Khloe revealed that she and husband Lamar Odom are not back together, saying she pulled back on the divorce because there is 'no rush'

'But that does not mean I'm back with Lamar. It's not even in our brains to think about us having a relationship. Only time will tell.' 
Although she denied a reconciliation - a topic that has been heavily-contested over the past couple of weeks while she remains by his bedside - Khloe did confess to still having strong feelings for her ex.
'I loved him always, and I will always love him. I don't believe love is fickle. I believe when you love someone, you are allowed to love from afar. You don't have to be with that person in order to love him.

'Only time will tell': Although Khloe has denied she is back with Lamar after his life-threatening health drama, she has suggested that it's something that could happen in the future

Khloe and Lamar, 35, tied the knot in 2009 after a whirlwind one-month romance, and their wedding was broadcast on the family's reality TV show.

But their union fell apart and, in December 2013, Khloe filed for divorce.
In her interview and book extract, the reality star opened up on her 'magical' marriage to Lamar, explaining that she loved how their union boosted her confidence and helped her 'break free' of her famous family.
But she revealed that the former NBA star's downward spiral began when he was left 'emotionally destroyed' after his beloved LA Lakers suddenly transferred him to the Dallas Mavericks in late 2011.
Speaking about their good times together, Khloe told People that after being branded 'the fat, funny sister,' she loved that Lamar didn't care about her weight.
'Lamar loved me for who I was,' she told People. 'He never talked about my weight. That didn't matter to him. That's what gave me so much confidence.'

'There are pictures where I'm in a bodycon dress and it isn't the most flattering, but I'm holding his hand and I'm smiling from ear to ear,' she said. 
In an excerpt from her new book, Strong Looks Better Naked, published in the magazine, Khloe wrote that their marriage troubles - and her dramatic weight loss  - began after Lamar was suddenly transferred to the Dallas Mavericks in December 2011.
The move left the basketball star heartbroken, and Khloe struggled to support her husband and cope with her own loneliness from being away from her large family for the first time.
'By nature, I'm a people pleaser, and it is draining both physically and mentally to please someone who is emotionally destroyed,' she wrote.




 
Stressful time: Khloe and mother Kris Jenner showed their support for Lamar at a Mavericks game against his former LA Lakers teammates in March, 2012. He was 'emotionally destroyed' by the transfer, she writes





Heartbroken: Khloe turned to the gym to cope in Dallas, as she struggled under the pressure of supporting Lamar and being away from her large family for the first time in a new city

'There was a lot on my shoulders - five months in this isolated situation, doing battle with my own emotions and trying to be strong for us.'
To cope with the pressure, Khloe threw herself into a new workout routine, calling the gym 'my escape.'
'I was really stressed and I needed a release,' she told People. 'It started becoming a healthy obsession. A side effect is I lost weight, but that was never my intention. It was for my mental sanity.'
The couple returned to Los Angeles in 2012, where their marriage deteriorated further as Lamar turned to drugs and was rumored to have repeatedly cheated on her.
But Khloe, who finally filed for divorce in 2013, has no regrets.





'Magical, special time': Khloe and Lamar at their wedding in Los Angeles in September, 2009

'It was the most magical, special time in my life, and I know what we had was really rare,' she told the magazine.
And The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star revealed in her book that tying the knot helped her 'break free' from her famous family.
'When I got married, I was no longer simply one of the Kardashians; I had my own life and a separate identity,' she writes.

'I had broken free. I was an adult (finally),' she said. 'But with Lamar gone, it was as if I had taken a giant backward step. I was back to being Khloe, but a somewhat more damaged version.'





Group identity: Khloe with sisters Kendall, Kourtney, Kim and Kylie at her wedding rehearsal dinner in September 2009. Marriage helped Khloe finally 'break free' of her famous family, she wrote

Although the couple went through divorce proceedings in July this year, the papers were not yet officially signed off on due to a backlog of papers in the city of Los Angeles, meaning the divorce wasn't finalised. 
Khloe's lawyer, Laura Wasser, appeared before a Los Angeles judge last Wednesday to withdraw the papers, a request which was approved.
The one-page document was submitted without prejudice, meaning the divorce papers can be refiled at a later date, according to multiple reports. 

According to search warrant records, Lamar is believed to have overdosed on cocaine and other drugs before he was found unconscious at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada on October 13.
He was hospitalised in Las Vegas and transferred to Los Angeles, where his family later revealed that he was undergoing therapy and showing improvement. 

Authorities haven't ruled out the possibility of taking action against the brothel or the sportsman.
Khloe went to his bedside in Nevada as soon as the news broke, where she has remained for much of the past two weeks, showing her devotion to her ex.
And although she has called off her fledgling romance with James Harden, 26, Khloe toldPeople that the Houston Rockets star has been supportive as she deals with Lamar's health crisis.
'He's been great with me, and I'm just allowing everything to unfold,' she said. 'If it's ever too overwhelming, then I understand that as well.' 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3293376/Khloe-Kardashian-finally-breaks-silence-Lamar-Odom-reconciliation-rumours-explains-real-reason-calling-divorce.html#ixzz3ptZHPu7L


----------



## pinkfeet

Wow all their faces look completely different.


----------



## sisu9

In the photo of the sisters above from Khloe's wedding - is Kim standing on a stool or something? She's the same height as Khloe! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If Khloe doesn't like all the attention, positive OR negative, she can easily fix that...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm just shaking my head at everything at this point.


----------



## Encore Hermes

And Rob


Lamar was a father figure for Rob,' the reality star revealed, adding, 'he was going through his own things that none of us understood at the time.' 

Once Lamar left - and it&#8217;s not Lamar&#8217;s fault at all &#8211; I think Rob didn&#8217;t know where to go,' she continued.
&#8216;That&#8217;s what&#8217;s so infuriating. I&#8217;m like, &#8220;Where is your will to live?"' Khloe admitted. 'It&#8217;s sad, because he&#8217;s only wasting his life more and more.&#8217;



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-wasting-life-more.html#ixzz3puGbM6C0


----------



## Lounorada

sisu9 said:


> In the photo of the sisters above from Khloe's wedding - is Kim standing on a stool or something? She's the same height as Khloe! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## arnott

sisu9 said:


> In the photo of the sisters above from Khloe's wedding - is Kim standing on a stool or something? She's the same height as Khloe! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> *Can't he have her sign something to be his patient advocate without it affecting the divorce?* Seems like there is more to it.
> Like maybe the insurance policies and greater access to his accounts (possible).






exactly!!! i was just saying that this morning.   why cancel the divorce when he could have just had her listed on some official document as the person in charge of his healthcare should he need it.  they don't have to be married for that to happen!    if she is all about helping him and NOT getting back with him why stay married??


----------



## redney

pinkfeet said:


> Wow all their faces look completely different.



Every single one of them!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kourt is the only one who looks the same. Kendall has definitely had a nose job.


----------



## White Orchid

Looking at, or going by, that photo I don't think either of the Jenner girls were anything even remotely special.


----------



## Sasha2012

sisu9 said:


> In the photo of the sisters above from Khloe's wedding - is Kim standing on a stool or something? She's the same height as Khloe! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



If I remember I think Khloe took off her shoes during her reception so all her sisters have heels on in that pic and she doesn't.


----------



## Lounorada

pinkfeet said:


> Wow all their faces look completely different.


 
Aside from Kourtney who still looks pretty much the same, but Kendulls face looks even _more_ different now than Kylies does...


----------



## VickyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'I'm not back with him': Khloe Kardashian breaks silence about Lamar Odom... and tells fans she was 'contractually obligated' to give the magazine a new interview *
> 
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian* took to Twitter on Wednesday to address backlash over a magazine interview about her estranged husband Lamar Odom.
> 
> People magazine published a cover story where she addressed her decision to call off her divorce from the former NBA star following his drug binge at a brothel in Nevada.
> But on Wednesday, the 31-year-old revealed she was forced to speak to the publication because she was 'contractually obligated' to in order to promote her new book, Strong Looks Better Naked.
> She explained that the photo shoot and most of the interview took place before Lamar's collapse, but she was made to do a five minute 'follow up' call afterwards.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DE0485C00000578-3293376-Speaking_out_Khloe_told_fans_on_Twitter_that_her_People_story-m-22_1446045422489.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DE0558800000578-3293376-image-m-18_1446045333803.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DE0485C00000578-3293376-image-m-16_1446045282647.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DAB767400000578-3293376-image-m-26_1446045644070.jpg
> Happier times: Khloe revealed that she and husband Lamar Odom are not back together, saying she pulled back on the divorce because there is 'no rush'
> 
> 'But that does not mean I'm back with Lamar. It's not even in our brains to think about us having a relationship. Only time will tell.'
> Although she denied a reconciliation - a topic that has been heavily-contested over the past couple of weeks while she remains by his bedside - Khloe did confess to still having strong feelings for her ex.
> 'I loved him always, and I will always love him. I don't believe love is fickle. I believe when you love someone, you are allowed to love from afar. You don't have to be with that person in order to love him.
> 
> 'Only time will tell': Although Khloe has denied she is back with Lamar after his life-threatening health drama, she has suggested that it's something that could happen in the future
> 
> Khloe and Lamar, 35, tied the knot in 2009 after a whirlwind one-month romance, and their wedding was broadcast on the family's reality TV show.
> 
> But their union fell apart and, in December 2013, Khloe filed for divorce.
> In her interview and book extract, the reality star opened up on her 'magical' marriage to Lamar, explaining that she loved how their union boosted her confidence and helped her 'break free' of her famous family.
> But she revealed that the former NBA star's downward spiral began when he was left 'emotionally destroyed' after his beloved LA Lakers suddenly transferred him to the Dallas Mavericks in late 2011.
> Speaking about their good times together, Khloe told People that after being branded 'the fat, funny sister,' she loved that Lamar didn't care about her weight.
> 'Lamar loved me for who I was,' she told People. 'He never talked about my weight. That didn't matter to him. That's what gave me so much confidence.'
> 
> 'There are pictures where I'm in a bodycon dress and it isn't the most flattering, but I'm holding his hand and I'm smiling from ear to ear,' she said.
> In an excerpt from her new book, Strong Looks Better Naked, published in the magazine, Khloe wrote that their marriage troubles - and her dramatic weight loss  - began after Lamar was suddenly transferred to the Dallas Mavericks in December 2011.
> The move left the basketball star heartbroken, and Khloe struggled to support her husband and cope with her own loneliness from being away from her large family for the first time.
> 'By nature, I'm a people pleaser, and it is draining both physically and mentally to please someone who is emotionally destroyed,' she wrote.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DE05DA500000578-3293376-image-m-29_1446046475803.jpg
> Stressful time: Khloe and mother Kris Jenner showed their support for Lamar at a Mavericks game against his former LA Lakers teammates in March, 2012. He was 'emotionally destroyed' by the transfer, she writes
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DE05DAD00000578-3293376-image-a-28_1446046471336.jpgHeartbroken: Khloe turned to the gym to cope in Dallas, as she struggled under the pressure of supporting Lamar and being away from her large family for the first time in a new city
> 
> 'There was a lot on my shoulders - five months in this isolated situation, doing battle with my own emotions and trying to be strong for us.'
> To cope with the pressure, Khloe threw herself into a new workout routine, calling the gym 'my escape.'
> 'I was really stressed and I needed a release,' she told People. 'It started becoming a healthy obsession. A side effect is I lost weight, but that was never my intention. It was for my mental sanity.'
> The couple returned to Los Angeles in 2012, where their marriage deteriorated further as Lamar turned to drugs and was rumored to have repeatedly cheated on her.
> But Khloe, who finally filed for divorce in 2013, has no regrets.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DD89B4900000578-3293376-image-m-33_1446047631492.jpg'Magical, special time': Khloe and Lamar at their wedding in Los Angeles in September, 2009
> 
> 'It was the most magical, special time in my life, and I know what we had was really rare,' she told the magazine.
> And The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star revealed in her book that tying the knot helped her 'break free' from her famous family.
> 'When I got married, I was no longer simply one of the Kardashians; I had my own life and a separate identity,' she writes.
> 
> 'I had broken free. I was an adult (finally),' she said. 'But with Lamar gone, it was as if I had taken a giant backward step. I was back to being Khloe, but a somewhat more damaged version.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/10/28/15/2DA5C4E200000578-3293376-image-m-35_1446047928055.jpgGroup identity: Khloe with sisters Kendall, Kourtney, Kim and Kylie at her wedding rehearsal dinner in September 2009. Marriage helped Khloe finally 'break free' of her famous family, she wrote
> 
> Although the couple went through divorce proceedings in July this year, the papers were not yet officially signed off on due to a backlog of papers in the city of Los Angeles, meaning the divorce wasn't finalised.
> Khloe's lawyer, Laura Wasser, appeared before a Los Angeles judge last Wednesday to withdraw the papers, a request which was approved.
> The one-page document was submitted without prejudice, meaning the divorce papers can be refiled at a later date, according to multiple reports.
> 
> According to search warrant records, Lamar is believed to have overdosed on cocaine and other drugs before he was found unconscious at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada on October 13.
> He was hospitalised in Las Vegas and transferred to Los Angeles, where his family later revealed that he was undergoing therapy and showing improvement.
> 
> Authorities haven't ruled out the possibility of taking action against the brothel or the sportsman.
> Khloe went to his bedside in Nevada as soon as the news broke, where she has remained for much of the past two weeks, showing her devotion to her ex.
> And although she has called off her fledgling romance with James Harden, 26, Khloe toldPeople that the Houston Rockets star has been supportive as she deals with Lamar's health crisis.
> 'He's been great with me, and I'm just allowing everything to unfold,' she said. 'If it's ever too overwhelming, then I understand that as well.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3293376/Khloe-Kardashian-finally-breaks-silence-Lamar-Odom-reconciliation-rumours-explains-real-reason-calling-divorce.html#ixzz3ptZHPu7L



That last pic of all the girls is so comical! Kim must be standing on 2 apple boxes to be that tall!!!  Plus she looks like a Disney cartoon character.


----------



## dr.pepper

I am floored she is on the cover. Wow.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Rhu Rho. Someone's p*ssed.
> 
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian Focusing on Lamar Odoms Health Over a Relationship With Him*
> 
> 
> 
> On Wednesday morning, Khloe went off on those criticizing her _People_ cover and interview. "I want to make this VERY clear. ...My people cover, I shot and interviewed for PRIOR to all the events that happened," she tweeted. "It was contracted press for my book that I wrote months and months ago. Timing is what it is."
> 
> 
> "Shame on you all for thinking the worst of me. It's been a tough few weeks. I don't need your f*cked up energy!" Khloe continued. "Know the facts before you throw stones. I had to do a follow up five minute phoner after the events only because I was contracted to. I cancelled my book tour to avoid this attention."
> http://www.etonline.com/news/174902...t_interview_since_lamar_odom_hospitalization/




Hi Khlomoney! I married the Pope!


----------



## Swanky

I wonder if Joe and Lamar were using together?


*Lamar Odom's Dad         Khloe is Keeping Me From My Son       *
http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/29/lamar-odom-dad-joe-khloe-kardashian/










*Lamar Odom*'s dad went to see his son last night but he was shut down, and he blames *Khloe* *Kardashian*.
An angry and frustrated *Joe Odom* went to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A. Wednesday night, but he was told he wasn't on the visitors list. 
Joe is sure Lamar wants to see him ... he says they hung out in Vegas almost daily before his son's medical emergency.
The elder Odom is convinced the Kardashians are behind it all, which, as he says, pisses him off.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pxrZony0


----------



## Eva1991

labelwhore04 said:


> Kourt is the only one who looks the same. Kendall has definitely had a nose job.



Agree. Kendall's nose looks so different now. Kylie used to be cute. Such a shame she messed up with her face.


----------



## Ladybug09

They walked the dog on her yesterday on Wendy.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> They walked the dog on her yesterday on Wendy.



What does that mean and what did they say?


----------



## dr.pepper

Maybe Lamar doesn't want to see the dad? Maybe it stirs up too much crap and he needs that mental energy for recovery?

I DO believe Khloe would stop his dad from seeing him, but I also believe Joe is a liar.


----------



## anitalilac

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'I'm not back with him': Khloe Kardashian breaks silence about Lamar Odom... and tells fans she was 'contractually obligated' to give the magazine a new interview *
> 
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian* took to Twitter on Wednesday to address backlash over a magazine interview about her estranged husband Lamar Odom.
> 
> People magazine published a cover story where she addressed her decision to call off her divorce from the former NBA star following his drug binge at a brothel in Nevada.
> But on Wednesday, the 31-year-old revealed she was forced to speak to the publication because she was 'contractually obligated' to in order to promote her new book, Strong Looks Better Naked.
> She explained that the photo shoot and most of the interview took place before Lamar's collapse, but she was made to do a five minute 'follow up' call afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happier times: Khloe revealed that she and husband Lamar Odom are not back together, saying she pulled back on the divorce because there is 'no rush'
> 
> 'But that does not mean I'm back with Lamar. It's not even in our brains to think about us having a relationship. Only time will tell.'
> Although she denied a reconciliation - a topic that has been heavily-contested over the past couple of weeks while she remains by his bedside - Khloe did confess to still having strong feelings for her ex.
> 'I loved him always, and I will always love him. I don't believe love is fickle. I believe when you love someone, you are allowed to love from afar. You don't have to be with that person in order to love him.
> 
> 'Only time will tell': Although Khloe has denied she is back with Lamar after his life-threatening health drama, she has suggested that it's something that could happen in the future
> 
> Khloe and Lamar, 35, tied the knot in 2009 after a whirlwind one-month romance, and their wedding was broadcast on the family's reality TV show.
> 
> But their union fell apart and, in December 2013, Khloe filed for divorce.
> In her interview and book extract, the reality star opened up on her 'magical' marriage to Lamar, explaining that she loved how their union boosted her confidence and helped her 'break free' of her famous family.
> But she revealed that the former NBA star's downward spiral began when he was left 'emotionally destroyed' after his beloved LA Lakers suddenly transferred him to the Dallas Mavericks in late 2011.
> Speaking about their good times together, Khloe told People that after being branded 'the fat, funny sister,' she loved that Lamar didn't care about her weight.
> 'Lamar loved me for who I was,' she told People. 'He never talked about my weight. That didn't matter to him. That's what gave me so much confidence.'
> 
> 'There are pictures where I'm in a bodycon dress and it isn't the most flattering, but I'm holding his hand and I'm smiling from ear to ear,' she said.
> In an excerpt from her new book, Strong Looks Better Naked, published in the magazine, Khloe wrote that their marriage troubles - and her dramatic weight loss  - began after Lamar was suddenly transferred to the Dallas Mavericks in December 2011.
> The move left the basketball star heartbroken, and Khloe struggled to support her husband and cope with her own loneliness from being away from her large family for the first time.
> 'By nature, I'm a people pleaser, and it is draining both physically and mentally to please someone who is emotionally destroyed,' she wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stressful time: Khloe and mother Kris Jenner showed their support for Lamar at a Mavericks game against his former LA Lakers teammates in March, 2012. He was 'emotionally destroyed' by the transfer, she writes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heartbroken: Khloe turned to the gym to cope in Dallas, as she struggled under the pressure of supporting Lamar and being away from her large family for the first time in a new city
> 
> 'There was a lot on my shoulders - five months in this isolated situation, doing battle with my own emotions and trying to be strong for us.'
> To cope with the pressure, Khloe threw herself into a new workout routine, calling the gym 'my escape.'
> 'I was really stressed and I needed a release,' she told People. 'It started becoming a healthy obsession. A side effect is I lost weight, but that was never my intention. It was for my mental sanity.'
> The couple returned to Los Angeles in 2012, where their marriage deteriorated further as Lamar turned to drugs and was rumored to have repeatedly cheated on her.
> But Khloe, who finally filed for divorce in 2013, has no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Magical, special time': Khloe and Lamar at their wedding in Los Angeles in September, 2009
> 
> 'It was the most magical, special time in my life, and I know what we had was really rare,' she told the magazine.
> And The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star revealed in her book that tying the knot helped her 'break free' from her famous family.
> 'When I got married, I was no longer simply one of the Kardashians; I had my own life and a separate identity,' she writes.
> 
> 'I had broken free. I was an adult (finally),' she said. 'But with Lamar gone, it was as if I had taken a giant backward step. I was back to being Khloe, but a somewhat more damaged version.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group identity: Khloe with sisters Kendall, Kourtney, Kim and Kylie at her wedding rehearsal dinner in September 2009. Marriage helped Khloe finally 'break free' of her famous family, she wrote
> 
> Although the couple went through divorce proceedings in July this year, the papers were not yet officially signed off on due to a backlog of papers in the city of Los Angeles, meaning the divorce wasn't finalised.
> Khloe's lawyer, Laura Wasser, appeared before a Los Angeles judge last Wednesday to withdraw the papers, a request which was approved.
> The one-page document was submitted without prejudice, meaning the divorce papers can be refiled at a later date, according to multiple reports.
> 
> According to search warrant records, Lamar is believed to have overdosed on cocaine and other drugs before he was found unconscious at the Love Ranch brothel in Crystal, Nevada on October 13.
> He was hospitalised in Las Vegas and transferred to Los Angeles, where his family later revealed that he was undergoing therapy and showing improvement.
> 
> Authorities haven't ruled out the possibility of taking action against the brothel or the sportsman.
> Khloe went to his bedside in Nevada as soon as the news broke, where she has remained for much of the past two weeks, showing her devotion to her ex.
> And although she has called off her fledgling romance with James Harden, 26, Khloe toldPeople that the Houston Rockets star has been supportive as she deals with Lamar's health crisis.
> 'He's been great with me, and I'm just allowing everything to unfold,' she said. 'If it's ever too overwhelming, then I understand that as well.'
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3293376/Khloe-Kardashian-finally-breaks-silence-Lamar-Odom-reconciliation-rumours-explains-real-reason-calling-divorce.html#ixzz3ptZHPu7L



Kendull looks average..pretty....but just average pretty...


----------



## CherryKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wonder if Joe and Lamar were using together?
> 
> 
> *Lamar Odom's Dad         Khloe is Keeping Me From My Son       *
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/10/29/lamar-odom-dad-joe-khloe-kardashian/
> 
> 
> 
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/10/29/0-8z6diaix-1080x608.jpg
> 
> 
> *Lamar Odom*'s dad went to see his son last night but he was shut down, and he blames *Khloe* *Kardashian*.
> An angry and frustrated *Joe Odom* went to Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A. Wednesday night, but he was told he wasn't on the visitors list.
> Joe is sure Lamar wants to see him ... he says they hung out in Vegas almost daily before his son's medical emergency.
> The elder Odom is convinced the Kardashians are behind it all, which, as he says, pisses him off.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pxrZony0



Honestly can't say I blame Khlo. I mean I'm sure she is making that decision, but I don't think it's wrong. Joe is a user and was always coming to Lamar for money, or whatever he could get. I wouldn't put it past him to use Lamar's vulnerability to his advantage. As sick as that sounds, I know I don't know Joe, but his presence would not be healthy at this time. Especially if they were together in Vegas often - yeah, wonder what they did there. 

Not saying that K's aren't seen $ signs in all of this, but remember went this all started going down, and Joe spoke out about the Kardashian's and how awful they were... and Lamar defended them 'till the end, because they were the only family he had? Maybe I'm crazy but I truly do believe they all love him and see him as a family member, despite what was said on the show. Just my opinion...


----------



## berrydiva

So because she was contractually obligated to do the interview means she HAD to speak about the situation with him.  Couldn't she just have her handlers say she will not answer questions about Lamar like many other celebs do? They all provide a list of topics off limits.


----------



## Swanky

I think her point was the cover and interview was shot and scheduled to run pre-OD.  She was obligated to do a follow up and inevitably they ask about any news since they recorded/wrote the article before.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> So because she was contractually obligated to do the interview means she HAD to speak about the situation with him.  Couldn't she just have her handlers say she will not answer questions about Lamar like many other celebs do? They all provide a list of topics off limits.



Yes she can.  They (kardahsians) do it all the time, with off limit questions.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She may have had an obligation to do the interview, but she didn't have to answer questions about the book. Because if the issue with Lamar never happened, she'd just be discussing the topic at hand.


----------



## solange

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think her point was the cover and interview was shot a s scheduled to run pre-OD.  She was obligated to do a follow up and inevitably they ask about any news since they recorded/wrote the article before.



It did seem that most of the interview contained Lamar/book related stuff that sounded general and, therefore, most likely from the original interview that happened months before this. One or two lines sounded new.


----------



## Swanky

Agree.


----------



## Swanky

*          Lamar Odom            Calling the Shots at Hospital ...            Khloe Didn't Block Father        *

 *         10/29/2015 8:54 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE
*




*

*Lamar Odom* is doing well enough that he's making his own decisions at the hospital, including who gets in to visit him -- so *Khloe Kardashian* had nothing to do with his dad getting turned away.
 Our sources tell us Lamar's recovery has progressed to the point that  he is communicating with doctors and fully participating in decisions  about his treatment. We're told that's why Khloe finally decided to  leave the hospital a few days ago.
 As for what went down when *Joe Odom* went to the hospital -- we're told Khloe was not even there at the time ... so, if anyone *blocked Lamar's dad*, it was most likely Lamar himself.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3pzw5VT3c
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## redney

Whatever you say, PMK.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Whatever you say, PMK.



That is EXACTLY what I thought when I read that too!


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> What does that mean and what did they say?


When I say it, I mean they talked really bad about her. No hold bars.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> When I say it, I mean they talked really bad about her. No hold bars.




Thank you for that.

I like Wendy very much, but I really dislike her producers and their use of halting the conversation to have the audience clap or moan... and then pan the audience and then show Wendy's reaction to the audience when i just want to hear her talk.  Because I like her honesty, as I said and I don't like constant interruptions.

That's something you cannot do in radio and she came from radio... go back to just talking and stop wasting time with audience clapping, cheering and moaning every 3 seconds. Although this time, in this video, it wasn't as bad, but it usually is.  lol

/Rant over.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> I like Wendy very much, but I really dislike her producers and their use of halting the conversation to have the audience clap or moan... and then pan the audience and then show Wendy's reaction to the audience when i just want to hear her talk.  Because I like her honesty, as I said and I don't like constant interruptions.
> 
> That's something you cannot do in radio and she came from radio... go back to just talking and stop wasting time with audience clapping, cheering and moaning every 3 seconds. Although this time, in this video, it wasn't as bad, but it usually is.  lol
> 
> /Rant over.



I LOATHE the interruptions. I also dislike 50 million and one little segments. Then when she gets to interview  the guest, she barely has any time to ask many questions. Another thing that's irksome is that when she does ask questions she should start first with their movie that they're promoting, or their event. Instead she likes to dig into past negative stuff first.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Well she said what must of us are thinking. $$$$$$$$


----------



## Jikena

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> I like Wendy very much, but I really dislike her producers and their use of halting the conversation to have the audience clap or moan... and then pan the audience and then show Wendy's reaction to the audience when i just want to hear her talk.  Because I like her honesty, as I said and I don't like constant interruptions.
> 
> That's something you cannot do in radio and she came from radio... go back to just talking and stop wasting time with audience clapping, cheering and moaning every 3 seconds. Although this time, in this video, it wasn't as bad, but it usually is.  lol
> 
> /Rant over.



Couldn't go past 2 minutes. 
I don't know this Wendy show but I remember seeing a video once and she was mocking Kim's surgery, which is funny seeing her face is completely fake and botoxed.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jikena said:


> Couldn't go past 2 minutes.
> I don't know this Wendy show but I remember seeing a video once and she was mocking Kim's surgery, which is funny seeing her face is completely fake and botoxed.



But the difference is Wendy ADMITS to her PS! &#128526;


----------



## Swanky

Wendy only admits to Botox on her face and said it's only once in a while.  She just said that today or yesterday when I watched.


----------



## Ladybug09

That was yesterday.


----------



## AEGIS

lamar was barely conscious last report but now he's cognizant enough to make decisions?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> I like Wendy very much, but I really dislike her producers and their use of halting the conversation to have the audience clap or moan... and then pan the audience and then show Wendy's reaction to the audience when i just want to hear her talk.  Because I like her honesty, as I said and I don't like constant interruptions.
> 
> That's something you cannot do in radio and she came from radio... go back to just talking and stop wasting time with audience clapping, cheering and moaning every 3 seconds. Although this time, in this video, it wasn't as bad, but it usually is.  lol
> 
> /Rant over.




Wendy's face! Gud lort! And why did she keep doing tongue-in-cheek literally? Like, she was cleaning her teeth with her tongue?


----------



## chowlover2

Sadly, I think he is worse off than they are letting on. 

I was watching an interview with Drew Barrymore tonight. When she was 13-14 she was sent to a hardcore rehab for 18 months. She says it saved her life. When Lamar hopefully gets better, I think this is exactly what he needs. Not one of those places that Lindsay Lohan frequents...


----------



## pukasonqo

i am surprised lilo is not offering to become lamar's sponsor or sobriety buddy!


----------



## Swanky

I heard Drew on Stern this week discussing that. It was super interesting, but different than an adult's addict rehab.  They were preparing her for emancipation and teaching her grown up life skills as well.

Last report he was getting better, now he's walking a little. Seems like normal progress?  The thing is, no real statements have been made by the family, it's all "sources" so we truly have no idea how bad he ever really was.


----------



## guccimamma

AEGIS said:


> lamar was barely conscious last report but now he's cognizant enough to make decisions?



i keep picturing weekend at bernies.


----------



## Lounorada

Wendys face scares the bejesus out of me


----------



## Jayne1

I think Lamar either had to make a full recovery, almost immediately, or pass on, for Khloe to stay "the wife."

Her desired role is either wife of a BB player or the grieving widow.



> *Khloé leaves Lamar&#8217;s side to support James Harden*
> 
> While Lamar Odom continues to recover in a Los Angeles hospital, Khloé Kardashian is keeping the ball rolling in her relationship with James Harden.
> 
> Kardashian, 31, reportedly took a break from being at Odom&#8217;s bedside to support her boyfriend and NBA star Harden, 26, on Wednesday night.
> 
> *&#8220;Just an FYI Khloé Kardashian was in Houston tonight for Rockets&#8217; opener,&#8221; tweeted Associated Press reporter Kristie Rieken.*
> 
> *According to E! News, Kardashian and Harden haven&#8217;t broken up &#8212; despite the starlet spending copious amounts of time with her ailing husband, 35.*




http://pagesix.com/2015/10/30/khloe...ouston/?_ga=1.256144907.1232449111.1445645295


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I think Lamar either had to make a full recovery, almost immediately, or pass on, for Khloe to stay "the wife."
> 
> Her desired role is either wife of a BB player or the grieving widow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pagesix.com/2015/10/30/khloe...ouston/?_ga=1.256144907.1232449111.1445645295


 
No, pics?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Just read on TMZ that Lamar's kidney's are now working fine.


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read on TMZ that Lamar's kidney's are now working fine.



It's a PMK miracle!


----------



## guccimamma

so khloe called off her divorce to be by lamar's side....then flies to houston to be with the one who is sponsored by adidas.

sounds reasonable to me. she's back to business.


----------



## Swanky

She stopped the divorce but said specifically they're not trying to reconcile.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Wendys face scares the bejesus out of me


I agree....It's a mess...and her body, when she turns to the side, that profile with those boobs.. a mess.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'll admit I googled to see if she's transgender just because that's the impression I got by looking at her. Guess she gets that a lot.


----------



## tomz_grl

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree....It's a mess...and her body, when she turns to the side, that profile with those boobs.. a mess.



I wonder how she's able to remain upright?

I like to watch her show though. Hot topics is a guilty pleasure and my 15 minute mid morning break while working.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She stopped the divorce but said specifically they're not trying to reconcile.



yeah, i know. 

it's just all so bizarre.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Just read on TMZ that Lamar's kidney's are now working fine.




From needing a donor to kidney is working just fine?!?! When you need a replacement kidney that means it just doesn't work anymore, KAPUT!!!!


----------



## yajaira

Lounorada said:


> Wendys face scares the bejesus out of me



Every time i see "wendys" it makes me want to pig out lol


----------



## Swanky

*Lamar Odom         Kidney Turnaround         Off Dialysis        *

 *        10/30/2015 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*L**amar Odom* has made a shocking turnaround ... his kidneys have improved so much he'll be off 6 hours of daily dialysis and he won't need a kidney transplant ... TMZ has learned. 
We're told the big hurdle for days has been Lamar's kidneys and they've responded so well in the last 48 hours they've moved him from the ICU where he was getting dialysis in a private room.
Doctors told Lamar *his kidney problems* were life-threatening, and they told him they're surprised at the dramatic improvement.
Lamar is on the floor where hospital staff performs physical therapy. We're told Lamar's motor skills are impaired from the strokes, and he'll undergo increasingly rigorous therapy to regain function. 
We're told the *Kardashians* are happy about the news, with one big caveat ... Lamar's now able to make his own decisions, and *he hasn't necessarily chosen wisely* during the last few months.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3q5kmj4l9


----------



## redney

> We're told the *Kardashians* are happy about the news, with one big caveat ... Lamar's now able to make his own decisions, and *he hasn't necessarily chosen wisely* during the last few months.


Of course. "Told" by PMK. His other unwise decision was to "agree" to cancel divorce proceedings.


----------



## Ladybug09

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder how she's able to remain upright?
> 
> I like to watch her show though. Hot topics is a guilty pleasure and my 15 minute mid morning break while working.



 oh I like the show too, it's very entertaining. I just sometimes she just irkslol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

He's dead. He's alive. He's on dialysis. He's off. He had 12 strokes. He had none.
Divorce is on. Divorce is off. I'ma be by his side. I'm outta here.

What'd I miss?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

redney said:


> Of course. "Told" by PMK. His other unwise decision was to "agree" to cancel divorce proceedings.



Lamar>>>>*I'm making my own decisions and my situation will not be a part of the show.*

Khloe>>>>*Hasta la vista baby*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It's about time we heard from Scott. Just sayin'.


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> He's dead. He's alive. He's on dialysis. He's off. He had 12 strokes. He had none.
> Divorce is on. Divorce is off. I'ma be by his side. I'm outta here.
> 
> What'd I miss?



Spot on!



Coach Lover Too said:


> Lamar>>>>*I'm making my own decisions and my situation will not be a part of the show.*
> 
> Khloe>>>>*Hasta la vista baby*


----------



## Ladybug09

Coach Lover Too said:


> He's dead. He's alive. He's on dialysis. He's off. He had 12 strokes. He had none.
> Divorce is on. Divorce is off. I'ma be by his side. I'm outta here.
> 
> What'd I miss?



For real right!


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lamar>>>>*I'm making my own decisions and my situation will not be a part of the show.*
> 
> Khloe>>>>*Hasta la vista baby*


----------



## labelwhore04

I wish Lamar would talk to TMZ himself instead of PMK being his mouthpiece and making up all kinds of stories. It's really sick that she's spinning his story to fit her agenda and he can't even speak for himself. I don't believe a word of what's being reported because i know it's all being carefully calculated by her.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I hope Khloe take Lamar dumb azz to he cleaners simply for him being dumb and getting involved with this family. Like dude how can you put yourself in the position where the kardashians have a say over your medical care. Freaking loser


----------



## schadenfreude

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lamar>>>>*I'm making my own decisions and my situation will not be a part of the show.*
> 
> Khloe>>>>*Hasta la vista baby*



Pretty much. Heard she was in Houston the other night for one of Harden's games. BYE LAMLAM


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Lamar>>>>*I'm making my own decisions and my situation will not be a part of the show.*
> 
> Khloe>>>>*Hasta la vista baby*




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I hope Khloe take Lamar dumb azz to he cleaners simply for him being dumb and getting involved with this family. *Like dude how can you put yourself in the position where the kardashians have a say over your medical care. Freaking loser*


----------



## Sassys

WAY to much death around this family lately.


*'It's hurtful but you have to go on': Khloe Kardashian comforts Malika on  Dash Dolls after her ex Chinx dies... comes just months before Lamar's  collapse*

Khloe  Kardashian's estranged husband Lamar Odom almost died when he was found  unconscious in a Nevada brothel on October 13.
And, oddly,  something similar happened to her best friend Malika Haqq, 32, as was revealed  on Sunday's episode of Dash Dolls.
Malika is seen  crying in bed after finding out her ex-boyfriend, rapper Chinx Drugs, was shot  dead in a drive-by shooting in May.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...weeks-Lamar-s-health-scare.html#ixzz3qMOO6kVq


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> WAY to much death around this family lately.
> 
> 
> *'It's hurtful but you have to go on': Khloe Kardashian comforts Malika on  Dash Dolls after her ex Chinx dies... comes just months before Lamar's  collapse*
> 
> Khloe  Kardashian's estranged husband Lamar Odom almost died when he was found  unconscious in a Nevada brothel on October 13.
> And, oddly,  something similar happened to her best friend Malika Haqq, 32, as was revealed  on Sunday's episode of Dash Dolls.
> Malika is seen  crying in bed after finding out her ex-boyfriend, rapper Chinx Drugs, was shot  dead in a drive-by shooting in May.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...weeks-Lamar-s-health-scare.html#ixzz3qMOO6kVq


 
Chinx Drugs?


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's not lately was in May. 

And in th article "...something similar..."  Chinx was gunned down on the streets add died. Lamar was in a brothel and with drugs in his system, still alive. 

Hardly similar.  But that's the daily mail for you 



Sassys said:


> WAY to much death around this family lately.
> 
> 
> *'It's hurtful but you have to go on': Khloe Kardashian comforts Malika on  Dash Dolls after her ex Chinx dies... comes just months before Lamar's  collapse*
> 
> Khloe  Kardashian's estranged husband Lamar Odom almost died when he was found  unconscious in a Nevada brothel on October 13.
> And, oddly,  something similar happened to her best friend Malika Haqq, 32, as was revealed  on Sunday's episode of Dash Dolls.
> Malika is seen  crying in bed after finding out her ex-boyfriend, rapper Chinx Drugs, was shot  dead in a drive-by shooting in May.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...weeks-Lamar-s-health-scare.html#ixzz3qMOO6kVq


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It's not lately was in May.
> 
> And in th article "...something similar..."  Chinx was gunned down on the streets add died. Lamar was in a brothel and with drugs in his system, still alive.
> 
> Hardly similar.  But that's the daily mail for you


 
What I mean is, Lamar's two best friends died as well. The guy Lamar's driver hit, Lamar's cousin. All "connected" to this family.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> What I mean is, Lamar's two best friends died as well. The guy Lamar's driver hit, Lamar's cousin. All "connected" to this family.



How were they connected?   lamar's friends, were his friends not the kardashians. So I dint consider the, 'connected' to the family. 

Neither was Chinx


----------



## guccimamma

wake up and speak to us lammy!


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> wake up and speak to us lammy!



Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have had her hands full of late, but Khloe Kardashian can still find time to squeeze in a spot of retail therapy.

The 31-year-old has been juggling hospital visits to her estranged husband Lamar Odom and a quick sojourn to Houston to watch boyfriend James Harden hit the field. 

But on Monday the blonde was seen doing a spot of shopping at homeware store Williams Sonoma in Los Angeles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ide-hitting-homeware-store.html#ixzz3qOLjE5Z1


----------



## Swanky

I like her cut and color.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Had time for a cut but those roots don't look colored. Maybe she is pregnant


----------



## Jeanek

Her roots are several shades lighter than natural. Plus hair dyes don't contain any chemicals to put babies in danger. That was like in the 60s.  And holy cow. Leave your fish lips alone!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jeanek said:


> Her roots are several shades lighter than natural. Plus hair dyes don't contain any chemicals to put babies in danger. That was like in the 60s.  And holy cow. Leave your fish lips alone!



How dark is her true 'natural'?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> It's a PMK miracle!





Sure reads like it's all set up, doesn't it? From multiple strokes to near death to kidney failure to miraculous recovery, enough to sign the papers... as the Balloon Boy said in 2009, *'We did this for the show!' *


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dc-cutie said:


> it's not lately was in may.
> 
> And in th article "...something similar..."  chinx was gunned down on the streets add died. Lamar was in a brothel and with drugs in his system, still alive.
> 
> Hardly similar.  But that's the daily mail for you





dc-cutie said:


> how were they connected?   Lamar's friends, were his friends not the kardashians. So i dint consider the, 'connected' to the family.
> 
> Neither was chinx



+1


----------



## Swanky

Her roots are darker on purpose, it's "s'ombre" - soft/some ombre.


----------



## Livia1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her roots are darker on purpose, it's "s'ombre" - soft/some ombre.




How dare you ruin the pregnancy speculations


----------



## Swanky

Oh sorry! LOL! :lolots:
I am terribly reasonable, it won't happen again!


----------



## Livia1

As long as we're clear


----------



## Lola69

swanky mama of three said:


> i like her cut and color.




+1


----------



## Sasha2012

She's had a pretty rough couple of weeks and Khloe Kardashian probably could do with a night out.

But the 31-year-old appeared weary and drawn as she arrived to help younger sister Kendall Jenner celebrate her birthday at a trendy Hollywood night spot.

The reality star showed off her curves in a skin tight black bodysuit and added a cropped leather jacket and matching leather and silver chains purse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-celebrate-birthday-skintight-bodysuit.html


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

What is going on with her lips there? Lol


----------



## Lounorada

Wearing a unitard as an outfit looks utterly stupid.
Her makeup looks atrocious.
Her lips look a botched mess and her nose looks different...


----------



## Jikena

Yeah her nose looks different. I don't know if it's the makeup of she  had something changed to her face but she looks weird... A "too much  surgery" look. And that thing she's wearing is see through. Can see her  belly button.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She looks like she had work done


----------



## pinkfeet

To me it looks like she lost some weight, and her filler is wearing off. I suspect she will get a refill soon.


----------



## labelwhore04

That makeup is baaad, she looks like a drag queen


----------



## Lounorada

Has she had the tip of her nose shaved off/shortened like Kim did?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Something's changed but I can't figure out what!

Notice she's hiding her Kamel toe with her bag too!


----------



## White Orchid

I like the short hair.  The only drawback is that it now highlights how bad her face now is not to mention those "eew-inducing" lips.  You just can't win Koko :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

I have no idea why I can never quote from people's posts who are on top of the page, but Coach Lover, in response to you, I'm actually surprised she didn't need a wider bag!


----------



## arnott

Jikena said:


> Yeah her nose looks different. I don't know if it's the makeup of she  had something changed to her face but she looks weird... A "too much  surgery" look. And that thing she's wearing is see through. Can see her  belly button.



Her face looks older in the last set of pics.


----------



## Sasha2012

She openly chronicled her struggles to conceive during her relationship with Lamar Odom while filming their reality show in her 20s.

But when it comes to big sister Kim Kardashian's concerns about her future fertility, it seems Khloe Kardashian doesn't want to know.

Now 31 and in the early stages of a relationship, the reality star told Yahoo Style that Kim has been trying to persuade her to freeze her eggs.

'Kims trying to talk to me about freezing eggs but Im like b**** how old do you think I am?' she said.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eals-Kim-wants-freeze-eggs.html#ixzz3qUZluAOd


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That catsuit isn't doing it for you, sorry Khloe. I know you're really trying but it's just not working. 

The haircut is ok but that makeup is terrible.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She is so fugly lol I'm sorry


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> Has she had the tip of her nose shaved off/shortened like Kim did?



Sure looks like it


----------



## Nathalya

No khloe


----------



## Oryx816

The nails, the nose, the makeup...all a NO.

And, what is with the shhhhh?  I am tired of that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> The nails, the nose, the makeup...all a NO.
> 
> And, what is with the shhhhh?  I am tired of that.



Me too! It's done to death!


----------



## Docjeun

I like the shorter hair, that's about all.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

white orchid said:


> i have no idea why i can never quote from people's posts who are on top of the page, but coach lover, in response to you, i'm actually surprised she didn't need a wider bag!


:d


----------



## Irishgal

Yep her filler needs a refill and Kris you are not fooling anyone with those tangerine sized cheeks- too much filler- no one that age has that much volume in their face.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Dunno if it's true, but not hard to believe if it is.

Kris Jenner Talks Family After Allegedly Offering Khloe Kardashian A Raise If She&#8217;ll Discuss Lamar Odom On &#8216;KUWTK&#8217;											

Read  more at  http://www.inquisitr.com/2539528/kr...cuss-lamar-odom-on-kuwtk/#AxkFtllhH4I3zAT0.99


----------



## saira1214

She's starting to look like Joyce.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

saira1214 said:


> She's starting to look like Joyce.



Oh man Joyce is so ugly. I mean i feel terrible saying so but I just saw her on reruns of KUWTK and I winced when she came on the screen and her voice 

But yeah, Khloe looks unusual in those pictures with Kris. She is getting that simian look like Kim.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian showed off another alluring look on Tuesday after filming a segment for Keeping Up With The Kardashians. 

The 31-year-old star met up with her glam squad at some studios in Los Angeles who got her camera-ready with a full face of sultry make-up and sexy hair.

Khloe's outfit for her busy day showcased her curves in a flimsy unbuttoned blouse and super tight jeans. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-tight-jeans-glams-filming.html#ixzz3qYvIp8Ig


----------



## Sassys

How Lamar Odom turned on Khloe Kardashian: Families at war and accusations she  exploited him take a toll as former NBA star recovers in hospital

Lamar Odom has  reportedly kicked Khloe Kardashian out of his hospital room.
The former NBA  star, who is recovering at Cedars-Sinai hospital in Los Angeles, told his  estranged wife he needed space, according to the November 16 issue of Us  Weekly.
The rift was said  to have been created by 35-year-old Lamar's close friends and family, who told  him the reality star had been exploiting his tragic overdose for  publicity



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...NBA-star-recovers-hospital.html#ixzz3qYynS9FO


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> How Lamar Odom turned on Khloe Kardashian: Families at war and accusations she  exploited him take a toll as former NBA star recovers in hospital
> 
> Lamar Odom has  reportedly kicked Khloe Kardashian out of his hospital room.
> The former NBA  star, who is recovering at Cedars-Sinai hospital in Los Angeles, told his  estranged wife he needed space, according to the November 16 issue of Us  Weekly.
> The rift was said  to have been created by 35-year-old Lamar's close friends and family, who told  him the reality star had been exploiting his tragic overdose for  publicity
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...NBA-star-recovers-hospital.html#ixzz3qYynS9FO



Heads are gonna roll at the Daily Fail when PMK reads this! If there's any truth in it, there goes Khloe's storyline!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Wasn't this about the same time that she allegedly left Lamar and went back to the BF?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I can believe it, she seems to be back to her schedule.

   So does another divorce follow the same course of 6 month cooling period before it can be filed with the court? Anyone know?

 IMo the  first few months out of hospital are going to be touch and go. ie, He could overdose again and not make it.


----------



## Oryx816

Encore Hermes said:


> I can believe it, she seems to be back to her schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> So does another divorce follow the same course of 6 month cooling period before it can be filed with the court? Anyone know?
> 
> 
> 
> IMo the  first few months out of hospital are going to be touch and go. ie, He could overdose again and not make it.




Exactly.  I was wondering why she had suddenly left his bedside and her role as nurse Khlogre.  I hate to say this or to even think this but it did cross my mind that she called off the divorce so that if he died there wouldn't be any (or less) controversy over her getting her mitts on his cash.  I know, it is an awful thing to contemplate but, yes, it crossed my mind.  

And why would James Harden want anything to do with her now?


----------



## pukasonqo

alluring? the daily fail is running out of adjectives
not even going to bother with lamar turning on her, not even sure he is well enough to turn himself in bed!


----------



## Lounorada

Her hips look narrower and her a$$ looks smaller... Photoshop or the results of some recent liposuction?


----------



## anitalilac

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I hope Khloe take Lamar dumb azz to he cleaners simply for him being dumb and getting involved with this family. Like dude how can you put yourself in the position where the kardashians have a say over your medical care. Freaking loser


----------



## Freckles1

Lordy Lordy. That's all I can say


----------



## Sasha2012

http://deadline.com/2015/11/khloe-k...e-talk-show-premiere-date-january-1201605887/

*Khloé Kardashians Kocktails With Khloé Premiere Date Pushed To January On FYI*

Khloé Kardashians new talk show Kocktails With Khloé, originally set to premiere on December 9 on FYI, now will debut on Wednesday, January 20 at 10 PM.

FYI did not give a reason for the move in its announcement, but Kardashian has been preoccupied with her estranged husband Lamar Odoms health crisis, remaining by his side since he was found unconscious at a Nevada brothel last month. He remains hospitalized.

The eight-episode Kocktails With Khloé will air over consecutive Wednesday nights. Taped in a Los Angeles studio, the shows set is designed to replicate a true, intimate home environment. It features a functional kitchen, dining area and living spaces but will not include a studio audience. In each episode, celebrity guests, including Khloés friends and family, will join her in the kitchen and around the table for a lively dinner party with conversation, cooking, party games and, of course, Kocktails.

Kocktails With Khloé is produced for FYI by Pilgrim Studios. Craig Piligian and Derek W. Wan are executive producers for Pilgrim. Khloé Kardashian also serves as executive producer. Executive producers for FYI are Gena McCarthy, Toby Faulkner and Lauren Wohl.


----------



## redney

WTF is FYI network? Who would watch a K dinner party. Zzzzzzz


----------



## FreeSpirit71

redney said:


> WTF is FYI network? Who would watch a K dinner party. Zzzzzzz



F*ck Your Intelligence?


----------



## Encore Hermes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> F*ck Your Intelligence?




And.....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> And.....
> static.gamespot.com/uploads/original/83/836745/2309365-johstewartboom.gif


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## lizmil

Oryx816 said:


> Exactly.  I was wondering why she had suddenly left his bedside and her role as nurse Khlogre.  I hate to say this or to even think this but it did cross my mind that she called off the divorce so that if he died there wouldn't be any (or less) controversy over her getting her mitts on his cash.  I know, it is an awful thing to contemplate but, yes, it crossed my mind.
> 
> And why would James Harden want anything to do with her now?



I  thought this all along, "follow the money" as they say especially with this money grubby clan.


----------



## tomz_grl

You can see the outline of her spanx around her thighs in those jeans. Spanx should not be worn under skinny jeans!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

redney said:


> WTF is FYI network? Who would watch a K dinner party. Zzzzzzz



Faking youth injections?


----------



## guccimamma

last he remembers, he was (divorced) at the bunny ranch with a bunch of whores, and a pile of coke and herbal viagra...then he wakes up from a coma surrounded by the kardashians. he finds out his divorce was magically taken from the bottom of a mysterious pile of unfiled papers and torn up. 

lamar doesn't know what the hell he signed when he was in a coma.

that's gotta be one hell of a hangover.  he's gotta tale to tell, let's hope his speech therapist is a good one.


----------



## lovely

guccimamma said:


> last he remembers, he was (divorced) at the bunny ranch with a bunch of whores, and a pile of coke and herbal viagra...then he wakes up from a coma surrounded by the kardashians. he finds out his divorce was magically taken from the bottom of a mysterious pile of unfiled papers and torn up.
> 
> lamar doesn't know what the hell he signed when he was in a coma.
> 
> that's gotta be one hell of a hangover.  he's gotta tale to tell, let's hope his speech therapist is a good one.



OMG I am literally LOLing


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> She's had a pretty rough couple of weeks and Khloe Kardashian probably could do with a night out.
> 
> But the 31-year-old appeared weary and drawn as she arrived to help younger sister Kendall Jenner celebrate her birthday at a trendy Hollywood night spot.
> 
> The reality star showed off her curves in a skin tight black bodysuit and added a cropped leather jacket and matching leather and silver chains purse.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-celebrate-birthday-skintight-bodysuit.html



I like the new haircut but the outfit and the make up are terrible.


----------



## guccimamma

Eva1991 said:


> I like the new haircut but the outfit and the make up are terrible.



ok, khloe...you are going to look very sad when walking out of the nightclub. OK? stick your bottom lip out as far as you can.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> last he remembers, he was (divorced) at the bunny ranch with a bunch of whores, and a pile of coke and herbal viagra...then he wakes up from a coma surrounded by the kardashians. he finds out his divorce was magically taken from the bottom of a mysterious pile of unfiled papers and torn up.
> 
> lamar doesn't know what the hell he signed when he was in a coma.
> 
> that's gotta be one hell of a hangover.  he's gotta tale to tell, let's hope his speech therapist is a good one.



So true. Poor guy, can't make this stuff up.


----------



## TC1

tomz_grl said:


> You can see the outline of her spanx around her thighs in those jeans. Spanx should not be worn under skinny jeans!


 
She needs to wear the fake booty spanx under the jeans to get that huge fake a**!


----------



## dr.pepper

guccimamma said:


> last he remembers, he was (divorced) at the bunny ranch with a bunch of whores, and a pile of coke and herbal viagra...then he wakes up from a coma surrounded by the kardashians. he finds out his divorce was magically taken from the bottom of a mysterious pile of unfiled papers and torn up.
> 
> lamar doesn't know what the hell he signed when he was in a coma.
> 
> that's gotta be one hell of a hangover.  he's gotta tale to tell, let's hope his speech therapist is a good one.




This is spot on! 

It is mysterious she is now galavanting when we did not see her for awhile.


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> last he remembers, he was (divorced) at the bunny ranch with a bunch of whores, and a pile of coke and herbal viagra...then he wakes up from a coma surrounded by the kardashians. he finds out his divorce was magically taken from the bottom of a mysterious pile of unfiled papers and torn up.
> 
> lamar doesn't know what the hell he signed when he was in a coma.
> 
> that's gotta be one hell of a hangover.  he's gotta tale to tell, let's hope his speech therapist is a good one.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> last he remembers, he was (divorced) at the bunny ranch with a bunch of whores, and a pile of coke and herbal viagra...then he wakes up from a coma surrounded by the kardashians. he finds out his divorce was magically taken from the bottom of a mysterious pile of unfiled papers and torn up.
> 
> lamar doesn't know what the hell he signed when he was in a coma.
> 
> that's gotta be one hell of a hangover.  *he's gotta tale to tell, let's hope his speech therapist is a good one*.





this made me LMAO!!!    i am so ashamed!


----------



## pittcat

guccimamma said:


> last he remembers, he was (divorced) at the bunny ranch with a bunch of whores, and a pile of coke and herbal viagra...then he wakes up from a coma surrounded by the kardashians. he finds out his divorce was magically taken from the bottom of a mysterious pile of unfiled papers and torn up.
> 
> lamar doesn't know what the hell he signed when he was in a coma.
> 
> that's gotta be one hell of a hangover.  he's gotta tale to tell, let's hope his speech therapist is a good one.




Lol I can't remember what drugs Lamar was doing but all I can think of is Rick James on Chappelle Show saying "cocaine is one hell of a drug" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr earlier...
I don't know whether to  or  at the lies they tell... Some stupid fool out there will believe this, too (read her caption):

https://instagram.com/p/9rYKadBRrA/


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr earlier...
> I don't know whether to  or  at the lies they tell... Some stupid fool out there will believe this, too (read her caption):
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9rYKadBRrA/







dang!!!!  all i get is "problem loading page" for some reason.   phooey!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr earlier...
> I don't know whether to  or  at the lies they tell... Some stupid fool out there will believe this, too (read her caption):
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9rYKadBRrA/


 
The year is 2015 and this nut case really expects sane people to believe a cream will give you her butt. I can't, I just can't


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> The year is 2015 and this nut case really expects sane people to believe a cream will give you her butt. I can't, I just can't





ok - now i see it.  i don't believe it but i do see it!  


the replies will be epic i am sure!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-princess said:


> ok - now i see it.  i don't believe it but i do see it!
> 
> 
> *the replies will be epic i am sure!!*
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Oh _yes_, they most certainly are....


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> the replies will be epic i am sure!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I had to have a nosey on her instagram page to see the comments and...  the majority of people are calling her the hell out


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I had to have a nosey on her instagram page to see the comments and...  the majority of people are calling her the hell out





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh _yes_, they most certainly are....







ya'll made me go look!!!



"By the way, those anorexic legs don't match your diaper butt"
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Jayne1

Do I have to go look too? I'd have to google her Instagram though I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Do I have to go look too? I'd have to google her Instagram though I'm feeling lazy.




I had to google it too!! LOL


----------



## Sassys

Next they are going to tell the public, if you do breast exercises that Judy Blume taught us in "Are You There God, It's me Margret". I must, I must, I must increase my bust. You will have breast like Kylie, Kim and Kourtney


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Do I have to go look too? I'd have to google her Instagram though I'm feeling lazy.



Lou posted the link, why do you need to search lol


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Lou posted the link, why do you need to search lol



Oops -- well, thank you!  lol


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Next they are going to tell the public, if you do breast exercises that Judy Blume taught us in "Are You There God, It's me Margret". I must, I must, I must increase my bust. You will have breast like Kylie, Kim and Kourtney






LMAO sadly they would try it!  If someone paid them to say it they would gladly do it!


----------



## JessicaKate89

Sassys said:


> The year is 2015 and this nut case really expects sane people to believe a cream will give you her butt. I can't, I just can't




Lol you should read some of the comments on the product makers page. It's concerning the amount of people that think it works.


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> Saw this on tumblr earlier...
> I don't know whether to  or  at the lies they tell... Some stupid fool out there will believe this, too (read her caption):
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/9rYKadBRrA/



thank you for the elf clip! always makes me giggle.


----------



## tomz_grl

Sassys said:


> Next they are going to tell the public, if you do breast exercises that Judy Blume taught us in "Are You There God, It's me Margret". I must, I must, I must increase my bust. You will have breast like Kylie, Kim and Kourtney




Oh to be 12 again, reading that book and doing my 'exercises'. Those were good times!


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> thank you for the elf clip! always makes me giggle.


----------



## mcb100

Why does Khloe need her own talk show? She has Keeping Up With The Kardashians......producers must think she will be funny, rude, & vulgar and therefore she is entitled to her own talk show, but she's already that way on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.....so I don't know why people would watch her on a talk show to be quite honest. She already makes quite a statement on Keeping Up With The Kardashians, to be quite honest, I think it would be weird to watch her interviewing important people and things....
   And she seems like a funny be-your-best-friend type of girl, but I just don't think a talk show is the right direction for her to go in. It also screams that they need more money...


----------



## redney

mcb100 said:


> Why does Khloe need her own talk show? She has Keeping Up With The Kardashians......producers must think she will be funny, rude, & vulgar and therefore she is entitled to her own talk show, but she's already that way on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.....so I don't know why people would watch her on a talk show to be quite honest. She already makes quite a statement on Keeping Up With The Kardashians, to be quite honest, I think it would be weird to watch her interviewing important people and things....
> And she seems like a funny be-your-best-friend type of girl, but I just don't think a talk show is the right direction for her to go in. It also screams that they need more money...



PMK is hustlin'. Her own talk show didn't work out so she strong armed some low budget network to give Khloe a show. Thing is no one GAF. 

I'm gonna say it lasts 8 shows. Who's got over/under?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kocktails with Khole?  Well I guess her husband won't be on the show,  or Scott when he gets out of rehab. Or her brother. 

I read in People that she is executive producer so maybe she put up the money.  Buy a job.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Kocktails with Khole?  Well I guess her husband won't be on the show,  or Scott when he gets out of rehab. Or her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> I read in People that she is executive producer so maybe she put up the money.  Buy a job.




she could have kocktails with lilo, courtney stodden, tara reid...skott might turn up for the right fee
the title of the show is very lame and kursi, right fit for a kartrashian


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> Kocktails with Khole?  Well I guess her husband won't be on the show,  or Scott when he gets out of rehab. Or her brother.
> 
> I read in People that she is executive producer so maybe she put up the money.  Buy a job.




maybe she can announce who her real father is....

or do paternity tests like maury povich

that should be good for an episode or 2. then it will fail. quickly.


----------



## AEGIS

i am surprised they didn't try to get khloe on the tyra banks/krissy tiegan show


----------



## Oryx816

redney said:


> PMK is hustlin'. Her own talk show didn't work out so she strong armed some low budget network to give Khloe a show. Thing is no one GAF.
> 
> I'm gonna say it lasts 8 shows. Who's got over/under?




$20 for the under.


----------



## dr.pepper

AEGIS said:


> i am surprised they didn't try to get khloe on the tyra banks/krissy tiegan show




They prob did. Wasn't she even on The View as a guest?

Khloe thinks she's bright because she is with her klan of dummies 24/7. 

I will never forget when she was on The Apprentice and she was quiet as a mouse then fired 2-3 weeks in. She knew better than to be a loud mouth brash bish when there are others who have an education and real work experience around.


----------



## berrydiva

mcb100 said:


> Why does Khloe need her own talk show? She has Keeping Up With The Kardashians......producers must think she will be funny, rude, & vulgar and therefore she is entitled to her own talk show, but she's already that way on Keeping Up With The Kardashians.....so I don't know why people would watch her on a talk show to be quite honest. She already makes quite a statement on Keeping Up With The Kardashians, to be quite honest, I think it would be weird to watch her interviewing important people and things....
> And she seems like a funny be-your-best-friend type of girl, but I just don't think a talk show is the right direction for her to go in. It also screams that they need more money...




What's wrong with needing/wanting more money? (As long as it's obtained legally and doesn't cause damage to others)


----------



## gillianna

Khloe made a mistake in the first letter of her talk show.  It really starts with a C and tales is the second word.  You know keeping it real with the story of her life.


----------



## Jayne1

dr.pepper said:


> I will never forget when she was on The Apprentice and she was quiet as a mouse then fired 2-3 weeks in. She knew better than to be a loud mouth brash bish when there are others who have an education and real work experience around.



I remember that Apprentice season, I watched back then.

She was quiet, knew she knew nothing and ***** fired her just to get rid of her and used the excuse that he wouldn't condone drunk driving.

She didn't even show up for the reunion and they all show up for the last show!


----------



## mcb100

berrydiva said:


> What's wrong with needing/wanting more money? (As long as it's obtained legally and doesn't cause damage to others)


 
There's nothing wrong with needing more money, that's not exactly what I meant, but I meant that these ladies are cash cows. They endorse what seems like a million products for cash, call the paps for money, have their reality show, and one of them even sold her body for money in a tape. There is absolutely nothing wrong with anyone needing more money, but the Kardashians seem to be money hungry. 

Also, just my personal opinion--I don't think that a talk show is the right fit for Khloe. A different direction would be better for her, but that's what I personally think.


----------



## Lounorada

Don't think this was posted? Saw it on tumblr...


Tumblr


----------



## CobaltBlu

Who is she with?


----------



## DC-Cutie

CobaltBlu said:


> Who is she with?



Looks like Larsa Pippen to the left


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Rihanna did it better but Khloe doesn't look bad.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Khloe Kardashian Denies Plastic Surgery Rumors, Tells Her Haters to "Get a Life"*



*Khloe Kardashian* is coming clean about her plastic surgery past ... or lack thereof.


 Despite rumors that she's gone under the knife, the *"Keeping Up with the Kardashians"* star adamantly denies getting any work done. 



 &#8220;You guys know there's a new story about me getting plastic surgery  or how fake I am on the daily. It's cute how much you love me, LOL," she  wrote on *her website*. "Get a life, and stop hating on mine, people!"


 "Let me set the record straight, once and for all: I haven't had any  fillers or done any plastic surgery. YET, LOL," she added. "But I do  believe in a great laser treatment. I do lasers all of time. Lasers for  skin unevenness, skin tightening, stretch marks, scars, acne. Nowadays,  it's so easy and you don't have to go under for plastic surgeries."


 The 31-year-old star credits her glam squad for making sure she's always picture-perfect.


 "I don't need work on my face just yet because I have an amazing  makeup team," she declared. "Their contour game is so on point that I  feel like I get a nose job every single day&#8212;and I love it! I'm going to  get fillers eventually&#8212;that's the procedure I want to do when it's  time&#8212;but I don't think I have wrinkles right at this moment."


 "It doesn't bother me too much when people say that I got plastic  surgery on my face because I know that I haven't," she continued.  "However, it DOES bother me when people say that I got procedures done  to my body because it absolutely discredits two and a half years of  constant workouts."


This isn't the first time Khloe has defended her slimmed-down bod!
 The reality TV star took to *Twitter* to clear the air on what she called "disgusting" accusations that she had liposuction.


 "I find it disgusting but maybe a compliment that I'm being accused  of getting Lipo done," she tweeted at the time. "I work out 5 days a  week. I bust my ***!"
 "Yes this is documented by the paps. I'm assuming if I've had any  sort of surgery I would need 6-8 weeks off of any intense workout," she  continues, referencing paparazzi photos of her going to her gym on an  almost-daily basis.
 "Why is it so hard to give credit where credits due? I work my ***  off in the gym," she added. "Again maybe I should be flattered?!?!"


 And her perfect final message: "By the way.... I'm sending this tweet from the gym! Hi hater!!!"
 Khloe: 1; Haters: 0.


http://toofab.com/2015/11/06/khloe-kardashian-plastic-surgery-rumors/


----------



## bagsforme

I understand her frustration how everyone is accusing her of lipo.  She is working out hard.  But lipo is the easiest surgery to deny.  It can be done in office quickly.  All you have to say is you lost weight by working out.

I wonder which laser she has done.  There are so many.  All the K's skin looks fantastic.  I guess its a combo of makeup and lasers.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Khloe claims to work out so much, yet has ZERO muscle definition!  How sway???

Going to a gym, carrying a cup of something and taking selfies while in said gym is not a workout


----------



## mcb100

I know, right? I'd expect that she has a personal trainer because she is a celebrity, therefore we would see more muscle definition in her or something....Because I know that when an average person is still working out constantly (by themselves, with no trainer!), they still might not see many results. Because it all depends on the exercises they are doing. It's harder for the average people to know (myself included) what the best exercises for your body/shape to do is, and to make sure that your form is right at all times. I think for most people to lose weight it takes lots of cardio and strength training, if you are missing one of those you might not look as defined as you could. 


  But if she has a good personal trainer, then I would say yes we should see at least some gradual definition or something. (I no longer have my personal trainer and am exercising by myself, and it's 100 times harder for me to get any visible results. These people have an education in that field, and they just know what exercises for you to do and how to correct you when you aren't doing them correctly.) It also depends on what exercises the person does. Someone can go to the gym constantly and only walk on the treadmill for 15 minutes, 5 days a week and someone can also go to the gym constantly and really put their whole soul into it, and really push themselves. (And everyone is different with what they need for their health, I am just saying you will get different results.)


So if she is claiming that she has been hardcore exercising for two and a half years, then maybe she either a.) doesn't have a personal trainer, or b.) is doing the wrong exercises/doing exercises incorrectly, or c.) is not pushing herself enough, even though she goes to the gym constantly. 


And I'm not hating on her. It takes a lot of motivation for me to even get to the gym and I go maybe 4 times a week now, max with my full time job. I'm just saying if your goal is to be a healthier person and improve your health, then you can probably get away with going to the gym and just walking for 10 minutes every time you go, but if your goal is to really shed a ton of pounds then you might need to up your game.


----------



## Lounorada

Coach Lover Too said:


> *&#8220;You guys know there's a new story about me getting plastic surgery  or how fake I am on the daily. It's cute how much you love me, LOL,"* she  wrote on her website. *"Get a life, and stop hating on mine, people!"*
> 
> *"Let me set the record straight, once and for all: I haven't had any  fillers or done any plastic surgery. YET, LOL,"* she added. "But I do  believe in a great laser treatment. I do lasers all of time. Lasers for  skin unevenness, skin tightening, stretch marks, scars, acne. Nowadays,  it's so easy and you don't have to go under for plastic surgeries."
> 
> *The 31-year-old star credits her glam squad for making sure she's always picture-perfect.*
> 
> * "I don't need work on my face just yet because I have an amazing  makeup team,"* she declared. *"Their contour game is so on point that I  feel like I get a nose job every single day&#8212;and I love it! I'm going to  get fillers eventually&#8212;that's the procedure I want to do when it's  time&#8212;but I don't think I have wrinkles right at this moment."*
> 
> *"It doesn't bother me too much when people say that I got plastic  surgery on my face because I know that I haven't,"* she continued. * "However, it DOES bother me when people say that I got procedures done  to my body because it absolutely discredits two and a half years of  constant workouts."*
> 
> * "I find it disgusting but maybe a compliment that I'm being accused  of getting Lipo done," she tweeted at the time. "I work out 5 days a  week. I bust my ***!"*
> * "Yes this is documented by the paps. I'm assuming if I've had any  sort of surgery I would need 6-8 weeks off of any intense workout," she  continues, referencing paparazzi photos of her going to her gym on an  almost-daily basis.*
> *"Why is it so hard to give credit where credits due? I work my ***  off in the gym,"* she added.* "Again maybe I should be flattered?!?!"*
> 
> And her perfect final message: *"By the way.... I'm sending this tweet from the gym! Hi hater!!!"*
> Khloe: 1; Haters: 0.


 







The most pathetic thing of all is that she 100% believes the lies she tells. It's comical.

Oh, and by the way Khlogre, people who call you out on your lies, can see what your family are about and clearly see the tricks you are trying to pull, are not 'haters', they are people who still have there common sense well intact and will not be fooled by your lies, shenanigans and sh*t talking.
So, it's Khlogre: 0; People in the real world who don't wear rose-tinted glasses: 1000000


----------



## pukasonqo

well khloe, now you are going to tell me your lips grew because of make up or exercise? same with the inflatable/deflatable butt, sorry, me bad, it is probably the latest accesory, not a backpack but a buttpack!
the pigs are flying a bit low today...


----------



## Jayne1

Yes, Khloe.  Your nose got smaller and your lips got bigger.  Your boobs grew, but your body shrank.  Your behind rivals Kim's, but your legs and thighs got skinny. Okay, maybe your preteen fans will believe you.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

^right her as don't match her thighs. I will always believe they envy black women's bodies so they try to imitate it to please black men


----------



## redney

This is all she's got to talk about since Lamar kicked her out of his hospital room.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Khloe Kardashian Denies Plastic Surgery Rumors, Tells Her Haters to "Get a Life"*
> 
> 
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian* is coming clean about her plastic surgery past ... or lack thereof.
> 
> 
> Despite rumors that she's gone under the knife, the *"Keeping Up with the Kardashians"* star adamantly denies getting any work done.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know there's a new story about me getting plastic surgery  or how fake I am on the daily. It's cute how much you love me, LOL," she  wrote on *her website*. "Get a life, and stop hating on mine, people!"
> 
> 
> "Let me set the record straight, once and for all: I haven't had any  fillers or done any plastic surgery. YET, LOL," she added. "But I do  believe in a great laser treatment. I do lasers all of time. Lasers for  skin unevenness, skin tightening, stretch marks, scars, acne. Nowadays,  it's so easy and you don't have to go under for plastic surgeries."
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old star credits her glam squad for making sure she's always picture-perfect.
> 
> 
> "I don't need work on my face just yet because I have an amazing  makeup team," she declared. "Their contour game is so on point that I  feel like I get a nose job every single dayand I love it! I'm going to  get fillers eventuallythat's the procedure I want to do when it's  timebut I don't think I have wrinkles right at this moment."
> 
> 
> "It doesn't bother me too much when people say that I got plastic  surgery on my face because I know that I haven't," she continued.  "However, it DOES bother me when people say that I got procedures done  to my body because it absolutely discredits two and a half years of  constant workouts."
> 
> 
> This isn't the first time Khloe has defended her slimmed-down bod!
> The reality TV star took to *Twitter* to clear the air on what she called "disgusting" accusations that she had liposuction.
> 
> 
> "I find it disgusting but maybe a compliment that I'm being accused  of getting Lipo done," she tweeted at the time. "I work out 5 days a  week. I bust my ***!"
> "Yes this is documented by the paps. I'm assuming if I've had any  sort of surgery I would need 6-8 weeks off of any intense workout," she  continues, referencing paparazzi photos of her going to her gym on an  almost-daily basis.
> "Why is it so hard to give credit where credits due? I work my ***  off in the gym," she added. "Again maybe I should be flattered?!?!"
> 
> 
> And her perfect final message: "By the way.... I'm sending this tweet from the gym! Hi hater!!!"
> Khloe: 1; Haters: 0.
> 
> 
> http://toofab.com/2015/11/06/khloe-kardashian-plastic-surgery-rumors/




She's a butt-pinnochio. The more lies she tells, the bigger her butt gets.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> This is all she's got to talk about since Lamar kicked her out of his hospital room.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

dangerouscurves said:


> She's a butt-pinnochio. The more lies she tells, the bigger her butt gets.


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> This is all she's got to talk about since Lamar kicked her out of his hospital room.



yup, back to the pap shots going to the gym.


----------



## V0N1B2

redney said:


> This is all she's got to talk about since Lamar kicked her out of his hospital room.


Oh snap!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I see she didn't deny the rumors about that fix a flat behind of hers 

Whatever you say, Khloe. Keep telling yourself those lies until you believe it.


----------



## Eva1991

If she worked out as much as she claims, she would be looking like a fitness model by now which she isn't.


----------



## Irishgal

Lounorada said:


> The most pathetic thing of all is that she 100% believes the lies she tells. It's comical.
> 
> Oh, and by the way Khlogre, people who call you out on your lies, can see what your family are about and clearly see the tricks you are trying to pull, are not 'haters', they are people who still have there common sense well intact and will not be fooled by your lies, shenanigans and sh*t talking.
> So, it's Khlogre: 0; People in the real world who don't wear rose-tinted glasses: 1000000




Exactly! And who over 14 says "hater"?


----------



## michie

Irishgal said:


> Exactly! And who over 14 says "hater"?



Uhhmmm...people here lmao.


----------



## Sassys

Irishgal said:


> Exactly! And who over 14 says "hater"?



This all day every day!!!!!!


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> Exactly! And who over 14 says "hater"?


Right. It's a word you'd expect to hear in a school yard amongst kids, not coming out of a grown womans mouth.
It's a word that makes me roll my eyes so hard.


----------



## Crystalina

The Kardashians are experiencing something known as "Arrested Development," Kris included (Kris especially!).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> Right. *It's a word you'd expect to hear in a school yard amongst kids, not coming out of a grown womans mouth.
> It's a word that makes me roll my eyes so hard.*



This is exactly how I feel about THOT.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> She's a butt-pinnochio. The more lies she tells, the bigger her butt gets.



Haha! Butt-nochio! 

She's just as, "Oh my God, you guys!" as Kim is.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian made sure to put on a good front for her book signing on Monday in Los Angeles.

The 31-year-old stunned in the silky one-piece, showing of her svelte frame while at Barnes & Noble at The Grove.

The reality star revealed her cleavage in the low-cut number to promote her book, Strong Looks Better Naked, which was released on November 3rd.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Los-Angeles-book-signing.html#ixzz3r6ftaJLr


----------



## bag-princess

those nails!!!!


i can not stand that wild animal talons/claws look that everyone is wearing!!


----------



## saira1214

I like the jumpsuit. She looks completely different in the face.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> those nails!!!!
> 
> 
> i can not stand that wild animal talons/claws look that everyone is wearing!!


 
Agree!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Eek, that face ain't cute.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> those nails!!!!
> 
> 
> i can not stand that wild animal talons/claws look that everyone is wearing!!






LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Eek, that face ain't cute.




This.


----------



## DiorT

She has a permanent snarl now....not cute.


----------



## guccimamma

so what's up with lamar?


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Eek, that face ain't cute.




but remember, is all natural! she never had PS
maybe she is telling the truth, collagen injections and fillers are not surgery, aren't they? so he didn't have PS done, she just had plastic squeezed into her


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> those nails!!!!
> 
> 
> i can not stand that wild animal talons/claws look that everyone is wearing!!



Those nails are saying, I don't have to change a diaper, do the dishes, clean a bathroom, cook a meal or type on a computer that's what they are saying.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Those nails are saying, I don't have to change a diaper, do the dishes, clean a bathroom, cook a meal or type on a computer that's what they are saying.




i saw someone on another board say they obviously don't wipe their own behinds either!!


----------



## Jikena

Her face is really looking bad these days...


----------



## Livia1

bag-princess said:


> those nails!!!!
> 
> 
> i can not stand that wild animal talons/claws look that everyone is wearing!!





Jayne1 said:


> Those nails are saying, I don't have to change a diaper, do the dishes, clean a bathroom, cook a meal or type on a computer that's what they are saying.





bag-princess said:


> i saw someone on another board say they obviously don't wipe their own behinds either!!




I think they are saying; "money can't buy class".


----------



## LavenderIce

Hate the nails.  Hate the orange. Haircut is cute.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Those nails are saying, I don't have to change a diaper, do the dishes, clean a bathroom, cook a meal or type on a computer that's what they are saying.





bag-princess said:


> i saw someone on another board say they obviously don't wipe their own behinds either!!





Livia1 said:


> I think they are saying; "money can't buy class".




 All of the above!


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks longer, chin implant? Plus, the bottom lip doesn't line up with the top lip.






tumblr

Her face is scary, she has the same evil looking eyes as PMK.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her face looks so different

But shee just said she doesn't have fillers right?


----------



## littlerock

I'm about to bring this thread full circle again and just drop this little nugget right here.. (wish the picture of Alex was clearer)


----------



## StopHammertime

Ugh, Khloeeeeeeee, you need to stop it with whatever you are doing to your face!
I always thought she was pretty before. Even early on when people were calling her the ugly Kardashian, I always thought she was attractive in a unique way. Now, I don't know what's going on with her face but it scares me a little bit!


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> Her face looks so different
> 
> But shee just said she doesn't have fillers right?



I think she was implying she doesn't do fillers because she doesn't have wrinkles, but we all know the celebs change their face shape with fillers and I think she did just that!


----------



## Jayne1

littlerock said:


> I'm about to bring this thread full circle again and just drop this little nugget right here.. (wish the picture of Alex was clearer)
> 
> View attachment 3183721



Yes, she looks so much like him, but at the same time, she's doing a Michael jackson, in that he said he changed his face because he didn't want to look like his father.

The more Khloe changes her face, with surgery and fillers, the more we won't be able to do accurate comparisons.

Good one Khloe, pulling a Michael Jackson.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, she looks so much like him, but at the same time, she's doing a Michael jackson, in that he said he changed his face because he didn't want to look like his father.
> 
> The more Khloe changes her face, with surgery and fillers, the more we won't be able to do accurate comparisons.
> 
> Good one Khloe, pulling a Michael Jackson.


 
In other words he hate looking black lol


----------



## littlerock

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, she looks so much like him, but at the same time, she's doing a Michael jackson, in that he said he changed his face because he didn't want to look like his father.
> 
> The more Khloe changes her face, with surgery and fillers, the more we won't be able to do accurate comparisons.
> 
> Good one Khloe, pulling a Michael Jackson.



I'm not sure she can do anything to her face that would make her look any less like Alex.


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> so what's up with lamar?




IKR

Love how the minute by minute coverage ended when Khole was shown the door


----------



## janie2002

the face shape change accentuates her thick neck... or maybe its the hair cut. that is one big neck


----------



## Livia1

poopsie said:


> IKR
> 
> *Love how the minute by minute coverage ended when Khole was shown the door*


----------



## terebina786

I just knew she was getting work done while tending to her husband.


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> I just knew she was getting work done while tending to her husband.



A Kardashian, even a pseudo one, will flock to a plastic surgeon like a moth to a light.


----------



## ophousewife

Holy filler face, batman! I'm never getting plastic surgery if it always looks like this.  Yikes.  Between the Kardashian clan and the real housewives of everywhere it's enough to scare me away from botox.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

terebina786 said:


> I just knew she was getting work done while tending to her husband.



Just when you think this family couldn't get any lower. I'm so proud of Lamar for having the ability (no matter how limited) to kick her a** to the door! Thank goodness someone showed him the light.


----------



## aleksandras

littlerock said:


> I'm about to bring this thread full circle again and just drop this little nugget right here.. (wish the picture of Alex was clearer)



I'm glad someone mentioned it, after all that's all I could think of after seeing those new pics of her  It's getting harder and harder to deny her relation to Alex.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Coach Lover Too said:


> Just when you think this family couldn't get any lower. I'm so proud of Lamar for having the ability (no matter how limited) to kick her a** to the door! Thank goodness someone showed him the light.




I will admit tho-- I was sort of hoping I was wrong about being so cynical about Khloe/the situation. [emoji52]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I will admit tho-- I was sort of hoping I was wrong about being so cynical about Khloe/the situation. [emoji52]



I'm usually very cynical but for some reason I was giving her the benefit of the doubt at first. I shoulda known better!


----------



## Eva1991

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian made sure to put on a good front for her book signing on Monday in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 31-year-old stunned in the silky one-piece, showing of her svelte frame while at Barnes & Noble at The Grove.
> 
> The reality star revealed her cleavage in the low-cut number to promote her book, Strong Looks Better Naked, which was released on November 3rd.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Los-Angeles-book-signing.html#ixzz3r6ftaJLr



I love the outfit and the jewellery but I cannot stand those nails. Can't wait for this nail trend to be over.


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> I just knew she was getting work done while tending to her husband.



She wouldn't be a true "Kardashian" if she didn't exploit a sad situation for her own gain.


----------



## guccimamma

janie2002 said:


> the face shape change accentuates her thick neck... or maybe its the hair cut. that is one big neck



new haircut to distract from the facial work....mom taught her that.


----------



## Antonia

*I guess I'm in the minority because I think this is the best she's looked in a while!!   She looks like she lost more weight and you can see it in her face.  *


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian made sure to put on a good front for her book signing on Monday in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 31-year-old stunned in the silky one-piece, showing of her svelte frame while at Barnes & Noble at The Grove.
> 
> The reality star revealed her cleavage in the low-cut number to promote her book, Strong Looks Better Naked, which was released on November 3rd.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Los-Angeles-book-signing.html#ixzz3r6ftaJLr



First pic looks good, but the rest are scary.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks longer, chin implant? Plus, the bottom lip doesn't line up with the top lip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> Her face is scary, she has the same evil looking eyes as PMK.



And lipo around the jawline / neck.







littlerock said:


> I'm about to bring this thread full circle again and just drop this little nugget right here.. (wish the picture of Alex was clearer)
> 
> View attachment 3183721



Lol


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Those nails are saying, I don't have to change a diaper, do the dishes, clean a bathroom, cook a meal or type on a computer that's what they are saying.



Nor clean your nose lol.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> i saw someone on another board say they obviously don't wipe their own behinds either!!



You'd have to scrunch up a whole lotta sheets or else you'd end up scratching your butt hole!


----------



## White Orchid

No comparison really.


----------



## chowlover2

Her face looks rounder too, probably injected fillers all over the place. She and Kim just hate nasolabial lines don't they?


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian made sure to put on a good front for her book signing on Monday in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 31-year-old stunned in the silky one-piece, showing of her svelte frame while at Barnes & Noble at The Grove.
> 
> The reality star revealed her cleavage in the low-cut number to promote her book, Strong Looks Better Naked, which was released on November 3rd.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Los-Angeles-book-signing.html#ixzz3r6ftaJLr



Ack! She looks ghastly. Her nails look just like the tip of that Sharpie she's holding.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/article/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-health-update-long-road

*Khloé Kardashian Gives Lamar Odom Health Update: 'It's a Long Road for Him'*

Khloé Kardashian says things are looking up for Lamar Odom, but that he still has a long way to go. 

"He is alive on his own, and no machines are helping him, which is great, but he still has a lot of physical and cognitive therapy to go through, so it's a long road for him," the star told Extra at a Los Angeles signing for her new book Strong Looks Better Naked Monday. 

Kardashian, 31, said that Odom's next challenge is relearning to walk. She said once the former NBA star is able to walk on his own or with the help of a walker, "then he will probably leave the hospital and do a lot of cognitive and mental strengthening." 

Kardashian also spoke to Entertainment Tonight at the book signing, weighing in on Odom's potential romantic life in the future.

"Even if he was 100 percent better, he has a lot of other issues he has to deal with, I think, before taking on any relationship," Kardashian said of Odom, 36. "He's doing better everyday, for sure, which is a blessing, but it's going to be a long road and he has to walk that road. It's going to be a long time." 

The book signing was at Barnes & Noble at The Grove in Los Angeles. 

Odom was found unconscious in Nevada on Oct. 13 following a drug overdose. He was in a coma for four days, with Kardashian by his side throughout. 

The couple called off their divorce, but Kardashian previously told PEOPLE that doesn't mean they are back together. 

"It's out in the media that we are back together, but I wish people understood that's not in our thought process right now," Kardashian said. "There are too many other important things, too many medical things. It's not even in our brains thinking about us as a couple or having a relationship right now."


----------



## CobaltBlu

khloe said "cognitive therapy" ... LOL ok.


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> khloe said "cognitive therapy" ... LOL ok.



Pfft! She can't even spell "cognitive".


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Those nails are saying, I don't have to change a diaper, do the dishes, clean a bathroom, cook a meal or type on a computer that's what they are saying.



They also say "I don't read" (because how on earth would she turn the pages?"

Besides being ugly, the not being able to turn the pages thing would be a dealbreaker for me on those nails.


----------



## tweegy

littlerock said:


> I'm about to bring this thread full circle again and just drop this little nugget right here.. (wish the picture of Alex was clearer)
> 
> View attachment 3183721



 .... Yes, yes. I see what you're trying to say: There is NO Alex! This is actually Khlomoney dressed .......as a MAN!!!  *Dramatic Soap Opera Revelation Music*


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> They also say "I don't read" (because how on earth would she turn the pages?"
> 
> Besides being ugly, the not being able to turn the pages thing would be a dealbreaker for me on those nails.



You turn pages with your nails? I do it with the tabs/tips of my fingers? What's that area actually called? I don't know but that's the part I turn pages with...lol

In my long fingernail wearing days, I had no issues doing anything domestic or maintaining my hygiene and I'm a fairly avid reader. It's not like when a person grows their hair out it impedes their hearing or makes clothes no longer able to fit over their head. 

Surely you don't honestly believe people who have long nails don't read or is it just Khloe you're attempting to take a dig at? I can understand not liking long nails but really....lol


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> *They also say "I don't read" (because how on earth would she turn the pages?"
> *
> Besides being ugly, the not being able to turn the pages thing would be a dealbreaker for me on those nails.





that is just stupid!  my mom has always had long nails and we both are big book nerds!  have never had a problem with it.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> You turn pages with your nails? I do it with the tabs/tips of my fingers? What's that area actually called? I don't know but that's the part I turn pages with...lol
> 
> In my long fingernail wearing days, I had no issues doing anything domestic or maintaining my hygiene and I'm a fairly avid reader. It's not like when a person grows their hair out it impedes their hearing or makes clothes no longer able to fit over their head.
> 
> Surely you don't honestly believe people who have long nails don't read or is it just Khloe you're attempting to take a dig at? I can understand not liking long nails but really....lol





bag-princess said:


> that is just stupid!  my mom has always had long nails and we both are big book nerds!  have never had a problem with it.



I meant no disrespect to anybody (well, except Khloe).

I should have asked about the logistics of long nails and turning pages before I made a statement like that. 

I apologize.


----------



## bag-princess

caitlin1214 said:


> I meant no disrespect to anybody (well, except Khloe).
> 
> I should have asked about the logistics of long nails and turning pages before I made a statement like that.
> 
> I apologize.





no need to apologize - and i want to make it clear i was not calling you stupid at all!


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> I meant no disrespect to anybody (well, except Khloe).
> 
> I should have asked about the logistics of long nails and turning pages before I made a statement like that.
> 
> I apologize.



I don't think you meant any disrespect. Think we get so caught up in how foolish and vapid they are, we tend to associate things with them. For what it's worth, I don't think any of then actually read books...with long or short nails. Lol.


----------



## labelwhore04

Long nails are such a pain. I don't know how people deal with it. When my nails get too long, it becomes hard to text on my phone and i get frustrated, so i always keep my thumb nails short no matter what. Personally i find it hard to do daily tasks with long nails(especially acrylics)... Opening pop cans, picking up change/coins, putting on pantyhose....i could go on and on


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

berrydiva said:


> You turn pages with your nails? I do it with the tabs/tips of my fingers? What's that area actually called? I don't know but that's the part I turn pages with...lol
> 
> 
> 
> In my long fingernail wearing days, I had no issues doing anything domestic or maintaining my hygiene and I'm a fairly avid reader. It's not like when a person grows their hair out it impedes their hearing or makes clothes no longer able to fit over their head.
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you don't honestly believe people who have long nails don't read or is it just Khloe you're attempting to take a dig at? I can understand not liking long nails but really....lol




Agree. I love to wear long nails (haven't recently because I'm bored of the acrylic nail upkeep to keep them looking pretty lol) and I am always able to type (important since I'm at a computer all day lol), and do household chores when I can be bothered... (No, I don't have a maid or anything.. I just hate cleaning until it becomes a big chore and I can't stand the clutter anymore [emoji13]). You get used to having them. :shrug:


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

labelwhore04 said:


> Long nails are such a pain. I don't know how people deal with it. When my nails get too long, it becomes hard to text on my phone and i get frustrated, so i always keep my thumb nails short no matter what. Personally i find it hard to do daily tasks with long nails(especially acrylics)... Opening pop cans, picking up change/coins, putting on pantyhose....i could go on and on




Haha. While I can function pretty good with long nails, I do have to agree with you on the difficulty of these tasks. Opening up soda (haha)/Redbull cans, picking up coins... ACK. [emoji1][emoji1] and I've had to throw away so many pantyhose due to random tears caused by my nails. [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji26]


----------



## Coach Lover Too

caitlin1214 said:


> I meant no disrespect to anybody (well, except Khloe).
> 
> I should have asked about the logistics of long nails and turning pages before I made a statement like that.
> 
> I apologize.



Don't worry about it. I've often wondered the same thing. I can't stand long nails.


----------



## terebina786

I keep my nails long and pointed, a little shorter than Khloe's. Mine are natural though... I don't have issues with day-to-day tasks and I work in an office.


----------



## V0N1B2

These pictures are giving me Anna Nicole Smith vibes.
Is it just me?


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> These pictures are giving me Anna Nicole Smith vibes.
> Is it just me?



No, not just you... That's a good comparison.


----------



## arnott

I don't know what she did to her face but it makes her look like she's pushing 50!


----------



## pukasonqo

arnott said:


> I don't know what she did to her face but it makes her look like she's pushing 50!




is kalled kountouring, khloe herself told us she hasn't had any PS


----------



## Coach Lover Too

V0N1B2 said:


> These pictures are giving me Anna Nicole Smith vibes.
> Is it just me?



Well now that you mention it, it does!


----------



## berrydiva

This contouring like drag queens madness needs to stop. Looks like a dirty streak along the sides of these women's faces.

Her hair looks good that length, style and color.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berrydiva said:


> This contouring like drag queens madness needs to stop. Looks like a dirty streak along the sides of these women's faces.
> 
> Her hair looks good that length, style and color.



I read an article in the New York Post where Bobbi Brown says the exact same thing. Contouring just looks dirty and fake.


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> is kalled kountouring, khloe herself told us she hasn't had any PS


This contouring make her nose look super longgggg!



berrydiva said:


> This contouring like drag queens madness needs to stop. Looks like a dirty streak along the sides of these women's faces.
> 
> Her hair looks good that length, style and color.


When done RIGHT it can look nice. They are way too heavy with it.


----------



## Pursejoy9

labelwhore04 said:


> Long nails are such a pain. I don't know how people deal with it. When my nails get too long, it becomes hard to text on my phone and i get frustrated, so i always keep my thumb nails short no matter what. Personally i find it hard to do daily tasks with long nails(especially acrylics)... Opening pop cans, picking up change/coins, putting on pantyhose....i could go on and on


You are right. It is very hard to do things with long nails, especially if the nails are natural. Artificial, maybe not so much.


----------



## Docjeun

There is "contouring" and there is "contouring".


----------



## redney

Trulyadiva said:


> There is "contouring" and there is "contouring".



Don't you mean there is "contouring" and there is "kontouring."


----------



## SpeedyJC

redney said:


> Don't you mean there is "contouring" and there is "kontouring."


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Don't you mean there is "contouring" and there is "kontouring."


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Don't you mean there is "contouring" and there is "kontouring."




[emoji2]


----------



## guccimamma

Trulyadiva said:


> There is "contouring" and there is "contouring".



more like cartooning


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> more like cartooning



"kartooning" doll. Didn't you go to Kardashian Kollege here?


----------



## tweegy

So there are some stories that her and lammy are fighting.. She apparently went off on him in the hospital,  and he regrets signing the dismissal... read them on grain of salt radar online...


----------



## guccimamma

tweegy said:


> So there are some stories that her and lammy are fighting.. She apparently went off on him in the hospital,  and he regrets signing the dismissal... read them on grain of salt radar online...



priceless. 

call the judge lammy, you can't give consent when you're in a coma!


----------



## Docjeun

redney said:


> Don't you mean there is "contouring" and there is "kontouring."



:giggles:


----------



## YSoLovely

*... BUSTED!!!






*
LSA

:lolots:  :lolots: 



Chrissy Teigen posted the unretouched pic, Khloé the 'shopped one *
*


----------



## redney

YSoLovely said:


> *... BUSTED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LSA
> 
> :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy Teigen posted the unretouched pic, Khloé the 'shopped one *
> *



 Totally busted, Khloe!!


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> *... BUSTED!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> LSA
> 
> :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy Teigen posted the unretouched pic, Khloé the 'shopped one







Oh, I do love when their pathetic photoshop shenanigans are exposed...


----------



## berrydiva

That's funny. They still have both pics up too. She's noticeably different in each pic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> *... BUSTED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LSA
> 
> :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy Teigen posted the unretouched pic, Khloé the 'shopped one *
> *




Lol!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

I think she did a liquid facelift as well. Her face has that moony look you get when you have too much filler and are waiting for it to settle. (  or if you are sick and on Prednisone for any length of time )


----------



## labelwhore04

YSoLovely said:


> *... BUSTED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LSA
> 
> :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy Teigen posted the unretouched pic, Khloé the 'shopped one *
> *



LOL what a loser


----------



## Sassys

WTF is she doing to her face??? This family has serious issues.


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Shudders* how old is she? 31-2?
Is her hair covering a droopy eye





Toofab
Look of regret?








Popsugar


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> WTF is she doing to her face??? This family has serious issues.


She's got one scary face, but then that's a necessity for this family.
Looks like she is full of fillers  I also think she got a chin implant while MIA, her face was never that long.


----------



## Crystalina

Omg Bruce, Kris and Khloe all have one WONKY EYE.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I like the color/cut of her hair but that's about it. I think it's pitiful that the whole family is THAT unhappy with their looks. They can never leave well enough alone. I just don't get it.
Everyone of them looked better before all the work, including CJ! That sh*t must be contagious!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

If she's trying to look more and more like Dad Alex, it's working!


----------



## Jayne1

coach lover too said:


> if she's trying to look more and more like dad alex, it's working!


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks scary. Whatever she's doing, she needs to stop. Did she get a nose job?


----------



## AEGIS

i think she has a sad existence


----------



## Sasha2012

It's not everyday you get to meet a woman hired to pretend she is your mother on TV.

But on Wednesday night Khloe Kardashian spent some quality time with Selma Blair, who is portraying Kris Jenner in new TV movie American Crime Story.

The duo were at an event in Hollywood when they bumped into each other and made sure to pose for some sultry photographs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...movie-American-Crime-Story.html#ixzz3rKxqCMl1


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Something about her face looks different, what the heck is it ???


----------



## pukasonqo

the second picture...no comment
khloe needs to stop with the kountoring  although it might be too late
maybe the lips are not fillers but sucking on those smoothies might be the new lip workout


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like a duck from the side in that second pic!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Oh no her nose has gone mj. It was fine before. It looks like it's melting off


----------



## Encore Hermes

Eonline




I don't think the difference is weight loss.  She looks so hard. Her jaw


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her old face looked so much better..


----------



## VickyB

YSoLovely said:


> *... BUSTED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LSA
> 
> :lolots:  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Chrissy Teigen posted the unretouched pic, Khloé the 'shopped one *
> *



This is genius!!!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

ChanelMommy said:


> Her old face looked so much better..



I agree!! Her face looks out of proportion now. Her forehead seems so much higher than before!


----------



## White Orchid

No way her old face was better.  I don't get how anyone thinks she is attractive, now or then.

I think she had her nose done, shortened or something.  But yeah, still fugly.


----------



## chowlover2

I never thought she was ugly before, but now she looks like a sad cross between a duck and a pig! Fugly!


----------



## aleksandras

She was actually quite pretty before with the darker ombre hairstyle. The over done lips make her other features seem more harsh and right now she's not that easy on the eyes..


----------



## Crystalina

Omg she looks ridiculous. She looked better in 2011 in the midst of her marriage to Lamar.

She looked fresh and natural then. Now she looks so fake!


----------



## redney

She butchered her face. How awful.


----------



## Jikena

Her face looks thiner. She has no cheeks.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/201468/rs_1024x759-140708124220-1024.khloe-kardashian-no-makeup.ls.7814.jpg
> Eonline
> cdn-media.toofab.com/2015/11/12/1112-khloe-inset-810x960.jpg
> I don't think the difference is weight loss.  She looks so hard. Her jaw



Her face looks really long and thin now, her jaw looks more defined and I still think her chin looks more prominent than it used to.
She looks dead behind the eyes now.


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Her face looks thiner. She has no cheeks.


I agree. It's like her cheeks have been erased from her face :weird:


----------



## Eva1991

crystalina said:


> omg she looks ridiculous. She looked better in 2011 in the midst of her marriage to lamar.
> 
> She looked fresh and natural then. Now she looks so fake!



+1


----------



## StopHammertime

Crystalina said:


> Omg she looks ridiculous. She looked better in 2011 in the midst of her marriage to Lamar.
> 
> She looked fresh and natural then. Now she looks so fake!




Agreed!


----------



## lala1

To me it looks like she photoshopped her chin nothing else besides the obvious fillers


----------



## CoachGirl12

I have to say tho... that black dress is fierce!


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> I never thought she was ugly before, but now she looks like a sad cross between a *duck and a pig*! Fugly!



digly or dugly


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalline said:


> Omg she looks ridiculous. She looked better in 2011 in the midst of her marriage to Lamar.
> 
> She looked fresh and natural then. Now she looks so fake!



Agree -- when Lamar was in the hospital and Khloe was playing nurse saviour, the media showed their older photos from around the time of the wedding and she did look natural and fresh!


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks really long and thin now, her jaw looks more defined and I still think her chin looks more prominent than it used to.
> She looks dead behind the eyes now.



Funny thing is, she's trying for symmetry, which is what everyone in Hollywood tries for, with the new chins and cheeks&#8230; but in her case, it doesn't fit at all.


----------



## janie2002

Can someone over lap her new face with her old one, it want to see the difference, also that nose pointing north is weird, but wonder her lip snarls up, it's getting pulled lol


----------



## maddie66

Jayne1 said:


> Funny thing is, she's trying for symmetry, which is what everyone in Hollywood tries for, with the new chins and cheeks but in her case, it doesn't fit at all.




Sometimes I wonder if there are special mirrors in Hollywood, because everyone who messes with their face on a regular basis looks awful, and yet they keep doing it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whoa, that's so crazy how narrow her face is below the cheekbones now.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> She looks like a duck from the side in that second pic!



I was thinking she looks like an algae eater!


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, why we gotta insult such beautiful creatures!  First it was the turtles and now the marine life...



arnott said:


> I was thinking she looks like an algae eater!
> 
> northdallasgazette.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/algea-eater.jpg


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm expecting another twitter rampage calling out all the "haters" in 4... 3... 2...


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm expecting another twitter rampage calling out all the "haters" in 4... 3... 2...




yup, as she said before, she never, ever had any PS
and i am the queen of narnia


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> I was thinking she looks like an algae eater!
> 
> 
> 
> northdallasgazette.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/algea-eater.jpg




Perfect!


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA with the poster who said she looked her best when she was with lamar. She had a few tweaks but still looked natural. Now her nose is in Michael Jackson territory, super scary looking. Along with her baboon lips she looks downright alien like. 

Funny she wanted to always be like Kimbo and now she is. Both looked their best when married Kimbo with Khump and Khloe with lamar. Both pretty much killed their husbands NBA careers. And both ODed on the PS when their marriages failed. Now they both look disturbingly alien like. Well played Khloe well played.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

White Orchid said:


> Lol, why we gotta insult such beautiful creatures!  First it was the turtles and now the marine life...



I'd forgotten about the turtle head!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Lounorada said:


> Her face looks really long and thin now, her jaw looks more defined and I still think her chin looks more prominent than it used to.
> She looks dead behind the eyes now.


Agree!


----------



## Swanky

*          Lamar Odom             Can't Recognize Friends And Family            Docs Fear Serious Brain Damage        *

 * 

         11/14/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




http://www.tmz.com/person/lamar-odom/
*Lamar Odom*'s  in rough shape -- having a tough time with communication and mobility  -- and we're told it's so bad, he can't recognize some close friends and  family. 
 Our sources tell us Lamar has made little progression in the last  couple weeks. We're told he's only able to speak a word here and there,  and at times he seems "empty."
 The scariest part ... Lamar can't recognize longtime friends and even  family members when they come to visit. We're told docs believe he's  suffered significant brain damage.
 Lamar has been hospitalized since October 13th when he was *found unresponsive* at a Vegas brothel. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3rTqsAJMt
​


----------



## Encore Hermes

But he was  mentally competent when he signed the papers reversing the divorce.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> But he was  mentally competent when he* signed the papers* reversing the divorce.



With a flourish!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> But he was  mentally competent when he signed the papers reversing the divorce.



I know right!!!!?!? I've never seen such *one extreme to the other*!


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> But he was  mentally competent when he signed the papers reversing the divorce.




It's a miracle. I'm sure some life insurance papers were buried in that pile. 

She probably told him he had to sign for his jello pudding.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> But he was  mentally competent when he signed the papers reversing the divorce.




yup, it was a xmas miracle in october!
i am still surprised the doctors allowed him to sign any paperwork, i thought we only had the kartrashians word that he signed anything
maybe he needs nurse khloe or kimbo the neurologist back at his side, he was talking in sentences and managed to recognised kimbo, new face and all!


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> It's a miracle. I'm sure some life insurance papers were buried in that pile.
> 
> *She probably told him he had to sign for his jello pudding.*





:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:   the line of the day!!!  OMGoodness - i can't breathe now!!


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> It's a miracle. I'm sure some life insurance papers were buried in that pile.
> 
> She probably told him he had to sign for his jello pudding.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> With a flourish!




Yep, with a flourish


Unlike 



Backs it of thread..........


----------



## Lounorada

Scary face, clown makeup, kontoured-boobs, bejewelled dog-collar...














zimbio

Yikes.


----------



## YSoLovely

lsa








Did Joyce do her make up? This looks like something Joyce would do...




ETA: Interesting how different her eyeshadow looks from getty to zimbio...


----------



## Jikena

YSoLovely said:


> lsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Joyce do her make up? This looks like something Joyce would do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Interesting how different her eyeshadow looks from getty to zimbio...



Omg. The pictures with the flash were already horrible, but those ? o_o Wtf her lips, and her nose, and her faaaace... Her boobs have weird lines...


----------



## Jayne1

Not as flawless.  

Also, she's getting those vertical mouth lines from too much filler. Like bunny ears at the side of her mouth.

She has lines underneath her cheek fillers, too.


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Scary face, clown makeup, kontoured-boobs, bejewelled dog-collar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio
> 
> Yikes.




&#128577; .... *leaves thread*


----------



## nastasja

Jayne1 said:


> Also, she's getting those vertical mouth lines from too much filler. Like bunny ears at the side of her mouth.




Is that from too much lip filler, nasolabial filler, or both?


----------



## Livia1

All the K's looks like clowns!


----------



## V0N1B2

Strong Looks Better Naked?
O rilly?

More like Strong Looks Better with Kontouring, Photoshop, Spackle, Spanx, and a team of Magicians.
But I guess no one would buy that rag.
Girl, bye.


----------



## Sarni

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *          Lamar Odom             Can't Recognize Friends And Family            Docs Fear Serious Brain Damage        *
> 
> *
> 
> 11/14/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/11/13/1113-lamar-odom-tmz-4.jpghttp://www.tmz.com/person/lamar-odom/
> *Lamar Odom*'s  in rough shape -- having a tough time with communication and mobility  -- and we're told it's so bad, he can't recognize some close friends and  family.
> Our sources tell us Lamar has made little progression in the last  couple weeks. We're told he's only able to speak a word here and there,  and at times he seems "empty."
> The scariest part ... Lamar can't recognize longtime friends and even  family members when they come to visit. We're told docs believe he's  suffered significant brain damage.
> Lamar has been hospitalized since October 13th when he was *found unresponsive* at a Vegas brothel.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3rTqsAJMt
> ​




He probably  can't recognise the K/J clan since they change daily!


----------



## Jayne1

killerlife said:


> Is that from too much lip filler, nasolabial filler, or both?



Good question even the Real Housewives, who are known for doing far too much, don't have those bunny ears at the side of their mouths.

Too much of everything, I guess.


----------



## Jayne1

Cropped pictures taken from those posted above. Official and nonofficial:


----------



## tweegy

What's going on with her teefs?


----------



## terebina786

She looks terrible.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> lsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Joyce do her make up? This looks like something Joyce would do...
> 
> 
> ETA: Interesting how different her eyeshadow looks from getty to zimbio...



WTF  I thought the zimbio pics I posted were scary enough, but... Yikes. She has well and truly messed up her face and it will only get worse 

I think the difference in her eyeshadow colour between both sets of photos is lighting. Crap lighting in the Getty pics and full on studio lighting in the zimbio pics. Neither forms of lighting make her face look any better.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Cropped pictures taken from those posted above. Official and nonofficial:



Her face reminds me of a pin cushion in the second picture.


----------



## YSoLovely

Lounorada said:


> WTF  I thought the zimbio pics I posted were scary enough, but... Yikes. *She has well and truly messed up her face and it will only get worse *
> 
> I think the difference in her eyeshadow colour between both sets of photos is lighting. Crap lighting in the Getty pics and full on studio lighting in the zimbio pics. Neither forms of lighting make her face look any better.





Bring it on


----------



## clydekiwi

guccimamma said:


> It's a miracle. I'm sure some life insurance papers were buried in that pile.
> 
> She probably told him he had to sign for his jello pudding.




Omg hahahaha [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Bring it on



Exactly... ready and waiting


----------



## clydekiwi

Could her blonde hair be making her look different? She definitely got her lips done


----------



## Crystalina

Lounorada said:


> Scary face, clown makeup, kontoured-boobs, bejewelled dog-collar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio
> 
> Yikes.




Yes, the makeup is terrifying. She looks like she's wearing stage makeup. And that dog collar looks cheap on her. Way too fake and plasticky looking!


----------



## GoGlam

Yikes she's gone a few steps too far.  Hopefully it's temporary and not repeated


----------



## Crystalina

In my opinion, this is when she looked her very best:


----------



## White Orchid

Err, thanks for the warning, not!   



YSoLovely said:


> lsa
> 
> Did Joyce do her make up? This looks like something Joyce would do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Interesting how different her eyeshadow looks from getty to zimbio...


----------



## Jayne1

Crystalina said:


> In my opinion, this is when she looked her very best:
> View attachment 3187898
> View attachment 3187899



She was happy then, too.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

tweegy said:


> What's going on with her teefs?



That's just what I was gonna ask! Looks like rabbit teeth! 
She should have NEVER done whatever it is she did! Looks bad.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Crystalina said:


> In my opinion, this is when she looked her very best:
> View attachment 3187898
> View attachment 3187899



I agree!!! Did she have cheek implants and now they're gone? Everything looks weird now!


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> What's going on with her teefs?



Looks like Dr. Kevin Sands work


----------



## kirsten

She looks awful. Also mouth is crooked. And the lines from the lip injections, yikes!


----------



## redney

She has her real dad's mouth and lips.


----------



## WishList986

This makes me so sad, I thought she was absolutely stunning before. It's sad what Hollywood can do to people.


----------



## LavenderIce

redney said:


> She has her real dad's mouth and lips.




And nose and eyes.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

LavenderIce said:


> And nose and eyes.


and long legs.


----------



## Jayne1

LavenderIce said:


> And nose and eyes.





Coach Lover Too said:


> and long legs.



and hairline.

and crooked smile.


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> and hairline.
> 
> and crooked smile.



she is him. they'll use it as a storyline someday, i imagine.


----------



## Ladybug09

Who wears a dress like that to a book signing.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Who wears a dress like that to a book signing.



someone desperate for some attention! 




tweegy said:


> What's going on with her teefs?




she might think that is a sexy smile but it always looks like a rabid snarl to me!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Crystalina said:


> In my opinion, this is when she looked her very best:
> View attachment 3187898
> View attachment 3187899




Yes!!!!


----------



## clydekiwi

Ladybug09 said:


> Who wears a dress like that to a book signing.




Only the kardashians


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ladybug09 said:


> Who wears a dress like that to a book signing.



Someone who doesn't want to asked hard questions like how many pages are in the book that she wrote.


----------



## AEGIS

she should just get a nose job and call it a day


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She should go to South Korea. They do good plastic surgery there. Lamar doesn't recognize his family but he does the Kardashians lol. I swear you can't make this ish up


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks like someone who's had an allergic reaction to something! Whatever it is she's had done, she needs to go back and have undone!


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Bring it on





Lounorada said:


> Exactly... ready and waiting




*Eats popcorn too*


----------



## White Orchid

Good God, where do you find these gifs from?  I love that wabbit!!!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Good God, where do you find these gifs from?  I love that wabbit!!!


----------



## manpursefan

It's a slippery slope


----------



## solange

So, this Friday, Khloe will be at the River Oaks Barnes & Noble in Houston for a book signing.


----------



## guccimamma

she should just skip "writing" and sell photoshop. she could be the adobe lady.  that could be lucrative.


----------



## YSoLovely

Jayne1 said:


> and hairline.
> 
> and crooked smile.




and big bones

and middle name


Kris wasn't even trying to hide the truth :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

@ the caption...







It's such a pity [del]it's actually hilarious[/del] when they can't photoshop a video like they can their pics...
(screencaps from their show)












DailyMail


----------



## redney

Holy crap she looks like Alex in that first pic.


----------



## manpursefan

Her arms are so small but her waist is so wide O.o


----------



## kirsten

manpursefan said:


> Her arms are so small but her waist is so wide O.o




Probably from getting the fat taken from her arms and then injected in her butt.


----------



## berrydiva

Those pics look nothing like the published pics. There's nothing wrong with her body and she looks good but it's so disingenuous and pathetic how these women can't just celebrate the actual progress they made and instead opt to present such a false reality of their body.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Sweet baby jeezus!


----------



## whimsic

The sad thing is that her natural body is probably great, she doesn't need all that photoshop. 

Has anyone seen her IRL? I have a feeling she only looks like a giant because she's always photographed next to her hobbit sisters.


----------



## flyygal

Is anyone watching the Ellen show [emoji56]


----------



## Jayne1

AEGIS said:


> she should just get a nose job and call it a day



You mean a second one? A nose like her's can only be slimmed so much.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> @ the caption...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's such a pity [del]it's actually hilarious[/del] when they can't photoshop a video like they can their pics...
> (screencaps from their show)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



They can, but it's expensive. My son works full time doing just that, for film and TV (although not a celeb's hips or behind -- that's for their personal videographers to do, if they have the ability.)  lol

Very telling though -- thanks for showing reality. Which isn't bad, just not what they show us.


----------



## pmburk

Lounorada said:


> Scary face, clown makeup, kontoured-boobs, bejewelled dog-collar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio
> 
> Yikes.



I used to think Khloe was pretty, especially around the early Lamar Odom marriage days. She wasn't "typical" pretty, but she looked healthy & pretty natural. Now... she REALLY needs to lay off whatever she's doing there - fillers or whatnot. If she keeps that up she's going to be a Jocelyn Wildenstein in a few years.

I guess I hadn't seen a picture of her in a while and it's kind of disconcerting. Wow.



Crystalina said:


> In my opinion, this is when she looked her very best:
> View attachment 3187898
> View attachment 3187899



Yes, this is the era I was talking about. I think she looked very good there.


----------



## Jayne1

*KHLOE KARDASHIAN JAMES HARDEN'S BEEN MY ROCK** ... Through Lamar Drama*

"Khloe Kardashian was rushing to divorce Lamar Odom, so she could be with James Harden -- and only pulled the divorce papers because Lamar was in a coma.
Khloe went on Ryan Seacrest's KIIS-FM radio show to talk about Lamar's health, and her relationship with NBA superstar, Harden -- and she makes it seem like they never broke up throughout Odom's near-death experience. 
TMZ broke the story ... when Khloe and Lamar called off their divorce, she hoped they would reconcile. But Monday morning, it sounded like Harden's been waiting in the wings all along. She told Ryan, "There are times Im sure he was very uncomfortable with things. But Im glad hes been so supportive to me."
Khloe also gave an update on Lamar's health, and as we first reported ... it's not great at this point. Interestingly, she didn't say anything about the current status of their relationship -- but we know there's no talk of refiling divorce docs."


http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/16/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-james-harden/


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> *KHLOE KARDASHIAN JAMES HARDEN'S BEEN MY ROCK** ... Through Lamar Drama*
> 
> "Khloe Kardashian was rushing to divorce Lamar Odom, so she could be with James Harden -- and only pulled the divorce papers because Lamar was in a coma.
> Khloe went on Ryan Seacrest's KIIS-FM radio show to talk about Lamar's health, and her relationship with NBA superstar, Harden -- and she makes it seem like they never broke up throughout Odom's near-death experience.
> TMZ broke the story ... when Khloe and Lamar called off their divorce, she hoped they would reconcile. But Monday morning, it sounded like Harden's been waiting in the wings all along. She told Ryan, "There are times Im sure he was very uncomfortable with things. But Im glad hes been so supportive to me."
> Khloe also gave an update on Lamar's health, and as we first reported ... it's not great at this point. Interestingly, she didn't say anything about the current status of their relationship -- but we know there's no talk of refiling divorce docs."
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/16/khloe-kardashian-lamar-odom-james-harden/





_*Khloe Kardashian was rushing to divorce Lamar Odom,so she could be with James Harden* -- and only pulled the divorce papers because Lamar was in a coma._

Ummmmmm She filed in 2013. And she was in at least one very public relationship before James. 
Now I do believe she rushed to sell their home. Probably got 100% of the proceeds.


----------



## addisonshopper

Hell no no Divorce-- she want his money his pension and his life insurance policies-- if something happens to him his father Joe is the next of kin and KArdashins be damned if the father get it and spend it  and the they don't want the baby mama to get it the kids still under age....


----------



## guccimamma

addisonshopper said:


> Hell no no Divorce-- she want his money his pension and his life insurance policies-- if something happens to him his father Joe is the next of kin and KArdashins be damned if the father get it and spend it  and the they don't want the baby mama to get it the kids still under age....



that is all the sad truth!


----------



## Ladybug09

addisonshopper said:


> Hell no no Divorce-- she want his money his pension and his life insurance policies-- if something happens to him his father Joe is the next of kin and KArdashins be damned if the father get it and spend it  and the they don't want the baby mama to get it the kids still under age....



Amen sister.


----------



## Eva1991

Lounorada said:


> Scary face, clown makeup, kontoured-boobs, bejewelled dog-collar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimbio
> 
> Yikes.



The amount of make up she's wearing is insane. Also, did she get new veneers? Her teeth look weird...


----------



## michie

addisonshopper said:


> Hell no no Divorce-- she want his money his pension and his life insurance policies-- if something happens to him his father Joe is the next of kin and KArdashins be damned if the father get it and spend it  and the they don't want the baby mama to get it the kids still under age....



Anybody familiar with this family should've known this when they heard she stopped the divorce.


----------



## addisonshopper

michie said:


> anybody familiar with this family should've known this when they heard she stopped the divorce.




michie baby -- where you been at ?


----------



## bag-princess

more of her fiction............



"I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," she  said. "I get it, I get why it's confusing, I understand all of that.  James has been great. He's been very supportive with everything."


"There's  of course times where I'm sure he was really uncomfortable about some  of the things," she admitted. "But I'm a very honest person and I have  nothing to hide and I was very open with how I feel like I had to handle  everything with Lamar. I really, really appreciate how supportive James  has been, and it wasn't just another layer of stress on me."

"All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."
Even  so, the reality star said she plans to be in contact with Lamar  throughout his entire recovery process, which she cautioned could take  "a year, at least."


"I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."
Meanwhile, Khloe said on Monday's _The Ellen DeGeneres Show_ that her ability to deal with the Lamar situation is completely tied to the balance in her life that she's found to this point.


"If [Lamar's hospitalization] would have happened, I think, two years  ago, I don't know if I would have been strong enough to even have the  tools to deal with what I'm dealing with now or be able to balance  everything," she said. "So it's just really ironic that I'm promoting  this book, but I'm actually like living what I wrote about."










https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/khloe-kardashian-meeting-james-harden-201100620.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

bag-princess said:


> more of her fiction............
> 
> 
> 
> "I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," she  said. "I get it, I get why it's confusing, I understand all of that.  James has been great. He's been very supportive with everything."
> 
> 
> "There's  of course times where I'm sure he was really uncomfortable about some  of the things," she admitted. "But I'm a very honest person and I have  nothing to hide and I was very open with how I feel like I had to handle  everything with Lamar. I really, really appreciate how supportive James  has been, and it wasn't just another layer of stress on me."
> 
> "All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."
> Even  so, the reality star said she plans to be in contact with Lamar  throughout his entire recovery process, which she cautioned could take  "a year, at least."
> 
> 
> "I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."
> Meanwhile, Khloe said on Monday's _The Ellen DeGeneres Show_ that her ability to deal with the Lamar situation is completely tied to the balance in her life that she's found to this point.
> 
> 
> "If [Lamar's hospitalization] would have happened, I think, two years  ago, I don't know if I would have been strong enough to even have the  tools to deal with what I'm dealing with now or be able to balance  everything," she said. "So it's just really ironic that I'm promoting  this book, but I'm actually like living what I wrote about."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/tv/s/khloe-kardashian-meeting-james-harden-201100620.html


_I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," _




_ But I'm a very honest persn with nothing to hide_




_All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."_




_I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."_


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> _I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," _
> dc528.4shared.com/img/90ABDdUE/s3/1390207b070/pursing_lips.gif
> _ But I'm a very honest persn with nothing to hide_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."_
> cdn.betches.com/sites/default/files/article/list/images/britlips.jpg







i almost spit out my water!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> _I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," _
> dc528.4shared.com/img/90ABDdUE/s3/1390207b070/pursing_lips.gif
> _ But I'm a very honest persn with nothing to hide_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."_
> cdn.betches.com/sites/default/files/article/list/images/britlips.jpg
> _I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."_
> badpancreas.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/ac.gif


----------



## Lounorada

Khloe really talks a load of sh*t. 
She always speaks different to the rest of her sisters, like a dimwit trying to sound intellectual which results in her making absolutely no sense. Whereas the rest of them sound like straight-up dimwits.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Khloe really talks a load of sh*t.
> She always speaks different to the rest of her sisters, like a dimwit trying to sound intellectual which results in her making absolutely no sense. Whereas the rest of them sound like straight-up dimwits.



True.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> Khloe really talks a load of sh*t.
> She always speaks different to the rest of her sisters, like a dimwit trying to sound intellectual which results in her making absolutely no sense. Whereas the rest of them sound like straight-up dimwits.


----------



## White Orchid

I saw her on one of those entertainment shows last week talking about the whole Lamar situation and you could see she was trying very hard to speak in an intelligent way but all I could think of is: what are you saying and what's your bloody point?!

It kind of reminded me of high school when someone would try to feign intelligence by using big words and we'd all just laugh in their face.  Khloe's *that* kid cos we'd see right through the act.



Lounorada said:


> Khloe really talks a load of sh*t.
> She always speaks different to the rest of her sisters, like a dimwit trying to sound intellectual which results in her making absolutely no sense. Whereas the rest of them sound like straight-up dimwits.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> _I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," _
> dc528.4shared.com/img/90ABDdUE/s3/1390207b070/pursing_lips.gif
> _ But I'm a very honest persn with nothing to hide_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."_
> cdn.betches.com/sites/default/files/article/list/images/britlips.jpg
> _I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."_
> badpancreas.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/ac.gif



:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Encore Hermes said:


> _I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," _
> dc528.4shared.com/img/90ABDdUE/s3/1390207b070/pursing_lips.gif
> _ But I'm a very honest persn with nothing to hide_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."_
> cdn.betches.com/sites/default/files/article/list/images/britlips.jpg
> _I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."_
> badpancreas.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/ac.gif



Omfg this is perfect!


----------



## gillianna

Encore Hermes said:


> _I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," _
> dc528.4shared.com/img/90ABDdUE/s3/1390207b070/pursing_lips.gif
> _ But I'm a very honest persn with nothing to hide_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."_
> cdn.betches.com/sites/default/files/article/list/images/britlips.jpg
> _I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."_
> badpancreas.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/ac.gif



 but what if one was thinking this instead?  
I just thought it was really insensitive to expedite the divorce when there are so many assets that I can be in charge of and receive as his wife.
   But I'm a very honest person with nothing to hide since I have PMK as my manager to help me.
    It's more his brain that is affected so he won't know anything I do in his best interest of course.
    I love Lamar so I don't see how I couldn't be involved when I can sell this story and photos too and make it my big storyline.


----------



## chowlover2

gillianna said:


> but what if one was thinking this instead?
> I just thought it was really insensitive to expedite the divorce when there are so many assets that I can be in charge of and receive as his wife.
> But I'm a very honest person with nothing to hide since I have PMK as my manager to help me.
> It's more his brain that is affected so he won't know anything I do in his best interest of course.
> I love Lamar so I don't see how I couldn't be involved when I can sell this story and photos too and make it my big storyline.




I die!


----------



## dr.pepper

I saw her on Ellen because I was getting my car serviced. 

She was insufferable as you can imagine and had the audacity to say something along the lines of, "I'm unique; I have a husband and a boyfriend." Sit down! 

You would think she'd be happy enough with millions of dollars, a close family and healthy nieces and nephews, but nope she needs to cling to men like there's no tomorrow in order to feel relevant.


----------



## nastasja

dr.pepper said:


> She was insufferable as you can imagine and had the audacity to say something along the lines of, "I'm unique; I have a husband and a boyfriend."




What an incredibly tacky thing to say.


----------



## YSoLovely

dr.pepper said:


> I saw her on Ellen because I was getting my car serviced.
> 
> *She was insufferable as you can imagine and had the audacity to say something along the lines of, "I'm unique; I have a husband and a boyfriend." Sit down! *
> 
> You would think she'd be happy enough with millions of dollars, a close family and healthy nieces and nephews, but nope she needs to cling to men like there's no tomorrow in order to feel relevant.




Bish please. Kim had a husband, a boyfriend AND a baby on the way


----------



## pixiejenna

dr.pepper said:


> I saw her on Ellen because I was getting my car serviced.
> 
> She was insufferable as you can imagine and had the audacity to say something along the lines of, "I'm unique; I have a husband and a boyfriend." Sit down!
> 
> You would think she'd be happy enough with millions of dollars, a close family and healthy nieces and nephews, but nope she needs to cling to men like there's no tomorrow in order to feel relevant.



Without a man she has no SL and wouldn't get any air time. She is one of those women who always needs a man in her life to define her self identity,  with out a man she has no self worth.







Lounorada said:


> Khloe really talks a load of sh*t.
> She always speaks different to the rest of her sisters, like a dimwit trying to sound intellectual which results in her making absolutely no sense. Whereas the rest of them sound like straight-up dimwits.



She is a big sh!t talker always has been and always will be. She's always tried to sound intelligent and I'm sure with the crowd she runs with she dose. But for those us with average intelligence can see though her act a mile a way. Heck English was my worst subject, I legitimately struggled with it and I find her difficulty to string together basic sentences together or using words properly absolutely  comical. The phrase "that word doesn't mean what you think it means" comes to mind when she(or really any of the Kardashians) talks.


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> Bish please. Kim had a husband, a boyfriend AND a baby on the way


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I saw her on one of those entertainment shows last week talking about the whole Lamar situation* and you could see she was trying very hard to speak in an intelligent way but all I could think of is: what are you saying and what's your bloody point?!
> 
> It kind of reminded me of high school when someone would try to feign intelligence by using big words and we'd all just laugh in their face.  Khloe's *that* kid cos we'd see right through the act*.


Exactly!



pixiejenna said:


> *She is a big sh!t talker always has been and always will be. She's always tried to sound intelligent and I'm sure with the crowd she runs with she dose. But for those us with average intelligence can see though her act a mile a way*. Heck English was my worst subject, I legitimately struggled with it *and I find her difficulty to string together basic sentences together or using words properly absolutely  comical. The phrase "that word doesn't mean what you think it means" comes to mind when she(or really any of the Kardashians) talks*.



 So true!


----------



## Eva1991

Encore Hermes said:


> _I  just thought it was really insensitive to [expedite the divorce]," _
> dc528.4shared.com/img/90ABDdUE/s3/1390207b070/pursing_lips.gif
> _ But I'm a very honest persn with nothing to hide_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All of his organs are pretty much recovered," she said. "It's more his brain that is affected."_
> cdn.betches.com/sites/default/files/article/list/images/britlips.jpg
> _I  love Lamar, and this was always a fear of mine that we'd get to this  place," Khloe admitted. "So, I don't see how I couldn't be involved."_
> badpancreas.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/ac.gif





The 2nd gif is everything!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I saw it today too.  Puzzled as to why she insisted facing Ellen the entire interview and barely facing the camera and audience.  What was the point of that I wonder?

The chubby kid singing "All The Single Ladies" was far more entertaining to watch.



dr.pepper said:


> I saw her on Ellen because I was getting my car serviced.
> 
> She was insufferable as you can imagine and had the audacity to say something along the lines of, "I'm unique; I have a husband and a boyfriend." Sit down!
> 
> You would think she'd be happy enough with millions of dollars, a close family and healthy nieces and nephews, but nope she needs to cling to men like there's no tomorrow in order to feel relevant.


----------



## addisonshopper

YSoLovely said:


> Bish please. Kim had a husband, a boyfriend AND a baby on the way


  yes Kim was doing her honey....lmao
a husban boyfriend and a baby on the way


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was watching the last episode of KUWTK and my gawd, her azz looked so weird.  Meanwhile everybody around her telling her how good she looks since ya know she 'works out' all the time.  But the camera zoomed in on her arms, they looked like limp hotdogs.  not one single solitary muscle in sight!


----------



## addisonshopper

limp hot dogs


----------



## Jikena

DC-Cutie said:


> I was watching the last episode of KUWTK and my gawd, her azz looked so weird.  Meanwhile everybody around her telling her how good she looks since ya know she 'works out' all the time.  But the camera zoomed in on her arms, they looked like limp hotdogs.  not one single solitary muscle in sight!



Yup I actually thought of taking a screenshot of her a$$ when she appears in the beginning of the episode and post it here but I was too bored to do it. It's the scene where she's with Kris and she's wearing a super tight jean and damn her a$$ is HUGE. And I got nothing against big a$$es ok I think they look hot, but not when it's a big fake thing coming out of your "thin" body. Clearly see how her a$$ just "sticks out". Not natural at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jikena said:


> Yup I actually thought of taking a screenshot of her a$$ when she appears in the beginning of the episode and post it here but I was too bored to do it. It's the scene where she's with Kris and she's wearing a super tight jean and damn her a$$ is HUGE. And I got nothing against big a$$es ok I think they look hot, but not when it's a big fake thing coming out of your "thin" body. Clearly see how her a$$ just "sticks out". Not natural at all.



she must have just gotten fresh fat transfer, because it was HUGE


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> I was watching the last episode of KUWTK and my gawd, her azz looked so weird.  Meanwhile everybody around her telling her how good she looks since ya know she 'works out' all the time. * But the camera zoomed in on her arms, they looked like limp hotdogs.*  not one single solitary muscle in sight!


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> Bish please. Kim had a husband, a boyfriend AND a baby on the way




&#128580; and folks fawn over st Angelina ....tragic


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Bish please. Kim had a husband, a boyfriend AND a baby on the way


----------



## gillianna

YSoLovely said:


> Bish please. Kim had a husband, a boyfriend AND a baby on the way



all this while she was living at home with mom instead of her husband or boyfriend.


----------



## Eva1991

dr.pepper said:


> I saw her on Ellen because I was getting my car serviced.
> 
> She was insufferable as you can imagine and had the audacity to say something along the lines of,* "I'm unique; I have a husband and a boyfriend."* Sit down!
> 
> You would think she'd be happy enough with millions of dollars, a close family and healthy nieces and nephews, but nope she needs to cling to men like there's no tomorrow in order to feel relevant.



Saw it too. I think she was joking. At least I hope she was!


----------



## arnott

gillianna said:


> all this while she was living at home with mom instead of her husband or boyfriend.


----------



## caitlin1214

Khloe said she's a polygamist.


Polygamy is having multiple spouses. Polygyny is a man having multiple wives. Polyandry is a woman having multiple husbands.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Coach Lover Too

Who wants to start guessing??


*Khloé*     &#8207;@*khloekardashian*  8m8 minutes ago                                                Dolls! So sorry I needed 2 re schedule my book signing. I'm sick &dr's orders are that I need to lay low until we narrow down what's wrong


----------



## Encore Hermes

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who wants to start guessing??
> 
> 
> *Khloé*     &#8207;@*khloekardashian*  8m8 minutes ago                                                Dolls! So sorry I needed 2 re schedule my book signing. I'm sick &dr's orders are that I need to lay low until we narrow down what's wrong










I have had a couple thoughts that she is pregnant


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> alldaychic.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/funny_tips_for_pregnant_women_640_03.jpg
> 
> I have had a couple thoughts that she is pregnant



Perhaps she's having an adverse reaction to her "polygamist" lifestyle...


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who wants to start guessing??
> 
> 
> *Khloé*     &#8207;@*khloekardashian*  8m8 minutes ago                                                Dolls! So sorry I needed 2 re schedule my book signing. I'm sick &dr's orders are that I need to lay low until we narrow down what's wrong



She's "laying low" until her face settles after the last round of "dental" treatments.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> She's "laying low" until her face settles after the last round of "dental" treatments.


 
Or she caught Kim's "Flu". Remember when that idiot said her lips got bigger from the flu


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Or she caught Kim's "Flu". Remember when that idiot said her lips got bigger from the flu



 Yes! That girl is so dim she thought people would believe her.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> Yes! That girl is so dim she thought people would believe her.


 
I bet my life, there are people who believe everything this family says; EVEN when they are proven to be lying.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Every time she has the trappings of a real job, she has to quit. Can't handle it.


----------



## Sassys

Pursejoy9 said:


> Every time she has the trappings of a real job, she has to quit. Can't handle it.


 
Her book is tanking. Sales are NOT good.


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Her book is tanking. Sales are NOT good.



Is anyone surprised? Remember the Jenner girls' book sales? And Kimbo's selfie book only sold 32,000 copies despite her having an online follower base in the millions. Guess all those fake/bought followers don't stan for her hard enough to buy her book.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Her book is tanking. Sales are NOT good.



I thought it did reasonably well? NYT best selling list and all?


----------



## Lounorada

Maybe the latest round of fat-transfers didn't go well... I mean the skin can only contain so much concrete before it explodes.


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> I thought it did reasonably well? NYT best selling list and all?


 
Nope. She only sold 10K since it went on sale


----------



## Encore Hermes

Her NY times list. The magic of tidying up #1

*Advice, How-To & Miscellaneous*

THE LIFE-CHANGING MAGIC OF TIDYING UP, by Marie Kondo
THE PIONEER WOMAN COOKS: DINNERTIME, by Ree Drummond
BIG MAGIC, by Elizabeth Gilbert
STRONG LOOKS BETTER NAKED, by Khloé Kardashian
THE NERDY NUMMIES COOKBOOK, by Rosanna Pansino
Complete List »

http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-books/overview.html


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Nope. She only sold 10K since it went on sale




Not surprised, tbh.

All she does is talk about Lamar. No clue what her book is about.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who wants to start guessing??
> 
> 
> *Khloé*     &#8207;@*khloekardashian*  8m8 minutes ago                                                Dolls! So sorry I needed 2 re schedule my book signing. I'm sick &dr's orders are that I need to lay low until we narrow down what's wrong




No kidding? Could Lam Lam even get it up?


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> Perhaps she's having an adverse reaction to her "polygamist" lifestyle...







redney said:


> She's "laying low" until her face settles after the last round of "dental" treatments.



Yes, probably.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Her NY times list. The magic of tidying up #1
> 
> *Advice, How-To & Miscellaneous*
> 
> THE LIFE-CHANGING MAGIC OF TIDYING UP, by Marie Kondo
> THE PIONEER WOMAN COOKS: DINNERTIME, by Ree Drummond
> BIG MAGIC, by Elizabeth Gilbert
> STRONG LOOKS BETTER NAKED, by Khloé Kardashian
> THE NERDY NUMMIES COOKBOOK, by Rosanna Pansino
> Complete List »
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/best-sellers-books/overview.html


 
 I'm looking at her #'s and she just barely made the list. Even though she made the list, her sales are very poor. Her numbers are not good, for someone of her status.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'm thinking her cheek bones will be back and it'll get blamed on the mumps.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> I thought it did reasonably well? NYT best selling list and all?




That best sellers list is crock IMO.


----------



## Sassys

tweegy said:


> That best sellers list is crock IMO.


 
It is. Doesn't have the same status as years ago. Anybody can get on it if you sell over 9K a week.

What we now aim at is, how long you can stay on it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wtf.

*Kardashians on E!*     &#8207;@*KUWTK*  2m2 minutes ago                                                We hope you feel better @*KhloeKardashian*! XOXO #*KUWTK*


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Wtf.
> 
> *Kardashians on E!*     &#8207;@*KUWTK*  2m2 minutes ago                                                We hope you feel better @*KhloeKardashian*! XOXO #*KUWTK*



Lame attempt at PR.


----------



## Jayne1

An excuse to not visit Lamy in the hospital.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> An excuse to not visit Lamy in the hospital.



She can't. He or his representative supposedly banned her.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

*Khloe Kardashian* contracted a serious staph infection at the hospital where *Lamar Odom* is laid up, and it's so bad she's had to cancel a portion of her book tour. Lamar has been hospitalized at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A. for a month, and Khloe has been a frequent visitor.
 We're told Khloe has a lesion on her leg which became incredibly  painful. She developed a high fever, swollen glands. She's also sweating  profusely with intermittent chills.
 One very connected source tells TMZ, "It's so scary. She's so sick."
 Khloe cancelled several appearances for her book promotion, tweeting,  "I'm sick & dr's orders are that I need to lay low until we narrow  down what's wrong."

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/18/khloe-kardashian-staph-infection-lamar-odom/#ixzz3ruBR99hD
​


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Shoulda known it was Lamar's fault.


----------



## pukasonqo

Coach Lover Too said:


> Shoulda known it was Lamar's fault.




yup
how did she got an infection in hospital? most infectious patients are kept in isolation and visitors are encouraged to wear protective gear when in the room...
or is straph kartrashian speak for STD?
(yes, i am awful)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> *Khloe Kardashian* contracted a serious staph infection at the hospital where *Lamar Odom* is laid up, and it's so bad she's had to cancel a portion of her book tour. Lamar has been hospitalized at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in L.A. for a month, and Khloe has been a frequent visitor.
> We're told Khloe has a lesion on her leg which became incredibly  painful. She developed a high fever, swollen glands. She's also sweating  profusely with intermittent chills.
> One very connected source tells TMZ, "It's so scary. She's so sick."
> Khloe cancelled several appearances for her book promotion, tweeting,  "I'm sick & dr's orders are that I need to lay low until we narrow  down what's wrong."
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/11/18/khloe-kardashian-staph-infection-lamar-odom/#ixzz3ruBR99hD
> ​




Lol! I see.


----------



## Jayne1

Blaming Lamy when she's probably recovering from a dentist visit.


----------



## dr.pepper

How can this be? She was perfectly fine and showing off her legs on Ellen which was filmed just the other day! 

Doesn't staph (esp a serious case) show symptoms immediately? She's been out of the hospital w/ Lam for two weeks!


----------



## chowlover2

I think any infection she has contracted is from a surgical procedure.  You don't just walk into a hospital and catch a staph infection. Most are a result of surgery. Probably infected liposuction...


----------



## berrydiva

Isn't staph and MRSA similar in that they're usually caused by infection to a wound/severe burn and compromised immune system? And, it's visible because it's an infected wound? 

If it was in the blood and not caused by a wound, wouldn't she be in the hospital for monitoring?

I need answers Sway.


----------



## tomz_grl

berrydiva said:


> Isn't staph and MRSA similar in that they're usually caused by infection to a wound/severe burn and compromised immune system? And, it's visible because it's an infected wound?
> 
> If it was in the blood and not caused by a wound, wouldn't she be in the hospital for monitoring?
> 
> I need answers Sway.


 
Yes, it sounds like she contracted MRSA while in the hospital. You can get it by having the smallest scratch on your skin and then touching it.
Hospitals, gyms and schools are the largest breeding grounds for MRSA/Staph.


----------



## clydekiwi

Coach Lover Too said:


> Who wants to start guessing??
> 
> 
> *Khloé*     &#8207;@*khloekardashian*  8m8 minutes ago                                                Dolls! So sorry I needed 2 re schedule my book signing. I'm sick &dr's orders are that I need to lay low until we narrow down what's wrong




I heard on the radio she caught a bad staff infection from visiting lamar at the hospital. Lol. Ill say she got the infection from her recent face fillers


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Isn't staph and MRSA similar in that they're usually caused by infection to a wound/severe burn and compromised immune system? And, it's visible because it's an infected wound?
> 
> If it was in the blood and not caused by a wound, wouldn't she be in the hospital for monitoring?
> 
> I need answers Sway.



Yeah, I would think that she would need to be monitored in a hospital.


----------



## Swanky

My DD had MRSA and it was very scary -no hospital stay.

The treatment was pretty rigorous.


----------



## starsandbucks

I've had MRSA and it suuuuucks. I put my stupid towel down on the treadmill at my gym and then wiped my face with it and that night had a goose egg-sized infection on my forehead and was at the ER. I was given Bactrim, told to wash with with that red antibacterial soap (I'm forgetting the name) and come back if it wasn't responding. You don't always have to get admitted into the hospital and go on IV antibiotics but it's not out of the question. MRSA is really scary and you have to decontaminate your entire living space basically to cut the risk of anyone around you getting it. 

I do feel bad for Khloe if she has it.


----------



## Swanky

Same treatment for my DD, but we had to also swab her whole body and under nails w/ iodine twice daily.  That scared her so bad because of the color and she was young and didn't understand.


----------



## terebina786

Don't buy she has an infection... She probably got new work done.

If she does have one, she probably got it from all the botched work she's had done while she was "caring" for Lammy.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Yea, they exaggerate everything so it's hard to know what to believe. She hasn't been to see Lamar in 2 weeks, give or take (?) so I'd think if she caught something in the hospital it'd shown up by now. I'm more inclined to believe it's something due to *elective surgery.*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

terebina786 said:


> Don't buy she has an infection... She probably got new work done.
> 
> If she does have one, she probably got it from all the botched work she's had done while she was "caring" for Lammy.


YEp, this.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Just to give some medical facts though I don't care about her situation, staph and mrsa can lay dormant until your body is immunocompromised and then it rages. So yes you can acquire it weeks ago but not get sick until later.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pursejoy9 said:


> Just to give some medical facts though I don't care about her situation, staph and mrsa can lay dormant until your body is immunocompromised and then it rages. So yes you can acquire it weeks ago but not get sick until later.



Ok, thanks for clarifying. I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I caught MRSA while my sister was in the hospital for viral minigitius. No observation. It was Scary though.


----------



## guccimamma

i vote yeast infection, of resistant yeast.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She probably caught something from James nasty azz. Khloe is dirty herself so I guess she no better than harden


----------



## tomz_grl

I had such a bad case of MRSA, that was dormant and came out when I had some PS, that it caused me a 2 1/2 week hospital stay, 4 pints of blood and a month of some very high dosage antibiotics in the hospital and then an at home port to finish them out. I actually thought I was dying. Not to mention the PS that was around 8k ended up costing me almost double that after insurance. 
Most people have some form of staph on their body at all times. The nose is a huge carrier. I cringe when I see people wipe their nose on their hand and then touch something.


----------



## prettyprincess

Can anyone id the white blazer she was wearing on the today show?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Is the Today show her most recent appearance? When did she film the segment?


----------



## Coach Lover Too

DC-Cutie said:


> I caught MRSA while my sister was in the hospital for viral minigitius. No observation. It was Scary though.





tomz_grl said:


> I had such a bad case of MRSA, that was dormant and came out when I had some PS, that it caused me a 2 1/2 week hospital stay, 4 pints of blood and a month of some very high dosage antibiotics in the hospital and then an at home port to finish them out. I actually thought I was dying. Not to mention the PS that was around 8k ended up costing me almost double that after insurance.
> Most people have some form of staph on their body at all times. The nose is a huge carrier. I cringe when I see people wipe their nose on their hand and then touch something.



So glad you both are ok! That's really scary!


----------



## AEGIS

i think she's just getting plastic surgery


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I'ma put this here even though it's an interview by Kourtney.


http://www.eonline.com/news/717620/...-s-health-she-s-not-feeling-well-but-she-s-ok 



*Kourtney Kardashian Gives Update on Khloe Kardashian's Health: ''She's Not Feeling Well, but She's OK''*





In case you weren't aware, *Kourtney Kardashian *is one hot mama.
The gorgeous E! star attended the _Variety _&_ Women's Wear Daily_  Inaugural Stylemakers luncheon at Smashbox Thursday morning looking  stunning in an olive green two-piece outfit that flaunted her enviable  figure. Kourt was joined by her glam squad, makeup artist *Joyce Bonelli* and hairstylist (who was also being honored at the event) *Jen Atkin*.

"I've been working out," the mother of three told E! News' *Catt Sadler*  when complimented on her figure. "Today I didn't work out, but it makes  me not feel anxious. Today I was in the shower and feeling anxious  like, I needed to work out."











*     Kourtney also gave us an update on her sister Khloe Kardashian's health, after it was revealed that the 31-year-old Strong Looks Better Naked author was forced to reschedule a book signing, per doctor's orders.
"She's  good," Kourtney tells us. "She's OK. She's not feeling well, but she's  OK." A source told E! News yesterday that, "Khloe has experienced fever,  fatigue, and swollen glands. She has an infection but hasn't been  diagnosed yet," while another insider explained that the celeb "has an  minor infection and is being treated by her doctors. She is run down as  she has been burning the candle at both ends. She will be fine but needs  some rest."*

As for Kourtney's personal well-being after a highly publicized split from her longtime boyfriend and father of three kids, *Scott Disick*,  the star agrees to being in good spirits but confesses that it "depends  on the minute." Regardless, she tells us, "Everything happens for a  reason."






http://www.eonline.com/news/717620/...-s-health-she-s-not-feeling-well-but-she-s-ok


----------



## Sassys

She's run down? Uh, she wasn't to run down when she was at the club with James the other night.


----------



## labelwhore04

I still dont understand why she called off the divorce if shes still dating other guys. Why not just get a divorce and be there for Lamar as a friend? It doesnt make sense. Staying married implies that she wants to work it out with Lamar but clearly she doesnt


----------



## Coach Lover Too

labelwhore04 said:


> I still dont understand why she called off the divorce if shes still dating other guys. Why not just get a divorce and be there for Lamar as a friend? It doesnt make sense. Staying married implies that she wants to work it out with Lamar but clearly she doesnt



Sounds to me like she wants to control Lamar AND his assets.


----------



## redney

Coach Lover Too said:


> Sounds to me like she wants to control Lamar AND his assets.



This. Plus control over media coverage.


----------



## labelwhore04

Thats messed up, and really scary. Lamar is in such a fragile mental state that it would be easy to take advantage of him. Plus he has noone else to look out for him. I cant imagine being in his state and having PMK controlling my assets and medical decisions. Scary.


----------



## guccimamma

labelwhore04 said:


> Thats messed up, and really scary. Lamar is in such a fragile mental state that it would be easy to take advantage of him. Plus he has noone else to look out for him. I cant imagine being in his state and having PMK controlling my assets and medical decisions. Scary.



agree, but it's not like he woke up from a traffic accident....his decisions leading up to this were basically suicidal.

nobody has his best interest in mind, his children don't seem to have any say...and if they did, would they know how to make the best choices?

it's just so bad from every angle. i have no idea if the divorce should have been allowed to go on the books,  the whole thing is so strange.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Coach Lover Too said:


> Sounds to me like she wants to control Lamar AND his assets.



EXACTLY!!!

as terrible as it sounds, I heard that she had heard he only had hours to live? or may have not made it...  which is why i think she wanted to stay "married" so she could bennefit from his estate.........................


----------



## bag-princess

QU33NR3MI said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> as terrible as it sounds, I heard that she had heard he only had hours to live? or may have not made it...  *which is why i think she wanted to stay "married" so she could bennefit from his estate*.........................






yep!!  that sounds like how they operate.   and as soooooon as she saw he was going to live much longer than that she was out the door giving interviews about how they were still married BUT not together!


----------



## QU33NR3MI

bag-princess said:


> yep!!  that sounds like how they operate.   and as soooooon as she saw he was going to live much longer than that she was out the door giving interviews about how they were still married BUT not together!



YES!! and she was seen out with James Harden!!!! terrible, she disgusts me.. there is NO other explanation why she would still want to be with Lamar...

clearly going out with James shows she has zero interest in actually working on her marriage..


----------



## bag-princess

QU33NR3MI said:


> YES!! and she was seen out with James Harden!!!! terrible, she disgusts me.. there is NO other explanation why she would still want to be with Lamar...
> 
> clearly going out with James shows she has zero interest in actually working on her marriage..





and he is as big a damn fool!  she called off the divorce - doesn't matter why.  she did that!   i would not want to be seen with her any longer.   it's a totally different situation now.


----------



## gillianna

One really has to question the lawyer who said he was competent enough to make the decision to sign any papers concerning this divorce and giving away his power of attorney or right or whatever papers they had to sign.  it doesn't sound like he would have been capable to sign anything or comprehend what was going on around him.
In the real would wouldn't a judge find this strange but then again one needs to look at the people involved.  To say he was able to make decisions right after he was near death and now it changes that he is brain damaged and can't remember who people are and can only talk a few words and will need major therapy shows he was not in any right mind to sign papers.  
Can his dad call BS on this and have it investigated because it seems like he is being so taken advantage for others gain due to his illness.  Wonder how much money will eventually be made off the pictures and story once it is leaked to the press.  Does anyone have the right to exploit him at this point even if one is the so called legal wife?
  it would be great if when his daughter turns 18 she can take over and keep the circus away from him.


----------



## gillianna

James has more money then Lamar so you follow the money.  

Yet being the wife of a person who is sick and you have power over their assets sure does not make you want to hurry to divorce them.


----------



## Sassys

I'm really confused. If Lamar was capable of signing papers to stop the divorce and Khloe was with him at the hospital why would her lawyer need to sign on her behalf?

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2015/10/21/khloe-karsashian-lamar-odom-divorce/


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

QU33NR3MI said:


> EXACTLY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> as terrible as it sounds, I heard that she had heard he only had hours to live? or may have not made it...  which is why i think she wanted to stay "married" so she could bennefit from his estate.........................




That's exactly what I said! Well, I said she just wanted his life insurance/assets. I wanted to believe otherwise, but I was cynical. Lol


----------



## GoGlam

I see the stopping of the divorce a way to help Lamar and most likely keep him on insurance.  Recovery from something like this with some of the best doctors could cost millions.

If Lamar was ok spending $75k in two days and was doing it often, Khloe's net worth might not be too far off from his.


----------



## ophousewife

I think Khloe was just trying to look good in media.  Who divorces the man at death's door, and all that.  But I'm sure there's a financial element involved too.  Are any of his kids almost legal?  It would be better for them to have a say in their father's estate. Even if they're influenced by mom it would be better.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Feeling better?

Turkey, mashed potatoes, and yams, oh my! *Khloe Kardashian is planning a Thanksgiving dinner for her family once again, despite being under the weather with an infection. *The Keeping Up With the Kardashians star announced the news via her personal website on Friday, Nov. 20.


"Thanksgiving is at my house this year!!!" Kardashian, 31, wrote. "This is the second time I'm doing dinner in my home and I like that it's my tradition."

_I thought when one has staph they are contagious?When my MIL had it we had to gown and glove up when we visited. And it didn't just poof go away. _

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ing-thanksgiving-dinner-again-details-w158163


----------



## michie

ophousewife said:


> I think Khloe was just trying to look good in media.  Who divorces the man at death's door, and all that.  But I'm sure there's a financial element involved too.  Are any of his kids almost legal?  It would be better for them to have a say in their father's estate. Even if they're influenced by mom it would be better.


That divorce should've been finalized---with or without him. They had no kids together; there was really no need for it to drag out this long.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I see the stopping of the divorce a way to help Lamar and most likely keep him on insurance.  Recovery from something like this with some of the best doctors could cost millions.
> 
> If Lamar was ok spending $75k in two days and was doing it often, Khloe's net worth might not be too far off from his.



Lamar is covered by league insurance. Athletes get covered for a certain amount of years after they leave the league. They insurance is full coverage AFAIK.


----------



## V0N1B2

Woo Hoo! Mashed Potaotes!


----------



## pixiejenna

Staph is very contagious however it's not like she's going to prepare any of the food for thanksgiving lol. But if she was just seen out with her bf the other night I doubt she really has it, he couldn't risk catching it and making the whole team sick. My guess is she caught something from his beard and just needed a extra strong round of antibiotics to clear it up. Used visiting her husband as her excuse as to where she got sick so she can look like saint khloe, one of many reasons why she needed to stay married to him.


----------



## guccimamma

pixiejenna said:


> Staph is very contagious however it's not like she's going to prepare any of the food for thanksgiving lol. But if she was just seen out with her bf the other night I doubt she really has it, he couldn't risk catching it and making the whole team sick. My guess is she caught something from his beard and just needed a extra strong round of antibiotics to clear it up. Used visiting her husband as her excuse as to where she got sick so she can look like saint khloe, one of many reasons why she needed to stay married to him.



my vote is still on a particularly resistant yeast infection. she needed a few days to air herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> my vote is still on a particularly resistant yeast infection. she needed a few days to air herself.



I just spit up my coffee


----------



## Brklynjuice87

People forget Lamar self hating azz sought out the kards for fame. He wanted fame and he got it


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> my vote is still on a particularly resistant yeast infection. She needed a few days to air herself.



&#128513;


----------



## DC-Cutie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> People forget Lamar self hating azz sought out the kards for fame. He wanted fame and he got it



Self hating?  

Really what is your deal?  You seem slightly angry


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Really angry? lol no anger over here. He get what he deserve and more. No sympathy over here


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> my vote is still on a particularly resistant yeast infection. she needed a few days to air herself.


----------



## tomz_grl

guccimamma said:


> my vote is still on a particularly resistant yeast infection. she needed a few days to air herself.



As in walking around in a constant plié squat? 

Ot: why is there not a throw up emoji on the iPhone? I could use one right about now...


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> my vote is still on a particularly resistant yeast infection. she needed a few days to* air herself*.


----------



## YSoLovely

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Really angry? lol no anger over here. He get what he deserve and more. No sympathy over here




So if you're desperate for fame, you deserve to become a drug addict, almost die of an overdose and may never be able to live on your own ever again?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

YSoLovely said:


> So if you're desperate for fame, you deserve to become a drug addict, almost die of an overdose and may never be able to live on your own ever again?



No but before Lamar got married to Khloe  we didn't know he had drug issues or anything. He specifically wanted fame by getting with the most fame chasing family out there . He wanted that lifestyle and he got it


----------



## YSoLovely

Brklynjuice87 said:


> No but before Lamar got married to Khloe  we didn't know he had drug issues or anything. He specifically wanted fame by getting with the most fame chasing family out there . He wanted that lifestyle and he got it




I'm fairly certain that almost dying in a brothel in Vegas is nothing Lamar ever wanted for himself...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

^ no but when people get mad at the Kardashian for exploiting him I don't feel sorry because he chose to be with them


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> As in walking around in a constant *plié squat*?
> 
> Ot: why is there not a throw up emoji on the iPhone? I could use one right about now...



do you think she can do that?


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> do you think she can do that?




I don't think she can even pronounce it nor knows what it means.


----------



## YSoLovely

Brklynjuice87 said:


> ^ no but when people get mad at the Kardashian for exploiting him I don't feel sorry because he chose to be with them




I don't think he knew what he was getting himself into. Nobody could predict that. The Kardashians from 2009 were a far cry from the powerhouse family they are today. Heck, if it wasn't for Kanye pushing for Kim's acceptance in the fashion crowd who knew if we were even still talking about them today...


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> *I don't think he knew what he was getting himself into. Nobody could predict that. The Kardashians from 2009 were a far cry from the powerhouse family they are today*. Heck, if it wasn't for Kanye pushing for Kim's acceptance in the fashion crowd who knew if we were even still talking about them today...



Agree!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Any man that gets involved with a Kardashian now, knows exactly what they are getting into. 

Reggie and Hump, dodged bullets!


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> Any man that gets involved with a Kardashian now, knows exactly what they are getting into.
> 
> Reggie and Hump, dodged bullets!



I miss hump  He was a wise a$$ and did not care


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I do feel bad for Lamar and his current situation  but people give his lying, cheating behind A LOT. He wasn't some naive little boy when he tangled himself up with the Kardashains, he knew what he was getting into. Everybody looks at the Ks as big bald wolves who prey on these innocent, naive little boys and that's just not the case. These grown men know exactly what they are in for, the Ks just tend to play a better game than they do.


----------



## twinkle.tink

http://perezhilton.com/2015-11-24-l...ent-brain-damage-personality-sad#.VlVagJce0ZM



> *Lamar Odom Won't Be Able To 'Take Care Of Himself' Ever Again*
> 
> 11/24/2015 2:09 PM ET | Filed under: Sad Sad   Health   Lamar Odom
> 
> Share on facebook Share on tumblr Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services63 reactions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How devastating.
> 
> 
> 
> While we knew *Lamar Odom*'s prognosis was grim, we had no idea it was THIS bad.
> 
> 
> 
> *Related: Lamar Will Likely Face Charges For Cocaine Possession*
> 
> 
> 
> According to sources close to Odom, the athlete suffered irreversible brain damage due to the strokes and oxygen deprivation he suffered last month. In fact, the father of two can't even walk or communicate properly on his own.
> 
> 
> 
> A source revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> "Lamar has made some progress, but his cognitive impairment is making life very challenging."​ Ugh, how frustrating! Especially considering L.O. was once a renowned* NBA* star!
> 
> 
> 
> The insider added:
> 
> 
> 
> "Lamar won't likely leave the hospital for a long time. And when he  does, he will need full time care. He can't take care of himself."​ What  a sad outlook. While we wish the best for Lam and believe in his  resilience, we also know his recovery will be extremely difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully* Khloé Kardashian* gets over her staph infection sooner than later so she can pay a visit to her ex. It seems like Odom could really use the positivity during this hard time.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

twinkle.tink said:


> http://perezhilton.com/2015-11-24-l...ent-brain-damage-personality-sad#.VlVagJce0ZM



This is really sad, poor guy.


----------



## AEGIS

Brklynjuice87 said:


> No but before Lamar got married to Khloe  we didn't know he had drug issues or anything. He specifically wanted fame by getting with the most fame chasing family out there . He wanted that lifestyle and he got it





LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I do feel bad for Lamar and his current situation  but people give his lying, cheating behind A LOT. He wasn't some naive little boy when he tangled himself up with the Kardashains, he knew what he was getting into. Everybody looks at the Ks as big bald wolves who prey on these innocent, naive little boys and that's just not the case. These grown men know exactly what they are in for, the Ks just tend to play a better game than they do.



Correct. I do think only a certain type of man could enter that coven and escape unharmed.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow to Lamar's prognosis, that's really sad.  I feel bad for his kids.


----------



## terebina786

Well where's Khloe now? Is she going to take care of him or just wait it out so she can get all the benefits of his estate?


----------



## guccimamma

hello judge,

can you please put that signed divorce document back in the pile to be filed?

here's a muffin basket for your troubles.

thanks,

kris


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Well where's Khloe now?



That's why she left the hospital and never looked back.


----------



## tweegy

AEGIS said:


> Correct. I do think only a certain type of man could enter that coven and escape unharmed.



Yeh, they turn into women...


----------



## CentralTimeZone

twinkle.tink said:


> http://perezhilton.com/2015-11-24-l...ent-brain-damage-personality-sad#.VlVagJce0ZM



Ok, if he's that bad off how did he sign the divorce documents in the hospital? Something isn't right here...


----------



## redney

hollieplus2 said:


> ok, if he's that bad off how did he sign the divorce documents in the hospital? Something isn't right here...



this!


----------



## guccimamma

khlorine is home with her staph (yeast) infection.


----------



## chowlover2

twinkle.tink said:


> http://perezhilton.com/2015-11-24-l...ent-brain-damage-personality-sad#.VlVagJce0ZM



Sad but not a surprise having seen firsthand the damage strokes do.



hollieplus2 said:


> Ok, if he's that bad off how did he sign the divorce documents in the hospital? Something isn't right here...




Exactly!


----------



## poopsie

Indeed :ninja:


----------



## labelwhore04

AEGIS said:


> Correct. I do think only a certain type of man could enter that coven and escape unharmed.



I don't think its a coincidence that the men who escape unscathed all have caring mothers and good families. I really do think they prey on men who have little familial support because they're easier to control. The K's also strike me as very jealous, and are the type that want to be the only woman in a mans life.


----------



## pukasonqo

somewhere the hump is grateful he got out with no major damage...


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Jayne1 said:


> That's why she left the hospital and never looked back.



Nailed it.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hollieplus2 said:


> Ok, if he's that bad off how did he sign the divorce documents in the hospital? Something isn't right here...



Yea, I hope his kids have a lawyer and they're looking in to all that. Wouldn't it be funny if she committed fraud and gets charges pressed against her (Khloe)???? Hope if that happens Kris decides to air that episode!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

pukasonqo said:


> somewhere the hump is grateful he got out with no major damage...



I remember his saying one time that it's a good thing he got out (of the family) when he did (after Bruce became Caitlyn I think) and he caught h*ll for that and ended up apologizing. He couldn't have been more right though!


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> yeh, they turn into women...



&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Hobbsy

hollieplus2 said:


> Ok, if he's that bad off how did he sign the divorce documents in the hospital? Something isn't right here...



I agree! There is no way he could have signed those papers according to this, something is really smelly!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

So either someone committed fraud and signed for him or allowed him to sign while incapacitated or these reports on his health are false. He's still in the hospital so there's definitely some health issues still ongoing, to what extent no one knows. She left him rather quickly after having the divorce stopped, supposedly because he kicked her out which doesn't make sense either if he's got severe brain damage. Nothing is adding up but I pray he's got someone who's on his side right now.


----------



## Hobbsy

hollieplus2 said:


> So either someone committed fraud and signed for him or allowed him to sign while incapacitated or these reports on his health are false. He's still in the hospital so there's definitely some health issues still ongoing, to what extent no one knows. She left him rather quickly after having the divorce stopped, supposedly because he kicked her out which doesn't make sense either if he's got severe brain damage. Nothing is adding up but I pray he's got someone who's on his side right now.



You're right, none of it adds up. I hope he has someone too. Wouldn't that be awful to be in a terrible state of health and be all alone with no support?! Sad to think about.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> I agree! There is no way he could have signed those papers according to this, something is really smelly!




There was actually a picture comparing both of Lamar's signatures on a ball and on that paper to call the divorce off. The one on the paper looks dubious.


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> There was actually a picture comparing both of Lamar's signatures on a ball and on that paper to call the divorce off. The one on the paper looks dubious.



Sounds like Lamar is in a sad situation, health wise and other wise.  I really thought Khloe was there to be of help and moral support to him but signs sure look like that might not be the case.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They probably thought he would be getting better and nobody would question his ability to sign.


----------



## Hobbsy

You would think his doctor would know and say something?!!


----------



## Irishgal

Hobbsy said:


> You would think his doctor would know and say something?!!




The medical team has to have proper consents from the patient or family before releasing information. 
My guess is PMK is not allowing the doctors to give information because she needs for his condition to be a benefit to her and has not yet figured out a way to do so.


----------



## Hobbsy

Irishgal said:


> The medical team has to have proper consents from the patient or family before releasing information.
> My guess is PMK is not allowing the doctors to give information because she needs for his condition to be a benefit to her and has not yet figured out a way to do so.



I'm thinking that one or more of his doctors would know that he wasn't capable of signing that no divorce paper and not allowed it to happen??


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> The medical team has to have proper consents from the patient or family before releasing information.
> My guess is PMK is not allowing the doctors to give information because she needs for his condition to be a benefit to her and has not yet figured out a way to do so.



This.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently confessed that ice cream was her go-to pick-me-up.

And Khloe Kardashian appeared to be picking up the sweet treat when she was seen grabbing food on the go on Friday after another visit to Cedars-Sinai hospital where her estranged husband Lamar Odom is continuing his recovery.

Khloe, 31, opted for maximum comfort and braved stepping out in a pyjama-like onesie, although she managed to style it out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...siting-Lamar-Odom-hospital.html#ixzz3sqv5yvul


----------



## White Orchid

My God, she's still wearing extensions!  Her hair must've take a real battering if she still needs to wear them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those onesies are really comfortable but I would never leave the house in one.


----------



## redney

Thought Lamar kicked her out of his hospital room a while ago.


----------



## dr.pepper

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those onesies are really comfortable but I would never leave the house in one.




Never.

She looks slim.


----------



## Jayne1

dr.pepper said:


> Never.
> 
> She looks slim.



The Adderall is working.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been trying to get back to normality after a couple of difficult months.

And Khloe Kardashian was spotted heading to a spin class after revealing that skipping the gym for months had taken a toll on her body and mind.

'I have not worked out since the beginning of October due to a slew of reasons. It's crazy, how just in that short amount of time how your body can change,' she explained on Instagram.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-hasn-t-worked-September.html#ixzz3swz3fLC2


----------



## Jayne1

She looks slimmer since she stopped spinning.


----------



## pukasonqo

cuter than most, yup, whatever you say koko


----------



## Jikena

Khloe has so nothing going on in her life, her part in the last KUWTK  episode was entirely about how there's a ghost or something in her house  and psychics came over and...  I just skipped the whole thing.


----------



## queen

Jikena said:


> Khloe has so nothing going on in her life, her part in the last KUWTK  episode was entirely about how there's a ghost or something in her house  and psychics came over and...  I just skipped the whole thing.


I would be the last person to know the scoop on this.  I sort of felt the fact that E is promoing a new medium show and I think it might be that guy has something to do with that.  So if that is the fact talk about E promoing their other shows and thinking KUWTK is their ticket to spin offs.


----------



## Lounorada

&  @ the sh*tty photoshop in her 'workout' instagram pics.


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> Khloe has so nothing going on in her life, her part in the last KUWTK  episode was entirely about how there's a ghost or something in her house  and psychics came over and...  I just skipped the whole thing.


 
My co-worker watches and always talks about it, with our department assistant on Mondays. She said, she played the drinking game with how many times Khloe played with her hair and licked her lips. I almost choked on my breakfast laughing.


----------



## berrydiva

I like her exercise leggings.


----------



## TC1

That spin photo is so OLD!!. it was already posted when E started promoting their spin studio show!. So phony. Again. As usual.


----------



## Flawn08

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been trying to get back to normality after a couple of difficult months.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was spotted heading to a spin class after revealing that skipping the gym for months had taken a toll on her body and mind.
> 
> 'I have not worked out since the beginning of October due to a slew of reasons. It's crazy, how just in that short amount of time how your body can change,' she explained on Instagram.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-hasn-t-worked-September.html#ixzz3swz3fLC2




Why cant she stop editing her photo? Geez


----------



## Sassys

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been trying to get back to normality after a couple of difficult months.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was spotted heading to a spin class after revealing that skipping the gym for months had taken a toll on her body and mind.
> 
> 'I have not worked out since the beginning of October due to a slew of reasons. It's crazy, how just in that short amount of time how your body can change,' she explained on Instagram.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-hasn-t-worked-September.html#ixzz3swz3fLC2


 
She goes to the gym with her hair out and bracelets :okay:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've said it before and I'll saying it again, editing/photoshopping pics for IG is so f*cking lame.


----------



## redney

It's not like she has anything else to do during her days.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> She goes to the gym with her hair out and bracelets :okay:



I wear my fur coat and stilettos.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I wear my fur coat and stilettos.



Do you also wear thigh high stockings with it


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Do you also wear thigh high stockings with it


Yep.



zippie said:


> Your Kmart fur?



Yep just like yours....thanks for the heads up on the coupon deal.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I wear my fur coat and stilettos.







Sassys said:


> Do you also wear thigh high stockings with it







zippie said:


> Your Kmart fur?







berrydiva said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just like yours....thanks for the heads up on the coupon deal.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

zippie said:


> You're such an inspiration berrydiva, just love you!!  Damn them animals, they are NOT humans!!!!!



You're going for broke huh?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her stomach is flatter than mine so I guess I can't hate


----------



## arnott

Still cuter than most?!    Most what?


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> Still cuter than most?!    Most what?




Most of the ogres I guess.


----------



## Hobbsy

zippie said:


> going for broke animal lover..............



Hilarious.  Not.


----------



## guccimamma

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Her stomach is flatter than mine so I guess I can't hate



her stomach is flat...but she's 18, and it's basically her job.

edit, just realized it was about khloe.  it's still basically her job, just more difficult.  luckily she can suck it all out of her stomach and install it in her butt.


----------



## Sassys

Someone got a new bag.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...business-following-staph-infection-scare.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love the boots


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


> Most of the ogres I guess.



I say Princess Fiona is still cuter!


----------



## bag-princess

*Khloé Kardashian Admits Shes Had a One-Night Stand*



Khloé  Kardashian certainly has her hands full between cheering on her NBA  player boyfriend, James Harden, and sitting by her estranged husband  Lamar Odoms  bedside. But back in the day, Khloé was rather footloose and fancy  free. 



The  31-year-old reality star confessed in a new video diary posted to her  app that she has had a one-night stand, but shes not naming names.  While chatting with her bestie Malika Haqq in Australia, Khloé revealed  that she hooked up during a previous trip Down Under. 



I met a guy who  was performing at the MTV Awards, hooked up with him here and left, she said. He  had to leave town and we both didnt live here, we all came here for the  awards." 



But according to the youngest Kardashian sister, *her mystery  man didnt quite get the message and attempted to make their one-night  fling more of a long-term thing*.:okay: Check out this video to hear Khloé dish  on her wild night in Australia, and tune in to _The Insider With Yahoo_ on TV tonight for the latest in entertainment news.



http://news.yahoo.com/khloé-kardashian-admits-shes-had-a-one-night-053831722.html


----------



## lizmil

Wow, "I'm attractive and desirable."  Says she.


----------



## Lounorada

arnott said:


> I say Princess Fiona is still cuter!
> 
> pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/216849651/shrek-the-fourth-photos-movies-2233788-309-350_400x400.jpg


 without a doubt!


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Wow, "I'm attractive and desirable."  Says she.




Every pot has a lid.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Just one??


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> I say Princess Fiona is still cuter!
> 
> 
> 
> pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/216849651/shrek-the-fourth-photos-movies-2233788-309-350_400x400.jpg




[emoji23] True!


----------



## ChanelMommy

She jacked up her face do bad her nose and mouth look awful :/


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> *Khloé Kardashian Admits Shes Had a One-Night Stand*
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé  Kardashian certainly has her hands full between cheering on her NBA  player boyfriend, James Harden, and sitting by her estranged husband  Lamar Odoms  bedside. But back in the day, Khloé was rather footloose and fancy  free.
> 
> 
> 
> The  31-year-old reality star confessed in a new video diary posted to her  app that she has had a one-night stand, but shes not naming names.  While chatting with her bestie Malika Haqq in Australia, Khloé revealed  that she hooked up during a previous trip Down Under.
> 
> 
> 
> I met a guy who  was performing at the MTV Awards, hooked up with him here and left, she said. He  had to leave town and we both didnt live here, we all came here for the  awards."
> 
> 
> 
> But according to the youngest Kardashian sister, *her mystery  man didnt quite get the message and attempted to make their one-night  fling more of a long-term thing*.:okay: Check out this video to hear Khloé dish  on her wild night in Australia, and tune in to _The Insider With Yahoo_ on TV tonight for the latest in entertainment news.
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/khloé-kardashian-admits-shes-had-a-one-night-053831722.html


----------



## Lounorada

Warning! Botched lips ahead.... :ninja:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




DailyMail


All I see is this:






and a bit of this:


----------



## berrydiva

Man of you're not born with lips just accept your station in life...it never looks good regardless of how many people lie to someone to make then feel good about the procedure.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I wonder if she can smile. It looks like she got a filler up to her nose 




x17online


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wait?.....did she get another nose job??? It looks tucked in. Need a profile un retouched.......or maybe not ....


----------



## littlerock

I can't. I really really can't.


----------



## StopHammertime

The entire area under her nose is sticking out. It looks like plastic surgery gone wrong.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bear with me.......Kim and Kanye dropped from the front page to page two (celebrity forum)and I don't feel like bumping them up so Im sticking this here 
On topic Khloe looks scary

Off topic Kanye leaving town early this morning





And there he goes




X17 online credit


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Man of you're not born with lips just accept your station in life...it never looks good regardless of how many people lie to someone to make then feel good about the procedure.


 
This.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lounorada said:


> Warning! Botched lips ahead.... :ninja:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> All I see is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of this:



Omg! That first pic is always what those lips remind me of! &#128513;&#128514;&#128515;


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder if she can smile. It looks like she got a filler up to her nose
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/12/khloelipsexcl120115_X17/full/khloelipsexcl120115_20.jpg
> x17online



Good lord!


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Man of you're not born with lips just accept your station in life...it never looks good regardless of how many people lie to someone to make then feel good about the procedure.



she had a nice mouth, i recall seeing a photo as a kid...and she had a nice pouty thing going on.

then she took it, and blew it up to these ridiculous proportions.  like her butt.


----------



## Jayne1

She still has some of the lopsided bump, but it is getting daintier and daintier. I think.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> Bear with me.......Kim and Kanye dropped from the front page to page two (celebrity forum)and I don't feel like bumping them up so Im sticking this here
> On topic Khloe looks scary
> 
> Off topic Kanye leaving town early this morning
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/12/west120215_X17/full/west120215_10.jpg
> And there he goes
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/12/west120215_X17/full/west120215_20.jpg
> X17 online credit



Your "wife" is due to give birth soon and you go out of town :weird:. Can't Ricardo come to him?


----------



## YSoLovely

Someone suggested she got new veneers maybe. Could this be what's f**king up her face so badly cause... YIKES. :ninja:


----------



## Sassys

YSoLovely said:


> Someone suggested she got new veneers maybe. Could this be what's f**king up her face so badly cause... YIKES. :ninja:



Well they all go to Kevin Sands for their teeth and IMO he does the worst veeners. He is the one that did Hilary Duff's veneers.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sassys said:


> Well they all go to Kevin Sands for their teeth and IMO he does the worst veeners. *He is the one that did Hilary Duff's veneers.*




I remember those :ninja: Poor girl got clowned for years for those things :ninja: Horrid.


----------



## Aminamina

YSoLovely said:


> Someone suggested she got new veneers maybe. Could this be what's f**king up her face so badly cause... YIKES. :ninja:


Could it be he left cotton pads in her mouth?


----------



## Jayne1

I don't think it's the veneers -- evilKris got some that look like one solid piece of shockingly white plastic, jutting out from her mouth, but I think Khloes's are okay and not too thick.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Warning! Botched lips ahead.... :ninja:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> All I see is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of this:




You nailed it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Man of you're not born with lips just accept your station in life...it never looks good regardless of how many people lie to someone to make then feel good about the procedure.



For real!  When see women with injected lips, I almost stare. Like a little kid...  They think it looks real, but it really doesn't.


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> For real!  When see women with injected lips, I almost stare. Like a little kid...  They think it looks real, but it really doesn't.



HA HA .. I see I'm not the only one, and they sure are hard to miss out here in LA-LA land!  The sad thing is that, after a while (when they have kept up the injections for years), as they age .. they truly do start to look like fish lips .. and that IS NOT PRETTY!!  

People just need to accept what God gave them; Khloe looks ridiculous!


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Warning! Botched lips ahead.... :ninja:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail
> 
> 
> All I see is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of this:



Ewwwww!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't see a problem with injected lips. It can be done right--- but people tend to over fill them and that's what makes the procedure look obvious. 

A little goes a long way with fillers.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *Man of you're not born with lips just accept your station in life.*..it never looks good regardless of how many people lie to someone to make then feel good about the procedure.





THANK YOU!!!!





Encore Hermes said:


> I wonder if she can smile. It looks like she got a filler up to her nose
> x17online.com/gallery/galleries/2015/12/khloelipsexcl120115_X17/full/khloelipsexcl120115_20.jpg
> x17online





looks like she is in pain!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pursejoy9

Injected lips are nice if your lip shape to begin with is nice. But that's not the case here.


----------



## caitlin1214

Burlesque star Dita Von Teese doesn't think anyone should be taking a lesson in corset wearing from the Kardashian family. 
"I think it's funny because I'm watching [the trend] and it's like the blind leading the blind," she told HuffPost Live on Monday when asked how she felt about the Kardashians promoting the corset-like Waist Trainer.
Von Teese continued:
People that actually know a lot about corsetry are not the ones that are publicly speaking about it. And I'm seeing some of these corsets that they're saying are waist shapers and I'm like, 'That doesn't work.' They're like stretchy fabric. If you really want to get into it, you should probably look into the real corset makers that have been doing it for decades and decades. There are lots of experts on it, but I don't know that you should be jumping on the bandwagon to sing the praises of corsets..."


Rest of the article here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...nd-leading-the-blind_565f0c70e4b072e9d1c43075


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I read that article the other day and I totally agree with Dita.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read that article the other day and I totally agree with Dita.


Yup.


----------



## caitlin1214

Proper waist cinching technique aside (which I totally agree with), I would imagine it could be dangerous if people aren't doing it correctly.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

caitlin1214 said:


> Proper waist cinching technique aside (which I totally agree with), I would imagine it could be dangerous if people aren't doing it correctly.



It can be. One of my friends is a burlesque dancer and it took her a VERY long time to shape her waist. She has nothing but disdain for the way the Kardashians sell/promote it.


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read that article the other day and I totally agree with Dita.




she has a point, wearing a corset takes more than a couple of IG pics
in the XIX century they started girls very young and the corset was tighten up gradually, i don't think that process has changed
real corsets are very structured with stays, again the kartrashians are just fooling people with smoke and mirrors
waiting for koko's reply but i might as well be waiting for godot


----------



## Sassys

pukasonqo said:


> she has a point, wearing a corset takes more than a couple of IG pics
> in the XIX century they started girls very young and the corset was tighten up gradually, i don't think that process has changed
> real corsets are very structured with stays, again the kartrashians are just fooling people with smoke and mirrors
> waiting for koko's reply but i might as well be waiting for godot



She will simply say, "she uses the waist trainer in addition to her strenuous workout".


----------



## caitlin1214

Sassys said:


> She will simply say, "she uses the waist trainer in addition to her strenuous workout".



And Jonathan will fire back with the classic, "And who are YOU, again?"

I hate when he does that. He sounds like that caterpillar from Alice in Wonderland: "Who. Are. You?"

(To which people could reply, "Uh, that's Dita Freaking von Teese, Jonathan. Who, exactly, are YOU?"


----------



## pukasonqo

Sassys said:


> She will simply say, "she uses the waist trainer in addition to her strenuous workout".




how could i forget her strenuous workouts!
has jonathan come out yapping from behind koko's legs? not yet?


----------



## guccimamma

how's lamar?


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> Burlesque star Dita Von Teese doesn't think anyone should be taking a lesson in corset wearing from the Kardashian family.
> 
> "I think it's funny because I'm watching [the trend] and it's like the blind leading the blind," she told HuffPost Live on Monday when asked how she felt about the Kardashians promoting the corset-like Waist Trainer.
> 
> Von Teese continued:
> 
> People that actually know a lot about corsetry are not the ones that are publicly speaking about it. And I'm seeing some of these corsets that they're saying are waist shapers and I'm like, 'That doesn't work.' They're like stretchy fabric. If you really want to get into it, you should probably look into the real corset makers that have been doing it for decades and decades. There are lots of experts on it, but I don't know that you should be jumping on the bandwagon to sing the praises of corsets..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the article here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...nd-leading-the-blind_565f0c70e4b072e9d1c43075




I love Dita!


----------



## lizmil

This whole family makes one feel one is waiting for Godot.


----------



## pukasonqo

guccimamma said:


> how's lamar?




lamar who?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pukasonqo said:


> lamar who?


----------



## ChanelMommy

pukasonqo said:


> lamar who?



True tho..


----------



## dr.pepper

Classic Michael Scott. [emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

So when I was younger I was honestly clueless about plastic surgery "look". I recall a couple of the older guys I work with making comments when they see a woman come in that clearly had a lot of work done and point them out like omg look what she did to her face(and never in a good way they genuinely felt bad for them because they look so bizarre). I had no idea how they could even spot it, now that's it's super common I can spot it a mile away. I also stare in disbelief that they actually paid to do that too themselves. It's like a freak show, you can't not look at it in total disbelief. But the one's that really get under my skin is when I see it in younger girls. You haven't even grown into your face and your already altering it. I've actually seen tweens with their lips done, it's a shame that their parents would allow them to do that.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Can someone please explain the title of this thread?  What is Khlomoney?


----------



## berrydiva

DesigningStyle said:


> Can someone please explain the title of this thread?  What is Khlomoney?




The nickname she gave herself.  Don't read anything deeper into Kardashian related matters.


----------



## DesigningStyle

berrydiva said:


> The nickname she gave herself



Oh dear Lord!


----------



## bag-princess

Dita -* "and it's like the blind leading the blind"
*

yea that is exactly what i think all the time of the K's and their followers that hang on and praise every thing they say and do.


----------



## Sassys

I swear, I will never understand how these people lie so much and think they won't get busted. They lie about the dumbest things.



KHLOE KARDASHIAN
THE GREAT PIE LIE!!!

Khloe Kardashian -- &#65279;unlike George Washington -- told a very cherry lie ... grabbing credit for baking when all she did was taking.
Khloe was bursting with pride on her Instagram that she baked 3 pies from scratch ... pecan, pumpkin and cherry, all for a Thanksgiving feast.   
It seems so sweet ... but it turns out Khloe's no pie maker at all. We found out the pies came from one of the premiere bakeries in L.A. -- Sweet Lady Jane.  
Khloe even laid out the pies in the same order they're featured on the SLJ website.

And talk about bold ... she posted pics of the pumpkin and pecan pies on an oven rack!


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/09/khloe-kardashian-sweet-lady-jane-pie-fake/#ixzz3tprq4q6X


----------



## uhpharm01

Sassys said:


> I swear, I will never understand how these people lie so much and think they won't get busted. They lie about the dumbest things.
> 
> 
> 
> KHLOE KARDASHIAN
> THE GREAT PIE LIE!!!
> 
> Khloe Kardashian -- &#65279;unlike George Washington -- told a very cherry lie ... grabbing credit for baking when all she did was taking.
> Khloe was bursting with pride on her Instagram that she baked 3 pies from scratch ... pecan, pumpkin and cherry, all for a Thanksgiving feast.
> It seems so sweet ... but it turns out Khloe's no pie maker at all. We found out the pies came from one of the premiere bakeries in L.A. -- Sweet Lady Jane.
> Khloe even laid out the pies in the same order they're featured on the SLJ website.
> 
> And talk about bold ... she posted pics of the pumpkin and pecan pies on an oven rack!
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/12/09/khloe-kardashian-sweet-lady-jane-pie-fake/#ixzz3tprq4q6X



I saw that. Just terrible.


----------



## berrydiva

The one on the oven rack doesn't look the same as the one on the table...it has spillover. 

Either way sad if she's really trying to pass off store bought pies as homemade. Nothing wrong with buying a pie or thanksgiving dinner for that matter.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> The one on the oven rack doesn't look the same as the one on the table...it has spillover.
> 
> Either way sad if she's really trying to pass off store bought pies as homemade. Nothing wrong with buying a pie or thanksgiving dinner for that matter.



The pie next to the muffins also has spill over on the sides, so I'll give her that one.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I swear, I will never understand how these people lie so much and think they won't get busted. *They lie about the dumbest things.*






exactly!!  as my grandmother used to say "just lying when it ain't even necessary!"  


i am sure the devil has run out of ink and paper trying to keep up with all the lies they have told so what is one more about damn pies going to hurt?


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> The pie next to the muffins also has spill over on the sides, so I'll give her that one.



Spill over means nothing, really.  They clean up the photos to advertise them. I worked in the advertising industry for a few years and we did lots of food photography.

Spray the stuff  with glycerin&#8230;  cardboard inside, blowtorched, but raw, fan brushes to dust the crumbs.   Most things were not edible after we were done and couldn't be taken home to eat. But it looked good for the photos.

Anyway, the pies for the photo advertisements must have been styled and cleaned up.  Anything too perfect has been.  What Khloe ordered and received was real food from a bakery, spillage and all.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Spill over means nothing, really.  They clean up the photos to advertise them. I worked in the advertising industry for a few years and we did lots of food photography.
> 
> Spray the stuff  with glycerin  cardboard inside, blowtorched, but raw, fan brushes to dust the crumbs.   *Most things were not edible after we were done and couldn't be taken home to eat. But it looked good for the photos.
> *
> Anyway, the pies for the photo advertisements must have been styled and cleaned up.  Anything too perfect has been.  What Khloe ordered and received was real food from a bakery, spillage and all.






i remember seeing a show about this and could not believe some of the things used to make the "food" look so good!  and of course you could not eat it but it looked mouthwatering.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Spill over means nothing, really.  They clean up the photos to advertise them. I worked in the advertising industry for a few years and we did lots of food photography.
> 
> Spray the stuff  with glycerin&#8230;  cardboard inside, blowtorched, but raw, fan brushes to dust the crumbs.   Most things were not edible after we were done and couldn't be taken home to eat. But it looked good for the photos.
> 
> Anyway, the pies for the photo advertisements must have been styled and cleaned up.  Anything too perfect has been.  What Khloe ordered and received was real food from a bakery, spillage and all.



I just think it is so sad, to lie about food you didn't cook. Who does that?!?! This family is so damn weird.

I work with QVC, and some of the stuff there can not be eaten, but 95% can be eaten. There is so much food left over after the segment.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> I just think it is so sad, to lie about food you didn't cook. Who does that?!?! This family is so damn weird.
> 
> I work with QVC, and some of the stuff there can not be eaten, but 95% can be eaten. There is so much food left over after the segment.



Agree. Everything they do is a lie.  Including saying they love each other.  lol


----------



## terebina786

Lying about cooking what you clearly ordered is just sad.  I have a Christmas dinner party on Saturday and I'm pretty decent at baking but I have absolutely zero time between now and then so I just ordered two cakes from Milk Bar and called it a day.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Agree. Everything they do is a lie.  Including saying they love each other.  lol



I just don't understand why no one on their team is smart enough to think they won't get busted for their lies.


----------



## Sassys

How exactly does one cook pasta when the stove is not on and the pot has no water?


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> How exactly does one cook pasta when the stove is not on and the pot has no water?



Who is that?  She looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Sasha2012

As a member of the most famous family on the planet, she's had to endure more than her fair share of criticism.

But the ongoing abuse got on top of Khloe Kardashian on Tuesday and she chose to take matters into her own hands, in the hope of discouraging keyboard warriors, soon before she was pictured visiting estranged husband Lamar Odom in hospital.

Taking to Twitter, the 31-year-old reality star launched a defiant tirade against online trolls in which she advised the haters to 'stop spending your energy hating on others'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ctured-visiting-Lamar-Odom.html#ixzz3tqtb6oSy


----------



## berrydiva

Lol. So she's complaining yet post that pic so that people can talk. Silly goat.


----------



## Sassys

Uh, God also said: 

Honour thy father and thy mother (Khloe curses her mother out)
Thou shalt not commit adultery (Khloe is married yet was with French and James)

Again with the "Hater" word. SMH

Just because someone does not like you, does not like your clothes, does not like your significant other or calls you out on your lies/foolishness, does NOT mean they hate you


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Serious question. What does one accomplish by lying about making food? Is she coming out with a cooking blog and trying to gain followers for it? I'm so lost lol


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Spill over means nothing, really.  They clean up the photos to advertise them. I worked in the advertising industry for a few years and we did lots of food photography.
> 
> Spray the stuff  with glycerin&#8230;  cardboard inside, blowtorched, but raw, fan brushes to dust the crumbs.   Most things were not edible after we were done and couldn't be taken home to eat. But it looked good for the photos.
> 
> Anyway, the pies for the photo advertisements must have been styled and cleaned up.  Anything too perfect has been.  What Khloe ordered and received was real food from a bakery, spillage and all.


 
+1

Not surprised she bought the Thanksgiving pies, I called that the second Khloes pics were posted on here. I just knew it would be sooner rather than later that another stupid lie from this family would be revealed...


----------



## Lounorada

The K/Js are obsessed with _appearing_ to be their definition of 'perfect' in every aspect of their lives. It must be exhausting to be putting on an act every waking moment of their lives and lying about stupid things that are easily proven to be untruthful. They are utterly pathetic people.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Uh, God also said:
> 
> Honour thy father and thy mother (Khloe curses her mother out)
> Thou shalt not commit adultery (Khloe is married yet was with French and James)
> 
> Again with the "Hater" word. SMH
> 
> *Just because someone does not like you, does not like your clothes, does not like your significant other or calls you out on your lies/foolishness, does NOT mean they hate you *






or jealous of you - which is the point most people seem to think is going on when someone is "hating"!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> or jealous of you - which is the point most people seem to think is going on when someone is "hating"!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Exactly!


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Serious question. What does one accomplish by lying about making food? Is she coming out with a cooking blog and trying to gain followers for it? I'm so lost lol



On a man hunt? Desperate to prove something?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> On a man hunt? Desperate to prove something?




Desperate is right. This is beyond baffling. Has she released one of her "hi haters" responses by whipping up the pumpkin in the kitchen lol


----------



## lovemysavior

Sassys said:


> Uh, God also said:
> 
> Honour thy father and thy mother (Khloe curses her mother out)
> Thou shalt not commit adultery (Khloe is married yet was with French and James)
> 
> Again with the "Hater" word. SMH
> 
> Just because someone does not like you, does not like your clothes, does not like your significant other or calls you out on your lies/foolishness, does NOT mean they hate you



Yea i agree and it really irks me when these girls even attempt to quote scriptures...I mean you can't play with God and His Word.


----------



## Sassys

lovemysavior said:


> Yea i agree and it really irks me when these girls even attempt to quote scriptures...I mean you can't play with God and His Word.




Khloe needs to have several STAT!! She has had plastic surgery and owns plenty of birkins. There is nothing wrong with plastic surgery or having a designer handbag fetish, but don't sit there quoting what the bible says, when she too doesn't follow it. When she becomes a Saint like her nephew, then we can talk.

The Bible warns us not to be vain or conceited (Philippians 2:3-4) and not to draw attention to ourselves by the way we look (Timothy 2:9). The Bible also tells us that we need to use wisely the money that God has entrusted to us (Proverbs 11:24-25; Luke 16:10-12).


----------



## Jikena

Myyyyyy, this is so stupid and sad... (Khloe, I mean).


----------



## White Orchid

Mate, if I were as rich as her, I would NEVER buy dry pasta.  This b!sh could easily afford fresh pasta or even have someone make it fresh for her.

I'm sure Mac n Cheese (or whatever it's called) is the only thing she can 'cook'.



Jayne1 said:


> Who is that?  She looks vaguely familiar.


----------



## Sassys

White Orchid said:


> Mate, if I were as rich as her, I would NEVER buy dry pasta.  This b!sh could easily afford fresh pasta or even have someone make it fresh for her.
> 
> I'm sure Mac n Cheese (or whatever it's called) is the only thing she can 'cook'.


----------



## Jayne1

*Khloe responds to people saying she lied about her Thanksgiving baking:*


* Last year, Kardashian posted an Instagram of two of the same pies on an oven rack to suggest that they were birthed in her Calabasas hearth, not in a bakery a half-hour away.*

*&#8220;You couldn&#8217;t possibly put a pastry leaf on the pumpkin pie while it's in the oven,&#8221; Lockhart asserted.
*
*The master baker insists her pies are nearly impossible to replicate. Especially the pumpkin pie, which she garnishes with a special one-of-a-kind maple leaf cookie cutter for the pastry.*

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...hian-didn-bake-pie-told-lie-article-1.2459949


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

That's her response? I expected better [emoji19]


----------



## Irishgal

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Serious question. What does one accomplish by lying about making food? Is she coming out with a cooking blog and trying to gain followers for it? I'm so lost lol




Well maybe since she's not getting any male attention with her fake nose, phony butt, phony gym/workout pictures, fake fish lips, and clear inability to properly sting together a sentence perhaps she is trying to lure one or two with her phony baking skills?


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> *Khloe responds to people saying she lied about her Thanksgiving baking:*
> 
> 
> * Last year, Kardashian posted an Instagram of two of the same pies on an oven rack to suggest that they were birthed in her Calabasas hearth, not in a bakery a half-hour away.*
> 
> *You couldnt possibly put a pastry leaf on the pumpkin pie while it's in the oven, Lockhart asserted.
> *
> *The master baker insists her pies are nearly impossible to replicate. Especially the pumpkin pie, which she garnishes with a special one-of-a-kind maple leaf cookie cutter for the pastry.*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...hian-didn-bake-pie-told-lie-article-1.2459949



Damn right Khloe has real sh$t going on. That pantry needs to be organized and cookies don't organize themselves


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> That's her response? I expected better [emoji19]



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Irishgal said:


> Well maybe since she's not getting any male attention with her fake nose, phony butt, phony gym/workout pictures, fake fish lips, and clear inability to properly sting together a sentence perhaps she is trying to lure one or two with her phony baking skills?



Welp now that she's been caught I wonder what she's going to do lol.



Sassys said:


> :lolots::lolots:




I "like literally" expected a new video up with her showing all of her "haters" how she mixed the pumpkin filling, cut out that little leaf and rolled the dough herself. She's slacking!


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Welp now that she's been caught I wonder what she's going to do lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "like literally" expected a new video up with her showing all of her "haters" how she mixed the pumpkin filling, cut out that little leaf and rolled the dough herself. She's slacking!



Harvey over at TMZ is in serious trouble for bringing this to the public's attention. HEADS WILL ROLL!!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sassys said:


> Damn right Khloe has real sh$t going on. That pantry needs to be organized and cookies don't organize themselves



That gave me a good laugh over my morning coffee


----------



## Sassys

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That gave me a good laugh over my morning coffee



I am still cracking up that she got publicly busted for lying about pies  AND that the real baker called her out on it 

People on People.com are also saying her Monkey Bread video is fake. 

robyn on December 9th, 2015
I saw the clip of her making the monkey bread. She used an almost perfectly clean pan when she dumped it on the plate. Watch when she flips it over, that pan is spotless. She didnt make that either. who are we kidding.

MimiB on December 9th, 2015
The pie photos she posted are IDENTICAL to the pies at the bakery website. She may have made the monkey bread, but she didn&#8217;t make the pies she takes credit for. What a POS. And yes, the pan containing the monkey bread was suspiciously clean. I&#8217;ve made monkey bread and there is always a sticky residue on the pan. Not on hers.


----------



## berrydiva

She needs help. She had real ish going on but had time to stop and take a selfie in the hospital. 

Is she calling the woman petty because she called her on it? I notice she said nothing about actually making those pies in her "comeback"


----------



## Jikena

Sassys said:


> Damn right Khloe has real sh$t going on. That pantry needs to be organized and cookies don't organize themselves









Seriously, this is so stupid. How desperate is she to pretend to bake pies. Just imagining her with her bought pies, taking them out of their containers and put them in oven containers and take a picture for her instagram... Oh my. It's really sad and uncomfortable. 

And that answer ? Wtf.  She knows she's been busted so she can't deny it. 
Obviously she does NOT have important "sh*t" going on in her life since she takes the "time" to pretend to bake pies... She should have just ignored all of this. She's just making it worse.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Damn right Khloe has real sh$t going on. That pantry needs to be organized and cookies don't organize themselves


----------



## Sassys

Jikena said:


> Seriously, this is so stupid. How desperate is she to pretend to bake pies. Just imagining her with her bought pies, taking them out of their containers and put them in oven containers and take a picture for her instagram... Oh my. It's really sad and uncomfortable.
> 
> And that answer ? Wtf.  She knows she's been busted so she can't deny it.
> Obviously she does NOT have important "sh*t" going on in her life since she takes the "time" to pretend to bake pies... *She should have just ignored all of this. She's just making it worse*.



This!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sassys said:


> I am still cracking up that she got publicly busted for lying about pies  AND that the real baker called her out on it
> 
> People on People.com are also saying her Monkey Bread video is fake.



In positive news, her Monkey-a$$ Lips are totes legit


----------



## stylemepretty

at the comments on her IG


----------



## stylemepretty

.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Damn right Khloe has real sh$t going on. That pantry needs to be organized and cookies don't organize themselves


 

 Don't forget organising her [del]non[/del]workout-clothes closet and all those wrist sweatbands in the cabinet...


----------



## janie2002

It was stupid AF to post pictures and pretend she baked the pies. It was immature how she responded to getting caught. She could of easily joked and said she had her family fooled she made them but was busted. NOPE she has to go on a rampage and tell people to choke of her nuts? This family is gross. I find her more disgusting than Kim which is saying alot.


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Don't forget organising her [del]non[/del]workout-clothes closet and all those wrist sweatbands in the cabinet...



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## DC-Cutie

this is a lady that claims her azz is real, so of COURSE she will say the cakes, cookies and pies are real too!!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Everyone in this family has the same compulsive lying disorder. Is it genetic or what? Who feels the need to lie about baking pies? Like who would honestly care if she just said she bought the pies from a bakery? It's hilarious that she got busted. It must be exhausting for them to keep track of all the lies they tell.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> *Khloe responds to people saying she lied about her Thanksgiving baking:*
> 
> 
> * Last year, Kardashian posted an Instagram of two of the same pies on an oven rack to suggest that they were birthed in her Calabasas hearth, not in a bakery a half-hour away.*
> 
> *&#8220;You couldn&#8217;t possibly put a pastry leaf on the pumpkin pie while it's in the oven,&#8221; Lockhart asserted.*
> 
> *The master baker insists her pies are nearly impossible to replicate. Especially the pumpkin pie, which she garnishes with a special one-of-a-kind maple leaf cookie cutter for the pastry.*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...hian-didn-bake-pie-told-lie-article-1.2459949


 

That was Khlogres response to what the baker said?? The little b*tch... I would drag her by her hair extensions and pop her inflated a$$ with a knitting needle if she spoke to/about me like that. She clearly hasn't a clue what the word petty means, because she is the only one who looks petty in this stupidity. 

Hey Khlogre,


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

stylemepretty said:


> at the comments on her IG




Lol at "you can't believe women with fake butts"


----------



## Lounorada

All the pies!  http://www.sweetladyjane.com/category-s/122.htm

Diddy had a similar looking pumpkin pie at Thanksgiving, too
https://www.instagram.com/p/-kwcEgplwY/    and whether or not that pie was cooked by the same baker or by his chef, he did give credit to his chef for the huge dinner made  Give credit, where credit is due. (Something Khloe has never heard of)
https://www.instagram.com/p/-kbJoyJl5m/
https://www.instagram.com/p/-krjGypl4F/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

labelwhore04 said:


> Everyone in this family has the same compulsive lying disorder. Is it genetic or what? Who feels the need to lie about baking pies? Like who would honestly care if she just said she bought the pies from a bakery? It's hilarious that she got busted. It must be exhausting for them to keep track of all the lies they tell.




This is what I was getting at. Like seriously. Effing pies?! PIES! Is there nothing else to lie about and she chose this?


Did I mention pies? I just can't believe it. This bush couldn't pull up a Paula Deen pie recipe and bake it if it were THAT serious? 


Oh but the way her caption was worded she's going to come out and say she didn't say SHE made them that they were just "homemade" just not in her home by her hands lol.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> This is what I was getting at. Like seriously. Effing pies?! PIES! Is there nothing else to lie about and she chose this?
> 
> 
> Did I mention pies? I just can't believe it. This bush couldn't pull up a Paula Deen pie recipe and bake it if it were THAT serious?
> 
> 
> Oh but the way her caption was worded she's going to come out and say she didn't say SHE made them that they were just "homemade" just not in her home by her hands lol.



That is exactly what she is going to say. 

Since I forgot to bring gym clothes to work today, guess I'll go back to painting my picture I started last night


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> All the pies!  http://www.sweetladyjane.com/category-s/122.htm
> 
> Diddy had a similar looking pumpkin pie at Thanksgiving, too
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-kwcEgplwY/    and whether or not that pie was cooked by the same baker or by his chef, he did give credit to his chef for the huge dinner made  Give credit, where credit is due. (Something Khloe has never heard of)
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-kbJoyJl5m/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-krjGypl4F/



You know damn well the Kardashians do not credit anyone unless there is a check.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Couldn't she always claim the 'homemade' in her comment, she meant was homemade by the company and not by her?

I know, homemade usually means you made it, sometimes someone can use homemade if a person made a cake from scratch for them (my aunt does that ).


----------



## Hobbsy

Sassys said:


> That is exactly what she is going to say.
> 
> Since I forgot to bring gym clothes to work today, guess I'll go back to painting my picture I started last night



Lmao!! &#128513;&#128514;


----------



## Irishgal

Soon she will tell the world that she developed Post It Notes.


----------



## Sassys

RedSoleAddict said:


> Couldn't she always claim the 'homemade' in her comment, she meant was homemade by the company and not by her?
> 
> I know, homemade usually means you made it, sometimes someone can use homemade if a person made a cake from scratch for them (my aunt does that ).



She said "I am so proud of myself..." Meaning she made the pies.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

RedSoleAddict said:


> Couldn't she always claim the 'homemade' in her comment, she meant was homemade by the company and not by her?
> 
> 
> 
> I know, homemade usually means you made it, sometimes someone can use homemade if a person made a cake from scratch for them (my aunt does that ).




But homemade means at someone's home, not businessmade at a business. (Not really directed to you but to Khloe.)


----------



## maddie66

Sassys said:


> That is exactly what she is going to say.
> 
> Since I forgot to bring gym clothes to work today, guess I'll go back to painting my picture I started last night




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> She said "I am so proud of myself..." Meaning she made the pies.




Maybe she was proud that she ordered them [emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Irishgal said:


> Soon she will tell the world that she developed Post It Notes.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> The one on the oven rack doesn't look the same as the one on the table...it has spillover.
> 
> Either way sad if she's really trying to pass off store bought pies as homemade. Nothing wrong with buying a pie or thanksgiving dinner for that matter.


All she did was warm them in the oven, hence the spillover. Bish ain't no Patti Labelle LMAO


----------



## uhpharm01

michie said:


> All she did was warm them in the oven, hence the spillover. Bish ain't no Patti Labelle LMAO



Right. FYI. That patti labelle sweet potato pie sold at Walmart isn't any good I heard.


----------



## berrydiva

uhpharm01 said:


> Right. FYI. That patti labelle sweet potato pie sold at Walmart isn't any good I heard.



It really isn't worth the hype....it's okay but was too sweet for me. They secretly trying to give folk diabetes out here with that damn pie.


----------



## michie

uhpharm01 said:


> Right. FYI. That patti labelle sweet potato pie sold at Walmart isn't any good I heard.


My coworker was raving about it, but she's one of those liars who is so vague about everything that you know she's lying lol. She said, "It's everything!!!" but couldn't tell me what the hell "everything" consisted of. 


berrydiva said:


> It really isn't worth the hype....it's okay but was too sweet for me. They secretly trying to give folk diabetes out here with that damn pie.


Someone on Twitter said to pass it to a diabetic family member who you didn't like. Lawwwwdddd. Folks gonna be out here killing and dying for the holidays.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> My coworker was raving about it, but she's one of those liars who is so vague about everything that you know she's lying lol. She said, "It's everything!!!" but couldn't tell me what the hell "everything" consisted of.
> 
> Someone on Twitter said to pass it to a diabetic family member who you didn't like. Lawwwwdddd. Folks gonna be out here killing and dying for the holidays.


----------



## uhpharm01

berrydiva said:


>



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

michie said:


> My coworker was raving about it, but she's one of those liars who is so vague about everything that you know she's lying lol. She said, "It's everything!!!" but couldn't tell me what the hell "everything" consisted of.
> 
> Someone on Twitter said to pass it to a diabetic family member who you didn't like. Lawwwwdddd. Folks gonna be out here killing and dying for the holidays.



Oh lawd. Hahahha


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She called TMZ some "petty MF'ers" when she's the one out her telling bald face lies about baking pies. Girl, bye. 


I think being the organized, domestic, "throw down in the kitchen" sister gives her some kind of identity/makes her feel accomplished, and that's why she might feel the need to fake the funk. Kim is the married, 'fashionable' one (LOL), Kourt has kids and Khloe is just kinda there.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Irishgal said:


> Soon she will tell the world that she developed Post It Notes.


Then  she will say she invented the internet


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> All the pies!  http://www.sweetladyjane.com/category-s/122.htm
> 
> Diddy had a similar looking pumpkin pie at Thanksgiving, too
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-kwcEgplwY/    and whether or not that pie was cooked by the same baker or by his chef, he did give credit to his chef for the huge dinner made  *Give credit, where credit is due. (Something Khloe has never heard of)*
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-kbJoyJl5m/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-krjGypl4F/



Those were Khloe's exact words when people said she got lost weight by getting lipo instead of going beast mode in the gym!     Ofcourse she threw the word haters in there too!


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She called TMZ some "petty MF'ers" when she's the one out her telling bald face lies about baking pies. Girl, bye.
> 
> 
> I think being the organized, domestic, "throw down in the kitchen" sister gives her some kind of identity/makes her feel accomplished, and that's why she might feel the need to fake the funk. Kim is the married, 'fashionable' one (LOL), Kourt has kids and Khloe is just kinda there.



She [del] was [/del] is still the married one.


----------



## Baglover121

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think being the organized, domestic, "throw down in the kitchen" sister gives her some kind of identity/makes her feel accomplished, .




I've been following this story from the other side of the world, and it's really entertaining to say the least , 

did she just wake up one day and decided to be Martha Stewart? 


 But at least I've learned where she got those delicious looking pies from , so that's one place I will be visiting when I'm in LA next year [emoji14], Love American  dessert pies,


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  as my grandmother used to say "just lying when it ain't even necessary!"
> 
> 
> i am sure the devil has run out of ink and paper trying to keep up with all the lies they have told so what is one more about damn pies going to hurt?






The first Kardashian Kommandment is Thou shalt lie when the truth would sound better


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> That was Khlogres response to what the baker said?? The little b*tch... I would drag her by her hair extensions and pop her inflated a$$ with a knitting needle if she spoke to/about me like that. She clearly hasn't a clue what the word petty means, because she is the only one who looks petty in this stupidity.
> 
> Hey Khlogre,



 





Sassys said:


> That is exactly what she is going to say.
> 
> Since I forgot to bring gym clothes to work today, guess I'll go back to painting my picture I started last night







Sassys said:


> She said "I am so proud of myself..." Meaning she made the pies.



That's what I got too. She wanted to take credit for it so she hoped people would admire her for being so proud of what she's accomplished  



Baglover121 said:


> I've been following this story from the other side of the world, and it's really entertaining to say the least ,
> 
> did she just wake up one day and decided to be Martha Stewart?
> 
> 
> But at least I've learned where she got those delicious looking pies from , so that's one place I will be visiting when I'm in LA next year [emoji14], Love American  dessert pies,



+1


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> *Khloe responds to people saying she lied about her Thanksgiving baking:*
> 
> 
> * Last year, Kardashian posted an Instagram of two of the same pies on an oven rack to suggest that they were birthed in her Calabasas hearth, not in a bakery a half-hour away.*
> 
> *&#8220;You couldn&#8217;t possibly put a pastry leaf on the pumpkin pie while it's in the oven,&#8221; Lockhart asserted.
> *
> *The master baker insists her pies are nearly impossible to replicate. Especially the pumpkin pie, which she garnishes with a special one-of-a-kind maple leaf cookie cutter for the pastry.*
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...hian-didn-bake-pie-told-lie-article-1.2459949





  WOW!!   she really tried to go off didn't she???     FYI Khloe - only a hit dog will holler like that!!   BUSTED!!!



Sassys said:


> Damn right Khloe has real sh$t going on. That pantry needs to be organized and cookies don't organize themselves






  i am done with you - and the day is just starting for me!!! LOL
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She called TMZ some "petty MF'ers" when she's the one out her telling bald face lies about baking pies. Girl, bye.
> 
> 
> I think being the organized, domestic, "throw down in the kitchen" sister gives her some kind of identity/makes her feel accomplished, and that's why she might feel the need to fake the funk. Kim is the married, 'fashionable' one (LOL), Kourt has kids and Khloe is just kinda there.



Yeh, they do it to seem relatable in some way I think. What cracks me up is folks actually believe it. They claim to clean their entire mansions on their own and have no help all while leading their jet setting lifestyle. They claim to take care of their kids but you see the nannies. It's fake. lol  

This isn't really shocking that she doesn't cook. Hell I'd be surprised if she can really boil rice.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> That is exactly what she is going to say.
> 
> Since I forgot to bring gym clothes to work today, guess I'll go back to painting my picture I started last night










michie said:


> All she did was warm them in the oven, hence the spillover. Bish ain't no Patti Labelle LMAO




right!!  and she obviously has no idea how to do that right - she must have turned the heat up like she was really cooking them!  all she needed was to warm them. dufus!





uhpharm01 said:


> Right. FYI. That patti labelle sweet potato pie sold at Walmart isn't any good I heard.





one of our local walmarts was shown on the news getting in a new shipment yesterday - was gone in less than hour!!! they can't keep them in stock!   the people that like them LOOOOVE them!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

The Patti pies are a matter of preference just like everything else. Some people love them. Some people don't. 


Speaking of Patti pies selling out maybe Khloe is trying to get her a pie deal or a cooking show. Cooking shows seems to be where celebs that can't get work go. Cooking shows are my go to reality shows (since I don't watch any of the others) and there are a lot of has-been celebs on there.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The Patti pies are a matter of preference just like everything else. Some people love them. Some people don't.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Patti pies selling out maybe Khloe is trying to get her a pie deal or a cooking show.* Cooking shows seems to be where celebs that can't get work go*. Cooking shows are my go to reality shows (since I don't watch any of the others) and there are a lot of has-been celebs on there.







 :wondering


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> :wondering




What are you confused about? I may be able to help. I watch them all lol


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What are you confused about? I may be able to help. I watch them all lol





so does my DH - he is a cooking channel junkie!!  but i am drawing a blank when it comes to out of work celebs that can not find work with shows.   i admit i don't pay much attention to anything that has to do with cooking though!


----------



## Ms.parker123

If she can lie about baking damn pies, then she clearly lies about everything else. Lies about the butt, the plastic surgery on her face, and everything else. This family really knows how to manipulate the public. Sad.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> so does my DH - he is a cooking channel junkie!!  but i am drawing a blank when it comes to out of work celebs that can not find work with shows.   i admit i don't pay much attention to anything that has to do with cooking though!




Tiffani Amber Theissen, Tia Mowry, Haley Duff, Maria Barti(whatever) are the ones that comes to mind right off. Rev Run has a show also but I can't make myself call him a "has-been." There are several others with their own shows but I just can't think of their names now.

More recently celebrity style cooking competitions included Coolio, Kendra Wilkerson, Jaleel White, J Wow, Carni Wilson, Greg from the Brady Bunch. So many more to name lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmyshoogirl said:


> What are you confused about? I may be able to help. I watch them all lol



Hahahah


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Tiffani Amber Theissen, Tia Mowry, Haley Duff, Maria Barti(whatever) are the ones that comes to mind right off. Rev Run has a show also but I can't make myself call him a "has-been." There are several others with their own shows but I just can't think of their names now.
> 
> More recently celebrity style cooking competitions included Coolio, Kendra Wilkerson, Jaleel White, J Wow, Carni Wilson, Greg from the Brady Bunch. So many more to name lol.




Good lawd!!  i see what you mean now!!!

Tia doesn't belong though - she has a successful show on TVLand - "instand mom".  my boy's watch it all the time!  it's been on two years now.   those others i had no idea that they had shows!  i can't call Rev Run a "has-been" either.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bag-princess said:


> Good lawd!!  i see what you mean now!!!
> 
> Tia doesn't belong though - she has a successful show on TVLand - "instand mom".  my boy's watch it all the time!  it's been on two years now.   those others i had no idea that they had shows!  i can't call Rev Run a "has-been" either.




Ahh ok. I'm not up to date with non-cooking reality shows so I didn't know Tia had one. But, yes, there are tons more with shows lol. They were so insignificant that I can't remember their names. Poor things may not have cooking shows in a minute lol


----------



## Baglover121

The question is will people actually watch a foul mouth "celeb" Cook? I don't think she will go all ina garten and speak all softly, think it has to be flavoured with a few F words, and crude   sexual innuendo
Besides we have nigella Lawson as the queen of sexual innuendo ,so ya I think we've got that aspect in cooking covered for now, 

I sometimes watch cooking programs because i find it relaxing,
can't we have on form of entertainment kardashian free?  Just one!!


----------



## qudz104

jimmyshoogirl said:


> The Patti pies are a matter of preference just like everything else. Some people love them. Some people don't.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Patti pies selling out maybe Khloe is trying to get her a pie deal or a cooking show. Cooking shows seems to be where celebs that can't get work go. Cooking shows are my go to reality shows (since I don't watch any of the others) and there are a lot of has-been celebs on there.




Yeah I saw Carlton from fresh prince on that show where they show you how foods are made. You'd think winning a mirror ball trophy would open more doors. 
But no judgement I love the food network shows lol.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Baglover121 said:


> The question is will people actually watch a foul mouth "celeb" Cook? I don't think she will go all ina garten and speak all softly, think it has to be flavoured with a few F words, and crude   sexual innuendo
> Besides we have nigella Lawson as the queen of sexual innuendo ,so ya I think we've got that aspect in cooking covered for now,
> 
> I sometimes watch cooking programs because i find it relaxing,
> can't we have on form of entertainment kardashian free?  Just one!!




There's the other foul-mouthed chick with a show on the Cooking Channel. Can't remember her name either. However, if she gets on they will tone her down drastically. I don't think cursing will be the problem. I couldn't sit there for 30 mins listening to "like yea, you know stir and stuff" uuugh. 

I watch cooking shows because they are drama free period! I can't deal with all of the grown women messiness and fighting.

ETA: Nadia G from *****in' Kitchen is the other foul mouth


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

qudz104 said:


> Yeah I saw Carlton from fresh prince on that show where they show you how foods are made. You'd think winning a mirror ball trophy would open more doors.
> But no judgement I love the food network shows lol.




Hahaha forgot about Carlton!!!


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> There's the other foul-mouthed chick with a show on the Cooking Channel. Can't remember her name either. However, if she gets on they will tone her down drastically. I don't think cursing will be the problem. I couldn't sit there for 30 mins listening to "like yea, you know stir and stuff" uuugh.
> 
> I watch cooking shows because they are drama free period! I can't deal with all of the grown women messiness and fighting.
> 
> ETA: Nadia G from *****in' Kitchen is the other foul mouth



Why would anyone watch a cooking show with Khloe constantly touching her hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> There's the other foul-mouthed chick with a show on the Cooking Channel. Can't remember her name either. However, if she gets on they will tone her down drastically. I don't think cursing will be the problem. I couldn't sit there for 30 mins listening to "like yea, you know stir and stuff" uuugh.
> 
> I watch cooking shows because they are drama free period! I can't deal with all of the grown women messiness and fighting.
> 
> ETA: Nadia G from *****in' Kitchen is the other foul mouth



GURRRLLLLL!!!/!  I turned into that show once and was like who the heck gave this chick a cooking show????  how sway!


----------



## DiorT

Two more cooking shows I saw in passing.  Valerie Bertinelli and Patricia Heaton from Everyone loves Raymond.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DC-Cutie said:


> GURRRLLLLL!!!/!  I turned into that show once and was like who the heck gave this chick a cooking show????  how sway!




Right! I was like wtf &#129300;


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DiorT said:


> Two more cooking shows I saw in passing.  Valerie Bertinelli and Patricia Heaton from Everyone loves Raymond.




Yep! 



*Sorry ladies for not using multi-quote*


----------



## berrydiva

Baglover121 said:


> The question is will people actually watch a foul mouth "celeb" Cook? I don't think she will go all ina garten and speak all softly, think it has to be flavoured with a few F words, and crude   sexual innuendo
> Besides we have nigella Lawson as the queen of sexual innuendo ,so ya I think we've got that aspect in cooking covered for now,
> 
> I sometimes watch cooking programs because i find it relaxing,
> can't we have on form of entertainment kardashian free?  Just one!!



Ina is my bish! Lol


----------



## Baglover121

berrydiva said:


> Ina is my bish! Lol




What does bish mean?


----------



## berrydiva

Baglover121 said:


> What does bish mean?



Umm...sound it out. Lol. It's the message board friendly  non-ban version of the b-word


----------



## LavenderIce

jimmyshoogirl said:


> *Tiffani Amber Theissen, Tia Mowry, Haley Duff, *Maria Barti(whatever) are the ones that comes to mind right off. *Rev Run* has a show also but I can't make myself call him a "has-been." There are several others with their own shows but I just can't think of their names now.
> 
> More recently celebrity style cooking competitions included Coolio, Kendra Wilkerson, Jaleel White, J Wow, Carni Wilson, Greg from the Brady Bunch. So many more to name lol.





DiorT said:


> Two more cooking shows I saw in passing.  *Valerie Bertinelli and Patricia Heaton from Everyone loves Raymond*.



I've seen the former on the cooking channel and the latter on the food network.  The thing of it is, I'd tune in for them because I know their work.  They were on legit shows and hadn't previously fame whored.  Khloe, on the other hand, I can't.


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> Good lawd!!  i see what you mean now!!!
> 
> Tia doesn't belong though - she has a successful show on TVLand - "instand mom".  my boy's watch it all the time!  it's been on two years now.   those others i had no idea that they had shows!  i can't call Rev Run a "has-been" either.



Tia's show was canceled.



bag-princess said:


> :
> i am done with you - and the day is just starting for me!!! LOL
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LavenderIce

Sassys said:


> Tia's show was canceled.



The TV land show, or the cooking?


----------



## Sassys

LavenderIce said:


> The TV land show, or the cooking?



TV Land show


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> TV Land show






the latest epi was dated 12/12/15 on the on-screen guide!  oh well.........she is now recurring on Rosewood so she is still werking!  i love that show!


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> the latest epi was dated 12/12/15 on the on-screen guide!  oh well.........she is now recurring on Rosewood so she is still werking!  i love that show!



I read, this will be the last season. I only saw it one time and didn't like it. Haven't watched Rosewood as of yet.


----------



## terebina786

I think PMK threw Khloe under the bus to generate any kind of news for her.  We all know Harvey's in her pocket.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> I read, this will be the last season. I only saw it one time and didn't like it. Haven't watched Rosewood as of yet.





i saw only bits and pieces of it if one of the boys was watching it out in the living room.  never made me want to sit down and catch it though.    she is going to be playing a lesbian on Rosewood.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Ina is my bish! Lol



Yes, I love her.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I think PMK threw Khloe under the bus to generate any kind of news for her.  We all know Harvey's in her pocket.



Not this time, though. The pastry shop owner immediately recognized her pies, which as she said, have her personal flourish and are not so easy to make.

Next time, Khloe, don't try to pass a dish or pie that is so easily recognizable.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Not this time, though. The pastry shop owner immediately recognized her pies, which as she said, have her personal flourish and are not so easy to make.
> 
> Next time, Khloe, don't try to pass a dish or pie that is so easily recognizable.



The fact that the woman has a one of a kind mold for the design makes it even funnier.


----------



## Jayne1

Where is Khloe these days?   Hiding out or doing penance by going back to the hospital to visit Lamar (and making sure her personal pap posts it, to let us know how she is suffering, too.)

Doesn't she have a book to promote?  

Good timing, Khloe.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> Where is Khloe these days?   Hiding out or doing penance by going back to the hospital to visit Lamar (and making sure her personal pap posts it, to let us know how she is suffering, too.)
> 
> Doesn't she have a book to promote?
> 
> Good timing, Khloe.



Saw pics of her last night dressed inappropriately for The Weekend concert.

Book was a bomb, even though she made bestseller list. Tours are not forced when a book tanks.


----------



## qudz104

berrydiva said:


> Ina is my bish! Lol




Yeah she makes everything look so easily! I bookmark all her recipes in my head then when it comes to making it.. Nah lol


----------



## Sasha2012

While Kim Kardashian may be out of action days after welcoming her second child, the rest of the female family members were keen to wet the baby's head.

Khloe and Kourtney led Wednesday night's festivities as the group headed to The Weeknd's Los Angeles concert at The Forum with mum Kris, Kendall and Kylie.

Khloe, 31, looked sensational in a curve-hugging dress, rivalling her Victoria's Secret model sister with her long legs peeping through a side split.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dall-Jenner-Weeknd-concert.html#ixzz3twVJmwHY


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I like the new, shorter hair cut & the colouring.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian continued to show her haters how fabulous she is as she shared a sexy selfie on Wednesday. 

The 31-year-old pouts in the sultry snap, taken during a photoshoot, hours after hitting back at criticism that she didn't bake her own Thanksgiving desserts.

Khloe captioned the photo simply: 'On set' and is seen in a nude body suit with the straps slipped seductively off her shoulders. 

And she wrote on Twitter: 'Petty motherf***ers! I have real s**t going on in my life. Try not to choke on my nuts. You're sucking them pretty hard.'

Her rather direct message came after it was reported that her delicious-looking Thanksgiving spread was partially provided by top Los Angeles bakery, Sweet Lady Jane. 

TMZ discovered that the pumpkin, cherry and pecan pies shown off so proudly weren't actually her own creations, but rather purchased from the bakery for $35 each, plus tax.


----------



## Sassys

I think it is beyond tacky for a woman to say "suck my nuts or suck my penis". Very ghetto and sounds uneducated.


----------



## BPC

She's just ugly (inside and out).


----------



## Lounorada

She has litres of body makeup on her legs  it makes her knees look ashy/dry. PMK is another one who is always guilty of this. 
Gross... their clothes must be destroyed after one wear between wearing body makeup and fake tan.


----------



## poopsie

Sassys said:


> I think it is beyond tacky for a woman to say "suck my nuts or suck my penis". Very ghetto and sounds uneducated.






somehow Betty White seems to have elevated it   ...........no pun intended


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WRK9Gzju6w


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She is a bratty, lying excuse for a 31 year old woman.

Her twitter rants are on equal ground with a 5 year old's tantrum.

She got her ego bruised out of her own doing. She needs to take a sip of concrete and harden up.

What's with the peachy 80's soft-focus photo? No-one is coming hither for you, girl


----------



## saira1214

She looks like the Joker in that pic.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sassys said:


> I think it is beyond tacky for a woman to say "suck my nuts or suck my penis". Very ghetto and sounds uneducated.



I feel like her true colors really came out in this whole debacle. So defensive and petty.

I guess I'm alone, but my family liked *****in Kitchen!  It was funny, and very self aware of it's cheesiness.


----------



## berrydiva

That's concert attire?


----------



## BPC

lanasyogamama said:


> I feel like her true colors really came out in this whole debacle. So defensive and petty.
> 
> *I guess I'm alone, but my family liked *****in Kitchen!  It was funny, and very self aware of it's cheesiness*.



We liked it too.
Looked forward to seeing what shoes she'd wear..lol..


----------



## Baglover121

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yes, I love her.




+1 I love Ina too, want her to adopt me during the holidays, want to watch her cook scrummy comfort food in her fabulous New England home  and sit down with her and Jeffrey and devour everything , of course  my sole purpose is to get my hands on Jeffrey, [emoji6]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I like what Ina makes but geez that lady's voice is lulling! I have yet to watch a full episode without falling asleep [emoji23]


----------



## redney

Khloe's tweet sounds like a 12 year old who has been called out. Why are all the K's so emotionally stunted?


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> Khloe's tweet sounds like a 12 year old who has been called out. Why are all the K's so emotionally stunted?



Home schooling for the rich.


----------



## michie

So, being busted "making" someone else's pies constitutes riding her d--k? Girl, bye. I knew your @ss was fraudulent (double entendre) even when everyone gave you the benefit of the doubt on the use of those catered @ss pans.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

redney said:


> Khloe's tweet sounds like a 12 year old who has been called out. Why are all the K's so emotionally stunted?




Seriously. I don't know of a fully grown arse women with real ish going in her that would talk like this. 

I also don't known a full grown woman that would lie about making pies (unless it's just they haven't been outed lol) so maybe I just know the wrong people.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Khloe's tweet sounds like a 12 year old who has been called out. Why are all the K's so emotionally stunted?



They all have extremely low/no self-esteem.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Seriously. I don't know of a fully grown arse women with real ish going in her that would talk like this.
> 
> I also don't known a full grown woman that would lie about making pies (unless it's just they haven't been outed lol) so maybe I just know the wrong people.



I had a co-worker that use to lie about damn near everything (the dumbest stuff). I would bust her all the time, but bite my tongue about telling her I busted her. Once she told us she was going to the Caribbean for xmas and sent a text with Merry xmas written in the sand on the beach, with a Santa hat. I asked her, if she wrote that and she said yes. Something told me she was not in the Caribbean and I googled the picture. Sure enough, I found the picture on the internet. I also once asked her, where she got a handbag she once had. She told me it was a certain brand from 4 yrs ago. I knew for a fact, that brand did not have a certain logo on the handbag. Sure enough, I found out who had that logo, and it was not what she said. I have no clue why she lied about the dumbest things.


----------



## uhpharm01

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Hahaha forgot about Carlton!!!



What?! Carlton ?! &#128563;


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> That's concert attire?



I would actually wear that to a concert. I like her outfit, I just wish she had done different shoes, the pumps are a bit plain, IMO.

I saw The Weeknd in concert not too long ago and he was so so.  I liked him better before he became a pop star.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I would actually wear that to a concert. I like her outfit, I just wish she had done different shoes, the pumps are a bit plain, IMO.
> 
> I saw The Weeknd in concert not too long ago and he was so so.  I liked him better before he became a pop star.



Really? A high slit skirt?

How do you cheer/scream, stand/dance, etc all night in a skirt like that?

Last concert I went to my feet were throbbing when I left, I never sat in the seat the entire time. Myself and a friend were in the aisle with some other "friends" we made at the concert, dancing.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> I had a co-worker that use to lie about damn near everything (the dumbest stuff). I would bust her all the time, but bite my tongue about telling her I busted her. Once she told us she was going to the Caribbean for xmas and sent a text with Merry xmas written in the sand on the beach, with a Santa hat. I asked her, if she wrote that and she said yes. Something told me she was not in the Caribbean and I googled the picture. Sure enough, I found the picture on the internet. I also once asked her, where she got a handbag she once had. She told me it was a certain brand from 4 yrs ago. I knew for a fact, that brand did not have a certain logo on the handbag. Sure enough, I found out who had that logo, and it was not what she said. I have no clue why she lied about the dumbest things.



OMG that's too much lying. Much too much. I guess people feel the need to lie to make themselves look better. This is why social media is so popular. You can be who you want to be!  That has to be EXHAUSTING remembering all the lies you've told.

Now that I think about it I do have a cousin that's always posting pics on different types of cars like they are hers when she doesn't have a car AT ALL. One day one of my other cousins did call her out and asked her when did she "come up on a Benz all of a sudden" funniest ish ever! Thankfully my social media matches my real life because some of my family members are messy and will call you on your stuff! [emoji23]



uhpharm01 said:


> What?! Carlton ?! [emoji15]



Hahaha yep. As I said Food Network and Cooking Channel is where some none working actors go to get jobs!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I saw The Weeknd in concert not too long ago and he was so so.  I liked him better before he became a pop star.




Ooooh him going pop is what happened! I just wondered to myself the other day "how did I ever like this person" My goodness he's extra whiny now! Eek


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Really? A high slit skirt?
> 
> How do you cheer/scream, stand/dance, etc all night in a skirt like that?
> 
> Last concert I went to my feet were throbbing when I left, I never sat in the seat the entire time. Myself and a friend were in the aisle with some other "friends" we made at the concert, dancing.



 I don't know but I manage, lol. The dress isn't short and the slit is on the side so even if it rides up, the goods won't be out and you can just adjust it. I go to concerts to have a good time so I don't spend much time in my seat. For me it's no different than going clubbing/partying in a dress and heels. I guess you could say my feet are 'trained'. I've been wearing wearing heels consistantly for years and I have a pretty high tolerance for pain. Even when my feet start to bother me, I put it in the back of my head, continue enjoying myself and kick them off as soon as I get to the car. I'll deal with little pain to be cute, lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Ooooh him going pop is what happened! I just wondered to myself the other day "how did I ever like this person" My goodness he's extra whiny now! Eek



Girl, yes. He went pop and starting feeling himself because crazy folks starting comparing him to MJ  (I'm dead serious) I still like him just not as much.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

MJ? Sceeerch! Hol' up! Nobu.


----------



## YSoLovely

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Girl, yes. He went pop and starting feeling himself because crazy folks starting comparing him to MJ  (I'm dead serious) I still like him just not as much.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> MJ? Sceeerch! Hol' up! Nobu.




https://twitter.com/yusufyuie/status/673606259149553664


:lolots:  :lolots:  :lolots:


----------



## Jayne1

michie said:


> So, being busted "making" someone else's pies constitutes riding her d--k? Girl, bye. I knew your @ss was fraudulent (double entendre) even when everyone gave you the benefit of the doubt on the use of those catered @ss pans.



You and me both. I said from the get-go that her stuff is store bought.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> https://twitter.com/yusufyuie/status/673606259149553664
> 
> 
> :lolots:  :lolots:  :lolots:




 Oh, dear...


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> You and me both. I said from the get-go that her stuff is store bought.


 
Me three.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know but I manage, lol. The dress isn't short and the slit is on the side so even if it rides up, the goods won't be out and you can just adjust it. I go to concerts to have a good time so I don't spend much time in my seat. For me it's no different than going clubbing/partying in a dress and heels. I guess you could say my feet are 'trained'. I've been wearing wearing heels consistantly for years and I have a pretty high tolerance for pain. Even when my feet start to bother me, I put it in the back of my head, continue enjoying myself and kick them off as soon as I get to the car. I'll deal with little pain to be cute, lol.



Lol. Well rock on girl.  

Partying in here has become lame...no one dances anymore. You get dressed and sit down all night....I used to look forward to going out now I dred when we have to go to an event. But you're right back in the days, I used to rock short skirts/dresses and high heels to party, dance all night and not feel a thing. Maybe I'm just getting old. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Girl, yes. He went pop and starting feeling himself because crazy folks starting comparing him to MJ  (I'm dead serious) I still like him just not as much.



People are confused. How is he possibly on the level of being compared to MJ?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> People are confused. How is he possibly on the level of being compared to MJ?



It stated with I can't feel my face. People were saying that he sounded like MJ and from there the reaching began. It doesn't help that all of a sudden out of nowhere adopted this soft spoken speaking voice. He's loving it.



berrydiva said:


> Lol. Well rock on girl.
> 
> Partying in here has become lame...no one dances anymore. You get dressed and sit down all night....I used to look forward to going out now I dred when we have to go to an event. But you're right back in the days, I used to rock short skirts/dresses and high heels to party, dance all night and not feel a thing. Maybe I'm just getting old. Lol.



I also forgot to mention that a little liquor sometimes dulls the pain


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> While Kim Kardashian may be out of action days after welcoming her second child, *the rest of the female family members were keen to wet the baby's head.*
> 
> Khloe and Kourtney led Wednesday night's festivities as the group headed to The Weeknd's Los Angeles concert at The Forum with mum Kris, Kendall and Kylie.
> 
> Khloe, 31, looked sensational in a curve-hugging dress, rivalling her Victoria's Secret model sister with her long legs peeping through a side split.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dall-Jenner-Weeknd-concert.html#ixzz3twVJmwHY






what in the hell does that mean???? :weird:   i was about to say it sounds so english but i see it is - dailymail UK.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YSoLovely said:


> https://twitter.com/yusufyuie/status/673606259149553664
> 
> 
> :lolots:  :lolots:  :lolots:




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## altigirl88

Sassys said:


> How exactly does one cook pasta when the stove is not on and the pot has no water?



"Stove is not on and pot has no water"- a good cooking metaphor for Khloe's intelligence.


----------



## altigirl88

Sassys said:


> Why would anyone watch a cooking show with Khloe constantly touching her hair.



Hair in the food.


----------



## arnott

BPC said:


> She's just ugly (inside and out).





FreeSpirit71 said:


> She is a bratty, lying excuse for a 31 year old woman.
> 
> Her twitter rants are on equal ground with a 5 year old's tantrum.
> 
> She got her ego bruised out of her own doing. She needs to take a sip of concrete and harden up.
> 
> What's with the peachy 80's soft-focus photo? No-one is coming hither for you, girl




Yep.  And she was just quoting the bible before that twitter rant!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-princess said:


> what in the hell does that mean???? :weird:   i was about to say it sounds so english but i see it is - dailymail UK.



Yeah it means to go to the pub and celebrate the birth with a beer. We say it here too


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah it means to go to the pub and celebrate the birth with a beer. We say it here too



thank you!! 




altigirl88 said:


> "Stove is not on and pot has no water"- a good cooking metaphor for Khloe's intelligence.





:lolots::lolots:  that's cute!  i know a few people that this applies to!  gonna have to remember to use it!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-princess said:


> thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots::lolots:  that's cute!  i know a few people that this applies to!  gonna have to remember to use it!



For an Aussie one you can say "She's got a few kangaroos loose in the top paddock".


----------



## tomz_grl

berrydiva said:


> Ina is my bish! Lol


 
Mine too! I live for new episodes but unfortunately there aren't any but specials.


How bad could it be?


----------



## Bag*Snob

Wet the baby's head sounds like kissing the forehead. No?


----------



## Ms.parker123

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I would actually wear that to a concert. I like her outfit, I just wish she had done different shoes, the pumps are a bit plain, IMO.
> 
> I saw The Weeknd in concert not too long ago and he was so so.  I liked him better before he became a pop star.




LOL right I think it's a cute simple dress. I have seen WAYYYY worst especially at a Beyoncé concert.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Bag*Snob said:


> Wet the baby's head sounds like kissing the forehead. No?



I figured it meant baptism


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nope..lol. as I said above it means to go to the pub and celebrate the birth with a beer (or cocktail)


----------



## altigirl88

Bag*Snob said:


> Wet the baby's head sounds like kissing the forehead. No?



That's what I thought, as well.


----------



## altigirl88

FreeSpirit71 said:


> For an Aussie one you can say "She's got a few kangaroos loose in the top paddock".



I have an uncle who says, "Light's on but no one's at home." &#128513;


----------



## guccimamma

Jayne1 said:


> Not this time, though. The pastry shop owner immediately recognized her pies, which as she said, have her personal flourish and are not so easy to make.
> 
> Next time, Khloe, don't try to pass a dish or pie that is so easily recognizable.



i'm late to this discussion....but she had a brilliant excuse for not cooking....her life threatening staph infection.

pretending to cook pies...good, god.

we get ours holiday pies up in the mountains...from the apple growers/pie maker, and bring them home...boxes sit proudly in the corner of the kitchen for christmas and thanksgiving.  

lips, a$$, and pies. what next?


----------



## Jayne1

Since they are filming, and obviously filmed Thanksgiving I guess the editors will have to use different footage for that day, and none of the food.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has proudly shown off her homemade cheesecake, after she was criticized for passing off store-bought pies as her own during Thanksgiving.

The reality star, 31, posted a photo of the cracked but obviously homemade cake to Instagram on Sunday as she filmed a video for her website and app KhloeWithAK.

'Just filmed a cooking with KoKo segment for my app,' she captioned the image.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-credit-store-bought-ones.html#ixzz3uGwsa1zc


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You keep on trying, Khloe.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

They want fame but can't take the critics that go along with it


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has proudly shown off her homemade cheesecake, after she was criticized for passing off store-bought pies as her own during Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of the cracked but obviously homemade cake to Instagram on Sunday as she filmed a video for her website and app KhloeWithAK.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Just filmed a cooking with KoKo segment for my app,' she captioned the image.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-credit-store-bought-ones.html#ixzz3uGwsa1zc




I wouldn't touch that cake. It looks like it's poisonous.


----------



## Jikena

dangerouscurves said:


> I wouldn't touch that cake. It looks like it's poisonous.



Ikr. I love cheesecake and this looks nothing like cheesecake to me. It looks like custard.


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has proudly shown off her homemade cheesecake, after she was criticized for passing off store-bought pies as her own during Thanksgiving.
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of the cracked but obviously homemade cake to Instagram on Sunday as she filmed a video for her website and app KhloeWithAK.
> 
> 'Just filmed a cooking with KoKo segment for my app,' she captioned the image.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-credit-store-bought-ones.html#ixzz3uGwsa1zc




That caption! :lolots:

She's SO botheredT :lolots: :lolots:


Cake looks terrible and does she really want us to believe she couldn't take the pic after the cake was right out the oven? #FAIL


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You keep on trying, Khloe.





LOL   She should have just left it alone after she cursed all the "haters" out!  But she knows she was caught in one of her lies and now she is trying to save face!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jikena said:


> Ikr. I love cheesecake and this looks nothing like cheesecake to me. It looks like custard.




It does!!! [emoji23]


----------



## lizmil

She tells others to "grow up?" What a laugh!  And what "munchkins" is she blaming for eating the crust? North, Penelope?  The other kids?


----------



## Lounorada

That 'cheesecake' looks like she took a blow-torch to a piece of s**t 







The caption is...  I mean, is there any need to be so angry/aggressive about an ugly looking cheesecake? If she has to be so defensive about something so menial, then she really needs to go and find a backbone for herself. Barking back at every little comment she doesn't like, only makes her look guilty (of more lies) and pathetic.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has proudly shown off her homemade cheesecake, after she was criticized for passing off store-bought pies as her own during Thanksgiving.
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of the cracked but obviously homemade cake to Instagram on Sunday as she filmed a video for her website and app KhloeWithAK.
> 
> 'Just filmed a cooking with KoKo segment for my app,' she captioned the image.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-credit-store-bought-ones.html#ixzz3uGwsa1zc



That cheesecake ain't nothing to be proud of!


----------



## maddie66

Doesn't the quality of that cheesecake just prove that she didn't make the pies?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lol well I figured she would 1. Try to show us something else to prove she made the pies and 2. Must be lying for a Kooking Show. So predictable.



That cheesecake looks horrible. I mean they claim to be queens of selfie and she post that dark and filtered photo? Wow. Try again.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

maddie66 said:


> Doesn't the quality of that cheesecake just prove that she didn't make the pies?




Lol right! How can you make "perfect" pies but mess up the cheesecake so badly!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

YSoLovely said:


> That caption! :lolots:
> 
> She's SO botheredT :lolots: :lolots:
> 
> 
> Cake looks terrible and does she really want us to believe she couldn't take the pic after the cake was right out the oven? #FAIL




Oh she had time to take multiple pics. The crack in the cheesecake is caused by constantly opening the oven door. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> LOL   She should have just left it alone after she cursed all the "haters" out!  But she knows she was caught in one of her lies and now she is trying to save face!



Agree!



lizmil said:


> She tells others to "grow up?" What a laugh!  And what "munchkins" is she blaming for eating the crust? North, Penelope?  The other kids?



As if they are tall enough to climb on the kitchen counter.


----------



## bag-princess

maddie66 said:


> Doesn't the quality of that cheesecake just prove that she didn't make the pies?








http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



:lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> :lolots:







  girl that cheesecake is HIDEOUS!!!!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sassys

bag-princess said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





bag-princess said:


> girl that cheesecake is HIDEOUS!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



She should have just kept her mouth shut. Now she just looks even more stupid. You went from perfectly made cakes, to this crazy looking cheese cake. She also will now say, that the cheese cake was harder to make then the pies and this was her first time. I need Khloe to just STOP. You got caught, now move on.


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> She should have just kept her mouth shut. Now she just looks even more stupid.* You went from perfectly made cakes, to this crazy looking cheese cake. *She also will now say, that the cheese cake was harder to make then the pies and this was her first time. I need Khloe to just STOP. You got caught, now move on.





exactly!!!! 

what in the hell was she thinking when she posted that pic!


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Oh she had time to take multiple pics. The crack in the cheesecake is caused by *constantly opening the oven door*. [emoji23][emoji23]



And why open the door, when I am sure she could just turn the oven light on and see it. I have never baked anything in my life and know that. I swear they get dumber and dumber.



jimmyshoogirl said:


> That cheesecake looks horrible. I mean they claim to be queens of selfie and she post that dark and filtered photo? Wow. Try again.



What kind of nutcase lies about pies AND puts filters on food???? WHO DOES THAT?!?!?!?


----------



## terebina786

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has proudly shown off her homemade cheesecake, after she was criticized for passing off store-bought pies as her own during Thanksgiving.
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of the cracked but obviously homemade cake to Instagram on Sunday as she filmed a video for her website and app KhloeWithAK.
> 
> 'Just filmed a cooking with KoKo segment for my app,' she captioned the image.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-credit-store-bought-ones.html#ixzz3uGwsa1zc



Missing pieces? That's a big ol' crack down the middle because she didn't put in a water bath.  Also, I don't know why it's so glossy looking.


----------



## DiorT

Never seen a crust like that on cheesecake..usually its higher and gram cracker consistency.


----------



## mcb100

I don't know why she cares so much about it. Maybe she doesn't have enough hobbies so she wants to make it look like cooking/baking is her next big thing? Like what's wrong with just telling people that you're planning a Thanksgiving dinner and bought/arranged a lot of food for other people? Why does she care enough to have to go and try to pass it off like she made everything herself? There's nothing wrong with starting off with a skill, and not being very good at it at first but still putting your whole heart and passion into it. My guess is that she is a very amateur cook/baker and she wants everything to think that she's a master chef right from the gecko/beginning. Why not admit that you're not the greatest at something and then post photos of every creation that you've improved upon or something? These Kardashians just like to lie.....


----------



## BPC

She has absolutely nothing going on in her life. 

In some ways, she's the most pathetic of the bunch. No kids, no husband, no hobbies, no real job.. no nothing. 
It's just mind boggling how someone with so much free time can't find anything productive to do. 
Laziest heffer I'v ever come across.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> She has absolutely nothing going on in her life.
> 
> In some ways, she's the most pathetic of the bunch. No kids, no husband, no hobbies, no real job.. no nothing.
> *It's just mind boggling how someone with so much free time can't find anything productive to do. *
> Laziest heffer I'v ever come across.





there is so much she could be doing but she can't think outside herself - it's me me me!!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> there is so much she could be doing but she can't think outside herself - it's me me me!!



Thanks to PMK and her vapid sisters, "me me me" is all she knows how to do. Such a pathetic existence.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe she really did have big plans to try to be on Food Network, and this is interfering?


----------



## berrydiva

What kind of cheesecake is that supposed to be and why is it so shiny?


Nothing about it looks "yummm!!"


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> She has absolutely nothing going on in her life.
> 
> In some ways, she's the most pathetic of the bunch. No kids, no husband, no hobbies, no real job.. no nothing.
> *It's just mind boggling how someone with so much free time can't find anything productive to do. *
> Laziest heffer I'v ever come across.



Or at least learn to cook. Lol


----------



## Hobbsy

Ick. I can bake and I've never had a cheesecake look like that! Does she really think she could have a cooking show?! On what planet?!


----------



## michie

maddie66 said:


> Doesn't the quality of that cheesecake just prove that she didn't make the pies?



YES! 



Jikena said:


> Ikr. I love cheesecake and this looks nothing like cheesecake to me. It looks like custard.



It's not even in a cheesecake springform! Who calls themselves a cook and puts a cheesecake in a pie dish? 



terebina786 said:


> Missing pieces? That's a big ol' crack down the middle because she didn't put in a water bath.  Also, I don't know why it's so glossy looking.



Egg wash? Who knows with her.



DiorT said:


> Never seen a crust like that on cheesecake..usually its higher and gram cracker consistency.



And, they're usually baked in a springform pan. I'm surprised an accomplished family cook and baker like herself doesn't have one. She could've picked up one from her favorite store---Williams-Sonoma. Didn't Kris do a book signing there?


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even in a cheesecake springform! Who calls themselves a cook and puts a cheesecake in a pie dish?
> 
> 
> 
> Egg wash? Who knows with her.
> 
> 
> 
> And, they're usually baked in a springform pan. I'm surprised an accomplished family cook and baker like herself doesn't have one. She could've picked up one from her favorite store---Williams-Sonoma. Didn't Kris do a book signing there?



Cheesecake pie is actually a thing. Usually you would use a graham cracker pie crust. It's just a pie form instead of a cake form.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Cheesecake pie is actually a thing. Usually you would use a graham cracker pie crust. It's just a pie form instead of a cake form.



That's a new one on me. Sounds like a Jell-O No Bake product.


----------



## redney

michie said:


> That's a new one on me. *Sounds like a Jell-O No Bake product.*



If that's the case, Khloe couldn't even get that right.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> That's a new one on me. Sounds like a Jell-O No Bake product.



Nope..been around for years. You prepare and bake it like a regular cheesecake but it doesn't look like that mess Khloe made. 

It's an easier way to make a "cheesecake" without the springform pan and a water bath. 
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cheesecake-pie


----------



## Jayne1

I think all that Adderall  is making her cranky.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> I think all that Adderall  is making her cranky.



Going by her Twitter-tude, I'd say it's making her into Gordon Ramsay.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> I think all that Adderall  is making her cranky.




[emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Funny that she wants folks to believe she made those intricate pies but turned out a "cheesecake" that looks like crap.


----------



## Sassys

Jayne1 said:


> I think all that Adderall  is making her cranky.



How do you know she is on Adderall?


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> How do you know she is on Adderall?



She's losing a lot of weight and I don't think it's through diet and exercise, just like her big boobs and behind aren't a result of being genetically blessed. Since when do the Ks do anything legitimately.  

I'm guessing she's taking something and although she has always had a nastiness about her, she seems even more so now.


----------



## berrydiva

Unfortunately it seems to have taken her over a year to lose 30-40 lbs. If she's on Adderall, that's some terrible progress. Lol


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Going by her Twitter-tude, I'd say it's making her into Gordon Ramsay.




I love Gordon, dude makes me laugh out loud


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Cheesecake pie is actually a thing. Usually you would use a graham cracker pie crust. It's just a pie form instead of a cake form.




Yes, cheesecake in a pie dish is actually a thing. Been one, actually. I do cheesecakes in pies sometime when I don't feel like dealing with the springform pan and water bath.


The cheesecake is shiny and dark because it was left in the oven too long. Which is funny because someone kept letting air in by opening the over (hence the huge crack) and still forgot it. This, Khloe, was a complete fail. 

She should've left this "drama" in last week. 

Maybe it's flan cheesecake [emoji23]


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

lanasyogamama said:


> Maybe she really did have big plans to try to be on Food Network, and this is interfering?




Yes, for sure lol. Her mentioning Cooking with Koko was a dead giveaway! Oh well back to the drawing (or cutting) board, Khloe!


----------



## Lounorada

BPC said:


> She has absolutely nothing going on in her life.
> 
> In some ways, she's the most pathetic of the bunch. No kids, no husband, no hobbies, no real job.. no nothing.
> *It's just mind boggling how someone with so much free time can't find anything productive to do.*
> *Laziest heffer I'v ever come across*.




This!


----------



## Jayne1

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yes, for sure lol. Her mentioning Cooking with Koko was a dead giveaway! Oh well back to the drawing (or cutting) board, Khloe!



Maybe she'll do _Working that Butt with Koko,_ instead.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe she'll do _Working that Butt with Koko,_ instead.




She tried fitness, correct? That didn't work either lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

_ I'll be showing you a step by step as to how to make this delicious cheesecake_

Is she serious? Slice of that and it's a race to the toilet at midnight. 


And where is the pic of her enjoying a bite of the 'delicious cheesecake'?  like that thing didnt go straight from table to trash.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> _ I'll be showing you a step by step as to how to make this delicious cheesecake_
> 
> Is she serious? Slice of that and it's a race to the toilet at midnight.
> 
> 
> And where is the pic of her enjoying a bite of the 'delicious cheesecake'?  like that thing didnt go straight from table to trash.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/13/22/2F597C6A00000578-0-image-a-26_1450047268920.jpg



She has the nerve to tell people to grow up; bi$ch, sane grown-ups don't lie about baking pies. I suggest she grow up.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> _ I'll be showing you a step by step as to how to make this delicious cheesecake_
> 
> Is she serious?* Slice of that and it's a race to the toilet at midnight.*
> 
> 
> And where is the pic of her enjoying a bite of the 'delicious cheesecake'?  like that thing didnt go straight from table to trash.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/13/22/2F597C6A00000578-0-image-a-26_1450047268920.jpg


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> _
> 
> And where is the pic of her enjoying a bite of the 'delicious cheesecake'?  like that thing didnt go straight from table to trash.
> 
> 
> 
> _


_

Would look like this:_


----------



## morgan20

Lounorada said:


> That 'cheesecake' looks like she took a blow-torch to a piece of s**t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caption is...  I mean, is there any need to be so angry/aggressive about an ugly looking cheesecake? If she has to be so defensive about something so menial, then she really needs to go and find a backbone for herself. Barking back at every little comment she doesn't like, only makes her look guilty (of more lies) and pathetic.




The prince gif again every time it's posted a crack up!


----------



## WishList986

Jayne1 said:


> She's losing a lot of weight and I don't think it's through diet and exercise, just like her big boobs and behind aren't a result of being genetically blessed. Since when do the Ks do anything legitimately.
> 
> I'm guessing she's taking something and although she has always had a nastiness about her, she seems even more so now.



Wow, what a disgusting comment.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Warning
.
.
.
.



I expanded the pic to see if she was picking the burnt bits off the back and blaming the 'munchkins' who probably can't even reach the counter and wow this really sunk didn't it. Like half way down, looks like a moon crater or the inside of Diamond head. 





Seriously, I can't imagine those toddlers who are used to bakery going near this.


----------



## berrydiva

What is that liquid it's sitting in?!


----------



## Encore Hermes

berrydiva said:


> What is that liquid it's sitting in?!



  right side of pic, front? That dark lower edge? 

That is  a mystery to me, maybe burnt spill over that dried? If that is possible.  Or she was going for blueberry cheesecake, pie, and the berries bubbled over the edge in a mass attempt to escape.   

and to think that that is the good side of the pie, for the pic.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> What is that liquid it's sitting in?!



That's what I'm trying to figure out. Maybe it's a sad attempt at a caramel sauce or something? 

That's one of the saddest cheesecakes I've ever seen and that caption is hilarious. She's so hurt...stop lying about dumb sh!t and you wouldn't have these issues, Khloe.


----------



## Sassys

Yet, he was able to sign legal papers. SMH. Someone really needs to have this investigated on his behalf. Can't the children's mother file a lawsuit, on her kids behalf??





Lamar Odom is reportedly having trouble remembering his own name.
The 36-year-old basketball star has been recovering in a Los Angeles hospital after collapsing in a Nevada brothel following a reported alcohol and drugs binge in October.
'He forgets a lot of people's names, sometimes even his own. He definitely has some memory loss,' an insider told Entertainment Tonight. 




'He definitely has some memory loss': Lamar Odom has trouble remembering his own name as he tries to recover after overdose

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-tries-recover-overdose.html#ixzz3uL1vrsur


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> right side of pic, front? That dark lower edge?
> 
> That is  a mystery to me, maybe burnt spill over that dried? If that is possible.  Or she was going for blueberry cheesecake, pie, and the berries bubbled over the edge in a mass attempt to escape.
> 
> *and to think that that is the good side of the pie, for the pic.*


Oh dear...I didn't even consider this...lol



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out. Maybe it's a sad attempt at a caramel sauce or something?
> 
> That's one of the saddest cheesecakes I've ever seen and that caption is hilarious. She's so hurt...stop lying about dumb sh!t and you wouldn't have these issues, Khloe.


Exactly! She's doing it to herself.


----------



## kirsten

Khloes Kameltoe Kheescake 

Maybe she is going to come out with a cook book soon.


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> The prince gif again every time it's posted a crack up!


----------



## bag-princess

kirsten said:


> Khloes Kameltoe Kheescake
> 
> Maybe she is going to come out with a *cook book* soon.





that would be Kook book doll!    keep it klassy ok!


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Warning
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I expanded the pic to see if she was picking the burnt bits off the back and blaming the 'munchkins' who probably can't even reach the counter and wow this really sunk didn't it. Like half way down, looks like a moon crater or the inside of Diamond head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I can't imagine those toddlers who are used to bakery going near this.



There's so much wrong with this cheesecake. I have seen cheesecake pies, they don't usually rise that much and you can see the graham cracker pie crust. This looks like a basic cheesecake recipe for a springform pan the was baked in a pie plate. Then there is that goo on top that was added as you can see in seeped down the huge crack. Plus it was baked too long. Khole better stick to buying desserts.


----------



## Jayne1

WishList986 said:


> Wow, what a disgusting comment.



Surely you mean Khloe ?


----------



## terebina786

I think she over-baked the cake, hence the glossy, dry look.  If there was a topping, it would have covered that unfortunate crack.  

I made a mango cheesecake on a chocolate crust, drizzled with raspberry coulis... That's what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## Sassys

terebina786 said:


> I think she over-baked the cake, hence the glossy, dry look.  If there was a topping, it would have covered that unfortunate crack.
> 
> I made a mango cheesecake on a chocolate crust, drizzled with raspberry coulis... That's what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214588



Now that looks good!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> What is that liquid it's sitting in?!




I think it is a last minute caramel sauce to try to cover the crack. She should've thrown fruit (lots) on top to cover the crack. The cheesecake is a fail all the way around lol. 

What are time commenters in IG saying about this? 


Funny thing is the "munchkins" didn't do a lot of damage at all so it must taste just as bad as it looks lol. I just can't see multiple little people doing such a small amount of damage.


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I think it is a last minute caramel sauce to try to cover the crack. She should've thrown fruit (lots) on top to cover the crack. The cheesecake is a fail all the way around lol.
> 
> What are time commenters in IG saying about this?
> 
> 
> Funny thing is the "munchkins" didn't do a lot of damage at all so it must taste just as bad as it looks lol. I just can't see multiple little people doing such a small amount of damage.



There is no way a 2yr old, 3yr old and 5yr old went into the kitchen and climbed up on her counters to touch that cake. I highly doubt they let kids go into a kitchen with an oven on un-supervised. Khloe tried it... My 5yr old god son is abnormally tall for his age, and he can reach the top of the counter, but only if something is on the edge. He always has to ask for a napkin, because he can't reach it when the napkins are pushed back from the edge.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> There is no way a 2yr old, 3yr old and 5yr old went into the kitchen and climbed up on her counters to touch that cake. I highly doubt they let kids go into a kitchen with an oven on un-supervised. Khloe tried it... My 5yr old god son is abnormally tall for his age, and he can reach the top of the counter, but only if something is on the edge.




Oh I know kids didn't touch that cake. When they do get into cakes they really get into them, not take little small pieces on the side.


----------



## DiorT

Yeah, those kids didn't touch that cake.  Don't blame them, I'd rather have the oreos and vienna fingers in those glass cookie jars of hers over that ratchet cake.


----------



## LavenderIce

Why does Khloe keep trying?

I know things are slow in the K land, but watch out.  Those holiday party photo booth selfies are coming our way.  And, once it's time to do promo for Khloe's talk show, she'll be all over the place again.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> I think she over-baked the cake, hence the glossy, dry look.  If there was a topping, it would have covered that unfortunate crack.
> 
> I made a mango cheesecake on a chocolate crust, drizzled with raspberry coulis... That's what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214588



Nice


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I think she over-baked the cake, hence the glossy, dry look.  If there was a topping, it would have covered that unfortunate crack.
> 
> I made a mango cheesecake on a chocolate crust, drizzled with raspberry coulis... That's what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214588




This looks yum!


----------



## Irishgal

No one wants to taste your cheesecake Khloe. How sad. [emoji43]


----------



## altigirl88

DiorT said:


> Yeah, those kids didn't touch that cake.  Don't blame them, I'd rather have the oreos and vienna fingers in those glass cookie jars of hers over that ratchet cake.



"Ratchet cake", I think that's the perfect term


----------



## stylemepretty

Ima focus on the peonies and not that unfortunate  a s s crack of a cheesecake. I can't believe she posted it and that she assumed anybody would want to make it.


----------



## berrydiva

altigirl88 said:


> "Ratchet cake", I think that's the perfect term



Ugh...I hate when a word goes "mainstream" and starts getting used all wrong.


----------



## kirsten

Maybe the munchkin was Rob. lol


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Ugh...I hate when a word goes "mainstream" and starts getting used all wrong.



Lol. Shall we call this a struggle cake then? :lolots:


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Lol. Shall we call this a struggle cake then? :lolots:



Yes! This should've been submitted to #CookingForBae or #TheStrugglePlate lol I get my life from both of pages.


----------



## chowlover2

terebina786 said:


> I think she over-baked the cake, hence the glossy, dry look.  If there was a topping, it would have covered that unfortunate crack.
> 
> I made a mango cheesecake on a chocolate crust, drizzled with raspberry coulis... That's what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214588




Looks delish! Take note Khloe!


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I think it is a last minute caramel sauce to try to cover the crack. She should've thrown fruit (lots) on top to cover the crack. The cheesecake is a fail all the way around lol.
> 
> *What are time commenters in IG saying about this? *
> 
> Funny thing is the "munchkins" didn't do a lot of damage at all so it must taste just as bad as it looks lol. I just can't see multiple little people doing such a small amount of damage.


 
You made me curious, so I had to go look... the comments are always the best part 


_"Ya this is embarrassing. .I feel bad for you"_

_"That cheesecake look horrible"_

_"It looks like a cow patty"_

_"lol sorry hunn but that doesn't look like a "cheesecake" idk what it looks like definitely not pie either"_

_"Looks like crap"_

_"Why so paranoid __@khloekardashian__ ? Lol get over yourself"_

_"Why don't you get cooking classes? This obviously confirms the fact you can't cook or bake. Money can't buy class or manners or decency"_

_"U shouldve neva posted dis ugly a$$ cake if u were gon b rude n in yo feeling"_


and this one which is completely random, but made me chuckle...


_"Khloe you seriously talk too much. You bought a butt and now you just run your mouth too much. I don't even think Bruce really likes you"_


----------



## pmburk

I know I'm late to this party, but did she seriously try to bake an actual cheesecake in a friggin glass pie plate?  Is that what I'm seeing there? Did she maybe get it confused with the Jello no-bake cheesecake mix? Also is that some type of crust going on there? Or is that the cheesecake desperately trying to escape that pitiful little pie plate? That picture just has me so bewildered I can't stop trying to figure it out. 

I would never have posted that picture online (ok unless I was making a point about how bad it came out) and I ain't even famous. I mean, damn girl.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious, so I had to go look... the comments are always the best part
> 
> 
> _"Ya this is embarrassing. .I feel bad for you"_
> 
> _"That cheesecake look horrible"_
> 
> _"It looks like a cow patty"_
> 
> _"lol sorry hunn but that doesn't look like a "cheesecake" idk what it looks like definitely not pie either"_
> 
> _"Looks like crap"_
> 
> _"Why so paranoid __@khloekardashian__ ? Lol get over yourself"_
> 
> _"Why don't you get cooking classes? This obviously confirms the fact you can't cook or bake. Money can't buy class or manners or decency"_
> 
> _"U shouldve neva posted dis ugly a$$ cake if u were gon b rude n in yo feeling"_
> 
> 
> and this one which is completely random, but made me chuckle...
> 
> 
> *"Khloe you seriously talk too much. You bought a butt and now you just run your mouth too much. I don't even think Bruce really likes you"
> *







that last one is the best!!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Encore Hermes

So she didn't have one thing in that pantry that would mask the crack? Not one?


----------



## pmburk

Encore Hermes said:


> So she didn't have one thing in that pantry that would mask the crack? Not one?
> del.h-cdn.co/assets/15/39/1443108736-delish-kardashian-pantry-tour.png



BWAHAHA. She should have just laid some Nilla wafers or Tootsie Rolls over it. She could have also filled it with Skittles or Chex mix.

Let's be real, it's not like it could have made the "cheesecake" look any worse.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious, so I had to go look... the comments are always the best part
> 
> 
> _"Ya this is embarrassing. .I feel bad for you"_
> 
> _"That cheesecake look horrible"_
> 
> _"It looks like a cow patty"_
> 
> _"lol sorry hunn but that doesn't look like a "cheesecake" idk what it looks like definitely not pie either"_
> 
> _"Looks like crap"_
> 
> _"Why so paranoid __@khloekardashian__ ? Lol get over yourself"_
> 
> _"Why don't you get cooking classes? This obviously confirms the fact you can't cook or bake. Money can't buy class or manners or decency"_
> 
> _"U shouldve neva posted dis ugly a$$ cake if u were gon b rude n in yo feeling"_
> 
> 
> and this one which is completely random, but made me chuckle...
> 
> 
> _"Khloe you seriously talk too much. You bought a butt and now you just run your mouth too much. I don't even think Bruce really likes you"_


That last comment...


----------



## guccimamma

did she grow the flowers?


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> So she didn't have one thing in that pantry that would mask the crack? Not one?
> del.h-cdn.co/assets/15/39/1443108736-delish-kardashian-pantry-tour.png



She has nothing in that pantry to suggest she actually bakes anything from scratch. All I see is box cake mix.


----------



## berrydiva

pmburk said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but did she seriously try to bake an actual cheesecake in a friggin glass pie plate?  Is that what I'm seeing there? Did she maybe get it confused with the Jello no-bake cheesecake mix? Also is that some type of crust going on there? Or is that the cheesecake desperately trying to escape that pitiful little pie plate? That picture just has me so bewildered I can't stop trying to figure it out.
> 
> I would never have posted that picture online (ok unless I was making a point about how bad it came out) and I ain't even famous. I mean, damn girl.



You guys kept saying "pie plate" this entire time and here I am thinking that thing was sitting on a cake stand but was baked in a pie plate. I didn't even realize it was still sitting INSIDE of the pie plate. Just terrible.


----------



## pmburk

berrydiva said:


> She has nothing in that pantry to suggest she actually bakes anything from scratch. All I see is box cake mix.



And Williams-Sonoma waffle mix. And snack mixes.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> So she didn't have one thing in that pantry that would mask the crack? Not one?




Did she recently post this?

So you make pies and cheesecake from scratch but still use Betty Crocker for cake, Khloe? Ok girl.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Lounorada said:


> You made me curious, so I had to go look... the comments are always the best part
> 
> 
> _"Ya this is embarrassing. .I feel bad for you"_
> 
> _"That cheesecake look horrible"_
> 
> _"It looks like a cow patty"_
> 
> _"lol sorry hunn but that doesn't look like a "cheesecake" idk what it looks like definitely not pie either"_
> 
> _"Looks like crap"_
> 
> _"Why so paranoid __@khloekardashian__ ? Lol get over yourself"_
> 
> _"Why don't you get cooking classes? This obviously confirms the fact you can't cook or bake. Money can't buy class or manners or decency"_
> 
> _"U shouldve neva posted dis ugly a$$ cake if u were gon b rude n in yo feeling"_
> 
> 
> and this one which is completely random, but made me chuckle...
> 
> 
> _"Khloe you seriously talk too much. You bought a butt and now you just run your mouth too much. I don't even think Bruce really likes you"_



Ha! I'm glad you understood my question because I butchered it!


That last comment is so freaking random yet hilarious! Wtf?!


----------



## redney

This.


----------



## Encore Hermes

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Did she recently post this?
> 
> So you make pies and cheesecake from scratch but still use Betty Crocker for cake, Khloe? Ok girl.



 September this year.


----------



## Sassys

Encore Hermes said:


> So she didn't have one thing in that pantry that would mask the crack? Not one?
> del.h-cdn.co/assets/15/39/1443108736-delish-kardashian-pantry-tour.png



She could have put Nila Waffers and said it was a banana pudding cheese cake. My Mom, grandmother and aunts use Nilla Waffers in their banana pudding.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Nilla wafers are good used as crust for cheesecake! Yum


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> She could have put Nila Waffers and said it was a banana pudding cheese cake. My Mom, grandmother and aunts use Nilla Waffers in their banana pudding.



 Banana pudding cheesecake is everything. I'm making one for Christmas.


----------



## Encore Hermes

More
November

"All my baking stuff is right by the oven, she adds. Everything makes sense in this kitchen, you guys.

_ right, straight from shelf to oven_





I don't see the buy date on anything.  

http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-11-18/khloe-kardashian-baking-kitchen-food-diet/


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Encore Hermes said:


> More
> November
> 
> "All my baking stuff is right by the oven, she adds. Everything makes sense in this kitchen, you guys.
> 
> _ right, straight from shelf to oven_
> View attachment 3214873
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214874
> 
> I don't see the buy date on anything.
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-11-18/khloe-kardashian-baking-kitchen-food-diet/




I'm sure everything is brand new lol. This cooking stuff seems to be coming out of no where. I will admit I haven't followed them consistently enough over the years to know if that's her thing but why all of a sudden? Because of the Holidays?


----------



## Sassys

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm sure everything is brand new lol. This cooking stuff seems to be coming out of no where. I will admit I haven't followed them consistently enough over the years to know if that's her thing but why all of a sudden? Because of the Holidays?



They now have new apps, where stupid people pay $2.99 a month to watch them give various tips. Since Khloe is no longer married, her role is to show working out and cooking on her app. I assume Kim will show clothes and North's clothes, Kourtney will show parenting tips, Kylie will be make-up and not sure what Kendall's role is (modeling tips I guess).

Not sure why people pay for this, since Daily mail is always posting the paid clips.


----------



## michie

OK. So, she really wants us to believe she bakes? I barely cook and I bake (a little), but that little bin of extracts? No ma'am. I guess that's just enough to doctor up a box cake. But, the random can of condensed milk? IDK. None of these pictures is selling a story to me.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> They now have new apps, where stupid people pay $2.99 a month to watch them give various tips. Since Khloe is no longer married, her role is to show working out and cooking on her app. I assume Kim will show clothes and North's clothes, Kourtney will show parenting tips, Kylie will be make-up and not sure what Kendall's role is (modeling tips I guess).
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why people pay for this, since Daily mail is always posting the paid clips.




Ahh I see. Got it. Thanks.
Pay for their app
When they seem to show everything themselves for free is dumb!


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> OK. So, she really wants us to believe she bakes? I barely cook and I bake (a little), but that little bin of extracts? No ma'am. I guess that's just enough to doctor up a box cake. But, the random can of condensed milk? IDK. None of these pictures is selling a story to me.



Condensed milk is an ingredient in a lot of pies, cakes, frostings, etc. It also makes a good substitute when you need evaporated milk/sugar. Actually quite handy to have a few cans around the house if you bake often. I probably have only 3-4 bottles of extracts...they go a long way...only 1-2 tsps per cake/pies/cupcake mix...and I bake frequently.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

berrydiva said:


> Condensed milk is an ingredient in a lot of pies, cakes, frostings, etc. It also makes a good substitute when you need evaporated milk/sugar. Actually quite handy to have a few cans around the house if you bake often. I probably have only 3-4 bottles of extracts...they go a long way...only 1-2 tsps per cake/pies/cupcake mix...and I bake frequently.




Lol yea I just bought six cans yesterday so definitely a baking staple!

Making your own extract is easy and tastes so much better! Bakers should try it at least once!


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> More
> November
> 
> "All my baking stuff is right by the oven, she adds. Everything makes sense in this kitchen, you guys.
> 
> _ right, straight from shelf to oven_
> View attachment 3214873
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214874
> 
> I don't see the buy date on anything.
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2015-11-18/khloe-kardashian-baking-kitchen-food-diet/



I will say that I have all my baking needs next to the oven as well. The cabinets on one side of the stove has cooking needs and the other side the baking needs right above the stand mixer. 

Still I don't think she's making anything from scratch. Once you know how to make a cake from scratch, you don't really bother with box mix because it's so freaking easy.


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Lol yea I just bought six cans yesterday so definitely a baking staple!
> 
> Making your own extract is easy and tastes so much better! Bakers should try it at least once!



Yes! I steal rum extract from my mom when she makes it and she always wants to know why she runs out so fast.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Condensed milk is an ingredient in a lot of pies, cakes, frostings, etc. It also makes a good substitute when you need evaporated milk/sugar. Actually quite handy to have a few cans around the house if you bake often.



LOL. She does not need that for Duncan Hines n'em.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

&#129300;&#129300; now that you mention extract stealing I think someone is getting me too. [emoji23] I just thought I was using more than I realized.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

michie said:


> LOL. She does not need that for Duncan Hines n'em.




Maybe she's making those Pinterest dishes. That have cake box mix, condense milk and whatever flavoring you want [emoji23]. She's still not baking tho


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> LOL. She does not need that for Duncan Hines n'em.



nope not one bit!


----------



## michie

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Maybe she's making those Pinterest dishes. That have cake box mix, condense milk and whatever flavoring you want [emoji23]. She's still not baking tho



She may as well grind some ice, add some flavor and pour it on for a fabulous New Orleans style snowball.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

michie said:


> She may as well grind some ice, add some flavor and pour it on for a fabulous New Orleans style snowball.




Maybe that will be the next episode of Kooking with Koko!


----------



## Sassys

Wait, you need special milk to bake???


----------



## michie

Sassys said:


> Wait, you need special milk to bake???



No, she's probably gonna use that can for those recipes you find in Family Circle for Ice Box Pie. I'm sure she uses water just like the box says for her friends Betty and Duncan.


----------



## Sassys

michie said:


> No, she's probably gonna use that can for those recipes you find in Family Circle for Ice Box Pie. I'm sure she uses water just like the box says for her friends Betty and Duncan.



But what is that milk for? I don't bake lol


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> But what is that milk for? I don't bake lol



Condensed milk is not special milk. lol. It's basically sweetened evaporated milk. It can be used in anything...cakes, pies, frostings, drinks, cookies, tres leches...so many things. It's definitely a baking staple.

I just used a can on Thanksgiving to make a rum glaze for a pound cake I made...super easy....condensed milk, rum and vanilla...boil until reduced and thickened. I use condensed milk when I make Sweet Potato Pie, Egg Nog, Pound Cakes....anytime I need evaporated milk and don't have any....i just sub out a can of condensed milk and reduce the sugar in the recipe.

Hell if I don't have evap milk for tea, I use condensed milk.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Sassys said:


> But what is that milk for? I don't bake lol




There's a lot of things you can use that for. Lemon meringue, key lime pie, fudge, brownies, puddings, dulce de leche, some cookies, cakes and bars. The use is endless lol and it's not special lol. You can also make your own at home.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> Condensed milk is not special milk. lol. It's basically sweetened evaporated milk. It can be used in anything...cakes, pies, frostings, drinks, cookies, tres leches...so many things.





jimmyshoogirl said:


> There's a lot of things you can use that for. Lemon meringue, key lime pie, fudge, brownies, puddings, dulce de leche, some cookies, cakes and bars. The use is endless lol and it's not special lol. You can also make your own at home.



Why can't you use regular milk?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It's different from regular milk in that the water has been removed and tons of sweetener has been added. Condense milk also provides a certain creaminess and density to dishes that regular milk typically wouldn't. That's about all I know lol


Also you can use it to make ice cream!


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Why can't you use regular milk?



Regular milk isn't as thick and doesn't have enough fat content to make the dessert rich which is why many recipes call for half/half or heavy cream or evaporated milk over regular milk. Condensed milk and evaporated are interchangeable in sweet dishes.


----------



## michie

You can boil it and make caramel.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> You can boil it and make caramel.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has promised fun and frolics on her new Tv show.

And if a behind the scenes video taken of the promo shoot for Kocktails With Khloe is anything to go by - she looks like she will deliver.

The 31-year-old Kardashian pouted and preened for the camera and donned an embellished bustier as she posed in a martini glass.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-martini-glass-new-Tv-show.html#ixzz3uQjh74zz


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> She has promised fun and frolics on her new Tv show.
> 
> And if a behind the scenes video taken of the promo shoot for Kocktails With Khloe is anything to go by - she looks like she will deliver.
> 
> The 31-year-old Kardashian pouted and preened for the camera and donned an embellished bustier as she posed in a martini glass.


----------



## Laila619

W.T.F?

Those pics? No.


----------



## ArizonaGrown

What happened to her face though ?   I could care less about her baking when her face is so destroyed.


----------



## altigirl88

U shouldve neva posted dis ugly a$$ cake if u were gon b rude n in yo feeling" This one is da best &#128513;


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


>


I love Lucille!


----------



## BPC

michie said:


> You can boil it and make caramel.



my mother does that. she opens the can, puts it in a pot of water, cooks it for a looong time, then eats it right out of that can..lol

she loves that stuff.


----------



## littlerock

It looks like she attempted to make a pumpkin cheesecake. My MIL makes one that is the bomb. I don't know what that thing is. Looks like she forgot the crust and poured some caramel sauce on it. WEIRD.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

BPC said:


> my mother does that. she opens the can, puts it in a pot of water, cooks it for a looong time, then eats it right out of that can..lol
> 
> 
> 
> she loves that stuff.




Whoa [emoji15]


----------



## pukasonqo

pmburk said:


> BWAHAHA. She should have just laid some Nilla wafers or Tootsie Rolls over it. She could have also filled it with Skittles or Chex mix.
> 
> Let's be real, it's not like it could have made the "cheesecake" look any worse.




maybe she baked kimbo's placenta as a cake?
oops, me bad, they made pills out of it (the placenta not that thing that master patisseur koko is trying to pass as a cheesecake)


----------



## littlerock

pukasonqo said:


> maybe she baked kimbo's placenta as a cake?
> oops, me bad, they made pills out of it (the placenta not that thing that master patisseur koko is trying to pass as a cheesecake)



I was going to say that maybe sweet lady jane is the real maker of the "placenta pills". LOL


----------



## pittcat

pukasonqo said:


> maybe she baked kimbo's placenta as a cake?
> oops, me bad, they made pills out of it (the placenta not that thing that master patisseur koko is trying to pass as a cheesecake)




Lol this! I was going to say the top row of what's in her shelf near the oven looks suspiciously like the jar Kim posted of her placenta pills!


----------



## paisley*

altigirl88 said:


> U shouldve neva posted dis ugly a$$ cake if u were gon b rude n in yo feeling" This one is da best [emoji16]




Wahahah I agree [emoji51][emoji51]
Best [emoji108]&#127996;


----------



## chowlover2

How is she going to host a TV show when she was such a poor host on the X Factor?


----------



## Pursejoy9

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I'm sure everything is brand new lol. This cooking stuff seems to be coming out of no where. I will admit I haven't followed them consistently enough over the years to know if that's her thing but why all of a sudden? Because of the Holidays?


Well everything is in sealed boxes and full bottles and suspiciously neat.


----------



## arnott

Did she call everyone ding dongs and tell them to grow up and stop being negative before they even said anything?


----------



## Eric Smith

:rain: We konw....


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Did she call everyone ding dongs and tell them to grow up and stop being negative before they even said anything?




No it looks like she edited the status after people started criticizing her.


----------



## qudz104

berrydiva said:


> Hell if I don't have evap milk for tea, I use condensed milk.




Man a spoon of this in tea is decadent! I love condensed milk lol. I get the fat free one for minimal guilt. 

Also love it for tres leches cake!


----------



## mundodabolsa

BPC said:


> my mother does that. she opens the can, puts it in a pot of water, cooks it for a looong time, then eats it right out of that can..lol
> 
> she loves that stuff.



I think me, and every Brasilian on the planet eats condensed milk straight out of the can plain, not cooked, all the time.  Condensed milk on apple slices was a staple of my youth.  It's great on any fruit.  

We use it in nearly every single dessert!  There is a reason it was (and may still be) mainly found in the latin foods aisle of the supermarket. 

It even comes in squeezable tubes nowadays for purposes like this.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> my mother does that. she opens the can, *puts it in a pot of water, cooks it for a looong time, then eats it right out of that can*..lol
> 
> she loves that stuff.







i have never ever heard of this being done in my life!!!

and this is coming from a southern girl who has seen people make/eat some straaaaaange things!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i have never ever heard of this being done in my life!!!
> 
> and this is coming from a southern girl who has seen people make/eat some straaaaaange things!!




It's pretty typical in Latin/Caribbean cultures.


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> I think me, and every Brasilian on the planet eats condensed milk straight out of the can plain, not cooked, all the time.  Condensed milk on apple slices was a staple of my youth.  It's great on any fruit.
> 
> We use it in nearly every single dessert!  There is a reason it was (and may still be) mainly found in the latin foods aisle of the supermarket.
> 
> It even comes in squeezable tubes nowadays for purposes like this.




Usually it's in the aisle with evaporated milk in every supermarket I've been....never seen a squeeze tube but I'm going to look for it now.  Will save me from opening an entire can just for a teaspoon for my tea, oatmeal or porridge.


----------



## BPC

mundodabolsa said:


> I think me, and every Brasilian on the planet eats condensed milk straight out of the can plain, not cooked, all the time.  Condensed milk on apple slices was a staple of my youth.  It's great on any fruit.
> 
> We use it in nearly every single dessert!  There is a reason it was (and may still be) mainly found in the latin foods aisle of the supermarket.
> 
> It even comes in squeezable tubes nowadays for purposes like this.





bag-princess said:


> i have never ever heard of this being done in my life!!!
> 
> and this is coming from a southern girl who has seen people make/eat some straaaaaange things!!



It becomes this delicious caramel.. I can only have a little at a time as it's too sweet for me. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/02/how-to-make-dulce-de-leche-canned-condensed-milk.html


----------



## mundodabolsa

BPC said:


> It becomes this delicious caramel.. I can only have a little at a time as it's too sweet for me.
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/02/how-to-make-dulce-de-leche-canned-condensed-milk.html



Oh trust me my a*s*s cellulite is more than familiar with it, doce de leite (dulce de leche) is the second most eaten dessert of my youth.  I can eat an entire can in spoonfuls no problem.  The process is also similar to how we make brigadeiros.  

Khloe couldn't point out South America on a map though, much less make our desserts.


----------



## bag-princess

BPC said:


> It becomes this delicious caramel.. I* can only have a little at a time as it's too sweet for me. *
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/02/how-to-make-dulce-de-leche-canned-condensed-milk.html





yea condensed milk is a little too sweet for me,too!


----------



## dangerouscurves

pittcat said:


> Lol this! I was going to say the top row of what's in her shelf near the oven looks suspiciously like the jar Kim posted of her placenta pills!




Say what?!?! Kim did what?!?! *running to get a bucket to throw up in*


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


>



priceless.



mundodabolsa said:


> Khloe couldn't point out South America on a map though, much less make our desserts.



perfect.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe swear up and down she sexy prolapsed anus lips and all


----------



## pukasonqo

mundodabolsa said:


> Oh trust me my a*s*s cellulite is more than familiar with it, doce de leite (dulce de leche) is the second most eaten dessert of my youth.  I can eat an entire can in spoonfuls no problem.  The process is also similar to how we make brigadeiros.
> 
> Khloe couldn't point out South America on a map though, much less make our desserts.




yup
banana, strawberries with sweet condensed milk...ah, childhood
also saltine crackers with sweet condensed milk, like a sandwich, messy but nice to eat!
and let's hope the kartrashians don't find southamerica in a map, could you imagine "koko and the kougar do rio"? [emoji38]


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> yup
> banana, strawberries with sweet condensed milk...ah, childhood
> also saltine crackers with sweet condensed milk, like a sandwich, messy but nice to eat!
> and let's hope the kartrashians don't find southamerica in a map, could you imagine "koko and the kougar do rio"? [emoji38]



OMG I forgot about crackers and condensed milk! lol. So tasty.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> OMG I forgot about crackers and condensed milk! lol. So tasty.




such a guilty pleasure...now i want, need some!


----------



## Sassys

*sideye*

Khloe Kardashian is turning her &#8220;revenge body&#8221; into a new series on E! The network has ordered a six-episode first season of original unscripted series Revenge Body With Khloe Kardashian from the Strong Looks Better Naked author. Kardashian also is exec producing with Eli Frankel and Ryan Seacrest. A premiere date has not yet been set.


&#8220;Whether (someone&#8217;s) been dumped, lost their job, or are facing some of life&#8217;s toughest challenges, Khloé will help motivate them to seek the ultimate revenge by receiving a true and total makeover,&#8221; according to E!. In each episode, two heartbroken individuals will get the opportunity to recreate themselves with the help of a team of Hollywood&#8217;s most elite trainers, stylists and glam squads assembled by Kardashian, resulting in a major transformation.

&#8220;When Eli Frankel brought us this terrific idea, it was clear that this series is exactly the type of show that we are looking to do as Lionsgate grows its unscripted programming slate,&#8221; said Jennifer O&#8217;Connell, Executive Vice President, Alternative Programming, Lionsgate Television. &#8220;We are thrilled to be working with Khloé, Ryan and the entire team at E! who are on the forefront of pop culture.&#8221;


&#8220;Looking great is always the best revenge,&#8221; said Khloé Kardashian. &#8220;It&#8217;s so exciting to be able to mentor these people through their full-body makeovers and I can&#8217;t wait to see the incredible results at their final reveals!

Revenge Body is produced by Rogue Atlas Productions in association with Lionsgate Television, KhloMoney Productions, and Ryan Seacrest Productions.


http://deadline.com/2015/12/khloe-kardashian-revenge-body-reality-series-e-1201668122/


----------



## pukasonqo

great, koko the life fitness guru... maybe she'll run for president in 2020
this one konfuses being loud, obnoxious and opinionated  with having some depth and insight
so are these victims, sorry, participants getting full body PS?


----------



## redney

Just read online today that Lamar isn't doing well in his recovery. Said hard for him to speak, he has memory issues, even forgetting his own name at timea. 

So how the heck could he have been competent enough to cancel the divorce?? SMH.


----------



## poopsie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe swear up and down she sexy* prolapsed anus lips *and all


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> Man a sp*oon of this in tea is* decadent! I love condensed milk lol. I get the fat free one for minimal guilt.
> 
> Also love it for tres leches cake!


Mmm, I will try this.


----------



## Sassys

Sassys said:


> Yet, he was able to sign legal papers. SMH. Someone really needs to have this investigated on his behalf. Can't the children's mother file a lawsuit, on her kids behalf??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar Odom is reportedly having trouble remembering his own name.
> The 36-year-old basketball star has been recovering in a Los Angeles hospital after collapsing in a Nevada brothel following a reported alcohol and drugs binge in October.
> 'He forgets a lot of people's names, sometimes even his own. He definitely has some memory loss,' an insider told Entertainment Tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'He definitely has some memory loss': Lamar Odom has trouble remembering his own name as he tries to recover after overdose
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-tries-recover-overdose.html#ixzz3uL1vrsur





redney said:


> Just read online today that Lamar isn't doing well in his recovery. Said hard for him to speak, he has memory issues, even forgetting his own name at timea.
> 
> So how the heck could he have been competent enough to cancel the divorce?? SMH.



Yeah, I mentioned that the other day. I am confused too.


----------



## Wildflower22

The tv show for Khloe looks interesting except my guess is that it will be executed poorly because it will revolve around boring Khloe and her "revenge body".


----------



## altigirl88

redney said:


> Just read online today that Lamar isn't doing well in his recovery. Said hard for him to speak, he has memory issues, even forgetting his own name at timea.
> 
> So how the heck could he have been competent enough to cancel the divorce?? SMH.



Maybe he will appear on her show and she can help him get a revenge body.


----------



## DiorT

FFS, another E! show??


----------



## Chloe_chick999

pukasonqo said:


> great, koko the life fitness guru... maybe she'll run for president in 2020
> this one konfuses being loud, obnoxious and opinionated  with having some depth and insight
> so are these victims, sorry, participants getting full body PS?



Baby steps girl, she can be Kanye's running mate instead.


----------



## labelwhore04

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe swear up and down she sexy *prolapsed anus lips *and all


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

E! really should change their name to K! and call it a day.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol at her having her own production company name khlomoney. She want to be  hood so bad .


----------



## Encore Hermes

Interesting trademarks. Guessing she wants to go in the fitness direction. More in link

PROJECT KOKO

Audio and video recordings featuring diet, health, exercise and fitness; Digital media, namely, prerecorded DVD's and audio&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86723148

PROJECT KOKO


Exercise and fitness apparel and accessories, namely, sweat bands, jogging suits, warm-up suits, sweat shirts, sweat pants&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86723157

PROJECT KOKO


Exercise machines; manually-operated exercise equipment; exercise weights; exercise bars; exercise benches; personal exercise&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 8672317



PROJECT KOKO

Audio and video recordings featuring diet, health, exercise and fitness; Digital media, namely, prerecorded DVD's and audio&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86723148

PROJECT KOKO


Exercise and fitness apparel and accessories, namely, sweat bands, jogging suits, warm-up suits, sweat shirts, sweat pants&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86723157

PROJECT KOKO


Exercise machines; manually-operated exercise equipment; exercise weights; exercise bars; exercise benches; personal exercise&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86723173

KHLOMONEY PRODUCTIONS


Multimedia entertainment services, namely, production of television programming and audio and visual recordings

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86726832

KHLO-FIT


Audio and video recordings featuring diet, nutrition, health, exercise and fitness; Digital media, namely, prerecorded DVD&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86794861

KHLO-FIT


Exercise and fitness apparel and accessories, namely, sweat bands, jogging suits, warm-up suits, sweat shirts, sweat pants&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86794889

KHLO-FIT


Exercise machines; manually-operated exercise equipment; exercise weights; exercise bars; exercise benches; personal exercise&#8230;

Owned by: KhloMoney Inc.

Serial Number: 86794907
https://trademarks.justia.com/owners/khlomoney-inc-2580555/


----------



## lizmil

Well I'm glad this idiot and followers in Lalaland  have decided ""looking good is the best revenge."

I always thought "living well was the best revenge."  

Guess I wasn't shallow enough.  There will be followers, unfortunately.


----------



## poopsie

Whenever I see the name Koko I always think of the gorilla that can do sign language.


----------



## bisousx

Revenge Body is really catchy, I'll give that to her.

But Khloe, while she looks great at certain times... her body isn't fit, toned or revenge-worthy. I'll be really curious to see who drinks the Kool Aid.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> *sideye*
> 
> Khloe Kardashian is turning her revenge body into a new series on E! The network has ordered a six-episode first season of original unscripted series Revenge Body With Khloe Kardashian from the Strong Looks Better Naked author. Kardashian also is exec producing with Eli Frankel and Ryan Seacrest. A premiere date has not yet been set.
> 
> 
> Whether (someones) been dumped, lost their job, or are facing some of lifes toughest challenges, Khloé will help motivate them to seek the ultimate revenge by receiving a true and total makeover, according to E!. In each episode, two heartbroken individuals will get the opportunity to recreate themselves with the help of a team of Hollywoods most elite trainers, stylists and glam squads assembled by Kardashian, resulting in a major transformation.
> 
> When Eli Frankel brought us this terrific idea, it was clear that this series is exactly the type of show that we are looking to do as Lionsgate grows its unscripted programming slate, said Jennifer OConnell, Executive Vice President, Alternative Programming, Lionsgate Television. We are thrilled to be working with Khloé, Ryan and the entire team at E! who are on the forefront of pop culture.
> 
> 
> Looking great is always the best revenge, said Khloé Kardashian. Its so exciting to be able to mentor these people through their full-body makeovers and I cant wait to see the incredible results at their final reveals!
> 
> Revenge Body is produced by Rogue Atlas Productions in association with Lionsgate Television,* KhloMoney Productions*, and Ryan Seacrest Productions.
> 
> 
> http://deadline.com/2015/12/khloe-kardashian-revenge-body-reality-series-e-1201668122/



She really named her company that?!


----------



## arnott

poopsie said:


> Whenever I see the name Koko I always think of the gorilla that can do sign language.



Me too!


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> No it looks like she edited the status after people started criticizing her.



Thanks!  That's slightly better than attacking people from the get-go.


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> me too!




+2!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

chowlover2 said:


> +2!



+3!


----------



## berrydiva

She needs to hit up the gym a bit more and beast it out if she wants to have a show called Revenge Body.


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> Well I'm glad this idiot and followers in Lalaland  have decided ""looking good is the best revenge."
> 
> I always thought "living well was the best revenge."
> 
> Guess I wasn't shallow enough.  There will be followers, unfortunately.



Nah.  Looking good is definitely the best revenge but part of looking good would be living happy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I would love to see her do a workout with the likes of Shaun T or Jillian - she probably wouldn't last 5 minutes.  Khloe + working out = don't go together


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Since when does Oreos, laffy taffy, Duncan Hines, that turrble cheesecake and nilla wafers = beast mode? I don't see Jillian promoting that type of "junk" food.

Maybe I have the definition confused.


----------



## coconutsboston

poopsie said:


> Whenever I see the name Koko I always think of the gorilla that can do sign language.


Glad I'm not the only one!!


----------



## coconutsboston

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Since when does Oreos, laffy taffy, Duncan Hines, that turrble cheesecake and nilla wafers = beast mode? I don't see Jillian promoting that type of "junk" food.
> 
> Maybe I have the definition confused.


Ha, it's beast mode by _some_ definition. Just not the one she was aiming for.


----------



## Lounorada

This 'revenge body' she talks about, makes me laugh every time I see that phrase.
There is absolutely nothing _'revenge' _about her body, it's more like _'I want a revenge body so bad, but I'm too damn lazy to get of my shop-bought-a$$ to do anything about it... so bad photoshop and plastic surgery it is.'_


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> This 'revenge body' she talks about, makes me laugh every time I see that phrase.
> There is absolutely nothing _'revenge' _about her body, it's more like _'I want a revenge body so bad, but I'm too damn lazy to get of my shop-bought-a$$ to do anything about it... so bad photoshop and plastic surgery it is.'_



There is no way I could have Khloe's bank account and not really workout with Gunnar Peterson for 2 hrs a day and then take cooking classes everyday.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> There is no way I could have Khloe's bank account and not really workout with Gunnar Peterson for 2 hrs a day and then take cooking classes everyday.


 
 So true! 
I think it just goes to show how self-absorbed, unimaginative and lazy they all are.


----------



## Wildflower22

Did Khloe also have a tummy tuck?


----------



## Sassys

Wildflower22 said:


> Did Khloe also have a tummy tuck?



Why? Most doctors won't advise a tummy tuck, if you haven't had kids (its a waste, if you are going to get pregnant later).


----------



## Wildflower22

Sassys said:


> Why? Most doctors won't advise a tummy tuck, if you haven't had kids (its a waste, if you are going to get pregnant later).




Just curious.


----------



## guccimamma

revenge body bothers me. it basically says your body wasn't that good before, and you are somehow getting in better shape to taunt your ex.

her ex has severe brain damage, kind of takes away the fun in taunting him.


----------



## Encore Hermes

guccimamma said:


> revenge body bothers me. it basically says your body wasn't that good before, and you are somehow getting in better shape to taunt your ex.
> 
> her ex has severe brain damage, kind of takes away the fun in taunting him.



And he isn't even her ex.  taunting her husband with her revenge body


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm not even trying to hate on another women's body but if you're going to have a show called "revenge body" and be getting paid to promote exercise and working out, you better look damn good. Khloe looks fine, there's nothing wrong with her body(other than that fake azz), but she doesn't look like she works out hard and she's in no position to be giving advice about fitness.


----------



## pukasonqo

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm not even trying to hate on another women's body but if you're going to have a show called "revenge body" and be getting paid to promote exercise and working out, you better look damn good. Khloe looks fine, there's nothing wrong with her body(other than that fake azz), but she doesn't look like she works out hard and she's in no position to be giving advice about fitness.




but is koko we are talking about! of course she is in a position to give opinions and advice about fitness, life, etc, etc as she is so successful and knows so much about everything and nothing!
whomever doesn't agree with it is a hater and needs to get a life because she has it all: looks, brain, intelligence! 
...or so she thinks


----------



## Jayne1

Revenge or not, you have to admit, it's 100% better than when she looked like this with the itty bitties and no behind (not shown).

She bought nice implants, a behind, lipo'd away the unwanted stuff and she does have a body that's very nice.  How could she not?


----------



## Jikena

labelwhore04 said:


> I'm not even trying to hate on another women's body but if you're going to have a show called "revenge body" and be getting paid to promote exercise and working out, you better look damn good. Khloe looks fine, there's nothing wrong with her body(other than that fake azz), but she doesn't look like she works out hard and she's in no position to be giving advice about fitness.


----------



## bisousx

guccimamma said:


> revenge body bothers me. it basically says your body wasn't that good before, and you are somehow getting in better shape to taunt your ex.
> 
> her ex has severe brain damage, kind of takes away the fun in taunting him.



TBH.. the number of men who tell me that they broke up with their ex's because the gf/wife became out of shape is astounding. Maybe that's where the word Revenge Body was coined.

It's messed up.. but it is what it is.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Revenge or not, you have to admit, it's 100% better than when she looked like this with the itty bitties and no behind (not shown).
> 
> She bought nice implants, a behind, lipo'd away the unwanted stuff and she does have a body that's very nice.  How could she not?



Khloe's face looks so fresh in that pic!


----------



## White Orchid

Even this photo needs a warning.  They all look ****e.



Jayne1 said:


> Revenge or not, you have to admit, it's 100% better than when she looked like this with the itty bitties and no behind (not shown).
> 
> She bought nice implants, a behind, lipo'd away the unwanted stuff and she does have a body that's very nice.  How could she not?


----------



## pinkfeet

Personally I think she should of went with the small breast / lean look since she's a good height. 

Her clothes would of looked so much better, classier. 

Her face needed some work. She just continues to look trashy.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Daily mail has some pics of her. I cropped this one
visiting Lamar 





Daily mail


----------



## Lounorada

Ugh...  
I am not posting the picture of her nasty, crack-less, photoshopped, naked a$$ on here... click the link, if you dare 


*WARNING!*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-impromptu-nude-shoot-St-Barths-vacation.html


----------



## knasarae

Why did I look????!!!!

I will say, I've heard that jacob's ladder machine is the truth from a few of my friends.  I wish my gym had one.


----------



## redney

Khloe's grasping so hard for attention. Kourt just released another photo of her bare behind and god knows we've seen Kimmie's enough. Khloe, you're a little too late for anyone to care.


----------



## poopsie

OMG her _crack. :lolots:   _Her crack is out of whack


----------



## Sassys

Lounorada said:


> Ugh...
> I am not posting the picture of her nasty, crack-less, photoshopped, naked a$$ on here... click the link, if you dare
> 
> 
> *WARNING!*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-impromptu-nude-shoot-St-Barths-vacation.html



Didn't Kim already do the sand on her butt photo shoot. What's next Khloe; marry a bipolar gay man too?


----------



## redney

Sassys said:


> Didn't Kim already do the sand on her butt photo shoot. What's next Khloe; marry a bipolar gay man too?



She's gotta get legally divorced first.


----------



## berrydiva

Why does her azz look like that?! Why did the doctor do that to her crack?


----------



## shiny_things

Really unsubtle use of water drops to blur the cellulite guys....


----------



## anitalilac

pukasonqo said:


> but is koko we are talking about! of course she is in a position to give opinions and advice about fitness, life, etc, etc as she is so successful and knows so much about everything and nothing!
> whomever doesn't agree with it is a hater and needs to get a life because she has it all: looks, brain, intelligence!
> ...or so she thinks


----------



## dangerouscurves

Don't click, don't click, don't click *running out of the thread before curiosity gets the best of me*.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I see the anal bleaching is working out well.


In other news..


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

dangerouscurves said:


> Don't click, don't click, don't click *running out of the thread before curiosity gets the best of me*.




Right behind you [emoji125]&#127998;


----------



## Jikena

Huuuuuuuh...

Why... she doesn't have any butt crack ?  

Speechless lol.

And.. "pictures taken by Kendall" wtf...


----------



## guccimamma

she's doughy


----------



## Encore Hermes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I see the anal bleaching is working out well.
> 
> 
> In other news..



So I wasn't the only one who thought that was visible.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Encore Hermes said:


> So I wasn't the only one who thought that was visible.



Lol...first thing I saw. With all the photoshopping these bishes do, they couldn't photoshop her crack?


----------



## pukasonqo

dangerouscurves said:


> Don't click, don't click, don't click *running out of the thread before curiosity gets the best of me*.




click what?


----------



## berrydiva

If that doesn't prove her butt is fake to folks, I don't know what will. That is just a mess.


----------



## stylemepretty

It looks like her as.s crack has been glued together :weird:


----------



## StopHammertime

She looks like she has no buttcrack. ::


----------



## littlerock

knasarae said:


> Why did I look????!!!!
> 
> I will say, I've heard that jacob's ladder machine is the truth from a few of my friends.  I wish my gym had one.



Ooh, we have one in my gym at my work.. but I've never used it.  I'll give it a try!


----------



## Encore Hermes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...first thing I saw. With all the photoshopping these bishes do, *they couldn't photoshop her crack?*



Or


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Or
> bitrebels.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/tape-butt.jpg


----------



## White Orchid

With the close-ups of her face, you can see how the filler on her lips has gone awry and deposited outside the lip area (esp the left side) :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

Here.  It's like a ridge of fat or something.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Spill over means nothing, really.  They clean up the photos to advertise them. I worked in the advertising industry for a few years and we did lots of food photography.
> 
> Spray the stuff  with glycerin  cardboard inside, blowtorched, but raw, fan brushes to dust the crumbs.   Most things were not edible after we were done and couldn't be taken home to eat. But it looked good for the photos.





bag-princess said:


> i remember seeing a show about this and could not believe some of the things used to make the "food" look so good!  and of course you could not eat it but it looked mouthwatering.



I think I saw a TV special about that, too: they colored strawberries with red lipstick, they scooped Crisco with an ice cream scoop to look like ice cream and they painted a raw turkey brown. If someone cuts a slice of turkey, the slice and the part it came from was cooked with a steamer. 



Sassys said:


> Since I forgot to bring gym clothes to work today, guess I'll go back to painting my picture I started last night



Haha! Didn't you hear? I wrote Romeo and Juliet. 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It stated with I can't feel my face. People were saying that he sounded like MJ and from there the reaching began. It doesn't help that all of a sudden out of nowhere adopted this soft spoken speaking voice. He's loving it.



Before I heard I Can't Feel My Face, I heard him do a great cover of Dirty Diana. 



guccimamma said:


> lips, a$$, and pies. what next?



It's the Faker Trifecta.


----------



## Sassys

redney said:


> She's gotta get legally divorced first.



Kim wasn't...


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has proudly shown off her homemade cheesecake, after she was criticized for passing off store-bought pies as her own during Thanksgiving.
> 
> The reality star, 31, posted a photo of the cracked but obviously homemade cake to Instagram on Sunday as she filmed a video for her website and app KhloeWithAK.
> 
> 'Just filmed a cooking with KoKo segment for my app,' she captioned the image.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-credit-store-bought-ones.html#ixzz3uGwsa1zc



Oh, look, she's in the pre-emptively cursing people out headspace now. 



Jikena said:


> Ikr. I love cheesecake and this looks nothing like cheesecake to me. It looks like custard.



Or like a really weird flan.

(Ugh, I hate flan. The texture is just gross. Take a blowtorch to it, turn it into crème brûlée, and I'm good.) 



stylemepretty said:


> Ima focus on the peonies and not that unfortunate  a s s crack of a cheesecake. I can't believe she posted it and that she assumed anybody would want to make it.





guccimamma said:


> did she grow the flowers?



One complaint I've heard from people who grow peonies is they're hard to bring into the house because they get filled with ants pretty quickly.


"Do you want ants? Because this is how we get ants!"


----------



## pukasonqo

koko's is the face that launched 1000 ships...on the opposite direction


----------



## caitlin1214

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Nilla wafers are good used as crust for cheesecake! Yum



I'd like to try making one using digestive biscuits as the crust. 



berrydiva said:


> I will say that I have all my baking needs next to the oven as well. The cabinets on one side of the stove has cooking needs and the other side the baking needs right above the stand mixer.
> 
> Still I don't think she's making anything from scratch. Once you know how to make a cake from scratch, you don't really bother with box mix because it's so freaking easy.



I'm like that with cookies. I never use slice and bake. 



Sasha2012 said:


> She has promised fun and frolics on her new Tv show.
> 
> And if a behind the scenes video taken of the promo shoot for Kocktails With Khloe is anything to go by - she looks like she will deliver.
> 
> The 31-year-old Kardashian pouted and preened for the camera and donned an embellished bustier as she posed in a martini glass.



Khloe, step away from the martini glass. 




michie said:


> You can boil it and make caramel.



It's an ingredient in seven layer bars.


----------



## pukasonqo

saw the pics, somehow i think kougar kourtney's are way better, and, koko, i think your friends are blowing smoke up your ***
do something different,  be the smart kartrashian, go to uni, get a job and then you'll have some of that life that everyone else has


----------



## VickyB

Perhaps Khlo should think about a line of kondiments and snacks?  Ketchup (already w/ a K), 
knuts (works for knife, right?), kashews (love that kash is in there), kappers,  kocktail sauce, kompotes, krackers, kream cheese......


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> great, koko the life fitness guru... maybe she'll run for president in 2020
> this one konfuses being loud, obnoxious and opinionated  with having some depth and insight
> so are these victims, sorry, participants getting full body PS?



Great idea  - she could run as Kunye's VP!!!


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> revenge body bothers me. it basically says your body wasn't that good before, and you are somehow getting in better shape to taunt your ex.
> 
> her ex has severe brain damage, kind of takes away the fun in taunting him.



So very on point!! Cheers!


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> Revenge or not, you have to admit, it's 100% better than when she looked like this with the itty bitties and no behind (not shown).
> 
> She bought nice implants, a behind, lipo'd away the unwanted stuff and she does have a body that's very nice.  How could she not?



Minus the cauldron, teen versions of the witches from MacBeth - NOT The Three Graces by a long shot.


----------



## VickyB

jimmyshoogirl said:


> right behind you [emoji125]&#127998;



lol!


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> *I'd like to try making one using digestive biscuits as the crust.
> 
> *
> 
> I'm like that with cookies. I never use slice and bake.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe, step away from the martini glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ingredient in seven layer bars.



I need to go to bed immediately.  I read this as "dog biscuits as the crust".


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been juggling a lot of demands on her time in recent weeks. 

So no surprise that Khloe Kardashian needed a little caffeine hit on the busy final weekend before Christmas. 

The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star stepped out for coffee on Saturday in Calabasas, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gear-stops-coffee-workout.html#ixzz3uq1MG34D


----------



## coconutsboston

poopsie said:


> OMG her _crack. :lolots:   _Her crack is out of whack


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been juggling a lot of demands on her time in recent weeks.
> 
> So no surprise that Khloe Kardashian needed a little caffeine hit on the busy final weekend before Christmas.
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star stepped out for coffee on Saturday in Calabasas, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gear-stops-coffee-workout.html#ixzz3uq1MG34D



She actually looks thin and good in the first picture. 

Then you get the side pictures where she just looks ridiculous with that a$$.

And then you see the back and the shape of her a$$ is horrible.


----------



## caitlin1214

coconutsboston said:


> I need to go to bed immediately.  I read this as "dog biscuits as the crust".



Haha! 


But seriously, I wonder if someone could do a dog-friendly cheesecake? My brother and his wife ordered a cake for their dog's birthday. It looked kind of like one of these: 

http://www.pawsalicious.com/#!cakes/c1g7t

(My fur nephew looked so cute in his little party hat!)


----------



## coconutsboston

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> But seriously, I wonder if someone could do a dog-friendly cheesecake? My brother and his wife ordered a cake for their dog's birthday. It looked kind of like one of these:
> 
> http://www.pawsalicious.com/#!cakes/c1g7t
> 
> (My fur nephew looked so cute in his little party hat!)


I want to say I've seen something along those lines.  Those cakes look so awesome!


----------



## AEGIS

i know ppl who naturally have thin legs but big butts...but Khloe's butt is just a bit much


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> But seriously, I wonder if someone could do a dog-friendly cheesecake? My brother and his wife ordered a cake for their dog's birthday. It looked kind of like one of these:
> 
> http://www.pawsalicious.com/#!cakes/c1g7t
> 
> (My fur nephew looked so cute in his little party hat!)



Lol!


----------



## arnott

Do most people wear socks over their leggings like that?  Just wondering because you never see that where I live.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Do most people wear socks over their leggings like that?  Just wondering because you never see that where I live.



People do it when working out sometimes.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been juggling a lot of demands on her time in recent weeks.
> 
> So no surprise that Khloe Kardashian needed a little caffeine hit on the busy final weekend before Christmas.
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star stepped out for coffee on Saturday in Calabasas, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gear-stops-coffee-workout.html#ixzz3uq1MG34D



Her hair and body are looking incredible lately


----------



## Luv2Shop1

This is funny...I get the whole "angle/photo perspective" theory but...so obviously photoshopped! 

Why bother working so hard to create false reality when candid pix are everywhere?

Photo 1: Instagram

https://www.instagram.com/p/_dQvGzhRrw/?taken-by=khloekardashian

Photo 2: US magazine

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...est-in-insanely-low-cut-skintight-top-w160056


----------



## Encore Hermes

did she split a seam her right thigh or did they forget to photoshop? 





Daily mail


----------



## White Orchid

Jack (or whomever edits her photos) also forgot to smooth out the visible Spanx line above her waistline/below her boobs.



Encore Hermes said:


> did she split a seam her right thigh or did they forget to photoshop?
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/12/19/05/2F7EF8BD00000578-3366728-image-m-53_1450502682819.jpg
> Daily mail


----------



## Sasha2012

She's always known to have a smile on her face but hasn't been sporting one lately after a few rough months.

But during an afternoon outing with little sister Kendall Jenner, 20, Khloe Kardashian was beaming once more.

The 31-year-old reality star spent the day with her supermodel sister as the ladies made their way around Beverly Hills on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Kendall-difficult-months.html#ixzz3uvMMhOfr


----------



## Jayne1

Luv2Shop1 said:


> This is funny...I get the whole "angle/photo perspective" theory but...so obviously photoshopped!
> 
> Why bother working so hard to create false reality when candid pix are everywhere?
> 
> Photo 1: Instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/_dQvGzhRrw/?taken-by=khloekardashian
> 
> Photo 2: US magazine
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...est-in-insanely-low-cut-skintight-top-w160056



What a difference!


----------



## VickyB

I just got a good look at Khlo's a$$ shot. You guys weren't kidding when you said her crack is wack! Can anybody explain to me what is going on there?????:weird:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those pictures are funny. She tries so hard to be sexy and it just doesn't work.


----------



## VickyB

My morning radio show is always capping on Kim and the whole klan but they actually really like Khloe. Regardless, every time they talk about her the do a sound effect of a giant's slow labored earth quaking walk - LOL!


----------



## Jujuma

White Orchid said:


> Jack (or whomever edits her photos) also forgot to smooth out the visible Spanx line above her waistline/below her boobs.




I don't get the spanx thing. I have one and will wear it under a silky or knit dress for a smooth line but mostly I feel like it adds a layer to me. I have the good ones too. I can't imagine them under jeans!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> I just got a good look at Khlo's a$$ shot. You guys weren't kidding when you said her crack is wack! Can anybody explain to me what is going on there?????:weird:



ok, i am going to hate myself for saying this.

i think she "parted" her rump when she was sitting...thus a less visible crack.

the whole thing grosses me out, and i can't believe i just wrote that. her "friends" who took these photos, must hate her.


----------



## berrydiva

Jujuma said:


> I don't get the spanx thing. I have one and will wear it under a silky or knit dress for a smooth line but mostly I feel like it adds a layer to me. I have the good ones too. I can't imagine them under jeans!!!!



I don't understand it either. Plus why work out if you still need to wear spanx under your jeans?


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> ok, i am going to hate myself for saying this.
> 
> i think she "parted" her rump when she was sitting...thus a less visible crack.
> 
> the whole thing grosses me out, and i can't believe i just wrote that. her "friends" who took these photos, must hate her.



horrible mental image.

btw didn't she say Kendull took the pics. so Khloe is parting her crack for her half-sister.  and you know they looked at the shots to pick the best one.


----------



## Encore Hermes

guccimamma said:


> ok, i am going to hate myself for saying this.
> 
> i think she "parted" her rump when she was sitting...thus a less visible crack.
> 
> the whole thing grosses me out, and i can't believe i just wrote that.* her "friends" who took these photos, must hate her*.



I don't think friends took those pics.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> ok, i am going to hate myself for saying this.
> 
> i think she "parted" her rump when she was sitting...thus a less visible crack.
> 
> the whole thing grosses me out, and i can't believe i just wrote that. her "friends" who took these photos, must hate her.



Thanks! Ugh, yes, now I see. Now that I just spent more time contemplating the oddities of this photo, there are all types of bizarre photo shop tricks going on. Doesn't the a$$ seem out of proportion to the the crack?:wondering


----------



## solange

VickyB said:


> Thanks! Ugh, yes, now I see. Now that I just spent more time contemplating the oddities of this photo, there are all types of bizarre photo shop tricks going on. Doesn't the a$$ seem out of proportion to the the crack?:wondering



Not necessarily, for those whose rear ends start higher.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can anybody name one guy they know that thinks Khloe is hot?


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anybody name one guy they know that thinks Khloe is hot?



I know guys who think she's hot. Men don't look at women the way women think men look at women or with the same scrutiny that women place on other women. She as an azz, boobs, lost weight....that's enough for men...they're not that complex.

Also, i find that men don't necessarily place the same value on a woman they find hot and a woman they want to be their partner.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I know guys who think she's hot. Men don't look at women the way women think men look at women or with the same scrutiny that women place on other women. She as an azz, boobs, lost weight....that's enough for men...they're not that complex.




Yeah this is true. I personally don't find Khole ugly. I just find her blown-up lips and a$$ ridiculous. She's not gorgeous but she's also not ugly. Now if only she'd stop lying..


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anybody name one guy they know that thinks Khloe is hot?



guys at long haul truckstops.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> guys at long haul truckstops.



I've said this before , but I can't get over how guys might think the artifice is attractive.  The overly spider-like lashes, calked on makeup, fake hair and butt pads.  I have never met one guy who appreciates that kind of thing and I live in a big city and always have.

I think it's a Hollywood thing, where make-believe is revered.


----------



## katie1221

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anybody name one guy they know that thinks Khloe is hot?




Not a single one of my guy friends find her attractive. In fact, they find her completely unattractive. We've had many debates about her attractiveness. My girlfriends and I find her mildly attractive although she does try too hard but my guy friends find her repulsive.


----------



## kirsten

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anybody name one guy they know that thinks Khloe is hot?




Well the good thing about who we are attracted to is it's subjective. So yes there are a lot of men and woman who find Khloe hot out there.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Y'all are funny. Yes, there are men out there who find her attractive because different men like different things. Things that women pick at Khloe over are some of the same things a lot of men find attractive about her. For some guys any a$$ is good a$$, they don't care if it's homegrown or courtesy of Dr Miami. All these chicks out here weaved up, faces painted with artificial bodies and y'all honestly think men care?? Sure they are some who don't like those kinds of women but there are PLENTY who do. Like Berry said, most of men really aren't that complex.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Y'all are funny. Yes, there are men out there who find her attractive because different men like different things. Things that women pick at Khloe over are some of the same things a lot of men find attractive about her. For some guys any a$$ is good a$$, they don't care if it's homegrown or courtesy of Dr Miami. All these chicks out here weaved up, faces painted with artificial bodies and y'all honestly think men care?? Sure they are some who don't like those kinds of women but there are PLENTY who do. Like Berry said, most of men really aren't that complex.



Thank you. I question women who think men put that much thought into fake lashes, makeup, butt pads/pushup bras, and the like. Men aren't bothered so why are you so bothered?!  

Men just don't care that much. As Katt Williams says "never in history has a guy been getting ready to have sex with a woman and changed his mind because her finger nails and toe polish not matched. Not never." Lol


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Thank you. I question women who think men put that much thought into fake lashes, makeup, butt pads/pushup bras, and the like. Men aren't bothered so why are you so bothered?!
> 
> 
> 
> Men just don't care that much. As Katt Williams says "never in history has a guy been getting ready to have sex with a woman and changed his mind because her finger nails and toe polish not matched. Not never." Lol




and i will add my peruvian saying: in time of war, any hole is a trench


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> and i will add my peruvian saying: in time of war, any hole is a trench



This made me realize I may be talking about something else.

Sure, a guy won't kick a woman out of bed, if she's his receptacle for the night.  I was thinking more long term.


----------



## Laila619

Not to be cliche, but most men are willing to sleep with any woman who is decently attractive. And decently attractive is not a very high bar. On Khloe, they might just see blonde hair, boobs, and butt, and it's cool.


----------



## DD101

pukasonqo said:


> and i will add my peruvian saying: in time of war, any hole is a trench




This seriously made me laugh out loud!


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> and i will add my peruvian saying: in time of war, any hole is a trench



 seriously!


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> She's always known to have a smile on her face but hasn't been sporting one lately after a few rough months.
> 
> 
> 
> But during an afternoon outing with little sister Kendall Jenner, 20, Khloe Kardashian was beaming once more.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star spent the day with her supermodel sister as the ladies made their way around Beverly Hills on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Kendall-difficult-months.html#ixzz3uvMMhOfr




Wow, her blonde is looking way too brassy IMO. Go back to brunette, Khloe!!!!!


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> My morning radio show is always capping on Kim and the whole klan but they actually really like Khloe. Regardless, *every time they talk about her the do a sound effect of a giant's slow labored earth quaking walk *- LOL!



  That reminds me of when there was an earthquake around the time Kim married Hump and some show was going, "That wasn't an earthquake, that was Khloe walking down the aisle!"


----------



## bisousx

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anybody name one guy they know that thinks Khloe is hot?



Not here. 

It has nothing to do with makeup, fake eyelashes booty pads or whatever.

She just reminds my guy friends of Chyna.. manly.


----------



## coconutsboston

arnott said:


> That reminds me of when there was an earthquake around the time Kim married Hump and some show was going, "That wasn't an earthquake, that was Khloe walking down the aisle!"


Wow!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Thank you. I question women who think men put that much thought into fake lashes, makeup, butt pads/pushup bras, and the like. Men aren't bothered so why are you so bothered?!
> 
> 
> 
> Men just don't care that much. As Katt Williams says "never in history has a guy been getting ready to have sex with a woman and changed his mind because her finger nails and toe polish not matched. Not never." Lol




Except Eddie Murphy in Boomerang [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I know guys who think she's hot. Men don't look at women the way women think men look at women or with the same scrutiny that women place on other women. She as an azz, boobs, lost weight....that's enough for men...they're not that complex.
> 
> Also, i find that men don't necessarily place the same value on a woman they find hot and a woman they want to be their partner.



some would even like her before the weight loss


----------



## Jayne1

I think she looked more approachable before the weight loss.


----------



## JessicaKate89

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anybody name one guy they know that thinks Khloe is hot?




Why? Should our self worth and attractiveness be determined by how many guys think we're hot?


----------



## poopsie

JessicaKate89 said:


> Why? Should our self worth and attractiveness be determined by how many guys think we're hot?





It is obvious that the K/J clan feels that way. Hence the desperate measures.


----------



## shiny_things

Wow, there's some proper nastiness in here. Laugh at bad PS all you want, but picking on people's weight and natural features is kinda mean.


----------



## lanasyogamama

JessicaKate89 said:


> Why? Should our self worth and attractiveness be determined by how many guys think we're hot?



Of course not.  But it's just so odd to me, she seems so hell bent on declaring her hotness,  and I didn't know if the guys are buying what she's selling!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has worked hard for her newly-slender curves.

And Khloe Kardashian was clearly in the mood to flaunt the fruits of her gym-honed labour as she smouldered in yet another image from the sexy shoot she staged while on holiday with her famous family in St. Barths in August.

The 31-year-old reality star looked sensational as she posed in the glimmering shoot, which saw her torso and derriere coated in blue and pink glitter.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-smouldering-photo-shoot.html#ixzz3vI2GO7OE


----------



## BadAzzBish

#tryhard  #doingthemost


----------



## michie

BadAzzBish said:


> #tryhard  #doingthemost


This. All the way. 
Is she still "with" James Harden?


----------



## poopsie

Oh god not the crackless a$$ again


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Oh god not the crackless a$$ again




ah, koko, she is the gift that keeps giving...


----------



## berrydiva

BadAzzBish said:


> #tryhard  #doingthemost



Yep. It just seems exhausting.


----------



## Encore Hermes

More from the 'spur of the moment' photo shoot?


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> ah, koko, she is the gift that keeps giving...





I'd settle for a lump of coal in my stocking before I have to look at that freakish thing again.


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> I'd settle for a lump of coal in my stocking before I have to look at that freakish thing again.




[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
i could threaten my son (20) with that: if you are not good i'll give you naked pics of khloe for xmas! i should have a peaceful year...


----------



## VickyB

OMG! Now the a$$ crack looks 3x as long as the one in the pool shot??? What gives???


----------



## uhpharm01

pukasonqo said:


> [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> i could threaten my son (20) with that: If you are not good i'll give you naked pics of khloe for xmas! I should have a peaceful year...



&#128514;


----------



## JessicaKate89

lanasyogamama said:


> Of course not.  But it's just so odd to me, she seems so hell bent on declaring her hotness,  and I didn't know if the guys are buying what she's selling!




Why can't she just be proud and happy with her body? It would be great if more women had the same confidence.


----------



## lanasyogamama

JessicaKate89 said:


> Why can't she just be proud and happy with her body? It would be great if more women had the same confidence.



I actually think that women that are proud and confident in their bodies don't need to show skin and get public validation.  

But sure, if she's happy, I'm happy for her.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why is one cheek longer and more lopsided than the other? Is that a result of butt injections or bad photoshop?


----------



## poopsie

JessicaKate89 said:


> Why can't she just be proud and happy with her body? It would be great if more women had the same confidence.






Because it isn't _her_ body.....i.e. the one she was born with. Her confidence, such as it is, is based on plastic surgery....a fallacy....an illusion.....whatever.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Why is one cheek longer and more lopsided than the other? Is that a result of butt injections or bad photoshop?



It's because of how she's standing.


----------



## terebina786

What I don't understand is that she'll do this photoshoot but she never wears bikinis, always one pieces.


----------



## dangerouscurves

terebina786 said:


> What I don't understand is that she'll do this photoshoot but she never wears bikinis, always one pieces.




Hmmmmm...... Ikr?


----------



## bisousx

I actually really love the glitter shoot. Makes me wanna do one, but I have no one to show it to  lol!


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> I actually really love the glitter shoot. Makes me wanna do one, but I have no one to show it to  lol!



Do it for yourself!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching repeats of KUWTKs, seeing Lamar makes me kinda sad.  I hope he's spending the holiday with his children


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Do it for yourself!



I really should, while I'm youngish.


----------



## caitlin1214

poopsie said:


> I'd settle for a lump of coal in my stocking before I have to look at that freakish thing again.



I actually gave my dad a lump of coal for Christmas this year. (Along with a t-shirt he picked out from Think Geek.) 

We were talking about what getting a lump of coal means. To me, it and nothing else meant a punishment. To him, along with other presents, it's for luck.

I jokingly told him I would and he told me to do it. So I did. 



bisousx said:


> I actually really love the glitter shoot. Makes me wanna do one, but I have no one to show it to  lol!





berrydiva said:


> Do it for yourself!



Agreed, you totally should!


----------



## BadAzzBish

michie said:


> This. All the way.
> Is she still "with" James Harden?



Think she in between him & Lamar to maximize publicity and garner sympathy too. Smh


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian is in the best shape of her life now that she has been working out every day with trainer Gunnar Peterson.

And on Christmas Eve the 31-year-old E! doll showed off the fruits of her hard work as she slipped into a plunging silver jumpsuit that revealed her chest and tiny waistline.

Also at the event were sisters Kim, Kendall, Kylie, and Kourtney.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kris-Jenner-s-annual-Christmas-Eve-bash.html


----------



## michie

Aww...is North a lefty?


----------



## pukasonqo

michie said:


> Aww...is North a lefty?




a bit early to say but she might be


----------



## labelwhore04

Drake was there? That's random


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Her body (minus the butt) looks great. And I even like her hair. But the face...


----------



## Jayne1

oo_let_me_see said:


> Her body (minus the butt) looks great. And I even like her hair. *But the face.*..



And that's with a softening, over-exposed filter.  lol


----------



## pukasonqo

why did she had to go and mess her face?


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> why did she had to go and mess her face?



Because she's a Kardashian. They don't do anything else.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Because she's a Kardashian. They don't do anything else.




i stand corrected, even if you are half a kartrashian you must eff up your face


----------



## Pursejoy9

Inferiority complex. Major.


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> I actually really love the glitter shoot. Makes me wanna do one, but I have no one to show it to  lol!




Go for it while you can!


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> Go for it while you can!



Cos when you get to our age those girls won't be so perky and probably end up near enough, under our arms?  :greengrin:


----------



## NY_Mami

terebina786 said:


> I think she over-baked the cake, hence the glossy, dry look.  If there was a topping, it would have covered that unfortunate crack.
> 
> I made a mango cheesecake on a chocolate crust, drizzled with raspberry coulis... That's what it's supposed to look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214588



Now I needs the recipe to this... 

Khloe's cake looked a mess, then she had the nerve to take credit for those pies...


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Cos when you get to our age those girls won't be so perky and probably end up near enough, under our arms?  :greengrin:




Sad but true!  [emoji3]


----------



## White Orchid

Spot the odd one out, lol.


----------



## flyygal

terebina786 said:


> what i don't understand is that she'll do this photoshoot but she never wears bikinis, always one pieces.




+100000


----------



## caitlin1214

NY_Mami said:


> Now I needs the recipe to this...
> 
> Khloe's cake looked a mess, then she had the nerve to take credit for those pies...



If you make it, show us a picture of how it's supposed to be done!


----------



## qudz104

caitlin1214 said:


> If you make it, show us a picture of how it's supposed to be done!




Well she does have that new show coming out on FYI so maybe she'll teach her secrets to us there!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian is focused on her fitness goals.

The 31-year-old spent the day after Christmas at the gym in Beverly Hills.

The reality star was spotted wearing lace patterned Spandex leggings with a Nike sweater on Saturday morning before her workout session. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-work-post-holiday-sweat.html#ixzz3vUOWWnVc


----------



## ChanelMommy

She jacked her face and I *refuse* to click that link in the previous pages. My eyes have seen enough in this thread already


----------



## Jayne1

ChanelMommy said:


> She jacked her face and I *refuse* to click that link in the previous pages. My eyes have seen enough in this thread already



I won't click links either.

if someone will copy and paste, that's great, but no clicking for me!  lol


----------



## manpursefan

Did anyone get the name of their personal trainer in St. Barths?


----------



## Swanky

*          Khloe Kardashian            I'm Not Giving Up on Lamar           *

 





http://www.tmz.com/person/khloe-kardashian/
*Khloe Kardashian* has been a stalwart wife ... continuing her commitment to the rehabilitation of *Lamar Odom*.
 Khloe visited Lamar the day after Christmas at Cedars Sinai hospital,  where the former NBA star has been laid up for months after his OD.
 It's interesting ... Khloe had her divorce proceedings dismissed, yet  everything we hear is that she is not trying to resurrect the  relationship ... she just wants to help him.
 No fanfare ... no Instagram ... pretty admirable.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3vXVeLMCX
​


----------



## Brklynjuice87

No fanfare and Instagram just tmz.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Brklynjuice87 said:


> No fanfare and Instagram just tmz.



Exactly!


----------



## YSoLovely

Brklynjuice87 said:


> No fanfare and Instagram just tmz.




Whoop. There it is


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian is focused on her fitness goals.
> 
> The 31-year-old spent the day after Christmas at the gym in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The reality star was spotted wearing lace patterned Spandex leggings with a Nike sweater on Saturday morning before her workout session.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-work-post-holiday-sweat.html#ixzz3vUOWWnVc


She did not make ONE pie with those nails.  Nope. 

Also, if she doesn't wash that sweatshirt soon, it is going to stand alone.


----------



## VickyB

Do all the Ks drive the same color and make of car because they have deals in place with Mercedes, Range Rover etc? Otherwise, I can't believe they'd all drive the same brands. For a bit of time Kris was driving a RR ( I think) , Kim had her big Bentley moment but that's it.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Do all the Ks drive the same color and make of car because they have deals in place with Mercedes, Range Rover etc? Otherwise, I can't believe they'd all drive the same brands. For a bit of time Kris was driving a RR ( I think) , Kim had her big Bentley moment but that's it.



They have a deal with the motosport company who does the customization...not with the manufacturers directly which is evident by the motosport branding or them always being at the shop to pick up the cars. As for the models, those are just typical LA cars that you'd see those with $$$ driving...Rolls, Bentley, Range and/or Benz truck.


----------



## Queenpixie

LMAO


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO



Oh my...


----------



## berrydiva

Queenpixie said:


> LMAO



But she maintains she always had a big butt.


----------



## poopsie

Makes me want to sneak up behind her with one of these  :devil:


----------



## Jayne1

I guess this can go here. 

As the doctor in the article said, his big-booty business is more than thriving, but the aesthetic can change and slim may make its way back in style.

Big butts on big butt women will always look fine, but Khloe's kind of big butt?  What will she do with it when the styles change back?  (Serious question!)



> ]It doesn&#8217;t take a genius to know that Kim Kardashian West, Nicki Minaj and Jennifer Lopez have changed America&#8217;s body aesthetics.
> 
> &#8220;Behind-sight&#8221; is, after all, 20-20.
> 
> *But what is less known is that US women, in an attempt to get a bountiful backside like their pop culture heroes, are packing plastic-surgery clinics in such numbers that the two types of butt augmentation procedures &#8212; implant and lifts &#8212; in 2014 became the No. 2 and No. 3 fastest-growing types of plastic surgery in the country, according to data compiled by the American Society of Plastic Surgeons.*
> 
> And 2015 is shaping up to be another busy year for doctors as demand for the two procedures &#8220;is definitely still growing,&#8221; according to a spokeswoman for the ASPS, who said official 2015 data won&#8217;t be available until mid-January.
> 
> *The uptick in demand for butt augmentation procedures couldn&#8217;t come at a better time for doctors in the specialty as four of the five most popular procedures &#8212; including boob jobs, eyelid surgery and facelifts &#8212; are declining.*
> 
> In 2014, butt implant procedures rose 98 percent, to 1,863 cases, and butt lifts were up 44 percent, to 2,438 cases, industry data shows.
> 
> 
> *Dr. Matthew Schulman, a board-certified plastic surgeon, expects to augment more than 300 butts this year &#8212; up 20 percent from 2014, which was up 35 percent from 2013.*
> 
> *Schulman&#8217;s specialty is the Brazilian butt lift, where fat is taken via liposuction from areas where patients least want it &#8212; say, the stomach or thighs &#8212; and re-injected into their diminutive derrières.*
> 
> The procedure runs about $13,000.
> 
> While the doctor&#8217;s celebrity-heavy business has certainly, ahem, picked up in the past couple of years, he could have been even busier if he also performed butt implants &#8212; a procedure he chooses not to do out of concern that solid silicone, once placed in the body, is prone to infections and unwanted relocations.
> 
> Of course, for some women, a butt implant is the only way to go because they have no fat to redistribute.
> 
> Schulman claims Big Apple women are so butt-conscious that he has become the most prolific butt augmenter in the Northeast. The 3 to 3½ hours needed for each of his Brazilian butt lifts, however, has him close to being &#8220;maxed out.&#8221;
> 
> Patients often bring in wish-pics &#8212; photos of women whose butts they would most like theirs to mimic &#8212; and the most referenced rumps are those belonging to Kardashian West (&#8220;big, with projection&#8221, Minaj (&#8220;big hips, too&#8221 and Lopez (&#8220;big and muscular&#8221, although Sofía Vergara (&#8220;proportionate voluptuousness&#8221 and Jessica Biel (&#8220;perky and bubbly&#8221 are frequently cited, too, Schulman said.
> 
> While most of his butt augmentation patients are young, Schulman does see plenty of what he calls &#8220;Upper East Side soccer moms&#8221; who come in for the &#8220;mommy makeover&#8221; &#8212; which could include a butt augmentation along with a tummy tuck, breast lift and liposuction.
> 
> Mommy makeovers can run $17,500, Schulman said.
> 
> *Yet Schulman knows better than to think his big-booty business will last forever.
> 
> &#8220;In 10 years,&#8221; he says, &#8220;we may go back to the slim athletic look that dominated five years ago.&#8221;*



http://nypost.com/2015/12/27/plastic-surgery-grows-as-women-want-bigger-butts/


----------



## berrydiva

I really want to know what these women are going to do when they get older and have all of that fake crap sitting in their backside. Kim looks terrible now so is that what everyone with these fake butts will start to look like as they get older or have children.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I really want to know what these women are going to do when they get older and have all of that fake crap sitting in their backside. Kim looks terrible now so is that what everyone with these fake butts will start to look like as they get older or have children.



Whatever they all end up looking like or whatever happens to the a$$-cement in years to come, it's gonna be entertaining to witness...


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> Whatever they all end up looking like or whatever happens to the a$$-cement in years to come, it's gonna be entertaining to witness...


----------



## uhpharm01

Lounorada said:


> Whatever they all end up looking like or whatever happens to the a$$-cement in years to come, it's gonna be entertaining to witness...



Haha


----------



## schadenfreude

Lounorada said:


> Whatever they all end up looking like or whatever happens to the a$$-cement in years to come, it's gonna be entertaining to witness...



True! You can't undo fat transfer easily, and who knows how that mess will expand or contract if you gain or lose a few pounds.


----------



## pukasonqo

well, kimbo's butt is not something i will aspire to...who would want that monstrosity as a back side?


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Whatever they all end up looking like or whatever happens to the a$$-cement in years to come, it's gonna be entertaining to witness...


I can't wait because I'm so curious. 



schadenfreude said:


> True! You can't undo fat transfer easily, and who knows how that mess will expand or contract if you gain or lose a few pounds.


Well we have Kim as an example...she's just tragic at this point.


----------



## caitlin1214

caitlin1214 said:


> I think I saw a TV special about that, too: they colored strawberries with red lipstick, they scooped Crisco with an ice cream scoop to look like ice cream and they painted a raw turkey brown. If someone cuts a slice of turkey, the slice and the part it came from was cooked with a steamer.



Slightly off-topic, I found this on my Facebook feed this morning: http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_664_13-mind-blowing-tricks-advertisers-use-to-manipulate-photos/


----------



## bag-princess

*Report: Rob Kardashian Hospitalized With Diabetes*





Rob Kardashian has been diagnosed with diabetes, according to a report by TMZ.
The  28-year-old reality star was reportedly taken to a hospital after he  wasnt feeling well over the weekend. Doctors stabilized him and  diagnosed the condition, which Rob wasnt aware he had, according to  TMZ.




ET has learned Rob has recently become reclusive, not leaving his neighborhood and no longer doing routine workouts.
A source told E! News on Tuesday that Rob had returned home from the hospital and is "fine now."

 "It was a wake up call," the source said, adding that doctors told Rob  that he needs to lose weight, exercise and dramatically change his diet,  or his condition will get worse.




http://www.etonline.com/news/178906_report_rob_kardashian_hospitalized_with_diabetes/


----------



## Sasha2012

She puts in countless hours at the gym.

And the workouts certainly seem to be paying off for Khloe Kardashian.

The 31-year-old reality star looked absolutely fantastic as she was spotted relaxing in Los Angeles on Monday after a hard workout.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggings-relaxes-LA-gym-trip.html#ixzz3wPOsrNbi


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, I was watching the latest episode and Khloe was on the boat in a red bathing suit.  She had a FUPA and it was fat.  it was just strange...  

But, I guess that's whats happens when you don't really work out


----------



## Wildflower22

I kinda feel badly for her. Her sisters are (well, they once were) striking and beautiful. Khloe doesn't have any of the exotic or striking features her sisters have (or rather, once had before the PS). She's such a try-hard.


----------



## pukasonqo

interesting, are the pics on her own gym? there is nobody else in those pics but koko and the photographer 
and again, she has nothing going on her life except going to the gym and taking pics


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> interesting, are the pics on her own gym? there is nobody else in those pics but koko and the photographer
> and again, she has nothing going on her life except going to the gym and taking pics



It's in Gunnar's gym. Most likely he only takes 1 client at a time if there's a private session with him....that's typical of trainers of the rich/famous.


----------



## Wubbles

Her face is beyond screwed up. I would be devastated if I had messed myself up that bad.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> It's in Gunnar's gym. Most likely he only takes 1 client at a time if there's a private session with him....that's typical of trainers of the rich/famous.




gotcha!


----------



## Jayne1

Wubbles said:


> Her face is beyond screwed up. I would be devastated if I had messed myself up that bad.



I think she's thrilled.  Smaller nose, big lips, botoxed face, big behind, bigger boobs, lipo'd body, huge white teeth, blonde extensions, pointy acrylic nails&#8230;  did I leave anything out? 

She got what she paid for, and in my opinion, she seems very pleased with herself.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, I was watching the latest episode and Khloe was on the boat in a red bathing suit.  She had a FUPA and it was fat.  it was just strange...
> 
> But, I guess that's whats happens when you don't really work out



I'm not convinced she works out hard at all....her body should have some type of definition at this point if she was going as hard as she claims.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I'm not convinced she works out hard at all....her body should have some type of definition at this point if she was going as hard as she claims.



Right. She's all about going #beastmode in the gym and all she has to show for it is baby abs and doughy legs  How Sway?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Wubbles said:


> Her face is beyond screwed up. I would be devastated if I had messed myself up that bad.



I agree she looked so much better before.


----------



## bisousx

I think she looks 10000x better than before (facially).

The bob is cute on her.


----------



## Jcave12

Why are her hands so light compared to her face and neck? Is it photoshop or did she forget the self tanner? Also, who wears a full face of makeup while working out? If you actually get your heart rate up the sweat makes all that foundation really gross and uncomfortable.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Jayne1 said:


> I think she's thrilled.  Smaller nose, big lips, botoxed face, big behind, bigger boobs, lipo'd body, huge white teeth, blonde extensions, pointy acrylic nails  did I leave anything out?
> 
> She got what she paid for, and in my opinion, she seems very pleased with herself.



Yeah and she looks a ton better either way in all honesty.


----------



## limom

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. She's all about going #beastmode in the gym and all she has to show for it is baby abs and doughy legs  How Sway?



Poor genetics and diet.
She looks softer as a blonde, it suits her well.


----------



## redney

limom said:


> She looks softer as a blonde, it suits her well.



That make sense as her natural hair color is lighter than her sisters.


----------



## tweegy

redney said:


> That make sense as her natural hair color is lighter than her sisters.



Aw man...


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Aw man...


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> aw man...


----------



## tomz_grl

redney said:


> That make sense as her natural hair color is lighter than her sisters.



She looks like an adopted child there!


----------



## guccimamma

tomz_grl said:


> She looks like an adopted child there!



they found her in the hair salon.


----------



## limom

^^
good one


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> they found her in the hair salon.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> they found her in the hair salon.



post of the day!


----------



## tomz_grl

All of y'all go sit in the corner. I'll let you know when you can come out and play.


----------



## poopsie

tomz_grl said:


> All of y'all go sit in the corner. I'll let you know when you can come out and play.







No big................we're on a rainy day schedule


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Aw man...




 Genius!


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> they found her in the hair salon.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Yes.  That vacuum between her ears.



Jayne1 said:


> I think she's thrilled.  Smaller nose, big lips, botoxed face, big behind, bigger boobs, lipo'd body, huge white teeth, blonde extensions, pointy acrylic nails  *did I leave anything out?*
> 
> She got what she paid for, and in my opinion, she seems very pleased with herself.


----------



## White Orchid

You bish!!!  



tweegy said:


> Aw man...


----------



## White Orchid

Where Papa bear worked. :ninja:



guccimamma said:


> they found her in the hair salon.


----------



## ChanelMommy

That Sesame st video tho...:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2016/01/08/khloe-kardashian-says-rob-is-making-a-great-transformation/

Khloe Kardashian rocks a leather jacket as she heads out of ShowBiz Studios on Friday afternoon (January 8) in Los Angeles.

The 31-year-old reality star was at the studio for an event promoting her upcoming talk show, Kocktails with Khloe.

During the event, Khloe opened up about her brother Robs health after he was diagnosed with diabetes at the end of the year.

I think is gonna be a really positive great year. And I think that health scare hopefully rattled Rob a little bit and maybe woke him up, she explained. I know its only what January 7 or 8, its only eight days of this year but I think Ive seen such a great transformation just mentally right now. So I hope that sticks. Again its only been a week, but I hope that sticks and Im always praying and rooting for Rob.

Were glad to hear Rob is doing better!


----------



## arnott

tweegy said:


> Aw man...




That song is cute!


----------



## limom

So bizarre. her booty grows and shrinks from day to day.


----------



## Lounorada

Her hairline looks so odd...  and the shorter hair ages her, IMO.


----------



## saira1214

She looks like a muppet.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Her hairline looks so odd...  and the shorter hair ages her, IMO.




Agreed! The slicked back hair doesn't work for her either, her face isn't pretty enough to carry it off.


----------



## White Orchid

I just wanna know where her teeny waist went?


----------



## krissa

Pic of Lamar leaving the hospital friday

http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3wmW0jku4


----------



## pukasonqo

must be sad, that endless stream of IG pics, the endless talking about her "revenge body" and so far, no takers
i know women do not need men in their lives to have a full life but koko seems to be always in need of attention, being talked about that, somehow, i don't think she is as independent and fullfilled as she should be


----------



## YSoLovely

pukasonqo said:


> must be sad, that endless stream of IG pics, the endless talking about her "revenge body" and so far, no takers
> i know women do not need men in their lives to have a full life but koko seems to be always in need of attention, being talked about that, somehow, i don't think she is as independent and fullfilled as she should be




She's 31 and "dating" a notorious man-ho and stripper connoisseur... how could she _not _be absolutely fullfilled with her life?


----------



## JessicaKate89

pukasonqo said:


> must be sad, that endless stream of IG pics, the endless talking about her "revenge body" and so far, no takers
> i know women do not need men in their lives to have a full life but koko seems to be always in need of attention, being talked about that, somehow, i don't think she is as independent and fullfilled as she should be




She has a bf? I by no means think he's a catch but I wouldn't say she's got no takers.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Just going to set this here..........





Ny daily news


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Her hairline looks so odd...  and the shorter hair ages her, IMO.



Really? I think the only good thing she has going on is the shorter hair.


----------



## YSoLovely

Encore Hermes said:


> Just going to set this here..........
> assets.nydailynews.com/polopoly_fs/1.2489886.1452260931!/img/httpImage/image.jpg_gen/derivatives/article_970/revenge9f-5-web.jpg?enlarged
> Ny daily news




Fitness trainers, stylists and glam squad can't fix what's broken inside. I hate shallow shows like this. Like, they'll make you feel good about yourself for a short, fleeting moment, but what if you gain weight back, can't replicate the "glam" at home and don't have the money to buy designer clothes to lift your self worth? What if not everyone is feeling your new look? Will you still be confident or start doubting yourself again?

I get that it's literally all for show and they're not really trying to improve the quality of life for anyone, but I can't help but    at this nonsense.


----------



## pukasonqo

YSoLovely said:


> Fitness trainers, stylists and glam squad can't fix what's broken inside. I hate shallow shows like this. Like, they'll make you feel good about yourself for a short, fleeting moment, but what if you gain weight back, can't replicate the "glam" at home and don't have the money to buy designer clothes to lift your self worth? What if not everyone is feeling your new look? Will you still be confident or start doubting yourself again?
> 
> I get that it's literally all for show and they're not really trying to improve the quality of life for anyone, but I can't help but    at this nonsense.




+1
wish they would do follow up on those who take part on these shows to see if their lives had actually improved  but yup, as you said, no matter of gym training, plastic surgery and new wardrobe can change what is eating you inside


----------



## pixiejenna

Can't be bothered to help your husband out of the hospital but you can pimp your new show lol. I  guess she's done milking that cow, I wonder if she'll finally get divorced now or still stay married. IDK what the point of staying married when you obviously don't care about him or what to be there for him anymore.


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> +1
> wish they would do follow up on those who take part on these shows to see if their lives had actually improved  but yup, as you said, no matter of gym training, plastic surgery and new wardrobe can change what is eating you inside



Rumor has it that there's a private fb group with former contestants from the biggest looser, and that pretty much most of hem have gained back all the weight they lost on the show.


----------



## JessicaKate89

pixiejenna said:


> Rumor has it that there's a private fb group with former contestants from the biggest looser, and that pretty much most of hem have gained back all the weight they lost on the show.




The biggest loser is the worst. Such unhealthy practices to lose weight in a short period of time for ratings. The trainers should be ashamed of themselves being associated with such garbage. Doesn't surprise me that they've put the weight back on. The biggest loser doesn't give the contestants the skills to cope in real life. I can only assume khloes show will have similar practices even though I hope it doesn't.


----------



## pixiejenna

JessicaKate89 said:


> The biggest loser is the worst. Such unhealthy practices to lose weight in a short period of time for ratings. The trainers should be ashamed of themselves being associated with such garbage. Doesn't surprise me that they've put the weight back on. The biggest loser doesn't give the contestants the skills to cope in real life. I can only assume khloes show will have similar practices even though I hope it doesn't.



Ita I never watched it but sometimes it would be on tv in the break room at work and I'd always change the channel. Basically it's rumored that all of the contestants were pretty heavily pressured to loose weight by any means necessary, mentally Fed with, and many were pushed to the point of exhaustion and a lot more hospital visits than we know about.

 I'm guessing Khloe's show will be a mix of lipo, Spanx, taking gym selfies, and the obligatory thot makeover. After all it's the K way


----------



## Jayne1

YSoLovely said:


> Fitness trainers, stylists and glam squad can't fix what's broken inside. I hate shallow shows like this. Like, they'll make you feel good about yourself for a short, fleeting moment, but what if you gain weight back, can't replicate the "glam" at home and don't have the money to buy designer clothes to lift your self worth? What if not everyone is feeling your new look? Will you still be confident or start doubting yourself again?
> 
> I get that it's literally all for show and they're not really trying to improve the quality of life for anyone, but I can't help but    at this nonsense.





pixiejenna said:


> I'm guessing Khloe's show will be a mix of lipo, Spanx, taking gym selfies, and the obligatory thot makeover. After all it's the K way



Completely agree -- and especially about the "thot makeover" -- anyone remember that _Swan_ TV show?


----------



## StopHammertime

Jayne1 said:


> Completely agree -- and especially about the "thot makeover" -- anyone remember that _Swan_ TV show?




Oh god I remember that show. The one where they would pay for all your plastic surgery and do a before and after? That show was so messed up.


----------



## dangerouscurves

YSoLovely said:


> Fitness trainers, stylists and glam squad can't fix what's broken inside. I hate shallow shows like this. Like, they'll make you feel good about yourself for a short, fleeting moment, but what if you gain weight back, can't replicate the "glam" at home and don't have the money to buy designer clothes to lift your self worth? What if not everyone is feeling your new look? Will you still be confident or start doubting yourself again?
> 
> I get that it's literally all for show and they're not really trying to improve the quality of life for anyone, but I can't help but    at this nonsense.




Aaaaaallll thiiiiiissss!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

StopHammertime said:


> Oh god I remember that show. The one where they would pay for all your plastic surgery and do a before and after? That show was so messed up.




yup, selling the idea that superficial changes are all you need for your life to improve...sadly i see many people going for it with koko's show


----------



## michie

SMH. It hasn't even worked for Khloe.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Rumor has it that there's a private fb group with former contestants from the biggest looser, and that* pretty much most of hem have gained back all the weight they lost on the show*.



Wow, I had no idea!


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> Completely agree -- and especially about the "thot makeover" -- anyone remember that _Swan_ TV show?



Omg yes! This will be just like that but slightly less PS, they don't have the budget for full on PS for multiple guests they have to already spend 1/4 of the shows budget to keep Khloe's baboon lips inflated.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> Rumor has it that there's a private fb group with former contestants from the biggest looser, and that pretty much most of hem have gained back all the weight they lost on the show.




i had no idea! but you go from being on tv with trainers, nutrionists, etc to back where your life was before the show started and those circumstances that might have led you to being overweight ( eg: bad marriages, unhappy in the career of choice, etc) have not changed because they haven't been addressed


----------



## VickyB

michie said:


> SMH. It hasn't even worked for Khloe.


----------



## AEGIS

she's on GMA and she looks crazy and i just realized that they ALL speak the same
she even looks like Kylie.  they must go to the same doctor


----------



## Swanky

She's on Stern now.


----------



## Swanky

*Khloe Kardashian showcases her toned curves in snug dress as she  steps out into the chilly New York air... hours after her plane had to  take an emergency landing*


Just hours beforehand, she had faced an emergency landing in Las Vegas on her way to New York from Los Angeles.
But Khloe Kardashian  looked less shaken and more stylish as she stepped out in the early  hours of Wednesday in the Big Apple, after having safely made it to her  final destination.
The  31-year-old looked sensational as she emerged from the *****  International Hotel & Tower before heading for an appearance on Good  Morning America.






 
Khloe Kardashian looked  typically sensational as she stepped out of her hotel in New York on  Wednesday, hours after her flight to the city had to take an emergency  landing in Las Vegas

The  star appeared to be feeling the early morning chill in the air as her  nipples showed through the thin fabric encasing her ample chest.
Khloe  donned a chic camel coat - albeit one perhaps not thick enough for the  winter climate - over her gorgeous dress, and added simple nude heels to  finish her daytime TV look.




 


Feeling the chill? The 31-year-old displayed her gorgeous curves (and a little bit more) in a seriously snug green dress





 
She put on a brave face as she stepped out to appear on Good  Morning America, covering up in a chic camel coat

Her  blonde locks were, as ever, coiffed to perfection, in a sleek, straight  bob, whlie her make-up gave her dewy skin and accentuated her big,  beautiful eyes. 
She  successfully made it to her TV spot after there were concerns she  wouldn't make it on time due to the travelling dramas she had been  forced to face. 
Hours  beforehand, on Tuesday, Khloe revealed on Twitter that her New  York-bound plane had to take an emergency landing in Las Vegas .  
She wrote: I'm supposed to be in NYC but somehow I'm in Vegas. NYC I'm trying to get there.' 




 

Taking it in her stride; Hours  beforehand, Khloe had been faced with a scary situation as her flight  re-routed on the way to the city








Keeping them updated: The reality star  assured fans on Twitter that she and celebrity make-up artist and  friend Joyce Bonelli were safe and sound as their plane





 
Khloe's plane  took an emergency landing in Las Vegas according to a social media post,  here she is looking effortlessly chic as she arrived at LAX airport on  Tuesday

Khloe  made sure to keep her worried fans assured she was safe and sound along  with friend and celeb make-up artist Joyce Bonelli as she added:  'Emergency landing but Joyce and I are SAFE!!'
Nevertheless  she made the most of her extra time with her pal, later posting an  Instagram shot of the two enjoying 'Kocktails' in what seemed to be an  airport lounge.
Earlier in the day she looked  effortlessly chic in a long suede brown coat as arrived at the airport in Los Angeles.





 

Make the most of it: Nevertheless she  made the most of her extra time with her pal, later posting an Instagram  shot of the two enjoying 'Kocktails' in what seemed to be an airport  lounge

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians reality star looked smart but comfortable in the stylish ensemble.
She  draped the luxurious jacket over a matching brown knit turtleneck and  ripped denim skinny jeans which revealed a bit of skin beneath.
The  Strong Looks Better Naked author accessorized her wardrobe with  coordinating chocolate brown ankle boots that included a fur trim.

Her  outing comes just a day after she posted a cryptic message on Instagram  which questions whether she was referencing her estranged husband,  Lamar Odom, 36.
She has vowed to keep an eye on the former NBA star as he recovers from a near-fatal overdose in Nevada in October. 
Kardashian has even been by her ex's side as he transferred from a hospital to a rehab facility near her Calabasas home.
But  taking care of Odom may be proving to be stressful as she posted the  quote on Instagram about the perils of trying to help a 'broken'  person. 
'A  girl once told me to be careful when trying to fix a broken person for  you may cut yourself on their shattered pieces,' the brunette beauty  shared. 
While  Khloe has rekindled her relationship with boyfriend James Harden, she  has pledged to support her ex through what remains a long road to  recovery. 




 


Cryptic message: Taking care of Odom  may be proving to be stressful as Khloe posted the message on Instagram  about the perils of trying to help a 'broken' person

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-plane-emergency-landing.html#ixzz3x8XdjCSI
​


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'Gorgeous curves'?

'Gorgeous dress'? 

'Big, beautiful eyes'??

How much is the DM paid for by PMK?


----------



## berrydiva

I like that suede coat. 

I don't think these folks have any idea how ridiculous they look trying to act like it's fall in the winter. It's cold, it's not that big a deal to wear a chic coat closed and dress for the occasion/weather.


----------



## Ladybug09

DID you guys see the lips on the person sitting??

A mess!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> DID you guys see the lips on the person sitting??
> 
> A mess!



that's Joyce, I'm convinced Joyce was Khloe's inspiration for her new lips


----------



## pukasonqo

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'Gorgeous curves'?
> 
> 'Gorgeous dress'?
> 
> 'Big, beautiful eyes'??
> 
> How much is the DM paid for by PMK?




i wonder sometimes if they have to shower after the amount of crap they wrote
her headlights are on, is that a kartrashian family trait, constantly erect nipples?


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. She looks so rough.


----------



## jenjen1964

Ok I know this is bad but... I really like her whole look in that brown suede airport outfit, even the hair (slinks out in shame).


----------



## pukasonqo

jenjen1964 said:


> Ok I know this is bad but... I really like her whole look in that brown suede airport outfit, even the hair (slinks out in shame).




the clothes are good so no shame there
remember when people said "we all get the face we deserve"? the kartrashians really took that to heart without actually thinking what was the intended meaning...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She put him on blast in her Howard stern interview lol.


----------



## whimsic

AEGIS said:


> she's on GMA and she looks crazy and i just realized that they ALL speak the same
> she even looks like Kylie.  they must go to the same doctor



They make no secret of that. Their pictures are all over Kevin Sands and Simon Ourians websites.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Joyce and those overinflated, dry, cracked lips are not the business. A little vaseline or Aquaphor will fix that....


----------



## VickyB

jenjen1964 said:


> Ok I know this is bad but... I really like her whole look in that brown suede airport outfit, even the hair (slinks out in shame).



ITA!!! This is the best she has looked in years OR ever!!!!! The only trace of her typical lack of style/taste are the shoes. Also, these are really fab colors on her.


----------



## kirsten

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She put him on blast in her Howard stern interview lol.




Who did she put on blast?


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian threw herself into a game of charades as she stopped by The Tonight Show on Wednesday.

The reality star wore a plunging black ensemble as she goofed around with host Jimmy Fallon and guests Danny DeVito and Norman Reedus.

The 31-year-old jogged in place and put her hands over her eyes during the game, after earlier chatting about her new talk show Kocktails With Khloe.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...game-charades-Tonight-Show.html#ixzz3xC2TWi1o


----------



## WishList986

jenjen1964 said:


> Ok I know this is bad but... I really like her whole look in that brown suede airport outfit, even the hair (slinks out in shame).



No shame in shelling out compliments where they are due


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> the clothes are good so no shame there
> *remember when people said "we all get the face we deserve"?* the kartrashians really took that to heart without actually thinking what was the intended meaning...



Never heard of that.  What does it mean?


----------



## arnott

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'Gorgeous curves'?
> 
> 'Gorgeous dress'?
> 
> 'Big, beautiful eyes'??
> 
> How much is the DM paid for by PMK?



I was also thinking, 'who the heck writes this?!' as I was reading it!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never looked better. And as she slipped into a patterned catsuit it was clear Khloe Kardashian knew it.

The reality star wowed fans with her daring look as she dropped by Watch What Happens Live to promote her new show Kocktails With Khloe on Wednesday night.

The hard-working reality star was on her third interview of the day - after dishing the dirt on everything from how Lamar Odom cheated on her throughout their marriage, to how Caitlyn Jenner's transition affected their family.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-daughters-meeting-TV-show.html#ixzz3xCMPrPLd


----------



## winks

OMG.. this overall


----------



## pukasonqo

arnott said:


> Never heard of that.  What does it mean?




basically that if you are ugly person inside your face will reflect that, might be a spanish saying [emoji74]


----------



## PoohBear

Her body does look the best it's ever been, but there's definitely something off about her face. I can't pinpoint it.


----------



## nancyramos

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never looked better. And as she slipped into a patterned catsuit it was clear Khloe Kardashian knew it.
> 
> The reality star wowed fans with her daring look as she dropped by Watch What Happens Live to promote her new show Kocktails With Khloe on Wednesday night.
> 
> The *hard-working reality star* was on her third interview of the day - after dishing the dirt on everything from how Lamar Odom cheated on her throughout their marriage, to how Caitlyn Jenner's transition affected their family.
> 
> Read more:



:giggles:


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian threw herself into a game of charades as she stopped by The Tonight Show on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The reality star wore a plunging black ensemble as she goofed around with host Jimmy Fallon and guests Danny DeVito and Norman Reedus.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old jogged in place and put her hands over her eyes during the game, after earlier chatting about her new talk show Kocktails With Khloe.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...game-charades-Tonight-Show.html#ixzz3xC2TWi1o




Love this suit on her.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

kirsten said:


> Who did she put on blast?



Lamar, she said she believe he is a sex addict  and that he cheated most of their marriage


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lamar, she said she believe he is a sex addict  and that he cheated most of their marriage




And she is now dating:


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> *basically that if you are ugly person inside your face will reflect that,* might be a spanish saying [emoji74]





yea that is what my grandma used to say,too.


----------



## AEGIS

oh she did lose weight
i told someone it must be photoshop


----------



## Leelee786

PoohBear said:


> Her body does look the best it's ever been, but there's definitely something off about her face. I can't pinpoint it.




I was thinking the same thing!!! I think its the lips,throws off her whole face!


----------



## Swanky

She looks great in Tonight Show outfit.  I listened to her on Stern, I never heard her put anyone on blast really.  It was a good interview.


----------



## Ladybug09

Walking round in winter with no coat is just stupid...If they want to wear the furs, NOW is the time to do it, not summer.

Also, I guess now we have to see her in nothing but catsuits.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> And she is now dating:


----------



## Jayne1

pukasonqo said:


> basically that if you are ugly person inside your face will reflect that, might be a spanish saying [emoji74]



Orwell said it, but so did Chanel. Variations of _at fifty you get the face you deserve, _but plastic surgery has made that a lot less true, I think.


----------



## Jayne1

AEGIS said:


> oh she did lose weight
> i told someone it must be photoshop



I think the lipo settled and she's showing off her surgeon's results.  Boobs are bigger than ever too.


----------



## Lounorada

I just find her face so unattractive and it gets worse looking the more she messes with it. The perma-smug expression makes it even worse... not to mention the horrendous makeup. 

Did someone colour in her scalp (down the centre parting) with a brown sharpie? It looks odd. 

Her butt pads/spanx/whatever are visible through the lace on the black jumpsuit.

That is all.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Orwell said it, but so did Chanel. Variations of _at fifty you get the face you deserve, _but plastic surgery has made that a lot less true, I think.




with some plastic surgeries it seems that you get the face you deserve, the one you paid for and some extras! the cat lady is one that comes to mind as the kartrashians frozen faces


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I think she looked nice on the Tonight show. She was very put together and her jewelry is great.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought a few things she said on Howard were interesting:

- She said she hasn't had a boob job but is planning on one so that she can have "great cleavage"
- Howard was asking if Lamar noticed how hot she looked, and she was saying that when they visited him in the hospital that Kim said to Lamar "Look how hot Khloe is!!!!"  I mean, REALLY????

There were a few other gems, but those were my faves.  You can listen at: https://soundcloud.com/howardstern


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I thought a few things she said on Howard were interesting:
> 
> - She said she hasn't had a boob job but is planning on one so that she can have "great cleavage"



I'm surprised she didn't give the old standard, "I tried botox once, but I didn't like it."  I mean, as long as she's lying and all.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She's never looked better. And as she slipped into a patterned catsuit it was clear Khloe Kardashian knew it.
> 
> The reality star wowed fans with her daring look as she dropped by Watch What Happens Live to promote her new show Kocktails With Khloe on Wednesday night.
> 
> The hard-working reality star was on her third interview of the day - after dishing the dirt on everything from how Lamar Odom cheated on her throughout their marriage, to how Caitlyn Jenner's transition affected their family.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-daughters-meeting-TV-show.html#ixzz3xCMPrPLd



Would I ever feel comfortable enough to wear it? No. Does her body look INCREDIBLE? Yes. Do I applaud her for being confident enough to wear whatever she wants? Absolutely!!


----------



## Encore Hermes




----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Would I ever feel comfortable enough to wear it? No. Does her body look INCREDIBLE? Yes. Do I applaud her for being confident enough to wear whatever she wants? Absolutely!!



Incredible?! If Khloe's body looks incredible, where does JLo rank?

I think Khloe looks the best she's ever looked but I'm just trying to gauge the scale.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


>



She paid a lot of money for that body and you're making fun.   But it's a surprisingly accurate comparison.


----------



## clevercat

Encore Hermes said:


>




Hmmm. The seals wore it best


----------



## TC1

I watched her on Fallon...only because Norman Reedus was on and he's my FAVE. Her make up looked like it was 2 inches thick..no one wanted to even air kiss her, afraid they'd come away coated in foundation I assume. She was brutal at charades....you'd think she'd be better...as her whole life is one these days.


----------



## Ladybug09

lol





Encore Hermes said:


> s3.zoochat.com.s3.amazonaws.com/large/dsc_8075-219900.jpg


----------



## michie

She doesn't look confident at all in that catsuit, hence her arms crossed over her body in these shots. She also looks more boxy in the middle than the photoshopped hourglass we normally see.


----------



## stylemepretty

It looks painful to smile :weird:


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

stylemepretty said:


> It looks painful to smile :weird:




She reminds me of Anna Nicole in this pic.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> She paid a lot of money for that body and you're making fun.   But it's a surprisingly accurate comparison.



She makes it easy. I almost went with the spotted salamander 

It would be interesting g to see her new face barefaced, inc eyelashes. I bet she is unrecognizable.
Her spanx were showing on the show






Just jared


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> She makes it easy. I almost went with the spotted salamander
> 
> It would be interesting g to see her new face barefaced, inc eyelashes. I bet she is unrecognizable.
> Her spanx were showing on the show
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/khloe-soho/khloe-kardashian-leaves-hotel-for-jimmy-fallon-02.jpg
> Just jared


 
I bet they can't go a single day without wearing spanx.. they prob even wear them to bed.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Incredible?! If Khloe's body looks incredible, where does JLo rank?
> 
> I think Khloe looks the best she's ever looked but I'm just trying to gauge the scale.



It makes JLo otherworldly, obviously!!


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> It makes JLo otherworldly, obviously!!


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> I bet they can't go a single day without wearing spanx.. they prob even wear them to bed.



But when your body is constantly under the microscope of the media, can you blame them? A celebrity is seen slouching and headlines are she gained 20 lbs or is pregnant.


----------



## Encore Hermes

*Mark Cuban: Khloe Kardashian, Lamar Odom never reported racist incidents to Mavericks*

Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban told TMZ.com that neither Khloe Kardashian nor Lamar Odom ever reported any sort of racist incidents to the team during Odon's stint with the Mavs.
*Kardashian told "The Howard Stern Show" this week that people berated her in Dallas for being in an interracial marriage in 2011. People referred to her using racial epithets, vandalized her car and referred to Lamar as "Boy."*
Cuban responded to TMZ.
"Anytime I talked to her I asked how things were going, and did she need anything," Cuban said. "Never a word. Not from Lamar or anyone."
"We would text about trying to help Lamar and not a word. I obviously don't know what she encountered, but I can say that it's not something she ever mentioned to me or anyone in our organization."
He added, "We had a psychologist working with Lamar and put together support programs for him. It never came up. I like Khloe. I'm not questioning her, but she never said anything to us."
Odom didn't even last a year with the Mavericks in the 2011-12 season, when he essentially quit on the team, turning his acquisition into one of the worst transactions in franchise history.
Odom averaged career lows of 6.6 points, 4.2 rebounds and about 20 minutes in 50 games with Dallas before the club gave up on him in March after Cuban had seen enough. Odom was also often late for practices and meetings, never giving the impression he was invested in the Mavs.

http://sportsday.dallasnews.com/dal...dom-never-reported-racist-incidents-mavericks


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> *I just find her face so unattractive and it gets worse looking the more she messes with it.* The perma-smug expression makes it even worse... not to mention the horrendous makeup.
> 
> Did someone colour in her scalp (down the centre parting) with a brown sharpie? It looks odd.
> 
> Her butt pads/spanx/whatever are visible through the lace on the black jumpsuit.
> 
> That is all.



Agreed. She has one of those faces that no amount of plastic surgery can help and just looks worse the more you mess with it. (Ok, I know that sounds really horrible) but her features just aren't meant to be tampered with. Like her nose for example, she has that type of flat-wide nose that's hard to fix. And her mouth is kind of small and crooked/gummy but there's not much you can do about that either, and the new baboon lips just make it 10x worse. Not everyone can be a stunner, but you just gotta embrace what you have.


----------



## Flawn08

labelwhore04 said:


> Agreed. She has one of those faces that no amount of plastic surgery can help and just looks worse the more you mess with it. (Ok, I know that sounds really horrible) but her features just aren't meant to be tampered with. Like her nose for example, she has that type of flat-wide nose that's hard to fix. And her mouth is kind of small and crooked/gummy but there's not much you can do about that either, and the new baboon lips just make it 10x worse. Not everyone can be a stunner, but you just gotta embrace what you have.



She always has this excessive make up her and big lips, big boobs and big ***.i just cant take her seriously. I agree on no amount of plastic surgery can help her. She always looks ogre-ish to me, she has a scary face.


----------



## maddie66

Colaluvstrvl said:


> She reminds me of Anna Nicole in this pic.




Or Stifler's mom?


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> *Mark Cuban: Khloe Kardashian, Lamar Odom never reported racist incidents to Mavericks*
> 
> Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban told TMZ.com that neither Khloe Kardashian nor Lamar Odom ever reported any sort of racist incidents to the team during Odon's stint with the Mavs.
> *Kardashian told "The Howard Stern Show" this week that people berated her in Dallas for being in an interracial marriage in 2011. People referred to her using racial epithets, vandalized her car and referred to Lamar as "Boy."*
> Cuban responded to TMZ.
> "Anytime I talked to her I asked how things were going, and did she need anything," Cuban said. "Never a word. Not from Lamar or anyone."
> "We would text about trying to help Lamar and not a word. I obviously don't know what she encountered, but I can say that it's not something she ever mentioned to me or anyone in our organization."
> He added, "We had a psychologist working with Lamar and put together support programs for him. It never came up. I like Khloe. I'm not questioning her, but she never said anything to us."
> Odom didn't even last a year with the Mavericks in the 2011-12 season, when he essentially quit on the team, turning his acquisition into one of the worst transactions in franchise history.
> Odom averaged career lows of 6.6 points, 4.2 rebounds and about 20 minutes in 50 games with Dallas before the club gave up on him in March after Cuban had seen enough. Odom was also often late for practices and meetings, never giving the impression he was invested in the Mavs.
> 
> http://sportsday.dallasnews.com/dal...dom-never-reported-racist-incidents-mavericks





She can make up any stories she wants, now.

Reminds me of Kim's stories about being condemned for her own interracial marriage as if they are the first.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> But when your body is constantly under the microscope of the media, can you blame them? A celebrity is seen slouching and headlines are she gained 20 lbs or is pregnant.



Honestly, if she just went as beastly in the gym as she claimed, she wouldn't need spanx. Ernestine Shepherd didn't start exercising until she was about 60 and her body is incredible. If Khloe just put in as much effort into exercising as she puts into making folks believe she's going hard, she's look as good as a woman who is 50 years older than her and wouldn't need the spanx.


----------



## AEGIS

stylemepretty said:


> It looks painful to smile :weird:



I need a warning for Kardashian/QuestionableParentage closeups


----------



## Ladybug09

Encore Hermes said:


> *Mark Cuban: Khloe Kardashian, Lamar Odom never reported racist incidents to Mavericks*
> 
> Dallas Mavericks owner Mark Cuban told TMZ.com that neither Khloe Kardashian nor Lamar Odom ever reported any sort of racist incidents to the team during Odon's stint with the Mavs.
> *Kardashian told "The Howard Stern Show" this week that people berated her in Dallas for being in an interracial marriage in 2011. People referred to her using racial epithets, vandalized her car and referred to Lamar as "Boy."*
> Cuban responded to TMZ.
> "Anytime I talked to her I asked how things were going, and did she need anything," Cuban said. "Never a word. Not from Lamar or anyone."
> "We would text about trying to help Lamar and not a word. I obviously don't know what she encountered, but I can say that it's not something she ever mentioned to me or anyone in our organization."
> He added, "We had a psychologist working with Lamar and put together support programs for him. It never came up. I like Khloe. I'm not questioning her, but she never said anything to us."
> Odom didn't even last a year with the Mavericks in the 2011-12 season, when he essentially quit on the team, turning his acquisition into one of the worst transactions in franchise history.
> Odom averaged career lows of 6.6 points, 4.2 rebounds and about 20 minutes in 50 games with Dallas before the club gave up on him in March after Cuban had seen enough. Odom was also often late for practices and meetings, never giving the impression he was invested in the Mavs.
> 
> http://sportsday.dallasnews.com/dal...dom-never-reported-racist-incidents-mavericks



I believe nothing she says.


----------



## White Orchid

I prefer seeing the stills of her face :greengrin:


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Honestly, if she just went as beastly in the gym as she claimed, she wouldn't need spanx. Ernestine Shepherd didn't start exercising until she was about 60 and her body is incredible. If Khloe just put in as much effort into exercising as she puts into making folks believe she's going hard, she's look as good as a woman who is 50 years older than her and wouldn't need the spanx.



I know a lot of fit, svelte women who wear Spanx just for the added peace of mind though. Granted not every day, but they also aren't being photographed at ever moment


----------



## White Orchid

That's cos her middle part is almost as wide as a runway so she needs to camouflage it - albeit very poorly I might add.  The price you pay for wearing extensions, bish :greengrin:



Lounorada said:


> I just find her face so unattractive and it gets worse looking the more she messes with it. The perma-smug expression makes it even worse... not to mention the horrendous makeup.
> 
> *Did someone colour in her scalp (down the centre parting) with a brown sharpie? It looks odd.*
> 
> Her butt pads/spanx/whatever are visible through the lace on the black jumpsuit.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian threw herself into a game of charades as she stopped by The Tonight Show on Wednesday.
> 
> The reality star wore a plunging black ensemble as she goofed around with host Jimmy Fallon and guests Danny DeVito and Norman Reedus.
> 
> The 31-year-old jogged in place and put her hands over her eyes during the game, after earlier chatting about her new talk show Kocktails With Khloe.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...game-charades-Tonight-Show.html#ixzz3xC2TWi1o



Her body looks good in this jumpsuit but that face  WTH is she doing to it??? She looks like Wanda from In Living Color...I don't understand.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I need a warning for Kardashian/QuestionableParentage closeups


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Hmmm. The seals wore it best





Where is the 'like' button?


----------



## raffifi

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Her body looks good in this jumpsuit but that face  WTH is she doing to it??? She looks like Wanda from In Living Color...I don't understand.


 
and the heavy make up doesn't makes it better. it's just too much of everything.


----------



## YSoLovely

White Orchid said:


> I prefer seeing the stills of her face :greengrin:




She's all Alex


----------



## lizmil

She just is not an attractive woman.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been hitting the talk show circuit in New York to promote her new chat show.

And Khloe Kardashian was back on the promotional trail as she left ***** SoHo hotel and headed to Late Night With Seth Meyers on Thursday.

The 31-year-old looked chic in an all-black ensemble of a long coat, tight dress and heels. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-dress-hits-promo-trail-new-chat-show.html


----------



## limom

So she is launching a talk show?
Her hair looks great.
I guess it is in her genes.


----------



## guccimamma

is she standing on an upholstered sofa in heels? why?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been proudly exhibiting her incredible new form in a series of sexy ensembles.

Yet Khloe Kardashian rocked her hottest outfit to date in New York on Friday as she headed to an appearance on hit chat show Live! with Kelly and Michael.

The 31-year-old reality starlet showed off her sensational curves in a racy pink ensemble comprising of a cleavage-baring fuchsia top and skin-tight berry skirt, which accentuated her most famous asset.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hits-promo-trail-New-York.html#ixzz3xKk9yA9q


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been proudly exhibiting her incredible new form in a series of sexy ensembles.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Khloe Kardashian rocked her hottest outfit to date in New York on Friday as she headed to an appearance on hit chat show Live! with Kelly and Michael.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old reality starlet showed off her sensational curves in a racy pink ensemble comprising of a cleavage-baring fuchsia top and skin-tight berry skirt, which accentuated her most famous asset.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-hits-promo-trail-New-York.html#ixzz3xKk9yA9q




Love this! She's looking good lately.


----------



## labelwhore04

Not loving the curly hair, makes her look way older.


----------



## purseproblm

Her mouth is the stuff nightmares are made of. And she paid to make it like that,


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in those pics. I love that coat.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> So she is launching a talk show?
> Her hair looks great.
> *I guess it is in her genes*.


LOL



guccimamma said:


> is she standing on an upholstered sofa in heels? why?


Yup!


----------



## berrydiva

Whatever she's done to her face makes her look older than her actual age. Those injected lips need to go for 2016....they're terrible.


----------



## TC1

purseproblm said:


> Her mouth is the stuff nightmares are made of. And she paid to make it like that,


 
Oh Howard Stern the other day she told him she has d*ck sucking lips. Yeah...we get it....looks like you've been doing a lot of that Khloe.


----------



## White Orchid

I just want to give a huge shout out to Splash News for the almost-excellent Photoshopping in all these photos.  You almost had me believing she looks good.  Thumbs up.  Thank the Lord for dark backgrounds eh?


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Whatever she's done to her face makes her look older than her actual age. Those injected lips need to go for 2016....they're terrible.



What i don't get is that Khloe never had thin lips. I can kinda understand why someone like Kylie would want lip injections but Khloe always had decently plump lips. Now they literally look like a baboons butt.


----------



## Lounorada

Nowadays she could pass for PMKs blonde twin sister [del]and not her biological, hairdresser daddy[/del], which isn't all that great considering PMK is 30-odd years _older_ than her...


----------



## Lounorada

Chief-photoshopper missed a bit...






If she sucked in her stomach any harder, she'd pass out 




tumblr


----------



## BPC

I think the hair makes her look older too.


----------



## LavenderIce

I like her outfits in the last two sets of pics.  Sadly, her over inflated lips and butt ruin the look.


----------



## Swanky

Her lips and azz look terrible but IMO everything else is much better than a few years ago.  She looks a lot better to me.


----------



## nastasja

limom said:


> Her hair looks great.
> 
> I guess it is in her genes.




I see what you did [emoji23]


----------



## StopHammertime

She looks great in this newest set of pics!


----------



## Irishgal

I almost feel bad for her. It's like Tori Spelling, no matter what she did with her face procedure wise she just was not attractive. Looked like her mom, who looked like a rock cod.


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> So she is launching a talk show?
> Her hair looks great.
> I guess it is in her genes.



KOCKtails w/Khloe


----------



## michie

Khloe couldn't possibly look worse than she did when this family stepped on the scene.


----------



## Mila28

Her lips are tooooo much. Come on, why would she ruin her face like that.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been hitting the talk show circuit in New York to promote her new chat show.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was back on the promotional trail as she left ***** SoHo hotel and headed to Late Night With Seth Meyers on Thursday.
> 
> The 31-year-old looked chic in an all-black ensemble of a long coat, tight dress and heels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-dress-hits-promo-trail-new-chat-show.html



She looks FAB in the 1st two pics!!!!! The other pics, not nearly as good but better than usual.
The shorter hair is great - that long D list porn star hair really added to cheapening her look.


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> Oh Howard Stern the other day she told him she has d*ck sucking lips. Yeah...we get it....looks like you've been doing a lot of that Khloe.



Keeping it klassy.


----------



## VickyB

AEGIS said:


> KOCKtails w/Khloe



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## dr.pepper

The curly short 'do ages her big time. 

Hey, at least she is working. When she said all she did in Dallas was watch TV and work out...come on. More like just watch TV! She has not been slim that long at all.


----------



## Jayne1

I think she has a Raquel Welch thing going on.


----------



## VickyB

dr.pepper said:


> The curly short 'do ages her big time.
> 
> Hey, at least she is working. When she said all she did in Dallas was watch TV and work out...come on. More like just watch TV! She has not been slim that long at all.



I think it's a great length on her and don't think it ages her at all. It's totally age appropriate for her. It's a more stylish and relevant look. The ridiculously long hair she was sporting before is so yesterday and cheap.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her shorter hair. I loved when J Law wore her hair in the short curly Carrie Bradshaw-esque style too.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I think she has a Raquel Welch thing going on.



Blasphemy!


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> KOCKtails w/Khloe




On the FYI channel?????
Even E knew that she is gonna bomb!


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her lips and azz look terrible but IMO everything else is much better than a few years ago.  She looks a lot better to me.



True, she looks less like Chyna than she did in 2007 so that's always a good thing.



Irishgal said:


> I almost feel bad for her. It's like Tori Spelling, no matter what she did with her face procedure wise she just was not attractive. Looked like her mom, who* looked like a rock cod*.



omg


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks good, but it's like the polar opposite of natural beauty.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I'd need to see her IRL like talking to her close up distance with all that makeup before saying she looks good.


----------



## limom

http://www.eonline.com/news/731034/...d-about-her-sex-life-plastic-surgery-and-more


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The very definition of vulgar.


----------



## V0N1B2

For someone who proclaims to know how to please a man, why is it she can't seem to keep one around?

Laser lip plumping. Mkay..... 

She's one klassy broad, that's for sure.
Fat hooch and all....

#tryhard, #sluttynotsexy, #basic, #toomuch, #buttpads, #siliconenipplecovers


----------



## Tivo

V0N1B2 said:


> For someone who proclaims to know how to please a man, why is it she can't seem to keep one around?
> 
> Laser lip plumping. Mkay.....
> 
> She's one klassy broad, that's for sure.
> Fat hooch and all....
> 
> #tryhard, #sluttynotsexy, #basic, #toomuch, #buttpads, #siliconenipplecovers


I love this.


----------



## Tivo

French Montana isn't black. She's so disgusting. Looks like she has major B.O.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tivo said:


> French Montana isn't black. She's so disgusting. Looks like she has major B.O.



What is French Montana ?


----------



## dangerouscurves

uhpharm01 said:


> What is French Montana ?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> For someone who proclaims to know how to please a man, why is it she can't seem to keep one around?
> 
> 
> 
> Laser lip plumping. Mkay.....
> 
> 
> 
> She's one klassy broad, that's for sure.
> 
> Fat hooch and all....
> 
> 
> 
> #tryhard, #sluttynotsexy, #basic, #toomuch, #buttpads, #siliconenipplecovers




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Lounorada

She is a desperate, repulsive woman.

So, she claims she's proud of having a large, puffy vajayjay, yet she's always walking around wearing trousers that are far too tight and an awkwardly placed handbag covering said smothered vajayjay  Says one thing and means/does another... the bulls**t just flows from her mouth.


----------



## uhpharm01

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I know French is Arabic but he just looks black to me. Lol


----------



## V0N1B2

uhpharm01 said:


> What is French Montana ?


Good question. 
Seriously though, French Montana is a little enclave in the Southwestern corner of Montana (near the Idaho border) where they grow potatoes to make Freedom Fries.
#truestory


----------



## uhpharm01

V0N1B2 said:


> Good question.
> Seriously though, French Montana is a little enclave in the Southwestern corner of Montana (near the Idaho border) where they grow potatoes to make Freedom Fries.
> #truestory



Hahahah. What ethnicity is French Montana the rapper?


----------



## V0N1B2

He's actually Moroccan.  But Karim Kharbouch isn't badass enough, I guess.


----------



## YSoLovely

V0N1B2 said:


> He's actually Moroccan.  But Karim Kharbouch isn't badass enough, I guess.



How do you come up with French Montana, though? Sounds like some fancy new dressing


----------



## uhpharm01

V0N1B2 said:


> He's actually Moroccan.  But Karim Kharbouch isn't badass enough, I guess.



Oh okay


----------



## V0N1B2

YSoLovely said:


> How do you come up with French Montana, though? Sounds like some fancy new dressing


My homies in Brooklyn tell me that when he moved there from Morocco, he only spoke French and Arabic.  Apparently his nickname was Little French or something.  I dunno, maybe he was a fan of Scarface and thought it made him sound cool.
#FAIL


----------



## FreeSpirit71

uhpharm01 said:


> What is French Montana ?



I'll take failed rapper and slimy Kardashian consort for $200, Alex.


----------



## uhpharm01

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'll take failed rapper and slimy Kardashian consort for $200, Alex.



Lol


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Good question.
> Seriously though, French Montana is a little enclave in the Southwestern corner of Montana (near the Idaho border) where they grow potatoes to make Freedom Fries.
> #truestory


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Good question.
> 
> Seriously though, French Montana is a little enclave in the Southwestern corner of Montana (near the Idaho border) where they grow potatoes to make Freedom Fries.
> 
> #truestory




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Blasphemy!




I know right!






V0N1B2 said:


> For someone who proclaims to know how to please a man, why is it she can't seem to keep one around?
> 
> Laser lip plumping. Mkay.....
> 
> She's one klassy broad, that's for sure.
> Fat hooch and all....
> 
> #tryhard, #sluttynotsexy, #basic, #toomuch, #buttpads, #siliconenipplecovers




Ohhhh the shade!






FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'll take failed rapper and slimy Kardashian consort for $200, Alex.


Lol


----------



## labelwhore04

limom said:


> http://www.eonline.com/news/731034/...d-about-her-sex-life-plastic-surgery-and-more



She's honestly so vulgar and crass. It's fine to be open with your sexuality but there are limits on what should come out of your mouth. Does she think it makes her seem cool or something? I don't get it.


----------



## AEGIS

Moroccans have a wide ethnic variety. So saying someone is Moroccan does not tell you their race.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> She's honestly so vulgar and crass. It's fine to be open with your sexuality but there are limits on what should come out of your mouth. *Does she think it makes her seem cool or something?* I don't get it.





i think she does!  she has the mentallity of a jr high school boy!  she thinks it makes her look like she is the coolest of them all.   she doesn't know what she is talking about i bet 90% of the time.  just like when he asked her about anal sex and if it hurts - she giggle and says "it depends"!    she obviously was not expecting that question and did not have an answer ready so that was all she could think of - no details because she had none.


and what she said about "spinning" those twins around! ugh!!  
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## labelwhore04

bag-princess said:


> i think she does!  she has the mentallity of a jr high school boy!  she thinks it makes her look like she is the coolest of them all.   she doesn't know what she is talking about i bet 90% of the time.  just like when he asked her about anal sex and if it hurts - she giggle and says "it depends"!    she obviously was not expecting that question and did not have an answer ready so that was all she could think of - no details because she had none.
> 
> 
> and what she said about "spinning" those twins around! ugh!!



She reminds me of those pre-teen kids who pretend to know everything about sex(and have to constantly talk about it) to seem cool and mature. She is a grown azz 30 year old woman, what is she trying to prove?


----------



## arnott

Did you all see the newest picture of Khloe showing off her abs in a gym selfie with Kourtney?


----------



## ChanelMommy

I am not liking her new look. It's too forced.


----------



## pukasonqo

maybe she is getting ready for her next career movement, porn actress?
she can either "lose" a tape a la kimbo o get into it and give farrah abraham a run for her money
koko has now model kendall and "i don't know what to do with myself" kylie to compete with so she is going to say whatever she thinks (i use this word cautiously here) makes her sexy and 
wanted, ah, koko...so many talents but no takers
apologies to drag queens everywhere but she has messed her face so much she is starting to look like one (and we know drag queens exaggerate their features with tons of make up)


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> She reminds me of those pre-teen kids who pretend to know everything about sex(and have to constantly talk about it) to seem cool and mature. She is a grown azz 30 year old woman, what is she trying to prove?




exactly!!!  






arnott said:


> Did you all see the newest picture of Khloe showing off her abs in a gym selfie with Kourtney?





lawd yes!!!!  saw it on FB somehow and those comments about Khloe's fake belly button after obviously having had some PS!!!  and her calling Kourt "the MILF"! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

arnott said:


> Did you all see the newest picture of Khloe showing off her abs in a gym selfie with Kourtney?



Saw the pic on the DailyFail website... Kourtneys stomach looks toned with a hint of abs, while Khloes 'baby abs' seem to have disappeared completely and if she was sucking in her stomach any harder, she'd pass out  
The thirst is real.


----------



## guccimamma

gross. 

just gross.


----------



## Longchamp

Khloe is on WWHL with Andy Cohen.  Great great questions with call ins.

"How will your sister Kim explain her sex tape to her children when they get older?"


----------



## veyda

In a way I kind of feel a little bad for her - none of us can choose what face we are born with. But this plastic surgery does not make her look  better facially  IMHO. Now she looks like she was chasing parked cars. 

I wonder if she will address the infamous Thanksgiving 2015 "pie-gate" on her TV show? 

As time goes by, she certainly becomes more & more unlikeable.


----------



## uhpharm01

AEGIS said:


> Moroccans have a wide ethnic variety. So saying someone is Moroccan does not tell you their race.



True 
Source : https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morocco
"
Most Moroccans are of Berber, Arab, Moors or Gnawa descent. There is a significant minority of Sub-Saharan African and European people. Arabs and Berbers together make up about 99.1% of the Moroccan population.[1] A sizeable portion of the population is identified as Haratin and Gnawa (or Gnaoua), black or mixed race descendants of slaves, and Moriscos,"


----------



## chowlover2

Just watching WWHL and Andy asked about Caitlyn. Obviously CJ cannot keep track of the lies she tells either. On I am Cait CJ said she was watching TV with her friend and writing down names for herself. Khloe says Caitlyn told the Kklan that Caitlyn was the name for her alter ego since she was 4 or 5 yrs old. This family really needs to keep track of the tales they spin.


----------



## Sasha2012

This sister duo proved that there's always time for a selfie.

And Khloé and Kourtney Kardashian did just that after a grueling gym workout on Saturday, where they showed off their toned midriffs in two Instagram selfies.

The 31-year-old and the 36-year-old revealed their rock hard abs in the candid shot, while wearing similar workout attire.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-toned-midriffs-Instagram.html#ixzz3xZTI8FIW


----------



## AEGIS

her birkin is lovely
i am going to say positive things for a week


----------



## Jayne1

Shouldn't it be Kourt withe the unnatural belly button?  She's had 3 kids, but seems to snap back.

Khloe was always hiding her stomach, and now she's showing a manufactured belly button.  Does that mean a tummy tuck at her age?  Weird.

I wonder if Kourt knows, or if Khloe disappears for a few days the way Kim does.


----------



## arnott

Kourtney doesn't look like she's taking herself seriously at all while Khloe looks so serious trying to pull the sexy face!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> This sister duo proved that there's always time for a selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> And Khloé and Kourtney Kardashian did just that after a grueling gym workout on Saturday, where they showed off their toned midriffs in two Instagram selfies.
> 
> 
> 
> The 31-year-old and the 36-year-old revealed their rock hard abs in the candid shot, while wearing similar workout attire.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-toned-midriffs-Instagram.html#ixzz3xZTI8FIW




She reminds me of this video! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
http://youtu.be/UFYoC3NKYLU


----------



## bagsforme

Anyone see WWHL?  When Andy asked about plastic surgery if anyone in family had lipo and she said no.  Kim has admitted to the lipo when she was married to first husband.  
What was she talking about with lasers to her lips??


----------



## TC1

That's a tummy tuck belly button if I've ever seen one. Thanks for comfiming what we already knew Khloe.


----------



## knasarae

Khloe is the only person I've ever seen who's smile looks like she's in pain.  I don't get it?


----------



## arnott

Lets hope her sex tapes never get leaked.  

http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...s-she-made-a-sex-tape-with-lamar-odom-w161928


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> That's a tummy tuck belly button if I've ever seen one. Thanks for comfiming what we already knew Khloe.



If it's a tummy tuck and not just photoshop, I guess she can start wearing bikinis now?


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> That's a tummy tuck belly button if I've ever seen one. Thanks for comfiming what we already knew Khloe.




This.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> If it's a tummy tuck and not just photoshop, I guess she can start wearing bikinis now?


 
I don't think she'd mind showing the tummy in a bikini...it's the booty pop butt pads that don't work so well under bikini bottoms.


----------



## limom

arnott said:


> Lets hope her sex tapes never get leaked.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/entertain...s-she-made-a-sex-tape-with-lamar-odom-w161928



OH hekk no!
If it was with Matt Kemp, maybe.....


----------



## labelwhore04

Why does a relatively slim 30 year old with no kids need a tummy tuck?


----------



## bagsforme

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does a relatively slim 30 year old with no kids need a tummy tuck?



Its possible with the weight she lost, she had loose skin.  Kids aren't the only reason for a tummy tuck.


----------



## Swanky

She said on Howard Stern she's not a bikini girl now, prefers one pieces no matter her weight.


----------



## poopsie

Her midriff is so blurred it made my eyes water


----------



## Lounorada

poopsie said:


> Her midriff is so blurred it made my eyes water


----------



## uhpharm01

bagsforme said:


> Its possible with the weight she lost, she had loose skin.  Kids aren't the only reason for a tummy tuck.



True


----------



## Jayne1

bagsforme said:


> Its possible with the weight she lost, she had loose skin.  Kids aren't the only reason for a tummy tuck.



She didn't lose that much weight. She was never huge to begin with.

I suspect she wanted to look like Kim, small waist and all, and Kim also couldn't look the way she does without surgery and lipo.


----------



## labelwhore04

bagsforme said:


> Its possible with the weight she lost, she had loose skin.  Kids aren't the only reason for a tummy tuck.



She was never even fat. She was always average weight for her height. There's no reason why she would need a tummy tuck if she was working out and eating properly. It wouldnt be that hard for someone with her height and build to firm up normally without surgery.


----------



## peppermintpatty

OK- not enough to do today lol. I found pictures from 2009 I believe. Kourt and Khloe in bikinis. Looks like they are filming Kourtney and Khloe take Miami. IDK, if you ask me it's the same belly button. I am not a belly button expert per say, but sure looks the same to me. I don't think she had a tummy tuck. Now her butt- that's a whole different story!!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

I feel sort of bad for her in that she thought or was made to feel her "old body" was that unattractive that it has made her so thirsty. She looks good but thirst isn't sexy.


----------



## White Orchid

bagsforme said:


> Its possible with the weight she lost, she had loose skin.  Kids aren't the only reason for a tummy tuck.


Puh-lease.  I get it with people who were once truly obese and can't get rid of those layers of loose skin, however Khloe who was never thin, was never obese either.  Chick is just lazy bish and went the lipo route.  The belly button is a huge give away.


----------



## Jayne1

So a quick google search found this.  Maybe it is just a lot of lipo all around her stomach ?

Look at their noses and faces in general.  Who are these people?  lol


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney's body was a banger then.


----------



## Jayne1

And this.  If it's Brian, these were photoshopped, but what do we say now about the stomach?


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> So a quick google search found this.  Maybe it is just a lot of lipo all around her stomach ?
> 
> Look at their noses and faces in general.  Who are these people?  lol



 They are prostitutes.


----------



## peppermintpatty

That's the picture I saw- in the white bikini. Her belly button looks pretty much the same. I think she looks good, even better in the other bikini photo. From the front any way. Even with her weight loss- her butt is huge- yuck!!!!! No way did she need a tummy tuck or lipo IMHO 

Kourt looks amazing!!! Glad she didn't mess with her butt too. I don't know why Kim and Khloe think that looks even remotely flattering???!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Wait. Didn't someone just say a bit earlier that Khloe said she doesn't wear bikinis?


----------



## Swanky

Me, she said on Howard she doesn't really want to wear them.  She wasn't talking about her past.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Me, she said on Howard she doesn't really want to wear them.  She wasn't talking about her past.



Ok thanks. I didn't hear the interview...did she say why?


----------



## Swanky

IIRC said something about always feeling like the fat girl even when she gets in good shape.  Says she prefers 1 pieces.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-princess said:


> i think she does!  she has the mentallity of a jr high school boy!  she thinks it makes her look like she is the coolest of them all.   she doesn't know what she is talking about i bet 90% of the time.  just like when he asked her about anal sex and if it hurts - she giggle and says "it depends"!    she obviously was not expecting that question and did not have an answer ready so that was all she could think of - no details because she had none.
> 
> 
> and what she said about "spinning" those twins around! ugh!!



I know, it all just sounded eeeewwwwwww! Too much TMI, no need to know all this


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> So a quick google search found this.  Maybe it is just a lot of lipo all around her stomach&#8230; ?
> 
> Look at their noses and faces in general.  Who are these people?  lol



Kourtney looks the same now, IMO...only not as tanned. Her body looked great.

Khloe on the other hand looks like a completely different person.


----------



## Jayne1

I was on the treadmill and channel surfing and came across Khloe's show.  I had no idea I had that channel.

Anyway, her guests were talking so much, all speaking at once and Khloe was just kind of there. Kendal sat on the sofa, adding nothing, of course, because she's a blank slate. Brandi from the BH HW show and Snoop Dog were there.

It was very disturbing, all that cross talking and attention grabbing,  but not from Khloe, who has limited conversational skills. I changed the channel and never went back.

Horrible show. Don't bother, not even for a minute.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol those swimsuit pics are both old and the newest one is the one with them in the gym. I don't think she's had a tummy tuck yet, just plain old lipo and photoshop. She'll wait until after she's had kids for her TT.


----------



## stylemepretty

I'm just gonna drop this here... :weird:


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> I was on the treadmill and channel surfing and came across Khloe's show.  I had no idea I had that channel.
> 
> Anyway, her guests were talking so much, all speaking at once and Khloe was just kind of there. Kendal sat on the sofa, adding nothing, of course, because she's a blank slate. Brandi from the BH HW show and Snoop Dog were there.
> 
> It was very disturbing, all that cross talking and attention grabbing,  but not from Khloe, who has limited conversational skills. I changed the channel and never went back.
> 
> Horrible show. Don't bother, not even for a minute.


Gee, a mess.
I understand that this is heavily edited as well...
She might wanna stick with radio....


----------



## clevercat

limom said:


> Gee, a mess.
> I understand that this is heavily edited as well...
> She might wanna stick with radio....




That really made me lol. Thank you!


----------



## tweegy

&#9785;....

http://www.wwtdd.com/2016/01/khloe-and-lamar-made-a-sex-tape/


----------



## limom

So wrong!
Khloe Kardashian continues to pick over the carcass of her brain damaged husband for any last morsel of media attention. Its like watching a vulture with a high priced publicity team. Kardashian is making the rounds of New York media promoting her upcoming talk show Kocktails with Khloe where she consumes a whole live pig left for her by the natives while giggling at prepared jokes from her remarkably gay male guests.

Kardashians maturation was stunted long before her head went through the windshield and stopped the clock forever. She finds it hard to relate to adults so in a pinch she lifts her dress and bends over a couch and thinks about marmalade. For media appearances she repeats a salacious story her mom made her memorize in the car. Kardashian shocked Andy Cohen with news that she and Lamar had made a sex tape. The film is locked in a safe next to the empty spot where Kims sex tape sat until Kris Jenner completed negotiations with Vivid. Everybody cheered and applauded and Andy Cohen mused to himself how Joe *****s dick would taste in his mouth and smiled insanely.

In my day, unattractive women knew better than to talk about their sexual encounters. Its like a homeless guy Yelping his restaurant review of the dumpster. Lamar cant speak so theres nobody to stop this 200 lb twelve year old with the snorts. Somebody get Odom a chalkboard. Lets see what you wrote here. Kill Lammy. Why are you handing me a pillow?

Photo Credit: FameFlynet


----------



## White Orchid

So apparently the woman who has the perfect lips for fellatio and bends over on command for any man she's dating has her current beau frequenting a strip joint, lol.

Poor cow.  You do all you can to please "your" man and he still needs to seek (more tantalising?) stimulation elsewhere.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm convinced, like Kim, she's had her chin shaved.



stylemepretty said:


> I'm just gonna drop this here... :weird:


----------



## VickyB

This is probably the nicest/most positive  post I have made on a Kardashian or a Kardashian project. Watched a bit of Kocktails w/ Khloe - while working so only was paying attention with one eye and one ear. Gotta say, Khloe came off very well ( using the Kardashian scale)  - she's very likable and poised , looked great but for the over blown lips. Her "home" set was canned but it worked. Kendull was a dud - her wax works would have performed equally as well but she could have been worse. BTW - WTK up with Kendull's face - over filled. If Kendull (biggest offender)  and Khloe could stay on point and cut down on using "like" , they'd come across much better. As it stands now, Kendull communicates at the level of an 8th grader at best. Plus, she kept pulling up one strap of her top which was really distracting and childish. She should have either "let it be" and risked the strap/nip slip or worn something that didn't require constant attention - major fashion blunder. She looked like a fool constantly pulling up the right strap. OR, she should have picked something to wear that fit!!!!!!

As to the guests, I don't know who 2 out of the 3 are. I'll just comment on the only one I unfortunately know, Brandy. She looked ok even with the short shorts - she's got the legs to work them but her face can no longer carry off the long hair - that hair needs to be cut STAT! Oh, and the fillers are off the charts. As to persona, she seemed very very stilted and restrained and not at all even close to her usual raunchy self. A good thing but doesn't make for shock ratings. Only got thru 1/2 of the show so perhaps after a few more drinks Brandy exposed herself , fell down or tossed a few F bombs and Tampax to the crowd.

In general, I was at first put off that there wasn't any "live audience" noise but as things progressed, I liked that. There are many things that didn't work on this show and other potentially good things that could have been capitalized on. The games and the prank call bits were uber stupid.  With major fixes, do I think that the show  might have potential? Perhaps, yes.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Was this posted?  I stopped bold-ing. 

*Kocktails with Khloe' a komplete kalamity: Review*

*It's komplete krap!*

"Kocktails with Khloe" arrived on A+Es sister FYI channel Wednesday night because TV desperately needed yet another talk/reality/docu-series featuring members of that krazy Kardashian krew.

Yes *****es its another Kardashian show, Khloe, 31, said to open the program.

Like, OMG  please no.

*Kocktails was a miserable mishmash of fast talking and kwik kamera kuts that was as difficult to follow as a gum-popping waitress in a loud bar.*

Joining Khloe for her kranked up kalamity were a kollection of krazy kool celebs like her supermodel sister Kendall, Real Housewife Brandi Glanville, komedian Kym Whitley and actress Aisha Tyler.

Our fame grew into us as we were growing up, said Kendall at one point while discussing something that had nothing to do with much of anything.

The ladies oogled Sharone Hakman, Khloes on-set chef, komplained about dating and then played a game ripped off from the dating web site Tinder that they called Swiper. The women swiped left or right on a TV screen that showed people they wanted to bang like Michael Fassbender or Cate Blanchett.

If I were into to girls I would want someone with more meat on them, said Khloe of the two-time Oscar-winning actress.

Kocktails which styles itself as a dinner party, offered lots of dumb games and is filmed in different "rooms" on a set designed to look like Khloes home. The women started out in a fake kitchen then moved to a kouch in the living room. Then they sat at a table and had the shows single compelling half-minute when Tyler started to talk about the lack of diversity at the Oscars this year. Khloe kwickly killed the moment interrupting to say it was time to play another game.

Kocktails does get credit for doing something different. The set features 22 hidden kameras like on Big Brother so every kough is kaught on kamera. Theres no audience and no crew on set so its a talk show that is filmed like a voyeuristic reality show.

But there was no krackling konversation, just a lot of jibber-jabber and ridiculous games like one Khloe called Do Me in which she asked the women questions about their sex lives. Later she had Kendall krank-kall their sister Kim Kardashian and joke that the 20-year old model was pregnant.

It was kramp-inducing television.

And just when it kouldn't get any weirder, rapper Snoop Dogg showed up to talk about smoking pot and how he gets high every single day. Even the Snoop, who is probably one of the best talk show guests around, kouldnt save this one. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/kocktails-khloe-review-article-1.2504060


----------



## AEGIS

limom said:


> So wrong!
> Khloe Kardashian continues to pick over the carcass of her brain damaged husband for any last morsel of media attention. Its like watching a vulture with a high priced publicity team. Kardashian is making the rounds of New York media promoting her upcoming talk show Kocktails with Khloe where she consumes a whole live pig left for her by the natives while giggling at prepared jokes from her remarkably gay male guests.
> 
> Kardashians maturation was stunted long before her head went through the windshield and stopped the clock forever. She finds it hard to relate to adults so in a pinch she lifts her dress and bends over a couch and thinks about marmalade. For media appearances she repeats a salacious story her mom made her memorize in the car. Kardashian shocked Andy Cohen with news that she and Lamar had made a sex tape. The film is locked in a safe next to the empty spot where Kims sex tape sat until Kris Jenner completed negotiations with Vivid. Everybody cheered and applauded and Andy Cohen mused to himself how Joe *****s dick would taste in his mouth and smiled insanely.
> *
> In my day, unattractive women knew better than to talk about their sexual encounters. Its like a homeless guy Yelping his restaurant review of the dumpster*. Lamar cant speak so theres nobody to stop this 200 lb twelve year old with the snorts. Somebody get Odom a chalkboard. Lets see what you wrote here. Kill Lammy. Why are you handing me a pillow?
> 
> Photo Credit: FameFlynet



the bold is the funniest thing i've read in a long time


----------



## Pursejoy9

Encore Hermes said:


> Was this posted?  I stopped bold-ing.
> 
> *Kocktails with Khloe' a komplete kalamity: Review*
> 
> *It's komplete krap!*
> 
> "Kocktails with Khloe" arrived on A+Es sister FYI channel Wednesday night because TV desperately needed yet another talk/reality/docu-series featuring members of that krazy Kardashian krew.
> 
> Yes *****es its another Kardashian show, Khloe, 31, said to open the program.
> 
> Like, OMG  please no.
> 
> *Kocktails was a miserable mishmash of fast talking and kwik kamera kuts that was as difficult to follow as a gum-popping waitress in a loud bar.*
> 
> Joining Khloe for her kranked up kalamity were a kollection of krazy kool celebs like her supermodel sister Kendall, Real Housewife Brandi Glanville, komedian Kym Whitley and actress Aisha Tyler.
> 
> Our fame grew into us as we were growing up, said Kendall at one point while discussing something that had nothing to do with much of anything.
> 
> The ladies oogled Sharone Hakman, Khloes on-set chef, komplained about dating and then played a game ripped off from the dating web site Tinder that they called Swiper. The women swiped left or right on a TV screen that showed people they wanted to bang like Michael Fassbender or Cate Blanchett.
> 
> If I were into to girls I would want someone with more meat on them, said Khloe of the two-time Oscar-winning actress.
> 
> Kocktails which styles itself as a dinner party, offered lots of dumb games and is filmed in different "rooms" on a set designed to look like Khloes home. The women started out in a fake kitchen then moved to a kouch in the living room. Then they sat at a table and had the shows single compelling half-minute when Tyler started to talk about the lack of diversity at the Oscars this year. Khloe kwickly killed the moment interrupting to say it was time to play another game.
> 
> Kocktails does get credit for doing something different. The set features 22 hidden kameras like on Big Brother so every kough is kaught on kamera. Theres no audience and no crew on set so its a talk show that is filmed like a voyeuristic reality show.
> 
> But there was no krackling konversation, just a lot of jibber-jabber and ridiculous games like one Khloe called Do Me in which she asked the women questions about their sex lives. Later she had Kendall krank-kall their sister Kim Kardashian and joke that the 20-year old model was pregnant.
> 
> It was kramp-inducing television.
> 
> And just when it kouldn't get any weirder, rapper Snoop Dogg showed up to talk about smoking pot and how he gets high every single day. Even the Snoop, who is probably one of the best talk show guests around, kouldnt save this one.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/kocktails-khloe-review-article-1.2504060


Sounds like some nut locked them in a basement and has surveillance. No crew and no audience means no budget. The only one getting paid is khloe.


----------



## berrydiva

The reviews for the show were really bad. The network was probably banking on a certain percentage of her millions of social networking followers to tune in to at least the premiere. From the way it sounds, seems like the numbers were disappointing. 

Why didn't she do this as a youtube show and make money from ad placement and sponsors? She has 40 million IG followers (I know many bought) that can translate into decent viewership on YouTube....hell she can even have commercial breaks like any other show. 

I feel like with all if their ventures, it could be so much better but the execution is always half-a$$ed. There seems to be no interest in them doing a short-term investment for a longer term greater payoff.


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Was this posted?  I stopped bold-ing.
> 
> *Kocktails with Khloe' a komplete kalamity: Review*
> 
> *It's komplete krap!*
> 
> "Kocktails with Khloe" arrived on A+E&#8217;s sister FYI channel Wednesday night because TV desperately needed yet another talk/reality/docu-series featuring members of that krazy Kardashian krew.
> 
> &#8220;Yes *****es it&#8217;s another Kardashian show,&#8221; Khloe, 31, said to open the program.
> 
> Like, OMG &#8212; please no.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/kocktails-khloe-review-article-1.2504060


 

 The show sounds embarrassingly stupid and as entertaining as watching paint dry. FAIL


----------



## amoxie92

Why does she smile like that!?


----------



## berrydiva

amoxie92 said:


> Why does she smile like that!?


Because she already had a crooked smile naturally and now it's emphasized in a weird way because she injected ish in her lips. 

That's what all people who have lip injections look like to me


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> The reviews for the show were really bad. The network was probably banking on a certain percentage of her millions of social networking followers to tune in to at least the premiere. From the way it sounds, seems like the numbers were disappointing.
> 
> Why didn't she do this as a youtube show and make money from ad placement and sponsors? She has 40 million IG followers (I know many bought) that can translate into decent viewership on YouTube....hell she can even have commercial breaks like any other show.
> 
> I feel like with all if their ventures, it could be so much better but the execution is always half-a$$ed. There seems to be no interest in them doing a short-term investment for a longer term greater payoff.



they do everything for a quick buck which tells me that eventually their time will be over


----------



## lanasyogamama

From Daily Mail.


----------



## berrydiva

Why though?


----------



## limom

AEGIS said:


> they do everything for a quick buck which tells me that eventually their time will be over



And yet, they last and last and last.


----------



## Sasha2012

While her sisters may be all about flashing their Calvins, this reality star prefers something a little more classic - showing off her granny panties.

Khloe Kardashian decided to transform a day out with Kourtney and Kylie Jenner - and the Keeping Up With the Kardashian cameras - into a glamorous affair, but it did not go quite to plan.

The 31-year-old was spotted showing off her curves in Calabasas, California, on Friday, in a skin tight gold maxi dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-Kylie-Jenner-Kourtney.html#ixzz3y2JUfcT5


----------



## White Orchid

VPL and your butt pads on display.  Nice one Koko!


----------



## V0N1B2

That dress looks like some cheap Forever 21 piece of crap.  The side seams! Lawd!
Surely she can afford better quality dresses. Right?
Do better koko. That see-through cheap poly/cotton/modal crap ain't doing you any favours.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

A mess


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> While her sisters may be all about flashing their Calvins, this reality star prefers something a little more classic - showing off her granny panties.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian decided to transform a day out with Kourtney and Kylie Jenner - and the Keeping Up With the Kardashian cameras - into a glamorous affair, but it did not go quite to plan.
> 
> The 31-year-old was spotted showing off her curves in Calabasas, California, on Friday, in a skin tight gold maxi dress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-Kylie-Jenner-Kourtney.html#ixzz3y2JUfcT5



Not only are her thighs bulging out of her panties, her back fat is bulging out of her bra!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Note man comforting dog from approaching wooki






Zimbio


----------



## Encore Hermes

Find the photoshop (hint hips)








Lsa


----------



## prettyprincess

Jayne1 said:


> She didn't lose that much weight. She was never huge to begin with.
> 
> I suspect she wanted to look like Kim, small waist and all, and Kim also couldn't look the way she does without surgery and lipo.



Prob a Brazilian butt lift. She transferred all the fat to her butt.


----------



## chowlover2

If I saw this traveling freak show walking down the street I would burst out laughing. That dress on Khloe is terrible. She is trying so hard to be Kim it's comical.


----------



## White Orchid

Am I the only one seeing very obvious butt pads?  Surely not, come on.

If (and that's a huge if IMO) she had surgery, then why the need to wear those horrible plaid shirts covering her bottom?


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> That dress looks like some cheap Forever 21 piece of crap. * The side seams! Lawd!*
> Surely she can afford better quality dresses. Right?
> Do better koko. That see-through cheap poly/cotton/modal crap ain't doing you any favours.


 
The seams are fighting for the sake of our eyesight to hold it together. ush:




White Orchid said:


> *Am I the only one seeing very obvious butt pads?*  Surely not, come on.


 
Nope, looks like these ones again...


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Note man comforting dog from approaching wooki
> 
> www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/Khloe+Kardashian+Kourtney+Khloe+Kardashian+pWd8-vp5fVNl.jpg
> Zimbio


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> The seams are fighting for the sake of our eyesight to hold it together. ush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, looks like these ones again...


Yep that's what I see right down to that horrible, distinct line under her butt cheeks!  So trashy.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> From Daily Mail.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/01/23/01/307C3E9300000578-3412975-image-m-26_1453513725274.jpg



Eww


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> If I saw this traveling freak show walking down the street I would burst out laughing. That dress on Khloe is terrible. She is trying so hard to be Kim it's comical.



That's what I have been saying.

I wonder if Kim looks at Khloe and thinks how unoriginal she is.


----------



## poopsie

Granny panties............granny booties..............hobble skirt.............bustle butt................ wait, what century are we in? :weird:


----------



## starsandbucks

What makes Khloe's Looks even more LOLsy is that they're at a strip mall in the suburbs! I'm assuming they're getting those shake salads they love so much (that's where that place is) but that mall also has a Radio Shack, a now shut-down and empty Von's, a CVS, a Fed-Ex/Kinkos, dentist office, chiropractor, shoe repair place, etc... It's reaaaaalllly not a skintight, see-thru, stilettos kind of scene.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I was reading about the show and this popped up






Looks fake to me


----------



## arnott

Encore Hermes said:


> I was reading about the show and this popped up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fake to me



That looks so disgusting!  And yes looks very fake.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> That looks so disgusting!  And yes looks very fake.



It looks like an a$$ a lot of women have naturally....hardly disgusting.  Unfortunately, for her's was lab created though.


----------



## Peachysweet2013

Encore Hermes said:


> I was reading about the show and this popped up
> 
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/khloe.gif?w=700
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fake to me




OMG I was JUST about to post this image!!!!


----------



## Peachysweet2013

I tried to catch it with the muscle of her
thighs extended, BC it shows that they are sitting "on top" of her body instead of being a part of it.  Definitely fake.


----------



## Lola69

If allegedly she had surgery then when? Doesn't she take pics of herself everyday? Wouldn't she need to stay away for awhile or at least a good few weeks? I'm really curious.


----------



## berrydiva

Lola69 said:


> If allegedly she had surgery then when? Doesn't she take pics of herself everyday? Wouldn't she need to stay away for awhile or at least a good few weeks? I'm really curious.



Google Brazilian butt lift and Dr Miami or Dr J curves.  It doesn't have any significant healing time. It's just fat transfers not implants like with breast implants. Fat transfers are supposed to give a more natural look only thing is that you can always tell because they go too far. But she has rappers and athlete to try and get so she needs something....that plus her DSLs.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> I was reading about the show and this popped up
> bossip.files.wordpress.com/2016/01/khloe.gif?w=700
> 
> Looks fake to me



It has no movement. Smh. Do people think folks have no idea what a real donk looks like be it a muscular one or a fatty and everything in between?


----------



## AEGIS

starsandbucks said:


> What makes Khloe's Looks even more LOLsy is that they're at a strip mall in the suburbs! I'm assuming they're getting those shake salads they love so much (that's where that place is) but that mall also has a Radio Shack, a now shut-down and empty Von's, a CVS, a Fed-Ex/Kinkos, dentist office, chiropractor, shoe repair place, etc... It's reaaaaalllly not a skintight, see-thru, stilettos kind of scene.



lol the RadioShack was all I needed to know


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> It looks like an a$$ a lot of women have naturally....hardly disgusting.  Unfortunately, for her's was lab created though.



hmm hers looks really fake.


----------



## berrydiva

I thought all Radio Shacks closed? Lol


----------



## michie

I tried to watch her show since I have that channel on my Sling TV pkg. It was too awkward and her guests were no one I wanted to see. I turned it off after Aisha Tyler arrived.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> It looks like an a$$ a lot of women have naturally....hardly disgusting.  Unfortunately, for her's was lab created though.



Sorry, but no one wants to see Khloe shaking her a$$ in a thong!


----------



## lanasyogamama

michie said:


> I tried to watch her show since I have that channel on my Sling TV pkg. It was too awkward and her guests were no one I wanted to see. I turned it off after Aisha Tyler arrived.



Aisha Tyler was on?  That disappoints me.


----------



## White Orchid

michie said:


> I tried to watch her show since I have that channel on my Sling TV pkg. It was too awkward and her guests were no one I wanted to see. I turned it off after Aisha Tyler arrived.


Just curious, what's wrong with Aisha Tyler?


----------



## Caz71

Luv her Cartier stack!


----------



## michie

White Orchid said:


> Just curious, what's wrong with Aisha Tyler?



I'm just not interested in her.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Sorry, but no one wants to see Khloe shaking her a$$ in a thong!




You mean you don't want to...clearly there are folks that wanna see since she keeps selling it. Lol.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Just curious, what's wrong with Aisha Tyler?



Who is she?


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Who is she?



http://www.google.com/search?q=aisha+tyler


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> You mean you don't want to...clearly there are folks that wanna see since she keeps selling it. Lol.


What's that old saying about fool's being parted from their money?


----------



## Lola69

berrydiva said:


> Google Brazilian butt lift and Dr Miami or Dr J curves.  It doesn't have any significant healing time. It's just fat transfers not implants like with breast implants. Fat transfers are supposed to give a more natural look only thing is that you can always tell because they go too far. But she has rappers and athlete to try and get so she needs something....that plus her DSLs.




I see thanks. So weird that people do that.


----------



## pinkfeet

Lola69 said:


> If allegedly she had surgery then when? Doesn't she take pics of herself everyday? Wouldn't she need to stay away for awhile or at least a good few weeks? I'm really curious.



The media helps celebs ALL the time. Just because they say someone was at so so with pics doesn't mean they actually were. 

The public is naive to think even all this social media live and true. 

We are manipulated all the time, with celebs, politicians, etc. So, yes they can have surgery whenever they want and get away with it.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> It looks like an a$$ a lot of women have naturally....hardly disgusting.  Unfortunately, for her's was lab created though.



i so totally disagree!  natural or not - it is just awful to see.



pinkfeet said:


> The media helps celebs ALL the time. *Just because they say someone was at so so with pics doesn't mean they actually were.
> 
> The public is naive to think even all this social media live and true. *
> 
> We are manipulated all the time, with celebs, politicians, etc. So, yes they can have surgery whenever they want and get away with it.





yes!!!!   someone proved this last year on Kim's thread - they used the same argument "that she posts pics of herself everyday"  so how could she have been somewhere having work done.   someone pointed out - with proof - that the pic was NOT taken that day and that it was several months ago when it actually was!! 





michie said:


> I tried to watch her show since I have that channel on my Sling TV pkg. It was too awkward and her guests were no one I wanted to see.* I turned it off after Aisha Tyler arrived*.




i can't blame you!!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i so totally disagree!  natural or not - it is just awful to see.


Honestly, I'd rather look at Khloe's lab butt than Kim's or Chyna's...Khloe's isn't bad especially with some of the awful ones I've seen at gutter strip clubs (don't ask). *shudder*



> i can't blame you!!!


What's the issue with Aisha Tyler?


----------



## limom

K.Michelle is the WORST, ever


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> K.Michelle is the WORST, ever



Ooh yes! Her's is awful. Forgot about her.


----------



## AEGIS

michie said:


> I'm just not interested in her.



Oh I didn't know we got that chanel with Sling.  Maybe I'll check it out so I can be judgey


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> K.Michelle is the WORST, ever




for real!!!!  





berrydiva said:


> Honestly, I'd rather look at Khloe's lab butt than Kim's or Chyna's...Khloe's isn't bad *especially with some of the awful ones I've seen at gutter strip clubs (don't ask).* *shudder*
> 
> What's the issue with Aisha Tyler?






awww come on now!!!  that sounds like a story we need to hear!!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> awww come on now!!!  that sounds like a story we need to hear!!!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Every time I end up at one, I re-evaluate my friends and my ability to make good decisions.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Every time I end up at one, I re-evaluate my friends and my ability to make good decisions.






  so funny!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## michie

AEGIS said:


> Oh I didn't know we got that chanel with Sling.  Maybe I'll check it out so I can be judgey



It's part of an add-on package.


----------



## bag-princess

*Watch Out Ice Cube - the Kardashians Have Their Eyes On Your Son!!*

posted 1/21/15

*Khloé Kardashian*'s new talk show _Kocktails With Khloé_ is turning into as much of a TMI-fest as _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, and on last night's episode, the reality star admitted she was feeling pretty thirsty for rising star *O'Shea Jackson Jr*.

During some kind of "swipe left, swipe right" game, *Ice Cube*'s son's face popped up on the screen and Khloé admitted to her guests *Aisha Tyler *and *Kym Whitley* that she would swipe right for O'Shea. "I would bang him," she declared. 

And she isn't the only one. Khloé's sis *Kendall Jenner*, who appeared to be on the show to serve drinks, added that her mom *Kris Jenner* would also break off a piece of O'Shea. In fact, Kendall said, "mom would bang everyone on this list."  


http://www.bet.com/news/celebrities...ardashians-have-their-eyes-on-ice-cube-s.html




---------------




this does not sound like any show that will last long!


----------



## Encore Hermes

"And she isn't the only one. Khloé's sis Kendall Jenner, who appeared to be on the show to serve drinks, added that her *mom Kris Jenner would also break off a piece of O'Shea. In fact, Kendall said, "mom would bang everyone on this list."* 








Probably when _bang everyone on the list, Kris_ had the sex talk with her daughters it was a live demonstration


----------



## berrydiva

"Mom would bang everyone on the list". Goodness. Awesome. Get some Kris...I guess.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> K.Michelle is the WORST, ever


 

Yes!! Hers is bad although, B.Chynas is the worst IMO... and Nicki Minajs


----------



## White Orchid

Who is K Michelle???

Never mind.  Just Googled her.


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Yes!! Hers is bad although, B.Chynas is the worst IMO... and Nicki Minajs



Low key, I want a booty like Nicki's...girl my inner thot would be on 1000..I'm already extra at times right now.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> *Watch Out Ice Cube - the Kardashians Have Their Eyes On Your Son!!*
> 
> posted 1/21/15
> 
> Khloé Kardashian's new talk show _Kocktails With Khloé_ is turning into as much of a TMI-fest as _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, and on last night's episode, the reality star admitted she was feeling pretty thirsty for rising star O'Shea Jackson Jr.
> 
> During some kind of "swipe left, swipe right" game, *Ice Cube**'s son's face popped up on the screen and Khloé admitted to her guests Aisha Tyler and Kym Whitley that she would swipe right for O'Shea. "I would bang him," she declared*.
> 
> And she isn't the only one. Khloé's sis Kendall Jenner, who appeared to be on the show to serve drinks, added that her mom Kris Jenner would also break off a piece of O'Shea. In fact, Kendall said, "mom would bang everyone on this list."
> 
> 
> http://www.bet.com/news/celebrities...ardashians-have-their-eyes-on-ice-cube-s.html


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> "And she isn't the only one. Khloé's sis Kendall Jenner, who appeared to be on the show to serve drinks, added that her *mom Kris Jenner would also break off a piece of O'Shea. In fact, Kendall said, "mom would bang everyone on this list."*
> 
> rs721.pbsrc.com/albums/ww218/ai8bench/GIFS/2gv68uf.gif~c200
> 
> 
> Probably when _bang everyone on the list, Kris_ had the sex talk with her daughters it was a live demonstration










The thirst is real.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> "And she isn't the only one. Khloé's sis Kendall Jenner, who appeared to be on the show to serve drinks, added that her *mom Kris Jenner would also break off a piece of O'Shea. In fact, Kendall said, "mom would bang everyone on this list."*
> 
> rs721.pbsrc.com/albums/ww218/ai8bench/GIFS/2gv68uf.gif~c200
> 
> 
> Probably when _bang everyone on the list, Kris_ had the sex talk with her daughters it was a live demonstration



pefect use of a gif


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Low key, *I want a booty like Nicki's*...girl my inner thot would be on 1000..I'm already extra at times right now.


 

Say what now???  You don't want this mess... 





tumblr

Her thigh doesn't even know it's supposed to be attached to her a$$ anymore!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Say what now???  You don't want this mess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> Her thigh doesn't even know it's supposed to be attached to her a$$ anymore!



Well no I don't want that... maybe how it looks when she's standing and other explicit things I can't say on tpf...let's just say I'd twerk on some thangs...lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Well no I don't want that... maybe how it looks when she's standing and other explicit things I can't say on tpf...let's just say I'd twerk on some thangs...lol.


 

I get what your saying...


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I get what your saying...



Lmao!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

To everyone considering butt "enhancements"... please get the thighs to match 
I'm tired of seeing super fat a**es on chicken legs


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I prefer an a$$ (big or small) that looks fit and toned by squats, kickbacks and raises. 

Inject or implant at your peril.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Say what now???  You don't want this mess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> Her thigh doesn't even know it's supposed to be attached to her a$$ anymore!


 Ew!
How can she even sleep lying down???


----------



## Jayne1

Lola69 said:


> If allegedly she had surgery then when? Doesn't she take pics of herself everyday? Wouldn't she need to stay away for awhile or at least a good few weeks? I'm really curious.





bag-princess said:


> someone proved this last year on Kim's thread - they used the same argument "that she posts pics of herself everyday"  so how could she have been somewhere having work done.   someone pointed out - with proof - that the pic was NOT taken that day and that it was several months ago when it actually was!!



I was going to post what *bag-princess *posted. She could store a few photos for those days when she's recovering and can't go outside. 

It's not like she's seen by thousands, roaming the streets. Her personal pap takes a picture and we have no idea when it was taken, just when she posts it.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


>



:lolots::lolots:   girl they don't want to get on Cube's list.  





berrydiva said:


> Well no I don't want that... *maybe how it looks when she's standing and other explicit things I can't say on tpf*...let's just say I'd twerk on some thangs...lol.






oh honey!!!!  if you ever see a naked pic of those oversized and out of shape filled to the max with silicon butts you think differently!   it ain't pretty.    it looks sooooo much better inside clothes and that ain't saying a whole lot!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I was going to post what *bag-princess *posted. She could store a few photos for those days when she's recovering and can't go outside.
> 
> *It's not like she's seen by thousands, roaming the streets.* Her personal pap takes a picture and we have no idea when it was taken, just when she posts it.





exactly!!!  it is not like watching live tv as-it-happens!!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> :lolots::lolots:   girl they don't want to get on Cube's list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh honey!!!!  if you ever see a naked pic of those oversized and out of shape filled to the max with silicon butts you think differently!   it ain't pretty.    it looks sooooo much better inside clothes and that ain't saying a whole lot!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Y'all stop ruining my fantasy


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Y'all stop ruining my fantasy





   sorry!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lola69

pinkfeet said:


> The media helps celebs ALL the time. Just because they say someone was at so so with pics doesn't mean they actually were.
> 
> 
> 
> The public is naive to think even all this social media live and true.
> 
> 
> 
> We are manipulated all the time, with celebs, politicians, etc. So, yes they can have surgery whenever they want and get away with it.




I never trust social media it just seems like she has a lot of time on her hands. It also seems like the Kardashian family needs acceptance from social media on the daily so one would assume they're constantly posting. Trust me I know how much corporate tries to controls us. It's sad really.


----------



## caitlin1214

Jayne1 said:


> Shouldn't it be Kourt withe the unnatural belly button?  She's had 3 kids, but seems to snap back.
> 
> Khloe was always hiding her stomach, and now she's showing a manufactured belly button.  Does that mean a tummy tuck at her age?  Weird.
> 
> I wonder if Kourt knows, or if Khloe disappears for a few days the way Kim does.



That's kute. Khloe thinks she has killer abs.


Um, these are killer abs. (And not manufactured, to boot.)


----------



## JessicaKate89

caitlin1214 said:


> That's kute. Khloe thinks she has killer abs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, these are killer abs. (And not manufactured, to boot.)




The photoshop on this doesn't bother you like the phot shop on Kardashian pics?


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Say what now???  You don't want this mess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> Her thigh doesn't even know it's supposed to be attached to her a$$ anymore!



OMG - shocking and pathetic.


----------



## caitlin1214

JessicaKate89 said:


> The photoshop on this doesn't bother you like the phot shop on Kardashian pics?



No, because other than the bear claws being gone from Brie's stomach, and save for the touch-ups, that's pretty much how they look all the time.


----------



## berrydiva

The Bella girls have sick bodies IRL.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> The Bella girls have sick bodies IRL.



Exactly. If Khloe was working out "in beast mode" as she's perpetuating, she'd have a body like Nikki Bella by now. 


But she doesn't, so she, um, doesn't.


----------



## PrincessGina

Lounorada said:


> Say what now???  You don't want this mess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> Her thigh doesn't even know it's supposed to be attached to her a$$ anymore!



Looks like she's sitting on a giant ball sack :/


----------



## dangerouscurves

JessicaKate89 said:


> The photoshop on this doesn't bother you like the phot shop on Kardashian pics?




Even if it's photoshopped the girls have a good 'base' to start with. They were not photoshopped from flabby to those tight-muscular bodies.


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Low key, I want a booty like Nicki's...girl my inner thot would be on 1000..I'm already extra at times right now.



Slap to the face--&#12299; snap outta it! You do NOT want a Nikki booty!


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Say what now???  You don't want this mess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr
> 
> Her thigh doesn't even know it's supposed to be attached to her a$$ anymore!



That looks sooooooo painful!!


----------



## White Orchid

I don't get why Khloe plays with her lips.  Looking at her childhood pix, seems like she always had thick lips.


----------



## Vienna

I absolutely love Khloe's hair short!! So much nicer on her than the long hair !


----------



## berrydiva

Ladybug09 said:


> Slap to the face--&#12299; snap outta it! You do NOT want a Nikki booty!


----------



## TC1

Awww, look at that pic and all the "vintage" noses!!


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> Awww, look at that pic and all the "vintage" noses!!




and vintage faces!
no idea about rob, but none of them look like the face they were born with is the one they have now and that includes caitlynn


----------



## HULAHO

White Orchid said:


> I don't get why Khloe plays with her lips.  Looking at her childhood pix, seems like she always had thick lips.


 


So obvious Khloe isn't a Kardashian.


----------



## JessicaKate89

caitlin1214 said:


> No, because other than the bear claws being gone from Brie's stomach, and save for the touch-ups, that's pretty much how they look all the time.




Really? Because never having heard of these girls before I googled pictures of them and they certainly don't look like that in all their pics. Don't get me wrong, they look great with or without the photoshopping and I'm not personally offended by photoshop because I understand it's widely used in the industry but it seems a bit hypocritical.


----------



## kittenslingerie

YSoLovely said:


> To everyone considering butt "enhancements"... please get the thighs to match
> I'm tired of seeing super fat a**es on chicken legs



I'm the opposite, not a fan of big legs. That said Kourtney's thighs are my favorite in the family. They aren't too big or too small.


----------



## pinkfeet

Holy crap, wow did Courtney need a nose job. Yikes.


----------



## Vienna

HULAHO said:


> So obvious Khloe isn't a Kardashian.




She looks nothing like the rest of her family.


----------



## StopHammertime

PrincessGina said:


> Looks like she's sitting on a giant ball sack :/




Omg I am DYING [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

Vienna said:


> She looks nothing like the rest of her family.



I thought so too  but then I took a closer look at Rob. She and Rob do resemble each other here. 

Kim and Kourt - not attractive girls. That nose on Kourt had its own zip code!


----------



## dr.pepper

This is always my fave thread. The convo goes in so many different directions in the best possible way. [emoji1]


----------



## limom

VickyB said:


> I thought so too  but then I took a closer look at Rob. She and Rob do resemble each other here.
> 
> Kim and Kourt - not attractive girls. That nose on Kourt had its own zip code!



Well, Rob and Khloe are half sibling.


----------



## Stephie2800

White Orchid said:


> I don't get why Khloe plays with her lips.  Looking at her childhood pix, seems like she always had thick lips.



Kris looks amazing in this pic


----------



## White Orchid

Stephie2800 said:


> Kris looks amazing in this pic



She was always an attractive woman.  God only knows why she ruined it all.  Her nose was fine - now it's all Michael Jackson-esque!  And don't get me started on those concrete fillers.


----------



## Stephie2800

White Orchid said:


> She was always an attractive woman.  God only knows why she ruined it all.  Her nose was fine - now it's all Michael Jackson-esque!  And don't get me started on those concrete fillers.



Yes, I hate her current nose!


----------



## kittenslingerie

White Orchid said:


> She was always an attractive woman.  God only knows why she ruined it all.  Her nose was fine - now it's all Michael Jackson-esque!  And don't get me started on those concrete fillers.



The nose on Kris in that old picture is already a nose job.


----------



## DC-Cutie

kittenslingerie said:


> The nose on Kris in that old picture is already a nose job.



I think she had lots of fillers around the nose, no so much a nose job.  Either way, it looks strange


----------



## tweegy

I saw the show from this week.. all their faces look absolutely ridiculous now. Too much makeup and PS...Thought I was watching Botched.


----------



## berrydiva

Kris already had the botched nose in that pic though :wondering


----------



## Tivo

JessicaKate89 said:


> The photoshop on this doesn't bother you like the phot shop on Kardashian pics?


Have you ever seen the Bella Twins? Any airbrushing is inconsequential


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Kris already had the botched nose in that pic though :wondering




Yep!


----------



## Swanky

*          Lamar Odom            I'm Living Next to Khloe Now             .... Thanks to Khloe        *

 * 



[URL="http://www.tmz.com/person/lamar-odom/"]
Lamar Odom has a new lease on life ... in Calabasas, thanks to estranged wife Khloe Kardashian.
 We've learned Khloe has leased a home for Lamar just blocks from her  home in The Oaks, an exclusive gated community. Our Kardashian sources  say Khloe's name is on the lease, which makes sense. Lamar is still in  no position to sign contracts.
 Although Lamar is not living with Khloe, they are spending time together. He was spotted at her home Monday and looked good.
 Khloe has vowed to stick by Lamar during his rehab after his near-fatal OD, and she's clearly staying true to her word.

[/URL]

*


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz3yOf5URfo
​


----------



## Encore Hermes

_Our Kardashian sources say Khloe's name is on the lease, which makes sense.* Lamar is still in no position to sign contracts.*_

But when he was brain dead he could sign the papers stopping the divorce. I hope they don't talk him into filming on the show.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> _Our Kardashian sources say Khloe's name is on the lease, which makes sense.* Lamar is still in no position to sign contracts.*_
> 
> But when he was brain dead he could sign the papers stopping the divorce. *I hope they don't talk him into filming on the show*.



Oh dear god no. PMK is completely evil, however, and she will do anything for $$ and ratings.


----------



## Jayne1

kittenslingerie said:


> The nose on Kris in that old picture is already a nose job.





DC-Cutie said:


> I think she had lots of fillers around the nose, no so much a nose job.  Either way, it looks strange



Agree with *kittenslingerie*&#8230; this seems to be her second nose job and she went too far, or, as some have suggested, the nose cartilage got ruined with coke, which never occurred to me.  It was really wonky for a bit.

Anyway, it looks better now, so I think it's lots of fillers in the nose, to kind of even it out and fill it back out.  And fillers around it too, of course,


----------



## candy2100

Can someone explain to me what is going on in the Nicki Minaj pics?  Is that line from where her thigh that's held up is going into the butt area, and it's weird like that because her butt is filler??


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> _Our Kardashian sources say Khloe's name is on the lease, which makes sense.* Lamar is still in no position to sign contracts.*_
> 
> But when he was brain dead he could sign the papers stopping the divorce. I hope they don't talk him into filming on the show.



And he can give an interview to TMZ apparently...


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> And he can give an interview to TMZ apparently...




is a kartrashian miiiiiracleeee, praise the mighty dollar!


----------



## guccimamma

Encore Hermes said:


> _Our Kardashian sources say Khloe's name is on the lease, which makes sense.* Lamar is still in no position to sign contracts.*_
> 
> But when he was brain dead he could sign the papers stopping the divorce. I hope they don't talk him into filming on the show.




wonder how long the lease is.


----------



## dr.pepper

Is she still w/ Harden?


----------



## JessicaKate89

Can't wait for the comments when the latest daily mail article gets posted in here lol


----------



## guccimamma

JessicaKate89 said:


> Can't wait for the comments when the latest daily mail article gets posted in here lol



she gross on so many levels. middle school kids have more sense than this idiot.


----------



## pixiejenna

JessicaKate89 said:


> Can't wait for the comments when the latest daily mail article gets posted in here lol



What article? Now I want to know


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian donned black outfits and matching thigh-high suede boots at West Hollywood hotspot The Nice Guy on Friday night.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings partied alongside an entourage of gal pals, which may or may not have included Khloe's ex-boyfriend French Montana.

The 31-year-old reality star has been rocking the same plaited hairstyle since Wednesday and flashed her bra with the daring ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Hollywood-hotspot-Nice-Guy.html#ixzz3ykLEBoQu


----------



## TC1

So, she loved her short hair so much she had to go right back to fake hair and these awful braids?. SMH.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> So, she loved her short hair so much she had to go right back to fake hair and these awful braids?. SMH.



It's just a style though....she would need extensions for the braids, no?. Is it really that serious?


----------



## TC1

berrydiva said:


> It's just a style though....she would need extensions for the braids, no?. Is it really that serious?


 
Not serious no, but she was just on TV saying how she needed a change so bad and loves her new short hair.


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> Not serious no, but she was just on TV saying how she needed a change so bad and loves her new short hair.



Having a different style for one or 2 days doesn't mean she doesn't love her short hair. Mutually exclusive.


----------



## poopsie

My god let it go. Why people are grilled over innocuous observations/opinions is beyond me.


----------



## Hanna1

Are those braids a trend in LA, or is it just the Kardashian sisters?


----------



## VickyB

She looks so much better with the shorter hair.


----------



## berrydiva

Hanna1 said:


> Are those braids a trend in LA, or is it just the Kardashian sisters?



I can't comment on if it's an LA trend but I've seen people wearing french braids, many places, since forever. I didn't know they were seen as a trend.


----------



## AEGIS

berrydiva said:


> I can't comment on if it's an LA trend but I've seen people wearing french braids, many places, since forever. I didn't know they were seen as a trend.



yea.....but u know once they do them it is a trend.  i call them something that most ppl hate...meh


----------



## twinkle.tink

AEGIS said:


> yea.....but u know once they do them it is a trend.  i call them something that most ppl hate...meh



People hate french braids?

 Very popular here in the bay area...have been since I was a kid & I am sure for many years before.

My daughter & I  wear them both for the style itself and great wavy hair after.


----------



## AEGIS

twinkle.tink said:


> People hate french braids?
> 
> Very popular here in the bay area...have been since I was a kid & I am sure for many years before.
> 
> My daughter & I  wear them both for the style itself and great wavy hair after.



lol no ....i wasn't making myself clear


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lipo scars on her arms...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those braids do nothing for Khloe's face....


----------



## ChanelMommy

The braids don't suit her face..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So Khloe has the audacity to get snarky about Blac Chyna's arrest, conveniently forgetting her own DUI, lol. Blac's mother reminded her... 

http://www.vibe.com/2016/01/blac-chyna-mother-blasts-khloe-kardashian/


----------



## Jikena

Babydoll Chanel said:


> So Khloe has the audacity to get snarky about Blac Chyna's arrest, conveniently forgetting her own DUI, lol. Blac's mother reminded her...
> 
> http://www.vibe.com/2016/01/blac-chyna-mother-blasts-khloe-kardashian/



 rekt

This family should just stop using Twitter. They get rekt everytime.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> So Khloe has the audacity to get snarky about Blac Chyna's arrest, conveniently forgetting her own DUI, lol. Blac's mother reminded her...
> 
> http://www.vibe.com/2016/01/blac-chyna-mother-blasts-khloe-kardashian/






oooooooooh!!!!!    mama ain't playin'!!


they will never learn!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe is such a lame wanna be poser. I can't wait until someone humbles her fake tough acting a$$.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Khloe is such a lame wanna be poser. I can't wait until someone humbles her fake tough acting a$$.


This.


----------



## knasarae

Maybe I'm just not with the times anymore but I read Blac Chyna's mom's post three times and I still don't understand it.


----------



## Teemu

knasarae said:


> Maybe I'm just not with the times anymore but I read Blac Chyna's mom's post three times and I still don't understand it.




+1 I cannot make sense of it either.


----------



## limom

dark chocolate bagel dipperis a new one for me
Well, khloe should have known better than to play with Chyna's rep.
Mama Tokyo Toni does not play!


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Maybe I'm just not with the times anymore but I read Blac Chyna's mom's post three times and I still don't understand it.



And I'm saddened that I did understand it. Lol. Calling her a dark chocolate bagel dipper is hilarious though.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> And I'm saddened that I did understand it. Lol. Calling her a dark chocolate bagel dipper is hilarious though.



Khloe has a penis?


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> And I'm saddened that I did understand it. Lol. Calling her a dark chocolate bagel dipper is hilarious though.





limom said:


> Khloe has a penis?



  Someone please break it down for me, I hate being in the dark.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Khloe has a penis?



Thought she meant Khloe is nothing more than a warm bagel hole.


----------



## knasarae

Ok, so "dark chocolate bagel dipper" lmaoooo I just had my epiphany.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Ok, so "dark chocolate bagel dipper" lmaoooo I just had my epiphany.



Lmao.


----------



## pukasonqo

knasarae said:


> Maybe I'm just not with the times anymore but I read Blac Chyna's mom's post three times and I still don't understand it.




neither can i
i need a dictionary!
and when koko is going to learn that she is not as tough and as hood as she thinks she is
first kanye gets roasted, now is koko's turn [emoji75]


----------



## Gaby87

I actually think the braids suit her nice, she looks pretty and more feminine


----------



## DC-Cutie

pukasonqo said:


> neither can i
> i need a dictionary!
> and when koko is going to learn that she is not as tough and as hood as she thinks she is
> first kanye gets roasted, now is koko's turn [emoji75]



I don't even think what wrote is covered in a dictionary.  My head started hurting after the 3rd try


----------



## guccimamma

french braids are a trend if you have to add hair to get them, spend the day with a hairstylist, and prance around in front of the paparazzi in clothes that don't fit you.

if you just braid your own, and go about your day...not trendy, just braids. i love them, they make my stick-straight hair wavy like nothing else.


----------



## White Orchid

You need a pretty face to pull off such a severe look (with the hair pulled back so tightly).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> And I'm saddened that I did understand it. Lol. *Calling her a dark chocolate bagel dipper is hilarious though.*



When I read that I said  Well, damn. 

Khloe loves to play tough, throw rocks, then hide her hands and play dumb. If she keeps it up, that mouth of hers is going to write a check she can't cash....


----------



## buzzytoes

Not that I am defending Khloe, but that tweet was so inoccuous it could have been about anything. Sometimes I think these people who are famous for nothing just try to read into everything to get more attention. Or the media does it to drum up business.


----------



## Jujuma

JessicaKate89 said:


> The photoshop on this doesn't bother you like the phot shop on Kardashian pics?




You can get a better body than you had by working out for a couple months/year, but bodies like that come from years of working out and maintaining a certain life style.


----------



## bagsforme

mrsinsyder said:


> Lipo scars on her arms...
> 
> View attachment 3258447



How long ago is that from??  Those are very large to be lipo scars.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> How long ago is that from??  Those are very large to be lipo scars.



That's a really old pic, it's been posted a few times before....think they were from Kim's shower.


----------



## berrydiva

This struggle twerk of hers made my day....why she continues to want us to believe this injected mess is real is just sad and why doesn't she take some twerk lessons from someone, her struggle twerk is the worst.

http://www.instagram.com/p/BBRR3l2S2OH/


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> This struggle twerk of hers made my day....why she continues to want us to believe this injected mess is real is just sad and why doesn't she take some twerk lessons from someone, her struggle twerk is the worst.
> 
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BBRR3l2S2OH/



LOL! Poor Khloe, she should come here and learn a thing or two about a thing or two i.e. cooking and dancing


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe and kourtney are on the cover of architecture digest and it showed their homes. I kept wondering these people have everything houses, cars, money etc and they don't seem satisfied. Khloes closet is to die for. Purses, shoes, accessories galore. I know material things shouldn't make anyone happy but they seem to have all the things they set to want which is money and fame, so why the discontent?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian share the March cover of Architectural Digest, which features their neighboring mansions.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings' homes - decorated by Martyn Lawrence Bullard - are both located in the posh gated community called The Oaks of Calabasas.

'Khloés place is glamorous, which suits her style,' the 36-year-old single mother told the mag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bouring-Calabasas-mansions.html#ixzz3z2QAEzQi


----------



## redney

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe and kourtney are on the cover of architecture digest and it showed their homes. I kept wondering these people have everything houses, cars, money etc and they don't seem satisfied. Khloes closet is to die for. Purses, shoes, accessories galore. I know material things shouldn't make anyone happy but they seem to have all the things they set to want which is money and fame, so why the discontent?



Money and material goods can't buy happiness.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

redney said:


> Money and material goods can't buy happiness.



I know but that's what they wanted, so why are they not content with what they wanted?


----------



## michie

I don't think that's what they want. I think they just want the fame and the limelight. _That_ is a constant quest.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe and kourtney are on the cover of architecture digest and it showed their homes. I kept wondering these people have everything houses, cars, money etc and they don't seem satisfied. Khloes closet is to die for. Purses, shoes, accessories galore. I know material things shouldn't make anyone happy but they seem to have all the things they set to want which is money and fame, so why the discontent?



Because they don't have respect and their station in life is limited to being reality TV famewhores who sell themselves for the quickest buck possible never to be really taken seriously.


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe's kitchen is beautiful....I'd love to cook in there.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> This struggle twerk of hers made my day....why she continues to want us to believe this injected mess is real is just sad and why doesn't she take some twerk lessons from someone, her struggle twerk is the worst.
> 
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BBRR3l2S2OH/


 






That struggle twerk made me laugh out loud. She look like a desperate damn fool.


----------



## Lola69

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian share the March cover of Architectural Digest, which features their neighboring mansions.
> 
> 
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings' homes - decorated by Martyn Lawrence Bullard - are both located in the posh gated community called The Oaks of Calabasas.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Khloés place is glamorous, which suits her style,' the 36-year-old single mother told the mag.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bouring-Calabasas-mansions.html#ixzz3z2QAEzQi




I love these pics.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> I don't think that's what they want. I think they just want the fame and the limelight. _That_ is a constant quest.


 
Exactly. 
The money and expensive material possessions are just something they use to show off/boast about while in the limelight. 
It gives them an excuse to post meaningless sh*t on social media.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Because they don't have respect and their station in life is limited to being reality TV famewhores who sell themselves for the quickest buck possible never to be really taken seriously.



 Perfectly said.


----------



## TC1

I bet Kim is so jealous. Nice homes..the girls looking great. She's shacked up with her mom for the 3rd year in a row.


----------



## limom

First Vogue, then Architectural Digest, what is next Town and Country?
I have to give it to PMK, she is a fooking genius at marketing.


----------



## redney

TC1 said:


> I bet Kim is so jealous. Nice homes..the girls looking great. She's shacked up with her mom for the 3rd year in a row.


To add: while her closeted husband lives elsewhere and is always photographed with her looking so incredibly unhappy.


----------



## limom

Saint and North do not deserve that $hit.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> To add: while her closeted husband lives elsewhere and is always photographed with her looking so incredibly unhappy.



Adding more: and he's constantly talking about his ex-girlfriend.


----------



## TC1

redney said:


> To add: while her closeted husband lives elsewhere and is always photographed with her looking so incredibly unhappy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> This struggle twerk of hers made my day....why she continues to want us to believe this injected mess is real is just sad and why doesn't she take some twerk lessons from someone, her struggle twerk is the worst.
> 
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BBRR3l2S2OH/



 Struggle. That a$$ doesn't move, her rhythm is awkward as hell...just a mess.


----------



## White Orchid

Such a gorgeous kitchen and setting for a chick who is forever eating salad out of disposable plastic containers.  I bet there's nothing in those cupboards either.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White Orchid said:


> Such a gorgeous kitchen and setting for a chick who is forever eating salad out of disposable plastic containers.  I bet there's nothing in those cupboards either.



She did a pantry tour on her site and there is nothing in there but processed food, junk and boxed cake mixes/icing. She wants to be Suzie Homemaker so damn bad but I bet she couldn't even make a cake or even pancakes from scratch and it's easy as hell.


----------



## White Orchid

Everything about Khloe is lame - from her attempts at twerking to being a domestic goddess.  No wonder she can't hold down a guy.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I notice that some of the stuff in their closets they don't even wear lol


----------



## limom

Free stuff they get from everybody and then sell on ebay


----------



## Brklynjuice87

They get free Chanel and hermes?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White Orchid said:


> Everything about Khloe is lame - from her attempts at twerking to being a domestic goddess.  *No wonder she can't hold down a guy*.



Hmm...see I don't that's fair. You can't keep something that doesn't want to be kept. You can cook 3 meals a day from scratch, clean, twerk on the D and have a cooch lined in diamonds and gold and a man could still want something else on the side. 

I do think Khloe is an insecure, desperate, try hard but I can't help but flinch a bit when women use the "Can't keep a man" dig.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney and Khloé Kardashian share the March cover of Architectural Digest, which features their neighboring mansions.
> 
> The Keeping Up with the Kardashians siblings' homes - decorated by Martyn Lawrence Bullard - are both located in the posh gated community called The Oaks of Calabasas.
> 
> 'Khloés place is glamorous, which suits her style,' the 36-year-old single mother told the mag.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bouring-Calabasas-mansions.html#ixzz3z2QAEzQi



This house is a dream come true!!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Everything about Khloe is lame - from her attempts at twerking to being a domestic goddess.  No wonder she can't hold down a guy.



Chyna and Amber can twerk and can't hold down a guy either. [del]Khloe's thirst and lack of esteem in herself is her relationship killer because it makes her choose guys who don't want to be held down. A man isn't staying where they don't want to be.[/del]

ETA: didn't see LadyLouboutin08 post....what she said.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Khloe's kitchen is beautiful....I'd love to cook in there.




ITA it is!!!

i don't like to cook - my husband does 98% of it  - but there is nothing i love more than a big gorgeous white kitchen!!!   i have pinterest page of white kitchens that i drool over!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hmm...see I don't that's fair. You can't keep something that doesn't want to be kept. You can cook 3 meals a day from scratch, clean, twerk on the D and have a cooch lined in diamonds and gold and a man could still want something else on the side.
> 
> I do think Khloe is an insecure, desperate, try hard but I can't help but flinch a bit when women use the "Can't keep a man" dig.



Learning to twerk on the D and make pancakes from scratch helps immensely though!


----------



## limom

brklynjuice87 said:


> they get free chanel and hermes?



yes!!!!!!!


----------



## michie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> They get free Chanel and hermes?



Product placement/filler. I'm sure most of the stuff in their closets is brought in by stylists and arranged for the shoot.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> This struggle twerk of hers made my day....why she continues to want us to believe this injected mess is real is just sad and why doesn't she take some twerk lessons from someone, her struggle twerk is the worst.
> 
> http://www.instagram.com/p/BBRR3l2S2OH/




That is not twerking, that's just jiggling.


----------



## Jikena

Got more pictures from that article ? I kind of want to see the inside of their houses. Khloe's kitchen is


----------



## Brklynjuice87

michie said:


> Product placement/filler. I'm sure most of the stuff in their closets is brought in by stylists and arranged for the shoot.



You know I thought of that too but then I said why hey have more
than enough money to buy their own lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> That is not twerking, that's just jiggling.



It's not twerking or jiggling it's just T R A G I C.

#WorstTwerkEver


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's not twerking or jiggling it's just T R A G I C.
> 
> 
> 
> #WorstTwerkEver




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] she makes Miley's look better.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

limom said:


> yes!!!!!!!



I thought Hermes didn't give out free stuff


----------



## michie

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You know I thought of that too but then I said why hey have more
> than enough money to buy their own lol



We truly don't know how much $$$ they have. There are legitimate actors/singers who are a flop away from "skid row", so I really don't put much weight into what these people are _reported_ to have. It's all smoke and mirrors for public consumption. 

As far as clothing goes, clothes are rented every day. No sense in owning a gown that you're going to be seen in once and will never wear again.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Yeah you're right


----------



## Lounorada

Jikena said:


> Got more pictures from that article ? I kind of want to see the inside of their houses. Khloe's kitchen is


 
More pics in the slideshow on Architectural Digest:
http://www.architecturaldigest.com/gallery/kourtney-khloe-kardashian-house-tour


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> More pics in the slideshow on Architectural Digest:
> http://www.architecturaldigest.com/gallery/kourtney-khloe-kardashian-house-tour



Thank you !


----------



## Leelee786

berrydiva said:


> learning to twerk on the d and make pancakes from scratch helps immensely though!




yasssss!!!!! +1


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> ITA it is!!!
> 
> i don't like to cook - my husband does 98% of it  - but there is nothing i love more than a big gorgeous white kitchen!!!   i have pinterest page of white kitchens that i drool over!




finally, a woman who doesn't cook just like me!! my partner does the cooking, i don't like to cook either but some of the comments i get...is the XXIst centuty FFS!


----------



## GoGlam

Those homes look beautiful! I love homes decorated in light colors.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> finally, a woman who doesn't cook just like me!! my partner does the cooking, i don't like to cook either but some of the comments i get...is the XXIst centuty FFS!




ITA

those comments don't bother me - it works for us and that is all that matters.


----------



## CobaltBlu

beautiful homes. no way either of those birds had anything to do with them, but still. lovely tribute to the designers.


----------



## bag-princess

CobaltBlu said:


> beautiful homes. no way either of those birds had anything to do with them, but still. lovely tribute to the designers.





Of course not but they will of course take the credit as if they had the intelligence  design know how to pull it off!


----------



## terebina786

pukasonqo said:


> finally, a woman who doesn't cook just like me!! my partner does the cooking, i don't like to cook either but some of the comments i get...is the XXIst centuty FFS!



Another one for not cooking.  The thought of it stresses me out.... I'm glad FI is obsessed  with cooking and good at it too because I can just relax.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Another one for not cooking.  The thought of it stresses me out.... *I'm glad FI is obsessed  with cooking and good at it too because I can just relax.*





yep - that is me!  a glass of wine while i wait all the while i think like Audrey - "feed me seymour"     i get stressed out just thinking of it too.  i absolutely hate it when he asks me what i want him to cook for dinner!  i honestly don't care because i don't want to have to think about it!


----------



## knasarae

Another non-cooker.  I can cook, I just don't like to.  I don't even like grocery shopping lol. I don't make anything that requires more than 15 mins to prep.  I like to set it and forget it (oven or croc pot) My husband loves to cook and play around with different seasonings and recipes so that works for us.  He knew that from the beginning.  Sometimes I play his assistant in the kitchen but that's really so I can keep an eye on him cause he's a lot messier than I am


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> Another non-cooker.  I can cook, I just don't like to.  I don't even like grocery shopping lol. I don't make anything that requires more than 15 mins to prep.  I like to set it and forget it (oven or croc pot) My husband loves to cook and play around with different seasonings and recipes so that works for us.  He knew that from the beginning.  *Sometimes I play his assistant in the kitchen but that's really so I can keep an eye on him cause he's a lot messier than I am*





OMG this is me to a T!!  he is so messy and since i am the cleaner upper i have to keep an eye on him or he will use every single utensil and mixing bowl,etc in the kitchen!!    i will gladly do it instead of cooking but that doesn't mean i love it.  and he loves to create his own BBQ sauces and and things like that and he has a cabinet full of spices and seasonings that he takes out!   the only time i am called into action is to make corn bread.  he can not make that to save his life!  the few things i can cook i am VERY good at it.



unlike khloe i would not be interested in trying to make anyone think that i would give betty crocker a run for her money!!!    i don't care to be known as the queen of the kitchen like she wanted people to believe.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nice home. She really had a lot of work done to herself. 

Still not cute IMO.


----------



## Jeanek

It's normal for me and my social circle to have men be equally responsible for cooking and household duties. 

I don't care who you are--man or woman, if you try act like you're this fantastic baker/chef but only used processed, fake and bought stuff and pass it off on your own, you deserve to get called out. I think that's what the other posters were bashing, not that she's a woman who doesn't cook. She's a phony and a fake with a nice house and possessions


----------



## DC-Cutie

if cooking is opening up a plastic container with a salad inside and putting a straw in tea, then yes - they COOK!!!


----------



## guccimamma

i don't care if she cooks. food is food, made by a private chef or yourself, doesn't really matter to me.

i don't care if she has plastic surgery, fake hair, fake lips.

i don't blame her for the photoshop, although it is really fun to point out the differences in reality vs. edited.

it's the lies. that's why people hate you. don't sit on your giant inflated a$$, and preach healthy living, self acceptance, and hard work.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> if cooking is opening up a plastic container with a salad inside and putting a straw in tea, then yes - they COOK!!!


----------



## TC1

CobaltBlu said:


> beautiful homes. no way either of those birds had anything to do with them, but still. lovely tribute to the designers.


 
Martin Lawrence Bullard did both homes. The K's are no more that room accessories in this shoot!.


----------



## Jikena

Khloe's house looks good but I really don't like Kourtney's house. The "futurist" decoration is weird (the lamp in the dining room for example) and the art is bad.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe really changed herself


----------



## CobaltBlu

i am not judging at all if people don't cook, I dont care. 

I just think it's crappy to be dishonest about it, just stand in your integrity and be and do what is true for you. Own it, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## VickyB

CobaltBlu said:


> i am not judging at all if people don't cook, I dont care.
> 
> I just think it's crappy to be dishonest about it, just stand in your integrity and be and do what is true for you. Own it, nothing wrong with that.



ITA.  PMK decided tho that Khloe is being  branded as"the one who can cook" so she is stuck with it.


----------



## VickyB

AD must be doing very badly to have these decor abominations in the magazine.


----------



## redney

VickyB said:


> ITA.  PMK decided tho that Khloe is being  branded as"the one who can cook" so she is stuck with it.



So when "Kocktails with Khloe" bombs, Khloe's next show can be a kooking klass.


----------



## AEGIS

the thing is khloe pretends to cook

just like kim pretends to make that one soul food plate a year---well she probably did cook that bc it looked dry and seasonless

but when khloe was married she tried to present herself as the wife who would jump on it whenever her husband called, cooked naked in heels, kept a perfect home,gave perfect head and her body tight. she tried very much then to prove to everyone she was the example of what a wife should be and tell women what they should do in their marriages. so i have no problem if someone blasts her for not being able to "keep a man" bc she is one of those women who i am sure uses that phrase to describe other women.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't cook, either and I totally admit it. (It's just me, and I mostly pick up chicken Caesar salads on my way home from work for my dinner and I like those just fine.)


The most I do is either boil soup, make instant oatmeal or make rice. (Though since I started watching what I was eating, I don't eat rice anymore.)


I'm more of a baker.


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> So when "Kocktails with Khloe" bombs, Khloe's next show can be a kooking klass.




or a dekorating klass teaching us, mere mortals, how to fill up thos biskuit jars


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> So when "Kocktails with Khloe" bombs, Khloe's next show can be a kooking klass.



Yup!!!! Klassy Kooking with Khloe.


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> i don't care if she cooks. Food is food, made by a private chef or yourself, doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> I don't care if she has plastic surgery, fake hair, fake lips.
> 
> I don't blame her for the photoshop, although it is really fun to point out the differences in reality vs. Edited.
> 
> It's the lies. That's why people hate you. Don't sit on your giant inflated a$$, and preach healthy living, self acceptance, and hard work.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

TC1 said:


> I bet Kim is so jealous. Nice homes..the girls looking great. She's shacked up with her mom for the 3rd year in a row.



I mean it's because of Kim they have these homes, without her I wonder what they would have BUT it is sad that Kim can't be without her mom


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> Khloe's kitchen is beautiful....I'd love to cook in there.



It's perfection. I love a white kitchen


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> yes!!!!!!!



They get free Chanel but not Hermes


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Brklynjuice87 said:


> They get free Chanel and hermes?



I quoted the wrong person. They get free Chanel but not Hermes


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> I quoted the wrong person. They get free Chanel but not Hermes



I certainly hope that you are right however IMO they do get free Hermes  items.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

limom said:


> I certainly hope that you are right however IMO they do get free Hermes  items.




Hermes gives out NOTHING free, not even at a discount-they don't feel they have to.


----------



## CeeJay

Glitterandstuds said:


> Hermes gives out NOTHING free, not even at a discount-they don't feel they have to.



Truth!!  Had a colleague in Paris whose sister worked for Hermes and she said that they NEVER discount or give out items to Celebrities for free.  Love them for that!


----------



## mundodabolsa

limom said:


> I certainly hope that you are right however IMO they do get free Hermes  items.



They get a lot of their Hermes items from prive porter. Yes, probably free and likely as a loan just to advertise. But does free from a dubious reseller count as free Hermes?


----------



## pukasonqo

Glitterandstuds said:


> Hermes gives out NOTHING free, not even at a discount-they don't feel they have to.




after seeing koko and kimbo's kustomised birkins i seriously doubt hermes would be using them to promote their products
but, what do i know?


----------



## dangerouscurves

And if Hermès did give out free stuff, it wouldn't be to the Kartrashians.


----------



## DiorT

They wish Hermes sent them stuff for free.  A few episodes back Kris came in and told Kim so and so from Hermes sent this for you ...and it was a baby blanket that said baby west.


----------



## guccimamma

hermes should refuse the right to serve the kardashians.


----------



## limom

DiorT said:


> They wish Hermes sent them stuff for free.  A few episodes back Kris came in and told Kim so and so from Hermes sent this for you ...and it was a baby blanket that said baby west.



So was the blanket a gift or Not?


----------



## Caz71

Free Cartier???


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think they get free Balmain and givenchy. Oh, and I think they get free charmin. Enjoy the flow as they say.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

DiorT said:


> They wish Hermes sent them stuff for free.  A few episodes back Kris came in and told Kim so and so from Hermes sent this for you ...and it was a baby blanket that said baby west.




That was a gift from a family friend


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Caz71 said:


> Free Cartier???




Nope


----------



## caitlin1214

I used to say that while I'm not naive enough to think everything that family presents as fact, I preferred Khloe over Kim because unlike Kim, her wallpaper wasn't obviously peeling, and why pull something if it's not peeling?

Yeah, Khloe's and Kim's wallpaper are totally peeling equally. They're both so phony.


----------



## shazzy99

Isn't Kris really good friends with one of the higher up people at Hermes? I recall seeing something about that before, so could be he gives them freebies? I hope not &#128577;, maybe they just get hard to get items.


----------



## VickyB

DiorT said:


> They wish Hermes sent them stuff for free.  A few episodes back Kris came in and told Kim so and so from Hermes sent this for you ...and it was a baby blanket that said baby west.



That was a gift from somebody (probably one of her D List friends or a designer trying to suck up)  NOT from Hermes.


----------



## limom

Glitterandstuds said:


> That was a gift from a family friend



 relieved!


----------



## limom

shazzy99 said:


> Isn't Kris really good friends with one of the higher up people at Hermes? I recall seeing something about that before, so could be he gives them freebies? I hope not &#128577;, maybe they just get hard to get items.



Same here but I am not entirely buying the Hermes mystique either.
It is a business like any other luxury houses.
So while I am semi impressed by the artisanship of their employees, I am highly skeptical of the party line. ( we are exclusive, blah, blah, blah)


----------



## Sasha2012

She's only just single again following her recent split from basketball player James Harden.

However, it didn't take long for Khloe Kardashian to enjoy a night out with another ex, rapper French Montana.

The youngest Kardashian sister, 31, showed off her fabulous figure in a white halterneck jumpsuit and dusky pink coat as she reunited with her former flame in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealed-s-split-James-Harden.html#ixzz3zht4VzJA


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's really scraping the bottom of the barrel with these men.


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that jumpsuit.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's really scraping the bottom of the barrel with these men.



Her choices are limited it seems.


----------



## Lounorada

Those fake lips of hers have no chill.

She looks comical walking around with them permanently pursed like that. 
I would say her face probably aches from perma-pursed lips, but it's more than likely numb from botox and fillers.


----------



## poopsie

Sasha2012 said:


> She's only just single again following her recent split from basketball player James Harden.
> 
> However, it didn't take long for Khloe Kardashian to enjoy a night out with another ex, rapper French Montana.
> 
> The youngest Kardashian sister, 31, showed off her fabulous figure in a white halterneck jumpsuit and dusky pink coat as she reunited with her former flame in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealed-s-split-James-Harden.html#ixzz3zht4VzJA






They aren't even sitting together in the vehicle--------it looks like she is shoved in the back corner :giggles:


----------



## pukasonqo

french dip is back!


----------



## Jikena

Her face is looking really weird. Dem lips.


----------



## TC1

The captions she puts on her own posts


----------



## Aminamina




----------



## Jayne1

Bad colour lipstick. 

We used to love that dead lip look a few decades ago, but on fat worm-size lips?  Doesn't really work, not that it ever did.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's really scraping the bottom of the barrel with these men.




they don't have the pick of the litter! 




berrydiva said:


> I really like that jumpsuit.



so do i.


----------



## Encore Hermes

IRL talking distance, her makeup must be a fright.


----------



## michie

When did her and James "break up"?


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She's only just single again following her recent split from basketball player James Harden.
> 
> However, it didn't take long for Khloe Kardashian to enjoy a night out with another ex, rapper French Montana.
> 
> The youngest Kardashian sister, 31, showed off her fabulous figure in a white halterneck jumpsuit and dusky pink coat as she reunited with her former flame in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealed-s-split-James-Harden.html#ixzz3zht4VzJA



LOVE this outfit!


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's really scraping the bottom of the barrel with these men.



Well when you're trash yourself, you don't exactly attract better.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> Bad colour lipstick.
> 
> We used to love that dead lip look a few decades ago, but on fat worm-size lips?  Doesn't really work, not that it ever did.



I actually like that color lipstick. She's starting to look like Kourtney here.


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually like that color lipstick. She's starting to look like Kourtney here.


Really?  I don't see it.

To me she still looks like her ole tranny self.  I do like the coat though but the sleeves cheapen it IMO.


----------



## DC-Cutie

look at French Toast back on the scene!!!


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> look at French Toast back on the scene!!!


Pathetic isn't it.  She is nothing but an oriface for him.  Ain't no way that Moroccan boy be taking a woman of her ill repute back to meet his Mama.  Never.


----------



## Staci_W

Ladybug09 said:


> I actually like that color lipstick. She's starting to look like Kourtney here.



I like the color too. Those lips tho, how can she possibly think that looks good?


----------



## berrydiva

Staci_W said:


> I like the color too. Those lips tho, how can she possibly think that looks good?



How else will she advertise her services without her DSLs?


----------



## White Orchid

The whole matte lip thing is so popular now if Instagram is anything to go by.


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Pathetic isn't it.  She is nothing but an oriface for him.  Ain't no way that Moroccan boy be taking a woman of her ill repute back to meet his Mama.  Never.



he'd also have to get a divorce first... like Khloe


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> he'd also have to get a divorce first... like Khloe


Lol, yes and then there's that little matter


----------



## uhpharm01

Aminamina said:


> vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/x-files/images/c/cf/Flukeman.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20060606221435



Oh lawd!


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> How else will she advertise her services without her DSLs?


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> She's only just single again following her recent split from basketball player James Harden.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealed-s-split-James-Harden.html#ixzz3zht4VzJA




Explains why she reposted the nudes from her St. Barths vacation on IG...  Gotta advertise the "goods"


----------



## kschock

freespirit71 said:


> she's really scraping the bottom of the barrel with these men.



+1000


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her self esteem must be really low  if she thought her and James was going to work out. I mean the man lives in the strip club


----------



## imum

Overdone lips...


----------



## Stephie2800

I actually think she looks great besides the lips though. Her body is AMAZING!!


----------



## stylemepretty

Looks like French fry is back on the menu


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aminamina said:


> vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/x-files/images/c/cf/Flukeman.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20060606221435




Girl!!! TPF 101, please give a warning.


----------



## dangerouscurves

The only thing Khole keeps going back to is the French dressing. She's so desperate.


----------



## berrydiva

He's going to be in a movie opening next month...get that exposure Frenchie.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Wait is French still with Sanaa ?


----------



## guccimamma

stylemepretty said:


> Looks like French fry is back on the menu



guess the bearded one listened to his agent and go the hell out of there.


----------



## Aminamina

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl!!! TPF 101, please give a warning.


Ooopds! I figured we've seen it all..toughened up like Lil Kim's a$$...all the Kardashians...all these years...this could be anyone of them pre-glam-squad


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aminamina said:


> Ooopds! I figured we've seen it all..toughened up like Lil Kim's a$$...all the Kardashians...all these years...this could be anyone of them pre-glam-squad




There are many faint-hearted members too, like moi. [emoji4]


----------



## Aminamina

dangerouscurves said:


> There are many faint-hearted members too, like moi. [emoji4]


:salute: This cutie is from the X Files episode


----------



## Encore Hermes

It's a miracle! rumor is Lamar flew to NY last night with khole so he could [del] visit his kids[/del] see the Cheezy season 3 show! 





Tmz credit


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> He's going to be in a movie opening next month...get that exposure Frenchie.



Hold on here, what movie??


----------



## addisonshopper

Good for her. Get your husband back.  I believe she really loves this man he loves her too as much as he can or knows how.  Hopefully he can get clean and healthy and they can live happily ever after !!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom have been seen together for the first time since he nearly lost his life in October following an overdose.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star and her estranged husband were pictured boarding a private jet together in Los Angeles on Wednesday evening.

It had been rumoured that they would be making a joint appearance at Kanye West's Yeezy Season 3 fashion show and album listening party at Madison Square Garden on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sman-s-near-fatal-overdose.html#ixzz3ztNmBnhY


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Hold on here, what movie??



The Perfect Match. I think he parlayed this relationship with Khloe nicely.  He would never had this level of exposure before her. 

I'll get the popcorn  you get the drinks.


----------



## TC1

You know Lamar has just been tucked away waiting for it to benefit The K's the most to make his big first public appearance. Looks pretty good for a guy who suffered a dozen strokes


----------



## bag-princess

yea - i was just thinking the exact same thing!   lamar looks darn good after several strokes and being on deaths doorstep unable to do anything for himself!


----------



## redney

Run, Lamar, run!!!


----------



## guccimamma

I'm happy to see him up and about.


----------



## terebina786

TC1 said:


> You know Lamar has just been tucked away waiting for it to benefit The K's the most to make his big first public appearance. Looks pretty good for a guy who suffered a dozen strokes



I was just thinking the same thing... Once she becomes uninteresting again, out comes Lamar.


----------



## GoGlam

He looks 100 times more put together when Khloe than when without her.


----------



## guccimamma

how is her book doing?


----------



## Aminamina

I like her shoes


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom have been seen together for the first time since he nearly lost his life in October following an overdose.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sman-s-near-fatal-overdose.html#ixzz3ztNmBnhY



I'm just giggling picturing him trying to squeeze his tall frame into a dinky airplane bathroom! Glad to see him out and about though, he's a lucky man to still be alive.


----------



## limom

Aminamina said:


> I like her shoes



Her adidas slide"??????????


----------



## ChanelMommy

Wait, so he's not in the hospital anymore? He's 100% recovered? Obviously I need to catch up.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm really glad he's doing so great, but it seems like a suspiciously miraculous recovery. Something tells me he was never as bad as the K's made it seem.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lamar Odom has made his first public appearance since he collapsed at a Nevada brothel in October.

The 36-year-old looked well as he joined estranged wife Khloe Kardashian at her brother-in-law Kanye West's New York Fashion Week show on Thursday, which also streamed live on Tidal. 

Lamar was hospitalised for three months following a near fatal overdose, before being moved to a rehabilitation facility in January.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3zvMKg41G


----------



## White Orchid

The most hideous and dysfunctional family in America.


----------



## redney

Can we PULEAZE combine all these K&J threads into one if the same pictures are going to be posted over and over?!


----------



## VickyB

Lamar looks great. Kim looks as big as a fuzzy house!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

redney said:


> Can we PULEAZE combine all these K&J threads into one if the same pictures are going to be posted over and over?!



I second this.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Lamar looks a little lost. 

I feel like this family are going to be dragging him all over town like a live version of _Weekend at Bernie's_.


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Lamar looks a little lost.
> 
> *I feel like this family are going to be dragging him all over town like a live version of Weekend at Bernie's*.



hahahahahahhaha!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Bwahahahaha


----------



## MarvelGirl

^^HILARIOUS!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

why aren't his kids there?


----------



## redney

hahahahahahahahahahahaa omg these fools!! :lolots::giggles:


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lamar is s idiot he doesn't give a damn about his kids


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lamar is s idiot he doesn't give a damn about his kids



His coming out is beyond bad taste IMO.
No wonder, she called out the divorce.
Hope those two crazies really think before having children.

Why is everybody wearing pastel homeless chic and Kanye is wearing a red shirt?
Is it to warn people that he is totally off his rocker?


----------



## sydgirl

Sasha2012 said:


> Lamar Odom has made his first public appearance since he collapsed at a Nevada brothel in October.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked well as he joined estranged wife Khloe Kardashian at her brother-in-law Kanye West's New York Fashion Week show on Thursday, which also streamed live on Tidal.
> 
> Lamar was hospitalised for three months following a near fatal overdose, before being moved to a rehabilitation facility in January.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3zvMKg41G



Please don't tell me kylie has her nips out... ? As you can surely see them! Actually,  why am i so suprised? !


----------



## Lounorada

They all look rough as hell.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> They all look rough as hell.



It is completely absurd.
He is not inspired by Picasso, it is straight Escobar.
There have to be mountains of Coke involved in that $hit show.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> It is completely absurd.
> 
> He is not inspired by Picasso, it is straight Escobar.
> 
> There have to be mountains of Coke involved in that $hit show.




i'll stick to the modern lovers' pablo picasso
didn't radiohead had an album called pablo honey? although is not named after picasso
but yup, i think he got his pablos mixed up!


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> i'll stick to the modern lovers' pablo picasso
> didn't radiohead had an album called pablo honey? although is not named after picasso
> but yup, i think he got his pablos mixed up!



Come to think of it. Picasso was also mysogenistic but he was born in the 1800's.
He also lived thru Spain civil war.
What is Going on with Ye?( rhetorical question of course)
Why do you have to bring radio head into this madness?


----------



## ChanelMommy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Lamar looks a little lost.
> 
> I feel like this family are going to be dragging him all over town like a live version of _Weekend at Bernie's_.



yes, agree he does


----------



## ChanelMommy

Khloe's spray tan is awful


----------



## limom

She does look happy looking at him.
There is love in chewbaca land.


----------



## dalinda

wth is up with the fake fur? ay ay...i would be so embarassed if i were a part of their family...rob is doing good by staying away from them


----------



## tweegy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Lamar looks a little lost.
> 
> I feel like this family are going to be dragging him all over town like a live version of _Weekend at Bernie's_.




You'd look lost too if you woke up and your father in law is now your mother in law...


----------



## sabrunka

Their pictures make me uncomfortable.  It's just so weird to look at all of them.


----------



## limom

tweegy said:


> You'd look lost too if you woke up and your father in law is now your mother in law...




You are not kidding,
It is like he woke up in bizarro world.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> It is completely absurd.
> He is not inspired by Picasso, it is straight Escobar.
> There have to be mountains of Coke involved in that $hit show.


Most definitely


----------



## GaitreeS

sabrunka said:


> Their pictures make me uncomfortable.  It's just so weird to look at all of them.


Same


----------



## addisonshopper

Look  Bruce... Look at Kanye and look at Lamar.....lost dummies


----------



## limom

addisonshopper said:


> Look  Bruce... Look at Kanye and look at Lamar.....lost dummies



100% accurate.


----------



## pukasonqo

addisonshopper said:


> Look  Bruce... Look at Kanye and look at Lamar.....lost dummies




and the hump did dodge a bullet
skott doesn't need the kartrashians to eff him up, he seems to be doinga great job of it all by himself


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope Lamar is spending time with his children and ex, while Khloe and Kanye are parading him around...  It's all unsettling to me.  I'm glad to see him out and about, because Lordt it was real touch and go for a while


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> *I hope Lamar is spending time with his children and ex*, while Khloe and Kanye are parading him around...  It's all unsettling to me.  I'm glad to see him out and about, because Lordt it was real touch and go for a while



I'm gonna sip my tea but chileeee.....


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> *Can we PULEAZE combine all these K&J threads into one* if the same pictures are going to be posted over and over?!





i think that is a great idea and it has been said before!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'm gonna sip my tea but chileeee.....





could you pass me a cup please!


----------



## clevercat

redney said:


> Can we PULEAZE combine all these K&J threads into one if the same pictures are going to be posted over and over?!




Wonderful idea!


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> could you pass me a cup please!



I wish I could but Liz ahas a place in heaven that is for sure. She's a better woman than me.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> I wish I could but Liz ahas a place in heaven that is for sure. She's a better woman than me.



This a 1000times.
Speaking of bishes, did u peep curtis at the event!
He has been awfully quiet lately....


----------



## labelwhore04

sabrunka said:


> Their pictures make me uncomfortable.  It's just so weird to look at all of them.



Yes! They all looked drugged/possessed. It's kinda disturbing and unsettling to be honest.


----------



## dr.pepper

They get weirder every day which almost seems impossible!


----------



## Lounorada

They are completely insufferable to watch... and I don't need convincing that they were all high as kites at this 'show' or whatever you wanna call it. Everyone else there looks bored stiff except for the K's. Attention seeking at it's highest level...
Video:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BBqg0_Py2H7/


Also, the music sounds dreadful, Kanye needs to just stop.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> They are completely insufferable to watch... and I don't need convincing that they were all high as kites at this 'show' or whatever you wanna call it. Everyone else there looks bored stiff except for the K's. Attention seeking at it's highest level...
> Video:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBqg0_Py2H7/
> 
> 
> Also, the music sounds dreadful, Kanye needs to just stop.



Oh god, that is even worse than the pictures that were posted. The only ones dancing. And those outfits, my my my.


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> You'd look lost too if you woke up and your father in law is now your mother in law...



Lmao!!! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> You'd look lost too if you woke up and your father in law is now your mother in law...



To the corner.  Now.


----------



## White Orchid

Am I the only getting the "Of Mice and Men" vibe here?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Lamar Odom has made his first public appearance since he collapsed at a Nevada brothel in October.
> 
> The 36-year-old looked well as he joined estranged wife Khloe Kardashian at her brother-in-law Kanye West's New York Fashion Week show on Thursday, which also streamed live on Tidal.
> 
> Lamar was hospitalised for three months following a near fatal overdose, before being moved to a rehabilitation facility in January.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kanye-West-s-fashion-show.html#ixzz3zvMKg41G



Please tell me Kris has on Sheer illusion and her boobs are NOT out!!!



Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lamar is s idiot he doesn't give a damn about his kids


Yup!



limom said:


> *His coming out is beyond bad taste IMO.
> No wonder, she called out the divorce.*
> Hope those two crazies really think before having children.
> 
> Why is everybody wearing pastel homeless chic and Kanye is wearing a red shirt?
> Is it to warn people that he is totally off his rocker?


Yup



bag-princess said:


> i think that is a great idea and it has been said before!


YUP!

Agree!


----------



## Aminamina

limom said:


> Her adidas slide"??????????


:giggles: gotcha!


----------



## pukasonqo

wonder if lamar recognised koko? 
maybe he thought he was back at the ranch, sorrounded by hookers


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> wonder if lamar recognised koko?
> maybe he thought he was back at the ranch, sorrounded by hookers



Hey, you.
Air Force Amy never looked that bad!


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Hey, you.
> Air Force Amy never looked that bad!



Haaha!


----------



## Sasha2012

They sure can't seem to get enough of each other even though they were separated from 2013 until 2015.

After being arm-in-arm at a post-Yeezy 3 dinner at a Greek restaurant in New York City on Thursday night, Khloe Kardashian and Lamar Odom were seen together the very next morning.

The still-married couple - who the 31-year-old KUWTK star has insisted are just 'cordial exes' - left the luxurious Waldorf-Astoria one after the other on Friday morning as they piled into a waiting SUV.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-cozy-post-Yeezy-3-dinner.html#ixzz400dSX7M5


----------



## Encore Hermes

I hope she lets him see his kids.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> Hey, you.
> 
> Air Force Amy never looked that bad!




apologies to air force amy!


----------



## Jayne1

Who makes these shoes with the severe pointed inner sole even though no one has a foot that points like that, so the toes stick out.

All the Ks were wearing shoes that didn't look good in the toe area.


----------



## Leelee786

Jayne1 said:


> Who makes these shoes with the severe pointed inner sole even though no one has a foot that points like that, so the toes stick out.
> 
> 
> 
> All the Ks were wearing shoes that didn't look good in the toe area.




I think these are from Kendall and Kylie's new line...not a 100% positive tho


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> I hope she lets him see his kids.




But who said he wants to see his kids? Lol


----------



## Lola69

Encore Hermes said:


> I hope she lets him see his kids.




That's not her job. If he wants to be a father he should be making the effort. He's a grown man.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I just don't think that he is all together yet, probably not well enough to be on cross country trip and they are guiding him along.


----------



## White Orchid

So different from her Instagram pix...


----------



## nastasja

Jayne1 said:


> Who makes these shoes with the severe pointed inner sole even though no one has a foot that points like that, so the toes stick out.




Giuseppe Zanotti


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> I just don't think that he is all together yet, probably not well enough to be on cross country trip and they are guiding him along.




Agreed! You can see the effects of the stroke in his face with the one side dropped lower than the other. Very common. 

I hate the  K's for trotting him around like a show pony. Let the poor man recuperate in peace.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Lounorada said:


> They are completely insufferable to watch... and I don't need convincing that they were all high as kites at this 'show' or whatever you wanna call it. Everyone else there looks bored stiff except for the K's. Attention seeking at it's highest level...
> Video:
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BBqg0_Py2H7/
> 
> 
> Also, the music sounds dreadful, Kanye needs to just stop.




A bunch of show ponies


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! You can see the effects of the stroke in his face with the one side dropped lower than the other. Very common.
> 
> I hate the  K's for trotting him around like a show pony. Let the poor man recuperate in peace.




but he has a choice of coming out and being paraded around unless his mental capacity has temporarily diminished but then, wouldn't he be under a guardianship order?
is his choice not to see his kids (if he doesn't) and to be used as a prop by the kartrashians


----------



## Encore Hermes

pukasonqo said:


> but he has a choice of coming out and being paraded around unless his mental capacity has temporarily diminished but then, *wouldn't he be under a guardianship order?*
> is his choice not to see his kids (if he doesn't) and to be used as a prop by the kartrashians



Isn't khole in charge since they are still married?


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Isn't khole in charge since they are still married?




That's how I take it. If his mental faculties are off, which I suspect as we haven't seen him talking, this is even more despicable. Khloe has nothing going on, so I imagine this reinvigorates her stale storyline. 

Poor Lamar is the only one who looks normal in any of these pics. CJ looks like Sasquatch, and the rest look like Yetis in those coats. I think a freak show pales in comparison to this family. Thank heavens Kourt didn't parade her kids here.

The thing that most interests me is how the Daily Mail seems to have turned on them. I guess the last check bounced. Kris & Co had to fund Kanye's fashion nightmare, I mean dream.


----------



## Jayne1

Encore Hermes said:


> I just don't think that he is all together yet, probably not well enough to be on cross country trip and they are guiding him along.



I was wondering about that.   How much of him is cognizant.


----------



## pixiejenna

How do we know that his kids even want to see him? He's been a pretty lousy dad, they've probably have already  written him off. 

It is disturbing to see him paraded around but not saying anything. It makes it super suspect that he really shouldn't have been on this trip. If he's not well enough to talk he's not well enough to go on this trip. They really are using him as another prop in their circus.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> Isn't khole in charge since they are still married?




you might be right, if there are still married and she is considered his carer then yes, she would be in charge
sad seeing him parade around when they need him and discarded when they don't


----------



## GoGlam

How do we know he's paraded around? I highly doubt he doesn't want to be there if he's there.  He may look a little tired, but he definitely appears to be in an aware state of mind.


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> How do we know he's paraded around? I highly doubt he doesn't want to be there if he's there.  He may look a little tired, but he definitely appears to be in an aware state of mind.



I don't know something seems a bit not right.


----------



## GoGlam

Jayne1 said:


> I don't know something seems a bit not right.




We're both just speculating.  There's no way for either of us to know.


----------



## Lola69

I'm sure he has the best care in the world being rich and famous has its benefits. This is why he is probably out and about. I just can't believe he is back with them just like that. I also can't believe Khloe is back with him.


----------



## uhpharm01

chowlover2 said:


> That's how I take it. If his mental faculties are off, which I suspect as we haven't seen him talking, this is even more despicable. Khloe has nothing going on, so I imagine this reinvigorates her stale storyline.
> 
> Poor Lamar is the only one who looks normal in any of these pics. CJ looks like Sasquatch, and the rest look like Yetis in those coats. I think a freak show pales in comparison to this family. Thank heavens Kourt didn't parade her kids here.
> 
> The thing that most interests me is how the Daily Mail seems to have turned on them. I guess the last check bounced. Kris & Co had to fund Kanye's fashion nightmare, I mean dream.



I agree


----------



## tweegy

GoGlam said:


> How do we know he's paraded around? I highly doubt he doesn't want to be there if he's there.  He may look a little tired, but he definitely appears to be in an aware state of mind.




This


----------



## Jayne1

GoGlam said:


> We're both just speculating.  There's no way for either of us to know.


Very true. We're just guessing.


----------



## limom

Does he still do crack and hookers?


----------



## Lounorada

I bet they absolutely hate when their pictures are taken by photographers that are not on their payroll and they have no control over what pics are released all over the media... showing how sh*t they _really_ look.

She looks uncomfortable and _rough_... yikes.






tumblr


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> So different from her Instagram pix...



Pretty sure everyone's instas are always well thought out, not candid photos. You could take a candid of the most beautiful creature in the whole world and odds are they wouldn't be making the best facial expression.


----------



## Avril

Hold up .... Are Khlo and Lam Lam back together?! Will she finally be able to resurrect the ring flash?


----------



## addisonshopper

labelwhore04 said:


> Yes! They all looked drugged/possessed. It's kinda disturbing and unsettling to be honest.




Did you see my post in Kim's thread. I said they all look like a bunch of dope feems who are trying to hide the fact the addicted but everybody know they on


----------



## TC1

The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.


----------



## saira1214

TC1 said:


> The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.




Bhahhhahahahahhaha!!


----------



## White Orchid

All of this.  Compare these pix to the ones she had recently on Instagram.  Talk about chalk and cheese.  She looks like a dirty hooker here.



Lounorada said:


> I bet they absolutely hate when their pictures are taken by photographers that are not on their payroll and they have no control over what pics are released all over the media... showing how sh*t they _really_ look.
> 
> She looks uncomfortable and _rough_... yikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

Lol. You are such a bish!  Weekend at Bernies 



TC1 said:


> The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Bish stole that line from me, 6 pages back.....lol.

I still think Lamar doesn't look "with it".


----------



## chowlover2

TC1 said:


> The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.




I think you are right. I heard a blurb on ET ( I think ) where they said Kanye would visit Lamar when he was in the hospital and sing him songs from his new album.


----------



## TC1

chowlover2 said:


> I think you are right. I heard a blurb on ET ( I think ) where they said Kanye would visit Lamar when he was in the hospital and sing him songs from his new album.


 
I think that's where I heard it too. Kanye apparently said that Lamar said he loved the new music and it had a positive impact on his recovery


----------



## AEGIS

TC1 said:


> The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.



lol he does fancy himself a god


----------



## Encore Hermes

Right

*LAMAR ODOM I've Got Kanye's Back ... HIS MUSIC SAVED ME*

.........Sources close to Lamar tell us when he was in Cedars-Sinai hospital ... Kanye religiously showed up to visit and frequently played rough cuts of his new music for Lamar. He started remembering specific lyrics, which was one of the early signs LO's condition was improving.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/11/lamar-odom-kanye-west-show-madison-square-garden/#ixzz405ITfeZQ

Weekend at beanies  *Dead (pun intended)


----------



## roses5682

Y'all are killing me with the Weekend at Bernie references lol! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji43]


----------



## Oryx816

addisonshopper said:


> Did you see my post in Kim's thread. I said they all look like a bunch of dope feems who are trying to hide the fact the addicted but everybody know they on




I'm not sure if they are dope fiends but their eyes have a glazed over quality that doesn't look quite right.  Then again, their overall aspect isn't quite right so it just all fits.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 'weekend at bernie's' I can't!! Lmao


----------



## Encore Hermes

I read they flew back to LA after the show?


----------



## V0N1B2

Encore Hermes said:


> I read they flew back to LA after the show?


I'd have thought Khloe would have taken a quick jaunt up to Toronto to see her boyfriend play in the All-Star game. 
Or wait, let me guess... They're enjoying a bit of time apart right now


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> I think you are right. I heard a blurb on ET ( I think ) where they said Kanye would visit Lamar when he was in the hospital and sing him songs from his new album.




But he's a rapper, he kun't sing! Poor Lamar.


----------



## dangerouscurves

TC1 said:


> The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.




OMG! You're right! Either you're a psychic, or they're so predictable.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Praise Yeezus. The power of BS compels you.

I swear his narcissism isn't far removed from that of a cult leader. His tweet about Kylie not taking that campaign sealed my opinion about that. 

He really thinks he's leading this pack of thirsty trashbags. Wait until they turn on his a$$.


----------



## guccimamma

god, can you imagine recovering from a dozen strokes, unable to speak...and kanye west starts playing his latest "music" 

it's like an interrogation technique,


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> god, can you imagine recovering from a dozen strokes, unable to speak...and kanye west starts playing his latest "music"
> 
> it's like an interrogation technique,


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> god, can you imagine recovering from a dozen strokes, unable to speak...and kanye west starts playing his latest "music"
> 
> it's like an interrogation technique,




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

guccimamma said:


> god, can you imagine recovering from a dozen strokes, unable to speak...and kanye west starts playing his latest "music"
> 
> it's like an interrogation technique,




i am sure some would say lamlam had the "privilege" or was "honoured" but to me it sounds like torture


----------



## VickyB

TC1 said:


> The only reason they proped Lamar up like 'Weekend at Bernie's" was so Kanye could say that he played his new music for Lamar and it healed him.


----------



## labelwhore04

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Praise Yeezus. The power of BS compels you.
> 
> I swear his narcissism isn't far removed from that of a cult leader. His tweet about Kylie not taking that campaign sealed my opinion about that.
> 
> He really thinks he's leading this pack of thirsty trashbags. Wait until they turn on his a$$.



Wait till he turns on _them_, now that will be interesting. They've got more to lose than he does.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> Wait till he turns on _them_, now that will be interesting. They've got more to lose than he does.


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> god, can you imagine recovering from a dozen strokes, unable to speak...and kanye west starts playing his latest "music"
> 
> it's like an interrogation technique,




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## caitlin1214

guccimamma said:


> god, can you imagine recovering from a dozen strokes, unable to speak...and kanye west starts playing his latest "music"
> 
> it's like an interrogation technique,



Haha! "I'll tell you whatever you want, just, for the love of God, make it STOP!"


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> Am I the only getting the "Of Mice and Men" vibe here?



Lennie should be careful. He might hug George too hard and kill him.


----------



## Ladybug09

labelwhore04 said:


> Wait till he turns on _them_, now that will be interesting. They've got more to lose than he does.



It will be epic.


----------



## AEGIS

Encore Hermes said:


> Right
> 
> *LAMAR ODOM I've Got Kanye's Back ... HIS MUSIC SAVED ME*
> 
> .........Sources close to Lamar tell us when he was in Cedars-Sinai hospital ... Kanye religiously showed up to visit and frequently played rough cuts of his new music for Lamar. He started remembering specific lyrics, which was one of the early signs LO's condition was improving.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2016/02/11/lamar-odom-kanye-west-show-madison-square-garden/#ixzz405ITfeZQ
> 
> Weekend at beanies  *Dead (pun intended)
> media.giphy.com/media/FBeSx3itXlUQw/giphy.gif




omg you guys called it


----------



## Sasha2012

He reportedly spent Valentine's Day hanging out with Khloe Kardashian.

But Lamar Odom was spotted alone as he grabbed a to-go order at Asian takeaway Pickup Stix in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 36-year-old appeared healthy and relaxed as he strolled into the Asian takeaway shop. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-shares-cryptic-post-love.html#ixzz40IjXptqx


----------



## bisousx

I'm glad to see he's okay


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> He reportedly spent Valentine's Day hanging out with Khloe Kardashian.
> 
> 
> 
> But Lamar Odom was spotted alone as he grabbed a to-go order at Asian takeaway Pickup Stix in Los Angeles on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 36-year-old appeared healthy and relaxed as he strolled into the Asian takeaway shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-shares-cryptic-post-love.html#ixzz40IjXptqx




and here is koko the philosopher, did lamlam refused to sign any power of attorney leaving his a$$et management to her?


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't get it....one day Lamar is on death's door and the next day he's out eating Chinese food?!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Hobbsy said:


> I don't get it....one day Lamar is on death's door and the next day he's out eating Chinese food?!!!!





and all by himself!!  no handler.  not even a nurse!  and where is his loving and devoted wife?


----------



## knasarae

They said he had a long road ahead of him for recovery... like basic things.  Now all of the sudden he's perfectly normal?


----------



## michie

Glad I said fake prayers for his fake overdose...


----------



## Encore Hermes

He's driving?


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Glad I said fake prayers for his fake overdose...


:lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> Glad I said fake prayers for his fake overdose...


----------



## chowlover2

Hobbsy said:


> I don't get it....one day Lamar is on death's door and the next day he's out eating Chinese food?!!!!




Very confusing...


----------



## Encore Hermes

michie said:


> Glad I said fake prayers for his fake overdose...





And those fake prayers must have cured his fake kidney failure so he isn't worried about sodium. 
Unless he is eating fake Chinese


----------



## tweegy

Yeezus, the miracle worker indeed... 

Or was it St. Kimberly??


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lamar condition is really suspicious. Really really suspicious. I'm not even sure I believe the story that he was in coma.


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> Lamar condition is really suspicious. Really really suspicious. I'm not even sure I believe the story that he was in coma.




Wait- what? So you think they- they made it up for tv??? [emoji45] 


#sarcasm


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Yeezus, the miracle worker indeed...
> 
> Or was it St. Kimberly??




nope, i think it was our gracious and pure saint koko, the mirakle maker


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Lamar condition is really suspicious. Really really suspicious. I'm not even sure I believe the story that he was in coma.



They didn't make that up.


----------



## pukasonqo

Encore Hermes said:


> And those fake prayers must have cured his fake kidney failure so he isn't worried about sodium.
> 
> Unless he is eating fake Chinese




yup! not needing dyalisis, out and about with no helpers...lamlam you are on your way to become the patron saint of neuro patients!
another kartrashian mirakle!


----------



## guccimamma

this is all just a publicity stunt for their new cologne

unconscious


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> this is all just a publicity stunt for their new cologne
> 
> unconscious




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Lmao!!!


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> this is all just a publicity stunt for their new cologne
> 
> unconscious






:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> this is all just a publicity stunt for their new cologne
> 
> unconscious




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> They didn't make that up.




But how do we know for sure. It was reported that he needed a (was it lung? Kidney? Heart?) transplant, then he could sign a divorce cancellation paper, etc, etc. All stories just don't add up. And now he's walking around looking just fine.


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> They didn't make that up.


And you know this how?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> But how do we know for sure. It was reported that he needed a (was it lung? Kidney? Heart?) transplant, then he could sign a divorce cancellation paper, etc, etc. All stories just don't add up. And now he's walking around looking just fine.





queen said:


> And you know this how?



Saying because I know isn't going to be satisfying but I've mentioned before in this thread my association. I don't know about the transplants and the other stories.


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> Saying because I know isn't going to be satisfying but I've mentioned before in this thread my association. I don't know about the transplants and the other stories.


I don't believe I knew you were  friends with Lamar or the K's.  Could you elaborate?


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> I don't believe I knew you were  friends with Lamar or the K's.  Could you elaborate?



I don't know any Kardashians. Closest I've been to one of them was standing next to Khloe at La Marina when she was there with French last summer or maybe it was the summer before....can't remember.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Saying because I know isn't going to be satisfying but I've mentioned before in this thread my association. I don't know about the transplants and the other stories.




I still believe it's a publicity stunt. And to make it believable he has to make sure his friends won't smell it. It's not that I don't believe you but no one was allowed to visit him in the hospital, not even his father.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I still believe it's a publicity stunt. And to make it believable he has to make sure his friends won't smell it. It's not that I don't believe you but no one was allowed to visit him in the hospital, not even his father.



That's not true...his ex and kids visited him as well as others....there are photos, may of which were posted here, of other people visiting him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> That's not true...his ex and kids visited him as well as others....there are photos, may of which were posted here, of other people visiting him.




Then I must have missed those photos. I do remember reading in this thread that his father was not allowed to visit him and only the K family had the permission.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> That's not true...his ex and kids visited him as well as others....there are photos, may of which were posted here, of other people visiting him.



i believe it happened, although i may joke to the contrary.


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> I don't know any Kardashians. Closest I've been to one of them was standing next to Khloe at La Marina when she was there with French last summer or maybe it was the summer before....can't remember.


Then you know Lamar?  Did you visit in the hospital?


----------



## queen

dangerouscurves said:


> I still believe it's a publicity stunt. And to make it believable he has to make sure his friends won't smell it. It's not that I don't believe you but no one was allowed to visit him in the hospital, not even his father.


I have no doubt he overdosed and was taken to the hospital and suffered illness.  I think the extent of his problems may have been overstated in the information that was released.  If my memory of those claims is correct he would have had a speedy recovery.  That type info is not released by the doctors or hospitals due to hippa regulations and we have only press info to rely on and who knows who supplied it or if it had any truth to it.


----------



## pukasonqo

guccimamma said:


> this is all just a publicity stunt for their new cologne
> 
> unconscious




bravo! [emoji122]&#127998;[emoji122]&#127998;[emoji122]&#127998;[emoji122]&#127998;


----------



## queen

queen said:


> Then you know Lamar?  Did you visit in the hospital?


No reply?


----------



## Encore Hermes

I believe he OD'd, I believe he was very ill while  in the hospital(because he was in the hospital for a lengthy time). 

I didnt believe tabloid reports. 
If the hospital had been allowed to release a report of his condition it would have been imo nice for his friends and fans rather than ' close sources' reporting to tmz etc.


----------



## Jayne1

michie said:


> Glad I said fake prayers for his fake overdose...


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> this is all just a publicity stunt for their new cologne
> 
> unconscious




:worthy:


----------



## AEGIS

Hobbsy said:


> I don't get it....one day Lamar is on death's door and the next day he's out eating Chinese food?!!!!



next day? that man ODd last year.


----------



## WishList986

queen said:


> No reply?



Yeezus christ.


----------



## Hobbsy

AEGIS said:


> next day? that man ODd last year.



Sarcasm. Although it wasn't too long ago he "couldn't sign any papers,  could barely speak or make cohesive sentences, couldn't remember his own name........." me thinks it smells like dog doo doo! &#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;


----------



## gillianna

Anyone with money can pay to stay in a hospital to have a rest.  Yes he might have overdosed and had medical problems but with Saint Kho and PMK at his side they would call in their best doctor friends to oversee his care in some way.  So he could be as sick as the press releases they were in charge of wanting the public to hear.  Now he can walk and drive and even go out to eat alone.  &#128512; Being surrounded by the love of KKlan women and Kanye's music has created a miracle.  Lamlam is cured and sucked back into the vortex of evil with $$$$ to be made off him.  But you can't play the game unless you join the team and we all know what team he is back on.


----------



## Ladybug09

Man, y'all on a roll in this thread.


----------



## tweegy

gillianna said:


> Anyone with money can pay to stay in a hospital to have a rest.  Yes he might have overdosed and had medical problems but with Saint Kho and PMK at his side they would call in their best doctor friends to oversee his care in some way.  So he could be as sick as the press releases they were in charge of wanting the public to hear.  Now he can walk and drive and even go out to eat alone.  [emoji3] Being surrounded by the love of KKlan women and Kanye's music has created a miracle.  Lamlam is cured and sucked back into the vortex of evil with $$$$ to be made off him.  But you can't play the game unless you join the team and we all know what team he is back on.




The kardashians suckered him into it again.. Lam lam isn't thinking straight.. They're preying on him going out getting Chinese food when they know he needs a transplant and transfusion and a lung and a heart transplant... And a spleen... And a toe nail implant...

Horrible horrible lam lam preying kardashians...


----------



## WishList986

Hobbsy said:


> Sarcasm. Although it wasn't too long ago he "couldn't sign any papers,  could barely speak or make cohesive sentences, couldn't remember his own name........." me thinks it smells like dog doo doo! &#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;



Of course the media is going to make everyone think it was a bigger deal than it was. That's their job, that's how they get ratings/sell magazines/ make money.


----------



## Hobbsy

WishList986 said:


> Of course the media is going to make everyone think it was a bigger deal than it was. That's their job, that's how they get ratings/sell magazines/ make money.



Yes, the media dies hype everything from the weather to celebrities....I have never seen such as big a discrepancy in their reporting of a celebrity incident and their health and the dude going out and looking fine,  just fine! ! There was a whole lot of bs going on up in that story!


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> this is all just a publicity stunt for their new cologne
> 
> unconscious




I die!


----------



## pukasonqo

yeezy should change the title of his record from pablo to lazarus 
soon it will become mandatory play in all ICUs
see? yeezy is a mirakle maker, got lamlam out of a coma, hangs out with thieves, has his own mary magdalene...the sekond koming is heeereeeee!!!


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> yeezy should change the title of his record from pablo to lazarus
> soon it will become mandatory play in all ICUs
> see? yeezy is a mirakle maker, got lamlam out of a coma, hangs out with thieves, has his own mary magdalene...the sekond koming is heeereeeee!!!




Gold! :lolots:

A new religion....Kristianity.


----------



## Swanky

AEGIS said:


> next day? that man ODd last year.



I was about to say same, lol!

I side eye this bunch, but I'm realistic too.  He wasn't exactly on life support yesterday and at a fashion show today


----------



## Hobbsy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was about to say same, lol!
> 
> I side eye this bunch, but I'm realistic too.  He wasn't exactly on life support yesterday and at a fashion show today



It was sarcasm, ok?! Geez people!  And it was just a mere 6 weeks ago the media said he couldn't remember names, had slurred speech and had trouble walking on his own! So, yeah...it's still a miracle or bs.


----------



## lallybelle

Also, who knows which stories about his condition were true or not? Not every story is put out by their "camp". Tabloids & BS stories have existed long before the Kardashians. Besides dude was able to take a short trip to NYC. He's not exactly out running marathons.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> It was sarcasm, ok?! Geez people!  And it was just a mere 6 weeks ago the media said he couldn't remember names, had slurred speech and had trouble walking on his own! So, yeah...it's still a miracle or bs.




Agreed. You don't get out of coma and go to a feshen show within two months [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I guess the miracle of Yeezus can make you do that.


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> Agreed. You don't get out of coma and go to a feshen show within two months [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I guess the miracle of Yeezus can make you do that.



Yeezus is the man! Just ask him! &#128556;


----------



## Iluvbags

Hobbsy said:


> It was sarcasm, ok?! Geez people!  And it was just a mere 6 weeks ago the media said he couldn't remember names, had slurred speech and had trouble walking on his own! So, yeah...it's still a miracle or bs.




And I guess it has to be true because the media said it....

Here's a thought-- maybe it's called recovery. Maybe time has passed and he's getting better from whatever it was that went down. Why can't we just wish him the best no matter what. Would it be better if he were still on bed rest with tubes down his throat just so it would support what everyone sees in the media?

That's my 2 cents I just had to post. Can't see why people get so invested in a complete stranger that we know absolutely nothing about other that what is fed to us by media. 
I mean I get the interest because it's a celebrity who at one point was constantly on the news/tv. But to have these strong opinions on his health situation merely based on media publications is a bit much

This is not directed to any one person I'm just replying to the last post as my general thought. We all have our opinions and this is mine


----------



## Hobbsy

Iluvbags said:


> And I guess it has to be true because the media said it....
> 
> Here's a thought-- maybe it's called recovery. Maybe time has passed and he's getting better from whatever it was that went down. Why can't we just wish him the best no matter what. Would it be better if he were still on bed rest with tubes down his throat just so it would support what everyone sees in the media?
> 
> That's my 2 cents I just had to post. Can't see why people get so invested in a complete stranger that we know absolutely nothing about other that what is fed to us by media.
> I mean I get the interest because it's a celebrity who at one point was constantly on the news/tv. But to have these strong opinions on his health situation merely based on media publications is a bit much
> 
> This is not directed to any one person I'm just replying to the last post as my general thought. We all have our opinions and this is mine



I'm not invested in any 'celebrity.'  There,  done. Smh.


----------



## Jayne1

Hobbsy said:


> It was sarcasm, ok?! Geez people!  And it was just a mere 6 weeks ago the media said he couldn't remember names, had slurred speech and had trouble walking on his own! So, yeah...it's still a miracle or bs.



I understood what you wrote was an overstatement -- it made the comment funny.

The same people who are saying but it was last year are also exaggerating, are they not?  I thought the drug overdose happened last October, roughly 4 months, which isn't that long, considering he made such as miraculous recovery and I'm using the word miraculous because Khloe said, "It's literally a miracle" and he only had hours to live.

I added the link where she said that, not that the article is interesting, it isn't.


http://ca.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/2016011829312/khloe-kardashian-update-lamar-odom-recovery/


----------



## Hobbsy

Jayne1 said:


> I understood what you wrote was an overstatement -- it made the comment funny.
> 
> The same people who are saying but it was last year are also exaggerating, are they not?  I thought the drug overdose happened last October, roughly 4 months, which isn't that long, considering he made such as miraculous recovery and I'm using the word miraculous because Khloe said, "It's literally a miracle" and he only had hours to live.
> 
> I added the link where she said that, not that the article is interesting, it isn't.
> 
> 
> http://ca.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/2016011829312/khloe-kardashian-update-lamar-odom-recovery/



Exactly! As late as the last of December, 6 weeks ago, the media saying he had a dozen strokes...will he ever live on his own?!!! Turn around he's at a 'fashion' show and dancing a jig! !


----------



## Iluvbags

Hobbsy said:


> I'm not invested in any 'celebrity.'  There,  done. Smh.




Seemed that way as I read through as a passer by. Not just you but other various comments all well.

Just stating my opinion not meant to offend or make you "shake your head".  

I'm done too


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> Exactly! As late as the last of December, 6 weeks ago, the media saying he had a dozen strokes...will he ever live on his own?!!! Turn around he's at a 'fashion' show and dancing a jig! !




Dancing a jig made me chuckle.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> Dancing a jig made me chuckle.



Ha! I'm glad the guy is doing better, I think he looks like a pretty good guy. My point was the media is full of bs about everything and I think his condition may have been overblown?! I don't know that because I don't know him?!! &#128552;


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> I understood what you wrote was an overstatement -- it made the comment funny.
> 
> 
> 
> The same people who are saying but it was last year are also exaggerating, are they not?  I thought the drug overdose happened last October, roughly 4 months, which isn't that long, considering he made such as miraculous recovery and I'm using the word miraculous because Khloe said, "It's literally a miracle" and he only had hours to live.
> 
> 
> 
> I added the link where she said that, not that the article is interesting, it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://ca.hellomagazine.com/celebrities/2016011829312/khloe-kardashian-update-lamar-odom-recovery/




&#129300; I think they should contact the Vatican  investigate and confirm its a miracle.  Also, Kant and Kim should be declared saints


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> Yeezus is the man! Just ask him! [emoji51]




[emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> &#129300; I think they should contact the Vatican  investigate and confirm its a miracle.  Also, Kant and Kim should be declared saints




i am with you on that one, but we should wait and see how lazarus does; if he gets back in a basketball court and signs with the lakers within six months then  it certainly is a yeezy/ kartrashian mirakle


----------



## LnA

pukasonqo said:


> i am with you on that one, but we should wait and see how lazarus does; if he gets back in a basketball court and signs with the lakers within six months then  it certainly is a yeezy/ kartrashian mirakle




Lazarus?! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LnA

Hobbsy said:


> Ha! I'm glad the guy is doing better, I think he looks like a pretty good guy. My point was the media is full of bs about everything and I think his condition may have been overblown?! I don't know that because I don't know him?!! [emoji32]




ITA the media can be absolutely full of BS with "insiders" that are full of BS too. I went to a party 2 years ago and Lamar was there. He was barely drinking and just walking around most of the night, no issues at all. And given his size and how small the space was, I would have definitely noticed bad behavior. Anyway the next day TMZ reported that folks at the party saw him getting rowdy and that he was belligerent all night, drinking excessively and getting into fights. Smh.


----------



## knasarae

Yeezarus.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> i am with you on that one, *but we should wait and see how lazarus does*; if he gets back in a basketball court and signs with the lakers within six months then  it certainly is a yeezy/ kartrashian mirakle






lawd.have.mercy!!!!!  lazarus!!!!!!!:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

LnA said:


> ITA the media can be absolutely full of BS with "insiders" that are full of BS too. I went to a party 2 years ago and Lamar was there. He was barely drinking and just walking around most of the night, no issues at all. And given his size and how small the space was, I would have definitely noticed bad behavior. Anyway the next day TMZ reported that folks at the party saw him getting rowdy and that he was belligerent all night, drinking excessively and getting into fights. Smh.





yep!!  that is why i don't believe everything i see about any of these people!!


----------



## Hobbsy

LnA said:


> ITA the media can be absolutely full of BS with "insiders" that are full of BS too. I went to a party 2 years ago and Lamar was there. He was barely drinking and just walking around most of the night, no issues at all. And given his size and how small the space was, I would have definitely noticed bad behavior. Anyway the next day TMZ reported that folks at the party saw him getting rowdy and that he was belligerent all night, drinking excessively and getting into fights. Smh.



Is the truth too boring for the media to report? ! Lol.


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> i am with you on that one, but we should wait and see how lazarus does; if he gets back in a basketball court and signs with the lakers within six months then  it certainly is a yeezy/ kartrashian mirakle




 Lam-zarus is out hoping up Chinese food. 

I'm betting him and khloe will reconcile and have a lavish made for tv wedding redo. Better dust off the glitter ponies ladies.. We are in interesting territory...


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Lam-zarus is out hoping up Chinese food.
> 
> I'm betting him and khloe will reconcile and have a lavish made for tv wedding redo. Better dust off the glitter ponies ladies.. We are in interesting territory...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Yeezus, Lamzarus, the Prostitute.... Perfect base for a new religion.


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> I'm betting him and khloe will reconcile and have a lavish made for tv wedding redo. Better dust off the glitter ponies ladies.. We are in interesting territory...



Not if he's gone through his money and has no earning capabilities.  IMO.


----------



## michie

hobbsy said:


> is the truth too boring for the media to report? ! Lol.



y e s


----------



## queen

WishList986 said:


> Yeezus christ.


I am afraid your attempt at humor or whatever is over my head.


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> I am afraid your attempt at humor or whatever is over my head.




Kanye's nickname was Yeezy and then he named an album Yeezus hence the joke.


----------



## AEGIS

yea may not have been as bad, the Kardashians are known exaggerators of truth
and while idc about him in general, i am happy his kids get to have him around some more


----------



## Hobbsy

michie said:


> y e s



&#128533;&#128533;


----------



## Jikena

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...id-you-do-any-filler-watch-the-hilarious-clip

Lol  at Kim making fun of Khloe because her "face looks completely  different" and she claims Khloe got fillers or botox when Kim is  unrecognizable with all the surgery she did. 

I mean, I  understand this is probably a plot to show viewers that they're super  comfortable talking about surgery so it shows that Kim didn't get any  (haha) but they could have made someone else ask Khloe about it then.


----------



## DiorT

I'm watching this kraptastic show right now and Khloe keeps bringing up she had skin cancer twice.  When?? Is this true? If so, you would think she would use her social media platform to bring attention to skin cancer and whatnot.


----------



## tweegy

DiorT said:


> I'm watching this kraptastic show right now and Khloe keeps bringing up she had skin cancer twice.  When?? Is this true? If so, you would think she would use her social media platform to bring attention to skin cancer and whatnot.




Nah I remember that, it was a long time ago.. 

But more importaint (as khloe says the word) wtf was up with her face!! She made a facial expression and it was fillers and lips I was like [emoji52]


----------



## canismajor

Jikena said:


> http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...id-you-do-any-filler-watch-the-hilarious-clip
> 
> Lol  at Kim making fun of Khloe because her "face looks completely  different" and she claims Khloe got fillers or botox when Kim is  unrecognizable with all the surgery she did.
> 
> I mean, I  understand this is probably a plot to show viewers that they're super  comfortable talking about surgery so it shows that Kim didn't get any  (haha) but they could have made someone else ask Khloe about it then.


Kim is higher up the Executive Producer ladder on their show than Khloe, so you know she's not going to allow herself to be one "called out". She prob volun-told Khloe to be the one.


----------



## pukasonqo

tweegy said:


> Nah I remember that, it was a long time ago..
> 
> But more importaint (as khloe says the word) wtf was up with her face!! She made a facial expression and it was fillers and lips I was like [emoji52]




now whenever i see her mouth i see the rolling stones' logo


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> now whenever i see her mouth i see the rolling stones' logo
> View attachment 3280036




Poor Rolling Stones...


----------



## buzzytoes

The old episode where Kim does Playboy was on the other day (the pig I'm sitting for must watch cuz it was on the TV) and Khloe and Kim look so different!! Khloe looks far better now, I hate to admit.


----------



## tweegy

She couldn't even laugh on this last epi. It looked like she was having a heart attack


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian had more than one reason to celebrate on Sunday evening.

She joined her extended family as they converged on celebrity Asian restaurant Nobu in Malibu, California, to mark the season 11 finale of their reality show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

And they all partied with Kim's special friend Jonathan Cheban - who appeared on Celebrity Big Brother - as he turned 42 the same day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-double-celebration-dinner.html#ixzz40xRJA7jV


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian had more than one reason to celebrate on Sunday evening.



Not gonna lie, I love the way she looks in this last photo.


----------



## arnott

Joker lips!  Especially that first picture from the side!


----------



## Oryx816

Trout pout.


----------



## clevercat

Gah, that mouth. She looks like a puffer fish.


----------



## Vienna

All that plastic surgery and still not pretty. Didn't Khloe do something for Peta a couple years ago, but yet she prances around in fur coats??


----------



## aleksandras

I really like this outfit! Her face is another story though.


----------



## Lounorada

Her white legs/feet look like they don't belong to the orange top-half of her body... 'glam squad' FAIL.


----------



## bagsforme

I like how Kim called her out of KUWTK on her lips.  She asked if she did anything to them on the phone.  She said no.  Then later said to Johnathan that the stress from Lamar was making them look weird.  :roll eyes:
Thats a new one.  Stress makes your lips look plump.


----------



## Antonia

WishList986 said:


> Not gonna lie, I love the way she looks in this last photo.




I think we are in the minority!  I think she looks so pretty lately-love her shorter blonde hair and love her make up.  She's a lot prettier now-plastic surgery or not.  Her body (except the enhanced rear end) looks amazing.  Kim on the other hand looks worse.  She was her prettiest when she was engaged to Kris Humphreys.


----------



## knasarae

The hair is nice.  I think her eye makeup is too heavy and her lips just don't look natural.  Also her blazer looks too big, but I guess that's the look she's going for.  I really like her hair, though, since she's gone shorter.


----------



## sabrunka

I like her nails, but her mouth looks disgusting! It's completely unattractive and looks so cartoonish.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She isn't pretty, but she does look much better than years ago.  This is probably the best she can do with what God gave her.


----------



## purseproblm

Isn't she the one that told Kylie to own her fillers? But yet she can't. I can't with any of them.


----------



## labelwhore04

purseproblm said:


> Isn't she the one that told Kylie to own her fillers? But yet she can't. I can't with any of them.



Bunch of liars and hypocrites


----------



## HULAHO

lanasyogamama said:


> She isn't pretty, but she does look much better than years ago.  This is probably the best she can do with what God gave her.


 


Yep, still looks like sasquatch but a new and improved sasquatch.


----------



## berrydiva

Sorry but that full on drag queen look she has going on in the last picture is not the business.


----------



## Sasha2012

She works out on a near daily basis, so it's no wonder that Khloe Kardashian feels so body confident.

And the 31-year-old showcased her slim but curvy figure for a taping of her TV show Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles on Monday.

Khloe will certainly be drawing viewers' attention in the upcoming episode, as she wore a skintight white outfit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-outfit-Kocktails-taping.html#ixzz410wndByn


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> She isn't pretty, but she does look much better than years ago.  This is probably the best she can do with what God gave her.



this isn't god's work


----------



## lanasyogamama

guccimamma said:


> this isn't god's work





You're right, I shouldn't bring Him into this.


----------



## Encore Hermes

So proud of their work. 
did the stylist reach into a dark closet and grab 'white'? Winter w mixed with summer w + lack of fit= L





Whatever the station is ordered 15 more episodes  she needs new drinking games.


----------



## Jikena

Encore Hermes said:


> So proud of their work.
> did the stylist reach into a dark closet and grab 'white'? Winter w mixed with summer w + lack of fit= L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the station is ordered 15 more episodes  she needs new drinking games.



How can she wear that. That split is so high. Wawawa.


----------



## Lounorada

bagsforme said:


> I like how Kim called her out of KUWTK on her lips.  She asked if she did anything to them on the phone.  She said no. * Then later said to Johnathan that the stress from Lamar was making them look weird.  :roll eyes:*
> *Thats a new one.  Stress makes your lips look plump*.


 

The ridiculous sh*t they talk  
The sad thing is, there will be incredibly stupid people out there that will believe that comical lie.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Sorry but that full on drag queen look she has going on in the last picture is not the business.


Her skirt is obviously too small for her, the slit is not supposed to stretched wide open like that. The skirt is supposed to drape loosely 
She's so thirsty, it's sad.

That chick in the stripes is so unfortunate looking, always looks like she's chewing a wasp... she's their 'hairstylist', no?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Oy, the side view in that white skirt is approaching Kim levels of absurd proportions.


----------



## guccimamma

where would you go dressed like that?


----------



## Lejic

Lounorada said:


> The ridiculous sh*t they talk
> The sad thing is, there will be incredibly stupid people out there that will believe that comical lie.




Tha face CAN change a lot due to unusual stress. My mom witnessed a shooting and her face honest to god looks different now, mostly her eyes. Seriously within a day she'd changed, we can see from photos taken a day before the incident.

That said, she didn't magically get different lips... 

I guess my point is that I guess she's playing one of those "spin-off of a thing that actually happens to some people so people will believe me" angle.


----------



## Lounorada

Lejic said:


> Tha face CAN change a lot due to unusual stress. My mom witnessed a shooting and her face honest to god looks different now, mostly her eyes. Seriously within a day she'd changed, we can see from photos taken a day before the incident.
> 
> That said, she didn't magically get different lips...
> 
> I guess my point is that I guess she's playing one of those "spin-off of a thing that actually happens to some people so people will believe me" angle.




I get what your saying and that would be a believable explanation if it happened to a normal, genuine person, but when it's Khloe- who comes from a family of compulsive liars, all one can do is laugh it off.


----------



## batfish

http://i66.tinypic.com/x1c6j8.jpg

I love the way she's got generally thinner over time but her bum has miraculously got larger-definitely no plastic surgery involved there is there??


----------



## aleen

batfish said:


> http://i66.tinypic.com/x1c6j8.jpg
> 
> I love the way she's got generally thinner over time but her bum has miraculously got larger-definitely no plastic surgery involved there is there??



No it's the stress 
Hahahhahhaha


----------



## purseproblm

aleen said:


> No it's the stress
> Hahahhahhaha



So much stress what with James cheating on her too. That's enough stress for lips 3 sizes too big for her face right?


----------



## Lounorada

aleen said:


> No it's the stress
> Hahahhahhaha


----------



## Jayne1

Lejic said:


> Tha face CAN change a lot due to unusual stress. My mom witnessed a shooting and her face honest to god looks different now, mostly her eyes. Seriously within a day she'd changed, we can see from photos taken a day before the incident.
> 
> That said, she didn't magically get different lips...
> 
> I guess my point is that I guess she's playing one of those "spin-off of a thing that actually happens to some people so people will believe me" angle.



The eyes show emotion, yes, you can even tell when a person is sickly.

But the nose, cheekbones, teeth and lips?  Nope.


----------



## Oryx816

^ Can silicone show emotion?


----------



## michie

Oryx816 said:


> ^ Can silicone show emotion?



Well...all of theirs looks 'sad', so I guess so.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloé Kardashian looked incredible in a b&w-striped pencil skirt on a shopping trip to Beverly Hills on Tuesday.

Stylist Monica Rose finished the 31-year-old reality star's ensemble with a sheer white long-sleeved top and silver Louboutin pumps.

The half-Armenian presenter was glued to her iPhone as she hit up both Barneys New York and Saks Fifth Avenue.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-James-Harden-cheated-her.html#ixzz412wsWvbG


----------



## bisousx

She looks really good here


----------



## Sasha2012

More pics via tumblr


----------



## guccimamma

half armenian? 

nah, half devil woman half hair dresser....


----------



## madamefifi

guccimamma said:


> half armenian?
> 
> nah, half devil woman half hair dresser....


 
Right?? If "half-Armenian" is the best they can do to describe her...lol! Plus, we all know she hasn't got a drop of Armenian blood anywhere in that freakish bod of hers.


----------



## White Orchid

Still has that tranny look in her face.


----------



## trustlove

Any id on the skirt?


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> half armenian?
> 
> nah, half devil woman half hair dresser....


This. Just. Made. Me. HOWL!!!!


----------



## bisousx

guccimamma said:


> half armenian?
> 
> nah, half devil woman half hair dresser....



lmfao nailed it


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> More pics via tumblr



Her lips look much better than a few weeks ago, she looks really gorgeous here.


----------



## Oryx816

I didn't know Kris' hairdresser was Armenian. 
Learn something new every day.


----------



## Oryx816

guccimamma said:


> half armenian?
> 
> nah, half devil woman half hair dresser....


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> half armenian?
> 
> nah, half devil woman half hair dresser....


----------



## pukasonqo

love the skirt
but i still can't help but see the rolling stones' logo when i see her lips


----------



## arnott

Oryx816 said:


> I didn't know Kris' hairdresser was Armenian.
> Learn something new every day.


----------



## purseinsanity

trustlove said:


> Any id on the skirt?



Beetlejuice.


----------



## purseinsanity

guccimamma said:


> this isn't god's work


----------



## purseinsanity

WishList986 said:


> Yeezus christ.


----------



## dangerouscurves

You guys!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> half armenian?
> 
> nah, half devil woman half hair dresser....


----------



## terebina786

Love that skirt.. She looks good in the last set of pics.


----------



## Stephie2800

terebina786 said:


> Love that skirt.. She looks good in the last set of pics.



She really does!


----------



## Lounorada

purseinsanity said:


> Beetlejuice.


----------



## nashpoo

Her stomach looks really good!


----------



## guccimamma

pukasonqo said:


> love the skirt
> but i still can't help but see the rolling stones' logo when i see her lips



i refuse to see it. i love the rolling stones.


----------



## Lounorada

Well that is a Lipo'd stomach if ever I saw one...


----------



## mundodabolsa

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3283583
> 
> Her stomach looks really good!



Her stomach doesn't look like that, I promise you.  There is no body  on the planet that gets lean enough to show a 6 pack on the abs exclusively while having no visible muscles on the rest of the body.  To have chiseled abs like that she'd have chiseled arms.


----------



## saira1214

Wonky/wavy door hinge is a dead giveaway.


----------



## clevercat

I wonder...is anyone in this odious family ever honest about anything?


----------



## maddie66

Looks like more kontouring through self-tanner here. You can see the stripes.


----------



## lovely

Yeah it's totally fake Tanner because her face looks super orange. Nice try Khloe.


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> Her stomach doesn't look like that, I promise you.  There is no body  on the planet that gets lean enough to show a 6 pack on the abs exclusively while having no visible muscles on the rest of the body.  To have chiseled abs like that she'd have chiseled arms.



Thank you! 

Ab exercises alone do not give you a 6 pack...you have to do a full body routine and be lean for your Ab muscles to show through. 

She's just sucking in her stomach to show her abs. Everyone has a 6 pack under the layer of fat. Lol


----------



## ShoreGrl

mundodabolsa said:


> Her stomach doesn't look like that, I promise you.  There is no body  on the planet that gets lean enough to show a 6 pack on the abs exclusively while having no visible muscles on the rest of the body.  To have chiseled abs like that she'd have chiseled arms.



Yes, and a much lower body fat %. (not saying she's fat, just that you have to be super-lean for your abs to pop.  )


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Well that is a Lipo'd stomach if ever I saw one...



Shouldn't a person get all this stomach work done after they have kids? It looks more than lipo to a bit of a love handle, her whole stomach looks worked on. I wonder what happens during pregnancy.


----------



## pukasonqo

from the pics of her that we saw yesterday to this pic koko somehow managed to trim her waist a bit too
i'd rather if she kut the krap, she has lost weight and looks good so why does she needs to put up pics like this one?


----------



## White Orchid

Notice how she and many on IG always post such pix against a solid coloured background? Helps "post-production".


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Notice how she and many on IG always post such pix against a solid coloured background? Helps "post-production".



Kim loves posing in the water. Needs less adjustment, it seems.  But a solid background is best, that's right!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Notice how she and many on IG always post such pix against a solid coloured background? Helps "post-production".



Well that wavy door and mirror isn't helping sell her story.


----------



## WishList986

Sucking in/self tanner/photoshop aside, her body is bangin. I'd be taking pics of myself all day long if I looked like that!


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Sucking in/self tanner/photoshop aside, her body is bangin. I'd be taking pics of myself all day long if I looked like that!


Bangin? Her body?!  If that's bangin, what is someone like JLo?


----------



## DiorT

This pic shows the wonky door better.

https://nyppagesix.files.wordpress.com/2016/02/khloe-picture.jpg?quality=100&strip=all&w=680&strip=all


----------



## saira1214

She deleted the photo. [emoji28]


----------



## White Orchid

Why'd she delete it?  Were folks calling her out on it?


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Kim loves posing in the water. Needs less adjustment, it seems.  But a solid background is best, that's right!


Or foliage, as that's easier to manipulate too.


----------



## saira1214

White Orchid said:


> Why'd she delete it?  Were folks calling her out on it?




Yeah. She was getting a lot of flak for the photoshop and there were a lot of PS references. Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has opened up about estranged husband Lamar Odom's first public appearance following his devastating drug overdose late last year.

The 31-year-old reality star revealed that brother-in-law Kanye West played a huge role in getting the athlete back on his feet and able to attend his Yeezy 3 presentation earlier this month.

Khloe was talking with hosts on Hollywood Today Live on Tuesday where she said that the rapper would play his music at Lamar's bedside as he lay comatose in hospital.

'Kanye was really instrumental in Lamar getting better,' she said.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-play-albums-stricken-athlete-s-bedside.html


----------



## littlerock

No to the bottom half of that jumper.


----------



## saira1214

Ya'll called this!!!!


----------



## BPC

Kanye saves Lamar .. Praise Yeezy :worthy: .. the second coming is here.


----------



## Lounorada

mundodabolsa said:


> Her stomach doesn't look like that, I promise you.  There is no body  on the planet that gets lean enough to show a 6 pack on the abs exclusively while having no visible muscles on the rest of the body.  To have chiseled abs like that she'd have chiseled arms.





berrydiva said:


> Ab exercises alone do not give you a 6 pack...you have to do a full body routine and be lean for your Ab muscles to show through.


This!



White Orchid said:


> Notice how she and many on IG always post such pix against a solid coloured background? Helps "post-production".


 
Yep, but they never seem to have the common sense to check for wavy doorframes or other background structures that should not have a kink/wave in them.


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> She deleted the photo. [emoji28]


 
I'm gonna guess people were calling her out on her shenanigans and she didn't like to hear the truth!


----------



## Pursejoy9

pukasonqo said:


> from the pics of her that we saw yesterday to this pic koko somehow managed to trim her waist a bit too
> i'd rather if she kut the krap, she has lost weight and looks good so why does she needs to put up pics like this one?


  Right. She looks 30 lbs. heavier in the white skirt outfit, just like Gwyneth looked in the beach photos vs. her new releases. They all have something to sell and will manipulate to do it.


----------



## berrydiva

She reposted the OG shot for you haters.

So she fixed the wavy door and now her thigh looks weird. Lol


----------



## labelwhore04

She's so embarassing


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> She reposted the OG shot for you haters.
> 
> So she fixed the wavy door and now her thigh looks weird. Lol




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] wait! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Does she know what 'OG' means?


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She reposted the OG shot for you haters.
> 
> So she fixed the wavy door and now her thigh looks weird. Lol


 
She is utterly pathetic.
Her comment is something one might expect from a bratty teenager, not a grown a$$ woman in her 30s. 
It just goes to show she has the intellect of a twig.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Does she know what 'OG' means?


 
I don't think she knows what 'petty' means either because if she did she'd know she is the living definition of the word and she should learn to shut her mouth!


----------



## Pursejoy9

too bad prancing, preening, and being a narcissist doesn't burn calories. she would be a waif.


----------



## Jayne1

Where's the original post for comparison?  The one with the wavy door?


----------



## arnott

She loves to call people petty whenever she gets busted.  Didn't she call the baker whose pies she took credit for petty as well?


----------



## arnott

DiorT said:


> This pic shows the wonky door better.
> 
> https://nyppagesix.files.wordpress.com/2016/02/khloe-picture.jpg?quality=100&strip=all&w=680&strip=all



Thanks for that, I didn't see it the first time.


----------



## labelwhore04

I was just watching an old episode of when the K's went camping with Adriennes(Robs gf) parents, and Khloe was so vulgar, swearing and being disgusting in front of them and just showing no respect.I just couldn't believe someone would behave that way infront of company like that. She's so trashy.


----------



## guccimamma

Lounorada said:


> She is utterly pathetic.
> Her comment is something one might expect from a bratty teenager, not a grown a$$ woman in her 30s.
> It just goes to show she has the intellect of a twig.



yes.

she grew up the ugly one, and this is her way of proving herself. 

sad.


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has opened up about estranged husband Lamar Odom's first public appearance following his devastating drug overdose late last year.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star revealed that brother-in-law Kanye West played a huge role in getting the athlete back on his feet and able to attend his Yeezy 3 presentation earlier this month.
> 
> Khloe was talking with hosts on Hollywood Today Live on Tuesday where she said that the rapper would play his music at Lamar's bedside as he lay comatose in hospital.
> 
> 'Kanye was really instrumental in Lamar getting better,' she said.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-play-albums-stricken-athlete-s-bedside.html




Her body looks kind of weird when she sits down.

First of all, that jumper is not pretty. The cut on the top half is weird. And when she was sitting during the interview, you could see a roll of fat coming out of it (under the boob) because it was so tight. And maybe because she's not fit ? Idk, I guess you'd need to have a very thin layer of fat to pull that kind of top off.

Also, it's not the first time that I notice this, but when she's wearing an outfit that's really tight (so, all the time lol), her stomach is SO flat, it looks weird. Idk how to explain this. Like, she's large from the waist and she has a veryy large a$$, but her stomach is so flat it looks like it's sucking itself into her body or something.  Well, she's probably "pulling" her stomach in, but still. Cause even so, it looks like she has layers of fat on her stomach ? Like it's super flat but still flabby, I don't know, it's weird !!


----------



## bagsforme

berrydiva said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ab exercises alone do not give you a 6 pack...you have to do a full body routine and be lean for your Ab muscles to show through.
> 
> She's just sucking in her stomach to show her abs. Everyone has a 6 pack under the layer of fat. Lol



Totally agree.  For a 6 pack like that your arms and thighs also need to be ripped.  Theres no such thing as spot reduction.

I think its spray tan/Kontouring.  Possibly some lipo and she's definitely sucking it in.

She has lost weight and looks great but no need to fake it.

Plus why does everyone do selfies like the in the mirror?!  Just hold the photo right over the abs and take a shot.


----------



## redney

Her face looks completely different. I barely recognize her.


----------



## White Orchid

That's because of the Spanx she's wearing.  It creates this "ironed" look with her stomach.

And trust me that stomach ain't flat or we'd see her parading herself in a bikini any day, every day.



Jikena said:


> Also, it's not the first time that I notice this, but when she's wearing an outfit that's really tight (so, all the time lol), her stomach is SO flat, it looks weird. Idk how to explain this. Like, she's large from the waist and she has a veryy large a$$, but her stomach is so flat it looks like it's sucking itself into her body or something.  Well, she's probably "pulling" her stomach in, but still. Cause even so, it looks like she has layers of fat on her stomach ? Like it's super flat but still flabby, I don't know, it's weird !!


----------



## bisousx

You can have abs without the rest of the body looking muscular. Natasha Oakley has 'em. Not defending Khloe but just saying.


----------



## White Orchid

This is true.  Natasha O has quite a few flaws but masks them well.

As for Khloe, I'm sure she has a little help with the ole bronzing powder.



bisousx said:


> You can have abs without the rest of the body looking muscular. Natasha Oakley has 'em. Not defending Khloe but just saying.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> You can have abs without the rest of the body looking muscular. Natasha Oakley has 'em. Not defending Khloe but just saying.



Think it's more about a full defined 6 pack which are really hard to get without the rest falling into place. Looking at Natasha Oakley, she has defined abs, not a 6 pack, but she's also fairly lean which makes sense.


----------



## nashpoo

Even if her abs are fake I still think she looks good! I think I'm the only one haha


----------



## Lola69

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3284079
> 
> Even if her abs are fake I still think she looks good! I think I'm the only one haha




She definitely looks better now.


----------



## c0uture

Her lips .. Ouch


----------



## WishList986

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3284079
> 
> Even if her abs are fake I still think she looks good! I think I'm the only one haha


I agree!!!


----------



## michie

Wtf??? How many fake bodies is this now??? At least this one looks more realistic (lipo'd) for her. But, why TF is her makeup artist posting these pics??


----------



## saira1214

She's promoting for her new lame show "Revenge Body."


----------



## tweegy

BPC said:


> Kanye saves Lamar .. Praise Yeezy :worthy: .. the second coming is here.




They didn't call their son Saint for nothing [emoji119]&#127995;


----------



## tweegy

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3284079
> 
> Even if her abs are fake I still think she looks good! I think I'm the only one haha




This pic reminds me of when photoshop became popular and folks where Photoshopping heads on to other folks bodies.... 

Cause my eye went severely sideways looking at that pic. Her arms are not that small... Unless she's starved herself for two weeks straight...


----------



## terebina786

Its a top-down angle plus low lighting..... That makes everyone look thinner.

She looks good, her body at least... i don't know why she keeps insisting on this fakery.


----------



## knasarae

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong, I don't know much about ps but... don't people have lipo to their stomach to kind of "outline a six pack"?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

It looks like she is holding her breath for dear life lol


----------



## Jayne1

The new "un-photoshopped" picture doesn't mean it wasn't photoshopped.  Just that her people did a better job.  It is very possible to photoshop in front of vertical lines, just takes a bit more work.


----------



## lovely

Yeah I never even see her arms looking that skinny when she's out and about in every day life. Lighting/camera angle is everything.


----------



## GoGlam

I'm really tired of people saying there is no such thing as spot reduction.  Everyone loses weight differently.  Some people can have heavier arms and lose from their bottom, some people can lose in their waist.  The body stores fat in different ways for everyone and, yes, it can choose where it wants to pull from first.  The body can also build muscle which helps oxidize fat.

With that said, there have been decades of research on this topic and there is no definitive scientific opinion on how long that can happen and from which fat stores... So how can people say that there is no such thing as spot reduction? Our body spot reduces on its own and YES you can help it. It is just not proven about which methods would do that.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She has that whole bobble head thing going. It's kinda sad how far she will go to get approval from other people. OAN she is still fug


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does she not get that if she actually looked as good as she claimed to look, she could go to the beach once, get photographed, and shut everyone up?  The lady doth protest too much.


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> I'm really tired of people saying there is no such thing as spot reduction.  Everyone loses weight differently.  Some people can have heavier arms and lose from their bottom, some people can lose in their waist.  The body stores fat in different ways for everyone and, yes, it can choose where it wants to pull from first.  The body can also build muscle which helps oxidize fat.
> 
> With that said, there have been decades of research on this topic and there is no definitive scientific opinion on how long that can happen and from which fat stores... So how can people say that there is no such thing as spot reduction? Our body spot reduces on its own and YES you can help it. It is just not proven about which methods would do that.


I am pretty sure when people talk about spot reduction they mean an isolated spot. Sure you can only do planks and not work your legs, but to do the things required to get a six pack are going to have an effect on other parts of your body. You can't eat clean and expect to have a six pack, but not expect to lose fat from other areas as well. Just like you said, your body is going to decide where it pulls weight from, and yes you can help it, but you cannot determine it.


----------



## GoGlam

buzzytoes said:


> I am pretty sure when people talk about spot reduction they mean an isolated spot. Sure you can only do planks and not work your legs, but to do the things required to get a six pack are going to have an effect on other parts of your body. You can't eat clean and expect to have a six pack, but not expect to lose fat from other areas as well. Just like you said, your body is going to decide where it pulls weight from, and yes you can help it, but you cannot determine it.




You can do things to help determine it.  I can see a major change in something like my obliques and not my thighs.. I can go on and on.  Out of all the places that are hard to decrease fat in, legs, arms and stomach react completely differently in all people.  Khloe could very well be doing a lot of cardio and stomach work that sees little reduction in arms and legs.  And let's be honest, she has had a reduction in her stomach and legs.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> I'm really tired of people saying there is no such thing as spot reduction.  Everyone loses weight differently.  Some people can have heavier arms and lose from their bottom, some people can lose in their waist.  The body stores fat in different ways for everyone and, yes, it can choose where it wants to pull from first.  The body can also build muscle which helps oxidize fat.
> 
> With that said, there have been decades of research on this topic and there is no definitive scientific opinion on how long that can happen and from which fat stores... So how can people say that there is no such thing as spot reduction? Our body spot reduces on its own and YES you can help it. It is just not proven about which methods would do that.



Spot reduction only means that you can't choose where to lose the weight and that your body will spot reduce on its own as you stated. When people use the term "spot reduction" it's meant to say they are in control of isolating weight loss in certain areas of the body which obviously isn't true. Some people can work on a certain area to no end and see no reduction because that's no where the body wants to release the fat first...while others will notice the reduction in the certain area they work and that's mainly because that's where the body wants to give up fat first. However, it's not in someone's control.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her azz is he same size lord have mercy


----------



## White Orchid

Work-out, my a$$ (pardon the pun!)


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Work-out, my a$$ (pardon the pun!)




the pic on the right...go and have a shower koko, and please, wash your clothes!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh my god she looks freakish


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> You can do things to help determine it.  I can see a major change in something like my obliques and not my thighs.. I can go on and on.  Out of all the places that are hard to decrease fat in, legs, arms and stomach react completely differently in all people.  Khloe could very well be doing a lot of cardio and stomach work that sees little reduction in arms and legs.  And let's be honest, she has had a reduction in her stomach and legs.


You can concentrate on one particular area, but that doesn't meant it will be the ONLY area affected. That's what people mean when they say you can't spot reduce. Like I said, you can do planks all day and not do squats or bicep curls, but planks alone are not going to give you a six pack. You have to eat clean as well. If you start eating clean, you are going to notice a difference in your arms or butt as well, because your body is going to do some things on it's own that you can't control. I agree there are definitely things to do to help concentrate on an area, but with Khloe for example, there is no way she is losing weight everywhere except her ***.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Work-out, my a$$ (pardon the pun!)


 
She must have 3 pairs of the built-in-butt-pad-underwear on with that orange dress. 
Also, it looks like she has a corset or waist-trainer on underneath.







No comment on the pic on the right...


----------



## raffifi

White Orchid said:


> Work-out, my a$$ (pardon the pun!)



muahahaha, no way her a** is real. I think it looks like she went to the same doc as chyna


----------



## WishList986

goglam said:


> i'm really tired of people saying there is no such thing as spot reduction.  Everyone loses weight differently.  Some people can have heavier arms and lose from their bottom, some people can lose in their waist.  The body stores fat in different ways for everyone and, yes, it can choose where it wants to pull from first.  The body can also build muscle which helps oxidize fat.
> 
> With that said, there have been decades of research on this topic and there is no definitive scientific opinion on how long that can happen and from which fat stores... So how can people say that there is no such thing as spot reduction? Our body spot reduces on its own and yes you can help it. It is just not proven about which methods would do that.



exactly


----------



## GoGlam

buzzytoes said:


> You can concentrate on one particular area, but that doesn't meant it will be the ONLY area affected. That's what people mean when they say you can't spot reduce. Like I said, you can do planks all day and not do squats or bicep curls, but planks alone are not going to give you a six pack. You have to eat clean as well. If you start eating clean, you are going to notice a difference in your arms or butt as well, because your body is going to do some things on it's own that you can't control. I agree there are definitely things to do to help concentrate on an area, but with Khloe for example, there is no way she is losing weight everywhere except her ***.




Oh hands down she is adding to her @ss.  There's no question about that.  However, her shape is much more defined and toned and Lipo doesn't accomplish that.  It just reduces mass.


----------



## Lounorada

Toned with defined abs? Right... even with a cut-out dress, she's still wearing spanx/shape-wear 
She should get one that blends with her shade of fake tan, make it more believable 

twitter


----------



## White Orchid

Dat right bewbie be fightin' for the attention :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

I say we create a new acronym: VSL (visible Spanx line) made famous by the Kardashians.


----------



## Vienna

That looks soooo bad! How can she not know?


----------



## berrydiva

Vienna said:


> That looks soooo bad! How can she not know?



Cameras and the flashes capture what we can't see with our eyes in normal lighting sometimes.


----------



## Lola69

Why would she wear something like that and wear spanx?!?? I don't know how these girls get to use that crap. I tried once and I hated it lol


----------



## purseinsanity

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3283583
> 
> Her stomach looks really good!



She looks great but I'm getting a little tired of "skirting the pubic bone" shots.


----------



## purseinsanity

.


----------



## purseinsanity

White Orchid said:


> Work-out, my a$$ (pardon the pun!)



Looks like she's leaking hemorrhoid cream


----------



## Sasha2012

She was busted for posting a doctored selfie on Instagram.

And the very next day Khloe Kardashian proved that she doesn't need the help Photoshop.

The 31-year-old reality star showed off her fantastic figure during another one of her routine gym trips in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...admitting-doctoring-selfie.html#ixzz41F8isP6K


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good...there's really no need for her to fake a 6-pack.


----------



## dr.pepper

Lol @ to and fro gym pics popping up again immediately after she's busted for Photoshop. 

She needs us to see that she is putting in the work!


----------



## White Orchid

Needs to work on her inner thigh area.  She's definitely lost weight but she doesn't look as toned in these latest pix.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh I just noticed that bald patch on the back of her head.  I'm assuming that happens because of long-term extension use?


----------



## Frivole88

her a$$ looks flat again 



Sasha2012 said:


> She was busted for posting a doctored selfie on Instagram.
> 
> And the very next day Khloe Kardashian proved that she doesn't need the help Photoshop.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star showed off her fantastic figure during another one of her routine gym trips in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...admitting-doctoring-selfie.html#ixzz41F8isP6K


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Toned with defined abs? Right... even with a cut-out dress, she's still wearing spanx/shape-wear
> She should get one that blends with her shade of fake tan, make it more believable
> 
> twitter



Is that Carmen Electra next to her?


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Is that Carmen Electra next to her?


Yep.  I saw a close-up of her only days ago.  Wasn't pretty.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Yep.  I saw a close-up of her only days ago.  Wasn't pretty.



Thanks!  I'm sure it was still way prettier than any picture of Khloe.


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Thanks!  I'm sure it was still way prettier than any picture of Khloe.


Please.  My cat's bum is prettier.


----------



## redney

No butt pads for today's pap stroll at the gym.


----------



## Jikena

You can clearly tell she doesn't work out as much as she wants us to believe when you see those pictures. And you can tell her a$$ is fake. From the side, it's big, rounded, looks nice (too big for her body though) and then you see the back and her a$$ looks SUPER flat. Like, even my a$$ is not that flat when I wear leggings and I'm thin and don't work out at all.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lounorada said:


> She must have 3 pairs of the built-in-butt-pad-underwear on with that orange dress.
> Also, it looks like she has a corset or waist-trainer on underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on the pic on the right...



I love nene blazer


----------



## knasarae

White Orchid said:


> Oh I just noticed that bald patch on the back of her head.  I'm assuming that happens because of long-term extension use?



I would think because her hair is thin, wet and unintentionally parted in that spot.


----------



## NYCBelle

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3284079
> 
> Even if her abs are fake I still think she looks good! I think I'm the only one haha



coolsculpt


----------



## GoGlam

My god! We've officially thrown objectivity out the window when a hair part turns into a bald spot.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> My god! We've officially thrown objectivity out the window when a hair part turns into a bald spot.



There's no objectivity in these Kardashian threads. Lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> There's no objectivity in these Kardashian threads. Lol.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Needs to work on her inner thigh area.  She's definitely lost weight but she doesn't look as toned in these latest pix.



she has never looked toned


----------



## dangerouscurves

GoGlam said:


> My god! We've officially thrown objectivity out the window when a hair part turns into a bald spot.




I went to look at it again. Dayyyyum, that does look like a bald spot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> Oh I just noticed that bald patch on the back of her head.  I'm assuming that happens because of long-term extension use?



I can't tell if it's a bald spot or just where the hair happened to part.  her hair definitely isn't as full and thick as it used to be.  Thanks to extensions


----------



## guccimamma

when all you have to do in your life is tend to yourself, you better look good.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> when all you have to do in your life is tend to yourself, you better look good.


 Exactly!


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She was busted for posting a doctored selfie on Instagram.
> 
> And the very next day Khloe Kardashian proved that she doesn't need the help Photoshop.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star showed off her fantastic figure during another one of her routine gym trips in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...admitting-doctoring-selfie.html#ixzz41F8isP6K



I think she looks great here. Love the hair, wish I could get mine to do that but its curly! (minus the bald spot lol)


----------



## NYCBelle

WishList986 said:


> I think she looks great here. Love the hair, wish I could get mine to do that but its curly! (minus the bald spot lol)



Keratin  been curl free for the last year and a half


----------



## Encore Hermes

She Admits to cool sculpting treatments. Lol she says for stretch marks 

One beauty treatment she perks up about is lasers. I love lasers and I do a ton of them on my face; I dont think theres anything wrong with that. I do them more for discoloration, but they do tighten, too. Ive also done CoolSculpting and treatments for the stretch marks on my butt. Im a huge fan of lasers and I love them.

https://www.newbeauty.com/blog/dail...ean-about-what-procedures-shes-really-gotten/

_The CoolSculpting procedure is the only FDA-cleared, non-surgical fat reduction treatment that uses controlled cooling to eliminate stubborn fat that resists all efforts through diet and exercise. The results are proven, and noticeable, so you'll look great from every angle._


----------



## arnott

Encore Hermes said:


> She Admits to cool sculpting treatments. Lol she says for stretch marks
> 
> One beauty treatment she perks up about is lasers. I love lasers and I do a ton of them on my face; I dont think theres anything wrong with that. I do them more for discoloration, but they do tighten, too. Ive also done* CoolSculpting *and treatments for the stretch marks on my butt. Im a huge fan of lasers and I love them.
> 
> https://www.newbeauty.com/blog/dail...ean-about-what-procedures-shes-really-gotten/
> 
> _The CoolSculpting procedure is the only FDA-cleared, non-surgical fat reduction treatment that uses controlled cooling to eliminate stubborn fat that resists all efforts through diet and exercise. The results are proven, and noticeable, so you'll look great from every angle._



Mama June did the same thing on her double chin!


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> Mama June did the same thing on her double chin!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] wait, are you serious?


----------



## arnott

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] wait, are you serious?



Here's the video!

http://www.insideedition.com/headli...-remove-turkey-neck-after-dropping-150-pounds


----------



## WishList986

NYCBelle said:


> Keratin  been curl free for the last year and a half



Like a Keratin treatment? Link please!


----------



## Pursejoy9

buzzytoes said:


> I am pretty sure when people talk about spot reduction they mean an isolated spot. Sure you can only do planks and not work your legs, but to do the things required to get a six pack are going to have an effect on other parts of your body. You can't eat clean and expect to have a six pack, but not expect to lose fat from other areas as well. Just like you said, your body is going to decide where it pulls weight from, and yes you can help it, but you cannot determine it.


YOur body doesn't make random decisions about where to pull weight from. Science shows that you lose weight first from where you gained it last, and then proportionally according to your body type.


----------



## schadenfreude

NYCBelle said:


> coolsculpt



But....... doesn't the extra skin just sort of hang over an area that was once full of fat? Or do you then need another procedure to nip and tuck the excess? I don't get it.


----------



## arnott

schadenfreude said:


> But....... doesn't the extra skin just sort of hang over an area that was once full of fat? Or do you then need another procedure to nip and tuck the excess? I don't get it.



Maybe that's what Khloe uses the tightening lasers for?


----------



## ChanelMommy

redney said:


> Her face looks completely different. I barely recognize her.



agree and her head looks bigger then her body unless she always looked like that? I miss her  in the beginning of the show, brown hair, normal face. I don't even recognize her.


----------



## White Orchid

So um, yeah, like I was saying about her thighs... (From the Daily Mail)


----------



## Jikena

White Orchid said:


> So um, yeah, like I was saying about her thighs... (From the Daily Mail)



Not the thighs of someone who works out, that's for sure. Her inner thighs are all "flabby", it's not a bad thing - I have the same thighs - but it shows that she doesn't work out like she wants to make us believe.

Also, she has changed her nose a lot. She has always had a large nose and she knows if she redoes it completely people are gonna see it so she makes her nostrils more and more thiner, but she barely has any nostrils left now.


----------



## Oryx816

Why is she carrying a box of hair?  Doesn't she have "people" to carry that?  
Where's Korey when you need him?


----------



## White Orchid

My inner thighs are pretty much the same too but that's cos I no longer power walk like I once did back in the day.

If I were a "beast" in the gym though, I'm sure there'd be a difference, but I'm a lazy ole sod now lol.



Jikena said:


> Not the thighs of someone who works out, that's for sure. Her inner thighs are all "flabby", it's not a bad thing - I have the same thighs - but it shows that she doesn't work out like she wants to make us believe.
> 
> Also, she has changed her nose a lot. She has always had a large nose and she knows if she redoes it completely people are gonna see it so she makes her nostrils more and more thiner, but she barely has any nostrils left now.


----------



## Lola69

I like her hair.


----------



## paisley*

tweegy said:


> The kardashians suckered him into it again.. Lam lam isn't thinking straight.. They're preying on him going out getting Chinese food when they know he needs a transplant and transfusion and a lung and a heart transplant... And a spleen... And a toe nail implant...
> 
> Horrible horrible lam lam preying kardashians...




Snorting at Toe nail implant [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is as pretty as I've seen her head look.


----------



## NYCBelle

WishList986 said:


> Like a Keratin treatment? Link please!



Yes. I got mine done at Keratin Lounge in NYC.  Mine is starting to wear off since I'm pregnant and can't do a treatment.

Don't know where you live but do research and see reviews of salons that do it near you. Or check with your stylist if they do it.

There are different brands of treatments out there.


----------



## NYCBelle

schadenfreude said:


> But....... doesn't the extra skin just sort of hang over an area that was once full of fat? Or do you then need another procedure to nip and tuck the excess? I don't get it.



She was never that heavy where she would have a lot of excess skin. She can do tightening treatments.


----------



## guccimamma

the beard cheated on her? isn't she a married woman?


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> the beard cheated on her? isn't she a married woman?





chiiiiiilllee!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> the beard cheated on her? isn't she a married woman?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> the beard cheated on her? isn't she a married woman?


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> the beard cheated on her? isn't she a married woman?


----------



## pukasonqo

sad life, all those pics showing off her "revenge body", the pout, the ever growing backside and...no takers
if someone says that she is laughing all the way to the bank i will just say that is still a sad, empty life if who you are is defined by how fake you have become


----------



## BPC

She comes off as very insecure. 
No amount of lip fillers, butt enhancements, weaves or photo shop can get rid of that stench of desperation. Total turn off.


----------



## WishList986

NYCBelle said:


> Yes. I got mine done at Keratin Lounge in NYC.  Mine is starting to wear off since I'm pregnant and can't do a treatment.
> 
> Don't know where you live but do research and see reviews of salons that do it near you. Or check with your stylist if they do it.
> 
> There are different brands of treatments out there.


Thank you so much! Definitely checking this out


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> She comes off as very insecure.
> No amount of lip fillers, butt enhancements, weaves or photo shop can get rid of that stench of desperation. Total turn off.



Extremely insecure.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Extremely insecure.



can you imagine growing up in that home, and being the"ugly" one? it must have been brutal. not to mention, she's the hairdresser's kid.

hell, even her stepdad was sizing up how pretty he would be someday.

the whole situation is warped.


----------



## bagsforme

berrydiva said:


> Extremely insecure.




Its understandable.  At a young age her mom tells her she needs a nose job, Bruce said in an episode "you could loss a few pounds".  I'm sure they've said more.

that stays with you no matter what you have done to improve yourself.  She'll be insecure no matter what.


----------



## Sasha2012

Never under estimate the power of a good sweat session.

Just a day after Khloe Kardashian revealed her private pain caused by her public breakups, the star was back to her routine.

The 31-year-old was spotted headed to her workout with Gunnar Peterson in Beverly Hills, California, on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-pain-breaking-public-eye.html#ixzz41ikL0GiG


----------



## nastasja

Why is she always carrying this box of hair with creepy pictures?


----------



## Oryx816

Those lips!  Like Donald Duck, only dumber.


----------



## Sasha2012

She puts in hours at the gym to work on her body.

So it is no wonder Khloe Kardashian doesn't mind showing it off all the time.

The 31-year-old reality star was spotted putting on quite an eye-popping display while out and about in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Tuesday. 

Khloe rocked a very low cut silk black top which not only showed off plenty of her cleavage but also her toned tummy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-BRALESS-low-cut-silk-LA.html#ixzz41jCpVUjE


----------



## arnott

That shirt is tacky as hell!


----------



## Caz71

How does her butt fit into jeans?

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

I want to know how she fits into those jeans, period!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I want to know how she fits into those jeans, period!


The button and those seams are holding on for dear life.

What the h*ll do they have against sizing up in clothes? Those jeans are too small for her, fact... Just like 99% of the clothes she wears.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> The button and those seams are holding on for dear life.
> 
> What the h*ll do they have against sizing up in clothes? Those jeans are too small for her, fact... Just like 99% of the clothes she wears.




This!  

They may as well just wrap themselves in Saran Wrap!


----------



## Oryx816

Caz71 said:


> How does her butt fit into jeans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app




I think Joyce rubs butter all over her and helps her slip into the jeans and then she uses a pump to inflate the butt pads.  Or the butt pads are not inflatable and they are seen into the clothes ahead of time.  

Regardless, the entire process of getting dressed must be an arduous, time consuming and exhausting daily affair.  No wonder she can't have a real job!  Most of her day must be spent getting dressed.


----------



## Jayne1

Filming started again??


----------



## terebina786

Honestly it must be such a struggle to get into those jeans.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> I think Joyce rubs butter all over her and helps her slip into the jeans and then she uses a pump to inflate the butt pads.  Or the butt pads are not inflatable and they are seen into the clothes ahead of time.
> 
> Regardless, the entire process of getting dressed must be an arduous, time consuming and exhausting daily affair.  No wonder she can't have a real job!  Most of her day must be spent getting dressed.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Grande Latte

She doesn't look bad, but I don't understand this whole fascination with huge butts. But seriously, what size denim does she get? Then she has to do some major alteration, right?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Grande Latte said:


> She doesn't look bad, but I don't understand this whole fascination with huge butts. But seriously, what size denim does she get? Then she has to do some major alteration, right?



I'm sure she claims she wears something tiny, like a 24 or 25.  RME.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jayne1 said:


> Filming started again??



I don't think the main show takes breaks anymore. They don't have anything to fill in like kim amd Kourtney take NY or khole and Lamar take Dallas. 
They should be up to season 50 next year.


----------



## tweegy

Oryx816 said:


> I think Joyce rubs butter all over her and helps her slip into the jeans and then she uses a pump to inflate the butt pads.  Or the butt pads are not inflatable and they are seen into the clothes ahead of time.
> 
> Regardless, the entire process of getting dressed must be an arduous, time consuming and exhausting daily affair.  No wonder she can't have a real job!  Most of her day must be spent getting dressed.




[emoji23] thanks for that laugh


----------



## BPC

Encore Hermes said:


> ]I don't think the main show takes breaks anymore[/B]. They don't have anything to fill in like kim amd Kourtney take NY or khole and Lamar take Dallas.
> They should be up to season 50 next year.



They've become the reality tv version of The Truman Show.


----------



## berrydiva

Caz71 said:


> How does her butt fit into jeans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app





White Orchid said:


> I want to know how she fits into those jeans, period!





terebina786 said:


> Honestly it must be such a struggle to get into those jeans.





Grande Latte said:


> She doesn't look bad, but I don't understand this whole fascination with huge butts. But seriously, what size denim does she get? Then she has to do some major alteration, right?




Buy jeans with stretch in them, buy a larger size and get the waist tailored. It's really not as difficult as you guys think.


----------



## lovely

in that last picture her mouth looks even more different. is it her teeth? i don't know. i hate that i even noticed it.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> I think Joyce rubs butter all over her and helps her slip into the jeans and then she uses a pump to inflate the butt pads.  Or the butt pads are not inflatable and they are seen into the clothes ahead of time.
> 
> Regardless, the entire process of getting dressed must be an arduous, time consuming and exhausting daily affair.  No wonder she can't have a real job!  Most of her day must be spent getting dressed.



 What else does she have to do?


----------



## WishList986

To quote Trace Adkins, Lord have mercy, how'd she even get them britches on!
Jokes aside, I think she looks bomb as hell in that outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> I think Joyce rubs butter all over her and helps her slip into the jeans and then she uses a pump to inflate the butt pads.  Or the butt pads are not inflatable and they are seen into the clothes ahead of time.
> 
> Regardless, the entire process of getting dressed must be an arduous, time consuming and exhausting daily affair.  No wonder she can't have a real job!  Most of her day must be spent getting dressed.


  
Yep, but you can't forget her other important daily tasks- deciding whether to wear one, two or three pairs of butt-pads, having inches of makeup applied to the face [and body], deciding how to 'cleverly' hide the moose-knuckle and having her box of hair attached to her head. 
What a tough day that would be...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never one to shy away from sharing the fruits of her labour in the gym on Instagram.

And Khloe Kardashian wasn't opposed to showcasing her eye-popping curves as she jetted out of Los Angeles, on Wednesday, in a casually chic ensemble.

And while the 31-year-old reality star appeared to be subtly covering up her famous figure when she arrived at LAX, she soon discarded her coat to reveal a derriere-flaunting ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ng-ensemble-jets-LAX-style.html#ixzz41nzCWKjf


----------



## Bag*Snob

LOL I wonder if those body scans can detect her butt pads.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Splash news............

Buts
They look very different in each photo. And I don't mean angle.


----------



## White Orchid

The photoshop in the one where she's standing with her hands on her hips, yeesh.  Yes Khloe, we really do believe your hips are that small.


----------



## White Orchid




----------



## dangerouscurves

Serious question, who made the title of this thread?


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Serious question, who made the title of this thread?




If you are asking about that "Khlomoney" addition, I too think it is preposterous.  It seems like she is the only one who calls herself that and we shouldn't indulge in that tomfoolery.  

Khlogre, on the other hand, I think is both more fitting and would be supported by many of us, if not most.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> If you are asking about that "Khlomoney" addition, I too think it is preposterous.  It seems like she is the only one who calls herself that and we shouldn't indulge in that tomfoolery.
> 
> Khlogre, on the other hand, I think is both more fitting and would be supported by many of us, if not most.




Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.


----------



## Gemmathilde

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.




LOL!!!! That made my day!!!!


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.




 suddenly I don't object to this thread title anymore.  Let's leave it.  Thanks for the laugh dangerouscurves!


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji4] I really thought the mod who made the title was throwing shades.


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji4] I really thought the mod who made the title was throwing shades.




If that were the case then "klo" would suffice and it would be fitting too since every man she dates "dumps" her.  Ewwww.  I grossed myself out.


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.



I die


----------



## .pursefiend.

i like her hair short .. that's all i got


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.


I.Love.It!!!


----------



## Lounorada

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.


----------



## chowlover2

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.




You made my day, thank you![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian always said her mother Kris Jenner instilled a serious work ethic in her six children, and she wasn't kidding.

On Thursday the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians beauty revealed she had a 4 am call time for the Allergan KYBELLA event at the IAC Building in New York City.

The E! beauty looked rested and ravishing in a strapless black pantsuit and a winning smile that showed no signs of sleep deprivation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-strapless-black-pantsuit.html#ixzz41rPS7t3O


----------



## saira1214

She's been looking good lately.


----------



## redney

I like the side part.


----------



## nastasja

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This thread has been forever changed.


----------



## terebina786

I like the last look on her.


----------



## buzzytoes

I like her a lot better when she is not trying to be sexy. Why does she try for the sexy look in every. Single. IG pic?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> If that were the case then "klo" would suffice and it would be fitting too since every man she dates "dumps" her.  Ewwww.  I grossed myself out.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Aminamina

_Khlamydiamoney _is what I see


----------



## V0N1B2

saira1214 said:


> She's been looking good lately.


Must be the Allergan KYBELLA injections.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Aminamina said:


> _Khlamydiamoney _is what I see




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Her hands are starting to look real Crypt Creeper-y.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'The beauty looked rested and ravishing and showed no signs of sleep depriviation' :weird:

What are the writers at DM smoking?


----------



## bag-princess

buzzytoes said:


> I like her a lot better when she is not trying to be sexy. Why does she try for the sexy look in every. Single. IG pic?




because she isn't but she keeps trying to sell it.   women that are truly sexy don't do anything at all but live and breathe.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'The beauty looked rested and ravishing and showed no signs of sleep depriviation' :weird:
> 
> What are the writers at DM smoking?






i wonder this also every single time i read their descriptions of them.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tomz_grl

Her hands need to be tanned as well and she should never show her teeth when she smiles. 


I like the hair.


----------



## sheanabelle

Is she the new poster child for Kybella??


----------



## chowlover2

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'The beauty looked rested and ravishing and showed no signs of sleep depriviation' :weird:
> 
> What are the writers at DM smoking?




Crack!


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> Her hands are starting to look real Crypt Creeper-y.



her fingers always creeped me out especially that video of her arranging her cookie jars...ack!!


----------



## pixiejenna

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol!!! Ok. I asked because Klo in German means toilet. So Khlomoney sounds like tip that you pay the toilet guy.


I die this is the best thing I read all day [emoji13]


----------



## CottonConnie

Khloe has really stepped her game up lately. I really like the cut on her. She looks amazing.


----------



## Glitterandstuds




----------



## dr.pepper

She is the worst of all of them w/ the Insta captions.


----------



## V0N1B2

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3293841


I don't get it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3293841




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]@ the comment.

She's really dumb.


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't get it.



I'm assuming she's referencing a rather filthy song by Khia called My Neck, My Back (Lick It).

I am not posting the lyrics here (not allowed) but the PG-13 gist of it is she's instructing where she wants her gentleman friend to lick her.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Crack!



Say crack again!


----------



## caitlin1214

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 'The beauty looked rested and ravishing and showed no signs of sleep depriviation' :weird:



Sounds a lot nicer than, "we're surprised she's not sitting in the corner, playing with her boobs and drooling", doesn't it? 


(Borrowed part of an Amy Schumer joke there, but couldn't resist. I'll see myself to the corner now.)


----------



## Lounorada

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3293841


Two things-
1.  @ her stupidity and that guys comment.
and
2. She's waisted a lot of money plumbing her lips to the point they are now botched and ridiculous looking for her face, yet she airbrushed/photoshopped them to look smaller (practically non-existent) in that pic...?  That makes so much sense, NOT.
She really is dumb AF.


----------



## dangerouscurves

What kind of 30-year old woman would post such caption?


----------



## clevercat

dangerouscurves said:


> What kind of 30-year old woman would post such caption?




A stupid one? [emoji6]


----------



## V0N1B2

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm assuming she's referencing a rather filthy song by Khia called My Neck, My Back (Lick It).
> 
> I am not posting the lyrics here (not allowed) but the PG-13 gist of it is she's instructing where she wants her gentleman friend to lick her.


Thanks Caitlin. I didn't know if it was a twitter/instagram inside joke thing.
I understand now - she's still advertising. And thirsty


----------



## Nathalya

caitlin1214 said:


> Say crack again!



Bwahahah


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh Khloe she want to be down so bad lol. In other news she still saying she never had plastic surgery


----------



## chowlover2

It's pretty funny how the K's sell themselves as such sexbombs, but none of them have any takers without paying them...


----------



## arnott

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm assuming she's referencing a rather filthy song by Khia called My Neck, My Back (Lick It).
> 
> I am not posting the lyrics here (not allowed) but the PG-13 gist of it is she's instructing where she wants her gentleman friend to lick her.



And I thought she was saying that because she's holding her neck like she hurt it!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

chowlover2 said:


> It's pretty funny how the K's sell themselves as such sexbombs, but none of them have any takers without paying them...



Especially Khloe, she wants to be pretty so bad it's sad. It's evident with all the ps she has had


----------



## dangerouscurves

clevercat said:


> A stupid one? [emoji6]




Yep!

I do understand that women need some heat but let the man know it in an intimate and private setting. She's so desperate to get some action. She needs to give a call to some gigolo.


----------



## V0N1B2

arnott said:


> And I thought she was saying that because she's holding her neck like she hurt it!


That's what I thought! Like she went into beast mode at the gym again, and some guy was talking about her husband smoking crack


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> What kind of 30-year old woman would post such caption?



She's an extreme try hard with clearly little-to-no esteem of self.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm assuming she's referencing a rather filthy song by Khia called My Neck, My Back (Lick It).
> 
> I am not posting the lyrics here (not allowed) but the PG-13 gist of it is she's instructing where she wants her gentleman friend to lick her.



Haha. I love ur delicate explanation of that song Caitlin. Lol


----------



## tweegy

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3293841




[emoji23] I literally lol'd.. 

I realized it was the song but then I saw the crack comment.. That's funny..


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> Haha. I love ur delicate explanation of that song Caitlin. Lol


Lol, me too.  I know I'm giving away my age but I had no clue what that whole lick it thing was about.  TPF is like going to school all over again except that there's no roll call ( but you're still surrounded by bishes lol).


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Lol, me too.  I know I'm giving away my age but I had no clue what that whole lick it thing was about.  TPF is like going to school all over again except that there's no roll call ( but you're still surrounded by bishes lol).



Lol


----------



## caitlin1214

arnott said:


> And I thought she was saying that because she's holding her neck like she hurt it!



That's her attempting to be sexy. 


To be honest, I didn't notice the guy's comment. I just noticed her caption. And she didn't just stop at "My neck. My back." She said, "My neck. My back. My ..."


She can't even make a reference correctly. She slapping people across the face with it, as opposed to letting people try to figure out what it means on their own.


----------



## pukasonqo

caitlin1214 said:


> That's her attempting to be sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I didn't notice the guy's comment. I just noticed her caption. And she didn't just stop at "My neck. My back." She said, "My neck. My back. My ..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can't even make a reference correctly. She slapping people across the face with it, as opposed to letting people try to figure out what it means on their own.




her issue is that he is not subtle at all
instead of waiting to be called "sexy", "hot" or whatever she has to make it happen which then comes as contrived and self conscious
if nobody says anything about her abs...we then get a ton of PS'ed pics  of her abs 
same with her a%^* 
i used to think she was the down to earth sister but she does come accross as narcissistic, vain and insecure


----------



## caitlin1214

pukasonqo said:


> her issue is that he is not subtle at all
> instead of waiting to be called "sexy", "hot" or whatever she has to make it happen which then comes as contrived and self conscious
> if nobody says anything about her abs...we then get a ton of PS'ed pics  of her abs
> same with her a%^*
> i used to think she was the down to earth sister but she does come accross as narcissistic, vain and insecure



I know. I used to think she was the most "real" sister. By that I mean her wallpaper wasn't as obviously peeling as it was with Kim. (And if the wallpaper wasn't obviously peeling, I won't bother pulling on it.)

Now, it's like she's just as bad as the rest of them.


----------



## pixiejenna

Elle king has a song called my neck my back I'm not going to post the lyrics they're not pg-13. It's a good/fun song. Not sure if it's the same song as the other artist mentioned. But ya she's back in business advertising posting stuff like that lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitlin1214

pixiejenna said:


> Elle king has a song called my neck my back I'm not going to post the lyrics they're not pg-13. It's a good/fun song. Not sure if it's the same song as the other artist mentioned. But ya she's back in business advertising posting stuff like that lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Elle King's song was a cover of Khia's. 


I kind of like it when it's played on the guitar. ... Although I'm pretty sure the original version will grow on me if I've listened to it enough. There's nothing wrong with a woman asking for what she wants, but the fact that she's doing it so graphically is quite jarring. But Nicki Minaj's Get On Your Knees is graphic, too, and it's on my iPod.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2016/03/10/khloe-kardashian-says-russell-and-ciar

*Khloe Kardashian Says Russell And Ciara's Celibacy Pact Makes No Sense*

Khloe Kardashian thinks that Seattle Seahawks quarterback Russell Wilson and Ciara's celibacy pact might be a publicity stunt. Because if anybody knows about publicity stunts, it's the Kardashian family. 

On her show, "Kocktails with Khloe," Khloe implied that Wilson and Ciara's no sex deal is more for image than religion. 

&#8220;[Ciara and Russell] should be having sex. With all due respect to Ciara, she has a baby. It&#8217;s not like we don&#8217;t know if she is a virgin or not,&#8221; Kardashian said.

&#8220;None of us would know about it unless they were publicly telling us they are practicing celibacy, so who are you trying to prove this to?&#8221; she continued. &#8220;Is it a look?&#8221;

Well, there you have it. Khloe Kardashian has spoken. Khloe and her sisters have made a fortune off their sexuality so it's very likely that she doesn't understand anything different. 

Wilson is divorced, although he's openly a devoted Christian. Ciara has an out of wedlock baby with rapper Future.

Of course, that doesn't mean that the couple didn't want to do it differently in this relationship.  

Last summer, Wilson revealed that he and Ciara are waiting for marriage. "I asked her what would you do if we took all that other stuff off the table and did it Jesus' way, no sex?"

Apparently, Ciara agreed. 

It's interesting that Khloe would throw shade at Ciara. Khloe's sister Kim Kardashian and Ciara are good friends and their children even have playdates.


----------



## berrydiva

Is this real? Did she really say this?


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> Is this real? Did she really say this?



Yes, the video clip is on TMZ.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/10/kocktails-with-khloe-kardashian-russell-wilson-ciara/


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh?





Khloe...sis, the nerve. The mf'n NERVE.  Pot needs to be introduced to kettle....

Even if Ciara and Russell are PR stunting (which I believe they are) Khloe is the last person to be putting her two cents in about anything. Why are you on IG pretending to cook and giving interviews about how to give blow jobs and ride the D? WTF are you trying to prove?? Talk about a case of self shade...shut the hell up.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting views, these Kardashian sisters....so calling someone out for photoshopped nudes and obvious trolling is a no-go but celibacy-shaming is ok?

I see.....

I guess it makes sense for people who sell sex - they couldn't grasp this concept in a million years.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian looked sensational as she stepped out to film her talk show on Wednesday.

And she didn't hold back in the wardrobe department as she flashed almost every inch of her chest in a racy plunging red mini dress as she emerged after filming Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles.

With the tiny scarlet garment included a neckline so low-cut it scooped well below her breast line, revealing her braless cleavage to onlookers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...f-reality-star-s-talk-show.html#ixzz42YHn3lsA


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian looked sensational as she stepped out to film her talk show on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> And she didn't hold back in the wardrobe department as she flashed almost every inch of her chest in a racy plunging red mini dress as she emerged after filming Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> With the tiny scarlet garment included a neckline so low-cut it scooped well below her breast line, revealing her braless cleavage to onlookers.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...f-reality-star-s-talk-show.html#ixzz42YHn3lsA




isn't she a bit too old for the miley cyrus hairdo? it has been around since the 90s but it always looks better in the under 30s


----------



## White Orchid

French, on the worst relationship advice he was given.  You know everything he said is about Khloe lol.

http://www.bet.com/news/celebrities...he-worst-relationship-advice-he-s-gotten.html


----------



## White Orchid

So like where's that tiny little waist of hers gone?



Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian looked sensational as she stepped out to film her talk show on Wednesday.
> 
> And she didn't hold back in the wardrobe department as she flashed almost every inch of her chest in a racy plunging red mini dress as she emerged after filming Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles.
> 
> With the tiny scarlet garment included a neckline so low-cut it scooped well below her breast line, revealing her braless cleavage to onlookers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...f-reality-star-s-talk-show.html#ixzz42YHn3lsA


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes, the video clip is on TMZ.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/03/10/kocktails-with-khloe-kardashian-russell-wilson-ciara/



Oh my.


----------



## labelwhore04

What a hypocrite. She constantly talks about her sex life and gives graphic details that nobody wants to hear, yet she has the audacity to criticize someone for talking about their celibacy? She can't be serious.


----------



## Sasha2012

She constantly flaunts her assets as she has been working hard on her body transformation.

And Khloe Kardashian put on yet another eye-popping display on her latest outing.

The 31-year-old reality star showed off her cleavage in a low-cut top while heading to lunch in Beverly Hills on Thursday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aring-low-cut-white-fedora.html#ixzz42Z7kPSwJ


----------



## berrydiva

These people are mentally ill.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Man this girl is insufferable. She really think she is the shyt, her azz is just jealous


----------



## White Orchid

That "top" is definitely Spanx if I'm not mistaken.



Sasha2012 said:


> She constantly flaunts her assets as she has been working hard on her body transformation.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian put on yet another eye-popping display on her latest outing.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star showed off her cleavage in a low-cut top while heading to lunch in Beverly Hills on Thursday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aring-low-cut-white-fedora.html#ixzz42Z7kPSwJ


----------



## dangerouscurves

She needs to shut up.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian looked sensational as she stepped out to film her talk show on Wednesday.
> 
> And she didn't hold back in the wardrobe department as she flashed almost every inch of her chest in a racy plunging red mini dress as she emerged after filming Kocktails With Khloe in Los Angeles.
> 
> With the tiny scarlet garment included a neckline so low-cut it scooped well below her breast line, revealing her braless cleavage to onlookers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...f-reality-star-s-talk-show.html#ixzz42YHn3lsA



For some reason she reminded me of:


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting views, these Kardashian sisters....so calling someone out for photoshopped nudes and obvious trolling is a no-go but celibacy-shaming is ok?
> 
> I see.....
> 
> I guess it makes sense for people who sell sex - they couldn't grasp this concept in a million years.


----------



## Lounorada

Khloe proves yet again how much of a pathetic, vapid person she is.
Someone needs to stitch that ugly mouth of hers shut.


----------



## berrydiva

Hilarious that someone who chased some D around the world from a dude who was obviously trying to get exposure, has a husband who cheated who she's still married to while sleeping with other men and was publically claiming one of the biggest male thots in sports has something to say about anyone else's approach to their relationship.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Hilarious that someone who chased some D around the world from a dude who was obviously trying to get exposure, has a husband who cheated who she's still married to while sleeping with other men and was publically claiming one of the biggest male thots in sports has something to say about anyone else's approach to their relationship.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Is that a Spanx type bodysuit that she's wearing with jeans??


----------



## redney

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Is that a Spanx type bodysuit that she's wearing with jeans??



Yep.


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe...sis, the nerve. The mf'n NERVE.  Pot needs to be introduced to kettle....
> 
> Even if Ciara and Russell are PR stunting (which I believe they are) Khloe is the last person to be putting her two cents in about anything. Why are you on IG pretending to cook and giving interviews about how to give blow jobs and ride the D? WTF are you trying to prove?? Talk about a case of self shade...shut the hell up.


:okay:


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2016/03/10/khloe-kardashian-says-russell-and-ciar
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian Says Russell And Ciara's Celibacy Pact Makes No Sense*
> 
> Khloe Kardashian thinks that Seattle Seahawks quarterback Russell Wilson and Ciara's celibacy pact might be a publicity stunt. Because if anybody knows about publicity stunts, it's the Kardashian family.
> 
> On her show, "Kocktails with Khloe," Khloe implied that Wilson and Ciara's no sex deal is more for image than religion.
> 
> &#8220;[Ciara and Russell] should be having sex. With all due respect to Ciara, she has a baby. It&#8217;s not like we don&#8217;t know if she is a virgin or not,&#8221; Kardashian said.
> 
> &#8220;None of us would know about it unless they were publicly telling us they are practicing celibacy, so who are you trying to prove this to?&#8221; she continued. &#8220;Is it a look?&#8221;
> 
> Well, there you have it. Khloe Kardashian has spoken. Khloe and her sisters have made a fortune off their sexuality so it's very likely that she doesn't understand anything different.
> 
> Wilson is divorced, although he's openly a devoted Christian. Ciara has an out of wedlock baby with rapper Future.
> 
> Of course, that doesn't mean that the couple didn't want to do it differently in this relationship.
> 
> Last summer, Wilson revealed that he and Ciara are waiting for marriage. "I asked her what would you do if we took all that other stuff off the table and did it Jesus' way, no sex?"
> 
> Apparently, Ciara agreed.
> 
> It's interesting that Khloe would throw shade at Ciara. Khloe's sister Kim Kardashian and Ciara are good friends and their children even have playdates.


Spoken like a true whore.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Hilarious that someone who chased some D around the world from a dude who was obviously trying to get exposure, has a husband who cheated who she's still married to while sleeping with other men and was publically claiming one of the biggest male thots in sports has something to say about anyone else's approach to their relationship.


----------



## White Orchid

Normally I would side eye anyone on their lack of punctuation but Imma let it go this time, cos guuuuurl!  :greengrin:



berrydiva said:


> Hilarious that someone who chased some D around the world from a dude who was obviously trying to get exposure, has a husband who cheated who she's still married to while sleeping with other men and was publically claiming one of the biggest male thots in sports has something to say about anyone else's approach to their relationship.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Well I guess Khloe can stay mad because Ciara and Russell just announced their engagement on Twitter


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Normally I would side eye anyone on their lack of punctuation but Imma let it go this time, cos guuuuurl!  :greengrin:



 I thought about my HS English teacher while typing but....nah, the full grease was necessary.


----------



## Oruka

The kardashians have no self awareness. Anyways, any news on Lamar? I hope PMK is able to find another rapper, b-ball player to stunt as a boyfriend for her, if not they will go after poor Lamar who really needs to be in NYC with his kids and family.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe...sis, the nerve. The mf'n NERVE.  Pot needs to be introduced to kettle....
> 
> Even if Ciara and Russell are PR stunting (which I believe they are) Khloe is the last person to be putting her two cents in about anything. Why are you on IG pretending to cook and giving interviews about how to give blow jobs and ride the D? WTF are you trying to prove?? Talk about a case of self shade...shut the hell up.



I believe this is a PR stunt too but on  who's end? These two are so mismatched lol


----------



## Encore Hermes

Khole going to gym look at her right cheek 





Daily fail
Worst photoshop


----------



## Hobbsy

Encore Hermes said:


> Khole going to gym look at her right cheek
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/11/20/3219823B00000578-0-image-m-11_1457728600043.jpg
> Daily fail
> Worst photoshop



Watch out....it's gonna blow....!!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> Khole going to gym look at her right cheek
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/11/20/3219823B00000578-0-image-m-11_1457728600043.jpg
> Daily fail
> Worst photoshop


 
When you forget one of your a$$ cheeks at home... a possibility when your a$$ is shop bought, I suppose.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Encore Hermes said:


> Khole going to gym look at her right cheek
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/11/20/3219823B00000578-0-image-m-11_1457728600043.jpg
> Daily fail
> Worst photoshop




Sorry what have they photoshopped? It's hard to see in all black

Her *** checks look different because she's walking and one foots in front of the other, is that what you mean?


----------



## Sasha2012

She hinted she was going to celebrate best friend Malika Haqq's birthday in style when she posted a snap of them boarding a private jet to Las Vegas on Friday.

And a glamorously-clad Khloe Kardashian did exactly that as she rocked up to Sin City's 1 Oak Nightclub Inside The Mirage later the evening, with the hotspot hosting an extravagant birthday bash for Malika and her twin sister Khadijah.

Keen to show off her gym-honed physique, the 31-year-old beauty opted to leave little of her hourglass figure to the imagination in a skintight catsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Las-Vegas-pal-s-birthday.html#ixzz42kGnOu00


----------



## labelwhore04

Which one is Malika?


----------



## arnott

Why is she dressed like Catwoman?


----------



## Encore Hermes

No




Daly mail


----------



## berrydiva

That catsuit looks cray


----------



## V0N1B2

labelwhore04 said:


> Which one is Malika?


I think Malika is the one with the long hair.

I love a sequinned catsuit...


... on a figure skater.


----------



## White Orchid

Someone obviously forgot the butt pads at home :greengrin:



Encore Hermes said:


> No
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/12/11/321E2C8C00000578-3488967-image-m-33_1457780954900.jpg
> Daly mail


----------



## dalinda

i have the same body shape like her and i never exercise, but if i'd be working out like she "says" she does the results would be noticeable in a few months ...


----------



## c0uture

berrydiva said:


> Hilarious that someone who chased some D around the world from a dude who was obviously trying to get exposure, has a husband who cheated who she's still married to while sleeping with other men and was publically claiming one of the biggest male thots in sports has something to say about anyone else's approach to their relationship.




Hahahaha


----------



## gillianna

What is her obsession with bodysuits like this?  They can't be comfortable to wear.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> I think Malika is the one with the long hair.
> 
> *I love a sequinned catsuit...
> 
> 
> ... on a figure skater*.


----------



## lucifers

Love her catsuit. She looks stunning


----------



## labelwhore04

I like how her hair has been styled lately. The short, blonde and wavy look is really flattering. She should never go back to long or dark hair.


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes...











DailyMail


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Yikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail




koko is showing us in the last pic that she can count to five


----------



## terebina786

The twins look less than amused to be standing next to her.


----------



## Aminamina

Get Rosie O'Donnell a makeover and she'll look just like Khloe if not better...


----------



## Bag*Snob

Her makeup must have been applied in the dark. It is in her hair and her lips are overlined.


----------



## V0N1B2

Bag*Snob said:


> Her makeup must have been applied in the dark. It is in her hair and her lips are overlined.


That's all I could see. So much makeup, so so so much makeup. I zoomed in on the picture and the Kontouring around her nose and hairline is skary.  Looks like there is either a lot of contouring around her upper lip or it's liner and they've been overdrawn. She has more makeup on her face than I have in my entire cosmetics pouch.
If you got close to her I bet all you would be able to smell is makeup.


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> That's all I could see. So much makeup, so so so much makeup. I zoomed in on the picture and the Kontouring around her nose and hairline is skary.  Looks like there is either a lot of contouring around her upper lip or it's liner and they've been overdrawn. She has more makeup on her face than I have in my entire cosmetics pouch.
> If you got close to her I bet all you would be able to smell is makeup.




 looks like it's been applied with a trowel.


----------



## chowlover2

In the second pic her cheeks look lumpy from fillers. I can't even imagine how it looks without tons of makeup and photoshop.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

JessicaKate89 said:


> Sorry what have they photoshopped? It's hard to see in all black
> 
> Her *** checks look different because she's walking and one foots in front of the other, is that what you mean?


 


NO photoshop.  Some of the comments here are so off the charts you just have to laugh.


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe...sis, the nerve. The mf'n NERVE.  Pot needs to be introduced to kettle....
> 
> Even if Ciara and Russell are PR stunting (which I believe they are) Khloe is the last person to be putting her two cents in about anything. Why are you on IG pretending to cook and giving interviews about how to give blow jobs and ride the D? WTF are you trying to prove?? Talk about a case of self shade...shut the hell up.



She needs to have a seat.


----------



## Stephie2800

Lounorada said:


> Yikes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail



Love her hair, but the makeup is a MESS!!!


----------



## Jayne1

I keep reading she's the one with the coke habit. It seems believable what do others think?


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> I keep reading she's the one with the coke habit. It seems believable what do others think?



I've never read that she has a coke habit but lots of celebs (and normal people) do coke....I wouldn't say it's a habit because they do it socially much like how people drink socially or smoke socially. Well I guess that type of use can be considered a habit too. Coke/Molly has replaced weed as the recreational drug of choice.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I keep reading she's the one with the coke habit. It seems believable what do others think?





i have seen this about kourt,too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloé Kardashian rocked two different hair styles on Thursday.

Earlier in the day, the 31-year-old showed off her sleek shoulder-grazing tresses to her Instagram while on set.

Hours later, the reality star sported a faux undercut with a deep side part and wavy long locks outside a studio in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ks-hours-showing-sleek-bob.html#ixzz43GuWBUt2


----------



## berrydiva

Too bad the side shaven cut style is played out, it would look cute on her. I kind of like it.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I've never read that she has a coke habit but lots of celebs (and normal people) do coke....I wouldn't say it's a habit because they do it socially much like how people drink socially or smoke socially. Well I guess that type of use can be considered a habit too. Coke/Molly has replaced weed as the recreational drug of choice.



So coke can be used only recreationally?  Serious question, cause I just assumed it was addictive.


----------



## Sasha2012

berrydiva said:


> Too bad the side shaven cut style is played out, it would look cute on her. I kind of like it.



It looks slicked back.






via tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> It looks slicked back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via tumblr


Sorry...I realized it was slicked back...I meant if she actually shaved the sides, I think it would look cute on her.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> So coke can be used only recreationally?  Serious question, cause I just assumed it was addictive.



I thought the same as you, that it was addictive with fairly consistent use as I never knew anyone who used coke or folks who readily admitted to using it previously. However, I was wrong and apparently I know a good amount of people, mostly colleagues, who use it recreationally. I do know a few "friends" (using that term very lightly) aka associates who use it as well; I try not to judge but I keep our interactions to mostly very public social occasions. I never want to be in any circumstances with them possessing coke that provides a cop ammunition to arrest my a$$.  Most of the usage, from my perspective, seems to happen while out at a bar while socially drinking. It's almost used in the same manner as people who need to smoke a cig while drinking.

I actually had a boss, who was cool as all get down, once ask me and a colleague if we "wanted a bump".   At this point, I've just accepted the amount of these d-bag finance folks that partake in using coke as if they're smoking a ciggy. I'm talking folks with multiple degrees, doctors, lawyers, financiers...all recreational users...people with real ish to lose in life if arrested with it on them. Uber is the best thing that's ever happened to all of them (and the rest of us).


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I thought the same as you, that it was addictive with fairly consistent use as I never knew anyone who used coke or folks who readily admitted to using it previously. However, I was wrong and apparently I know a good amount of people, mostly colleagues, who use it recreationally. I actually had a boss, who was cool as all get down, once ask me and a colleague if we "wanted a bump".   I do know a few "friends" (using that term very lightly) aka associates who use it as well; I try not to judge but I keep our interactions to mostly very public social occasions. I never want to be in any circumstances with them possessing coke that provides a cop ammunition to arrest my a$$.  Most of the usage, from my perspective, seems to happen while out at a bar while socially drinking. It's almost used in the same manner as people who need to smoke a cig while drinking.



Wow, I had no idea!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I thought the same as you, that it was addictive with fairly consistent use as I never knew anyone who used coke or folks who readily admitted to using it previously. However, I was wrong and apparently I know a good amount of people, mostly colleagues, who use it recreationally. I do know a few "friends" (using that term very lightly) aka associates who use it as well; I try not to judge but I keep our interactions to mostly very public social occasions. I never want to be in any circumstances with them possessing coke that provides a cop ammunition to arrest my a$$.  Most of the usage, from my perspective, seems to happen while out at a bar while socially drinking. It's almost used in the same manner as people who need to smoke a cig while drinking.
> 
> I actually had a boss, who was cool as all get down, once ask me and a colleague if we "wanted a bump".   At this point, I've just accepted the amount of these d-bag finance folks that partake in using coke as if they're smoking a ciggy. I'm talking folks with multiple degrees, doctors, lawyers, financiers...all recreational users...people with real ish to lose in life if arrested with it on them. Uber is the best thing that's ever happened to all of them (and the rest of us).




I think this is true. I have a lot of friends in the Netherlands who use it occasionally when they go out. And, most addictions startwith victims trying to get away from reality/problem/sh*tty lives. Those who are happy with lives don't get addicted, but don't quote me on this as I'm purse addicted and I'm not trying to get away from anything.


----------



## Wildflower22

dangerouscurves said:


> I think this is true. I have a lot of friends in the Netherlands who use it occasionally when they go out. And, most addictions startwith victims trying to get away from reality/problem/sh*tty lives. Those who are happy with lives don't get addicted, but don't quote me on this as I'm purse addicted and I'm not trying to get away from anything.




My husband worked on Wall Street and said everyone did coke. I was shocked. He said it was very commonplace for men and women to do it. He has never done drugs but said at almost every party, people would do coke. 

I think for us who don't do it nor associate in a crowd that does it, it's hard to imagine how frequently it's used. Very foreign to me.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> I think this is true. I have a lot of friends in the Netherlands who use it occasionally when they go out. And, most addictions startwith victims trying to get away from reality/problem/sh*tty lives. Those who are happy with lives don't get addicted, but don't quote me on this as I'm purse addicted and I'm not trying to get away from anything.


I definitely think that goes into the makings of an addict too...it's purely speculative on my part and completely based on what I've experienced. It generally seems to be someone running away from a problem or the substance helps them to be a different person (short-term).


----------



## BPC

Wildflower22 said:


> My husband worked on Wall Street and said everyone did coke. I was shocked. He said it was very commonplace for men and women to do it. He has never done drugs but said at almost every party, people would do coke.
> 
> I think for us who don't do it nor associate in a crowd that does it, it's hard to imagine how frequently it's used. Very foreign to me.



I asked my hubs about this (he also works on Wall) and his response was "It's not true anymore." 
And in his position, he would know if it's the norm. Unless of course he's hiding it from me...lol..


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> I asked my hubs about this (he also works on Wall) and his response was "It's not true anymore."
> And in his position, he would know if it's the norm. Unless of course he's hiding it from me...lol..



I'm in the Financial District too...it's definitely still true. I will say it did die down a lot but made a comeback in the past 3-5 years. He's probably not hiding it from you but I do think a lot of the "older" WS crowd think it never resurfaced mainly because it's so recreational now plus seems less taboo (no one really seems to care) vs being more habitual in their day.

Also, Molly/X and Adderall are big too. The drugs have also changed too.


----------



## Wildflower22

BPC said:


> I asked my hubs about this (he also works on Wall) and his response was "It's not true anymore."
> 
> And in his position, he would know if it's the norm. Unless of course he's hiding it from me...lol..




I believe you're correct now. This was in the 90s, and we live across the country now so aren't in the loop (and in another field), but even the majority of the higher ups would participate. They would even take clients to strip clubs. Gross me out. I know that's not true now, but the stories my husband tells me....it's crazy. Luckily he was very tame compared to most people!

Back on topic: I hope the Ks don't do drugs. They have enough to worry about with their hired boyfriends and manic husbands.


----------



## Wildflower22

berrydiva said:


> I'm in the Financial District too...it's definitely still true. I will say it did die down a lot but made a comeback in the past 3-5 years. He's probably not hiding it from you but I do think a lot of the "older" WS crowd think it never resurfaced mainly because it's so recreational now plus seems less taboo (no one really seems to care) vs being more habitual in their day.




I wonder now if they do drug testing. They never did back then because then everyone would be fired. Perhaps it is now the younger crowd doing it now.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> I believe you're correct now. This was in the 90s, and we live across the country now so aren't in the loop (and in another field), but even the majority of the higher ups would participate. They would even take clients to strip clubs. Gross me out. I know that's not true now, but the stories my husband tells me....it's crazy. Luckily he was very tame compared to most people!
> 
> Back on topic: I hope the Ks don't do drugs. They have enough to worry about with their hired boyfriends and manic husbands.



 We still take clients to strip clubs. The women go now too....it's a different world from yesteryear. I have stories for days. 



Wildflower22 said:


> I wonder now if they do drug testing. They never did back then because then everyone would be fired. Perhaps it is now the younger crowd doing it now.


I haven't been DT'd since my initial background check many years ago.


----------



## Wildflower22

berrydiva said:


> We still take clients to strip clubs. The women go now too....it's a different world from yesteryear.
> 
> 
> I haven't been DT'd since my initial background check many years ago.




Oh my heart. I feel faint LOL.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> Oh my heart. I feel faint LOL.



 Personally, it's really not that big of a deal to me (and I use that to my career advantage) but I get that it bothers some women....there were 2 women who sued Goldman a few years ago.


----------



## WishList986

Coke is still super prevalent in today's society, it's just not as "shocking" or media covered as it used to be. I've seen it everywhere, from college parties to people in managerial positions. 
Definitely all recreational.


----------



## JessicaKate89

Jayne1 said:


> I keep reading she's the one with the coke habit. It seems believable what do others think?




Nope. Only time I've heard about her having substance issues is on this thread.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JessicaKate89 said:


> Nope. Only time I've heard about her having substance issues is on this thread.



Really? Not buying that. Because there's been speculation before and after this event on a MULTITUDE of sites. These are only two.

http://m.eonline.com/au/news/680098/khloe-kardashian-says-no-one-was-doing-cocaine-at-kendall-and-kylie-jenner-s-graduation-party

http://www.gossipcop.com/khloe-kardashian-cocaine-video-kylie-jenner-coke-drugs-graduation-party/

Oh and this gem:
http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/ustv/news/a175693/kourtney-kardashian-khloe-coke-was-real/


----------



## Jayne1

JessicaKate89 said:


> Nope. Only time I've heard about her having substance issues is on this thread.



That's funny, because most times I've read about substance issues are on other sites. (Which is why I asked. I wondered what TPFers thought of the rumour.)


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> *That's funny, because most times I've read about substance issues are on other sites*. (Which is why I asked. I wondered what TPFers thought of the rumour.)


 

Ditto.


----------



## nashpoo

Daaaaaaamn khloe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3305580
> 
> Daaaaaaamn khloe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Until she opens her mouth and plays with her hair and then it can be no one but her.


----------



## JessicaKate89

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Really? Not buying that. Because there's been speculation before and after this event on a MULTITUDE of sites. These are only two.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/au/news/680098...t-kendall-and-kylie-jenner-s-graduation-party
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gossipcop.com/khloe-kardashian-cocaine-video-kylie-jenner-coke-drugs-graduation-party/
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this gem:
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/ustv/news/a175693/kourtney-kardashian-khloe-coke-was-real/




Don't read any of those sites sorry!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

JessicaKate89 said:


> Don't read any of those sites sorry!



Doesn't mean the speculation wasn't out there, sorry!! They were only two out of many, all top gossip sites.


----------



## JessicaKate89

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Doesn't mean the speculation wasn't out there, sorry!! They were only two out of many, all top gossip sites.




I didn't say there wasn't?


----------



## WishList986

Lol the cattiness is strong in this thread lately. Let's all take a moment to breathe and thank the gods that our bums don't look like Madame K's


----------



## FreeSpirit71

WishList986 said:


> Lol the cattiness is strong in this thread lately. Let's all take a moment to breathe and thank the gods that our bums don't look like Madame K's



Can the choir sing Amen?


----------



## dangerouscurves

WishList986 said:


> Lol the cattiness is strong in this thread lately. Let's all take a moment to breathe and thank the gods that our bums don't look like Madame K's







FreeSpirit71 said:


> Can the choir sing Amen?




Aaaaaaameeeeeeeennnnn!!!!!! [emoji120]


----------



## caitlin1214

Back to coke (sort of), my parents told me they saw The Wolf of Wall Street. They happened to see it (in a movie theatre) on Valentine's Day.

When I heard, I said, "Yeah, that's a great way to spend Valentine's Day, Dad: hookers and blow!"


Back to topic: Amen!


----------



## tweegy

What the H? Khloe's doing coke now??? 

Where did this come from?


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> What the H? Khloe's doing coke now???
> 
> Where did this come from?



I keep reading on other sites that she has always done coke, but now I read here, on TPF, that it can be recreational and meaningless.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> What the H? Khloe's doing coke now???
> 
> Where did this come from?



Who isn't doing coke in Hollyweird though?


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Who isn't doing coke in Hollyweird though?



Exactly!


----------



## Freckles1

WishList986 said:


> Lol the cattiness is strong in this thread lately. Let's all take a moment to breathe and thank the gods that our bums don't look like Madame K's




Thank you Jesus!!


----------



## bag-princess

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3305580
> 
> Daaaaaaamn khloe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]







LOL  what a disquise!!!  




*Khloé Kardashian, Kendall and Kylie Jenner Wear Disguises to Ride a Hollywood Tour Bus  See the Hilarious Photos, Video*











_The sisters  Kylie Jenner, Khloé Kardashian, and Kendall Jenner  go undercover. (Snapchat)_
This is too good. *Khloé Kardashian* and half-sisters *Kendall *and* Kylie Jenner *wore  disguises and went on a Hollywood tour bus on Friday. The sisters  hilariously Snapchatted the entire adventure via Kylies account   including when they terrifyingly removed their prosthetic makeup after  being discovered by photographers.




_Watch all their Snapchat videos from the tour:_


https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/khloe-kardashian-kendall-and-kylie-jenner-wear-175836075.html




Khloé, 31, dressed as a elderly woman with saggy skin and gray hair, can  be heard telling the tour guide that shes from the South and was born  in 1937. Kendall, 20, covered her money-maker with an oversized  prosthetic nose and donned a long, wavy red wig. Kylie, 18, opted for an  edgier look, with rocker-style bangs, glasses and ear plugs.




During  the bus tour, the three sisters prompted the tour guide to list the  celebrities who reside in Calabasas, California, where their famous  family lives.
Ask  about the Kardashians? Khloé asked Kylie in one video, trying not to  laugh. Kartrashians. I dont wanna talk about those Kartrashians.






When the tour guide pointed out a restaurant and claimed it was *Kim Kardashian*s favorite, Kylie disapprovingly shook her head while looking at the camera. The guide also brought up her boyfriend, *Tyga*, at one point, and the girls all yelled repeatedly: Thats not true!




After  messing with the entire bus, the three got off at the Beverly Hills  Hotel, where they had to make a run for it from photographers.

Once  in the car ride home, the siblings laughed hysterically while Khloé  attempted to take off her prosthetics, jokingly warning kids not to  smoke.


----------



## JessicaKate89

WishList986 said:


> Lol the cattiness is strong in this thread lately. Let's all take a moment to breathe and thank the gods that our bums don't look like Madame K's




The cattiness in this thread is consistent. Because there is a vocal majority posting in this thread (all the k threads really), anyone who has a different opinion is swiftly cut down. I guess it depends on which side you sit to be able to see the cattiness.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> LOL  what a disquise!!!
> 
> *Khloé Kardashian, Kendall and Kylie Jenner Wear Disguises to Ride a Hollywood Tour Bus  See the Hilarious Photos, Video*
> 
> _The sisters  Kylie Jenner, Khloé Kardashian, and Kendall Jenner  go undercover. (Snapchat)_
> This is too good. *Khloé Kardashian* and half-sisters *Kendall *and* Kylie Jenner *wore  disguises and went on a Hollywood tour bus on Friday. The sisters  hilariously Snapchatted the entire adventure via Kylies account   including when they terrifyingly removed their prosthetic makeup after  being discovered by photographers.
> 
> _Watch all their Snapchat videos from the tour:_
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/khloe-kardashian-kendall-and-kylie-jenner-wear-175836075.html
> 
> Khloé, 31, dressed as a elderly woman with saggy skin and gray hair, can  be heard telling the tour guide that shes from the South and was born  in 1937. Kendall, 20, covered her money-maker with an oversized  prosthetic nose and donned a long, wavy red wig. Kylie, 18, opted for an  edgier look, with rocker-style bangs, glasses and ear plugs.
> 
> During  the bus tour, the three sisters prompted the tour guide to list the  celebrities who reside in Calabasas, California, where their famous  family lives.
> Ask  about the Kardashians? Khloé asked Kylie in one video, trying not to  laugh. Kartrashians. I dont wanna talk about those Kartrashians.
> 
> When the tour guide pointed out a restaurant and claimed it was *Kim Kardashian*s favorite, Kylie disapprovingly shook her head while looking at the camera. The guide also brought up her boyfriend, *Tyga*, at one point, and the girls all yelled repeatedly: Thats not true!
> 
> After  messing with the entire bus, the three got off at the Beverly Hills  Hotel, where they had to make a run for it from photographers.
> 
> Once  in the car ride home, the siblings laughed hysterically while Khloé  attempted to take off her prosthetics, jokingly warning kids not to  smoke.


 Thirsty girls. All that pretending to not want to be noticed. But it's still all "look at me! look at me!"
Kendall looks like her father in that disguise .


----------



## flyygal

No,


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> I keep reading on other sites that she has always done coke, but now I read here, on TPF, that it can be recreational and meaningless.




Uh well, things like that I'll take with a grain of salt til it's a legitimate source. Folks online love claiming they're 'in the know'. Doesn't affect my life if she wants to ruin hers... They do enough obvious stuff to give me a laugh and smh... 

Meaningless? Guess folks have different views. I don't see it like that but .... ¯\_(&#12484_/¯ what do I know...


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Uh well, things like that I'll take with a grain of salt til it's a legitimate source. Folks online love claiming they're 'in the know'. Doesn't affect my life if she wants to ruin hers... They do enough obvious stuff to give me a laugh and smh...
> 
> Meaningless? Guess folks have different views. I don't see it like that but .... ¯\_(&#12484_/¯ what do I know...



No one here said meaningless...lol...that was added commentary. The only discussion had was that coke has replaced weed as the new recreational drug.


----------



## coconutsboston

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3305580
> 
> Daaaaaaamn khloe [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Is this her Paula Deen outfit?


----------



## Jikena

Just found this Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/p/BDPw3EFIUUq/?taken-by=beautygurumyass


----------



## bag-princess

Jikena said:


> Just found this Instagram : https://www.instagram.com/p/BDPw3EFIUUq/?taken-by=beautygurumyass






:lolots::lolots::lolots:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JetSetGo!

knasarae said:


> So coke can be used only recreationally?  Serious question, cause I just assumed it was addictive.



Not everyone who uses it becomes addicted. A lot of people can and do use it recreationally, but it is dangerous. Casual usage can easily become regular usage and so on.

It actually has a "sobering" effect on drunk people, allowing them to drink more. So it can often go hand in hand with alcoholism.

It also kills the appetite for food &#8211; and having a life outside of partying.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have been returning from a wine-filled trip to Napa Valley with her sister Kourtney and mother Kris Jenner.

But Khloe Kardashian looked just as sharp as ever on her latest outing.  

The 31-year-old reality star showed off her claw-like nails during an outing in the Van Nuys neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-nails-heading-studio-LA.html#ixzz43nP8kzJf


----------



## Lounorada

Is she trying to say her face has since improved? Becasue I don't want to be the one to break the bad news [del]truth[/del] to her, but... 




> *'My face was f**ked!' Khloe Kardashian finally admits to facial fillers disaster and is worried procedure still makes her look 'crazy'*
> 
> Khloe had fillers just before Lamar Odom's overdose in October
> Kim and Kourtney commented on how her face had 'changed' on KUWTK in early November, but Khloe initially denied having work done
> She hated the result and returned to her surgeon to have the fillers dissolved three times
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lers-went-wrong-look-crazy.html#ixzz43rhA4MnW


[del]her face still looks a crazy mess[/del]


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Is she trying to say her face has since improved? Becasue I don't want to be the one to break the bad news [del]truth[/del] to her, but...
> 
> 
> 
> [del]her face still looks a crazy mess[/del]


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> *Is she trying to say her face has since improved?* Becasue I don't want to be the one to break the bad news [del]truth[/del] to her, but...
> 
> 
> 
> [del]her face still looks a crazy mess[/del]






lawd!!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ChanelMommy

Love her hair. So much more natural coloring. The overly blonde didn't suite her. She would look like Khloe that I remember if she didn't botch her lips so


----------



## Sasha2012

*'I will punk your f***ing a**': Khloe Kardashian creates mock video of North West 'swearing'... but insists Kim and Kanye see the funny side
*

She insists her sister Kim sees the funny side.

But eyebrows will surely be raised by Khloe Kardashian's latest website post - which features a mock video of her niece North West 'swearing'.

Of course, the adorable two-year-old does no such thing. Instead Aunty Khloe has put the toddler's picture into an app - MyTalkingPet - and added the voice to the video herself.

The reality star shared the silly mock video on her website and appKhloeWithAK on Friday. 

'I CANNOT stop making these videos!!!,' proud aunt Khloe wrote on Twitter as she shared one of the sassy snippets on Friday.

'North does not play okkuuurr!'

The clip shows North - the daughter of Khloe's sister Kim and rapper husband Kanye West - wearing large sunglasses as she's altered to talk in a demanding, high-pitched voice.

'I don't think you know who I is,' says the little 'diva.'

'My name is North West. I'm about to run this s*** for the rest of my life,' she brags.

'Do you know who my momma is? Do you know why daddy is?

'Do not make me check you. And do not make me take my sunglasses off because I will punk your f***ing ***.'

Writing on her app and website khloewithak.com, Khloe promised to share more of the silly videos in the future.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wearing-showing-inner-diva.html#ixzz43z3si8ws


----------



## lizmil

^ I won't give them money by clicking the link, but class reigns again!

Edit: or should I say klass.


----------



## redney

How old is she?


----------



## Lounorada

She looks rough.

DailyMail


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> She looks rough.
> 
> DailyMail



I don't like the bleach blonde on her.


----------



## chowlover2

What happened to the shoulder length hair? Looked so much better on her, both color and cut.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Lounorada said:


> She looks rough.
> 
> DailyMail



I actually like her hair :shame:


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been by his side nursing him back to health since his overdose in Nevada, in October.

And it seems that Khloe Kardashian is in no rush to leave estranged husband Lamar Odom's side, as the pair enjoyed a quiet meal together in Los Angeles on Good Friday.

Obviously keen to catch-up over a quiet meal, the married stars - 31 and 36 respectively - looked to be comfortable and relaxed in each other's company as they dined out at Ruth's Chris Steak House in Beverly HIlls.

Read more; http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Odom-enjoy-quiet-dinner-date-Los-Angeles.html


----------



## GoGlam

What's strange is that I feel she becomes kind of this hermit when she's around him. When she's around him, she wears sweaters that have super long arms and hides her hands... She seems to cower and be a different person around him.  Maybe she feels babied almost because he's taller and has a big physical presence.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're out and about so much, it's easy to forget they still have shows to film.

Which is exactly what Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian were doing on Friday afternoon, as both were spotted at a television studio in stylishly revealing outfits.

Khloe, 31, made an eye catching impression in a long pink duster-style coat, distressed jeans and a low-cut v-neck bodysuit that exposed her generous decolletage, while her younger sibling opted for a midriff-baring crop top.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aling-ensembles-hit-studio.html#ixzz448VoTqed


----------



## labelwhore04

Nooo she got rid of her short hair, it looked so good.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> They're out and about so much, it's easy to forget they still have shows to film.
> 
> Which is exactly what Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian were doing on Friday afternoon, as both were spotted at a television studio in stylishly revealing outfits.
> 
> Khloe, 31, made an eye catching impression in a long pink duster-style coat, distressed jeans and a low-cut v-neck bodysuit that exposed her generous decolletage, while her younger sibling opted for a midriff-baring crop top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aling-ensembles-hit-studio.html#ixzz448VoTqed



Those shoes


----------



## bag-princess

GoGlam said:


> What's strange is that I feel she becomes kind of this hermit when she's around him. When she's around him, she wears sweaters that have super long arms and hides her hands... She seems to cower and be a different person around him.  Maybe she feels babied almost because he's taller and has a big physical presence.





please!  she is no hermit - she just wants to look like the good wife standing by her man instead of the hot thot on the prowl that she usually is.  as always - it is all about appearances with them for their public.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has said that she hasn't ruled out the possibility of re-marrying Lamar Odom in future.

But whatever the status of their relationship right now, the former basketball player is very much still a part of the reality star's family.

The Kardashians were seen heading to church in Agoura Hills on Easter Sunday, for a service led by the family's pastor Brad Johnson, who performed Khloe and Lamar's 2009 wedding ceremony.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urch-service-Easter-Sunday.html#ixzz448zFUcjt


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> They're out and about so much, it's easy to forget they still have shows to film.
> 
> Which is exactly what Kendall Jenner and Khloe Kardashian were doing on Friday afternoon, as both were spotted at a television studio in stylishly revealing outfits.
> 
> Khloe, 31, made an eye catching impression in a long pink duster-style coat, distressed jeans and a low-cut v-neck bodysuit that exposed her generous decolletage, while her younger sibling opted for a midriff-baring crop top.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aling-ensembles-hit-studio.html#ixzz448VoTqed


Pics 1 and 2 don't even look like the same person.
Pic 1: Is this what her lips actually look like when she doesn't overline the crap out of them? They look (dare I say it) normal.
Pic 2: Kim 2.0

Her and Lamar got nothin going on. Look at that body language, they can't even walk out the door together - what is she trying to make us believe here? 
Second? He's wearing his camo jammies to Ruth's Chris? If my man/date/ex/prop showed up to eat a $48 steak in that, he'd be eating by himself.  Mind you, I think Khoe's standards are a titch lower than mine so.....
Why she wearing her shades at night? Ladies, if you want to draw attention to yourself or are feeling particularly thirsty, just go out to your fave local hotspot in a batman cape and sunglasses.  It's a great way to draw attention to yourself.

As for the staged church photos, who is this, Khloe Montana?  Skarface - that's all I got 
This family.... SMH


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Pics 1 and 2 don't even look like the same person.
> Pic 1: Is this what her lips actually look like when she doesn't overline the crap out of them? They look (dare I say it) normal.
> Pic 2: Kim 2.0
> 
> Her and Lamar got nothin going on. Look at that body language, they can't even walk out the door together - what is she trying to make us believe here?
> Second? He's wearing his camo jammies to Ruth's Chris? If my man/date/ex/prop showed up to eat a $48 steak in that, he'd be eating by himself.  Mind you, I think Khoe's standards are a titch lower than mine so.....
> Why she wearing her shades at night? Ladies, if you want to draw attention to yourself or are feeling particularly thirsty, just go out to your fave local hotspot in a batman cape and sunglasses.  It's a great way to draw attention to yourself.
> 
> *As for the staged church photos, who is this, Khloe Montana?  Skarface - that's all I got *
> This family.... SMH







did you see the way kourtney and kylie were dressed going to church!?

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## labelwhore04

Whats going on with Khloe and Lamar anyway? Are they getting back together? Did they officially divorce yet?


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> did you see the way kourtney and kylie were dressed going to church!?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Lawd have mercy, for realsies. It's not like the Kalifornia Kommunity Church is a real church. Is it? It's not, right?  I thought it was just something their mum bought for them to pretend to care about people other than themselves - and a great opportunity to stage papwalks other than the gym, Starbucks, The Nice Guy, Epione Derm Centre, the airport, the mall.... 

Look everyone! Her short hair is back.  It's like an Easter miracle!


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> did you see the way kourtney and kylie were dressed going to church!?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


But what's wrong with a sheer lace body-suit with a visible g-string and bra?


----------



## pukasonqo

dressing as a pimp might be the fashion in kartrashian world
as their church is an imaginary church i imagine anything goes when it comes to dress kodes


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Lawd have mercy, for realsies. It's not like the Kalifornia Kommunity Church is a real church. Is it? It's not, right?  I thought it was just something their mum bought for them to pretend to care about people other than themselves - and a great opportunity to stage papwalks other than the gym, Starbucks, The Nice Guy, Epione Derm Centre, the airport, the mall....
> 
> Look everyone! Her short hair is back.  It's like an Easter miracle!





White Orchid said:


> But what's wrong with a sheer lace body-suit with a visible g-string and bra?









i would just looooove it if they tried wearing that mess at one of the black baptist churches!!  those old church mothers would have them running out of there crying! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> i would just looooove it if they tried wearing that mess at one of the black baptist churches!!  those old church mothers would have them running out of there crying!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Now that I would pay to see :greengrin:


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Now that I would pay to see :greengrin:





you and me both!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## White Orchid

Funnily enough I met a friend for lunch yesterday so I rocked up to her Church to meet her and was seriously impressed with how many of the older ladies were dressed.  This one has a gorgeous wide-brimmed hat which perfectly complimented the rest of her attire.  And then there were the painted nails, her jewellery, the lot.  And this was an Anglican Church.  I'm not a Christian, but it was so lovely seeing these older ladies make such an effort with their attire and matching accessories - I made sure to tell her how great I think she looked.

But of course these ladies were *real* Church folk unlike the morally-bankrupt Kardashian/Jenner clan.


----------



## AEGIS

they sure have no problem using those kids as props


----------



## caitlin1214

Um, I don't want to alarm anyone, but Khloe forgot to wear a shirt to church.


----------



## VickyB

Khloe  is back to the short hair - yippee!!!!! That's all I got.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has said that she hasn't ruled out the possibility of re-marrying Lamar Odom in future.
> 
> But whatever the status of their relationship right now, the former basketball player is very much still a part of the reality star's family.
> 
> The Kardashians were seen heading to church in Agoura Hills on Easter Sunday, for a service led by the family's pastor Brad Johnson, who performed Khloe and Lamar's 2009 wedding ceremony.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...urch-service-Easter-Sunday.html#ixzz448zFUcjt



 This looks like something I've seen Diane Keaton wear.....

If people don't set foot in church any other time of the year, they make sure to show up on Easter, lol. I've always found that funny.


----------



## caitlin1214

For my family, it's Christmas Eve. 


I like the Christmas Eve masses. I don't want to get too much into a religious discussion, but for me, the number of times someone attends mass doesn't dictate how good of a person they are. To me, church is great for a religious community to get together.  Right now, I don't really have a religious community. I'm okay with that, but I'd like to change that when I start thinking about having a family.  

You'd think for the Ks, it'd be the same thing. But they're too busy with Kris Jenner's Christmas Eve party.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

caitlin1214 said:


> For my family, it's Christmas Eve.
> 
> 
> I like the Christmas Eve masses. I don't want to get too much into a religious discussion, but for me, *the number of times someone attends mass doesn't dictate how good of a person they are. *To me, church is great for a religious community to get together.  Right now, I don't really have a religious community. I'm okay with that, but I'd like to change that when I start thinking about having a family.
> 
> You'd think for the Ks, it'd be the same thing. But they're too busy with Kris Jenner's Christmas Eve party.



Well, of course. It's no secret that some of the biggest devils are sitting in church, front row, each and every Sunday shouting Hallelujah, and catching the holy ghost. As someone who doesn't attend church regularly I def don't base how good a person is/isn't by how often they go to church. I find the once a year church on Easter Sunday thing funny because for *some* people it's nothing but a fashion show. It's less about hearing the word and more about new outfits and what you're wearing...once again for *some* people. That's what amuses me.


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, of course. It's no secret that some of the biggest devils are sitting in church, front row, each and every Sunday shouting Hallelujah, and catching the holy ghost. As someone who doesn't attend church regularly I def don't base how good a person is/isn't by how often they go to church. I find the once a year church on Easter Sunday thing funny because for *some* people it's nothing but a fashion show. It's less about hearing the word and more about new outfits and what you're wearing...once again for *some* people. That's what amuses me.



I totally get it. 

For *SOME* people it's more like a Spring fashion walk than remembering what Easter is about.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, of course. It's no secret that some of the biggest devils are sitting in church, front row, each and every Sunday shouting Hallelujah, and catching the holy ghost. As someone who doesn't attend church regularly I def don't base how good a person is/isn't by how often they go to church. I find the once a year church on Easter Sunday thing funny because for *some* people it's nothing but a fashion show. It's less about hearing the word and more about new outfits and what you're wearing...once again for *some* people. That's what amuses me.





i remember one sunday where our pastor gave a sermon about this!!!  he called those women out - wearing their best and most $$$$ clothes to church that sunday then taking it all back for a refund on monday!! lawd he was on fire!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> i remember one sunday where our pastor gave a sermon about this!!!  he called those women out - wearing their best and most $$$$ clothes to church that sunday then taking it all back for a refund on monday!! lawd he was on fire!!



Damn, lol. I'm sure some ears were on fire, lol. I can just imagine people looking around all crazy wondering who he's referring to but little do they know....

Like yes, honey. He's talking to you.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Damn, lol. I'm sure some ears were on fire, lol. I can just imagine people looking around all crazy wondering who he's referring to but little do they know....
> 
> *Like yes, honey. He's talking to you.*






yes!!  that is exactly how it was!!!  people knew exactly who he was talking about!  you could almost read some faces - "how did he know i did that!"  LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember a story about a Catholic church where the priest was tired of parents trying to outdo each other with their daughters' First Communion dresses/tiaras/veils and had all the children wear matching white robes.


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> yes!!  that is exactly how it was!!!  people knew exactly who he was talking about!  you could almost read some faces - "how did he know i did that!"  LOL



Haha! If they have to wonder if he's talking about them, he's totally talking about them.


----------



## bisousx

bag-princess said:


> i remember one sunday where our pastor gave a sermon about this!!!  he called those women out - wearing their best and most $$$$ clothes to church that sunday then taking it all back for a refund on monday!! lawd he was on fire!!



That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> i remember one sunday where our pastor gave a sermon about this!!!  he called those women out - wearing their best and most $$$$ clothes to church that sunday then taking it all back for a refund on monday!! lawd he was on fire!!




I love it!


----------



## White Orchid

Oh my Lord, I need to hang out at your Church just to see this sassy Pastor of yours.  Sounds like an absolute hoot!  :greengrin:



bag-princess said:


> i remember one sunday where our pastor gave a sermon about this!!!  he called those women out - wearing their best and most $$$$ clothes to church that sunday then taking it all back for a refund on monday!! lawd he was on fire!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> i remember one sunday where our pastor gave a sermon about this!!!  he called those women out - wearing their best and most $$$$ clothes to church that sunday then taking it all back for a refund on monday!! lawd he was on fire!!




People do that? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Lort hammercy!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> People do that? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Lort hammercy!!!!




indeed they do!


----------



## Lounorada

tumblr


----------



## lanasyogamama

Rhianna looks sexier in her Easter sweatsuit than Khloe looks in this.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Rhianna looks sexier in her Easter sweatsuit than Khloe looks in this.





   THIS!!!!   the person that lied to her and told her that big fake @ss is cute should be shot by firing squad!! 


and did you see Rhi Rhi in the other turquoisey green one!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!!!   the person that lied to her and told her that big fake @ss is cute should be shot by firing squad!!
> 
> 
> and did you see Rhi Rhi in the other turquoisey green one!!!



Yes! Loved it - for her and nobody else!    She can pull off anything.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes! Loved it - for her and nobody else!    She can pull off anything.





yes she can!!  anyone else would be epic fail!!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WishList986

Is there a RiRi thread?!?! Cause that lady is my QUEEN


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> Is there a RiRi thread?!?! Cause that lady is my QUEEN




of course there is!!



http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/rihanna-818776.html


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> tumblr



Omg... her a$$. What in the actual f...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lounorada said:


> tumblr



 She knows she needs to quit.

I'm so sick of these gargantuan asses with mismatched "Chicken Little" thighs these birds are running around with. It's not cute.


----------



## labelwhore04

She is giving Kim a run for her money on who has the worse looking butt. It's getting ridiculous. She can't possibly think that big fake monstrosity looks good?


----------



## WishList986

bag-princess said:


> of course there is!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/rihanna-818776.html



Thank you, lovely!!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her and Kim are so stupid. People are know they're asses are fake so they go and get bigger ones


----------



## caitlin1214

lanasyogamama said:


> Rhianna looks sexier in her Easter sweatsuit than Khloe looks in this.





bag-princess said:


> and did you see Rhi Rhi in the other turquoisey green one!!!



I saw and loved them both!


----------



## caitlin1214

Her jeans have to be stretchy, right? Because how else would a pair of jeans fit a small waist, big keister and thin legs?


That is not a good look.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian picked yet another daring look for her show Kocktails With Khloe.

In newly released promotional shots for Wednesday's episode of the show, the 31-year-old can be seen looking sexy in a plunging and form-fitting red dress with long sleeves.

Khloe also sports thigh-high black suede boots and wears her blonde hair in two buns, finishing off her look with lots of make-up, false eyelashes and gold hoop earrings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ward-questions-dating-life.html#ixzz44KPGcpMA


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> Her jeans have to be stretchy, right? Because how else would a pair of jeans fit a small waist, big keister and thin legs?
> 
> 
> That is not a good look.



Ugh. Y'all are so annoying and don't realize how offensive you are to women who have naturally big butts. Yes she's wearing jeans with stretch, it's not as hard as you think for women with a big butt to find jeans nor is it "ewww" worthy. 

Most women who have a naturally big behind have thighs to match but there's always the minority who just have a big butt, small waist and thin legs naturally. They buy jeans with stretch, get them tailored, etc. It's really not that hard.


----------



## berrydiva

That red dress is not cute.


----------



## CCLVshopaholic

berrydiva said:


> Ugh. Y'all are so annoying and don't realize how offensive you are to women who have naturally big butts. Yes she's wearing jeans with stretch, it's not as hard as you think for women with a big butt to find jeans nor is it "ewww" worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Most women who have a naturally big behind have thighs to match but there's always the minority who just have a big butt, small waist and thin legs naturally. They buy jeans with stretch, get them tailored, etc. It's really not that hard.




Amen. I have a small waist, and larger butt and thighs.... Since birth I think[emoji23]

I get jeans with stretch in them. Always fit perfectly!


----------



## bisousx

I have nothing special about my butt or legs, and I've given up on finding that right pair of jeans. It's not easy to find a flattering pair. Lululemon leggings for me, forever.


----------



## bisousx

I just saw the jeans in question. She looks pretty good to me. I "think" her bodysuit is Wolford. Need to slim down a couple pounds so I can rock that look too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> Ugh. Y'all are so annoying and don't realize how offensive you are to women who have naturally big butts. Yes she's wearing jeans with stretch, it's not as hard as you think for women with a big butt to find jeans nor is it "ewww" worthy.
> 
> Most women who have a naturally big behind have thighs to match but there's always the minority who just have a big butt, small waist and thin legs naturally. They buy jeans with stretch, get them tailored, etc. It's really not that hard.



You're taking this too far. This isn't about ALL women. This is specifically about Khloe Kardashian and her big *FAKE* a$$. 

This lying hoe and all her bullsh*t are what people are coming for. That a$$ does not belong on those legs. PERIOD.  Women with naturally large bums, have legs to match and they look great.. And they don't get the shade that this bish does.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You're taking this too far. This isn't about ALL women. This is specifically about Khloe Kardashian and her big *FAKE* a$$.
> 
> This lying hoe and all her bullsh*t are what people are coming for. That a$$ does not belong on those legs. PERIOD.  Women with naturally large bums, have legs to match and they look great.. And they don't get the shade that this bish does.



I don't think I'm taking this too far. I'm specifically referring to the whole "omg how does one find pants with a a$$ that big" attitude and like comments that are applicable to other women.

As for Khloe, she looks fine in that pic actually....which is odd. Her thighs for some reason look believable with her butt in that pic, normally her legs seem much smaller. I've seen a very many women who look like she does in that pic, especially with the back of the jeans pulling down, so to me it's more believable.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From the annals of *"Excuse me Sir, Didn't You Just Have 12 Strokes and an OD?"* comes this story from DListed...




*Lamar Odom Hit Up A Bar A Few Hours Before He Went To Church With The Kardashians*






Personally, I&#8217;d need all the booze I could get my hands if I knew there was a chance I&#8217;d be seen in public with the Kartrashians. I&#8217;m not saying it&#8217;s right, I&#8217;m just saying I understand.

TMZ says that Lamar Odom, seen above with what is still technically his wife, Khloe Kardashian, prepared for the Kardashian Family&#8217;s annual Easter Sunday pap stroll by going to a bar. According to staff, Lamar showed up at an Irish pub shortly before midnight on Saturday night with two friends, ordered three drinks, and left around 1am on Sunday. Unless the Kardashians go to some special mid-afternoon Easter service that caters to those who need at least 7 hours of makeup and hair work before they praise the risen spirit, that would place Lamar&#8217;s trip to the bar roughly 9 hours before he strolled into church.

TMZ has some pictures of Lamar at the bar, and as you can see, he&#8217;s wearing the same hoodie he wore to church later that morning.






Drinking before church is practically a requirement for some (raises hand). But since it&#8217;s barely been six months since Lamar was found unconscious in a Nevada brothel, drinking before anything might not be so great of an idea.

And it might not have been a one-time thing to help him mentally prepare himself in the event Satan&#8217;s succubi step into God&#8217;s house and burst into flames. Sources tell TMZ that Lamar thinks he&#8217;s healthy enough to be casually drinking with friends, and that one of the reasons he went to church that morning was to prove to Khloe that he can function after a night of boozing. 

They also claim that Khloe is super bummed out that Lamar is falling back into his old ways. To show you that she&#8217;s really bummed out, Khloe hopped on Twitter earlier today and tweeted: &#8220;I hate this feeling&#8230;. Helpless.&#8221; Then Kris Jenner patted her on the head and praised her for finding a way to get a lil&#8217; attention from all of this.
*
Source:* DListed


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> She is giving Kim a run for her money on who has the worse looking butt. It's getting ridiculous. *She can't possibly think that big fake monstrosity looks good*?




oh but she does!!!  you can tell how she tries to make sure it is pushed all out and on display with those too little jeans she wears  - as if anyone could miss that caboose behind her!  






WishList986 said:


> Thank you, lovely!!!




you're welcome!!   
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

CCLVshopaholic said:


> Amen. I have a small waist, and larger butt and thighs.... Since birth I think[emoji23]
> 
> I get jeans with stretch in them. Always fit perfectly!





bisousx said:


> I just saw the jeans in question. She looks pretty good to me. I "think" her bodysuit is Wolford. Need to slim down a couple pounds so I can rock that look too.



Thank you! 

The jeans look fine and I agree she actually looks good in that pic to me too....I'm just trying to understand why it's so difficult to accept that people can find jeans while having a large a$$. Some of these comments...



bisousx said:


> I have nothing special about my butt or legs, and I've given up on finding that right pair of jeans. It's not easy to find a flattering pair. Lululemon leggings for me, forever.


I don't have a behind anywhere near the size of Khloe's but I live in leggings too. However, I've had a lot of luck with Zara jeans or American Eagle...I found that they have a good amount of stretch.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The jeans look fine and I agree she actually looks good in that pic to me too....I'm just trying to understand why it's so difficult to accept that people can find jeans while having a large a$$. Some of these comments...
> 
> I live in leggings too but I've had a lot of luck with Zara jeans or American Eagle...I found that they have a good amount of stretch.



Yup! I only have a few pairs, and Zara/American Eagle are those brands. 

And yeah.. Some of the comments on here .. Lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I don't think I'm taking this too far. I'm specifically referring to the whole "omg how does one find pants with a a$$ that big" attitude and like comments that are applicable to other women.
> 
> As for Khloe, she looks fine in that pic actually....which is odd. Her thighs for some reason look believable with her butt in that pic, normally her legs seem much smaller. I've seen a very many women who look like she does in that pic, especially with the back of the jeans pulling down, so to me it's more believable.


 
I get what your saying Berry, but it's the fact that we all know that behind of hers was not the one she was born with, more like _it_ was born a few years ago in her plastic surgeons office along with the help of ridiculous looking butt pads, that makes it so _unbelievable._

When you know something is fake, it's hard to look past that... especially when we're talking about the Kardashians


----------



## AEGIS

eh i don't feel offended and i have a big ole bum. i think it was moreso her fake bum but there are women w/thinner thighs and big butts. 

speaking of my coworker always says she's so sad that her  butt has gotten small and i always look at her crazy bc i think she has a big butt now. she finally showed me pics. she was thinner and her butt was huuuuuge. she had a shelf lol. and this is a small girl. she might be like a now 4/6. her butt stuck out like Khloe's. im sure the popularity of big fake butts is annoying to those w/the real thing.

and yes we all wear stretch pants lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

AEGIS said:


> eh i don't feel offended and i have a big ole bum



And I'm sure it's beautiful in it's bounty and roundness


----------



## White Orchid

Whitey here.  I love me a big ole butt.  There are a lot of Somali women around my neighbourhood and they have some big booties.  I'm forever checking out their a$$, to the point I think I may be just a covert perve lol.

That said, I have zero envy when I see Khloe's butt.  But that's probably cos I find everything about her ugly: her personality, her face, her butt.  There is nothing redeeming about her.  Nothing.  Nada.  Zilch.


----------



## White Orchid

This.  'Cept she's not really a Kardashian 



Lounorada said:


> I get what your saying Berry, but it's the fact that we all know that behind of hers was not the one she was born with, more like _it_ was born a few years ago in her plastic surgeons office along with the help of ridiculous looking butt pads, that makes it so _unbelievable._
> 
> *When you know something is fake, it's hard to look past that... especially when we're talking about the Kardashians *


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> I get what your saying Berry, but it's the fact that we all know that behind of hers was not the one she was born with, more like _it_ was born a few years ago in her plastic surgeons office along with the help of ridiculous looking butt pads, that makes it so _unbelievable._
> 
> When you know something is fake, it's hard to look past that... especially when we're talking about the Kardashians





AEGIS said:


> eh i don't feel offended and i have a big ole bum. i think it was moreso her fake bum but there are women w/thinner thighs and big butts.
> 
> speaking of my coworker always says she's so sad that her  butt has gotten small and i always look at her crazy bc i think she has a big butt now. she finally showed me pics. she was thinner and her butt was huuuuuge. she had a shelf lol. and this is a small girl. she might be like a now 4/6. her butt stuck out like Khloe's. im sure the popularity of big fake butts is annoying to those w/the real thing.
> 
> and yes we all wear stretch pants lol



I have no issue with people calling her out on how ridiculous she looks, I do it all the time. Perhaps offensive is a strong word but damn do folks go outside their houses? I saw a small woman the other day with the largest shelf on her back and even I had to say "damn"...her jeans fit.


----------



## Hobbsy

Big Ole butts, fake or not, are not my thing! At all!


----------



## labelwhore04

Serena Williams has a huuugeee bum but IMO it doesn't look ridiculous or weird because it fits with her body and it's natural(that i know of). I've honestly never seen a natural behind that looks like Khloe/Kims. Fake a$$es always have that same look and it's not cute.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

AEGIS said:


> *eh i don't feel offended and i have a big ole bum. i think it was moreso her fake bum but there are women w/thinner thighs and big butts. *
> 
> speaking of my coworker always says she's so sad that her  butt has gotten small and i always look at her crazy bc i think she has a big butt now. she finally showed me pics. she was thinner and her butt was huuuuuge. she had a shelf lol. and this is a small girl. she might be like a now 4/6. her butt stuck out like Khloe's.* im sure the popularity of big fake butts is annoying to those w/the real thing.*
> 
> and yes we all wear stretch pants lol



Yup and yup.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes! Loved it - for her and nobody else!    She can pull off anything.


Agree!


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Serena Williams has a huuugeee bum but IMO it doesn't look ridiculous or weird because it fits with her body and it's natural(that i know of). I've honestly never seen a natural behind that looks like Khloe/Kims. Fake a$$es always have that same look and it's not cute.



Kim's current situation definitely not. Khloe's/Kylie's, without the butt pads or those lifting underwear, you have a better chance of seeing similar more naturally...her thighs are the giveaway that it's fake and the fact that it was flat only a few years ago. I've seen more women than I can count where the back of the jeans was pulling down in the back to accommodate.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I have no issue with people calling her out on how ridiculous she looks, I do it all the time. Perhaps offensive is a strong word but damn do folks go outside their houses? I saw a small woman the other day with the largest shelf on her back and even I had to say "damn"...her jeans fit.


 You gotta appreciate a great butt in a great fitting pair of jeans!
But, I agree with you, some unsavoury comments on here sound way more generalized (about big butts, whether fake or natural) rather than about Khloe or Kim specifically and I can totally see how those comments can be taken offensively. 
One can only roll their eyes at such comments, ignore and keep things moving


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't mean any offense to anyone whose booties are naturally like that (add me to the list!). But I'm going after Khloe and Kim because theirs are so obviously fake.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Ugh. Y'all are so annoying and don't realize how offensive you are to women who have naturally big butts. Yes she's wearing jeans with stretch, it's not as hard as you think for women with a big butt to find jeans nor is it "ewww" worthy.
> 
> Most women who have a naturally big behind have thighs to match but there's always the minority who just have a big butt, small waist and thin legs naturally. They buy jeans with stretch, get them tailored, etc. It's really not that hard.



YES! Thank you for making this comment, took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## WishList986

I love booties, Khloe's has its good days and bad days, sometimes it is a bit much but sometimes it looks great! Kylie's is great as well, but I definitely think she can overdo it at times.


----------



## AEGIS

Hobbsy said:


> Big Ole butts, fake or not, are not my thing! At all!



It doesn't have to be.


----------



## Hobbsy

AEGIS said:


> It doesn't have to be.



No, it doesn't and it isn't.


----------



## bag-princess

Hobbsy said:


> Big Ole butts, fake or not, are not my thing! At all!




THIS





AEGIS said:


> It doesn't have to be.





ITA!  but some people obviously have their issues and take a person's opinion and apply it to themselves making it personal!  it happened on a FB page i used to visit.  someone got all out of pocket because of comments made on a pic about a woman with a big butt - as if people were supposed to know that she was 5'3" with a huge butt from just looking at her head shots!!   she went off like a crazy woman when it was not even necessary.  she obviously was not mature enough to realize the comments about a faceless body online had nothing to do with her until she made it that way! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Oryx816

In the pictures where she is in the red dress her hair reminds me of Mugatu's from Zoolander.


----------



## queen

bag-princess said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!  but some people obviously have their issues and take a person's opinion and apply it to themselves making it personal!  it happened on a FB page i used to visit.  someone got all out of pocket because of comments made on a pic about a woman with a big butt - as if people were supposed to know that she was 5'3" with a huge butt from just looking at her head shots!!   she went off like a crazy woman when it was not even necessary.  she obviously was not mature enough to realize the comments about a faceless body online had nothing to do with her until she made it that way!


"out of pocket"  are you sure about that?  Not being a smart butt just think you may have gotten the wrong term?


----------



## bag-princess

queen said:


> "out of pocket"  are you sure about that?  Not being a smart butt just think you may have gotten the wrong term?





i am through with you! :giggles:


----------



## queen

bag-princess said:


> i am through with you! :giggles:


??  I just thought that term did not go along with what I thought you were conveying.  Sorry you took offense.  What does that term mean to you?  I thought it meant out of touch or paying from one's own funds so I actually looked it up before commenting.  Glad you find it amusing.

ETA:  Are you all out of pocket because I questioned your choice of words?  If so, I am through with you also.  If I meant that it would make me ridiculous.  Don't understand the exchange but I will let it go at that.


----------



## berrydiva

queen said:


> ??  I just thought that term did not go along with what I thought you were conveying.  Sorry you took offense.  What does that term mean to you?  I thought it meant out of touch or paying from one's own funds so I actually looked it up before commenting.  Glad you find it amusing.
> 
> ETA:  Are you all out of pocket because I questioned your choice of words?  If so, I am through with you also.  If I meant that it would make me ridiculous.  Don't understand the exchange but I will let it go at that.



"Out of pocket" as a slang term means "out of place" or "out of line"


----------



## queen

berrydiva said:


> "Out of pocket" as a slang term means "out of place" or "out of line"


Thanks for your info.  I never use the term unless referring to paying out of pocket.  After reading your post that it is slang I checked again.  It is not a phrase I would choose as it is used in so many ways.  It is often difficult to read people's intent so I prefer using less ambiguous phrases. I really dislike trendy catch phrases and words that are dropped frequently.  I guess I am not the only one since lists are made up of words people hope will be dropped. That said, each has the right to use words as they please.  It was not my intent to stir the pot.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

Nothing is attractive about a fat ARSSS, JMO.


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

Hobbsy said:


> Big Ole butts, fake or not, are not my thing! At all!


 


LOL Agree


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.gossipcop.com/khloe-kardashian-pauly-shore-racist-date-black-dudes-kocktails-video/

*Khloe Kardashian Accuses Pauly Shore Of Being Racist After Asking Why Family Only Dates Black Dudes (VIDEO)*

Khloe Kardashian accuses Pauly Shore of being racist during his appearance on this Wednesdays Kocktails with Khloe after the comedian asks the reality star why she and her family mostly date black dudes. Watch a clip from the episode below!

All you guys date black dudes, Shore says to Kardashian about her and her sisters, to which the talk show host argues, Not all of us. But the comedian continues, Pretty much. Like what is it? That is a racist question, insists Kardashian, but Shore explains that hes not trying to be offensive, and simply feels most of America is curious, [but] not in a bad way at all.

Shore further clarifies, A lot of guys want to have sex with you and theyre like, F***, Im not black. I cant hook up with her.' But before allowing Kardashian to answer his burning question, Shore moves on to her estranged husband Lamar Odom. Are you still with Lamar? asks the comedian, to which she candidly answers, Im not still with Lamar I love Lamar as a person, but I havent been with Lamar in years. I havent been sexually I havent kissed Lamar in years.

You stopped dating Lamar, you didnt go out with a white dude, you went out with another black dude, points out Shore. My question is, like, whats up with that? To find out Kardashians response, youll have to tune in to Kocktails with Khloe on Wednesday at 10 p.m. on FYI. In the meantime, watch a teaser clip from the episode below!


----------



## TC1

She's spoken numerous times about them all dating black men...but when someone else does..it's racist?. Um.ok. Anything for ratings.


----------



## shiny_things

OK, firstly Khloe...Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman called, she wants her outfit back.

Secondly Lam Lam, really? You are taking the piss, son.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian picked yet another daring look for her show Kocktails With Khloe.
> 
> In newly released promotional shots for Wednesday's episode of the show, the 31-year-old can be seen looking sexy in a plunging and form-fitting red dress with long sleeves.
> 
> Khloe also sports thigh-high black suede boots and wears her blonde hair in two buns, finishing off her look with lots of make-up, false eyelashes and gold hoop earrings.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ward-questions-dating-life.html#ixzz44KPGcpMA



Still reminds me of:


----------



## Jikena

Yup, ratings... "you'll have to watch the episode to see what Khloe answered".

Knowing Khloe, she probably said something like "eheh ya know I love black d!ck$ !"


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!  but some people obviously have their issues and take a person's opinion and apply it to themselves making it personal!  it happened on a FB page i used to visit.  someone got all out of pocket because of comments made on a pic about a woman with a big butt - as if people were supposed to know that she was 5'3" with a huge butt from just looking at her head shots!!   she went off like a crazy woman when it was not even necessary.  she obviously was not mature enough to realize the comments about a faceless body online had nothing to do with her until she made it that way!




:worthy:


----------



## berrydiva

How exactly is that question "racist"? It's obvious they have a preference (or maybe even fetishize them perhaps) so she should expect someone to question it at some point.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is already on Keeping Up With The Kardashians and Kocktails With Khloe. And this week, Khloe Kardashian is shooting yet another reality show: Revenge Body.

On Tuesday the 31-year-old star shared an Instagram photo from set.

In the image, the E! queen was seen wearing a mini dress so see through it exposed the black pasties she had on to cover her nipples. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...film-new-Revenge-Body-show.html#ixzz44QbNnC4v


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> How exactly is that question "racist"? It's obvious they have a preference (or maybe even fetishize them perhaps) so she should expect someone to question it at some point.




All. of. this.


----------



## bisousx

Her quads are looking good. Maybe this time she is finally actually working out.


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> How exactly is that question "racist"? It's obvious they have a preference (or maybe even fetishize them perhaps) so she should expect someone to question it at some point.



She's always the one who brings it up in the first place. In one episode she and Bruce were golfing and she said "maybe i'd be able to hit them better if they were black balls." And she always makes comments like that so what does she expect?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She's spoken numerous times about them all dating black men...but when someone else does..it's racist?. Um.ok. *Anything for ratings.*





labelwhore04 said:


> She's always the one who brings it up in the first place. In one episode she and Bruce were golfing and she said "maybe i'd be able to hit them better if they were black balls." And she always makes comments like that so what does she expect?





exactly!  she will say anything to bring the ratings and she loves trying to be "big bad khloe" the sister you don't want to mess with!


----------



## Oryx816

bag-princess said:


> exactly!  she will say anything to bring the ratings and she loves trying to be "big bad khloe" the sister you don't want to mess with!




Yeah, I don't like this "pitbull" Khlogré.  I remember a time when she seemed to be the down to earth one.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> She's always the one who brings it up in the first place. In one episode she and Bruce were golfing and she said "maybe i'd be able to hit them better if they were black balls." And she always makes comments like that so what does she expect?



I am always so uncomfortable whenever she discusses sex.  It always seems like a fetish.


----------



## berrydiva

AEGIS said:


> I am always so uncomfortable whenever she discusses sex.  It always seems like a fetish.



IMO, they have a fetish for Black people in general. Having a preference is one thing but they're just weird.


----------



## White Orchid

I remember the days when wearing a girdle was something you hid.  Khloe, for all her "revenge body" mantra, doesn't even hide it.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> I remember the days when wearing a girdle was something you hid.  Khloe, for all her "revenge body" mantra, doesn't even hide it.




how did she goes from the body she had in the red dress pic to the one in the jeans to this one?
revenge photoshop?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> I remember the days when wearing a girdle was something you hid.  Khloe, for all her "revenge body" mantra, doesn't even hide it.



It's not a girdle  there's a black waist band in the dress plus her underwear making it look like one. 

http://www.polyvore.com/balmain_women_tiger_stretch_cotton/thing?id=153568159


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, what else?!

You should see her on IG - she could pass for a size 8 with the amount of Photoshopping on those shots, lol.  But I'm sure with the average IQ of 10, her minions will simply applaud her "efforts".



pukasonqo said:


> how did she goes from the body she had in the red dress pic to the one in the jeans to this one?
> revenge photoshop?


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Lol, what else?!
> 
> 
> 
> You should see her on IG - she could pass for a size 8 with the amount of Photoshopping on those shots, lol.  But I'm sure with the average IQ of 10, her minions will simply applaud her "efforts".





ah, koko, all this photoshopping, nip and tucking and still no takers? and please people, don't give the rehash that she is "empowered", "strong" and all that; if she was, she wouldn't posting all those pics on IG looking for likes
but i am forgetting this the new feminism, kartrashian style


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Yeah, I don't like this "pitbull" Khlogré.  I remember a time when she seemed to be the down to earth one.



I don't. To me, she was always loud, rude and obnoxious.


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know why the IIC thought it would be a good idea for her to have a talk show!!  she again wants people to think that she is the big bad girl you don't mess with!  lawd i would pay to have someone REALLY put her big mouth to the test and show what she is really made of! :boxing:




*Khloe Kardashian Addresses Blac Chyna Feud Rumors: 'I Do Love a Good Fight'*





Drama, drama, drama! Almost two  months after Rob Kardashian and Blac Chyna started dating, Rob's older  sister Khloe Kardashian has finally commented on the relationship that  has caused a bit of tension amongst the famous family.
                              "It's like a soap opera episode," Khloe joked on her show, _Kocktails With Khloe_, on Wednesday night. "So it sounds very dramatic, which it is, but I actually haven't seen Chyna in a few years."




As for the rumors of an all-out brawl between Khlo Money and Rob's new love, Khloe said that's simply not the case.
                              "*Her and I* did not get into a fight," she said. "But I do love a good fight!"



Chyna is a former friend of Kim Kardashian's, but also the baby mama of  Tyga's son King Cairo. Tyga is currently dating the youngest member of  the Kardashian-Jenner clan, Kylie Jenner, hence, the drama.




https://www.yahoo.com/tv/khloe-kardashian-addresses-blac-chyna-085400956.html


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chyna would dog walk that girl...Khloe does not want those problems. It's pretty evident that she's all bark and zero bite. The ones with the biggest mouths are usually the biggest punks.


----------



## berrydiva

Chyna would body her. Khloe is so lame with all her talk.


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chyna would dog walk that girl...Khloe does not want those problems. *It's pretty evident that she's all bark and zero bite.* The ones with the biggest mouths are usually the biggest punks.





THIS!!!

she may scare those sisters that she towers over but that is about it!


----------



## redney

Khloe is not the sharpest tool in the shed and every time she tries to start something on social media she gets slammed down hard.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Chyna would dog walk that girl...Khloe does not want those problems. It's pretty evident that she's all bark and zero bite. The ones with the biggest mouths are usually the biggest punks.



This! I know a couple females like that....just cause they are bigger than everyone else they try and intimidate.  It has ended embarrassingly for them a few times.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> This! I know a couple females like that....just cause they are bigger than everyone else they try and intimidate.  It has ended embarrassingly for them a few times.



It always ends up embarrassing for them. The Internet and these reality TV shows have put a battery in the back of many people. It's also created this weird passive aggressive culture


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> It always ends up embarrassing for them. The Internet and these reality TV shows have put a battery in the back of many people. It's also created this weird passive aggressive culture




What you said here should be highlighted, bolded and immortalized. 
Spot on.


----------



## Oruka

At this point, I am thinking only Kourt is sane is this family.


----------



## White Orchid

Err...hardly.  She wore a see through top to a place of worship and pulled her newborn out of her vag live on television!  But these are the least of her problems.



Oruka said:


> At this point, I am thinking only Kourt is sane is this family.


----------



## bag-princess

Oruka said:


> At this point, I am thinking only Kourt is sane is this family.





the  Biebs new fan????   nope.  not at all!


----------



## YSoLovely

I'd say it's a tie between Mason, Penny, North & Saint for most sane family member and ironically none of them is a Kardashian


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> I'd say it's a tie between Mason, Penny, North & Saint for most sane family member and ironically none of them is a Kardashian




+1

For now that is!


----------



## pixiejenna

YSoLovely said:


> I'd say it's a tie between Mason, Penny, North & Saint for most sane family member and ironically none of them is a Kardashian [emoji14]


This! The only ones that even have a remote chance at being sane it's one of the kids. Sadly given thier birth parents that's one tough task, especially given how much they are paraded around and of quickly they go through nannies. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Crystalina

Now that Lamar is back on his feet, why aren't they getting divorced?


----------



## pukasonqo

Crystalina said:


> Now that Lamar is back on his feet, why aren't they getting divorced?




because koko needs a storyline, he will get dusted and paraded in front of the paps whenever koko needs to play the faithful, selfless wife card instead of the hot, sexy revenge body one
she needs a new storyline, she is becoming quite stale


----------



## chowlover2

It's quite comical that no matter what Khloe does, no men want anything to do with her. No wonder she's not divorcing Lamar!


----------



## dribbelina

chowlover2 said:


> It's quite comical that no matter what Khloe does, no men want anything to do with her. No wonder she's not divorcing Lamar!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

chowlover2 said:


> It's quite comical that no matter what Khloe does, no men want anything to do with her. No wonder she's not divorcing Lamar!






speak the truth!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

chowlover2 said:


> It's quite comical that no matter what Khloe does, no men want anything to do with her. No wonder she's not divorcing Lamar!


----------



## White Orchid

You have to wonder how desperate she is to hang on to a philandering husband with a penchant for hookers and oh yeah, _drugs_. 



chowlover2 said:


> It's quite comical that no matter what Khloe does, no men want anything to do with her. No wonder she's not divorcing Lamar!


----------



## labelwhore04

White Orchid said:


> You have to wonder how desperate she is to hang on to a philandering husband with a penchant for hookers and oh yeah, _drugs_.



She is desperate because she knows Lamar is the best she's gonna get. She is holding on hoping that he will change and that they will live happily ever after but it won't happen. Lamar seems like he's a good guy deep down but he has a lot of issues and Khloe will never be able to change him. She needs to let go. She is so desperate to be married and loved, she played the role of the wife for so long that she let it define her and she has no worth outside of just being a Mrs. It's pretty sad.


----------



## redney

PMK has no other storyline ideas for her so she's gotta stay with Lamar until PMK thinks up something better.


----------



## Sasha2012

The hunt was on for the Kardashian clan on Sunday. 

And no  one was more ready than Khloe Kardashian as she and her family boarded a private jet in Los Angeles.

The group were travelling to an undisclosed location, planned by mother Kris Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-courtesy-mama-Kris-Jenner.html#ixzz44v2nz5GE


----------



## Oruka

labelwhore04 said:


> She is desperate because she knows Lamar is the best she's gonna get. She is holding on hoping that he will change and that they will live happily ever after but it won't happen. Lamar seems like he's a good guy deep down but he has a lot of issues and Khloe will never be able to change him. She needs to let go. She is so desperate to be married and loved, she played the role of the wife for so long that she let it define her and she has no worth outside of just being a Mrs. It's pretty sad.


 
She is worse for him. He needs to let go of that family and go and be with his children who cares for him. Khloe is entertaining the idea of him because she had 2 years to get someone, anyone to commit and she could not.


----------



## LavenderIce

Kocktails with Khloe Kancelled!  Who didn't see that coming?  I'm only surprised it lasted beyond one episode.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> Kocktails with Khloe Kancelled!  Who didn't see that coming?  I'm only surprised it lasted beyond one episode.






oooooh i can't wait for the spin on this!  i am sure it will be the usual "i want to do other things,etc."  and she "doesn't have the time to devote to it" ish!!


----------



## clevercat

bag-princess said:


> oooooh i can't wait for the spin on this!  i am sure it will be the usual "i want to do other things,etc."  and she "doesn't have the time to devote to it" ish!!




I read this morning (I think) in the Daily Fail, that she is so stressed and worried about Lamar she had to cancel the show. Of kourse you are, Khole. Of kourse you are...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And on Harper's Bazaar they quote TMZ as saying 'the network ordered more episodes but Khloe wants to focus on her 'career' so she doesn't have the time... she wants to focus on other things....


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> And on Harper's Bazaar they quote TMZ as saying 'the network ordered more episodes but Khloe wants to focus on her 'career' so she doesn't have the time... she wants to focus on other things....



Right. What, exactly, does Khloe think her "kareer" is?


----------



## bag-princess

clevercat said:


> I read this morning (I think) in the Daily Fail, that she is so stressed and worried about Lamar she had to cancel the show. Of kourse you are, Khole. Of kourse you are...





   yea the show was obviously taking away from the time she needed to be with him!  #girbye


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Right. What, exactly, does Khloe think her "kareer" is?




Being Lamars wife of course!  remember how she kept up with his schedule and everything he needed to do more than our own!


----------



## Sasha2012

he is currently in the midst of a surprise family ski trip put together by her mother Kris Jenner.

And instead of busting out her moves on the slopes, Khloe Kardashian appeared to be busting out of her trousers.

The 31-year-old reality star was all geared out in the finest ski clothes while spotted showing off her skills on the fresh powder Monday in Vail, Colorado.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-surprise-family-ski-trip.html#ixzz454tAftDp


----------



## redney

Seriously? 

She also needs a helmet.


----------



## knasarae

Why are her pants unbuttoned?


----------



## raffifi

Why would anyone wear these way too tight pants for skiing? 

This family is getting more and more ridiculous everyday.....


----------



## lovely

Nooooooo!!! I can't believe Kocktails with Khloe was cancelled! It was my favorite show!!!!

Said no-one ever.


----------



## Lounorada

It's time to go up a size (or two), when you can't close the button on your pants... 
That zip is holding together for dear life too.


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Seriously?
> 
> She also needs a helmet.



Why?  She's only standing there getting her picture taken.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

knasarae said:


> Why are her pants unbuttoned?



Because buttons on those pants simply don't have the strength. 

What is so hard about sizing up? I don't understand.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> Why are her pants unbuttoned?



It looks like one of those snap closures....and it gave up.


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> Why?  She's only standing there getting her picture taken.



Jayne, you're totally right! It's the Kardashian's we're talking about. Pose for the paps, take off skis, and go inside to take selfies.


----------



## White Orchid

That ain't the body of a woman who works hard at the gym, no way, lol.



Sasha2012 said:


> he is currently in the midst of a surprise family ski trip put together by her mother Kris Jenner.
> 
> And instead of busting out her moves on the slopes, Khloe Kardashian appeared to be busting out of her trousers.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star was all geared out in the finest ski clothes while spotted showing off her skills on the fresh powder Monday in Vail, Colorado.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-surprise-family-ski-trip.html#ixzz454tAftDp


----------



## michie

Maybe the pants would've fit if she hadn't stuffed the a$$ pad in them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She could use those damn butt pads to toboggan down the slopes.

Size up FFS! Wearing clothes like that just makes you look fat.


----------



## CMaylv

michie said:


> Maybe the pants would've fit if she hadn't stuffed the a$$ pad in them.







FreeSpirit71 said:


> She could use those damn butt pads to toboggan down the slopes.
> 
> Size up FFS! Wearing clothes like that just makes you look fat.




Laughing so hard &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Irishgal

michie said:


> Maybe the pants would've fit if she hadn't stuffed the a$$ pad in them.




Right? God these people are pathetic. Who wears butt pads to ski? Can't they just go have fun without the butt pads, duck face selfies, and all the other nonsense?


----------



## White Orchid

An incredibly insecure woman, that's who.



Irishgal said:


> Right? God these people are pathetic. Who wears butt pads to ski? Can't they just go have fun without the butt pads, duck face selfies, and all the other nonsense?


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Because buttons on those pants simply don't have the strength.
> 
> What is so hard about sizing up? I don't understand.





berrydiva said:


> It looks like one of those snap closures....and it gave up.


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> Right? God these people are pathetic. Who wears butt pads to ski? Can't they just go have fun without the butt pads, duck face selfies, and all the other nonsense?




then there will be no purpose to her day
seeing that koko is such an amazing skier i think the butt pads are worn as protektion, no one wants those amazing revenge kurves damaged!


----------



## Lounorada

Rolling my eyes so hard at two toddlers wearing hair extensions... 

They are really trying so hard to make braids 'their thing'  Well, Newsflash! Kardashians- it's a hairstyle that's been around for a _very_ long time, stop trying to ruin a good thing. (One of my favourite hair-dos when on vacation in a hot location)

Poor Penelope being made into Khloes 'mini-me', judging by the expression on her face, she ain't here for it


----------



## poopsie

OMG I just LOVE Penelope


----------



## Oruka

poopsie said:


> OMG I just LOVE Penelope




Me too and little Nori. They seem to have the same face but different complexion and features


----------



## AEGIS

Oruka said:


> Me too and little Nori. They seem to have the same face but different complexion and features



...that's not the same at all lol


----------



## madamefifi

poopsie said:


> OMG I just LOVE Penelope


 I feel really sorry for her, tbh. She always looks quite worried and unhappy to me.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Rolling my eyes so hard at two toddlers wearing hair extensions...
> 
> They are really trying so hard to make braids 'their thing'  Well, Newsflash! Kardashians- it's a hairstyle that's been around for a _very_ long time, stop trying to ruin a good thing. (One of my favourite hair-dos when on vacation in a hot location)
> 
> *Poor Penelope being made into Khloes 'mini-me', judging by the expression on her face, she ain't here for it*



Who can blame her!


----------



## Vintage Leather

AEGIS said:


> ...that's not the same at all lol



They have the same OMG GET ME AWAY FROM THE CRAZY PEOPLE!!!!!! expressions.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> It's time to go up a size (or two), when you can't close the button on your pants...
> That zip is holding together for dear life too.


Right? I'm pretty sure those Fendi skipants go up to an IT48. 



redney said:


> Jayne, you're totally right! It's the Kardashian's we're talking about. Pose for the paps, take off skis, and go inside to take selfies.


Doll, didn't you notice - she's wearing snowblades 
And tucking in them, no less


----------



## lizmil

knasarae said:


> Why are her pants unbuttoned?


Easy access?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lounorada

This family is beyond odd... holding hands with your sisters 'ex'/baby daddy, looking like a couple? 







DailyMail


----------



## flyygal

Are they holding hands????


----------



## Swanky

Yea, they do that a lot.


----------



## qudz104

Lounorada said:


> This family is beyond odd... holding hands with your sisters 'ex'/baby daddy, looking like a couple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail




Khloe and Scott have been photographed a lot looking couple-y... It's so odd for me honestly. But everything about this family is so weird.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> This family is beyond odd... holding hands with your sisters 'ex'/baby daddy, looking like a couple?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DailyMail


Lawd. They gotta stop trying to make Khloe happen.
Bish ain't never gonna happen.


----------



## labelwhore04

They're all freaks. I wouldn't be surprised if they have orgies together.


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Doll, didn't you notice - she's wearing snowblades
> And tucking in them, no less



Lol, is that what she's doing? I thought she was just advertising.  I've never seen a tuck with ski poles straight out  The skis look like Penelope's. Pic in another K thread. Too many, I can't keep track!


----------



## saira1214

Wasn't there an Insta picture recently with Scott and Kendall cuddling in bed? [emoji53]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Scott is looking like some high gloss shoe leather.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Scott is looking like some high gloss shoe leather.


----------



## lanasyogamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Lawd. They gotta stop trying to make Khloe happen.
> Bish ain't never gonna happen.




:lolots::giggles:


----------



## Laila619

That Prince gif kills me every time, Lounorada! That and the Naomi Campbell one :giggles:


----------



## PINKDIAMOND89

labelwhore04 said:


> They're all freaks. I wouldn't be surprised if they have orgies together.




Good one, LOL


----------



## dangerouscurves

lizmil said:


> Easy access?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Laila619 said:


> That Prince gif kills me every time, Lounorada! That and the Naomi Campbell one :giggles:


  that Prince gif is the _perfect_ reaction (and usually my exact reaction) to so many things


----------



## AEGIS

Vintage Leather said:


> They have the same OMG GET ME AWAY FROM THE CRAZY PEOPLE!!!!!! expressions.



You mean terror?


----------



## White Orchid

The latest photos of her are so photoshopped, I can't even be bothered to upload them.  She is just beyond desperate to convince her followers that she's skinny now.


----------



## redney

Gosh, Khloe is so lacking for a storyline her thread is nearly on page 3 in the celeb section! 

Here's her shot at trying to stay in the spotlight, check out her IG where she posted a LONG LONG post along the lines of can't fix someone who's broken, have to set them free, etc. 

So is she going to restart the divorce now?


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> Gosh, Khloe is so lacking for a storyline her thread is nearly on page 3 in the celeb section!
> 
> Here's her shot at trying to stay in the spotlight,* check out her IG where she posted a LONG LONG post along the lines of can't fix someone who's broken, have to set them free, etc. *
> 
> So is she going to restart the divorce now?






chile puh-lease!!!!


this was on the front page of yahoo this morning - as if it was so important!   i did not even bother to read it.   she is as desperate as the rest of them.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## gillianna

So Frenchfry had his contracted renewed?


----------



## Sasha2012

*'I didn't have an orgasm the first few years I had sex': Khloe Kardashian gets graphic about her sex life as she talks losing her virginity at 15 *

Khloe Kardashian lost her virginity at age 15.

And on Monday the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star gave more details about her sex life as a teen on her website khloewithak.com.

The estranged wife of Lamar Odom revealed her first experience was 'scary' and she didn't have her first orgasm until she had already been having sex for years. 

'Its not funny to lose your virginity!' began the E! reality princess. 'Its weird and youre scared and it hurts and you dont know what will happen.'

The star then went into greater detail.

'I was 15 and he was an older guy who wasnt a virgin,' admitted Khloe, who has said that she is currently very much single even though she has been spending time with Odom.

'I dont really remember it hurting but I do remember that I just wanted to get it over with.'

The sister of Kim, Kourtney, Kendall and Kylie also delivered the bombshell that she did not get satisfied physically for many years.

'You definitely dont have an orgasm your first time,' said the daughter of Kris Jenner, 60.

'I didnt for the first few years! I didnt even know what the feeling was until I had one; I just liked the intimacy part. When it happened, I was like, "Ohhhhh, thats what that is!!!"'

Khloe also revealed that her first kiss was when she was 12 or 13: 'It was on a family vacation in Hawaii. The teenagers were allowed to be out until 10 p.m. and we were in an arcade where the hotel kids hung out. 

'I remember I kissed some guy there and I thought I was so cool and so grown. I don't remember the boy and I can't tell you anything else about the experience. I was with my parents' friend's daughter and she was very fast. I only did it because I was with her. I lied and was like, "I've totally done that before!" But I hadn't, LOL!'

Her first big breakup happened when she was 17 and flew to Atlanta to visit her boyfriend, but he never showed up at the airport to pick her up. ;It was with my first big boyfriend when I was 16. God, I loved him and he just broke my heart. I was obsessed with him. That's the point: It's your firstyou love hard, but it's not real love. It's puppy love and infatuation! When you break up, you're convinced you'll never love again, but while it lasts, it's the best feeling.;

This isn't the first time Khloe has been candid about her sex life.

In March she shared a bit about wild places she's had sex.

The Calabasas native started: 'I'm not out there getting freaky in the craziest places, but I've had my fair share of chasing a thrill.

'Just for fun, I rated the three wildest places I've gotten down and dirty, LOL!!!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-talks-losing-virginity-15.html#ixzz45ZLNjMNf


----------



## labelwhore04

She needs to stfu about her sex life. Nobody wants to hear about that.


----------



## pukasonqo

she could be used as a contraceptive: randy teens imagine having sex with koko
that pic with penelope, totally a different face! but we know koko, you never had plastic surgery!


----------



## Pursejoy9

This is the reason the word privacy was invented.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> she could be used as a contraceptive: randy teens imagine having sex with koko
> that pic with penelope, totally a different face! but we know koko, you never had plastic surgery!




Think that's her and Kendall. If you mean the pic from the article with the leopard print


----------



## berrydiva

Her recounting her sexual experiences at 15 and saying she just "wanted to get it over with" is sad and she's been trying to please men using her body for a long time now.  These women in this family have such low self-esteem.


----------



## Freckles1

My 17yr old son thinks they are all trash. Thank God. I guess I'm doing ok as a parent after all


----------



## WishList986

I wish we could all be more open about sex, but I really don't like how she uses her sex stories as headlines and to gain more attention. To me, that's what gives girls who like sex a bad name and makes the whole topic more taboo.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Think that's her and Kendall. If you mean the pic from the article with the leopard print




that is kendall!? wow, she reminds me of penelope!
but i stand by the comment, koko's face and kylie's didn't change because they hit puberty
i must be a prude but i cannot find anything interesting about koko's sex life...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> *'I didn't have an orgasm the first few years I had sex': Khloe Kardashian gets graphic about her sex life as she talks losing her virginity at 15 *
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian lost her virginity at age 15.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Monday the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star gave more details about her sex life as a teen on her website khloewithak.com.
> 
> 
> 
> The estranged wife of Lamar Odom revealed her first experience was 'scary' and she didn't have her first orgasm until she had already been having sex for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Its not funny to lose your virginity!' began the E! reality princess. 'Its weird and youre scared and it hurts and you dont know what will happen.'
> 
> 
> 
> The star then went into greater detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I was 15 and he was an older guy who wasnt a virgin,' admitted Khloe, who has said that she is currently very much single even though she has been spending time with Odom.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I dont really remember it hurting but I do remember that I just wanted to get it over with.'
> 
> 
> 
> The sister of Kim, Kourtney, Kendall and Kylie also delivered the bombshell that she did not get satisfied physically for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 'You definitely dont have an orgasm your first time,' said the daughter of Kris Jenner, 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I didnt for the first few years! I didnt even know what the feeling was until I had one; I just liked the intimacy part. When it happened, I was like, "Ohhhhh, thats what that is!!!"'
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe also revealed that her first kiss was when she was 12 or 13: 'It was on a family vacation in Hawaii. The teenagers were allowed to be out until 10 p.m. and we were in an arcade where the hotel kids hung out.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I remember I kissed some guy there and I thought I was so cool and so grown. I don't remember the boy and I can't tell you anything else about the experience. I was with my parents' friend's daughter and she was very fast. I only did it because I was with her. I lied and was like, "I've totally done that before!" But I hadn't, LOL!'
> 
> 
> 
> Her first big breakup happened when she was 17 and flew to Atlanta to visit her boyfriend, but he never showed up at the airport to pick her up. ;It was with my first big boyfriend when I was 16. God, I loved him and he just broke my heart. I was obsessed with him. That's the point: It's your firstyou love hard, but it's not real love. It's puppy love and infatuation! When you break up, you're convinced you'll never love again, but while it lasts, it's the best feeling.;
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the first time Khloe has been candid about her sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> In March she shared a bit about wild places she's had sex.
> 
> 
> 
> The Calabasas native started: 'I'm not out there getting freaky in the craziest places, but I've had my fair share of chasing a thrill.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Just for fun, I rated the three wildest places I've gotten down and dirty, LOL!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-talks-losing-virginity-15.html#ixzz45ZLNjMNf




Bih, nobody wants to know about your sex life.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> She needs to stfu about her sex life. Nobody wants to hear about that.





thank you!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Every time I see a headline or read something like that, I think "Here's a novel concept: How about you DON'T give great detail about your sex life."


If it was, literally, ANYONE else talking about their sex lives like that, I'd think they're being open and honest. Because it's someone from the Kardashians, it just comes across as TMI.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sad, sad, sad.  She keeps talking about her sexcapades, doing daily pap strolls/selfies, pimping her revenge body and still no takers.


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> that is kendall!? wow, she reminds me of penelope!
> but i stand by the comment, koko's face and kylie's didn't change because they hit puberty
> i must be a prude but i cannot find anything interesting about koko's sex life...



That's because it's not interesting. lol.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> *'I didn't have an orgasm the first few years I had sex': Khloe Kardashian gets graphic about her sex life as she talks losing her virginity at 15 *
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian lost her virginity at age 15.
> 
> 
> 
> And on Monday the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star gave more details about her sex life as a teen on her website khloewithak.com.
> 
> 
> 
> The estranged wife of Lamar Odom revealed her first experience was 'scary' and she didn't have her first orgasm until she had already been having sex for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Its not funny to lose your virginity!' began the E! reality princess. 'Its weird and youre scared and it hurts and you dont know what will happen.'
> 
> 
> 
> The star then went into greater detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I was 15 and he was an older guy who wasnt a virgin,' admitted Khloe, who has said that she is currently very much single even though she has been spending time with Odom.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I dont really remember it hurting but I do remember that I just wanted to get it over with.'
> 
> 
> 
> The sister of Kim, Kourtney, Kendall and Kylie also delivered the bombshell that she did not get satisfied physically for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 'You definitely dont have an orgasm your first time,' said the daughter of Kris Jenner, 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I didnt for the first few years! I didnt even know what the feeling was until I had one; I just liked the intimacy part. When it happened, I was like, "Ohhhhh, thats what that is!!!"'
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe also revealed that her first kiss was when she was 12 or 13: 'It was on a family vacation in Hawaii. The teenagers were allowed to be out until 10 p.m. and we were in an arcade where the hotel kids hung out.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I remember I kissed some guy there and I thought I was so cool and so grown. I don't remember the boy and I can't tell you anything else about the experience. I was with my parents' friend's daughter and she was very fast. I only did it because I was with her. I lied and was like, "I've totally done that before!" But I hadn't, LOL!'
> 
> 
> 
> Her first big breakup happened when she was 17 and flew to Atlanta to visit her boyfriend, but he never showed up at the airport to pick her up. ;It was with my first big boyfriend when I was 16. God, I loved him and he just broke my heart. I was obsessed with him. That's the point: It's your firstyou love hard, but it's not real love. It's puppy love and infatuation! When you break up, you're convinced you'll never love again, but while it lasts, it's the best feeling.;
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the first time Khloe has been candid about her sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> In March she shared a bit about wild places she's had sex.
> 
> 
> 
> The Calabasas native started: 'I'm not out there getting freaky in the craziest places, but I've had my fair share of chasing a thrill.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Just for fun, I rated the three wildest places I've gotten down and dirty, LOL!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-talks-losing-virginity-15.html#ixzz45ZLNjMNf




[emoji53] did someone ask khloe which is why she shared this info? C-cause I'm having some trouble coming to terms with what I just read.. And I stopped at the headline..


----------



## Lounorada

She's like one of those annoying yappy little dogs that never shuts up barking.

Khlogre, would you ever just...


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> She's like one of those annoying yappy little dogs that never shuts up barking.
> 
> Khlogre, would you ever just...



That is spot on!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a style queen.

And on Thursday Khloe Kardashian could not stop raving about her love for the half-down bun as she left the Los Angeles studio for her soon to be cancelled Kocktails With Khloe.

The 31-year-old wore her hair up in the trendy style as she stepped out after recording another episode of her show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-plunge-raves-new-half-bun.html#ixzz45xBg1b00


----------



## morgan20

Pics one and three not the same woman!


----------



## saira1214

morgan20 said:


> Pics one and three not the same woman!




Nope, not at all! I need the Kardashian filter in my life!


----------



## gillianna

Maybe she can't find a non paid boyfriend is beause her pictures are so photoshopped that when a guy meets her in real life they run the other way.


----------



## chowlover2

gillianna said:


> Maybe she can't find a non paid boyfriend is beause her pictures are so photoshopped that when a guy meets her in real life they run the other way.




I die!


----------



## WishList986

Style... Queen..?


----------



## berrydiva

Her makeup looks nice in that IG pic. That hairstyle is interesting....


----------



## bag-princess

gillianna said:


> Maybe she can't find a non paid boyfriend is beause her pictures are so photoshopped that when a guy meets her in real life they run the other way.





she reminds me of that little skit in the movie "i'm gonna get you sucker" - he meets the gorgeous woman in the bar and takes her back to his place for some action.  she starts taking off all the crap she has on to achieve that look - even a fake leg!  nothing was real on/about her!


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Pics one and three not the same woman!


 
This!


----------



## AEGIS

I died at "he never picked me up from the airport"

girl you played yourself


----------



## Jayne1

gillianna said:


> Maybe she can't find a non paid boyfriend is beause her pictures are so photoshopped that when a guy meets her in real life they run the other way.



That's what I always say. Not run away, but surprised with reality.  lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian showed off her cheeky side bright and early on Saturday morning.

The 31-year-old shared with her followers an unusual - and very revealing - photo of her naked bottom and flat belly as she laid in her bed.

'Good morning', Khloe captioned the image, along with a coffee cup emoticon.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-bed-flashes-bare-bottom.html#ixzz461qpBwK4


----------



## berrydiva

If her butt is doing that on a bed, that thing has to be so hard. No wonder po tink tink can't twerk.


----------



## saira1214

Can she suck in her baby abs any more? Someone please pass this woman a Coke, cuz she thirsty AF.


----------



## Ladybug09

morgan20 said:


> Pics one and three not the same woman!



Hahah, my first thought!


----------



## Barbora

How is it even possible that her butt is...like that? I've never seen that before! Why??


----------



## berrydiva

Barbora said:


> How is it even possible that her butt is...like that? I've never seen that before! Why??



If you have a big butt and lay down, that's what happens naturally and it will force your back to arch. Take a look at some nekkid women online and you'll see the same. Hell if you have a little junk, lay down nekkid on the floor in front a mirror.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Lounorada said:


> She's like one of those annoying yappy little dogs that never shuts up barking.
> 
> Khlogre, would you ever just...



This is great. haha


----------



## White Orchid

Eew.  Her hips look like her a$$ now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She tries so hard. I think it's hilarious that her selfies are always HD and up close but when it comes to those abs it's either grainy, flip phone quality or it's taken from far away/a weird angle.


----------



## arnott

saira1214 said:


> *Can she suck in her baby abs any more?* Someone please pass this woman a Coke, cuz she thirsty AF.



   She tries so hard.


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She tries so hard. I think it's hilarious that her selfies are always HD and up close but when it comes to those abs it's either grainy, flip phone quality or it's taken from far away/a weird angle.



Even My old flip phone picture quality wasn't bad like that!


----------



## Jayne1

But where did that behind come from?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> But where did that behind come from?




I don't think Kim was going to the water wasn't she? With those jewelries she'd get drowned.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> But where did that behind come from?




courtesy of koko's butt pads (there is a niche market she could tap on) or PS


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She tries so hard. I think it's hilarious that her selfies are always HD and up close but when it comes to those abs it's either grainy, flip phone quality or it's taken from far away/a weird angle.




Tooooooooooootally.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> But where did that behind come from?



The back alley doctor who injected her butt with whatever they sucked out of other places on her body.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her eldest sister Kourtney is away in Iceland celebrating her 37th birthday with Kim and Kanye.

And with her youngest siblings Kylie and Kendall living it up at Coachella, it was up to Khloe Kardashian and Kourtney's ex Scott Disick to hold down the fort on Monday as they stepped out in Calabasas.

The duo met up for lunch at Blu Jam cafe as they filmed a scene for E! show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-Disick-rest-clan-away.html#ixzz46FKThDSh


----------



## arnott

Her jeans are see-through!


----------



## raffifi

arnott said:


> Her jeans are see-through!









and her thighs look weird..... like squeezed. why is this?


----------



## stylemepretty

Again with the braids


----------



## CMaylv

Sasha2012 said:


> Her eldest sister Kourtney is away in Iceland celebrating her 37th birthday with Kim and Kanye.
> 
> 
> 
> And with her youngest siblings Kylie and Kendall living it up at Coachella, it was up to Khloe Kardashian and Kourtney's ex Scott Disick to hold down the fort on Monday as they stepped out in Calabasas.
> 
> 
> 
> The duo met up for lunch at Blu Jam cafe as they filmed a scene for E! show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cott-Disick-rest-clan-away.html#ixzz46FKThDSh




Yikes!!! Did they forgot to photoshopped the other thigh?
Yuck looking at her bodysuit under her pants.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Definitely seems like a photoshop fail and that zipper is holding on for dear life


----------



## Ladybug09

arnott said:


> Her jeans are see-through!




yup.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

White tends to go sheer especially when it's a bit too tight. I've had incidents of my white being a bit sheer but always from the back, never the front. You can tell by the pulling at the crotch and buldging at the thigh that she has no business being in those pants. Just getting them on and buttoned must have been a workout.


----------



## guccimamma

those look like walmart jeans, final markdown.


----------



## WishList986

I love her nails! 
Also, what is up with Klo and Kendall always hanging out with Scott?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol, Walmart could never.


----------



## caitlin1214

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't think Kim was going to the water wasn't she? With those jewelries she'd get drowned.



I don't think she was actually going swimming. I think that was the episode where Kris and the girls flew to Joe Francis (the guy who created Girls Gone Wild)'s house to model his bathing suit line. 

It was a Really Big Thing because while Kris was honest about taking a trip, she didn't tell (at the time) Bruce what exactly they were doing.


----------



## berrydiva

raffifi said:


> and her thighs look weird..... like squeezed. why is this?




It's too tight and she obviously doesn't workout as hard as she claims.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks like she needs a shower.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In other news, Prince Hot Ginge (aka Harry) got up close and personal with Chewbacca on the Star Wars set in London.

There's hope for Khloe yet.


----------



## Vintage Leather

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In other news, Prince Hot Ginge (aka Harry) got up close and personal with Chewbacca on the Star Wars set in London.
> 
> There's hope for Khloe yet.



Really?

Have you ever see Chewbacca wearing clothes that didn't fit?


----------



## raffifi

berrydiva said:


> It's too tight and she obviously doesn't workout as hard as she claims.




thanks, this makes sense.
but I will never understand why anyone would want to wear jeans too tight....


maybe she should use the mirror to check her outfit and not to take pictures before leaving the house


----------



## arnott

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In other news, Prince Hot Ginge (aka Harry) got up close and personal with Chewbacca on the Star Wars set in London.
> 
> There's hope for Khloe yet.



I just looked up the pictures!


----------



## saira1214

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In other news, Prince Hot Ginge (aka Harry) got up close and personal with Chewbacca on the Star Wars set in London.
> 
> 
> 
> There's hope for Khloe yet.




This would be PMK's dream match!


----------



## saira1214

I still can't get over how different her face looks lately. So sad that these women can't be happy with what they were born with.


----------



## bag-princess

saira1214 said:


> This would be PMK's dream match!





and that is the ONLY way it would ever happen - a dream!!


----------



## bag-princess

guccimamma said:


> those look like walmart jeans, final markdown.





oh man!  that is worse than a rollback!


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In other news, Prince Hot Ginge (aka Harry) got up close and personal with Chewbacca on the Star Wars set in London.
> 
> There's hope for Khloe yet.


I can't stand you


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In other news, Prince Hot Ginge (aka Harry) got up close and personal with Chewbacca on the Star Wars set in London.
> 
> There's hope for Khloe yet.


----------



## Lounorada

This... is... creepy as hell to look at :ninja: I mean, her face... jesus take the wheel. 
When it comes to the K/J's, photoshop is a b**ch 











tumblr


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> This... is... creepy as hell to look at :ninja: I mean, her face... jesus take the wheel.
> When it comes to the K/J's, photoshop is a b**ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr



How can she think any of that looks good?


----------



## redney

She looks so bizarre. Like a fun-house mirror.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> I can't stand you



Bish, you love me and you know it...lmao


----------



## Jayne1

saira1214 said:


> I still can't get over how different her face looks lately. So sad that these women can't be happy with what they were born with.



Not so long ago:


----------



## qudz104

Trying so hard not to look like her dad!


----------



## White Orchid

She has that "I just farted" look whereby you think that by squeezing your nose, no-one will notice.



Lounorada said:


> This... is... creepy as hell to look at :ninja: I mean, her face... jesus take the wheel.
> When it comes to the K/J's, photoshop is a b**ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr


----------



## White Orchid

OK, I'll say it.  Her natural face was scary.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Not so long ago:



The 2nd picture here looks better than the latest pic she posted with the clown makeup!  At least she looks normal and not like she belongs in a circus.


----------



## V0N1B2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> In other news, Prince Hot Ginge (aka Harry) got up close and personal with Chewbacca on the Star Wars set in London.
> 
> There's hope for Khloe yet.


So, I don't really know what I was expecting when I read your post. I actually thought from the way you worded it, that Prince Harry and Khloe Kardashian were both at a Star Wars premiere or something and they were seen talking on the red carpet. 
So after seeing other peoples' comments here I entered into Google: "Prince Harry Khloe Kardashian"
This is what Google gave me, and now I cannot stop laughing because it actually brings up stories of a meeting with the real Chewbacca.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> So, I don't really know what I was expecting when I read your post. I actually thought from the way you worded it, that Prince Harry and Khloe Kardashian were both at a Star Wars premiere or something and they were seen talking on the red carpet.
> So after seeing other peoples' comments here I entered into Google: "Prince Harry Khloe Kardashian"
> This is what Google gave me, and now I cannot stop laughing because it actually brings up stories of a meeting with the real Chewbacca.



The pics are in the Harry thread. I died when I realized she wasn't serious.


----------



## Jikena

Hurgh, Khloe posted a video on Facebook where she's surprising clients by being the bartender in a bar. She seems super vulgar/rude in the way she talks to people saying stuff like "what the f*ck did you order again ?" and she talks super loudly. And her a$$, my god it's HUUUUUUGE.


----------



## arnott

Jikena said:


> Hurgh, Khloe posted a video on Facebook where she's surprising clients by being the bartender in a bar. *She seems super vulgar/rude in the way she talks to people saying stuff like "what the f*ck did you order again ?" **and she talks super loudly.* And her a$$, my god it's HUUUUUUGE.



No surprise here.


----------



## labelwhore04

I was just watching an old episode and Khloe made a comment that i thought was interesting. She was talking about something and said "my REAL dad and my mom...." . I didnt realize it before but why would you refer to your dad as your "real" dad unless you had another "dad"(aka a biological one). It was a pretty big slip up that i never even noticed. She basically confirmed the rumours then and there without even realizing.


----------



## queen

labelwhore04 said:


> I was just watching an old episode and Khloe made a comment that i thought was interesting. She was talking about something and said "my REAL dad and my mom...." . I didnt realize it before but why would you refer to your dad as your "real" dad unless you had another "dad"(aka a biological one). It was a pretty big slip up that i never even noticed. She basically confirmed the rumours then and there without even realizing.


Maybe stepdad Bruce Jenner and biological dad Robert Kardashian.


----------



## labelwhore04

queen said:


> Maybe stepdad Bruce Jenner and biological dad Robert Kardashian.



I doubt it. She never refers to Bruce as her dad or father, she always just calls him Bruce. I just found it odd for anyone to refer to their dad as their "real" dad, even if you have a step-dad. I think it was a slip up, but that's just me.


----------



## WishList986

That whole storyline is so played out about a 'real dad'.


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> I doubt it. She never refers to Bruce as her dad or father, she always just calls him Bruce. I just found it odd for anyone to refer to their dad as their "real" dad, even if you have a step-dad. I think it was a slip up, but that's just me.




I refer to my stepmom as my mom, and my biological mother as my real mom. But then again, I don't have that extra messiness of a 3rd parent like Khloe.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I prefer her old face. She looks normal. Take off all that makeup on her jacked up face. Show the world how you really look. So sad.


----------



## queen

labelwhore04 said:


> I doubt it. She never refers to Bruce as her dad or father, she always just calls him Bruce. I just found it odd for anyone to refer to their dad as their "real" dad, even if you have a step-dad. I think it was a slip up, but that's just me.


Beg to differ, she has publicly stated he was her father since she was four.


----------



## myown

morgan20 said:


> Pics one and three not the same woman!


----------



## nashpoo

Saw this on Instagram and had to repost it haha. The caption is spot on.


----------



## mkr

That has to be an old pic.  But good grief it's as big as Blac Chyna's!  Has anyone seen it in a bathing suit?  I know it's not this big now.  That has to be butt pads.


----------



## Jikena

Khloe on the new KUWTK episode (I took the screenshots).
Kris told her "you look so skinnnyyyyy"

http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/18/1462188409-khloe1.jpg



http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/18/1462188410-khloe2.jpg
http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/18/1462188416-khloe3.jpg

SAYY WHAAT ?  Her a$$ is so huge, it's even worse when she's wearing those super skinny jeans.


----------



## mkr

Dang I need to watch some newer episodes.  Is that her natural butt?  Has anyone seen it naked?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Dang I need to watch some newer episodes.  Is that her natural butt?  Has anyone seen it naked?




Don't do it! Save yourself! It's too late for us but you have a chance to be free!


----------



## White Orchid

What this one said :ninja:



tweegy said:


> Don't do it! Save yourself! It's too late for us but you have a chance to be free!


----------



## Megs

I saw the start of this episode with the images above after E from the MetGala and Vlad and I both think there has to be some kind of padding. Right?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Dang I need to watch some newer episodes.  Is that her natural butt?  Has anyone seen it naked?




Girl! You don't wanna see it.


----------



## berrydiva

Megs said:


> I saw the start of this episode with the images above after E from the MetGala and Vlad and I both think there has to be some kind of padding. Right?!


She wears a combo of pads and those underwear with the butt cheeks holes that lift them. Plus her injections.


----------



## poopsie

And you know this for a fact? Have you watched her dress or has she admitted it  somewhere? 

Whatever it is it looks like she has that same weird crack going on as Kimho. Odd how she has multiple rolls of back fat and cheesy thighs but it looks like you could bounce a quarter off that rump.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's an avowed fitness fanatic.

And Khloe Kardashian proved her body confidence on Tuesday as she jetted out of Los Angeles.

The 31-year-old flashed some skin in ripped skinny jeans as she headed to her terminal at LAX while balancing in thick soled black shoes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ition-one-biggest-turn-ons.html#ixzz47d8HbPjx


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She wears a combo of pads and those underwear with the butt cheeks holes that lift them. Plus her injections.





ray charles could see this is the case!!!  fitness fanatic my foot!


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> And you know this for a fact? Have you watched her dress or has she admitted it  somewhere?
> 
> Whatever it is it looks like she has that same weird crack going on as Kimho. Odd how she has multiple rolls of back fat and cheesy thighs but it looks like you could bounce a quarter off that rump.



Well you could see it though her clothing. She has said that her behind was always that big when there are more than enough pics that prove otherwise; so that helps confirm the fat transfers.  Working out doesn't make you grow a fatty especially when you're losing weight. A blind person can see the outline for the butt pads or the outline to the butt lifting panties. And, yes she has admitted to wearing the butt lifting Spanx.


----------



## saira1214

Someone please get that woman blotting papers!


----------



## Lounorada

When real life doesn't come with photoshop and filters...

Zimbio


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> When real life doesn't come with photoshop and filters...
> 
> Zimbio



Harsh sunlight tells us everything.


----------



## Lejic

Lounorada said:


> When real life doesn't come with photoshop and filters...
> 
> Zimbio




She looks pretty alright to me in those pictures. Not like her edited pictures of course but she doesn't look fat or anything. In fact this looks more real, I like it.


----------



## bag-princess

Lejic said:


> She looks pretty alright to me in those pictures. Not like her edited pictures of course but she doesn't look fat or anything. In fact this looks more real, I like it.





i am going to have to agree with this!  i was expecting sooooo much worse but she doesn't look  bad.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sometimes I just pity khlogre


----------



## Lounorada

Lejic said:


> She looks pretty alright to me in those pictures. Not like her edited pictures of course but she doesn't look fat or anything. In fact this looks more real, I like it.


I never said she looked fat 
It's her face I posted the pictures for. She looks nothing like her overly airbrushed, filtered and photoshopped pictures on social media. 
Like Jayne1 said, harsh sunlight shows the truth.


----------



## Oryx816

Lounorada said:


> I never said she looked fat
> It's her face I posted the pictures for. She looks nothing like her overly airbrushed, filtered and photoshopped pictures on social media.
> Like Jayne1 said, harsh sunlight shows the truth.




True.  She looks like an entirely different and older tranny.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I never said she looked fat
> It's her face I posted the pictures for. She looks nothing like her overly airbrushed, filtered and photoshopped pictures on social media.
> Like Jayne1 said, harsh sunlight shows the truth.



Yes, no one said she looks bad, just that in sunlight, we can see every big and little procedure she has had. Everything she has done is really amplified. The injections, the stuff in her lips, the fake hair, the way her eyes are trying to squint in the bright sun, but her face can't move, the claws, even the pores.

This is as real as it gets with a K, because the procedures mask everything else.

t


----------



## kittenslingerie

Considering what Khloe looked like "before," I think she is a success story for plastic surgery. She's far from perfect, but she's much more attractive and prettier than a lot of people on the street. Her butt is big, but its not all lumpy or tumor like. Her lips are full but fit her face ok. Her hair is a most requested blonde shade according to hair magazines. She's always had great thin long legs and her waist is small now. She's no great beauty, but she's the best she can be looks wise. We should all wish for confidence, I think her choices have given her that. Good for Khloe. (However, she should consider pants that fit her crotch on a side note.) No one has to agree with me, but I'm happy for her.


----------



## mkr

Are pointy fingernails an in thing now?  I notices Khloe and Kylie both have them.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Are pointy fingernails an in thing now?  I notices Khloe and Kylie both have them.



All the thotty IG chick have them...it's part of the uniform. But yes, the almond/stiletto/coffin shaped nails are in right now.


eta: not all chicks who have them are thotty IG chicks but you can't be a thotty IG chick without them....


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> All the thotty IG chick have them...it's part of the uniform. But yes, the almond/stiletto/coffin shaped nails are in right now.



Hey! I have them  ... But I also secretly wish I was a thotty IG chick...

Mine are basically as long as Khloe's and I keep toying with getting rid of them but they're my natural nails and I just can't.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Are pointy fingernails an in thing now?  I notices Khloe and Kylie both have them.




It has been for a couple of years now! Looks like talons and they are going to be scooping up fish for lunch!! [emoji12]


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Hey! I have them  ... But I also secretly wish I was a thotty IG chick...
> 
> Mine are basically as long as Khloe's and I keep toying with getting rid of them but they're my natural nails and I just can't.



Don't worry, I'm a thotty IG chick in my head too!  I used to wear longer rounded corners back in my days but I love the look of the almond shape...I usually wear press-ons when I want the look.


----------



## summer2815

terebina786 said:


> Hey! I have them  ... But I also secretly wish I was a thotty IG chick...
> 
> Mine are basically as long as Khloe's and I keep toying with getting rid of them but they're my natural nails and I just can't.



I super secretly love this look.

I am jealous your natural nails are long and don't break!


----------



## WishList986

I had my natural nails super long and pointy, I recently cut them off and now Khloe is making me regret that :cry:


----------



## Sasha2012

The E! cameras were rolling as Khloé Kardashian carried her niece North into the Havana Club Rum Museum during their Cuban family holiday on Wednesday.

The 31-year-old presenter - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - put her 5ft10 curvaceous figure in a white bodysuit beneath Daisy Dukes.

Little Nori - who turns 3 next month - sported her natural curls, a white-fringed playsuit, and brown leather plimsolls.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-Cuban-family-holiday.html#ixzz47kAc0TgH


----------



## Oryx816

Desperate and cliché.


----------



## berrydiva

Kourtney and Khloe have both smoked a little something or two in their life.  Malika (sp?) doing something else. And Kim being a tightwad as usual.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> The E! cameras were rolling as Khloé Kardashian carried her niece North into the Havana Club Rum Museum during their Cuban family holiday on Wednesday.
> 
> The 31-year-old presenter - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - put her 5ft10 curvaceous figure in a white bodysuit beneath Daisy Dukes.
> 
> Little Nori - who turns 3 next month - sported her natural curls, a white-fringed playsuit, and brown leather plimsolls.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-Cuban-family-holiday.html#ixzz47kAc0TgH



Look how out of focus is Khloe is in this last picture - compared to the other girl's faces... Bish step away from the fix-your-face apps.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> The E! cameras were rolling as Khloé Kardashian carried her niece North into the Havana Club Rum Museum during their Cuban family holiday on Wednesday.
> 
> The 31-year-old presenter - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - put her 5ft10 curvaceous figure in a white bodysuit beneath Daisy Dukes.
> 
> Little Nori - who turns 3 next month - sported her natural curls, a white-fringed playsuit, and brown leather plimsolls.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-Cuban-family-holiday.html#ixzz47kAc0TgH



Loving that outfit on her!


----------



## V0N1B2

Poor Cuba.  
50+ years of embargoes and sanctions and now this...


----------



## chowlover2

V0N1B2 said:


> Poor Cuba.
> 
> 50+ years of embargoes and sanctions and now this...




Agreed!


----------



## V0N1B2

WishList986 said:


> Loving that outfit on her!


When you say "outfit" what does this mean, exactly?
A tank top (or possibly spanx bodysuit) with cutoffs?  Not to mention a wrinkled up duster? 
The bar for fashion must be subterranean now.


----------



## Bambieee

Sasha2012 said:


> The E! cameras were rolling as Khloé Kardashian carried her niece North into the Havana Club Rum Museum during their Cuban family holiday on Wednesday.
> 
> The 31-year-old presenter - who relies on stylist Monica Rose - put her 5ft10 curvaceous figure in a white bodysuit beneath Daisy Dukes.
> 
> Little Nori - who turns 3 next month - sported her natural curls, a white-fringed playsuit, and brown leather plimsolls.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-Cuban-family-holiday.html#ixzz47kAc0TgH



Awww look at North with her daddy's big cheeks. So cute.


----------



## Oryx816

Khloe, Juan Valdez is on the phone asking you to return his hat.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lejic said:


> She looks pretty alright to me in those pictures. Not like her edited pictures of course but she doesn't look fat or anything. In fact this looks more real, I like it.




You're right. Too bad she doesn't think so.


----------



## mkr

Aw,North looks so cute.  She has little girl clothes on.


----------



## knasarae

My nails are like the coffin shape... out of necessity.  I prefer them squoval, but when they get long my index and middle finger nails start to curve in (I think because I sleep with my hands in fists... I don't know why, I've never been able to break myself of it).  So shaping them like that keeps them looking symmetrical and prevents them from curling.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Poor Cuba.
> 50+ years of embargoes and sanctions and now this...


 
Yep. I bet the people of Cuba are like...


----------



## Sasha2012

He remains one of the world's most controversial figures and those who fled the Cuban leader's rule to the US are far from pleased with this reality star.

Khloe Kardashian has found herself in hot water with fans for posing in front of a monument dedicated to Fidel Castro.

The 31-year-old star posted a picture of herself on Wednesday, just hours after touching down in Cuba, and it immediately saw a social media backlash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-Cuban-family-holiday.html#ixzz47p0DRfO6


----------



## labelwhore04

Sasha2012 said:


> He remains one of the world's most controversial figures and those who fled the Cuban leader's rule to the US are far from pleased with this reality star.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian has found herself in hot water with fans for posing in front of a monument dedicated to Fidel Castro.
> 
> The 31-year-old star posted a picture of herself on Wednesday, just hours after touching down in Cuba, and it immediately saw a social media backlash.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...North-Cuban-family-holiday.html#ixzz47p0DRfO6



I highly doubt Khloe even knows who Fidel Castro is. She probably thinks he's the Cuban Martin Luther King or something. People give the K's too much credit. It's like getting mad at a child, they don't know any better.


----------



## bag-princess

labelwhore04 said:


> *I highly doubt Khloe even knows who Fidel Castro is. *She probably thinks he's the Cuban Martin Luther King or something. People give the K's too much credit. It's like getting mad at a child, they don't know any better.





i said the same thing!  and unlike other people when they travel to foreign countries i doubt she even tried to find out who he was and what has been going on there!  it's all a photo op for them.


----------



## Lounorada

labelwhore04 said:


> I highly doubt Khloe even knows who Fidel Castro is. She probably thinks he's the Cuban Martin Luther King or something. *People give the K's too much credit. It's like getting mad at a child, they don't know any better.*


  So true.


----------



## LuxePRW

V0N1B2 said:


> When you say "outfit" what does this mean, exactly?
> A tank top (or possibly spanx bodysuit) with cutoffs?  Not to mention a wrinkled up duster?
> The bar for fashion must be subterranean now.


----------



## mkr

You can't make this stuff up.  They really are that shallow.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> I highly doubt Khloe even knows who Fidel Castro is. She probably thinks he's the Cuban Martin Luther King or something. People give the K's too much credit. It's like getting mad at a child, they don't know any better.



I thought the exact same thing! I doubt if Fidel Castro was a part of Khloe's home schooling.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Pretty sure Khloe thinks Fidel Castro is the owner of some hot Cuban nightclub. 

Getting real, bish gets no pass from me for her ignorance. These chicks are as dumb AF.


----------



## mkr

Wonder how many likes she got for that photo...


----------



## pukasonqo

che guevara must be rolling in his grave...


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Pretty sure Khloe thinks Fidel Castro is the owner of some hot Cuban nightclub.
> 
> Getting real, bish gets no pass from me for her ignorance. These chicks are as dumb AF.




I agree with you Free, there is no excuse for their profound ignorance and lack of cultural awareness.  They grew up in an affluent family with plenty of opportunities afforded to them.


----------



## White Orchid

Just under 600 000.  And yet she has 47 million followers  



mkr said:


> Wonder how many likes she got for that photo...


----------



## BPC

I.. just.. can't.. believe she doesn't know who Fidel Castro is. I can't. I mean how freakin' out of touch and dumb do you have to be to not know? 

I just don't think she cares.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks pretty in the photo-politics aside


----------



## Bambieee

chanelmommy said:


> she looks pretty in the photo-politics aside




+1


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm sure her train of thought was, "He's historical, or whatever. I want a picture of myself in front of it."


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> che guevara must be rolling in his grave...


That's whose statue she thinks she's posing in front of.



ChanelMommy said:


> She looks pretty in the photo-politics aside


It's a good photo of her but unfortunately it's been filtered up the wazoo.


----------



## caitlin1214

V0N1B2 said:


> That's whose statue she thinks she's posing in front of.



I don't understand the Che Guevera t-shirt as a fashion statement.

(He was from Argentina, not Cuba. It is the Kardashians, though, so the confusion about who the statue is of wouldn't surprise me.)


----------



## Oryx816

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't understand the Che Guevera t-shirt as a fashion statement.
> 
> 
> 
> (He was from Argentina, not Cuba. It is the Kardashians, though, so the confusion about who the statue is of wouldn't surprise me.)




He was Argentine but he played a key role in Cuban history during the Cuban Revolution and afterwards.  Still, I can't imagine the Ks knowing anything about Che or Fidel, or even about Cuba in general.  I'm sure they'd be hard pressed to find it on a map.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to bet internet money on Khole having a twitter rant against the criticism.


----------



## Lejic

BPC said:


> I.. just.. can't.. believe she doesn't know who Fidel Castro is. I can't. I mean how freakin' out of touch and dumb do you have to be to not know?
> 
> I just don't think she cares.




Honestly, why not? They absolutely don't care about education, they've made that clear time and time again. So it's very easy for me to believe that she doesn't know.

If all you do is shop and pose for selfies most of your time, would you know who Fidel Castro is? I'm sure they watch TV but I doubt it's documentaries and real news that they watch...


----------



## mkr

Given who she is and what she's about, Fidel himself is probably livid.


----------



## terebina786

For sure a photo op.  I've been to Cuba twice and walking through the cobblestone and sidewalks in those those to all those historical places in Havana would not be feasible.  Looks like they drove up took pics and left.


----------



## saira1214

Yikes. Her shorts are unbelievably short. So glad we weren't exposed to the full pic.


----------



## caitlin1214

Oryx816 said:


> He was Argentine but he played a key role in Cuban history during the Cuban Revolution and afterwards.  Still, I can't imagine the Ks knowing anything about Che or Fidel, or even about Cuba in general.  I'm sure they'd be hard pressed to find it on a map.



Right. I forgot about that. (Which is weird, because I remember reading an item about him in one of my history magazines.) 


This Khloe photo thing just goes to show how important it is to learn something about a foreign country before visiting and that monuments aren't just backdrops for photo shoots.


----------



## Jeanek

I think there's a pretty good chance PM knew what they were doing and it was a calculated move to stay in the news. (Plus they have e news ppl advising them). Good or bad attention, it's all the same to them. You google Fidel Castro, Khloe appears. Mission accomplished.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, they aren't the brightest bulbs so the Fidel pic isn't surprising but she does look good in that pic. People were getting in her a$$ in the comment section, I'm surprised she didn't yank it down like she usually does when she gets dragged.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, they aren't the brightest bulbs so the Fidel pic isn't surprising but she does look good in that pic. People were getting in her a$$ in the comment section, I'm surprised she didn't yank it down like she usually does when she gets dragged.



Lady L is back yay lol&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## chowlover2

Didn't Che Guevara also have something to do with getting fair wages for fruit pickers in CA back in the 60's or '70's? I seem to remember that when I was a kid before I knew of his links to Castro.


----------



## Irishgal

chowlover2 said:


> Didn't Che Guevara also have something to do with getting fair wages for fruit pickers in CA back in the 60's or '70's? I seem to remember that when I was a kid before I knew of his links to Castro.




Are you thinking of Cesar Chavez?


----------



## Oryx816

Irishgal said:


> Are you thinking of Cesar Chavez?




Yes, and he was Mexican-American IIRC.


----------



## Irishgal

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, and he was Mexican-American IIRC.




Yes and he founded the National Farm Workers Association. 
Sadly died back in the 90's pretty young, I think in his 60's.


----------



## michie

labelwhore04 said:


> I highly doubt Khloe even knows who Fidel Castro is. She probably thinks he's the Cuban Martin Luther King or something. People give the K's too much credit. It's like getting mad at a child, they don't know any better.



I'll be she thinks he's that man Sophia and Blanche were both dating...


----------



## labelwhore04

I just watched the latest episode and i couldnt believe how skinny Khloe looked. Im so not used to her looking that thin, but it only emphasized how fake and ridiculous her azz looks on her thin frame.


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Are you thinking of Cesar Chavez?




You're right!


----------



## Sasha2012

Leaving Cuba






















via Daily Mail


----------



## Bambieee

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving Cuba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail




Very cute. I like her nails [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving Cuba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail


Ugh...those nails are gross.


----------



## Lounorada

hobbsy said:


> ugh...those nails are gross.


+1


----------



## mkr

Malika looks like she had a great time.


----------



## bag-princess

Hobbsy said:


> Ugh...those nails are gross.





i don't understand why anyone would want those nails!


----------



## Sasha2012

She just discovered her brother Rob is expecting his first child with fiance Blac Chyna. 

Yet Khloe Kardashian looked far from joyous at her impending aunt status as she stepped out stony faced for a sisters' night out at Hollywood's The Nice Guy restaurant on Saturday.

The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked racy in a sheer top which gave a generous glimpse at her sheer top and taut abs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-brother-Rob-s-baby-news.html#ixzz485yGpilP


----------



## redney

That poor zipper is STRAINING.


----------



## mkr

Hey that's Kim's shirt!


----------



## Jeanek

I'm going to have nightmares. Yikes!!


----------



## sparkle7

she looks  weird there.  I hate her duck lip or whatever it is she is doing with her mouth.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks rough as hell.

 at her zipper bursting open.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All this advertising and still no takers...


----------



## dalinda

Sasha2012 said:


> Leaving Cuba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail



in my country only guys wear these kind of slippers and only around the house (garden, pool, etc) or if you go in the shower in public places. if you wear them in public or with socks people will be laughing at you


----------



## sydgirl

Hobbsy said:


> Ugh...those nails are gross.



Agree! Can't stand them!


----------



## tweegy

Well, it was my own fault. I scrolled up from the bottom and should have heeded the previous posts as warnings...


----------



## WishList986

V0N1B2 said:


> When you say "outfit" what does this mean, exactly?
> A tank top (or possibly spanx bodysuit) with cutoffs?  Not to mention a wrinkled up duster?
> The bar for fashion must be subterranean now.



Lol. Take the snarkiness somewhere else.


----------



## White Orchid

I'd be laughing too. There is nothing pretty about these slippers as day wear.



dalinda said:


> in my country only guys wear these kind of slippers and only around the house (garden, pool, etc) or if you go in the shower in public places. if you wear them in public or with socks people will be laughing at you


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, we never learn, eh? 



tweegy said:


> Well, it was my own fault. I scrolled up from the bottom and should have heeded the previous posts as warnings...


----------



## terebina786

Red nails are next for me.


----------



## V0N1B2

WishList986 said:


> Lol. Take the snarkiness somewhere else.


Nah, I'm good right here, thanks


----------



## ManilaMama

Is that beige blouse completely sheer? Is that a thing now? Or is it just the flash of the cameras that's making it appear sheer?

Wow, nothing to hide! She's obviously very proud of her flat tummy. Good for her..


----------



## White Orchid

:greengrin:



V0N1B2 said:


> Nah, I'm good right here, thanks


----------



## redney

ManilaMama said:


> Is that beige blouse completely sheer? Is that a thing now? Or is it just the flash of the cameras that's making it appear sheer?



It's a thing for the Ks, probably not anyone else.

As someone else said, all that advertising, no takers.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh I'm sure some hard up baller will "call" soon.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> All this advertising and still no takers...


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Oh I'm sure some hard up baller will "call" soon.



PMK is out there, dialing for dollars.


----------



## Oryx816

dalinda said:


> in my country only guys wear these kind of slippers and only around the house (garden, pool, etc) or if you go in the shower in public places. if you wear them in public or with socks people will be laughing at you




  Perhaps the suitcase containing her shoes was lost, and she bought these in a pinch.  If that were the case though, one would think she would have the sense to not post full body pics.


----------



## pixiejenna

Still trying to make "Taunt abs" work for ya huh? She's not fat but she in no way has taunt abs and the sad part is your know that she was sucking it in the whole time too lol. All I see is a thirsty thot advertising extra hard because she's out and about with her younger/thinner sister who's also advertising in a bra none the less. So she's cranking it up as much as she has too to try to steal attention from her younger sister. And still no takers with all this advertising she needs to stop being so desperate.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jikena

I can't remember the English word for this - but Khloe's top is saying "look at me look at me I'm HOT". Sad... I find these transparent tops really tacky.


----------



## myown

Jikena said:


> I can't remember the English word for this - but Khloe's top is saying "look at me look at me I'm HOT". Sad... I find these transparent tops really tacky.



I know what you mean. she is screaming for attention.


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> Nah, I'm good right here, thanks




[emoji23] Don't you dare going!


----------



## tweegy

Jikena said:


> I can't remember the English word for this - but Khloe's top is saying "look at me look at me I'm HOT". Sad... I find these transparent tops really tacky.



Oh - There's a THOT joke there I can see it..too easy.


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> Red nails are next for me.



Ditto!


----------



## WishList986

V0N1B2 said:


> Nah, I'm good right here, thanks



:roll eyes: m'kay sweet pea.


----------



## Hobbsy

WishList986 said:


> Ditto!


Red nails are great. Talons....not so much!


----------



## WishList986

Hobbsy said:


> Red nails are great. Talons....not so much!



I personally love having long pointy nails, they make my hands look really nice and it makes pointing at things so much more enjoyable , although they do make some tasks a little difficult.


----------



## bag-princess

Hobbsy said:


> Red nails are great. *Talons....not so much!*





i don't know how this talons of death phase started but it should end ASAP!!   those nails are hideous!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I want Joyce to stop punching Khloe in the cheeks with blush/bronzer/contour/whatever. It's not cute.


----------



## White Orchid

Another Kardashian rockin' the visible Spanx look.  You go girl :greengrin:


----------



## Sasha2012

Earlier in the day she hit out at critics who slammed her for using Photoshop on a selfie.

And Khloe Kardashian showed she has nothing to hide as she flashed her bra while strolling through Beverley Hills on Monday.

The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star left little to the imagination in a sheer olive top and skintight denim ripped jeans. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-using-Photoshop-selfie.html#ixzz48DbJHxrQ


----------



## caitlin1214

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I want Joyce to stop punching Khloe in the cheeks with blush/bronzer/contour/whatever. It's not cute.



Joyce has her makeup gun set on Whore:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SGtO2MsJ8Y


----------



## berrydiva

LOL @ the difference in those pics.


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> i don't know how this talons of death phase started but it should end asap!!   Those nails are hideous!



ita


----------



## VickyB

caitlin1214 said:


> Joyce has her makeup gun set on Whore:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SGtO2MsJ8Y


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Another Kardashian rockin' the visible Spanx look.  You go girl :greengrin:



Uber tragic. Looks like she's doing the walk of shame. Not sure about spanx. What I see is her bodysuit riding up. Ouch! And why does her bra have a strap around her ribs????


----------



## White Orchid

That line under her bra strap is from the Spanx she's wearing.  How can it be her bodysuit when she's wearing one on top?  Confused...



VickyB said:


> Uber tragic. Looks like she's doing the walk of shame. Not sure about spanx. What I see is her bodysuit riding up. Ouch! And why does her bra have a strap around her ribs????


----------



## IStuckACello

She needs to wear the right size bra :/


----------



## myown

^I just wanted to mention, that i want a bra that sits that tight without chocking me, too. 
maybe it´s because i have small boobs


----------



## pixiejenna

Khlogore please stop advertising, please think of the children. . . LOL. 

Seriously though why even bother with a see though bodysuit? And if you're going to wear a see though bodysuit wear a better bra. The one your wearing looks horrifically uncomfortable with the extra back strap.  I'd almost rather her just walk around in just a bra, you know like Elaines friend on Seinfeld. The ironic part is she's showing off her abs as much as she can and yet not once do they look toned or have definition like they do on her IG pics. I know that she's wearing the sheer bodysuits to help cover up while showing off so the pap pics don't show us the true state of things.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dangerouscurves

IStuckACello said:


> She needs to wear the right size bra :/







myown said:


> ^I just wanted to mention, that i want a bra that sits that tight without chocking me, too.
> maybe it´s because i have small boobs




I can't stand to see women who wear a bra too small and higher to push their boobs up to their chin. I saw this woman yesterday. She was very skinny but she had fat roll on the top of her bra on the backside. Yikes!!! That wasn't cute.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Poor Khloe she want to be sexy so bad. People ragged on her appearance so I guess I understand why she does these types of things


----------



## IStuckACello

dangerouscurves said:


> I can't stand to see women who wear a bra too small and higher to push their boobs up to their chin. I saw this woman yesterday. She was very skinny but she had fat roll on the top of her bra on the backside. Yikes!!! That wasn't cute.




I think she might be wearing a band that's too big. I was told since many people wear the wrong size, it's usually the band that's too large and rides up, thus pushing things around in the process.


----------



## tweegy

caitlin1214 said:


> Joyce has her makeup gun set on Whore:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SGtO2MsJ8Y



#Dead


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Earlier in the day she hit out at critics who slammed her for using Photoshop on a selfie.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian showed she has nothing to hide as she flashed her bra while strolling through Beverley Hills on Monday.
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star left little to the imagination in a sheer olive top and skintight denim ripped jeans.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-using-Photoshop-selfie.html#ixzz48DbJHxrQ



Girl. I know it's been mild in LA for the last couple of days but surely it hasn't been mild enough for OTK boots. It's May for goodness sake....do better, Khloe. 

I have a sheer black bodysuit that I just wore with some black high waisted skinnies the other day for a girls nights. IMO, sheer works better at night and with a proper fitting bra, of course. It's not hard to get fitted for a bra so you can wear the proper size. I get fitted once a year even though I've been the same size for 10 years now. It's amazing what wearing the right size bra can do.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> That line under her bra strap is from the Spanx she's wearing.  How can it be her bodysuit when she's wearing one on top?  Confused...



I don't see spanx at all, I think it might be one of those bras with two back straps.


----------



## WishList986

dangerouscurves said:


> I can't stand to see women who wear a bra too small and higher to push their boobs up to their chin. I saw this woman yesterday. She was very skinny but she had fat roll on the top of her bra on the backside. Yikes!!! That wasn't cute.



Not cute at all, and painful!


----------



## caitlin1214

dalinda said:


> in my country only guys wear these kind of slippers and only around the house (garden, pool, etc) or if you go in the shower in public places. if you wear them in public or with socks people will be laughing at you



I remember those shoes on guys from college.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She just discovered her brother Rob is expecting his first child with fiance Blac Chyna.
> 
> Yet Khloe Kardashian looked far from joyous at her impending aunt status as she stepped out stony faced for a sisters' night out at Hollywood's The Nice Guy restaurant on Saturday.
> 
> The 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star looked racy in a sheer top which gave a generous glimpse at her sheer top and taut abs.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-brother-Rob-s-baby-news.html#ixzz485yGpilP



Is the necklace attached to the top, or is it over a turtleneck?


----------



## Vienna

The top is so tacky! I'm not getting this trend. And she definitely looks like OJ in that pic.


----------



## littlerock

White Orchid said:


> That line under her bra strap is from the Spanx she's wearing.  How can it be her bodysuit when she's wearing one on top?  Confused...



Are the spanx she's wearing shear? Cause I can see her belly button from the front angle. I'm not a spanx expert. I just thought they came in nude & black.


----------



## Hobbsy

caitlin1214 said:


> Is the necklace attached to the top, or is it over a turtleneck?


Yikes....the make up, the outfit....go home Khloe you're drunk.


----------



## Jikena

Hobbsy said:


> Yikes....the make up, the outfit....go home Khloe you're drunk.


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> Is the necklace attached to the top, or is it over a turtleneck?



What necklace? Do you mean the seam from the top running down the middle of it? The top has a knit turtleneck at the neckline.


----------



## caitlin1214

berrydiva said:


> What necklace? Do you mean the seam from the top running down the middle of it? The top has a knit turtleneck at the neckline.



The gold band at her neck.


----------



## mkr

It's a choker.  Another choker.


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> The gold band at her neck.



I don't see a gold band. Not sure if you're on a mobile device or not or maybe my eyes are just getting bad. 

But the bodysuit has a seam running down the middle of it in the front and back plus a knit collar and cuffs.

Probably easier to see in this pic in the sun (from the same dailymail article)


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> That line under her bra strap is from the Spanx she's wearing.  How can it be her bodysuit when she's wearing one on top?  Confused...



I am talking about the black top pic post #6125. That's seems to be a bulk bodysuit. If you look on the right side above her Jean line at the waist , I see a gap of skin between the jeans and the black top.


----------



## White Orchid

Black?  I see Khaki.  Now I'm more confused lol.



VickyB said:


> I am talking about the black top that's seems to be a bodysuit. If you look on the right side above her Jean line at the waist , I see a gap of skin between the jeans and the black top.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Black?  I see Khaki.  Now I'm more confused lol.



Post #6125


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Black?  I see Khaki.  Now I'm more confused lol.





VickyB said:


> Post #6125



I'm with White Orchid..I see khaki green. She's not wearing spanx....it's another strap on the bra.


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, but it's Khaki.  Lol, never mind.  I see a Spanx line under the bra strap but it's not that important.



VickyB said:


> Post #6125


----------



## caitlin1214

The choker was with the nude bodysuit. (I would have said the "Advertising something nobody is buying" bodysuit, but that's both of them. So to make it less confusing, I'm saying the nude one.)


----------



## myown

dalinda said:


> in my country only guys wear these kind of slippers and only around the house (garden, pool, etc) or if you go in the shower in public places. if you wear them in public or with socks people will be laughing at you



Dont know where you are from, I guess germany?

anyways. those beach slippers are becoming a thing. you see hipsters on instagram and bloggers everywhere wearing them now. they even pair them with white tennis socks.


----------



## bag-princess

*Khloe Kardashian Defends Herself After Photoshopping Her Legs in Selfie
*





The Kardashians are well-known for many things, but if theres one thing  that they all stand out for, its their unbelievable ability to take  flawless selfies. Still, Khloe Kardashian has recently come under fire  for posting a picture of herself in the gym, post-workout, showing off  her muscular abs and toned physique. So, whats the problem, you ask?  The image is apparently digitally altered.  (DUH!!) 





After carefully looking at the image, fans were able to see a bend in  the door behind Khloe, confirming that she had altered the size of her  thighs in the picture. Seemingly unashamed, Khloe quickly told everyone  that she had indeed distorted the shot, but left out a reason for why  she did it.




Unsurprisingly,  a confession simply wasnt good enough for the Kardashian-Jenner fans.  And their constant pestering eventually led Khloe to explain her  reasoning behind the image  though its likely not what youd expect. 
Whenever  I post a picture of my legs on Instagram, everyone comments on how  f***** up my knees look, she explained on her app. *Its because Ive  had reconstructive surgery, you a*******! My right leg is an inch and a  half thinner than my left because my muscles deteriorated and never  recovered.*






https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/khloe-kardashian-defends-herself-after-181504891.html


----------



## pukasonqo

and why did she photoshopped her abs?
ah, koko, self righteous as usual


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> and why did she photoshopped her abs?
> ah, koko, self righteous as usual



She had reconstructive surgery there too. Her Abs never grew back lol

You know, I feel bad for Paris Hilton lol. Cause Khloe just talked smack to her own fans. Paris I never recalled did that. She's missing out .... That's right, I brought Paris into this lol


----------



## berrydiva

She's so pathetic. So because others called out her photoshopping, they're the a$$holes?!


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> She had reconstructive surgery there too. Her Abs never grew back lol
> 
> You know, I feel bad for Paris Hilton lol. Cause Khloe just talked smack to her own fans. Paris I never recalled did that. She's missing out .... That's right, I brought Paris into this lol



Paris has a delusional sense of self confidence - she relishes attention, good and bad. plus she never needed the money. She worked to build a legacy but knew she didn't need to do anything she didn't want to. People's reactions were amusing to her. Source: her friend, who is my friend. 

Khloe on the other hand.. she is a deeply insecure woman who makes a living whoring herself out for the cameras. not sure if she even has a sense of self.


----------



## Jayne1

myown said:


> anyways. those beach slippers are becoming a thing. you see hipsters on instagram and bloggers everywhere wearing them now. they even pair them with white tennis socks.



Still hideous though...


----------



## ManilaMama

berrydiva said:


> I don't see a gold band. Not sure if you're on a mobile device or not or maybe my eyes are just getting bad.
> 
> But the bodysuit has a seam running down the middle of it in the front and back plus a knit collar and cuffs.
> 
> Probably easier to see in this pic in the sun (from the same dailymail article)



I think she's referring to THIS gold band...

You see it on this photo. It's rather thick.. It's a choker I think. I don't know if it's fabric or metal..


----------



## saira1214

Jayne1 said:


> Still hideous though...




Hey, hey now! I rock and love them. [emoji4]


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> I think she's referring to THIS gold band...
> 
> You see it on this photo. It's rather thick.. It's a choker I think. I don't know if it's fabric or metal..



Gotcha...I didn't even see those pics....they're all the same to me. That definitely looks like a choker. 


I'm not against a sheer bodysuit but they just look so thirsty wearing them....they look thirsty in everything they wear.


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> Dont know where you are from, I guess germany?
> 
> anyways.* those beach slippers are becoming a thing. *you see hipsters on instagram and bloggers everywhere wearing them now. they even pair them with white tennis socks.





no - they have already been "a thing" for years now!!  it is not new!  even when i was in high school the guys did this.   and a few years ago when my son was on the bball team all the guys had them and wore them with their socks at school!  in movies like "boys in the hood" it was done - it was a look that started in prison.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> no - they have already been "a thing" for years now!!  it is not new!  even when i was in high school the guys did this.   and a few years ago when my son was on the bball team all the guys had them and wore them with their socks at school!  in movies like "boys in the hood" it was done - it was a look that started in prison.



I love when prison looks/culture reaches mainstream and folks flock to it not knowing where it originated.


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> no - they have already been "a thing" for years now!!  it is not new!  even when i was in high school the guys did this.   and a few years ago when my son was on the bball team all the guys had them and wore them with their socks at school!  in movies like "boys in the hood" it was done - it was a look that started in prison.



yeah I know, people always wore that since the 90s or earlier. But it´s becoming high fashion now. you haven´t seen it in lookbooks or on high fashion models 3 years ago


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> yeah I know, people always wore that since the 90s or earlier. But it´s becoming high fashion now. you haven´t seen it in lookbooks or on high fashion models 3 years ago



It's because hip-hop culture has been creeping in for 30 years now and is now actually pop culture. So whatever is "cool" in hip-hop becomes mainstream immediately especially due to social networking. And, as mainstream bites, hip-hop moves to the a new old trend....so you get people saying this has been around for ages while others are saying it's a new trend catching on in places it hasn't been before...it's cyclical.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I love when prison looks/culture reaches mainstream and folks flock to it not knowing where it originated.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> I love when prison looks/culture reaches mainstream and folks flock to it not knowing where it originated.



Can't wait for putty colored scrubs to take off!! Helloooo Celine 2019 perhaps?


----------



## Dilostyle

Can you show me the shoes your talking about?  Pleaseeee... I tried to find them but no luck


----------



## berrydiva

Dilostyle said:


> Can you show me the shoes your talking about?  Pleaseeee... I tried to find them but no luck



Are you talking about the adidas slides we're discussing?


----------



## Dilostyle

berrydiva said:


> Are you talking about the adidas slides we're discussing?


Is it adidas slide??? They sure promote adidas


----------



## Jayne1

saira1214 said:


> Hey, hey now! I rock and love them. [emoji4]



Can we be the judge?


----------



## berrydiva

Dilostyle said:


> Is it adidas slide??? They sure promote adidas



I don't know if Khloe is specifically wearing Adidas...someone else can chime in on that question. I only know they're the slides similar to the Adidas one which are the most popular.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I'm not against a sheer bodysuit but they just look so thirsty wearing them....they look thirsty in everything they wear.


 
Basically.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Gotcha...I didn't even see those pics....they're all the same to me. That definitely looks like a choker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not against a sheer bodysuit but they just look so thirsty wearing them....they look thirsty in everything they wear.




koko reeks of desperation and need to be validated on her looks
time to dust off lamlam and do some concerned wife shots


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Never was into the the Adidas slides or slides at all until Rih's Puma ones dropped. The rest are ugly.


----------



## WishList986

I loved my slides during soccer season. As daily fashion, not so much. But hey, comfort can't be beat sometimes!


----------



## ManilaMama

I prefer thong slippers to slides. Slides just look a wee bit too clunky for my feet. I'm shocked those Adidas ones are becoming a thing now. They've been around forever! Whoever "designed" them must be thinking, "FINALLY! They get my vision!!!" Lol!


----------



## dalinda

bag-princess said:


> no - they have already been "a thing" for years now!!  it is not new!  even when i was in high school the guys did this.   and a few years ago when my son was on the bball team all the guys had them and wore them with their socks at school!  in movies like "boys in the hood" it was done - it was a look that started in prison.



well we've been wearing them in europe ever since they invented them,not always adidas ones but also the cheap ones for 5 $ and i remember that they date even before the 90's but i have never seen anyone wearing them in public ....maybe the trend hasn't yet arrived here and i hope it doesn't because they are hideous and there are so many prettier shoes to choose from  

The fur ones that Riri made are even more unpleasant to the eye and i cannot believe that people would pay so much money for fugly slippers and then parade around in them. sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## Jayne1

I think, if it's trendy now, the girl must be cute, young, fashionable, with a very feminine look, pretty legs and small feet. Preferably with a good manicure.

If the wearer has big, ugly feet, she will look like a man or just someone who was too lazy to put on proper shoes.

If the woman is older, she will look like her grandpa shuffling around the old age home.

Someone please post  a picture of how they wear their slides, showing me how wrong I am.


----------



## mkr

They are fugly.  My daughters wore them in high school.  They called them "mandels".


----------



## berrydiva

I don't care what type of slide/sandal/flip-flop/thong/slipper people wear on their feet as long as they groom their feet.  Toes don't need to be perfectly painted but crusty ashy feet with toes hanging over and toenails in serious need of a trim/cleaning CAN! NOT! be the move. lol


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> I don't care what type of slide/sandal/flip-flop/thong/slipper people wear on their feet as long as they groom their feet.  Toes don't need to be perfectly painted but crusty ashy feet with toes hanging over and toenails in serious need of a trim/cleaning CAN! NOT! be the move. lol



Oh my god, YES! I don't care if you're walking around barefoot, just PLEASE take care of those puppies!


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I don't care what type of slide/sandal/flip-flop/thong/slipper people wear on their feet as long as they groom their feet.  Toes don't need to be perfectly painted but crusty ashy feet with toes hanging over and toenails in serious need of a trim/cleaning CAN! NOT! be the move. lol




All. Of. This!  

I have a dear friend from Burundi for whom un groomed feet are a major pet peeve.  She says that when she first went to Switzerland she noticed so many cracked heels she thought they didn't have pumice stones!  

She lived here in Asia for awhile where people remove their shoes before entering offices, homes, etc, so she had plenty of opportunities to make foot assessments.    

*Apologies to any Swiss people here....btw, my friend married a Swiss man so she is definitely not anti Swiss.*


----------



## pixiejenna

I 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

I just realized why Khlogore is wearing so many shear bodysuits lately. I'm guessing it's all from Yeazy's f/w collection. I'm assume that we'll see all the K's sporting his goods in the months too come, mostly cause it's free lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## raffifi

Oryx816 said:


> All. Of. This!
> 
> I have a dear friend from Burundi for whom un groomed feet are a major pet peeve.  She says that when she first went to Switzerland she noticed so many cracked heels she thought they didn't have pumice stones!
> 
> She lived here in Asia for awhile where people remove their shoes before entering offices, homes, etc, so she had plenty of opportunities to make foot assessments.
> 
> *Apologies to any Swiss people here....btw, my friend married a Swiss man so she is definitely not anti Swiss.*


 



I'm Swiss and this is so true. But manicures & pedicures are really expensive here and I think that's why a lot of women do it "themselves".


----------



## ManilaMama

omg i just googled "adidas slides fashion" and wow.. there are a lot of looks out there. 

who knew those shower slides could make it onto fashion editorials?!?


----------



## ChanelMommy

berrydiva said:


> Are you talking about the adidas slides we're discussing?



Omggg forgot about these. Circa 2000 I remember lol


----------



## Jayne1

ManilaMama said:


> omg i just googled "adidas slides fashion" and wow.. there are a lot of looks out there.
> 
> who knew those shower slides could make it onto fashion editorials?!?


But they are young and cute and usually very slim, model like girls.

This does not look good on anyone older than these waif type models. And the only reason it may look good on waif type models is that they look good in everything.


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:


> But they are young and cute and usually very slim, model like girls.
> 
> 
> 
> This does not look good on anyone older than these waif type models. And the only reason it may look good on waif type models is that they look good in everything.




Okay well I'm about to embarrass myself -- but I play ice hockey on a women's team and a lot of us wear them from the car to the locker room where we put on our skates, because it's easier than putting on traditional shoes only to remove them. Then only back to the car. NEVER would I wear them anywhere else. So yeah fug but functional.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has worked hard for this body, so she is not about to keep it under wraps.

Khloe Kardashian wowed as she left a studio in Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday.

The 32-year-old demanded attention in a skin tight ensemble that highlighted every hard fought for curve.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-tight-cobalt-ensemble.html#ixzz48T2fEy00


----------



## terebina786

That skirt is WAY too tight... It makes her look bigger.


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> Okay well I'm about to embarrass myself -- but I play ice hockey on a women's team and a lot of us wear them from the car to the locker room where we put on our skates, because it's easier than putting on traditional shoes only to remove them. Then only back to the car. NEVER would I wear them anywhere else. So yeah fug but functional.



That's totally different than wearing them to photograph yourself and putting it on Instagram for everyone to tell you how cute you look. 

They're functional and you're using them for function.  Like men wearing them to the shower at the gym and very old guys who can't bend over to tie their shoes.


----------



## mkr

Same shirt different color.


----------



## Irishgal

Jayne1 said:


> That's totally different than wearing them to photograph yourself and putting it on Instagram for everyone to tell you how cute you look.
> 
> 
> 
> They're functional and you're using them for function.  Like men wearing them to the shower at the gym and very old guys who can't bend over to tie their shoes.




Did you just compare me to an old man who can't tie his shoes? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

JK


----------



## mkr

Back fat.


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> Did you just compare me to an old man who can't tie his shoes? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> JK



  Oh, sh*t, I think I just did .  But I didn't mean to compare you to old guys just that they can be functional


----------



## Lounorada

When your 'baby abs' start to melt... :lolots:

Zimbio


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I think it's her skirt which is WAY too tight giving her this muffin top


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just size up Khloe, thats all you gotta do...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She has worked hard for this body, so she is not about to keep it under wraps.
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian wowed as she left a studio in Los Angeles, California, on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The 32-year-old demanded attention in a skin tight ensemble that highlighted every hard fought for curve.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-tight-cobalt-ensemble.html#ixzz48T2fEy00




Lumps everywhere.


----------



## pukasonqo

i really like that blue
see? i can say positive things!


----------



## White Orchid

Don't be such a bish, it's her abs protruding cos she goes hard at the gym.  Like a beast yeah!



Lounorada said:


> When your 'baby abs' start to melt... :lolots:
> 
> Zimbio


----------



## White Orchid

Y'know it's funny.  For a woman who likes to pretend that, that butt is a result from all her working out in the gym, her calves have not become defined in the least.  She still has very skinny legs which is noticeable in that horrible profile shot.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Don't be such a bish, it's her abs protruding cos she goes hard at the gym.  Like a beast yeah!


 :greengrin:


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Y'know it's funny.  For a woman who likes to pretend that, that butt is a result from all her working out in the gym, her calves have not become defined in the least.  She still has very skinny legs which is noticeable in that horrible profile shot.


True.  I don't work out at all but I was very athletic as a teenager.  I'm 53 now but when I put on heels my calf muscles are still very obvious. 
 In the pic where she photoshopped and showed her abs area, there was no definition.  She doesn't have a 6-pack or anything.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm almost your age and have zero muscle definition anywhere but for on my calves as I walk a lot.  I eat like a pig and it's starting to show, lol, but I have more defined calves and have never attended a gym in my life - sad, but true.



mkr said:


> True.  I don't work out at all but I was very athletic as a teenager.  I'm 53 now but when I put on heels my calf muscles are still very obvious.
> In the pic where she photoshopped and showed her abs area, there was no definition.  She doesn't have a 6-pack or anything.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm gonna pray for her. Everything she has on is too small.  She still claims she goes beast in the gym?


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> I'm gonna pray for her. Everything she has on is too small.  She still claims she goes beast in the gym?



Dear Fashion Gods, please guide Khloe to a wardrobe of clothing that is her actual size. Thank you, amen


----------



## ManilaMama

White Orchid said:


> Don't be such a bish, it's her abs protruding cos she goes hard at the gym.  Like a beast yeah!




Like a beast indeed!!! [emoji15]

.. Is what she looks like..


----------



## saira1214

Revenge body, y'all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think it's her skirt which is WAY too tight giving her this muffin top



You are so kind


----------



## Vienna

How do you not realize you are spilling out at the top of your skirt before you walk out of your house??


----------



## DC-Cutie

Vienna said:


> How do you not realize you are spilling out at the top of your skirt before you walk out of your house??



When you're a K, You don't think about the obvious because it will be photoshopped within seconds before hitting the Internet!


----------



## TC1

The only thing she "goes hard" at is squeezing into those spanx.


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> The only thing she "goes hard" at is squeezing into those spanx.


  And the way-too-tight jeans.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lounorada said:


> When your 'baby abs' start to melt... [emoji38]ots:
> 
> Zimbio


Lmao I die! I guess when you're baby abs were earned though photoshop and plastic surgery they were bound to melt.

The thing that the K's don't seem to grasp about Spanx is that it just pushes the fat to another area especially when they are a few sizes too small. All she did was shove her "ab" fat upwards she's not hiding anything just relocating it and showing it off lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

pixiejenna said:


> Lmao I die! I guess when you're baby abs were earned though photoshop and plastic surgery they were bound to melt.
> 
> The thing that the K's don't seem to grasp about Spanx is that it just pushes the fat to another area especially when they are a few sizes too small. All she did was shove her "ab" fat upwards she's not hiding anything just relocating it and showing it off lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Oh my god I just died reading this lol


----------



## CMaylv

pixiejenna said:


> Lmao I die! I guess when you're baby abs were earned though photoshop and plastic surgery they were bound to melt.
> 
> The thing that the K's don't seem to grasp about Spanx is that it just pushes the fat to another area especially when they are a few sizes too small. All she did was shove her "ab" fat upwards she's not hiding anything just relocating it and showing it off lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] laughing at the last sentence.


----------



## Sasha2012

They could barely contain their excitement on their way to Beyonce's concert, snapchatting themselves singing along to her hits. 

So it came as no surprise to see Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian were equally as chipper as they headed home from the show at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena on Saturday.

Sartorially in sync, the siblings both donned thigh high boots for the outing whilst they showed off their famous curves in their risque ensembles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Khloe-Beyonce-s-concert.html#ixzz48kMyV7LS


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> They could barely contain their excitement on their way to Beyonce's concert, snapchatting themselves singing along to her hits.
> 
> 
> 
> So it came as no surprise to see Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian were equally as chipper as they headed home from the show at the Rose Bowl in Pasadena on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Sartorially in sync, the siblings both donned thigh high boots for the outing whilst they showed off their famous curves in their risque ensembles.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Khloe-Beyonce-s-concert.html#ixzz48kMyV7LS




That last picture! It looks like a monster.


----------



## madeinnyc

Her *** looks nasty. She and Kim need to be on an episode of Botched.


----------



## berrydiva

She wants y'all to know it's real. Lol.


----------



## veyda

Khole: "take a look at my anus".


----------



## redney

All that advertising and still no takers.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's hard to think of a more appropriate location to get Bootlyicious than a Beyonce concert.

And Khloe Kardashian didn't hold back as she bared her behind in a seemingly sheer jumpsuit on Saturday night.

The 31-year-old really made an entrance in the clinging outfit, as she joined sister Kourtney at the Pasadena show.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-attends-Beyonce-concert.html#ixzz48ktPjhzA


----------



## Aminamina

:boxing:


----------



## poopsie

redney said:


> All that advertising and still no takers.





IKR

And you know it is only going to get worse as the desperation increases. I mean PMK can't even find anyone to _pay_ to sniff around that.


----------



## Aminamina

Lmao


----------



## WishList986

Oh dear.. Looks like a bad case of booty sweat / swamp ***


----------



## Jikena

Oh. My. What the... Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, whyyyyyy. 

First pic, I saw  the boots. They look absolutely horrible. They're so high and the shape  is just awful. Then I thought, it's even worse because she paired it  with leggings. BUT THEN I SAW THE BACK VIEW PICTURES. You can see her  whole a$$. It's see-through. Oh my. And the shape of her a$$ is  horrible... So much for using plastic surgery to get a bigger butt. It's  like her butt crack barely exists


----------



## dangerouscurves

Wasn't there someone talking about dignity that the Kardashians deserve? Nope. They don't deserve it. Dignity is like trust. It's earned, not given.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't understand why these folks won't hold a flash to their outfits to see how sheer it looks against the camera flashes. That bodysuit is not a good look.


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't understand why these folks won't hold a flash to their outfits to see how sheer it looks against the camera flashes. That bodysuit is not a good look.


This is how they like to dress.  Naked without actually being naked.

EW EW is that sweat in her crack and under each cheek????

Well there's something I never thought I'd see.  Can the Mod's delete a couple pages of this thread and we can all go on as if nothing ever happened???:hnsnsn:


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Ladybug09

She knows it's  see through. Thirsty for attention.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> She knows it's  see through. Thirsty for attention.



Exactly.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> It's hard to think of a more appropriate location to get Bootlyicious than a Beyonce concert.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian didn't hold back as she bared her behind in a seemingly sheer jumpsuit on Saturday night.
> 
> The 31-year-old really made an entrance in the clinging outfit, as she joined sister Kourtney at the Pasadena show.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ar-attends-Beyonce-concert.html#ixzz48ktPjhzA


Gross. Looks like she has sweat stains on her butt.  &#128552;


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> This is how they like to dress.  Naked without actually being naked.
> 
> EW EW is that sweat in her crack and under each cheek????
> 
> Well there's something I never thought I'd see.  Can the Mod's delete a couple pages of this thread and we can all go on as if nothing ever happened???:hnsnsn:



I'm not going back to look to answer that question and see if it's sweat or not. Lol.


----------



## leeann

Lol @ the sweaty a$$crack!  Nice, khloe

Sent from my AQT80 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Oryx816

Good heavens!  I sit down this morning for a nice latte and you guys serve me Khlogre's Lemoonade?


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Wasn't there someone talking about dignity that the Kardashians deserve? Nope. They don't deserve it. Dignity is like trust. It's earned, not given.




 Dignity?  Please!  We are in a K thread.  And yes, that was the poster who was demanding dignity for Kylie yet in the same breath trashing us.


----------



## arnott

It looks like she's wearing silicone pads on her butt.  You can see the top edge in that last picture where she's about to step into the car.


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


>



That Phoebe gif is my all time fave


----------



## saira1214

I'll just leave the front view right here.


----------



## arnott

saira1214 said:


> I'll just leave the front view right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356766



Did she pee right through her spandex onto the road?


----------



## veyda

.


----------



## AEGIS

is her crotch wet? what am i looking at?


----------



## Alegra

looks like she has on those butt enhancement pads, my friend performs drag and a lot of drag queens where them to look like they have a big butt


----------



## Yoshi1296

Wtf I want to die


----------



## pukasonqo

somebody should manufacture a new parfum for koko "l'eau du desperation" or "thirsty" the right notes of sweat, stale make up and tears for the THOT pass its use by date

disclaimer: i am a 100 yr old hunchback who feels entitled to hate the god made perfektion that are the kartrashians (just in case jono o whomever was in kartrashian knight in shining armour mood feels like making a rapid entrance)


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> somebody should manufacture a new parfum for koko "l'eau du desperation" or "thirsty" the right notes of sweat, stale make up and tears for the THOT pass its use by date
> 
> *disclaimer: i am a 100 yr old hunchback who feels entitled to hate the god made perfektion that are the kartrashians (just in case jono o whomever was in kartrashian knight in shining armour feels like making a rapid entrance)*


----------



## dangerouscurves

pukasonqo said:


> somebody should manufacture a new parfum for koko "l'eau du desperation" or "thirsty" the right notes of sweat, stale make up and tears for the THOT pass its use by date
> 
> disclaimer: i am a 100 yr old hunchback who feels entitled to hate the god made perfektion that are the kartrashians (just in case jono o whomever was in kartrashian knight in shining armour feels like making a rapid entrance)




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> Did she pee right through her spandex onto the road?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

saira1214 said:


> I'll just leave the front view right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356766




Looks like she wet herself and has a small penis. No wonder men are not attracted to her, the only thing they sense is her desperation!


----------



## berrydiva

saira1214 said:


> I'll just leave the front view right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356766



Why? Put it back where you found it.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Did she pee right through her spandex onto the road?



I'm gonna guess sweat/moisture. Well...I hope.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Why? Put it back where you found it.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> somebody should manufacture a new parfum for koko "l'eau du desperation" or "thirsty" the right notes of sweat, stale make up and tears for the THOT pass its use by date
> 
> disclaimer: i am a 100 yr old hunchback who feels entitled to hate the god made perfektion that are the kartrashians (just in case jono o whomever was in kartrashian knight in shining armour feels like making a rapid entrance)


----------



## Oryx816

pukasonqo said:


> somebody should manufacture a new parfum for koko "l'eau du desperation" or "thirsty" the right notes of sweat, stale make up and tears for the THOT pass its use by date
> 
> disclaimer: i am a 100 yr old hunchback who feels entitled to hate the god made perfektion that are the kartrashians (just in case jono o whomever was in kartrashian knight in shining armour feels like making a rapid entrance)


----------



## ManilaMama

MY EYES! What in the world??!??!


----------



## mkr

Well gee whiz where are those K lovers who were sticking up for them last week and going on about how wonderful and tasteful all they were?


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> *It looks like she's wearing silicone pads on her butt.  *You can see the top edge in that last picture where she's about to step into the car.





Alegra said:


> *looks like she has on those butt enhancement pads,* my friend performs drag and a lot of drag queens where them to look like they have a big butt




THESE!!!!   it's real alright - real pads filled with something!!  






berrydiva said:


> Why? Put it back where you found it.



:lolots::lolots::lolots:   THIS!!   too funny!


----------



## Lejic

I really wanted to think of something funny or witty to say but I can't. You guys are creative! All I can think is "eeew."


----------



## aleen

Those pictures are disgusting 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terebina786

Like what would possess anyone to wear that body suit?? Also, she should be covering her crotch, not her face.


----------



## prettyprincess

aegis said:


> is her crotch wet? What am i looking at?



&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Like what would possess anyone to wear that body suit?? Also, she should be covering her crotch, not her face.



Well someone with a bad body could get away with it...I could see JennyLo wearing a bodysuit like that with not problem. Only thing is that I don't think JennyLo would wear one that sheer.


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> Like what would possess anyone to wear that body suit?? Also, she should be covering her crotch, not her face.




well, she is advertising her wares...plus, how would we know she is carrying a fendi monster if she didn't use it as a mask?


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Like what would possess anyone to wear that body suit?? *Also, she should be covering her crotch, not her face*.


 She has two hands, so she should be covering both :ninja:


----------



## Glitterandstuds

AEGIS said:


> is her crotch wet? what am i looking at?




The poon poon is all kinds of sweaty and it must smell ratchet AF


----------



## Lounorada

arnott said:


> Did she pee right through her spandex onto the road?









If she did, lawd do I hope Brian Prahl wasn't there to capture it on his rose-tinted camera


----------



## CoachGirl12

chowlover2 said:


> Looks like she wet herself and has a small penis. No wonder men are not attracted to her, the only thing they sense is her desperation!


LMAO! Thats exactly what I'm seeing too... WTF! :lolots:


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Why? Put it back where you found it.




 +1


----------



## Lounorada

saira1214 said:


> I'll just leave the front view right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356766


----------



## DC-Cutie

redney said:


> All that advertising and still no takers.



no man really wants merchandise that has been on full display... well except Kanye and Ice Tea


----------



## WishList986

saira1214 said:


> I'll just leave the front view right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3356766



Any idea on Kourt's boots?


----------



## Wubbles

It looks like pieces of duct tape holding her fake butt on.


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> Any idea on Kourt's boots?


 Aquazzura (from a few seasons ago)
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606911/aquazzura/velvet-over-the-knee-boots


----------



## NYCBelle

Did they get to hang with Bey after the show? :lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

NYCBelle said:


> Did they get to hang with Bey after the show? :lolots:







   not in this lifetime!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Bey would rather watch the paint dry or the clouds move than to hang out with them, I'm sure.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> If she did, lawd do I hope Brian Prahl wasn't there to capture it on his rose-tinted camera



     Seriously, her crotch is wet and there are streams of liquid on the road.  Looks like she just took a power wiz!


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> Like what would possess anyone to wear that body suit?? Also, she should be covering her crotch, not her face.





Lounorada said:


> She has two hands, so she should be covering both :ninja:


----------



## Lounorada

arnott said:


> Seriously, her crotch is wet and there are streams of liquid on the road.  Looks like she just took a power wiz!


I'm too nosey for my own good... I had to see if it was just a shadow or did she wet herself, one way or another  There is HQ pictures...
http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_7.jpg
http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_11.jpg

...and lawd do they prove it isn't just an unfortunate shadow 

I feel sorry for the next person who has to sit on the same seat Khloe was sitting on at the concert. Ugh


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I'm too nosey for my own good... I had to see if it was just a shadow or did she wet herself, one way or another  There is HQ pictures...
> http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_7.jpg
> http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_11.jpg
> 
> ...and lawd do they prove it isn't just an unfortunate shadow
> 
> I feel sorry for the next person who has to sit on the same seat Khloe was sitting on at the concert. Ugh






i am so done with you!!!!!!


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WishList986

Lounorada said:


> Aquazzura (from a few seasons ago)
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606911/aquazzura/velvet-over-the-knee-boots



Thank you, wonderful!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]WTF did I walk into?! 

 I was back and now I'm gone again. I will try again next week some time.


----------



## Lounorada

WishList986 said:


> Thank you, wonderful!


 You're welcome!


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i am so done with you!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

jimmyshoogirl said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]wtf did i walk into?!
> 
> I was back and now i'm gone again. I will try again next week some time.


lol


----------



## berrydiva

jimmyshoogirl said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]WTF did I walk into?!
> 
> I was back and now I'm gone again. I will try again next week some time.


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]WTF did I walk into?!
> 
> I was back and now I'm gone again. I will try again next week some time.


----------



## bag-princess

jimmyshoogirl said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]WTF did I walk into?!
> 
> I was back and now I'm gone again. I will try again next week some time.









Lounorada said:


>





you are so bad!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ManilaMama

Lounorada said:


> I'm too nosey for my own good... I had to see if it was just a shadow or did she wet herself, one way or another  There is HQ pictures...
> http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_7.jpg
> http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_11.jpg
> 
> ...and lawd do they prove it isn't just an unfortunate shadow
> 
> I feel sorry for the next person who has to sit on the same seat Khloe was sitting on at the concert. Ugh



WHY DID I CLICK WHY?!?!?! :lolots:


----------



## Hobbsy

ManilaMama said:


> WHY DID I CLICK WHY?!?!?! [emoji38]ots:


You can even see her teletubbie belly button!!! &#128552;&#128552;&#128552;


----------



## labelwhore04

Lounorada said:


> I'm too nosey for my own good... I had to see if it was just a shadow or did she wet herself, one way or another  There is HQ pictures...
> http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_7.jpg
> http://www.celebzz.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/khloe-kardashian-out-in-pasadena_11.jpg
> 
> ...and lawd do they prove it isn't just an unfortunate shadow
> 
> I feel sorry for the next person who has to sit on the same seat Khloe was sitting on at the concert. Ugh



This is why i always wear underwear..


----------



## VickyB

pukasonqo said:


> somebody should manufacture a new parfum for koko "l'eau du desperation" or "thirsty" the right notes of sweat, stale make up and tears for the THOT pass its use by date
> 
> disclaimer: i am a 100 yr old hunchback who feels entitled to hate the god made perfektion that are the kartrashians (just in case jono o whomever was in kartrashian knight in shining armour mood feels like making a rapid entrance)


----------



## caitlin1214

mkr said:


> Same shirt different color.


Same shizz, different day! 



pukasonqo said:


> i really like that blue
> see? i can say positive things!



I like the blue, too. (And the shake of brown on those Loubs.) 



DC-Cutie said:


> no man really wants merchandise that has been on full display... well except Kanye and Ice Tea



In Coco's defense, she actually has the body for the revealing stuff she wears. (Plus, I prefer Coco over Khloe or Kim.)


Jennifer Lopez has worn a sheer bodysuit on stage, but it was patterned and you can clearly see a built in thong/panty thing so you don't have the unfortunate situation Khloe does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> Same shizz, different day!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the blue, too. (And the shake of brown on those Loubs.)
> 
> 
> 
> In Coco's defense, she actually has the body for the revealing stuff she wears. (Plus, I prefer Coco over Khloe or Kim.)
> 
> 
> Jennifer Lopez has worn a sheer bodysuit on stage, but it was patterned and you can clearly see a built in thong/panty thing so you don't have the unfortunate situation Khloe does.



Coco's body looks just as artificial as Khloe's


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Seriously, her crotch is wet and there are streams of liquid on the road.  Looks like she just took a power wiz!




Kimmie Kakes has said she pees in her Spanx, I expect nothing less from Khloe.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian sure knows how to grab all the attention when on a red carpet.

On Monday the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a tight beige mini dress that showed off not just her legs but also her cleavage as she hit the NBC Universal Upfronts at the Radio City Music Hall in New York City.

Alongside the ex of Lamar Odom was her older sister Kourtney, 37, who covered up more with a white suit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mber-poses-suited-Kourtney.html#ixzz48ss1yj8y


----------



## pixiejenna

Khlogore that a$$ was not made in the gym, it was made in your dentist office via fat injections. 

Also please stop advertising so much, no one wants that. Her desperation seems usually high lately. Maybe now that deadbeat Tyga is off the payroll they can budget her next "boy toy". 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Jikena

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian sure knows how to grab all the attention when on a red carpet.
> 
> On Monday the 31-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star wore a tight beige mini dress that showed off not just her legs but also her cleavage as she hit the NBC Universal Upfronts at the Radio City Music Hall in New York City.
> 
> Alongside the ex of Lamar Odom was her older sister Kourtney, 37, who covered up more with a white suit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mber-poses-suited-Kourtney.html#ixzz48ss1yj8y




That dress is ugly (in my opinion). Looks like something from the 90s.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> Kimmie Kakes has said she pees in her Spanx, I expect nothing less from Khloe.



Can you imagine using a public washroom is that get up?    It's probably just too difficult to get in and out of that body suit, especially with nowhere to place the butt pads!


----------



## redney

So now she's the "ex of Lamar Odom?" Still married tho and no divorce announcement in sight.


----------



## queen

chowlover2 said:


> Kimmie Kakes has said she pees in her Spanx, I expect nothing less from Khloe.


A adult woman, a mother no less, admits she soils herself?  These people need help.


----------



## mkr

I have a spanx and it has an opening down there for going to the bathroom.  

So Kim is disgusting.  Oh my bad.  That's already been established.


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes. 
I bet if you stood next to her you could hear every pore on her face screaming for air.

Zimbio


----------



## DC-Cutie

warnings!!!  Puh-leaze!


----------



## mkr

Looks like it's time for someone's lip refill.


----------



## Wildflower22

She looks like a botched Lisa Vanderpump.


----------



## chowlover2

Khloe and Kim need to get over this laced up clothing and shoes phase. They both look like trussed Thanksgiving turkeys.


----------



## Jikena

Lounorada said:


> Yikes.
> I bet if you stood next to her you could hear every pore on her face screaming for air.
> 
> Zimbio





Well, at least it shows that stars are still normal people and not perfect. Every time I try to apply foundation it looks terrible.


----------



## Irishgal

Jikena said:


> Well, at least it shows that stars are still normal people and not perfect. Every time I try to apply foundation it looks terrible.




Good point. Is there actually a foundation that looks good up close lol. 
But damn, that picture- what exactly is on her face? Looks like foundation but with bondo (the stuff used to fill dents in cars) under the foundation?


----------



## Jayne1

They cake on the makeup, but it's to be seen from far away, not to be seen up close.

This is a turn off for men, I would think.


----------



## Wildflower22

I look like death without makeup. My skin isn't great, i have small eyelashes, and my eyebrows are wonky. For whatever reason, my husband prefers me any day of the week completely free of makeup. However, he's a good husband so he says I'm always beautiful with or without makeup. I don't see all that makeup on Khloe attractive and my man wouldn't either.


----------



## mkr

Her right eyelash is falling off.

She needs to wax her upper lip.  

Okay I'll stop.


----------



## WishList986

Jayne1 said:


> They cake on the makeup, but it's to be seen from far away, not to be seen up close.
> 
> This is a turn off for men, I would think.



At least I now know that it's ok to have a bit of peach fuzz on your chin


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Her right eyelash is falling off.
> 
> 
> 
> She needs to wax her upper lip.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'll stop.




Hahahahaha dead.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Khloe and Kim need to get over this laced up clothing and shoes phase. They both look like trussed Thanksgiving turkeys.



Or meat tied with butcher string.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's not cute or flattering but thats what a full face of makeup tends to look like up close/in natural light and in HD, unfortunately. That up close shot is one of many reasons why I personally shy away from foundation/powder. It just never looks good on anyone, IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> They cake on the makeup, but it's to be seen from far away, not to be seen up close.
> 
> This is a turn off for men, I would think.



On the list of the things that men care about in order to bed someone, this ranks quite low.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's not cute or flattering but thats what a full face of makeup tends to look like up close/in natural light and in HD, unfortunately. That up close shot is one of many reasons why I personally shy away from foundation/powder. It just never looks good on anyone, IMO.



I don't think that some women who wear this amount of makeup in real life know what their face looks like to others....perfect example.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> On the list of the things that men care about in order to bed someone, this ranks quite low.



Right. Makeup, weave, spanx, most men don't care bout none of that ish. I always chuckle when I read things like this in these threads.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Irishgal said:


> Good point. Is there actually a foundation that looks good up close lol.
> But damn, that picture- what exactly is on her face? Looks like foundation but with bondo (the stuff used to fill dents in cars) under the foundation?




If you find your perfect color match and use it sparingly, yes. I wear MAC Pro-longwear and it doesn't look cakey nor masky. But that's another topic. Lol.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. Makeup, weave, spanx, most men don't care bout none of that ish. I always chuckle when I read things like this in these threads.



Really?

They don't think, what is that get up, that costume, that silicone padded behind, that caked-on, pancake face doing with me?

ETA  - I'm not talking about a black tie event, more like brunch on a Sunday.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Jayne1 said:


> Really?
> 
> They don't think, what is that get up, that costume, that silicone padded behind, that caked-on, pancake face doing with me?



Yeah, really. 

Are there men out there who aren't into those things? Of course. But I'd put $$ on many men not giving a damn. We've had this conversation before, lol. So many regular chicks who are weaved up, knifed up, spanx/girdle out, with fake nails and everything else date and are in relationships with *gasp* MEN. I mean clearly it's not *that* bothersome to them.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, really.
> 
> Are there men out there who aren't into those things? Of course. But I'd put $$ on many men not giving a damn. We've had this conversation before, lol. So many regular chicks who are weaved up, knifed up, spanx/girdle out, with fake nails and everything else date and are in relationships with *gasp* MEN. I mean clearly it's not *that* bothersome to them.



Okay, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## VickyB

chowlover2 said:


> Khloe and Kim need to get over this laced up clothing and shoes phase. They both look like trussed Thanksgiving turkeys.



Over stuffed Thanksgiving turkeys.


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Really?
> 
> They don't think, what is that get up, that costume, that silicone padded behind, that caked-on, pancake face doing with me?
> 
> ETA  - I'm not talking about a black tie event, more like brunch on a Sunday.




My husband married me knowing my love for stiletto nails, contouring my face (I have a huuuuuuuge makeup collection) and wearing clip in extensions when I feel like it.  He likes that I take care of myself but I also wear sweats and go makeup-less when I can't be bothered.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Right. Makeup, weave, spanx, most men don't care bout none of that ish. I always chuckle when I read things like this in these threads.


Exactly. Same as men don't care when they marry a woman who is slim when they get married and gains weight over time.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It's always funny when females come into my salon worried about what men think or giving me their men suggestions. Most of the men (of course, not all) that supposedly "don't like weave or makeup" loves the Beyonce's, Rihanna's, Kim's, and even the Khloe's. I've realized as long as you own your look and love it for YOU men don't care about the things we think they care about. Confidence goes a long way.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Her right eyelash is falling off.
> 
> She needs to wax her upper lip.
> 
> Okay I'll stop.



And her mascara is crumbling down her face. 'Professionals' do her makeup it should look better than this.

Even the shot from far her makeup looks sloppy.


----------



## knasarae

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It's always funny when females come into my salon worried about what men think or giving me their men suggestions. Most of the men (of course, not all) that supposedly "don't like weave or makeup" loves the Beyonce's, Rihanna's, Kim's, and even the Khloe's. I've realized as long as you own your look and love it for YOU men don't care about the things we think they care about. *Confidence goes a long way.*



This is so true!


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> My husband married me knowing my love for stiletto nails, contouring my face (I have a huuuuuuuge makeup collection) and wearing clip in extensions when I feel like it.  He likes that I take care of myself but I also wear sweats and go makeup-less when I can't be bothered.



I love makeup too! I do what it takes to look good and keep up the maintenance. 

I think what we do and what the Ks do is something different though.


----------



## Yoshi1296

dangerouscurves said:


> If you find your perfect color match and use it sparingly, yes. I wear MAC Pro-longwear and it doesn't look cakey nor masky. But that's another topic. Lol.




The Lancôme Miracle Cushion foundation is amazing too if you want that summery glow/dewy look. I hate matte finish foundations.

Sorry...Back to topic!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yoshi1296 said:


> The Lancôme Miracle Cushion foundation is amazing too if you want that summery glow/dewy look. I hate matte finish foundations.
> 
> Sorry...Back to topic!




I have oily skin so I'm over the dewy look. Lol! Yep. Let's get back to the topic.


----------



## mkr

Oj?


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Oj?




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the hairdresser.


----------



## WishList986

dangerouscurves said:


> I have oily skin so I'm over the dewy look. Lol! Yep. Let's get back to the topic.



As a fellow oily gal, I'm so over this dewy trend  I want to look matte as matte can be!


----------



## Lounorada

jimmyshoogirl said:


> It's always funny when females come into my salon worried about what men think or giving me their men suggestions. Most of the men (of course, not all) that supposedly "don't like weave or makeup" loves the Beyonce's, Rihanna's, Kim's, and even the Khloe's. *I've realized as long as you own your look and love it for YOU men don't care about the things we think they care about. Confidence goes a long way*.


 
Totally agree!


----------



## caitlin1214

WishList986 said:


> As a fellow oily gal, I'm so over this dewy trend  I want to look matte as matte can be!



When I turned 30 my mom was all, "You need to start wearing night cream!" I had to tell her I had oily skin, and that the last thing I needed was moisturizer. 

Her point was correct, though: I needed to take extra care of my skin. 

So when I go out during the day (and I don't always remember to do it) is to wear BB cream with an SPF of 30. 

I can't be bothered with anything else.


----------



## WishList986

caitlin1214 said:


> When I turned 30 my mom was all, "You need to start wearing night cream!" I had to tell her I had oily skin, and that the last thing I needed was moisturizer.
> 
> Her point was correct, though: I needed to take extra care of my skin.
> 
> So when I go out during the day (and I don't always remember to do it) is to wear BB cream with an SPF of 30.
> 
> I can't be bothered with anything else.



I've recently started using a facial oil, it's actually helped reduce my oily skin! I'd highly recommend it if you're still bothered by oil and are looking for a solution


----------



## Alegra

Jayne1 said:


> They cake on the makeup, but it's to be seen from far away, not to be seen up close.
> 
> This is a turn off for men, I would think.



WOW but she looks so different on Instagram


----------



## Sasha2012

She seems to have an endless supply of Lycra ensembles.

And Khloe Kardashians gave onlookers a treat on Wednesday as she stepped out in Beverly Hills wearing some black leggings that struggled to contain her curves.

The 31-year-old reality star appeared to be heading into a meeting at the Montage Hotel in her sporty ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-gear-steps-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz49mychYMX


----------



## bag-princess

sasha2012 said:


> she seems to have an endless supply of lycra ensembles.
> 
> And khloe kardashians gave onlookers a treat on wednesday as she stepped out in beverly hills wearing some black leggings that struggled to contain her curves.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star appeared to be heading into a meeting at the montage hotel in her sporty ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-gear-steps-beverly-hills.html#ixzz49mychymx





no no no!!!!!!!!!!!


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

"The 31-year-old reality star appeared to be heading into a meeting."

She's wearing that to what I presume is a business meeting???. Okie Dokie.....


----------



## poopsie

.....................................and_ still _no takers :tumbleweed:


----------



## berrydiva

"struggled to contain her curves"


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> She seems to have an endless supply of Lycra ensembles.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashians gave onlookers a treat on Wednesday as she stepped out in Beverly Hills wearing some black leggings that struggled to contain her curves.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star appeared to be heading into a meeting at the Montage Hotel in her sporty ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-gear-steps-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz49mychYMX



Cute backpack!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/26/khloe-kardashian-files-for-divorce-lamar-odom/

*Khloe Kardashian Files for Divorce Again*

Khloe Kardashian has just gone to court a second time to end her marriage to Lamar Odom ... TMZ has learned.

Khloe, with the help of attorney Laura Wasser, filed for divorce Thursday, claiming -- as she did the first time -- irreconcilable differences. Our sources say there is a prenup and the 2 worked out a property settlement the first time around, so now it's just a waiting game. In California, a divorce cannot become final until 6 months after it's filed.

We're told the divorce is amicable ... Khloe and Lamar are on good terms and he was given a heads-up she was filing.

TMZ broke the story ... Khloe filed for divorce the first time in December 2013, and the paperwork just sat in the courthouse as she tried to salvage her marriage. When Lamar OD'd at a Nevada brothel last October Khloe dismissed her divorce petition ... just weeks before the divorce was to become final.

She says it was never about getting back with Lamar ... she just didn't want to upset him while he was recovering. But the final straw came in March when Khloe saw pics on TMZ that Lamar was drinking again.


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


> She seems to have an endless supply of Lycra ensembles.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashians gave onlookers a treat on Wednesday as she stepped out in Beverly Hills wearing some black leggings that struggled to contain her curves.
> 
> The 31-year-old reality star appeared to be heading into a meeting at the Montage Hotel in her sporty ensemble.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...m-gear-steps-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz49mychYMX



Question: How bad is the Daily Mail's taste if they consider what she's wearing a "treat"?


----------



## myown

WishList986 said:


> Cute backpack!



lol you have seen a backpack?


----------



## ManilaMama

From... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...white-Scott-Disick-s-33rd-birthday-party.html

At Scott's 33rd birthday party.. Check this ensemble out.. Headband, two topknots and all... [emoji23]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So Kanye's dressing her, right? #Atrocious


----------



## myown

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So Kanye's dressing her, right? #Atrocious



that´s like asking your 3yrs old to dress you


----------



## White Orchid

She has to be trolling us. 



ManilaMama said:


> From... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...white-Scott-Disick-s-33rd-birthday-party.html
> 
> At Scott's 33rd birthday party.. Check this ensemble out.. Headband, two topknots and all... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366610
> 
> View attachment 3366611
> 
> View attachment 3366612


----------



## mkr

What?  No choker?


----------



## Jayne1

They're filming. The costumes are a storyline.


----------



## Star1231

That outfit is JLO circa early 2000s when she was with P.Diddy.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> From... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...white-Scott-Disick-s-33rd-birthday-party.html
> 
> At Scott's 33rd birthday party.. Check this ensemble out.. Headband, two topknots and all... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366610
> 
> View attachment 3366611
> 
> View attachment 3366612




I don't have anything nice to say, so Imma just zip my mouth.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Star1231 said:


> That outfit is JLO circa early 2000s when she was with P.Diddy.



J Lo did it BEST.... Khloe looks a damn fool!


----------



## Irishgal

I almost feel sorry for her. Clearly she spends hours getting ready and then this is what she ends up looking like. She needs to go home and take that silly costume off and put on a simple dress or pants and just try to stop looking hot. She does not even look female sometimes when she puts on so much makeup


----------



## blingaholic

mkr said:


> What?  No choker?




Looks like it didn't make it over her head so it became a headband [emoji23]


----------



## redney

Jayne1 said:


> They're filming. The costumes are a storyline.



This. Nothing they do is ever genuine.


----------



## Lounorada

blingaholic said:


> Looks like it didn't make it over her head so it became a headband [emoji23]


  This is funny because it's so true, it IS a choker 

http://fallonjewelry.com/product/monarch-bandana-choker-white/


----------



## Lounorada

ManilaMama said:


> From... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...white-Scott-Disick-s-33rd-birthday-party.html
> 
> At Scott's 33rd birthday party.. Check this ensemble out.. Headband, two topknots and all... [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366610
> 
> View attachment 3366611
> 
> View attachment 3366612



She looks hilariously bad and tragically try-hard.


----------



## jenjen1964

I feel like she only needs roller skates to complete this look, oh and to be 13, oh and for it to be maybe 1995?????


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Poor Khloe, she tries so hard.


----------



## chowlover2

Dressing like this, it's no wonder there are no takers. 

Also not a surprise it was awhile before she finally refiled for divorce. I bet she was hoping Lamar would return and she could have her " happy homemaker " storyline back.


----------



## dangerouscurves

blingaholic said:


> Looks like it didn't make it over her head so it became a headband [emoji23]







Lounorada said:


> This is funny because it's so true, it IS a choker
> 
> http://fallonjewelry.com/product/monarch-bandana-choker-white/




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oruka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Poor Khloe, she tries so hard.


 
The thing is she does not need to try so hard now. She is in the best shape of her life (even without photoshop), she just needs to dress nicely and she will look good. The blond hair suits her best.


----------



## ManilaMama

Oruka said:


> The thing is she does not need to try so hard now. She is in the best shape of her life (even without photoshop), she just needs to dress nicely and she will look good. The blond hair suits her best.




Yeah she reminds me a bit of EJ Johnson. It's like they go crazy when they lose weight. They start to wear uber revealing crazy clothing. I understand that they must be elated to finally be in a body they are happy with; but sometimes I wonder about their choices. 

Like if I became a size 0 today I would not suddenly want to wear a mesh suit (EJ) or a bandana on my head with two pigtails. I would most likely rush to wear skinny jeans and a sleveless tank. Lol.


----------



## arnott

Star1231 said:


> That outfit is JLO circa early 2000s when she was with P.Diddy.



What Khloe thinks she looks like:


----------



## mkr

So we should call her KLo?  You know, from the block.


----------



## WishList986

ManilaMama said:


> Yeah she reminds me a bit of EJ Johnson. It's like they go crazy when they lose weight. They start to wear uber revealing crazy clothing. I understand that they must be elated to finally be in a body they are happy with; but sometimes I wonder about their choices.
> 
> Like if I became a size 0 today I would not suddenly want to wear a mesh suit (EJ) or a bandana on my head with two pigtails. I would most likely rush to wear skinny jeans and a sleveless tank. Lol.



I totally agree! I'm all for celebrating weight loss (even if it is plastic surgery) but they so easily go from flaunting it to shoving it in everyone's face in a super unattractive way


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> So we should call her KLo?  You know, from the block.




i am with you on this one, she would probably like it too


----------



## Sasha2012

She's hardly the shy and retiring type.

So it's no surprise that Khloe Kardashian opted for maximum impact when she stepped out in Las Vegas on Friday night.

The reality TV personality, 31, ensured she commanded attention when she celebrated Scott Disick's birthday at 1 OAK Nightclub at The Mirage Hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Scott-Disick-s-birthday.html#ixzz4A0EkS0lI


----------



## ManilaMama

Khloe must've needed all that oil to get into her latex dress but what's Kourtney's excuse?


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's hardly the shy and retiring type.
> 
> So it's no surprise that Khloe Kardashian opted for maximum impact when she stepped out in Las Vegas on Friday night.
> 
> The reality TV personality, 31, ensured she commanded attention when she celebrated Scott Disick's birthday at 1 OAK Nightclub at The Mirage Hotel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Scott-Disick-s-birthday.html#ixzz4A0EkS0lI


Kourtney got her lips pumped. Up.


----------



## ManilaMama

Are these pics Photoshopped? (I've never been able to tell.) If not she's looking super slim. Kudos, Khloe!


----------



## caitlin1214

What's with all the shiny? I thought women weren't supposed to look shiny.


----------



## Sasha2012

*kourtneykardash* Romy and Michelle








*kourtneykardash* Lucy and Ethel







*kourtneykardash* Thelma and Louise






via instagram


----------



## caitlin1214

Which one invented Post-Its?


----------



## White Orchid

You tell me.  




ManilaMama said:


> Are these pics Photoshopped? (I've never been able to tell.) If not she's looking super slim. Kudos, Khloe!
> 
> View attachment 3368000


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I can give credit when it's due, if those pics are shopped then she deserves some kudos, she looks good minus those lips. 

Kourt's makeup is about to melt off her face  But those Alaia shoes are &#128076;


----------



## berrydiva

caitlin1214 said:


> What's with all the shiny? *I thought women weren't supposed to look shiny.*


huh? I've actually never heard this saying before...is this really a thing?


----------



## berrydiva

I like Khloe's dress...she and Kourtney look good here.


----------



## WishList986

Aside from Kourt's ridiculous tan and pillow lips, they both look damn good here


----------



## Gaby87

It's the highlight/strobing trend


----------



## caitlin1214

I misspoke. When I said women shouldn't look shiny, I meant that they look shiny because they're either really sweaty or their skin is just oily. (Or maybe it's an odd effect with the lights.)


----------



## White Orchid

They both look like hookers.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> They both look like hookers.




koko would probably take it as a compliment


----------



## White Orchid

True.  She already sounds like one with that potty mouth  



pukasonqo said:


> koko would probably take it as a compliment


----------



## White Orchid

Don't worry, I thought that immediately too.  Mind you with that condom-inspired get up Khloe's wearing, the whole lubricated-look seems very befitting.



caitlin1214 said:


> I misspoke. When I said women shouldn't look shiny, I meant that they look shiny because they're either really sweaty or their skin is just oily. (Or maybe it's an odd effect with the lights.)


----------



## mkr

I wonder if Khloe could walk of a flight of steps in that dress.  Kourtney really looks like Kim with the big lips.


----------



## Lounorada

They all look tacky and ridiculous. Each one trying out-do the other for the most attention.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


> *kourtneykardash* Romy and Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kourtneykardash* Lucy and Ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kourtneykardash* Thelma and Louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram



Bad photoshop. Look at Khloe's knee  :weird:


----------



## dangerouscurves

stylemepretty said:


> Bad photoshop. Look at Khloe's knee  :weird:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> They both look like hookers.




very cheap hookers at that!!
kourts hair is a hot mess!!  looks like she rolled out of bed.  





stylemepretty said:


> Bad photoshop. Look at Khloe's knee  :weird:





they need to do better!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## berrydiva

What hookers are you guys seeing dressed like that? The ones I see usually look like this

http://www.seeing-stars.com/Dexter/RedLight3.jpg


----------



## White Orchid

Maybe that's a result of all the...umm...never mind :ninja:



stylemepretty said:


> Bad photoshop. Look at Khloe's knee  :weird:


----------



## Lounorada

stylemepretty said:


> Bad photoshop. Look at Khloe's knee  :weird:


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> What hookers are you guys seeing dressed like that? The ones I see usually look like this
> 
> http://www.seeing-stars.com/Dexter/RedLight3.jpg







oh hell no!  that is the wrong side of the tracks!   just look at that grass - hasn't been cut in weeks!  and the building looks condemned!   i don't even drive through those areas - i drive all the way around them!    the places i know they are you would not ever see them standing around outside looking like that.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's hardly the shy and retiring type.
> 
> So it's no surprise that Khloe Kardashian opted for maximum impact when she stepped out in Las Vegas on Friday night.
> 
> The reality TV personality, 31, ensured she commanded attention when she celebrated Scott Disick's birthday at 1 OAK Nightclub at The Mirage Hotel.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Scott-Disick-s-birthday.html#ixzz4A0EkS0lI



The look is supposed to be dewy...not greasy...wth..


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> What hookers are you guys seeing dressed like that? The ones I see usually look like this
> 
> http://www.seeing-stars.com/Dexter/RedLight3.jpg



LOL exactly! It's all about the tube-top/mini skirt combo


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> *kourtneykardash* Romy and Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kourtneykardash* Lucy and Ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kourtneykardash* Thelma and Louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via instagram


I just imagine that these latex ensembles make wretched farty sounds when you sit or walk.


----------



## terebina786

They both look good! Khloe's dress looks awesome... I need it in my life


----------



## Hobbsy

WishList986 said:


> I just imagine that these latex ensembles make wretched farty sounds when you sit or walk.


Khloe stuck in that gross dress sweaty. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Jayne1

Hobbsy said:


> Kourtney got her lips pumped. Up.



She's getting back in the game in a big way!


----------



## kittenslingerie

I don't care what khloe has done to her body, it looks great! I love her *** now TBH.


----------



## arnott

stylemepretty said:


> Bad photoshop. Look at Khloe's knee  :weird:





White Orchid said:


> Maybe that's a result of all the...umm...never mind :ninja:


----------



## lovely

I'm sure they had to kut Khloe out of that "dress."


----------



## caitlin1214

bag-princess said:


> oh hell no!  that is the wrong side of the tracks!   just look at that grass - hasn't been cut in weeks!  and the building looks condemned!   i don't even drive through those areas - i drive all the way around them!    the places i know they are you would not ever see them standing around outside looking like that.



I used to watch HBO's Cathouse, and the ladies at the Moonlite Bunny Ranch (the legalized, regulated brothel) wore whatever they wanted (lingerie, gowns, bikinis, costumes ....), but it was nicer than that.


----------



## VickyB

Ugh. They look ridiculous. Going to Kourt thread to get a better look at her jacked lips.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> What hookers are you guys seeing dressed like that? The ones I see usually look like this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.seeing-stars.com/Dexter/RedLight3.jpg




Well there are pros whose pimp is Lime Pimp (Hair Show) and the are pros whose pimp is Heidi Fleiss.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> oh hell no!  that is the wrong side of the tracks!   just look at that grass - hasn't been cut in weeks!  and the building looks condemned!   i don't even drive through those areas - i drive all the way around them!    the places i know they are you would not ever see them standing around outside looking like that.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

caitlin1214 said:


> I used to watch HBO's Cathouse, and the ladies at the Moonlite Bunny Ranch (the legalized, regulated brothel) wore whatever they wanted (lingerie, gowns, bikinis, costumes ....), but it was nicer than that.




And men paid to be with them. PMK can't find a man to pay to be with the Khlogre. French Bandana can demand at least twice his original fee if they want to try and revive that story line.


----------



## bag-princess

you Gaints fans - be afraid!!!  be very afraid!!!


Giants going 0-16 this year. &#8234;#&#8206;KardashianCurse&#8236;



*Giants WR Odell Beckham Jr. Caught Making Out With Khloe Kardashian*





It was reported that either at Drakes Memorial Day party or at a Las  Vegas night club, Giants star WR Odell Beckham Jr and TV personality  Khloe Kardashian were caught on video doing something one may suspect as  kissing.

Regardless where it was, the thought of Odell and Khloe hitting it off  wont sit well with Giants fans considering the history between  Kardashians and athletes. The Kardashian Curse as its been dubbed  has poisoned the likes of Lamar Odom, DAngelo Russell, Reggie Bush,  Kris Humphries, Mark Sanchez, Miles Austin and James Harden, to name a  few. Yes, a few.


http://dailysnark.com/giants-wr-odell-beckham-jr-caught-making-khloe-kardashian/


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> you Gaints fans - be afraid!!!  be very afraid!!!
> 
> Giants going 0-16 this year. &#8234;#&#8206;KardashianCurse&#8236;
> 
> Giants WR Odell Beckham Jr. Caught Making Out With Khloe Kardashian
> 
> It was reported that either at Drake&#8217;s Memorial Day party or at a Las  Vegas night club, Giants star WR Odell Beckham Jr and TV personality  Khloe Kardashian were caught on video doing something one may suspect as  kissing.
> 
> Regardless where it was, the thought of Odell and Khloe hitting it off  won&#8217;t sit well with Giants fans considering the history between  Kardashian&#8217;s and athletes. *The &#8220;Kardashian Curse&#8221; as it&#8217;s been dubbed  has poisoned the likes of Lamar Odom, D&#8217;Angelo Russell, Reggie Bush,  Kris Humphries, Mark Sanchez, Miles Austin and James Harden, to name a  few. Yes, a few.*
> 
> http://dailysnark.com/giants-wr-odell-beckham-jr-caught-making-khloe-kardashian/



 at the bolded.


----------



## caitlin1214

According to Trevor Noah, the Kardasian Curse got to Kanye, too. He didn't say that in so many words, but he tweeted "Kendrick is what Kanye would have been if the Kardashians didn't get him."


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> you Gaints fans - be afraid!!!  be very afraid!!!
> 
> 
> Giants going 0-16 this year. &#8234;#&#8206;KardashianCurse&#8236;
> 
> 
> 
> *Giants WR Odell Beckham Jr. Caught Making Out With Khloe Kardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that either at Drake&#8217;s Memorial Day party or at a Las  Vegas night club, Giants star WR Odell Beckham Jr and TV personality  Khloe Kardashian were caught on video doing something one may suspect as  kissing.
> 
> Regardless where it was, the thought of Odell and Khloe hitting it off  won&#8217;t sit well with Giants fans considering the history between  Kardashian&#8217;s and athletes. The &#8220;Kardashian Curse&#8221; as it&#8217;s been dubbed  has poisoned the likes of Lamar Odom, D&#8217;Angelo Russell, Reggie Bush,  Kris Humphries, Mark Sanchez, Miles Austin and James Harden, to name a  few. Yes, a few.
> 
> 
> http://dailysnark.com/giants-wr-odell-beckham-jr-caught-making-khloe-kardashian/



I saw this earlier and held a prayer....but I'm still not convinced Odell is interested in women so I don't believe the story. However, if true this is going to be a rough season for the G-men and Mara needs to intervene.


----------



## DC-Cutie

All professional sports leagues need to place an extended moratorium or better yet, lifetime ban on getting with or having any association with a Kardashian!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I saw this earlier and held a prayer....*but I'm still not convinced Odell is interested in women so I don't believe the story. *However, if true this is going to be a rough season for the G-men and Mara needs to intervene.





khloe is as thirsty as those other women running behind these athletes - they.don't.care about that!  minor detail to them.    i was reading some comments online and those Giant's fans are not having any of this!!!   it's like kim when she was dating reggie - it would behoove you to have your own security if you plan on showing up at a game!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Those women on lsa are so mad lol. They chase jerseys too and then shyt on the kards for doing the same


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/31/khloe-odell-beckham-booty-pics?adid=TMZ_Search_Results

*Khloe Kardashian Droppin' That Booty On Odell Beckham Jr.*

Forget about James Harden and Lamar ... seems like Khloe Kardashian has already moved on to her next baller -- NFL superstar Odell Beckham Jr. 

TMZ Sports obtained pics of the two getting super close at Drake's pool party in Hidden Hills on Memorial Day ... with Khloe droppin' her big ol' butt right on top of the NY Giants superstar. 

The pics were taken around midnight -- and our sources inside the party tell us KK and OBJ were "definitely into each other" and "looked like a couple."

By the way, in case there was any doubt the woman in the pics is Khloe -- we found video of KK wearing the same exact dress and Yeezy shoes at a different pool party earlier that day.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Those women on lsa are so mad lol. They chase jerseys too and then shyt on the kards for doing the same



I recently started reading over there and DAMN there are some bitter x women there x They turn EVERYTHING into race.


----------



## poopsie

one night stand (if that) = looks like a couple?   A couple of whats? 


and any guesses as to what they'll catch?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Glitterandstuds said:


> I recently started reading over there and DAMN there are some bitter x women there (and I don't mean that racist at all) They turn EVERYTHING into race.



The whole site is a mess and emotionally draining lol


----------



## berrydiva

Sheesh. She's trying to catch one any which way she can. The Big Blue fans will not have it. Lol.  

Can't read much into that pic but if anything she will be nothing more than a lay to him...he's not embracing her nor is he even touching her.


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I recently started reading over there and DAMN there are some bitter X women there (and I don't mean that racist at all) They turn EVERYTHING into race.



It depends on what section you're in....I mostly stay out of the celeb/entertainment/news sections which is just exhausting to read at times. 

But it's funny that no one says bitter X woman or bitter X woman...only bitter x women yet don't get how that's slightly racist since it's stereotyping.


----------



## poopsie

Some of the comments over there have me howling...........................#khlodell??????? That would be a marketing dream for PMK. A catchy title is half the battle


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> It depends on what section you're in....I mostly stay out of the celeb/entertainment/news sections which is just exhausting to read at times.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's funny that no one says bitter X woman or bitter X woman...only bitter X women yet don't get how that's slightly racist since it's stereotyping.




I guess I'm reading the wrong areas. I truly don't mean it in a racist tone but most of the ones that are pressed are X if they were x I'd feel the same. But everything in that area turns into race and I'm just like smh


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> It depends on what section you're in....I mostly stay out of the celeb/entertainment/news sections which is just exhausting to read at times.
> 
> But it's funny that no one says bitter x woman or bitter X woman...only bitter X women yet don't get how that's slightly racist since it's stereotyping.



I agree just read the yahoo comment sections. X people will bring up race even if the topic is food. Nothing but bitter racist over there too


----------



## berrydiva

Glitterandstuds said:


> I guess I'm reading the wrong areas. I truly don't mean it in a racist tone but most of the ones that are pressed are x if they were white I'd feel the same. But everything in that area turns into race and I'm just like smh



The members of LSA are about 90% black women hence it being more about their POV, perhaps? Which may not be relatable if it's not a shared experience.


----------



## VickyB

poopsie said:


> one night stand (if that) = looks like a couple?  A couple of whats?
> 
> 
> and any guesses as to what they'll catch?


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> It depends on what section you're in....I mostly stay out of the celeb/entertainment/news sections which is just exhausting to read at times.
> 
> But it's funny that no one says bitter X woman or bitter X woman...only bitter x women yet don't get how that's slightly racist since it's stereotyping.



X women don't complain when other races date X men though. If I could, I would state that as a fact rather than an opinion.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

bisousx said:


> X women don't complain when other races date X men though. If I could, I would state that as a fact rather than an opinion.



According to stats X women don't like their own men lol back to khloe


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> According to stats X women don't like their own men lol back to khloe




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Depends on which part of X you're from!


----------



## bisousx

Brklynjuice87 said:


> According to stats X women don't like their own men lol back to khloe





dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Depends on which part of X you're from!



Hey, all I said was that Asian women don't complain about those things


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Let's please drop the race talk. *
*Racial issues will not be solved on the Internet, and more specifically in a celeb thread. *
*Let's keep this respectful, inclusive and fun. *


----------



## Swanky

No idea why my name came up in this thread?
People realize we have dozens of mods right? Lol
I don't read this thread, if someone is offensive REPORT THEM. "Swanky" doesn't delete everything, she's a part of a big team of people that edit, delete and close as they see fit or when issues are brought to our attention. 
If you have an issue, PM me just like we suggest you do with others.


----------



## berrydiva

JetSetGo! said:


> *Let's please drop the race talk. *
> *Racial issues will not be solved on the Internet, and more specifically in a celeb thread. *
> *Let's keep this respectful, inclusive and fun. *


Unless I missed something, folks were quite respectful in conversation. It's fine if you feel the topic unwarranted at the time but where were folks not being respectful to one another?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Depends on which part of X you're from!





bisousx said:


> Hey, all I said was that Asian women don't complain about those things


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ok. I'm one of those x women who don't like x men. There I said it.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. I'm one of those x women who don't like x men. There I said it.



 Put me in not liking the z men category but I'm a q woman though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The K's only date black men, well except Kourt, so it's only normal that race would come into the conversation at some point


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Put me in not liking the z men category but I'm a q woman though.




[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No idea why my name came up in this thread?
> People realize we have dozens of mods right? Lol
> I don't read this thread, if someone is offensive REPORT THEM. "Swanky" doesn't delete everything, she's a part of a big team of people that edit, delete and close as they see fit or when issues are brought to our attention.
> If you have an issue, PM me just like we suggest you do with others.



I said you because you post more than the other mods I guess but whatever back to khloe&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe tweeted that "It's really not that deep"...how well timed 

As long as she stays away from Beckham while he's still a player on the New York Football Giants, that works for me.


----------



## Swanky

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I said you because you post more than the other mods I guess but whatever back to khloe&#128521;&#128521;



Nope, not what you said.  I don't have anything to do w/ this thread so kindly leave me out or PM me.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I said you because you post more than the other mods I guess but whatever back to khloe&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;



No need for this disrespect. Please do not generalize or exaggerate about mods. We work hard to maintain a civil atmosphere, and you will be hard-pressed to find a disrespectful post from Swanky towards any member. 



DC-Cutie said:


> The K's only date black men, well except Kourt, so it's only normal that race would come into the conversation at some point



Totally! Mentioning race is fine, of course. But stating generalizations about people based on their race only leads to people getting offended &#8211; and often rightly so. 

Reports start flying, counter-generalizations are made, and it just keeps going. So as I said, these issues will not be resolved here, nor should that be expected.


----------



## JetSetGo!

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. I'm one of those x women who don't like x men. There I said it.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/05/31/khloe-odell-beckham-booty-pics?adid=TMZ_Search_Results
> 
> *Khloe Kardashian Droppin' That Booty On Odell Beckham Jr.*
> 
> Forget about James Harden and Lamar ... seems like Khloe Kardashian has already moved on to her next baller -- NFL superstar Odell Beckham Jr.
> 
> TMZ Sports obtained pics of the two getting super close at Drake's pool party in Hidden Hills on Memorial Day ... with Khloe droppin' her big ol' butt right on top of the NY Giants superstar.
> 
> The pics were taken around midnight -- and our sources inside the party tell us KK and OBJ were "definitely into each other" and "looked like a couple."
> 
> By the way, in case there was any doubt the woman in the pics is Khloe -- we found video of KK wearing the same exact dress and Yeezy shoes at a different pool party earlier that day.



"what a catch" 

What's the catch? a STD??


----------



## berrydiva

French is the only person who's career benefited from being with Khloe. lol


----------



## caitlin1214

The color of Khloe's dress in those lights makes her look naked.


----------



## Swanky

My name should've never come up at all in this thread.  
She did _not _say "Swanky posts more than other mods", her comment was disrespectful and another mod/admin deleted it.  Although, I don't post often at all, so not only is her claiming that that's what she said dishonest, it's also untrue, lol!
Mods and admins deserve respect as all members do, period.
We're talking talking about me anymore.  
:back2topic:


----------



## dangerouscurves

caitlin1214 said:


> The color of Khloe's dress in those lights makes her look naked.




That's the point [emoji6]


----------



## pukasonqo

caitlin1214 said:


> The color of Khloe's dress in those lights makes her look naked.




she has to advertise her wares (and still, no takers)
subtlety has never been the KK's strong point, koko does not understand that screeching look at me, i am sexy! causes the opposite: nobody looks and nobody gives a toss


----------



## berrydiva

Lawd fath'r geezus...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Lawd fath'r geezus...



Lol


----------



## nashpoo

Her stomach looks good!


----------



## White Orchid

Looks like a lipo'd tummy to me but who knows.  Her camel toe looks cute though :greengrin:


----------



## White Orchid

So what are those marks on her arm? Is that the result of being lipo'd?  The look like bullet holes :ninja:


----------



## BPC

All I see is moose knuckle.. nasty.


----------



## nashpoo

BPC said:


> All I see is moose knuckle.. nasty.


CRYING!!! I remember when my boyfriend asked me what moose knuckle meant. bahahaahaha


----------



## Bag*Snob

I thought moose knuckle was the man's camel toe. I guess that makes sense for Khloe.


----------



## tweegy

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3371046
> 
> Her stomach looks good!



I see a ab!....No, its contouring lol


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She claims to work out in the gym. I see no results in that pic


----------



## Happy Luppy

I think only Kourtney eats clean. No matter how much exercise you do but if your food intake isnt clean, its not gonna do much....


----------



## raffifi

Bag*Snob said:


> I thought moose knuckle was the man's camel toe. I guess that makes sense for Khloe.


 
:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> Put me in not liking the z men category but I'm a q woman though.





dangerouscurves said:


> Ok. I'm one of those x women who don't like x men. There I said it.


Ya'll outta control!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> So what are those marks on her arm? Is that the result of being lipo'd?  *The look like bullet holes* :ninja:





But yeah, I remember pics being posted on here before showing those dimple-like marks on the back of her arms and people saying it's from lipo.


----------



## Lounorada

Bag*Snob said:


> I thought moose knuckle was the man's camel toe. I guess that makes sense for Khloe.





tweegy said:


> I see a ab!....No, its contouring lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All that store bought body and can't do anything with it, smh. She's so stiff.


----------



## berrydiva

ladylouboutin08 said:


> all that store bought body and can't do anything with it, smh. She's so stiff.



+1


----------



## arnott

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3371046
> 
> Her stomach looks good!



Not only is she sucking in her stomach, she's sucking in her cheeks!


----------



## ChanelMommy

I want her abs. Please.


----------



## pukasonqo

ChanelMommy said:


> I want her abs. Please.




easy, kountouring, lipo and more kountouring


----------



## redney

And photoshop!


----------



## michie

This was hilarious to me. Apologies if this was already posted and discussed. She seems very skittish for a person who is doing something they like to do. Ladies and gents, "The Cheesecake Comeback"...


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> This was hilarious to me. Apologies if this was already posted and discussed. She seems very skittish for a person who is doing something they like to do. Ladies and gents, "The Cheesecake Comeback"...




I have to log out of youtube to watch this so my recommendations aren't a mess with Kardashian litter.


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> I have to log out of youtube to watch this so my recommendations aren't a mess with Kardashian litter.



I feel ya! This popped up in my suggestions for some reason. I politely tapped on that "Open In New Incognito Window".


----------



## redney

So thirsty for any drips of attention.


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I feel ya! This popped up in my suggestions for some reason. I politely tapped on that "Open In New Incognito Window".


----------



## guccimamma

I wish my kitchen was that clean.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I have to log out of youtube to watch this so my recommendations aren't a mess with Kardashian litter.



She looks so self-conscious in that video. The constant posing, puckering, pouting, hair adjusting, body language... SMH. Khloe, calm down, it's just a cooking video.


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks so self-conscious in that video. The constant posing, puckering, pouting, hair adjusting, body language... SMH. Khloe, calm down, it's just a cooking video.



It's also an advertising video.


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *She looks so self-conscious in that video.* The constant posing, puckering, pouting, hair adjusting, body language... SMH. Khloe, calm down, it's just a cooking video.


She really does! Not to mention that I hate watching someone cook with their hair down and she was constantly playing with her hair. Calling that baking sheet a roasting pan, cracking the eggs directly into the batter, not knowing about a waterbath....for someone who cooks a lot she seems so uncomfortable. 

Wasn't the first cheesecake totally different though and made in a pie plate?


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> She really does! Not to mention that I hate watching someone cook with their hair down and she was constantly playing with her hair. Calling that baking sheet a roasting pan, cracking the eggs directly into the batter, not knowing about a waterbath....for someone who cooks a lot she seems so uncomfortable.
> 
> *Wasn't the first cheesecake totally different though and made in a pie plate?*



Um...I know you heard her thank (internet) people for all their help. I'm guessing people on her IG suggested a springform pan and maybe Google helped her with the rest. 

I don't understand why she's blatantly lying about her kitchen skills, tho. Is it really that shameful to admit you've failed, ask for help and try again? Hell, I just went through that with brownies. One extra step and I'm good now lol. She seems very amateurish and out of her element. 

I'm gonna really be petty and ask why the hell she was using foil for a drop cloth, tho. WHY??


----------



## Tivo

michie said:


> This was hilarious to me. Apologies if this was already posted and discussed. She seems very skittish for a person who is doing something they like to do. Ladies and gents, "The Cheesecake Comeback"...



Girl, your cooking "skills" won't lure a man in either. She is doing ALL she can.

It's hilarious! Shaking that hair all over the food and cooking with those awful nails. Looking like she's never even boiled an egg! Girl, bye.


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks so self-conscious in that video. The constant posing, puckering, pouting, hair adjusting, body language... SMH. Khloe, calm down, it's just a cooking video.


This!

The touching and shaking of her hair all over the workspace grossed me out.  I wouldn't eat anything she's claimed to have cooked.


----------



## terebina786

Bomb a$$ cheesecake???  That's like the most basic a$$ cheesecake ever.


----------



## Lounorada

michie said:


> This was hilarious to me. Apologies if this was already posted and discussed. She seems very skittish for a person who is doing something they like to do. Ladies and gents, "The Cheesecake Comeback"...


 
For someone who claims to 'love cooking/cooks a lot', she sure as hell looks uncomfortable doing just that. 

What was with the foil laid out all over the work-top?! So odd looking.
Making a cheesecake isn't exactly a messy job... does she not have any cloths or kitchen cleaning spray to clean up any possible mess? 

Plus, she might want to drop her oven temp down the next time she bakes a cheesecake, 325 degrees seems a little too high. They always tend to crack if they're cooked at a too-high temp or for too long.


----------



## White Orchid

Mmmmm...cheese cake laced with strands of bleached hair.  Enough to make this fasting Muslim salivate.  Said no Muslim ever.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looked pretty uncomfortable and unsure of herself in that video. In what world is a springform pan the same as a roasting pan, and why was she cracking those eggs directly into the mixing bowl? Did she even bother to let the cream cheese 'bricks' soften before she started? I have questions, lots of questions. 

Also, I know every has their different way of doing things but that's the first time I've EVER seen anyone use flour in a cheesecake. That's a new one to me. I looked it up and apparently it's help keep the cheesecake from cracking but  I guess. It's like she googled a random cheesecake recipe and filmed herself making it.


----------



## michie

I guess I'm a rebel because I crack eggs over the bowl. Hell, I separate over the bowl, too, lol. But, I also crack eggs on a flat surface so shells don't crack into the egg.


----------



## Jikena

Why does she have to talk like this. "My bomb a$$ cheesecake". So annoying. No comment on the rest, you guys have said it all.


----------



## tweegy

michie said:


> This was hilarious to me. Apologies if this was already posted and discussed. She seems very skittish for a person who is doing something they like to do. Ladies and gents, "The Cheesecake Comeback"...





Lol now if only Kim could do her 'struggling comfort food comeback' well be set


----------



## guccimamma

Jikena said:


> Why does she have to talk like this. "My bomb a$$ cheesecake". So annoying. No comment on the rest, you guys have said it all.



abs are made in the kitchen.


----------



## harleyNemma

michie said:


> This was hilarious to me. Apologies if this was already posted and discussed. She seems very skittish for a person who is doing something they like to do. Ladies and gents, "The Cheesecake Comeback"...





This must be her try out for a new Food Network gig.


----------



## pukasonqo

as "kocktails with khloe" was as kancelled is this a try out for "kooking with koko"?
any punters?


----------



## Jikena

I went to her channel and the video is 5 months old, I guess it was to promote her app ?


----------



## berrydiva

Jikena said:


> I went to her channel and the video is 5 months old, I guess it was to promote her app ?




Wait. The video is 5 months old? Didn't she post her fail cheesecake only a few months ago?


----------



## Jikena

berrydiva said:


> Wait. The video is 5 months old? Didn't she post her fail cheesecake only a few months ago?



I have no idea but when you go in her videos' list, it says 

"Cooking With Koko: My Bomb *** Cheesecake 

1 116 788 vues
il y a 5 mois"


"il y a 5 mois" -> "5 months ago"


----------



## michie

berrydiva said:


> Wait. The video is 5 months old? Didn't she post her fail cheesecake only a few months ago?



I thought "CheesecakeGate" was around the holidays...

Regardless, it popped up in my YT suggestions. I'd never seen it. It was funny (to me), so I shared.


----------



## mkr

I watched her tossing her hair over the bowl and stopped.  She's so out of touch with reality.  She really believes that people think she cooks?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I watched her tossing her hair over the bowl and stopped.  She's so out of touch with reality.  She really believes that people think she cooks?




She recorded herself mixing ingredients n stuff. She preheated a oven. [emoji23] can't the girl have her shine y'all...she's tryin


----------



## berrydiva

michie said:


> I thought "CheesecakeGate" was around the holidays...
> 
> Regardless, it popped up in my YT suggestions. I'd never seen it. It was funny (to me), so I shared.



Think you're right because the pie thing happened around Thanksgiving.


----------



## White Orchid

Dem bishes be merciless.  Team Khloe, lol, 



tweegy said:


> She recorded herself mixing ingredients n stuff. She preheated a oven. [emoji23] can't the girl have her shine y'all...she's tryin


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Dem bishes be merciless.  Team Khloe, lol,




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

I will say I totally understand her with cleaning as you go. I'm neurotic in the kitchen and have to clean as I go too...stove and sink have to be cleaned nightly. People who have never been to our house before come over and swear that I don't cook when looking at the kitchen. 

Khloe looked like she had that recipe memorized step-by-step or was referencing something off camera for the directions.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I will say I totally understand her with cleaning as you go. I'm neurotic in the kitchen and have to clean as I go too...stove and sink have to be cleaned nightly. People who have never been to our house before come over and swear that I don't cook when looking at the kitchen.
> 
> Khloe looked like she had that recipe memorized step-by-step or was referencing something off camera for the directions.




I am with you berrydiva!  I am definitely a "clean as you go" girl.  I hate clutter!   I enjoy cooking with my daughter and she knows the rules, but my husband on the other hand.....it is like a typhoon hit! [emoji1]


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *I will say I totally understand her with cleaning as you go. *I'm neurotic in the kitchen and have to clean as I go too...stove and sink have to be cleaned nightly. People who have never been to our house before come over and swear that I don't cook when looking at the kitchen.
> 
> Khloe looked like she had that recipe memorized step-by-step or was referencing something off camera for the directions.





so do i.  my husband is the one that cooks - and i have clean up duty.  i honestly prefer it because i would so much rather NOT have to cook!  but he will use almost every pot,pan,bowl and utensil in the kitchen so when i have to clean up after him it ain't pretty!


----------



## mkr

Khloe had on an awful lot of clothes in this video.  I kind of expected her to just wear the apron.


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> She recorded herself mixing ingredients n stuff. She preheated a oven. [emoji23] can't the girl have her shine y'all...she's tryin



What you posted reminded me of a passage from The Right Address by Carrie Karasyov & Jill Kargman. 

It's about Ladies Who Lunch and social climbers and they all have their own little stories in the book. 

There's one part where a woman wants to bake her son's birthday cake (because she's not one of "those" women who just calls a bakery and has one sent right over). _he was hands on, and she would bake all her love into the confection. 

There, laid out with such perfection that one would think cameras from the Food Network were soon to swoop in, were all the ingredients in their measuring cups and spoons, next to a shiny, big red mixing bowl. Cordelia surveyed the immaculate vessels and looked at all the different textures - flour, oil, chocolate: they were so beautiful in their simplicity. She looked nervously to Madge, who nodded, and Cord slowly reached for the first glass cup and dumped it into the bowl. Relieved, she smiled, looking at Madge for a thumbs up. She kept going, daintily dumping each of the ingredients from container to bowl. Madge then transferred the contents into the mixer, and when the batter was finished, Cordelia held the bowl as Madge poured it into the cake pan. 

Cordelia was hypnotized by the ribbons of chocolaty mixture that fell cascading into the pan. She felt so whole, so back to the olden days when time was spent by the hearth and home.

"I love cooking," she said._ - p. 223

Karasyov, Carrie, Jill Kargman.The Right Address. New York: Broadway Books, 2004.


----------



## Jikena

Nothing wrong with wanting a clean space (I'm saying this because of what I'm going to say ).

But I noticed that Khloe and every woman in this family is obsessed with cleaning and organizing. I guess it comes from their mother. Khloe even more with her "OCD". I remember this episode where Humphries had left two shoe boxes on the floor and Kim lost her $hit and she explained how she can't deal with "dirty stuff". Now, I know the show is fake and that Kim had to make up excuses to want to leave Humphries, but still, there were multiple episodes where they were talking about cleanliness and they just can't deal with clutter or stuff not being exactly where they belong.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> I will say I totally understand her with cleaning as you go. I'm neurotic in the kitchen and have to clean as I go too...stove and sink have to be cleaned nightly. People who have never been to our house before come over and swear that I don't cook when looking at the kitchen.
> 
> Khloe looked like she had that recipe memorized step-by-step or was referencing something off camera for the directions.







Oryx816 said:


> I am with you berrydiva!  I am definitely a "clean as you go" girl.  I hate clutter!   I enjoy cooking with my daughter and she knows the rules, but my husband on the other hand.....it is like a typhoon hit! [emoji1]




+2. I can't stand dirty kitchen.


----------



## Lejic

Jikena said:


> Nothing wrong with wanting a clean space (I'm saying this because of what I'm going to say ).
> 
> But I noticed that Khloe and every woman in this family is obsessed with cleaning and organizing. I guess it comes from their mother. Khloe even more with her "OCD". I remember this episode where Humphries had left two shoe boxes on the floor and Kim lost her $hit and she explained how she can't deal with "dirty stuff". Now, I know the show is fake and that Kim had to make up excuses to want to leave Humphries, but still, there were multiple episodes where they were talking about cleanliness and they just can't deal with clutter or stuff not being exactly where they belong.




So, this is going to sound very spoiled and horrible but I am going to suggest a possibility, based on personal experience:

I live alone now and although I am clean enough, I've left a sweater on the couch for days or stuff like that.

Back when I used to live with my family though we always had at least one maid and the place was spotless. It's not that I would get angry at the maid if it wasn't, but I'd immediately notice if some dishes were waiting at the sink  for hours or something. You just get used to that level of cleanliness and tidiness and it immediately seems weird to see a mess for more than a few hours.

So maybe they're just really used to having a maid clean all the time?

The reactions are still silly but I think that's more likely than actually having OCD which is a way different ballgame.


----------



## Jikena

Lejic said:


> So, this is going to sound very spoiled and horrible but I am going to suggest a possibility, based on personal experience:
> 
> I live alone now and although I am clean enough, I've left a sweater on the couch for days or stuff like that.
> 
> Back when I used to live with my family though we always had at least one maid and the place was spotless. It's not that I would get angry at the maid if it wasn't, but I'd immediately notice if some dishes were waiting at the sink  for hours or something. You just get used to that level of cleanliness and tidiness and it immediately seems weird to see a mess for more than a few hours.
> 
> So maybe they're just really used to having a maid clean all the time?
> 
> The reactions are still silly but I think that's more likely than actually having OCD which is a way different ballgame.



Yeah I think it might be where it comes from. Their homes are always spotless, look like houses from the magazines (to me ). 

I mentioned "OCD" because Khloe says she has it. I have no idea if it's true OCD or not since I'm no doctor, but her home is always perfectly organized (dunno if you saw her videos about her organizing) and -apparently- she can't stand when stuff aren't perfect. Well, just in the video of her cake, she says she flattens it perfectly because she's "OCD like that" or something. Anyway, that's not very interesting.


----------



## White Orchid

Of course she has hired help.  Hell, how do you think she gets those jeans on?  That camel toe don't come easy.


----------



## mkr

Jikena said:


> Yeah I think it might be where it comes from. Their homes are always spotless, look like houses from the magazines (to me ).
> 
> I mentioned "OCD" because Khloe says she has it. I have no idea if it's true OCD or not since I'm no doctor, but her home is always perfectly organized (dunno if you saw her videos about her organizing) and -apparently- she can't stand when stuff aren't perfect. Well, just in the video of her cake, she says she flattens it perfectly because she's "OCD like that" or something. Anyway, that's not very interesting.


Khloe isn't very interesting.


----------



## terebina786

bag-princess said:


> so do i.  my husband is the one that cooks - and i have clean up duty.  i honestly prefer it because i would so much rather NOT have to cook!  but he will use almost every pot,pan,bowl and utensil in the kitchen so when i have to clean up after him it ain't pretty!



OMG! I'm the cleaner and he's the cook and my hubby also uses EVERY SINGLE dish, pot, pan, utensil, etc to cook lol.

I'm a baker but I clean as I go.  I hate having to do it after everything is done.


----------



## Hobbsy

Jikena said:


> Nothing wrong with wanting a clean space (I'm saying this because of what I'm going to say ).
> 
> But I noticed that Khloe and every woman in this family is obsessed with cleaning and organizing. I guess it comes from their mother. Khloe even more with her "OCD". I remember this episode where Humphries had left two shoe boxes on the floor and Kim lost her $hit and she explained how she can't deal with "dirty stuff". Now, I know the show is fake and that Kim had to make up excuses to want to leave Humphries, but still, there were multiple episodes where they were talking about cleanliness and they just can't deal with clutter or stuff not being exactly where they belong.


They like things clean but pee in their one piece outfits. It's a wonderful world.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Of course she has hired help.  Hell, how do you think she gets those jeans on?  That camel toe don't come easy.




To the corner [emoji1314]


----------



## Jikena

Hobbsy said:


> They like things clean but pee in their one piece outfits. It's a wonderful world.


----------



## tweegy

Hobbsy said:


> They like things clean but pee in their one piece outfits. It's a wonderful world.




Join white orchid in the corner [emoji1314]

Y'all just wrong lol


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> i honestly prefer it because i would so much rather NOT have to cook!  but he will use almost every pot,pan,bowl and utensil in the kitchen so when i have to clean up after him it ain't pretty!





terebina786 said:


> OMG! I'm the cleaner and he's the cook and my hubby also uses EVERY SINGLE dish, pot, pan, utensil, etc to cook lol.


I will never understand why men do this. Mine isn't even allowed in the kitchen anymore.  I don't understand why every cabinet door and the fridge door needs to remain open while he's cooking basic things like an egg.


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> Join white orchid in the corner [emoji1314]
> 
> Y'all just wrong lol


Lol....&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I will never understand why men do this. Mine isn't even allowed in the kitchen anymore.  I don't understand why every cabinet door and the fridge door needs to remain open while he's cooking basic things like an egg.



Ha, I thought it was just my boyfriend who did this!!  So annoying how he needs to use as many pots and utensils as possible and rifle up the kitchen... And it drives me cray, lol.


----------



## Oryx816

berrydiva said:


> I will never understand why men do this. Mine isn't even allowed in the kitchen anymore.  I don't understand why every cabinet door and the fridge door needs to remain open while he's cooking basic things like an egg.




Grrrr!  I can't with the open cabinets!  Oh, and a multitude of tools being used--men must read some kind of handbook -- "Mundane Yet Effective Ways to Irritate the Women You Love".

My husband and maid are generally left out of the kitchen.  He for his kitchen habits and she for thinking every dish needs a bushel of potent chilies for flavor (she is Burmese so she gets a pass on thinking this way).  She comes to help with prep work of vegetables--anything that requires peeling, dicing, chopping etc, but as soon as she is asked to come help, my husband thinks it is a free for all and starts milling around...I just give him something to snack on and send him on his way!  If he lived with me full time I would need to hire a security guard for the kitchen!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> she for thinking every dish needs a bushel of potent chilies for flavor (she is Burmese so she gets a pass on thinking this way).



Ha, I'd say this is something I am in agreement with. I'm Indian and we do love our chilies, fresh green chilies, red chili powder, red dried chilies etc - all yum!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Grrrr!  I can't with the open cabinets!  Oh, and a multitude of tools being used--men must read some kind of handbook -- "Mundane Yet Effective Ways to Irritate the Women You Love".
> 
> My husband and maid are generally left out of the kitchen.  He for his kitchen habits and she for thinking every dish needs a bushel of potent chilies for flavor (she is Burmese so she gets a pass on thinking this way).  She comes to help with prep work of vegetables--anything that requires peeling, dicing, chopping etc, but as soon as she is asked to come help, my husband thinks it is a free for all and starts milling around...I just give him something to snack on and send him on his way!  If he lived with me full time I would need to hire a security guard for the kitchen!







Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ha, I'd say this is something I am in agreement with. I'm Indian and we do love our chilies, fresh green chilies, red chili powder, red dried chilies etc - all yum!!




[emoji23] I'm Indonesian. I put chili in everything, literally. For me for tastes 10 times better with when it's spicy.


----------



## berrydiva

Oryx816 said:


> my husband thinks it is a free for all and starts milling around...I just give him something to snack on and send him on his way!


:lolots:


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> OMG! I'm the cleaner and he's the cook and *my hubby also uses EVERY SINGLE dish, pot, pan, utensil, etc to cook lol.
> *
> I'm a baker but I clean as I go.  I hate having to do it after everything is done.



Omg i thought my boyfriend was the only one who did this. He literally will use 8 plates, 3 pans and 20 utensils to cook one meal. I'm just like WHYYY, it's my ultimate pet peeveullhair:. Sometimes he uses so many dishes that i can't even fit them all into the dishwasher at once..


----------



## caitlin1214

Hobbsy said:


> They like things clean but pee in their one piece outfits. It's a wonderful world.



It's true. (But it's so gross whenever you say it out loud, isn't it?)


----------



## mkr

I would love to see the K's do an episode where there are no maids, chefs, assistants, makeup artists for a week.  They would implode.


----------



## Hobbsy

caitlin1214 said:


> It's true. (But it's so gross whenever you say it out loud, isn't it?)


It really is! &#128552;&#128552;


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ha, I'd say this is something I am in agreement with. I'm Indian and we do love our chilies, fresh green chilies, red chili powder, red dried chilies etc - all yum!!







dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] I'm Indonesian. I put chili in everything, literally. For me for tastes 10 times better with when it's spicy.




I love Indian and Indonesian food!  
I love spicy food, my maid though takes it to the extreme.  

My husband doesn't like spicy food at all--he can't handle it.  My daughter likes slightly spicy....so I cook the dish and then tailor it to everyone's spice level.

*******
I almost forgot this was a Khloe thread since she is so boring.  I don't know why people are surprised her home is so tidy.  Considering she has nothing to do, she would have plenty of time to clean even if she didn't have a maid.


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> To the corner [emoji1314]


----------



## twinkle.tink

bag-princess said:


> so do i.  my husband is the one that cooks - and i have clean up duty.  i honestly prefer it because i would so much rather NOT have to cook!  but he will use almost every pot,pan,bowl and utensil in the kitchen so when i have to clean up after him it ain't pretty!



 Love all the cooking talk.

I must admit, I am the messiest cook and baker. I try, but fail miserable at cleaning as I go. I do, do a clean and organization after because my DS15 is responsible for the kitchen.  I don't know how one time to clean...I always have something to stir or chop  I try not to leave a tornado for him, but I do use too many pots, pans and utensils.  I am always saying, where did my spoon go?


----------



## Jikena

mkr said:


> I would love to see the K's do an episode where there are no maids, chefs, assistants, makeup artists for a week.  They would implode.



Yes !


----------



## Jikena

We usually never see maids on their show (I think ? At least I never noticed) but I remember once, in the old episodes, when Kim was still living in her flat (so that must have been season 2-3), there was this little second where we could see a maid taking care of the laundry in the back.


----------



## Lejic

Jikena said:


> We usually never see maids on their show (I think ? At least I never noticed) but I remember once, in the old episodes, when Kim was still living in her flat (so that must have been season 2-3), there was this little second where we could see a maid taking care of the laundry in the back.




I haven't watched every single episode but the ones I have watched don't have any help in them; must be edited out. That said, a few times I remember them referring to maids. Like one episode where Khloe was talking about how Rob made her maid take his breakfast to him every morning or something like that.

I guess the maids aren't carrying enough vandalized Birkins to get screen time!


----------



## bag-princess

twinkle.tink said:


> Love all the cooking talk.
> 
> I must admit, I am the messiest cook and baker. I try, but fail miserable at cleaning as I go. I do, do a clean and organization after because my DS15 is responsible for the kitchen.  I don't know how one time to clean...I always have something to stir or chop  I try not to leave a tornado for him, but I do use too many pots, pans and utensils.  *I am always saying, where did my spoon go?*




  well he has no problem finding his spoon - he has several of them lying around!!! LOL   i used to try and clean up as he went along but then he would be looking for something and it would already be washed or in the diswasher waiting to be so now i know to just wait until he is all done!  it is worth it though because he is the best cook!!! 





Jikena said:


> *We usually never see maids on their show* (I think ? At least I never noticed) but I remember once, in the old episodes, when Kim was still living in her flat (so that must have been season 2-3), there was this little second where we could see a maid taking care of the laundry in the back.




did they have one or two running around when doing the episodes leading up to Khloe's wedding??  that is the only time i have ever watched their show - saw 2 or 3 epi's and that was it after they got married.  have not watched since.





Oryx816 said:


> I love Indian and Indonesian food!
> I love spicy food, my maid though takes it to the extreme.
> *My husband doesn't like spicy food at all--he can't handle it. * My daughter likes slightly spicy....so I cook the dish and then tailor it to every
> one's spice level.
> 
> *******
> I almost forgot this was a Khloe thread since she is so boring.  I don't know why people are surprised her home is so tidy.  Considering she has nothing to do, she would have plenty of time to clean even if she didn't have a maid.





that is me - i don't like spicy food at all!  but my husband and our boys LOVE it so he will do it very mild for me.  


ITA with you about poor Khloe - she has nothing else to do and since she has no husband or kids or pets then i guess her home should be spotless!


----------



## berrydiva

What's the big deal if they have house keepers or assistants?


----------



## DiorT

Rob even has help.  Housekeeper opened door for Khloe when she went to see his new house.  They can't function without someone going out for their salads and Starbucks.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Glamour sent me an email "Breaking News: Khloe chops off hair" 

WTF


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> Glamour sent me an email "Breaking News: Khloe chops off hair"
> 
> WTF




Hair or extension? Tired of these birds claiming chopping off their hair when it's actually extension.


----------



## Lejic

berrydiva said:


> What's the big deal if they have house keepers or assistants?




Doesn't matter at all; I was just saying that that might be why they're used to having a very clean house constantly.


----------



## Hobbsy

berrydiva said:


> What's the big deal if they have house keepers or assistants?


Agree. If I had the $ I'd have a chef, housekeeper, driver, gardener, pool boy/s.......


----------



## Leelee786

Hobbsy said:


> Agree. If I had the $ I'd have a chef, housekeeper, driver, gardener, pool boy/s.......




+100000000 lol


----------



## Oryx816

Glitterandstuds said:


> Glamour sent me an email "Breaking News: Khloe chops off hair"
> 
> WTF




:yawn: Can we get back to the cooking discussion?


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> What's the big deal if they have house keepers or assistants?



This.  I have a maid that comes in every other week and I live in a condo. Hubby called it the "epitome of lazy" so I said he's more than welcome to clean everything himself... He quickly shut up.


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> This.  I have a maid that comes in every other week and I live in a condo. Hubby called it the "epitome of lazy" so I said he's more than welcome to clean everything himself... He quickly shut up.



I remember folks chastising Kourtney for having a nanny not too long ago...


----------



## mkr

I don't think they show the maids in the show because they probably have to pay them.


----------



## WishList986

Hobbsy said:


> Agree. If I had the $ I'd have a chef, housekeeper, driver, gardener, pool boy/s.......



Sign me up for pool boys, I can do the rest myself


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I don't think they show the maids in the show because they probably have to pay them.



They've shown them rarely. But i think the main reason is cause they want folks to actually believe they clean their mansions all by themselves. 

*show biz voice* Make em' all relatable-like...yah know better to tha public


----------



## mkr

They can't really think we're that stupid.  They bring in make-up artists to get ready for a party!


----------



## Hobbsy

WishList986 said:


> Sign me up for pool boys, I can do the rest myself


Heehee....love it! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> They can't really think we're that stupid.  They bring in make-up artists to get ready for a party!


mmmhmmm and Kris got her hair styled at home. But they very rarely show the help. Cause they want to give that impression they do it..

This is what I think - don't know if its true. But from watching the show especially when Khoe was married to Lam Lam she would give that impression she was the house wife... 

Which we all know is a - NO


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> They can't really think we're that stupid.  They bring in make-up artists to get ready for a party!





Some people are that stupid. They talk out of both sides of their mouths! One minute they want you to believe that they have so much money but the next minute they are just ordinary hard working people.


----------



## Lounorada

Yikes, she's lookin' rough... 
I'm convinced they only have those distorted, fun-house mirrors in their homes because they definitely don't have mirrors that tell the truth 

Tumblr


----------



## terebina786

Is shape wear as clothes a thing now?

Her hair looks terrible and fried.


----------



## tweegy

I thought Kim looked just jacked but khloe has taken her place. Why did she go so over board with the cosmetic stuff...


----------



## knasarae

terebina786 said:


> Is shape wear as clothes a thing now?



I was about to ask the same.


----------



## caitlin1214

No. No to her hair and no to the bathing suit, undergarment thing she's trying to pass off as outerwear.


----------



## mkr

Wonder if she knows her face is a different color than the rest of her body...


----------



## Star1231

Where's her coat from?


----------



## guccimamma

i gotta believe those jeans are 50% spandex. yuck. look like walmart jeans.


----------



## Lounorada

Star1231 said:


> Where's her coat from?


 House of CB
http://www.houseofcb.com/fabienne-rose-gold-satin-duster-coat-en.html


----------



## berrydiva

Hobbsy said:


> Agree. If I had the $ I'd have a chef, housekeeper, driver, gardener, pool boy/s.......


me too!


----------



## Sugarstained

I'd make sure that my driver, gardener, and pool boy were all top-notch eye candy...and I don't have a car, garden, or pool.


----------



## aleksandras

Her hair looks gross  She needs to get it fixed


----------



## myown

Hobbsy said:


> Agree. If I had the $ I'd have a chef, housekeeper, driver, gardener, pool boy/s.......



or at least someone who cleans the windows


but if yu have a big house, you can´t do everything by yourself


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> Wonder if she knows her face is a different color than the rest of her body...



that reminds me of when my classmates started to do makeup when we were little and you could totally see the borders 
you know, that time when people thought yellow hair would look like natural blonde


----------



## Glitterandstuds

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

Caitlin though?!!!! :lolots:


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Caitlin though?!!!! :lolots:




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

Ya&#8217;ll better sit down because of what I&#8217;m about to say..................Setting aside all the hair touching which is yucky when one cooks, I actually think that Khloe is kinda comfortable in the kitchen!!!!! She enjoys baking and doesn&#8217;t claim to be an expert at it.  I&#8217;ve never seen her this genuine. You go, Khloe!!!!! Wondered why she was using a hand mixer but then realized it probably worked better filming wise for some reason. The tin foil for easy clean up was stupid and even she found it got in the way of preparing the dessert. Guessing tin foil along with William Sonoma (name on her apron) sprung for the spot.


----------



## arnott

I thought that magazine cover was a joke someone online made up, then I saw it at the grocery store today!  :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Life & Style???

Yeah. Sure.


----------



## Jikena

Oh boy, Khloe's face


----------



## Lola69

Glitterandstuds said:


> View attachment 3377922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



To throw Caitlin in there is just wrong imo :/


----------



## caitlin1214

If that were true, that'll be one long, screwed up episode of Maury.


(Sidebar: A cab driver once asked me my name. I told him and he said, "Oh! Like Caitlyn Jenner!" I replied, "Yes, but my name is spelled correctly."


----------



## pinkfeet

This signature pic is really too big.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> Yikes, she's lookin' rough...
> I'm convinced they only have those distorted, fun-house mirrors in their homes because they definitely don't have mirrors that tell the truth
> 
> Tumblr


She looks like Miley Cyrus' mom.
(tho I've never seen her mother before)


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> She looks like Miley Cyrus' mom.
> (tho I've never seen her mother before)



Yes!  We are of like mind....

When I saw this pic I thought this is some rough trailer park Miley Cyrus drag impersonator.


----------



## caitlin1214

pinkfeet said:


> This signature pic is really too big.


Fixed it! (Its size bothered me, as well.)

Sorry about that, everyone.


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## berrydiva

I like that dress but the spanx underneath is a mess.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I like that dress but the spanx underneath is a mess.


Word.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> I like that dress but the spanx underneath is a mess.


me too but NOT on her and her diaper big ass


----------



## nashpoo

View attachment 3393341


She looks tiny! I wish I had her legs [emoji24]


----------



## bisousx

Went to Vegas with my girls this weekend, who are shorter than me. I literally felt like the Khloe of the group in some of the photos, lol! And I'm 5'4".


----------



## terebina786

bisousx said:


> Went to Vegas with my girls this weekend, who are shorter than me. I literally felt like the Khloe of the group in some of the photos, lol! And I'm 5'4".



Apparently I'm 5'3" (which I don't believe) and I always feel taller than all my friends because in pics I look taller - heels or no heels.


----------



## V0N1B2

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3393333
> View attachment 3393341
> View attachment 3393335
> 
> She looks tiny! I wish I had her legs [emoji24]


Did Kourtney take that pic with her iPhone 2G?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

V0N1B2 said:


> Did Kourtney take that pic with her iPhone 2G?



Those are snapchat screenshots, they're usually always sh!tty quality, unfortunately.


----------



## nashpoo

V0N1B2 said:


> Did Kourtney take that pic with her iPhone 2G?



Sorry, I had to screen shot from SC bahah. It's hard to screen shot when it's a video that you can't pause [emoji28]


----------



## V0N1B2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those are snapchat screenshots, they're usually always sh!tty quality, unfortunately.





nashpoo said:


> Sorry, I had to screen shot from SC bahah. It's hard to screen shot when it's a video that you can't pause [emoji28]


Ah, I see.  Thanks for the info, ladies   I've never seen a snapchat before.
@nashpoo, I didn't realize you "took" the photo, I just assumed it was posted on their Instagram or something.
So do you have to be snapchat friends with them to receive their message/picture?  I always thought snapchat was something people used to send a picture between friends. That you only got to look at once for five seconds and then it disappeared into the clouds.  Or something guys use to send dick pix.


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> Ah, I see.  Thanks for the info, ladies   I've never seen a snapchat before.
> @nashpoo, I didn't realize you "took" the photo, I just assumed it was posted on their Instagram or something.
> So do you have to be snapchat friends with them to receive their message/picture?  I always thought snapchat was something people used to send a picture between friends. That you only got to look at once for five seconds and then it disappeared into the clouds.  Or something guys use to send dick pix.


What pix???


----------



## terebina786

V0N1B2 said:


> Ah, I see.  Thanks for the info, ladies   I've never seen a snapchat before.
> @nashpoo, I didn't realize you "took" the photo, I just assumed it was posted on their Instagram or something.
> So do you have to be snapchat friends with them to receive their message/picture?  I always thought snapchat was something people used to send a picture between friends. *That you only got to look at once for five seconds and then it disappeared into the clouds.  Or something guys use to send dick pix. *



That was the original intention. Now it's a whole social media platform on it's own.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> I like that dress but the spanx underneath is a mess.


I actually prefer seeing Spanx underneath than actual underwear.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I watched KUWTK the other day and I swear Khloe is in love with Rob, her reactions to him and Chyna are that of a jealous person. Also why do they all hate Chyna?? Kylie & Tyga are the ones that broke that family up. Also who the eff is Khloe and why does everyone have to report to her on everything?? She really is miserable


----------



## redney

Glitterandstuds said:


> I watched KUWTK the other day and I swear Khloe is in love with Rob, her reactions to him and Chyna are that of a jealous person. Also why do they all hate Chyna?? Kylie & Tyga are the ones that broke that family up. Also who the eff is Khloe and why does everyone have to report to her on everything?? She really is miserable


Don't read too much into this staged show. Check out how fake it all is. http://jezebel.com/rob-kardashians-kiss-and-make-up-with-his-sisters-was-m-1783143713


----------



## whimsic

Yeah I don't understand why _they _hate Chyna. Their slutty little sister is the one who slept with her fiance. 

Khloe only looks like a giant when she stands next to her hobbit sisters. She's like what, 5'7"?


----------



## bisousx

When you guys use Chyna and Khloe in the same post, I get confused b/c I forget you're talking about Blac Chyna lol.

RIP to the original Chyna, basically, Khloe is her doppleganger.


----------



## arnott

bisousx said:


> When you guys use Chyna and Khloe in the same post, I get confused b/c I forget you're talking about Blac Chyna lol.
> 
> RIP to the original Chyna, basically, Khloe is her doppleganger.



Same here!   I thought people were calling Khloe 'Chyna', the same way they call her Chewie!  lol


----------



## kittenslingerie

whimsic said:


> Yeah I don't understand why _they _hate Chyna. Their slutty little sister is the one who slept with her fiance.
> 
> *Khloe only looks like a giant when she stands next to her hobbit sisters. She's like what, 5'7"?*



This^ She's hardly a giant however her sisters are certainly short with short legs to match.


----------



## bag-princess

she wants spousal support!?!?!   or is he requesting it be denied thinking she may ask for it?



*Lamar Odom Asks Judge to Deny Spousal Support to Khloé Kardashian as He Responds to Divorce Filing*

staff@people.com (Naja Rayne),People 8 hours ago 

Lamar Odom has responded to Khloé Kardashian's divorce filing. 
According to court documents obtained by PEOPLE, Odom, 36, responded to Kardashian's May filing, agreeing with the reality star who cited "irreconcilable differences" for the cause of their divorce. 
Odom has also requested that the judge deny spousal support to Kardashian, 32. The pair first filed for divorce in 2013, but the _Keeping up with the Kardashians_ star called off the divorce in October of last year after Odom suffered an overdose.


https://www.yahoo.com/news/lamar-odom-asks-judge-deny-053958323.html


----------



## bisousx

I don't think it's a big deal, it's a yes or no question that you have to answer IIRC.


----------



## tweegy

What in VC Andrews is Khloes deal being so mad at sox for getting married. I'm watching the epi from last night and she's being cray .... Like tots cray


----------



## redney

tweegy said:


> What in VC Andrews is Khloes deal being so mad at sox for getting married. I'm watching the epi from last night and she's being cray .... Like tots cray


Causing a scene about it gives her more airtime.


----------



## DiorT

*LAMAR ODOMDRUNK, VOMITING AND REMOVED FROM DELTA FLIGHT*






*Lamar Odom* was taken off a Delta flight Monday night after getting wasted in the airport lounge and vomiting on the plane ... TMZ has learned.

Lamar went to the Delta lounge at LAX before boarding a red-eye for NYC, and according to eyewitnesses was pounding down beers and whisky. By the time he got on the flight, we're told he was wasted. 

Two passengers in first class tell TMZ, Lamar went to 4B and sat down, but as the plane was about to pull back he bolted for the front, threw up in the galley and then walked in the bathroom and with the door open threw up again. When he came out of the bathroom, we're told he had vomit on his clothes.






The passengers tell us the flight attendants "gently" escorted Lamar off the plane, and a cleaning crew came on board to deal with the mess. The flight attendants put Lamar's carry-on belongings in a plastic bag and removed them from the plane.

Ten minutes later, Lamar suddenly reappeared and walked down the aisle -- with vomit still on his sweatpants -- and took his seat again. Minutes later, we're told Lamar got up and went back to the bathroom, using the heads of people in their seats to steady his balance.  

One of the passengers told the flight attendant, "Don't you know his history? I don't want a dead body at 30,000 feet." Lamar was again removed from the plane and the flight took off, arriving to NYC 40 minutes late.


----------



## chowlover2

Obviously Lammy did not learn from previous mistakes.


----------



## mkr

Shoulda stayed away from those Kardashians.  They turn men into drunken lunatics.


----------



## coconutsboston

Boy, he really learned his lesson!


----------



## Jayne1

Poor flight attendants have to clean up his mess.


----------



## tweegy

Well if nearly dying doesn't sober someone up...


----------



## mkr

Maybe tell him he's stuck with her forever.  That'll sober his @ss up!


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> Maybe tell him he's stuck with her forever.  That'll sober his @ss up!


Or the opposite!


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> What in _*VC Andrews *_is Khloes deal being so mad at sox for getting married. I'm watching the epi from last night and she's being cray .... Like tots cray



OMG!!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Regardless of the Kardashian circus and all the other stuff that has gone down with Lamar, I feel terrible for him  and his family. This is tragic error.


----------



## Stephie2800

mkr said:


> Shoulda stayed away from those Kardashians.  They turn men into drunken lunatics.



Or into WOMEN!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim and Kylie have hundreds of millions of fashion followers.

And Khloe Kardashian is clearly one of them.

The 32-year-old headed for lunch in a cleavage-baring denim outfit — almost the exact same one previously rocked by both her big and little sisters.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aight-Kim-Kylie-s-wardrobe.html#ixzz4EbsDZb00


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. That hair length really does suit her very well...kind of how Halle Berry looks her best with her short pixie cut.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That's not a bad look at all.


----------



## Stephie2800

Ok, Khloe looks great. She really slimmed down and her hair is on point!


----------



## coconutsboston

Khloe looks very good here.


----------



## Jayne1

Her weave is out -- yes?


----------



## caitlin1214

tweegy said:


> What in VC Andrews is Khloes deal being so mad at sox for getting married. I'm watching the epi from last night and she's being cray .... Like tots cray



I see what you did there!


----------



## White Orchid

Zzzzz...


----------



## Sasha2012

Blac Chyna's sizzling romance with her brother Rob Kardashian is a source of contention on the latest series of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

But it seems like Khloe Kardashian has called it truce with the video vixen as she strutted her stuff to meet up with her for dinner with Casa Vega, California on Saturday.

Putting on a bold display, the 32-year-old reality star ditched her bra as she flaunted her perky assets in a skin-tight bodysuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...soon-sister-law-Blac-Chyna.html#ixzz4Ehq7wqFZ


----------



## berrydiva

She's been looking good lately.


----------



## mkr

Is it show your aerolas day?


----------



## terebina786

I like her denim on denim outfit.  I need that skirt


----------



## glamourous1098

God forbid we forget for even a moment that Khloe has nipples.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks just like her knifed up Mama in the second pic. Shame these people can't leave their faces alone.


----------



## AEGIS

Is this all that they do now? Show aereola ?


----------



## White Orchid

AEGIS said:


> Is this all that they do now? Show aereola ?


Well in fairness to Khloe, she does like to show off her camel toe on occasion too, so go easy on he yeah?  Might as well get a preview of what all those basket-ballers/rappers have seen/touched (never to return) till the next ho-seeker tells her to get on her knees.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Blac Chyna's sizzling romance with her brother Rob Kardashian is a source of contention on the latest series of Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> But it seems like Khloe Kardashian has called it truce with the video vixen as she strutted her stuff to meet up with her for dinner with Casa Vega, California on Saturday.
> 
> Putting on a bold display, the 32-year-old reality star ditched her bra as she flaunted her perky assets in a skin-tight bodysuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...soon-sister-law-Blac-Chyna.html#ixzz4Ehq7wqFZ



Those implants look horrible.    She looked better before.


----------



## scarlet555

arnott said:


> Those implants look horrible.    She looked better before.


LOL, all I saw was her yellow Birkin, now look what you made me see and can't unsee... yep, horrible-people with this much fame and money surely can afford a good breast surgeon, or are these the standards, like balloon under a thin t-shirt look?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So Chloe Mortez tweets that people need to get their heads out of a hole & start worrying about the REAL issues in the world (She was referencing Kim K/Taylor) and Khloe tweets back a photo of Chloe side by side one in her bikini top and another on a guys back and he has her bum cheeks open and says "Is this the hole you are talking about" and she looks like the biggest idiot because the second pic wasn't even Chloe it was some random women, Chloe clapped back with the full pic of her bikini saying "side note" everyone has turned on Khloe. LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Khloe takes pride in being a rude loudmouth but it's not cute or funny. It's like she's a bored, obnoxious seventh grader mean girl.


----------



## AEGIS

Glitterandstuds said:


> So Chloe Mortez tweets that people need to get their heads out of a hole & start worrying about the REAL issues in the world (She was referencing Kim K/Taylor) and Khloe tweets back a photo of Chloe side by side one in her bikini top and another on a guys back and he has her bum cheeks open and says "Is this the hole you are talking about" and she looks like the biggest idiot because the second pic wasn't even Chloe it was some random women, Chloe clapped back with the full pic of her bikini saying "side note" everyone has turned on Khloe. LOL



Khloe is so f-ing dumb.  She said 'refrain from commenting on my family or our business' Please!! Your family makes the entire world privy to their business. You are on reality tv and snapchat.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's lame. She saw Twitter rallying behind Kim and wanted a piece of the action but ended up looking dumb AF. Just loud, wrong and stupid.


----------



## WishList986

All the nipple lately (with every celebrity) reminds me of that Sex and the City episode with the fake nipples lol. I actually like the trend, its sexy and liberating


----------



## berrydiva

She's going to come across the wrong one someday. She knows not to mess with certain people. I'm sure she's never come out her face to someone like Nicki Minaj. She's weak and likes to attack people who she knows will not really come for her.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> All the nipple lately (with every celebrity) reminds me of that Sex and the City episode with the fake nipples lol. I actually like the trend, its sexy and liberating


Nipples...female nipples are so bothersome to [del]people[/del] women. It's just weird to me.


----------



## arnott

scarlet555 said:


> LOL, all I saw was her yellow Birkin, *now look what you made me see and can't unsee... *yep, horrible-people with this much fame and money surely can afford a good breast surgeon, or are these the standards, like balloon under a thin t-shirt look?



LOL!  No bra and they look like there are bolted on and pointing in different directions!


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's lame. She saw Twitter rallying behind Kim and wanted a piece of the action but ended up looking dumb AF. Just loud, wrong and stupid.



Whenever  Khloe picks fights she looks like an idiot.    I think someone here said before that Khloe only tries to bully people she thinks are weaker than her.  She probably just thought Chloe would be an easy target since she's a teenager!


----------



## mkr

Khloe is always loud and/or shreiking. My daughter was rocking my grandson to sleep and she was on tv and started screaming and woke him up.


----------



## arnott

This keeps getting better:

Ruby came to Chloe's defense as she said:  'Yo Khloe I thought you were rad when I met you but this is awful and this is a 19 year old girl'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-instinct-protect-family.html#ixzz4EnKO0XvW

Khloe claims she is the last person to bully.


----------



## Lounorada

Who let Khlouahua out of her kennel again?  That fool is always barking for no reason, like a disobedient dog.
Someone needs to publicly tell her to STFU and put her firmly back in her place.


----------



## Ladybug09

tweegy said:


> Well if nearly dying doesn't sober someone up...


Then dying definitely will! With his antics, I really don't think he wants to live.


----------



## Ladybug09

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks just like her knifed up Mama in the second pic. Shame these people can't leave their faces alone.


Doesn't she. I can see some of Kourtney in her too.


----------



## Deco

WishList986 said:


> All the nipple lately (with every celebrity) reminds me of that Sex and the City episode with the fake nipples lol. I actually like the trend, its sexy and liberating


If this trend continues, nipples will lose their sex appeal.


----------



## WishList986

Decophile said:


> If this trend continues, nipples will lose their sex appeal.


I don't know about that. Yoga pants and leggings will never desexualize the booty


----------



## mkr

Unless Kim wears them spanx-less


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A nipple is a nipple, seeing them doesn't make me feel one way or another. Heck, if I weren't carrying these D-cups I would say eff a bra and free the nipple, too.

I'm more bothered by these stiff, waxy, plastic faces than I am by a titty.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Who let Khlouahua out of her kennel again?  That fool is always barking for no reason, like a disobedient dog.
> Someone needs to publicly tell her to STFU and put her firmly back in her place.


No one ever does. She gets away with so much and there are never repercussions.


----------



## Jayne1

This was Khloe's response to her posting that photo:

_ I’m the last person to bully but have an animal instinct to protect and defend my family. Refrain from commenting on my family and OUR business (and I will do the same) Now I hope everyone has a magical Monday! May peace be with you all_

https://www.facebook.com/KhloeKardashian/posts/10154366818662302


----------



## redney

They should keep THEIR business to themselves then.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was accused of bullying 19-year-old Chloë Grace Moretz after lashing out at the actress amid the Kim Kardashian and Taylor Swift feud on Sunday.

And the following day, Khloe Kardashian got back to business as she stepped out in Beverly Hills to film for her family's reality show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

The 32-year-old was joined by a couple of well-built bodyguard along with sister Kendall Jenner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ullying-Chloe-Grace-Moretz.html#ixzz4Eq3EVLcN


----------



## dangerouscurves

Glitterandstuds said:


> So Chloe Mortez tweets that people need to get their heads out of a hole & start worrying about the REAL issues in the world (She was referencing Kim K/Taylor) and Khloe tweets back a photo of Chloe side by side one in her bikini top and another on a guys back and he has her bum cheeks open and says "Is this the hole you are talking about" and she looks like the biggest idiot because the second pic wasn't even Chloe it was some random women, Chloe clapped back with the full pic of her bikini saying "side note" everyone has turned on Khloe. LOL



Khole is soooo dumb! Bish must know her family fortune come from exposing their family dramas.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She was accused of bullying 19-year-old Chloë Grace Moretz after lashing out at the actress amid the Kim Kardashian and Taylor Swift feud on Sunday.
> 
> And the following day, Khloe Kardashian got back to business as she stepped out in Beverly Hills to film for her family's reality show, Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> The 32-year-old was joined by a couple of well-built bodyguard along with sister Kendall Jenner.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ullying-Chloe-Grace-Moretz.html#ixzz4Eq3EVLcN



She looks like an ugly pic on that first picture. My aplogy to all the ugly pigs.


----------



## AEGIS

Chloe, I just realized they have the same name, should just used a screenshot from Kim's sex tape to shut her sister up


----------



## mkr

These reality TV stars put their lives out there for us all and then they don't want us to talk about them.

If I don't want anyone talking about my business I shut up.  It hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> If this trend continues, nipples will lose their sex appeal.


Cleavage have not made boobs lose their sex appeal. Nipples have been around since forever....their sex appeal isn't going anywhere.


----------



## berrydiva

I actually can't wait to see Khloe get bust in her mouth by someone she least expected. I'm no advocate for violence but some people just need a quick one to humble them.

Was Chloe's comments even about Kim's snapchat drag?


----------



## Deco

WishList986 said:


> I don't know about that. Yoga pants and leggings will never desexualize the booty


I'm not talking about nipples showing through clothes, as they have forever.  I'm talking about the newer trend of showing everything under sheer "covers" that might as well not be there at all.  If everyone did this and it became commonplace to display nipples full on (like Kim K., Rhianna, and miley's ubiquitous privates), they will lose the power they once had.


----------



## guccimamma

she's insecure and gross.  she uses her family as an excuse to say revolting things to people.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Cleavage have not made boobs lose their sex appeal. Nipples have been around since forever....their sex appeal isn't going anywhere.


And that's my point.  Cleavage displays and hints at what's underneath the clothes.   You need clothes to create cleavage.  Yoga pants do the same.  Contours, shapes, protrusions, hints, etc., all signal and enhance sexual appeal.  Being full on naked and displaying everything, if it becomes common place, will diminish sexual appeal.

My comment is in response to the Official Areola Day celebrated by the K sisters.  If it becomes a trend for clothing to showcase your areolas, they will lose their appeal over time.  Overstimulation leads to dulling the nerve.


----------



## berrydiva

Decophile said:


> And that's my point.  Cleavage displays and hints at what's underneath the clothes.   You need clothes to create cleavage.  Yoga pants do the same.  Contours, shapes, protrusions, hints, etc., all signal and enhance sexual appeal.  Being full on naked and displaying everything, if it becomes common place, will diminish sexual appeal.
> 
> My comment is in response to the Official Areola Day celebrated by the K sisters.  If it becomes a trend for clothing to showcase your areolas, they will lose their appeal over time.  Overstimulation leads to dulling the nerve.


Meh. I disagree but I also know that seeing nipples, going commando, wearing leggings, the female body in general upsets folks around these parts so what do I know...lol.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> I actually can't wait to see Khloe get bust in her mouth by someone she least expected. I'm no advocate for violence but some people just need a quick one to humble them.
> 
> Was Chloe's comments even about Kim's snapchat drag?


me too!!
some people choose to ignore which the other think is weakness
NO honey, its just me not going down to your nasty level
after all these years, i hope someone can teach her a lesson
she has a foul mouth which she seems so proud about
well her mother is kris after all so....

here
link to the tweets :http://www.theconfidentialfiles.com/2016/03/kim-kardashian-and-chloe-moretz-fights.html
chloe in my opinion never was offensive and even if she did, kim could've easily ignore her
but kim saw chloe as an easy target and bashed her


----------



## berrydiva

Viva La Fashion said:


> me too!!
> some people choose to ignore which the other think is weakness
> NO honey, its just me not going down to your nasty level
> after all these years, i hope someone can teach her a lesson
> she has a foul mouth which she seems so proud about
> well her mother is kris after all so....
> 
> here
> link to the tweets :http://www.theconfidentialfiles.com/2016/03/kim-kardashian-and-chloe-moretz-fights.html
> chloe in my opinion never was offensive and even if she did, kim could've easily ignore her
> but kim saw chloe as an easy target and bashed her


But this is the old one. In her tweet last night, it seems so general and I have no idea if she was even addressing the mess with Kimyelor Swiftwestdashian.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Cleavage have not made boobs lose their sex appeal. Nipples have been around since forever....their sex appeal isn't going anywhere.



i'm in my 40s, nipples/no bra/tube tops were a thing when i was a kid (as i remember).
doesn't bother me at all, but it's a case-by case thing...obviously some shouldn't indulge in the look.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Meh. I disagree but I also know that seeing nipples, going commando, wearing leggings, the female body in general upsets folks around these parts so what do I know...lol.


It doesn't upset me.  I'm noting that the more you reveal to the point it becomes common, the less noticeable it becomes.  In societies where they don't wear clothes at all, they're not constantly stimulated.  Then there are places like Iran after the revolution when overnight concealing all female body shapes became the law. The mandatory uniform was a long sleeved, full length tent dress over loose pants because you couldn't even hint at a waist and hips.  The accidental bare ankle sighting became sexual.  Entertainers have to keep raising the bar on revealing outfits (or lack thereof), because the old reveals lose their punch.  Wearing bottoms at all now is passé and it's not cutting edge unless butt cheeks are showing.  I thought my point was axiomatic.  Guess there's no such thing in a community this large and diverse.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Kardashian sisters aren't afraid to show off their curvaceous figures.

And 32-year-old Khloe did exactly that as she made her way to the Milk Studios in Hollywood, California to film Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Tuesday.

The brunette-turned-blonde styled her wavy locks into a high ponytail as she accessorized with a pair of giant hoop earrings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nk-dress-heads-KUWTK-shoot.html#ixzz4EuRgLo5x


----------



## AEGIS

And yet....still can't get a man. And yes I know a man ain't everything but it is to these basic women.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I don't mind an areola or 2, I'll.even take the camel toe but, the last dentist visit really gave her an MJ nose. They all are wearing that generic nose. It's truly depressing to look at. She had a fine nose before and now it's almost gone

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> The Kardashian sisters aren't afraid to show off their curvaceous figures.
> 
> And 32-year-old Khloe did exactly that as she made her way to the Milk Studios in Hollywood, California to film Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Tuesday.
> 
> The brunette-turned-blonde styled her wavy locks into a high ponytail as she accessorized with a pair of giant hoop earrings.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nk-dress-heads-KUWTK-shoot.html#ixzz4EuRgLo5x



Where's Lou? I need her to ID these shoes.


----------



## chowlover2

AEGIS said:


> And yet....still can't get a man. And yes I know a man ain't everything but it is to these basic women.



Agreed! I think it's the only reason Kim is hanging on to Kanye. She knows she won't get anyone else.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> The Kardashian sisters aren't afraid to show off their curvaceous figures.
> 
> And 32-year-old Khloe did exactly that as she made her way to the Milk Studios in Hollywood, California to film Keeping Up With The Kardashians on Tuesday.
> 
> The brunette-turned-blonde styled her wavy locks into a high ponytail as she accessorized with a pair of giant hoop earrings.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nk-dress-heads-KUWTK-shoot.html#ixzz4EuRgLo5x


She looks super cute here!


----------



## Vienna

Wow you never really see Khloe walking around with a Chanel classic flap!


----------



## terebina786

I like her dress.  I find Khloe's fashion sense more relatable than Kim's now.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks cute but that behind looks like a diaper. I'm a sucker for a good tank dress, they are a summer staple for me.


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> Where's Lou? I need her to ID these shoes.


Giuseppe Zanotti 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Giuseppe-Zanotti-Strappy-Suede-110mm-Sandal-Blush/prod191130242/p.prod


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! I think it's the only reason Kim is hanging on to Kanye. She knows she won't get anyone else.



This is what made me realize just how pathetic the Ks are. The way the whole family celebrates his antics and bad behavior is unbelievable.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> But this is the old one. In her tweet last night, it seems so general and I have no idea if she was even addressing the mess with Kimyelor Swiftwestdashian.


http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/chloe-moretz-vs-kardashians-look-8442998
i thought your talking about the old feud 
chloe was basically speaking in general never really pointing fingers or being specific
but miss diaper ass had to step in
it was really nasty!
even the actress from OITNB rose ruby called khloe out saying shes just 19
when you think about it, khloe is behaving as a teenager herself
when chloe is more civilized than her 
smh.....


----------



## Viva La Fashion

guccimamma said:


> she's insecure and gross.  she uses her family as an excuse to say revolting things to people.


exactly that girl has more profound issues than chloe!
starting with, whos her real father?


----------



## Vienna

Viva La Fashion said:


> exactly that girl has more profound issues than chloe!
> starting with, whos her real father?



[emoji23] I've heard the truth is pretty well known by people in Cali who her real father is.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Giuseppe Zanotti
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Giuseppe-Zanotti-Strappy-Suede-110mm-Sandal-Blush/prod191130242/p.prod


Thank you!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks really good in the latest pics. Her weight is perfect for her IMO.


----------



## caitlin1214

AEGIS said:


> Khloe is so f-ing dumb.  She said 'refrain from commenting on my family or our business' Please!! Your family makes the entire world privy to their business. You are on reality tv and snapchat.



I know! You almost want to say, "Then stop doing stupid shizz and we won't comment on it!" 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A nipple is a nipple, seeing them doesn't make me feel one way or another. Heck, if I weren't carrying these D-cups I would say eff a bra and free the nipple, too.
> 
> *I'm more bothered by these stiff, waxy, plastic faces than I am by a titty.*


^^ Agreed.

Reminds me of a story: 
My parents and I were in St. Maarten and we were on the beach. A woman in a beach chair next to ours was laying out in the sun and she had unclipped her bikini top to get an even tan. The guy at the hotel bar went around taking people's drink orders and, when he got to her, she sat up and ordered. 

That led to us introducing ourselves to each other, and the whole time, this lady is topless. And nobody batted an eyelash. 



AEGIS said:


> Chloe, I just realized they have the same name, should just used a screenshot from Kim's sex tape to shut her sister up


Haha! Or said something like, "That's not me. This is me, from Neighbors 2 and at least my azz is real."


----------



## caitlin1214

Khloe tries to be cool and sexy and edgy, but she just comes across as an oaf when she attacks people for talking about her family the way she does.


----------



## tweegy

http://www.tmz.com/2016/07/21/odell-beckham-jr-khloe-kardashian-dated/

Khloe, Khloe, Khloe... tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## mkr

Khloe innocent flirting?  I believe her.  No really...


----------



## Lounorada

chowlover2 said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, it takes two to flirt. He says he has a girl and it got him in trouble but he didn't look too bothered by Khloe being all over him and in his face judging by those pics.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, it takes two to flirt. He says he has a girl and it got him in trouble but he didn't look too bothered by Khloe being all over him and in his face judging by those pics.


well he didn't say he wasn't DTF just not dating her. Lol.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> well he didn't say he wasn't DTF just not dating her. Lol.


Word.


----------



## Vienna

She's so desperate, she can't find a single guy?


----------



## mkr

Vienna said:


> She's so desperate, she can't find a single guy?


Maybe in Indonesia or somewhere no one knows who she is.


----------



## guccimamma

do people still use the word skank?


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> do people still use the word skank?


In Oz we do


----------



## Oryx816

I'm astonished that she is familiar with the word "refrain", and that she used it correctly.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian spent the better part of Wednesday sweating it out at the gym.

The 32-year-old reality star proved that those tough gut-busting sessions are doing their job as she was spotted in not one but two revealing leotards at the Keeping Up With The Kardashians studio in Los Angeles' Van Nuys area on Thursday.

Khloe looked riveting in a clingy black top with a down-to-the-navel neckline before switching into a white version to go with her skintight, ripped denim capri shorts, which showcased her pert derriere to perfection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-cut-leotards-KUWTK-shoot.html#ixzz4F7g45qtD


----------



## mkr

Her butt looks smaller.


----------



## GoGlam

She has really lost weight!


----------



## terebina786

She looks great! I don't know how I feel about those shorts though..


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian spent the better part of Wednesday sweating it out at the gym.
> 
> The 32-year-old reality star proved that those tough gut-busting sessions are doing their job as she was spotted in not one but two revealing leotards at the Keeping Up With The Kardashians studio in Los Angeles' Van Nuys area on Thursday.
> 
> Khloe looked riveting in a clingy black top with a down-to-the-navel neckline before switching into a white version to go with her skintight, ripped denim capri shorts, which showcased her pert derriere to perfection.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...w-cut-leotards-KUWTK-shoot.html#ixzz4F7g45qtD


And in today's "What the hell is she wearing?!"

I legit cracked up at that outfit. Its just too ridiculous...


----------



## Oryx816

She looks like she is going to three different events--a pool party, a BBQ, and a dressy dinner.  Very schizophrenic outfit.


----------



## guccimamma

how do you leave the house like that?  she has so much money, and endless time on her hands....and this is what she chooses.


----------



## AEGIS

mkr said:


> Her butt looks smaller.



My God, I just thought her fake butt is huge. She generally looks better much thinner. Not her face though--that looks the same.


----------



## glamourous1098

Why did she think that outfit was good enough to wear it in multiple colors?  Once was more than enough.


----------



## summer2815

Her body looks amazing!  The outfits were sooooo close, but not quite.  Not sure why she has a constant camel toe all the time.


----------



## WishList986

She's got such nice legs! Definitely not hopping aboard the knee length short trend, but it was a nice outfit that was actually flattering


----------



## clydekiwi

Why does she always have a camel toe


----------



## legaldiva

Is this real?


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I'm kind of liking the knee length denim shorts. It's still sexy but not as revealing as when you're wearing short shorts. It's too damn hot for jeans.


----------



## mkr

She does look good I must say, now if she keeps her mouth shut she'd be desirable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she'd look cute in that outfit if it wasn't for her behind. I like the white better than the black.


----------



## Lounorada

AEGIS said:


> *My God, I just thought her fake butt is huge.* She generally looks better much thinner. Not her face though--that looks the same.



This.
Her fake behind looks bigger than ever, yet the rest of her is much smaller.
It must be magic...


----------



## labelwhore04

Her butt looks so ridiculous on her stick thin legs, it's so clearly fake and unnatural. Who is she trying to fool?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

The outfit(s) are atrocious but her body looks good.... It would look so much better sans the fake ass!!!


----------



## mkr

I think she got her nose subtly straightened out too.  It used to be pretty jacked but it looks straight.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

labelwhore04 said:


> Her butt looks so ridiculous on her stick thin legs, it's so clearly fake and unnatural. Who is she trying to fool?



Black men lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Maybe in Indonesia or somewhere no one knows who she is.



Lol! I don't think she's into Asians.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Black men lol



[emoji23]


----------



## kittenslingerie

labelwhore04 said:


> Her butt looks so ridiculous on her stick thin legs, it's so clearly fake and unnatural. Who is she trying to fool?


Her legs are stick thin? I see amazing legs, not stick thin and not Britney Spears overly muscular either.


----------



## berrydiva

kittenslingerie said:


> Her legs are stick thin? I see amazing legs, not stick thin and not Britney Spears overly muscular either.


Her legs are definitely sticks. They have no shape which I don't think she can control. She has no muscle definition at all...anywhere....which always makes me wonder what she's doing in the gym.


----------



## guccimamma

outfit is horrible. 

she looks relatively normal from the front, but then turns and shows the 20 pound sack of potatoes stuffed in her a$$


----------



## coconutsboston

guccimamma said:


> how do you leave the house like that?  she has so much money, and endless time on her hands....and this is what she chooses.


Have you seen her sister Kim?


----------



## arnott

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Black men lol





Her lips are looking ridiculous again.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> Her legs are definitely sticks. They have no shape which I don't think she can control. She has no muscle definition at all...anywhere....which always makes me wonder what she's doing in the gym.



trying to promote her healthy lifestyle app
where she acts/exercises like theres no tommorw
and yeah there is also a book she supposedly wrote about that revenge body oh la la
i love how her size shrunk overnight, and not like a let say a normal body?
i see big similarity with her and  new kims body
maybe there sharing the same dc? good for discounts


----------



## kittenslingerie

berrydiva said:


> Her legs are definitely sticks. They have no shape which I don't think she can control. She has no muscle definition at all...anywhere....which always makes me wonder what she's doing in the gym.


Different strokes for different jokes I suppose. I think her body and legs look amazing right now. She's like a shapely version of model type bod IMO. I think her Kardashian sisters all have short unattractive legs personally.


----------



## Furfamous

I love her body


----------



## myown

I´m lost in this Chloe- Kim - Khloe thing. can someone summerize?

when did it started when did it turned to Khloe? Why shaming Chloe now? (btw I love the name chloe, with c and the dots above the e)


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Her legs are definitely sticks. They have no shape which I don't think she can control. She has no muscle definition at all...anywhere....which always makes me wonder what she's doing in the gym.



I think she walks and immediately walk out of a secret side door, to go to her 'dentists'. 

Because I know some people no matter what can't build calf muscles, but she doesn't have definition ANYWHERE!  No arm muscles, no defined thighs, no 6 pack, no nothing!


----------



## mkr




----------



## Jayne1

^ I guess this was it. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I guess this was it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's lost 40 pounds - and hit the gym daily - since splitting from husband Lamar Odom in December 2013.

And Khloe Kardashian looked slimmer than ever as she showed off her incredibly toned body in San Diego on Wednesday.

The 32-year-old flaunted her tiny waist and toned shoulders in a strapless jumpsuit as celebrations for her grandmother's birthday continued.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dma-MJ-s-birthday-continue.html#ixzz4FiRSdRQo


----------



## Irishgal

I don't see toned shoulders.


----------



## mkr

Them lips doe...


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> View attachment 3423185


 Never forget


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe life must be absolute hell. She goes great lengths to get a man, lose weight, a perfect azz, perfect lips and she still fail.


----------



## redney

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe life must be absolute hell. She goes great lengths to get a man, lose weight, a perfect azz, perfect lips and she still fail.


She's still a Kardashian and carries the Kardashian kurse to any man she gets entangled with.


----------



## berrydiva

Immediate reaction and no particular order:
1. I like that jumpsuit
2. what are toned shoulders?
3. she lost a lot of weight - good for her, I guess, as that was her goal
4. she looks worn
5. Kim's outfit is cute
6. her weight loss no longer looks like a result of working out

bye!...till next time


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> She's lost 40 pounds - and hit the gym daily - since splitting from husband Lamar Odom in December 2013.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian looked slimmer than ever as she showed off her incredibly toned body in San Diego on Wednesday.
> 
> The 32-year-old flaunted her tiny waist and toned shoulders in a strapless jumpsuit as celebrations for her grandmother's birthday continued.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dma-MJ-s-birthday-continue.html#ixzz4FiRSdRQo



I really like what Khlo has going on here.


----------



## pinkfeet

I guess both her and Kim are back on the Cocaine and Adderall diet.


----------



## bagsforme

^I doubt it.  Kim has lost weight but not as good shape as Khloe.  If you follow Khloe on Snap, she works out hard daily.  She has been doing the work for the results.  To bad people can't be happy for her.


----------



## VickyB

Jayne1 said:


> ^ I guess this was it.
> 
> View attachment 3423264
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this was it.



This could be a page from an D-List escort website!


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> ^I doubt it.  Kim has lost weight but not as good shape as Khloe.  If you follow Khloe on Snap, she works out hard daily.  She has been doing the work for the results.  To bad people can't be happy for her.


I refuse to follow anyone on Snap but let me ask what work outs is she doing because I see results just no definition to validate her 'beast mode' claims. When most people go 'beast' they have the results to prove that claim. She looks like she only does cardio and there's nothing wrong with that but she also wants to suggest she goes really HAM in the gym. As a gym rat, I call bullsh*t.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

^what she said, Khloe does coke and she gets lipo. I see no results from her gym activity


----------



## pinkfeet

bagsforme said:


> ^I doubt it.  Kim has lost weight but not as good shape as Khloe.  If you follow Khloe on Snap, she works out hard daily.  She has been doing the work for the results.  To bad people can't be happy for her.



Why ? Because you follow her on snapchat? Lol. 

They are the greatest fakers of all time via the media and social media. Wise up. They are not why they seem or claim to be.


----------



## Ms.parker123

pinkfeet said:


> Why ? Because you follow her on snapchat? Lol.
> 
> They are the greatest fakers of all time via the media and social media. Wise up. They are not why they seem or claim to be.


Well in all fairness Khloe results are speaking for her self, She lost weight! Might not be the best body, but definitely is doing something.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Khloe's body is lookin' good... now she just needs to get her wardrobe in check...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She has a bit of a bobble head look going on in some of those pics.


----------



## Lounorada

Lawd, would someone wipe that smug look off of Khloes face  She looks rough...

Tumblr






...especially when comparing the difference of how she looks in reality:














To the photoshopped & airbrushed version on social media:


----------



## mkr

Ooh look how slender she looks in that last pic.


----------



## redney

She and Naya Rivera have the same face.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Lawd, would someone wipe that smug look off of Khloes face  She looks rough...
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...especially when comparing the difference of how she looks in reality:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the photoshopped & airbrushed version on social media:


Look how photoshopped the second pics on the right side!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

chowlover2 said:


> Look how photoshopped the second pics on the right side!


Her thumb has disappeared into a point


----------



## Brklynjuice87

It's crazy how on snapchat her face is somewhat pretty, and then you see the paparazzi pics and she looks manly lol


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's crazy how on snapchat her face is somewhat pretty, and then you see the paparazzi pics and she looks manly lol


That's cos she is manly.


----------



## White Orchid

All this 'weight-loss' has done is emphasize her big head.  I mean physically, lol.  Not metaphorically (in this instance).


----------



## redney

She has her dad's head.


----------



## LavenderIce

redney said:


> She has her dad's head.


Which one?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LavenderIce said:


> Which one?


 
*wags finger* Oh you ain't shyt lol


----------



## tweegy

LavenderIce said:


> Which one?



[emoji87]oooooooooooooooooohhhhhh snaps


----------



## Sasha2012

Normally it's her sisters Kim and Kylie who like to frequently change their hairstyles and colour.

However, Khloe Kardashian decided it was time to shake up her style as she sported a different look on Sunday night.

The reality TV star, 32, was sporting purple braids as she arrived at The Nice Guy in West Hollywood for half-sister Kylie's early 19th birthday party.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ner-s-early-birthday-party.html#ixzz4G6TPthtm


----------



## mkr

Don't the fashion experts say that you should only wear one bold statement piece and the rest should be understated?


----------



## V0N1B2

It must have been very cold in Southern California last night. It dipped down to what, a frigid 75F?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Uh oh Compton Khloe coming through


----------



## berrydiva

I like when she gets her "hood" on....it's so try hard.


----------



## limom

I can't decide what is worst, her nails or her cornrows.
I have to give it to Khloe, her body looks the best ever.


----------



## Lounorada

Khloella de Vil looking like a damn fool, as usual.
She is the definition of try-hard. Well, the whole family is, but Khloe always seems extra.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> She is the definition of try-hard. Well, the whole family is, but Khloe always seems extra.


Probably cos of her face


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ugh, talk about doing the most and the least at the same damn time. She looks stupid.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> *Khloella de Vil* looking like a damn fool, as usual.
> She is the definition of try-hard. Well, the whole family is, but Khloe always seems extra.


----------



## mkr

I think Khloe is trying too hard to look like the rest of them.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Soooo confused why she is wearing a long fur trench in CALIFORNIA in summer?


----------



## mkr

Ms.parker123 said:


> Soooo confused why she is wearing a long fur trench in CALIFORNIA in summer?


Botox stops sweating.


----------



## WishList986

Ms.parker123 said:


> Soooo confused why she is wearing a long fur trench in CALIFORNIA in summer?


Fashion


----------



## mkr

Attention


----------



## Yoshi1296

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Uh oh Compton Khloe coming through



LOL!!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's crazy how on snapchat her face is somewhat pretty, and then you see the paparazzi pics and she looks manly lol



This is the same with Kylie. She looks somewhat pretty in her selfies and then in pap pics, it's a completely different face.


----------



## caitlin1214

Is that a dress with a really high slit or is she wearing a leotard again?


----------



## White Orchid

caitlin1214 said:


> Is that a dress with a really high slit or is she wearing a leotard again?


Pretty sure it's a mini and a cheap one at that.  But then again, knowing the Kardashians (even if she isn't one technically), it could be Spanx.


----------



## caitlin1214

White Orchid said:


> Pretty sure it's a mini and a cheap one at that.  But then again, knowing the Kardashians (even if she isn't one technically), it could be Spanx.


Thanks! I didn't consider Spanx, because I thought, "No self-respecting person would wear just Spanx out in public!" but then I remembered that it IS Khloe we're talking about here.


----------



## WishList986

oo_let_me_see said:


> This is the same with Kylie. She looks somewhat pretty in her selfies and then in pap pics, it's a completely different face.


They know their good angles! Same thing could be said about most people


----------



## Sasha2012

There's no better way to celebrate Throwback Thursday than with a 90's-inspired look.

On Thursday, Khloe Kardashian rocked an all-grey outfit with thigh-high boots and the staple black double choker.

The reality star posted the photos to her Instagram, alluding to a mouse and 'Hailey inspired hair buns' on her captions.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boots-double-bun-hairstyle.html#ixzz4GTYvmsIJ


----------



## berrydiva

It has to be a chore to have to wake up everyday, get dressed, put on a full face and get your hair done just to post IG pic/SC stories. They are consistent about it if not anything else. I know that I certainly could not do it everyday


----------



## mkr

I think someone does it for them.


----------



## Irishgal

Any takers? Anyone? Ah poor Khloe. Scrub off the makeup and go back to sleep.


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Any takers? Anyone? Ah poor Khloe. Scrub off the makeup and go back to sleep.



No matter what she does, no takers. I find it hysterical. I don't even think PMK can pay a man to take Khloe off her hands.


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> Any takers? Anyone? Ah poor Khloe. Scrub off the makeup and go back to sleep.


That's funny!

It's like she's always dressing, or rather, she has someone dress her, in a costume for the day.


----------



## mkr

These aren't even selfies.  Look in the mirror, there's a reflection of her picture being taken with lighting props, etc.


----------



## Lounorada

Always doing the most, but yet it gets her nowhere.
Those pictures scream of desperation for any attention crumbs she can get.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

You guys kill me with the  no takers comments, just absolutely funny


----------



## pukasonqo

ah, koko...
koko looking coy and innocent and natural because we all know she just woke up looking like this!
i certainly hope the helps wipe off that kitchen counter after her dismount!
any takers, any?????


----------



## Irishgal

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You guys kill me with the  no takers comments, just absolutely funny



It sort of sad really- her days seem to be either fake gym pap walks, Starbucks pap walks or these TTH photos that are supposed to result in some baller putting a ring on her finger. 

She has to be bored and at least feel the least bit embarrassed right?


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> It sort of sad really- her days seem to be either fake gym pap walks, Starbucks pap walks or these TTH photos that are supposed to result in some baller putting a ring on her finger.
> 
> She has to be bored and at least feel the least bit embarrassed right?



I don't think they feel embarrassed about anything they do. It's a means to an end. Certainly easier than going to college, doing the work and getting a degree and doing something with one's life. If they had any sense of shame they wouldn't do 99% of the things they do for attention. Kendall is the only one who has a legitimate career, though who knows what PMK did to get her there. The other girls, and I am including Caitlyn are a bunch of try hards.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Irishgal said:


> It sort of sad really- her days seem to be either fake gym pap walks, Starbucks pap walks or these TTH photos that are supposed to result in some baller putting a ring on her finger.
> 
> She has to be bored and at least feel the least bit embarrassed right?



Yeah, I agree their life seem so exhausting because  they live a lie


----------



## gillianna

How long do you think it will be before Frenchfry comes back $$$.


----------



## Sasha2012

It seems Khloe Kardashian just can't get enough of those thigh high boots.

For the second day in a row, the 32-year-old stepped out sporting a pair of elongated footwear as well as a slouchy, off-the-shoulder mini dress.

Khloe appeared somewhat reserved as she headed out for lunch in Woodland Hills with her sisters and mother Kris Jenner while filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-mini-dress-family-outing.html#ixzz4GaLIEwvw


----------



## Hobbsy

Yikes @ those green talons!!


----------



## Irishgal

You go Khloe! It Saturday night girl, give it your all, you aren't getting any younger and you haven't gotten any bites with your bait so far- we all wish you the best of luck and report back (via phony photoshopped pap pics) how it went! [emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

gillianna said:


> How long do you think it will be before Frenchfry comes back $$$.


I doubt even he would be desperate enough lol.


----------



## V0N1B2

Irishgal said:


> You go Khloe! It Saturday night girl, give it your all, you aren't getting any younger and you haven't gotten any bites with your bait so far- we all wish you the best of luck and report back (via phony photoshopped pap pics) how it went! [emoji23]


RAWR Khloe! Go get 'em!
Can't wait to see all her photoshopped Instagram selfies taken in a bathroom somewhere. 
Where to start, hmmmm... 
The stage/theatre makeup (on ALL of them) is a tad much for lunch, but I guess when you're trying to change your ethnicity, you gotsta do what you gotsta do.
I keep forgetting she's the young one, I can't believe she's only 32.  She looks like a late 40s - early 50s woman whose already gone under the knife (to me). 
Fake lips, fake hair, fake lashes, fake nails, fake tan, fake booty...
Black suede thigh high boots in Southern California. In August!, and for a daytime lunch no less. #noticeme #pleasesomebodyanyone? 
I see Kendall wore a thin sheer dress. No takers for her either, huh?


----------



## pukasonqo

Irishgal said:


> You go Khloe! It Saturday night girl, give it your all, you aren't getting any younger and you haven't gotten any bites with your bait so far- we all wish you the best of luck and report back (via phony photoshopped pap pics) how it went! [emoji23]



sprays desperaux, the new kartrashian parfum for the THOT who kepts being left on the shelf


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> sprays desperaux, the new kartrashian parfum for the THOT who kepts being left on the shelf


::elbows pukasonqo out of the way - sprays self with perfume::
Mmmm "Despereaux"... It smells like cupcakes and thanksgiving turkey. I heard Khloe conceived it in her kitchen.  Smells so good it'll make you thirsty!


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> It seems Khloe Kardashian just can't get enough of those thigh high boots.
> 
> For the second day in a row, the 32-year-old stepped out sporting a pair of elongated footwear as well as a slouchy, off-the-shoulder mini dress.
> 
> Khloe appeared somewhat reserved as she headed out for lunch in Woodland Hills with her sisters and mother Kris Jenner while filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-mini-dress-family-outing.html#ixzz4GaLIEwvw


I actually love this outfit, but I'm also 20 so I think its a bit more ok for someone my age. Obsessed with Kris' Chanel bag there!


----------



## Oryx816

How depressing for Khlogre that her 60+ mother looks better than her (when Kris has her shades on to hide the wonky eyes).


----------



## V0N1B2

Meanwhile on the MGM lot, someone from the costume department of CHiPS notices that Ponch and Jon's sunglasses are missing.


----------



## caitlin1214

They call it a minidress. I still maintain it's an oversized top and she "forgot" to wear pants underneath.


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^ ITA if you don't want to wear pants fine but own it don't give us some it's a dress BS.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

I like Khloe's outfit. I'd rock it.


----------



## chowlover2

V0N1B2 said:


> ::elbows pukasonqo out of the way - sprays self with perfume::
> Mmmm "Despereaux"... It smells like cupcakes and thanksgiving turkey. I heard Khloe conceived it in her kitchen.  Smells so good it'll make you thirsty!



Don't forget pie essence. Remember how she tried to pass off a bakery pie as her own at some holiday dinner? 

I think she looks like she tried out for a remake of Flashdance!


----------



## Irishgal

I was really hoping to wake up to find multiple photoshopped photos of Khloe with some guy that she met last night claiming him to be #truesoulmate #hatersgonnahate #myreallove


----------



## terebina786

I'd rock Khloe's outfit too but in the fall.


----------



## guccimamma

chowlover2 said:


> Don't forget pie essence. Remember how she tried to *pass off a bakery pie* as her own at some holiday dinner?
> 
> I think she looks like she tried out for a remake of Flashdance!



i forgot all about the bakery fakery!


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> Don't forget pie essence. Remember how she tried to pass off a bakery pie as her own at some holiday dinner?


One pie? She tried to pass off the whole dinner!  lol


----------



## gillianna

Some of the USA basketball guys were hanging at a whore house in Rio, maybe Khloe needs to buy a ticket to Rio.  Men with money to burn and they thought they were in a regular club.


----------



## Ginger Tea

I still say Kourtney is the only one whose face looks normal. The other two really need to leave their face and lips alone.  They resemble guppies in a fish tank, gasping for air.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian was praised and pilloried on Tuesday by Raider Nation.

The 32-year-old reality star received the mixed feedback after sharing a glam image of herself on Instagram wearing a black Oakland Raiders T-shirt.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star completed her outfit with shiny knee-high black boots and a black choker with her nickname 'Koko' printed on it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-controversy-bantu-knots.html#ixzz4GxKLl4eN


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Bless her heart she tries so hard


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She hurried up and deleted that "Bantu Babe" caption, lol. She must have known they were coming to snatch and drag her a$$.

I can't wait for one of these clueless beauty mags to rename this style and call it fresh and trendy  Cornrowns were renamed 'Boxer Braids' so I wonder what they'll come up with for the Bantu knots.


----------



## Jayne1

Everyday she gets up and someone dresses her and another few work on her face and hair. What a life.  lol


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> Everyday she gets up and someone dresses her and another few work on her face and hair. What a life.  lol


... and Satan does her nails.


----------



## pukasonqo

any takers?
i'll just sprinkle "Desperaux" all over the place, it might attract some punters


----------



## terebina786

She looks all kinds of stupid.


----------



## mkr

Why is she trying so hard to be a black woman and are tee shirts dresses now and does she even know who the Oakland Raiders are?

Nice boots.


----------



## Irishgal

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She hurried up and deleted that "Bantu Babe" caption, lol. She must have known they were coming to snatch and drag her a$$.
> 
> I can't wait for one of these clueless beauty mags to rename this style and call it fresh and trendy  Cornrowns were renamed 'Boxer Braids' so I wonder what they'll come up with for the Bantu knots.



Oh doll don't forget we all know Bo Derek invented the braids for her movie "10" lol!!!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She hurried up and deleted that "Bantu Babe" caption, lol. She must have known they were coming to snatch and drag her a$$.
> 
> I can't wait for one of these clueless beauty mags to rename this style and call it fresh and trendy  Cornrowns were renamed 'Boxer Braids' so I wonder what they'll come up with for the Bantu knots.


It was already renamed as Marc Jacobs "inspired" mini buns. Lol.

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7452532

I don't think there's anything wrong with being inspired by another culture. However, it's so disgusting when that culture was told that said "inspiration" is negative/ghetto/savagery/or any other negative connotations but there's a rebranding of the exact same thing so that it can be positive. To top it all off...ignore it's actual origins. It's comical.

Hey, at least she referred to them by their proper name, bantu, before deleting her comment.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian was praised and pilloried on Tuesday by Raider Nation.
> 
> The 32-year-old reality star received the mixed feedback after sharing a glam image of herself on Instagram wearing a black Oakland Raiders T-shirt.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star completed her outfit with shiny knee-high black boots and a black choker with her nickname 'Koko' printed on it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-controversy-bantu-knots.html#ixzz4GxKLl4eN



Ladies and Gentlemen...here is the definition of Cultural Appropriation. Someone please smack some sense into this idiot.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Why is she trying so hard to be a black woman and are tee shirts dresses now and does she even know who the Oakland Raiders are?
> 
> Nice boots.



She is obsessed with us lol


----------



## TJNEscada

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian was praised and pilloried on Tuesday by Raider Nation.
> 
> The 32-year-old reality star received the mixed feedback after sharing a glam image of herself on Instagram wearing a black Oakland Raiders T-shirt.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star completed her outfit with shiny knee-high black boots and a black choker with her nickname 'Koko' printed on it.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rs-controversy-bantu-knots.html#ixzz4GxKLl4eN


Adjusting the camel toe undies in the 2nd shot or what?!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> It was already renamed as Marc Jacobs "inspired" mini buns. Lol.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7452532
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with being inspired by another culture. However, it's so disgusting when that culture was told that said "inspiration" is negative/ghetto/savagery/or any other negative connotations but there's a rebranding of the exact same thing so that it can be positive. To top it all off...ignore it's actual origins. It's comical.
> 
> Hey, at least she referred to them by their proper name, bantu, before deleting her comment.



Mini buns?! Sigh. 

That green color on her nails is icky.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol at mini buns


----------



## mkr

You know, all these K's do is take selfies after they get all made up.  I think most of their photos are posted by themselves. They go to lunch and take their pap walks.  How often do they actually DO anything?  No one is  ever in the celebrity workout section or red carpet section.  I saw an episode where one of them said they hadn't been in a grocery store in 4 years.   Well wait Kourtney is quasi-active.


----------



## GoGlam

I wrote something up... But it would probably be deleted so I saved the mods some work and didn't post it.

Khloe looks cute, very 90s.  Her body is looking great.


----------



## kittenslingerie

mkr said:


> Why is she trying so hard to be a black woman and are tee shirts dresses now and does she even know who the Oakland Raiders are?
> 
> Nice boots.


Its so weird... News flash Khloe, You are white. So are you Kim, Kylie, and Klan. I mean I guess its the finest form of flattery but its also a little sad.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


>



Omg her legs! Talk about photoshop fail


----------



## guccimamma

lack of education, too much money, and plastic surgery.

mix well, and get this.


----------



## Irishgal

guccimamma said:


> lack of education, too much money, and plastic surgery.
> 
> mix well, and get this.



And no internal compass, no solid sense of self, no goals and no purpose. Empty and vapid people.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> It was already renamed as Marc Jacobs "inspired" mini buns. Lol.
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/7452532
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with being inspired by another culture. However, it's so disgusting when that culture was told that said "inspiration" is negative/ghetto/savagery/or any other negative connotations but there's a rebranding of the exact same thing so that it can be positive. To top it all off...ignore it's actual origins. It's comical.
> 
> Hey, at least she referred to them by their proper name, bantu, before deleting her comment.



I hate Columbusing. My own culture (Indian) gets Columbused. I hate it when other folks claim to have just discovered something when other cultures have already been using it for centuries prior.


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I hate Columbusing. My own culture (Indian) gets Columbused. I hate it when other folks claim to have just discovered something when other cultures have already been using it for centuries prior.


Like those lovely henna tattoos all over IG? LOL... I still remember when I was in grade school people would be like "why did you draw all over your hands with marker"


----------



## guccimamma

Irishgal said:


> And no internal compass, no solid sense of self, no goals and no purpose. Empty and vapid people.



yes to all of this. she has no reason to get up in the morning, except her selfies and made up glamour shoots. 

but she gets paid, and i'm sitting here writing about it between paying my bills. she hit the lotto somehow, that's really all it is.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> yes to all of this. she has no reason to get up in the morning, except her selfies and made up glamour shoots.
> 
> but she gets paid, and i'm sitting here writing about it between paying my bills. she hit the lotto somehow, that's really all it is.


And I think this is what bothers most who are bothered about them...they got lucky and believe that what they do is work. The thing about having money, which they've failed to understand, is that it doesn't automatically mean you're respected. If you do nothing, don't ever expect people to respect you as if you've earned it for any sort of talent, entrepreneurial endeavors or smarts. Kim swears that her bank account is some hallmark of achievement and thinks people should respect her for it and by defaut so do the rest of these miserable sows.


----------



## mkr

Kendall at least has a bonafide job.  Everyone else is just kind of existing and getting paid for it.  They make no contribution to society.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh Kendull hasn't really made any contribution to society. She just hides her thirst better than the others. The only reason why she even has a job is because she's a part of this family. She wouldn't have lasted one fashion season if it weren't for her name. And those girls are working the oldest profession there is, including Kendull.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> Like those lovely henna tattoos all over IG? LOL... I still remember when I was in grade school people would be like "why did you draw all over your hands with marker"



Those, and turmeric, and coconut oil, and ghee and chai... and and and... I can go on and on!


----------



## Sasha2012

The reality TV star knows how to make a head-turning statement.

And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian gave bystanders whiplash as she stepped out in broad daylight looking ready for bed.

The 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians' star sported a silk negligee, robe, and furry slippers as she made her way to a studio to film scenes with her family in Thousand Oaks, California.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-furry-slippers-way-studio.html#ixzz4HBXgIMSw


----------



## Oryx816

Ok, now I think she is mentally ill or on drugs.

Oh wait.....she's a Kardashian--just thirsty as hell.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh Khloe you can't wear the things Rihanna does


----------



## Jayne1

Oryx816 said:


> Ok, now I think she is mentally ill or in drugs.
> 
> Oh wait.....she's a Kardashian--just thirsty as hell.


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


>


What's with her leg? Does she have psoriasis too?


----------



## pixiejenna

^^^Bad spray tan?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Irishgal said:


> It sort of sad really- her days seem to be either fake gym pap walks, Starbucks pap walks or these TTH photos that are supposed to result in some baller putting a ring on her finger.
> 
> She has to be bored and at least feel the least bit embarrassed right?


i really dont think so
in fact, i feel she takes pride of all the weight loss and everyday glam
finally she can wear what she wants and look exactly like her sisters
she fits in
she doesn't show remorse or sorrow
i have never seen someone so happy with her/his bad morals
even when she publicly shamed chloe (which failed) she didn't acknowledge her wrong doing
and actually went out all the way to say that she only wanted to defend her family
she has no ethics and behaves as a 5 year old! such a shame .....
you'd think with all the money she has, she would be content and happy
and not a sad loser who everyday life consist of daily walks  Starbucks (to get snapped) and get glammed up


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> The reality TV star knows how to make a head-turning statement.
> 
> And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian gave bystanders whiplash as she stepped out in broad daylight looking ready for bed.
> 
> The 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians' star sported a silk negligee, robe, and furry slippers as she made her way to a studio to film scenes with her family in Thousand Oaks, California.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-furry-slippers-way-studio.html#ixzz4HBXgIMSw



Looks like she's going to a shooting for porn.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

i really think that she gets her makeup done and try to wear these dresses because she either lacked attention as a child and now she finally receiving it
or for over the years she always lived under her sisters shadow
now she can be in the gang and not feel as the odd one out
which is fine by me, but why she tries so hard?
there is nothing wrong with getting your makeup professionally done (if you have the money)
its her job to look always presentable and decent (to her level) but why do it has to be so low?
she constantly look trashy and desperate
i added her on snap curious and daaam shes really trying to make you believe she lost her weight all by hard work and exercising
yeah right for how many months shes been attending to the gym and yet she miraculously
dropped all the weight over night
love, thats not healthy at all or remotely real
she constantly wants the public approval and always want to show ppl something that does not exist
you lost weight ?? fine just dont go all the way to fake it was all done naturally


----------



## White Orchid

stylemepretty said:


> What's with her leg? Does she have psoriasis too?


I think it's a scar.  Probably incurred when she was busy going down on her knees


----------



## Brklynjuice87

White Orchid said:


> I think it's a scar.  Probably incurred when she was busy going down on her knees



You know what..... Go to the corner now


----------



## mkr

Whiteorchid my mom says I'm not allowed to hang out with you anymore cuz you're a bad influence.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Whiteorchid my mom says I'm not allowed to hang out with you anymore cuz you're a bad influence.


Mothers are always right


----------



## Lounorada

Tumblr


----------



## Jayne1

Viva La Fashion said:


> i really dont think so
> in fact, i feel she takes pride of all the weight loss and everyday glam
> finally she can wear what she wants and look exactly like her sisters
> she fits in
> she doesn't show remorse or sorrow
> i have never seen someone so happy with her/his bad morals
> even when she publicly shamed chloe (which failed) she didn't acknowledge her wrong doing
> and actually went out all the way to say that she only wanted to defend her family
> she has no ethics and behaves as a 5 year old! such a shame .....
> you'd think with all the money she has, she would be content and happy
> and not a sad loser who everyday life consist of daily walks  Starbucks (to get snapped) and get glammed up


Completely agree. I still can't get over posting a photo of who she thought was Chloe and then shrugging with a 'just defending the family' comment. And no one made her apologize!


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> I think it's a scar.  Probably incurred when she was busy going down on her knees



Girrrrrllll!!!!! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr
> View attachment 3439051



That's, like, literally the most vapid conversation to me personally.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> That's, like, literally the most vapid conversation to me personally.


I'd say that's part and parcel of how all their conversations are.  None of Kris's girls strike me as having any depth whatsoever.  And that's one more reason I kinda feel sorry for any man who gets involved with them.  Like having a conversation with a bag of chips, really.


----------



## pukasonqo

my circle of hell would be: endless repeats of pasolini  films, having to listen to post modernism talks, kanye rants and the kartrashians splutter their deep thoughts...


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Tumblr
> View attachment 3439051



 These girls are so shallow & unintelligent.  If brains were gas, they could not, collectively, drive a piss ant's go-cart around a Cheerio!


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> my circle of hell would be: endless repeats of pasolini  films, having to listen to post modernism talks, kanye rants and the kartrashians splutter their deep thoughts...


Correction dear: you mean "deep".


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Correction dear: you mean "deep".



thank you! [emoji77]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's not afraid to try bold sartorial combinations.

And Khloe Kardashian, 32, opted for an unusual enesemble when she stepped out in Santa Monica on Tuesday.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star repped brother-in-law Kanye West's Pablo camo battledress which she combined with a fluffy baby blue pair of slippers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lippers-steps-Santa-Monica.html#ixzz4Hd9cqk5N


----------



## Oryx816

To even call this a mess would be to insult fine messes everywhere.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks like a legit crackhead


----------



## mkr

She thinks Kanye invented camo.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sasha2012 said:


> She's not afraid to try bold sartorial combinations.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian, 32, opted for an unusual enesemble when she stepped out in Santa Monica on Tuesday.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star repped brother-in-law Kanye West's Pablo camo battledress which she combined with a fluffy baby blue pair
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lippers-steps-Santa-Monica.html#ixzz4Hd9cqk5N



Are they in California? Why do they wear jackets all summer?


----------



## mkr

That's all she's been wearing lately.  What procedure did she have on her d@mn feet?!?


----------



## Lounorada

How embarrassing, Khlobacca forgot to wax her feet.


----------



## mkr

Toenail fungus?

Lou, who is that in your sig pic?


----------



## WishList986

I love those slides


----------



## Lounorada

That hairy, road kill looking bag would make a rather unfortunate camel-toe shield/cover...


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Toenail fungus?
> 
> *Lou, who is that in your sig pic*?


Natasha Poly (supermodel)


----------



## Divalish

These btches with all their money go out in public looking like hobos, with a purse that's made out of ass pubes. Nice.


----------



## Irishgal

Gummy worm upper lip-check. Hobo footwear-check. Ill fitting coat-check. Blank, vapid, mindless facial expression, check, check, check.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sasha2012 said:


> She's not afraid to try bold sartorial combinations.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian, 32, opted for an unusual enesemble when she stepped out in Santa Monica on Tuesday.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star repped brother-in-law Kanye West's Pablo camo battledress which she combined with a fluffy baby blue pair of slippers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lippers-steps-Santa-Monica.html#ixzz4Hd9cqk5N



She looks hot and not the good hot. 
That furry handbag and the long azz coat...isn't it like 110 degrees in Santa Monica now???


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> Gummy worm upper lip-check. Hobo footwear-check. Ill fitting coat-check. Blank, vapid, mindless facial expression, check, check, check.


Don't forget, 'pointless jacket tied around waist that looks like a camouflage kilt, to cover the 3 sizes too small jeans about to burst- check'


----------



## mkr

Well if she was too busy to put on real shoes, she was probably too busy to put in her butt pads.  Hence the jacket tied around said butt.


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> To even call this a mess would be to insult fine messes everywhere.


Exactly!!!  And what the hell is up with the fuzzy Walmart looking bedroom shoes?????



labelwhore04 said:


> She looks like a legit crackhead


This!!!!



Irishgal said:


> Gummy worm upper lip-check. Hobo footwear-check. Ill fitting coat-check. Blank, vapid, mindless facial expression, check, check, check.


Checklist complete!!!
 I'm dying here!!!!  My sides hurt from laughing!!


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> She thinks Kanye invented camo.


No she's wearing this because she got it for free from her bil.


HandbagDiva354 said:


> Are they in California? Why do they wear jackets all summer?


Needs to cover up her great gym body until it recovers from whatever her latest procedures were


Divalish said:


> These btches with all their money go out in public looking like hobos, with a purse that's made out of ass pubes. Nice.


Ass pube purse! You slay me [emoji13] 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## caitlin1214

"Sartorial"? That's a bit too fancy for what Khloe's actually wearing, isn't it? It's jeans and a camo jacket. BFD. 
(The furry purse and bedroom slippers are odd, though. But this is someone who forgets their pants and wears a nightie, robe and marabou slippers in the daytime.)


----------



## guccimamma

is that a balenciaga purse??? ugliest thing in the world. 

maybe it is a tribute to chewbaca.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> is that a *balenciaga purse?*?? ugliest thing in the world.
> 
> maybe it is a tribute to chewbaca.



Pretty sure it is....


----------



## White Orchid

Balenciaga???  My God.  And to think that was one of my favourite labels.


----------



## cdtracing

Even Balenciaga can make a mistake.


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> is that a balenciaga purse??? ugliest thing in the world.
> 
> *maybe it is a tribute to chewbaca.*


----------



## anitalilac

Divalish said:


> These btches with all their money go out in public looking like hobos, with a purse that's made out of ass pubes. Nice.


----------



## mari_merry

Instagram


----------



## Irishgal

That's crazy- just today I put on a full face of make up and stood in my closet holding a tea bag. Should have taken a selfie [emoji57]


----------



## Irishgal

Come on men! Her colon has been cleansed! What else can she do to get a man???? Poor Khloe.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Irishgal said:


> Come on men! Her colon has been cleansed! What else can she do to get a man???? Poor Khloe.



Oh my god lol


----------



## White Orchid

So her anus is working overtime?  Nothing new there...


----------



## chowlover2

There really is nothing going on in K-Town with all these stupid pics. Has PMK lost her mojo?


----------



## Oryx816

chowlover2 said:


> There really is nothing going on in K-Town with all these stupid pics. Has PMK lost her mojo?



Don't poke a sleeping bear!


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> So her anus is working overtime?  Nothing new there...



Sending you to the corner is not working--to the attic!


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> Sending you to the corner is not working--to the attic!


Whaaaa.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Whaaaa.


----------



## gillianna

Can't  they hire Frenchfry to give this girl a storyline?  I guess pimping cleansing products for money from your shoe closet is the best she can do for now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> So her anus is working overtime?  Nothing new there...



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> Don't poke a sleeping bear!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> So her anus is working overtime?  Nothing new there...




They don't kall her Khole for nothing


----------



## Sasha2012

She is usually spotted doting on her three children.

But Kourtney Kardashian decided it was her turn to unleash her inner child on Tuesday during an afternoon of sisterly bonding with Khloe.

The pair were spotted shopping in Sherman Oaks, California, and couldn't resist stopping for a ride on a merry-go-round.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ound-sisters-shopping-trip.html#ixzz4ICxHC2kb


----------



## mkr

Aw how sweet they're all matchy matchy.


----------



## White Orchid

Ummm, what happened to her tiny waist?


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Ummm, what happened to her tiny waist?


She has a fairly small waist...it's the baby abs that she doesn't have.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like Alice the Goon in her bedroom slippers!


----------



## terebina786

Well now that Kim's back being a turbo thot I guess pmk forgot about Khloe.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


>



Getting major Khlobacca vibes with her stomping around in those furry slippers.


----------



## clevercat

arnott said:


> Getting major Khlobacca vibes with her stomping around in those furry slippers.


The transition into Khlobacca is starting...


----------



## LavenderIce

arnott said:


> Getting major Khlobacca vibes with her stomping around in those furry slippers.



Especially with her stance.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> Especially with her stance.



Yes,  she really looks like she's clomping around.     I can imagine someone like TMZ making fun of her by showing that picture and shaking it, along with sound affects as if every step she took was an earthquake!


----------



## arnott

clevercat said:


> The transition into Khlobacca is starting...


----------



## cdtracing

Khlobacca.....I'm dying!!!!


----------



## poopsie

These are probably just her size   https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/chanel-black-faux-fur-wedge-boots-size-8-5-39.html


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Mean girls you all are lol


----------



## mari_merry

August 24, 2016



Instagram


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> She is usually spotted doting on her three children.
> 
> But Kourtney Kardashian decided it was her turn to unleash her inner child on Tuesday during an afternoon of sisterly bonding with Khloe.
> 
> The pair were spotted shopping in Sherman Oaks, California, and couldn't resist stopping for a ride on a merry-go-round.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ound-sisters-shopping-trip.html#ixzz4ICxHC2kb


i HATE these slippers !!! everywhere i look someones wearing them
they are ugly if it wasn't designed by rihanna i would have serious doubt anyone would buy them


mari_merry said:


> August 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram


this natural khloe without a zillion photoshop looking all skinny !
ha look at her arms pls since when??


----------



## redney

Not to worry, Khloe's anus isn't working overtime. Just paid ads.
http://jezebel.com/the-kardashians-have-learned-their-sponcon-lesson-for-1785749821


----------



## cdtracing

mari_merry said:


> August 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram



  What's up with her eyes???  She looks stoned!!


----------



## Lounorada

The pic of her with the red lipstick is from weeks ago.


----------



## mari_merry

...and? It's still Khlomoney.

this pic was posted on her IG yesterday  
can't follow all timelines to a T
.


----------



## Lounorada

mari_merry said:


> ...and? It's still Khlomoney.
> 
> this pic was posted on her IG yesterday
> can't follow all timelines to a T
> .


 The Kardashians are known for posting old pics as recent, that's all I was commenting on.
Did I mention you or direct my post towards you? No.
Don't take things so personally, dear.


----------



## mkr




----------



## mkr




----------



## mari_merry

Leaving a gym in Beverly Hills on August 25, 2016


----------



## redney

More photoshop post-gym.


----------



## Vienna

I never understand why they bother going to a gym when they can have one in their house and have a personal trainer come to their house??


----------



## chowlover2

Vienna said:


> I never understand why they bother going to a gym when they can have one in their house and have a personal trainer come to their house??



It's all about the pap walk, working out is secondary.


----------



## berrydiva

Vienna said:


> I never understand why they bother going to a gym when they can have one in their house and have a personal trainer come to their house??


We discussed this before but there's just some equipment you can't put in your house without reinforced floors or studs. I doubt she uses any of those pieces of equipment by the looks of her lack of muscle definition - I firmly believe she does mostly cardio/calisthenics. But it's probably because she goes to Gunnar for training and he probably wants full use of his equipment that he's selected for his programs. Jenny Lo goes to a gym too and we know she actually works out.


----------



## berrydiva

I like those leggings.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

cdtracing said:


> What's up with her eyes???  She looks stoned!!


no its her sexy I'm a cougar eyes


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Vienna said:


> I never understand why they bother going to a gym when they can have one in their house and have a personal trainer come to their house??


for one thing, they want to show  people hey we lost all that weight by going to gym and not from our recent operation ( self doubt)
and also they enjoy the attention they get from their daily trip to they gym 
god knows that no way in hell khloe works out like a regular person and not get photographed or seen
i added her on snap curious, and all she do is show us shes a hard working gal  
i doubt she exercise that hard
if it was me i wouldn't want a camera video tapping my ugly workout face or the sweat


----------



## sally.m

i work out harder at the gym. To easy to give up and walk to the fridge at home. My elliptical i


Vienna said:


> I never understand why they bother going to a gym when they can have one in their house and have a personal trainer come to their house??


s collecting dust.


----------



## terebina786

Sometimes you need more than a treadmill, elliptical and free weights.

Her lips look absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## lizmil

People call the mom Satan or Satan's helper.  I really do believe this whole family embodies the thing associated with that concept. Lack of morals, gluttony (with money,fame, looks) self absorption.  

That interview on the other thread with Kendall when she said that delayed flights made her most angry. Flippant but a true look into their self absorbed nature. Who gives that for an answer?

She couldn't even come up with the "Miss America" answer of hunger or war or disease.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

Viva La Fashion said:


> no its her sexy I'm a cougar eyes


Looks like the pic was snapped just seconds before her eyes rolled back & she passes out.


----------



## redney

She would be a great match with Lochte. Get on that PMK!


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> People call the mom Satan or Satan's helper.  I really do believe this whole family embodies the thing associated with that concept. Lack of morals, gluttony (with money,fame, looks) self absorption.
> 
> That interview on the other thread with Kendall when she said that delayed flights made her most angry. Flippant but a true look into their self absorbed nature. Who gives that for an answer?
> 
> She couldn't even come up with the "Miss America" answer of hunger or war or disease.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Are there many 18-20 year olds who are overly angry by things that don't really impact them? Delayed flights, no wi-fi, when IG crashes are amongst the answers I'd expect of an average American 20 yo.


----------



## berrydiva

sally.m said:


> i work out harder at the gym. To easy to give up and walk to the fridge at home. My elliptical i
> 
> s collecting dust.





terebina786 said:


> Sometimes you need more than a treadmill, elliptical and free weights.
> 
> Her lips look absolutely ridiculous.


We have a lot of equipment at home too and probably could put in a home gym but I prefer going to the gym as well. I'm more focused in the gym and it gives my trainer free range of equipment so we can easily switch up exercises.


----------



## Ms.parker123

LOL


sally.m said:


> i work out harder at the gym. To easy to give up and walk to the fridge at home. My elliptical i
> 
> s collecting dust.


LOL I so agree on this. At the gym you are definitely more likely to workout harder compared to doing workouts at home.


----------



## White Orchid

Her vag is still fat though


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Her vag is still fat though


Who let you out of the corner?


----------



## bisousx

White Orchid said:


> Her vag is still fat though



You get one point for avoiding the C.T. word


----------



## lizmil

berrydiva said:


> Are there many 18-20 year olds who are overly angry by things that don't really impact them? Delayed flights, no wi-fi, when IG crashes are amongst the answers I'd expect of an average American 20 yo.


I guess I have a little higher opinion of that age group, the ones I know wouldn't have answered those things, they might have said the environment, hunger, etc.  Isn't Kendall older, and one would think more "sophisticated?"

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WishList986

She does travel quite frequently, and her travel is for work. I'd be pissed about late flights too


----------



## mari_merry

Instagram


----------



## berrydiva

lizmil said:


> I guess I have a little higher opinion of that age group, the ones I know wouldn't have answered those things, they might have said the environment, hunger, etc.  Isn't Kendall older, and one would think more "sophisticated?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


No. She's only 20. I think highly of that group too but don't see many of them really answering all that different from her. Even the Miss America contestants are coached. Kendall's answers were to relate to her age group not ours. At 20, I probably would've said something seemingly self-absorbed too even if I was aware of more important problems in the world.


----------



## berrydiva

mari_merry said:


> Instagram


She has abs one day and not the next day.


----------



## chowlover2

What is she irritated about? The whole family is living the life. Must be because no men are coming around.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Her vag is still fat though



You need to stay in the attic and be locked in!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Who let you out of the corner?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

chowlover2 said:


> What is she irritated about? The whole family is living the life. Must be because no men are coming around.



The thing is, you might have a lot of money and all that ish but if you don't get no action you'd be cranky AF.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> No. She's only 20. I think highly of that group too but don't see many of them really answering all that different from her. Even the Miss America contestants are coached. Kendall's answers were to relate to her age group not ours. At 20, I probably would've said something seemingly self-absorbed too even if I was aware of more important problems in the world.



I agree. A lot of older people have forgotten they were young too.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mari_merry said:


> Instagram



Bih, you know darn sure that ain't your body!


----------



## AEGIS

lizmil said:


> I guess I have a little higher opinion of that age group, the ones I know wouldn't have answered those things, they might have said the environment, hunger, etc.  Isn't Kendall older, and one would think more "sophisticated?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app



lol none of these ppl are sophisticated or worldly. just bc you know which spoon to use for caviar doesn't mean a damn thing


----------



## pixiejenna

redney said:


> She would be a great match with Lochte. Get on that PMK!


Lol I don't think he's that desperate.  .  .yet.


White Orchid said:


> Her vag is still fat though


Maybe cause she's tucking . . . *sees myself out the door* lol


----------



## Viva La Fashion

lizmil said:


> People call the mom Satan or Satan's helper.  I really do believe this whole family embodies the thing associated with that concept. Lack of morals, gluttony (with money,fame, looks) self absorption.
> 
> That interview on the other thread with Kendall when she said that delayed flights made her most angry. Flippant but a true look into their self absorbed nature. Who gives that for an answer?
> 
> She couldn't even come up with the "Miss America" answer of hunger or war or disease.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


 love that was waaay better than when he asked what something about you that you wished more ppl focus on? her answer was her ass 
you dont have an ass!! its flaaaaat specially if you look at her bikini pics recently to kylies birthday in the Caribbean
people just desperately enhance her ass during the photo-shop to authentically link her to the kardashians (ass thing)


----------



## mkr

AEGIS said:


> lol none of these ppl are sophisticated or worldly. just bc you know which spoon to use for caviar doesn't mean a damn thing


I doubt they know which spoon is for caviar.  They might be rich but they're not polished.


----------



## gillianna

Khloe is now becoming the forgotten sister who can't get attention no matter what she does.  Why no paid for boyfriends?  Corey must have a friend who can help carry her purses.


----------



## LavenderIce

gillianna said:


> Khloe is now becoming the forgotten sister who can't get attention no matter what she does.  Why no paid for boyfriends?  Corey must have a friend who can help carry her purses.


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> Khloe is now becoming the forgotten sister who can't get attention no matter what she does.  Why no paid for boyfriends?  *Corey must have a friend who can help carry her purses*.


----------



## pukasonqo

another day, another "efortless" and natural pic by koko to convince us all that she is the hot sister...


----------



## lala1

She´s been very quiet lately??


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Bih, you know darn sure that ain't your body!



I agree! How does that even slightly resemble Khole??


----------



## terebina786

Now that Kim's back to greatness, no one cares about any of the rest of them.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's endured heartache and disappointment following her long and complicated divorce from Lamar Odom.

But it seems Khloe Kardashian is ready to move on again with another basketball player.

The reality TV star, 32, has been pictured with rumoured new man Tristan Thompson, 25, who plays for the Cleveland Cavaliers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...licated-divorce-Lamar-Odom.html#ixzz4JCpQVxzK


----------



## redney

Don't go there Tristan.


----------



## Ginger Tea

It's a shame how these chicks spread themselves thin. They sure do get around.


----------



## Irishgal

I'll bet they wear the same size shoe.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Irishgal said:


> I'll bet they wear the same size shoe.


Why is that?


----------



## pukasonqo

i am just sprinkling a bit of "desperaux" to lift koko's spirits up


----------



## AEGIS

I am surprised she doesn't date....more. Is she still married?


----------



## guccimamma

she is like the olive garden,  you are easily fooled by the commercial if you've never had the food.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian and rumored new beau Tristan Thompson are spending the Labor Day holiday weekend south of the border.

The reality star, 32, and the 25-year-old Cleveland Cavaliers player took a private jet to Cabo San Lucas, Mexico, where they were spotted together Saturday.

Tristan was seen holding Khloe by the arm and leading her through a crowded thoroughfare as they headed out in the resort.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...way-romance-rumors-heat-up.html#ixzz4JFxTOFQb


----------



## VickyB

Ginger Tea said:


> It's _*a shame how these chicks spread themselves *_thin. They sure do get around.



LMAO!!!


----------



## arnott

Her upper lip!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't know why I'm surprised that another athlete wants to touch that. First it's the kiss of death professionally. Second he blind? Third is he looking to catch a VD? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know why I'm surprised that another athlete wants to touch that. First it's the kiss of death professionally. Second he blind? Third is he looking to catch a VD?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## terebina786

Tristan Thompson's young and looking for some fame.


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> Tristan Thompson's young and looking for some fame.



So I guess he's Ho struck??


----------



## berrydiva

She keeps getting passed from one dude to the next. Smh.


----------



## White Orchid

If I had been working my a$$ off in a gym and had a nice ole booty as a result (lol), there's no way I'd be covering up all that hard work under a giant beach towel.


----------



## WishList986

When men date around (especially the same type of girl) its never a big deal, but Khloe is a slut?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's said to be enjoying a new romance with Tristan Thompson.

And Khloe Kardashian only added fuel to the rumours on Saturday when she enjoyed a jet ski ride for two with the 25-year-old in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.

The 32-year-old certainly ensured Tristan only had eyes for her as she slipped into a Baywatch-style red swimsuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Tristan-Thompson-Mexico.html#ixzz4JKPcnnDG


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> She keeps getting passed from one dude to the next. Smh.



like a basket of breadsticks.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> like a basket of breadsticks.



I just spit out my tea!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> She's said to be enjoying a new romance with Tristan Thompson.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian only added fuel to the rumours on Saturday when she enjoyed a jet ski ride for two with the 25-year-old in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.
> 
> The 32-year-old certainly ensured Tristan only had eyes for her as she slipped into a Baywatch-style red swimsuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Tristan-Thompson-Mexico.html#ixzz4JKPcnnDG



Looks like Khloe gets the same psoriasis injections Kim gets.  In just a few more treatments, her butt will be as ginormous as Kim's!!


----------



## Buttlerfly

Lol


----------



## Ginger Tea

WishList986 said:


> When men date around (especially the same type of girl) its never a big deal, but Khloe is a slut?



Never a big deal only depending on the person/people you're speaking to. 

It is a very big deal on both genders.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know why I'm surprised that another athlete wants to touch that. First it's the kiss of death professionally. Second he blind? Third is he looking to catch a VD?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I thought it was safe to assume that he's just a hired actor to give Khloe a storyline.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I thought it was safe to assume that he's just a hired actor to give Khloe a storyline.


But if he's a professional athlete he doesn't "need the work" he should be fine on his own account financially.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kittenslingerie

The fat injection scar/mole on her butt cheek is on full display.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> She's said to be enjoying a new romance with Tristan Thompson.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian only added fuel to the rumours on Saturday when she enjoyed a jet ski ride for two with the 25-year-old in Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.
> 
> The 32-year-old certainly ensured Tristan only had eyes for her as she slipped into a Baywatch-style red swimsuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Tristan-Thompson-Mexico.html#ixzz4JKPcnnDG


That butt looks terrible. Smh


----------



## Longchamp

TT's young, just coming off getting burned by his IG gf.
Speaking of breadsticks..


----------



## guccimamma

That just might be a baguette


----------



## White Orchid

Ugh, I spoke too soon...


----------



## V0N1B2

Longchamp said:


> TT's young, just coming off getting burned by his IG gf.
> Speaking of breadsticks..


Is he Canadian?


guccimamma said:


> That just might be a baguette


I see what you did there. 
To the corner!


----------



## guccimamma

kittenslingerie said:


> The fat injection scar/mole on her butt cheek is on full display.



wonder if there is a matching one on the other cheek


----------



## White Orchid

Someone referred to her in the comment's section in the Daily Fail as the NBA's mattress 

(I'm convinced it's one of you bishes  )


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> That just might be a baguette


----------



## Longchamp

Yes TT  is Canadian.  Took the NBA Larry Obrien trophy (players are allowed to travel with the trophy to show it off) to his home town near Toronto since Crosby took the Stanley Cup.

All good Canadians head to Timmy Hortons.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> When men date around (especially the same type of girl) its never a big deal, but Khloe is a slut?


I think dating around and being passed around are two different things IMO. But being a "slut" is relative as some people think having sex before marriage makes one a slut while others think having x number or partners makes you a slut. I say if you're protecting yourself and doing what you want of your own will, more power to you.


----------



## caitlin1214

Sasha2012 said:


>


In the seventh picture, it looks like she forgot her bathing suit bottoms and is jet-skiing commando!


----------



## terebina786

No one said she's a slut.  But they indifference on her face is there.  I don't know how to describe it... Kind of like she's just going through the motions.


----------



## katie1221

pixiejenna said:


> But if he's a professional athlete he doesn't "need the work" he should be fine on his own account financially.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Exactly. He just signed an $83 million deal with the Cavs, he's doing just fine financially.


----------



## redney

h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"


----------



## caitlin1214

Remember when they actually looked human?

Aah, memories!


----------



## Deco

Ginger Tea said:


> Never a big deal only depending on the person/people you're speaking to.
> 
> It is a very big deal on both genders.


I agree.  I wouldn't date a male slut.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Someone referred to her in the comment's section in the Daily Fail as the NBA's mattress
> 
> (I'm convinced it's one of you bishes  )


----------



## VickyB

caitlin1214 said:


> In the seventh picture, it looks like she forgot her bathing suit bottoms and is jet-skiing commando!



I'm just shocked! I cannot believe how far her a$$ extends from her body when seated!!!!!! It looks like a torpedo.


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> I'm just shocked! I cannot believe how far her a$$ extends from her body when seated!!!!!! It looks like a torpedo.


Do you not know anyone with a bubble butt such that it doesn't seem all that shocking? I would say it's pretty typical for your butt to poke out like that with a bubble butt.


----------



## Tivo

redney said:


> h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"


They really are hideous.


----------



## mkr

Why am I thinking about that TLC song Too Much Booty in the Pants?


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Do you not know anyone with a bubble butt such that it doesn't seem all that shocking? I would say it's pretty typical for your butt to poke out like that with a bubble butt.



Guess I don't.


----------



## WishList986

redney said:


> h/t to Stylemepretty from the Kylie & Kendull thread. "many faces ago"


Honestly she looks so much better now, IMO


----------



## redney

WishList986 said:


> Honestly she looks so much better now, IMO



They all do thanks to a butt load (pun intended) of plastic surgery.


----------



## LavenderIce

I just can't with her and the NBA guys.  You'd think after all this time, there'd be a league ABP about staying away from them.


----------



## kittenslingerie

guccimamma said:


> wonder if there is a matching one on the other cheek


Theres definitely one on the other side. A lot of plastic surgeons will purposely place the scars asymmetrical so that it looks like moles instead of exact symmetrical scars.


----------



## mari_merry

IG


----------



## redney

THIRST


----------



## berrydiva

She has got to be the lamest.


----------



## guccimamma

klassy lady


----------



## mkr

One dollar bills...


----------



## mari_merry




----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> One dollar bills...



  looks like she's going to be making change at the strip club.


----------



## pukasonqo

mari_merry said:


> IG



How old is koko?


----------



## gillianna

I see she has the dollar bills ready perhaps waiting to pay for her pretend boyfriend of the week.


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> I see she has the dollar bills ready perhaps waiting to pay for her pretend boyfriend of the week.


----------



## pixiejenna

mkr said:


> One dollar bills...


She's showing off all she has left lol


----------



## Yoshi1296

pixiejenna said:


> She's showing off all she has left lol



Haha!!


----------



## terebina786

pukasonqo said:


> How old is koko?



I think she's 32.

I wonder why she's not at NYFW..


----------



## mkr

Cuz she's probably in Cleveland.  She's probably thinking "how did I end up in this loser town full of loser normal.  But oh wait that just makes me even more fabulous to all the peasants."  
Disclaimer - I do not support or condone any of what I just wrote.  Just thinking Khloe style.


----------



## redney

Khole could've been banned by Kanye.


----------



## guccimamma

pukasonqo said:


> How old is koko?



i think her brain stopped developing around 12.


----------



## kittenslingerie

guccimamma said:


> i think her brain stopped developing around 12.


I think this is true of half of todays people.


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> i think her brain stopped developing around 12.


Welcome to the bish club


----------



## knasarae

Tristan?? Smh, whelp there goes any hope of a back-to-back for my Cavs. (there is no emoji qualified enough for how I feel right now)


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> Tristan?? Smh, whelp there goes any hope of a back-to-back for my Cavs. (there is no emoji qualified enough for how I feel right now)



I know right?!


----------



## katie1221

knasarae said:


> Tristan?? Smh, whelp there goes any hope of a back-to-back for my Cavs. (there is no emoji qualified enough for how I feel right now)



My thoughts exactly!! Here's to hoping he dumps her before the season starts....


----------



## mkr

katie1221 said:


> My thoughts exactly!! Here's to hoping he dumps her before the season starts....


He could be on life support by then.


----------



## guccimamma

White Orchid said:


> Welcome to the bish club



it's an honor and a privilege


----------



## mari_merry

At LAX on September 13, 2016


----------



## terebina786

But why does she have a coat on and a cardigan wrapped around her waist?


----------



## redney

terebina786 said:


> But why does she have a coat on and a cardigan wrapped around her waist?


And that cardi is dragging on the ground. She already uses butt pads so it's not like she's trying to cover up a PS monstrosity a$$ a la Kim.


----------



## mkr

Maybe she forgot her butt pads..


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like a fool with the coat and cardigan.


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> she is like the olive garden,  you are easily fooled by the commercial if you've never had the food.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

terebina786 said:


> But why does she have a coat on and a cardigan wrapped around her waist?





redney said:


> And that cardi is dragging on the ground. She already uses butt pads so it's not like she's trying to cover up a PS monstrosity a$$ a la Kim.




Have you seen the size of her moose knuckle?


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> But why does she have a coat on and a cardigan wrapped around her waist?



If kimbo has one koat koko has to show up wearing two


----------



## White Orchid

terebina786 said:


> But why does she have a coat on and a cardigan wrapped around her waist?


Because she's stupid.


----------



## arnott

poopsie said:


> Have you seen the size of her moose knuckle?



That explains the cardigan!         With the strategically placed sleeves!


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in Miami on September 15, 2016


----------



## lazeny

Did she overdo the botox? Because her face looks painfully hard...


----------



## White Orchid

It looks like the lip filler has seeped into that area between her upper lip and nose area.  And plastic surgery is supposed to improve your looks, lol.


----------



## terebina786

I'm gonna do matte nude stiletto nails next... That's all I got.


----------



## berrydiva

I liked her outfit until I got to the shoes.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> It looks like the lip filler has seeped into that area between her upper lip and nose area.  And plastic surgery is supposed to improve your looks, lol.



It didn't help creepy Jonathan.  They probably us the same doctor.


----------



## WishList986

I love her hair like that!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I don't know if it's the makeup or what but Khloe looks like the Walking Dead in the lastest pics, yikes.


----------



## caitlin1214

Speaking of zombies, "Braaaains!"

(She's not looking to eat. She just needs some.)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Johnathon looks awful... like an older woman dressed like a younger man. (No offense to older women who dress as younger men)

No comments on Khole...


----------



## mari_merry

Night out in Miami on September 16, 2016


----------



## redney

Who's the guy? RUN!!!


----------



## clevercat

What.the h3ll.is that bag. Good grief.


----------



## Lejic

clevercat said:


> What.the h3ll.is that bag. Good grief.



It's called "I have too much money."


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She looks so pathetic. It must be hell to live in her shoes. Always have to try so hard poor booger


----------



## mkr

It must REALLY be hell to live in Yeezy's shoes.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

redney said:


> Who's the guy? RUN!!!



Another idiot that wants fame. He will learn soon though how this family roll.


----------



## arnott

Those look like a combination of hooker boots and fishing boots!


----------



## VickyB

All aboard!


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Another idiot that wants fame. He will learn soon though how this family roll.


Isn't he already semi-famous?  He's in the NBA.  I don't follow the Cavs but they just won a championship.

I hope he wants fame cuz he's about to Get REAL famous.


----------



## White Orchid

It's only a matter of time now before she pens another "profound" quote on Instagram about having her heart broken again.

Wash. Rinse. Repeat (zzzz...). Imma buy her a set of knee pads as a sympathy gift


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> It's only a matter of time now before she pens another "profound" quote on Instagram about having her heart broken again.
> 
> Wash. Rinse. Repeat (zzzz...). Imma buy her a set of knee pads as a sympathy gift


She did a lot of physical work on herself.  She looks really good.  She needs to work on the inside.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> It's only a matter of time now before she pens another "profound" quote on Instagram about having her heart broken again.
> 
> Wash. Rinse. Repeat (zzzz...). Imma buy her a set of knee pads as a sympathy gift



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I'm laughing so hard at your knee pads comment! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Johnathon looks awful... like an older woman dressed like a younger man. (No offense to older women who dress as younger men)*
> 
> No comments on Khole...


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> It's only a matter of time now before she pens another "profound" quote on Instagram about having her heart broken again.
> 
> Wash. Rinse. Repeat (zzzz...). Imma buy her a set of knee pads as a sympathy gift



I've heard she does her best work on her knees. 

She looks stoned in that first pictures.  Is she on a date or is she going fly fishing??


----------



## mkr

At this point does she even have a chance at finding a good man and a good relationship?  Her and her entire family are all about the paps and publicity and being rich and famous.  But they are turning into a circus and I don't think that is attractive to a real man.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> At this point does she even have a chance at finding a good man and a good relationship?  Her and her entire family are all about the paps and publicity and being rich and famous.  But they are turning into a circus and I don't think that is attractive to a real man.



The only kind of man she's going to attract is a thirsty hanger oner like Jonathan or a self absorbed @ss like Kanye.  That's the only kind of man this family attracts.  Any man with half a brain & a minuscule amount of self respect will run in the opposite direction as fast as they can.


----------



## arnott

cdtracing said:


> I've heard she does her best work on her knees.
> 
> She looks stoned in that first pictures.  *Is she on a date or is she going fly fishing??*


----------



## GoGlam

I think she looks good, a bit hookerish, but I think she was semi going for that so good for her.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks like a plumped up donatella versace


----------



## berrydiva

She needs a friend because she's not thought of very highly by these dudes based on a convo I was having with a friend the other day.


----------



## mari_merry

Miami / September 17, 2016


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> At this point does she even have a chance at finding a good man and a good relationship?  Her and her entire family are all about the paps and publicity and being rich and famous.  But they are turning into a circus and I don't think that is attractive to a real man.



So true. No man or woman of substance would come w/in 20 feet of this zoo.


----------



## VickyB

mari_merry said:


> Miami / September 17, 2016


What a mess   So hard to choose what is the worst item! I'm going with the fur trim bag since they are in Miami, right?


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> She needs a friend because she's not thought of very highly by these dudes based on a convo I was having with a friend the other day.



Spill!


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> Spill!


+1 yes, please do!


----------



## arnott

Why do her arms and the area behind her shoulder look so splotchy?


----------



## redney

Saggy diaper booty.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> She needs a friend because she's not thought of very highly by these dudes based on a convo I was having with a friend the other day.





terebina786 said:


> Spill!





cdtracing said:


> +1 yes, please do!


----------



## Oryx816

@dangerouscurves...Honey boo boo just reminded me of what Khlogré must be thinking.....


----------



## mkr

arnott said:


> Why do her arms and the area behind her shoulder look so splotchy?


Spray tan wearing off?


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Spill!





cdtracing said:


> +1 yes, please do!





dangerouscurves said:


> View attachment 3469853


Without violating a conversation basically, to them, she ranks slightly above an "instagram model". There will be a different athlete soon as they pass her around.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Oryx816 said:


> @dangerouscurves...Honey boo boo just reminded me of what Khlogré must be thinking.....
> 
> View attachment 3469905



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Without violating a conversation basically, to them, she ranks slightly above an "instagram model". There will be a different athlete soon as they pass her around.



Does she even have choices?


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Does she even have choices?


That I don't know but it certainly doesn't seem so...


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> That I don't know but it certainly doesn't seem so...



Le sigh...


----------



## cdtracing

It's sad cause she seems to be passed around & used like an old mattress.


----------



## GoGlam

She has like 4-5 public love interests in several years and that's being passed around? Yikes. Tough crowd.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh you don't know how she screwed the whole g unit crew?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Those legs and that behind is not what nature intended, at all.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those legs and that behind is not what nature intended, at all.



Lol


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Those legs and that behind is not what nature intended, at all.


I'm all for a big booty, but the chicken leg/ass combo is really sad


----------



## caitlin1214

I like the tank top and shorts look. (I have a pair of shorts like that. Minus the holes, though. I don't like the idea of paying a lot of money for something with holes in them.)

Really not liking the bag and shoes. Not just with that outfit, though. I don't like them ever.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> She has like 4-5 public love interests in several years and that's being passed around? Yikes. Tough crowd.


Ummmm...public is the key word. But being passed around seems to be very real.


----------



## TC1

Let's not forget....and please don't pretend it's just healthy eating and revenge body.


----------



## WishList986

TC1 said:


> View attachment 3470219
> 
> Let's not forget....and please don't pretend it's just healthy eating and revenge body.


I think the weight loss definitely had a lot to do with it, but she's also clearly had a lot of work done.
Also, good to see that nipples have always been a fashion statement lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

The internet never forgets.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

lanasyogamama said:


> The internet never forgets.



Khloe would like us to though


----------



## GoGlam

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Oh you don't know how she screwed the whole g unit crew?



Lol apparently not.  What she does in her bed is her business, not mine


----------



## Brklynjuice87

GoGlam said:


> Lol apparently not.  What she does in her bed is her business, not mine


 
Ok just responding to your post about her not being passed around lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

GoGlam said:


> Lol apparently not.  What she does in her bed is her business, not mine



That's how I feel, too. The only vagina I can truly account for is my own.

I do think she should slow her role, tho. Dude supposedly has a baby on the way and the girl is only three months pregnant. I mean, Hun...c'mon now. 







 Stop rushing to put these dudes on your social media and being so public. It's not cute and you'll probably end up with egg on your face.


----------



## mkr

I can only imagine how ecstatic Lebron James is for the happy couple.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Well I will give her a little credit, she def. does look better vs 2009 Khloe.
I agree with you ladies she might should slow her roll, even if she doesn't at least not be so public with the guys your messing with.


----------



## knasarae

I fell down the rabbit hole on IG not too long ago and someone had posted a video of them at some club, kissing.  She was holding his face and giving him all these pecks and it was just so awkward and weird.


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> I fell down the rabbit hole on IG not too long ago and someone had posted a video of them at some club, kissing.  She was holding his face and giving him all these pecks and it was just so awkward and weird.


I saw that! He looked like he wanted to be anywhere else at that point LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

He's seven years younger but that has not stopped Khloe Kardashian from jumping into a full-blown romance with NBA player Tristan Thompson.

After some hand holding in Miami on Sunday, the 32-year-old reality star and the 25-year-old basketball player were cuddly inside the nightclub LIV at the Fontainebleau in Miami.

The athlete had his hand on the knee of the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star as she rested her hand on his upper tight and arm.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tan-Thompson-25-Miami-club.html#ixzz4KjoZY0yl


----------



## WishList986

He's a cutie!
Her face looks so off sometimes, I can't figure it out


----------



## redney

"Full blown romance"  OK.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

He will hit and quit just like the others will. They only use her for the come up, but I guess that's ok because she is doing the same


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> He's a cutie!
> Her face looks so off sometimes, I can't figure it out


Just be glad we don't have to look at her nasty pic on the previous page.


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> He will hit and quit just like the others will. They only use her for the come up, but I guess that's ok because she is doing the same


I don't know, I think Khloe is looking for a husband.  Or at least permanence.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I so pray that she doesn't have kids. Can you imagine the offensive stuff she will say around them especially if they are black. Oh my god


----------



## White Orchid

I have never been to a gym, but am an avid walker.  If that were me seated, my calves would look like bowling balls.  I just don't get how she virtually has none.


----------



## White Orchid

And yes he's cute.  She'll definitely be doing everything to please this one.  Please don't ask me to elaborate


----------



## GoGlam

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That's how I feel, too. The only vagina I can truly account for is my own.
> 
> I do think she should slow her role, tho. Dude supposedly has a baby on the way and the girl is only three months pregnant. I mean, Hun...c'mon now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop rushing to put these dudes on your social media and being so public. It's not cute and you'll probably end up with egg on your face.



Yikes! Didn't know that.. She should be a little more selective. I'm sure there are many successful people (read: athletes/"celebs") out there that don't have all that baggage and would date her.


----------



## ManilaMama

Sasha2012 said:


> He's seven years younger but that has not stopped Khloe Kardashian from jumping into a full-blown romance with NBA player Tristan Thompson.
> 
> After some hand holding in Miami on Sunday, the 32-year-old reality star and the 25-year-old basketball player were cuddly inside the nightclub LIV at the Fontainebleau in Miami.
> 
> The athlete had his hand on the knee of the Keeping Up With The Kardashians star as she rested her hand on his upper tight and arm.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tan-Thompson-25-Miami-club.html#ixzz4KjoZY0yl



First photo made me laugh out loud. She looks SOOO pleased with herself. Almost like, "LOOK! LOOK! I GOT A MAN! A CUTE ONE!!! YAYNESS!"


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Yikes! Didn't know that.. She should be a little more selective. I'm sure there are many successful people (read: athletes/"celebs") out there that don't have all that baggage and would date her.


Think it's because she's being selected and not selecting.


----------



## Deco

I've decided this clan is only interested in getting attention if coupled with an eye roll.  Exhibiting respectability and good judgment would make them break out in hives.


ManilaMama said:


> First photo made me laugh out loud. She looks SOOO pleased with herself. Almost like, "LOOK! LOOK! I GOT A MAN! A CUTE ONE!!! *YAYNESS*!"


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I don't know, I think Khloe is looking for a husband.  Or at least permanence.


I agree. I think she was honestly very happy being a married woman and very respectful and committed to the union. Too bad she chose poorly.


----------



## TC1

She looks like she's holding onto him so he doesn't bolt for the nearest exit at the first opportunity.


----------



## Longchamp

mkr said:


> I don't know, I think Khloe is looking for a husband.  Or at least permanence.


Please gawd, leave him alone.  And don't start coming to his games.



This is how LBJ feels about it.


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> I have never been to a gym, but am an avid walker.  If that were me seated, my calves would look like bowling balls.  I just don't get how she virtually has none.



I'm a serious gym rat but my calves are the hardest thing to build.  I think it's also genetics.


----------



## terebina786

Filters and photoshop are her friend.. She doesn't look cute in that pic with him.


----------



## Swanky

terebina786 said:


> I'm a serious gym rat but my calves are the hardest thing to build.  I think it's also genetics.



It's her genes IMO.
She has low muscle tone.  My legs are always in shape, can't see one muscle on my arms or my tummy and I'm in shape


----------



## tweegy

Swanky said:


> It's her genes IMO.
> She has low muscle tone.  My legs are always in shape, can't see one muscle on my arms or my tummy and I'm in shape



Hmm khloe probably gets it from her dad [emoji848]


[emoji57] #shadetokhloe


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> Hmm khloe probably gets it from her dad [emoji848]
> 
> 
> [emoji57] #shadetokhloe



I see what you did there doll....[emoji57]
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Well crafted.


----------



## knasarae

Brklynjuice87 said:


> He will hit and quit just like the others will. They only use her for the come up, but I guess that's ok because she is doing the same



How is this a come up for Tristan?  He just won an NBA championship and has an $80+ million dollar contract.  What could she possibly do for him?  I don't get it.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

He gets more fame for being with a kardash


----------



## knasarae

Brklynjuice87 said:


> He gets more fame for being with a kardash


Doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

It does to them


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> I'm a serious gym rat but my calves are the hardest thing to build.  I think it's also genetics.


Don't know if you do cardio but it can sometimes be counterproductive to muscle build. You need a surplus of calories to build muscle and cardio burns calories. But you're correct genetics certainly plays a major role.


----------



## Deco

berrydiva said:


> Don't know if you do cardio but it can sometimes be counterproductive to muscle build. You need a surplus of calories to build muscle and cardio burns calories. But you're correct genetics certainly plays a major role.


This is interesting.  I'd like to know more, and sorry for sidetracking this thread.  Can the surplus of calories be drawn from... existing excess reserves ... while simultaneously building muscle?  As in cardio + weight training + excess reserves = becoming more lean and gaining muscle mass at the same time?  I can definitely see cardio jeopardizing muscle build up, but what if you got plenty of junk in the trunk to spare?


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I so pray that she doesn't have kids. Can you imagine the offensive stuff she will say around them especially if they are black. Oh my god





Brklynjuice87 said:


> He gets more fame for being with a kardash


More fame and more shade.


----------



## guccimamma

He just gets to pass her on to the next player in a week or 2.   His agent won't let it go past that.


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> I see what you did there doll....[emoji57]
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Well crafted.


I saw it too.  She needs to join me in the bish corner


----------



## mundodabolsa

knasarae said:


> How is this a come up for Tristan?  He just won an NBA championship and has an $80+ million dollar contract.  What could she possibly do for him?  I don't get it.



I've never heard of him. Now I know all of these things about him.


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> This is interesting.  I'd like to know more, and sorry for sidetracking this thread.  Can the surplus of calories be drawn from... existing excess reserves ... while simultaneously building muscle?  As in cardio + weight training + excess reserves = becoming more lean and gaining muscle mass at the same time?  I can definitely see cardio jeopardizing muscle build up, but what if you got plenty of junk in the trunk to spare?


"Existing excess reserves"


----------



## White Orchid

knasarae said:


> How is this a come up for Tristan?  He just won an NBA championship and has an $80+ million dollar contract.  What could she possibly do for him?  I don't get it.


Well there is one thing she could do


----------



## knasarae

mundodabolsa said:


> I've never heard of him. Now I know all of these things about him.



Ok, good so you are a perfect person to ask.  Now that you know he is a multi-million dollar athlete, fresh off his first NBA title and dating Khloe Kardashian.. does that make him appealing to you?  If you found out he had some time of clothing line, cologne, etc (I have no idea) would you be interested in it?


----------



## knasarae

White Orchid said:


> Well there is one thing she could do


Yuck


----------



## White Orchid

knasarae said:


> Yuck


Well fam, you did ask


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Well there is one thing she could do


You're grounded.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Well fam, you did ask


Youre not allowed to talk while you're in the corner missy


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Well there is one thing she could do


  You beat me to it!!


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Well there is one thing she could do



cook him some of her "home made" soul food?


----------



## ManilaMama

pukasonqo said:


> cook him some of her "home made" soul food?



Good one, mate! 

6am here and I laughed so hard at that!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> Youre not allowed to talk while you're in the corner missy


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Well there is one thing she could do



The one that involve knee pads?


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> The one that involve knee pads?


Umm...no comment


----------



## knasarae

White Orchid said:


> Well fam, you did ask


Yep.. I did that to myself lol!


----------



## Ms.parker123

Even if you are rich you might now have fame. Dating a Kardashian, would help you achieve fame believe it or not. Look a Corey (Kris "BF") we never heard of him till he started dating someone apart of the Kardashian Klan. Essentially it can kinda help you with getting noticed.


----------



## redney

Ms.parker123 said:


> Even if you are rich you might now have fame. Dating a Kardashian, would help you achieve fame believe it or not. Look a Corey (Kris "BF") we never heard of him till he started dating someone apart of the Kardashian Klan. Essentially it can kinda help you with getting noticed.


But does anyone really want to be noticed for being PMK's b*tch/purse carrier?


----------



## terebina786

She really named her jean company "Good American"?? Ok..


----------



## mkr

redney said:


> But does anyone really want to be noticed for being PMK's b*tch/purse carrier?


For $100K an episode?  I'll do it.  I can start today.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> For $100K an episode?  I'll do it.  I can start today.


For real!!! I'll cradle that purse like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## Ms.parker123

redney said:


> But does anyone really want to be noticed for being PMK's b*tch/purse carrier?


Apparently! He sure doesn't mind. Now he has access to stuff he never had before. He's all on T.V. now.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> For $100K an episode?  I'll do it.  I can start today.





tweegy said:


> For real!!! I'll cradle that purse like there's no tomorrow!


 Is that his real kontract? I remember he had to renegotiate because he claimed he wasn't getting paid enough. According to the DM, he was getting $20K/month to carry her purse which he said wasn't enough.
Now, for $100K would you also have sex with her?



Ms.parker123 said:


> Apparently! He sure doesn't mind. Now he has access to stuff he never had before. He's all on T.V. now.


Just their show. Does anyone still watch anymore?:


----------



## cdtracing

redney said:


> Is that his real kontract? I remember he had to renegotiate because he claimed he wasn't getting paid enough.
> Now, for $100K would you also have sex with her?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> She really named her jean company "Good American"?? Ok..



Yeah, very interesting. Her pants always make her look like a walking yeast infection, why would anyone want that????


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, very interesting. Her pants always make her look like a walking yeast infection, why would anyone want that????



Right. Plus she stays wearing Fashion Nova jeans... I feel like they'll be re-branded FN jeans.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks rough as hell and those jeans look painfully tight... walking in them must be a task and a half 

Tumblr


----------



## mkr

Lou you stole my line! Just kidding

Does she look different in the face again?


----------



## WishList986

Those shoes tho


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> Lou you stole my line! Just kidding
> 
> Does she look different in the face again?



Her heavily filtered, perfect lighting IG pics tell a whole different story.


----------



## terebina786

Also I really hate the length of those jeans... I dunno why, they're just bothering me


----------



## TC1

redney said:


> Is that his real kontract? I remember he had to renegotiate because he claimed he wasn't getting paid enough. According to the DM, he was getting $20K/month to carry her purse which he said wasn't enough.
> Now, for $100K would you also have sex with her?
> 
> 
> Just their show. Does anyone still watch anymore?:


I legit don't think he has sex with her. I think they want us to believe they do...it's all smoke and mirrors. Like the whole damn family.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Lou you stole my line! Just kidding


Apologies  *whispers*What's the line??!


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Apologies  *whispers*What's the line??!


The Prince GIF.  Just playin!


----------



## redney

TC1 said:


> I legit don't think he has sex with her. I think they want us to believe they do...it's all smoke and mirrors. Like the whole damn family.


Clearly not, it's been said for a long time he's not interested in women.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They aren't having sex?!  I don't believe that one at all.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I guess you guys haven't seen those pics of corey looking fruitier than a starburst pack.


----------



## tweegy

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I guess you guys haven't seen those pics of corey looking fruitier than a starburst pack.


Pics!!!!  (but in kris's thread)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I have to get my laptop to do it. I will find them in a minute


----------



## mkr

Must you?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Must you?



Um I don't is it a problem if I do? It's not that serious to me I am just contributing to the conversation about corey.


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They aren't having sex?!  I don't believe that one at all.



I do. There's no way that man is into women.


----------



## berrydiva

I like her shirt and shoes. Are those debouts new or old? I's like them. 

She looks worn.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> I do. There's no way that man is into women.


Tristan? Nah...he's a thot

...ETA: thot-in-training


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> Tristan? Nah...he's a thot
> 
> ...ETA: thot-in-training



I think they are talking about corey Kris boy toy


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I think they are talking about corey Kris boy toy


Oh...thanks. I didn't go back...too much work especially when you had 3 glasses of wine. lol


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> She looks rough as hell and those jeans look painfully tight... walking in them must be a task and a half
> 
> Tumblr


Still looks like a man to me.  Even with the peroxide "mane".


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I blame Kris lol


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Um I don't is it a problem if I do? It's not that serious to me I am just contributing to the conversation about corey.


No not a problem at all.  Just me being sarcastic.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> No not a problem at all.  Just me being sarcastic.



Ok cool


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> Still looks like a man to me.  Even with the peroxide "mane".


same.


----------



## Monstahospital

I wish I could wear house slippers everywhere too[emoji5]


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> Tristan? Nah...he's a thot
> 
> ...ETA: thot-in-training


 

Oh were we talking abour Tristan? I thought we were talking about Corey


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> Oh were we talking abour Tristan? I thought we were talking about Corey


No idea. lol. I get confused in these Kardashian threads but seems like it was Corey.


----------



## pixiejenna

I hate to report but my email has been compromised via Nordies. Apparently the Ks are doing a Jean line that they will be carrying and Klogore was the model. *gags*  the only reason it caught my attention was because I  was like that model looks like Klogore and then when I looked closer it was her. And warning it's a back shot too. I'm not going to lie I used to be a big Nordies fans the past few years they've been loosing me as a customer. This collaboration pretty much solidifies my need to move on from them and shop else where. The worst part is the line is called Good American http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/good-am...m_em=AC889DD9F1795CDD42EFDD1ABD5717978BCEE8CA


----------



## andicandi3x12

That pic is nightmare inducing!!!!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

She wants to be a black woman so bad bless her heart


----------



## redney

So, good ole French Toast (remember him?) is giving diamonds to Iggy Azalea. Khloe's fake 'relationship' couldn't bring that.
http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/iggy-azalea-french-montana-rings-dating/


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> She wants to be a black woman so bad bless her heart


Fo sho!  And the last thing the black community need right now.


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> So, good ole French Toast (remember him?) is giving diamonds to Iggy Azalea. Khloe's fake 'relationship' couldn't bring that.
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/iggy-azalea-french-montana-rings-dating/


Bit of overkill for my liking but Khloe must be pi$$ed!


----------



## pixiejenna

Didn't French toast "buy" Khloe a hideous ring? Any who unless we see pics of her walking around iced out it comes off has her just trying on a bunch of rings all at once, nothing more nothing less. However Khlogore will be pissed it took way longer in her fake relationship to get jewelry and she had to pay for it too lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## limom

Was he the dude who gave her a car?
French is moving up in the dating scene...


----------



## mkr

Khloe "collaborated" with whoever on this jeans line?  Oh okay.  Sure she did.  It probably went something like this:

Khloe would you like to start a clothing line?

What do I gotta do?

Nothing we design and you wear them.

Where do I sign?

She's such a brilliant business woman.


----------



## limom

Their stuff is everywhere from Bloomies to even Saks. So they must be doing something right.


----------



## ManilaMama

I find it baffling that an item the K's endorse can sell so well. 

When Kylie did those rebranded colorpop lipstick, my first thought was "Ehhh, I won't be caught dead holding Kylie lipstick". But joke's on me because apparently they sell a lot! My friend who has teenage girls are all about it and they keep asking their mom to buy Kylie lipstick for them! It's the "in" thing to have in their circles, apparently.


----------



## lizmil

knasarae said:


> Ok, good so you are a perfect person to ask.  Now that you know he is a multi-million dollar athlete, fresh off his first NBA title and dating Khloe Kardashian.. does that make him appealing to you?  If you found out he had some time of clothing line, cologne, etc (I have no idea) would you be interested in it?


notunless it was a pest kiler

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> Their stuff is everywhere from Bloomies to even Saks. So they must be doing something right.



Some of the Kendall + Kylie stuff is cute! If they continue down the road of what they've produced, I'll be buying some.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Khloe "collaborated" with whoever on this jeans line?  Oh okay.  Sure she did.  It probably went something like this:
> 
> Khloe would you like to start a clothing line?
> 
> What do I gotta do?
> 
> Nothing we design and you wear them.
> 
> Where do I sign?
> 
> She's such a brilliant business woman.


After point 3, you omitted the part where she has to arch her back and thrust her surgically-enhanced butt.

#WhycouldntMamahaveshaggedablackmaninstead.


----------



## Irishgal

.


----------



## pixiejenna

ManilaMama said:


> I find it baffling that an item the K's endorse can sell so well.
> 
> When Kylie did those rebranded colorpop lipstick, my first thought was "Ehhh, I won't be caught dead holding Kylie lipstick". But joke's on me because apparently they sell a lot! My friend who has teenage girls are all about it and they keep asking their mom to buy Kylie lipstick for them! It's the "in" thing to have in their circles, apparently.


Same here. Especially when the products are lousy. Even my niece who hates this family wants to try out the make up. Even though she knows that it's color pop and it's just repackaged. She's into make up and social media makes it easier to sell the junk. Every once in a while she'll see something she likes from their clothing line but when she sees the label she'll pass because she's not spending her money on supporting them. Yet the makeup still draws her interest. If money wasn't tight and she had a CC(since it can only be bought online). I'm sure that she'd try the make up line in a heartbeat. Even after all the bad reviews online and knowing that it's a glorified drug store make up line.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

ManilaMama said:


> I find it baffling that an item the K's endorse can sell so well.
> 
> When Kylie did those rebranded colorpop lipstick, my first thought was "Ehhh, I won't be caught dead holding Kylie lipstick". But joke's on me because apparently they sell a lot! My friend who has teenage girls are all about it and they keep asking their mom to buy Kylie lipstick for them! It's the "in" thing to have in their circles, apparently.



Key words are "teenage girls".  I think most of the stuff they sell is to teenagers & young college girls who follow them on IG.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> Key words are "teenage girls".  I think most of the stuff they sell is to teenagers & young college girls who follow them on IG.


Honestly, their shoes line is cute.
it is not that expensive either.
Think Jessica Simpson.


----------



## TC1

Those lip kits are pretty expensive!..they do sell really well.... Well enough for Kylie to get all the fake injections, while other people pay for fake paint trying to emulate.


----------



## ManilaMama

Yeah I heard the lip kits are super expensive (and not even too good). I wonder why the teens like them? 

My guess is that some kids in school have it, and so others want it to "fit in". 

I really hope it's not because the teens want to look like the Ks! No no no. Too sexy, too soon!! Sigh.


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> Yeah I heard the lip kits are super expensive (and not even too good). I wonder why the teens like them?
> 
> My guess is that some kids in school have it, and so others want it to "fit in".
> 
> I really hope it's not because the teens want to look like the Ks! No no no. Too sexy, too soon!! Sigh.


Teens? Grown adult women buy her lip kits. lol. The prices for them are similar to what you'd find in Sephora for a liquid lippie and pencil...the quality early on seemed hit or miss based on youtube reviews but it seems that it's mostly been positive reviews on the lip kits. Kylie's kits seem to get better reviews than the new/rebranded Kardashian beauty products.


----------



## pixiejenna

Social media is why so many teens and young adults are buying them. They don't even realize that there being marketed they think that XYZ who's really good with make up is giving them free tutorials/reviews. They probably don't even realize that their favorite makeup gurus are actually on the payroll and just testing free samples!  Ironically I mentioned how my niece who can't stand this family is interested in the makeup. Even after reading bad reviews and reading up on the brand shortcomings( for example sending people products that are only half full and you can't return faulty product). If money wasn't a problem she'd happily try the make up out.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I've seen a short clip where she quickly runs over the jeans she supposably  "collaborated"
its basically your everyday zara/h&m jeans
but with $$ tag
which still baffles me to who would buy it?
I mean when someones does a new line/collaboration they should create new and fun jeans
for example vetements jeans (dying for one)
why waste time and energy in making something already there?


----------



## mkr

We


Viva La Fashion said:


> I've seen a short clip where she quickly runs over the jeans she supposably  "collaborated"
> its basically your everyday zara/h&m jeans
> but with $$ tag
> which still baffles me to who would buy it?
> I mean when someones does a new line/collaboration they should create new and fun jeans
> for example vetements jeans (dying for one)
> why waste time and energy in making something already there?


ll Khloe isn't exactly new and fun.  No time or energy necessary.  Isn't that what they do?  Just put their name on stuff that's already out there and call it theirs?


----------



## Pinkcooper

Why the fdheufhs does she need two coats?


----------



## mkr

Maybe to say look I'm so rich I can buy 2 coats!


----------



## caitlin1214

lizmil said:


> notunless it was a pest kiler
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


Victoria's Secret Bombshell perfume is a mosquito repellent!


----------



## caitlin1214

I have some of Kylie's Sinful Colors collection, but it wasn't because it was Kylie. It was 3 free nail polish in pretty colors at good prices.


----------



## pinkfeet

I would never ever buy anything to support that family, even if were a penny and I loved the item. Sometimes you have to say no.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

pinkfeet said:


> I would never ever buy anything to support that family, even if were a penny and I loved the item. Sometimes you have to say no.


yes say that shyt one more time. Ivanka has some really good bags but I will never support her either.


----------



## terebina786

Her jeans are going to be rebranded Fashion Nova jeans... She wears them a lot.  Just like Kylie's Lipkits are re-branded Colour Pop lippies.


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> So, good ole French Toast (remember him?) is giving diamonds to Iggy Azalea. Khloe's fake 'relationship' couldn't bring that.
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/iggy-azalea-french-montana-rings-dating/



he probably got them on qvc diamonique week


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> he probably got them on qvc diamonique week


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> he probably got them on qvc diamonique week


Didn't they name the jeweller who 'sold' French Braid the rings?  I assumed he never paid a cent and it was product placement.


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> Was he the dude who gave her a car?
> French is moving up in the dating scene...



He gave her a car?  I never saw her driving around in a Gremlin.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian wore lacy lingerie on Thursday while catching a departing flight at Los Angeles International Airport.

The 32-year-old reality star had her sheer white teddy with plunging neckline tucked into distressed blue skinny jeans.

Khloe was spotted walking barefoot as she made her way through airport security.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jets-LAX-amid-family-drama.html#ixzz4LngwCPrT


----------



## White Orchid

I'm surprised she hasn't had her little boobies done yet.


----------



## Oryx816

Is this a thing now, running around in a teddy?


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> He gave her a car?  I never saw her driving around in a Gremlin.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't had her little boobies done yet.


They are done and have been for a while.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oryx816 said:


> Is this a thing now, running around in a teddy?



I meant to quote lol. I like to call it the Rihanna effect. I noticed Kim, Khloe and Kylie are currently jacking rih style


----------



## White Orchid

It's funny seeing her waistline outside the medium of Instagram when it hasn't been sculpted via Photoshop.  If we only had those to go by, you would think, "wow, her waistline is tiny now!"  Then you see candid shots like this and you see Khloe's waistline for what is really is.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe are you wearing a diaper? Lol her azz is a tragedy


----------



## White Orchid

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe are you wearing a diaper? Lol her azz is a tragedy


Aww leave her alone.  She's trying so hard to be a black woman lol.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

White Orchid said:


> Aww leave her alone.  She's trying so hard to be a black woman lol.


 Black women don't look like that


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't had her little boobies done yet.



Give her time...I'm sure PMK will give her the money.


----------



## Jayne1

cdtracing said:


> Give her time...I'm sure PMK will give her the money.


It's been done. Her whole body, head to toe has been done. People forget what she used to look like.


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian wore lacy lingerie on Thursday while catching a departing flight at Los Angeles International Airport.
> 
> The 32-year-old reality star had her sheer white teddy with plunging neckline tucked into distressed blue skinny jeans.
> 
> Khloe was spotted walking barefoot as she made her way through airport security.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...jets-LAX-amid-family-drama.html#ixzz4LngwCPrT


Am I the only one who sees a resemblance?? Especially from the second photo


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Aww leave her alone.  She's trying so hard to be a black woman lol.


That's not funny....nor do black women find these types of "jokes" funny in case you all didn't know.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> That's not funny....nor do black women find these types of "jokes" funny in case you all didn't know.


 
I was the one who said Khloe tries so hard to be a black woman and she does. I didn't say it as a joke hell im black myself. I'm more offended that the Kim, Khloe, and Kylie think the only thing that makes black women attractive is our ass. They imitate our features because they date black men. Not all of us have curvy bodies. They imitate our style, features, etc it's annoying because I know if they were dating white men we wouldn't be seeing the hot mess they present.


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I was the one who said Khloe tries so hard to be a black woman and she does. I didn't say it as a joke hell im black myself. I'm more offended that the Kim, Khloe, and Kylie think the only thing that makes black women attractive is our ass. They imitate our features because they date black men. Not all of us have curvy bodies. They imitate our style, features, etc it's annoying because I know if they were dating white men we wouldn't be seeing the hot mess they present.


Exactly my point...I've made the same statement but we're not doing it in jest. It's not a joke nor do black women find making light of it amusing. We have been told for 200+ years our skin, body type, full lips, etc isn't attractive and flat out disgusting. Want the culture, the "swag", the vernacular, etc but none of the problems. Eff those gutta broads..  someone had me turnt earlier. Lol.


----------



## cdtracing

WishList986 said:


> Am I the only one who sees a resemblance?? Especially from the second photo


That's rich!!!


----------



## shaurin

How does she not have TSA precheck so that she can leave her shoes on when she goes through security?  She travels so much you'd think it would be a nobrainer.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

shaurin said:


> How does she not have TSA precheck so that she can leave her shoes on when she goes through security?  She travels so much you'd think it would be a nobrainer.



I have pre-check and some of my shoes set off the metal detectors and I still have to remove them.


----------



## V0N1B2

shaurin said:


> How does she not have TSA precheck so that she can leave her shoes on when she goes through security?  She travels so much you'd think it would be a nobrainer.


Pre-check is quick though, right? The longer she's out in genpop where the paps can get at her, the better for her. If she shot through the line quickly, she wouldn't have the opportunity to prance around for the cameras (and wear her lingerie). She likes to maximize her camera time as much as possible.


----------



## berrydiva

shaurin said:


> How does she not have TSA precheck so that she can leave her shoes on when she goes through security?  She travels so much you'd think it would be a nobrainer.


I have pre-check and sometimes the pre-check lanes are closed so you're forced to go through the regular lanes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

That's nasty walking on the airport floor barefoot. Wear something that you wear socks & sneakers with. Sheesh. If anything, you can toss the socks. 

Guess it's just me, but that's nasty.


----------



## White Orchid

Bumping this thread cos I'm having major feels for Koko


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> It's been done. Her whole body, head to toe has been done. People forget what she used to look like. [emoji38]


Someone needs to post a old body vs new body. The amount of work she's had done is insane. New face check, boob  job check, liposuction check, a$$ injections check. Not a single part of her body is original anymore.


Ginger Tea said:


> That's nasty walking on the airport floor barefoot. Wear something that you wear socks & sneakers with. Sheesh. If anything, you can toss the socks.
> 
> Guess it's just me, but that's nasty.


ITA when I fly I always pack in my carry on a spare pair of socks in a zip lock baggie. So after I go through security I change them before I put my shoes back on and the ones I wore in the line go into the baggie. I don't want foot fungus from the thousands of people that walked threw before me in my shoes. Interestingly enough I've had a lot of people comment to me on it, that it's such a good idea that they're going to do that the next time they travel. Especially in summer when so many people are in sandals even a larger chance to exposure to ick.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pukasonqo

poor koko, getting ready to throw herself into the circus week in paris when kimbo  took the wind of her sails by getting robbed


----------



## mkr

Ginger Tea said:


> That's nasty walking on the airport floor barefoot. Wear something that you wear socks & sneakers with. Sheesh. If anything, you can toss the socks.
> 
> Guess it's just me, but that's nasty.


They have a bidet so it's okay.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Bumping this thread cos I'm having major feels for Koko


We need a snicker emoji.


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> View attachment 3480963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny seeing her waistline outside the medium of Instagram when it hasn't been sculpted via Photoshop.  If we only had those to go by, you would think, "wow, her waistline is tiny now!"  Then you see candid shots like this and you see Khloe's waistline for what is really is.


Well, she is jeans model/creator now!


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## berrydiva

Ginger Tea said:


> That's nasty walking on the airport floor barefoot. Wear something that you wear socks & sneakers with. Sheesh. If anything, you can toss the socks.
> 
> Guess it's just me, but that's nasty.


This is exactly what motivated me to get pre-check. I wish there was a pre-check equivalent for public bathrooms.


----------



## leeann

Her butt looks stranger than Kim's nowadays


----------



## guccimamma

shaurin said:


> How does she not have TSA precheck so that she can leave her shoes on when she goes through security?  She travels so much you'd think it would be a nobrainer.



she wants you to see her take her clothes off and walk around in her special airplane lingerie.

so pathetic.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> I'm surprised she hasn't had her little boobies done yet.


You mean done AGAIN...they've been done before.


----------



## mkr

Was she flat chested before?  Cuz she's not busty.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Was she flat chested before?  Cuz she's not busty.


Kinda, sorta.  Now, they're nice and perky and fuller.

Besides, a daughter of Kris J with natural parts? Unimaginable.


----------



## Ginger Tea

With the exception of Kourtney who still looks normal, the other two looked so much better before all the unnecessary surgeries. Khloe & Kim's faces resemble guppies in a fish tank. The unnecessary butt enlargements, which really are not an enhancements because they have gone extremely over the top with it just like Nicki Minage & K. Michelle. Their entire bodies, head to toe, is a facade. J Lo had the original big butt. At least it looked normal. Now all these women look like they're dragging their behinds, behind them. Sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh imo minus the baboon lips Khlogore's new face looks better. Kim's face looked it's best in her Khump days. Kourt looks the best, she's had the least work done and was the most conservative with it just minor tweaking. 

Jlo's butt looks the best because hers is home grown.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

Ginger Tea said:


> With the exception of Kourtney who still looks normal, the other two looked so much better before all the unnecessary surgeries. Khloe & Kim's faces resemble guppies in a fish tank. The unnecessary butt enlargements, which really are not an enhancements because they have gone extremely over the top with it just like Nicki Minage & K. Michelle. Their entire bodies, head to toe, is a facade. J Lo had the original big butt. At least it looked normal. Now all these women look like they're dragging their behinds, behind them. Sad.


No. Jenny Lo did not have the original big butt. Where do y'all get this ish from? Lol. And I love Jenny Lo


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> No. Jenny Lo did not have the original big butt. Where do y'all get this ish from? Lol. And I love Jenny Lo


 lol funny right


----------



## pukasonqo

what happened to koko? she and kougar kourtney, hey, the whole circus has been media silent regarding kimbo's parisian ordeal!
none of those "you mess with one of us, you are messing with us all!" tweets from koko


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> what happened to koko? she and kougar kourtney, hey, the whole circus has been media silent regarding kimbo's parisian ordeal!
> none of those "you mess with one of us, you are messing with us all!" tweets from koko



Maybe they have all been told to keep quiet.


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> what happened to koko? she and kougar kourtney, hey, the whole circus has been media silent regarding kimbo's parisian ordeal!
> none of those "you mess with one of us, you are messing with us all!" tweets from koko


Khlogore is all bark no bite. When the sh!t hits the fan her true colors show.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe is prob chasing Tristan around. Y'all know how she get when she dates a new man


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> No. Jenny Lo did not have the original big butt. Where do y'all get this ish from? Lol. And I love Jenny Lo



Lol! I don't know! I read about Jenny's butt the first time in an article in Vogue in the beginning of 2000. The article said about J Lo bringing the curves back and talked about how in Brazil perky butts are more worshiped than big boobs.


----------



## mkr

pukasonqo said:


> what happened to koko? she and kougar kourtney, hey, the whole circus has been media silent regarding kimbo's parisian ordeal!
> none of those "you mess with one of us, you are messing with us all!" tweets from koko


They must have bound and gagged her to keep her from spouting off.  She's usually yelling about everything anti-K.


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> They must have bound and gagged her to keep her from spouting off.  She's usually yelling about everything anti-K.



Bound and gagged in her robe you mean? Inside a marble tub, of course!


----------



## Ginger Tea

berrydiva said:


> No. Jenny Lo did not have the original big butt. Where do y'all get this ish from? Lol. And I love Jenny Lo



Meaning it's not from a needle, chemical, etc. that kind of original.


----------



## morgan20

J


----------



## morgan20

lol I didn't mean to post my 47 year old butt now I cannot delete it


----------



## mkr

morgan20 said:


> lol I didn't mean to post my 47 year old butt now I cannot delete it


You can edit it.  Maybe too late for it but press edit, then backspace and it should go away.  Then press any key and press save.


----------



## winks

Hahhaha i really like your butt [emoji23]


----------



## Brklynjuice87

morgan20 said:


> lol I didn't mean to post my 47 year old butt now I cannot delete it



Ok because I was going to say it's not that serious.


----------



## morgan20

mkr said:


> You can edit it.  Maybe too late for it but press edit, then backspace and it should go away.  Then press any key and press save.



I tried it but it didn't work anyway....[emoji23]


----------



## morgan20

Bloody heck I was on Whatsapp asking my friend if my dress was too short at the same time as reading this thread


----------



## mkr

morgan20 said:


> Delete


For what it's worth your 47 year old butt looking pretty perky.


----------



## cdtracing

You're 47 yr old butt looks better than a K butt!!


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> You're 47 yr old butt looks better than a K butt!!


You say that like it's hard to do....


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Bloody heck I was on Whatsapp asking my friend if my dress was too short at the same time as reading this thread



Girl, your butt looks great and no, your dress is not too short


----------



## Jayne1

morgan20 said:


> Bloody heck I was on Whatsapp asking my friend if my dress was too short at the same time as reading this thread


Only if you can't sit down without showing the goods… but your butt is perfection!


----------



## Esizzle

morgan20 said:


> Bloody heck I was on Whatsapp asking my friend if my dress was too short at the same time as reading this thread


Haha! You have a nice butt so don't worry!!


----------



## berrydiva

morgan20 said:


> lol I didn't mean to post my 47 year old butt now I cannot delete it


Lol. Your Dress isn't too short and your 47 year old butt looks good.


----------



## Deco

morgan20 said:


> J


If you hadn't mentioned your age I'd have guessed pre-baby 27. Where's the love for that flat belly and tight shapely legs?


----------



## morgan20

Oh boy the embarrassment....was going to answer on this thread and posted my picture instead....any thanks ladies


----------



## dalinda

i think J Lo's butt was one of the first butts that was surgically enhanced


Ginger Tea said:


> Meaning it's not from a needle, chemical, etc. that kind of original.


----------



## Ginger Tea

dalinda said:


> i think J Lo's butt was one of the first butts that was surgically enhanced



Hey, I'm no butt specialist, so anything is possible.


----------



## tweegy

morgan20 said:


> J


Girl, you look very good! 

Who's your doc? (jk)


----------



## chowlover2

They just showed a clip of Khloe on Ellen today on ET. You forget how fugly she is until you see her without all the photoshop. The lips are especially dreadful.


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> Girl, you look very good!
> 
> Who's your doc? (jk)



Skipping rope, ab wheel and loads of s*x


----------



## tweegy

morgan20 said:


> Skipping rope, ab wheel and loads of s*x


*Jots notes frantically*


----------



## White Orchid

Especially with overloading on the gloss.  Reminded me of the Real Housewives of whereever women - the amount of gloss that's stuck on their lips is enough to blind you.

Oh and btw, you forgot to mention her tit poking through and her conveniently ignoring it.  It's like "We get it Khloe, you want to show off your new bra and look "risqué" lol.


chowlover2 said:


> They just showed a clip of Khloe on Ellen today on ET. You forget how fugly she is until you see her without all the photoshop. The lips are especially dreadful.


----------



## White Orchid

morgan20 said:


> lol I didn't mean to post my 47 year old butt now I cannot delete it


It's a better butt than any of the K's.  So firm!  Slapping mine would be like pounding into pizza dough


----------



## White Orchid

Thread digression, no.5978


----------



## CobaltBlu

Tweegy knows where you all need to send my new keyboard.


----------



## MY2CENT

White Orchid said:


> It's a better butt than any of the K's.  So firm!  Slapping mine would be like pounding into pizza dough


I'd take a real pizza dough butt over that ugly thing that follows Khloe around all the time


----------



## berrydiva

dalinda said:


> i think J Lo's butt was one of the first butts that was surgically enhanced





Ginger Tea said:


> Hey, I'm no butt specialist, so anything is possible.


Her butt is not surgically enhanced. She's had a butt since In Living Color when she was a thickums. She was just not the "original" butt....hello Selena was before her if we want to go Latina singer/dancer!


----------



## mkr

Why is Khloe on Ellen?  She doesn't have anything going on does she?  Did she go on Ellen to talk about her sister's ordeal?  
.
I thought they were all hunkered down playing it safe.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Tweegy knows where you all need to send my new keyboard.


----------



## tweegy

Double post


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


>



Yikes!!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


>


They really thought this song was going to be something until the interwebs scalped her of all delusions.


----------



## WishList986

mkr said:


> Why is Khloe on Ellen?  She doesn't have anything going on does she?  Did she go on Ellen to talk about her sister's ordeal?
> .
> I thought they were all hunkered down playing it safe.


Could be her upcoming jean collaboration


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> They really thought this song was going to be something until the interwebs scalped her of all delusions.


----------



## Ginger Tea

berrydiva said:


> Her butt is not surgically enhanced. She's had a butt since In Living Color when she was a thickums. She was just not the "original" butt....hello Selena was before her if we want to go Latina singer/dancer!




She really had a butt way before that. She choreographed Janet Jackson's video and was one of the dancers in, 'That's the Way Love Goes.' Way back when before butt enhancements were common practice.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

WishList986 said:


> Could be her upcoming jean collaboration


a jeans collab earns you an interview with ellen?? wow things have changed
i am sure ultimately they would figure gorilla k would spill the beans (fake) on how Kim's doing
and how horrible for her to deal with things like a regular human being


----------



## knasarae

Ginger Tea said:


> She really had a butt way before that. She choreographed Janet Jackson's video and was one of the dancers in, 'That's the Way Love Goes.' Way back when before butt enhancements were common practice.



She didn't choreograph the video.  Tina Landon did.


----------



## caitlin1214

Ginger Tea said:


> That's nasty walking on the airport floor barefoot. Wear something that you wear socks & sneakers with. Sheesh. If anything, you can toss the socks.
> 
> Guess it's just me, but that's nasty.





pixiejenna said:


> ITA when I fly I always pack in my carry on a spare pair of socks in a zip lock baggie. So after I go through security I change them before I put my shoes back on and the ones I wore in the line go into the baggie. I don't want foot fungus from the thousands of people that walked threw before me in my shoes. Interestingly enough I've had a lot of people comment to me on it, that it's such a good idea that they're going to do that the next time they travel. Especially in summer when so many people are in sandals even a larger chance to exposure to ick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



I love being barefoot, and if it was socially acceptable to be barefoot everywhere, I would be. So I don't mind being barefoot when I go through security. I don't walk around everywhere else, though. It's like, shoes off, go through the line, put them back on, done. 

(Sometimes, depending on who I'm flying with, if I'm wearing flip flops, it's not necessary for me to take them off.) 

The last time I was in the Phoenix airport, they had a box of those disposable sockettes at the security line.


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> I love being barefoot, and if it was socially acceptable to be barefoot everywhere, I would be. So I don't mind being barefoot when I go through security. I don't walk around everywhere else, though. It's like, shoes off, go through the line, put them back on, done.
> 
> (Sometimes, depending on who I'm flying with, if I'm wearing flip flops, it's not necessary for me to take them off.)
> 
> The last time I was in the Phoenix airport, they had a box of those disposable sockettes at the security line.


I've thought about getting some of those disposable flipflops that are used after pedicures in the Spas.  They're disposable so you can just toss them before you put your shoes back on.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Is she pregnant??


----------



## arnott

ChanelMommy said:


> Is she pregnant??



If she is it looks like nobody cares!


----------



## Ginger Tea

knasarae said:


> She didn't choreograph the video.  Tina Landon did.



Okay.


----------



## caitlin1214

knasarae said:


> She didn't choreograph the video.  Tina Landon did.


There was choreography in that video? I just remember them snapping their fingers along to the music. The only dancing I remember was two of them doing the bump towards the end of the song.


----------



## WishList986

Her new jean collab is on Nordstrom now, I was pleasantly surprised to see that they come in a wider variety of sizes than some other premium denim brands. They also show the jeans on models of different sizes which is neat too. Granted, Im sure she didn't make these executive decisions lol! 
Also, I'm a sucker for anything that the brand recommends sizing down in


----------



## TC1

Ahhhh, yes...good ole vanity sizing. Wouldn't expect anything else from Khlo


----------



## sdkitty

I've never been a fan of any of the family but Chloe just gained some respect from me:

*Khloe Kardashian Ethers Donald ***** for Calling Her a ‘Fat Piglet’*
The reality star/entrepreneur—and former ‘Apprentice’ contestant—went in on Donald for his misogynistic comments towards her while on the show.



*AMY ZIMMERMAN*
*10.18.16 4:00 PM ET*
Khloé Kardashian has conquered a variety of frontiers, from revenge body diets to bestselling books to Twitter burns. Given her pioneering spirit, it was only a matter of time before the third Kardashian sister turned her efforts towards politics. While eschewing dairy and amassing receipts aren’t native talents to the political arena, Kardashian might just be the hero that this pussy-filled, tabloid-style election season deserves.

The controversy stems, like most ***** horror stories these days, from the set of _The Apprentice_. Or more specifically, _Celebrity Apprentice_—a B-list spinoff of *****’s C-grade reality TV show. Kardashian starred on the series seven years and roughly two and a half makeovers ago, back when Kim Kardashian was famous for her sex tape and Kylie Jenner wasn’t famous for anything.

At the time, ***** claimed that he fired Khloé Kardashian because of a past DUI arrest, which is strange considering how cool and trendy DUIs were in 2009. Naturally, the idea of Donald ***** removing someone from a workplace environment due to a history of substance abuse felt a little far-fetched. It would make a lot more sense if ***** fired Kardashian because of something sexist and disgusting that had nothing to do with her performance in the competition. Which is exactly what he did.

According to an editor on _Celebrity Apprentice_, “He basically wanted to just get rid of her. He called her a ‘piglet.’” Another source corroborated these taunts, recalling *****’s unabashed fat-shaming bile: “He said: ‘Why don’t we fire Khloé? She is a fat piglet. Why did we get the ugly Kardashian?’” A third source alleged that *****’s system for evaluating his contestants wasn’t exactly based on their boardroom performances (gasp!): “When they fired [her], it wasn’t on merit,” they said. “It was on him not liking her.”

Nothing showcases *****’s tremendous stamina quite like the consistency of his chauvinism and the never-ending stream of allegations against him. Sexism is a marathon, not a sprint, and ***** isn’t planning on slowing down as he approaches the finish line. So far, over ten women have accused the ********** presidential nominee of groping them or touching them without consent. Confirmed child Donald ***** responded by calling these allegations “outright lies,” even going so far as to insult his accusers and imply that he wouldn’t have wanted to sleep with them in the first place—because the only thing women like more than being grabbed by the pussy is being told that they’re too unattractive to be sexually violated. As female voters across the country deliberate between an immensely qualified woman and a walking rape trigger, Khloé Kardashian has lent her voice to the pissed-off masses.


Kardashian got her empowered entrepreneur on at a Monday press conference for her new denim line. When asked about *****’s alleged badmouthing, Khloé’s calm attitude reflected the nationwide shortage of ****s left to give. “I didn’t think he was saying those things about me,” said the 32-year-old reality TV star. “But he says those comments about a lot of women—really derogatory things. Someone who is that simplistic to judge things off of surface is not someone I want running my country.”

“It’s not cool or appropriate for any person, male or female, to judge someone else by their looks,” she continued. “I find it really cruel. It’s wild.”

Time and time again, Kardashian has proven herself to be on the right side of *****-related history. Despite her short _Celebrity Apprentice_ stint, Khloé has long claimed that she “hated every minute of it” and was pressured into the gig by her long-suffering momager. This wouldn’t be a true Kardashian story if Kris Jenner wasn’t somehow thrown under the bus.

Unlike her sister Khloé, Kim Kardashian has reportedly been on the fence about the great *******-***** non-debate of 2016. The Kardashian’s favorite daughter initially came out strong for Hillary, blessing the ********ic nominee with a glow-up courtesy of Kim’s beloved LuMee selfie case. Unfortunately, a casual selfie does not a presidential endorsement make. For a September cover story with _Wonderland Magazine_, Kim described the emotional rollercoaster of her evolving political affiliations, producing arguably the least relatable Kim Kardashian anecdote of all time. “At first I thought, ‘Oh my god, I’m so Hillary [*******],’ but I had a long political call with Caitlyn [Jenner] last night about why she’s voting *****. I’m on the fence,” the reality TV star reportedly recalled.


----------



## ManilaMama

sdkitty said:


> This wouldn’t be a true Kardashian story if Kris Jenner wasn’t somehow thrown under the bus.



Loved that line in the article. [emoji23]


----------



## gillianna

This coming from a family who judges each other by their looks and feels a great need to change their looks with as much plastic surgery and enhancements as possible.  Khloe has to have deep insecurities growing up in that family with being the odd one out.  If she got her daddy's looks she should not be ashamed of it  and  change to fit what her tiny sisters look like.


----------



## Jayne1

Which reminds us what Khloe used to look like back then, during her *****/Apprentice days.  Quite normal, really.


----------



## White Orchid

Because this bears repeating.


gillianna said:


> This coming from a family who judges each other by their looks and feels a great need to change their looks with as much plastic surgery and enhancements as possible.  Khloe has to have deep insecurities growing up in that family with being the odd one out.  If she got her daddy's looks she should not be ashamed of it  and  change to fit what her tiny sisters look like.


----------



## bisousx

gillianna said:


> This coming from a family who judges each other by their looks and feels a great need to change their looks with as much plastic surgery and enhancements as possible.  Khloe has to have deep insecurities growing up in that family with being the odd one out.  *If she got her daddy's looks she should not be ashamed of it  and  change to fit what her tiny sisters look like.*



People say that she should love herself the way she is but call her Khlogre, Sasquatch, beastly etc. in the same breath.


----------



## Yoshi1296

bisousx said:


> People say that she should love herself the way she is but call her Khlogre, Sasquatch, beastly etc. in the same breath.



Yup! +1


----------



## Jayne1

Interesting angle.  Promoting her new jeans…




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uit-jeans-launch-event-LA-beefs-security.html


----------



## terebina786

The pics of her jeans looks like they fit hella awkward.  I don't know who would shell out  $200+ a pair for them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> Which reminds us what Khloe used to look like back then, during her *****/Apprentice days.  Quite normal, really.
> 
> View attachment 3497020
> View attachment 3497021
> View attachment 3497022



I think, except the lips, everything else is an improvement. Can you choose the shape of your lips before you go under the knife?


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting angle.  Promoting her new jeans…
> 
> View attachment 3497339
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uit-jeans-launch-event-LA-beefs-security.html


Is she also promoting panty lines?


----------



## Sophie-Rose

mkr said:


> Is she also promoting panty lines?



Isn't she always?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lol at her passing those Fashion Nova a$$ jeans off as premium denim. I'll stick to my AGs and Frame, thanks. She's out of her mind but I'm sure someone is going to buy them.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Is she also promoting panty lines?


 I'm dead!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting angle.  Promoting her new jeans…
> 
> View attachment 3497339
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uit-jeans-launch-event-LA-beefs-security.html


and that long, fake blonde hair....eww


----------



## cdtracing

Those jeans look cheap & ill fitting.  I wouldn't buy them, not even on sale, but I'm sure there are some people who will.  Khloe is tall but her blown up fake behind makes her legs look like bird legs & her body out of proportion.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Those jeans look cheap & ill fitting.  I wouldn't buy them, not even on sale, but I'm sure there are some people who will.  Khloe is tall but her blown up fake behind makes her legs look like bird legs & her body out of proportion.


for real?  these women take their big asses and inject them to make them bigger?


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> for real?  these women take their big asses and inject them to make them bigger?


You don't think Khloe's rump is as fake as Kim's or Niki Minaj?  You can look at Kim's timeline of pics & see how much her azz has grown.  Khloe too.  I know some people like a big booty but when it gets to the point where the body is out of proportion, it looks ridiculous to me.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> You don't think Khloe's rump is as fake as Kim's or Niki Minaj?  You can look at Kim's timeline of pics & see how much her azz has grown.  Khloe too.  I know some people like a big booty but when it gets to the point where the body is out of proportion, it looks ridiculous to me.


IDK but I think it's fairly safe to say that most of us would like to have a shapely rear but that doesn't mean it needs to be huge.  What is that about?  I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that for most people a huge out of proportion ass would be a liability - not an asset.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Behinds the size of Khloe's really do exist in the wild, lol. The difference is that real, organic, homegrown non GMO booties have the thighs to match the a$$ and which is why the store bought ones looks so stupid and out of proportion.


----------



## poopsie

cdtracing said:


> Those jeans look cheap & ill fitting.  I wouldn't buy them, not even on sale, but I'm sure there are some people who will.  Khloe is tall but her blown up fake behind makes her legs look like bird legs & her body out of proportion.




I think it could be more of a case where her a$$ is cheap and ill fitting. 

I'll never know about the jeans because I don't patronize establishments that promote this family


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Behinds the size of Khloe's really do exist in the wild, lol. The difference is that real, organic, homegrown non GMO booties have the thighs to match the a$$ and which is why the store bought ones looks so stupid and out of proportion.


I'm proud of my thick thigh/booty combo. Squats and lunges are my bffs


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> IDK but I think it's fairly safe to say that most of us would like to have a shapely rear but that doesn't mean it needs to be huge.  What is that about?  I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that for most people a huge out of proportion ass would be a liability - not an asset.


Khloe's behind is not natural and it's very rare to see someone shaped like her naturally. Personally, I prefer a larger behind that is shapely but one that is homegrown with the thighs to match aka a donk. I'm thinking Tisha Campbell Martin in her prime or Serena.  It's definitely an asset...it's sexy, fills out your clothes, cushion when you sit, allows you to twerk. lol.


----------



## guccimamma

the jeans look better at old navy.  nothing new or special here.


----------



## berrydiva

^Old Navy jeans are awful if you have a small waist and wider hips. 

I really don't see what's so bad about the jeans...but I know any Kardashian "product" doesn't stand a chance with this audience. lol

The thing I noticed on the jeans that I do like is the criss cross belt loop in the back. That is the best ever to making the waist fit properly and I don't know why more manufacturers don't make women's jeans with the back loop the same.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Khloe's behind is not natural and it's very rare to see someone shaped like her naturally. Personally, I prefer a larger behind that is shapely but one that is homegrown with the thighs to match aka a donk. I'm thinking Tisha Campbell Martin in her prime or Serena.  It's definitely an asset...it's sexy, fills out your clothes, cushion when you sit,* allows you to twerk*. lol.



Definitely the most important!


----------



## Irishgal

WishList986 said:


> I'm proud of my thick thigh/booty combo. Squats and lunges are my bffs



Yep many many years of squats and lunges have erased my pathetic flat white girl butt and given me thick legs and bigger butt.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gillianna said:


> This coming from a family who judges each other by their looks and feels a great need to change their looks with as much plastic surgery and enhancements as possible.  Khloe has to have deep insecurities growing up in that family with being the odd one out.  If she got her daddy's looks she should not be ashamed of it  and  change to fit what her tiny sisters look like.



Who IS her daddy??

Is it OJ?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Khloe's behind is not natural and it's very rare to see someone shaped like her naturally. Personally, I prefer a larger behind that is shapely but one that is homegrown with the thighs to match aka a donk. I'm thinking Tisha Campbell Martin in her prime or Serena.  It's definitely an asset...it's sexy, fills out your clothes, cushion when you sit, allows you to twerk. lol.


Yeah, in her Martin days Gina used to have all the booty, lol.


----------



## cdtracing

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Behinds the size of Khloe's really do exist in the wild, lol. *The difference is that real, organic, homegrown non GMO booties have the thighs to match the a$$ and which is why the store bought ones looks so stupid and out of proportion.*



Exactly!!!  I have nothing against a shapely, well defined derriere.  I think shapely women look better than rail thin sticks.  But with a natural shapely behind, the thighs & calves are proportioned.  Khloe's is not so as far as I'm concerned her butt is as fake as her sister Kim's.  Kim's butt is in a whole different stratosphere & is completely out of proportion for her legs & calves.  She's had way too much done to her's & now it's too late to do anything about it.  Her butt is going to be sagging to the back of her knees by the time she's 45.  It already looks like a diaper that hasn't been change in weeks.


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Who IS her daddy??
> 
> Is it OJ?



Lawd Have Mercy!!!!  Gurl...you went there!!


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> *I think it could be more of a case where her a$$ is cheap and ill fitting. *
> 
> I'll never know about the jeans because I don't patronize establishments that promote this family


----------



## sdkitty

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Behinds the size of Khloe's really do exist in the wild, lol. The difference is that real, organic, homegrown non GMO booties have the thighs to match the a$$ and which is why the store bought ones looks so stupid and out of proportion.


I won't criticize people for their body type.  But this idea that so-and-so has big lips or big butt so I'm going to inflate mine is ridiculous to me.  We each have our own genetics and I don't think these things should be dictated by "fashion".  Just my opinion.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I won't criticize people for their body type.  But this idea that so-and-so has big lips or big butt so I'm going to inflate mine is ridiculous to me.  We each have our own genetics and I don't think these things should be dictated by "fashion".  Just my opinion.


Oh they're not dictated by fashion.  They're dictated by ego.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister was famously involved in an armed robbery in Paris just a few weeks ago.

And Khloe Kardashian was an arresting sight on her latest outing.

The 32-year-old rocked a very revealing outfit while heading to a Good American Launch Event in Los Angeles on Tuesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-event-LA-beefs-security.html#ixzz4NaH125IM


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> I won't criticize people for their body type.  But this idea that so-and-so has big lips or big butt so I'm going to inflate mine is ridiculous to me.  We each have our own genetics and I don't think these things should be dictated by "fashion".  Just my opinion.


I totally agree with you. Why do you think it's dictated by fashion?


----------



## Jayne1

Why do they need a security squadron to walk into a store? It's the middle of the day and she's not wearing jewellery, if that's what she's afraid of. Do they think that someone is going to … what… kidnap them in the middle of a crowd?
_
"Khloe Kardashian looked more like a general walking into battle than a celeb ready to launch a new jean line.

Khloe was flanked by a squadron Tuesday at The Grove in L.A. where she launched her new denim line, Good American, made for the shapely woman."_

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/19/khloe-kourtney-kardashian-kris-jenner-bodyguards-the-grove/


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I totally agree with you. Why do you think it's dictated by fashion?


I don't know if fashion is the right word but I find it disturbing seeing all the plumping up of lips because someone wants to look like Angelinie Jolie or whomever.....and the same thing with the butts.  It seems like there's a lot of very unnecessary cosmetic surgery going on.


----------



## starrysky

I have no problem with folks getting plastic surgery/injectables/etc., but I think the irk factor comes in when celebs lie about it because their whole business is about looks and being fake accessible to the public. You can look the way I do...I just did squats...went through puberty late and all this weight magically went straight to my hips and butt...I use this cream (which I am getting paid to promote) to plump my cheekbones." Please. The changes are usually obvious anyway so don't play dumb.

Malika shared her experience getting cheekbone fillers on IG recently and I was like, go 'head girl. I thought she looked beautiful without them, but it's her life.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sister was famously involved in an armed robbery in Paris just a few weeks ago.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was an arresting sight on her latest outing.
> 
> The 32-year-old rocked a very revealing outfit while heading to a Good American Launch Event in Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-event-LA-beefs-security.html#ixzz4NaH125IM



Didn't she wear that same top in a different colour a few pages back?   Buy one get one free?


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> the jeans look better at old navy.  nothing new or special here.



Old Navy jeans are awesome!   My favourite is the Flirt Bootcut!


----------



## WishList986

Sasha2012 said:


> Her sister was famously involved in an armed robbery in Paris just a few weeks ago.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was an arresting sight on her latest outing.
> 
> The 32-year-old rocked a very revealing outfit while heading to a Good American Launch Event in Los Angeles on Tuesday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ch-event-LA-beefs-security.html#ixzz4NaH125IM


Her hair looks like what comes out of my shower drain.


----------



## WishList986

starrysky said:


> I have no problem with folks getting plastic surgery/injectables/etc., but I think the irk factor comes in when celebs lie about it because their whole business is about looks and being fake accessible to the public. You can look the way I do...I just did squats...went through puberty late and all this weight magically went straight to my hips and butt...I use this cream (which I am getting paid to promote) to plump my cheekbones." Please. The changes are usually obvious anyway so don't play dumb.
> 
> Malika shared her experience getting cheekbone fillers on IG recently and I was like, go 'head girl. I thought she looked beautiful without them, but it's her life.


100% this


----------



## cdtracing

WishList986 said:


> Her hair looks like what comes out of my shower drain.


----------



## bisousx

Dannng. Her body looks good!!! I'm loving that lace bodysuit.


----------



## ManilaMama

arnott said:


> Didn't she wear that same top in a different colour a few pages back?   Buy one get one free?



You mean this? Yeah looks like the same kind of look:




And bonus (lol). While I was looking for that older airport photo, I found this old pic of Kourt. ROFL. Maybe she was the original lace bodysuit pioneer among the Ks?


----------



## bisousx

Her body looks different this time... is it.. a tad of muscle tone?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Sooooo can we talk about how her face looks a mess lol


----------



## gillianna

And still no boyfriend.


----------



## poopsie

gillianna said:


> And still no boyfriend.




Not even anyone who hit it and quit it and would admit it.


----------



## sdkitty

gillianna said:


> And still no boyfriend.


doesn't mom usually fix them up?  or is she old enough to find her own men?


----------



## ManilaMama

Aha!! Is this our cue to start posting photos of men we think Khloe will like??? -wiggles eyebrows-


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm tired of this family keeping up with underwear as clothing cr@p. 

She violated my email again thanks Nordies. Her Jean line looks ill-fitting. While I do appreciate that she had different body types represented I found it funny that one of the girls looked like amber rose from behind, blonde with shaved head and very curvy with a big @ss. I'm not sure if I can even stand behind Nordies any more. They used to be my HG store now all they are carrying a second line of K trash *gags*.  I guess whoever their new marketing team is dead set on turning them into sears because honestly I haven't shopped very mush there the past few years. They're delusional if they think this will help bring up sales.


----------



## SLI1

TC1 said:


> Ahhhh, yes...good ole vanity sizing. Wouldn't expect anything else from Khlo



I can't stand vanity sizing! Clothing, especially pants need to be in inches, period.  Three different sized women can be a US size  6 depending on where they shop? Bologna.


----------



## pixiejenna

SLI1 said:


> I can't stand vanity sizing! Clothing, especially pants need to be in inches, period.  Three different sized women can be a US size  6 depending on where they shop? Bologna.


Ita I wish women's clothing was labeled like men's. It would make it so much easier shopping to find your size and the right length. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Her butt looks a little smaller.


----------



## GaitreeS

Where is Tristan?


----------



## berrydiva

Nordstrom isn't pressed about the small amount of people that have an almost pathological dislike for the Kardashians. Highly doubt having their items in store isn't hurting their sales; most people are just not that pressed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'll be damned if I let some reality tv hoes turn me off to my favorite brands/store,etc. It's never, EVER that serious.


----------



## Ladybug09

poopsie said:


> Not even anyone who hit it and quit it and would admit it.


YOu made a rhyme there. LOL


----------



## guccimamma

arnott said:


> Old Navy jeans are awesome!   My favourite is the Flirt Bootcut!



i have several pairs of boyfriend jeans,  they are like $20 when you use the 40% sale. my teenage daughter always compliments them,  not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Nordstrom isn't pressed about the small amount of people that have an almost pathological dislike for the Kardashians. Highly doubt having their items in store isn't hurting their sales; most people are just not that pressed.


Maybe they can put the jeans by Rob's socks.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'll be damned if I let some reality tv hoes turn me off to my favorite brands/store,etc. It's never, EVER that serious.


N E V A!!!! There's no way it can be that serious to let someone you have no connection to and have done nothing to you to have that type of effect.


----------



## arnott

ManilaMama said:


> You mean this? Yeah looks like the same kind of look:
> 
> View attachment 3497932



Yes, that's the one!


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> N E V A!!!! There's no way it can be that serious to let someone you have no connection to and have done nothing to you to have that type of effect.



Unless that someone is the orange guy.


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> Not even anyone who hit it and quit it and would admit it.


----------



## WishList986

pixiejenna said:


> I'm tired of this family keeping up with underwear as clothing cr@p.
> 
> She violated my email again thanks Nordies. Her Jean line looks ill-fitting. While I do appreciate that she had different body types represented I found it funny that one of the girls looked like amber rose from behind, blonde with shaved head and very curvy with a big @ss. I'm not sure if I can even stand behind Nordies any more. They used to be my HG store now all they are carrying a second line of K trash *gags*.  I guess whoever their new marketing team is dead set on turning them into sears because honestly I haven't shopped very mush there the past few years. *They're delusional if they think this will help bring up sales.*


As a Nordies employee I can assure you they have nothing to worry about with sales. They are simply trying to appeal to a broader variety of customer. I honestly don't see a difference between carrying Ivy Park (celebrity brand) and carrying one denim collab of another celebrity.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Unless that someone is the orange guy.


He doesn't even bother me....he's a fool with a niche market.


----------



## pixiejenna

WishList986 said:


> As a Nordies employee I can assure you they have nothing to worry about with sales. They are simply trying to appeal to a broader variety of customer. I honestly don't see a difference between carrying Ivy Park (celebrity brand) and carrying one denim collab of another celebrity.


Actually Nordies sales are down and from what I've read the only thing saving them is their online sales.  And ivy park is no different than Khloe jean line. I'm also not a fan of that line either and I like Beyonce.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Actually Nordies sales are down and from what I've read the only thing saving them is their online sales.  And ivy park is no different than Khloe jean line. I'm also not a fan of that line either and I like Beyonce.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Are you talking sales figures from 2015 that was down across the board for high end retail or current sales figures? Because taking a look at their Financials really quick they look fine and their stock price is up.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol ivy park is so basic


----------



## WishList986

pixiejenna said:


> Actually Nordies sales are down and from what I've read the only thing saving them is their online sales.  And ivy park is no different than Khloe jean line. I'm also not a fan of that line either and I like Beyonce.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I don't know where you're getting your numbers, but Nordstrom is doing extremely well. Especially when compared to most other major retailers.


----------



## berrydiva

It's almost like you guys get a hard on if someone or a retailer fails for using the Kardashians popularity in a marketing strategy. If I can make moeny pushing a Kardashian, but you I will and hard. As a consumer, I'd rather a retailer like Nordstrom keep their finger on the pulse of pop culture than never evolve and have the same old stagnant merchandise and stagnant methods of business. The fact that their online sales are healthy and beating out their brick and mortar speaks volumes to their ability to evolve where others like the fail miserably.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> It's almost like you guys get a hard on if someone or a retailer fails for using the Kardashians popularity in a marketing strategy. If I can make moeny pushing a Kardashian, but you I will and hard. As a consumer, I'd rather a retailer like Nordstrom keep their finger on the pulse of pop culture than never evolve and have the same old stagnant merchandise and stagnant methods of business. The fact that their online sales are healthy and beating out their brick and mortar speaks volumes to their ability to evolve where others like the fail miserably.



This.  They just expanded into Canada and the Toronto stores I've been to are always packed.


----------



## Longchamp

gillianna said:


> And still no boyfriend.


 Are you talking Khloe?.  I'm sick to report that she is dating Tristan Thompson from the Cavs.
Not so sure about the engagement though.

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-engaged-116794

http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2...ardashian-is-nothing-but-a-distraction-to-tr/

Lebron hates it so much, trade rumors up for TT before December--and what Lebron wants, Lebron gets.

http://www.sportsrageous.com/nba/nb...nd-iman-shumpert-for-lamarcus-aldridge/52257/


----------



## labelwhore04

berrydiva said:


> I*t's almost like you guys get a hard on* if someone or a retailer fails for using the Kardashians popularity in a marketing strategy. If I can make moeny pushing a Kardashian, but you I will and hard. As a consumer, I'd rather a retailer like Nordstrom keep their finger on the pulse of pop culture than never evolve and have the same old stagnant merchandise and stagnant methods of business. The fact that their online sales are healthy and beating out their brick and mortar speaks volumes to their ability to evolve where others like the fail miserably.



This made me laugh


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> This made me laugh


----------



## ManilaMama

I've never even heard of ivy park till now!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

ManilaMama said:


> I've never even heard of ivy park till now!


 Over priced basicness


----------



## Viva La Fashion

ManilaMama said:


> I've never even heard of ivy park till now!


well there is a reason because its a blah collection that has beyonce name or "ivy park" to be specific on each basic item
for an example, a regular leggings with a high band that has ivy park written in bold
nothing special
not to mention waaaay overpriced
i would rather spend my money on a real sports line than get it at topshop at the same price
as for khloe, my dear khloe who looked like a beast in her jeans launch 
i cant believe im saying this but PMK looked better than her 
i dont know why, but i always think khloe reeks 
specially with her hair like that, it looks like she didn't shower for weeks yuck
best jeans but a tad expensive but will eventually abuse till a lifetime? levi's 
case closed


----------



## fashion16

berrydiva said:


> Are you talking sales figures from 2015 that was down across the board for high end retail or current sales figures? Because taking a look at their Financials really quick they look fine and their stock price is up.



I believe the point being made is about diluting the brand Nordstrom once had. Having a strategy in business is an absolute requirement and in business, if you try to be something to everyone, you will be mediocre at everything. Know your niche and be damn good at it.

In the 1990s and early 2000s, Nordstrom was known as a high end retailer. Then the Rack grew in popularity (more in the 90s timeframe). Check out sales performance and you will see the Rack is booming and carrying sales performance as of late. 

So I ask, with the boom of the Rack (Google a great article on Fortune mag on the topic), introduction of Top Shop, JCrew (yes, they now sell JCrew), and the Kardashian line...what exactly is their strategy?

I do not hate on the kardashians...I couldn't care less what they do but I admire the hustle and ability to succeed in business. I am also a business person at heart who no longer shops at Nordstrom. My buying decisions are not based on whether or not they carry KK merchandise, it has to do with the fact that every time I go into the store I:

1) am NEVER greeted like I used to be
2) with the exception of the limited amount of designer brands, prices feel to have stayed the same while quality of the fabrics and the feel have declined 
3) they now cater to everyone but the target market they catered to in the 90s which drew me to Nordies. 

For those of you thinking they are doing "just fine", their online sales and rack are doing well but please see that their stock performance is at the lowest point it has been in 5 years. They are also closing stores due to low performance. Google the closing of stores on the west coast, where it all started. Don't believe me? Check out Vancouver Mall and Lloyd Center as 2 locations closed in the last 12 months due to low sales performance.


----------



## limom

I have to agree that Nordies does not evoque great customers service nor exclusivity at this point.
There are closing some stores as well, so how great can they possibly be doing?
On the other hand , Saks is also getting really weird lately.
Thank god, for online shopping!

To get back to the subject at hand, those jeans look ok but are they really worth 160 plus?


----------



## Ginger Tea

Those jeans look horrid from the back. They do not fit her fake butt and the back seam is squeezed into her butt crack and riding way too high. It's ill fitting in the back. She should have tried a darker wash. May not have such a distorted looking fit.


----------



## limom

Ginger Tea said:


> Those jeans look horrid from the back. They do not fit her fake butt and the back seam is squeezed into her butt crack and riding way too high. It's ill fitting in the back. She should have tried a darker wash. May not have such a distorted looking fit.


There is so much a jeans can do for someone who has a deformed derrière like Khloe, imo.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> There is so much a jeans can do for someone who has a deformed derrière like Khloe, imo.


That's what I was thinking.

Of all people to showcase a jeans line, they picked someone with a radically deformed butt. Are they saying customers must have they jeans tailored for the perfect fit?  Why buy Khloe's jeans if they have to do that?

Odd choice of spokesmodel, if you ask me.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I'm sure there's a demographic for Kardashian produced/endorsed clothing, but I just can't imagine that I would ever entertain purchasing of wearing their goods. I wouldn't even purchase products/clothing for my daughters. In fact I avoid celebrity produced/endorsed clothing products, for a variety of reasons. I certainly do not want my young teen daughters wearing the Kardashian name in any manner.


----------



## gillianna

New drinking game if Khloe finds a man you are allowed to have a drink. This will keep you all sober for the next year.


----------



## Lounorada

gillianna said:


> New drinking game if Khloe finds a man you are allowed to have a drink. This will keep you all sober for the next year.


----------



## Nathalya

gillianna said:


> New drinking game if Khloe finds a man you are allowed to have a drink. This will keep you all sober for the next year.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

fashion16 said:


> I believe the point being made is about diluting the brand Nordstrom once had. Having a strategy in business is an absolute requirement and in business, if you try to be something to everyone, you will be mediocre at everything. Know your niche and be damn good at it.
> 
> In the 1990s and early 2000s, Nordstrom was known as a high end retailer. Then the Rack grew in popularity (more in the 90s timeframe). Check out sales performance and you will see the Rack is booming and carrying sales performance as of late.
> 
> So I ask, with the boom of the Rack (Google a great article on Fortune mag on the topic), introduction of Top Shop, JCrew (yes, they now sell JCrew), and the Kardashian line...what exactly is their strategy?
> 
> I do not hate on the kardashians...I couldn't care less what they do but I admire the hustle and ability to succeed in business. I am also a business person at heart who no longer shops at Nordstrom. My buying decisions are not based on whether or not they carry KK merchandise, it has to do with the fact that every time I go into the store I:
> 
> 1) am NEVER greeted like I used to be
> 2) with the exception of the limited amount of designer brands, prices feel to have stayed the same while quality of the fabrics and the feel have declined
> 3) they now cater to everyone but the target market they catered to in the 90s which drew me to Nordies.
> 
> For those of you thinking they are doing "just fine", their online sales and rack are doing well but please see that their stock performance is at the lowest point it has been in 5 years. They are also closing stores due to low performance. Google the closing of stores on the west coast, where it all started. Don't believe me? Check out Vancouver Mall and Lloyd Center as 2 locations closed in the last 12 months due to low sales performance.
> 
> View attachment 3499880


Given that this is what I do for a living, I'm going to ask if you're going to look at this in a vacuum or are you going to take in all factors of the last 5 years onto consideration that impacted the retail industry.


----------



## arnott

Ginger Tea said:


> Those jeans look horrid from the back. They do not fit her fake butt and *the back seam is squeezed into her butt crack and riding way too high.* It's ill fitting in the back. She should have tried a darker wash. May not have such a distorted looking fit.


----------



## mkr

Ginger Tea said:


> Those jeans look horrid from the back. They do not fit her fake butt and the back seam is squeezed into her butt crack and riding way too high. It's ill fitting in the back. She should have tried a darker wash.  May not have such a distorted looking fit.



She should have tried a darker wash.


----------



## baghorr

I have the exact a$$ butt injections are made for! Long, flat with a short crack! Lol! I would love to see if injections could give me some junk [emoji23]


----------



## guccimamma

baghorr said:


> I have the exact a$$ butt injections are made for! Long, flat with a short crack! Lol! I would love to see if injections could give me some junk [emoji23]



10 years down the line you could have bags of silicone hanging off you like droopy breast implants.


----------



## limom

baghorr said:


> I have the exact a$$ butt injections are made for! Long, flat with a short crack! Lol! I would love to see if injections could give me some junk [emoji23]


Girl, trends come and go.
By the end of next year, flat behinds will be on trend, again.
Besides, you can always squat yourself to a more rounded butt.


----------



## WishList986

limom said:


> Girl, trends come and go.
> By the end of next year, flat behinds will be on trend, again.
> Besides, you can always squat yourself to a more rounded butt.


Big booties never go out of style


----------



## bisousx

WishList986 said:


> Big booties never go out of style



Foreal, I can't see a healthy, juicy butt ever going out of "style". The good news is that anyone can squat their way into a bigger butt.


----------



## Jayne1

I remember a time in the '70s when flat chests and butts looked fabulous in clothes and everyone wanted that body type.  Also, long Carly Simon type legs that were almost straight, with little definition.  Then Kate Moss in the '90s.

Things change.  Maybe they won't again for along time, but history shows the ideal changes.


----------



## V0N1B2

Jayne1 said:


> I remember a time in the '70s when flat chests and butts looked fabulous in clothes and everyone wanted that body type.  Also, long Carly Simon type legs that were almost straight, with little definition.  Then Kate Moss in the '90s.
> 
> Things change.  Maybe they won't again for along time.


Yup. I also remember when I was a teen, someone saying you had a big @ss was a MAJOR insult. Like grounds for a fight at the gravel pit after school. 
To say fashion and styles ar cyclical is an understatement.


----------



## White Orchid

Another "oldie" chiming in here lol.  I had a Greek friend in high school who had a huge butt (as in like Nicki Manaj) and I remember other kids making fun of her.  We all wanted to look like Farah Fawcett Majors, body, hair and all!


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Yup. I also remember when I was a teen, someone saying you had a big @ss was a MAJOR insult. Like grounds for a fight at the gravel pit after school.
> To say fashion and styles ar cyclical is an understatement.



Yep, remember that episode of Married with Children where Kelly only gained weight in her butt?


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> Yup. I also remember when I was a teen, someone saying you had a big @ss was a MAJOR insult. Like grounds for a fight at the gravel pit after school.
> To say fashion and styles ar cyclical is an understatement.


I think the term was FATASS not bigass that got you your @ss whooped.


----------



## limom

V0N1B2 said:


> Yup. I also remember when I was a teen, someone saying you had a big @ss was a MAJOR insult. Like grounds for a fight at the gravel pit after school.
> To say fashion and styles ar cyclical is an understatement.


I was called big butt or gros cul in French thru middle school and high school and trust me it was not a compliment. 
Things have surely changed


----------



## V0N1B2

limom said:


> I was called big butt or gros cul in French thru middle school and high school and trust me it was not a compliment.
> Things have surely changed


Bon cul is one of my favourite things to say in a passing to a delicious young man.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> I was called big butt or gros cul in French thru middle school and high school and trust me it was not a compliment.
> Things have surely changed


Big butt was never not a compliment. Lol


----------



## terebina786

Yeah her but looks ridic, but if its what she likes then have at it.  I'm actually toying with the idea of getting a non-surgical nose job so who am I to judge anyone who wants to inject sh*t into their body.


----------



## mkr

Out of all the K's, Khloe has benefitted the most from it.  She is looking really good.  But the fake butt is too much.  It seems like enough is never enough in that family.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Yeah her but looks ridic, but if its what she likes then have at it.  I'm actually toying with the idea of getting a non-surgical nose job so who am I to judge anyone who wants to inject sh*t into their body.


What's a non-surgical nose job?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Out of all the K's, Khloe has benefitted the most from it.  She is looking really good.  But the fake butt is too much.  It seems like enough is never enough in that family.


Well she did get it done before she lost all of that weight so that's probably the reason it looks so ill-fitting.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> What's a non-surgical nose job?


OMG! So its basically altering your nose with fillers. I've seen some amazing before and afters... My husband isn't keen on me doing it but I've always hated my nose and I don't want to go under the knife.   I believe the effect lasts about 8 months and then dissolve out.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> OMG! So its basically altering your nose with fillers. I've seen some amazing before and afters... My husband isn't keen on me doing it but I've always hated my nose and I don't want to go under the knife.   I believe the effect lasts about 8 months and then dissolve out.


Interesting. So I'm going to assume you're swollen for a bit due to the injections but does it need to settle the same like with lip or cheek fillers? I'm off to google some pics.

ETA: I'm actually surprised at how well some of them look given how bad lip/cheek fillers can look.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Interesting. So I'm going to assume you're swollen for a bit due to the injections but does it need to settle the same like with lip or cheek fillers? I'm off to google some pics.
> 
> ETA: I'm actually surprised at how well some of them look given how bad lip/cheek fillers can look.


I know right? I believe the swelling lasts a couple of days so I'd get it on a Friday and show up Monday to work with a new nose! LOL... I had no idea how much they could change a nose a shape with just fillers.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I know right? I believe the swelling lasts a couple of days so I'd get it on a Friday and show up Monday to work with a new nose! LOL... I had no idea how much they could change a nose a shape with just fillers.


But if the person has a large nose, it won't work, I'm assuming. Unless they want it filled out even more.  So who is the ideal candidate?


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> But if the person has a large nose, it won't work, I'm assuming. Unless they want it filled out even more.  So who is the ideal candidate?


I think it's ideal for people who want minor changes... I want to straighten my nose out (from my side profile) and lift the tip a little and that's about it.


----------



## Deco

Jayne1 said:


> But if the person has a large nose, it won't work, I'm assuming. Unless they want it filled out even more.  So who is the ideal candidate?


that's what I assumed too, that the fillers are additive so how could they remove bumps or shrink noses?  Until I looked at before and after photos, and they do indeed shrink noses.  I'm side eyeing those photos though, because I don't understand how it's possible to add fillers to shrink a nose, unless you create a bulge elsewhere, and that bulge pulls on the nose to make it look more streamlined.  But I see no bulge on any of the photos.  And some of the photos look photoshopped to me, but I'm not the best at detecting that.


----------



## Jayne1

Decophile said:


> that's what I assumed too, that the fillers are additive so how could they remove bumps or shrink noses?  Until I looked at before and after photos, and they do indeed shrink noses.  I'm side eyeing those photos though, because I don't understand how it's possible to add fillers to shrink a nose, unless you create a bulge elsewhere, and that bulge pulls on the nose to make it look more streamlined.  But I see no bulge on any of the photos.  And some of the photos look photoshopped to me, but I'm not the best at detecting that.


Wow, I goggled too.

The photos show large bumps disappearing, but unless the doctor filled even more around the bump, so it won't protrude, making the nose even larger, I cannot see how this works.

Filling in a sky jump nose works, of course -- if the patient wants a straighter nose.  

It's fascinating isn't it -- what doctors can do.


----------



## limom

berrydiva said:


> Big butt was never not a compliment. Lol


The thing is that it was only big by Cosmo standards.
By 96 street it was an asset.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Out of all the K's, Khloe has benefitted the most from it.  She is looking really good.  But the fake butt is too much.  It seems like enough is never enough in that family.



yes, she was never going to make it in this world.  horrible personality, no education....the least attractive of the group. 

she should kiss kim's feet every day.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

guccimamma said:


> yes, she was never going to make it in this world.  horrible personality, no education....the least attractive of the group.
> 
> she should kiss kim's feet every day.



The whole family should


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> The whole family should


Well actually they should all thank Ray J.


----------



## Jayne1

Saw this on an on-line news site… I don't follow her or any celeb.

Just interesting that she's doing the Kim thing.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Saw this on an on-line news site… I don't follow her or any celeb.
> 
> Just interesting that she's doing the Kim thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504175


She would love to be robbed so she could get some attention-LOL! No matter what she does no one cares.


----------



## mkr

She needs a fill.


----------



## cdtracing

Whose hand or does anyone really care??


----------



## katie1221

cdtracing said:


> Whose hand or does anyone really care??



Tristan Thompson... he plays for the Cavs and they got their championship rings last night. As a native Clevelander I hope this fizzles out so she isn't a regular at our home games.


----------



## cdtracing

katie1221 said:


> Tristan Thompson... he plays for the Cavs and they got their championship rings last night.



He's not tired of her yet?????


----------



## katie1221

cdtracing said:


> He's not tired of her yet?????



I wish. I, for one, do not want to continuously see her court side...


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> Saw this on an on-line news site… I don't follow her or any celeb.
> 
> Just interesting that she's doing the Kim thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504175



She's so desperate for attention. The Cavs ring she has on is the plastic one they give to fans. if you look at it through the Cavs app, it looks like a Championship ring. She acts as if she is 14!


----------



## berrydiva

Sorry Cleveland fans. It looks like it's over for yall.


----------



## V0N1B2

If I asked the guy I just started dating if I could take a picture of my hand on top of his showing diamond bands and his team/school ring on my left ring finger, and post it on my instaham or whatevs, he'd be like....


----------



## mkr

Well after that ring picture they might be over.  Nothing screams stalker like hey honey let's take pics of pretend wedding bands, hehe, you know, just for fun.

Run Tristan run.


----------



## terebina786

What irks me is that she was chasing around Harden while the Cavs were winning the title.. She shouldn't even be anywhere near that pic.


----------



## lanasyogamama

V0N1B2 said:


> If I asked the guy I just started dating if I could take a picture of my hand on top of his showing diamond bands and his team/school ring on my left ring finger, and post it on my instaham or whatevs, he'd be like....


Do you blame him?!


----------



## terebina786

They can never just let the guy who put in the work have his moment (see: Reggie Bush).


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> Sorry Cleveland fans. It looks like it's over for yall.



Ma'am, I need you to not, lol. Don't be burning bread on my Cavs.

She's thirsty as hell for that pic. She wasn't even around when they won the damn championship....


----------



## V0N1B2

lanasyogamama said:


> Do you blame him?!


Hell no.  It's f***ing weird. That's why I can't understand why this Tristan dude let it happen. 
I'm giving them both a big ol' side eye for this.


----------



## knasarae

We will trade Tristan before we let that happen.


----------



## ManilaMama

True or false? I heard on the radio that Lebron told Tristan to not bring the Ks to the games.. To avoid distractions.. 

Lol.


----------



## chowlover2

ManilaMama said:


> True or false? I heard on the radio that Lebron told Tristan to not bring the Ks to the games.. To avoid distractions..
> 
> Lol.


I heard that too!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ma'am, I need you to not, lol. Don't be burning bread on my Cavs.
> 
> She's thirsty as hell for that pic. She wasn't even around when they won the damn championship....


Lol. Y'all gonna need to burn some sage.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> She would love to be robbed so she could get some attention-LOL! No matter what she does no one cares.


Well Dang! LOL


----------



## gillianna

Kind of reminds me of the picture Iggy posted of her rings  said to be from from Frenchtoast.  But he didn't give Khloe those type of rings. 
The thirst is real here.  Only thing she can do to keep her in the picture with him down the long road is get pregnant.  Being a baby mama may pay more than a side piece.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> Kind of reminds me of the picture Iggy posted of her rings  said to be from from Frenchtoast.  But he didn't give Khloe those type of rings.
> The thirst is real here.  Only thing she can do to keep her in the picture with him down the long road is get pregnant.  Being a baby mama may pay more than a side piece.


French didn't give Iggy those rings either.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Well after that ring picture they might be over.  Nothing screams stalker like hey honey let's take pics of pretend wedding bands, hehe, you know, just for fun.
> 
> Run Tristan run.



i hope his agent keeps a giant time clock on this relationship.  maximize exposure, then get the hell out.  don't ruin yourself for future endorsements.


----------



## mkr

gillianna said:


> Kind of reminds me of the picture Iggy posted of her rings  said to be from from Frenchtoast.  But he didn't give Khloe those type of rings.
> The thirst is real here.  Only thing she can do to keep her in the picture with him down the long road is get pregnant.  Being a baby mama may pay more than a side piece.


Dang he can have 2 kids the same age then.  His ex is pregnant with his child.


----------



## Lounorada

Their faces  The photoshop 
Tumblr


----------



## Deco




----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Their faces  The photoshop
> Tumblr


Wait they got wax figures at Madame Tussaud's too?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The hell is going on with their faces??


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Next thing you know Kris is going to be wearing a cavs jersey lol


----------



## mkr

Yeezy Cavs Gear.


----------



## pukasonqo

kougar kourthey rides off in search of a storyline
is this pic meant to advertise two for the price of one?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe so pathetic, she out here throwing that used up puss to any old dude. Low self esteem fail


----------



## WishList986

A woman can still enjoy sex and have sex with many different partners without having low self esteem. Given Khloe's track record, it does seem like she bounces from man to man, but still. Lets not transport our way of thinking back  few years.


----------



## mkr

Khloe DOES have low self esteem. I've seen her talk about it on the show.  And she doesn't bounce from man to man because she's in to sex a lot or that she's a slut, it's cuz she needs a man for validation


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> A woman can still enjoy sex and have sex with many different partners without having low self esteem. Given Khloe's track record, it does seem like she bounces from man to man, but still. Lets not transport our way of thinking back  few years.


Girl.  Women are not supposedto enjoy sex according to tpf and having multiple partners makes one a slut.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Khloe DOES have low self esteem. I've seen her talk about it on the show.  And she doesn't bounce from man to man because she's in to sex a lot or that she's a slut, it's cuz she needs a man for validation


Her low self esteem is apparent..  actually they all lack self confidence. Hence the antics.


----------



## rockhollow

I think Khloe is madly searching for love and a family. 
I don't know if it's possible, Kardashians are damaged when it comes to love and family.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I dont think I called her a slut but maybe she is because she was f ing dudes while she was still married. A woman with high self esteem wouldn't pull the stuff she does.


----------



## chowlover2

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Next thing you know Kris is going to be wearing a cavs jersey lol


And a CAVSMOM license plate!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

chowlover2 said:


> And a CAVSMOM license plate!


 Oh lord yeah that's what I really wanted to say


----------



## guccimamma

i have never called her a slut.  i say she reeks of desperation.   not the same.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Their faces  The photoshop
> Tumblr



OMG!!  Kourtney looks like an alien!!!!!


----------



## mkr

No one said anyone called Khloe a slut.


----------



## Ginger Tea

WishList986 said:


> Big booties never go out of style



They need to look normal. Kim's, Nikki Minage, K Michelle, Khloe, none of these look normal or authentic.


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Girl.  Women are not supposedto enjoy sex according to tpf and having multiple partners makes one a slut.


It makes my heart hurt! I love me some sex!


----------



## terebina786

I compare Khloe to Rihanna in the "I need a man for self esteem" category because they both seem to date/hook up the same amount.  Which is totally fine, it's just the approach they take.  Khloe stays chasing whatever man she's doing around everywhere, while Rihanna does her own thing and they come to her... but it's probably also because Rih has an actual career.


----------



## pukasonqo

terebina786 said:


> I compare Khloe to Rihanna in the "I need a man for self esteem" category because they both seem to date/hook up the same amount.  Which is totally fine, it's just the approach they take.  Khloe stays chasing whatever man she's doing around everywhere, while Rihanna does her own thing and they come to her... but it's probably also because Rih has an actual career.



but koko has a kareer! she is TV personality, fashion designer, role model, THOT inspiration and patron saint of gym bunnies


----------



## Chloe_chick999

WishList986 said:


> It makes my heart hurt! I love me some sex!


I want to know who said women aren't supposed to enjoy sex


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> but koko has a kareer! she is TV personality, fashion designer, role model, THOT inspiration and patron saint of gym bunnies


Patron Saint of gym bunnies. I die!


----------



## WishList986

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I want to know who said women aren't supposed to enjoy sex


Then look at the common themes of this entire thread


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Then look at the common themes of this entire thread


Not seeing it.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Not seeing it.


 Me either


----------



## Chloe_chick999

So not just me?


----------



## WishList986

I see it very often, actually.


----------



## WishList986

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe so pathetic, she out here *throwing that used up puss to any old dude*. Low self esteem fail


Here is a prime example


----------



## WishList986

On another note, I had no clue the divorce STILL was not finalized. How much longer is it going to take??


----------



## Deco

WishList986 said:


> Here is a prime example


It's the difference between being an epicure and a glutton.  Both love food, but in very different ways.


----------



## WishList986

Decophile said:


> It's the difference between being an epicure and a glutton.  Both love food, but in very different ways.


But there is still the concept that we wouldn't say these things about men who have a lot of sex. Society praises them, yet women are shamed for having many partners. 
You definitely made an excellent point, but I still think that there is a double standard (in general, not by you)


----------



## Brklynjuice87

WishList986 said:


> Here is a prime example


 
You can love sex without whoring yourself out. Loving sex doesn't mean giving it to anyone who looks your way. I guess people have different standards.


----------



## pixiejenna

Khlogore is going to stay married to Lammy until he ODs. She's not likely to be able to find another guy who would actually marry her. And her marriage SL gives her a SL without it she has nothing to bring to the table. Her marriage too him was the first time she was able to actually get a piece of the spotlight. I'm guessing that they are keeping their finances separate and she's able to do whatever she wants in her personal life. It doesn't seem like she has any real incentive to finalize the divorce. She can do her thing and if he's in real trouble she can play saint Khlogore to get the attention she so desperately wants.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Brklynjuice87

pixiejenna said:


> Khlogore is going to stay married to Lammy until he ODs. She's not likely to be able to find another guy who would actually marry her. And her marriage SL gives her a SL without it she has nothing to bring to the table. Her marriage too him was the first time she was able to actually get a piece of the spotlight. I'm guessing that they are keeping their finances separate and she's able to do whatever she wants in her personal life. It doesn't seem like she has any real incentive to finalize the divorce. She can do her thing and if he's in real trouble she can play saint Khlogore to get the attention she so desperately wants.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Their divorce is finalized in December.


----------



## pixiejenna

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Their divorce is finalized in December.


I had no idea it got finalized. Just figured she'd drag it out as long as possible.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> Here is a prime example


I think you're reaching.  No one said  Khloe was having a ton of sex, no one said Khloe wasn't enjoying sex. What WAS said is that Khloe is having sex with who ever will give her a chance at a relationship, hence validation. 

No one said or hinted  in any way shape or form that women shouldn't have or enjoy sex. This is a gossip thread and we're talking about Khloe and her messed up self esteem and her need for attention.  No one is squelching or promoting the feminist movement in any way.  Just making fun of Khloe.


----------



## WishList986

Brklynjuice87 said:


> You can love sex without whoring yourself out. Loving sex doesn't mean giving it to anyone who looks your way. I guess people have different standards.





mkr said:


> I think you're reaching.  No one said  Khloe was having a ton of sex, no one said Khloe wasn't enjoying sex. What WAS said is that Khloe is having sex with who ever will give her a chance at a relationship, hence validation.
> 
> No one said or hinted  in any way shape or form that women shouldn't have or enjoy sex. This is a gossip thread and we're talking about Khloe and her messed up self esteem and her need for attention.  No one is squelching or promoting the feminist movement in any way.  Just making fun of Khloe.


Not reaching. Suppose we just have different opinions on what the concept means, and thats totally fine. Have a lovely day!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I think you're reaching.  No one said  Khloe was having a ton of sex, no one said Khloe wasn't enjoying sex. What WAS said is that Khloe is having sex with who ever will give her a chance at a relationship, hence validation.
> 
> No one said or hinted  in any way shape or form that women shouldn't have or enjoy sex. This is a gossip thread and we're talking about Khloe and her messed up self esteem and her need for attention.  No one is squelching or promoting the feminist movement in any way.  Just making fun of Khloe.


I don't think this is necessarily true if you look at some of the comments in these threads. There seems to be many comments that women should only have one or two partners at most and should feel shamed for expressing any sexual delight.


----------



## guccimamma

she's the caboose on the kardashian train, the least wanted...worst looking.  99% chance she is their half sister.

 but she's trying to keep up, and doing pretty well.  snagging herself another basketball player (getting pregnant) would move her storyline up past kourtney.  you can tell she works really hard keeping herself in order, it's not a natural thing for her to look good.


----------



## mkr

You know what though?  She is looking really good.   She is actually beautiful if you ask me.  She found a good hair color and makeup regimen that suits her.  She's not exotic like the others, trying to look like them was useless.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> she's the caboose on the kardashian train, the least wanted...worst looking.  99% chance she is their half sister.
> 
> but she's trying to keep up, and doing pretty well.  snagging herself another basketball player (getting pregnant) would move her storyline up past kourtney. * you can tell she works really hard keeping herself in order, it's not a natural thing for her to look good.*


That's a very good point.

It's working, she's completely transformed, but it's constant maintenance. It's not natural for her.  Lucky she doesn't have a real job, so she has all day and night, plus a large team and tons of money to keep her maintained.  lol


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> she's the caboose on the kardashian train, the least wanted...worst looking.  99% chance she is their half sister.
> 
> but she's trying to keep up, and doing pretty well.  snagging herself another basketball player (getting pregnant) would move her storyline up past kourtney.  you can tell she works really hard keeping herself in order, it's not a natural thing for her to look good.


Too bad he has a baby on the way. Po tink.


----------



## Sasha2012

As comic fans will know, things didn't end well for Storm and Black Panther.

But that didn't stop Khloe Kardashian and her new beau Tristan Thompson for mimicking the Marvel characters for Halloween.

And in a series of social media postings, the reality star and basketball player showed off their incredible costumes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ostume-Storm-Black-Panther.html#ixzz4OhJTJu5b


----------



## Vintage Leather

Khloe actually looks good.
Her makeup for the character is decent.  Her costume is damn good..

It's an unfortunate choice for a couple's costume, especially for a Kardashian - the Storm-Black Panther relationship ended after about 4 months (6 years of comic books), when Black Panther annulled his marriage to Storm her because her family (one of the X-Men) behaved badly.  I wonder who picked it?

Either way, they do wear it well.



Sasha2012 said:


> As comic fans will know, things didn't end well for Storm and Black Panther.
> 
> But that didn't stop Khloe Kardashian and her new beau Tristan Thompson for mimicking the Marvel characters for Halloween.
> 
> And in a series of social media postings, the reality star and basketball player showed off their incredible costumes.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Oh Sasquatch you try so hard.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I like her costume!!


----------



## Irishgal

I really need her to let those lips deflate back to their normal size.


----------



## WishList986

She looked bomb in that costume. I will never surrender to the fart-sound sweatsuit that is latex, however.


----------



## TC1

Her lips are starting to give Jay Z vibes.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Khloe and those stupid imitation lips. They are unbecoming and unflattering. They look unnatural. Enough already!


----------



## berrydiva

I really like her costume.


----------



## lookupdown

Her costume is cool.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> As comic fans will know, things didn't end well for Storm and Black Panther.
> 
> But that didn't stop Khloe Kardashian and her new beau Tristan Thompson for mimicking the Marvel characters for Halloween.
> 
> And in a series of social media postings, the reality star and basketball player showed off their incredible costumes.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ostume-Storm-Black-Panther.html#ixzz4OhJTJu5b



I hate it when couples post make out pictures with tongues.     Jessica Simpson is another person guilty of that and makes me  every time!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^ I find it vulgar too...


----------



## mkr

Wow her lips are Angelina like!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

mkr said:


> Wow her lips are Angelina like!


 Khloe wishes she had Angie lips


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks good as Storm.

It's funny that she's carrying on like this, being all extra like that man doesn't have a baby on the way. Don't end up with egg on your face, Khloe.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

His gf is pretty like really pretty. I read she comes from a well off family. Tristan must like attention because I don't see why he would want to be with Khloe. She shyts on Khloe


----------



## Ladybug09

The hands and the face don't match...


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks good as Storm.
> 
> It's funny that she's carrying on like this, being all extra like that man doesn't have a baby on the way. Don't end up with egg on your face, Khloe.



He has a baby on the way?? Geez she must be desperate.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks good as Storm.
> 
> It's funny that she's carrying on like this, being all extra like that man doesn't have a baby on the way. Don't end up with egg on your face, Khloe.


I don't get it....why get involved with a guy who has a baby on the way with his ex-girlfriend. She needs some self-confidence....that whole situation is going to be a mess.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> I don't get it....why get involved with a guy who has a baby on the way with his ex-girlfriend. She needs some self-confidence....that whole situation is going to be a mess.



She strikes me as someone who is not very evolved and has the mental age of a 15 year old- the type who flirts with guys who have girlfriends and then wags her finger in your face with "oh I got your man haha".


----------



## redney

Well, you never know with this family. If Rob & Chyna break up, Rob can date Tristan's ex and be "dad" to the kid.


----------



## cdtracing

redney said:


> Well, you never know with this family. If Rob & Chyna break up, Rob can date Tristan's ex and be "dad" to the kid.


----------



## mkr

The girl is only a few months pregnant too.  Damn did he dump her because she's pregnant?  I wouldn't be surprised since he's shallow enough to date Khloe.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I don't get it....why get involved with a guy who has a baby on the way with his ex-girlfriend. She needs some self-confidence....that whole situation is going to be a mess.



Well, birds will be birds.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> His gf is pretty like really pretty. I read she comes from a well off family. Tristan must like attention because I don't see why he would want to be with Khloe. She shyts on Khloe



Any pic?


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> Any pic?


This is her IG https://www.instagram.com/alleyesonjordyc/


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> This is her IG https://www.instagram.com/alleyesonjordyc/


According to her IG, she seems  to have money… does anyone know where it's from?  Parents?  Ex husbands? Her own successful professional career?


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> According to her IG, she seems  to have money… does anyone know where it's from?  Parents?  Ex husbands? Her own successful professional career?


She doesn't just have money.  She has tons of it.  Like Mariah money.


----------



## dangerouscurves

redney said:


> This is her IG https://www.instagram.com/alleyesonjordyc/



I hope he didn't leave this girl for Khole because if he did, he's an idiot!


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks good as Storm.
> 
> It's funny that she's carrying on like this, being all extra like that man doesn't have a baby on the way. *Don't end up with egg on your face,* Khloe.



she's got an entire denny's skillet on her face.


----------



## Vintage Leather

redney said:


> Well, you never know with this family. If Rob & Chyna break up, Rob can *be the purse carrier for* Tristan's ex and be "dad" to the kid.



Fixed it for you, doll!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Her outfits are bomb and her swim suits. I love how she dress


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> According to her IG, she seems  to have money… does anyone know where it's from?  Parents?  Ex husbands? Her own successful professional career?


Her dad is a movie producer and she along with her sister has a few businesses apparently. She's very wealthy.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

According to the tea on jordy she is a thot who chases athletes lol. Tristan got tired of her and bounced. She also dated tyga and baron Davis. Her assets are fake as well lol. Her Instagram outfits are nice though lol


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> According to the tea on jordy she is a thot who chases athletes lol. Tristan got tired of her and bounced. She also dated tyga and baron Davis. Her assets are fake as well lol. Her Instagram outfits are nice though lol


This wouldn't surprise me at all looking at her IG. She's got the standard wealthy thot thing going on in her pics.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brklynjuice87 said:


> According to the tea on jordy she is a thot who chases athletes lol. Tristan got tired of her and bounced. She also dated tyga and baron Davis. Her assets are fake as well lol. Her Instagram outfits are nice though lol



I really don't understand why pretty woman like her have all these procedures to make her 'assets' looking like that.


----------



## WishList986

She looks like every other insta famous, island hopping thottie. There's a million others just like her


----------



## Brklynjuice87

dangerouscurves said:


> I really don't understand why pretty woman like her have all these procedures to make her 'assets' looking like that.



Yeah it's not like she needs it. She is a attractive lady. Her Instagram make me jelly lol. Steve Harvey  daughter  Instagram is like hers too.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

IDK what I was expecting but yeah, I'm not impressed. The body is store bought but she does have a pretty (slightly enhanced face). Not too much different than Khloe, tbh. Throw in some Fit Tea and she looks exactly like the rest of these IG chicks, airbrushed pics and all.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> IDK what I was expecting but yeah, I'm not impressed. The body is store bought but she does have a pretty (slightly enhanced face). Not too much different than Khloe, tbh. Throw in some Fit Tea and she looks exactly like the rest of these IG chicks, airbrushed pics and all.[/QUOTE
> 
> I don't know she seems to have it all lol. but maybe not since Tristan left her for ugly ass Khloe


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Has it all as in...? 

Men leave women who seem to have it 'all' every day. IMO, any man who goes near the Ks is looking for a come up especially the ones who are so quick to be all over social media. They know the game. Once Khloe serves her purpose, he'll move on to the next one. She better hope he doesn't end up going back to his ex once she has the baby because he wants to be a 'family'. We've all seen that before....


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I guess my broke ass is thinking superficial things lol. I'm drooling at her shoes, clothes, vacations etc


----------



## berrydiva

I suspect being with Khloe is an easy way to get social media exposure and some endorsement deals. For any athlete, endorsements is where the money is regardless of rings, titles, or contracts. Endorsement deals don't come with all the other people and dues they have to pay like with their contract money.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

berrydiva said:


> I suspect being with Khloe is an easy way to get social media exposure and some endorsement deals. For any athlete, endorsements is where the money is regardless of rings, titles, or contracts. Endorsement deals don't come with all the other people and dues they have to pay like with their contract money.



I agree with everything you said. Endorsement deals was my only guess as to why he hooked up with khloe


----------



## terebina786

What endorsements is Khloe going to bring to Tristan? Fit Tea? Those gummy hair things?  I highly doubt Nike, Tag, etc are checking that he's dating a K.  Unless he just wants more followers.


----------



## V0N1B2

terebina786 said:


> What endorsements is Khloe going to bring to Tristan? Fit Tea? Those gummy hair things?  I highly doubt Nike, Tag, etc are checking that he's dating a K.  Unless he just wants more followers.


I thought the same thing. It must be a visibility thing. 
Who is going to endorse him, EpiOne?
I don't follow pro sports, is he a star player or just mediocre?


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> What endorsements is Khloe going to bring to Tristan? Fit Tea? Those gummy hair things?  I highly doubt Nike, Tag, etc are checking that he's dating a K.  Unless he just wants more followers.


I think that nowadays it is all about the social media presence and followers.
Companies pay a premium for the Hadid girls, it is the same thing for the athletes imho.


----------



## madamefifi

According to X17 (never heard of it, don't know if it's reliable), Khlogre is knocked up and planning to move to the Cleve. [emoji23] As if. Khloe, in Kleveland. [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]

http://www.x17online.com/2016/11/kh...expecting_baby_tristan_thomspon_photos_110216


----------



## WishList986

Khloe and Baby Take Kleveland has a nice ring to it  I smell a spin off!


----------



## lookupdown

You have to be really messed up in the head if you got pregnant by a man who is having a baby with his ex.  I hope it is not true.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> What endorsements is Khloe going to bring to Tristan? Fit Tea? Those gummy hair things?  I highly doubt Nike, Tag, etc are checking that he's dating a K.  Unless he just wants more followers.


Followers bring in the endorsements.


----------



## Oryx816

lookupdown said:


> You have to be really messed up in the head if you got pregnant by a man who is having a baby with his ex.  I hope it is not true.



You hope it isn't true, but this scandal loving family thinks differently.  This would finally give Khlogre a storyline, and a baby to boot!  A baby, I mean prop, would keep the kash rolling in.  

Vulgarity is their currency, so while I hope it isn't true, I wouldn't be surprised if it were. [emoji57]


----------



## ManilaMama

Khloe has been rumored to be pregnant with every boyfriend after Lamar, though (I just had a hair spa at the salon and had my fill of Star Magazine back issues). It's must be annoying for her to hear if not true! Lol


----------



## zen1965

If it was true (which I somewhat doubt) he would have two ladies pregnant simultaneously. Nice guy.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> If it was true (which I somewhat doubt) he would have two ladies pregnant simultaneously. Nice guy.


This isn't 1950...women are equally responsible. There's pills, IUDs, and a wealth of other ways to take responsibility for your own birth control.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Yeah, it takes two to tango. Your body, your responsibility to protect yourself. If he got two girls pregnant at the same time, it's because they let him do it. 

I doubt she's pregnant, tho.


----------



## gillianna

It might pay her well to get pregnant by him.  He is probably the best she can ever get as far as a payout.  He has more than her ex ever did.  How may years can your be a sports groupie chasing guys before you become the laughing stock of every team.  PMK would be very happy for her $$$$$.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yeah, it takes two to tango. Your body, your responsibility to protect yourself. If he got two girls pregnant at the same time, it's because they let him do it.


Exactly!


----------



## cdtracing

I doubt she's pregnant but it wouldn't surprise me either.  And she's equally responsible if she is.  It takes two & unless she wanted to get pregnant, she has a multitude of choices for birth control.  However, this family doesn't have a problem with having children outside of wedlock & for the most part with the K Klan, kids are just another cog in the money making machine.


----------



## WishList986

Wasn't she the sister who has fertility issues though? I highly doubt she's pregnant.


----------



## TC1

I, for one believe the fertility issues were just a storyline. She knew Lamar was a crackhead..she didn't REALLY want a baby with him. IMO.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol at thinking Tristan will stick around if she is preggers. Khloe better think twice before her azz become a single mother


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lol at thinking Tristan will stick around if she is preggers. Khloe better think twice before her azz become a single mother


But think of the ratings!  Or a spinoff series!  Khloe Takes Kleveland!


----------



## berrydiva

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Lol at thinking Tristan will stick around if she is preggers. Khloe better think twice before her azz become a single mother


She will definitely be a baby muvah


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Khloe child will grow up so jacked up.  She is so immature about everything. I always laughs when people say she is the most level headed sister. I'm like how?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Khloe child will grow up so jacked up.  She is so immature about everything. I always laughs when people say she is the most level headed sister. I'm like how?



I think they stopped saying that, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Sans any Photoshopping


----------



## Lounorada

Her body looks so odd. Is it really that difficult to size-up to the correct size Spanx/shapewear?
I can't tell if that pretentious look on her face is a permanent result from plastic surgery or is she putting it on... either way it's ridiculous looking 

Tumblr


----------



## Ladybug09

Lounorada said:


> Her body looks so odd. Is it really that difficult to size-up to the correct size Spanx/shapewear?
> I can't tell if that pretentious look on her face is a permanent result from plastic surgery or is she putting it on... either way it's ridiculous looking
> 
> Tumblr


Lotssssss of shapewear going on here.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Her body looks so odd. Is it really that difficult to size-up to the correct size Spanx/shapewear?
> I can't tell if that pretentious look on her face is a permanent result from plastic surgery or is she putting it on... either way it's ridiculous looking
> 
> Tumblr



She looks really jacked up.  Shape wear not fitted properly, I suppose.  Her waist looks cut off.


----------



## berrydiva

Her DSL lips look ridiculous.


----------



## mkr

She gained weight.  That's why the shapewear is smashing her boobs, etc.


----------



## Jayne1

Her lips keep getting bigger and bigger!


----------



## schadenfreude

She looks like Caitlin here. They must all go to the same guy


----------



## Irishgal

Sorry but she looks like a drag queen and I mean no disrespect to drag queens.


----------



## gillianna

She does have a drag queen vibe which seems to get worse at times.  Sad when Johnathan looks better then both of them.


----------



## VickyB

schadenfreude said:


> She looks like Caitlin here. They must all go to the same guy


I thought the same thing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her lips look stupid.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was going to appear on Jimmy Kimmel Live!, and Khloe Kardashian ensured it would be a cameo audience members won't soon forget.

The 32-year-old looked extremely sexy in a sheer black blouse that exposed her lacy bra as she headed towards the show's studios in Hollywood on Thursday.

Khloe teamed the top with a pair of skin tight jeans that clung to her hourglass shape.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zes-super-glam-ring-finger.html#ixzz4P0JtANXe


----------



## Ladybug09

So showing ur lace girdle is sexy???!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Wth she have on??!


----------



## Oryx816

Negligee plus jeans, interesting....[emoji19]


----------



## Theren

In some ways I feel bad for Khloé. Imagine what it must feel like to know that you're the odd ball out in your family and they get all the attention. It's got to be hard growing up knowing your dad isn't the same as your sisters.


----------



## gillianna

With PMK and Kim's sex tape being the goal for fame none of the younger girls had a chance.  Having an education could have made her stand out from her sisters in a positive way.  But I guess they see even when they are old one can walk around dressing like PMK desperate for attention. 

 Hopefully Khloe can pay a purse carrier to keep her company since the basketball guys won't have any use for her.


----------



## berrydiva

That top is for someone with a shorter torso.


----------



## knasarae

Looks like Tristan is definitely gonna be part of the storyline.  A couple of friends who go to a lot of Cavs games have said that when they are there... the cameras and everything are there.


----------



## limom

Theren said:


> In some ways I feel bad for Khloé. Imagine what it must feel like to know that you're the odd ball out in your family and they get all the attention. It's got to be hard growing up knowing your dad isn't the same as your sisters.


It could be worst, she could be Rob.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Her lips keep getting bigger and bigger!


You can say that again. They look... hilarious. I'd say they look botched, but that's an understatement.
Tumblr







(best gif EVER)


----------



## mkr

I think she's doing duck face with her lip stick applied well above her lip line.


----------



## Irishgal

I thought lip liner wasn't supposed to be blatantly visible.


----------



## berrydiva

What I dont get is who's telling her those lips look good. Not only is she injecting them, she's also overlining...overlining is awful.


----------



## Longchamp

knasarae said:


> Looks like Tristan is definitely gonna be part of the storyline.  A couple of friends who go to a lot of Cavs games have said that when they are there... the cameras and everything are there.


There have been 4 home games. She has been to 3 I think. I saw her at 2.
There have been more cameras than usual for the ring ceremony and Indians were in the World Series right next door. But tell your friend there is a Cavs player that garners much more attention than Khloe ever will. He is the most recognized athlete in the world, so always tons of cameras.  This is a very well educated town with the infamous art museum, CCF and third largest law firm in the country.   We don't care about Khloe as long as she doesn't mess up the game.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> This is a very well educated town with the infamous art museum, CCF and third largest law firm in the country.   We don't care about Khloe as long as she doesn't mess up the game.


Did you hear what she said about your city?
"I love Cleveland, i'm a nobody there to a bunch of nobody's!"

http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/04/khloe-kardashian-jimmy-kimmel-cleveland-trash-talk/


----------



## Longchamp

Jayne1 said:


> Did you hear what she said about your city?
> "I love Cleveland, i'm a nobody there to a bunch of nobody's!"
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/04/khloe-kardashian-jimmy-kimmel-cleveland-trash-talk/


Yes we heard, maybe not the text you quoted.  We are heartbroken.

I just listened to the link you posted.  You might want to listen also. Did you make your quote up???


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

TMZ pulled that quote straight from their behinds. She didn't even say anything close to that.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> View attachment 3512491
> 
> Yes we heard, maybe not the text you quoted.  We are heartbroken.
> 
> I just listened to the link you posted.  You might want to listen also. Did you make your quote up???


I just copied and pasted. lol.  They made up a quote?


----------



## limom

Longchamp said:


> There have been 4 home games. She has been to 3 I think. I saw her at 2.
> There have been more cameras than usual for the ring ceremony and Indians were in the World Series right next door. But tell your friend there is a Cavs player that garners much more attention than Khloe ever will. He is the most recognized athlete in the world, so always tons of cameras.  This is a very well educated town with the infamous art museum, CCF and third largest law firm in the country.   We don't care about Khloe as long as she doesn't mess up the game.


Tristan is the most recognized athlete in the world?


----------



## katie1221

limom said:


> Tristan is the most recognized athlete in the world?



Longchamp was talking about Lebron.


----------



## limom

katie1221 said:


> Longchamp was talking about Lebron.


Thanks


----------



## Lounorada

When your a$$ is shop bought and you should get a refund and a smack across the head because you wasted money to do that to your body...

Tumblr





Tragic.
It looks like Kim's saggy behind.


----------



## chowlover2

It looks as if she has a box stuffed into the back of her pants!


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent the day celebrating her mum Kris Jenner's 61st birthday in style with her famous clan.

And Khloe Kardashian was back to business as she headed straight to LAX airport after the festivities to catch a flight out of Los Angeles on Saturday night.

The 32-year-old reality star looked every inch the punk rock-chic in a tiny black bomber and skin-tight leggings, which she teamed with sexy knee-high boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ebrating-mum-Kris-birthday.html#ixzz4PHj4hTYq


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> It looks as if she has a box stuffed into the back of her pants!



It looks like she has a 3rd boob on her left cheek!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Her lips and a** have put me off ever even walking past a plastic surgeon's office. They are truly tragic and it just boggles my mind that someone can look in the mirror and go "yeah, I had to pay a lot of money to look like this, but I love it, and I look hot"


----------



## limom

just came out with a lipstick collection with her sister Kyle called Koko.
Why would anyone spend money to look like any of those women? Not only the line is a knock-off but but it is priced quite high...


----------



## cdtracing

arnott said:


> It looks like she has a 3rd boob on her left cheek!


 I had to go back & look at the pic again!!  You're right!!


----------



## WishList986

I'm convinced she's holding her mouth that way on purpose


----------



## Prima Ballerina

WishList986 said:


> I'm convinced she's holding her mouth that way on purpose


It's so tragic and full of filler that it's hard to even tell at this point if she is trying to do a duck face or that's just how it permanently looks now. Think carefully before you start injecting sh*t into you a** and faces ladies, no one wants to end up looking like this.


----------



## chowlover2

The upper lip is just awful, like a blob rather than a top lip.


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> The upper lip is just awful, like a blob rather than a top lip.


Oh just say dammit, it looks like an anus!


----------



## arnott

limom said:


> just came out with a lipstick collection with her sister Kyle called Koko.
> Why would anyone spend money to look like any of those women? Not only the line is a knock-off but but it is priced quite high...



Ironic that the woman with the most tragic lips has a lipstick collection.


----------



## pinkfeet

arnott said:


> Ironic that the woman with the most tragic lips has a lipstick collection.



Even more tragic are the people buying their stuff. M

The twenty somethings at work buy it and actually believe everything this family says. When I try pointing out the obvious lies ... They just refuse. 

I don't get it. Teens maybe but 25? 27? Come on. Grow up and stop looking up to celebs. 

The last time I idolized a celeb I was 12? 13?


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> Oh just say dammit, it looks like an anus!



More like a prolapsed rectum. 

And with that I'm going to sit in the corner.


----------



## dangerouscurves

pinkfeet said:


> Even more tragic are the people buying their stuff. M
> 
> The twenty somethings at work buy it and actually believe everything this family says. When I try pointing out the obvious lies ... They just refuse.
> 
> I don't get it. Teens maybe but 25? 27? Come on. Grow up and stop looking up to celebs.
> 
> The last time I idolized a celeb I was 12? 13?



You know what they say, it's easier to fool people than to convince them that they've been fooled.


----------



## dangerouscurves

White Orchid said:


> Oh just say dammit, it looks like an anus!





Irishgal said:


> More like a prolapsed rectum.
> 
> And with that I'm going to sit in the corner.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Make your self comfortable there in the corner.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> Oh just say dammit, it looks like an anus!


I wonder if Preparation H could solve her tragic issue


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> More like a prolapsed rectum.
> 
> And with that I'm going to sit in the corner.


" dead "


----------



## labelwhore04

White Orchid said:


> Oh just say dammit, it looks like an anus!



Her lips look like a monkeys butt


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> More like a prolapsed rectum.
> 
> And with that I'm going to sit in the corner.


 Pull up a chair, have a cocktail & some appetizers!!


----------



## arnott

pinkfeet said:


> Even more tragic are the people buying their stuff. M
> 
> The twenty somethings at work buy it and actually believe everything this family says. When I try pointing out the obvious lies ... They just refuse.
> 
> I don't get it. Teens maybe but 25? 27? Come on. Grow up and stop looking up to celebs.
> 
> The last time I idolized a celeb I was 12? 13?



I don't mind adults looking up to celebs if they are inspiring and making the world a better place.    However the K's are the opposite of that and it's hard to believe 20-somethings believe their lies.


----------



## White Orchid




----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


>



Can we have a side by side please?


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Can we have a side by side please?


Don't tempt me bish!


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


>


The anus looks much better!


----------



## Bag*Snob

@White Orchid  I think that is a pic of the wrong lady part you posted.


----------



## White Orchid

Bag*Snob said:


> @White Orchid  I think that is a pic of the wrong lady part you posted.


*gulp*


----------



## Bratty1919

cdtracing said:


> You don't think Khloe's rump is as fake as Kim's or Niki Minaj?  You can look at Kim's timeline of pics & see how much her azz has grown.  Khloe too.  I know some people like a big booty but when it gets to the point where the body is out of proportion, it looks ridiculous to me.



Truth!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Not sure why anyone thinks this azz is cute. It's weird.


----------



## pukasonqo

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not sure why anyone thinks this azz is cute. It's weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519469



hatin? well, maybe she meant wearing hats not hatin'
again, do remind me, how old koko is?


----------



## Irishgal

pukasonqo said:


> hatin? well, maybe she meant wearing hats not hatin'
> again, do remind me, how old koko is?



I was going to ask her age too- and is that how people in her age range talk?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Well, Khloe. Happy hoes ain't hatin and secure, confident hoes ain't posted in IG comment sections worried about hatin hoes. So take a seat, hoe.

She's so...ugh.

There are two shades for her collab with Kylie that I LOVE. A gorgeous fuchsia and a pretty champagne gloss but I won't be buying. Too many mixed reviews about the formula for me to give up my coin.


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, Khloe. Happy hoes ain't hatin and secure,* confident hoes ain't posted in IG comment sections worried about hatin hoes. So take a seat, hoe.*
> 
> She's so...ugh.
> 
> There are two shades for her collab with Kylie that I LOVE. A gorgeous fuchsia and a pretty champagne gloss but I won't be buying. Too many mixed reviews about the formula for me to give up my coin.


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, Khloe. Happy hoes ain't hatin and secure, confident hoes ain't posted in IG comment sections worried about hatin hoes. So take a seat, hoe.
> 
> She's so...ugh.
> 
> There are two shades for her collab with Kylie that I LOVE. A gorgeous fuchsia and a pretty champagne gloss but I won't be buying. Too many mixed reviews about the formula for me to give up my coin.



I want to say that they're both dupeable shades from Anastasia.  The fuchsia looks a lot like Rio liquid lipstick to me.  The gloss looks like one of the glosses by ABH too.


----------



## terebina786

I find it funny that the only makeup collab they can get is amongst each other.


----------



## V0N1B2

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Well, Khloe. Happy hoes ain't hatin and secure, confident hoes ain't posted in IG comment sections worried about hatin hoes. So take a seat, hoe.
> 
> She's so...ugh..


----------



## cdtracing

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not sure why anyone thinks this azz is cute. It's weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519469


I don't know if it's how she's posing or what, but her butt looks deformed & completely out of proportion to her body.  And to think she paid to have her butt look like that!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not sure why anyone thinks this azz is cute. It's weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519469


No one thinks that a$$ is cute that's why   she's advertising so hard.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

She works hard for her incredible physique - often hitting the gym twice a day.

And Khloe Kardashian showed off her shapely figure in a burnt orange ribbed dress that perfectly hugged her curves in Beverly Hills.

The 32-year-old stepped out on Saturday in the calf-length number as she headed to stylist Monica Rose's baby shower.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Monica-Rose-s-baby-shower.html#ixzz4PrhZDUc1


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, if you're gonna wear Spanx to show of how much weight you've "lost" (had lipo'd), you're gonna need to invest in some heavy-duty, anti-static spray to avoid such moments.


Sasha2012 said:


> She works hard for her incredible physique - often hitting the gym twice a day.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian showed off her shapely figure in a burnt orange ribbed dress that perfectly hugged her curves in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 32-year-old stepped out on Saturday in the calf-length number as she headed to stylist Monica Rose's baby shower.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Monica-Rose-s-baby-shower.html#ixzz4PrhZDUc1


----------



## White Orchid

What's that thing/bump just above her waistline?  Could it be the visible high-waisted Spanx-line???


----------



## pixiejenna

White Orchid said:


> What's that thing/bump just above her waistline?  Could it be the visible high-waisted Spanx-line???


My guess is instead of spanx she's wearing a actual corset or waist trainer. I'm more amused but her choice of glasses, she's trying to look smart. As someone who actually needs to wear glasses I find her choice of fashion frames hilarious.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> My guess is instead of spanx she's wearing a actual corset or waist trainer. I'm more amused but her choice of glasses, she's trying to look smart. As someone who actually needs to wear glasses I find her choice of fashion frames hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Looks like she's wearing her waist trainer under the dress.

She seems to love frames that rest on her nostrils.


----------



## V0N1B2

I've never seen her look so..... white 
Is her spray-tanner on holidays or is it not cool to be orange anymore since.... well... you know....*cough*


----------



## terebina786

Her lips look beyond stupid.  She probably is wearing a waist trainer... she looks like she can't breathe.


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> I've never seen her look so..... white
> Is her spray-tanner on holidays or is it not cool to be orange anymore since.... well... you know....*cough*


----------



## Oryx816

Here is Dr. Sheldon Cooper on Khloe...


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> I've never seen her look so..... white
> Is her spray-tanner on holidays or is it not cool to be orange anymore since.... well... you know....*cough*


*coughs too*


----------



## millivanilli

Colaluvstrvl said:


> Not sure why anyone thinks this azz is cute. It's weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519469




ha lucky times are on the way for me! The more people think that this is cute, the cuter I'll get. Hooray!


----------



## dangerouscurves

V0N1B2 said:


> I've never seen her look so..... white
> Is her spray-tanner on holidays or is it not cool to be orange anymore since.... well... you know....*cough*



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Her hands are like a chicken's claws.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> What's that thing/bump just above her waistline?  Could it be the visible high-waisted Spanx-line???


It's spanx.  There are lines mid-thigh as well.  A waist trainer would leave marks at the hips.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Lol, if you're gonna wear Spanx to show of how much weight you've "lost" (had lipo'd), you're gonna need to invest in some heavy-duty, anti-static spray to avoid such moments.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> It's spanx.  There are lines mid-thigh as well.  A waist trainer would leave marks at the hips.



Totally agree it's high waisted spanx.


----------



## mkr

Another mystery solved!


----------



## Irishgal

Does she have pencil erasers [emoji422]️ glued to her nips to make sure it looks like her headlights are on?


----------



## V0N1B2

Irishgal said:


> Does she have pencil erasers [emoji422]️ glued to her nips to make sure it looks like her headlights are on?


I think she's wearing those fake silicone nipples (she's not the only celeb) which always remind me of that Sex and the City episode. 
It's far too warm in Southern California right now for her to be "cold".


----------



## Irishgal

V0N1B2 said:


> I think she's wearing those fake silicone nipples (she's not the only celeb) which always remind me of that Sex and the City episode.



I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that outfit with the brown dress. I don't understand the pursed lips thing but whatever.


----------



## V0N1B2

Irishgal said:


> I'm at a loss for words.


Let me help you 
Desperate 
Thirsty
Advertising
Vapid
Smug
Obnoxious
Vain
oh... and did I mention still single?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks cute in the latest pics, minus the Spanx lines and stupid looking lips. All that time in the gym only to stay Spanx'd up everyday, all day. I can't relate.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> I want to say that they're both dupeable shades from Anastasia.  The fuchsia looks a lot like Rio liquid lipstick to me.  The gloss looks like one of the glosses by ABH too.



I've swatched Rio before and it wasn't crazy about it...I'm picky about my fuchsias.


----------



## Ceeyahd

V0N1B2 said:


> I think she's wearing those fake silicone nipples (she's not the only celeb) which always remind me of that Sex and the City episode.
> It's far too warm in Southern California right now for her to be "cold".



I seriously didn't know that this product existed, but I now understand what some I'm acquainted with are wearing.  @@@
The THIRST is really sad.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> She works hard for her incredible physique - often hitting the gym twice a day.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian showed off her shapely figure in a burnt orange ribbed dress that perfectly hugged her curves in Beverly Hills.
> 
> The 32-year-old stepped out on Saturday in the calf-length number as she headed to stylist Monica Rose's baby shower.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Monica-Rose-s-baby-shower.html#ixzz4PrhZDUc1


is she like jealous from chyna showing the world her tits
so shes going her way to show us her nipples?
didnt people get the chance to see it when she represented onstage during xfactor?
thirrrrrstyy


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She looks cute in the latest pics, minus the Spanx lines and stupid looking lips. All that time in the gym only to stay Spanx'd up everyday, all day. I can't relate.



is not like she has anything else to do: no real job, no responsibilities she can spend her whole day taking selfies, maybe a gym sesion...


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> I think she's wearing those *fake silicone nipples* (she's not the only celeb) which always remind me of that Sex and the City episode.
> It's far too warm in Southern California right now for her to be "cold".



Because a prosthetic butt was not enough.


----------



## LavenderIce

Having prominent nips is her equivalent of a flashing neon sign.  After all, she's advertising.


----------



## Irishgal

LavenderIce said:


> Having prominent nips is her equivalent of a flashing neon sign.  After all, she's advertising.



The things I have learned here!


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> The things I have learned here!


Forget half of it....lol.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Forget half of it....lol.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I live in 90+ degree weather almost all year around and my headlights are always on, it's possible [emoji57]


----------



## rockhollow

V0N1B2 said:


> I think she's wearing those fake silicone nipples (she's not the only celeb) which always remind me of that Sex and the City episode.
> It's far too warm in Southern California right now for her to be "cold".


 

I'm also surprised, I didn't know something like that existed. Thank you, I always learn good stuff here.


----------



## terebina786

She also got out of an air conditioned car... that could be why.


----------



## arnott

LavenderIce said:


> Having prominent nips is her equivalent of a flashing neon sign.  After all, she's advertising.



False advertising!


----------



## mkr

Newsflash:  Tristan broke up with Khloe.

Shocker.


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> Newsflash:  Tristan broke up with Khloe.
> 
> Shocker.



Here we go!


----------



## Irishgal

For about 1/2 second I felt bad for her.  But the good news is we get to go back to watching her sad attempts to snag another man by posting selfies with MAC force field, spanx, over injected lips, hair extensions, phony butt, spray tan, false lashes, pushed up boobs with fake nipples (something I learned about here)... did I miss anything?


----------



## Deco

... the aspirational IQ accretive eyeglasses.


EDIT:  that's aaaaaaaaalmost alliterative.


----------



## berrydiva

Po Tink Tink


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> For about 1/2 second I felt bad for her.  But the good news is we get to go back to watching her sad attempts to snag another man by posting selfies with MAC force field, spanx, over injected lips, hair extensions, phony butt, spray tan, false lashes, pushed up boobs with fake nipples (something I learned about here)... did I miss anything?


Don't forget, fake dragon lady nails!


----------



## arnott

Irishgal said:


> For about 1/2 second I felt bad for her.  But the good news is we get to go back to watching her sad attempts to snag another man by posting selfies with MAC force field, spanx, over injected lips,* hair extensions, phony butt, *spray tan, *false lashes,* pushed up boobs with *fake nipples* (something I learned about here)... did I miss anything?





chowlover2 said:


> Don't forget, *fake dragon lady nails!*



She's going to have more removable body parts than Mr. Potato Head if she keeps going at this rate!         

What's a MAC force field?


----------



## Irishgal

arnott said:


> She's going to have more removable body parts than Mr. Potato Head if she keeps going at this rate!
> 
> What's a MAC force field?



It's a term I heard somewhere to describe a woman who wears excessive make up, almost like drag queen like.


----------



## Longchamp

mkr said:


> Newsflash:  Tristan broke up with Khloe.
> 
> Shocker.



 I wish he did.  But it's a false rumor....for now.


----------



## Longchamp

My friend from work lives just a couple streets down on the same cul de sac as TT and Khloe is moving in this weekend.


----------



## mkr

Longchamp said:


> My friend from work lives just a couple streets down on the same cul de sac as TT and Khloe is moving in this weekend.



Oh goody.


----------



## cdtracing

Longchamp said:


> My friend from work lives just a couple streets down on the same cul de sac as TT and Khloe is moving in this weekend.



I'm sure his family is thrilled.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> My friend from work lives just a couple streets down on the same cul de sac as TT and Khloe is moving in this weekend.


That's fast. They barely know each other, why move in.

Besides she has that massive house, I'm sure she will only stay at his place part time.


----------



## troubadour

She's committed to making her long-distance relationship work.
And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian jumped on a plane to go visit her NBA player boo Tristan Thompson in Cleveland, Ohio.
The 32-year-old reality starlet looked fierce as she strutted her way through LAX airport to make her departing flight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boyfriend-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4QUMOsTu2


----------



## Lounorada

Looking like a damn fool, as usual...

Tumblr










Khloe, no mater how hard you try- that shop bought a$$ will never look real/believable. So take several seats because you look ridiculous.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> Looking like a damn fool, as usual...
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe, no mater how hard you try- that shop bought a$$ will never look real/believable. So take several seats because you look ridiculous.



i am trying to choose to be shocked between her a$$et or her wearing trackies with high heeled boots
but then i remember is koko we are talking about, spray desperaux (TM) on self and cats and carry on


----------



## mkr

Well she was smiling instead of duck facing so there's that.


----------



## WishList986

At least her highlight is poppin


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Looking like a damn fool, as usual...
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe, no mater how hard you try- that shop bought a$$ will never look real/believable. So take several seats because you look ridiculous.



I literally went WTF when I saw the first picture!


----------



## cdtracing

I just shake my head.  KoKo is so thirsty for attention & to be relevant.  Gurl....you need to take a seat or 12!!!


----------



## mkr

So I guess the whole family has to wear her new jeans line?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> So I guess the whole family has to wear her new jeans line?


Somebody has to.


----------



## gracekelly

I am mystified.  Who wants an a$$ like this?  How do you get clothing to fit you?  Everything has to be altered from the  large size that you have to purchase so it will fit over said a$$.  Boo Hoo when it starts to wrinkle and sag.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> So I guess the whole family has to wear her new jeans line?


The family took one for Kanye by wearing his unsold Yeezy concert t-shirts, it's the least they can do.


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> The family took one for Kanye by wearing his unsold Yeezy concert t-shirts, it's the least they can do.


Well at least 2 members of the family will buy them.  Like a$$'s stick together


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if Koko will give a pair to Chyna so she can wear them too.....


----------



## Longchamp

troubadour said:


> She's committed to making her long-distance relationship work.
> And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian jumped on a plane to go visit her NBA player boo Tristan Thompson in Cleveland, Ohio.
> The 32-year-old reality starlet looked fierce as she strutted her way through LAX airport to make her departing flight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boyfriend-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4QUMOsTu2
> View attachment 3525891
> View attachment 3525892
> View attachment 3525894
> View attachment 3525898


I see her taking her shoes off. Who travels that much and doesn't apply for TSA precheck or global entry? 
Well, no one ever said that she was bright.


----------



## mkr

If she just breezes through security no one will notice her.  This is a pap walk.


----------



## Longchamp

mkr said:


> If she just breezes through security no one will notice her.  This is a pap walk.


she's going to freeze that silicone or fat injected tush of hers. We dropped over 40 degrees in 24 hours.


----------



## mkr

Maybe the cold will send her packing.  I lived in Sandusky for a while and the wind chill was excruciating.


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> she's going to freeze that silicone or fat injected tush of hers. We dropped over 40 degrees in 24 hours.


When will she ever leave the hotel or heated car?  She'll go directly from one to the other.  She won't know it's cold. It's not like she's waiting on the street corner for a bus or shovelling the snow.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pukasonqo said:


> i am trying to choose to be shocked between her a$$et or her wearing trackies with high heeled boots
> but then i remember is koko we are talking about, spray desperaux (TM) on self and cats and carry on



Hands down it's her a$$ that's more shocking. Why would anyone alter their a$$ in this manner. I understand if you're graced with a large behind naturally one might want to alter to make it all it can be.... But to buy an ass like this? SMH


----------



## mkr

She looks better in the track pants, they're loose and don't emphasize it as much.


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> I see her taking her shoes off. Who travels that much and doesn't apply for TSA precheck or global entry?
> Well, no one ever said that she was bright.


Precheck isn't always open, which I find annoying, or sometimes the regular check-in is faster than precheck, which I also find annoying. lol


----------



## GoGlam

Longchamp said:


> I see her taking her shoes off. Who travels that much and doesn't apply for TSA precheck or global entry?
> Well, no one ever said that she was bright.



She's been arrested. She may not get accepted.  They don't accept everyone even if most things seem to check out.


----------



## cdtracing

Longchamp said:


> she's going to freeze that silicone or fat injected tush of hers. We dropped over 40 degrees in 24 hours.



She'll just have her Boo buy her a fur coat.


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> She'll just have her Boo buy her a fur coat.


You mean like a Pimp would to one of his hoes?


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> You mean like a Pimp would to one of his hoes?


Yep!!!  Gotta take care of the bottom bi-atch.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Looking like a damn fool, as usual...
> 
> Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe, no mater how hard you try- that shop bought a$$ will never look real/believable. So take several seats because you look ridiculous.



LMR(real)AO!!!!


----------



## Esizzle

Is her divorce to Lamar final?


----------



## VickyB

troubadour said:


> She's committed to making her long-distance relationship work.
> And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian jumped on a plane to go visit her NBA player boo Tristan Thompson in Cleveland, Ohio.
> The 32-year-old reality starlet looked fierce as she strutted her way through LAX airport to make her departing flight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boyfriend-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4QUMOsTu2
> View attachment 3525891
> View attachment 3525892
> View attachment 3525894
> View attachment 3525898




I' am B gal and this exotic is really lovely. Even tho I'd love a red one, it's just a bit much. Also, she doesn't bring a carry on bag???


----------



## V0N1B2

VickyB said:


> I' am B gal and this exotic is really lovely. Even tho I'd love a red one, it's just a bit much. Also, she doesn't bring a carry on bag???


I assumed the guy in the glasses next to her is carrying her luggage, but I could be wrong.  I noticed the LV Pegase and it looked like the Cerises print (maybe?) and I thought, what man uses LV Cerises Luggage?
Looking forward to some thirsty instagram tweet things from her in the next few days


----------



## AEGIS

V0N1B2 said:


> I assumed the guy in the glasses next to her is carrying her luggage, but I could be wrong.  I noticed the LV Pegase and it looked like the Cerises print (maybe?) and I thought, what man uses LV Cerises Luggage?
> Looking forward to some thirsty instagram tweet things from her in the next few days



It's not cerise. It's a newer print. It's really gorgeous.


----------



## Longchamp

GoGlam said:


> She's been arrested. She may not get accepted.  They don't accept everyone even if most things seem to check out.


I didn't know that she's been arrested.  Yes that may have banned her as I remember those questions on the form.
What was she arrested for? 
But someone mentioned it's not open or quicker going non TSA precheck. Very rarely in my experience.  Definitely not quicker going w/o the global entry via international travel.


----------



## Longchamp

Jayne1 said:


> When will she ever leave the hotel or heated car?  She'll go directly from one to the other.  She won't know it's cold. It's not like she's waiting on the street corner for a bus or shovelling the snow.


A hotel?    TT lives in a house, right on the lake so it's cold.


----------



## Esizzle

Longchamp said:


> I didn't know that she's been arrested.  Yes that may have banned her as I remember those questions on the form.
> What was she arrested for?
> But someone mentioned it's not open or quicker going non TSA precheck. Very rarely in my experience.  Definitely not quicker going w/o the global entry via international travel.


She was arrested for DUI. Sent to prison too but released early due to overcrowding


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> A hotel?    TT lives in a house, right on the lake so it's cold.


Oh, nice!  I've always wanted a house on the lake.  But only in the summer, by the time it's cold, I forget about my need to stare out on Lake Ontario.

Okay, I'll amend my comment, since many here in Toronto do this (and I'm sure Cleveland too) … she'll go from heated garage to heated place and will never know it's cold. 

TT is from Toronto,  he must feel right at home in Cleveland, Great Lakes and weather wise!


----------



## dangerouscurves

cdtracing said:


> Yep!!!  Gotta take care of the bottom bi-atch.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Esizzle said:


> She was arrested for DUI. Sent to prison too but released early due to overcrowding



How can you get released because the jail is overcrowded?!?! I mean, DUI is a serious crime, right? (The problem when prison is a business, lol!!! 'Facepalm').


----------



## Esizzle

dangerouscurves said:


> How can you get released because the jail is overcrowded?!?! I mean, DUI is a serious crime, right? (The problem when prison is a business, lol!!! 'Facepalm').


haha I have no idea. Sounds stupid but I guess she had to do extended probation because she was released early due to being low risk. DUI is a serious crime and I remember watch KUWTK and they made an entire joke out of khloe going to jail episode. The lot of them are missing brain cells.


----------



## redney

dangerouscurves said:


> How can you get released because the jail is overcrowded?!?! I mean, DUI is a serious crime, right? (The problem when prison is a business, lol!!! 'Facepalm').


She was actually assigned jail time for violating her probation she got after her DUI arrest. At that time LA County jails were overcrowded thus had a policy of early release for good behavior for nonviolent offenders. http://people.com/crime/khloe-kardashian-enters-and-leaves-jail/


----------



## guccimamma

i saw her track pants, and thought she was dressed appropriately for the airport....then i saw the shoes.  she's so pathetic she has to shove her feet into those and parade around the airport. don't those heels get stuck in the escalator?


----------



## V0N1B2

guccimamma said:


> i saw her track pants, and thought she was dressed appropriately for the airport....then i saw the shoes.  she's so pathetic she has to shove her feet into those and parade around the airport. don't those heels get stuck in the escalator?


Where have you been? I was about to start a search party for you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The track pants could've been a JLo esque look but she ain't JLo so....

Track pants and heels can work but it's not working for her. Maybe if she had worn a matching jacket that covered the elastic band it would've worked..

Heels in the airport isn't that big of a deal if you can actually walk in them. They come off on the plane anyway.


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The track pants could've been a JLo esque look but she ain't JLo so....
> 
> Track pants and heels can work but it's not working for her. Maybe if she had worn a matching jacket that covered the elastic band it would've worked..
> 
> *Heels in the airport isn't that big of a deal if you can actually walk in them*. They come off on the plane anyway.



i don't have that skill. between carry-ons, kids and trying to figure out where i am going...i'd fall on my a$$


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Lots of people don't have the skill.  It just makes me laugh when people talk about ___ being impractical or looking stupid because THEY can't do it. Just say you can't do it and leave it alone, no need to speak for anyone else.


----------



## Jayne1

dangerouscurves said:


> How can you get released because the jail is overcrowded?!?! I mean, DUI is a serious crime, right? (The problem when prison is a business, lol!!! 'Facepalm').


It seems to happen often.   Nicole Richie also only served a few minutes of her sentence for DUI because the jail was overcrowded.


----------



## terebina786

I had to wear heels at the airport on my last trip because I was flying business class on Qatar Airways and they're super strict.  I hated my life lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Wait...I don't understand...do they have some sort of dress code?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jayne1 said:


> It seems to happen often.   Nicole Richie also only served a few minutes of her sentence for DUI because the jail was overcrowded.





redney said:


> She was actually assigned jail time for violating her probation she got after her DUI arrest. At that time LA County jails were overcrowded thus had a policy of early release for good behavior for nonviolent offenders. http://people.com/crime/khloe-kardashian-enters-and-leaves-jail/





Esizzle said:


> haha I have no idea. Sounds stupid but I guess she had to do extended probation because she was released early due to being low risk. DUI is a serious crime and I remember watch KUWTK and they made an entire joke out of khloe going to jail episode. The lot of them are missing brain cells.



No wonder people don't take DUI seriously.


----------



## sr1856

terebina786 said:


> I had to wear heels at the airport on my last trip because I was flying business class on Qatar Airways and they're super strict.  I hated my life lol.


 i did not know they have dress code in business class, i just flew from Asia to US in my loafers. i have to pay attention in future.


----------



## Oryx816

V0N1B2 said:


> I assumed the guy in the glasses next to her is carrying her luggage, but I could be wrong.  I noticed the LV Pegase and it looked like the Cerises print (maybe?) and I thought, what man uses LV Cerises Luggage?
> Looking forward to some thirsty instagram tweet things from her in the next few days



It is the palm dots print.  

I too did a double take because I couldn't reconcile that man with that bag in my mind.  Then I realized Khlogre is too self important to roll her own luggage.


----------



## V0N1B2

Oryx816 said:


> It is the palm dots print.
> 
> I too did a double take because I couldn't reconcile that man with that bag in my mind.  Then I realized Khlogre is too self important to roll her own luggage.


Of course, she must travel with security/protection. She could be robbed in broad daylight of her engagement ring.

Hmm? What was that dolls? Oh, she doesn't _have _an engagement ring?
Oops, my bad.


----------



## terebina786

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Wait...I don't understand...do they have some sort of dress code?


Business casual is their dress code.  Not everyone follows it, but its appreciated.



sr1856 said:


> i did not know they have dress code in business class, i just flew from Asia to US in my loafers. i have to pay attention in future.


No you're good.  I could've worn loafers but I either own insanely high heels or sneakers lol.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> How can you get released because the jail is overcrowded?!?! I mean, DUI is a serious crime, right? (The problem when prison is a business, lol!!! 'Facepalm').


DUI is taken as a serious crime in some states and not in others. I've seen people spend more time locked up over a suspended license than a DUI.  is notorious for overcrowded prisons...like you said, this is the problem when prison is a business.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> DUI is taken as a serious crime in some states and not in others. I've seen people spend more time locked up over a suspended license than a DUI.  is notorious for overcrowded prisons...like you said, this is the problem when prison is a business.



SMGDH. Some people really have no conscience.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> DUI is taken as a serious crime in some states and not in others. I've seen people spend more time locked up over a suspended license than a DUI.  is notorious for overcrowded prisons...like you said, this is the problem when prison is a business.



it's serious if you ever want to apply for a job.  you're f'd if you have one on your record, that's not something you want to explain when competing against others. i think actual prison is the least of the issues surrounding a dui, it is the fact that it follows you forever.  

of course, that means nothing to these idiots.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> it's serious if you ever want to apply for a job.  you're f'd if you have one on your record, that's not something you want to explain when competing against others. i think actual prison is the least of the issues surrounding a dui, it is the fact that it follows you forever.
> 
> of course, that means nothing to these idiots.


I feel like this was true years ago but not anymore. It only seems to impact people who are applying for jobs where they need to drive. I could be wrong but seems like a DUI doesn't stop people from getting employment anymore. Shoot some of these people I work with should not be employed.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> I feel like this was true years ago but not anymore. It only seems to impact people who are applying for jobs where they need to drive. I could be wrong but seems like a DUI doesn't stop people from getting employment anymore. Shoot some of these people I work with should not be employed.



i've got a very-soon to be college age son,  who is the life of the party, unfortunately.  my line is...you get a dui, you'll end up working at walmart.   may or may not be true...but when you are starting out in life, it can be a  disqualifier in certain areas.  i don't think the kids (boys) care about jail, so i emphasize what it will do to them career wise.  that, and they will take your license until 21.  no excuse with the ease and cheapness of uber.

i'm looking at it from the mom perspective.  i don't drive with a single drop in my system anymore,  my absolute nightmare would be a mugshot and a trip to the local women's detention center.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> i've got a very-soon to be college age son,  who is the life of the party, unfortunately.  my line is...you get a dui, you'll end up working at walmart.   may or may not be true...but when you are starting out in life, it can be a  disqualifier in certain areas.  i don't think the kids (boys) care about jail, so i emphasize what it will do to them career wise.  that, and they will take your license until 21.  no excuse with the ease and cheapness of uber.
> 
> i'm looking at it from the mom perspective.  i don't drive with a single drop in my system anymore,  my absolute nightmare would be a mugshot and a trip to the local women's detention center.


Totally understand and agree. I'm so happy that Uber is so convenient. Whenever we know we're going to have a few, be it girls night, date night, etc...just call an Uber. Far better than the alternative and not worth it


----------



## Esizzle

terebina786 said:


> I had to wear heels at the airport on my last trip because I was flying business class on Qatar Airways and they're super strict.  I hated my life lol.


LOL I am the type of petty person that would wear sweats if I had the luxury of paying for the business class ticket! Haha! I have heard Emirates has a dress code too but never flown it.


----------



## myown

Jayne1 said:


> Wow, I goggled too.
> 
> The photos show large bumps disappearing, but unless the doctor filled even more around the bump, so it won't protrude, making the nose even larger, I cannot see how this works.
> 
> Filling in a sky jump nose works, of course -- if the patient wants a straighter nose.
> 
> It's fascinating isn't it -- what doctors can do.


i know, right. i always wondered how that works


----------



## terebina786

Esizzle said:


> LOL I am the type of petty person that would wear sweats if I had the luxury of paying for the business class ticket! Haha! I have heard Emirates has a dress code too but never flown it.


No joke, they actually ask you to change.  I saw it happen.  But then they give you PJs on board to change into so it's not that bad.


----------



## myown

terebina786 said:


> I had to wear heels at the airport on my last trip because I was flying business class on Qatar Airways and they're super strict.  I hated my life lol.


do all have? I flew business to dubai with lufthansa and wore Uggs


----------



## zen1965

Esizzle said:


> LOL I am the type of petty person that would wear sweats if I had the luxury of paying for the business class ticket! Haha! I have heard Emirates has a dress code too but never flown it.



I flew business on Emirates and was casually dressed when I boarded and changed into sweats once onboard. You bet there would have been some discussion if the flight attendants had given me any grief.


----------



## WishList986

http://people.com/style/kim-kardashian-khloe-kardashian-model-yeezy-season-3-photoshoot-kanye-west/
Oh dear, their butts look like whoopie pies


----------



## Real Authentication

#loveher #thelife


----------



## dangerouscurves

Real Authentication said:


> #loveher #thelife



I see you, Jon! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ginger Tea

This is so artificial it isn't funny.


----------



## Jayne1

Ginger Tea said:


> This is so artificial it isn't funny.


But this is reality, found on google, shot in November of this year:


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jayne1 said:


> But this is reality, found on google, shot in November of this year:
> 
> View attachment 3530886



It's sad & unfortunate. Not happy or content with the way you look so you think you're enhancing, when in reality you've gone above and beyond enhancement.


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> But this is reality, found on google, shot in November of this year:
> 
> View attachment 3530886



She looks awful & nothing like her touched up, photo shopped pap pics!!


----------



## mkr

She needs HD makeup


----------



## berrydiva

Her lips look like they hurt.


----------



## mkr

Her eyebrows are too strong/thick/dark/drawn on/fugly.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> But this is reality, found on google, shot in November of this year:
> 
> View attachment 3530886


Her face is quite terrifying. No wonder she photoshops herself into a different person.
Funny to think she (plus her mother & sisters, minus Kourtney) paid money to turn her face into a Halloween mask. A very expensive Halloween mask. Fool.


----------



## gillianna

No matter how much surgery she has without photoshop her surgeries did not make a huge difference.  Maybe she needs a new doctor.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks manly in that pic. More manly than before the surgeries.


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> She looks manly in that pic. More manly than before the surgeries.



She looks very drag-queen-esque in this pic!!


----------



## White Orchid

She's actually quite attractive.  Till you get to her nose and lips


----------



## Viva La Fashion

berrydiva said:


> Her lips look like they hurt.


it has to be from sucking all these....... lollipop


----------



## arnott

Viva La Fashion said:


> it has to be from sucking all these....... lollipop


----------



## bagsforme

^that reminds me of a scene from KUWK when she went to see her dentist Dr Sands and he said she was getting a lot of mouth exercise and said "Is that a pubic hair"  while looking in her mouth.  I was totally disgusted and soooo unprofessional of the dentist even if they are friends.


----------



## guccimamma

is that really her nose? it looks like its been enlarged by photoshop....almost like mr potato head.


----------



## White Orchid

Viva La Fashion said:


> it has to be from sucking all these....... lollipop


Yes, I DID notice how none of these bishes sent YOU to the corner


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> is that really her nose? it looks like its been enlarged by photoshop....almost like mr potato head.


I can't get over how big her nose looks. Did she ever have a nose job? And if not why? She could have used that more that the bigger butt...


----------



## mkr

She said the nose fix is contour.


----------



## Longchamp

She's not making any friends with security at the games.  Lebron's wife and children almost always sit behind the bench not in a skybox.  Esp since the boys are older now, they must love being down in the game. They rarely come out with security trailing them, but definitely keeping an eye on them. 

Miss Khloe comes out with two security (provided by the team) and makes huge fuss where she sits. Those court side seats are held by fans who were loyal to the team in their lean years. They pay top dollar for them now. She asked security to ask 2 of them to move so she could have their seat. It didn't happen. This last game lebron's wife waved her over.  I was disappointed.  But 10 minutes later LBJs family all got up to move to other seats and left her there. 
My game viewing is seriously hampered by wasting my time keeping with khloe.  Has to stop, it's worse than a housewife show.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I thought I read somewhere that that pic was deliberately shopped to make her look terrible, (well,worse)


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> is that really her nose? it looks like its been enlarged by photoshop....almost like mr potato head.


She did have surgery to make her nose smaller years ago, but she's sitting under some really bad lighting. Her eyes are in shadow and the light is hitting her nose.  Harsh lighting!  It doesn't help her lipstick is all smeared, emphasizing her filled lips.


----------



## Longchamp

She photoshops her pix even her hair. It's a rats nest IRL and her tush seems to change size from day to day.
yes whomever said her money would have been better spent on nose job is accurate.
She's a big girl but appears fit.


----------



## mkr

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that that pic was deliberately shopped to make her look terrible, (well,worse)


That's what they say when they didn't have time to photoshop.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mkr said:


> That's what they say when they didn't have time to photoshop.


Lol, maybe so, but she doesn't look like that on the show, at least I don't think so. That nose looks like someone else's.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Just picture them at 70 years old with these butts. By then they'll be sagging below their knees.


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> is that really her nose? it looks like its been enlarged by photoshop....*almost like mr potato head*.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> That's what they say when they didn't have time to photoshop.


Exactly.
When _every_ picture they release on social media is photoshopped to the high heavens to make them appear their version of 'perfect' (even most of their pap pics), they must die a little when an un-touched photo showing how they really look, is taken by someone else and shared to the world.
So, of course to keep up with their lies, they will claim the picture was photoshopped to make them look 'worse'


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Just picture them at 70 years old with these butts. By then they'll be sagging below their knees.



Heck, Kim is 36 and hers is just about there. Once Khloe pops out a kid that a$$ is gonna start sliding down hill. These fat transfers don't age well especially when you gain weight.


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I the only one who thinks that she looks like she has herpes in the fan pic? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that she looks like she has herpes in the fan pic?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


As in the STD or you mean a cold sore?


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> As in the STD or you mean a cold sore?


Cold sores are herpes type 1 genital herpes are herpes type 2 both the same virus different strands, and type 1 can give you type 2 if doing oral. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr




----------



## White Orchid

I lightened the photo and she still looks like a man.


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> I lightened the photo and she still looks like a man.



And still looks like the Joker.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I lightened the photo and she still looks like a man.



Still looks like a drag queen to me.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Exactly.
> When _every_ picture they release on social media is photoshopped to the high heavens to make them appear their version of 'perfect' (even most of their pap pics), they must die a little when an un-touched photo showing how they really look, is taken by someone else and shared to the world.
> So, of course to keep up with their lies, they will claim the picture was photoshopped to make them look 'worse'



They must die a little now every time they are spotted "live". Can't PS what people see in real life!


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Cold sores are herpes type 1 genital herpes are herpes type 2 both the same virus different strands, and type 1 can give you type 2 if doing oral.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


 The things we learn here!


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> And still looks like the Joker.


It's just all bad.


----------



## pixiejenna

VickyB said:


> The things we learn here!


The more you know the more you grow. I remember back in HS that a friend had a cold sore on her mouth and her BF's friend telling him not to let her give him oral because he'll get herpes. This guy was supper gross and all I could think was there's no way you'll be lucky enough to even get that far. I also wanted to add that another girl I went to school with her BF got herpes from his last GF so whenever he had a outbreak she wouldn't even kiss him, she'd only hug him.


----------



## mkr

I just read that Khloe is going on the road with TT while he plays ball.  I can just hear her cheering the team on in her yelling screeching voice and all the profanity she'll spew.


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> I just read that Khloe is going on the road with TT while he plays ball.  I can just hear her cheering the team on in her yelling screeching voice and all the profanity she'll spew.



The team will henceforth be known as the Kleveland Kavaliers.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Cold sores are herpes type 1 genital herpes are herpes type 2 both the same virus different strands, and type 1 can give you type 2 if doing oral.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Yes I know...health ed 101....that's why I asked if you were referring to the STD (type 2) or  what some affectionately refer to as a "cold sore" (type 1). Wasn't sure which pic you were referring to...the booty shot or the one from the game. But realize that you said fan pic. Looks like her lip is just messed up from the injections.


----------



## redney

Oryx816 said:


> The team will henceforth be known as the Kleveland Kavaliers.



 LBJ and the rest of the team aren't going to be happy about that one.


----------



## guccimamma

the fan looks so natural and pretty next to that mess.


----------



## WishList986

guccimamma said:


> the fan looks so natural and pretty next to that mess.


Right?! It's so interesting seeing naturally 'pretty' people tex to these 'beautiful' hollywood celebs.


----------



## Deco

VickyB said:


> The things we learn here!


the type 1 herpes (cold sores) is estimated to be carried by between 50 ~ 90% of the adult population.  Many are asymptomatic carriers, as in, a cold sore has never erupted and never will, even though they have the virus, that forever lies dormant.  The same is not true for the type 2, as in, most people are not carriers.


----------



## V0N1B2

Are y'all sure that's really Khloe and not some lookalike?
I mean, she's wearing a t-shirt that isn't see-through.  Also? the t-shirt goes right up to her neck.  I'm gonna have to see her feet (shoes) before I make any decisions on this one.
Maybe the airline lost her luggage


----------



## poopsie

Oryx816 said:


> The team will henceforth be known as the Kleveland Kavaliers.



NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! 

Hasn't Cleveland endured enough what with the Cuyahoga, the Hough riots, Art Modell, the seventh game, and 0-12?


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I just read that Khloe is going on the road with TT while he plays ball.  I can just hear her cheering the team on in her yelling screeching voice and all the profanity she'll spew.



I'm sure the players & fans are just beside themselves with excitement due to this announcement!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe reminds me of JLo in that she doesn't seem comfortable being single. Maybe one day she will consider not making her relationships so open to the public in its early stages....it's sad that she's just passed around the way she is though.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The only reason I agree with her being "passed around" is because she seems so hard up and desperate for male attention. I mean Tristan has a whole baby on the way, and she's entertaining him?! Like...? The things simple, insecure women do/tolerate...

The first thing that hollers, she answers to it..it's not cute. Everything always seems so one sided with her relationships, like she's all booed up and the guy is like "Eh, it's whatever".

Self love is so important, love yourself enough to demand and want better. Clearly she hasn't learned that yet..


----------



## gillianna

But can any young girl growing up in that family learn to love themself?  Also imagine seeing your mom live a life where there is a good possibility she had affairs and you are not your fathers daughter but have to pretend you are.  All smoke and mirrors.  Education was never sought, fame and having your worth based on your looks with insecurity in so many ways.  HAving a husband in a made for TV marriage cheat on you for the whole world to know.  There seemed to never be any type of stable relationship so how would she ever know what one is like.  All the guys in her family are not what I would call prizes.  Scott and his alcohol and chasing fame, Bruce becoming a woman and becoming more of a fame ho then ever before yet  he still looks miserable, PMK and her purse carrier boyfriend Corey, Kim and Kanye. Or Socks the forgotten son Rob who hooked up with his sisters boyfriend baby mama and got her pregnant.   A mom allowing young teenage daughter to date Tyga who is years older and has a kid.  It just screams crazy in so many ways.  No normal man would go there but a guy seeking fame or a Kontract to play boyfriend would.

She knows nothing else except being passed around because no guy is sticking around.  Frenchtoast seemed to be the TV show boyfriend.  Now a guy with a pregnant ex.  But if one has nothing but pap walks in their life finding any guy is better than nothing.  It gives her more publicity and perhaps some twisted storyline.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> The only reason I agree with her being "passed around" is because she seems so hard up and desperate for male attention. I mean Tristan has a whole baby on the way, and she's entertaining him?! Like...? The things simple, insecure women do/tolerate...
> 
> The first thing that hollers, she answers to it..it's not cute. Everything always seems so one sided with her relationships, like she's all booed up and the guy is like "Eh, it's whatever".
> 
> Self love is so important, love yourself enough to demand and want better. Clearly she hasn't learned that yet..


This! Why entertain a man who has a baby on the way?! And it's not even like it was on a one night stand situation....it's with his mega rich ex-girlfriend. I'm all for dating different people to learn what you want, expect, need in a mate but it almost seems like she's not doing the selecting but instead being selected by whoever's turn is next. There has to exist more men than NBA players for her to explore, no? Then she does the most immediately. You never really know what 2 people say behind closed doors but she really doesn't seem to not be able to take it slow.

...and I'm tired of their belief that soul food only involves collards, green beans, fried chicken and mac/cheese...there's a wealth of dishes coming out of the diaspora to explore if they insist on needing to be accepted by these black dudes. What about cabbage, smothered chicken, red beans, black eyed peas, shrimp and grits, biscuits, okra, fish....they need to explore.  I think it's great if you learn to cook cultural dishes for your other half but they almost seem to do these things as if buying a donk, cooking a few soul food dishes, making your lips fuller, etc is the full black cultural experience....it's so insulting, so base, so simple minded and doesn't allow you to realize that's not the only things that make up the culture. And, why would you want a man who's selecting you simply because you've adopted superficial aspects of the culture? If he doesn't want you with your flat behind, thin lips, and not knowing to cook those dishes, does he really want you specifically or is he more into the "idea" of you?!

They need to love themselves...the fact that they actively take on a cultural affectation in favor of their own rich culture just lets me know they have problems with self-acceptance.


----------



## Irishgal

This whole family has a very messed up Normal-O-Meter.


----------



## Hobbsy

I just really feel it's because of how they were (and weren't) raised. They had no role models, no one to say no, no one to set rules or boundaries, just a free for all.


----------



## chowlover2

Hobbsy said:


> I just really feel it's because of how they were (and weren't) raised. They had no role models, no one to say no, no one to set rules or boundaries, just a free for all.



Yes, a pair of wolves would have been better parents then Kris and Bruce.


----------



## Longchamp

She's not travelling to away games. Another false rumor.  She might show up at west coast games but fnot following the team.
But rumor has it , things didn't go well after her extended holiday sleep over.

should I clear up some misconceptions that I read here about HSV? It has a long incubation period and many people are asymptomatic. They are shedding and passing the virus on and don't even know they have it.


----------



## poopsie

Longchamp said:


> She's not travelling to away games. Another false rumor.  She might show up at west coast games but fnot following the team.
> *But rumor has it , things didn't go well after her extended holiday sleep over.*
> 
> should I clear up some misconceptions that I read here about HSV? It has a long incubation period and many people are asymptomatic. They are shedding and passing the virus on and don't even know they have it.




Probably saw her sans makeup and in spanx

she must look gawdawful in her downtime


----------



## VickyB

Deco said:


> the type 1 herpes (cold sores) is estimated to be carried by between 50 ~ 90% of the adult population.  Many are asymptomatic carriers, as in, a cold sore has never erupted and never will, even though they have the virus, that forever lies dormant.  The same is not true for the type 2, as in, most people are not carriers.



Thanks! More learned! I've never had a cold sore.


----------



## mkr

chowlover2 said:


> Yes, a pair of wolves would have been better parents then Kris and Bruce.


I remember watching some shows from years ago where Bruce had some moral fiber.  He got pretty upset about some things that happened.  But he had no control over Kris.  I guess he chose the mantra if you can't beat'em join'em


----------



## dangerouscurves

pixiejenna said:


> Cold sores are herpes type 1 genital herpes are herpes type 2 both the same virus different strands, and type 1 can give you type 2 if doing oral.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Eeeeeyyyyywwwww!!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

VickyB said:


> Thanks! More learned! I've never had a cold sore.



+1 (knocks on wood).


----------



## guccimamma

Longchamp said:


> She's not travelling to away games. Another false rumor.  She might show up at west coast games but fnot following the team.
> But rumor has it , things didn't go well after her extended holiday sleep over.



hopefully he realizes he got all the publicity out of it that he is going to get, from here on out it just gets worse.

there is not a good ending for any man in this family.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> hopefully he realizes he got all the publicity out of it that he is going to get, from here on out it just gets worse.
> 
> *there is not a good ending for any man in this family.*


That's an understatement.


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> That's an understatement.



i'd say the one that looks the best right now is hump.  he had a bad time of it though. i'm sure he is thankful to be free of them.


----------



## redney

guccimamma said:


> i'd say the one that looks the best right now is hump.  he had a bad time of it though. i'm sure he is thankful to be free of them.


PMK quickly realized he wasn't going to play her game so she let him escape relatively unscathed.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nah, these men aren't held against their will, they know exactly what it is from jump...none of them are victims.


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nah, these men aren't held against their will, they know exactly what it is from jump...none of them are victims.



they are hypnotized by their large rumps and held powerless, losing all sanity.  or else they put small amounts of antifreeze in their gatorade. (i've watched too many 48 hours episodes).


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian may have a curvy figure but don't call her plus size.

The reality star, 32, pushed back against the label whilst at the same time admitting she felt 'embarrassed' and 'shamed' going shopping for clothes before she shed a boatload of weight.

'I'm all for women empowerment and I used to be someone they used to label plus size. 'F*** that,' Khloe said during an on stage discussion at Fortune’s Most Powerful Women Next Gen conference on Tuesday. 'I don't want to be called that. I'm a woman with curves.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ping-clothes-slimming-down.html#ixzz4RbblmSEQ


----------



## terebina786

Whoever lined her lips should be fired.


----------



## WishList986

I actually really like that outfit on her. It's nice to see a bustier under something else for once.


----------



## guccimamma

do people really listen to what she has to say?


----------



## TC1

Putting the message out there that it's shameful to be called "plus size" is an effing disgrace. She's so full of herself. Go ahead and have your lipo, fat transers & photoshopped pics..you still look a mess.


----------



## mkr

Those eyebrows are doing her no favors.


----------



## guccimamma

god lady, sit down, shut up,  count your money...and be thankful. 
it it weren't for the fame of your family, you'd be working at dunkin donuts...not sitting court side making duck faces.


----------



## terebina786

You know what's classy... Dropping the f-bomb at a most powerful woman conference


----------



## White Orchid

So orange really is the new black.


----------



## mkr

Who does she hire to take care of her?  Stevie Wonder? She has an arsenal of assistants, makeup artists,  and stylists to make her look on point but yet she's always a mess.  I'm not rich and I do my own makeup and I know I could make her look better than this.


----------



## kkfiregirl

terebina786 said:


> Whoever lined her lips should be fired.



They did it intentionally, as a joke of sorts [emoji6]


----------



## Lounorada

Whenever I see a picture of her where she has a straight face and those hideous looking pursed lips (like the last picture above) and you just know in her head _she thinks_ she looks the ish, it's comical...





She's so delusional, this whole family is.


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


> Those eyebrows are doing her no favors.


So... you think those lips and nails do??? *trundles off to the corner whistling*


----------



## WishList986

TC1 said:


> Putting the message out there that it's shameful to be called "plus size" is an effing disgrace. She's so full of herself. Go ahead and have your lipo, fat transers & photoshopped pics..you still look a mess.


I took it more as, why the hell do we call women plus size in the first place?


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> So orange really is the new black.


Orange is their next-best-thing to black


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Why is she even speaking at this conference ??
where are the women doctors, scientists etc. if she is a role model for the next generation they are screwed


----------



## guccimamma

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Why is she even speaking at this conference ??
> where are the women doctors, scientists etc. if she is a role model for the next generation they are screwed



exactly. nobody wants their daughter to grow up to be khloe.


----------



## berrydiva

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Why is she even speaking at this conference ??
> where are the women doctors, scientists etc. if she is a role model for the next generation they are screwed


She's just a name to draw to their conference.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> She's just a name to draw to their conference.


She's small potatoes at the Fortune MPW conference. Tons of C level and senior corporate execs from F500. She was on a 20 minute panel at 5:20pm to promote her new jeans line with her company partner.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> exactly. nobody wants their daughter to grow up to be khloe.



Or anybody associated with the Ks.


----------



## pixiejenna

Your weren't plus size you were curvy? B sit down and shut up first of all you where never curvy before you had all your PS or after your PS.

ITA with TC1 for her to put out the message that being plus size is some how shameful especially when you are there to pimp your new jean line that caters up to size 24-26 is flat out disgusting. You where never plus size ever, you where average. You have no place to even talk about this B. As someone who was plus size and lost a lot of weight through diet, this level of body shaming is really obnoxious. First because she actually thinks that she at some point fell  into this category. Second she's acting like she actually did any sort of work to lose weight. All you did was lipo, body contouring, and fat injections into your diaper butt. You can take all the gym selfies you want your not fooling anyone you have ZERO muscle tone.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## redney

pixiejenna said:


> Your weren't plus size you were curvy? B sit down and shut up first of all you where never curvy before you had all your PS or after your PS.
> 
> ITA with TC1 for her to put out the message that being plus size is some how shameful especially when you are there to pimp your new jean line that caters up to size 24-26 is flat out disgusting. You where never plus size ever, you where average. You have no place to even talk about this B. As someone who was plus size and lost a lot of weight through diet, this level of body shaming is really obnoxious. First because she actually thinks that she at some point fell  into this category. Second she's acting like she actually did any sort of work to lose weight. All you did was lipo, body contouring, and fat injections into your diaper butt. You can take all the gym selfies you want your not fooling anyone you have ZERO muscle tone.


All of this!


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> She's small potatoes at the Fortune MPW conference. Tons of C level and senior corporate execs from F500. She was on a 20 minute panel at 5:20pm to promote her new jeans line with her company partner.



she's rotten potatoes.


----------



## Cat Eyes

Does anyone know who makes the shoes she has on in the last pics?


----------



## Lounorada

Cat Eyes said:


> Does anyone know who makes the shoes she has on in the last pics?


They're the 'Riri' sandals by Dsquared2


----------



## Longchamp

Cavs lost 3 in a row.  Kardashian curse.


----------



## Cat Eyes

Lounorada said:


> They're the 'Riri' sandals by Dsquared2



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Lounorada

Cat Eyes said:


> Thank you! [emoji8]


You're welcome!


----------



## Longchamp

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ccuses-affecting-Tristan-Thompson-s-game.html

Ha ha.  It wasn't me, not on twitter.


----------



## cdtracing

Longchamp said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ccuses-affecting-Tristan-Thompson-s-game.html
> 
> Ha ha.  It wasn't me, not on twitter.


She's soooooo classy!!  I don't know why people don't like her!!!!!


----------



## mkr

That wasn't that bad.  She's said worse at the dinner table on Christmas.


----------



## berrydiva

I swear she's one of those people that really just needs to be rocked in her face one time. She's so lame with her fake tough guy routine.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> That wasn't that bad.  She's said worse at the dinner table on Christmas.


Can anything be worse than that explicit bikini photo she posted of Chloe Moretz, except it wasn't Chloe Moretz, but an x-rated picture of unknown girl, who had a bikini mishap.

When corrected, Khloe said she was just protecting her family, which wasn't even an attempt at an apology. Truly one of the most despicable things she has done, but there are never any repercussions.


----------



## Longchamp

She's back !! 
Cavs and Lebron fans are like the Beyonce beehive. I'm guessing she has security with her at tomorrow's game.


----------



## redney

Keep it klassy Khloe.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> I swear she's one of those people that really just needs to be rocked in her face one time. She's so lame with her fake tough guy routine.


I.would.pay.money.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sports fans can be wild disrespectful but dude didn't even say anything to warrant that type of response. She's a lame....wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight but has all the mouth in the world. Those are always the ones who get their a$$es whooped when ish gets real....


----------



## poopsie

Tivo said:


> I.would.pay.money.




sh!t I'd do it for free. 

effen bytch messin with my hometown team


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> sh!t I'd do it for free.
> 
> effen bytch messin with my hometown team



Can we start a GOFUNDME paypal account to send Poopsie to Cleveland to put the smack down on Khloe?


----------



## pukasonqo

Longchamp said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ccuses-affecting-Tristan-Thompson-s-game.html
> 
> Ha ha.  It wasn't me, not on twitter.



so, did koko admitted she has a d!#%? as per tirade, she wants attention to be pay to it
ah, her intellectual level, grace and klass are unique


----------



## Longchamp

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Sports fans can be wild disrespectful but dude didn't even say anything to warrant that type of response. She's a lame....wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight but has all the mouth in the world. Those are always the ones who get their a$$es whooped when ish gets real....



Agree, all kinds of fans can do crazy unwarranted actions for their favorite team, singer, actor, etc.
But what a great chance for her to appeal to the fans.
Could have responded in a way that fans might have appreciated.
" no one's more upset than me about the losses, but hey its the cavs and lebron, they'll bounce back. Go cavs."
You get the idea....too bad she doesn't.  To some I'm sure being a sports fan seems juvenile, but it gives the city a togetherness,  bright outlook and money to the area.

New rumor, might have some truth to it. Khloe BF might be traded before mid season. Espn reporting it.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Sports fans can be wild disrespectful but dude didn't even say anything to warrant that type of response. She's a lame....wouldn't bust a grape in a fruit fight but has all the mouth in the world. Those are always the ones who get their a$$es whooped when ish gets real....


Exactly. It's always the ones sounding off about what they would do/say from their keyboard; people are full of such ish. Khloe's the type to push her bodyguard in front of her or leave when ish gets real.


----------



## mkr

How good a player is this guy?  Would he be missed?  Maybe Lebron wants him gone because he wants Khloe gone.
I would imagine Lebron is Jesus in Cleveland so he gets what he wants.  And he wants another title.


----------



## arnott

cdtracing said:


> She's soooooo classy!!  I don't know why people don't like her!!!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has all the makings of a Victoria's Secret model.

The 32-year-old proved that on Thursday when she shared a lusty video to her site khloewithak.com.

The footage was a behind-the-scenes video for her stunning GQ Germany photo shoot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eo-stunning-GQ-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4SYc1gtIW


----------



## mkr

No she doesn't have all the makings of a VS model!  

But she does look good here.  They've learned to not get too close to her face.  She looks very nice from farther away.


----------



## WishList986

She looks good here! Still can't tell if I love those last boots or if they remind me of Mr. Tumnus


----------



## mkr

WishList986 said:


> She looks good here! Still can't tell if I love those last boots or if they remind me of Mr. Tumnus


I never liked open toed boots.   Did she photoshop her butt off?


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## HandbagDiva354

mkr said:


> Can we start a GOFUNDME paypal account to send Poopsie to Cleveland to put the smack down on Khloe?



I got $5 on it 

[emoji106]


----------



## cdtracing

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I got $5 on it
> 
> [emoji106]


I'll throw in $20!!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good in these pics


----------



## Tivo

V0N1B2 said:


>


Yaaaaasss!


----------



## VickyB

I see zero sexy in these pics.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Even the car looks photoshopped


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> I see zero sexy in these pics.


+ 1


----------



## stylemepretty

That car is gonna need a good wash.
On second thought, just set fire to it.


----------



## WishList986

stylemepretty said:


> That car is gonna need a good wash.
> On second thought, just set fire to it.


The car junkie in me just died a little bit


----------



## guccimamma

victoria secret models and beautiful long before they hit the runway.  khloe stages her own photoshoots, and is about as far from a natural beauty as you can get.


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


>


I love this!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has all the makings of a Victoria's Secret model.
> 
> The 32-year-old proved that on Thursday when she shared a lusty video to her site khloewithak.com.
> 
> The footage was a behind-the-scenes video for her stunning GQ Germany photo shoot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eo-stunning-GQ-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4SYc1gtIW



is the aim of these photos suppose to be sexy??
gaaag
all i see is giant trying to look cute
i refuse to associate sexiness with this photo shoot
sexy doesn't have to unnecessarily mean to show more skin *coughs*


----------



## guccimamma

i used to wear that bathing suit...norma kamali 1987.  long before sideboob was a word.


----------



## berrydiva

Given that the shoot is for GQ, I'm going to assume the goal is to appeal to men and not women. I know everyone's spouse or bf here will absolutely not find it sexy  but I'm sure there are many men who find the shoot sexy.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's actually wearing more clothes than is typical for a men's magazine. She didn't even give a good a$$ shot... 

She looks nice in those pics. Those unravel leather pants are the biz...


----------



## zen1965

Alas, not my interpretation of nice. Her face in the last pic... I have no words.


----------



## cdtracing

To me that last picture looks like a blow up sex doll.


----------



## redney

cdtracing said:


> To me that last picture looks like a blow up sex doll.


"Success!" yells PMK!


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's actually wearing more clothes than is typical for a men's magazine. She didn't even give a good a$$ shot...
> 
> She looks nice in those pics. Those unravel leather pants are the biz...



Those pants are straight fiya!  I'd love to see Rih wearing them.


----------



## pukasonqo

any takers?
koko is going full throttle, she would probably be more suited to VS than kendall


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> any takers?
> koko is going full throttle, *she would probably be more suited to VS than kendall*



I actually wouldn't mind seeing her walk the show!            I'm sure she'd have more personality than Kendall!


----------



## White Orchid

There's no way Khloe could ever do a VS show.  I'm sorry, but despite what you girls might think, her body ain't that good - especially for runway linge shows where all your body is on show.  You're becoming fooled by all these highly photoshopped photos she putting up.

I for one do not ever wish to see her non-photoshopped a$$.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Given that the shoot is for GQ, I'm going to assume the goal is to appeal to men and not women. I know everyone's spouse or bf here will absolutely not find it sexy  but I'm sure there are many men who find the shoot sexy.



Men have no clue [emoji23]


----------



## iluvmybags

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has all the makings of a Victoria's Secret model.
> 
> The 32-year-old proved that on Thursday when she shared a lusty video to her site khloewithak.com.
> 
> The footage was a behind-the-scenes video for her stunning GQ Germany photo shoot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eo-stunning-GQ-photo-shoot.html#ixzz4SYc1gtIW



I never read this thread, but for some reason I just did -- then I saw this.
Not looking so much like a VS model from this angle!


----------



## Longchamp

Please Jesus, grab the wheel ( to quote Phaedra Parks).
Unless you're the king taking time off to get SI Sportsperson of the year, you need to stay back and go to practice. We need more than defense from you TT.  
This makes me 

http://www.x17online.com/2016/12/khloe_kardashian_tristan_thompson_private_jet_photos_121216
Things are heating up between Khloe Kardashian and boyfriend Tristan Thompson! The denim-darling, 32, brought her baller boyfriend, 25, back to LA after the Cleveland Cavaliers played on Sunday. The sneaked in, during the dark of night -- at midnight -- by private jet. The kept their rendezvous on the down-low, staying away from the usual dinner and club hotspots in favor of a weekend at Khloe's Calabasas mansion. What they DID do Sunday night was to pop over to Kris Jenner's house for dinner. Of course it's not the first time Tristan's met the family matriarch, but we're told as the young couple's relationship heats up, Tristan is increasingly concerned -- as is Khloe -- with mama Kris being on board with their relationship. Our source tells us: "Khloe's paving the way for Tristan to ask for her hand in marriage. She wants him to feel comfortable around Kris so he can propose when he's ready -- she knows it's coming." Oh lord, another baller hubby! Read more at: https://tr.im/1xhvj

Only good in the photos is her H blanket and his Goyard goodies !


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> he wants him to feel comfortable around Kris so he can propose when he's ready -- she knows it's coming."


Have mercy!!!


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Have mercy!!!


LOL !
Hoping when Jordan Craig has her baby, that stirs up some chit for KK.


----------



## guccimamma

i hope this poor boy has a mother and an agent to talk him out of this foolishness.

take a few moments tristan,  look at the carnage around this family. seriously, i have never seen a group of men so permanently damaged by one group of women.  

it's like watching a horror movie where the girl runs upstairs in her high heels....jump out the 1st floor window and run like hell.


----------



## DC-Cutie

guccimamma said:


> i hope this poor boy has a mother and an agent to talk him out of this foolishness.
> 
> take a few moments tristan,  look at the carnage around this family. seriously, i have never seen a group of men so permanently damaged by one group of women.
> 
> it's like watching a horror movie where the girl runs upstairs in her high heels....jump out the 1st floor window and run like hell.


I know his father has spoken via IG.  Basically said he's hoping Tristan comes to his senses and will be there for his child


----------



## cdtracing

Longchamp said:


> Please Jesus, grab the wheel ( to quote Phaedra Parks).
> Unless you're the king taking time off to get SI Sportsperson of the year, you need to stay back and go to practice. We need more than defense from you TT.
> This makes me
> 
> http://www.x17online.com/2016/12/khloe_kardashian_tristan_thompson_private_jet_photos_121216
> Things are heating up between Khloe Kardashian and boyfriend Tristan Thompson! The denim-darling, 32, brought her baller boyfriend, 25, back to LA after the Cleveland Cavaliers played on Sunday. The sneaked in, during the dark of night -- at midnight -- by private jet. The kept their rendezvous on the down-low, staying away from the usual dinner and club hotspots in favor of a weekend at Khloe's Calabasas mansion. What they DID do Sunday night was to pop over to Kris Jenner's house for dinner. Of course it's not the first time Tristan's met the family matriarch, but we're told as the young couple's relationship heats up, Tristan is increasingly concerned -- as is Khloe -- with mama Kris being on board with their relationship. Our source tells us: "Khloe's paving the way for Tristan to ask for her hand in marriage. She wants him to feel comfortable around Kris so he can propose when he's ready -- she knows it's coming." Oh lord, another baller hubby! Read more at: https://tr.im/1xhvj
> 
> Only good in the photos is her H blanket and his Goyard goodies !



 Lawd...somebody have a come to Jesus meeting with TT.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm convinced Kim and khloe's womanly walls are lined with kryptonite!  Because these men loose every bit of sense they had before entering!


----------



## mkr

This guy might fit right in.  I mean come on he dumped his long time girlfriend when she got pregnant and says it's not his.  He's got the same set of values as them so maybe they belong together.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What happened to that Khole and Lamar fan that use to be in this thread? Just asking. She was unwavering but seemed like a nice young lady.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> I never read this thread, but for some reason I just did -- then I saw this.
> Not looking so much like a VS model from this angle!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547197


Her behind has that attached shelf look, just like Kim's.


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> What happened to that Khole and Lamar fan that use to be in this thread? Just asking. She was unwavering but seemed like a nice young lady.


She left about 2 yrs ago. No idea what happened. I only remember because I had had surgery, and when I came back she was no longer here.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagOuttaHell said:


> What happened to that Khole and Lamar fan that use to be in this thread? Just asking. She was unwavering but seemed like a nice young lady.



Yeah, we miss you, Jazzy!!!!


----------



## josieblime

WishList986 said:


> She looks good here! Still can't tell if I love those last boots or if they remind me of Mr. Tumnus



Me. Tumnus. Definitely Mr Tumnus [emoji6]


----------



## Jayne1

_"The Kardashian curse may have been behind Lamar Odom's overdose.

The former NBA great opened up to "The Doctors" about what led to his near-fatal drug overdose at a Nevada brothel in Oct. 2015 — noting that he and ex-wife Khloe Kardashian were in the midst of a rough patch."_

There's a video promo from the TV show, if anyone wants to view it.

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-khloe-led-brothel-overdose-article-1.2913005


----------



## Longchamp

Tristan's play has been bad since KK arrived.  Last game stunk.


----------



## labelwhore04

The Kardashian kurse is some scary stuff. Every single man associated with that family has serious issues and has come out worse than when they started off. Kanye had a mental breakdown and his mental issues have seem to gotten worse since getting with Kim, Scott is an alcoholic and seems to have depression, Lamar developed a drug addiction, lost his career and literally almost died after marrying Khloe and Rob has just badly deteriorated in every way. Oh and then there's Bruce.. who's no longer Bruce. Even Robert Sr. couldn't escape the kurse, being the first victim and dying of cancer many years before all this.


----------



## mkr

Well Tyga has managed to get through it relatively unscathed.  Although he may have been worse off before he hooked up with Kylie.


----------



## WishList986

labelwhore04 said:


> The Kardashian kurse is some scary stuff. Every single man associated with that family has serious issues and has come out worse than when they started off. Kanye had a mental breakdown and his mental issues have seem to gotten worse since getting with Kim, Scott is an alcoholic and seems to have depression, Lamar developed a drug addiction, lost his career and literally almost died after marrying Khloe and Rob has just badly deteriorated in every way. Oh and then there's Bruce.. who's no longer Bruce. Even Robert Sr. couldn't escape the kurse, being the first victim and dying of cancer many years before all this.


Ok but you cannot say that the K's made Bruce transgender. There's literally no correlation there


----------



## Deco

WishList986 said:


> Ok but you cannot say that the K's made Bruce transgender. There's literally no correlation there


They didn't make him transgender, but they did make him the vapid fame-ho that he's turned into.  I will never forget the line from his interview with Diane Sawyer "all these years the cameras have been at the house filming [insert series of stupidly frivolous Kardashian topics], and the whole time the real story was _me!!_"  I'm paraphrasing, but that's the gist of what he said.  Which is a bizarre thing to think and say when you're struggling with coming out as transgender.  Unless you were dying to compete with them for attention.  Sure enough, he has come out not only as transgender, but a self-promoting fame-seeking pap calling poseur.  He used to be this non-assuming dad who just wanted to play golf and fly his helicopters and be a motivational speaker to corporations.  Now he seeks the limelight for stupidly superficial reasons and has failed to win any hearts, least of all from the trans community.


----------



## TC1

Deco said:


> They didn't make him transgender, but they did make him the vapid fame-ho that he's turned into.  I will never forget the line from his interview with Diane Sawyer "all these years the cameras have been at the house filming [insert series of stupidly frivolous Kardashian topics], and the whole time the real story was _me!!_"  I'm paraphrasing, but that's the gist of what he said.  Which is a bizarre thing to think and say when you're struggling with coming out as transgender.  Unless you were dying to compete with them for attention.  Sure enough, he has come out not only as transgender, but a self-promoting fame-seeking pap calling poseur.  He used to be this non-assuming dad who just wanted to play golf and fly his helicopters and be a motivational speaker to corporations.  Now he seeks the limelight for stupidly superficial reasons and has failed to win any hearts, least of all from the trans community.


Yessssssss to ALL OF THIS


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Well Tyga has managed to get through it relatively unscathed.  Although he may have been worse off before he hooked up with Kylie.


noo!! you got all wrong not only tyga was unscathed, he won a real prize
when his car was seized, kylie bought him a a bently car
she takes care of his baby
some people speculate she even pay his bills which i believe
since hes a bad rapper
he has no steady income
when was the last popular song/ hit he produced? the only i can think of is rack city which was was published in 2012
that kylie is a keeper for sure 
hes holding on for dear life


----------



## NicolesCloset

mkr said:


> Well Tyga has managed to get through it relatively unscathed.  Although he may have been worse off before he hooked up with Kylie.



Kylie is a Jenner so maybe it won't have the same effect. [emoji12]


----------



## Sandi.el

troubadour said:


> She's committed to making her long-distance relationship work.
> And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian jumped on a plane to go visit her NBA player boo Tristan Thompson in Cleveland, Ohio.
> The 32-year-old reality starlet looked fierce as she strutted her way through LAX airport to make her departing flight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boyfriend-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4QUMOsTu2
> View attachment 3525891
> View attachment 3525892
> View attachment 3525894
> View attachment 3525898



This outfit is hideous. 


When will the track pants + heels look die?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

They aren't cursed, they just have a knack for choosing weak/vulnerable men that they can manipulate and wear down to get what they want. We all have choices...grown men included.


----------



## guccimamma

NicolesCloset said:


> Kylie is a Jenner so maybe it won't have the same effect. [emoji12]



the guy was pretty low to begin with, he was dating an underage girl and i have no idea if he has any money...but he is certainly ugly.  this seems to be the exception to the kardashian curse, because this man is so far beneath any of them...even scott has more going than this guy.  

it wouldn't sleep at night knowing my daughter was spending any time with him.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> the guy was pretty low to begin with, he was dating an underage girl and i have no idea if he has any money...but he is certainly ugly.  this seems to be the exception to the kardashian curse, because this man is so far beneath any of them...even scott has more going than this guy.
> 
> it wouldn't sleep at night knowing my daughter was spending any time with him.


PMK does not care.
Kylie was most likely having sex with him at 14/15.
I would have filed charges against his pervert azz.


----------



## Longchamp

Jordan Craig, Khloe s Cavs BF ex GF had her baby.

Cavs may be winning, but we are not ready to play finals by any means.
The injuries since KK arrived...
Kyrie Irving. Twisted knee and tight back.
Birdman.  Season ending ACL tear.
JR Smith. Probable fractured thimb. Out 2 to 3 mos.
Kevin Love.  Sprained knee.
we will need to make a trade to remain relevant.

KK has been banned from lower seats. She was given prime seats in lower deck. Word is per LBJ.  Garage seats would have been better.  We heard TT  had Khloe tattoo'd on his back. Will check it out next home game.

TT will cry like baby if traded and leaves Lebron.  Please Jesus...all I want for Christmas.

I slipped on ice and fractured my sacrum.   No problems, just sore. But I blamed the KK curse.


----------



## terebina786

Longchamp said:


> Jordan Craig, Khloe s Cavs BF ex GF had her baby.
> 
> Cavs may be winning, but we are not ready to play finals by any means.
> The injuries since KK arrived...
> Kyrie Irving. Twisted knee and tight back.
> Birdman.  Season ending ACL tear.
> JR Smith. Probable fractured thimb. Out 2 to 3 mos.
> Kevin Love.  Sprained knee.
> we will need to make a trade to remain relevant.
> 
> KK has been banned from lower seats. She was given prime seats in lower deck. Word is per LBJ.  Garage seats would have been better.  We heard TT  had Khloe tattoo'd on his back. Will check it out next home game.
> 
> TT will cry like baby if traded and leaves Lebron.  Please Jesus...all I want for Christmas.
> 
> I slipped on ice and fractured my sacrum.   No problems, just sore. But I blamed the KK curse.



Ugh... Hopefully this doesn't turn into two seasons ago when it was Lebron against the entire GSW squad in the finals.


----------



## Longchamp

terebina786 said:


> Ugh... Hopefully this doesn't turn into two seasons ago when it was Lebron against the entire GSW squad in the finals.


It's looking that way.


----------



## TC1

You think they'd learn a lesson with getting people's names tattooed on them...I haven't seen Khloe's LO that she had tattooed on her hand in awhile..did she have it removed?


----------



## pixiejenna

WishList986 said:


> Ok but you cannot say that the K's made Bruce transgender. There's literally no correlation there


Bruce was Trans before PMK. It's probably why she went with him easier for her to control him.


Viva La Fashion said:


> noo!! you got all wrong not only tyga was unscathed, he won a real prize
> when his car was seized, kylie bought him a a bently car
> she takes care of his baby
> some people speculate she even pay his bills which i believe
> since hes a bad rapper
> he has no steady income
> when was the last popular song/ hit he produced? the only i can think of is rack city which was was published in 2012
> that kylie is a keeper for sure
> hes holding on for dear life


Tyga really hit the jackpot. Without her he's got nothing literally. Sadly he's had the chance to groom her from a young age. If she wasn't PMK'S current prize pony she'd probably already be knocked up at least once by now. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian arrived into Los Angeles on Friday morning.

The 32-year-old beauty was trying to go incognito in a black hoodie pulled up with large sunglasses on.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was arriving back in Southern California (presumably after a visit to beau Tristan Thompson, 25, of the Cleveland Cavaliers) to attend mother Kris Jenner's annual Christmas Eve bash at her Hidden Hills mansion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-annual-Christmas-Eve-bash.html#ixzz4Tmou4vC7


----------



## poopsie

You know that monkey be like "B!tch stole my look"


----------



## Lounorada

Her lips look like those 'pigs in blankets'  Fitting really


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> The 32-year-old beauty....


Say what now?


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> Say what now?



and trying to go incognito...i get the feeling the day no paps, no press looks at any kartrashian they would melt away into a puddle of fat, silicone, implants with only sunglasses left


----------



## Sandi.el

She still wearing those damn adidas track pants with heels. 

Also, I believe that photo of khloe tattooed on his back isn't really of him. TT already has a back tattoo


----------



## mkr

Wonder if she met his brand new baby yet?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

God she looks more like a trans than Caitlyn


----------



## poopsie

Good thing she wasn't at the Browns game today


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> Good thing she wasn't at the Browns game today


Do you really think she would sit outside for 3 hours - in Cleveland?  I don't think she has ever really been cold in her life.


----------



## cdtracing

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3556374
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that monkey be like "B!tch stole my look"


OMG!!!! I'm so dead!!!  I spit out my coffee!!  Enjoy the refreshments in he corner!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I do hope Santa's not keeping an eye on your online musings, bishes


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I do hope Santa's not keeping an eye on your online musings, bishes


You're all naughty this year.


----------



## Sasha2012

Paris Hilton and Co were at Kris' Christmas Eve party













via twitter


----------



## mkr

Khloe or one of the K's has worn that Balmain before.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Paris Hilton and Co were at Kris' Christmas Eve party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via twitter


Look at them all trying so hard.  Idiots.


----------



## Longchamp

Merry Christmas !
I was wondering if KK would make it back from CA for the big game today...and she did.
Looks like her relationship with Savannah has improved, she sat by the James family.
They posted TT's numbers with KK in the stands and I guess they're better than when she doesn't attend.
Yeah yeah, let's see how long that lasts.

Does anyone know if Tristan has held his new baby son yet?


----------



## Sasha2012

Kris' Christmas Eve Party

















via Daily Mail


----------



## mkr

Does anyone wear their own hair anymore?


----------



## VickyB

Good, Lord. Fey Resnick.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Does anyone wear their own hair anymore?


no specially malika
that wig is really something


----------



## Lounorada

Has Khloe got herself a new chin (and jawline) in time for Christmas? She looks different and not in a good way.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Has Khloe got herself a new chin (and jawline) in time for Christmas? She looks different and not in a good way.


It looks like contour under her cheekbones but it runs almost to her lips.


----------



## Deco

Sasha2012 said:


> Kris' Christmas Eve Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Daily Mail


ew


----------



## cdtracing

Deco said:


> ew



They look like they're ready for their lesbian porn scene in a really cheap porn video.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> They look like they're ready for their lesbian porn scene in a really cheap porn video.


don't forget lesbian _incest _porn....


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Does anyone wear their own hair anymore?


It's too damaging for celebs to wear their real hair given how abused it gets during photoshoots, events, etc.


----------



## berrydiva

I like Khloe and Kendall's dresses. Kim looks a mess.


----------



## mkr

I didn't realize these people were still part of the K's lives that they're invited to Christmas.  I thought Paris dumped Kim a hundred years ago.  And the K's are A-listers now and too good for all these people.

At the same time I also think that any celebrities with half a brain have distanced themselves from the K's and won't come. Annd they're back to where they started tryna clean Paris closets again.


----------



## guccimamma

jesus wouldn't approve


----------



## Sandi.el

Deco said:


> ew



Ew X 10.

Her lips look disgusting. But that's nothing new.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I do like Khloe's dress tho….. lol


----------



## TC1

I was watching something on E! last night and saw a preview for Khloe's new show...Revenge Body with Khloe Kardashian where she apparently helps people lose weight. So, I can't wait to see the fake workouts (for her) in her butt pads with full make up and hair extensions.At least I may have to watch a few minutes of it.


----------



## terebina786

TC1 said:


> I was watching something on E! last night and saw a preview for Khloe's new show...Revenge Body with Khloe Kardashian where she apparently helps people lose weight. So, I can't wait to see the fake workouts (for her) in her butt pads with full make up and hair extensions.At least I may have to watch a few minutes of it.



I saw the commercial too last night... I was wondering if cool sculpting will be involved as well.
The commercial was annoying. She said something about that she's here to stop body shaming but instead of people accepting their bodies as is, is trying to change them for revenge?


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> I saw the commercial too last night... I was wondering if cool sculpting will be involved as well.
> The commercial was annoying. She said something about that she's here to stop body shaming but instead of people accepting their bodies as is, is trying to change them for revenge?


Yes, the commercials keep popping up and it seems she is saying that if a person is body shamed, they should go to whatever procedures necessary to get revenge. Is that it?

Let's see if she tells what what procedures she had.  lol


----------



## V0N1B2

terebina786 said:


> I saw the commercial too last night... I was wondering if cool sculpting will be involved as well.
> The commercial was annoying. She said something about that she's here to stop body shaming but instead of people accepting their bodies as is, is trying to change them for revenge?


Right? Revenge on whom? The ex-boyfriend who dumped you (a collective you) not because you're carrying and extra 30lbs but because you're a narcissistic, self absorbed, big-mouthed twat?
If she really wanted to stop body shaming and get women to accept their bodies as they are, she would have never lost the weight (or underwent the knife) and worked towards helping to change the so-called body ideal. It's like all these celebs that talk about embracing their curves etc. when they're first starting out, only to turn around a year later and lose a bunch of weight.  So what is it? You love your body as is or not?


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe, who is trying her best to alter herself to attract black men, is hardly the person who should be a spokesperson for body acceptance. She didn't want to accept her flat behind, thin lips, or anything else about herself. Right now she still don't love herself enough to find a better dude...do better ma'am...a man who just had a kid and is nowhere to be seen in that child's life tells you all you need to know about him and yourself for being proud to stunt with him.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, you can love and embrace your current state will still wanting better for yourself...not saying it applies to Khloe but still...


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's leaving out that bit about her own cosmetic procedures.


----------



## mcb100

I just hope that she actually DOES something for them, yanno, because it's her show. When you watch the preview for it, it kind of seems like she promises to help them and be their best friend and then she hires all these people like personal trainers and nutritionists to come in and do the real work. Then she is only shown sitting down and talking to them about their feelings for 5 mins while she is dressed up.

 If the show is going to be a success, I at least hope they give her a more active role in people's lives than that. I realize that she has no professional skills or education in the health & fitness field and that she is just going off her own personal experience (when she lost all her weight aside from plastic surgery, she lost it by doing what other people told her to do. Her nutritionist, her trainer, her various other members of her health team, and her doctors. If you were already a trainer yourself, you would kind of know exactly what to do. Hers is just like "I used to be overweight myself, so this is personal experience.") but surely there are more things that can she can do on the show than just talk to people about how they are feeling for a couple minutes at a time, etc. But it is only a preview, so who knows?


----------



## mkr

Wow you think she's really going to DO something on her show?  That's just not her style.


----------



## guccimamma

is her revenge on lamar? i think that guy's had all the bad karma he can take. he's a broken man.

true revenge is never discussed.  you look stupid if you acknowledge it.


----------



## TC1

Khloe posted her own Before/After pics on her IG promoting Revenge Body on E. But both pics have been photoshopped..so..why would anyone sign on to believe she got those results from hard work?


----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> Khloe posted her own Before/After pics on her IG promoting Revenge Body on E. But both pics have been photoshopped..so..why would anyone sign on to believe she got those results from hard work?


I think because her followers are stupid. They're like sheep, or rather chickens coming home to the slaughter. They believe everything she posts and think she really accomplished these things without help. She's on TV so she must be trustworthy, right? When she gets called out on something she gets angry and lashes out instead of admitting that she doesn't know wtf she's talking about. People like you and I know she's a big fat liar with an ever bigger fat mouth, but she has her sheeple believing she's the real deal. Like a con-woman kind of thing. The whole family is no different, really.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Every celeb has their set of stans/sheep but the vast majority of people who follow the Kardashians aren't doing so because they worship them and think they're the best thing since sliced bread. Many people follow them for the same reasons y'all are in these threads commenting on them, tbh.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm always curious to who you guys think are their followers. They have a lot of followers on IG/Twitter but that doesn't necessarily translate to fans; some are purchased, some are fans, some are people who just want to make negative comments/can't stand them, some are those who just like following any and everyone, some are everything in between.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be more than 8,000 miles away from Kim Kardashian, but she's definitely got her sister in mind.

Khloe Kardashian stepped out in Calabasas on Friday wearing the exact same trousers Kim sported the day before in Dubai.

The 32-year-old showed off her slim legs and perky derriere in the red and black bottoms - which are from Kanye West's upcoming Adidas Calabasas collection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rousers-sister-Kim-wore-on.html#ixzz4Vhaj9R7J


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like those Adidas sweats, I might grab a pair when they come out. They'll look better on me than they do on Kim and Khloe


----------



## White Orchid

That ain't a body I aspire to have.  Give me Jessica Beil's any day.


----------



## guccimamma

her clothes make me want to scratch.  the girl needs to wear some cotton, maybe some james perse.


----------



## Jayne1

She's giving me drum majorette vibes.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't know that was a Yeaz Adidas colab. I was wondering why Kimbo was wearing so much Adidas, now I know.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that jacket/top. She needs to go a size up on those pants.


----------



## cdtracing

Still hate the sweat pants & heels look!!!


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> Still hate the sweat pants & heels look!!!


Sometimes I hate it and other times I like it but I haven't been able to figure out why I like it at times. I have a pair of leather joggers that only look good with heels and a pair of regular joggers that look off with heels...it's weird.


----------



## zen1965

^Me, too. It's probably our age.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Duckie Confetti has everyone rocking his fur slides, it's a good look for him.


----------



## berrydiva

^Duckie is still around?


----------



## LemonDrop

Damn I wanna see a Kardashian in person. Not Kourtney though. I just wanna see all that gaudiness up close and get a real good look at it  All that tackiness. I saw a Snooky up close once. She was so quiet it was actually impressive.


----------



## arnott

She managed to make that LV look super tacky.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I really like that LV!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## VickyB

arnott said:


> She managed to make that LV look super tacky.



They cheapen everything they touch.


----------



## caitlin1214

pukasonqo said:


> and trying to go incognito...i get the feeling the day no paps, no press looks at any kartrashian they would melt away into a puddle of fat, silicone, implants with only sunglasses left


The Kardashians have mastered the art of trying to go incognito while simultaneously screaming "Look at me!"


----------



## cdtracing

caitlin1214 said:


> The Kardashians have mastered the art of trying to go incognito while simultaneously screaming "Look at me!"


Except for Rob.  If he didn't go out with Chyna, nobody would look at him twice.


----------



## Jayne1

He wants his wife back.  But will he recognize her, that's the question. Oh well, her voice is the same.

There's a tiny video in the middle of the article where he says he wants her back. 

ETA - yikes, that picture came out big! Sorry, wish i could make it smaller.




http://www.etonline.com/tv/207420_l...rdashian_back_new_interview_with_the_doctors/


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> Except for Rob.  If he didn't go out with Chyna, nobody would look at him twice.



well, maybe to marvel at how large he has gotten....


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> well, maybe to marvel at how large he has gotten....



I don't think regular normal people would even know who he is.


----------



## guccimamma

cdtracing said:


> I don't think regular normal people would even know who he is.



i saw scott and some other guy that was dressed just like him last year at a taco shop, took me a minute to realize it was him...very close to the beach, wearing flannel and ripped jeans and boots....it was like 100 degrees that day.  everyone else was barefoot and flip flops.

maybe that's an LA thing. looked so out of place,  i wish i'd seen the car they got into, but i was ordering.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may still be on her ex-husband Lamar Odom's mind.  

But Khloe Kardashian was a woman on a mission as she jetted off to Cleveland, Ohio on Tuesday to be with her beau, Tristan Thompson, on Tuesday.

The 32-year-old strolled through LAX in a long black coat and had her hair braided into two.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isit-beau-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4W5dbDc5e


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I die the last picture legit looks like a bad Halloween witch. Horrible extensions and her coat looks like a dumpy black dress and pointy shoes. All she's missing is the hat!


----------



## White Orchid

This emoticon sums it up for me  ----->


----------



## mkr

Does she only have one pair of pants?  And those braids look like the old straw brooms.  

I'm surprised she spends that much time in Cleveland.  I would think it would be so beneath her.  Nothing against Cleveland,  but I would imagine her having the over the top lifestyle difficult.


----------



## berrydiva

Who put that yaki in her hair like that?! They don't like her.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Does she only have one pair of pants?  And those braids look like the old straw brooms.
> 
> I'm surprised she spends that much time in Cleveland.  I would think it would be so beneath her.  Nothing against Cleveland,  but I would imagine her having the over the top lifestyle difficult.


She's constantly chasing her d*ck of the moment around.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oh Khloe, don't chase the D, let it chase you.

I wonder if Thompson has had the chance to meet his newborn child yet...


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh Khloe, *don't chase the D*, let it chase you.
> 
> I wonder if Thompson has had the chance to meet his newborn child yet...



she's the sister that chases.  khloe the chaser.


----------



## summer2815

How could someone be with a man who ditches his pregnant GF and unborn child like that.


----------



## redney

summer2815 said:


> How could someone be with a man who ditches his pregnant GF and unborn child like that.


As long as Khloe's storyline is that she finally caught a man, PMK and Khloe don't care.


----------



## berrydiva

summer2815 said:


> How could someone be with a man who ditches his pregnant GF and unborn child like that.


Well we don't know the nature of their relationship prior to them breaking up but they were already broken up when she was pregnant....but I don't know how anyone could be with a man who is so uninterested in his newborn child. Tristen's ex will be fine, she's got money...far more than Khloe and Tristen.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> She may still be on her ex-husband Lamar Odom's mind.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian was a woman on a mission as she jetted off to Cleveland, Ohio on Tuesday to be with her beau, Tristan Thompson, on Tuesday.
> 
> The 32-year-old strolled through LAX in a long black coat and had her hair braided into two.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isit-beau-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4W5dbDc5e




OK, I have a few questions for you ladies in the know.  I know absolutely nothing about wigs, weaves, hair extensions, ect.  All the K Klan girls change their hair more than most people change their underwear....long, short, medium length, multiple braided styles, & every color under the rainbow.  It will be long one day & short the next.  I have a hard time telling which are wigs, weaves & extentions.  I'm assuming the super straight Cher hair that's been worn lately is extensions but I could be wrong.  My question is how can Khlogore have long hair one day & a braided style like this the next.  If her long hair is from extensions, aren't those extensions sewn or glued in?  Doesn't it take hours to get them put in & taken out??  Who has time to waste sitting in a chair getting extensions put in or taken out?  I don't understand the process & would appreciate someone explaining it to me.  I have long hair...always have.  I tried short hair once, didn't like it & couldn't wait for it to grow back out.  I tried wigs once but they were too tight on my scalp which made my scalp itchy & hot.  I do have a few colored human hair extensions that clip in & out for when I'm in the mood for something different.  The K's hair varies from long to short & back, from style to style almost daily.  I understand that real hair can be damaged from extended & prolonged use of styling tools, products, teasing, ect so the use of wigs & such would make sense.  I just don't understand the time involved with all this hair stuff.  I think this particular look is just awful for her.  It make me think she should be cast in a movie about a lost tribe of Amazom women in the Brazilian Jungle.  Honestly, I've seen horse's tails that look less dry than her hair here.


----------



## guccimamma

she doesn't have anything better to do with her time.  too much time, plastic surgery and money,.. no purpose....this is what you get.


----------



## mkr

" Who has time to waste sitting in a chair"
Okay now CD think about what you just said.


----------



## Longchamp

berrydiva said:


> Well we don't know the nature of their relationship prior to them breaking up but they were already broken up when she was pregnant....but I don't know how anyone could be with a man who is so uninterested in his newborn child. Tristen's ex will be fine, she's got money...far more than Khloe and Tristen.



I'm surprised to hear you say that about Jordan. No kudos to Khloe but I think both she and TT are each worth more than an instagram model, no matter who she is related.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> " Who has time to waste sitting in a chair"
> Okay now CD think about what you just said.


 You're right.


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> I'm surprised to hear you say that about Jordan. No kudos to Khloe but I think both she and TT are each worth more than an instagram model, no matter who she is related.


Apparently the internet hawks did their research...her family paper is quite long...her dad has been producing movies since the late 80s/early 90s or something like that. She apparently has done more than being an insta-model....she definitely has more than Khloe.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Apparently the internet hawks did their research...her family paper is quite long...her dad has been producing movies since the late 80s/early 90s or something like that. She apparently has done more than being an insta-model....she definitely has more than Khloe.



I googled her.  Good grief she used to date Tyga!


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I googled her.  Good grief she used to date Tyga!


Tyga sure gets around.  His broke azz is in need of a Sugar Mama.  Looks like he it the jackpot with the K Klan.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> OK, I have a few questions for you ladies in the know.  I know absolutely nothing about wigs, weaves, hair extensions, ect.  All the K Klan girls change their hair more than most people change their underwear....long, short, medium length, multiple braided styles, & every color under the rainbow.  It will be long one day & short the next.  I have a hard time telling which are wigs, weaves & extentions.  I'm assuming the super straight Cher hair that's been worn lately is extensions but I could be wrong.  My question is how can Khlogore have long hair one day & a braided style like this the next.  If her long hair is from extensions, aren't those extensions sewn or glued in?  Doesn't it take hours to get them put in & taken out??  Who has time to waste sitting in a chair getting extensions put in or taken out?  I don't understand the process & would appreciate someone explaining it to me.  I have long hair...always have.  I tried short hair once, didn't like it & couldn't wait for it to grow back out.  I tried wigs once but they were too tight on my scalp which made my scalp itchy & hot.  I do have a few colored human hair extensions that clip in & out for when I'm in the mood for something different.  The K's hair varies from long to short & back, from style to style almost daily.  I understand that real hair can be damaged from extended & prolonged use of styling tools, products, teasing, ect so the use of wigs & such would make sense.  I just don't understand the time involved with all this hair stuff.  I think this particular look is just awful for her.  It make me think she should be cast in a movie about a lost tribe of Amazom women in the Brazilian Jungle.  Honestly, I've seen horse's tails that look less dry than her hair here.


It doesn't take much time if you have someone who knows what they're doing and knows how to make a wig.  If the wig is already made, it takes 10-15 minutes to do some cornrows and plop the wig on; if they're wearing braided in extensions, it's probably takes 30 mins.  They seem to use a lot of full wigs, half wigs and weaves. I could get lost on youtube watching folks make wigs and how well they make them look so realistic. Newer wigs are not as hot, so I'm told, because they're on a lace weft. Sometimes they're wearing cornrowed wigs and other times they wear braided in extensions. Their natural hair is braided in cornrows underneath the wig or the extensions; either the wig is placed on top and held in place with clips/elastic or the extension (wefts) are sewn into the cornrows. It's not damaging if someone knows how to do it well without braiding too tight.

She makes some of the best wigs on youtube....better explained through a visual. This is the technique the Ks finally "discovered"...which folk been doing for years.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I googled her.  Good grief she used to date Tyga!


They all date each other, it's gross.


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks @berrydiva for the info & visual.  Makes more sense now.


----------



## Deco

I am digging that coat tho.  Too bad her broomsticks are messing up the clean lines.


----------



## texasgal18

Mind blown! I would never have guessed that was a WIG! Thanks for posting that video.


----------



## Deco

I neeeeeeed a wig .


----------



## pixiejenna

summer2815 said:


> How could someone be with a man who ditches his pregnant GF and unborn child like that.


How could she? The same kind of person who can date/marry a junkie while he was still with his EX, ignore his children, and then play uncle Bernie with him after he OD's. I couldn't see her with any other type of guy he's right up her ally.


berrydiva said:


> It doesn't take much time if you have someone who knows what they're doing and knows how to make a wig.  If the wig is already made, it takes 10-15 minutes to do some cornrows and plop the wig on; if they're wearing braided in extensions, it's probably takes 30 mins.  They seem to use a lot of full wigs, half wigs and weaves. I could get lost on youtube watching folks make wigs and how well they make them look so realistic. Newer wigs are not as hot, so I'm told, because they're on a lace weft. Sometimes they're wearing cornrowed wigs and other times they wear braided in extensions. Their natural hair is braided in cornrows underneath the wig or the extensions; either the wig is placed on top and held in place with clips/elastic or the extension (wefts) are sewn into the cornrows. It's not damaging if someone knows how to do it well without braiding too tight.
> 
> She makes some of the best wigs on youtube....better explained through a visual. This is the technique the Ks finally "discovered"...which folk been doing for years.



Omg that insane they should hire this girl to do their wigs! I honestly had no idea that it was a wig it looked real and her attention to detail to make it as realistic is amazing.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> It doesn't take much time if you have someone who knows what they're doing and knows how to make a wig.  If the wig is already made, it takes 10-15 minutes to do some cornrows and plop the wig on; if they're wearing braided in extensions, it's probably takes 30 mins.  They seem to use a lot of full wigs, half wigs and weaves. I could get lost on youtube watching folks make wigs and how well they make them look so realistic. Newer wigs are not as hot, so I'm told, because they're on a lace weft. Sometimes they're wearing cornrowed wigs and other times they wear braided in extensions. Their natural hair is braided in cornrows underneath the wig or the extensions; either the wig is placed on top and held in place with clips/elastic or the extension (wefts) are sewn into the cornrows. It's not damaging if someone knows how to do it well without braiding too tight.
> 
> She makes some of the best wigs on youtube....better explained through a visual. This is the technique the Ks finally "discovered"...which folk been doing for years.




So could wearing a wig all the time help to repair your hair, if done well?


----------



## terebina786

OMG! I want a wig now!


----------



## cdtracing

pixiejenna said:


> Omg that insane they should hire this girl to do their wigs! I honestly had no idea that it was a wig it looked real and her attention to detail to make it as realistic is amazing.



I know, right!!!!  This girl is phenomenal!!!  Her wig looks better than the K's wigs.  They really should hire her to make their wigs.  Her attention to detail to achieve the final result is amazing!!!  Makes me want a wig now!!!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> So could wearing a wig all the time help to repair your hair, if done well?


Yep.


----------



## Irishgal

So if you have thick medium length hair and are going to wear a wig, do you stuff your real hair under the wig somehow? Yes clearly I've never worn a wig.


----------



## Theren

Her lips.. Dear God those lips...


----------



## livethelake

I need a wig


----------



## turtlebug1971

How in the heck did The Hunchbutt of Khlotre Dame fall to page three with this current headline?

I guess she'd just left her job at Hooters and didn't have time to completely remove her uniform before the photo shoot.

Click at your own risk.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-rocks-retro-fitness-gear-steamy-shoot.html


----------



## FlipDiver

What. Is happening here.


----------



## Sasha2012

Hollywood's newest fitness guru just got another notch in her decidedly smaller belt.

Khloe Kardashian recently became the official face of Protein World, a nutrition supplement, fitness and lifestyle brand, and shared a behind-the-scenes video from creating the campaign on her subscription website, KhloeWithaK.com, on Thursday.

'I felt like a total fitness Barbie during this Protein World photo shoot,' Khloe wrote with the video post, that featured her toned derriere in an Eighties style aerobics bodysuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fitness-gear-steamy-shoot.html#ixzz4Ww6jI7VJ


----------



## arnott

Fitness Barbie?!          Seriously?!


----------



## V0N1B2

The heavy duty opaque Lycra tights are a nice touch. Talk about camouflage.


----------



## poopsie

V0N1B2 said:


> The heavy duty opaque Lycra tights are a nice touch. Talk about camouflage.





I had a Gilda Marx Flexatard flashback


----------



## terebina786

Protein World is what those IG chicks hawk.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Hollywood's newest fitness guru just got another notch in her decidedly smaller belt.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian recently became the official face of Protein World, a nutrition supplement, fitness and lifestyle brand, and shared a behind-the-scenes video from creating the campaign on her subscription website, KhloeWithaK.com, on Thursday.
> 
> 'I felt like a total fitness Barbie during this Protein World photo shoot,' Khloe wrote with the video post, that featured her toned derriere in an Eighties style aerobics bodysuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-fitness-gear-steamy-shoot.html#ixzz4Ww6jI7VJ




  I'm having flashbacks to the 80's.


----------



## mkr




----------



## Viva La Fashion

arnott said:


> Fitness Barbie?!          Seriously?!


bratz is more like it


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


>



 That's exactly what my flashback was!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Viva La Fashion said:


> bratz is more like it



Bratz were cute, don't do them, lol. 

All these chicks hit Dr Miami, and go straight to the gym to fake the funk like those results were earned and not bought. It's funny to me...


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> That's exactly what my flashback was!!!


And we might be the only 2 here that get the joke.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> And we might be the only 2 here that get the joke.


Count me in! Solid Gold was one of my weekly staples growing up.


----------



## pukasonqo

fitness guru?


----------



## FlipDiver

pukasonqo said:


> fitness guru?



*plastic surgeon recommender 
Must have been a typo


----------



## White Orchid

Someone nudge me whether she posts some Pap shots of herself in a bikini on some exotic beach location.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> And we might be the only 2 here that get the joke.


----------



## V0N1B2

White Orchid said:


> Someone nudge me whether she posts some Pap shots of herself in a bikini on some exotic beach location.


Considering the last pics she posted on vacation of her arse crack, "pap" shot would be the next logical progression.
You're welcome doll


----------



## Sasha2012

Kourtney and Kim Kardashian both wore bra tops when they went to dinner at Ostra in Costa Rica on Friday evening.

But sister Khloe did not seem to get the memo.

The 32-year-old Revenge Body star covered up a bit - well, covered up by Kardashian standards - with a maroon top and jeans, no doubt from her Good American line.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-covers-maroon-top.html#ixzz4X6uR2A9t


----------



## WishList986

Maroon is a good color on her


----------



## terebina786

I never pack jeans when I go on a beach vacay... the only pair I take is if I go to the airport and it's winter and they don't see the light of day until I land back in Toronto.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> I never pack jeans when I go on a beach vacay... the only pair I take is if I go to the airport and it's winter and they don't see the light of day until I land back in Toronto.



Neither do I. I'm all about shorts, rompers, maxi dresses and palazzo pants on tropical vacations. Long sleeves and jeans are out of the question.

C'mon Valentine's Day. I'm so ready for some sun, sand and a good tan.


----------



## Deco

redney said:


> Count me in! Solid Gold was one of my weekly staples growing up.


Me too.  I loved the Andy Gibb era, RIP.  With McCoo.


----------



## labelwhore04

lol at Khloe wearing jeans on a tropical vacation


----------



## mkr

Kim's butt and thighs look slightly cellulite-ish.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

terebina786 said:


> I never pack jeans when I go on a beach vacay... the only pair I take is if I go to the airport and it's winter and they don't see the light of day until I land back in Toronto.


keep in mind she has to advertise good american jeans now that's why she seen in jeans. You know kardashian is all about showing skin


----------



## mkr

Viva La Fashion said:


> keep in mind she has to advertise good american jeans now that's why she seen in jeans. You know kardashian is all about showing skin


Waaa I miss the way you used to post!


----------



## Lounorada

It would be funny to see the original, unphotoshopped copies of these bikini / work vacation pics...


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> Waaa I miss the way you used to post!


hahaha yeah I adjusted it since people thought I  was writing in poems


----------



## White Orchid

The Photoshop person forgot to pinch in her waist cos it looks nothing like her IG shots.


----------



## V0N1B2

I can't get over that profile pic of Khloe in the bathing suit. And what happened to her braids? I don't think I've seen her without her weave for a while.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> It would be funny to see the original, unphotoshopped copies of these bikini / work vacation pics...



Love this gif!!


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Kourtney and Kim Kardashian both wore bra tops when they went to dinner at Ostra in Costa Rica on Friday evening.
> 
> But sister Khloe did not seem to get the memo.
> 
> The 32-year-old Revenge Body star covered up a bit - well, covered up by Kardashian standards - with a maroon top and jeans, no doubt from her Good American line.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-covers-maroon-top.html#ixzz4X6uR2A9t


Looks like Kim is attending to her wedgie in the last pic!


----------



## FlipDiver

Revenge Face


----------



## mkr

Why?  What did I ever do to you?


----------



## Irishgal

.


----------



## Jayne1

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3589791
> 
> Revenge Face


And that's just the face.


----------



## arnott

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3589791
> 
> Revenge Face



I literally went "Ew, WTF?!" @ the pic on the right.        With her chin/jaw  area photoshopped so small it seems like her lips take up the majority of the lower half of her face!       The proportions look weird AF.


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> Looks like Kim is attending to her wedgie in the last pic!





Who the hell wants a piece of cloth up their clacker!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't even understand that picture


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian sure has an incredible Revenge Body.

And the 32-year-reality maven doesn't mind showing it off every chance she gets. Monday was just another opportunity to flaunt her curves as she showed up at an airport in Costa Rica wearing a plunging tank top.

This comes just after sister Kim Kardashian shared a Snapchat video of her daughter North West grabbing the beauty's bottom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shows-chest-plunging-tank.html#ixzz4XIejLiET


----------



## arnott

^ The dude in the 2nd picture giving her the WTF look!


----------



## pukasonqo

i am more concerned about the pic of koko sticking her a}#% out on north's face


----------



## White Orchid

Somone nudge me when those fluffy slippers disappear from the fashion scene.


----------



## V0N1B2

pukasonqo said:


> i am more concerned about the pic of koko sticking her a}#% out on north's face


Right? 
Oh Khloe, with your velour yoga pants and 7x the hold Spanx.
#GIRLBYE


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian sure has an incredible Revenge Body.
> 
> And the 32-year-reality maven doesn't mind showing it off every chance she gets. Monday was just another opportunity to flaunt her curves as she showed up at an airport in Costa Rica wearing a plunging tank top.
> 
> This comes just after sister Kim Kardashian shared a Snapchat video of her daughter North West grabbing the beauty's bottom.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shows-chest-plunging-tank.html#ixzz4XIejLiET


Is that North's hand reaching for Kloger's a$$ in the last pic??????? The size differential is a total riot!!!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I still have no idea how they get through the day in those tight spanx, I get the worst stomachache from even regular hose.


----------



## terebina786

lanasyogamama said:


> I still have no idea how they get through the day in those tight spanx, I get the worst stomachache from even regular hose.



It's like -10 in Toronto and I still refuse to wear tights or nylons to work.. Thank god I'm just going from car to office and back..  The last time I wore any kind of shapewear was on my wedding day and I damn near died that day!


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


>



North be wondering why her backside feels like a bag of sand.


----------



## redney

stylemepretty said:


> North be wondering why her backside feels like a bag of sand.


Just like that stranger called "mommy"


----------



## paisley*

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian sure has an incredible Revenge Body.
> 
> And the 32-year-reality maven doesn't mind showing it off every chance she gets. Monday was just another opportunity to flaunt her curves as she showed up at an airport in Costa Rica wearing a plunging tank top.
> 
> This comes just after sister Kim Kardashian shared a Snapchat video of her daughter North West grabbing the beauty's bottom.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shows-chest-plunging-tank.html#ixzz4XIejLiET



This pic of north is so inappropriate [emoji107] gross.


----------



## cdtracing

I guess Khlogor is going to bring back Juicy track suits in all their rhinestone glory single handedly.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I guess Khlogor is going to bring back Juicy track suits in all their rhinestone glory single handedly.


They've been showing up here and there....I was so happy when that trend died.


----------



## ManilaMama

When I see someone wearing new Juicy clothes, I immediately think that they just came from a weekend trip to a factory outlet.


----------



## WishList986

My boobs are too big for my old Juicy tracksuit, can't decide if I'm happy or sad about the loss ;(


----------



## Sasha2012

She's become somewhat of a fitness aficionado.

And that hard work is paying off for Khloe Kardashian who showed off her rock hard body while vacationing in Costa Rica.

The 32-year-old reality star's skin glistened in the warm sun from the water on her body.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ble-figure-yellow-swimsuit.html#ixzz4XPAWjdhM


----------



## berrydiva

Fitness aficionado? She has no muscle tone.


----------



## cdtracing

Rock hard body????


----------



## Jayne1

Wouldn't you love to see the before photoshop pictures?


----------



## VickyB

Has the a$$ baton been passed to Khloger? WHat up with the very odd shading/color contrast going on in these pics?


----------



## pixiejenna

Rock hard body[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die daily fail!

Also how the hell did her bottom not go up be button crack?! Seriously that was the first thought that ran through my mind. Is she wearing double sided tape to keep it in place?


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> I guess Khlogor is going to bring back Juicy track suits in all their rhinestone glory single handedly.


Like there ain't enough problems in the world today.


----------



## White Orchid

Jayne1 said:


> Wouldn't you love to see the before photoshop pictures?


I'd prefer a root canal to be honest.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

White Orchid said:


> I'd prefer a root canal to be honest.


killed it!!


----------



## WishList986

The suit reminds me a bit of Borat..
On a lighter note, I'd kill to be in some sunshine right now


----------



## Lounorada

That arse of hers is hanging low already, like Kim's. The permanent wearing of spanx is probably to hold it up, to look somewhat 'pert'.
Hilarious that she considers herself a fitness pro when her body looks as soft as cookie dough. 
Her face looks the same age as her mothers in those yellow swimsuit pics...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

All that time in the gym and not an ounce of muscle tone or firmness anywhere to be found. 

Those side profile shots are kinda scary, those lip injections legit have her looking like platypus, except they're kinda cute and she's not.


----------



## Longchamp

In the few months that I've seen her almost 3 to 4x/ month; does appear she has lost weight. My plastic surgeon friend is sure she had lipo because of her hip transformation.
She does have some muscle tone of triceps, not what you expect with all the training she touts.

We are still fixated on the kardashian curse. Lebron has not had this bad a January in BB in 10 years.
The odd stat is Tristan has improved his game since her arrival 
Keeping our fingers crossed that he's traded by the deadline.


----------



## guccimamma

it looks like somebody attacked her with a spray tan gun.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim Kardashian returned home to Los Angeles with her family on Friday, after reportedly spending a grueling 10 hours testifying before French authorities in her Paris robbery case in New York City.

The reality star, 36, had her son Saint West, one, in her arms as she walked outside of the private jet behind her sister Khloe and daughter North West at an airport in Van Nuys.

Khloe, 32, held her niece's hand as she walked downstairs in a camouflage print jacket, black shirt, and sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashian-jets-LA-testifying.html#ixzz4Xlo1i4Ak


----------



## lanasyogamama

ID on the camo jacket?


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> ID on the camo jacket?



army surplus stores [emoji16]


----------



## V0N1B2

Khloe, hun... you're getting off a plane and walking to a waiting car. It's okay to put your phone in your pocket. I don't think Tristan misses you that much and Anna Wintour ain't calling you for the cover of Vogue. Or perhaps you just really really really need to take that selfie on the tarmac.


----------



## anitalilac

pukasonqo said:


> army surplus stores [emoji16]


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> Khloe, hun... you're getting off a plane and walking to a waiting car. It's okay to put your phone in your pocket. I don't think Tristan misses you that much and Anna Wintour ain't calling you for the cover of Vogue. Or perhaps you just really really really need to take that selfie on the tarmac.


Ugly sweatpants mustn't have pockets


----------



## Sasha2012

They recently returned from a Costa Rica family trip.

And on Wednesday, sisters Kim, Kourtney and Khloe Kardashian stepped out for lunch at Cafe Vega in Sherman Oaks, California.

Kim, 36, led the fashionable pack in her curve flattering velvet bottoms, adding a henley top and a motorcycle jacket.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...steps-lunch-Kourtney-Khloe.html#ixzz4YEdziuCE


----------



## White Orchid

You forgot this one Sasha


----------



## Jayne1

The Ks don't carry purses anymore. They copy Kim about everything.


----------



## berrydiva

Those are the ugliest jeans and the styling of them is even worse.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> The Ks don't carry purses anymore. They copy Kim about everything.


Is not carrying a purse a big deal? I'm not sure I understand what the criticism is here.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She markets her jeans as premium denim but they look cheap. They scream Fashion Nova to me...

Girl, Malika got herself a new 'do, lol. The closure looks kinda funky but it's an improvement from the tires weaves they've been wearing for the past decade or so...


----------



## terebina786

Those jeans are fugly as f*ck.


----------



## cdtracing

Those jeans look cheap & ugly.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

White Orchid said:


> You forgot this one Sasha



What is going on with her lips here????


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been dating Cleveland Cavaliers star Tristan Thompson since summer 2016.

And months later, Khloe Kardashian talked about her boyfriend and their Valentine's Day plans during the Monday episode of The Ellen Show.

During her appearance on the morning show, the 32-year-old revealed that she will be spending time with her NBA beau in Cleveland for the annual romantic holiday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-s-Day-plans-Ellen-show.html#ixzz4YcykFVLA


----------



## arnott

"While she says Kim, 36, works out every day, her intensity level is much different than her own.

Khloe said *'I can't handle people like that. I'm like a man drenched' in sweat 'and a beast and growling in the gym and she's like lifting a weight and being cute.' "*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-s-Day-plans-Ellen-show.html#ixzz4Yd18Jt7r
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## TC1

That's really awful push up form for someone who works out as much as she thinks she does


----------



## V0N1B2

Yeah, mkay Khloe.  I'm lookin at these pics like...


----------



## Sasha2012

She revealed on The Ellen Show that she's spending Valentine's Day in Cleveland with her beau Tristan Thompson.

And one day before the romantic holiday, Khloe Kardashian was spotted catching a flight out of Los Angeles.

The 32-year-old chose curve-hugging sweats with a leather jacket and a light blue Hermes Birkin bag for her flight from LAX.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sweats-motorcycle-jacket.html#ixzz4YdcXe8M3


----------



## arnott

^ LOL at the money bag next to her name!


----------



## White Orchid

Normal women dress appropriately when appearing on Ellen.  Khloe on the other hand screams "Look at the body I paid for!!!"


----------



## White Orchid

Is that a wee camel toe I see?


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> View attachment 3605298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a wee camel toe I see?



No,     it's a giant moose knuckle!


----------



## raffifi

arnott said:


> No,     it's a giant moose knuckle!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I love that she went to drastic measures to assure us that she is fit and went to the extend of exercising at ellen  yeah yeah we now finally believe that you didn't have an operation and actually lost weight naturally... also wtf is she wearing?


----------



## cdtracing

I think the moose knuckle is a family  trait.


----------



## terebina786

I can't with stirrup pants.  I really, really can't.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sasha2012 said:


> She revealed on The Ellen Show that she's spending Valentine's Day in Cleveland with her beau Tristan Thompson.
> 
> And one day before the romantic holiday, Khloe Kardashian was spotted catching a flight out of Los Angeles.
> 
> The 32-year-old chose curve-hugging sweats with a leather jacket and a light blue Hermes Birkin bag for her flight from LAX.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sweats-motorcycle-jacket.html#ixzz4YdcXe8M3



She really needs to loose the butt implants. She really does.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ginger Tea said:


> She really needs to loose the butt implants. She really does.



I doubt she can.


----------



## Handbag1234

White Orchid said:


> View attachment 3605298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a wee camel toe I see?



That is a truly hideous outfit


----------



## berrydiva

Ginger Tea said:


> She really needs to loose the butt implants. She really does.


How many times we have to keep telling y'all it's not implants  She's stuck with that.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> How many times we have to keep telling y'all it's not implants  She's stuck with that.


We need a sticky.


----------



## nastasja

mkr said:


> We need a sticky.



Or a thread title change.


----------



## leeann

ManilaMama said:


> When I see someone wearing new Juicy clothes, I immediately think that they just came from a weekend trip to a factory outlet.



Or kohls


----------



## lanasyogamama

*'I didn't like all the attention': James Harden ended romance with Khloe Kardashian because he hated the tabloid spotlight*
By Dailymail.com Reporter

PUBLISHED: 20:16 EST, 28 February 2017 | UPDATED: 20:51 EST, 28 February 2017

NBA star James Harden enjoyed an eight-month romance with reality star Khloe Kardashian in 2015 during what he now refers to as the 'worst year' of his life.

The bearded pro athlete, 27, was plagued by fitness issues, his team the Houston Rockets were on a losing streak and on top if it all he had to deal with unrelenting attention from the paparazzi because of his famous girlfriend.

'I didn’t like all the attention,' he told Sports Illustrated in a candid interview published online on Tuesday.







+4
'I didn't like all the attention': James Harden has spoken about how he hated life in the tabloid spotlight during his brief romance with reality star Khloe Kardashian, pictured August 2015

'I feel like it was for no reason. I wasn’t getting anything out of it except my name out there and my face out there, and I don’t need that,' he explained. 'It wasn’t uncomfortable, but it wasn’t me.'

While he never mentions Kardashian by name, he recalls the moment when it dawned on him that there were too many distractions pulling him away from what should be his main focus: his game.

He was arriving at a hotel in Miami with his teammates after flying in from Houston and was met by a crowd of photographers all jostling to snap pictures of him.

It turned out to be a wake up call.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-romance-tabloid-spotlight.html#ixzz4a2KJavHy 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## pukasonqo

koko got publicly dumped...again
she should try the discreet approach to relationships instead of having the paps on call 24/7


----------



## Jayne1

You guys called it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Damn, she was just on vaca with him like a week ago.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think this is an ex from a year ago.


----------



## poopsie

Isn't this old news? I thought she was still going with the Cleveland guy? (much to my Chagrin)


----------



## GoGlam

Damn.  People don't even read the damn article--which even mentions the year.


----------



## berrydiva

GoGlam said:


> Damn.  People don't even read the damn article--which even mentions the year.


Who can really keep up with the NBA dudes running through her?


----------



## Sandi.el

ManilaMama said:


> When I see someone wearing new Juicy clothes, I immediately think that they just came from a weekend trip to a factory outlet.



I think it's gross. But it's not really juicy it's Vetement [emoji849]..

Why they chose to rework juicy I'll never know [emoji40]


----------



## Sandi.el

I wonder how long her relationship with TT will last [emoji848]


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Lets all buy the magazine and see if she names one of her slimming secrets aka doctor lipo Shes so photoshopped that her face is unrecognizable specially in the cover page yikes!


----------



## pukasonqo

"how i got this body?"
the answer might be PS: photoshop and plastic surgery


----------



## ManilaMama

Sandi.el said:


> I think it's gross. But it's not really juicy it's Vetement [emoji849]..
> 
> Why they chose to rework juicy I'll never know [emoji40]



OH! So that's why they're all wearing Juicy now! It's because Vetement collaborated with them! I had no clue till you mentioned it. (You're right, tho.. I have no clue WHY they would do it - Swarovski Juicy butt and all!) 

I read online just now that Vetements made the velour tracksuits with a new "super high waist and tighter fit than the original". Haha. That sounds like a kombo fit for the klan indeed:

1. velour
2. High waist
3. Tighter fit

Hehehe. I wonder what the price tags are like. And I wonder if other folks are buying these new clothes.


----------



## mkr

I'm getting Flashdance vibes.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I'm getting Flashdance vibes.


Except for the fact that Beals had a lithe body, and Khloe's is manufactured.


----------



## terebina786

I was watching Revenge Body on the weekend and the girl had iLipo done... The doctor or nurse that did it said Khloe gets it too.


----------



## knasarae

What is iLipo?


----------



## WishList986

She's making me want a tan so bad


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> What is iLipo?


Non-invasive lipo. I think it liquefies the fat and you pee it out... something to that effect.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

GoGlam said:


> Damn.  People don't even read the damn article--which even mentions the year.



I agree - it states the name of the ex in the headline itself and it states the year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I def half read the headline and kept scrolling. Harden, Tristen.. whatever.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> Non-invasive lipo. I think it liquefies the fat and you pee it out... something to that effect.


So, when you drink lots of water or eat something salty, the fat re-appears?


Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree - it states the name of the ex in the headline itself and it states the year.


Goes to show you that no one here really cares enough about K details or names to remember them.


----------



## pukasonqo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I def half read the headline and kept scrolling. Harden, Tristen.. whatever.



same girl, different knickers
i stand by my comment that koko should take relationships slowly and get rid of the paps


----------



## V0N1B2

terebina786 said:


> Non-invasive lipo. I think it liquefies the fat and you pee it out... something to that effect.


Are you required to wear Lycra tights to keep it all in like Khloe's photo shoot?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her pics are so photoshopped they literally look like animation.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Her pics are so photoshopped they literally look like animation.



It reminded me of the cover of a Sweet Valley Twins book from the 80s where the cover is a painting?


----------



## IStuckACello

arnott said:


> It reminded me of the cover of a Sweet Valley Twins book from the 80s where the cover is a painting?



lol I loved those books!!!!


----------



## arnott

IStuckACello said:


> lol I loved those books!!!!



That or The Babysitter's Club!


----------



## lanasyogamama

lanasyogamama said:


> Her pics are so photoshopped they literally look like animation.





IStuckACello said:


> lol I loved those books!!!!



Speaking of those books, these are from one of my favorite Facebook pages, Paperback Paradise.

https://www.facebook.com/paperbackparadise/


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Speaking of those books, these are from one of my favorite Facebook pages, Paperback Paradise.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/paperbackparadise/



Thanks for posting!    My pic didn't show up but that's what I meant about Khloe being photoshopped to the point of her looking like a drawing on one of those books.      LOL @ the title of the last book!


----------



## Longchamp

KK curse in full force with CAV's, they have crashed and are burning.
Forget JR Smith thumb fx and Kevin Love with knee repair, out until playoffs.
Monday, CAVs acquired Bogut, out in 58 seconds as a CAV. Fractures tibia on first play.
Blue Ivy has nothing on Lebron's daughter Zhuri.  She is a beautiful girl complete with drama.


----------



## Sasha2012

March 8 marked International Women's Day, a global event to celebrate the social, economic, cultural and political achievement of women.

And Khloe Kardashian decided to do her bit for feminism by sharing a sexy selfie on social media on Wednesday, showing off some skin in a plunging red dress.

The 32-year-old star highlighted her gym-honed figure and hourglass waist in the bodycon attire, which clung to her every curve.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hot-plunging-bodycon-dress.html#ixzz4aozlyaet


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> March 8 marked International Women's Day, a global event to celebrate the social, economic, cultural and political achievement of women.
> *And Khloe Kardashian decided to do her bit for feminism by sharing a sexy selfie on social media *on Wednesday, showing off some skin in a plunging red dress.


Please don't, hun. The purpose of international women's day (IMO) is to highlight both how far women have come and to bring attention to how far we still have to go to achieve basic human rights (across the globe).
Posting photoshopped pictures, contouring your cleavage and wearing coloured contact lenses aren't really helping.
Reeking of desperation and trying to be sexy is like the opposite of a strong woman.
These bi+ches will exploit anything for an opportunity to get likes.


----------



## arnott

That picture is ridiculous.   She looks like a wax figure.


----------



## stylemepretty

So we're to believe that her head is wider than her waistline?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well, I guess her anime pics are an improvement from this.


----------



## redney

stylemepretty said:


> So we're to believe that her head is wider than her waistline?


It looks like her head is photoshopped on someone else's body.


----------



## Lounorada

Always doing the most...

Tumblr







Pity the women in this family can't buy some self-esteem.


----------



## mkr

Wow those stairs are clean and shiny.  That's all I got.


----------



## berrydiva

Just doing what the average insathot does...


----------



## Handbag1234

mkr said:


> Wow those stairs are clean and shiny.  That's all I got.


I was just thinking the exact thing and saw your post!!!


----------



## Tivo

mkr said:


> Wow those stairs are clean and shiny.  That's all I got.


The floors too!
I wonder how many takes it took to settle on this shot?


----------



## poopsie

Tivo said:


> The floors too!
> I wonder how many takes it took to settle on this shot?




wtf else does she have to do?


----------



## V0N1B2

poopsie said:


> wtf else does she have to do?


I'm sorry I could only like this once


----------



## CobaltBlu

without her job of making gift baskets and arranging cookies in their jars, this poor girl has lost all reason to live.


----------



## V0N1B2

CobaltBlu said:


> without her job of making gift baskets and arranging cookies in their jars, this poor girl has lost all reason to live.


What? Nah, there's a basketball player out there for her to latch onto, isn't there? What about that guy who thinks the earth is flat? All hope for her can't be lost. Say it isn't so doll!
::weeps while applying Magic Thotastic Spray-on Abs::


----------



## redney

Wait, are she and the Cavs player dunzo?


----------



## V0N1B2

redney said:


> Wait, are she and the Cavs player dunzo?


I don't know. I honestly don't follow the family but I'm sure she's doing her best to hold on.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know. I honestly don't follow the family but I'm sure she's doing her best to hold on.


 I actually snorted. lol


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know. I honestly don't follow the family but I'm sure she's doing her best to hold on.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

V0N1B2 said:


> Please don't, hun. The purpose of international women's day (IMO) is to highlight both how far women have come and to bring attention to how far we still have to go to achieve basic human rights (across the globe).
> Posting photoshopped pictures, contouring your cleavage and wearing coloured contact lenses aren't really helping.
> Reeking of desperation and trying to be sexy is like the opposite of a strong woman.
> These bi+ches will exploit anything for an opportunity to get likes.



This all day. What does her pic do anything for IMO? It actually does the opposite than what the day is intended for.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know. I honestly don't follow the family but I'm sure she's doing her best to hold on.


----------



## gillianna

Khloe can't post a picture with anything because she has not made a contribution as a woman that makes a difference. So another selfie will have to do.  She could gave posted some soul food cooking to celebrate.


----------



## berrydiva

gillianna said:


> Khloe can't post a picture with anything because she has not made a contribution as a woman that makes a difference. So another selfie will have to do.  She could gave posted some soul food cooking to celebrate.


No she should absolutely not have posted soul food cooking to celebrate. She would've been dragged into oblivion. That's not even funny as a joke.


----------



## V0N1B2

berrydiva said:


> No she should absolutely not have posted soul food cooking to celebrate. *She would've been dragged into oblivion*. That's not even funny as a joke.


That would be a good thing, no?
Here's hoping for pics of those minnow looking things bubbling up on the stove!


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> That would be a good thing, no?
> Here's hoping for pics of those minnow looking things bubbling up on the stove!


Her dragging into oblivion would be good...her posting pics of her cooking soul food on women's day sans the acknowledgement of the women who made said food an actual cusine....whoo no. I don't find that remotely funny. She's not that stupid.


----------



## WishList986

gillianna said:


> *Khloe can't post a picture with anything because she has not made a contribution as a woman that makes a difference.* So another selfie will have to do.  She could gave posted some soul food cooking to celebrate.


But on this note, there are tons of women I know that posted selfies celebrating women that have not made a significant contribution. It is ok to celebrate and uplift women without having made some amazing contribution to society.


----------



## gillianna

I did not meant for my post to be a joke and apologize if some felt it was.  I was thinking with Khloe all I remember her posting are selfies and her made by someone else cooking pictures.   Looking at delicious food versus her photoshopped body in a typical thirsty look at me pose could have celebrated the women who made it a cuisine that is enjoyed by many.


----------



## poopsie

gillianna said:


> I did not meant for my post to be a joke and apologize if some felt it was. * I was thinking with Khloe all I remember her posting are selfies and her made by someone else cooking pictures.  * Looking at delicious food versus her photoshopped body in a typical thirsty look at me pose could have celebrated the women who made it a cuisine that is enjoyed by many.



That is how I took it. Seemed pretty obvious to me  considering how many times those types of pictures got posted here.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sasha2012 said:


> March 8 marked International Women's Day, a global event to celebrate the social, economic, cultural and political achievement of women.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian decided to do her bit for feminism by sharing a sexy selfie on social media on Wednesday, showing off some skin in a plunging red dress.
> 
> The 32-year-old star highlighted her gym-honed figure and hourglass waist in the bodycon attire, which clung to her every curve.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hot-plunging-bodycon-dress.html#ixzz4aozlyaet


Looks like Khlogore celebrated international Women's day by photoshoping herself into a shapely Olsen twin.


----------



## Sasha2012

A trendy Khloe Kardashian showed off her washboard stomach and generous cleavage in Westlake Village on Friday.

The 32-year-old blonde was seen leaving the studio after filming for her reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.

The girlfriend of Cleveland Cavaliers' Tristan Thompson showed off her killer body in a pair of high-waisted denim jeans and a revealing lace bodysuit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-skin-black-lace-bodysuit.html#ixzz4b1EUW0wb


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> March 8 marked International Women's Day, a global event to celebrate the social, economic, cultural and political achievement of women.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian decided to do her bit for feminism by sharing a sexy selfie on social media on Wednesday, showing off some skin in a plunging red dress.
> 
> The 32-year-old star highlighted her gym-honed figure and hourglass waist in the bodycon attire, which clung to her every curve.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hot-plunging-bodycon-dress.html#ixzz4aozlyaet



OMG!!!  Photoshop much???  She looks like a fiberglass mannequin.  Yeah...posting this picture of yourself really celebrates how far women have come.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> A trendy Khloe Kardashian showed off her washboard stomach and generous cleavage in Westlake Village on Friday.
> 
> The 32-year-old blonde was seen leaving the studio after filming for her reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> The girlfriend of Cleveland Cavaliers' Tristan Thompson showed off her killer body in a pair of high-waisted denim jeans and a revealing lace bodysuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-skin-black-lace-bodysuit.html#ixzz4b1EUW0wb



Washboard stomach????  Daily Fail does it again.  They forgot to mention the ugly  bedroom slippers.  Nothing attractive here....move along.


----------



## mkr

Her size difference in these jeans and the red dress is enormous.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> Her size difference in these jeans and the red dress is enormous.



yup, there is nothing wrong with her real size but i give her the side eye because of her obsession to make herself artificially into something she is not


----------



## pixiejenna

cdtracing said:


> Washboard stomach????  Daily Fail does it again.  They forgot to mention the ugly  bedroom slippers.  Nothing attractive here....move along.


Half her face is covered by her oversized sunglasses. That's the most attractive part of her ensemble!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## berrydiva

Slippers outside the house?


----------



## Irishgal

Sasha2012 said:


> A trendy Khloe Kardashian showed off her washboard stomach and generous cleavage in Westlake Village on Friday.
> 
> The 32-year-old blonde was seen leaving the studio after filming for her reality show Keeping Up With The Kardashians.
> 
> The girlfriend of Cleveland Cavaliers' Tristan Thompson showed off her killer body in a pair of high-waisted denim jeans and a revealing lace bodysuit.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-skin-black-lace-bodysuit.html#ixzz4b1EUW0wb



All I see is some random person who looks like she's been doing laundry at a laundromat in Reseda.


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> All I see is some random person who looks like she's been doing laundry at a laundromat in Reseda.


 I'm dead!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The shorter hair looks good on her.


----------



## guccimamma

looks like the walk of sham, except she went to a mall.


----------



## guccimamma

whoops, i meant shame.....but sham could apply as well.


----------



## Deco

Sasha2012 said:


> March 8 marked International Women's Day, a global event to celebrate the social, economic, cultural and political achievement of women.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian decided to do her bit for feminism by sharing a sexy selfie on social media on Wednesday, showing off some skin in a plunging red dress.
> 
> The 32-year-old star highlighted her gym-honed figure and hourglass waist in the bodycon attire, which clung to her every curve.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hot-plunging-bodycon-dress.html#ixzz4aozlyaet


Now she looks straight up anime.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian sure is relentless about plugging her Good American denim line.

On Tuesday the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star was at it again as she shared three images in the brand on Instagram.

This comes the day after she pulled out all the stops for her new boyfriend's 26th birthday on Monday.  The reality television star spoiled Tristan Thompson with a lavish party, filled with balloons and donuts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unts-generous-bottom-jeans.html#ixzz4bKODglo2


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Photoshopping IG and tumblr pics is lame AF (looking at you too, Beyonce) I'm no PS expert but who the hell does she think she's fooling in those pics? That's not her face, nose or body, FOH.


----------



## guccimamma

ladder in the background.....for getting shots from above? 

should get a scaffolding.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She really has zero going on.    Do you think she kicks up her feet at the end of the day, proud of the work she's done?


----------



## Lounorada

@ her left ankle...

Tumblr


----------



## Irishgal

lanasyogamama said:


> She really has zero going on.    Do you think she kicks up her feet at the end of the day, proud of the work she's done?



I don't think she's bright enough to realize how vapid she is.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> [emoji23] @ her left ankle...
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3633545


[emoji23]


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> She really has zero going on.    Do you think she kicks up her feet at the end of the day, proud of the work she's done?



Sadly,    yes!


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> @ her left ankle...
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3633545


What even IS this?


----------



## White Orchid

Baby pink Birkin paired with a cardy wrapped around your butt underneath a bomber jacket?  Umm,  OK


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian loves to play up her sex kitten image.

And on Thursday the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians reality star took it a step further by posting a scintillating photo to Instagram with the caption, 'Meow.' The Revenge Body star was dressed in a silk leopard print outfit that showed off her tiny waistline and flat tummy.

This comes after she posted a gushy note to her beau of six months, basketball player Tristan Thompson.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-silk-leopard-print-outfit.html#ixzz4bVrxt7JK


----------



## V0N1B2

Meow. Pfft


----------



## guccimamma

this is what happens when your daughter gets made fun of  in middle school,  and you don't make her go back.....ever.


----------



## Tivo

They are over.


----------



## Lounorada

She's utterly pathetic.
The photoshop in that leopard print outfit picture is hilarious. Khlogre, no one believes you have Kendull's body... we've seen your un-touched candid pics.


----------



## terebina786

Now it makes sense why they take these pics against plain white backgrounds.  Easier to photoshop.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> They are over.



Who?   Her and Tristan?     Is that why she's been so OTT with the photoshopping lately.


----------



## myown

Tivo said:


> What even IS this?


i think that happens because she moved while the photo was taken?


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian loves to play up her sex kitten image.
> 
> And on Thursday the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians reality star took it a step further by posting a scintillating photo to Instagram with the caption, 'Meow.' The Revenge Body star was dressed in a silk leopard print outfit that showed off her tiny waistline and flat tummy.
> 
> This comes after she posted a gushy note to her beau of six months, basketball player Tristan Thompson.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-silk-leopard-print-outfit.html#ixzz4bVrxt7JK


why is she always standing in a corner?


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> Who?   Her and Tristan?     Is that why she's been so OTT with the photoshopping lately.


Oh no, I mean the Kardashians, lol


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> why is she always standing in a corner?


One thing comes to mind...


----------



## Sasha2012

She wished her brother Rob Kardashian a happy 30th birthday on Friday morning.

And hours later, Khloe Kardashian was spotted at LAX while toting a rare bubblegum pink Hermes Birkin bag, which retails for over $23,000.

The 32-year-old added even more luxury to her travel look with her Givenchy track bottoms, embellished coat and reflective sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...airs-23K-Birkin-1K-bottoms.html#ixzz4bcF1gr8R


----------



## poopsie

deal lord that bag is _hideous _


----------



## mkr

She needs a shower.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That is such an ugly shade of pink, truly.


----------



## marizzle

I think its cute


----------



## morgan20

The sort of pink bag you would give your toddler to play  dress up


----------



## arnott

I don't mind the bag, but the freshly injected lips are       .


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

You can see her fake lips a mile away.


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> @ her left ankle...
> 
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3633545


  She looks like a man in this pic.  And what the deal with the Sasquatch arm length sleeves of that jacket????


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if Tristan looks at her & then her photoshopped pics she posts all over &  askes Who the hell are you???


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She wished her brother Rob Kardashian a happy 30th birthday on Friday morning.
> 
> And hours later, Khloe Kardashian was spotted at LAX while toting a rare bubblegum pink Hermes Birkin bag, which retails for over $23,000.
> 
> The 32-year-old added even more luxury to her travel look with her Givenchy track bottoms, embellished coat and reflective sunglasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...airs-23K-Birkin-1K-bottoms.html#ixzz4bcF1gr8R



Oh Daily Fail. That bag doesn't cost 23.000 dollars unless you buy it from a re-seller!


----------



## clevercat

#lifegoals for khloe
All she really, really wants is to be


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> She wished her brother Rob Kardashian a happy 30th birthday on Friday morning.
> 
> And hours later, Khloe Kardashian was spotted at LAX while toting a rare bubblegum pink Hermes Birkin bag, which retails for over $23,000.
> 
> The 32-year-old added even more luxury to her travel look with her Givenchy track bottoms, embellished coat and reflective sunglasses.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...airs-23K-Birkin-1K-bottoms.html#ixzz4bcF1gr8R



Classic fashion victim.


----------



## V0N1B2

clevercat said:


> #lifegoals for khloe
> All she really, really wants is to be
> View attachment 3637847


I think I just found my new avatar!


----------



## poopsie

V0N1B2 said:


> I think I just found my new avatar!




Don't forget the glitter


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a fashionista worth an estimated $24million - meaning many of her ensembles carry an eye-popping price tag.

Yet Khloe Kardashian made no exception on Saturday evening as she clad her figure in an outfit carrying a whopping $13,000 price tag to watch boyfriend Tristan Thompson play basketball for the Cleveland Cavaliers.

The 32-year-old was sure she added a sexy touch by pairing the jumper with just a pair of thigh-high boots, with the sizzling look no doubt a welcome distraction to her boyfriend, 26, who lost out to the LA Clippers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...00-ensemble-Tristan-s-game.html#ixzz4bmBMUKO7


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Everything about that look is tacky, tacky tacky.


----------



## berrydiva

At what point will she get tired of being passed around by basketball players thirsty for the exposure?


----------



## Jayne1

Her tag-along friend wears the same Kim wig, yet it looks so bad and Kim's, although boring at this point, does look natural.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She is a fashionista worth an estimated $24million - meaning many of her ensembles carry an eye-popping price tag.
> 
> Yet Khloe Kardashian made no exception on Saturday evening as she clad her figure in an outfit carrying a whopping $13,000 price tag to watch boyfriend Tristan Thompson play basketball for the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> The 32-year-old was sure she added a sexy touch by pairing the jumper with just a pair of thigh-high boots, with the sizzling look no doubt a welcome distraction to her boyfriend, 26, who lost out to the LA Clippers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...00-ensemble-Tristan-s-game.html#ixzz4bmBMUKO7



Is that really an LV T-shirt? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

They look like a couple girls who won a bunch of money in Vegas and spent it all at the boutique.  No rhyme or reason to any one item.


----------



## cdtracing

They definitely are of the opinion they're stylin' fashion trend setters when in reality, they look ridiculously stupid.


----------



## WishList986

I'd much rather wear his Gucci bomber


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> They definitely are of the opinion they're stylin' fashion trend setters when in reality, they look ridiculously stupid.


That's mainly because they try to replicate looks from the fashion forward folks like Rihanna but they're all so not fashionable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That look could've been cute if style properly but Khloe doesn't have the sauce...none of them do. It's why they always look stupid.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks like a try-hard mess... as usual. Plus, she's gonna age like milk, already looking 10+ years older than 32.
Tristan has legs like a woman, especially in those tight, skinny jeans.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Tristan has legs like a woman, especially in those tight, skinny jeans.


That's funny!

Those legs are making him a millionaire though.  lol


----------



## terebina786

They straight up look stupid.  It's a basketball game, wear jeans and tee and call it day.


----------



## Sandi.el

Every time I think her outfits can't get any worse she proves me wrong


----------



## guccimamma

she's worth 24 million?  that's all i got out of that article, and i'm stuck on it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

All that sad display of "wealth" and not one iota of taste in the entire outfit.


----------



## V0N1B2

Sasha2012 said:


> She is a fashionista worth an estimated $24million - meaning many of her ensembles carry an eye-popping price tag.
> 
> Yet Khloe Kardashian made no exception on Saturday evening as she clad her figure in an outfit carrying a whopping $13,000 price tag to watch boyfriend Tristan Thompson play basketball for the Cleveland Cavaliers.


Are they just preparing us for the next "robbery" though?  We knew Kim and Kendall weren't known for draping themselves in jewels, but Khloe def advertises.  Damn, she advertises ish she doesn't even have (I'm looking at you "six-pack").
Hopefully Maybe next time they'll take her instead of the jewels.


----------



## lucifers

guccimamma said:


> she's worth 24 million?  that's all i got out of that article, and i'm stuck on it.



im shocked, I thought she was worth more. How much is kylie net worth then.


----------



## Sasha2012

They began dating in July of last year.

And on Saturday, Khloe Kardashian was a supportive girlfriend as she sat courtside at boyfriend Tristan Thompson's game in LA.

The 32-year-old was joined by sister Kourtney and mum Kris Jenner, who appeared to be more interested in her phone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-Cavs-game-Kourtney-Kris.html#ixzz4brwiNNFC


----------



## redney

He's not horrified by that trio sitting courtside for him?


----------



## lanasyogamama

guccimamma said:


> she's worth 24 million?  that's all i got out of that article, and i'm stuck on it.



Me too!!  WTH?


----------



## bagnutt

Sasha2012 said:


> They began dating in July of last year.
> 
> And on Saturday, Khloe Kardashian was a supportive girlfriend as she sat courtside at boyfriend Tristan Thompson's game in LA.
> 
> The 32-year-old was joined by sister Kourtney and mum Kris Jenner, who appeared to be more interested in her phone.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-Cavs-game-Kourtney-Kris.html#ixzz4brwiNNFC



These pics are such a far cry from her photoshopped selfies. Seeing her "in the wild" she's definitely got that Chynna (late wrestler) vibe, kind of mannish, but trying super hard to look feminine. Strip her of the makeup and hair extensions and she looks like a completely different person IRL.


----------



## guccimamma

how long until this guy dumps her? 2 more months?


----------



## poopsie

The guy behind her is cute


----------



## Lounorada

PMK's face is a mess. It looks like it's melting and what's that line across her cheek, from her ear to her nose?


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> PMK's face is a mess. It looks like it's melting and what's that line across her cheek, from her ear to her nose?


Oh, good catch! I didn't even notice it.

Fillers drooping into the wrong spot on the face?  Or makeup that ran in a funny direction?  Fillers dropping is funnier to me.


----------



## Irishgal

^ That I believe is the outline of a sub malar cheek implant.


----------



## poopsie

I thought it was warpaint


----------



## StopHammertime

Whatever it is it looks extremely uncomfortable


----------



## lanasyogamama

Irishgal said:


> ^ That I believe is the outline of a sub malar cheek implant.


Seriously?


----------



## Irishgal

lanasyogamama said:


> Seriously?



Yep. See the photo? That is more or less where they sit. They place them over the bone but not all the way up to the eye of course. 

I think they can soften this with fillers but under harsh real non photoshopped light they can be pretty obvious. They have various shapes and sizes, small like below and larger. Some are more round and some longer and wider. 

By the way I pulled that photo off the implant manufacturer website.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, good catch! I didn't even notice it.
> 
> Fillers drooping into the wrong spot on the face?  Or makeup that ran in a funny direction?  Fillers dropping is funnier to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640330


Yeah, it isn't just caked-on makeup. That's something happening _under _the skin, looks swollen and nasty.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Irishgal said:


> Yep. See the photo? That is more or less where they sit. They place them over the bone but not all the way up to the eye of course.
> 
> I think they can soften this with fillers but under harsh real non photoshopped light they can be pretty obvious. They have various shapes and sizes, small like below and larger. Some are more round and some longer and wider.
> 
> By the way I pulled that photo off the implant manufacturer website.
> 
> View attachment 3640469


Thanks for explaining.  I'm horrified.


----------



## Irishgal

lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks for explaining.  I'm horrified.



Here is another example. I love Joan Jett. But never ever did she have that big chunk of volume on her cheek, not even when she was with The Runaways at 16 years old. 

Ok back to topic. Sorry.


----------



## poopsie

They are going to look like Madame if they aren't careful


----------



## lanasyogamama

Irishgal said:


> Here is another example. I love Joan Jett. But never ever did she have that big chunk of volume on her cheek, not even when she was with The Runaways at 16 years old.
> 
> Ok back to topic. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640607


Yikes.  I mean, I see why they're tempted, I have a bit of a thin face, but that just looks bad.


----------



## Irishgal

lanasyogamama said:


> Yikes.  I mean, I see why they're tempted, I have a bit of a thin face, but that just looks bad.



Yes and in the interest of full disclosure lol I have a thin face and for about 2 days considered cheek implants until everyone I knew talked me out of it. [emoji43]


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> Yes and in the interest of full disclosure lol I have a thin face and for about 2 days considered cheek implants until everyone I knew talked me out of it. [emoji43]


Please don't lol.


----------



## Irishgal

White Orchid said:


> Please don't lol.



I won't! It was a short term weird idea. It's over now lol.


----------



## bagnutt

Irishgal said:


> Yep. See the photo? That is more or less where they sit. They place them over the bone but not all the way up to the eye of course.
> 
> I think they can soften this with fillers but under harsh real non photoshopped light they can be pretty obvious. They have various shapes and sizes, small like below and larger. Some are more round and some longer and wider.
> 
> By the way I pulled that photo off the implant manufacturer website.
> 
> View attachment 3640469



Ew, it looks like they installed momager's implant upside down! Her boyfriend, that Cory dude, is probably scared to touch her Franken-face.


----------



## guccimamma

Irishgal said:


> Yes and in the interest of full disclosure lol I have a thin face and for about 2 days considered cheek implants until everyone I knew talked me out of it. [emoji43]



me too,  i've even thought they could put something in to make me a more angular jawbone....of course this has never been discussed with a professional.


----------



## redney

bagnutt said:


> Ew, it looks like they installed momager's implant upside down! Her boyfriend, that Cory dude, is probably scared to touch her Franken-face.


Her face isn't the reason why he's scared to touch her [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

PMK's face is scary!!  It's obviously an implant & a very bad job PS job to boot!!  I'm about a year older than her & wouldn't consider doing that!  She's beginning to look like a muppet!!  @poopsie the Madame comment made me spit out my wine!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> ^ That I believe is the outline of a sub malar cheek implant.


It's for sure a raised line of something from under the skin. Yuck.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> PMK's face is scary!!  It's obviously an implant & a very bad job PS job to boot!!  I'm about a year older than her & wouldn't consider doing that!  She's beginning to look like a muppet!!  @poopsie the Madame comment made me spit out my wine!!!!


Madame The Puppet!!!


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> Here is another example. I love Joan Jett. But never ever did she have that big chunk of volume on her cheek, not even when she was with The Runaways at 16 years old.
> 
> Ok back to topic. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640607



OMG - this is so wrong. Why would anybody do this to themselves?


----------



## VickyB

bagnutt said:


> Ew, it looks like they installed momager's implant upside down! Her boyfriend, that Cory dude, is probably scared to touch her Franken-face.



I think he's scared to touch much more than just her face.


----------



## poopsie

cdtracing said:


> PMK's face is scary!!  It's obviously an implant & a very bad job PS job to boot!!  I'm about a year older than her & wouldn't consider doing that!  She's beginning to look like a muppet!!  @poopsie the Madame comment made me spit out my wine!!!!



Sorry!
I was tempted to post that photo of Madame over on Kris' thread a few days ago when those pictures were posted of her with her mouth gaping....................I could swear that they are the spitting (pun intended) image of each other


----------



## terebina786

OMG that line on her face gives me the creeps.  I don't have an issue with PS but at some point you have to let yourself age gracefully.  I mean which doctor is saying this looks good?!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> They are going to look like Madame if they aren't careful
> View attachment 3640660



*snort* I think that ship sailed already...


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian loves to show off her size four body.

And Tuesday was no different as the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star posed in a skintight black dress and black lace-up kinky boots.

In her caption the reality diva - who dates NBA standout Tristan Thompson - said she feels 'blessed' for the life she has.

These photos were posted just after Khloe talked about being annoyed with how stores stock only small sizes.

When she was younger she would be shamed when shopping with tinier Kim and Kourtney.

The 32-year-old beauty told Grazia: 'When I used to shop at high-end boutiques for jeans with my sisters, they would ask for waist size 28 or 26.

'I would ask for a 31 and the sales assistants would look at me, make this hissing sound and reply, "We don't carry that size here."

'It made me feel so embarrassed and ashamed that for a long time in my life I didn't wear denim... It does scar. I've held on to those words for so long.'

She has since teamed up with Emma Grede to launch her line Good American, which offers a more diverse size range of 4 to 28.

This is not the first time she has talked about snooty shop girls.

Last April she said: 'When I was younger, I remember going into an expensive clothing store, and I asked for a size 12 and they said, "Oh, we don’t have something that big." I’m like, first of all, f*** you. But like, it’s not what you say, it’s how you say it.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...size-four-body-tight-dress.html#ixzz4byvphCa8


----------



## StopHammertime

Size four...


----------



## YSoLovely

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian loves to show off her size four body.
> 
> And Tuesday was no different as the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star posed in a skintight black dress and black lace-up kinky boots.
> 
> In her caption the reality diva - who dates NBA standout Tristan Thompson - said she feels 'blessed' for the life she has.
> 
> These photos were posted just after Khloe talked about being annoyed with how stores stock only small sizes.
> 
> When she was younger she would be shamed when shopping with tinier Kim and Kourtney.
> 
> The 32-year-old beauty told Grazia: 'When I used to shop at high-end boutiques for jeans with my sisters, they would ask for waist size 28 or 26.
> 
> 'I would ask for a 31 and the sales assistants would look at me, make this hissing sound and reply, "We don't carry that size here."
> 
> 'It made me feel so embarrassed and ashamed that for a long time in my life I didn't wear denim... It does scar. I've held on to those words for so long.'
> 
> She has since teamed up with Emma Grede to launch her line Good American, which offers a more diverse size range of 4 to 28.
> 
> This is not the first time she has talked about snooty shop girls.
> 
> Last April she said: 'When I was younger, I remember going into an expensive clothing store, and I asked for a size 12 and they said, "Oh, we don’t have something that big." I’m like, first of all, f*** you. But like, it’s not what you say, it’s how you say it.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...size-four-body-tight-dress.html#ixzz4byvphCa8




Not even Khloe believes that those are her actual legs...


----------



## afsweet

wonder how many pairs of spanx she needs to wear to get into a size 4


----------



## mkr

"It's not work when you love what you do."

What is she doing exactly?


----------



## pixiejenna

Did she mean size 14 buy forgot the 1? Why must you lie about your size? We all get it you where the "fat" sister and it sucked. It probably would have sucked less if you where taught to value things other than your looks.


----------



## pursegrl12

I love how the blank space between her arms and hips are like a light blue...they picked the wrong infill color.....


----------



## V0N1B2

pixiejenna said:


> It probably would have sucked less if you where taught to value things other than your looks.


This. All damn day.


----------



## poopsie

That last pic........Her head looks yuuuuuuge!!!!!!!


----------



## Viva La Fashion

mkr said:


> "It's not work when you love what you do."
> 
> What is she doing exactly?


the constant visit to the gym aka the doctor office


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Post the un-photoshopped pics if it's real, Khloe.


----------



## Lounorada

There she is standing in the corner again...


----------



## mkr

Can't she at least throw in some props so it looks like a real photo shoot?


----------



## Hobbsy

pursegrl12 said:


> I love how the blank space between her arms and hips are like a light blue...they picked the wrong infill color.....


Yep, different color than the wall behind her!


----------



## Hobbsy

Size 4 my ass!


----------



## TC1

^ Yours may very well be, hers is more like a 12


----------



## berrydiva

TC1 said:


> ^ Yours may very well be, hers is more like a 12


She's not a 12...wasn't when I saw her....she's not a 4 though.


----------



## arnott

If she's size 4 what do Kim and Kourtney claim to be?


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> "It's not work when you love what you do."
> 
> What is she doing exactly?



Get glammed up and take pictures standing in a corner!


----------



## guccimamma

why does she always tie a giant flannel blanket around her waist when she leaves the house?


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> why does she always tie a giant flannel blanket around her waist when she leaves the house?


Because she needs to remind the homies that she still has a little Compton in her yo. lol

She's a herb.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> why does she always tie a giant flannel blanket around her waist when she leaves the house?



Because selfish Kim has cornered the market on coats, jackets and capes to cover her own ginormous a$$.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> Because she needs to remind the homies that she still has a little Compton in her yo. lol
> 
> She's a herb.



Ha the closest thing she's come to Compton is driving down the 710 freeway or the 105. 
Or maybe listening to NWA in her moms house in Calabasas while taking selfies.


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> Ha the closest thing she's come to Compton is driving down the 710 freeway or the 105.
> Or maybe listening to NWA in her moms house in Calabasas while taking selfies.


" dead "


----------



## DC-Cutie

is 4 the magical number these days?  First it was Momma June claiming she was a 4 and now Khloe...  if they are both 4, them I'm a -00


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian seems to be obsessed with her body these days.

On Tuesday the 32-year-old reality star talked about how shop girls used to shame her for being a size 12; she is now a size four.

And the next day the Keeping Up With The Kardashians standout quoted a line from Clueless where Alicia Silverstone's character Cher says: 'I feel like such a heifer. I had two bowls of Special K, 3 pieces of turkey bacon, a handful of popcorn, 5 peanut butter M&M's and like 3 pieces of licorice.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shes-chest-quotes-Clueless.html#ixzz4c55OZlDW


----------



## TC1

She is indeed "Clueless" if she thinks she really looks like that photoshopped & filtered to the enth degree photo.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> She is indeed "Clueless" if she thinks she really looks like that photoshopped & filtered to the enth degree photo.



I was just thinking / wondering about that.  Which Khloe does she see in the mirror?  

Speaking of that, my 40 something husband was looking at me the other day without his glasses, then put them on and said 'whoa, you look different!" and I said "well take them off again, I need the filtering!"


----------



## DC-Cutie

when you start counting M&Ms & Twizzlers that when I know you aren't even close to telling the truth


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's a joke.


----------



## mkr

Ya know, there are people who truly struggle with their weight and will never look like Khloe does(even though it's all smoke and mirrors).  And she says she feels like a heifer.  Khloe you are such a role model and inspiration for all the anorexic and bulemic young girls who want to be just like you. I want to smack you every time you open your big fat mouth about how hard you work to look like you do.  

I feel better now.


----------



## berrydiva

She's so corny.


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> Ha the closest thing she's come to Compton is driving down the 710 freeway or the 105.
> Or maybe listening to NWA in her moms house in Calabasas while taking selfies.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> is 4 the magical number these days?  First it was Momma June claiming she was a 4 and now Khloe...  if they are both 4, them I'm a -00


----------



## Sasha2012

She's obviously invested countless hours at the gym.

And Khloe Kardashian was not afraid of putting all her results on display in a fitted velvet outfit as she stepped out in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 32-year-old highlighted her svelte torso in a clingy black velvet top with a deep neckline that flashed some skin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...s-physique-plunging-outfit.html#ixzz4c6YPdZ4X


----------



## Longchamp

Loved reading all the  posts.  Was OOT for all that went on in LA.
Tristan went to see his son finally and baby's momma.  And there was some hanky panky. Khloe 
Notice how almost all the cavs team GFs, wives and families all traveled to LA for the two games. No one paying Khloe et al any attention.

More Kardashian curse. Tristan was elbowed in the mouth and suffered 2 subluxed teeth (pushed back).
He had orthodontics/braces applied to realign and try to save them.

He's young and stupid. Hopefully he puts his manhood in his pants and listens to Lebron's advice.
Tristan will never get the endorsements that follow the other players. He's an average player, his game is hurting last several weeks and he does terrible media. Maybe he is using khloe for attn.


----------



## berrydiva

If anything is a give away to your fake behind it's losing weight an your butt being the same size. That is not gym weight loss.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That Pepto-Bismol birkin gotta go.


----------



## bisousx

She looks good.

I remember way back when I looked good in skintight satin. Oh wait, that was never...


----------



## terebina786

bisousx said:


> She looks good.
> 
> I remember way back when I looked good in skintight satin. Oh wait, that was never...



Well the dress she's wearing is a poly/spandex blend lol.


----------



## guccimamma

god, do something with your life/brain...lady. you are a 32 year old NBA groupie.

its'a tremendous effort for you to keep looking good.  use your millions to be a good person, help at an animal shelter..get an education.

just a couple hours a day, and you could be a somewhat likable human being.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That Pepto-Bismol birkin gotta go.



I hate it.


----------



## clevercat

Sasha2012 said:


> She's obviously invested countless hours at the gym.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was not afraid of putting all her results on display in a fitted velvet outfit as she stepped out in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> The 32-year-old highlighted her svelte torso in a clingy black velvet top with a deep neckline that flashed some skin.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...s-physique-plunging-outfit.html#ixzz4c6YPdZ4X


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> god, do something with your life/brain...lady. you are a 32 year old NBA groupie.
> 
> its'a tremendous effort for you to keep looking good.  use your millions to be a good person, help at an animal shelter..get an education.
> 
> just a couple hours a day, and you could be a somewhat likable human being.


Think she's happy being passed around the NBA.


----------



## Ginger Tea

They must call the paparazzi to let them know they're using the toilet. Such an attention hog.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> Think she's happy being passed around the NBA.



they probably auction off the rights in the locker room.  like a draft trade.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> they probably auction off the rights in the locker room.  like a draft trade.


 They don't respect her....that much I know from someone in the league first hand.


----------



## guccimamma

berrydiva said:


> They don't respect her....that much I know from someone in the league first hand.



i can't imagine anyone respects her.


----------



## mkr

I wonder what people think that meet her and see how over drawn her lips are?  She can fake bigazz lips far away but up close?


----------



## Longchamp

berrydiva said:


> They don't respect her....that much I know from someone in the league first hand.



You got that right. Did you read Harden's interview in SI? He's having the best year of his career now that he's Post Khloe.


----------



## grazia

Khloe is looking good lately


----------



## Shoppinmel

Ginger Tea said:


> They must call the paparazzi to let them know they're using the toilet. Such an attention hog.



They definitely must. My aunt posted Tuesday that there was a bunch of paparazzi outside her office building because there was a Kardashian was in the building. Here's what she said, "it was so obviously staged... she waited for them to get into position, then she got out of her car...and the best part was she had big black sunglasses on and used her hand to cover her face...now that is what I call "drama".


----------



## White Orchid

grazia said:


> Khloe is looking good lately


Anyone can look good with the right amount of filter and on point lighting.  Please don't force me to show you photos of her, au naturale.


----------



## cdtracing

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> That Pepto-Bismol birkin gotta go.



From my mind to your mouth!!  I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's always interesting to me how girlfriends/wives, whatever always get blamed when a player gives a less than stellar performance on the court but never get credit for the player doing well....


----------



## guccimamma

think how good we all could look if we didn't have any commitments in life...other than gym and selfies, and hair.


----------



## mkr

guccimamma said:


> think how good we all could look if we didn't have any commitments in life...other than gym and selfies, and hair.


Don't forget we need a bunch of money or we'd all be a bunch of loads.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just had my pic taken with a somewhat famous comedienne, and it made me want a hair and makeup person so bad!


----------



## Ginger Tea

cdtracing said:


> From my mind to your mouth!!  I was thinking the same thing!!



Me too


----------



## Sasha2012

She's dedicated to her workout regime, and often shows her fitness routines to her devoted Snapchat followers.

And on Saturday morning, Khloe Kardashian was spotted heading to Cycle House in West Hollywood - all in the name of charity.

The 32-year-old rocked Nike gear from head to toe for the Make March Matter event, which raised money for The Children's Hospital Of Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-svelte-physique-leggings.html#ixzz4cRjJciKQ


----------



## mkr

Hmm, I didn't see her actually exercising.  If we don't see it, it didn't happen.  At least when it comes to the K's.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks 100% FINE, but literally 2x the size of the insta pics she posts.


----------



## gillianna

Why is she covering her revenge body with a long shirt?  Maybe because it is the opposite of her instragram photoshop pictures.  I never saw a size 4 look like this.


----------



## guccimamma

compare noses from the 2 sets of photos....photoshopped and caught in the wild.


----------



## Esizzle

For the amount of "exercise" she has been doing, the size of her body does not match what she claims. of course the khlozilla fake massive butt does not help her body proportions.


----------



## Esizzle

guccimamma said:


> compare noses from the 2 sets of photos....photoshopped and caught in the wild.


YES! Definitely got a new nose job and new lip fillers. Not attractive at all. 
And how does she think those long pointy nails are attractive or hygienic?


----------



## pixiejenna

Those people couldn't have looked less interested in her if they tried, probably because they actually worked out. Heck even after a real work out they look better than she dose fully made up.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Why not wear the cropped hoodie without the t-shirt to show off that *size 4* body and baby abs, Khloe?


----------



## YSoLovely

I can't get over the legs/thighs to hips/butt ratio


----------



## lanasyogamama

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Why not wear the cropped hoodie without the t-shirt to show off that *size 4* body and baby abs, Khloe?



Because she's so modest and humble!


----------



## guccimamma

look at her coaching everyone on their bikes, like she's some kind of fitness expert.  they are all in great shape and wearing appropriate exercise gear, while she's covered up head to toe.

but, when she's at home with her selfies and photoshop...she's all about the skin.

good god.  does she really have followers, or just people who mock her.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks ridiculous with that top pulled down. Her body looks so out of proportion and artificial.
It must be exhausting when getting dressed every day, having to find ways to hide your camel-toe and fake behind. Sad.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Because she's so modest and humble!


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> I can't get over the legs/thighs to hips/butt ratio


Exactly.  So out of whack.  You can see that the lady with the plaits has a better and more proportional body.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been speaking out on her body insecurities.

But Khloe Kardashian looked full of confidence as she showed off her incredible figure in another glam look on Monday.

The reality star posed for some sizzling Instagram snaps in a super chic white jumpsuit which highlighted her trim frame to perfection.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-svelte-figure-jumpsuit.html#ixzz4ccsIQfgh


----------



## cdtracing

She needs to work on her calves; they're so out of proportion to her thick thighs & big fake azz.  The instagram pics of her in the white jumpsuit are so photoshopped.  Her face looks so much slimmer & totally different from the so called "work out" pap shots.  This girl is a laughing stock but I'm sure she thinks people are just laughing with her.


----------



## berrydiva

I usually can't be bothered with commenting on their editing of pics because so many people do it on IG that it's almost the rule at this point that no one cares.....but that first pic is stretched soooo much it looks stupid.


----------



## DiorT

She always poses in that corner lately, must be a good backdrop for the photoshop.


----------



## Lounorada

A mess...

Tumblr


----------



## guccimamma

DiorT said:


> She always poses in that corner lately, must be a good backdrop for the photoshop.



in a photo a few pages back, you could see the ladder off to the side.  it must be her special corner with special lights and ladders.

she probably gets to write it off as a home office deduction.


----------



## Irishgal

I feel almost bad for her. So much effort to try various outfits, photoshopping techniques, lighting, spanx, wigs, pads, extensions, fake eyelashes and God help us all now blue eyeshadow on that lower eye area. And yet... no one buying her goods.


----------



## guccimamma

Irishgal said:


> I feel almost bad for her. So much effort to try various outfits, photoshopping techniques, lighting, spanx, wigs, pads, extensions, fake eyelashes and God help us all now blue eyeshadow on that lower eye area. And yet... no one buying her goods.



yes, must be horrible to grow up in that family.  her real dad probably sold the rights to her.  the man who raised her (probably the best influence of all) died.  stepdad turned into a woman.

those are just the men.....

girl never had a chance being the ugly one.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sold the rights?

I know it's all gossip and BS in these threads but it's funny to me that people call her an ogre, 'the ugly one', etc but in the same breath criticize her not loving herself, being desperate for attention/validation. Funny how that works...

Anyway, whoever photoshops her pics needs to stop making her head look like  It's not cute.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Sold the rights?
> 
> I know it's all gossip and BS in these threads but it's funny to me that people call her an ogre, 'the ugly one', etc but in the same breath criticize her not loving herself, being desperate for attention/validation. Funny how that works...
> 
> Anyway, whoever photoshops her pics needs to stop making her head look like  It's not cute.



Not only the photoshop. Who ever has been doing her makeup needs to take a breath and relax...they make her look like Caitlyn junior sometimes...I saw her face in a confessional on the show one time ...I'm not exaggerating, she literally looked like a scary clown ... 

And I usually like the blue lower eye look but it looks a bit off on khloe...


----------



## guccimamma

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> *Sold the rights?*
> 
> I know it's all gossip and BS in these threads but it's funny to me that people call her an ogre, 'the ugly one', etc but in the same breath criticize her not loving herself, being desperate for attention/validation. Funny how that works...
> 
> Anyway, whoever photoshops her pics needs to stop making her head look like  It's not cute.



you don't think the guy was paid to keep quiet? i'm sure there was some kind of arrangement.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

guccimamma said:


> you don't think the guy was paid to keep quiet? i'm sure there was some kind of arrangement.



Nah, I don't...but I also think that 9/10 Rob is her father. Even if he isn't, he raised her as such and she considers him her daddy and that's all that should matter.


----------



## berrydiva

If some other guy is out there knowing he's Khloe's dad, he'd make far more money selling the story. I doubt someone sold the rights to kept quiet. Even if someone else is her father, that is a secret Kris is taking to the grave.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> yes, must be horrible to grow up in that family.  her real dad probably sold the rights to her.  the man who raised her (probably the best influence of all) died.  stepdad turned into a woman.


That's funny. It is odd that the hairdresser just stepped aside... Kris keeps going to him, so maybe that was part of the agreement.


----------



## White Orchid

Irishgal said:


> I feel almost bad for her. So much effort to try various outfits, photoshopping techniques, lighting, spanx, wigs, pads, extensions, fake eyelashes and God help us all now blue eyeshadow on that lower eye area. And yet... no one buying her goods.


I almost do too, lol.


----------



## nashpoo

Am I the only one that's in love with her pink Birkin  If I were to ever get a Birkin it would be that shade of pink haha.


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> Not only the photoshop. Who ever has been doing her makeup needs to take a breath and relax...they make her look like Caitlyn junior sometimes...I saw her face in a confessional on the show one time ...I'm not exaggerating, she literally looked like a scary clown ...
> 
> And I usually like the blue lower eye look but it looks a bit off on khloe...



Tweegy you are back


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What happened to that story with the hairdresser Alex? It was big a few years ago and then just fizzled out.


----------



## White Orchid

nashpoo said:


> Am I the only one that's in love with her pink Birkin  If I were to ever get a Birkin it would be that shade of pink haha.


Yes.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> A mess...
> 
> Tumblr


Imma just put this here.


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> A mess...
> 
> Tumblr



You can see the makeup caked onto her nose.     Her nose and forehead are darker than the rest of her face.


----------



## tweegy

morgan20 said:


> Tweegy you are back



[emoji854]


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> yes, must be horrible to grow up in that family.  her real dad probably sold the rights to her.  the man who raised her (probably the best influence of all) died.  stepdad turned into a woman.
> 
> those are just the men.....
> 
> girl never had a chance being the ugly one.


Honestly, I don't think any of them are beauties.  They all look plastic to me....Khloe no more than the rest of them.  Kourtney looks the least plastic but I don't consider her really pretty. They all have different looks & body structure. IMO, Khloe does have an advantage being taller than her sisters. Her height may work out better for her as she ages.  That is if she'll stop with all the body modifications. Her, Kim,  & Kylie need to stop with the butt enlargements. As short as Kim is, she's going to need to pull a wagon behind her when she get old just to haul the butt around.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian has the kind of curves that never quit.

The 32-year-old celeb looked trendy and terrific in light-washed, ripped jeans which expertly hugged her prominent posterior, spotted in Calabasas on Tuesday.

The California girl kept a low profile while out, hiding her eyes in mirrored gold sunglasses as she left brother-in-law Kanye West's recording studio and office.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-backside-skin-tight-denim.html#ixzz4cjHluX3x


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Anyway, those boots are fug.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I was thinking of getting that LV backpack at some point, now I'm not so sure. It doesn't look AS good as it seemed, or maybe because Khloe's outfit is too colorful and loud and kinda makes it all look too busy?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her bum looks horrible in those jeans


----------



## knasarae

I don't understand why the jeans have to be so tight.  That can't be comfortable.


----------



## terebina786

At least she makes those boots look better than Kim.


----------



## berrydiva

I like her jacket. Those boots look tragic.


----------



## madamefifi

I watched about 7 minutes of their show the other night (which brings "time spent watching KUWTK" to about 11 minutes). It was the one when Khloe went on the Ellen show as family spokesperson, because she's so totally, like, articulate or whatever,  literally, and then she and PMK were being driven home afterwards. Khloe was so flat and unresponsive while Kris struggled to express her deep emotions about the Paris event, she seemed like even she is bored with herself.  Then they get home or something and Kim is talking about staying under the radar and driving North to school (?!?! Pics or it didn't happen, Kimbo ) and I just. Could. Not. Anymore.  How anyone could waste their time watching this piffle is beyond me.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian has the kind of curves that never quit.
> 
> The 32-year-old celeb looked trendy and terrific in light-washed, ripped jeans which expertly hugged her prominent posterior, spotted in Calabasas on Tuesday.
> 
> The California girl kept a low profile while out, hiding her eyes in mirrored gold sunglasses as she left brother-in-law Kanye West's recording studio and office.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-backside-skin-tight-denim.html#ixzz4cjHluX3x



Looks like they all got pairs of those fugly boots. That's all I got.


----------



## arnott

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was thinking of getting that LV backpack at some point, now I'm not so sure. It doesn't look AS good as it seemed, or maybe because Khloe's outfit is too colorful and loud and kinda makes it all look too busy?



I think this one looks better on her than the black and red one.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian is spotted leaving a studio in Calabasas, California on March 29, 2017. During a recent interview Khloe's ex husband Lamar Odom revealed that he cheated on Khloe saying, "If there is one thing I regret when I was married, it was having multiple affairs with different women. That wasn't the stand-up thing to do. I wish I could have kept my d*ck in my pants."





















Zimbio


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's trendy but I can't get with the bodysuit and denim look...it looks weird to me.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It's trendy but I can't get with the bodysuit and denim look...it looks weird to me.


I've been wearing bodysuits and jeans since the 90s...just aged myself lol...but I always wear a belt with that outfit because I've never liked the way it looked without one.


----------



## White Orchid

When your jeans are that ridiculously tight that your thighs protrude through the holes.  Gross.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> When your jeans are that ridiculously tight that your thighs protrude through the holes.  Gross.



That's the first thing I noticed.    They are oozing out of the holes!         Wonder what her thighs looks like when she takes the jeans off!


----------



## raffifi

White Orchid said:


> When your jeans are that ridiculously tight that your thighs protrude through the holes.  Gross.


but sizing up would mean size 6 and we all know she's only a size 4


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> That's the first thing I noticed.    They are oozing out of the holes!         Wonder what her thighs looks like when she takes the jeans off!


Like Kim's feet I imagine.  Except that Khloe ain't preggers.


----------



## terebina786

The bodysuit + Jean trend doesn't bother me (it's super uncomfortable especially when you have to pee)... The trend of those jean bottoms kill me though.  It just looks SO stupid.  Mind you I have jeans with a raw hem but that muppet-mess at the bottom just irks my soul.


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> When your jeans are that ridiculously tight that your thighs protrude through the holes.  Gross.





arnott said:


> That's the first thing I noticed.    They are oozing out of the holes!         Wonder what her thighs looks like when she takes the jeans off!



We're on the same page on this!!  That was the first thing I noticed.  I think the whole outfit is a mess.  I know a lot of people  like the bodysuit with jeans look but I've never been a fan.  I'm all for comfort but it's not a comfortable look to me, especially if one has to go to the bathroom.  I don't care for jumpsuits for the same reason.  Not a fan of having to get almost completely undressed just to go to the bathroom.


----------



## WishList986

I actually am loving these shoes


----------



## arnott

cdtracing said:


> We're on the same page on this!!  That was the first thing I noticed.  I think the whole outfit is a mess.  I know a lot of people  like the bodysuit with jeans look but I've never been a fan.  I'm all for comfort but it's not a comfortable look to me, especially if one has to go to the bathroom.  I don't care for jumpsuits for the same reason.  *Not a fan of having to get almost completely undressed just to go to the bathroom.*



I never wore bodysuits but I remember in the 90s there were snaps at the bottom so you could go to the washroom!           I don't think that has changed?

I agree about jumpsuits!


----------



## terebina786

arnott said:


> I never wore bodysuits but I remember in the 90s there were snaps at the bottom so you could go to the washroom!           I don't think that has changed?
> 
> I agree about jumpsuits!



Oh yeah there are still snaps.. I made the mistake of wearing one to work once... NEVER again lol


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> We're on the same page on this!!  That was the first thing I noticed.  I think the whole outfit is a mess.  I know a lot of people  like the bodysuit with jeans look but I've never been a fan.  I'm all for comfort but it's not a comfortable look to me, especially if one has to go to the bathroom.  I don't care for jumpsuits for the same reason.  Not a fan of having to get almost completely undressed just to go to the bathroom.


Why do you have to get undressed? Bodysuits have gusset bottoms. I fine them really comfortable...works for babies lol. Why do you find them uncomfortable?

Jumpsuits are definitely annoying when you have to use the bathroom.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't have the right body type for body suits, my waist isn't defined.


----------



## guccimamma

i guess when you enlarge your a$$ to meteoric proportions, it makes your waist look smaller.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> I've been wearing bodysuits and jeans since the 90s...just aged myself lol...but I always wear a belt with that outfit because I've never liked the way it looked without one.



As a kid in the 90s I wore them, too. A bodysuit with bibs, shorts, skirts, etc. It was cute (and comfortable) then, just isn't as cute to me now, lol.



terebina786 said:


> The bodysuit + Jean trend doesn't bother me (it's super uncomfortable especially when you have to pee)... The trend of those jean bottoms kill me though.  It just looks SO stupid.  Mind you I have jeans with a raw hem but that muppet-mess at the bottom just irks my soul.



Khloe's Good American jeans are a copycat of the 3x1 fringe ones. I tried a pair on and didn't like how they looked on me but I've seen them look cute on other people. It's def not something everyone can wear... I personally prefer fringe on shorts, it's cuter.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Why do you have to get undressed? Bodysuits have gusset bottoms. I fine them really comfortable...works for babies lol. Why do you find them uncomfortable?
> 
> Jumpsuits are definitely annoying when you have to use the bathroom.



I just find having to undo & redo the snaps to be a pain.  Especially if I have to pee real bad. LOL  I have a couple of body shaper body suit that I wear on occasion but not often because getting those snaps back together is aggravating.   It's probably just me & my personal preferences.  I'm not as slim as I use to be!


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> I just find having to undo & redo the snaps to be a pain.  Especially if I have to pee real bad. LOL  I have a couple of body shaper body suit that I wear on occasion but not often because getting those snaps back together is aggravating.   It's probably just me & my personal preferences.  I'm not as slim as I use to be!


lol when you have to go bad, it is annoying.  I usually just yank it real hard when I have to go bad....but then again all clothes are annoying when you have to pee bad. All of a sudden that cute outfit you loved you start cursing and hating. Lol


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> lol when you have to go bad, it is annoying.  I usually just yank it real hard when I have to go bad....but then again all clothes are annoying when you have to pee bad. All of a sudden that cute outfit you loved you start cursing and hating. Lol


You got that right!!!


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> We're on the same page on this!!  That was the first thing I noticed.  I think the whole outfit is a mess.  I know a lot of people  like the bodysuit with jeans look but I've never been a fan.  I'm all for comfort but it's not a comfortable look to me, especially if one has to go to the bathroom.  I don't care for jumpsuits for the same reason.  Not a fan of having to get almost completely undressed just to go to the bathroom.


I can't lie.  I used to love the look and did it myself lol.  But it was the early 90s and I had the body for it.  Then


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Why do you have to get undressed? Bodysuits have gusset bottoms. I fine them really comfortable...works for babies lol. Why do you find them uncomfortable?
> 
> Jumpsuits are definitely annoying when you have to use the bathroom.



You're right, it works for babies, because they pee in their diapers [emoji14]


----------



## kkfiregirl

I like her latest look. If I saw a woman walk by me with that outfit on, I would admire her.


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> Oh yeah there are still snaps.. *I made the mistake of wearing one to work once... NEVER again lol*



Why?


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Why not wear the cropped hoodie without the t-shirt to show off that *size 4* body and baby abs, Khloe?



Saw this ad today and thought, "So that's how Khloe's hoodie is supposed to be worn!"


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Saw this ad today and thought, "So that's how Khloe's hoodie is supposed to be worn!"


Khloe wishes she had this body and face.


----------



## lanasyogamama

But Julianne has exercised "for real" her whole life.


----------



## terebina786

arnott said:


> Why?



I had meetings all morning.. Coffee + water and I had to pee SOOOOOOOOO badly.  But then I had to do up the snaps again which took forever.


----------



## Sasha2012

Kim and Khloe Kardashian are seen stopping for lunch in Los Angeles after leaving a studio in Culver City, California on March 31, 2017.





















Zimbio


----------



## Sandi.el

That a$$ is literally the size of a donkey's ars. She's ruined that LV bag for me. 

Kim looks ridiculous also.


The one thing I do like, is how that body guard looks like he's asking himself "why did I get a job with these 2?"


----------



## berrydiva

Those jeans are a mess. Her upper thighs in proportion to that tragic behind she's carrying is a mess.


----------



## berrydiva

Sandi.el said:


> That a$$ is literally the size of a donkey's ars. She's ruined that LV bag for me.
> 
> Kim looks ridiculous also.
> 
> 
> The one thing I do like, is how that body guard looks like he's asking himself "why did I get a job with these 2?"


Nothing wrong with a donkey ass as long as it's proportional aka natural.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> Kim and Khloe Kardashian are seen stopping for lunch in Los Angeles after leaving a studio in Culver City, California on March 31, 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zimbio



Her ass in the 2nd pic looks so odd.   It looks hard like cement yet slightly droopy.     Also, the side seam of her jeans looks like it's bursting.   I now think I know why Khloe wears jeans so tight - to keep her ass from sagging.   As for the bottom hem of her jeans she looks she got attacked by a bunch of small dogs.


----------



## Tivo

They look bloated


----------



## dangerouscurves

DC-Cutie said:


> is 4 the magical number these days?  First it was Momma June claiming she was a 4 and now Khloe...  if they are both 4, them I'm a -00



I saw the pictures in the article where Mama June said she was size 4 and I thought, 'Bish, just because you're stupid doesn't mean everyone is'.


----------



## anitalilac

dangerouscurves said:


> I saw the pictures in the article where Mama June said she was size 4 and I thought, 'Bish, just because you're stupid doesn't mean everyone is'.


----------



## Jayne1

So this behind was a work in progress?  You go what, once a week, or once a month to the doctor and he moves the fat around? I'm assuming it takes over a year to get the final result, if a final result is ever such a thing for a K.  Or even a half K like Khloe.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have worn head-to-toe black, but there was nothing basic about this star's flight look.

Khloe Kardashian made a bold and slightly odd fashion statement as she flew out of Los Angeles, California, late Friday night.

The 32-year-old almost embraced a casual look so that she was comfortable for her flight but could not help but add a little out-there Kardashian flare.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unusual-fur-jacket-fly-LAX.html#ixzz4d2CbTfjY


----------



## FlipDiver

Jacket arms inspiration


----------



## arnott

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3653738
> 
> 
> Jacket arms inspiration



Spot   on!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 3653738
> 
> 
> Jacket arms inspiration


----------



## Longchamp

Please help me find an eligible bachelor that wants to get married, have children, enjoys fat injected butts, being on reality TV, wouldn't mind an over bearing MIL, likes the challenge of seducing a woman wearing tight jeans and body suits.
He could propose to Khloe on national TV at a cavs finals game on a Sunday as lead in to her show and live happily ever after.  
The Kardashian Kurse is real and we are desperate to kick her in the tush back to LA.


----------



## mkr

Isn't she still dating Tristan?


----------



## Ginger Tea

It makes no sense...nothing real about this family. Eyelashes - fake. Butt - fake. Breasts - fake. Lips - fake. What's left? Oh, toes - real.


----------



## mkr

Ginger Tea said:


> It makes no sense...nothing real about this family. Eyelashes - fake. Butt - fake. Breasts - fake. Lips - fake. What's left? Oh, toes - real.


As far as we know....


----------



## Ginger Tea

mkr said:


> As far as we know....



Ha! You got me. LOL


----------



## grazia

White Orchid said:


> Anyone can look good with the right amount of filter and on point lighting.  Please don't force me to show you photos of her, au naturale.



Sorry, but why would you do that? I myself have pics of myself that I'm not proud of. So no need.


----------



## terebina786

I'm wearing these ripped up jeans to a concert and they're fine when I stand but as I'm sitting my thigh fat is bulging out.... it made me think of this thread lol #thickthighproblems


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> I'm wearing these ripped up jeans to a concert and they're fine when I stand but as I'm sitting my thigh fat is bulging out.... it made me think of this thread lol #thickthighproblems



lol    If her thighs look like that standing up I wonder how they look when she sits.


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> I'm wearing these ripped up jeans to a concert and they're fine when I stand but as I'm sitting my thigh fat is bulging out.... it made me think of this thread lol #thickthighproblems


I feel this on a spiritual level


----------



## cdtracing

terebina786 said:


> I'm wearing these ripped up jeans to a concert and they're fine when I stand but as I'm sitting my thigh fat is bulging out.... it made me think of this thread lol #thickthighproblems


This is why I don't wear ripped up jeans.....that & the fact that I'm too old for that look.


----------



## myown

Irishgal said:


> ^ That I believe is the outline of a sub malar cheek implant.


woah that hurts by reading!

edit: from reading?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> woah that hurts by reading!
> 
> edit: from reading?



Genau, from is correct.


----------



## berrydiva

cdtracing said:


> This is why I don't wear ripped up jeans.....that & the fact that I'm too old for that look.


I don't think anyone is too old for distressed denim. I see women wearing it looking quite fashionable. I think this look below is great, fashionable, comfortable and she's 69....there's no age limit on a well fitting pair of jeans. Plus distressed denim comes with a few rips to huge holes....there's so much room in between.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...dra-Howard-braves-2016-s-trickiest-trend.html


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> I don't think anyone is too old for distressed denim. I see women wearing it looking quite fashionable. I think this look below is great, fashionable, comfortable and she's 69....there's no age limit on a well fitting pair of jeans. Plus distressed denim comes with a few rips to huge holes....there's so much room in between.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...dra-Howard-braves-2016-s-trickiest-trend.html



I could probably pull off a look like this.  Not a fan of the cuffed leg....never have liked that look.


----------



## Longchamp

Was at this game.  Tristan (KK Bf) was hired to team for defense. We went into double OT because of TT bad play and Lebron went off on him during the game.  It was ugly and I spent most of the remainder of the game watching Khloe sulk.  "She is going to keep an eye on Lebron to leave her man alone".  

Khloe Kardashian Furious With LeBron James For Screaming At Tristan...Hollywood Life
“Khloe has been around enough pro basketball teams to know teammates fighting is not a good look on TV and instead something that should be kept in the locker room,” our source added. “After having a good laugh about it, Tristan calmed his angry woman down and insisted that LeBron only wants the team to win and sometimes even tight brothers get heated during games. So Khloe agreed to leave LeBron alone. But she also told Tristan that she will be kept an eye on him during playoffs because no one should disrespect her man like that in public.”


----------



## cdtracing

Longchamp said:


> Was at this game.  Tristan (KK Bf) was hired to team for defense. We went into double OT because of TT bad play and Lebron went off on him during the game.  It was ugly and I spent most of the remainder of the game watching Khloe sulk.  "She is going to keep an eye on Lebron to leave her man alone".
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Furious With LeBron James For Screaming At Tristan...Hollywood Life
> “Khloe has been around enough pro basketball teams to know teammates fighting is not a good look on TV and instead something that should be kept in the locker room,” our source added. “After having a good laugh about it, Tristan calmed his angry woman down and insisted that LeBron only wants the team to win and sometimes even tight brothers get heated during games. So Khloe agreed to leave LeBron alone. But she also told Tristan that she will be kept an eye on him during playoffs because no one should disrespect her man like that in public.”


----------



## mkr

Oh OK Khloe is gonna school Lebron on ethics.  She's gonna take down an entire franchise.


----------



## redney

As if Lebron gives a f*ck what she thinks.


----------



## terebina786

Longchamp said:


> Was at this game.  Tristan (KK Bf) was hired to team for defense. We went into double OT because of TT bad play and Lebron went off on him during the game.  It was ugly and I spent most of the remainder of the game watching Khloe sulk.  "She is going to keep an eye on Lebron to leave her man alone".
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Furious With LeBron James For Screaming At Tristan...Hollywood Life
> “Khloe has been around enough pro basketball teams to know teammates fighting is not a good look on TV and instead something that should be kept in the locker room,” our source added. “After having a good laugh about it, Tristan calmed his angry woman down and insisted that LeBron only wants the team to win and sometimes even tight brothers get heated during games. So Khloe agreed to leave LeBron alone. But she also told Tristan that she will be kept an eye on him during playoffs because no one should disrespect her man like that in public.”



I saw this on TV and hubby was like I guess Tristan is being traded after this season lol.


----------



## mkr

I'm glad my city doesn't have a basketball team.  No chance of her coming here.


----------



## arnott

Longchamp said:


> Was at this game.  Tristan (KK Bf) was hired to team for defense. We went into double OT because of TT bad play and Lebron went off on him during the game.  It was ugly and I spent most of the remainder of the game watching Khloe sulk.  "She is going to keep an eye on Lebron to leave her man alone".
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Furious With LeBron James For Screaming At Tristan...Hollywood Life
> “Khloe has been around enough pro basketball teams to know teammates fighting is not a good look on TV and instead something that should be kept in the locker room,” our source added. “After having a good laugh about it, Tristan calmed his angry woman down and insisted that LeBron only wants the team to win and sometimes even tight brothers get heated during games. So Khloe agreed to leave LeBron alone. But *she also told Tristan that she will be kept an eye on him during playoffs because no one should disrespect her man like that in public.”*


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian showed off a lot of skin in a lace lingerie bodysuit as she stepped out in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 32-year-old dressed down her look by adding a pair of black sweats and a black zip up hoodie.

She was seen leaving the studio after filming scenes for Keeping Up With The Kardashians with Scott Disick and sister Kourtney.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-taut-tum-lace-bodysuit.html#ixzz4dROTnbEC


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I'm glad my city doesn't have a basketball team.  No chance of her coming here.


If we could all be so lucky.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian showed off a lot of skin in a lace lingerie bodysuit as she stepped out in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
> 
> The 32-year-old dressed down her look by adding a pair of black sweats and a black zip up hoodie.
> 
> She was seen leaving the studio after filming scenes for Keeping Up With The Kardashians with Scott Disick and sister Kourtney.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-taut-tum-lace-bodysuit.html#ixzz4dROTnbEC


 Her style is so fashion forward!


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I'm so sick of seeing the kartrashians wearing lingerie as clothing.


----------



## arnott

Those lips in the last picture are horrendous!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I'm so sick of seeing the kartrashians wearing lingerie as clothing.



Me too!


----------



## White Orchid

Those pants are beyond hideous.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That side braid would be cuter if her hair had more texture (curls, waves,etc)


----------



## Sandi.el

Lingerie and track pants. Please kill me


----------



## poopsie

At least she didn't include heels in the ensemble


----------



## WishList986

Well, the hair color is nice


----------



## Longchamp

Not a KK thread but her BF.  Here's the video of TT And LBJ fighting.  "Use your inside voice."  "Show me potato salad."
Thanks for indulging me.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Sasha2012

She's quite hands on when it comes to her business ventures.

So perhaps it was no surprise that Khloe Kardashian herself decided to make an in-person visit to her Good American brand warehouse on Thursday in Los Angeles.

The 32-year-old reality star wasn't in fact wearing her own brand for the outing, instead opting for a black Adidas track suit with white stripes down the arms and legs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arades-bodacious-tracksuit.html#ixzz4dWugoOkg


----------



## LemonDrop

I don't think anyone is too old for something until they believe that they are too old for it. Then they can't pull it off. Except my long standing opinion that there are only 3 years that daisy dukes are acceptable for anyone. But everything else, no age limit until you feel old. Then you are too old. 


cdtracing said:


> This is why I don't wear ripped up jeans.....that & the fact that I'm too old for that look.





berrydiva said:


> I don't think anyone is too old for distressed denim. I see women wearing it looking quite fashionable. I think this look below is great, fashionable, comfortable and she's 69....there's no age limit on a well fitting pair of jeans. Plus distressed denim comes with a few rips to huge holes....there's so much room in between.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...dra-Howard-braves-2016-s-trickiest-trend.html


----------



## pukasonqo

apologies to monkeys but: la mona, aunque se vista de seda mona se queda
the first pic...they forgot the filters and PS her face
 do her lips have a valve that inflates and deflates them?


----------



## WishList986

From the front, it's decent. From the back, not so much. I quite like her nail color though!


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> I don't think anyone is too old for something until they believe that they are too old for it. Then they can't pull it off. Except my long standing opinion that there are only 3 years that daisy dukes are acceptable for anyone. But everything else, no age limit until you feel old. Then you are too old.


LOL. I think I agree with the daisy dukes unless of course you're Nicole Murphy.


----------



## terebina786

I like the tracksuit... I'm off to get it lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian went from a size 12 to a size 4 thanks to her workout routine with Gunnar Peterson as well as a diet plan that cuts out junk food. She has said she now weighs about 128lbs, which is impressive for her 5ft10in frame.

But every girl needs to cheat once in a while.

So on Friday the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians joined sisters Kim and Kourtney to indulge in a 200 calorie frozen yogurt cone when at a deli in the Beverly Glen mall in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...200-calories-frozen-yogurt.html#ixzz4dbjq2k1y


----------



## LemonDrop

I had to google Nicole Murphy  wowza. I think I have a new girl crush.  
ETA: this was in response to @berrydiva but I forgot to add quote.


----------



## Tivo

They look like hags.


----------



## guccimamma

not what i wear to the yogurt shop


----------



## Irishgal

Lol look at Kim's mouth in that second picture. She looks like a large mouth bass.


----------



## Jayne1

Irishgal said:


> Lol look at Kim's mouth in that second picture. She looks like a large mouth bass.




So, if they are hanging out together, they are filming, I guess.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

128 lbs Khloe??


----------



## mkr

Anyone notice Kim always gets sprinkles on her ice cream?  Jeez I spend too much time here.


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 128 lbs Khloe??



Lol I know.


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> Lol look at Kim's mouth in that second picture. She looks like a large mouth bass.


Or a blow up sex doll.  And what's with all the bobby pins in her hair?????

Khloe must use the same math calculations as Mama June if she's a size 4.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian went from a size 12 to a size 4 thanks to her workout routine with Gunnar Peterson as well as a diet plan that cuts out junk food. She has said she now weighs about 128lbs, which is impressive for her 5ft10in frame.
> 
> But every girl needs to cheat once in a while.
> 
> So on Friday the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians joined sisters Kim and Kourtney to indulge in a 200 calorie frozen yogurt cone when at a deli in the Beverly Glen mall in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...200-calories-frozen-yogurt.html#ixzz4dbjq2k1y


maybe she's a size 4 in a caftan....no way that butt is a size 4


----------



## sdkitty

it's kind of ironic IMO - they want to say they're tiny but they inflate their butts to be huge....can't have it both ways


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> it's kind of ironic IMO - they want to say they're tiny but they inflate their butts to be huge....can't have it both ways


And the boobs. They all want Kim's altered, small waist with large hip, butts and boobs.


----------



## redney

Filming.


----------



## guccimamma

she is a size 4 in mama june sizing.
somebody reset the scale before she got on it.  just like her photographs.  
kourtney looks so good in comparison to these 2.


----------



## Sandi.el

poopsie said:


> At least she didn't include heels in the ensemble



You spoke too soon [emoji23]


----------



## Viva La Fashion

WTF??? I wanna slap her senseless why bother and wear a jacket like that?? its plain stupid


----------



## pukasonqo

Viva La Fashion said:


> WTF??? I wanna slap her senseless why bother and wear a jacket like that?? its plain stupid



we are talking about the kks here, lack of style and intelligence seem to be their shared trait


----------



## pink1

She is 5'10" 128 lbs?!  Dang I am 5'4" and that is close to what I weigh.


----------



## sdkitty

pink1 said:


> She is 5'10" 128 lbs?!  Dang I am 5'4" and that is close to what I weigh.


her butt alone must weigh 50 lbs


----------



## stylemepretty

Sasha2012 said:


>


These women clearly have no mirrors in their homes. They look laughable. Like, seriously, is this a joke?! What the heck is with the jackets hanging halfway off their arms? And the military line of bobby pins. I'm so confused. Somebody please explain this fashion trend to me!


----------



## redney

pink1 said:


> She is 5'10" 128 lbs?!  Dang I am 5'4" and that is close to what I weigh.


She's not 5'10". 5'7 or 8" at the most.


----------



## Swanky

I'm 5'2" and my lucky DD is 5' 8.5" and weighs 130 and thin framed with her moms big boobs and flat caboose lol
Khloe is DEF not lighter than my little girl.  She does appear taller than mine though IMO.
When my DD was down to about 125 lbs a year or so ago my friends told me she looked too thin.   Nooooo way Khloe is 128.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm 5'10" & I won't say what I weigh but I weigh more than I ever have.  I'm working to drop at least 50 lbs by the end of the year.   I've already lost 10.  My knee & hip joints will feel better, as well as my back, which is why I'm really working hard to stay on my diet & exercise.  At 5'10", 128 lbs is a little thin IRL, in my opinion.  The lowest I ever weighed was 110 right before my first marriage & I wore a size 4 wedding dress.  I was thin to the point of looking gaunt.  There's no way on earth she wears a size 4.  That butt wouldn't fit into a size 4 even if she greased it up to slid in.  I think she's probably a size 10 & I don't think she's 5'10" either.  She looks extremely tall when standing with her sisters but they're short to begin with.


----------



## arnott

cdtracing said:


> I'm 5'10" & I won't say what I weigh but I weigh more than I ever have.  I'm working to drop at least 50 lbs by the end of the year.   I've already lost 10.  My knee & hip joints will feel better, as well as my back, which is why I'm really working hard to stay on my diet & exercise.  At 5'10", 128 lbs is a little thin IRL, in my opinion.  The lowest I ever weighed was 110 right before my first marriage & I wore a size 4 wedding dress.  I was thin to the point of looking gaunt.  There's no way on earth she wears a size 4.  *That butt wouldn't fit into a size 4 even if she greased it up to slid in.*  I think she's probably a size 10 & I don't think she's 5'10" either.  She looks extremely tall when standing with her sisters but they're short to begin with.


----------



## mkr

But don't they say the camera adds 10 pounds?  So if three cameras were on her....


----------



## Swanky

lol


----------



## guccimamma

im her height, and when i have weighed that in the past....i looked emaciated, and i'm a small boned (not much muscle tone) person.

if she is as muscular as she says,  she'd be bones and muscle.  she wouldn't need her floor length velvet bathrobe to accompany her to the yogurt shop.

i think she used some kind of kardashian  algorithm to come up with that weight. i'd put her 15 to 20 pounds heavier at least.  perhaps she subtracts the weight of her head and one of her legs.

maybe they secretly change her scale, so she really believes that is her weight.  then laugh at her when she posts it.

this is why you should never brag about your weight, unless you are an olympic gymnast or something.


----------



## Docjeun

redney said:


> She's not 5'10". 5'7 or 8" at the most.


No, she is taller than that for sure.


----------



## V0N1B2

She only weighs 10lbs more than Kendull?
lol okay


----------



## WishList986

It's sad that in our society, women feel the need to lie about their weight. Even when they are still going to be ridiculed no matter what.
Looking at pics of her and Kendall together, they are def the same height though


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> It's sad that in our society, women feel the need to lie about their weight. Even when they are still going to be ridiculed no matter what.
> Looking at pics of her and Kendall together, they are def the same height though


Can you blame them when you have people calling Charlize Theron big in her thread. Women are sad sometimes.


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> im her height, and when i have weighed that in the past....i looked emaciated, and i'm a small boned (not much muscle tone) person.
> 
> if she is as muscular as she says,  she'd be bones and muscle.  she wouldn't need her floor length velvet bathrobe to accompany her to the yogurt shop.
> 
> i think she used some kind of kardashian  algorithm to come up with that weight. i'd put her 15 to 20 pounds heavier at least.  perhaps she subtracts the weight of her head and one of her legs.
> 
> *maybe they secretly change her scale, so she really believes that is her weight.  then laugh at her when she posts it.*
> 
> this is why you should never brag about your weight, unless you are an olympic gymnast or something.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well this is me today in an aerial yoga class.  I'm 5'8" and having trouble getting below 140.


----------



## mkr

.


----------



## terebina786

With all the muscle she claims to have, that weight would make no sense.


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> Well this is me today in an aerial yoga class.  I'm 5'8" and having trouble getting below 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662509



damn. that's impressive!


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> Can you blame them when you have people calling Charlize Theron big in her thread. Women are sad sometimes.


Good god, that's disgusting


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe, STFU.


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> With all the muscle she claims to have, that weight would make no sense.



She claims to have muscle?


----------



## pukasonqo

arnott said:


> She claims to have muscle?



the tongue is considered a muscle so technically yup, she has muscle


----------



## dangerouscurves

LemonDrop said:


> I don't think anyone is too old for something until they believe that they are too old for it. Then they can't pull it off. Except my long standing opinion that there are only 3 years that daisy dukes are acceptable for anyone. But everything else, no age limit until you feel old. Then you are too old.



But I love Daisy Dukes and I'm 38!


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> But don't they say the camera adds 10 pounds?  So if three cameras were on her....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe, STFU.


Yep. Enough said


----------



## lanasyogamama

guccimamma said:


> damn. that's impressive!



Thanks girl!


----------



## cdtracing

lanasyogamama said:


> Well this is me today in an aerial yoga class.  I'm 5'8" and having trouble getting below 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662509


WOW!!  I wish I was still that flexible!!!  You Go, Girl!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

dangerouscurves said:


> But I love Daisy Dukes and I'm 38!



wish they loved me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

cdtracing said:


> WOW!!  I wish I was still that flexible!!!  You Go, Girl!!!!



Thanks girl! Flexibility is pretty natural to me.  Strength I have to work for.


----------



## cdtracing

lanasyogamama said:


> Thanks girl! Flexibility is pretty natural to me.  Strength I have to work for.


LOL.  I use to be pretty flexible but not so much anymore since I broke my back.  I've always been strong, even more so when I power lifted before my accident.  Not as much anymore but I'm still pretty strong for someone over 60.  Age catches up to all of us.  But you look awesome!!!


----------



## Tivo

lanasyogamama said:


> Well this is me today in an aerial yoga class.  I'm 5'8" and having trouble getting below 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662509


Doesn't look like you need to get below 140. You look great!


----------



## buzzytoes

lanasyogamama said:


> Well this is me today in an aerial yoga class.  I'm 5'8" and having trouble getting below 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662509



I am the same height and can't imagine being lower than 140. I would look like a skeleton. [emoji15]


----------



## lanasyogamama

cdtracing said:


> LOL.  I use to be pretty flexible but not so much anymore since I broke my back.  I've always been strong, even more so when I power lifted before my accident.  Not as much anymore but I'm still pretty strong for someone over 60.  Age catches up to all of us.  But you look awesome!!!





Tivo said:


> Doesn't look like you need to get below 140. You look great!





buzzytoes said:


> I am the same height and can't imagine being lower than 140. I would look like a skeleton. [emoji15]



Thank you so much ladies.  I know it sounds silly because it's only 3 lbs, but I maintained at 137 for years, and now I can't get there again.  I think I look fine, it's just my head messing with me.

The best thing to do would be to follow the lead of Khloe and just say I'm 125!


----------



## guccimamma

lanasyogamama said:


> Thank you so much ladies.  I know it sounds silly because it's only 3 lbs, but I maintained at 137 for years, and now I can't get there again.  I think I look fine, it's just my head messing with me.
> 
> The best thing to do would be to follow the lead of Khloe and *just say I'm 125*!



and i wouldn't doubt (you) for a moment.  

unless khloe's butt and head are filled with helium, there is no way she is 128.

i understand her wanting to be a low weight, when you are surrounded by much smaller people...you get a complex about how much you weigh.  she is a tall woman with a large frame, if she didn't make her ass into a monstrosity...she would actually look pretty good.


----------



## anitalilac

Swanky said:


> I'm 5'2" and my lucky DD is 5' 8.5" and weighs 130 and thin framed with her moms big boobs and flat caboose lol
> Khloe is DEF not lighter than my little girl.  She does appear taller than mine though IMO.
> When my DD was down to about 125 lbs a year or so ago my friends told me she looked too thin.   Nooooo way Khloe is 128.


How old is she? That's nice to be that tall!


----------



## Swanky

16, and I'm jealous everyday since she outgrew me at 12 lol


----------



## arnott

If Khloe was really 5'10" 128 lbs, her BMI would be 18.4 which is underweight.


----------



## anitalilac

Swanky said:


> 16, and I'm jealous everyday since she outgrew me at 12 lol


Lucky girl! I'm jealous too!


----------



## Addicted to bags

lanasyogamama said:


> Well this is me today in an aerial yoga class.  I'm 5'8" and having trouble getting below 140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662509


That looks too cool to try and you look fabulous even upside down and back to us, lol


----------



## YSoLovely

Khloe is a Kardashian. Of course she lied about her weight  Like, is this even a question? They lie about the stupidest things


----------



## LemonDrop

dangerouscurves said:


> But I love Daisy Dukes and I'm 38!



 that falls right in the middle of my 3 approved years. 37-39. Once you hit 40 it's a no no


----------



## dangerouscurves

LemonDrop said:


> that falls right in the middle of my 3 approved years. 37-39. Once you hit 40 it's a no no



[emoji6]


----------



## Sasha2012

She's focused on building her business empire and whipping herself into fantastic shape.

But Khloe Kardashian also has a maternal side, candidly revealing in an interview with this week’s ES Magazine that she would love to start a family with her boyfriend Tristan Thompson.

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 32, discusses her love life, her fraught relationship with step-parent Caitlyn Jenner and sister Kim’s robbery ordeal in the in-depth chat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-family-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4dzQnMPcK


----------



## guccimamma

im not familiar with es magazine.


----------



## V0N1B2

Did they photoshop an Eva Mendes filter over her or something?


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She's focused on building her business empire and whipping herself into fantastic shape.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian also has a maternal side, candidly revealing in an interview with this week’s ES Magazine that *she would love to start a family with her boyfriend Tristan Thompson.*
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 32, discusses her love life, her fraught relationship with step-parent Caitlyn Jenner and sister Kim’s robbery ordeal in the in-depth chat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-family-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4dzQnMPcK



That's his cue to run!


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> She's focused on building her business empire and whipping herself into fantastic shape.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian also has a maternal side, candidly revealing in an interview with this week’s ES Magazine that she would love to start a family with her boyfriend Tristan Thompson.
> 
> The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star, 32, discusses her love life, her fraught relationship with step-parent Caitlyn Jenner and sister Kim’s robbery ordeal in the in-depth chat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-family-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4dzQnMPcK


This is a scary interview.. poor guy that is dating her right now..


----------



## Longchamp

Khloe Kim and Kourtney in town Monday, filmed at Rock Hall and other places for the show.  Bleh!!
It was unseasonably warm Monday -- high 70's.  But they needed fur coats.







They asked Savannah (LBJ's wife) to join them for the filming and rumor has it asked to film at his 30,000 SQF house and she respectfully declined. ROFL !!
No Tristan around, he was in Miami sitting on the bench with sprained thumb.

Several statistical evals posted all over town how Cavs went down hill since KK came in the pix.  No wedding in Cleveland for KK (HA HA) if they don't do well in the playoffs, Tristan will be looking for a new team.


----------



## mkr

Yeah every guy you date loves when you post how you want to start a family IN A MAGAZINE!


----------



## StopHammertime

mkr said:


> Yeah every guy you date loves when you post how you want to start a family IN A MAGAZINE!



Literally cringed when I read that part.


----------



## StopHammertime

5'7 here, 120 pounds, not much muscle tone. I am a little twig, just don't see her being 128 at her height, especially with any muscle tone involved like she loves to claim


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Yeah every guy you date loves when you post how you want to start a family IN A MAGAZINE!



dude, run, now.  it's not going to get any better from here on out.


----------



## redney

The Kardashian Kurse!


----------



## labelwhore04

lol @ her wanting to start a family with this dude. Didn't he already have a family that he abandoned? Does he even see the baby that was born literally a few months ago? Seems like a real family man She must be desperate.


----------



## poopsie

Longchamp said:


> Khloe Kim and Kourtney in town Monday, filmed at Rock Hall and other places for the show.  Bleh!!
> *It was unseasonably warm Monday -- high 70's. * But they needed fur coats



Which probably means you will either have snow for Easter or the Canadian soldiers will be out early


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> Yeah every guy you date loves when you post how you want to start a family IN A MAGAZINE!


Not to mention the idiot said (on Ellen's show) that with this relationship, she wanted to keep things more private


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Not to mention the idiot said (on Ellen's show) that with this relationship, she wanted to keep things more private





Reminds me of the time Kim wore a t-shirt that had the writing, "I want more privacy".


----------



## Viva La Fashion

she must be really delusional if she thinks any guy she dates would want to actually marry her but hey let the girl dream


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Not to mention the idiot said (on Ellen's show) that with this relationship, she wanted to keep things more private



she has only been papped with loverboy a couple of times, been on a mag talking about him once or twice...in the kartrashverse that might be konsidered being private


----------



## Lounorada

Instagram


----------



## lanasyogamama

So funny!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Her new jean ad


----------



## TC1

^^Those don't even look flattering. Photoshop or not


----------



## terebina786

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Her new jean ad



Why would they photoshop her torso to begin there???


----------



## Handbag1234

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Her new jean ad


Nothing in this world would make me buy those terrible cheap looking jeans. On K they look like the jean equivalent of an orthopedic shoe


----------



## berrydiva

The other 2 women in that picture have pretty natural looking faces and Khloe looks like a drag queen. I get that she's meant to be the focus but they should've matched their makeup styling.


----------



## pukasonqo

what happened to her boobs, has she always been this flat chested?


----------



## VickyB

I saw a pic of Khloe with Kim a few days ago. She was wearing a mini black silk/satin buttoned up and belted trench coat with black boots - they may have been high, can't recall. She looked like a stripper on her way to a bachelor party.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian's series Revenge Body has been renewed for a second season.

And the 32-year-old embodied the show's premise as she flaunted her enviable curves stepping out in Los Angeles on Friday.

The reality star looked ravishing in red as she rocked a peek-a-boo wrap around an exposed brassiere and thigh-hugging knickers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-skin-head-toe-lingerie.html#ixzz4exelGAwE


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I would be mortified if my dress blew open and exposed my underwear like that... yet she does it deliberately??!


----------



## schadenfreude

She looks good in red and the haircut is actually really cute.

My God, I said two nice things about a Kardashian and it's not even 8 am. I must be ill.


----------



## terebina786

I love that shade of red... I wear it sparingly but it's beautiful


----------



## WishList986

I've been digging red this season, but now I'm loving it even more


----------



## redney

What's going on with her knee?


----------



## gillianna

redney said:


> What's going on with her knee?


Brian couldn't photoshop these pictures.


----------



## Aimee3

The red lace "panty" or whatever it is looks like the blue ones Kim was wearing as shorts in the other thread. At least Khloe is wearing hers under a dress...well at least sort of under a dress!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like that look for a date night/girls night out. It's a bit much for daytime.


----------



## shiba

I guess that is how she is able to get into a size 4.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian's series Revenge Body has been renewed for a second season.
> 
> And the 32-year-old embodied the show's premise as she flaunted her enviable curves stepping out in Los Angeles on Friday.
> 
> The reality star looked ravishing in red as she rocked a peek-a-boo wrap around an exposed brassiere and thigh-hugging knickers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hes-skin-head-toe-lingerie.html#ixzz4exelGAwE


 Looks like she's doing The Walk of Shame.


----------



## guccimamma

VickyB said:


> Looks like she's doing The Walk of Shame.



that should be the name of her clothing line.


----------



## terebina786

Now I'm wondering if the bottom half of that dress is supposed to be a full wrap dress but because of her butt it won't close how it's supposed to.  I have that problem sometimes because I'm bottom heavy. 

Also, any ID on the dress?? Lol


----------



## Sandi.el

VickyB said:


> Looks like she's doing The Walk of Shame.



She's the Actual Scarlet Letter


----------



## WishList986

terebina786 said:


> Now I'm wondering if the bottom half of that dress is supposed to be a full wrap dress but* because of her butt it won't close how it's supposed to*.  I have that problem sometimes because I'm bottom heavy.
> 
> Also, any ID on the dress?? Lol


Story of my life!


----------



## nastasja

terebina786 said:


> Now I'm wondering if the bottom half of that dress is supposed to be a full wrap dress but because of her butt it won't close how it's supposed to.  I have that problem sometimes because I'm bottom heavy.
> 
> Also, any ID on the dress?? Lol



Michelle Mason

http://www.shopbop.com/longsleeve-wrap-dress-lace-slip/vp/v=1/1539615525.htm

http://www.revolve.com/mason-by-mic...s-in-poppy/dp/MASO-WD282/?&product=MASO-WD282


----------



## bagsforme

redney said:


> What's going on with her knee?



Looks like a bad scar.


----------



## terebina786

killerlife said:


> Michelle Mason
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/longsleeve-wrap-dress-lace-slip/vp/v=1/1539615525.htm
> 
> http://www.revolve.com/mason-by-mic...s-in-poppy/dp/MASO-WD282/?&product=MASO-WD282



Thanks!  Looks so different on the models.


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> Thanks!  Looks so different on the models.



That's because the Ks have to skankify everything they wear.


----------



## roses5682

shiba said:


> I guess that is how she is able to get into a size 4.



Lmao [emoji23]


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Now I'm wondering if the bottom half of that dress is supposed to be a full wrap dress but because of her butt it won't close how it's supposed to.  I have that problem sometimes because I'm bottom heavy.
> 
> Also, any ID on the dress?? Lol


I hate wrap dresses for that reason. I have that issue with top and never understood why wrap dresses are recommended for women who are curvy in any way.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I hate wrap dresses for that reason. I have that issue with top and never understood why wrap dresses are recommended for women who are curvy in any way.



I think it's those faux wrap dresses or the ones with a lot of stretch in them like DVF ones.  But yeah wrap dresses and shirt dresses never fit me right... if I find one that's cute it almost always has to get altered.


----------



## guccimamma

pukasonqo said:


> what happened to her boobs, has she always been this flat chested?



they photoshopped them out.


----------



## arnott

Did she actually say this?


----------



## Tivo

More like "Khlogre."


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Did she actually say this?


She's so lame. She's not whooping anyone's ass with her fake tough routine. She really needs someone to clock her one time so she can stfu. Guaranteed she knows nothing about putting Vaseline on her face and taking off her hoops. I don't understand her need to want to be so hood....suburb people kill me with wanting to act like they grew up in the streets.


----------



## Tivo

Has she ever fought anyone? Can't imagine she goes beyond trying to intimidate timid little flowers in her neighborhood.


----------



## guccimamma

why would you put vaseline on your face?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She's a lame. Where was all that mouth when Blac Chyna had your brother crying and was threatening to beat your little sister's behind. Didn't have all that mouth then..

She better be careful talking all that tough ish before it catches up to her and she gets cold-cocked. She's tall, it's a long way to the ground, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

guccimamma said:


> why would you put vaseline on your face?


So that you don't get scratched and someone can't hold onto your face. Street fighting technique...used by boxers. Don't test someone who carries Vaseline on them lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> She's so lame. She's not whooping anyone's ass with her fake tough routine. She really needs someone to clock her one time so she can stfu. Guaranteed she knows nothing about putting Vaseline on her face and taking off her hoops. I don't understand her need to want to be so hood....suburb people kill me with wanting to act like they grew up in the streets.



You know where it comes from. It's an act to appeal to the type of men she dates. She thinks that's what they like, smh.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> Has she ever fought anyone? Can't imagine she goes beyond trying to intimidate timid little flowers in her neighborhood.


I can't imagine she's ever been in a fight in her life. People who have generally don't go around talking ish like she does...one day her mouth is gonna catch up to her though.


----------



## YSoLovely

Tivo said:


> More like "Khlogre."



Or Khlozilla...


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> You know where it comes from. It's an act to appeal to the type of men she dates. She thinks that what they like, smh.


Which makes it even worse because that's what she thinks in part of her impersonation.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Which makes it even worse because that's what she thinks in part of her impersonation.



Khloe's pathetic "Black woman cosplay" is clearly based on the idea that all of us act like hood rats, are loud, obnoxious and overly sexualized. 
Eff her.


----------



## Irishgal

berrydiva said:


> She's so lame. She's not whooping anyone's ass with her fake tough routine. She really needs someone to clock her one time so she can stfu. Guaranteed she knows nothing about putting Vaseline on her face and taking off her hoops. I don't understand her need to want to be so hood....suburb people kill me with wanting to act like they grew up in the streets.



Yep she probably intimidated a soccer mom at Whole Foods once and now thinks she's bad ass. 
Crawl on back to the Valley Shrek.


----------



## Irishgal

As a side note - I once read a book on violence. The author wrote about how some people grow up with DAILY violence or fighting within their home or neighborhood, then the people who don't, say a suburbanite who takes some martial arts training and think they can fight come into contact with the other type- it's game over and they may not survive. That's what I think of when someone like Khloe starts spouting off this way. She's never had exposure to fighting or violence as a way of life or survival and she's so clueless that she's not tough it's scary.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Khloe's pathetic "Black woman cosplay" is clearly based on the idea that all of us act like hood rats, are loud, obnoxious and overly sexualized.
> Eff her.


Black woman cosplay is exactly what it is....perfect description.


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She's a lame. Where was all that mouth when Blac Chyna had your brother crying and was threatening to beat your little sister's behind. Didn't have all that mouth then..
> 
> She better be careful talking all that tough ish before it catches up to her and she gets cold-cocked. *She's tall, it's a long way to the ground, lol.*



I'm sure there would be a lot  of people who would pay to see that!


----------



## poopsie

So whose a$$ is she wanting to whoop anyway?


----------



## arnott

Irishgal said:


> Yep she probably intimidated a soccer mom at Whole Foods once and now thinks she's bad ass.
> Crawl on back to the Valley Shrek.


----------



## arnott

poopsie said:


> So whose a$$ is she wanting to whoop anyway?



Probably anyone she perceives to be weaker than her.


----------



## terebina786

She's so f*cking annoying.


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> Or Khlozilla...



I prefer Khlobacca!


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> So that you don't get scratched and someone can't hold onto your face. Street fighting technique...used by boxers. Don't test someone who carries Vaseline on them lol.



Thanks for explaining.      I didn't know what that meant either.


----------



## TC1

Putting on boxing gloves and pretending to throw punches while posing for Instagram photos doesn't make you prepared to fight anyone, Khloe


----------



## WishList986

There's nothing more embarrassing than a woman who pretends to be tough and scrappy. Come back when you've actually clocked someone, Khloe.


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Her new jean ad


The model behind her is gorgeous. Her skin looks so silky it glows.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WishList986 said:


> There's nothing more embarrassing than a woman who pretends to be tough and scrappy. Come back when you've actually clocked someone, Khloe.


she'd never make it alone on the streets of Compton, so just stay in Calabassas Khloe Money... you ain't really ready


----------



## tweegy

WishList986 said:


> There's nothing more embarrassing than a woman who pretends to be tough and scrappy. Come back when you've actually clocked someone, Khloe.


Clocked? You mean time them in? Cause that's as close as Khloe will get to 'clocking' anyone. 

Khloe's like those tiny dogs that bark none stop then you stomp your foot and they run off scared...


----------



## Ceeyahd

Khloe seems to see herself as a thug type. She exhibits no class. The whole family seems to lack the class most people have, but Khloe lacks it completely. What redeeming quality does she have? At least her sisters attempt to brand themselves with something, no matter what that may be. And it can't be her physical accomplishments.


----------



## Sasha2012

She posed up a storm at the Keeping Up With The Kardashians 10 year anniversary party on Thursday.

And one day later, Khloe Kardashian swapped her low-cut black ensemble for a burgundy and black active wear set in Westlake, California.

The 32-year-old highlighted her famous Kardashian curves in the fitted capris, adding a matching sweater with a bright red Givenchy purse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-backside-workout-capris.html#ixzz4fdNafysI


----------



## NicolesCloset

Love the bag and the jog suit


----------



## terebina786

Is she wearing a waist trainer Inder that sweat suit?


----------



## WishList986

Her face in the first pic looks nice


----------



## V0N1B2

WishList986 said:


> Her face in the first pic looks nice


I was thinking the same.  As soon as she put those damn sunglasses one, she ruined it for me. 

By the way, why is she hiding from the paparazzi she called?


----------



## mkr

V0N1B2 said:


> I was thinking the same.  As soon as she put those damn sunglasses one, she ruined it for me.
> 
> By the way, why is she hiding from the paparazzi she called?


Her lumpy looking @ss?  She forgot to put her spanx on.


----------



## pukasonqo

V0N1B2 said:


> I was thinking the same.  As soon as she put those damn sunglasses one, she ruined it for me.
> 
> By the way, why is she hiding from the paparazzi she called?



just to make believe this was a "kandid" shot see, the kks just roll out of bed in filtered perfektion  and get hounded by paps who magikally know where they are, of kourse the kks know nothing about this! they are very private people who just happened to wear tons of make up, nothing staged here!


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian was showing some love as she jetted into Los Angeles on Thursday.

The 32-year-old rocked a camouflage print sweatshirt from The Weeknd's line of apparel that featured the symbol for hugs and kisses, XO.

Dressed in head-to-toe camouflage, there was no missing the reality star as she made her stylish arrival back to her hometown.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...spreads-love-XO-sweatshirt.html#ixzz4gqg8kdIZ


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

V0N1B2 said:


> I was thinking the same.  As soon as she put those damn sunglasses one, she ruined it for me.
> 
> By the way, why is she hiding from the paparazzi she called?



To pretend she doesn't like having her photo taken.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian was showing some love as she jetted into Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> The 32-year-old rocked a camouflage print sweatshirt from The Weeknd's line of apparel that featured the symbol for hugs and kisses, XO.
> 
> Dressed in head-to-toe camouflage, there was no missing the reality star as she made her stylish arrival back to her hometown.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...spreads-love-XO-sweatshirt.html#ixzz4gqg8kdIZ



if those lips get any bigger she is going to need a tray to carry them
she should look at this pic as a warning
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3696454


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pukasonqo said:


> if those lips get any bigger she is going to need a tray to carry them
> she should look at this pic as a warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696454



RIP Pete Burns.


----------



## cdtracing

pukasonqo said:


> if those lips get any bigger she is going to need a tray to carry them
> she should look at this pic as a warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696454


 Dead!!


----------



## arnott

Those lips!


----------



## White Orchid

There is not one redeeming or attractive feature about this entire contraption.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> There is not one redeeming or attractive feature about this entire contraption.


Well her sunglasses cover a lot of her face so there's that.


----------



## pixiejenna

I like this look on her it's hysterical. Look at me I'm so thug while getting my pictures taken in a hidden entrance. As a added bonus between her sunglasses and outfit the only actual part we see is her signature baboon lips.


----------



## Jayne1

I'm just posting this becuase of what K looked like at the time.  lol

*Rashad McCants' excuse for underwhelming NBA career is Khloe Kardashian*
_Of all things, the former first-round pick by the Minnesota Timberwolves said it was his short-lived relationship with the "Keeping Up with the Kardashians" star that ended up costing him millions of dollars over the course of a four-year career that didn't live up to expectations._

_"Without that situation in play, I'm a $60-70 million player," _

_McCants is one of several NBA players Kardashian has been romantically involved with over the years — a list that also includes Odom, James Harden and her current boyfriend Tristan Thompson. Harden told Sports Illustrated earlier this year that the non-stop media attention that follows Kardashian weighed on him._

_"I didn't like all the attention," he told SI. "I feel like it was for no reason. I wasn't getting anything out of it except my name out there and my face out there, and I don't need that."_

_

_

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...kardashian-costing-millions-article-1.3196214


----------



## berrydiva

He's an idiot for blaming her instead of himself for his piss poor decision-making.


----------



## Sasha2012

With a holiday weekend on the schedule, Khloe Kardashian joined the exodus from Los Angeles on Saturday morning.

And like the rest of the travelers, the reality star had to shed her shoes at security, as she went through the security checkpoint.

In doing so she gave onlookers a glimpse of her curvy rear, which was highlighted by her high-waisted black track pants.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ets-visit-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4iL4FFD7G


----------



## stylemepretty

Her lips!


----------



## poopsie

stylemepretty said:


> Her lips!




IKR!!!!!


----------



## Irishgal

stylemepretty said:


> Her lips!



Looks like she has a small bruise center lower from a recent touch up. 
But it's early and I've not had coffee.


----------



## mkr

Nice airport.  That's all I got.


----------



## WishList986

Oh dear..


----------



## guccimamma

take away the lips and the shoes, and i'm ok with the outfit.

god, those lips. so bad.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> I'm just posting this becuase of what K looked like at the time.  lol
> 
> *Rashad McCants' excuse for underwhelming NBA career is Khloe Kardashian*
> _Of all things, the former first-round pick by the Minnesota Timberwolves said it was his short-lived relationship with the "Keeping Up with the Kardashians" star that ended up costing him millions of dollars over the course of a four-year career that didn't live up to expectations._
> 
> _"Without that situation in play, I'm a $60-70 million player," _
> 
> _McCants is one of several NBA players Kardashian has been romantically involved with over the years — a list that also includes Odom, James Harden and her current boyfriend Tristan Thompson. Harden told Sports Illustrated earlier this year that the non-stop media attention that follows Kardashian weighed on him._
> 
> _"I didn't like all the attention," he told SI. "I feel like it was for no reason. I wasn't getting anything out of it except my name out there and my face out there, and I don't need that."_
> 
> _
> View attachment 3709938
> _
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...kardashian-costing-millions-article-1.3196214



She looked better back then.


----------



## kemilia

stylemepretty said:


> Her lips!


She's in Lisa Rinna territory, scary.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Everything is fug, top to bottom. 

I saw on twitter someone said her ass to thigh ratio looks like a semicolon. Sad but accurate...and kinda funny.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a complete mess. No surprise there.
Plus, what is going on with her hair, it looks like she coloured in her scalp with a black sharpie.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lounorada said:


> She looks a complete mess. No surprise there.
> Plus, what is going on with her hair, it looks like she coloured in her scalp with a black sharpie.


Lessons from Jermaine Jackson maybe.


----------



## Lounorada

V0N1B2 said:


> Lessons from Jermaine Jackson maybe.


----------



## Mimi_09

Love the bag, that's all I got.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian just has that star presence. The 32-year-old reality star radiated glamour and celebrity on Sunday as she was snapped leaving LAX airport in Los Angeles.

The TV star presumably was off to lend support behind her boyfriend, Cleveland Cavaliers center Tristan Thompson, 26, as he takes the court in Oakland for Game 2 of the NBA Finals against the Golden State Warriors.

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians personality looked sleek and sexy as she made her way through the travel terminal, wearing a black jacket over a black top with dark grey Nike athletic pants and black shoes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-LA-beau-prepares-big-game.html#ixzz4j61nsbLc


----------



## WishList986

Her sunnies & nail color are cute


----------



## berrydiva

The Cavs can wrap it up with her coming to their games


----------



## pukasonqo

radiated glamour and celebrity?
i wonder if a joint before writing this pieces of trash is obligatory


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> radiated glamour and celebrity?
> i wonder if a joint before writing this pieces of trash is obligatory




 Kris has to be paying them nicely!!!


----------



## MY2CENT

God could you imagine when they read that crap, not only does it go to there head, but there butts get big as well. Star presence, glamour hahahaha


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought she had glo'd up. What is happening?


----------



## mkr

Which part of her looked sleek and sexy cuz I'm not feelinit.


----------



## Cocoabean

Sleek, sexy, and glamorous? Is there someone in the background I am not seeing? All I see is someone in pants that are too small. If I saw that in an airport I'd think the bag was fake. I'd not recognize her if she walked up to me and said, "Hi! I am Khloe! Would you like to take a selfie with me?" "Uh, no, why would I?"


----------



## Tivo

Cocoabean said:


> Sleek, sexy, and glamorous? Is there someone in the background I am not seeing? All I see is someone in pants that are too small. If I saw that in an airport I'd think the bag was fake. I'd not recognize her if she walked up to me and said, "Hi! I am Khloe! Would you like to take a selfie with me?" "Uh, no, why would I?"


I love this!


----------



## redney

Keep bringing the Kardashian Kurse to the Cavs. Go Warriors!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kardashian Curse  Them hos ain't got the juice like that, lol. I refuse to give them that type of power over my team, lol.

The Cavs need to get their ish together, tho. They're sloppy...


----------



## Lounorada

Khloe always looks a damn fool wearing pants that pull across the crotch/a$$. Size up (a size or three), it's really not that difficult.


----------



## Kidclarke

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian was showing some love as she jetted into Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> The 32-year-old rocked a camouflage print sweatshirt from The Weeknd's line of apparel that featured the symbol for hugs and kisses, XO.
> 
> Dressed in head-to-toe camouflage, there was no missing the reality star as she made her stylish arrival back to her hometown.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...spreads-love-XO-sweatshirt.html#ixzz4gqg8kdIZ


Okay this actually looks comfy. Thankfully no high heels!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Khloe is reporting a friend stole thousands from her and made charges in her credit card for clothes that didn't end up in her closet. 

Recently it came to light that all of the kardashians fired their long time stylist Monica Rose.  Could she be the 'friend' in question?


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Funny how that's coming out when Khloe has been called out (Hard) on Twitter from @Destineybleu 

Not sure if it's been mentioned here or not.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> So Khloe is reporting a friend stole thousands from her and made charges in her credit card for clothes that didn't end up in her closet.
> 
> Recently it came to light that all of the kardashians fired their long time stylist Monica Rose.  Could she be the 'friend' in question?



It has to be Monica, I can't think of any other reason they would all just stop using her out of the blue.

A scammer getting scammed, lol. That's funny. A designer just accused her of purchasing her clothing with the intent to copy the pieces for her Good American line. Khloe claims that Cher was the inspo but nah, that's a lie.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> So Khloe is reporting* a friend stole thousands from her and made charges in her credit card for clothes that didn't end up in her closet. *
> 
> Recently it came to light that all of the kardashians fired their long time stylist Monica Rose.  Could she be the 'friend' in question?



Didn't Kim do the same thing when she was Brandy's stylist?


----------



## Luvbolide

berrydiva said:


> The Cavs can wrap it up with her coming to their games




I thought that LeBron told Tristan Thompson that no Kartrashians are allowed at games.  She wasn't at Game 2 was she?   I didn't see her, not that I was looking! Go Dubs!!


----------



## gillianna

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It has to be Monica, I can't think of any other reason they would all just stop using her out of the blue.
> 
> A scammer getting scammed, lol. That's funny. A designer just accused her of purchasing her clothing with the intent to copy the pieces for her Good American line. Khloe claims that Cher was the inspo but nah, that's a lie.



Monica would know so many of their personal secrets and tricks.   If it was her I doubt they want her to talk even with a nondisclosure agreement things can get out.


----------



## berrydiva

Luvbolide said:


> I thought that LeBron told Tristan Thompson that no Kartrashians are allowed at games.  She wasn't at Game 2 was she?   I didn't see her, not that I was looking! Go Dubs!!


Who knows if that was true...it was from a gossip blog I believe.


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Keep bringing the Kardashian Kurse to the Cavs. Go Warriors!



Yes!!!! Go Dubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

berrydiva said:


> Who knows if that was true...it was from a gossip blog I believe.



Rats, I would have loved that to be true!  Also heard that LeBron asked his wife to speak to Khloe about how to behave and not to abuse fans on Twitter.

Needless to say, there is not much news about Cavs players out here in Dub Nation!!

Go Dubs!!


----------



## berrydiva

Tristan is a bum.....he needs to focus on ball.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Tristan is a bum.....he needs to focus on ball.



Did you see what he wore before the game?  I had second hand embarrassment for him.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Tristan is a bum.....he needs to focus on ball.



5 years, $80M and he's getting out-rebounded by Steph Curry 



terebina786 said:


> Did you see what he wore before the game?  I had second hand embarrassment for him.



He has a nice body, but those tight a** skinny jeans were NOT the business  
What happened to rocking a well tailored suit? Everyonce wants to be a fashionisto these days and ends up looking a plum fool


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Did you see what he wore before the game?  I had second hand embarrassment for him.


He was rocking those good American jeans lol


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> He was rocking those good American jeans lol


----------



## terebina786

YSoLovely said:


> 5 years, $80M and he's getting out-rebounded by Steph Curry
> 
> 
> 
> He has a nice body, but those tight a** skinny jeans were NOT the business
> What happened to rocking a well tailored suit? Everyonce wants to be a fashionisto these days and ends up looking a plum fool



Does Good American even make mens jeans or was he wearing women's jeans???

I must be the only one who doesn't find him attractive in the least - face or body.


----------



## YSoLovely

Shannon Sharpe on FS1 just uttered the K word in regards to Tristan's performance.
Now, I hate when women get blamed for their partner's shortcomings, but this is funny to me


----------



## YSoLovely

terebina786 said:


> Does Good American even make mens jeans or was he wearing women's jeans???
> 
> I must be the only one who doesn't find him attractive in the least - face or body.




Physically, I think he's attractive, however the mess with his baby mama is enough to not want to touch this guy with a 10 ft pole. He's trash.


----------



## LavenderIce

YSoLovely said:


> Shannon Sharpe on FS1 just uttered the K word in regards to Tristan's performance.
> Now, I hate when women get blamed for their partner's shortcomings, but this is funny to me



He wasn't the only one. Last night Jalen Rose did too.  I think it's funny they call it a Kurse too.  If these sports guys say it, it must be true.


----------



## zen1965

Glitterandstuds said:


> Funny how that's coming out when Khloe has been called out (Hard) on Twitter from @Destineybleu
> 
> Not sure if it's been mentioned here or not.



What was that all about?


----------



## WishList986

zen1965 said:


> What was that all about?


Apparently Khloe bought one of everything from Destiny Blu's site (she has previously made custom garments for Beyonce and Gaga), and then released something incredibly similar under her Good American line.


----------



## zen1965

^Thank you.
That does not sound farfetched.


----------



## Kidclarke

That whole family loves copy & paste.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.eonline.com/shows/kardas...to-get-pregnant-during-marriage-to-lamar-odom

*Khloe Kardashian Reveals She "Fake Tried" to Get Pregnant During Marriage to Lamar Odom*

Sometimes timing is everything.

In this scene from Sunday's season finale of _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_, *Khloe Kardashian* meets with Dr.* Andy Huang* to find out if she would be able to be a surrogate for *Kim Kardashian* and potentially carry her third baby.

However, when the reproductive specialist asks about Khloe's fertility history, the 32-year-old entrepreneur opens up about her relationship with *Lamar Odom* and their previous attempts at having a child of their own. More specifically, the Good American co-founder reveals she "fake tried" to get pregnant during their failed marriage.

"I was married, but I knew the circumstances weren't the healthiest," she tells the doctor. "So, I just kept pretending I was doing it."

Meanwhile, in her confessional, Khloe further explains why she believed that was the right thing to do at the time.

"When I was doing my fertility treatments, they were more so for Lamar," she admits. "I had to stop because there was much deeper stuff that was happening in our marriage. I knew that it wasn't the right situation to bring a child into, and I think I've done a lot of covering up for him, like even when it made me look like I was the problem. But I was fine taking on that burden on my shoulders because he had a lot of other deeper s--t to deal with."


----------



## berrydiva

So she got fertility treatments when she didn't need them? This family is so weird.


----------



## TC1

We all saw that she was faking that. They fake everything, no shock there


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> So she got fertility treatments when she didn't need them? This family is so weird.



Right? Why not just secretly take the pill? So stupid.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Playing with fertility...  just when you think you couldn't go any lower.  There are just some things you don't play with.

Funny how she will admit to faking fertility treatments, but lie about that monstrosity of an azz.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Faking infertility. I hope a higher power is keeping tracking of this.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> Playing with fertility...  just when you think you couldn't go any lower.  There are just some things you don't play with.
> 
> Funny how she will admit to faking fertility treatments, but lie about that monstrosity of an azz.




"infertility" is one of their go-to storylines when they're running out of ideas. Remember how Kim feared she could never have children and BOOM! pregnant


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is disgusting.


----------



## terebina786

Faking infertility just really irks me. I have two friends who had to go through the treatments.  One is now 6 months along and the other one's treatments still haven't been successful.

It really is disgusting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Faking fertility treatments with your husband, is just as bad as piercing a condom to trap a dude..  Both make for an equally trifling woman


----------



## TC1

I feel like Lamar probably knew it was all just for a storyline and went along.


----------



## bisousx

Saw this on IG and just going to drop it here...


----------



## berrydiva

I don't think what happens to these dudes have much to do with the Kardashians but more to do with them getting distracted by wanting more popularity. Notice French Montana isn't on that list because he went in with a purpose. Odell never dated Khloe.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I don't think what happens to these dudes have much to do with the Kardashians but more to do with them getting distracted by wanting more popularity. Notice French Montana isn't on that list because he went in with a purpose. *Odell never dated Khloe*.



She sat on his lap or leaned on his lap at a party! Doesn't that count???

That list is funny though... I hope one of them starts chasing one of the Warriors next season... I think Klay Thompson is available lol


----------



## TC1

That's so funny.. "Bruce Jenner..turns into a woman"


----------



## berrydiva

I find their response to Khloe's Cease and Desist letter so comical....Destiney Bleu's lawyer provided receipts for dayssssss. Guess this is the end of Good American?

*Black Designer Destiney Bleu Receives a Cease and Desist Letter From Khloé Kardashian*



Yesha Callahan
Today 2:59pm
Filed to: DESTINEY BLEU
4.6K
19





Images on the right are from Destiney Bleu’s designs. Images on the left are from Kardashian’s clothing line. (McArthur Law Firm)

What happens when a designer brings receipts and proof that she supplied a celebrity with items from her line? Then said celebrity releases practically the exact-same designs, but the designer calls attention to being ripped off and her squad asks for answers on social media? Well, if you’re that celebrity and your name is Khloé Kardashian, you threaten to sue the designer and send a cease and desist letter.

The above is what happened to designer Destiney Bleu. Bleu’s bedazzled designs are pretty well known—so well known that Kardashian purchased several thousand dollars’ worth of her items last year. But imagine the shock on Bleu’s face when she saw Kardashian promoting duplications of her designs in her Good American clothing line.




*Did Khloé Kardashian Steal a Black Designer’s Work After Purchasing Her Products?*
You’ve probably seen Destiney Bleu’s designs on some of your favorite celebrities. Bleu’s…

Read more
On Friday, Bleu supplied* The Root* with a cease and desist letter that Kardashian’s attorney sent her, as well as her own attorney’s response. The letter states that “Good American’s design team had never heard your name and never saw your samples,” but Bleu’s attorney brought out the receipts in his own letter, which shows that Kardashian and her team purchased tons of items in 2016. Kardashian ordered fishnet tights and a custom jersey, as well as 16 other items, including a pair of briefs with “Tristan Thompson” (her current boyfriend’s name) bedazzled on them.


The letter also went on to state that Kardashian’s designs were “inspired by the 1990’s and are evocative of clothing worn by Cher and others at that time.”

Kardashian’s letter states that the claims Bleu made are false, defamatory and injurious to her reputation, and they want a retraction. They also want “[Bleu’s] trolls [to] stop attacking [Kardashian’s] social media channels.”

The McArthur Law Firm in Los Angeles represents Bleu, and this is not its first time dealing with a Kardashian “kopying.” The firm once represented Vlada Haggerty, whose artwork was copied by Kylie Jenner when she launched her Lip Kit products.

Bleu attorney Stephen Charles McArthur said:

It is not illegal for Khloé to copy Destiney’s designs—it is just tacky, disrespectful and in bad taste. ... Destiney has a constitutionally protected right to inform others that Khloé Kardashian has copied her designs. She will not silently abdicate that right in response to a frivolous, two-bit email from you threatening legal action. ... If you continue this meritless bullying and follow through with filing a lawsuit, we will welcome a court to set you straight.

Below is Bleu’s response to the cease and desist letter::


http://thegrapevine.theroot.com/black-designer-destiney-bleu-receives-a-cease-desist-1795967904


----------



## V0N1B2

Team Destiny


----------



## VickyB

YSoLovely said:


> "infertility" is one of their go-to storylines when they're running out of ideas. Remember how Kim feared she could never have children and BOOM! pregnant


_isn't that Kim's thing now? Dangerous for her to carry  so she's looking for a vessel? _


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> I find their response to Khloe's Cease and Desist letter so comical....Destiney Bleu's lawyer provided receipts for dayssssss. Guess this is the end of Good American?
> 
> *Black Designer Destiney Bleu Receives a Cease and Desist Letter From Khloé Kardashian*
> 
> 
> 
> Yesha Callahan
> Today 2:59pm
> Filed to: DESTINEY BLEU
> 4.6K
> 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images on the right are from Destiney Bleu’s designs. Images on the left are from Kardashian’s clothing line. (McArthur Law Firm)
> 
> What happens when a designer brings receipts and proof that she supplied a celebrity with items from her line? Then said celebrity releases practically the exact-same designs, but the designer calls attention to being ripped off and her squad asks for answers on social media? Well, if you’re that celebrity and your name is Khloé Kardashian, you threaten to sue the designer and send a cease and desist letter.
> 
> The above is what happened to designer Destiney Bleu. Bleu’s bedazzled designs are pretty well known—so well known that Kardashian purchased several thousand dollars’ worth of her items last year. But imagine the shock on Bleu’s face when she saw Kardashian promoting duplications of her designs in her Good American clothing line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did Khloé Kardashian Steal a Black Designer’s Work After Purchasing Her Products?*
> You’ve probably seen Destiney Bleu’s designs on some of your favorite celebrities. Bleu’s…
> 
> Read more
> On Friday, Bleu supplied* The Root* with a cease and desist letter that Kardashian’s attorney sent her, as well as her own attorney’s response. The letter states that “Good American’s design team had never heard your name and never saw your samples,” but Bleu’s attorney brought out the receipts in his own letter, which shows that Kardashian and her team purchased tons of items in 2016. Kardashian ordered fishnet tights and a custom jersey, as well as 16 other items, including a pair of briefs with “Tristan Thompson” (her current boyfriend’s name) bedazzled on them.
> 
> 
> The letter also went on to state that Kardashian’s designs were “inspired by the 1990’s and are evocative of clothing worn by Cher and others at that time.”
> 
> Kardashian’s letter states that the claims Bleu made are false, defamatory and injurious to her reputation, and they want a retraction. They also want “[Bleu’s] trolls [to] stop attacking [Kardashian’s] social media channels.”
> 
> The McArthur Law Firm in Los Angeles represents Bleu, and this is not its first time dealing with a Kardashian “kopying.” The firm once represented Vlada Haggerty, whose artwork was copied by Kylie Jenner when she launched her Lip Kit products.
> 
> Bleu attorney Stephen Charles McArthur said:
> 
> It is not illegal for Khloé to copy Destiney’s designs—it is just tacky, disrespectful and in bad taste. ... Destiney has a constitutionally protected right to inform others that Khloé Kardashian has copied her designs. She will not silently abdicate that right in response to a frivolous, two-bit email from you threatening legal action. ... If you continue this meritless bullying and follow through with filing a lawsuit, we will welcome a court to set you straight.
> 
> Below is Bleu’s response to the cease and desist letter::
> 
> 
> http://thegrapevine.theroot.com/black-designer-destiney-bleu-receives-a-cease-desist-1795967904



The thing is, clothing designers cannot protect their designs. Other designers are free to copy them, and sell the results. Clothing is utilitarian. (i.e. leggings, jeans, t-shirts) It is the same with vehicles. Purses, too, for that matter. What IS protected is the brand name and logo. Also, perhaps (if the designer goes so far) the actual print on the material is copyrighted. 

So really nothing wrong was done by copying the designs, it happens all the time. 

Both Destiny and Khloe got publicity from this, perhaps one more positive than the other, but still publicity is publicity.....eh?


----------



## Tivo

But this style biting further exposes Khloe for what she is, and I'm ALWAYS here for that.


----------



## Lounorada

_"Kardashian’s letter states that the claims Bleu made are false, defamatory and injurious to her reputation, and they want a retraction. They also want “[Bleu’s] trolls [to] stop attacking [Kardashian’s] social media channels.”
_
Injurious to her reputation...




Her 'reputation', what exactly is that? All she does is run her mouth off constantly... inflating her a$$ & lips to the point of possible explosion while pretending they God-given... photoshopping her pictures to make her look like some porno cartoon character... wearing clothes that are at least three sizes too small?
Khloe is nothing but a vapid, pathetic fool and _that_ is her reputation. Also, Khloe is a troll herself, so she is no position to be asking other trolls to stop attacking her on social media.
So, she needs to shut up, stop copying other peoples work and take several seats.


----------



## LavenderIce

terebina786 said:


> She sat on his lap or leaned on his lap at a party! Doesn't that count???
> 
> That list is funny though... *I hope one of them starts chasing one of the Warriors next season... *I think Klay Thompson is available lol



Oh, H-E-double hockey sticks no.


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> The thing is, clothing designers cannot protect their designs. Other designers are free to copy them, and sell the results. Clothing is utilitarian. (i.e. leggings, jeans, t-shirts) It is the same with vehicles. Purses, too, for that matter. What IS protected is the brand name and logo. Also, perhaps (if the designer goes so far) the actual print on the material is copyrighted.
> 
> So really nothing wrong was done by copying the designs, it happens all the time.
> 
> Both Destiny and Khloe got publicity from this, perhaps one more positive than the other, but still publicity is publicity.....eh?


Yes we all know that, I think the goal is to expose how they are continually stealing the ideas of others while trying to pass it off as their own. And they should be dragged for it each and every single time.


----------



## arnott

This reminds me of when she bought pies from a professional baker and tried to pass them off as her own.              It even had that baker's trademark leaf on it!


----------



## terebina786

arnott said:


> This reminds me of when she bought pies from a professional baker and tried to pass them off as her own.              It even had that baker's trademark leaf on it!



And then when she was called out for it she lashed out on people and the baker.   Much like she's doing now. 

The camo company that Kylie copied is also going in on her for stealing.

I don't understand in the age of social media, people will find out why even bother?


----------



## TC1

The thing is...if it's clearly an "inspired by" look. Just own up to it..stop going after other companies and trying to pretend it was a Kardashian original Koncept..we know these fools don't have an original thought in their heads.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> This reminds me of when she bought pies from a professional baker and tried to pass them off as her own.              It even had that baker's trademark leaf on it!


Exactly. She's pathetic with some of this stuff.


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> *And then when she was called out for it she lashed out on people and the baker.  * Much like she's doing now.
> 
> The camo company that Kylie copied is also going in on her for stealing.
> 
> I don't understand in the age of social media, people will find out why even bother?



Yeah, she called the baker "petty"!             She's so pathetic, especially when she tells people they should give credit where credit is due.


----------



## pukasonqo

koko is all posturing and no substance
always running her mouth out and hiding behind a wall when the **** gets too hot to handle


----------



## gillianna

I would  also question the ethics of any of their doctors who play along with their scripted storylines in order to get some 30 seconds of fame as if appearing on their show is going to get them new clients.  Wonder how much these doctors get paid?


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian is in the best shape of her life thanks to steady workouts and a cleaner diet.

So who can blame the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star for showing off her curves to full effect?

On Wednesday the sister of Kim and Kourtney slipped into a very sexy and tight black mini dress as she enjoyed lunch at Emilio Trattori in Encino with best friend Makika Haqq. They were most likely shooting scenes for next season of KUWTK.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rly-spills-black-minidress.html#ixzz4k1E2ApZa


----------



## bag-princess

What is going on with her leg in the third pic?? For someone that supposedly works out all the time she has no muscle tone at all!!


----------



## Kidclarke

That whole family on a diet of delusion and attention. It ain't working.


----------



## pukasonqo

on the last pic, under the caption "the things i love" she forgot to add: attention and PS


----------



## redney

Well there are Kim's old shoes.


----------



## White Orchid

She dresses like a hooker.


----------



## DC-Cutie

gillianna said:


> I would  also question the ethics of any of their doctors who play along with their scripted storylines in order to get some 30 seconds of fame as if appearing on their show is going to get them new clients.  Wonder how much these doctors get paid?


we are talking about the Kardashians.  So anyone closely associated with them is already suspect in the ethics department.  You gotta sell your soul to the devil and sign that confidentiality agreement to be in the circle or deceit.


----------



## TC1

I see rings on her ring finger....sigh..attention seeking on all levels, Her and Kylie's go to move.


----------



## Sandi.el

Also in that third pic, Her right hand looks like that of a 70 year old woman


----------



## arnott

Another Chewbacca purse.


----------



## Irishgal

With no offense to tranny streetwalkers, she looks like a tranny streetwalker working North Hollywood.


----------



## terebina786

I'm at an age that if I'm constantly adjusting and pulling at things to fit right, it ain't for me.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

bag-princess said:


> What is going on with her leg in the third pic?? For someone that supposedly works out all the time she has no muscle tone at all!!


she counted on dailymail on doing their thing aka photoshop


----------



## bag-princess

Viva La Fashion said:


> she counted on dailymail on doing their thing aka photoshop




she counted wrong obviously!!!


----------



## WishList986

Her hair looks nice, but that's all I got


----------



## poopsie

Susan Dey vibes in that 4th pic


----------



## lanasyogamama

I seriously can't imagine how humiliated I would feel trying to look sexy in that getup with all that makeup on in a hot parking lot.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks a rough mess.
How she can look at herself in the mirror before she left the house and think 'I look, like, amazing', is just comical.
They _must_ have some sort of optical illusion mirrors.


----------



## stylemepretty

She's dripping in desperation.


----------



## CAH

She looks like she just finished her night shift at the local corner...


----------



## Cocoabean

arnott said:


> Another Chewbacca purse.



It appears to be Belanciaga..doesn't mean it is good, just pricey. I am not a fan.


----------



## pixiejenna

Aww they jacked up her spray tan and her Lipo legs are showing. If you actually worked out in the gym instead of taking pictures you wouldn't need Lipo.


----------



## Lauren611

They want the off the shoulder coat thing to catch on so badly but it looks sooooooo dumb


----------



## Cocoabean

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian is in the best shape of her life thanks to steady workouts and a cleaner diet.
> 
> So who can blame the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star for showing off her curves to full effect?
> 
> On Wednesday the sister of Kim and Kourtney slipped into a very sexy and tight black mini dress as she enjoyed lunch at Emilio Trattori in Encino with best friend Makika Haqq. They were most likely shooting scenes for next season of KUWTK.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rly-spills-black-minidress.html#ixzz4k1E2ApZa


Photo 1, jack the dress up.
Photo 2, pull the dress down.
Photo 3, try to pull the dress up again.....
And so on, so on, so forth!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian is in the best shape of her life thanks to steady workouts and a cleaner diet.
> 
> So who can blame the 32-year-old Keeping Up With The Kardashians star for showing off her curves to full effect?
> 
> On Wednesday the sister of Kim and Kourtney slipped into a very sexy and tight black mini dress as she enjoyed lunch at Emilio Trattori in Encino with best friend Makika Haqq. They were most likely shooting scenes for next season of KUWTK.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rly-spills-black-minidress.html#ixzz4k1E2ApZa





She looks like she's leaving someone's house in the morning with the same thing she had on the night before and she's wrecked. Pulling, tugging, everything and anything for the camera. 

And the bottom pics, photoshopped to high heaven.


----------



## turtlebug1971

Girl looks like a cheap blow up sex doll with that nasty pie hole gaping open.


----------



## berrydiva

I had to go back to the pic to take a look at what she was wearing.  It's a little black dress and a cute pair if heels....that outfit really looks like she's doing the walk of shame, was hooking, etc.? That's an honest question...kinda looks like a standard LA/Miami trendy chick outfit IMO.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ It is but you know how these threads go....

The outfit itself is not out of the ordinary but it is more of a nighttime look and it's clearly not comfortable because she's tugging at it. I like the hair tho.


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> I had to go back to the pic to take a look at what she was wearing.  It's a little black dress and a cute pair if heels....that outfit really looks like she's doing the walk of shame, was hooking, etc.? That's an honest question...kinda looks like a standard LA/Miami trendy chick outfit IMO.



i am more surprised by how her face changes from pic to pic
in the last one she reminds of that playboy bunny, the one that's on trial for posting those naked pics of the elderly gym patron


----------



## tweegy

*Sports commentator voice* Aaaaaaand it looks like Lammy will be busting thru for the tell all!! Will he deliver!???

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4710916/Lamar-Odom-admits-s-working-book.html

I don't think it will be anything shocking really. I also can't believe he would actually do this considering Khloe did have his back when he literally almost died.


----------



## Bratty1919

bag-princess said:


> What is going on with her leg in the third pic?? For someone that supposedly works out all the time she has no muscle tone at all!!



Right?!


----------



## redney

Wow, this thread went more than one month without a post. Khloe must still be recovering from the dentist.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian put her curves on show as she stepped out in Los Angeles on Wednesday with boyfriend Tristan Thompson.

The reality star, 33, and the NBA pro, 26, were spotted looking at houses in the ultra ritzy Bel-Air neighborhood, sparking rumors the couple might be planning to move in together.

They've been dating since last September, following Khloe's divorce from former NBA star husband Lamar Odom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-hunting-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4nM0C3Gxg


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> *Sports commentator voice* Aaaaaaand it looks like Lammy will be busting thru for the tell all!! Will he deliver!???
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-4710916/Lamar-Odom-admits-s-working-book.html
> 
> I don't think it will be anything shocking really. I also can't believe he would actually do this considering Khloe did have his back when he literally almost died.




Please! That is what she wanted people to think!  She didn't have his back,his front or his side! Every chance they got they threw him even further under the bus.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Khloe Kardashian put her curves on show as she stepped out in Los Angeles on Wednesday with boyfriend Tristan Thompson.
> 
> The reality star, 33, and the NBA pro, 26, were spotted looking at houses in the ultra ritzy Bel-Air neighborhood, sparking rumors the couple might be planning to move in together.
> 
> They've been dating since last September, following Khloe's divorce from former NBA star husband Lamar Odom.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-hunting-Tristan-Thompson.html#ixzz4nM0C3Gxg


So, like what happened to that tiny waist of hers?


----------



## berrydiva

I'm not crazy...those are two different pairs of jeans in the above pics right? The cuff is different?


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> I'm not crazy...those are two different pairs of jeans in the above pics right? The cuff is different?



I am wondering the same thing! They look rolled up in the front as well.


----------



## Sandi.el

berrydiva said:


> I'm not crazy...those are two different pairs of jeans in the above pics right? The cuff is different?



I noticed that too.

Also hate those damn IG boutique clear/plastic shoes


----------



## redney

At least she's not wearing Saran Wrap with granny panties like her sister.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks rough.


----------



## TC1

And back to the same old gimmick of the bling on the ring finger to try to spark engagement rumours. SMH.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I didn't know Tristan was a yr younger than me.

Khloe looks a little rough.


----------



## Jayne1

I can't get over how big her butt keeps getting.  lol

Why look for a house when she has a perfectly good one?  And very large and decorated too.


----------



## Cocoabean

berrydiva said:


> I'm not crazy...those are two different pairs of jeans in the above pics right? The cuff is different?



Look at the second photo, he's carrying a pair of jeans with a rolled up hem! Afternoon delight? Ugh....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Khloe's IG comments are hilarious!!!  Comments like 'your dad is coming home'


----------



## WishList986

While they may have crap style, I always find their homes dreamy. Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## Irishgal

Is she wearing hoop earrings the size of dessert plates or am I seeing something else?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I have hoops a little bigger than that. I love a good hoop earring.


----------



## White Orchid

redney said:


> At least she's not wearing Saran Wrap with granny panties like her sister.


Give it time


----------



## Irishgal

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have hoops a little bigger than that. I love a good hoop earring.



I'm envious. At no point in my life would I have been able to pull off hoops that big [emoji853]


----------



## berrydiva

Cocoabean said:


> Look at the second photo, he's carrying a pair of jeans with a rolled up hem! Afternoon delight? Ugh....


I can't hear Afternoon Delight without thinking about the scene in Arrested Development when Michael and Maeby sang a duo.


----------



## berrydiva

Irishgal said:


> Is she wearing hoop earrings the size of dessert plates or am I seeing something else?


I live for large hoops....I wish I had a longer neck so I could wear those crazy oversized ones.


----------



## mkr

I love hoops but I wouldn't wear them big with long hair.  Your hair gets tangled up in them.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I love hoops but I wouldn't wear them big with long hair.  Your hair gets tangled up in them.


Yes, and then you try to push your hair back and rip the earrings out because your hand now got caught in them.

I have to learn not to touch my hair or push it off my face, which I always do when I have my big hoops on.  I just gave up and don't wear them anymore. lol


----------



## cojordan

Where is the realtor in the house hunting pictures? That seems off that no one else is with them.


----------



## redney

cojordan said:


> Where is the realtor in the house hunting pictures? That seems off that no one else is with them.


PMK doesn't pay good money to get pap pictures of the realtor!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Hoops aren't an issue for me until a baby is around. Otherwise  Idk what y'all are doing, lol.

Khloe's feelings were hurt about those OJ comments on her IG, lol. TF is she scrolling through her IG comments for anyway. When looking for validation goes wrong...


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hoops aren't an issue for me until a baby is around. Otherwise  Idk what y'all are doing, lol.


If your hair is long and flowy and will fly around at the slightest breeze, people will know what I'm talking about. Hair strands get tangled in big hoops.

Add some balmy lipstick for some strands to get stuck on and you end up constantly moving your hair off your face.  You have to contend with maneuvering your hand out of the way of the big hoops and unsticking the hair from the lips while avoiding the hoops.

i doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## WishList986

Man I'm glad I've never felt the struggle of hair getting caught around earrings! I've had long hair forever, it only ever gets stuck in necklaces


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. I've had more issues with my hair getting caught or snagged on necklaces than tangled in earrings.



Jayne1 said:


> If your hair is long and flowy and will fly around at the slightest breeze, people will know what I'm talking about. Hair strands get tangled in big hoops.
> 
> Add some balmy lipstick for some strands to get stuck on and you end up constantly moving your hair off your face.  You have to contend with maneuvering your hand out of the way of the big hoops and unsticking the hair from the lips while avoiding the hoops.
> 
> i doubt I'm the only one.



I didn't say you were the only one, I said Iiiiii don't have those problems.


----------



## Jayne1

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I didn't say you were the only one, I said *eye* don't have those problems.


I realize that, but you did say, "Otherwise  Idk what y'all are doing, lol" and I explained. Long hair that moves in the breeze gets caught in hoops.

And I adore big hoops. They are gorgeous, just hard to wear sometimes.


----------



## berrydiva

I've honestly never had an issue with my hair getting tangled in hoops whether I wear my hair straight or curly. I don't usually wear small hoops though so perhaps that's why?


----------



## guccimamma

Don't do it, dude.  Seriously. Turn around.


----------



## Sandi.el

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I have hoops a little bigger than that. I love a good hoop earring.



My favourite. I got some huge ones and always looking for bigger ones [emoji7]


----------



## Sandi.el

I've never had a problem with my hair getting tangled up in big hoops. And  I have long hair, a lot of it too..


----------



## turtlebug1971

She's upset because she knows her daddy is the hairdresser, not OJ. 

I still don't get why people think it's OJ. She's the spitting image of PMK's former beautician. 






LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hoops aren't an issue for me until a baby is around. Otherwise  Idk what y'all are doing, lol.
> 
> Khloe's feelings were hurt about those OJ comments on her IG, lol. TF is she scrolling through her IG comments for anyway. When looking for validation goes wrong...


----------



## Jayne1

turtlebug1971 said:


> She's upset because she knows her daddy is the hairdresser, not OJ.
> 
> I still don't get why people think it's OJ. She's the spitting image of PMK's former beautician.


Exactly! lol


----------



## arnott

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Hoops aren't an issue for me until a baby is around. Otherwise  Idk what y'all are doing, lol.
> 
> *Khloe's feelings were hurt about those OJ comments on her IG, lol. *TF is she scrolling through her IG comments for anyway. When looking for validation goes wrong...



What did she say?


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> If your hair is long and flowy and will fly around at the slightest breeze, people will know what I'm talking about. Hair strands get tangled in big hoops.
> 
> Add some balmy lipstick for some strands to get stuck on and you end up constantly moving your hair off your face.  You have to contend with maneuvering your hand out of the way of the big hoops and unsticking the hair from the lips while avoiding the hoops.
> 
> i doubt I'm the only one.



I have long, flowy hair, I've never had an issue with hoops.   But then again if it's a seriously windy day, I'll forego them lol


----------



## berrydiva

All that hoop earrings talk made me wear one of my fav pairs to the beach today.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's reportedly expecting her third child via surrogate.

But on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian stepped out to run errands with her younger sister Khloe Kardashian in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old flaunted her flat stomach and ample cleavage in a tiny crop top and grey leggings with Khloe, who sported a coordinating look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-claims-surrogate-pregnant.html#ixzz4o1KfgBAW


----------



## finer_woman

Sasha2012 said:


> She's reportedly expecting her third child via surrogate.
> 
> But on Wednesday, Kim Kardashian stepped out to run errands with her younger sister Khloe Kardashian in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 36-year-old flaunted her flat stomach and ample cleavage in a tiny crop top and grey leggings with Khloe, who sported a coordinating look.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-claims-surrogate-pregnant.html#ixzz4o1KfgBAW



They look ridiculous


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't care what she does. Has she glowed up? Sure. But she is still ugly inside and out.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't care what she does. *Has she glowed up? Sure.* But she is still ugly inside and out.


Lol. Where at?


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't care what she does. Has she glowed up? Sure. But she is still ugly inside and out.


Her glow up sure did take a lot of procedures.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tivo said:


> Lol. Where at?



Well, she looks better than when she was married to Lame.


----------



## VickyB

Those heels are not accentuating the positive. 

Kloger looks like she is poised to flip over that car.


----------



## finer_woman

VickyB said:


> Those heels are not accentuating the positive.
> 
> Kloger looks like she is poised to flip over that car.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] haaa!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

That pose where she is sticking her fake a** out at the paps is hilarious. This is what happens when you grow up in a world where women are only valued for their (plastic surgery bought) looks. Sad and pathetic.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Those heels are not accentuating the positive.
> 
> Kloger looks like she is poised to flip over that car.


Which begs the question - what positives does she possess?


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> Which begs the question - what positives does she possess?


Positive-ly none


----------



## labelwhore04

She would actually look good if it wasn't for those hideous lips and ridiculous behind.


----------



## Sassys

Okay, I have not been in any katdahshan threads in years, but my bff just sent me this as a laugh.  She knows one of our biggest pet peeves is women who constantly play with their hair (my assistant drives me crazy because she does it all day long).
My BFF said, we can use this as a drinking game every time Khloe touches her hair.

I mean seriously. The woman has been in the public eye for 10yrs, she can't still be nervous around paps and that is why she always touches her hair and fidgets.


----------



## berrydiva

Sassys said:


> Okay, I have not been in any katdahshan threads in years, but my bff just sent me this as a laugh.  She knows one of our biggest pet peeves is women who constantly play with their hair (my assistant drives me crazy because she does it all day long).
> My BFF said, we can use this as a drinking game every time Khloe touches her hair.
> 
> I mean seriously. The woman has been in the public eye for 10yrs, she can't still be nervous around paps and that is why she always touches her hair and fidgets.



I gotta go to YT and delete this mess from my history so I don't see videos related to them. All of them love touching their hair, Khloe is the worst....I don't get it at all. Is she still nervous or is this a habit at this point?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm not watching that video but for some people fidgeting is just a habit. Nothing more, nothing less. I shake my leg when nervous or angry sometimes but moreso out of habit, it's soothing.

Maybe she fidgets out of insecurity or she might love playing with her hair just because it's there  She's probably oblivious to the fact that she does it so often because it's habit.


----------



## Sassys

berrydiva said:


> I gotta go to YT and delete this mess from my history so I don't see videos related to them. All of them love touching their hair, Khloe is the worst....I don't get it at all. Is she still nervous or is this a habit at this point?



LMAO. Khloe has problems lol. If this was a drinking game, i would be drunk out of my mind.

My assistant does it all day long as well. She sits and sniffs her hair, when she is reading her computer. It drives me INSANE!!! Like clock work; if she gets up from her desk, she plops down, grabs from the right side and sits there with her hair under her nose. She will let it go to type and grab it again. It's the craziest thing. I've even invited friends to come to my job to see it, because they don't believe me.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not watching that video but for some people fidgeting is just a habit. Nothing more, nothing less. I shake my leg when nervous or angry sometimes but more so out of habit, it's soothing.
> 
> Maybe she fidgets out of insecurity or she might love playing with her hair just because it's there



IMO, a woman playing with her hair, is a sign of weakness, unprofessional  & insecurity. my BFF and I cringe when see women do it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Not y'all conducting psych evaluations off hair fidgeting  What does leg shaking, head bopping or any other type of fidgeting reveal to you? 

I understand and agree with it being unprofessional in a job setting but anything beyond that is a reach, IMO. If I see a woman playing with her hair in a social setting, I wouldn't instantly leap to her being weak bish. That's a hell of an assumption.


----------



## arnott

Sassys said:


> IMO, a woman playing with her hair, *is a sign of weakness*, unprofessional  & insecurity. my BFF and I cringe when see women do it.


----------



## Sassys

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Not y'all conducting psych evaluations off hair fidgeting  What does leg shaking, head bopping or any other type of fidgeting reveal to you?
> 
> I understand and agree with it being unprofessional in a job setting but anything beyond that is a reach, IMO. If I see a woman playing with her hair in a social setting, I wouldn't instantly leap to her being weak bish. That's a hell of an assumption.





arnott said:


>



We mean weak as in acting like a little girl. I should have said childish and not weak,


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm not watching that video but for some people fidgeting is just a habit. Nothing more, nothing less. I shake my leg when nervous or angry sometimes but moreso out of habit, it's soothing.
> 
> Maybe she fidgets out of insecurity or she might love playing with her hair just because it's there  She's probably oblivious to the fact that she does it so often because it's habit.


....Or fidgeting because she's in need of that booger sugar. lol


----------



## Cocoabean

Ok, I watched some of it...did one of them seriously ask where they could cross a street??? Ummmm, at the corner?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sassys said:


> We mean weak as in acting like a little girl. I should have said childish and not weak,



Aah, gotcha. Childish sounds better than weak.


----------



## Sasha2012

In an unusual move, sisters Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian opted not to flash any skin as they arrived at the airport in Los Angeles Wednesday night.

The normally flesh-baring duo opted for casual attire as they headed into LAX for a flight out of town.

Khloe, 33, covered up in an all-back ensemble while Kourtney, 38, chose a green lounge set.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-cover-casual-wear.html#ixzz4ouuG1btB


----------



## WishList986

This is a nice hair color on Khloe


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe's hair looks nice but umm...it's summer. I know it gets chilly on planes but sweaters, boots and a leather jacket 

Fall can wait, I'm in no rush to put on more clothes.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Khloe's hair looks nice but umm...it's summer. I know it gets chilly on planes but sweaters, boots and a leather jacket
> 
> Fall can wait, I'm in no rush to put on more clothes.


She must be one of those people who thinks the next Ice Age is going to happen while en route to her destination.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Those pants are not flattering on her.


----------



## kalahai

Like her hair too


----------



## Viva La Fashion

WTF khloe?? her face could be used to scare people away


----------



## mkr

It would help if her face was the same color as her body


----------



## Irishgal

Viva La Fashion said:


> WTF khloe?? her face could be used to scare people away



That's her imaginary "bad azz chick" expression.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> It would help if her face was the same color as her body


Now that you mention it...Is it just me? or is Kris the only one whose face color matches her body???


----------



## YSoLovely

Whatever Kendall is doing to her face, she needs to quit right this second  The other ones are a lost cause, but for the most part Kendall looked natural at least.  Now she's looking waxy and_ snatched_ - but not in a good way


----------



## Sandi.el

Kendull is going for the Kim super botox'd look. 

Kim looks the best in that photo, followed by PMK


----------



## Hobbsy

Viva La Fashion said:


> WTF khloe?? her face could be used to scare people away


This entire picture is scary AF!


----------



## Kidclarke

Is it me or are they slowly starting to look like Michael Jackson...


----------



## Cocoabean

Viva La Fashion said:


> WTF khloe?? her face could be used to scare people away



Is it just me, or does Kim look like Elvira in this pic?


----------



## WishList986

Kim looks cute & Kylie looks her age for once. Khloe should've stayed home.


----------



## VickyB

Viva La Fashion said:


> WTF khloe?? her face could be used to scare people away


So thanks to photo shopping, Kim's waist is smaller than Kendell's thigh?


----------



## VickyB

Sandi.el said:


> Kendull is going for the Kim super botox'd look.
> 
> Kim looks the best in that photo, followed by PMK


I think Kendull looks the best, PMK looks the most natural, best in a different category. No comment on Kimmie.


----------



## White Orchid

Just curiously, why does Kim put a peach emoji there?  Is there some meaning behind it?


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> I think Kendull looks the best, PMK looks the most natural, best in a different category. No comment on Kimmie.


You think?  Kendall looks like she's had a whole lot of fillers injected into her face IMO.  She used to be the most natural looking one out of the lot, but not anymore.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> Just curiously, why does Kim put a peach emoji there?  Is there some meaning behind it?


It's at the end of her snapchat account name, the peach emoji is a symbol for booties


----------



## berrydiva

She has some nerve using a peach...she needs to use a diaper.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> She has some nerve using a peach...she needs to use a diaper.



HAHAHAHA! Best comment I've read all week [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

Cocoabean said:


> Is it just me, or does Kim look like Elvira in this pic?


It's not just you!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her sister Kylie Jenner has seen a 20th birthday blowout like no other, enjoying more of a birthday week than a measly day.

And Khloe Kardashian was once again on hand to help her youngest sister celebrate her milestone age in style as they visited Cinepolis theater in Westlake, California, on Thursday night.

For the movie festivities, the Keeping Up With the Kardashian star was joined by NBA boyfriend Tristan Thompson, with the pair being mocked by her elder sister Kim Kardashian West just the evening before with a comical Snapchat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-movies-Kylie-s-birthday.html#ixzz4pUs9c0HD


----------



## WishList986

Her feet look huge


----------



## mkr

Is she wearing North's sunglasses?


----------



## berrydiva

Her lips look so stupid. I know why she's getting her lips done, I don't get why she thinks it looks good.


----------



## okdot

Viva La Fashion said:


> WTF khloe?? her face could be used to scare people away



Is this a new display at the wax museum or an actual photo?


----------



## ManilaMama

Her hair would be better longer... in front... like this..


----------



## terebina786

Is she wearing a cardigan? She looks ug.


----------



## Irishgal

.


----------



## Sasha2012

They will have been together for a year come September.

And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 33, and boyfriend Tristan Thompson, 26, took a couple's date to SEV Laser Aesthetics in Los Angeles.

The NBA player and reality star were in-step with one another, as both wore head-to-toe black.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Thompson-coordinate-black.html#ixzz4pWL4nm8c


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh Khlo...


----------



## VickyB

WishList986 said:


> Her feet look huge


only her feet......


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> They will have been together for a year come September.
> 
> And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 33, and boyfriend Tristan Thompson, 26, took a couple's date to SEV Laser Aesthetics in Los Angeles.
> 
> The NBA player and reality star were in-step with one another, as both wore head-to-toe black.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Thompson-coordinate-black.html#ixzz4pWL4nm8c


Oh! My eyes! What fresh hell is this?


----------



## YSoLovely




----------



## Thatgirl00

Sasha2012 said:


> They will have been together for a year come September.
> 
> And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 33, and boyfriend Tristan Thompson, 26, took a couple's date to SEV Laser Aesthetics in Los Angeles.
> 
> The NBA player and reality star were in-step with one another, as both wore head-to-toe black.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Thompson-coordinate-black.html#ixzz4pWL4nm8c


In the first picture, she looks relatively normal. And then you get to the last picture...


----------



## berrydiva

Her butt is starting to sag too. She's going to look like Kim soon.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Her butt is starting to sag too. She's going to look like Kim soon.



That was her original plan ...too bad she can't get the lips right.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She has some nerve using a peach...she needs to use a diaper.





ManilaMama said:


> Her hair would be better longer... in front... like this..
> 
> View attachment 3792872


----------



## Lounorada

It looks like she's had the end of her nose chopped off (like Kim did). It looks flat, short, you can see straight up her nostrils and there's a big gap between her upper lip and nose.
Her lips and that artificial a$$ are a mess. She looks rough as hell.


----------



## terebina786

Why can't they just photoshop a better butt? It's like they don't bother with that... unless they're trying to make diaper butt a thing.


----------



## Storm702

Remember when you were a kid & you'd shove a pillow up your shirt to pretend you were pregnant? Like that, only now to pretend you have an ass & to have a target for people to throw the bags of attention you so desperately seek


----------



## Ginger Tea

Sasha2012 said:


> They will have been together for a year come September.
> 
> And on Friday, Khloe Kardashian, 33, and boyfriend Tristan Thompson, 26, took a couple's date to SEV Laser Aesthetics in Los Angeles.
> 
> The NBA player and reality star were in-step with one another, as both wore head-to-toe black.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Thompson-coordinate-black.html#ixzz4pWL4nm8c





The last picture. Ugh! This is really a blasted shame. No need for this at all.


----------



## Sasha2012

They're the sportiest of the Kardashian-Jenner clan.

And Khloe and Kourtney Kardashian channeled their inner Sporty Spice (circa 1996) as they arrived to film scenes for their reality television show on Tuesday.

Khloe, 33, and Kourtney, 38, were both wearing striking tracksuits as they headed to a local studio in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shian-rock-sexy-sportswear.html#ixzz4psMJlO8Z


----------



## poopsie

Kourt wore it better


----------



## White Orchid

Her feet look orange


----------



## arnott

Her ass looks really long in that picture.


----------



## Sandi.el

White Orchid said:


> Her feet look orange



She's been going to Kim's tanning salon


----------



## White Orchid

Sandi.el said:


> She's been going to Kim's tanning salon


Well orange is the new black it seems, soooo


----------



## Viva La Fashion

I weep for the birkin that is being carried by a hideous creature


----------



## Lounorada

That a$$ is just ridiculous and comical looking on her. It looks just as bad as Kim's behind, not quite as saggy yet, but that won't take long to happen.


----------



## WishList986

White Orchid said:


> Well orange is the new black it seems, soooo


Except in the white house


----------



## WishList986

I struggle with finding sweats that fit my booty, how do hers fit those chicken legs & fake butt at the same time?


----------



## Cocoabean

WishList986 said:


> I struggle with finding sweats that fit my booty, how do hers fit those chicken legs & fake butt at the same time?



The suit on Khloe has NEVER seen a track!

WishList, the answer to that question is tailoring.


----------



## DiorT

I wonder if she feels lost now with the short hair.  All she ever did was play with the ends.  I bet she will have the weave back in a week....tops.


----------



## WishList986

Just heard she's releasing Good American sweats and Nordstrom tomorrow. Kind of hate myself for wanting to check them out.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kourtney's hair is really thin and stringy there, is it her real hair?


----------



## Kidclarke

At least the outfits look comfortable this time....


----------



## Sasha2012

She's spent a fair amount of time at the gym this year working on her fitness.

But Khloe Kardashian tried her hand at hiding her hard-earned figure in an over sized shirt and slouchy sweat pants.

The 33-year-old entrepreneur was spotted heading into Independence Studio in the Woodland Hills area of the San Fernando Valley on Friday morning.

In a recent blog post on her website khloewithak.com, Khloe listed out a few of her favorite go-to snacks for when hunger strikes.

The healthy list of foods includes a bevvy of nutritional snacks like hummus and pretzels, protein bars and Blue Diamond Whole Natural Almonds

'These almonds will fill you up and they’re only 100 calories,' the buxom blonde wrote.

Khloe recently announced the launch of her new line of sweat pants through her clothing company, Good American.

The line includes super high waisted designs with structured, breathable fabrics and is designed to fit all body types.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...curvy-figure-casual-sweats.html#ixzz4q9PfXvo4


----------



## White Orchid

It's like the Walmart version of the nouveau riche.


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> It's like the Walmart version of the nouveau riche.



This is like the perfect description... especially given their recent fashion choices lol


----------



## DD101

White Orchid said:


> It's like the Walmart version of the nouveau riche.



OMG this just made me laugh out loud!!!! You hit the nail on the HEAD!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sassys said:


> Okay, I have not been in any katdahshan threads in years, but my bff just sent me this as a laugh.  She knows one of our biggest pet peeves is women who constantly play with their hair (my assistant drives me crazy because she does it all day long).
> My BFF said, we can use this as a drinking game every time Khloe touches her hair.
> 
> I mean seriously. The woman has been in the public eye for 10yrs, she can't still be nervous around paps and that is why she always touches her hair and fidgets.





She does it because she is still a very insecure woman and knows that all her so-called good looks is just smoke and mirrors! It's like when someone has a secret and they think you will find out if you look too hard/long!


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> It's like the Walmart version of the nouveau riche.





Straight outta the "people of Walmart" files!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> Straight outta the "people of Walmart" files!! [emoji23][emoji23]


LOL............POW...........my guilty _guilty_ pleasure


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> LOL............POW...........my guilty _guilty_ pleasure




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sasha2012

Her bulbous bottom is arguably as famous as she is.

And, like the irresistible pull of an event horizon, Kevin Hart found his eyes inexorably drawn to Khloe Kardashian's storied appendage as they got ready to film a fitness show together in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The pint-sized fitness fanatic looked like he was completely mesmerised as they made there way towards the set at a YMCA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hian-robust-rear-film-show.html#ixzz4qf0GWsck


----------



## pukasonqo

bulbous bottom? is that meant to be a flattering description or the daily dail is running out of adjectives?

bulbous
ˈbʌlbəs/Submit
adjective
1.
fat, round, or bulging.
"a bulbous nose"
synonyms:	bulging, round, fat, rotund, swollen, spherical, swelling, distended, bloated, protuberant, ovoid, convex, pear-shaped, bulb-shaped, balloon-shaped; raretumid
"he had a large bulbous red nose"
2.
(of a plant) growing from a bulb.
"the bulbous buttercup"


----------



## Lounorada

By the look on his face I wouldn't say he was mesmerized, more like Kevin looks genuinely confused and slightly horrified by the sight of Khloes un-photoshopped, lycra-wearing, shop-bought a$$.


----------



## WishList986

How could he not stare at it? You can't really avoid seeing it, and he looks far from mesmerized lol.


----------



## Irishgal

Well according to the facial expression pain rating scale I would have to say he's in pretty significant discomfort. Maybe a 6?


----------



## DiorT

Double T necklace?? I feel like she makes a necklace for every boyfriend.


----------



## berrydiva

DiorT said:


> Double T necklace?? I feel like she makes a necklace for every boyfriend.


Didn't even notice that.


----------



## berrydiva

ID on her shades?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Khloe gets with dudes and reps them hard, lol. I think her necklace is cute. 

I don't think Kevin is too bothered by her behind, he's no stranger to fake asses, they're everywhere in the clubs, lol.


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't think Kevin is too bothered by her behind, he's no stranger to fake asses, they're everywhere in the clubs, lol.


And fake or not, dudes are still gonna look. I feel confident in saying that he's probably liking looking at her butt, fake or not, than he is disgusted. Folks underestimate just how much dudes like looking at big butts.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> And fake or not, dudes are still gonna look. I feel confident in saying that he's probably liking looking at her butt, fake or not, than he is disgusted. Folks underestimate just how much dudes like looking at big butts.



Oh definitely. People here make a big deal about big butts and how much unattractive the fake ones are but most men really don't care. They look at Khloe and say they would smash and not give a damn. For some men, any ass is good ass...fake or not.


----------



## Storm702

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh definitely. People here make a big deal about big butts and how much unattractive the fake ones are but most men really don't care. They look at Khloe and say they would smash and not give a damn. For some men, any ass is good ass...fake or not.


Just like fake boobs! Pretty much any guy I've talked to doesn't care if they're fake or real....


----------



## berrydiva

Storm702 said:


> Just like fake boobs! Pretty much any guy I've talked to doesn't care if they're fake or real....


Exactly!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oh definitely. People here make a big deal about big butts and how much unattractive the fake ones are but most men really don't care. They look at Khloe and say they would smash and not give a damn. For some men, any ass is good ass...fake or not.


If Khloe's thighs were more in proportion, her butt would look good tbh. It just looks ridiculous sitting on those thin thighs....if you're going to buy a donk buy it right and at least know how to actually twerk it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The chicken legs and weird hips are the dead giveaway. 

As far as twerking well...you can buy a behind but you can't buy rhythm.


----------



## ManilaMama

I think any man would smash anything they could. [emoji23]

Reddit was full of coconut stories recently from the r/TIFU sub. I only knew because it would make it to the front page. 

It boggles the mind. 

I don't even know what is better. Khloe or a coconut.


----------



## LavenderIce

ManilaMama said:


> I think any man would smash anything they could. [emoji23]
> 
> Reddit was full of coconut stories recently from the r/TIFU sub. I only knew because it would make it to the front page.
> 
> It boggles the mind.
> 
> *I don't even know what is better. Khloe or a coconut*.


At least Khloe is a human being.  Barely.  Should that count for something?


----------



## Handbag1234

Is it just me or is she starting to look really masculine in the face due to all the PS?


----------



## Thatgirl00

Handbag1234 said:


> Is it just me or is she starting to look really masculine in the face due to all the PS?


To be fair, she was always a bit manly. But yes, the PS is making her face harsher.


----------



## White Orchid

Thatgirl00 said:


> To be fair, she was always a bit manly. But yes, the PS is making her face harsher.


A bit?


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> A bit?


To the corner with you!


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> To the corner with you!


----------



## bag-princess

http://www.celebuzz.com/g/sources-s...nant/?utm_source=rkelly&utm_content=inf&ipp=3



She's supposedly pregnant!


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/sources-s...nant/?utm_source=rkelly&utm_content=inf&ipp=3
> 
> 
> 
> She's supposedly pregnant!



Wasn't there a pregnancy rumour earlier this year and no one cared?


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> Wasn't there a pregnancy rumour earlier this year and no one cared?



They will keep trying to fetch!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> They will keep trying to fetch!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



If no one cares about Kim expecting,   why would they care about Khloe?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> If no one cares about Kim expecting,   why would they care about Khloe?


Good point!


----------



## poopsie

Thank gawd she isn't going to the Indians games


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> If no one cares about Kim expecting,   why would they care about Khloe?




Perfect point! Stop trying to make it happen!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Trife life. His son isn't even a yr old yet, why would she want to get pregnant by him?! I mean, I know why because she's a bird but still...


----------



## Sasha2012

She excels at glitz and glamour as a famous Kardashian.

But Khloe took the day off as she was seen rocking an uber casual ensemble while stepping out with beau Tristan Thompson in Los Angeles on Saturday.

The 33-year-old TV personality covered up in an all-black athletic gear wardrobe as she let her hair down for the afternoon expedition.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-baggy-black-athletic-gear.html#ixzz4svyL5fhl


----------



## White Orchid

Attractive, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Ok, so I have a question.  If she can "fill" her butt and it ends up as dimply/lumpy as it does now, can she like, unfill it?


----------



## PoohBear

Sasha2012 said:


> She excels at glitz and glamour as a famous Kardashian.
> 
> But Khloe took the day off as she was seen rocking an uber casual ensemble while stepping out with beau Tristan Thompson in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> The 33-year-old TV personality covered up in an all-black athletic gear wardrobe as she let her hair down for the afternoon expedition.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-baggy-black-athletic-gear.html#ixzz4svyL5fhl



She really does look pregnant in these pics.


----------



## mkr

Did she sleep in those clothes?


----------



## terebina786

Why would she do to this to her butt after seeing what happened to Kim's?!


----------



## YSoLovely

Her weave is ratty as all hell. Yuck.

No comment on her a**.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She looks like she just hopped out of bed.


----------



## V0N1B2

She looks short and dumpy - and soooo average


----------



## lanasyogamama

Just a tiny bit diff than her Instagram pics [emoji849]


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> Ok, so I have a question.  If she can "fill" her butt and it ends up as dimply/lumpy as it does now, can she like, unfill it?


I think she's in the same boat as Kim, once it's done, it can't be undone.  She's stuck with it.


----------



## mkr

It might be able to be undone, but dayum her butt would sag even more with nothing in there.  Kinda like Kylie's lips.  I think they will sag and shrivel if she doesn't keep inflating them.


----------



## poopsie

Revenge body?????? Really????? _Revenge_ body? 
Revenge of the nerds maybe


----------



## Lounorada

There is just nothing attractive about her, at all.
I find it hilarious that she made the choice to have her a$$ inflated with cement (that's what it looks like), when she knows exactly how bad it will look with her own sister Kim as an example. These women are delusional fools.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She excels at glitz and glamour as a famous Kardashian.
> 
> But Khloe took the day off as she was seen rocking an uber casual ensemble while stepping out with beau Tristan Thompson in Los Angeles on Saturday.
> 
> The 33-year-old TV personality covered up in an all-black athletic gear wardrobe as she let her hair down for the afternoon expedition.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-baggy-black-athletic-gear.html#ixzz4svyL5fhl



The juxtaposition of that ass with those chicken legs!


----------



## Sandi.el

Will she ever let those fur slides go already?


----------



## Storm702

She looks rode hard & put away wet


----------



## mkr

She looks like she stopped doing lines she stopped working out,


----------



## Sandi.el

Even ogres have off days


----------



## tweegy

Sandi.el said:


> Even ogres have off days


I can't


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> She looks like she stopped doing lines she stopped working out,


----------



## labelwhore04

OMG.....apparently Khloe is pregnant....is this some sort of joke?

http://www.tmz.com/2017/09/26/khloe-kardashian-pregnant-first-child-baby-tristan-thompson/


----------



## YSoLovely

I can't. Kim, Kylie & Khloé about to have a baby?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lordt!!!  the devil works hard, but Kris K works harder!  she is not playing games, season 10 will be one for the books!


----------



## Kidclarke

Should have saved one for season 11.


----------



## YSoLovely

Now that I've gathered my thoughts...

We all know that Khloé wanted a baby (and a ring) for the longest - so, congrats! - but this is way too soon
She doesn't just get to have a baby, the baby has a half-sibling, too. I hope everyone involved is aware of that.
Tristan... dude. You sure about that? Just because she's spending money on you now, doesn't mean she won't be coming for those CS checks once if this relationship ends. 

On some superficial ish: I wonder how her body will handle the pregnancy. Kim's a** spread like crazy and was never the same. Khloé is awaiting the same fate, I suppose.

Bet Cleveland fans are already plotting to get Tristan the heck up out of there... #KardashianKurse


----------



## WishList986

YSoLovely said:


> Now that I've gathered my thoughts...
> 
> We all know that Khloé wanted a baby (and a ring) for the longest - so, congrats! - but this is way too soon
> *She doesn't just get to have a baby, the baby has a half-sibling, too. I hope everyone involved is aware of that.*
> Tristan... dude. You sure about that? Just because she's spending money on you now, doesn't mean she won't be coming for those CS checks once if this relationship ends.
> 
> On some superficial ish: I wonder how her body will handle the pregnancy. Kim's a** spread like crazy and was never the same. Khloé is awaiting the same fate, I suppose.
> 
> Bet Cleveland fans are already plotting to get Tristan the heck up out of there... #KardashianKurse



What's wrong with having a half sibling?


----------



## Esizzle

Oh Jeez Khlogre junior on the way too. Does anyone want to place bets on if Kourtney will try to become pregnant with her fourth child? To compete with her sisters lol


----------



## YSoLovely

WishList986 said:


> What's wrong with having a half sibling?



Nothing, but Tristan is hardly a father to that child. There's going to be a lot of hurt feelings and resentment to deal with and I hope that the adults can put their egos aside, so that the children can have a relationship.
Tristan's baby mama ought to be salty that he left her while she was pregnant, hooked up with a Kardashian, got said Kardashian pregnant and is likely going to be 10x involved in Khloé's pregnancy and the child's upbringing than he was with hers.


----------



## Antonia

I just heard this too on E!!!


----------



## tweegy

Just read this on IG [emoji53] what the frack is going on 

Congrats for khloe tho... 

interested to see her preggers tho


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-pregnant-with-tristan-thompsons-baby-w501625

*Khloe Kardashian Is Pregnant, Expecting First Child With Boyfriend Tristan Thompson*

Mama KoKo! Khloé Kardashian is pregnant and expecting her first child with her boyfriend, Tristan Thompson, multiple sources confirm exclusively to _Us Weekly_.

The _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star, 33, and Thompson, 26, gushed in a recent interview with _You_ magazine, shutting down engagement rumors.

"My boyfriend is very protective of me," she continued. "Feeling loved and validated and secure is a huge thing. Tristan is protective of my entire family, which is beautiful. And I love that everything we do is as a union. When he speaks, it's 'us' and 'we,' and that's important because it shows that you're sharing life."

Kardashian joked on the season 13 finale of _KUWTK_ in June that her beau would like to have enough children to start his own basketball team. "He wants to have, like, five or six kids with me, and that's lovely," she said of the Cleveland Cavaliers center. "We could start at one and then grow from there. But now, knowing I'm not on birth control, it's really scary. It's like a really big step."

Despite her fears, the Good American designer has repeatedly stated through the years that she'd like to start a family of her own. "She definitely wants a big family," a source exclusively told _Us_ in April. "She wants multiple kids!"

And absence makes the heart grow fonder. "She flies [to Cleveland] to see [Thompson] almost every week," a source told _Us_ of the couple's long-distance romance. "Things are going really well. The relationship is very serious."

Kardashian and Thompson's relationship began while she was still legally married to Lamar Odom, her husband of six years, though she split from the former NBA player, 37, in late 2013. Meanwhile, Thompson shares a 9-month-old son, Prince, with his ex-girlfriend Jordan Craig.

Khloé isn’t the only expectant member of the Kardashian-Jenner clan. Kim Kardashian and husband Kanye West are expecting their third bundle of joy via surrogate, and Kylie Jenner is pregnant with her first child with boyfriend Travis Scott.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Nothing, but Tristan is hardly a father to that child. There's going to be a lot of hurt feelings and resentment to deal with and I hope that the adults can put their egos aside, so that the children can have a relationship.
> Tristan's baby mama ought to be salty that he left her while she was pregnant, hooked up with a Kardashian, got said Kardashian pregnant and is likely going to be 10x involved in Khloé's pregnancy and the child's upbringing than he was with hers.


you said it best!
The whole situation is a mess.  But Khloe thinks she has a winner...  they say to look at the past to see your future.  She too will be baby momma #2, unless he marries her out of guilt and to throw it in Baby Momma #1's face.


----------



## tweegy

But her r-revenge body [emoji853]


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> But her r-revenge body [emoji853]


Dr Fischer is gonna be so busy next year!


----------



## labelwhore04

lolz looks like 2018 is gonna be the year of single mothers for the K's. What a dumb*ss Khloe is for getting knocked up with a dude who left his pregnant girlfriend and who is barely involved in THAT childs life. Man if i was Tristans ex right now i would be livid.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr Fischer is gonna be so busy next year!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-pregnant-with-tristan-thompsons-baby-w501625
> 
> 
> 
> *"My boyfriend is very protective of me," she continued. "Feeling loved and validated and secure is a huge thing. Tristan is protective of my entire family, which is beautiful. And I love that everything we do is as a union. When he speaks, it's 'us' and 'we,' and that's important because it shows that you're sharing life."*
> 
> .




   oh my goodness!!  she is really trying hard to convince us of their great love BUT she shuts down engagement rumors!!  klassy!!


----------



## berrydiva

Comedy. Tristen see his child that's already here yet?


----------



## mkr

She has been with him for a week while now hasn't she?  Maybe being in Cleveland away from the rest of the K's levels her out.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Comedy. Tristen see his child that's already here yet?


according to the mom's subliminal messages, barely


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Idc. I think there is a connection between her being the product of an affair and choosing to date/marry uninvolved fathers.


----------



## mkr

She's been dumped by a lot of guys.  She's got this one for 18 years.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> according to the mom's subliminal messages, barely


Sad. The sh*tshow that is about to come of this will be nothing but entertainment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

getting involved with a man that left his pregnant girlfriend is just not a good look


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> getting involved with a man that left his pregnant girlfriend is just not a good look


She sets the bar pretty low.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BagOuttaHell said:


> Idc. I think there is a connection between her being the product of an affair and choosing to date/marry uninvolved fathers.


she probably just never felt as good as her sisters growing up. looking for love in all the wrong places. in a k-klan bio robert k. said "she's not mine but i'll love her like she's mine anyway." that has to hurt, growing up like that. anyhoo, i cannot believe she's pregnant too... well, i guess i can, but ugh...


----------



## terebina786

Wasn't she just sipping champagne on tv during their 10th season interview? Unless it was sparkling apple juice...


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> Dr Fischer is gonna be so busy next year!


Funny, but accurate!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She's been dumped by a lot of guys.  *She's got this one for 18 years.*




shades of Kanye!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Wasn't she just sipping champagne on tv during their 10th season interview? Unless it was sparkling apple juice...


gotta keep the folks fooled, Doll


----------



## tweegy

Truth and kourtney kind of side stepped the dating question wonder how tiny Tim felt hearing that one [emoji55]


----------



## cdtracing

So Khlogor is going to be a baby momma to a guy who dumped his first baby momma while she was pregnant.  Kourtney is baby momma to Scott's 3 & Kylie is going to be baby momma to what ever his name is.  Rob got his crazy baby momma Chyna. SMDH  This is a Jerry Springer Show!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I feel like Maury Povich might be getting a couple of calls from the men associated with the Klan.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

ohh snapp!! Kris sure deserve a raise as their momager for all that pregnancy news. She sure pushed it to the limit. Whats next? kourtney pregnant from her boy toy?


----------



## cdtracing

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I feel like Maury Povich might be getting a couple of calls from the men associated with the Klan.



  I am soooo dead!!!!


----------



## myown

we need a thread to keep up with all these kardashian pregnancies


----------



## Bentley1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I feel like Maury Povich might be getting a couple of calls from the men associated with the Klan.


Omg hilarioussss


----------



## Avril

ccbaggirl89 said:


> she probably just never felt as good as her sisters growing up. looking for love in all the wrong places. in a k-klan bio robert k. said "she's not mine but i'll love her like she's mine anyway." that has to hurt, growing up like that. anyhoo, i cannot believe she's pregnant too... well, i guess i can, but ugh...



Has it been confirmed who her real father is then?


----------



## YSoLovely

Avril said:


> Has it been confirmed who her real father is then?



No, but I believe that *Alex* Rodan is Khloé *Alexandra*'s bio daddy and that it's never been a secret.


----------



## arnott

I wouldn't put it past either Kylie or Khloe faking a pregnancy to fake a miscarriage for attention a la Courtney Stodden.


----------



## Avril

YSoLovely said:


> No, but I believe that *Alex* Rodan is Khloé *Alexandra*'s bio daddy and that it's never been a secret.



Khloe is the spit of Alex! I had heard those rumours years ago but wasn’t sure if things had actually been officially confirmed. There are the OJ rumours too that went around a while ago.


----------



## bag-princess

Viva La Fashion said:


> ohh snapp!!* Kris sure deserve a raise as their momager for all that pregnancy news*. She sure pushed it to the limit. Whats next? kourtney pregnant from her boy toy?




that's what i said!  Kris is going to be up for a raise after she works all this news to their advantage! 
i don't see kourt getting pregnant by her PYT - she said a few years ago she wanted all her kids to have to same father so if she REALLY wants to pull out in front of this her only chance is to have a miraculousand joyous reconciliation with scott AND a baby!   because as we all know - ain't nobody looking for her and these young boys. it's not even a little bit interesting.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Avril said:


> Has it been confirmed who her real father is then?


i have never heard. and the book didn't say, it really only said that Kris had lots of affairs during the marriage and that Robert accepted Khloe as his own and voiced she wasn't his. i think the title was Kardashians the American Drama, it's new. i didn't read much tbh, just a chapter or two and it happened to be about Khloe


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Avril said:


> Khloe is the spit of Alex! I had heard those rumours years ago but wasn’t sure if things had actually been officially confirmed. There are the OJ rumours too that went around a while ago.


i heard about OJ as well. i don't think he's the father, lol, but super plausible she was having an affair with him. look at how often her daughters are/were with african american sports stars - i think it's what kris wanted for herself. and they were super besties with oj and his wife.


----------



## GaitreeS

Could this family be more rachet?!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> that's what i said!  Kris is going to be up for a raise after she works all this news to their advantage!
> i don't see kourt getting pregnant by her PYT - she said a few years ago she wanted all her kids to have to same father so if she REALLY wants to pull out in front of this her only chance is to have a miraculousand joyous reconciliation with scott AND a baby!   because as we all know - ain't nobody looking for her and these young boys. it's not even a little bit interesting.


Is he a PYT tho?

I'm thinking more of a BFYT (Butter Face Young Thing)


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Is he a PYT tho?
> 
> I'm thinking more of a BFYT (Butter Face Young Thing)




   well that is what Kris/the press want us to think he is!  some hot young stud!


----------



## WishList986

I love dysfunctional families, they make mine seem so sane and lovely


----------



## Esizzle

I was reminded here that Tristan left his pregnant girlfriend to be with Khloe. Two baby mommas in two years. Khloe should get ready to be a single mother (with help form nannies and fam) because I dont see this lasting.


----------



## pixiejenna

GaitreeS said:


> Could this family be more rachet?!


Challenge accepted!


----------



## VickyB

Wow. Not that I gave it any thought but didn't entertain Kloger or Kylie pregger story lines yet simultaneous pregger story line. Wild. Kim must be uber seething. Talk about being shoved out of the picture.


----------



## shiny_things

I don't know why I'm asking this question because I already know the answer, but does this whole family have no shame?


----------



## baglover1973

PMK's loins must be tingling in delight!  10%, 10%, 10%, keep pumping em out ladies!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Has Tristan's family spoke on this pregnancy. I remember his father was not pleased at how he handled the last one.


----------



## cdtracing

baglover1973 said:


> PMK's loins must be tingling in delight!  10%, 10%, 10%, keep pumping em out ladies!!!


  Dead!!


----------



## cdtracing

shiny_things said:


> I don't know why I'm asking this question because I already know the answer, but does this whole family have no shame?



Not even a fraction of an ounce!!!  What ever it takes to keep those dollars rolling in!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

baglover1973 said:


> PMK's loins must be tingling in delight!  10%, 10%, 10%, keep pumping em out ladies!!!




   kris stay getting paid with those girls and all she has to do that has kept them on top all these years!!  i ain't mad at her!  she is a genius!!!


----------



## shiny_things

Next up, PMK has miracle baby.


----------



## CobaltBlu

All these babies and no hastily-fabricated fragrance in forever.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's rumored to be four months pregnant with her first child.

And on Saturday Khloe Kardashian appeared ultra protective of her tummy as she stepped out with boyfriend Tristan Thompson in Cleveland, Ohio.

Wearing a baggy sweatshirt with the word Army emblazoned across the front, the reality star, 33, alternated between trying to hide her baby bump behind a large leather tote and placing a protective hand on her belly as she walked.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-s-protective-hand-belly.html#ixzz4uJoQNaoq


----------



## LavenderIce

She used to be all about the ring flash.  Now will it be hide and go seek with the baby bump?


----------



## arnott

I'm still not convinced she's pregnant.        This is the 3rd time this year she's been rumoured to be pregnant.


----------



## Viva La Fashion

arnott said:


> I'm still not convinced she's pregnant.        This is the 3rd time this year she's been rumoured to be pregnant.


I know we should never believe the credibility of pmk, but she did confirm shes pregnant.


----------



## mom0f2

The whole family is looney tunes. 
Just read an article the other day about Kris further promoting Kylie's cosmetic business. She does not want anyone to forget about her daughter!


----------



## Prufrock613

She is no Grace Kelly hiding her bump behind Hermes.

It's her first baby - she can't be huge...yet.


----------



## redney

mom0f2 said:


> The whole family is looney tunes.
> Just read an article the other day about Kris further promoting Kylie's cosmetic business. She does not want anyone to forget about her daughter!


It's not about her daughter, it's about her cut as her manager. PMK is all about the $$$.


----------



## bag-princess

So is she living in Cleveland with this guy now?? Listening to her you would think they are married when she’s talking about her “home’s on both coasts”!


----------



## LavenderIce

Prufrock613 said:


> She is no Grace Kelly hiding her bump behind Hermes.
> 
> It's her first baby - she can't be huge...yet.


No matter how many Birkins they have, no one in the family has the class, sophistication and refinement of Grace Kelly.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks like she is slowly morphing back into Chewy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

shiny_things said:


> Next up, PMK has miracle baby.



Na, my bets are on Caitlyn having a miracle baby next...


----------



## afsweet

those boots look like they came with a halloween costume


----------



## Jayne1

LavenderIce said:


> She used to be all about the ring flash.  Now will it be hide and go seek with the baby bump?


That's what I was thinking!  lol


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> I'm still not convinced she's pregnant.        This is the 3rd time this year she's been rumoured to be pregnant.


She confirmed it herself....she's never confirmed the other rumors or she's actually denied them.



Prufrock613 said:


> She is no Grace Kelly hiding her bump behind Hermes.
> 
> It's her first baby - she can't be huge...yet.


She's always carried her bags like this, I don't think this is a hide your bump thing. And what does the first baby have to do with how big or small you will be at certain stages? Everyone carries differently and different with each pregnancy, no?


----------



## berrydiva

I like those boots...they look like Jennifer Le boots.


----------



## Bentley1

She usually carries her bag in front of her to hide that crazy camel toe. At least that's what I remember her doing when I was last on these threads over a year ago


----------



## Lounorada

stephc005 said:


> those boots look like they came with a halloween costume


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> She confirmed it herself....she's never confirmed the other rumors or she's actually denied them.
> 
> She's always carried her bags like this, I don't think this is a hide your bump thing. And what does the first baby have to do with how big or small you will be at certain stages? Everyone carries differently and different with each pregnancy, no?



People generally start showing much sooner with second babies -- the uterus has already been stretched out. Labor is also longer with first babies too ...


----------



## DD101

stephc005 said:


> those boots look like they came with a halloween costume



They look like pirate boots.


----------



## Prufrock613

berrydiva said:


> And what does the first baby have to do with how big or small you will be at certain stages? Everyone carries differently and different with each pregnancy, no?


I was remarking that first pregnancies take longer to be noticed, especially if you have muscle like Khloe does.  At 4 months (?) I don't think it would be very obvious.


----------



## poopsie

Khole has muscle? 
That _would_ be news


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Khole has muscle?
> That _would_ be news



she has a heart which is a muscle


----------



## mkr

She has a heart?


----------



## bag-princess

When did she confirm it and what did she actually say??


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Never forget that she used infertility for ratings. She is disgusting.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> When did she confirm it and what did she actually say??


She had a "cryptic" snap or IG of a pic of them labeled dad and mom. I hate that I even know that...


----------



## kkfiregirl

BagOuttaHell said:


> Never forget that she used infertility for ratings. She is disgusting.



That is truly disgusting.


----------



## arnott

BagOuttaHell said:


> Never forget that she used infertility for ratings. She is disgusting.



Exactly, which is why I wouldn't put it past her to fake this pregnancy to fake a miscarriage so she can be on the cover of People magazine with the caption,  "Khloe's heartbreak".


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> She confirmed it herself....she's never confirmed the other rumors or she's actually denied them.


then why is she hiding?



berrydiva said:


> She's always carried her bags like this, I don't think this is a hide your bump thing. And what does the first baby have to do with how big or small you will be at certain stages? Everyone carries differently and different with each pregnancy, no?



one usually gets a baby bump faster with the second pregnancy. I read is a book because "the bump knows where to go"


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> then why is she hiding?


As someone else also said, she's always carried her bags like this...most suspect she was hiding her camel toe. I think it's a reach to say she's hiding her stomach if she's ALWAYS carried her bag like this...but this isn't new. If anything, I'd make a thing out of her wearing a sweatshirt as a way of "hiding" vs the bag. 



> one usually gets a baby bump faster with the second pregnancy. I read is a book because "the bump knows where to go"


Everything has to be explicit....guess I should've explicitly said a bump on one woman in her first pregnancy can look different from another woman at the same stage of her first pregnancy. A woman who's had 3 kids may show faster than her first pregnancy but doesn't always mean that she will show faster than someone who has never been pregnant before. Think I was referring to how pregnancies in two different people can look and be different give tons of different factors. Unfortunately, i though it would be understood without using all those words.


----------



## mkr

oops


----------



## Esizzle

Forgot that Khloe used fake infertility and fake trying to get pregnant for ratings. This b!!!!tch.


----------



## arnott

Esizzle said:


> Forgot that Khloe used fake infertility and fake trying to get pregnant for ratings. This b!!!!tch.



To the point of going to the gyno on the show to try to find out what was wrong with her.


----------



## berrydiva

Esizzle said:


> Forgot that Khloe used fake infertility and fake trying to get pregnant for ratings. This b!!!!tch.


Lol


----------



## redney

arnott said:


> To the point of going to the gyno on the show to try to find out what was wrong with her.


The gyno isn't the right doctor to tell her what's wrong with her!


----------



## Longchamp

She's pregnant. Her BF is house hunting out in LA to be closer to the airport than Khloes place in Calabasas.
so easier to get back and forth.
He's coming off the bench this season instead of starting.
we hear that Khloe doesn't think the Cleveland Clinic Foundation is good enough for her to deliver.
JR Smiths wife set her straight since they saved their preemie that weighed just under 1# 

We're worried about double Kardashian kurse since she's preggers.


----------



## mkr

Money can't buy class.


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> Money can't buy class.



Or a perfect ass.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> As someone else also said, she's always carried her bags like this...most suspect she was hiding her camel toe. I think it's a reach to say she's hiding her stomach if she's ALWAYS carried her bag like this...but this isn't new. If anything, I'd make a thing out of her wearing a sweatshirt as a way of "hiding" vs the bag.


I meant the baggy clothes not the bag


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> I meant the baggy clothes not the bag


Cool. The initial claim that prompted the convo was about her using the bag to cover.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Cool. The initial claim that prompted the convo was about her using the bag to cover.


yeah i´m a  little late sometimes


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian may have fueled recent pregnancy rumors by hiding her figure under a baggy hoodie, but when it comes to her latest fashion campaign, she was more than happy to put her enviable body on full display - and her eagle-eyed fans are in a frenzy over what they claim is the first hint of her 'baby bump'.

The 33-year-old reality star-turned-designer slipped into a figure-hugging leather-look ensemble to pose in a new campaign for her Good American fashion label, clearly not concerned with covering up her body in any way.

Posing provocatively with her arm resting over her much-scrutinized stomach, Khloe looks every inch the fashion star, flaunting her cleavage in a plunging off-the-shoulder, long-sleeved corset in an image released just days after rumors of her pregnancy with Tristan Thompson first surfaced.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-covers-bump-line-campaign.html#ixzz4uk0paOwt


----------



## kkfiregirl

I don't like how the black girl is clutching khloe's knee while khloe looks down on her. It should be the other way around ... the other girl is 10x prettier than Khloe.


----------



## mkr

I bet she wishes she really looked like that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

kkfiregirl said:


> I don't like how the black girl is clutching khloe's knee while khloe looks down on her. It should be the other way around ... the other girl is 10x prettier than Khloe.



That pose made me uncomfortable.


----------



## berrydiva

I like that leather outfit.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


> That pose made me uncomfortable.


There's so much subcontext that can be made of that pose given this family.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why the hell would she consent to that?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I like Slick but that pose


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>


Looking like Chewbacca went shopping at Fashion Nova.


----------



## terebina786

lanasyogamama said:


> That pose made me uncomfortable.



Same here...


----------



## kittenslingerie

kkfiregirl said:


> I don't like how the black girl is clutching khloe's knee while khloe looks down on her. It should be the other way around ... the other girl is 10x prettier than Khloe.


Khloe isn't pretty, but that girl prettier, come on lol.


----------



## baglover1973

thinking they were just trying to be sexy with the pose...nothing more....people read WAY too much into things


----------



## WishList986

There are SO many other ways to do sexy though.


----------



## kkfiregirl

kittenslingerie said:


> Khloe isn't pretty, but that girl prettier, come on lol.



Yes, that's exactly what I said.[emoji4]


----------



## mkr

It's hard to think of Khloe as sexy after all the garbage that has come out of her mouth.


----------



## Esizzle

lanasyogamama said:


> That pose made me uncomfortable.


Me too. Who in their right mind would pose like that and then publish it? But then again no one can ever accuse Khloe of being smart or having a brain. Same goes for people she works and hangs out with.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> thinking they were just trying to be sexy with the pose...nothing more....people read WAY too much into things


Sometimes things are done in the subconscious especially how we're conditioned to see things.  I don't think anyone put serious thought into the pose but it's too easy for people to read something into it because the Kardashians seem to have a fetish with black people.


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Sometimes things are done in the subconscious especially how we're conditioned to see things.  I don't think anyone put serious thought into the pose but it's too easy for people to read something into it because the Kardashians seem to have a fetish with black people.


i see...never looked at it that way but understand that view totally


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Sometimes things are done in the subconscious especially how we're conditioned to see things.  I don't think anyone put serious thought into the pose but it's too easy for people to read something into it because the Kardashians seem to have a fetish with black people.



YES! Exactly -- and black hairstyles etc. They like to try on blackness, but they would never actually want to be black women.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's said to be expecting her first child with her boyfriend Tristan Thompson.

And Khloe Kardashian cloaked her torso in a plunging silky black kimono as she appeared at an event on behalf of her fashion line, Good American, at Nordstrom in Los Angeles on Saturday.

It was hard to tell if the 33-year-old had a bump as she stepped out with her physique firmly covered up and belted in.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eavage-showcasing-ensemble.html#ixzz4usssdmIS


----------



## Longchamp

Ha Ha  Chit show per Lebron


----------



## Lounorada

She doesn't necessarily look pregnant, just looks like she isn't wearing her usual industrial strength spanx.


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> She doesn't necessarily look pregnant, just looks like she isn't wearing her usual industrial strength spanx.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## kemilia

Lounorada said:


> She doesn't necessarily look pregnant, just looks like she isn't wearing her usual industrial strength spanx.


Her face is rounder/fuller, could be PS or pregnancy (or both!). We shall see ...


----------



## TC1

Her face is going to get so round with this pregnancy. She'll be back to looking like Khlo-bacca in no time.


----------



## Irishgal

TC1 said:


> Her face is going to get so round with this pregnancy. She'll be back to looking like Khlo-bacca in no time.



It might be a good thing- she has to stop dermal and lip fillers while preggers so maybe pregnancy puffiness will sort of even it all out


----------



## Bentley1

Why does this thread have "Khlomoney " in the title. As if she's not cringeworthy enough.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Longchamp said:


> Ha Ha  Chit show per Lebron




I would like to think that the team as a whole wouldn't be subjected to this sh!t show. Wow.


----------



## BagLovingMom

kkfiregirl said:


> YES! Exactly -- and black hairstyles etc. They like to try on blackness, but they would never actually want to be black women.


Agreed, but certainly this critique isn't exclusive to them either.


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Why does this thread have "Khlomoney " in the title. As if she's not cringeworthy enough.


That's what she calls herself.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yikes, I think this pregnancy is going to be tough on her face.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> That's what she calls herself.


Ugh! She also calls herself Koko why can't the thread title include that nickname instead. Lot less obnoxious :/


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Ugh! She also calls herself Koko why can't the thread title include that nickname instead. Lot less obnoxious :/


Lol.  I think Koko was coined by Mason so it was given to her....IIRC, she also named her company Khlomoney. Kim's company name is my fav because it's Kim is a Princess  They're all crazy.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Ugh! She also calls herself Koko why can't the thread title include that nickname instead. Lot less obnoxious :/



But that’s her - obnoxious!!! So yeah....why should a thread title try and change that! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## DC-Cutie

she's obnoxious... so the obnoxious title needs to stay!


----------



## Bentley1

Lol, no argument there! She's beyond obnoxious


----------



## DC-Cutie

I was looking at her the other day and her butt and body, it's also obnoxious


----------



## chowlover2

The only name change I support for this thread is " Khlobacca.'


----------



## bag-princess

#liestheytell



“My weight fluctuates all the time and I love that at any size I feel comfortable,” she said during a panel discussion about her fashion line, which offers clothes up to size 24. “When I was bigger and wore bigger clothes I looked even bigger. I love embracing my curves no matter what size I am."


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's so full of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> The only name change I support for this thread is " Khlobacca.'



Yes please!              I was just watching Star Wars last night and was pissed that Chewie didn't get a medal at the end!


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> #liestheytell
> 
> 
> 
> “My weight fluctuates all the time and I love that at any size I feel comfortable,” she said during a panel discussion about her fashion line, which offers clothes up to size 24. “*When I was bigger and wore bigger clothes I looked even bigger. *I love embracing my curves no matter what size I am."



Oh is that why she wears clothes 2 sizes too small with the zipper about to burst.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> #liestheytell
> “When I was bigger and wore bigger clothes I looked even bigger. I love embracing my curves no matter what size I am."


That's because when she was bigger, she hadn't lipo'd away her waist. So her bigger clothes did not hug, like they do now.


----------



## VickyB

chowlover2 said:


> The only name change I support for this thread is " Khlobacca.'


Poor Chewie! My fav is Khloger!


----------



## pixiejenna

Klogore is my fav.


----------



## Bentley1

Khloger is my fave too


----------



## tweegy

chowlover2 said:


> The only name change I support for this thread is " Khlobacca.'





pixiejenna said:


> Klogore is my fav.





Bentley1 said:


> Khloger is my fave too









I cannot sanction you guys's buffoonery


----------



## LavenderIce

Khlogre is what I prefer.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She'll always be Chewy or Khole to me.


----------



## mkr

I think someone called her Shrek a while back.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I think someone called her Shrek a while back.


 Dead!!!


----------



## Bentley1

mkr said:


> I think someone called her Shrek a while back.


lmao


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I think someone called her Shrek a while back.


I mean if you do a side by side, they do kinda look alike


----------



## redney

I mean...


----------



## VickyB

I am so excited to witness the the glowing transformation that pregnancy will bring Khloger.


----------



## nastasja

BagOuttaHell said:


> She'll always be Chewy or Khole to me.



+1 for Khole


----------



## Handbag1234

VickyB said:


> I am so excited to witness the the glowing transformation that pregnancy will bring Khloger.



Given the father split from his ex before his first born, I'd be worried if I was Khloger. I doubt pregnancy will be kind to her and that face and arse will just spread and balloon.


----------



## YSoLovely

LavenderIce said:


> Khlogre is what I prefer.



Khlogr*é*. Let's keep it klassy, ladies.


----------



## Esizzle

YSoLovely said:


> Khlogr*é*. Let's keep it klassy, ladies.


Hahaha!!


----------



## Esizzle

I have seen Khlogre in real life. She is BIG. Not fat but just big. Especially next to her sisters who are so short. And Kanye is so short. Unfortunately saw them all at Disneyland with their crew in tow.


----------



## LavenderIce

YSoLovely said:


> Khlogr*é*. Let's keep it klassy, ladies.


----------



## WishList986

She's only 5'10 jc


----------



## arnott

Handbag1234 said:


> Given the father split from his ex before his first born, I'd be worried if I was Khloger.* I doubt pregnancy will be kind to her and that face and arse will just spread and balloon.*



I'm sure I'm not the only one here for that!


----------



## pixiejenna

Handbag1234 said:


> Given the father split from his ex before his first born, I'd be worried if I was Khloger. I doubt pregnancy will be kind to her and that face and arse will just spread and balloon.


I honestly don't think she cares. As long as she has a baby that's all that counts. Bros will come and go but her baby will love her forever. She had slim pickings before her kid they will be even harder to come by after pregnancy.


----------



## Sasha2012

She flew into San Francisco with sisters Kim and Kourtney to film some scenes for KUWTK.

And Khloe Kardashian wasted no time in joining her siblings for some sight seeing in the hilly metropolis.

The 33-year-old reality star made quite an effort to cover up her supposedly pregnant tummy for the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shes-bump-high-waist-jeans.html#ixzz4vbiSOEFh


----------



## bag-princess

that second pic doesn't look like a "supposedly pregnant tummy"


----------



## pixiejenna

High waisted Kamel toe is a good look with her baboon @ss lips keep up the hard work klo!


----------



## Ceeyahd

She's early in her pregnancy, so I wouldn't expect a baby bump yet. I would expect an easier weight gain, especially because she used to be heavier, somewhat recently. Hopefully she's not over dieting with a pregnancy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh I don't think she'll diet she'll use this as an excuse to eat whatever she wants. Why would she care she'll just have a mommy make over and have all the weight she grains from this pregnancy sucked out of her.


----------



## redney

Lamar wrote of his cocaine problems and waking up in a coma. Doesn't give Khloe or the K's much even though Khloe supposedly nursed him back to health. 
https://www.theplayerstribune.com/l...n=RSS&kwp_0=479529&kwp_4=1963450&kwp_1=823044


----------



## mkr

Supposedly being the key word.


----------



## Irishgal

redney said:


> Lamar wrote of his cocaine problems and waking up in a coma. Doesn't give Khloe or the K's much even though Khloe supposedly nursed him back to health.
> https://www.theplayerstribune.com/l...n=RSS&kwp_0=479529&kwp_4=1963450&kwp_1=823044



The only thing Shrek has ever nursed is her own delusional ego.


----------



## smiles1003

http://blindgossip.com/?p=87574

anyone else think this blind item could be referring to khole...


----------



## arnott

smiles1003 said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=87574
> 
> anyone else think this blind item could be referring to khole...



Yep!                  This is the 3rd time this year she's tried to make the pregnancy rumour happen.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugh after suffering threw her fake fertility woes to the possibility of a fake miscarriage. Way to keep it klassy klogore.


----------



## tweegy

smiles1003 said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=87574
> 
> anyone else think this blind item could be referring to khole...


kould be kylie


----------



## meluvs2shop

Has anyone tried Khloe’s jeans? I hear ppl love them? I’m actually considering....


----------



## FabulousDiva

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone tried Khloe’s jeans? I hear ppl love them? I’m actually considering....



I have and I love them!  I've bought 5-6 pairs and wear them all the time.  Perfect for curvy girls with small waist and hips and butt.  No gap at the waist line- perfect for me.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone tried Khloe’s jeans? I hear ppl love them? I’m actually considering....


Honestly, just buy one of the many indie designers she's ripped off for the style of her jeans.


----------



## arnott

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone tried Khloe’s jeans? I hear ppl love them? I’m actually considering....



              Was that high waisted camel toe mess on the previous page part of her jean line?


----------



## Tivo

tweegy said:


> kould be kylie


But if I’m not mistaken, didn’t Travis Scott confirm their baby news?


----------



## White Orchid

meluvs2shop said:


> Has anyone tried Khloe’s jeans? I hear ppl love them? I’m actually considering....


Oh you are sofa king banned now


----------



## tweegy

Tivo said:


> But if I’m not mistaken, didn’t Travis Scott confirm their baby news?



Who's Travis Scot? The baby daddy?

(By me asking that question means I dunno  if it's confirmed [emoji23])


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Apparently it's a BOY!


----------



## meluvs2shop

FabulousDiva said:


> I have and I love them!  I've bought 5-6 pairs and wear them all the time.  Perfect for curvy girls with small waist and hips and butt.  No gap at the waist line- perfect for me.


Girl yes! I keep hearing the same thing from ppl that have them and love them! No one I talked to has just one pair. I had no idea.


----------



## Lounorada

Is she really pregnant tho?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> Is she really pregnant tho?


Confirming the sex but not the actual pregnancy is just strange


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian is reportedly five months pregnant with a baby boy.

The 33-year-old bombshell has gone to great lengths to hide her midsection in social media posts while staying mum about the numerous claims she's with child.

But while filming Keeping Up With The Kardashians in New York City on Thursday, the girlfriend of Cleveland Cavalier basketball star Tristan Thompson could not hide her baby bump as it made its debut while she modeled a silky black vest with a long fuzzy coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-s-bump-makes-debut-NYC.html#ixzz4wdonofh5


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Am I blind? I don't see a bump at all and homegirl is big boned she would/should be showing a lot by now


----------



## Bentley1

I don't see a bump


----------



## poopsie

Bentley1 said:


> I don't see a bump


I do! Only it is three feet above her a$$


----------



## WishList986

I can see a bit of a bump, maybe? It could just be an ill-fitting top, wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Irishgal

The only thing that makes me believe she’s pregnant is that her lips are slightly deflated - in other words she’s not able to get a tune up on the fillers at all until the baby is born. We shall see....


----------



## clydekiwi

I can see a bump. Her pelvic area is swollen


----------



## terebina786

I see it too.  I wonder why the secrecy.   Every outlet is reporting it’s a boy and she or he hasn’t said anything.

Also,  the easiest way to hide the bump would’ve been not to call the paps [emoji849]


----------



## prettyprincess

I know blind gossip isn’t 100% reliable, but they’re saying she isn’t even pregnant.


----------



## mkr

Irishgal said:


> The only thing that makes me believe she’s pregnant is that her lips are slightly deflated - in other words she’s not able to get a tune up on the fillers at all until the baby is born. We shall see....



Pregnancy never stopped Kim.


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Pregnancy never stopped Kim.



True. I guess I had hope Shrek would have better judgement. [emoji29]


----------



## pixiejenna

While her lips look deflated she doesn't look pregnant at all.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I thought most women started showing by 20 weeks with a first pregnancy. If they’re not showing, they’ve already started wearing comfortable maternity clothes. 

Doesn’t seem comfortable to wear a tight shirt with buttons over a pregnant belly.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I see a hint of a belly, she looks like she could be pregnant. People swore up and down Kim wasn’t pregnant and we see how that turned out, lol.

I can see them using their X-mas card to announce both Khloe and Kylie’s pregnancies...could be why everyone is playing so coy about it.


----------



## threadbender

kkfiregirl said:


> I thought most women started showing by 20 weeks with a first pregnancy. If they’re not showing, they’ve already started wearing comfortable maternity clothes.
> 
> Doesn’t seem comfortable to wear a tight shirt with buttons over a pregnant belly.



When I was pregnant (a million years ago), I really did not start to show til about 6 months. Then, I blew up. lol Thank goodness I had wonderful maternity clothes.


----------



## Sasha2012

She debuted what appeared to be her baby bump earlier in the day.

But Khloe Kardashian - who is reportedly five months pregnant with a baby boy - was feeling more shy as she attended the Good American and VFILES Pop Up Collaboration event on Thursday evening.

The 33-year-old KUWTK star drowned her figure in an oversize hooded sweater but showed off her legs in some Louboutin ankle boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-figure-baggy-sweatshirt.html#ixzz4whBJzzBC


----------



## myown

anything to feed to rumor


----------



## mkr

Her fingernails aren't long enough...


----------



## tweegy

Her face is looking fuller


----------



## berrydiva

She still claiming those injected lips were her natural lips now that they're obviously smaller.


----------



## Theren

That's not necessarily true.. I'm plus size and didn't pop out until six and a half months.


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> I thought most women started showing by 20 weeks with a first pregnancy. If they’re not showing, they’ve already started wearing comfortable maternity clothes.
> 
> Doesn’t seem comfortable to wear a tight shirt with buttons over a pregnant belly.


If you're not showing much, assuming that means you can still fit in most of your same clothing, why would you buy maternity clothing?


----------



## afsweet

could be a bump or could just be skipping the spanx that day


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> If you're not showing much, assuming that means you can still fit in most of your same clothing, why would you buy maternity clothing?



Because of weight gain & her belly might be protruding slightly ... probably more noticeable to her than to a casual observer. 

Just seems uncomfortable to wear tight clothing over an expanding uterus.


----------



## White Orchid

So no one’s gonna mention the white socks with Loubs?


----------



## Tivo

Those nails are gross. How does she wipe?


----------



## berrydiva

kkfiregirl said:


> Because of weight gain & her belly might be protruding slightly ... probably more noticeable to her than to a casual observer.
> 
> Just seems uncomfortable to wear tight clothing over an expanding uterus.


I guess....don't know if I can agree that most women buy maternity clothes even if they aren't showing. I haven't met most women who aren't showing. Lol. From my sample group, I've can't say that holds true....its probably been a mixed bag.


----------



## terebina786

My nails are about that long and I can wipe just fine....


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I guess....don't know if I can agree that most women buy maternity clothes even if they aren't showing. I haven't met most women who aren't showing. Lol. From my sample group, I've can't say that holds true....its probably been a mixed bag.



I would say that people prob start wearing the maternity jeans/pants etc after they've gained some weight and regular clothes no longer fit. It prob also depends on whether or not they've announced the pregnancy.  If they want to look pregnant & not like they've gained weight ...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Tivo said:


> Those nails are gross. How does she wipe?



She prob uses a lot of toilet paper so her nails don't accidentally cut/scratch her lady parts.


----------



## gazoo

Depends. With my first pregnancy I was dying to "show" and immediately ran out and bought a pregnancy wardrobe. My belly didn't pop till I was 7 mos along, which was frustrating as hell. By the 2nd baby, I couldn't care less. Same with documentation. I wrote endless drivel in the first baby's book. Took endless pictures of everything. 2nd baby has little documentation. Running away in shame...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> My nails are about that long and I can wipe just fine....



Ditto. I wipe and wash just fine, thank you. 

Plus she’s wearing acrylics...they aren’t going to cut or scratch anything 

Only thing that bothers me about Khloe’s nails are the shape, I hate the square/coffin look.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm no good with long nails, I struggle to do just about everything lol and they get dirty so easily if you're not careful. 
Short nail girl here.


----------



## Tivo

Bentley1 said:


> I'm no good with long nails, I struggle to do just about everything lol and *they get dirty so easily if you're not careful. *
> Short nail girl here.



Yep. But I only have those thoughts when I see Khloe’s nails. Kylie’s don’t bother me. Khloe’s gross me out for some reason.


----------



## Cocoabean

Tivo said:


> Those nails are gross. How does she wipe?



She has people for that.


----------



## terebina786

Tivo said:


> Yep. But I only have those thoughts when I see Khloe’s nails. Kylie’s don’t bother me. Khloe’s gross me out for some reason.



Because Khloe is gross lol.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> Yep. But I only have those thoughts when I see Khloe’s nails. Kylie’s don’t bother me. Khloe’s gross me out for some reason.


Ogres typically have that effect on people


----------



## Sasha2012

She's stayed creative with her style during the last few months.

And 'pregnant' Khloe Kardashian made sure to keep her burgeoning baby bump under wraps as she stepped out in New York City on Saturday afternoon.

The 33-year-old fashion designer carried a perfectly positioned purse in front of her growing stomach as she ran errands in Midtown.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...covers-baby-bump-purse-NYC.html#ixzz4wqHSEdnG


----------



## mkr

Her nose looks pretty straight.


----------



## Theren

Why are they hiding a bump if they are preggers...


----------



## arnott

Theren said:


> Why are they hiding a bump if they are preggers...



Because she loves the attention.


----------



## arnott

I like the shorter hair on her.    Hopefully that stops her from constantly touching her hair.


----------



## Lounorada

On what planet are her lips looking deflated? Because her lips are still looking a plumped. lumpy, ridiculous mess 
She looks rough. I still don't beleive she's pregnant.


----------



## Tivo

She’s probably trying to wait and get some magazine to pay her for an exclusive about her pregnancy. Maybe that’s why she hasn’t publicly confirmed. I always look for the sleaziest, low budget reasons with these low life’s.
Or maybe she’s not pregnant at all.


----------



## mkr

Her face looks un-filtered and she resembles her old self. She always over-drew her lipstick to make them look bigger and symmetrical. She always had a fugly top lip so it’s hard to tell what’s going on other than the usual douchebaggery.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I remember Kourt had to share a pregnancy cover with someone else for her fist pregnancy.  I wish I could remember who.


----------



## starrysky7

It was Playboy bunny Kendra. Why do I remember sh** like this.


----------



## lanasyogamama

starrysky7 said:


> It was Playboy bunny Kendra. Why do I remember sh** like this.



You’re right!!!  I do the same.


----------



## redney

Her face looks different.


----------



## Kansashalo

Her face in those last pics are giving me Ellen Barkin vibes.


----------



## bagsforme

I thought it was hilarious on KWWTK that she brought the big ring light and lighting producer to the DMV to have her drivers license photo taken.


----------



## mkr

bagsforme said:


> I thought it was hilarious on KWWTK that she brought the big ring light and lighting producer to the DMV to have her drivers license photo taken.



Are you serious?


----------



## Ceeyahd

http://m.eonline.com/shows/kardashi...full-lighting-crew-is-the-definition-of-extra

EXTRA, and then some.


----------



## LavenderIce

Ring light at the DMV?  That's really not a bad idea.  lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

I would do it in a heartbeat if I could get away with it.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> I thought it was hilarious on KWWTK that she brought the big ring light and lighting producer to the DMV to have her drivers license photo taken.


This is brilliant!


----------



## Bentley1

Wow the DMV allowed it, I'm shocked lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bentley1 said:


> Wow the DMV allowed it, I'm shocked lol


I was thinking the same thing!  Not a bad idea at all though...  I'm all for some good lighting, because the DMV pics will have you looking haggard, like a straight up mugshot.  The guy at Kinkos let my friend hold a light while taking my passport pic - I look great!  If I do say so myself


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  Not a bad idea at all though...  I'm all for some good lighting, because the DMV pics will have you looking haggard, like a straight up mugshot.  The guy at Kinkos let my friend hold a light while taking my passport pic - I look great!  If I do say so myself


I'm gonna have to go back and retake my license AND passport pic using your idea As it stands, mine are no bueno


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> The guy at Kinkos let my friend hold a light while taking my passport pic - I look great!  If I do say so myself



I straightened my hair and then went to get my eyebrows and makeup done to take my last set of passport pictures.


----------



## WishList986

Khloe gets a ring light and I had to beg the lady at my DMV to retake the picture so my eyes weren't mid-blink  #peasantlife


----------



## tweegy

WishList986 said:


> Khloe gets a ring light and I had to beg the lady at my DMV to retake the picture so my eyes weren't mid-blink  #peasantlife



Omg I just saw this epi! That's a mess! Huge a$$ ring light and she's done up like a photo shoot for her license.... I was dying[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

There is no way in hell thats happening in my license office! Maybe a flashlight or something or a sheet of foil...


----------



## bag-princess

Glitterandstuds said:


> Am I blind? I don't see a bump at all and homegirl is big boned she would/should be showing a lot by now




THIS!!!! 

5 months pregnant she would have more than a bump!!


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> She debuted what appeared to be her baby bump earlier in the day.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian - who is reportedly five months pregnant with a baby boy - was feeling more shy as she attended the Good American and VFILES Pop Up Collaboration event on Thursday evening.
> 
> The 33-year-old KUWTK star drowned her figure in an oversize hooded sweater but showed off her legs in some Louboutin ankle boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-figure-baggy-sweatshirt.html#ixzz4whBJzzBC




There is very clearly NO BUMP in pics 4&5!!!
Why do they keep slinging that hash!!


----------



## VickyB

mundodabolsa said:


> I straightened my hair and then went to get my eyebrows and makeup done to take my last set of passport pictures.


Too good.


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> There is very clearly NO BUMP in pics 4&5!!!
> Why do they keep slinging that hash!!


I'm behind in school. Do we think that she's not preggers?


----------



## Star1231

She doesn't look preggers. When the time does come, I suspect she will blow up fast.


----------



## Prufrock613

Oh, Daily Mail you never disappoint with your narratives.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-hides-bump-confirming-pregnancy.html


----------



## Cocoabean

Ceeyahd said:


> http://m.eonline.com/shows/kardashi...full-lighting-crew-is-the-definition-of-extra
> 
> EXTRA, and then some.


 
I'd be one ticked off customer if I were in line behind her! Already been there two hours then THAT? Uh, best keep it there for me!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I’m not gonna lie, if I could get away with using a ring light for my DL picture, I’d probably do the same  LOL


----------



## White Orchid

OK, can someone explain the ring light thing?  Is it that ring I see in some IG chick’s pupils?


----------



## DC-Cutie

White Orchid said:


> OK, can someone explain the ring light thing?  Is it that ring I see in some IG chick’s pupils?


it's the best thing ever!  I have one that you can snap off and on with a flexible arm, so it's off to the side and you don't see the light in my pupils.  It's really great for taking pics where there isn't any light, like at night or a dark club/restaurant.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fans don't think Khloe Kardashian is pregnant after they saw her dressed up as Mother Of Dragons Daenerys from Game Of Thrones for Lebron James's annual Halloween party.

The curvy 33-year-old star's fans took to Instagram to discuss her midsection after the blonde babe posted three images where she was with beau Tristan Thompson. The basketball star was dressed as GOT character Drogo.

'She doesn’t look prego to me,' follower Pepricka commented while Dexismom added: 'Nope, I don’t think so either!!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...don-t-think-looks-pregnant.html#ixzz4xDdlHgoe


----------



## berrydiva

i like their costume...it's cute.


----------



## Lounorada

Probably photoshop, but her nose looks different... oddly straight and like the end has been cut off.


----------



## WishList986

She looks good when she's not oompa-loompa orange.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cute. She should’ve stayed true to her wack bish roots and dressed as Sansa, not Daenerys tho.


----------



## mkr

They look good but he just became un-cool for wearing that costume.  Well geez he's already un-cool for being with Khloe so...


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> it's the best thing ever!  I have one that you can snap off and on with a flexible arm, so it's off to the side and you don't see the light in my pupils.  It's really great for taking pics where there isn't any light, like at night or a dark club/restaurant.


Thanks.  Now if only they could invent a built-in filter so that I could permanently look gorgeous


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> They look good but he just became un-cool for wearing that costume.  Well geez he's already un-cool for being with Khloe so...


I think he actually became uncool one step before that when he left his baby Mama for Shrek.


----------



## White Orchid

Sasha2012 said:


> Fans don't think Khloe Kardashian is pregnant after they saw her dressed up as Mother Of Dragons Daenerys from Game Of Thrones for Lebron James's annual Halloween party.
> 
> The curvy 33-year-old star's fans took to Instagram to discuss her midsection after the blonde babe posted three images where she was with beau Tristan Thompson. The basketball star was dressed as GOT character Drogo.
> 
> 'She doesn’t look prego to me,' follower Pepricka commented while Dexismom added: 'Nope, I don’t think so either!!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...don-t-think-looks-pregnant.html#ixzz4xDdlHgoe


Another one who skipped leg day.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Fans don't think Khloe Kardashian is pregnant after they saw her dressed up as Mother Of Dragons Daenerys from Game Of Thrones for Lebron James's annual Halloween party.
> 
> The curvy 33-year-old star's fans took to Instagram to discuss her midsection after the blonde babe posted three images where she was with beau Tristan Thompson. The basketball star was dressed as GOT character Drogo.
> 
> 'She doesn’t look prego to me,' follower Pepricka commented while Dexismom added: 'Nope, I don’t think so either!!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...don-t-think-looks-pregnant.html#ixzz4xDdlHgoe


is this even Khloe?


----------



## cdtracing

Doesn't even look like Khlogor much less pregnant Khlogor!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Fans don't think Khloe Kardashian is pregnant after they saw her dressed up as Mother Of Dragons Daenerys from Game Of Thrones for Lebron James's annual Halloween party.
> 
> The curvy 33-year-old star's fans took to Instagram to discuss her midsection after the blonde babe posted three images where she was with beau Tristan Thompson. The basketball star was dressed as GOT character Drogo.
> 
> 'She doesn’t look prego to me,' follower Pepricka commented while Dexismom added: 'Nope, I don’t think so either!!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...don-t-think-looks-pregnant.html#ixzz4xDdlHgoe


Daenerys? She really tried it, lol! (Where’s the fist pounding laughing emoji when I need it?)

Khloe you look like one of Walter Frey’s daughters he can’t get rid of.


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> Daenerys? She really tried it, lol! (Where’s the fist pounding laughing emoji when I need it?)
> 
> Khloe you look like one of Walter Frey’s daughters he can’t get rid of.


Here ya go!


----------



## cdtracing

Tivo said:


> Daenerys? She really tried it, lol! (Where’s the fist pounding laughing emoji when I need it?)
> 
> Khloe you look like one of Walter Frey’s daughters he can’t get rid of.


 Spot on!!


----------



## tweegy

Tivo said:


> Daenerys? She really tried it, lol! (Where’s the fist pounding laughing emoji when I need it?)
> 
> Khloe you look like one of Walter Frey’s daughters he can’t get rid of.



[emoji88] lmao


----------



## Irishgal

I think she photoshopped Kim's current nose onto her face in those pics.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> They look good but he just became un-cool for wearing that costume.  Well geez he's already un-cool for being with Khloe so...




[emoji1][emoji1] and those people in Cleveland ain’t having it!!! They are going to run that family out of town!!


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Daenerys? She really tried it, lol! (Where’s the fist pounding laughing emoji when I need it?)
> 
> Khloe you look like one of Walter Frey’s daughters he can’t get rid of.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  lawd not Walter Frey!!!!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Khloe actually looks good in that super blonde wig. She should dye her hair that way.


----------



## addisonshopper

Word floating around is that he will be traded mid season. His performance last season and during the finals isn't sit well with some people.  I was a fan of his. But after he hooked up with this and left his baby mam while pregnant for khloe shows a lot about his character.   He has none


----------



## bag-princess

addisonshopper said:


> Word floating around is that he will be traded mid season. His performance last season and during the finals isn't sit well with some people.  I was a fan of his. But after he hooked up with this and left his baby mam while pregnant for khloe shows a lot about his character.   He has none



And the curse kontinues!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

The people already were not happy with them showing up for the game and the funny thing was Kris asking him if he thought they should stay away. They are so aware of how people hate them! If this really happens she will just follow him to the next city!


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> And the curse kontinues!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The people already were not happy with them showing up for the game and the funny thing was Kris asking him if he thought they should stay away. They are so aware of how people hate them! If this really happens she will just follow him to the next city!



I think Kris thinks they are so famous that there would be mayhem from all the fans flooding the streets for a selfie. They are that vain.


----------



## bag-princess

FashionistaCrush said:


> I think he's broke.



Her new b-ball player???[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> And the curse kontinues!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The people already were not happy with them showing up for the game and the funny thing was Kris asking him if he thought they should stay away. They are so aware of how people hate them! If this really happens she will just follow him to the next city!



I caught that episode and was like 'damn, you really think that highly of your family'   The fans want ya'll to stay far away from the NBA, NFL, NBL, NHL...  every man they have been with in sports has seen their careers FAIL.  

James Harden felt this way about dating her, if you think about it, it's true:
"I feel like it was for no reason," the Houston Rockets player said of the media frenzy that came with dating Khloe, although he didn't say her name. "I wasn't getting anything out of it except my name out there and my face out there, and I don't need that. It wasn't uncomfortable, but it wasn't me."

All the hoopla around Khloe and the men she dates/marry is for no reason


----------



## DC-Cutie

on a positive note - his home sits beautifully on the lake.  I love it.


----------



## berrydiva

FashionistaCrush said:


> I think he's broke.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> on a positive note - his home sits beautifully on the lake.  I love it.


Any pics?


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I caught that episode and was like 'damn, you really think that highly of your family'   The fans want ya'll to stay far away from the NBA, NFL, NBL, NHL...  every man they have been with in sports has seen their careers FAIL.
> 
> James Harden felt this way about dating her, if you think about it, it's true:
> "I feel like it was for no reason," the Houston Rockets player said of the media frenzy that came with dating Khloe, although he didn't say her name. "I wasn't getting anything out of it except my name out there and my face out there, and I don't need that. It wasn't uncomfortable, but it wasn't me."
> 
> All the hoopla around Khloe and the men she dates/marry is for no reason


Thats why I say, if folks think the guys they date are not in on the shenanigans they're wrong. James was not the only one that couldn't handle the fame. Miles 'TEEFS' Austin was another and Reggie... If you date a Kardashian you're gonna have to deal with being out there in the spotlight and the attention...


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Thats why I say, if folks think the guys they date are not in on the shenanigans they're wrong. James was not the only one that couldn't handle the fame. Miles 'TEEFS' Austin was another and Reggie... If you date a Kardashian you're gonna have to deal with being out there in the spotlight and the attention...


*Miles 'TEEFS' Austin*


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Thats why I say, if folks think the guys they date are not in on the shenanigans they're wrong. James was not the only one that couldn't handle the fame. Miles 'TEEFS' Austin was another and Reggie... If you date a Kardashian you're gonna have to deal with being out there in the spotlight and the attention...


I think they could deal with it. But why?  All the extraness ain’t even necessary


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I think they could deal with it. But why?  All the extraness ain’t even necessary



If yah dating a kardashian you have to know what comes with it. Extraness and all..


----------



## VickyB

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cute. She should’ve stayed true to her wack bish roots and dressed as Sansa, not Daenerys tho.



WTF - that didn't look like any outfit I've ever seen the Mother of Dragons wear.


----------



## berrydiva

xxx please don't quote spam


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Girl/boy Bye. Post the pics...no one's clicking the link to your site and why are you posting about July in November?



[emoji1360]


----------



## Theren

So apparently Khloe isn't pregnant she just got a new face.. http://www.capitalxtra.com/news/khloe-kardashian-plastic-surgery-new-face-photos/


----------



## redney

Theren said:


> So apparently Khloe isn't pregnant she just got a new face.. http://www.capitalxtra.com/news/khloe-kardashian-plastic-surgery-new-face-photos/


Well there it is. Her face looks totally off in the last set of pics.


----------



## Aminamina

Hello LaKhloya!


----------



## berrydiva

Theren said:


> So apparently Khloe isn't pregnant she just got a new face.. http://www.capitalxtra.com/news/khloe-kardashian-plastic-surgery-new-face-photos/


Can someone post the pics? Not giving clicks.


----------



## Aminamina




----------



## tweegy

Second pic looks off but that could be contour 

First pic looks normal-ish

I do think her lips are ridic... what her fans are saying she’s done she would have been hiding out for a while no? She’s on social media everyday


----------



## berrydiva

Aminamina said:


> View attachment 3876337


Thanks.  

If that's not shopped, it's a terrible nosejob. I believe she's pregnant...she would've already denied it like she's done the other times


----------



## arnott

Aminamina said:


> View attachment 3876337



Cute puppy.        That's all I've got.


----------



## berrydiva

berrydiva said:


> xxx please don't quote spam


Wait. What?! My entire post was about not clicking the link and pointing out that it's spam! Lol.


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> Wait. What?! My entire post was about not clicking the link and pointing out that it's spam! Lol.



no good deed goes unpunished


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Wait. What?! My entire post was about not clicking the link and pointing out that it's spam! Lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

So she gave birth to a new face?


----------



## anitalilac

DC-Cutie said:


> So she gave birth to a new face?


----------



## chowlover2

DC-Cutie said:


> So she gave birth to a new face?


I die!


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Thanks.
> 
> If that's not shopped, it's a terrible nosejob. I believe she's pregnant...she would've already denied it like she's done the other times




She’s getting too much press from it to deny it!


----------



## cdtracing

DC-Cutie said:


> So she gave birth to a new face?


----------



## sdkitty

Aminamina said:


> View attachment 3876337


picture with the puppy looks like an entirely different person

is she going into witness protection or something?


----------



## bag-princess

Lawd!!! Why does she always feel like she has to take over the life of these men??? And Tristan seems thirsty as she is. She’s all “everything being perfect for him” as usual. [emoji849]


----------



## tweegy

She looked pretty at Kim's shower


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> Lawd!!! Why does she always feel like she has to take over the life of these men??? And Tristan seems thirsty as she is. She’s all “everything being perfect for him” as usual. [emoji849]


She goes ALL THE WAY IN when she gets with her men!  I caught an episode where she talked about having all the boxes of clothes and accessories sent to Tristan's house - like 7 boxes a day!  Hasn't even been a year and she's already setting up house.
Women do this dumb ish all the time - quitting jobs, leaving houses/apartments, talking about having babies, moving in, etc!  WHY?????  
I low key like Khloe, but she needs to look at the way Tristan handled the situation with his baby's mother.  Look closely...  that will be you, sis.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> She goes ALL THE WAY IN when she gets with her men! * I caught an episode where she talked about having all the boxes of clothes and accessories sent to Tristan's house - like 7 boxes a day!  Hasn't even been a year and she's already setting up house.*
> Women do this dumb ish all the time - quitting jobs, leaving houses/apartments, talking about having babies, moving in, etc!  WHY?????
> I low key like Khloe, but she needs to look at the way Tristan handled the situation with his baby's mother.  Look closely...  that will be you, sis.



yes!  and last night all his big ass shoes were already in her closet and she was trying to make room for him!  
and as one of the others pointed out - it is JUST for the summer but as you said she goes ALL in when she has a man.  his comfort is all she is concerned about she said!  but of course she swears it is the best and most wonderful relationship she has ever had of course!


----------



## bag-princess

could one of you bishes look at this pic - small though it is - and tell me if you are seeing this supposed to be bump!!!  because i ain't seeing it! 

*Khloe Kardashian Hides Baby Bump in Cute Sundress at Sister Kim’s Baby Shower: Pics!*

is that a baby bump under there?

As Khloe Kardashian continues to play coy about her first pregnancy, the 33-year-old reality star’s fashion isn’t giving away any hints with her recent outfits.

The _Revenge Body_ host attended sister Kim Kardashian West’s cherry blossom-themed baby shower for her third child-to-be over the weekend, and kept her style subtle in a lilac-colored eyelit sundress. 

The off-the-shoulder look flared out at the waist, giving Khloe a prime opportunity to cover a baby bump.

*ET previously confirmed that Khloe is expecting her first child – a baby boy – with her boyfriend, Tristan Thompson, but the Kardashian-Jenner clan has remained tight-lipped about her pregnancy. *


----------



## DC-Cutie

ugh...  I'm so over this non story


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> ugh...  I'm so over this non story




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sorry I think the gremlins ate the pic!! 
Here it is!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Khloe and Kylie are just so strange.  Can't wait to show off their new men, butts and lips, but keeping the babies under wraps


----------



## berrydiva

That's a pretty dress.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Khloe and Kylie are just so strange.  Can't wait to show off their new men, butts and lips, but keeping the babies under wraps




exactly!!!  but......ET confirmed it!  i would love to know how they supposedly did that from a reputable source - not from a kris jenner supplied source.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> That's a pretty dress.




it is!


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sorry I think the gremlins ate the pic!!
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878618


So nice to see she looked lady-like... She looked great....I think with the style of the dress you can't really tell if there is a bump.. Meh we shall know soon enough ...she must be having one of those Phaedra Parks type of pregnancies...


----------



## kkfiregirl

DC-Cutie said:


> She goes ALL THE WAY IN when she gets with her men!  I caught an episode where she talked about having all the boxes of clothes and accessories sent to Tristan's house - like 7 boxes a day!  Hasn't even been a year and she's already setting up house.
> Women do this dumb ish all the time - quitting jobs, leaving houses/apartments, talking about having babies, moving in, etc!  WHY?????
> I low key like Khloe, but she needs to look at the way Tristan handled the situation with his baby's mother.  Look closely...  that will be you, sis.



some women get some really good D for the first time in their lives and that's all they can think about!


----------



## DC-Cutie

kkfiregirl said:


> some women get some really good D for the first time in their lives and that's all they can think about!


then found out their man ain't S*IT!


----------



## kkfiregirl

DC-Cutie said:


> then found out their man ain't S*IT!



yes!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> *yes!  and last night all his big ass shoes were already in her closet and she was trying to make room for him!  *
> and as one of the others pointed out - it is JUST for the summer but as you said she goes ALL in when she has a man.  his comfort is all she is concerned about she said!  but of course she swears it is the best and most wonderful relationship she has ever had of course!



I’d give his ass a guest bedroom closet and that would be that, lol. 

Khloe is very..eager. She does the most in every situationship while the guy is just like whatever *Kanye shrug*


----------



## DC-Cutie

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I’d give his ass a guest bedroom closet and that would be that, lol.
> 
> Khloe is very..eager. She does the most in every situationship while the guy is just like whatever *Kanye shrug*


EVERY GUY!

She even hooked up Tristan's kitchen with her OCD organization of the pantry and cookies on the counter   One sure thing you're going to get from Khloe as your girlfriend - a well decorated home, semi-home cooked means and neatly decorated pantry and cookie jars.


----------



## kkfiregirl

DC-Cutie said:


> EVERY GUY!
> 
> She even hooked up Tristan's kitchen with her OCD organization of the pantry and cookies on the counter   One sure thing you're going to get from Khloe as your girlfriend - a well decorated home, semi-home cooked means and neatly decorated pantry and cookie jars.



I need to share my husband with Khloe then ... my house could use some organisation right now.


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> So nice to see she looked lady-like... She looked great....I think with the style of the dress you can't really tell if there is a bump.. Meh we shall know soon enough ...she must be having one of those Phaedra Parks type of pregnancies...





That dress ain’t hiding no bump!  Ray Charles could see that! [emoji41]


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> EVERY GUY!
> 
> She even hooked up Tristan's kitchen with her OCD organization of the pantry and cookies on the counter   One sure thing you're going to get from Khloe as your girlfriend - a well decorated home, semi-home cooked means and neatly decorated pantry and cookie jars.




I’m not looking forward to her planning his meals and checking his schedule the way she used to do for Lamar!  I bet she has the coach/trainers on speed dial in case she needs to discuss what they need to do for him! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

I legit want to see if she'd be my girlfriend, just for the organization...  I got a man!  LOL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

DC-Cutie said:


> EVERY GUY!
> 
> She even hooked up Tristan's kitchen with her OCD organization of the pantry and cookies on the counter   One sure thing you're going to get from Khloe as your girlfriend - a well decorated home, semi-home cooked means and neatly decorated pantry and cookie jars.



 A neatly decorated pantry full of processed foods and box cakemix lol. 

Before I unfollowed her on snap, I noticed she hangs with his friends, cooks for them and just does the most. Maybe this one will work out for her....hopefully.


----------



## WishList986

It's sad because I know so many girls like her that are just desperate to be loved/put up with


----------



## meluvs2shop

Aminamina said:


> View attachment 3876337


Wow that bottom pic...if i was not in her thread I would have NEVER eVeR guessed that was Khloe. Not sure if it’s just make up but it can’t be it’s like a totally different face!


----------



## Lounorada

Saw this on tumblr and it cracked me up. Apparently it's from her instagram page.



Who's face did she steal?! That is comical photoshopping


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> A neatly decorated pantry full of processed foods and box cakemix lol.
> 
> Before I unfollowed her on snap, I noticed she hangs with his friends, cooks for them and just does the most. Maybe this one will work out for her....hopefully.



I actually JUST started following her cause I kind of forgot about her... 

She’s plugging her diff eye wear and I don’t know ... something about how she talks is weird.. it’s different than how she usually talks


----------



## arnott

Keeps on checking back to see when it's going to be confirmed that she's NOT pregnant!


----------



## DC-Cutie

WishList986 said:


> It's sad because I know so many girls like her that are just desperate to be loved/put up with


even more pathetic when it's grown women with desperation


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Keeps on checking back to see when it's going to be confirmed that she's NOT pregnant!


we got 9 mos doll... check back then


----------



## mkr

I had a bridal shower and I hated it.  I didn't have a baby shower.  I felt so uncomfortable there was no way I was doing that again.  

I think the show is paying for the baby shower, they need it for a story line.  What else is Kim going to do?  She kind of has no life anymore other than her late night dumpster diving.


----------



## coconutsboston

arnott said:


> Keeps on checking back to see when it's going to be confirmed that she's NOT pregnant!


SAME!


----------



## arnott

mkr said:


> I had a bridal shower and I hated it.  I didn't have a baby shower.  I felt so uncomfortable there was no way I was doing that again.
> 
> I think the show is paying for the baby shower, they need it for a story line.  What else is Kim going to do?  She kind of has no life anymore other than her *late night dumpster diving*.



Say    what?


----------



## arnott

https://ca.style.yahoo.com/fans-thi...khloe-kardashian-happened-nose-204337721.html


----------



## Irishgal

It almost looks like a prosthetic nose and she needs to let go of the dog as it’s clearly not enjoying the moment.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I had a bridal shower and I hated it.  I didn't have a baby shower.  I felt so uncomfortable there was no way I was doing that again.
> 
> I think the show is paying for the baby shower, they need it for a story line.  What else is Kim going to do?  She kind of has no life anymore other than her late night dumpster diving.


IMO a baby shower should be for the first baby.  After you've already had two and are rich anyway, asking for gifts (which is what a shower is all about) is totally inappropriate.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> IMO a baby shower should be for the first baby.  After you've already had two and are rich anyway, asking for gifts (which is what a shower is all about) is totally inappropriate.


that's how I feel. Now, there isn't anything wrong with a cute gift for the baby like a stuffed animal or blanket.  But no need to go overboard...  for the 3rd time


----------



## sdkitty

DC-Cutie said:


> that's how I feel. Now, there isn't anything wrong with a cute gift for the baby like a stuffed animal or blanket.  But no need to go overboard...  for the 3rd time


my hairdresser just had her second child (both boys a couple of years apart).  I was going to get her a little gift but she said while she was pregnant she didn't expect gifts/wasn't have a shower.  This may be old school but I like it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sdkitty said:


> my hairdresser just had her second child (both boys a couple of years apart).  I was going to get her a little gift but she said while she was pregnant she didn't expect gifts/wasn't have a shower.  This may be old school but I like it.


your friend has manners and was raised right.


----------



## Irishgal

arnott said:


> https://ca.style.yahoo.com/fans-thi...khloe-kardashian-happened-nose-204337721.html



I wish she would just go get the nose she wants- the generic Southern California too small nose like her mom has. Stop with the photoshop and contouring it’s making us all tired.


----------



## Theren

sdkitty said:


> my hairdresser just had her second child (both boys a couple of years apart).  I was going to get her a little gift but she said while she was pregnant she didn't expect gifts/wasn't have a shower.  This may be old school but I like it.



I could understand if number two was a different Gender then number one


----------



## sdkitty

Theren said:


> I could understand if number two was a different Gender then number one


yes in the case of a "regular" person but not when the mom is super wealthy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I brought the shower per baby topic up at dinner last night and my mom was like  “Well, you’re having a shower per kid and if folks don’t like it, they can stay at home...less people eating and drinking on my dime” 

I guess it depends on how you view showers and their purpose. I see myself doing gift less shower or a charity shower because I’m picky and more than capable of providing for my little one when the time comes...my family will still buy things anyway because that’s how they are


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I brought the shower per baby topic up at dinner last night and my mom was like  “Well, you’re having a shower per kid and if folks don’t like it, they can stay at home...less people eating and drinking on my dime”
> 
> I guess it depends on how you view showers and their purpose. I see myself doing gift less shower or a charity shower because I’m picky and more than capable of providing for my little one when the time comes...my family will still buy things anyway because that’s how they are


I agree... 
Its different with my friends than it was for my parents and their circle.. Now everything is more of a celebration it seems, back in the day it seemed like folks were like "oh you're having a 2nd, ok.. well, you have fun with that" and don't hassle as much with showers and gifts for each baby. Every year its a birthday party for more than one kid.. its always an event. Not complaining, just an observation.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> I had a bridal shower and I hated it.  I didn't have a baby shower.  I felt so uncomfortable there was no way I was doing that again.
> 
> I think the show is paying for the baby shower, they need it for a story line.  What else is Kim going to do?  She kind of has no life anymore other than her late night dumpster diving.



I didn’t have a bridal shower either because I didn’t want one.. I hate being the centre of attention.  I also hate attending showers of any sort and I begrudgingly attended one of my closest friend’s baby shower lol.  I’m more than happy if I’m not invited.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> I agree...
> Its different with my friends than it was for my parents and their circle.. Now everything is more of a celebration it seems, back in the day it seemed like folks were like "oh you're having a 2nd, ok.. well, you have fun with that" and don't hassle as much with showers and gifts for each baby. Every year its a birthday party for more than one kid.. its always an event. Not complaining, just an observation.



My Mother has always been about a party. B-day parties, X-mas parties, end of summer parties, beginning of summer parties, etc. She loves to entertain and she’s really good at it. A shower is just another excuse to have a party, lol.


----------



## ManilaMama

I'm honestly intrigued by all the reaction a baby shower is getting. 

In the Philippines where I'm from, baby showers (and baptismal showers, and engagement parties and weddings and birthdays and many more) parties are so customary that if you don't throw yourself one, your friends are guaranteed to throw you one. 

In fact, baby showers are so "common" that some pregnant ladies here have more than one. For example, lady X is preganant. Her family will throw her one shower. Her high school friends will throw her one. Her college friends will throw her one. And maybe even a fourth one thrown by her office mates. Lol. All 4 parties will have their own guest lists (usually you attend one, not the others any more). And usually it's "simple" like meeting in a restaurant and having a meal and having maybe some stupid baby shower games like "guess the diameter of her belly" or "guess what's on the diaper" (chocolate or Nutella LOL). Silly, lighthearted stuff meant to celebrate the gift of life. No big deal whatsoever here. We bring SMALL gifts (quite customary) like maybe 3 baby bibs or one stuffed toy. Or usually, someone will get in touch with you and ask if you want to contribute to a "bigger joint gift" for things like a baby bathtub (so you contribute something as little as $4 usd, for example). 

For most of these baby showers, the person paying the bill is usually partly the husband (lol). The group of people who want to throw the party organize it and call the baby daddy and ask for some sort of sponsorship lol and they usually oblige. Haha. 

I've gone to many parties and I've skipped many parties (most Asians have tons of babies). It's really not a big deal over here haha. 

One things for sure, we definitely don't deck out our showers with giant cherry blossoms hehe. 

Interesting cultural difference (the aversion vs commonality of baby showers) I'm learning about. 


TO KEEP TO THE TOPIC - khloe's Photoshop or new nose (I can't tell anymore) is laughable. Why now if she's really preggy? It'll just blow up lol.


----------



## ManilaMama

Add to share:  I didn't want a baby shower when I was pregnant. I was a whale, felt so tired every minute, and just felt like crap lol. I didn't want attention, I wanted to lie down and eat green mangoes.. you get the drift. 

But guess what - 3 groups threw me showers anyway. One was the family of my husband (can't say no, so off to the salon I went to try to look presentable); one by my post-college friends (a sizeable organized party that was hello kitty themed!) and a small one by my college girl pals (dinner at a resto). Looking back, I'm glad I got those three occasions to remember. I don't even recall what gifts I got because it wasn't about that.. I still had to buy most of the baby stuff I eventually needed hehe.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My Mother has always been about a party. B-day parties, X-mas parties, end of summer parties, beginning of summer parties, etc. She loves to entertain and she’s really good at it. A shower is just another excuse to have a party, lol.


Oh I know folks like that lol!


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> My Mother has always been about a party. B-day parties, X-mas parties, end of summer parties, beginning of summer parties, etc. She loves to entertain and she’s really good at it. A shower is just another excuse to have a party, lol.


This is my mom too...it's probably why I'm so not into them but oddly enough I love doing a shower for a friend/family, hosting dinner, having people over. As long as I'm not the center of attention, I love anything that brings good family and friends together.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks more like a FUPA than a bump. The outfit is just tragic


----------



## WishList986

I call this look "sexy Pugsley Adams"


----------



## berrydiva

They both look an absolute mess.


----------



## Kidclarke

I think I found the inspiration.


----------



## Irishgal

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3881050
> 
> 
> I think I found the inspiration.
> View attachment 3881049



Ha! Good one.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She’s def pregnant but wtf is that outfit? She looks stupid.


----------



## White Orchid

She actually looks very manly in that photo with Kim.   Not in the least bit attractive.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is reportedly four or five months pregnant with her first child with basketball star Tristan Thompson.

But Khloe Kardashian isn't letting anybody peek her baby bump just yet as she covered it up with a designer bag during her outing on Wednesday.

The 33-year-old reality star was spotted at Los Angeles International Airport and hid her midsection from prying eyes with a green Hermes Birkin bag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elds-bump-green-Birkin-bag.html#ixzz4yYrbVd4X


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sasha2012 said:


> She is reportedly four or five months pregnant with her first child with basketball star Tristan Thompson.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian isn't letting anybody peek her baby bump just yet as she covered it up with a designer bag during her outing on Wednesday.
> 
> The 33-year-old reality star was spotted at Los Angeles International Airport and hid her midsection from prying eyes with a green Hermes Birkin bag.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elds-bump-green-Birkin-bag.html#ixzz4yYrbVd4X



She is definitely thicker, heavier. Her face is full.


----------



## Theren

I don't know how to include the website into the post like above but it finally looks like a bump to me..

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...iny-baby-bump-at-kkw-fragrance-launch/tk-104/


----------



## myown

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks more like a FUPA than a bump. The outfit is just tragic



so the new face is gone already?


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks more like a FUPA than a bump. The outfit is just tragic




The makeup on both of them!      You can literally see Khloe's contouring on her forehead and cheeks.   Ironically all that makeup made her look even more manly.     And Kim went overboard concealing her under eye darkness, making it white under her eyes.


----------



## terebina786

I think this just how she looks without all the filters and photoshop.


----------



## addisonshopper

Her lips in the first pic top gave me the creeps.  My gawd. Her face plain looks horrible.


----------



## Tivo

arnott said:


> The makeup on both of them!      You can literally see Khloe's contouring on her forehead and cheeks.   Ironically all that makeup made her look even more manly.     And Kim went overboard concealing her under eye darkness, making it white under her eyes.


They both look ROUGH. Especially Kim. And I totally agree about Khloe!


----------



## berrydiva

Her lips look stupid.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> I think this just how she looks without all the filters and photoshop.


Yep, agreed.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> She actually looks very manly in that photo with Kim.   Not in the least bit attractive.



Took the words out of my mouth!!!


----------



## VickyB

Yeah, she's going to balloon all over not just around her belly.


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> Yeah, she's going to balloon all over not just around her belly.



If she is indeed pregnant,   I am SO here for that!                 She's already overdoing the contouring in a desperate attempt to make her face look slimmer!


----------



## LeePalmer

terebina786 said:


> I think this just how she looks without all the filters and photoshop.


Absolutely agree, all Kardashians are usually very photoshopped, sometimes with obvious photoshop brushes like https://www.templatemonster.com/blog/50-free-smoke-photoshop-brushes/  which are available for everyone now, Khloe is not even an exception. I would even say she's the most photoshopped among Kardashian sisters.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Sasha2012 said:


> She is reportedly four or five months pregnant with her first child with basketball star Tristan Thompson.
> 
> But Khloe Kardashian isn't letting anybody peek her baby bump just yet as she covered it up with a designer bag during her outing on Wednesday.
> 
> The 33-year-old reality star was spotted at Los Angeles International Airport and hid her midsection from prying eyes with a green Hermes Birkin bag.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elds-bump-green-Birkin-bag.html#ixzz4yYrbVd4X


She’s looking just like Kris in that first photo


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> She actually looks very manly in that photo with Kim.   Not in the least bit attractive.



I think she looks just like her dad in that pic....[emoji57]


----------



## bag-princess

Thatgirl00 said:


> She’s looking just like Kris in that first photo



No way is she 4-5 months pregnant in those pics!!  She would be showing quite a bit for a girl her size!


----------



## finer_woman

bag-princess said:


> No way is she 4-5 months pregnant in those pics!!  She would be showing quite a bit for a girl her size!



Not necessarily. Some "pop" a little later especially with first pregnancies. And especially if she actually works out as much as she claims to.

With that said, I still won't believe until I see her pull the baby out the vajayjay Kourt style (not really, I don't wish to see that [emoji23][emoji30])


----------



## arnott

finer_woman said:


> Not necessarily. Some "pop" a little later especially with first pregnancies. And especially if she actually works out as much as she claims to.
> 
> *With that said, I still won't believe until I see her pull the baby out the vajayjay Kourt style *(not really, I don't wish to see that [emoji23][emoji30])



Same here!


----------



## lanasyogamama

My doc told me to lean forward and pull my daughter out and I couldn’t do it!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> No way is she 4-5 months pregnant in those pics!!  She would be showing quite a bit for a girl her size!


She photoshopped her belly out, Doll.  It's the K way!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> She photoshopped her belly out, Doll.  It's the K way!



   i forget who i am talking about sometimes!!


----------



## knasarae

finer_woman said:


> Not necessarily. Some "pop" a little later especially with first pregnancies. And especially if she actually works out as much as she claims to.
> 
> With that said, I still won't believe until I see her pull the baby out the vajayjay Kourt style (not really, I don't wish to see that [emoji23][emoji30])



My sister didn't show with her first until she was about 7-7.5 months.

My mom was about 6-7 months pregnant in her wedding photos with my oldest sister and you can't even tell.  In fact I didn't even realize my mom was pregnant until many years later that I realized they were married in July and my sister was born in October of the same year.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> No way is she 4-5 months pregnant in those pics!!  She would be showing quite a bit for a girl her size!


There's no way?! Every woman looks exactly the same at 4-5 months?


----------



## WishList986

I can't possibly see this discussion one more time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

WishList986 said:


> I can't possibly see this discussion one more time.


it's a cycle...  lol


----------



## kkfiregirl

WishList986 said:


> I can't possibly see this discussion one more time.



omg I agree. it’s like an old couple recycling the same arguments.


----------



## bagsforme

What is the hold up on announcing the pregnancy's?


----------



## LibbyRuth

The sooner it's confirmed, the sooner people will stop talking about it and speculating!


----------



## Bentley1

I think she probably wants some sort of cover or anything, really, that pays for her to "announce." PMK is probably working hard to make that deal happen


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> There's no way?! Every woman looks exactly the same at 4-5 months?


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I can't possibly see this discussion one more time.


Ditto. I understand the need for folks to bash the Kardashians but does all reasonableness have to go out the window?


----------



## bag-princess

that was not a bash! calling her a man or chewbacca is a bash.  it was a simple statement of MY opinion.  and i repeat - she does not look 4-5 months pregnant to me!


----------



## tweegy

WishList986 said:


> I can't possibly see this discussion one more time.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Tpf will accept that challenge!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her azz is st least 4-5 mos pregnant


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> that was not a bash! calling her a man or chewbacca is a bash.  it was a simple statement of MY opinion.  and i repeat - she does not look 4-5 months pregnant to me!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Her azz is st least 4-5 mos pregnant


Her lips too.


----------



## Theren

I'm plus size and I just delivered my first in July.. I didn't even start showing until 6 months along.. however this whole family needs psychiatric help


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Her azz is st least 4-5 mos pregnant



It amazes me that she thinks that is a good look!! She’s seen Kim from behind!


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> I think she probably wants some sort of cover or anything, really, that pays for her to "announce." PMK is probably working hard to make that deal happen



Oh  brother.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I think she probably wants some sort of cover or anything, really, that pays for her to "announce." PMK is probably working hard to make that deal happen





Don’t they all!![emoji108]
Kris was on Steve Harvey’s show yesterday and he praised Kris on being the fantastic mother she is to all her kids and how lucky they are to have her!  He asks her about Kim’s new baby on the way but nothing about Kylie or Khloe’s supposed pregnancy of course. They were too busy complimenting each other! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## zen1965

I haven't got a clue who Steve Harvey is but he certainly was right about them (the K sisters) being lucky to have Kris. Without her they'd be shopgirls at Forever 21.


----------



## bag-princess

zen1965 said:


> I haven't got a clue who Steve Harvey is but he certainly was right about them (the K sisters) being lucky to have Kris. Without her they'd be shopgirls at Forever 21.




Ain’t that the truth!! [emoji1360]


----------



## Prufrock613

finer_woman said:


> Not necessarily. Some "pop" a little later especially with first pregnancies. And especially if she actually works out as much as she claims to. [emoji23][emoji30])


Oh don’t say that !  I got slammed for suggesting that first time moms show later


----------



## pixiejenna

No way these girls could last more than a week working at forever 21.


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> Oh don’t say that !  I got slammed for suggesting that first time moms show later


I remember my sis in law's first pregnancy, she didnt show until like around the 8-9th month! She had a easy pregnancy it was as if butterflies and unicorns were guiding her thru her pregnancy.....It was annoying...*side eye*


----------



## leeann

I’ll never understand how people can change their entire face like that.  I get having a nose job or something, but she looks like someone else!  I wonder what goes through her mind when she looks in the mirror and sees someone else.  Same with Kim and Kyle


----------



## Cocoabean

leeann said:


> I’ll never understand how people can change their entire face like that.  I get having a nose job or something, but she looks like someone else!  I wonder what goes through her mind when she looks in the mirror and sees someone else.  Same with Kim and Kyle



I go through this every day! I look in the mirror and wonder who is the old lady staring back at me! It’s very strange.


----------



## Lemonmint

Khloe appearing in some naked pregnancy pictorial in 3, 2, 1, ...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's reportedly pregnant with her first child.

And on Monday, Khloe Kardashian covered up her rumored baby bump while leaving a studio in Calabasas, California.

The 33-year-old hid her midsection with her olive colored Hermes Birkin bag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rdashian-covers-midsection.html#ixzz50NVUXbF5


----------



## White Orchid

Dressing like that and carrying an Hermes?  Hideous.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Dressing like that and carrying an Hermes?  Hideous.



Women do it all the time and I thing they should be used and not saved for specific times.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> Dressing like that and carrying an Hermes?  Hideous.


Don't come to NYC then....you will see a lot of women carrying their Hermes and dressed down.


----------



## WishList986

I actually love a fancy bag with a casual outfit, but that's just me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that's the problem I have when people think of Hermes - that it should only be carried while you're dressed up!  Heck no!  it's a bag, USE it!
I carry mine to Wal-mart/Target, dressed all the way waaaayy down in old navy sweatpants and tee shirt.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> that's the problem I have when people think of Hermes - that it should only be carried while you're dressed up!  Heck no!  it's a bag, USE it!
> I carry mine to Wal-mart/Target, dressed all the way waaaayy down in old navy sweatpants and tee shirt.




That is how I feel about my Louis Vuitton bags! 
[emoji1360] life is short!  Use it while you can no matter what you have on!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> that's the problem I have when people think of Hermes - that it should only be carried while you're dressed up!  Heck no!  it's a bag, USE it!
> I carry mine to Wal-mart/Target, dressed all the way waaaayy down in old navy sweatpants and tee shirt.


Same here.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and on side note, those Yeezy's are pretty darn comfortable


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bag-princess said:


> Women do it all the time and I thing they should be used and not saved for specific times.



Yup. You pay that much for a bag, you better wear when you want, how you want, with whatever you want. I feel the same about jewelry.

Besides the bag being a complete bore to me, I think the attitude that you should dress a certain way when carrying a Birkin is what has turned me off the most and why I’m so super  about them.


----------



## WishList986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yup. You pay that much for a bag, you better wear when you want, how you want, with whatever you want. I feel the same about jewelry.
> 
> Besides the bag being a complete bore to me, *I think the attitude that you should dress a certain way when carrying a Birkin is what has turned me off the most and why I’m so super  about them*.


This!! Exactly why I've never seen the attraction to them!


----------



## Cocoabean

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Besides the bag being a complete bore to me, I think the attitude that you should dress a certain way when carrying a Birkin is what has turned me off the most and why I’m so super  about them.



Yeah, yeah...that! (Plus the fact that one is not in my budget at the moment!)


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> that's the problem I have when people think of Hermes - that it should only be carried while you're dressed up!  Heck no!  it's a bag, USE it!
> I carry mine to Wal-mart/Target, dressed all the way waaaayy down in old navy sweatpants and tee shirt.



Amen. 
People think I’m nuts but my go to bag for dog sports is my blu jean Birkin. Holds a ton and is very resilient!


----------



## bag-princess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yup. You pay that much for a bag, you better wear when you want, how you want, with whatever you want. I feel the same about jewelry.
> 
> Besides the bag being a complete bore to me, I think the attitude that you should dress a certain way when carrying a Birkin is what has turned me off the most and why I’m so super  about them.





ITA about them!! There is nothing even remotely attractive about a Birkin to me and I have never ever wished I could have one!  Even if I could afford the price I would not spend it on one.


----------



## terebina786

I only have designer bags so yeah my Birkin and Chanels are with me in my sweat pants.


----------



## Bentley1

I wear my Chanels with every.thing. I'm a true blue Chanel girl so it's basically the only bags   I carry no matter what I'm wearing or where I'm going. 

Once I decide to get a Birkin, it'll have its turn being dragged along most places with me as well lol


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> ITA about them!! There is nothing even remotely attractive about a Birkin to me and I have never ever wished I could have one!  Even if I could afford the price I would not spend it on one.


I think Birkins exist for a certain clientele that enjoy showing them off in front of each other. Like collectors items. I personally am not impressed with those bags at all. They are a total scam for the average person who might buy it for status sake.


----------



## madamefifi

I wouldn’t say “No” if someone GAVE me a Birkin, lol, but honestly they have lost a LOT of their appeal/cache thanks to the KKlan.  Those people have zero style or class and they make Birkins seem bougie IMO.


----------



## bag-princess

madamefifi said:


> I wouldn’t say “No” if someone GAVE me a Birkin, lol, but honestly they have lost a LOT of their appeal/cache thanks to the KKlan.  Those people have zero style or class and they make Birkins seem bougie IMO.




oh i would definitely take it!  but my mind would working fast as i tried to figure out in my head where i needed to take it and how much i could get for it!


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> oh i would definitely take it!  but my mind would working fast as i tried to figure out in my head where i needed to take it and how much i could get for it!


I would eventually sell it too. But first I would wear it to fancy dinners and events for a few weeks. Might as well show it off to people would appreciate it first!

ETA: Now if we’re talking about the Kelly Bag....that’s a different story, lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ I like Kelly bags in exotics and fun colors. The bag has fun, fresher look, IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

She  is believed to be pregnant with her first child.

And on Wednesday Khloe Kardashian was spotted wearing a big coat and hat as she stepped out in Santa Monica, a city within Los Angeles.

The 33-year-old wore her hair in a messy ponytail while wrapping herself in a long trench coat, despite the warm weather.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-wraps-oversize-coat-hat.html#ixzz50ap6Edoe


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

These fake asses spread so terribly during pregnancy, smh. Natural behinds get bigger too but they don’t do you wrong like that.


----------



## berrydiva

The way that fake butt is spreading like Kim's should be confirmation enough that she's really pregnant. That's a mess.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> I would eventually sell it too. But first I would wear it to fancy dinners and events for a few weeks. Might as well show it off to people would appreciate it first!
> 
> ETA: Now if we’re talking about the Kelly Bag....that’s a different story, lol.





[emoji3] you want to show the people and get them into a buying frenzy!!! [emoji1360]


----------



## DC-Cutie

looks like a pillow stuffed in her pants


----------



## Esizzle

I have never been into Birkins but definitely wouldn't say no if someone gifted it to me. Im a Chanel girl through and through. The other day I had to make a target run late at night, nine months pregnant in my pajamas and my trusty big Chanel bag. So classy


----------



## gypsumrose

Esizzle said:


> I have never been into Birkins but definitely wouldn't say no if someone gifted it to me. Im a Chanel girl through and through. The other day I had to make a target run late at night, nine months pregnant in my pajamas and my trusty big Chanel bag. So classy



Hey, you do you, and if I had a Chanel I loved I'd wear the heck out of it!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Esizzle said:


> The other day I had to make a target run late at night, nine months pregnant in my pajamas and my trusty big Chanel bag. So classy



Wait. I had no idea you had a baby! congrats!


----------



## Esizzle

kkfiregirl said:


> Wait. I had no idea you had a baby! congrats!


Lol thanks! Not yet. Early January


----------



## Bentley1

Esizzle said:


> I have never been into Birkins but definitely wouldn't say no if someone gifted it to me. Im a Chanel girl through and through. The other day I had to make a target run late at night, nine months pregnant in my pajamas and my trusty big Chanel bag. So classy


Aww congratulations!!


----------



## Tivo

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> These fake asses spread so terribly during pregnancy, smh. Natural behinds get bigger too but *they don’t do you wrong like that.*


----------



## Tivo

I was so sure this was a stunt, but she definitely seems pregnant. Something about her face.


----------



## LemonDrop

OMG the dramatics!!! That bulky sweatshirt isn’t enough? She needs a bag? Then the coat?? How big could she possibly be?


----------



## Tivo

They’re getting carried away with keeping these pregnancies under wraps. 
I bet they think the world is just dying to know the truth.


----------



## Esizzle

Bentley1 said:


> Aww congratulations!!


Thank you!!


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> They’re getting carried away with keeping these pregnancies under wraps.
> *I bet they think the world is just dying to know the truth.*



Oh   brother.


----------



## arnott

Tivo said:


> I was so sure this was a stunt, but she definitely seems pregnant. Something about her face.



I'm still not buying it.


----------



## White Orchid

Esizzle said:


> I have never been into Birkins but definitely wouldn't say no if someone gifted it to me. Im a Chanel girl through and through. The other day I had to make a target run late at night, nine months pregnant in my pajamas and my trusty big Chanel bag. So classy


Imma cut you a pass cos you’ve got a bun in the oven


----------



## White Orchid

So I’m currently watching their show and Kim is due any day to give birth to North.  The more I see of her and how miserable she is, and how often the camera shoots her from the waist up, I’m convinced she’s using a surrogate for vanity reasons alone.  The one thing I agree with what Khloe said on last night’s episode (as she snapped Kim and Kourt) was that Kourt has the best a$$.  And from what I could briefly see of her backside and Kim’s, she was right.  Kim was huuuge and that a$$ of hers was as wide as your average door.  The rest of the episode dealt with Khloe boasting about her camel toe    Can’t recall the rest as I fell asleep - it was that mind-numbing.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> They’re getting carried away with keeping these pregnancies under wraps.
> *I bet they think the world is just dying to know the truth*.




of course they do!!   and of course there are some that are.



arnott said:


> I'm still not buying it.



neither am i.  especially about khloe!
im'a need to see the receipts!


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> So I’m currently watching their show and Kim is due any day to give birth to North.  The more I see of her and how miserable she is, and how often the camera shoots her from the waist up, I’m convinced she’s using a surrogate for vanity reasons alone.  The one thing I agree with what Khloe said on last night’s episode (as she snapped Kim and Kourt) was that Kourt has the best a$$.  And from what I could briefly see of her backside and Kim’s, she was right.  Kim was huuuge and that a$$ of hers was as wide as your average door.  The rest of the episode dealt with Khloe boasting about her camel toe    Can’t recall the rest as I fell asleep - it was that mind-numbing.



I agree. Kim isn’t ruining her figure again.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> So I’m currently watching their show and Kim is due any day to give birth to North.  The more I see of her and how miserable she is, and how often the camera shoots her from the waist up, I’m convinced she’s using a surrogate for vanity reasons alone.  The one thing I agree with what Khloe said on last night’s episode (as she snapped Kim and Kourt) was that Kourt has the best a$$.  And from what I could briefly see of her backside and Kim’s, she was right.  Kim was huuuge and that a$$ of hers was as wide as your average door.  *The rest of the episode dealt with Khloe boasting about her camel toe *   Can’t recall the rest as I fell asleep - it was that mind-numbing.



OMG!


----------



## tweegy

So her and the dude moved in together.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I guess he moved in to help her deliver the baby.


----------



## tweegy

Help her? What he gonna do? get the hot towel and forceps out[emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> I guess he moved in to help her deliver the baby.




She high tailed her desperate ass to Cleveland to move in with him first! Jetting back and forth across the country is nothing for her!  I can’t wait to see her make a bigger fool of herself when he is living with her![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Help her? What he gonna do? get the hot towel and forceps out[emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> She high tailed her desperate ass to Cleveland to move in with him first! Jetting back and forth across the country is nothing for her!  I can’t wait to see her make a bigger fool of herself when he is living with her![emoji23][emoji23]



Kim did say she drops everything for the guy she’s with and it’s truth. She did the same ish with Lamar and now she’s doing it with this dude.

Dear lord, murried khloe is border line crazy! Engaged khloe is worse. Maybe now that Kim is married khloe will be calmer this time around


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Kim did say she drops everything for the guy she’s with and it’s truth. She did the same ish with Lamar and now she’s doing it with this dude.
> 
> Dear lord, murried khloe is border line crazy! Engaged khloe is worse. Maybe now that Kim is married khloe will be calmer this time around




Yes I was surprised when Kim told her that but she was spot on!  I can’t imagine her being calmer if he is stupid enough to marry her! She will do the same as before - make sure they remember she is so happy and has a husband! She will have all his people on speed dial so she can know exactly what is going on with him at all times! [emoji849]


----------



## terebina786

“Guys, I have a husband now.  I can’t just drop everything and do x, y, z... “

That just popped into my head lol.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> “Guys, I have a husband now.  I can’t just drop everything and do x, y, z... “
> 
> That just popped into my head lol.





That is her to a T!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Longchamp

She did move in, but maybe to soothe him.
He was injured and hasn't played since November 1rst. Returned the other night for less than 10 minutes.
Cavs won 13 in a row without him.  

She doesn't want to have her baby in Cleveland.  Can't say more.


----------



## poopsie

Longchamp said:


> She did move in, but maybe to soothe him.
> He was injured and hasn't played since November 1rst. Returned the other night for less than 10 minutes.
> Cavs won 13 in a row without him.
> 
> She doesn't want to have her baby in Cleveland.  Can't say more.


And I am quite sure that the good people of Cleveland  don't want her or her spawn there either


----------



## White Orchid

Longchamp said:


> She did move in, but maybe to soothe him.
> He was injured and hasn't played since November 1rst. Returned the other night for less than 10 minutes.
> Cavs won 13 in a row without him.
> 
> She doesn't want to have her baby in Cleveland.  Can't say more.


Can someone tie this bish down and procure more of the juicy tea I know she’s withholding?


----------



## bag-princess

have you guys seen anything about the party that was supposedly given where she supposedly announces that she is pregnant??  i saw something about it yesterday and from the way it was written - it was all speculation that this is what was going on from the looks of utter joy and surprise (puh lease) on the faces of everyone!  kris was crying tears of joy - again about something khloe was saying.  and kourtney was giggling and clapping with joy.  poor kim put on her best "i am so happy/excited for you!" face and everything.   i am sure if it really went down like this it was taped for our viewing pleasure.    i know i did not imagine it.


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> “Guys, I have a husband now.  I can’t just drop everything and do x, y, z... “
> 
> That just popped into my head lol.


**Subtle but not subtle ring flash**


----------



## mkr

Did he give her a ring???


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> “Guys, I have a husband now.  I can’t just drop everything and do x, y, z... “
> 
> That just popped into my head lol.



Because her life revolves around her HUSBAND who she's MARRIED to!


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> have you guys seen anything about the party that was supposedly given where she supposedly announces that she is pregnant??  i saw something about it yesterday and from the way it was written - it was all speculation that this is what was going on from the looks of utter joy and surprise (puh lease) on the faces of everyone!  kris was crying tears of joy - again about something khloe was saying.  and kourtney was giggling and clapping with joy.  poor kim put on her best "i am so happy/excited for you!" face and everything.   i am sure if it really went down like this it was taped for our viewing pleasure.    i know i did not imagine it.


Another PMK orchestrate personal and private proposal!  Capture by E! cameras of course.


----------



## tweegy

Unless the report states the presence of glittered ponies I’m not believing it...


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian’s Butt May Be Sagging Because of Her Pregnancy

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji12]



The pregnant Keeping Up with the Kardashians star, who is expecting her first child — a boy — with boyfriend Tristan Thompson, seems to be going through every Kardashians' nightmare as she loses her famous butt. According to a new report from Radar Online, the 33-year-old is "freaking out" after discovering her pregnancy hormones have been affecting her well-known booty.

The source claims the mom-to-be is so insecure about her deflating backside that she's taken to extreme measures, hiding her body in oversized jackets and hoodies while documenting her every inch of her curves for her baby bounce back.

"She asks Tristan to take pics of it all the time so she can obsessively compare it to her pre-baby booty," an informant spills, adding the Revenge Body host is afraid a flat butt may hurt her brand. "She worries the pregnancy hormones will make it all saggy."

Meanwhile, her baby daddy is said to be slightly annoyed by Khloé's superficial worries. Given that the mom-to-be is due to give birth in February, Tristan, 26, is naturally far more concerned about his unborn child than his baby mama's booty.

"He can't believe that this is what she's focused on now that she's finally having the baby she always wanted," one source puts it.









http://www.celebuzz.com/g/pregnant-...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6562&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## Shelbyrana

Comfirmed. She is pregnant


----------



## nashpoo

Finally


----------



## Love4MK

She needs to trim those claws before she pokes her baby's eye out ...


----------



## YSoLovely

Um, yay? I would be more inclined to congratulate the happy couple if a) they didn't leak this months ago, b) Tristan's other baby wasn't born a year ago last week and if c) they didn't use the baby announcement as part of their not-yet announced deal with Calvin Klein (as per WWD). 
Just _ugh_ all around.


----------



## bag-princess

Oh boy!!  Wondering how long it will be before the wedding special? Or will she decide not to go that direction again?  I see people saying hoe thirsty Tristan obviously it would not be a surprise.


----------



## terebina786

YSoLovely said:


> Um, yay? I would be more inclined to congratulate the happy couple if a) they didn't leak this months ago, b) Tristan's other baby wasn't born a year ago last week and if c) they didn't use the baby announcement as part of their not-yet announced deal with Calvin Klein (as per WWD).
> Just _ugh_ all around.



Also, the first thing I thought was how can she get her nails done while pregnant.  I thought that was a no-no.


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian’s Butt May Be Sagging Because of Her Pregnancy
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> The pregnant Keeping Up with the Kardashians star, who is expecting her first child — a boy — with boyfriend Tristan Thompson, seems to be going through every Kardashians' nightmare as she loses her famous butt. According to a new report from Radar Online, the 33-year-old is "freaking out" after discovering her pregnancy hormones have been affecting her well-known booty.
> 
> The source claims the mom-to-be is so insecure about her deflating backside that she's taken to extreme measures, hiding her body in oversized jackets and hoodies while documenting her every inch of her curves for her baby bounce back.
> 
> "She asks Tristan to take pics of it all the time so she can obsessively compare it to her pre-baby booty," an informant spills, adding the Revenge Body host is afraid a flat butt may hurt her brand. "She worries the pregnancy hormones will make it all saggy."
> 
> Meanwhile, her baby daddy is said to be slightly annoyed by Khloé's superficial worries. Given that the mom-to-be is due to give birth in February, Tristan, 26, is naturally far more concerned about his unborn child than his baby mama's booty.
> 
> "He can't believe that this is what she's focused on now that she's finally having the baby she always wanted," one source puts it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/pregnant-...y&utm_medium=NIBND-6562&utm_content=inf&ipp=3




So he is just now cluing in on the fact that she is shallow, vain, and vapid as f*ck?


----------



## Prufrock613

Well, thank God... I’ve been holding my breath since the rumors started


----------



## bag-princess

Her post with the pic - 


"My greatest dream realized! We are having a baby! I had been waiting and wondering but God had a plan all along. He knew what He was doing. I simply had to trust in Him and be patient. I still at times can't believe that our love created life! Tristan [Thompson], thank you for loving me the way that you do! Thank you for treating me like a Queen! Thank you for making me feel beautiful at all stages! Tristan, most of all, Thank you for making me a MOMMY!!! You have made this experience even more magical than I could have envisioned! I will never forget how wonderful you've been to me during this time! Thank you for making me so happy my love!
"Thank you to everyone for the love and positive vibes! I know we've been keeping this quiet but we wanted to enjoy this between our family and close friends as long as we could privately. To enjoy our first precious moments just us Thank you all for understanding. I am so thankful, excited, nervous, eager, overjoyed and scared all in one! But it's the best bundle of feelings I've ever felt in my life!"


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did they not center her belly button when they perfected that picture in photoshop?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My first reaction was “Sis, we been knew”  but congrats to her. She’s wanted a baby for a long time....hopefully she’s prepared for the single mommy life cuz *hmph*

Yes, pregnant woman can get their nails done. Her nail tech makes housecalls and might even use an odorless acrylic.

PS, acrylic nails are pretty dull, she’s not gonna hurt that much of anything with those nails.


----------



## redney

So is he gonna leave her right before the baby's born too?


----------



## redney

Dolls, don't worry about her nails, the nannies will care for the baby just like all his cousins.


----------



## bag-princess

What kind of basketball player is Tristan? I admit I am a football girl but my guys love basketball but his Name is unfamiliar to me. People seem to think he is as thirsty as they come and is looking for what this can do for him.


----------



## shiba

Damn, now the K's will be in Kanada too


----------



## poopsie

shiba said:


> Damn, now the K's will be in Kanada too



I'm still horrified that they kropped up in Kleveland!


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Also, the first thing I thought was how can she get her nails done while pregnant.  I thought that was a no-no.


There are so many things that you can do now that doesn't involve putting your hand under uv.


----------



## myown

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3912362
> 
> 
> Finally


dont the rumors say she is due in february? that's in 2 month! either that pic is old or since the rumors they tried for a baby and she is nowhere that far


----------



## pixiejenna

A photoshopped baby belly, way to keep it klassy doll. You Photoshop everything else so why not this too?

I don't think klogore is ready to be a single mom. As much as she's wanted kids and a man kind of ironic she get a knocked up by a guy who peaced out on his last girl not long after having a kid with her. Apparently her type is loosers with kids. I don't don't get why you'd want to have a kid with a guy who peaces out on his own.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> A photoshopped baby belly, way to keep it klassy doll. You Photoshop everything else so why not this too?
> 
> I don't think klogore is ready to be a single mom. As much as she's wanted kids and a man kind of ironic she get a knocked up by a guy who peaced out on his last girl not long after having a kid with her. Apparently her type is loosers with kids. I don't don't get why you'd want to have a kid with a guy who peaces out on his own.





Beggars can’t be choosey! [emoji41][emoji111]


----------



## YSoLovely

bag-princess said:


> What kind of basketball player is Tristan? I admit I am a football girl but my guys love basketball but his Name is unfamiliar to me. People seem to think he is as thirsty as they come and is looking for what this can do for him.



He's a center on Lebron's team. Doesn't get talked about a lot. He's got a massive contract (some say he's overpaid), but before he hooked up with Khloé, he was a non MF factor on the blogs/tabloids. All people knew about him was that he was Jordyn's baby daddy.


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> He's a center on Lebron's team. Doesn't get talked about a lot. He's got a massive contract (some say he's overpaid), but before he hooked up with Khloé, he was a non MF factor on the blogs/tabloids. All people knew about him was that he was Jordyn's baby daddy.




I asked my son who is a huge basketball fan and he said that he wasn’t a player anyone talked about until now because of this.  He said that he doesn’t play worth a d@mn now for some reason after getting paid all that money! I told him there’s a reason alright - and it starts with a K!


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> So he is just now cluing in on the fact that she is shallow, vain, and vapid as f*ck?



Yes. They are a perfect match.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She still disgusts me and he is a simp just like all of her other boyfriends.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> dont the rumors say she is due in february? that's in 2 month! either that pic is old or since the rumors they tried for a baby and she is nowhere that far


She looks fine for due in February.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> He's a center on Lebron's team. Doesn't get talked about a lot. He's got a massive contract (some say he's overpaid), but before he hooked up with Khloé, he was a non MF factor on the blogs/tabloids. All people knew about him was that he was Jordyn's baby daddy.





bag-princess said:


> I asked my son who is a huge basketball fan and he said that he wasn’t a player anyone talked about until now because of this.  He said that he doesn’t play worth a d@mn now for some reason after getting paid all that money! I told him there’s a reason alright - and it starts with a K!


He's paid that much because he went as a pretty high pick in the 1st round of the draft due to having impressive stats in college and he was a Big 12 FOY. He's a good player but the way basketball works now is if you're not a star, people don't consider you 'not a good player'. This is partly why I had to stop watching....you'd see good players on the court get no shine because the spotlight is manufactured to be on one person. The Cavs built that team around Lebron. When he resigned that huge contract with the Cavs, I believe he was coming off his first few seasons when he was still playing pretty good and was not dating Khloe. The Ks have nothing to do with his contract.

He's not a FA until 2020 or something like that and he maxed out his contract so he's not getting anymore money unless it comes from endorsements. He'll be on another team in 2020 or most likely out of the league.


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> Beggars can’t be choosey! [emoji41][emoji111]


I know her options are extremely limited to almost virtually non existent. It's just funny because she portrays herself as a strong no nonsense kind of woman and she settles for such scum. A guy who peaces out on his baby, Lamar was with his girlfriend who found out via tabloid that he's married so guess that they're over. It's a habitual hooking up with this type of guy. A strong woman doesn't waste time with pu$$ys like them.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> A photoshopped baby belly, way to keep it klassy doll. You Photoshop everything else so why not this too?
> 
> I don't think klogore is ready to be a single mom. As much as she's wanted kids and a man kind of ironic she get a knocked up by a guy who peaced out on his last girl not long after having a kid with her. Apparently her type is loosers with kids. I don't don't get why you'd want to have a kid with a guy who peaces out on his own.


Think he left Jordyn before the baby was born.


----------



## Tivo

pixiejenna said:


> A photoshopped baby belly, way to keep it klassy doll. You Photoshop everything else so why not this too?
> 
> I don't think klogore is ready to be a single mom. As much as she's wanted kids and a man kind of ironic she get a knocked up by a guy who peaced out on his last girl not long after having a kid with her. Apparently her type is loosers with kids.* I don't don't get why you'd want to have a kid with a guy who peaces out on his own.*




Don’t you know? That would never happen to Shrek. Shrek has changed him.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> He's paid that much because he went as a pretty high pick in the 1st round of the draft due to having impressive stats in college and he was a Big 12 FOY. He's a good player but the way basketball works now is if you're not a star, people don't consider you 'not a good player'. This is partly why I had to stop watching....you'd see good players on the court get no shine because the spotlight is manufactured to be on one person. The Cavs built that team around Lebron. When he resigned that huge contract with the Cavs, I believe he was coming off his first few seasons when he was still playing pretty good and was not dating Khloe. The Ks have nothing to do with his contract.
> 
> He's not a FA until 2020 or something like that and he maxed out his contract so he's not getting anymore money unless it comes from endorsements. He'll be on another team in 2020 or most likely out of the league.



I did chuckle when I read that he’s being paid that cause of the Ks... yeh like kris is gonna Call team owners up and be like ‘pay this guy so much’.


----------



## tweegy

I have to admit I didn’t think she was preggers... then you could make it out on the show this week. 

Glad for her but after knowing this dude left his last kids Kim while she was preggers raised my eyebrow... but that’s her life, not mine so.....wutevs

Glad for her tho.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tweegy said:


> I did chuckle when I read that he’s being paid that cause of the Ks... yeh like kris is gonna Call team owners up and be like ‘pay this guy so much’.



 Some people give the Ks too much credit. Outside of tabloids, Kris J doesn’t have the juice, none of them do. 

If/when he does leave her, I won’t have an ounce of sympathy for her. The writing has been on the wall.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I have to admit I didn’t think she was preggers... then you could make it out on the show this week.
> 
> Glad for her but after knowing this dude left his last kids Kim while she was preggers raised my eyebrow... but that’s her life, not mine so.....wutevs
> 
> Glad for her tho.


She confirmed it on snap ages ago but no one here wanted to believe it....that whole 'mommy'/'daddy' post of her's was the tell.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> She confirmed it on snap ages ago but no one here wanted to believe it....that whole 'mommy'/'daddy' post of her's was the tell.



Oh! I didn’t know that... I miss some of their snaps so I didn’t see it


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I know her options are extremely limited to almost virtually non existent. It's just funny because she portrays herself as a strong no nonsense kind of woman and she settles for such scum. A guy who peaces out on his baby, Lamar was with his girlfriend who found out via tabloid that he's married so guess that they're over. It's a habitual hooking up with this type of guy. A strong woman doesn't waste time with pu$$ys like them.




Exactly how she pretends to be - then she gets a man and it is all about making him happy and doing whatever she has to do to make that happen! She would move to a mountain in Tibet if it meant she would have a man to brag about!


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> He's paid that much because he went as a pretty high pick in the 1st round of the draft due to having impressive stats in college and he was a Big 12 FOY. He's a good player but the way basketball works now is if you're not a star, people don't consider you 'not a good player'. This is partly why I had to stop watching....you'd see good players on the court get no shine because the spotlight is manufactured to be on one person. The Cavs built that team around Lebron. When he resigned that huge contract with the Cavs, I believe he was coming off his first few seasons when he was still playing pretty good and was not dating Khloe. The Ks have nothing to do with his contract.
> 
> He's not a FA until 2020 or something like that and he maxed out his contract so he's not getting anymore money unless it comes from endorsements. He'll be on another team in 2020 or most likely out of the league.




I never said they did. IIRC, he's signed to Lebron's agent / management group and Lebron wanted him on the team, so the Cavs overpaid to please GM James. 
He's not a bum, but he's not "great" either. Never made it to an All-NBA team, not All-Defense, no All-Star appearances... he's average and overpaid.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> I never said they did. IIRC, he's signed to Lebron's agent / management group and Lebron wanted him on the team, so the Cavs overpaid to please GM James.
> He's not a bum, but he's not "great" either. Never made it to an All-NBA team, not All-Defense, no All-Star appearances... he's average and overpaid.


Quoted you the first time by accident. Don't know how much basketball you watch but being named to those appearances/honors you've mentions haven't had to do with talent in awhile...it's mostly about the names who can draw ratings.  LeBron said Tristan was overpaid so not so certain about all of that the Cavs overpaid to please him.....BronBron was vocal about that...Lol.

Who are the other centers we're comparing Tristan to? Cousins? Davis? The center position has no relevance in BB anymore. I don't follow BB as much anymore but I can say with certainty that Tristan is probably in the top 15 for centers. I'm old school basketball though, like late 80s/early 90s was the best era for me, so to me all these guys are meh.....Iverson/Kobe were the last really good players until LeBron showed up. I got to watch legends play on their way out while new ones (Jordan) were coming in...short of LeBron, none of these dudes have legend status.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> Quoted you the first time by accident. Don't know how much basketball you watch but being named to those appearances/honors you've mentions haven't had to do with talent in awhile...it's mostly about the names who can draw ratings.  LeBron said Tristan was overpaid so not so certain about all of that LeBron overpaid to please him.....BronBron was vocal about that...Lol.
> 
> Who are the other centers we're comparing Tristan to? Cousins? Davis? The center position has no relevance in BB anymore. I don't follow BB as much anymore but I can say with certainty that Tristan is probably in the top 15 for centers. I'm old school basketball though so to me all these guys are meh.....Iverson/Kobe were the last really good players until LeBron showed up.



Top 15 centers = average as heck.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Top 15 centers = average as heck.


There's 60 centers.  Top 15 is average? I guess. I was only providing the reason he was able to negotiate his contract and explaining it nothing to do with the Kardashians. Besides I have 3 fantasy football championships to prepare for and 2 other teams in semi-finals  so y'all carry on....


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> There's 60 centers.  Top 15 is average? I guess. I was only providing the reason he was able to negotiate his contract and explaining it nothing to do with the Kardashians. Besides I have 3 fantasy football championships to prepare for and 2 other teams in semi-finals  so y'all carry on....



Again. I never said his contract had anything to do with the Klan. Anyone with half a brain would know that.
32 teams = 32 starting "centers" = Tristan is average.


----------



## terebina786

He’s a non-factor just based on the fact that the Cavs went on a win streak without him.   Doesn’t really add or detract from the team IMO so yeah he’s average.


----------



## kkfiregirl

I think he’s cute. Baby will be cute, so there’s that.


----------



## poopsie

Always and forever a Steve Nash fan 

now I am all nostalgic................


----------



## Longchamp

TT is overpaid.  He has same agent as LBJ who is Lebron's high school friend.  They are very tight.
His contract has nothing to do with how high he was picked. LOL.
Lebron thought he saw un tapped talent in TT and wanted him. TT didnt show for training camp as contract hold out in 2015. It's a joke that anyone think he's top 15 in his position. If Lebron had a do over, TT would not be wearing a Cavs uniform.
Yes what Lebron wants, Lebron gets. He's arguably top 5th best player ever to hold a BB in his hands.

Watch how teams beg and prostitute themselves when his contract expires at the end of this season.
If he comes to play near you, you should go watch him. He's a beast. 15 years in the league and still the best.

Back to Khloe.  Long nails harbor bacteria and her pediatrician will tell her to keep her nails short.


----------



## bag-princess

kkfiregirl said:


> I think he’s cute. Baby will be cute, so there’s that.



Sadly for some people THAT is all there is.


----------



## pixiejenna

That baby has a pretty good shot  at having klogores original face.


----------



## kkfiregirl

pixiejenna said:


> That baby has a pretty good shot  at having klogores original face.



I honestly can’t remmber what that looks like at this point.


----------



## kkfiregirl

bag-princess said:


> Sadly for some people THAT is all there is.



I guess the baby will be rich too ... & hopefully surrounded by love.


----------



## horse17

Haven’t really been following this thread..but imo,  getting pregnant is more important than how this guy ends up treating her....she already got what she wanted


----------



## Bentley1

Meh with all her money and resources I don't think she will suffer much if he skips out. 

And no guarantees their baby will be cute, Khloe wasn't the cutest baby/kid and not sure what this guy looked like but he's nothing spectacular either.


----------



## Lounorada

kkfiregirl said:


> I honestly can’t remmber what that looks like at this point.


Not much different to the face she's sporting now  Well, she's wasted a whole lotta money to alter her face, only to end up looking no better than she did before.
She looks worse now IMO...


----------



## kkfiregirl

Lounorada said:


> Not much different to the face she's sporting now  Well, she's wasted a whole lotta money to alter her face, only to end up looking no better than she did before.
> She looks worse now IMO...



Lol


----------



## White Orchid

kkfiregirl said:


> I honestly can’t remmber what that looks like at this point.


You’re probably better off then lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Bentley1 said:


> Meh with all her money and resources I don't think she will suffer much if he skips out.
> 
> And no guarantees their baby will be cute, Khloe wasn't the cutest baby/kid and not sure what this guy looked like but he's nothing spectacular either.


Emotionally she will.  No woman likes a runner and I can’t see him staying with her for the long haul - that’s if his track record is anything to go by.


----------



## Bentley1

White Orchid said:


> Emotionally she will.  No woman likes a runner and I can’t see him staying with her for the long haul - that’s if his track record is anything to go by.


They all seem so robotic and devoid of emotion that it's hard to see them getting too worked up over any specific guy for too long or too deeply (if at all).  They seem to jump around rather easily and keep it moving. Very surface level, one dimensional and simple minded.
And if she does get "hurt" in any way, it'll be because she's embarrassed publically for being ditched, not bc of losing him. My opinion of course.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Emotionally she will.  No woman likes a runner and I can’t see him staying with her for the long haul - that’s if his track record is anything to go by.




and having to explain/come up with the perfect storyline as to why they are no longer together is going to be totally different from some ordinary relationship she bragged about!  there is a baby involved this time around and after her gushing all about it and him and his lurve for her and how it changed her - she will only look more stupid than usual when he gets the itch to move on.


----------



## White Orchid

Bentley1 said:


> They all seem so robotic and devoid of emotion that it's hard to see them getting too worked up over any specific guy for too long or too deeply (if at all).  They seem to jump around rather easily and keep it moving. Very surface level, one dimensional and simple minded.
> And if she does get "hurt" in any way, it'll be because she's embarrassed publically for being ditched, not bc of losing him. My opinion of course.


Possibly and I’m only speculating too, but I think, deep down she wants to find a man who will love her unconditionally, but I don’t see it happening.  If it were some other woman, the sisterhood would kick in with me, and I’d feel some sympathy, but not in her case.  From everything I see of her on her show (which I only came to watch recently), Khloe is just nasty.  Foul-mouthed, crude, and yeah, just someone I can’t relate to.

Oh and coupled with that, my Father walked out on my Mum before I was born so it’s hard for me to relate to any woman who’d take on such a loser.  But then if you have little self-worth/respect, dignity and so on, it’s probably easy.


----------



## Bentley1

White Orchid said:


> Possibly and I’m only speculating too, but I think, deep down she wants to find a man who will love her unconditionally, but I don’t see it happening.  If it were some other woman, the sisterhood would kick in with me, and I’d feel some sympathy, but not in her case.  From everything I see of her on her show (which I only came to watch recently), Khloe is just nasty.  Foul-mouthed, crude, and yeah, just someone I can’t relate to.
> 
> Oh and coupled with that, my Father walked out on my Mum before I was born so it’s hard for me to relate to any woman who’d take on such a loser.  But then if you have little self-worth/respect, dignity and so on, it’s probably easy.


Totally agree!


----------



## Theren

I saw a post on us weekly with a picture from today and her face.... Just wow


----------



## tweegy

Her lips on snap look ridiculous... she still has her butt so I dunno what the deal is that article is going on about


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pathetic.
Leaked to the media that she was pregnant months ago.
Played the hide and seek game for hype.
"Finally" confirms it.
Non stop on social media with her ugly ass ever since.

I CANNOT stand her. Never have. She is the worse of the bunch but for some reason was considered to be the most likable.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Pathetic.
> Leaked to the media that she was pregnant months ago.
> Played the hide and seek game for hype.
> "Finally" confirms it.
> Non stop on social media with her ugly ass ever since.
> 
> I CANNOT stand her. Never have. She is the worse of the bunch but for some reason was considered to be the most likable.





Because people think she’s “so real”!![emoji849]
All that tough girl that does not take crap and always tells you the truth is bull!!


----------



## mkr

People think she’s real?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> People think she’s real?




Blows the mind doesn’t it???


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Non stop on social media with her ugly ass ever since.


Dead....  Bury me a G!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

i admit i used to like her, changed my mind though


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

bag-princess said:


> Because people think she’s “so real”!![emoji849]
> All that tough girl that does not take crap and always tells you the truth is bull!!


What people? *eyerolling*


----------



## Sasha2012

She finally confirmed she was expecting her first child last month after weeks of speculation.

And Khloe Kardashian proved impending motherhood suits her perfectly as she celebrated hitting the six-month mark in her pregnancy by posting two sweet snaps on her Instagram page on Tuesday.

The reality star, 33, showed off her beautiful baby bump in a form-fitting LBD as she shared a kiss with basketball player boyfriend Tristan Thompson, 26.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-six-month-pregnancy-mark.html#ixzz534Q1ypef


----------



## bag-princess

He’s an idiot!


----------



## Lounorada

^ That's the a$$ she _thinks_ she has. This is what it really looks like...
tumblr


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> He’s an idiot!


She's an idiot too. I feel bad for these kids involved.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> She's an idiot too. I feel bad for these kids involved.



I agree!! But like many birds before her she thinks she’s so special and her love was all he needed to chaaaaange!  [emoji849] She gone learn like the rest of them!


----------



## arnott

Good lord,   her ass is still bigger than her bump!           I remember when Kim was pregnant people said it looked like she was carrying her baby in her ass!


----------



## gypsumrose

This thread is as gossipy as I bother to pursue in my life, so I'm brainwashed by KUWTK. I like Khloe and am genuinely happy she's pregnant. I know nothing about Tristan, just what I've seen from the show. I really liked Lamar, but didn't see all the episodes when stuff was bad with him, so my perception is that they were a good couple, but drugs ruined him and their relationship. I respect her for having stuck with him for so long, and that seems like true love to me.

I hope Tristan treats her well. I liked that he threw the surprise party for her and that he's been so accommodating to her in Cleveland, but again, that's all just from the show. I know there's always more to the story, but I mostly like them all.


----------



## tweegy

gypsumrose said:


> This thread is as gossipy as I bother to pursue in my life, so I'm brainwashed by KUWTK. I like Khloe and am genuinely happy she's pregnant. I know nothing about Tristan, just what I've seen from the show. I really liked Lamar, but didn't see all the episodes when stuff was bad with him, so my perception is that they were a good couple, but drugs ruined him and their relationship. I respect her for having stuck with him for so long, and that seems like true love to me.
> 
> I hope Tristan treats her well. I liked that he threw the surprise party for her and that he's been so accommodating to her in Cleveland, but again, that's all just from the show. I know there's always more to the story, but I mostly like them all.


From what others have said here about him, he seems sketchy to me. Khloe does as Kim rightly said, change her life up for a man. But her record for picking guys that aren't worthy has been proven. And if what is being said about this dude is true then she better get her stuff in order.

 They didn't really show anything that I recall on the show about Lamar's issues other than them talking about it and even then they kind of beat around the bush about it on what exactly the issues were. I liked Lammy too. He cracked me up.


----------



## berrydiva

gypsumrose said:


> This thread is as gossipy as I bother to pursue in my life, so I'm brainwashed by KUWTK. I like Khloe and am genuinely happy she's pregnant. I know nothing about Tristan, just what I've seen from the show. I really liked Lamar, but didn't see all the episodes when stuff was bad with him, so my perception is that they were a good couple, but drugs ruined him and their relationship. I respect her for having stuck with him for so long, and that seems like true love to me.
> 
> I hope Tristan treats her well. I liked that he threw the surprise party for her and that he's been so accommodating to her in Cleveland, but again, that's all just from the show. I know there's always more to the story, but I mostly like them all.


Do they show Tristan being a deadbeat dad on the show as well? Khloe morphs herself for whatever man she's dating at the moment. When she was with French, she was Khlomoney from Khompton. She's with Tristan now and she's a different person again as she finds her Jamaican roots. She's corny...I hope this baby helps her find her true identity.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Do they show Tristan being a deadbeat dad on the show as well? Khloe morphs herself for whatever man she's dating at the moment. When she was with French, she was Khlomoney from Khompton. She's with Tristan now and she's a different person again as she finds her Jamaican roots. She's corny...I hope this baby helps her find her true identity.




Well people had the same hopes about Kim! They just knew North was going to chaaaaange her.  I hope they haven’t been holding their breath!   

Of course Kris isn’t about to let them show the real Tristan on the show and have Khlozilla come after her! [emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Do they show Tristan being a deadbeat dad on the show as well? Khloe morphs herself for whatever man she's dating at the moment. When she was with French, she was Khlomoney from Khompton. She's with Tristan now and she's a different person again as she finds her Jamaican roots. She's corny...I hope this baby helps her find her true identity.


They don't really show him that much. And what they do show, it's him being nice and sweet. They don't mention his personal stuff at all. Not sure if they're bringing him on slowly or if thats how it will be


----------



## bag-princess

Her tv appearances kill me! She says the same thing - Tristan takes such good care of her and is so wonderful. And he’s so attentive and worries about her. He wants her to have the baby in Cleveland of course.  I love how these women think they are going to do what hasn’t been done before- get this man to commit! They want all the other baby mama’s to know how special they and this new baby is. [emoji1]


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> Her tv appearances kill me! She says the same thing - Tristan takes such good care of her and is so wonderful. And he’s so attentive and worries about her. He wants her to have the baby in Cleveland of course.  I love how these women think they are going to do what hasn’t been done before- get this man to commit! *They want all the other baby mama’s to know how special they and this new baby is.* [emoji1]


What TV appearance? 

(to the bolded) That's the mark of a sad woman right there who doesn't know how to exist without a man.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> What TV appearance?
> 
> (to the bolded) That's the mark of a sad woman right there who doesn't know how to exist without a man.





It was Ellen yesterday I believe and Jimmy Kimmel the other night. She is making the rounds.


----------



## DC-Cutie

before the baby she couldn't wait to show off her dinosaur butt, now all she does is cover it up... that's how you know it's tragic!


----------



## zen1965

I feel almost sorry for her. She permeates insecurity and self-delusion.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> before the baby she couldn't wait to show off her dinosaur butt, now all she does is cover it up... that's how you know it's tragic!



LMAO [emoji23] dinosaur butt!!! 

Well it did what it was supposed to do- get her a man! She doesn’t need it anymore!!


----------



## White Orchid

In her Insta pic, she’s gladly flaunting her fake a$$ and yet both on Ellen and Kimmel, she made sure to hide it under a lose and flowing robe.  She really must take her viewing audience as fools.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I saw a couple minutes of the shoe the other day and her face in motion (Not photoshopped) looks exactly like it always did, nothing like her insta.


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> I saw a couple minutes of the shoe the other day and her face in motion (Not photoshopped) looks exactly like it always did, nothing like her insta.


You mean unattractive?  You’re welcome


----------



## Sasha2012

She was the night's big guest on the Jimmy Kimmel show.

But before the host got his one on one withKhloe Kardashian, sidekick Guillermo Rodriguez posed up with the reality star for a picture of his own.

Baring his belly, the Mexican-American talk show personality compared bumps with the pregnant star.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ermo-Rodriguezs-bare-belly.html#ixzz53RZxkwei


----------



## WishList986

Her hair looks crispy.


----------



## mkr

Is she wearing spandex?


----------



## Sasha2012

She's happier than ever now she has a baby on the way with her NBA star boyfriend, Tristan Thompson.

But Khloe Kardashian has recalled a time when things weren't so rosy, revealing her famous family once pressured her to 'lose weight' because they believed she was 'really hurting' the Kardashian-Jenner brand.

The reality star, 33, opened up about her struggles on season two of her E! transformation show, Revenge Body, explaining her relatives were keen for her to slim down to improve their public image.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ily-pressuring-lose-weight.html#ixzz53Rb13G74


----------



## tweegy

But she DID end up slimming down and stuff so why air dirty laundry? I’m missing something?


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that jacket she has on in the last set of pics. Any ID?


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> But she DID end up slimming down and stuff so why air dirty laundry? I’m missing something?


To keep the people talking about them.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> To keep the people talking about them.




And to promote her little revenge body show! 
We see you Khloe [emoji41]


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> Well people had the same hopes about Kim! They just knew North was going to chaaaaange her.  I hope they haven’t been holding their breath!
> 
> Of course Kris isn’t about to let them show the real Tristan on the show and have *Khlozilla* come after her! [emoji23]


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> before the baby she couldn't wait to show off her *dinosaur butt*, now all she does is cover it up... that's how you know it's tragic!



Pregosaurus?


----------



## terebina786

tweegy said:


> But she DID end up slimming down and stuff so why air dirty laundry? I’m missing something?



Right. The whole concept of her show makes no sense to me.  Like get revenge on people by becoming exactly what they want you to become?

Also, she should be paying for cool sculpt, lipo and fat transfer since that’s what she did.


----------



## baglover1973

seriously can't stand when women get pregnant and think they are the only woman who has ever done it!


----------



## bag-princess

baglover1973 said:


> seriously can't stand when women get pregnant and think they are the only woman who has ever done it!



She ain’t even the only one to do it with him! [emoji111] BLOOP now those are the ones that really are sad!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

That wig....no ma’am Pam.


----------



## arnott

baglover1973 said:


> seriously can't stand when women get pregnant and think they are the only woman who has ever done it!



Did Khloe give off that vibe?     If so,  that's comical since both her sisters have done it multiple times.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's about to be a mother for the first time.

And Khloe Kardashian indulged in her sweet tooth as she treated herself to a cup of ice cream while at the mall in Topanga on Friday with her sister Kim Kardashian.

The mom-to-be made sure to showcase her growing baby bump in a clingy brown dress that she layered with a chic coat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-showcases-growing-bump.html#ixzz540JgPSVA


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe looks good. Kim looks stupid.


----------



## kkfiregirl

one is dressed for summer & the other is dressed for fall/winter.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is in her third-trimester of her pregnancy.

And Khloe Kardashian made sure to hide her growing baby bump in a chic ensemble while at the Los Angeles International Airport on Friday.

The 33-year-old frequent flyer arrived alone as she headed inside the terminal to catch her flight, presumably to see Cleveland-based boyfriend Tristan Thompson.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ashian-hides-baby-bump-LAX.html#ixzz542JLgXl5


----------



## pukasonqo

those lips...
i know, i know it is all natural, just kontouring and pregnancy hormones


----------



## VickyB

The pregnancy weight is bringing back her old face.


----------



## bag-princess

One day she has it on display and then next time she is entombed in black carrying a small suitcase in front of her! [emoji23][emoji23] #gamestheyplay


----------



## Irishgal

pukasonqo said:


> those lips...
> i know, i know it is all natural, just kontouring and pregnancy hormones



The lips went through the door before the rest of her face did


----------



## Stansy

Irishgal said:


> The lips went through the door before the rest of her face did


----------



## DD101

Khloe's outfit looks nice....not sure the temperature there, but I like her coat. But Kim.....her crotch is just eating those pants!!!!


----------



## Irishgal

If I wasn't insane I would say that the "fan" snapping a pic in these two photos is the same person.


----------



## kkfiregirl

@Irishgal, good eye! I would have never even noticed that. Now that I think about it, it might very well be the same ‘fan.’


----------



## terebina786

Rumour has it Tristan might be traded from the Cavs.  One can only hope [emoji120]


----------



## tweegy

Irishgal said:


> If I wasn't insane I would say that the "fan" snapping a pic in these two photos is the same person.
> 
> View attachment 3933389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933392



Could also be one of their assistants?


----------



## TC1

Irishgal said:


> If I wasn't insane I would say that the "fan" snapping a pic in these two photos is the same person.
> 
> View attachment 3933389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933392


Dang!! Good eye!. they now supply their own fans.


----------



## V0N1B2

terebina786 said:


> Rumour has it Tristan might be traded from the Cavs.  One can only hope [emoji120]


Maybe he'll be traded to one of those sh!thole states... 
I bet Khloe and her soon-to-be prop will love it there.


----------



## arnott

Sasha2012 said:


> She's about to be a mother for the first time.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian indulged in her sweet tooth as she treated herself to a cup of ice cream while at the mall in Topanga on Friday with her sister Kim Kardashian.
> 
> The mom-to-be made sure to showcase her growing baby bump in a clingy brown dress that she layered with a chic coat.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ian-showcases-growing-bump.html#ixzz540JgPSVA



How is it that Chrissy Tiegan pulls off the long oversized coats while pregnant while Khloe looks like a sasquatch in it?    Kim couldn't pull it off because of her lack of height but Khloe has that.   That coat is not flattering imo.


----------



## berrydiva

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe he'll be traded to one of those sh!thole states...
> I bet Khloe and her soon-to-be prop will love it there.


Unfortunately, most of the sh*thole states don't have Bball teams because they're sh*tholes....lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

terebina786 said:


> Rumour has it Tristan might be traded from the Cavs.  One can only hope [emoji120]



They need to do something. How the hell do you get clapped by the Raptors? ?! The f!ckin’ Raptors?!


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> How is it that Chrissy Tiegan pulls off the long oversized coats while pregnant while Khloe looks like a sasquatch in it?    Kim couldn't pull it off because of her lack of height but Khloe has that.   That coat is not flattering imo.


I thought the same thing. She looks like Khlo-bacca again.


----------



## arnott

chowlover2 said:


> I thought the same thing. She looks like Khlo-bacca again.



I don't think she ever stopped looking like Khlobacca,  but that all brown outfit makes her look particularly sasquatch like!


----------



## terebina786

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> They need to do something. How the hell do you get clapped by the Raptors? ?! The f!ckin’ Raptors?!



Hey now! That’s my home team... not my team but my home team lol.   They even had GS running til the end yesterday. 

But yeah that was a serious spanking and I’m convinced there were other forces at play... LeBron and co party A LOT when they’re here.


----------



## dangerouscurves

arnott said:


> How is it that Chrissy Tiegan pulls off the long oversized coats while pregnant while Khloe looks like a sasquatch in it?    Kim couldn't pull it off because of her lack of height but Khloe has that.   That coat is not flattering imo.



I think it's the hair, the make-up length of the dress. If it had been shorter, it would've looked better.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Unfortunately, most of the sh*thole states don't have Bball teams because they're sh*tholes....lol



[emoji6]


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> How is it that Chrissy Tiegan pulls off the long oversized coats while pregnant while Khloe looks like a sasquatch in it?    Kim couldn't pull it off because of her lack of height but Khloe has that.   That coat is not flattering imo.


Probably because Chrissy isn’t trying hard, when you do fashion effortlessly it comes across better. 

Funny thing, Monica Rose is Chrissy’s stylist. She was fired from the Kardashian’s last year.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Rumour has it Tristan might be traded from the Cavs.  One can only hope [emoji120]




They don’t want her and her family hanging around with their bad juju!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Just because Tristan is stupid to get tangled with them doesn’t mean they have to be!


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> Probably because Chrissy isn’t trying hard, when you do fashion effortlessly it comes across better.
> 
> *Funny thing, Monica Rose is Chrissy’s stylist. *She was fired from the Kardashian’s last year.



That makes me think Monica Rose was clowning the Ks because she always made them look tragic.


----------



## redney

So Kim has a cup and a cone? Or is that just poor continuity between takes?[emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

DD101 said:


> Khloe's outfit looks nice....not sure the temperature there, but I like her coat. But Kim.....her crotch is just eating those pants!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933372


Takes real effort to get kamel toe in parachute pants


----------



## myown

VickyB said:


> The pregnancy weight is bringing back her old face.


it was never truly gone


----------



## DC-Cutie

Watching this episode it’s interesting to see the post production editing to soften khloe’s face. You can see they tried to blur her the breakouts along her chin


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

poopsie said:


> Takes real effort to get kamel toe in parachute pants



OMG!   Reminds me of that song by Mental as Anything? "The nips (Hips & Everything else?) are gettin' bigger?" Lol!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's almost seven months pregnant and loving every minute of it.

Khloe Kardashian kept her bump under wraps during her arrival into Los Angeles International Airport on Sunday.

The reality star, 33, wore an all black velour track suit and black Yeezy sneakers with a black coat and exotic Birkin bag on her arm to keep her blossoming belly covered.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-hides-baby-bump-airport.html#ixzz55cLyZkM3


----------



## WishList986

Her butt actually looks like she's smuggling beach balls


----------



## berrydiva

Please tell me that pic of her butt is shopped. Tragic mess. She still claiming that mess is real?


----------



## bag-princess

Omg!!! This pic kills me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Try as hard as she can but unless she is under a tent there is no way to hide that oompah loompa body!


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> She's almost seven months pregnant and loving every minute of it.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian kept her bump under wraps during her arrival into Los Angeles International Airport on Sunday.
> 
> The reality star, 33, wore an all black velour track suit and black Yeezy sneakers with a black coat and exotic Birkin bag on her arm to keep her blossoming belly covered.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-hides-baby-bump-airport.html#ixzz55cLyZkM3



Oh wow....


----------



## terebina786

Are these the paps she was complaining about on twitter?  

That butt looks horrible.


----------



## legaldiva

Her butt looks awful. My jaw is on the floor


----------



## pukasonqo

velour trackies...so early 2000s
i am not going to body shame a pregnant woman but she paid for THAT?????


----------



## DC-Cutie

How is her butt wider than her hips?


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg her butt looks ridiculous. Spent all that money to make her butt big and this is how pregnancy fares butt injections. Her butt looks nearly as big as her belly. I can’t imagine that she’s even remotely comfortable at all.


----------



## raffifi

bag-princess said:


> Omg!!! This pic kills me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950835
> 
> 
> 
> Try as hard as she can but unless she is under a tent there is no way to hide that oompah loompa body!


what an unfortunate picture. she looks a bit like a duck


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Omg her butt looks ridiculous. Spent all that money to make her butt big and this is how pregnancy fares butt injections. *Her butt looks nearly as big as her belly. *I can’t imagine that she’s even remotely comfortable at all.



Nearly?     Her butt sticks out further!


----------



## bag-princess

raffifi said:


> what an unfortunate picture. she looks a bit like a duck



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can’t unsee this now!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She walking trying to cover her belly when she should’ve been trying to conceal that behind. Squats not shots, folks...


----------



## YSoLovely

Her behind is atrocious.


----------



## poopsie

Maybe by her 9th month her front will balance out her rear


----------



## bagnutt

Sasha2012 said:


> She's almost seven months pregnant and loving every minute of it.
> 
> Khloe Kardashian kept her bump under wraps during her arrival into Los Angeles International Airport on Sunday.
> 
> The reality star, 33, wore an all black velour track suit and black Yeezy sneakers with a black coat and exotic Birkin bag on her arm to keep her blossoming belly covered.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-hides-baby-bump-airport.html#ixzz55cLyZkM3



Her butt is RIDIC!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> She walking trying to cover her belly when she should’ve been trying to conceal that behind. Squats not shots, folks...



I'mma put that on one of my gym shirts 

Like I've said on other forums, this is self loathing narcissism at it's finest, people.


----------



## Storm702




----------



## pukasonqo

not looking forward to koko’s post birth de rigeour naked pics...


----------



## DC-Cutie

pukasonqo said:


> not looking forward to koko’s post birth de rigeour naked pics...


she will try her hardest to break the internet!


----------



## DC-Cutie

for the life of me, I cannot understand Tristan leaving his BEAUTIFUL pregnant GF to get with manufactured Khloe


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> for the life of me, I cannot understand Tristan leaving his BEAUTIFUL pregnant GF to get with manufactured Khloe



Because he is thirsty AF obviously! I can tell that he loves the camera time on the show. He is going to work this as much as he can.


----------



## lanasyogamama

https://media0.giphy.com/media/71CMwl2MEIVck/giphy.gif


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> for the life of me, *I cannot understand Tristan leaving his BEAUTIFUL pregnant GF* to get with manufactured Khloe



Do you have a pic of his ex?    I'm curious now?


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Do you have a pic of his ex?    I'm curious now?


https://www.instagram.com/alleyesonjordyc/

Her dad is a movie producer.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

arnott said:


> Do you have a pic of his ex?    I'm curious now?



He downgraded


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Do you have a pic of his ex?    I'm curious now?


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow that’s a  major downgrade. Why would he leave that for klogore?


----------



## chowlover2

His ex is adorable, Khloe a big step backwards.


----------



## morgan20

I don’t know how and why I follow her on Instagram...but I do and have been for the last year. Anyway she is beautiful


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> *Because he is thirsty AF *obviously! I can tell that he loves the camera time on the show. He is going to work this as much as he can.



Thirsty?????. He must be_ parched _


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian Mourns the Death of Beloved Family Member



Khloé Kardashian took to Instagram Tuesday, Jan. 30, to announce the passing of her beloved dog, Gabbana. Sharing a several photos of the black Labrador, the 37-year-old reality star paid tribute her canine sidekick of 14 years.

"Last night my sweet Gabbana passed away,” she began in her memorial. “She was more than a pet. She was my first child, my companion and my friend. She was incredible! She made sure I was never lonely even during lonely times. The house will never be the same."


Khloé, who is expecting her first child with boyfriend Tristan Thompson, continued, "I never thought I would be this devastated over loosing [sic] a dog but 14 years, is a long time together. She filled a significant role in my life and I’m forever grateful. I love you Goober!! I’ll remember you always!"


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/khloe-kar...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7368&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## mkr

She had a pet???


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


>



She's so beautiful!
He is clearly the most stupid person on the planet, which actually makes him well suited to the Kardashian freak-show.
This girl Jordan had a lucky escape, IMO. Although, the whole situation sucks for their little boy  Tristan is one pathetic, heartless, pig of a man. You keep looking proud to have him, Khloe... you vapid imbecile.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian Mourns the Death of Beloved Family Member
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian took to Instagram Tuesday, Jan. 30, to announce the passing of her beloved dog, Gabbana. Sharing a several photos of the black Labrador, *the 37-year-old reality star* paid tribute her canine sidekick of 14 years.
> 
> "Last night my sweet Gabbana passed away,” she began in her memorial. “She was more than a pet. She was my first child, my companion and my friend. She was incredible! She made sure I was never lonely even during lonely times. The house will never be the same."
> 
> 
> Khloé, who is expecting her first child with boyfriend Tristan Thompson, continued, "I never thought I would be this devastated over loosing [sic] a dog but 14 years, is a long time together. She filled a significant role in my life and I’m forever grateful. I love you Goober!! I’ll remember you always!"
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/khloe-kar...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7368&utm_content=inf&ipp=3



37?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> She had a pet???




apparently i am not the only one who missed this!!    i had no idea until either the last show or the one before and she was talking about this dog!  he was outside with her and Kourt - which is really weird because now he is suddenly dead!


----------



## mkr

He probably killed himself. [emoji51]


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> He probably killed himself. [emoji51]


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> He probably killed himself. [emoji51]


" dead "


----------



## Irishgal

She probably had the dog put to sleep because she didn’t want to deal with the dog and the new baby at the same time.


----------



## zen1965

14 would be quite old for a Labrador.


----------



## White Orchid

zen1965 said:


> 14 would be quite old for a Labrador.


It is.  Mine died just short of her 16th.


----------



## tweegy

Y’all, Gabbana has been on the show for YEARS it was first at Kris’s house...


----------



## meluvs2shop

Her butt is growing faster than her pregnant belly


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> It is.  Mine died just short of her 16th.


Oh, no! I'm so sorry.


----------



## kirsten

Khloe has been the only one who took good care of a pet. 

I wonder where Kim and Kourtneys poms are?


----------



## Jayne1

kirsten said:


> Khloe has been the only one who took good care of a pet.


How do you know, though?  She's never home.  Someone is, or was taking care of it, I guess.  lol


----------



## kirsten

Jayne1 said:


> How do you know, though?  She's never home.  Someone is, or was taking care of it, I guess.  lol


Well even if she had someone take care of the dog at her house, it's better than giving them away which all the other sisters do/did. Then they continue to get new ones... uggh.


----------



## bag-princess

kirsten said:


> Khloe has been the only one who took good care of a pet.
> 
> I wonder where Kim and Kourtneys poms are?



 Kourt is too busy living her best life and traveling with her young boy toy! She ain’t got time for that!!


----------



## Cocoabean

White Orchid said:


> It is.  Mine died just short of her 16th.



We lost our Labbie in September at 15. I feel for you!


----------



## bag-princess

Tristan Thompson's Father Slammed Him On IG All But Calling Him A Deadbeat Dad For Abandoning His First Son To Get With Khloe




After Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson announced they are expecting their first child as a couple, the two have been subjected to a new whirlwind of social media scrutiny. Not only has the Cleveland Cavaliers center been criticized by strangers for his relationship with the reality star, but he has also been slammed by his own family. 

According to MTONews, Tristan's father commented on a photo posted by the NBA star's ex, Jordy Craig. Sixteen months ago, Jordy shared an image while she was pregnant with Tristan's first son, Prince Oliver.

She captioned the photo:

“Although watching and feeling you grow every day has made my pregnancy such an unforgettable, magical experience … words cannot express how anxious and excited I am to finally meet you![…] Mommy loves you so much. Muah-Muah-Muah!!!!”


After one IG user commented, "Talk some sense into Tristan PLEASE. Prince Oliver will one day question his father," Tristan's father sent a response. 

“Tristan act like he does not have a father…. what gos around comes right back around…. watch and see he’s a want to be a man….LOL Tristan only listen to his self and mother what a joke they don’t know any better…. lol sad sad sad shame on them time will tell watch and see.

“There’s nothing like having a father in your life for guidance…. I give thanks each and every day for my DAD whò knows what time a day it is ….. Tristan dose not respect his last name Thompson because he is $85 million stupid. 

“Khloe has a boy and a baby too raise…LOL.”


https://www.bet.com/news/sports/201...s-father-slams-him-on-ig.html?linkId=47868623


----------



## berrydiva

Messy. I side eye a whole grown man blasting his son like that on the socials taking about being a father.


----------



## Storm702

kirsten said:


> Khloe has been the only one who took good care of a pet.
> 
> I wonder where Kim and Kourtneys poms are?



I bet they wonder too


----------



## pukasonqo

prince oliver...koko might have to up the ante and kall their baby king or emperor tristan


----------



## Storm702

pukasonqo said:


> prince oliver...koko might have to up the ante and kall their baby king or emperor tristan



Supreme Leader


----------



## knasarae

All the trading we did yesterday and we still kept Tristan smh.


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> All the trading we did yesterday and we still kept Tristan smh.



I don’t think they can get rid of him and his contract.  No one wants it.  Love is injured, can’t dump him either but I’m sure they wanted to.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> All the trading we did yesterday and we still kept Tristan smh.


No one wants that contract. The Cavs payroll makes trading hard for them.


----------



## myown

perfect photo for an ID card


----------



## poopsie

More like a mugshot


----------



## Lounorada

myown said:


> perfect photo for an ID card


All I can think of when I see those hideous botched lips of her is those creepy, joke lip-shaped pacifiers for babies...


----------



## poopsie

Jesus...................did they all inherit Kris' wonky eye?


----------



## pixiejenna

Well they all go to the same ‘dentist’ so yes they do all have the same wonky eye.


----------



## zen1965

Her face looks manly. Poor kiddo. All these dentist sessions and this is what she ends up with.


----------



## baglover1973

wish she would hurry up and have this baby! UGH....these women act as if they are the only women to ever have babies!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her lips [emoji105]


----------



## LemonDrop

Why does anyone care about her cradling her bump? I’m seriously asking. I looked through her prior photos and can’t really find what she is referring too. Is it bad luck or something? I thought most pregnant women do that.


----------



## Jayne1

Much ado about nothing. She wants attention.


----------



## LemonDrop

Jayne1 said:


> Much ado about nothing. She wants attention.



I think you might be right. I really looked to find the pics and comments. Not because I particularly like Khloé but I am super curious what’s wrong with touching your baby bump. I couldn’t find anything. Further in the article Khloé is quoted threatening to stop posting “sh*t” if people don’t stop making comments about her pregnancy. Specifically the bump touching and her workouts.


----------



## pukasonqo

LemonDrop said:


> I think you might be right. I really looked to find the pics and comments. Not because I particularly like Khloé but I am super curious what’s wrong with touching your baby bump. I couldn’t find anything. Further in the article Khloé is quoted threatening to stop posting “sh*t” if people don’t stop making comments about her pregnancy. Specifically the bump touching and her workouts.
> View attachment 3983932



hopefully she’ll stop posting sh*t...at least until the baby is born and she can then post naked pics of her post baby body courtesy of photoshop or PS


----------



## terebina786

Jayne1 said:


> Much ado about nothing. She wants attention.



Basically.  I haven't read anything about anyone say anything about her bump or how touches it.  The reality is no one really cares about her or her baby and she's trying to create drama lol.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Much ado about nothing. She wants attention.




Exactly - as usual!! Nobody’s coming for her and her miracle pregnancy so she’s going to stir up some drama for herself! [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## hobogirl77

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian Mourns the Death of Beloved Family Member
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian took to Instagram Tuesday, Jan. 30, to announce the passing of her beloved dog, Gabbana. Sharing a several photos of the black Labrador, the 37-year-old reality star paid tribute her canine sidekick of 14 years.
> 
> "Last night my sweet Gabbana passed away,” she began in her memorial. “She was more than a pet. She was my first child, my companion and my friend. She was incredible! She made sure I was never lonely even during lonely times. The house will never be the same."
> 
> 
> Khloé, who is expecting her first child with boyfriend Tristan Thompson, continued, "I never thought I would be this devastated over loosing [sic] a dog but 14 years, is a long time together. She filled a significant role in my life and I’m forever grateful. I love you Goober!! I’ll remember you always!"
> 
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/g/khloe-kar...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7368&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


I was really sad when i heard. Gabbanna was on the show since the beginning. [emoji17]
I don't know what it is about celebrities and their dogs when they pass away but I feel so sad I just recently found out about cookie Bethenny Frankel's dog I was kind of devastated LOL it's too bad


----------



## bag-princess

Oh boy!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Kourtney Kardashian Calls Khloé a “Pregnant Wh*re” in Explosive Fight


http://www.celebuzz.com/g/kourtney-...y&utm_medium=NIBND-7942&utm_content=inf&ipp=3


----------



## tweegy

Oh wow


----------



## berrydiva

Story?


----------



## WishList986

Isn't that just normally how they talk to each other?


----------



## LemonDrop

I read an article about this and basically by the end of the show (or scene or whatever) they are besties again. Seem s


----------



## Addicted to bags

Staged for tv fight.... yawn


----------



## YSoLovely

So Khloé is having a girl. 
Get ready, world. 16 years from now, Stormi, Chicago, North & Blank gon be running the show. 

Btw, Khloé acted disappointed that she was having a daughter because she wanted a boy first so that her daughter would have a big brother...  ...  ... girl. Your baby fatha got a whole 'nother child, you know? Barely a year old and... you know, a boy! Your girl DOES have a big bro. 

I hope that was just for show. Would be super sad if their children grow up without having a connection.


----------



## terebina786

YSoLovely said:


> So Khloé is having a girl.
> Get ready, world. 16 years from now, Stormi, Chicago, North & Blank gon be running the show.
> 
> Btw, Khloé acted disappointed that she was having a daughter because she wanted a boy first so that her daughter would have a big brother...  ...  ... girl. Your baby fatha got a whole 'nother child, you know? Barely a year old and... you know, a boy! Your girl DOES have a big bro.
> 
> I hope that was just for show. Would be super sad if their children grow up without having a connection.



That was the stupidest logic I've ever heard, especially coming from someone who's supposedly had fertility issues - she should be happy with a healthy baby, period.  BUT let's be real.  She wanted a boy to "erase" the thought of that other little boy from Tristan's life, she was all set to name the baby Tristan Jr. too.  She doesn't acknowledge the existence of Tristan's kid at all, but I don't think he does either.

I used to really like her, but I think she's the worst of the bunch TBH.


----------



## YSoLovely

terebina786 said:


> That was the stupidest logic I've ever heard, especially coming from someone who's supposedly had fertility issues - she should be happy with a healthy baby, period.  BUT let's be real.  She wanted a boy to "erase" the thought of that other little boy from Tristan's life, she was all set to name the baby Tristan Jr. too.  She doesn't acknowledge the existence of Tristan's kid at all, but I don't think he does either.
> 
> *I used to really like her, but I think she's the worst of the bunch TBH*.



I remember when she was seen as the underdog who was keeping it real with her sisters and had everyone on her side... LMAO! Oh, how times have changed.

When posted that crap about female solidarity the other day, I almost fell off my chair, I was laughing so hard.
Khloé and her family are serial girl-code-violators.

Khloé hooked up with Harden after one of her friends had him.
Allegedly hooked up with Trey Songz despite being good friends with his ex Lauren London.
Then hooked up with Tristan while his relationship with Jordan was in limbo.
Her BFF Malika was "the other woman" when she was with Chinx.
Kim hooked up with Kanye while he was with Alexis and maybe when he was with Amber.
Kendall hooked up with Blake while he was engaged to his babies' mother.
Kylie hooked up with Tyga after Chyna was BFFing it up with Kim.
And Kris not only taught them this mess, but did it herself (O.J.).

Sure, the men are just as much to blame, but don't go crying about women sticking together when your klan is notorious for not gaf about anyone's feelings or relationships.


----------



## TC1

Khloe wanted a boy so she could name him Tristan Jr and then hopefully Tristan would stick around longer if there was a 'Jr" to raise. She's an as*hole. I don't believe for one minute there were ever any REAL fertility issues. just smoke and mirrors, as usual.


----------



## DC-Cutie

The internet has no chill


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love when a meme agenda fails.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3989692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet has no chill



I guess this tweet really got to her because she responded...


----------



## DC-Cutie

now watch somebody is gonna put together their timeline and ish ain't gonna add up!


----------



## TC1

DC-Cutie said:


> now watch somebody is gonna put together their timeline and ish ain't gonna add up!


Yeah, she shouldn't Insta without asking her mom first..cause someone will have to do damage control after the internet peeps respond.


----------



## berrydiva

I have a feeling that she just emptied the last amount of chill the internet has....someone is about to come along and ether her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I have a feeling that she just emptied the last amount of chill the internet has....someone is about to come along and ether her.


Oh how seeet it would be if that person was his ex. But I doubt it because she’s very low key and seems private. Read: classy


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> I guess this tweet really got to her because she responded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989744



Oh khloe no honey.... just sshhh no...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hit ogres holla.


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> So Khloé is having a girl.
> Get ready, world. 16 years from now, Stormi, Chicago, North & Blank gon be running the show.
> 
> Btw, Khloé acted disappointed that she was having a daughter because she wanted a boy first so that her daughter would have a big brother...  ...  ... girl. Your baby fatha got a whole 'nother child, you know? Barely a year old and... you know, a boy! Your girl DOES have a big bro.
> 
> I hope that was just for show. Would be super sad if their children grow up without having a connection.



Why was it announced earlier that it was a boy?     Media just made that up?


----------



## arnott

YSoLovely said:


> I remember when she was seen as the underdog who was keeping it real with her sisters and had everyone on her side... LMAO! Oh, how times have changed.
> 
> When posted that crap about female solidarity the other day, I almost fell off my chair, I was laughing so hard.
> Khloé and her family are serial girl-code-violators.
> 
> Khloé hooked up with Harden after one of her friends had him.
> Allegedly hooked up with Trey Songz despite being good friends with his ex Lauren London.
> Then hooked up with Tristan while his relationship with Jordan was in limbo.
> Her BFF Malika was "the other woman" when she was with Chinx.
> Kim hooked up with Kanye while he was with Alexis and maybe when he was with Amber.
> Kendall hooked up with Blake while he was engaged to his babies' mother.
> Kylie hooked up with Tyga after Chyna was BFFing it up with Kim.
> *And Kris not only taught them this mess, but did it herself (O.J.).*
> 
> Sure, the men are just as much to blame, but don't go crying about women sticking together when your klan is notorious for not gaf about anyone's feelings or relationships.



Say  what?!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

YSoLovely said:


> I remember when she was seen as the underdog who was keeping it real with her sisters and had everyone on her side... LMAO! Oh, how times have changed.
> 
> When posted that crap about female solidarity the other day, I almost fell off my chair, I was laughing so hard.
> Khloé and her family are serial girl-code-violators.
> 
> Khloé hooked up with Harden after one of her friends had him.
> Allegedly hooked up with Trey Songz despite being good friends with his ex Lauren London.
> Then hooked up with Tristan while his relationship with Jordan was in limbo.
> *Her BFF Malika was "the other woman" when she was with Chinx.*
> Kim hooked up with Kanye while he was with Alexis and maybe when he was with Amber.
> Kendall hooked up with Blake while he was engaged to his babies' mother.
> Kylie hooked up with Tyga after Chyna was BFFing it up with Kim.
> And Kris not only taught them this mess, but did it herself (O.J.).
> 
> Sure, the men are just as much to blame, but don't go crying about women sticking together when your klan is notorious for not gaf about anyone's feelings or relationships.



She's a thick one. Don't cheat her out of another "other" since he had a wife and pregnant girlfriend when he died.


----------



## berrydiva

Every circumstance is different and factors that can come into play that really don't cause an issue with a woman dating a man who has another woman pregnant. Regardless of what ended Tristan and Jordy's relationship, Khloe acting like this kid is his first is downright disgusting.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Every circumstance is different and factors that can come into play that really don't cause an issue with a woman dating a man who has another woman pregnant. Regardless of what ended Tristan and Jordy's relationship, Khloe acting like this kid is his first is downright disgusting.



Money can’t buy class.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Khloe wanted a boy so she could name him Tristan Jr and then hopefully Tristan would stick around longer if there was a 'Jr" to raise. She's an as*hole. I don't believe for one minute there were ever any REAL fertility issues. just smoke and mirrors, as usual.




THIS!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 3989692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The internet has no chill




[emoji23][emoji23] she gone learn to stop posting that ish! 





berrydiva said:


> I have a feeling that she just emptied the last amount of chill the internet has....someone is about to come along and ether her.




And I am sooooooo here for this person! I got my drinks ready and waiting for the epic slay!


----------



## poopsie

Please post if/when it happens!
This is as close as I get to what passes for social media


----------



## arnott

terebina786 said:


> I guess this tweet really got to her because she responded...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989744



This is comical.


----------



## pixiejenna

Klogore wanted a boy so she wouldn’t have to pre-plan her daughters future PS like PMK did for her. Of course she’s not going to acknowledge his other kid it’s not a part of her family, therefore he doesn’t exist lol.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Klogore wanted a boy so she wouldn’t have to pre-plan her daughters future PS like PMK did for her. Of course she’s not going to acknowledge his other kid it’s not a part of her family, therefore he doesn’t exist lol.



oh i am just waiting for it when she opens her mouth and spews the lies that she is all about making his other kids feel like they are welcomed and part of the family and on and on like jada always does about will's son!  i don't see Khloe trying to have any kind of relationship with this woman though in spite of what she may say so she can save her breath! nobody will believe she is mother earth and cares all about peace and love with his kids - the way she tried to make it look with lamar!


----------



## Bentley1

But wasn't Khloe "good" to Lamar's kids apparently?
I remember her at least pretending to like them.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> But wasn't Khloe "good" to Lamar's kids apparently?
> I remember her at least pretending to like them.



And that is it was - a show to make her look good!


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> And that is it was - a show to make her look good!


Yeah, so why isn't she doing the same thing w this one's kid?


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, so why isn't she doing the same thing w this one's kid?





Because their mother ain’t having it!!  He hasn’t had anything to do with them so parading them on the show to look good would be all it was for!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Meh, if he doesn’t even seem to have much a relationship with his child....how in the hell is she supposed to.  

I’m not excusing her at all because she is a bird, I’m just sayin.


----------



## Bentley1

I have no idea about the guy's relationship w
His kids, don't really even know him or how many he has? All I remember is that  she made a big fuss about parading around Lamar's kids on the show and trying in vain to act like the sweet little step mother.
Was just wondering why she's so against this current guy's kids? Maybe as it was said above, bc he doesn't have a relationship with them himself. That would definitely explain it. And not like Khlogre is going to advocate for his other kids & encourage him to spend time there, especially since she's popping out his next one very shortly. I'm sure she wants his undivided attention


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> I have no idea about the guy's relationship w
> His kids, don't really even know him or how many he has? All I remember is that  she made a big fuss about parading around Lamar's kids on the show and trying in vain to act like the sweet little step mother.
> Was just wondering why she's so against this current guy's kids? Maybe as it was said above, bc he doesn't have a relationship with them himself. That would definitely explain it. And not like Khlogre is going to advocate for his other kids & encourage him to spend time there, especially since she's popping out his next one very shortly. I'm sure she wants his undivided attention




Of course she’s not going to try and facilitate any kind of relationship for him and those kids now that she’s bagged him with one!


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> I have no idea about the guy's relationship w
> His kids, don't really even know him or how many he has? All I remember is that  she made a big fuss about parading around Lamar's kids on the show and trying in vain to act like the sweet little step mother.
> Was just wondering why she's so against this current guy's kids? Maybe as it was said above, bc he doesn't have a relationship with them himself. That would definitely explain it. And not like Khlogre is going to advocate for his other kids & encourage him to spend time there, especially since she's popping out his next one very shortly. I'm sure she wants his undivided attention


She has no relationship with Liza's kids.  As for Tristan....he has an infant boy who he doesn't seem to be involved with at all. Who knows what happened there between him and his ex but there doesn't seem to be a co-parenting relationship happening at all.  Personally, I wouldn't want to have a baby with a man who doesn't try within an inch of his life to build a relationship with any child he has....but it really does seem that Khloe dismisses the fact that he has another kid.


----------



## terebina786

I get that he doesn’t seem to have a relationship with his child,  but I almost feel like Khloe should be steering him to have one but instead she’s going along with his “my first son doesn’t exist” facade.   It’s immature on both their parts IMO.


----------



## mkr

Didn’t Tristan’s own father call him out for being a deadbeat dad?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I can’t imagine having to steer or guide a man into fulfilling his parental obligations. But I also can’t imagine being so desperate that I even entertain, let alone procreate with someone like that. If he can walk away from his first child, what’s stopping him from walking alway from you and yours?? The entire thing is so...


----------



## labelwhore04

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I can’t imagine having to steer or guide a man into fulfilling his parental obligations. But I also can’t imagine being so desperate that I even entertain, let alone procreate with someone like that. If he can walk away from his first child, what’s stopping him from walking alway from you and yours?? The entire thing is so...



She's desperate. She's 33 and not getting any younger. If she didn't get pregnant with Tristan, it probably would've never happened for her. I'm sure deep down she knows he's gonna do the same thing to her that he did to his ex. There's no way he's gonna go from deadbeat dad to father of the year, but who knows. Look at Bruce(now Caitlin), he was a deadbeat dad to his first batch of kids, but he was there(mostly) for Kendall and Kylie.


----------



## mkr

I don’t think Chloe thinks
Tristan is going to do that to her. She lives in a fantasy world where her love is king. Cue the Sade.


----------



## pinky7129

You are all forgetting about mama kris...:


----------



## addisonshopper

Yeah any man that walks away from his own son and FIRST CHILD AND SON is garbage.  Regardless if they weren’t together she went most of her pregnancy alone which is awful ( I had to do with that with my second child ******* father )  she moved in for the kill and didn’t allow him time to be there. Whether he wanted to be there or not he should’ve been. Since being with Khloe he has become a GARBAGE OF A PLAYER And he is always hurt.  Once Cleveland finally bounces him his career is DONE. much like that of Kris Humphrey’s.   His father lit into his ass and people were saying he was wrong and he looking for fame.   If your father can’t check you who can then ?   I’ve never heard about him being a dead beat father to T but pops was right to call him out. That’s what a man do that’s what a father should do. **** his mother should be doing it to instead of being on camera.    

By the way I hate khloes nose job.  It gives me the creeps when I look at it.  A hob in the middle and the flared up nostrils on the side.


----------



## addisonshopper




----------



## mkr

Doesn't look like Khloe has stopped going to the dentist during her pregnancy...


----------



## Sasha2012

They were celebrating the addition of another baby girl to the family - the third this year.

And what better way for Khloe Kardashian to remember her special day than with a photo with her sisters and mother.

Celebrating the strong women in her family, she shared a shot with Kim and Kourtney Kardashian, and Kylie and Kendall Jenner. The mother of the five sisters, Kris Jenner, completed the group.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Kim-Kourtney-Kylie-Kendall.html#ixzz59TKasjvd


----------



## zen1965

Kourt is the only one looking human.


----------



## Sasha2012

Khloe Kardashian's party days will soon be winding down, as she adjusts to first time motherhood.

And while the mom-to-be can't wait to spend time bonding with her daughter, for now she's making the most of her freedom.

The reality star fitted a double celebration into her Saturday, following her star-studded baby shower with a night out to mark boyfriend Tristan Thompson's birthday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tan-Thompson-birthday-bash.html#ixzz59TPjqpqO


----------



## White Orchid

Don’t most women’s feet get swollen at this stage of the pregnancy?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Her baby shower was gorgeous.


----------



## berrydiva

Her shower looks so nice.


----------



## mkr

Beautiful shower and I like her outfit.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Don’t most women’s feet get swollen at this stage of the pregnancy?



Not everybody’s - mine didn’t.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

She's 'pregnant', but still has her lips filled in non-photoshopped pics.... I'm beginning to believe the blind item that states she's faking pregnancy to keep herself relevant. they don't do fillers on pregnant women.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's 'pregnant', but still has her lips filled in non-photoshopped pics.... I'm beginning to believe the blind item that states she's faking pregnancy to keep herself relevant. they don't do fillers on pregnant women.


In Hollyweird, doctors will do what you pay them to do. Like Michael Jackson’s surgeon


----------



## berrydiva

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's 'pregnant', but still has her lips filled in non-photoshopped pics.... I'm beginning to believe the blind item that states she's faking pregnancy to keep herself relevant. they don't do fillers on pregnant women.


There's more than enough botched looking celebs out there that proves there is a doctors will do anything if the prices is right.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I don’t think Chloe thinks
> Tristan is going to do that to her. She lives in a fantasy world where her love is king. Cue the Sade.



Yep! She couldn’t even hide her disappointment when Kiley told her she’s having a girl!  she was soooo sure she was having a boy to hook him even further to her.


----------



## addisonshopper

Why is Kylie wearing a robe and khortneys face looks hideous. Over night she turned into cat woman. She must have had work done recently.  Her highlighter leads into her bottoms lashes.


----------



## Lounorada

addisonshopper said:


> View attachment 3997601
> View attachment 3997602


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


>


This is the face I will be making if Khloger shares a video of the birth.


----------



## White Orchid

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's 'pregnant', but still has her lips filled in non-photoshopped pics.... I'm beginning to believe the blind item that states she's faking pregnancy to keep herself relevant. they don't do fillers on pregnant women.


What I find strange is that she hasn’t done one of those Demi Moore-esque type of photo shoots. I Meagan she’s as attention-craving as the rest of her sisters.  I’m also strongly doubting if she is indeed pregnant.


----------



## terebina786

Welp.  Allegedly Khloe wants Tristan’s first son to live with them once the new baby’s born.  If I recall correctly, that simp didn’t even sign his son’s birth certificate and now she wants to talk custody arrangement [emoji849].   Someone’s doing damage control.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Welp.  Allegedly Khloe wants Tristan’s first son to live with them once the new baby’s born.  If I recall correctly, that simp didn’t even sign his son’s birth certificate and now she wants to talk custody arrangement [emoji849].   Someone’s doing damage control.



Oh how precious. Tristan and Khloé can meet his son together.  Cough.


----------



## arnott

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's 'pregnant', but still has her lips filled in non-photoshopped pics.... I'm beginning to believe the blind item that states she's faking pregnancy to keep herself relevant. they don't do fillers on pregnant women.



So does that mean she's going to fake a miscarriage like I suspected?


----------



## myown

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's 'pregnant', but still has her lips filled in non-photoshopped pics.... I'm beginning to believe the blind item that states she's faking pregnancy to keep herself relevant. they don't do fillers on pregnant women.


even kylie had no fillers in the first pictures after she had her baby


----------



## arnott

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's 'pregnant', but still has her lips filled in non-photoshopped pics.... I'm beginning to believe the blind item that states she's faking pregnancy to keep herself relevant. they don't do fillers on pregnant women.



Can you please post the blind item?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

arnott said:


> Can you please post the blind item?



This one, I think. All the comments seem to think it's Khole. 

https://blindgossip.com/?p=90463


----------



## tweegy

I know its a blind and a rumor but ..yeh Khloe would be my guess. simply because her face more or less looks the same with the exception being her lips are still being filled. I just find it interesting shes still working out with whats seems to be the same intensity which is fine but, IF you're having the complications she's says she's having...wouldn't he docs tell her to chill and also possibly bed rest...


----------



## terebina786

^^ And she traveled all the way across the world to Japan in her 8th month.  That's a long flight to be on in that month of pregnancy.  When my friend went with me to Cali and she was 8 months preggo, her doc told her she could go but to be prepared in the event the baby came early.

But then I also have a hard time believing she got Tristan to go the surrogacy route.  IDK.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> So does that mean she's going to fake a miscarriage like I suspected?


At this point it's not really a miscarriage and someone would have to give birth to a stillborn. Seems like a lot to do for a stunt and would damage her image with very many women who've had to go through that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> Welp.  Allegedly Khloe wants Tristan’s first son to live with them once the new baby’s born.  If I recall correctly, that simp didn’t even sign his son’s birth certificate and now she wants to talk custody arrangement [emoji849].   Someone’s doing damage control.


Jordan comes from a good background and herself seems to have a good head on her shoulders, not messy or anything like that.
But I think hell would have to freeze over, pigs fly and we find the pot at the end of the rainbow all in one day for her to have the baby live with Tristan.  Nope


----------



## mkr

That’s just Khloé tryna be mother of the year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

berrydiva said:


> At this point it's not really a miscarriage and someone would have to give birth to a stillborn. Seems like a lot to do for a stunt and would damage her image with very many women who've had to go through that.



Right. Seems like a lot of work for what?! Like how does she benefit from faking pregnancy complete with baby shower and the whole nine


----------



## myown

on the one hand its weird she announced her pregnancy in December(?), before that she had no bump but then all of sudden. also her bump looks pretty fake to me.. but she is very tall so IDK. 
I would go with a baby we will never get to see, an adoptive baby or whatever, rather than a stillborn (but hey, that would mean a lot of attention for the mom who lost her baby)
on the other hand that's very much of work to do only for a bit of attention... and if the really story would ever leak her image would be dead


----------



## myown

terebina786 said:


> ^^ And she traveled all the way across the world to Japan in her 8th month.  That's a long flight to be on in that month of pregnancy.  When my friend went with me to Cali and she was 8 months preggo, her doc told her she could go but to be prepared in the event the baby came early.
> 
> But then I also have a hard time believing she got Tristan to go the surrogacy route.  IDK.


Lufthansa wouldn't take you on a flight when you are 8 month along, I am not sure how American airlines are handling that, but i thought its pretty weird to travel that far when you are 8 month pregnant...


----------



## DC-Cutie

myown said:


> Lufthansa wouldn't take you on a flight when you are 8 month along, I am not sure how American airlines are handling that, but i thought its pretty weird to travel that far when you are 8 month pregnant...


I work in the airline industry, so short of Lufthansa having a sonogram machine at the gate, how would they know if you're 8 mos or 5 mos looking like 8 mos?  a doctors note?

You can fly up to 36 weeks on them, as with most carriers


----------



## berrydiva

Apparently no one has a real bump anymore unless of course people like the celeb...then they're allowed to be really pregnant. This is so silly. lol


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> Lufthansa wouldn't take you on a flight when you are 8 month along, I am not sure how American airlines are handling that, but i thought its pretty weird to travel that far when you are 8 month pregnant...


How would they know if someone is 8 months pregnant and not just fat?


----------



## myown

DC-Cutie said:


> I work in the airline industry, so short of Lufthansa having a sonogram machine at the gate, how would they know if you're 8 mos or 5 mos looking like 8 mos?  a doctors note?
> 
> You can fly up to 36 weeks on them, as with most carriers


i read a doctors note


----------



## myown

- In the case of an uncomplicated pregnancy with twins or a multiple pregnancy, it is possible to fly until the end of the 28th week of pregnancy.
- Because of the increased risk of thrombosis during pregnancy, we recommend the wearing of compression stockings in the aircraft.
- Expectant mothers with complication-free pregnancies can fly with Lufthansa until the end of the 36th week of pregnancy or up to four weeks before their expected due date without a medical certificate from a gynaecologist. However, we recommend that expectant mothers beyond the 28th week of their pregnancies carry a current letter from a gynecologist which includes the following:
- confirmation that the pregnancy is progressing without complications
- the expected due date
- the gynecologist should expressly state that the patient’s pregnancy does not prevent her from flying.


-lufthansa.de


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> - In the case of an uncomplicated pregnancy with twins or a multiple pregnancy, it is possible to fly until the end of the 28th week of pregnancy.
> - Because of the increased risk of thrombosis during pregnancy, we recommend the wearing of compression stockings in the aircraft.
> - Expectant mothers with complication-free pregnancies can fly with Lufthansa until the end of the 36th week of pregnancy or up to four weeks before their expected due date without a medical certificate from a gynaecologist. However, we recommend that expectant mothers beyond the 28th week of their pregnancies carry a current letter from a gynecologist which includes the following:
> - confirmation that the pregnancy is progressing without complications
> - the expected due date
> - the gynecologist should expressly state that the patient’s pregnancy does not prevent her from flying.
> 
> 
> -lufthansa.de


Right. That's their lawyers covering their asses but how would they specifically know what week a woman is in who walks up to the gate or if she's even pregnant and doesn't just suffer from a distended stomach?

This is just a disclaimer much how there's a disclaimer on the lid that the coffee is hot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Wonder if they flew private, because none of those rules really apply.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Right. That's their lawyers covering their asses but how would they specifically know what week a woman is in who walks up to the gate or if she's even pregnant and doesn't just suffer from a distended stomach?
> 
> This is just a disclaimer much how there's a disclaimer on the lid that the coffee is hot.


Exactly!  If you can fake a service dog note, you can fake a letter from your doc


----------



## myown

I mistook it with the entry to usa. you can't get an tourist visa if you are that far along. they could assume you want to get your baby there, so your due date must be a least 3 month from the day you enter usa ( a tourist visa lasts 3 month)


----------



## myown

DC-Cutie said:


> Exactly!  If you can fake a service dog note, you can fake a letter from your doc


well in Germany we have a maternity-booklet with all of the medical informations... makes it easy.

and if they really think you are lying they can call your doctor... if you deny then they deny you the flight.


----------



## DC-Cutie

did they fly to Germany?


----------



## myown

no. tokyo. 
but i only now how things are where i live, i have no idea how Tokyo is.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> did they fly to Germany?


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> well in Germany we have a maternity-booklet with all of the medical informations... makes it easy.
> 
> and if they really think you are lying they can call your doctor... if you deny then they deny you the flight.


We have all sorts of patient protection rules in the US....the airline can't just call your doctor up and your doctor can't just release your patient info to anyone without your consent. We have folks here suing airlines for not letting them wear leggings....imagine the lawsuit if they wrongly insinuated a woman is pregnant who isn't....lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


>


I just got confused real quick like "why are we discussing Germany, I thought they flew to Japan!"


----------



## GoGlam

She may not be huge all over, but I think she looks pregnant.  Her legs, upper thighs, above the knee look like they’re retaining some fluid and/or some slight added weight.  

The whole eating for two thing is kind of a myth, and unfortunately gives women license to go all out on meals... then wonder why they can’t slim down post-pregnancy.  Gaining 70 lbs during pregnancy is not the key to a healthy baby nor a healthy mother.


----------



## myown

yeah i got it, you dont´want to understand what i say, so never mind.


----------



## Swanky

I don't know almost any pregnant who travels w/ a dr note or GAF about recommendations from an airline.  Typically we fly util our dr tells us not to.


----------



## DC-Cutie

you'd be surprised...


----------



## Theren

I traveled when I was 7.5 months pregnant.. didn't have a note. I only gained 23lbs during my pregnancy and I didn't swell until the last month. I would hope she's not taking but I guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these pics the other day and I laughed out loud. I mean, dressed liked this to go sight-seeing in a foreign country... fools.
Tumblr


----------



## arnott

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This one, I think. All the comments seem to think it's Khole.
> 
> https://blindgossip.com/?p=90463



Thank you!   I believe it.    I won't believe she's actually pregnant until I see the baby coming out of her!         All of the commenters seem to agree that Khloe would have blown up like a blimp if she was really pregnant.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is Khloe going hunting afterwards with those boots on?


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> We have all sorts of patient protection rules in the US....the airline can't just call your doctor up and your doctor can't just release your patient info to anyone without your consent. We have folks here suing airlines for *not letting them wear leggings*....imagine the lawsuit if they wrongly insinuated a woman is pregnant who isn't....lol



Why?


----------



## Handbag1234

The pair of them look like they’re heading to the Mos Eisley Cantina


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Why?


If I remember correctly the two girls were flying on a buddy pass of a family member who was an employee. United has a dress code policy for people flying on a buddy pass and told the girls it violated the policy. lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> We have all sorts of patient protection rules in the US....the airline can't just call your doctor up and your doctor can't just release your patient info to anyone without your consent. We have folks here suing airlines for not letting them wear leggings....imagine the lawsuit if they wrongly insinuated a woman is pregnant who isn't....lol


If I’m not mistaken, that leggings passenger was on a buddy pass and violated passcode rules. She can’t sue!  Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> If I remember correctly the two girls were flying on a buddy pass of a family member who was an employee. United has a dress code policy for people flying on a buddy pass and told the girls it violated the policy. lol.


Yeah, they can’t sue though. 

My airline has the same rules. Leggings aren’t pants!  Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks like some kind of hybrid villain from a Willy Wonka / Star Wars mashup.


----------



## DC-Cutie

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks like some kind of hybrid villain from a Willy Wonka / Star Wars mashup.


With a side of Duck Dynasty


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> If I’m not mistaken, that leggings passenger was on a buddy pass and violated passcode rules. She can’t sue!  Lol


Can't sue doesn't stop folks from trying in this place. Lol. They were teens so I understand why they had on leggings and no idea it violated policy.  It's kind of silly but it's the airline's rule but you know.....sometimes rules are outdated.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> Yeah, they can’t sue though.
> 
> My airline has the same rules. Leggings aren’t pants!  Lol



I had to wear a full freaking suit when I travelled on my cousin’s buddy pass lol.


----------



## terebina786

If she wasn’t pregnant, she wouldn’t be wearing these coats to cover what’s happening back there... whatever it is can’t be pretty.

She is hawking some sort of ovulation predictor bracelet she used due to her “fertility issues”.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Can't sue doesn't stop folks from trying in this place. Lol. They were teens so I understand why they had on leggings and no idea it violated policy.  It's kind of silly but it's the airline's rule but you know.....sometimes rules are outdated.


They can try. But won’t even get heard by a judge. But friend could loose their job.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> If she wasn’t pregnant, she wouldn’t be wearing these coats to cover what’s happening back there... whatever it is can’t be pretty.
> 
> She is hawking some sort of ovulation predictor bracelet she used due to her “fertility issues”.


Your body is the best predictor of ovulation plus we know she probably didn't use that at all.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> They can try. But won’t even get heard by a judge. But friend could loose their job.


Listen.  I'm ready to sue to NYS DMV, parking violations and the DOT right now...I have no case but I'm ready to try. Lol


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Your body is the best predictor of ovulation plus we know she probably didn't use that at all.



Plus, we know she didn’t have any fertility issues.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Plus, we know she didn’t have any fertility issues.


I firmly believe this is true.


----------



## mkr

They must have given all their screaming fans the night off in those pics.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Saw these pics the other day and I laughed out loud. I mean, dressed liked this to go sight-seeing in a foreign country... fools.
> Tumblr
> View attachment 3998902
> View attachment 3998904
> View attachment 3998905
> View attachment 3998906



Khloger looks like an extra in a Star Trek episode.


----------



## kirsten

From her Instagram


----------



## VickyB

kirsten said:


> From her Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999352


Oh jeez! The a$$ is bigger than the belly and you know this pic has major PS going on. Shouldn't her boobs be much bigger at this stage in the pregnancy????


----------



## arnott

kirsten said:


> From her Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999352



Good lord that picture is grotesque!      Looking more like a centaur than ever!


----------



## pukasonqo

DC-Cutie said:


> I work in the airline industry, so short of Lufthansa having a sonogram machine at the gate, how would they know if you're 8 mos or 5 mos looking like 8 mos?  a doctors note?
> 
> You can fly up to 36 weeks on them, as with most carriers



in australia i had to provide a doctor’s certificate stating i was x months pregnant and had clearance to fly


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> We have all sorts of patient protection rules in the US....the airline can't just call your doctor up and your doctor can't just release your patient info to anyone without your consent. We have folks here suing airlines for not letting them wear leggings....imagine the lawsuit if they wrongly insinuated a woman is pregnant who isn't....lol


TSA and boarder control is allowed to deny entry and can force you to give out the number of your doctor. i mean what's the other opinion? flying straight back home


----------



## LemonDrop

That picture just looks off. Do the Ks even know what their true form is?


----------



## tweegy

Why is her back shaped like a C?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> Why is her back shaped like a C?!


Struggle pose and photoshop


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> TSA and boarder control is allowed to deny entry and can force you to give out the number of your doctor. i mean what's the other opinion? flying straight back home


You're obviously strictly speaking for where you live right? Doctor's in the US cannot give out info period...doesn't matter if it's to TSA, NSA, the white house, God...this isn't for debate. Let's move on.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Why is her back shaped like a C?!


Think it's because she has one leg slightly in front of the other.  Otherwise, we'd see just how bad pregnancy has messed up that build a body. 

How women can keep doing this after seeing what it's done to Kim's butt is beyond me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> You're obviously strictly speaking for where you live right? Doctor's in the US cannot give out info period...doesn't matter if it's to TSA, NSA, the white house, God...*this isn't for debate. Let's move on*.


that part!  We have HIPAA


----------



## DC-Cutie

LemonDrop said:


> That picture just looks off. Do the Ks even know what their true form is?


they lost their true form with repeated visits to the 'dentist'


----------



## Cocoabean

kirsten said:


> From her Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999352



Out of proportion much?


----------



## V0N1B2

I can't believe people think she isn't actually pregnant, because she obviously has those "pregnancy lips" everyone was talking about in the Beyoncé thread a while ago.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> You're obviously strictly speaking for where you live right? Doctor's in the US cannot give out info period...doesn't matter if it's to TSA, NSA, the white house, God...this isn't for debate. Let's move on.


no i dont
but I know, you know it all!


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Think it's because she has one leg slightly in front of the other.  Otherwise, we'd see just how bad pregnancy has messed up that build a body.
> 
> How women can keep doing this after seeing what it's done to Kim's butt is beyond me.


Ah, I see what you're saying that instagram pose lol

I personally think Black Chyna's butt is the worst one I've seen...


----------



## tweegy

kirsten said:


> From her Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999352





tweegy said:


> Why is her back shaped like a C?!





Cocoabean said:


> Out of proportion much?
> 
> View attachment 3999692



I must retract my post and humbly apologize...She's not Shaped like a C...rather more like and S

Carry on...


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> no i dont
> but I know, you know it all!


This isn't an insult and I wish people would stop acting like it is - I read, can use google and can retain said info. Not sure why it bothers you so much that how it works in your country isn't how it works in the US or that US doctors can't realase your info without consent but that's your own personal issue to sort through. Take care of that...hit the Google machine.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Ah, I see what you're saying that instagram pose lol
> 
> I personally think Black Chyna's butt is the worst one I've seen...


There are worse than Black Chyna's on IG....it's a sickness.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Ah, I see what you're saying that instagram pose lol
> 
> I personally think Black Chyna's butt is the worst one I've seen...


Now I have that image in my head of Black Chyna's butt from her sex tape.....I'm gonna go watch cartoons or something lol


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Now I have that image in my head of Black Chyna's butt from her sex tape.....I'm gonna go watch cartoons or something lol


Well she scarred many people here when she came for carnival... They saw it live... Send thoughts and prayers.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Well she scarred many people here when she came for carnival... They saw it live... Send thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> Not everybody’s - mine didn’t.


Mine didn't either


----------



## Cocoabean

tweegy said:


> I must retract my post and humbly apologize...She's not Shaped like a C...rather more like and S
> 
> Carry on...



It looks like one of those Winding Road signs to me.


----------



## LemonDrop

This is the second thread that I have seen on tPF today where someone has to have the last word then tells the other person “Move on”. 

Why drag it on yourself and then tell the other person to “move on” when you obviously can’t move on.


----------



## berrydiva

LemonDrop said:


> This is the second thread that I have seen on tPF today where someone has to have the last word then tells the other person “Move on”.
> 
> Why drag it on yourself and then tell the other person to “move on” when you obviously can’t move on.








Because I had the time...and I still do and will make some more if needed. Any more questions? don't be passive next time...ask directly.


----------



## Bentley1

The past several pages of this thread is true comedy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

People don't think she is pregnant? Interesting.

I thought she would start looking like her old ugly self. She looks great in these pics. 

Salute.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Because I had the time...and I still do and will make some more if needed. Any more questions? don't be passive next time...ask directly.



When a person ‘has time today’, it’s probably best to ‘move on’

**sips tea with Wendy**


----------



## WishList986

Sometimes I can't with y'all lol.
That preggo pic is really something.


----------



## Jayne1

Look at her face.  Her nose and chin. That's not her profile either.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Because I had the time...and I still do and will make some more if needed. Any more questions? don't be passive next time...ask directly.





DC-Cutie said:


> When a person ‘has time today’, it’s probably best to ‘move on’
> 
> **sips tea with Wendy**



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> Look at her face.  Her nose and chin. That's not her profile either.


it's a shame she paid for that build a body, but now seems to be ashamed of it with all the filters, capes and such


----------



## LavenderIce

I keep waiting for the baby bump to be bigger than her behind.


----------



## poopsie

LavenderIce said:


> I keep waiting for the baby bump to be bigger than her behind.


She would need to be carrying twins at least


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

arnott said:


> So does that mean she's going to fake a miscarriage like I suspected?



Probably. Or a stillborn. If she's sociopathic enough to sexually assault her brother and joke about it on TV, and fabricate fertility issues with her husband, then I put nothing past her (or anyone else in that family, for that matter.)


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

arnott said:


> Can you please post the blind item?




You can find it on Blindgossip.com (should still be on the first couple of pages) and there was a seperate one on Sandra Rose's website.


----------



## V0N1B2

Here it is:
Let’s talk turkey about her belly button. 

For some women, at a certain point in time their belly button pops like the timer on a Thanksgiving turkey.

However, this female celebrity didn’t know that because she doesn’t make turkey at Thanksgiving. She bakes pies.

Oh, wait, she doesn’t bake pies, either. She just _says_ she bakes pies. Dang, it’s hard to keep all the lies straight!

But don’t you dare question her fakeness! After all, she is the most “genuine” person in her family! Which is why she had a discussion recently with a couple of members of her family about a really important subject: her belly button!

What would convince people that her belly is genuine? Should she have a belly button? Should it be an innie? An outie? Or should she not care what people think and leave her belly a smooth surface, unmarred by such a blemish?

The fact that they were even having this discussion is humorous. We don’t know how many more high-level executive meetings will be held to discuss this issue, nor what the outcome will be. If you notice a change in the surface over the next couple of weeks, let us know.


----------



## pixiejenna

DC-Cutie said:


> is Khloe going hunting afterwards with those boots on?



Yes she is for baby daddy #2 it’s never too early to start


----------



## arnott

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Probably. Or a stillborn*. If she's sociopathic enough to sexually assault her brother and joke about it on TV*, and fabricate fertility issues with her husband, then I put nothing past her (or anyone else in that family, for that matter.)



Say what?!        Agree with everything else.


----------



## arnott

V0N1B2 said:


> Here it is:
> Let’s talk turkey about her belly button.
> 
> For some women, at a certain point in time their belly button pops like the timer on a Thanksgiving turkey.
> 
> However, this female celebrity didn’t know that because she doesn’t make turkey at Thanksgiving. *She bakes pies.
> 
> Oh, wait, she doesn’t bake pies, either. She just says she bakes pies. Dang, it’s hard to keep all the lies straight!*
> 
> But don’t you dare question her fakeness! After all, she is the most “genuine” person in her family! Which is why she had a discussion recently with a couple of members of her family about a really important subject: her belly button!
> 
> What would convince people that her belly is genuine? Should she have a belly button? Should it be an innie? An outie? Or should she not care what people think and leave her belly a smooth surface, unmarred by such a blemish?
> 
> The fact that they were even having this discussion is humorous. We don’t know how many more high-level executive meetings will be held to discuss this issue, nor what the outcome will be. If you notice a change in the surface over the next couple of weeks, let us know.


----------



## White Orchid

Are those bruises on the back of her arm, a result of lipo?


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Are those bruises on the back of her arm, a result of lipo?


I think so, if not bruises they are scars where the canula was poked in to suction the fat out. Revenge body-Ha Ha!


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> I think so, if not bruises they are scars where the canula was poked in to suction the fat out. Revenge body-Ha Ha!


Yeah I figured as much too.  Harsh sunlight is a bish eh lol


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

arnott said:


> Say what?!        Agree with everything else.




Yep. She and her sisters were sitting around ON CAMERA and teeheeing about how they held Rob down and played with his genitals when he was a kid. The episode aired and quite a few complaints were made and concerns raised- and not one thing was done about it. The network didn't remove the show from the airwaves, and to this day they still profit everytime that episode airs.


No wonder he's as screwed up as he is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Well she scarred many people here when she came for carnival... They saw it live... Send thoughts and prayers.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## arnott

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Yep. She and her sisters were sitting around ON CAMERA and teeheeing about how they held Rob down and played with his genitals when he was a kid. The episode aired and quite a few complaints were made and concerns raised- and not one thing was done about it. The network didn't remove the show from the airwaves, and to this day they still profit everytime that episode airs.
> 
> 
> No wonder he's as screwed up as he is.



This family is sick!


----------



## VickyB

Isn't the baby due really soon? Is that why she's in hiding?


----------



## mkr

Yes. If I had to guess she had the baby last week and will get the obligatory tummy tuck and boob job and will resurface next month and say she just had her baby but will show no signs of it and say look how good I bounced back y’all.


----------



## Storm702

2008 throwback


----------



## White Orchid

With their old noses...


----------



## poopsie

White Orchid said:


> With their old noses...



..........boobs...........butts.........etc...


----------



## baglover1973

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 4013245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 throwback



ahhhhh 5 noses ago.....memories....


----------



## VickyB

I caught a 2014 epi of their show tonight.....I hardly recognized any of them!!!! Bruce was still a guy with an odd ponytail, Kim was on her 5th face and looking like that Pippin chick,  Khloe's face was still fat w/ a few procedures and Kylie was TOTALLY unrecognizable. Kourt and Kendull looked pretty much the same. Kris didn't look that different either.


----------



## White Orchid

This still (of one of those dash videos) was on my insta feed


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> This still (of one of those dash videos) was on my insta feed



Tragic. Which # face is this?


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Tragic. Which # face is this?


I’ve lost count.


----------



## Storm702

White Orchid said:


> This still (of one of those dash videos) was on my insta feed


Wtf is that? That's how I feel my mouth looks after I actually go to the dentist for a cavity fill. These women are delusional if they think they look good, so pathetic.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> This still (of one of those dash videos) was on my insta feed


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I the only one who’s hoping  klogore has her kid today?  A April fools baby would be perfect for this circus


----------



## Prufrock613

I wonder if flying


terebina786 said:


> ^^ And she traveled all the way across the world to Japan in her 8th month.  That's a long flight to be on in that month of pregnancy.  When my friend went with me to Cali and she was 8 months preggo, her doc told her she could go but to be prepared in the event the baby came early.
> 
> But then I also have a hard time believing she got Tristan to go the surrogacy route.  IDK.


privately is different- you can walk around, stretch?  I know that the altitude is not good for anyone


----------



## Prufrock613

berrydiva said:


> Your body is the best predictor of ovulation plus we know she probably didn't use that at all.


 I agree! 
When your body is made of plastic, I guess it’s tough to tell!


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s rumored that khlogore is having her kids soon. She posted a pic with her baby daddy on IG saying that they’re ready for you to come. But apparently her obgyn is the same one Kylie used and they posted on social media that she’s traveling so people are speculating that she’s going to see khlogore lol. I don’t know how I feel about a obgyn using social media to possibly tip people off, it’s a typical K move but super sleezy.


----------



## YSoLovely

Well, looky here...

*EXCLUSIVE: Where's Khloe?!? Tristan Thompson caught on video locking lips with a sexy brunette at Manhattan club just days before Khloe Kardashian is set to give birth to their baby girl in Cleveland hospital*

*




*

*



*

*



*






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-caught-video-locking-lips-mystery-woman.html

Damn.

Video at the source and it doesn't look good for him.


----------



## berrydiva

Can't wait for her tweet.


----------



## bag-princess

well.............


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Can't wait for her tweet.


----------



## berrydiva

For it to be so public, he's been seeing this girl me thinks.


----------



## TC1

I probably shouldn't like this as much as I do


----------



## zen1965

Oh damn. 
Actually, poor Khlogre. Just before giving birth hormones are allover the place. She will be besides herself when she sees this. I know, I know - look how she got him. Still... he seems to be a real pig.


----------



## Irishgal

I only feel bad for the child.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Call me naive and a Cavs fan but I don't find the video all that damning. He had on a hoodie and was near a woman.  I don't think there's certainty they were making out - they could have been talking closely.  It's suspect enough to not declare he didn't cheat - but I don't think it proves anything.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> Well, looky here...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-caught-video-locking-lips-mystery-woman.html
> 
> Damn.
> 
> Video at the source and it doesn't look good for him.







I don't feel bad for Khloe, she knew exactly what she was getting into when she got together with Tristan. I mean, he left his pregnant girlfriend to get with her, for god sake  Like attracts like... she's a nasty person, he's a nasty person. They're well suited IMO.
It's just a damn shame they are bringing a child into this mess.


----------



## berrydiva

LibbyRuth said:


> Call me naive and a Cavs fan but I don't find the video all that damning. He had on a hoodie and was near a woman.  I don't think there's certainty they were making out - they could have been talking closely.  It's suspect enough to not declare he didn't cheat - but I don't think it proves anything.


Hello naive!  

Regardless of what's happening in that video, it's not a good look at all.


----------



## terebina786

Well you lose em, how you get em.  

I'm here for this though lol.  I heard she's in labour in Cleveland and flew her doctor out there.  Should've stayed her butt in LA.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just add it to the list Most High for what I am about to do. I will have to reconcile this too on Judgment Day.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

HA.




ETA: And she 100% knows (IMO) that this is happening and she accepts it. Like she did in her other relationships. If it weren't for affairs she would not be here.


----------



## zen1965

You gals are a tough crowd.[emoji83]


----------



## White Orchid

Wait.  What’s that thing about karma again?


----------



## White Orchid

zen1965 said:


> You gals are a tough crowd.[emoji83]


That’s why we’re called bishes


----------



## YSoLovely

Sloppy. Sloppy. Sloppy.


----------



## berrydiva

Oh dear...messy.


----------



## YSoLovely

The sidechick


----------



## DC-Cutie

I’m here for the mess!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Peep the caption:




This wasn't a one time thing...


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## berrydiva

Lawdddddt


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> The sidechick



Praise be the internet detectives....lol. They're about to publish her entire life in about 5 seconds.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nobody’s believes in AIDS anymore. Yeesh. TMZ has him with another woman too.


----------



## White Orchid

YSoLovely said:


> Sloppy. Sloppy. Sloppy.



I think we’ll all be needing some extra bags of popcorn


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So the tmz video is from last fall. And it is two different women from the first woman reported. So that’s three. For now.


----------



## YSoLovely

Aaaand it just got WORSE

*Tristan Thompson* was brazenly cheating on *Khloe Kardashian* with not one but two women back in October, when Khloe was 3 months pregnant.

TMZ obtained this surveillance video recorded October 7, 2017 at a hookah lounge outside Washington D.C. You see Tristan with 3 women, 2 of whom are fully engaged with Khloe's baby daddy.

Tristan makes out with one of the women, tongue and all. The other grabs his head, brings it to her chest and he motorboats her. And the same woman grabs his junk.

The video was recorded the night before the Cleveland Cavaliers played the Washington Wizards. 

Tristan also appeared to take another woman into a hotel room just last weekend.

Khloe is *due to give birth* to her first kid at the end of this month

http://www.tmz.com/2018/04/10/tristan-thompson-cheating-khloe-kardashian-pregnant-kissing/



The man of her dreams, huh?


----------



## mkr

I don’t believe any of this. 

Just kidding. [emoji4]

DAYUM


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4031749


I was about to call on you and one of your gifs


----------



## prettyprincess

YSoLovely said:


> Sloppy. Sloppy. Sloppy.



The a$$ on her


----------



## berrydiva

I remember back in the days when the players used to send one of their boys over to talk to a woman so they wouldn't be seen talking to her and not embarrass their wives. My how times have changed.


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## kirsten

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4031768


The TMZ video shows it clear. There is also some fondling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if Khloe will fix the crowns of his side-pieces


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if Khloe will fix the crowns of his side-pieces


----------



## starrynite_87

I don't know if this has been posted

https://www.lovebscott.com/it-gets-...ating-on-khlo-kardashian-with-two-women-video


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's been happening since OCTOBER!!!!  Khloe has to know and like Lammy, she just accepted it.  Until... the media got wind and video of it happening in action


----------



## YSoLovely

TMZ had the video since October and didn't post it... Kris must have known about this.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> TMZ had the video since October and didn't post it... Kris must have known about this.


They've had it since October?  That doesn't sound like Harvey at all.  I wonder if it was filmed in October and the person held out for the highest bidder until now


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It has been going on from the get go. Look at her past. She either doesn’t care, does it too or thinks she doesn’t deserve better. Or all of the above. 

She is extremely arrogant too.


----------



## Jayne1

The behind on the side piece is bizarre.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jayne1 said:


> The behind on the side piece is bizarre.


just like Khloe's


----------



## starrynite_87

Jayne1 said:


> The behind on the side piece is bizarre.



They look like your typical Instagram Kardashian/Jenner clones...I'm pretty sure they were thrilled knowing they were Eskimo sisters with a Kardashian...It's hard for me to feel sorry for Khloe, especially since her little minion Joyce was throwing shade at Tristan's BM on Instagram.


----------



## Tivo




----------



## peppermintpatty

Didn't he leave his baby mama for Khloe? Or did he just leave her? That should have been a big red flag, should have been. Idk maybe she didn't find out until she was pregnant. I can see her knowing and denying or not having a clue. If I don't look I won't see it. She's going to me a mom now, she would ideally get some kind of therapy. A pattern is developing. She acts like the man she is with and herself are the  first people to have been in love, and in reality there is nothing close to love. He cheats and all the while she flaunts what isn't even there. Sad... She ends up looking like a fool. She has money, I thought her jean company was doing well- why does she have to have a man to the point that she will put up with these blatant cheaters?! Insecure I guess. Just sad...


----------



## poopsie

terebina786 said:


> Well you lose em, how you get em.
> 
> I'm here for this though lol.  I heard she's in labour in Cleveland and flew her doctor out there. * Should've stayed her butt in LA*.



Damn straight on that.
Can't believe that she is fixing to spawn in my hometown. 
Poor Cleveland. Yet another butt to be the joke of.
Well...............at least she won't be able to sully the halls of St Lukes


----------



## DiorT

I bet she pops out that kid asap to divert the attention.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DiorT said:


> I bet she pops out that kid asap to divert the attention.


the kid will be born just in time for People mag goes to press


----------



## bag-princess

Well this just in from the videographer [emoji12]

—-–—


The person who filmed the intimate moment told the publication, "I was there and he was on the table right next to us with a group of friends and some girl who he was obviously making out with all night.


"They were holding each other and it was so obvious," she continued. "They were there when I got there and they were part of a big group of friends."

Neither Thompson nor Kardashian have publicly commented on the alleged make-out session.  [emoji23][emoji23]



http://bet.us/2GS7LWU


----------



## kissmysass

Sorry to say this but I don’t feel bad for khloe. While I don’t think people deserve to get cheated on...that’s literally how they got together. Karma is truly a b***


----------



## bag-princess

Someone sound the alarm [emoji599] 



Tristan Thompson Got Caught On Video with The Same Chick He Was Kissing At The Club Entering A Hotel




http://bet.us/2GPHicV


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> TMZ had the video since October and didn't post it... Kris must have known about this.


Looks like the camera from the club he was in....possible someone just sent it to TMZ? I know....that sounds silly. lol


----------



## berrydiva

I'd really like to feel bad for her but she's so smug and arrogant. I feel bad for all the children in this situation.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looks like all the sisters, except Kris have unfollowed Tristan.


----------



## berrydiva

These dudes don't respect these Kardashian chicks....I said it many pages back.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/khloe-kardashian-aka-khlomoney.915532/page-559#post-31186001


----------



## arnott

poopsie said:


> Damn straight on that.
> *Can't believe that she is fixing to spawn in my hometown. *
> Poor Cleveland. Yet another butt to be the joke of.
> Well...............at least she won't be able to sully the halls of St Lukes


----------



## WishList986

Omg, the girl he was at the hotel with posted a picture of them together *intimately* on her insta story.


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> Omg, the girl he was at the hotel with posted a picture of them together *intimately* on her insta story.


That's not the same girl.


----------



## Jayne1

Page 6 says they have the details. It's a long read!  I removed the links, but her photos look as altered as the K's.

Inside Tristan Thompson’s night with curvy Instagram model
April 10, 2018 | 8:27pm

Pregnant Khloe Kardashian’s NBA star soon-to-be baby daddy Tristan Thompson took a mystery model back to his Manhattan hotel on Saturday – who sources say is Bronx Instagram model Lani Blair.

Cleveland Cavaliers star Thompson has been dating Khloe since 2016 and their first child, a girl, is due any day now. But the baller was spotted at his team hotel, the Four Seasons, with the petite brunette on Saturday night.

Witnesses said Thompson, 27, and the model spent around four hours at the Cavs’ five star hotel before they emerged together with Thompson sporting a different outfit. The pair was then photographed on their way to Meatpacking private members club Soho House.

Then at 5 a.m. on Sunday they returned to his hotel, where witnesses said he was seen “looking around cautiously…and holding the door for her,” before they entered the lobby, heading to the elevator together.

Then at around 8 p.m. the next night, Monday, the model was spotted leaving Thompson’s hotel in the exact same outfit clutching a stuffed Louis Vuitton overnight bag.





Lani Blair@laniblair_
Video also circulated online of Thompson apparently canoodling with the brunette as they also partied at NYC rooftop hotspot PH-D on Saturday, before they headed to Soho House, in which he puts his hoodie up and appears to kiss the Kardashian look-alike.

Page Six sources identified the woman as Instagram model Lani Blair, 28, who didn’t respond to emails. One source said, “She and Tristan apparently spent a lot of time together this past weekend.”

Blair has more than 360,000 followers on Instagram, and regularly posts pictures of herself in revealing outfits. Interestingly, she very recently turned her account to private.

Khloe, who is home right now, is nine months pregnant and expecting a girl by the end of this month. Her spokeswoman didn’t respond to requests for comment. A rep for the Cavaliers, who played the Knicks in NYC on Monday, also didn’t get back to us.

However, Khloe’s latest Instagram, posted on Monday, shows her blissfully revealing her belly and kissing Thompson, with the caption, “We are ready whenever you are little mama.”

This will be Thompson’s second child. His ex, lifestyle blogger Jordan Craig, gave birth to a son after the baller had already moved on with Khloe.

https://pagesix.com/2018/04/10/insi...6.1420760961.1521929738-1326059271.1499923111


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> These dudes don't respect these Kardashian chicks....I said it many pages back.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/khloe-kardashian-aka-khlomoney.915532/page-559#post-31186001



If you don't respect yourself ain't nobody gonna.........


----------



## VickyB

terebina786 said:


> Well you lose em, how you get em.
> 
> I'm here for this though lol.  I heard she's in labour in Cleveland and flew her doctor out there.  Should've stayed her butt in LA.




Well , her backside is so ginormous I wouldn't be shocked if it almost reached CA from OH.


----------



## VickyB

Well, what a week it’s going to be!
We should be honored at the lengths that PMK will go to to give a shot of life to Khloger's TPF thread!
Poor desparate pitiful Khloger. She and Kris must have known about this guy’s cheatin for months yet she cleaved (see what I did there?) to him.
Or, did she just use him as a sperm bank?  Was the whole “relationship” an arrangement and he got a BIG payoff? Not too many 27 yr old guys(even really dumb ones)  want to hitch themselves to an ugly 33 yr old chained to a cray cray family.

I feel so bad for this child. We see how clingy Khloger is with her men. I hope she won't be a smothering mother.


----------



## Longchamp

Here's what we know, are hearing. Khloe's OB from LA flew to Cleveland this past weekend to be credentialed and get temporary privileges to practice in a local Cleveland hospital.
Yes TT was caught cheating with the IG model while Cavs were at NYC playing the Knicks.  Team, not only LBJ are pissed off that he was stupid to be caught in public. Most of the guys aren't  choir boys but they're more discreet. 
Playoffs start next week and LBJ doesn't want this distraction.  Perkins called up from the G league to cover for TT. Plan was just while TT out for delivery and a day or two more, but now Perkins role might expand. 

Plan was that Khloe was going to be induced while Cavs are in Cleveland just before playoffs.


----------



## VickyB

Longchamp said:


> Here's what we know, are hearing. Khloe's OB from LA flew to Cleveland this past weekend to be credentialed and get temporary privileges to practice in a local Cleveland hospital.
> Yes TT was caught cheating with the IG model while Cavs were at NYC playing the Knicks.  Team, not only LBJ are pissed off that he was stupid to be caught in public. Most of the guys aren't  choir boys but they're more discreet.
> Playoffs start next week and LBJ doesn't want this distraction.  Perkins called up from the G league to cover for TT. Plan was just while TT out for delivery and a day or two more, but now Perkins role might expand.
> 
> Plan was that Khloe was going to be induced while Cavs are in Cleveland just before playoffs.



Thanks and interesting deets!


----------



## prettyprincess

Seems like Tristan has a type. This must really suck for Khloe. She nipped and tucked and inflated every part of herself to appeal to certain men and it’s still not good enough. Maybe it’s time to look for someone with some integrity.


----------



## zen1965

What guy with integrity and ethics would want to be with her? Or any other Kardashian?


----------



## YSoLovely

Tristan must really not want to be with Khloé for him to be this sloppy.
On the one hand, I was always giving Khloé the sideeye for being with a guy who just dumped his pregnant girlfriend & acting like she's "better" than that, but all of this coming out just days/weeks before giving birth gotta be stressful...

Unless... she knew all along. Would explain why she was so clingy and dropped everything to fly out to Cleveland all the time... It's certainly possible that TMZ and by extension Kris and the family have known about the night in Washington since it happened...


----------



## Theren

I wonder if this was the agreement with them. Khloe wanted a baby so bad maybe this was the way for her to get it. He can do what he wants and she gets a baby, so now he's off the hook.

Either way I feel for the child.. i know what its like not to grow up with a father.

I pray that this isn't like that blind item that says she faking a pregnancy...


----------



## mdcx

This is pretty sad. It does seem that he broke up with his last gf while she was pregnant, started dating Khloe when the ex was 6 months along and that baby was born December 2016, so history kind of repeating itself:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...NBA-stars-ex-Jordan-Craig-breaks-silence.html


----------



## YSoLovely

WishList986 said:


> Omg, the girl he was at the hotel with posted a picture of them together *intimately* on her insta story.



According to LSA, this stephanie chick is a fraud.


----------



## ManilaMama

The comments section is savage! 

“.. name the baby Karma Kardashian”


----------



## addisonshopper

Wowsers. He just didn’t give a flying French fry !!!!!  By the way her ass looks like a growth !!! What In the world.   Poor thing. His career is done.  This gonna be his last season on any team with the King.    What about being discreet.  Going on the valet door.  What about walking in with someone else.  
Maybe he told Khloe it was over and he was moving on.  Which I believe is the case. Either way he didn’t care if he was seen with her or her or that.   
Again what the hell is up with that ass.


----------



## Longchamp

addisonshopper said:


> Wowsers. He just didn’t give a flying French fry !!!!!  By the way her ass looks like a growth !!! What In the world.   Poor thing. His career is done.  This gonna be his last season on any team with the King.    What about being discreet.  Going on the valet door.  What about walking in with someone else.
> Maybe he told Khloe it was over and he was moving on.  Which I believe is the case. Either way he didn’t care if he was seen with her or her or that.
> Again what the hell is up with that ass.



Agree he's either dumb AF or he wanted to be caught.
we are LOL as Khloe posted last week somewhere on social media that she was "Bored AF" in Cleveland.  Looks the excitement level just shot up 100 fold.


----------



## Aimee3

If all she wanted was a baby it would’ve made more sense to go to a sperm bank!  As a “father” this guy will be as absent as a sperm bank baby’s dad.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Tristan must really not want to be with Khloé for him to be this sloppy.
> On the one hand, I was always giving Khloé the sideeye for being with a guy who just dumped his pregnant girlfriend & acting like she's "better" than that, but all of this coming out just days/weeks before giving birth gotta be stressful...
> 
> Unless... she knew all along. Would explain why she was so clingy and dropped everything to fly out to Cleveland all the time... It's certainly possible that TMZ and by extension Kris and the family have known about the night in Washington since it happened...


I'm believing they knew about the night in Washington too. TMZ may have held it on good faith but let them know if a story drops they have to release it; TMZ would be missing out on money if they let someone else have an exclusive scoop. They're known for breaking stories.



Theren said:


> I wonder if this was the agreement with them. Khloe wanted a baby so bad maybe this was the way for her to get it. He can do what he wants and she gets a baby, so now he's off the hook.
> 
> Either way I feel for the child.. i know what its like not to grow up with a father.
> 
> I pray that this isn't like that blind item that says she faking a pregnancy...


I can't see this being an agreement....he obviously isn't ready to have kids judging by how he left his pregnant ex-girlfriend and started dating Khloe.


----------



## terebina786

This is just messy, messy, messy.  I highly doubt Khloe was was ok with him cheating in order to have a baby.   That woman thinks she's better than everyone and now has two cheating exes she's tied to and both caught cheating in such a public way.  I really think Tristan was looking for a come  up and he got it.   Unless you watch basketball, no one knew who he was and now EVERYONE knows who he is.

I wonder what she's going to do with all her stuff in his house in Cleveland.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Looks like all the sisters, except Kris have unfollowed Tristan.



that will teach him!!!!



prettyprincess said:


> Seems like Tristan has a type. This must really suck for Khloe. She nipped and tucked and inflated every part of herself to appeal to certain men and it’s still not good enough. Maybe it’s time to look for someone with some integrity.



and someone not as thirsty as they are.  of course she would never be happy with someone not in the spotlight on a sports team!! 



YSoLovely said:


> Tristan must really not want to be with Khloé for him to be this sloppy.
> On the one hand, I was always giving Khloé the sideeye for being with a guy who just dumped his pregnant girlfriend & acting like she's "better" than that, but all of this coming out just days/weeks before giving birth gotta be stressful......




this definitely looks like a "accidentally on purpose" kind of thing so that she is the one that does the dumping and he gets away from her!


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> This is just messy, messy, messy.  I highly doubt Khloe was was ok with him cheating in order to have a baby.   That woman thinks she's better than everyone and now has two cheating exes she's tied to and both caught cheating in such a public way.  I really think Tristan was looking for a come  up and he got it.   Unless you watch basketball, no one knew who he was and now EVERYONE knows who he is.
> 
> I wonder what she's going to do with all her stuff in his house in Cleveland.



She’s probably going to stay there and live in denial.


----------



## YSoLovely

Aimee3 said:


> If all she wanted was a baby it would’ve made more sense to go to a sperm bank!  As a “father” this guy will be as absent as a sperm bank baby’s dad.



Khloé thought she was special. Smh.

Not only is she a single mother now with an ain't ish baby daddy, she also has to deal with her baby's brother's mom for the rest of her life. You know, the one he left to get with her. Couldn't be me.


----------



## Aimee3

YSoLovely said:


> Khloé thought she was special. Smh.
> 
> Not only is she a single mother now with an ain't ish baby daddy, she also has to deal with her baby's brother's mom for the rest of her life. You know, the one he left to get with her. Couldn't be me.



Shell probably move back to California to be with the rest of her Klan. Doubt the half siblings will ever meet.


----------



## berrydiva

Maybe it's time for her to leave NBA players alone...maybe leave all athletes/entertainers alone.


----------



## starrynite_87

It gets worse...poor Koko
http://m.tmz.com/#2018/04/10/tristan-thompson-sex-tape-khloe-kardashian-nyc-hotel-text-messages/


----------



## berrydiva

starrynite_87 said:


> It gets worse...poor Koko
> http://m.tmz.com/#2018/04/10/tristan-thompson-sex-tape-khloe-kardashian-nyc-hotel-text-messages/


I'm confused as to why TMZ is now naming this chick. She's not the one he was with in the club or the hotel. Her IG seemed like a deranged fan desperate for attention. Plus it's already been "reported" on Fame's IG that the video was with someone else not Tristan.


----------



## Longchamp

This is cute...when Lebron found out how stupid TT was


----------



## bag-princess

Daily Mail says the woman was a stripper he picked up!


https://www.bet.com/news/sports/201...wood__FBPAGE__Link_1464433438&linkId=50299528


----------



## DC-Cutie

Khloe don't love herself.  period!  She puts these men on pedestals, organizes their lives/homes, throws them all birthday parties - and what does she get?  Karma!  I absolutely cannot give one Fcuk about this situation.  Because she didn't when Tristan left Jordan to play house with her before the birth of their child.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Khloe don't love herself.  period!  She puts these men on pedestals, organizes their lives/homes, throws them all birthday parties - and what does she get?  Karma!  I absolutely cannot give one Fcuk about this situation.  Because she didn't when Tristan left Jordan to play house with her before the birth of




ITA


----------



## starrynite_87

DC-Cutie said:


> Khloe don't love herself.  period!  She puts these men on pedestals, organizes their lives/homes, throws them all birthday parties - and what does she get?  Karma!  I absolutely cannot give one Fcuk about this situation.  Because she didn't when Tristan left Jordan to play house with her before the birth of their child.



Okurrrr!!! All of this[emoji1544]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lordt!!  They got pics of Tristan out with some chick LAST NIGHT!  He just said, fugg it!


----------



## Longchamp

DC-Cutie said:


> Lordt!!  They got pics of Tristan out with some chick LAST NIGHT!  He just said, fugg it!


Wow !!  Do you have a link to that?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> Daily Mail says the woman was a stripper he picked up!
> 
> 
> https://www.bet.com/news/sports/2018/04/10/these-people-think-tristan-s-hotel-mystery-woman-is-his-first-ba.html?cid=Real Husbands of Hollywood__FBPAGE__Link_1464433438&linkId=50299528


He clearly knew that chick for awhile.  Lani is known here in NY....she's a "bottle girl" at Starlets. She had her overnight bag so it was clear she was staying with him for the weekend. I'm finding it humorous that these blogs/gossip sits are getting their info from message boards.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Khloe don't love herself.  period!  She puts these men on pedestals, organizes their lives/homes, throws them all birthday parties - and what does she get?  Karma!  I absolutely cannot give one Fcuk about this situation.  Because she didn't when Tristan left Jordan to play house with her before the birth of their child.


Not only that, she paraded around the web like this was actually his first kid.  I get her being excited about her first but acting like he had no other kid...this is all karma at work.


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> Wow !!  Do you have a link to that?


 They look like they have on the same clothes from when they were at PH-D though so who knows when this pic was taken.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> Wow !!  Do you have a link to that?


it's on famelous


----------



## tweegy

oooooh I JUST read this!!


----------



## Longchamp

berrydiva said:


>



Thanks.  But do we know that's from last night? 
Doesn't matter, looks like he wants out. 
Too late for her even to fly via private jet back to Cali. 
She's friends with JR Smith's wife who is also pregnant, maybe Jewey will help her out until the Klan arrives.


----------



## Longchamp

I'm going to the game tonight, last game of the regular season.
Will report back any updates.


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> Thanks.  But do we know that's from last night?
> Doesn't matter, looks like he wants out.
> Too late for her even to fly via private jet back to Cali.
> She's friends with JR Smith's wife who is also pregnant, maybe Jewey will help her out until the Klan arrives.


I'm thinking it's from the same night as the day party at PH-D. Either way, it's blatantly obvious this guy isn't ready to be a father.


----------



## DC-Cutie

in one of the recent episodes of KUWTK, Kim made a comment about how Khloe shouldn't go to Cleveland  to give birth.  Stay in Calabasas.

But Noooooooooooo, she wanted to be with her man and give birth there.  Now look!  She's stuck, unless Kris charters a private Jet back to CA.


----------



## tweegy

Thing is Khloe wouldn't look like such a fool if she kept her mouth shut on her relationships. Take a page from Kourt's book.. but she parades these guys and upheaves her whole life for them. I get it, but after Lamar she really ought to just chill.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> in one of the recent episodes of KUWTK, Kim made a comment about how Khloe shouldn't go to Cleveland  to give birth.  Stay in Calabasas.
> 
> But Noooooooooooo, she wanted to be with her man and give birth there.  Now look!  She's stuck, unless Kris charters a private Jet back to CA.


Aren't Kourt and Kim vacationing somewhere (probably Mexico)?  Doesn't this family gather around for all births?  I read on LSA that she rented an entire floor at the hospital in Cleveland... So is she there all alone?

They've already started running TT's name through the dirt LOL...  I wonder if him stepping out is the signal Khloe that it's over?  A part of me wonders if this is a stunt, because no one was caring about Khloe's baby/situation before this.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Aren't Kourt and Kim vacationing somewhere (probably Mexico)?  Doesn't this family gather around for all births?  I read on LSA that she rented an entire floor at the hospital in Cleveland... So is she there all alone?
> 
> They've already started running TT's name through the dirt LOL...  I wonder if him stepping out is the signal Khloe that it's over?  A part of me wonders if this is a stunt, because no one was caring about Khloe's baby/situation before this.


I feel like them being quite for so long means this caught them off guard and it isn't a stunt.  Kris would've already had the counter/sympathy stories ready. They've been quite and for this long is unusual for them.


----------



## mkr

Isn’t Kris Tristan’s agent now?  If nothing else she’s making bank off all these shenanigans.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Isn’t Kris Tristan’s agent now?  If nothing else she’s making bank off all these shenanigans.


Pretty sure Rich Paul is still his agent.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Isn’t Kris Tristan’s agent now?  If nothing else she’s making bank off all these shenanigans.


when a tweet came out about Kris repping him, Kylie tweeted it's not true.


----------



## addisonshopper

Tristen is just doing him. Period.   He is a single man and acting like it.   She should now opt for a regular plain man and leave the ballers alone.  She can’t hold on to them.  These men like pretty prizes and then the novelty wears off and they go back to their day ones the plain ole janes that stay in the cut and wait for them to decide they made a bad decision.   The ones with the real asses , real titties ,
Stretch marks and cellulite.


----------



## zen1965

This guy is scum. Doing this twice within the course of ONE year. He is the lowest of the low. YUCK.


----------



## addisonshopper

And I’m not downing any wives or any women. Just making a blanket statement about men really preferring natural to the arm candy and trophy wives. They need some substance


----------



## haute-mess

I dont buy that this was some type of arrangement. i feel bad for khloe, but i cant say i am surprised by all of this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is going to go for another baller, rapper or entertainer. That is just how she is. And he will be a famewhore too and it will be on Front Street just like everything else.


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> Aren't Kourt and Kim vacationing somewhere (probably Mexico)?  Doesn't this family gather around for all births?  I read on LSA that she rented an entire floor at the hospital in Cleveland... .





They are in the Caribbean!

http://bet.us/2qoQFVS


A family insider told the site that after learning of what allegedly happened between Thompson and another woman in New York City, she "is shutting everyone out."

"She is trying to pretend this isn't happening and keep saying that she must put the health of her unborn baby girl before these lies," the insider added. "When she spoke to her sisters earlier today, she assured them this was all a big misunderstanding and that Tristan would be able to explain it."

*The site further reports that, to make matters worse for the expectant mother, her momager, Kris Jenner, is in Los Angeles, and her sisters, Kourtney and Kim are on vacation in the Caribbean, leaving her alone in Cleveland to deal with the hoopla.*


"Khloé isn't responding to anyone right now and has gone MIA so they are pretty much set on heading to Cleveland so that they can be there for her when the s**t hits the fan," the source continued.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is going to go for another baller, rapper or entertainer. That is just how she is. And he will be a famewhore too and it will be on Front Street just like everything else.


Preach.


----------



## Aimee3

bag-princess said:


> They are in the Caribbean!
> 
> http://bet.us/2qoQFVS
> 
> 
> A family insider told the site that after learning of what allegedly happened between Thompson and another woman in New York City, she "is shutting everyone out."
> 
> "She is trying to pretend this isn't happening and keep saying that she must put the health of her unborn baby girl before these lies," the insider added. "When she spoke to her sisters earlier today, she assured them this was all a big misunderstanding and that Tristan would be able to explain it."
> 
> *The site further reports that, to make matters worse for the expectant mother, her momager, Kris Jenner, is in Los Angeles, and her sisters, Kourtney and Kim are on vacation in the Caribbean, leaving her alone in Cleveland to deal with the hoopla.*
> 
> 
> "Khloé isn't responding to anyone right now and has gone MIA so they are pretty much set on heading to Cleveland so that they can be there for her when the s**t hits the fan," the source continued.



I think the s**t already hit the fan.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> "She is trying to pretend this isn't happening and keep saying that she must put the health of her unborn baby girl before these lies," the insider added.









Oh Khloe...


----------



## Tivo

Khloe perhaps you should call his other baby’s mother for advice on coping through these trying times while pregnant?
Who would know your pain better?


----------



## morgan20




----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Khloe perhaps you should call his other baby’s mother for advice on coping through these trying times while pregnant?
> Who would know your pain better?



His ex that he left for khloe is not only beautiful but classy! [emoji1362]


----------



## starrynite_87

addisonshopper said:


> Tristen is just doing him. Period.   He is a single man and acting like it.   She should now opt for a regular plain man and leave the ballers alone.  She can’t hold on to them.  These men like pretty prizes and then the novelty wears off and they go back to their day ones the plain ole janes that stay in the cut and wait for them to decide they made a bad decision.   The ones with the real asses , real titties ,
> Stretch marks and cellulite.



I feel as if we've all been saying this for years now about all the sisters...stop chasing around these rappers and athletes. I'm pretty sure they can find some nice well educated black men working on Wall Street or even a wealthy real estate developer. They need to call Porsha from RHOA and ask her where she keeps finding these wealthy Nigerians.


----------



## tweegy

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if we've all been saying this for years now about all the sisters...stop chasing around these rappers and athletes. I'm pretty sure they can find some nice well educated black men working on Wall Street or even a wealthy real estate developer. *They need to call Porsha from RHOA and ask her where she keeps finding these wealthy Nigerians*.


#Dead


----------



## afcgirl

One of the girls now claims to also be pregnant.


----------



## terebina786

afcgirl said:


> One of the girls now claims to also be pregnant.



I was waiting for this...


----------



## Aimee3

afcgirl said:


> One of the girls now claims to also be pregnant.



At this rate he will have enough kids to start his own team in a few years!!!


----------



## tweegy

afcgirl said:


> One of the girls now claims to also be pregnant.


I was gonna say careful he gets another baby moma! LMAO I'm sorry but this is pretty funny. Cause he has a previous record of doing this and he has gone and done the SAME thing to her..


----------



## mkr

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if we've all been saying this for years now about all the sisters...stop chasing around these rappers and athletes. I'm pretty sure they can find some nice well educated black men working on Wall Street or even a wealthy real estate developer. They need to call Porsha from RHOA and ask her where she keeps finding these wealthy Nigerians.



What wealthy real estate developer would associate with a K?


----------



## berrydiva

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if we've all been saying this for years now about all the sisters...stop chasing around these rappers and athletes. I'm pretty sure they can find some nice well educated black men working on Wall Street or even a wealthy real estate developer. They need to call Porsha from RHOA and ask her where she keeps finding these wealthy Nigerians.


Those black men don't want them and that's the problem. The only black men who will entertain them are athletes and rappers mainly because the Kardashian/Jenners have a fetish for black men - it's a sickness. It works in the favor of those type guys because they get exposure and get to take advantage of their 100+ million of followers. 

I wonder if Khloe is still converting to an authentic Jamaican woman for her man or is she going to find a new black tribe to cosplay. She'd probably have better luck if she stop conforming herself for every new guy she with and be authentic.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Jordan is keeping this all classy.

Even tho, the way she got with Tristan was the way she lost him, just like Khloe.  Basically Tristan is a sloppy mess


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Jordan is keeping this all classy.
> 
> Even tho, the way she got with Tristan was the way she lost him, just like Khloe.  Basically Tristan is a sloppy mess




Maybe she’s seen the error of her ways. Don’t know who or if she’s dating now. Some of these women never learn.


----------



## mkr

Did she leave him?  Cuz she tends to think she can love him into submission.   Or it’s all lies that was his twin with those women.


----------



## poopsie

zen1965 said:


> This guy is scum. Doing this twice within the course of ONE year. He is the lowest of the low. YUCK.


He may be a dog, but it takes two to tango.


----------



## berrydiva

afcgirl said:


> One of the girls now claims to also be pregnant.





terebina786 said:


> I was waiting for this...


That's the same crazy ms.stephaniee chick...she deleted her IG. It was entertaining, she should've left it up. I can't believe that the new way of getting fame is to just randomly post having sex with any random dude while fraudulently inserting yourself into someone else's messy. What a world.


----------



## berrydiva

Jordyn's been very classy throughout all of this.


----------



## kayart0803

literally heard the news and had to jump on here to read the comments LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Even Amber Rose chimed in.


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> Maybe she’s seen the error of her ways. Don’t know who or if she’s dating now. Some of these women never learn.


Hopefully this time she will. I wouldn't call it karma for whats happening to her. Its like Luann from NYC you see what this dude did, turned a blind eye and it happened to you.  I do feel bad for her cause she's tied to him with a kid now. But she should have just chilled herself and be more private and not just turn into wife mode again with this dude... but she wanted to show up everyone.

If anyone is to get Karma its Tristan and I havent seen it yet.


----------



## tweegy

kayart0803 said:


> literally heard the news and had to jump on here to read the comments LOL!


Same thing I did lol! As I read on Dlisted I was like "ooh PF must be going off"


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Even Amber Rose chimed in.


She's messy boots. lol


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> Hopefully this time she will. I wouldn't call it karma for whats happening to her. Its like Luann from NYC you see what this dude did, turned a blind eye and it happened to you.  I do feel bad for her cause she's tied to him with a kid now. But she should have just chilled herself and be more private and not just turn into wife mode again with this dude... but she wanted to show up everyone.


Exactly. I think there's a weird thing with her constantly posting Tristan's doting on her during her pregnancy that was clearly directed at Jordyn. Khloe is nothing more than a pick me chick.


----------



## poopsie

Aimee3 said:


> At this rate he will have enough kids to start his own team in a few years!!!


He's got a ways to go before he enters Cromartie territory


----------



## NYCBelle

kayart0803 said:


> literally heard the news and had to jump on here to read the comments LOL!


 Me too! haven't logged in in months


----------



## zen1965

tweegy said:


> ...
> 
> If anyone is to get Karma its Tristan and I havent seen it yet.



This all day.


----------



## NYCBelle

Wonder if she's taking a jet back to LA to have the baby. She can totally ban him from the delivery room anyway. I'd leave if I was her. Her doctor is with her.


----------



## CeeJay

NYCBelle said:


> Wonder if she's taking a jet back to LA to have the baby. She can totally ban him from the delivery room anyway. I'd leave if I was her. Her doctor is with her.


Totally wouldn't surprise me; she can afford the private jet and fly into Van Nuys (less paps) ..


----------



## WishList986

berrydiva said:


> That's not the same girl.


I can't keep them all straight


----------



## simone72

It seems like in the video those two women knew they were being filmed especially the one sitting right next to him keep looking up and nodding her head.


----------



## NYCBelle

WishList986 said:


> I can't keep them all straight



He has a type. All these IG thotties look the same


----------



## poopsie

CeeJay said:


> Totally wouldn't surprise me; she can afford the private jet and fly into Van Nuys (*less paps*) ..


I can't see PMK going for that. This is the most interest they've generated in a while. Kartrashian 101: any press is good press. Especially in the case of Khlogre who , unlike Kylie, literally has nothing else going for her.


----------



## WishList986

NYCBelle said:


> He has a type. All these IG thotties look the same


As do their booties


----------



## berrydiva

Can you actually fly that close to your due date? Didn't she post that she was basically due? Guess if her dr is with her, she can always deliver on the plane if the pressure forces her into delivery. Women have delivered babies in worse places without a doctor so she'll be fine.


----------



## WishList986

"Third Trimester Thompson" I can't


----------



## berrydiva

WishList986 said:


> I can't keep them all straight


I know....especially sine they all look the damn same.


----------



## NYCBelle

WishList986 said:


> As do their booties



Yeah that Lani chick's fake booty is sagging in those 4 Season's pics


----------



## NYCBelle

WishList986 said:


> "Third Trimester Thompson" I can't




In IG they said he's allergic to newborns smh lol!


----------



## berrydiva

NYCBelle said:


> Yeah that Lani chick's fake booty is sagging in those 4 Season's pics


Lani's butt isn't real but definitely not sagging.


----------



## Lounorada

Longchamp said:


> This is cute...when Lebron found out how stupid TT was


----------



## knasarae

Ah..

The memes are always the best part of a scandal. [emoji23]


----------



## NYCBelle

berrydiva said:


> Lani's butt isn't real but definitely not sagging.



Looks weird in one of the pics. Like very low


----------



## NYCBelle

knasarae said:


> Ah..
> 
> The memes are always the best part of a scandal. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032575


----------



## addisonshopper

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if we've all been saying this for years now about all the sisters...stop chasing around these rappers and athletes. I'm pretty sure they can find some nice well educated black men working on Wall Street or even a wealthy real estate developer. They need to call Porsha from RHOA and ask her where she keeps finding these wealthy Nigerians.



Shizzle. I need to call her myself and find out bump the Kardashians.


----------



## addisonshopper

Man I ran to this here forum too.  Women need to learn how to date all over again. Khloe ain’t the only woman.  I cringe when my little cousins post her new boo and call him boo and tag. My forever.   No he is not. Y’all 26/27 in 10 years you gonna hate this mofo. So many women get hurt and are left as single mothers because instead of chilling and dating they made themselves be wifey to a man who only wanted sex and temporary relationships.   A man that loves LOVES a woman won’t leave her while she pregnant.  If he does he just wasn’t that in to her or she seen the signs he was unstable and ignored.   Khloe does this with everyone. Everyone is her soulmate.  No honey they not. Some men just want to play, and that is just fine just make it known but women have to be looking and paying attention to the signs.    They are always there.  Hence KHLOE Tristan walking away from that Jordan and acting like the baby don’t exist. His own son - that his own father had to call Tristen out.


----------



## colorblock

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if we've all been saying this for years now about all the sisters...stop chasing around these rappers and athletes. *I'm pretty sure they can find some nice well educated black men working on Wall Street or even a wealthy real estate developer.*They need to call Porsha from RHOA and ask her where she keeps finding these wealthy Nigerians.



Like other posters have said, I don’t think those men would want her. And in any event, well educated black Wall Street guys have a rep of being dogs themselves. Not all of them by *any* means, but enough that the reputation exists. Like professional athletes, they’re desirable and in short supply. 

I wish Khloe the best. This was a big miss on her part.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Going through her IG looking at their pics.

She looks like booboo the fool right now for real. Wide open for this guy. 

Never mind love. I don't think he even likes her. For all of Lamar's crackish ways I don't remember his extra marital affairs being exposed like this.


----------



## terebina786

Apparently her entire fam is en route to Cleveland.  She really doesn't love herself.


----------



## Star1231

Never mind


----------



## Lounorada

knasarae said:


> Ah..
> 
> The memes are always the best part of a scandal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032575


Girl, the memes, tweets and comments had me laughing out lout today. The internet has no chill and I am here for it!


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> If anyone is to get Karma its Tristan and I havent seen it yet.


Karma doesn't exist, not in that way, anyway.

If it did, innocent, kind people wouldn't have horrible tragedies happen to them while people who behave reprehensibly to other people die peacefully in their beds at a ripe old age, not having experienced much suffering throughout their lives.

Tristan's a jerk and still very young and thoughtless and possibly full of himself.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I don't know who's dumber, him or her.


----------



## starrynite_87

This had me dying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Prufrock613

I can see the cover of People, 8 months from now... Meet My New Man- Who Saved Me From Never Trusting Again


----------



## BagOuttaHell

starrynite_87 said:


> This had me dying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I laughed so hard this morning when I heard this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

*“With Tristan, she believed his back story that he was never even that committed to her or in love with Jordan, and that he’d never meant to be with Jordan long-term,” the insider explains.”Khloé let herself believe that he’s a really good guy with a good heart. She might still believe that, honestly.”

http://people.com/tv/khloe-kardashian-probably-wont-leave-tristan-thompson/*
*
*
This is why she disgusts me. Anyone that thinks she didn't flaunt this pregnancy and wasn't sending sublims to his ex isn't paying attention. These people are void of human decency.


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> *"Third Trimester Thompson"* I can't





i saw this on FB earlier!!!! 



knasarae said:


> Ah..
> 
> *The memes are always the best part of a scandal.* [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032575




they is vicious!!! i was laughing so hard i had to close my laptop - and i am in the privacy of my own home!!!




terebina786 said:


> Apparently her entire fam is en route to Cleveland.  She really doesn't love herself.




they left their island vacay to come rescue poor betrayed khloe!


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> *“With Tristan, she believed his back story that he was never even that committed to her or in love with Jordan, and that he’d never meant to be with Jordan long-term,” the insider explains.”Khloé let herself believe that he’s a really good guy with a good heart. She might still believe that, honestly.”
> 
> http://people.com/tv/khloe-kardashian-probably-wont-leave-tristan-thompson/
> 
> *
> This is why she disgusts me. Anyone that thinks she didn't flaunt this pregnancy and wasn't sending sublims to his ex isn't paying attention. These people are void of human decency.





if he never meant to be with Jordan long-term then he should have made sure a baby was not created!  
that should say more than enough for Khloe - baby or not he is not going to stick around.  she would be stupid enough to believe he he such a good guy and will be better with her!  chile please!   now look at her mess.


----------



## poopsie

They are going to milk this for all they can


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> Girl, the memes, tweets and comments had me laughing out lout today. The internet has no chill and I am here for it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032683
> View attachment 4032684



Ohhh the internet is such a savage place ..


----------



## tweegy

NYCBelle said:


> In IG they said he's allergic to newborns smh lol!


ROFL omg I literally busted out laughing when I read this!


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> Ohhh the internet is such a savage place ..


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Girl, the memes, tweets and comments had me laughing out lout today. The internet has no chill and I am here for it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032683
> View attachment 4032684



The Lil Uzi Vert one took me out when I saw it.


----------



## mdcx

Oh my, I watched the video posted by Ms Stephanee before realising there was an actual sex tape scene in it. Holy cow. All I can say is TT does not use protection. I find it hard to believe that Khloe didn't know he was like this, given how relaxed he seems about everyone seeing him in clubs etc.


----------



## addisonshopper

Catch it.  It took me a minute to find the joke.


----------



## Prufrock613

poopsie said:


> They are going to milk this for all they can


IKR?  Who can say they were actually surprised?


----------



## tweegy

Prufrock613 said:


> IKR?  Who can say they were actually surprised?


Lol Khloe apparently...


----------



## tweegy

addisonshopper said:


> Catch it.  It took me a minute to find the joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032801


I'm done.....


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I'm done.....


Who did this to this gif....*howling*


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> Oh my, I watched the video posted by Ms Stephanee before realising there was an actual sex tape scene in it. Holy cow. All I can say is TT does not use protection. I find it hard to believe that Khloe didn't know he was like this, given how relaxed he seems about everyone seeing him in clubs etc.


Not him.


----------



## tweegy

Mess... pure mess


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> i saw this on FB earlier!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they is vicious!!! i was laughing so hard i had to close my laptop - and i am in the privacy of my own home!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they left their island vacay to come rescue poor betrayed khloe!



Or maybe they know the paps are swarming up in Cleveland.  It’s a photo op and they need clicks.


----------



## baglover1973

It's very sad to see this happen but not at all surprising....feel kinda bad for her though...being pregnant is hard enough...having your dirty laundry aired everywhere can't feel good right now...but at the same time...karma...karma...karma......


----------



## YSoLovely

mdcx said:


> Oh my, I watched the video posted by Ms Stephanee before realising there was an actual sex tape scene in it. Holy cow. All I can say is TT does not use protection. I find it hard to believe that Khloe didn't know he was like this, given how relaxed he seems about everyone seeing him in clubs etc.



That girl is a fraud. She's not the girl from NYC, neither one of the girls from Washington.
Just an attention ho trying to get her name out there.


----------



## bag-princess

She needs to stay in her lane!!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> The Lil Uzi Vert one took me out when I saw it.


 Me too, the more it played the more I laughed until there were tears in my eyes  Ya gotta love memes during messy situations like this.


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> Lol Khloe apparently...


...possibly- I believe PMK knew.


----------



## Prufrock613

bag-princess said:


> She needs to stay in her lane!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032836


Lol- you can’t make any one love or respect, but nice try K!


----------



## poopsie

Prufrock613 said:


> ...possibly- I believe PMK knew.



I think they _all_ knew. The timing of this........guaranteed for maximum drama.........unfolding exactly as planned


----------



## addisonshopper

Lounorada said:


> Me too, the more it played the more I laughed until there were tears in my eyes  Ya gotta love memes during messy situations like this.



Aye. I need to see this one. I haven’t yet


----------



## Prufrock613

Brain fart


----------



## Prufrock613

poopsie said:


> I think they _all_ knew. The timing of this........guaranteed for maximum drama.........unfolding exactly as planned


this is all K$$$


----------



## MY2CENT

Maybe her and Kylie can go on a new reality show called, BE MY BABIES DADDY. Only  ball players and wanna be thug rappers apply....


----------



## mdcx

I have to say I just don't get this family, each time I think I have a handle on what they will do for money or publicity, something new comes out. It's hard to tell what is real heartbreak and what is Kris Jenner spin.


----------



## berrydiva

MY2CENT said:


> Maybe her and Kylie can go on a new reality show called, BE MY BABIES DADDY. Only  ball players and wanna be thug rappers apply....


*side eye*


----------



## addisonshopper




----------



## Prufrock613

mdcx said:


> I have to say I just don't get this family, each time I think I have a handle on what they will do for money or publicity, something new comes out. It's hard to tell what is real heartbreak and what is Kris Jenner spin.


*whispers* it’s all a PMK job


----------



## berrydiva

Prufrock613 said:


> *whispers* it’s all a PMK job


I'm trying to understand why people think this is a thing in this case....Khloe getting run over by every man she's been with is a bit much to be a job, no?


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to understand why people think this is a thing in this case....Khloe getting run over by every man she's been with is a bit much to be a job, no?


of course it was inevitable that she was going to get dumped. I think that what PMK is doing has more to do with timing in order to maximize publicity. Releasing the cheating deets a few months in either direction would not have resulted in the interest they are getting now. IMO 
What is going on with Kylie and her baby's father? I don't follow any social media so I rely on what I read here and I don't recall Kylie's situation generating much interest


----------



## kirsten

Revenge Body Postpartum Edition


----------



## Yoshi1296

NYCBelle said:


> He has a type. All these IG thotties look the same



My friend calls them “fashionnova” girls lolol


----------



## IStuckACello

Smh. With all this money, the women in this clan could easily afford a IUD and therapy. I can’t even feel sorry for them, they don’t want to be helped.


----------



## VickyB

kirsten said:


> Revenge Body Postpartum Edition


Wonder how long it will take E! to launch "Poor Desperate Khloe -  A Very Special Pregnancy Episode " .
As for her Revenge Body show, she's set for life as she will be the ongoing star - ill take her at least 5 years to "work" herself back into shape after this disaster.


----------



## pukasonqo

she can start planning her revenge of the revenge body now
again, they should have stick to the no balloon no party policy


----------



## DC-Cutie

bag-princess said:


> She needs to stay in her lane!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032836


She really does. Considering her sister,  Malika was dating a man with a whole family before he was murdered.


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> She really does. Considering her sister,  Malika was dating a man with a whole family before he was murdered.


What happened ?? I missed that !


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> She really does. Considering her sister,  Malika was dating a man with a whole family before he was murdered.


Brb, Imma need more popcorn.


----------



## White Orchid

I just noticed Khloe’s hand in this photo.  Holy photoshop failure Batman lol.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I just noticed Khloe’s hand in this photo.  Holy photoshop failure Batman lol.


That doesn't even look like her face let alone the hand.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> She really does. Considering her sister,  Malika was dating a man with a whole family before he was murdered.




she is just doing the most to keep her "best friend" status so she can try to continue to keep up with those kardashians and her few times a year she is allowed to show up on the show and their parties.  we all see her very clearly!    and i can't wait to read the tea about her sister and what happened with her!


----------



## Lounorada

I'm surprised Khloe hasn't barked back about all of this yet. Normally she doesn't know how to shut her mouth.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to understand why people think this is a thing in this case....Khloe getting run over by every man she's been with is a bit much to be a job, no?



I think they knew about the cheating and were ok with it so long as it was hidden.  When the most recent pics came out and it became public knowledge, to save face, they're spinning now into a sob story.  So much so that Tristan was booed left, right and centre at their home game yesterday.  That was so unexpected, but it's working for PMK's machine now.


----------



## tweegy

I knew I shouldn't have ventured in this thread this morning while at work...


----------



## tweegy

So y'all think they pulled a Kim 'Wig' Zolziak and just held that cheating tape til this time to then let it loose they way she held that handicap and roach pic for Nene? 





In a way it's taking blame off from Tristan and putting it on the Ks that they orchestrated Khloe being pregnant by a cheater for ratings.....


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I'm trying to understand why people think this is a thing in this case....Khloe getting run over by every man she's been with is a bit much to be a job, no?



Some folks are better than the script writers for the show.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised Khloe hasn't barked back about all of this yet. Normally she doesn't know how to shut her mouth.


give it time.  She's deeply butt hurt right now.  Kris and the girls are drafting tweets as we speak, deciding which ones will be the best


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised Khloe hasn't barked back about all of this yet. Normally she doesn't know how to shut her mouth.



her sisters and BFF Malika are on the job doing her grunt work for now.  she's too embarrassed after all the posts and pics about her perfect relationship and how much he loves and takes care of her as she strolled the streets of her new hometown!


----------



## tweegy

*Walks in*








*walks out*


----------



## Cocoabean

starrynite_87 said:


> I feel as if we've all been saying this for years now about all the sisters...stop chasing around these rappers and athletes. I'm pretty sure they can find some nice well educated black men working on Wall Street or even a wealthy real estate developer. They need to call Porsha from RHOA and ask her where she keeps finding these wealthy Nigerians.



I get emails from them all the time! They want to put money into my bank account. I am sure the sisters must get the same?


----------



## zen1965

Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised Khloe hasn't barked back about all of this yet. Normally she doesn't know how to shut her mouth.


She is 9-months pregnant. And believe me that does not just affect your body, it affects your mind and psyche. Due to hormones many women get very thinskinned and bawl their eyes out at the drop of a hat. She most likely is besides herself.


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> of course it was inevitable that she was going to get dumped. I think that what PMK is doing has more to do with timing in order to maximize publicity. Releasing the cheating deets a few months in either direction would not have resulted in the interest they are getting now. IMO
> What is going on with Kylie and her baby's father? I don't follow any social media so I rely on what I read here and I don't recall Kylie's situation generating much interest


I understand the timing...I thought folks were suggesting she orchestrated this - people give her far more power than she has in reality.  I give Kylie a matter of days before she ain't nothing but a baby mama too. All of them are a bunch of thot baby moms. Sad.



IStuckACello said:


> Smh. With all this money, the women in this clan could easily afford a IUD and therapy. I can’t even feel sorry for them, they don’t want to be helped.


Birth control can fail.



Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised Khloe hasn't barked back about all of this yet. Normally she doesn't know how to shut her mouth.


Me too! Where Compton Khloe with her gang gang crew to come handle him?



terebina786 said:


> I think they knew about the cheating and were ok with it so long as it was hidden.  When the most recent pics came out and it became public knowledge, to save face, they're spinning now into a sob story.  So much so that Tristan was booed left, right and centre at their home game yesterday.  That was so unexpected, but it's working for PMK's machine now.


I guess I haven't seen any spin or sob stories maybe that's they seem so quiet to me. Not a shady tweet or IG sub from one of them. I'm mostly seeing gossip blogs/rags/sites pick up comments from message boards or gossip IGers and run them as sources. They ran with that Stephaniee girl fast and she's not even connected.  There are blatant quotes they're taking from people and calling it "sources" so not sure if the PMK machine is really at work on this one.


----------



## mkr

Khloe’s not at tough as she pretends to be.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Khloe’s not at tough as she pretends to be.


Anyone who talks that much about how tough they are, are never tough.


----------



## Irishgal

I would feel bad for her if she were a 19 year old with little life experience. But at her age it makes me wonder if she’s slightly impaired intellectually- not making a joke but a grown woman has to lack some level of awareness to get herself in this situation.


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> *Walks in*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks out*




I hate you.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> I hate you.



[emoji16]


----------



## V0N1B2

I’m sorry ladies, but I have to ask... who is the man whose face is superimposed on Khloe’s stomach, and the pic posted above by tweegy? I don’t keep up with pop culture and this is my only window into the Ks etc. so I’m not in on the joke.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## YSoLovely

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry ladies, but I have to ask... who is the man whose face is superimposed on Khloe’s stomach, and the pic posted above by tweegy? I don’t keep up with pop culture and this is my only window into the Ks etc. so I’m not in on the joke.  Thanks in advance!



Don't tell me you've never heard of the #CryingJordan meme?!?!??!?!?































https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crying_Jordan


----------



## tweegy

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry ladies, but I have to ask... who is the man whose face is superimposed on Khloe’s stomach, and the pic posted above by tweegy? I don’t keep up with pop culture and this is my only window into the Ks etc. so I’m not in on the joke.  Thanks in advance!





YSoLovely said:


> Don't tell me you've never heard of the #CryingJordan meme?!?!??!?!?



Lol I was about to reply to V0N 

That’s micheal Jordan’s face I think he gave some speech or something. But it’s a pretty popular meme for a minute now..


----------



## morgan20

tweegy said:


> *Walks in*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks out*



OMG Jl


----------



## V0N1B2

YSoLovely said:


> Don't tell me you've never heard of the #CryingJordan meme?!?!??!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crying_Jordan





tweegy said:


> Lol I was about to reply to V0N
> 
> That’s micheal Jordan’s face I think he gave some speech or something. But it’s a pretty popular meme for a minute now..


Thank you ladies!! I didn’t recognize the face but I see it now. 
*snort*


----------



## tweegy

starrynite_87 said:


> This had me dying [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I just heard this and I was cracking up!


----------



## simone72

This is making Kanye look like a keeper


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> *Walks in*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks out*


----------



## ManilaMama

TMZ just posted that Khloe gave birth


----------



## DC-Cutie

So Khloe has a baby girl...


----------



## bag-princess

ManilaMama said:


> TMZ just posted that Khloe gave birth
> 
> View attachment 4033412




just in the nick of time!! well played!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Irishgal said:


> I would feel bad for her if she were a 19 year old with little life experience. But at her age it makes me wonder if she’s slightly impaired intellectually- not making a joke but a grown woman has to lack some level of awareness to get herself in this situation.



My thoughts exactly! Wow, just wow. I am late to the party, I just read about the drama this morning! Just pathetic on so many levels. I have zero sympathy for her. She's a 33 year old woman who KNEW what Tristan was capable of. He left his beautiful, PREGNANT girlfriend for her, what the f did she expect? What kind of jacka$$ cheats on their PREGNANT girl and leaves her for another woman, then goes on to be a deadbeat dad!?! Like he showed Khloe what kind of terrible person he is, it's on her for thinking she's a special snowflake that could change his cheating, dead-beat ways. He's a scumbag and she's a dumba$$. The only person I have sympathy for in this situation are his kids, growing up in this mess and without a dad. The sad thing is that she will probably stay with him, she has no self respect.


----------



## tweegy

Im goin'


----------



## bag-princess

tweegy said:


> Im goin'


----------



## ManilaMama

bag-princess said:


> just in the nick of time!! well played!!



I know right? I wonder what the spin will be! [emoji23]


----------



## lanasyogamama

.


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> Don't tell me you've never heard of the #CryingJordan meme?!?!??!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crying_Jordan


Crying Jordan is internet gold!! I think the best meme to bless us from the internet gods.


----------



## mkr

ManilaMama said:


> TMZ just posted that Khloe gave birth
> 
> View attachment 4033412



Perfect timing....


----------



## CeeJay

.. and, according to TMZ, Tristan was there .. hmmmm!  Now, this makes me wonder .. sometimes, when a woman is giving birth, she is PISSED off at the man (given the pain), etc. - now, I wonder .. given the events, how she REACTED to him being there (if he was in fact in the room .. or was he just AT the Hospital???)


----------



## berrydiva

These gossip sites are so extra.....he was hardly booed


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol I love that we give zero effs about her cheating “scandal” of course he was going to cheat on her while pregnant. He cheated on his last gf while pregant with khlogore. I don’t understand why she felt the need to talk about their “love” so much other then to over compensate for what she doesn’t have. Ita with the other posters she didn’t really care about the cheating so long as he was discreet, clearly he failed lol. I only feel bad for the kid who’s going to have khloegore as her mom and a deadbead dad. Now khlogore will be in hiding for the next month or so to recover from her mommy makeover now that she gave birth.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Lol I love that we give zero effs about her cheating “scandal” of course he was going to cheat on her while pregnant. He cheated on his last gf while pregant with khlogore. I don’t understand why she felt the need to talk about their “love” so much other then to over compensate for what she doesn’t have. Ita with the other posters she didn’t really care about the cheating so long as he was discreet, clearly he failed lol. I only feel bad for the kid who’s going to have khloegore as her mom and a deadbead dad. Now khlogore will be in hiding for the next month or so to recover from her mommy makeover now that she gave birth.


She'll have the same mommy makeover surgery that Blac Chyna had right after delivery.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need that James Harden gif right about now


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Lol I love that we give zero effs about her cheating “scandal” of course he was going to cheat on her while pregnant. He cheated on his last gf while pregant with khlogore. I don’t understand why she felt the need to talk about their “love” so much other then to over compensate for what she doesn’t have. Ita with the other posters she didn’t really care about the cheating so long as he was discreet, clearly he failed lol. I only feel bad for the kid who’s going to have khloegore as her mom and a deadbead dad. Now khlogore will be in hiding for the next month or so to recover from her mommy makeover now that she gave birth.


Most women I've met who date athletes or entertainers overlook the cheating as long as it's not public. Sad.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> Most women I've met who date athletes or entertainers overlook the cheating as long as it's not public. Sad.


I can't with you posting like Donald *****...LOL


----------



## berrydiva

Wait. Wasn't he playing last night and she had the baby early this morning so basically he wasn't allowed in the room huh?


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> I can't with you posting like Donald *****...LOL


----------



## addisonshopper

I feel sorry for her for 2 things, who wants to be cheated on and she basically looks like a fool. and 2 Kris has brainwashed them all to belive its ok to sacrifice ones self respect for ratings and exposure... whether it has been orchestrated and calculated it hurts.... im sure she thought like every other women that goes into number 1 space replacing the last girlfirend "he wont do me like that "...


----------



## pixiejenna

Tmz is saying that he was allowed in the room but no confirmation if he actually came to the room. Good job PMK you better make the money while you can because I don’t expect anything coming from daddy. They are going to take this for whatever they can. And khlogore will bask in the glory of being the most talked about K for a while. The last time that happened was when her ex hubby  ODed. It won’t last for long Kimbo will get jelly and post more nude pictures to get the focus back on her lol.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She’s due for a hastily fabricated fragrance. As soon as she gets her postpartum revenge body.

Congrats to her I guess and thots and prayers for another Kardashian girl comin’ up.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> She’s due for a hastily fabricated fragrance. As soon as she gets her postpartum revenge body.
> 
> Congrats to her I guess and thots and prayers for another Kardashian girl comin’ up.


Oh! I see what you did!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Me too! Where Compton Khloe with her gang gang crew to come handle him?



I'd find a bunch of labrador puppies more threatening than Khloe and her gang gang crew


----------



## berrydiva

CobaltBlu said:


> She’s due for a hastily fabricated fragrance. As soon as she gets her postpartum revenge body.
> 
> Congrats to her I guess and thots and prayers for another Kardashian girl comin’ up.


Bwahahaha!


----------



## tweegy

http://dlisted.com/2018/04/12/khloe-kardashian-has-given-birth-and-yes-tristan-thompson-was-there/

The comments!!! I’m done!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tweegy- we need a bish basket!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Lounorada said:


> I'm surprised Khloe hasn't barked back about all of this yet. Normally she doesn't know how to shut her mouth.



I was thinking the same exact thing. Khloe is a huge blabbermouth.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Are people taking bets on the name yet?


----------



## clydekiwi

Khloe will bounce back from his cheating. Shes wanted a baby for the longest time and im happy for her. She doesn't need him


----------



## terebina786

I guess she won't be naming her Tristan Jr. LOL


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> http://dlisted.com/2018/04/12/khloe-kardashian-has-given-birth-and-yes-tristan-thompson-was-there/
> 
> *The comments*!!! I’m done!!








Some of the name suggestions too... 'Heaven Tristiana'


----------



## berrydiva

Meh. Khloe ain't ish...she got with that dude while he had a pregnant girlfriend.


----------



## YSoLovely

kkfiregirl said:


> Are people taking bets on the name yet?



Tryst or Trauma


----------



## knasarae

As messy as the whole thing is, I tend to agree.  Khloe got what she wanted... her biracial baby.  She'll enjoy the sympathy attention, baby attention, then some revenge body attention, then some I found new love attention on whoever is next.


----------



## kkfiregirl

YSoLovely said:


> Tryst or Trauma



Or Jordyn, to keep it klassy.


----------



## mkr

Don’t be surprised if she stays with him.


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> Don’t be surprised if she stays with him.




But what if _he_ doesn't want _her_?


----------



## mkr

poopsie said:


> But what if _he_ doesn't want _her_?



He might be stuck with her. Poor guy.


----------



## redney

Less than 48 hours from TMZ videos to the birth. This reeks of PMK.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Less than 48 hours from TMZ videos to the birth. This reeks of PMK.


Wait. What? Kris Kris has powers to make babies come on command now? Lol


----------



## mkr

Rich people don’t go into labor. They schedule it and get induced and an epidural.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Wait. What? Kris Kris has powers to make babies come on command now? Lol


LOL the delivery was imminent, and she could have been scheduled to be induced, so...

Best time to do it. Maximum sympathy for poor betrayed new mom Khloe. More publicity, more money in PMK's pocket.

I read somewhere they've been broken up for awhile anyway. But it wouldn't have been as "devastating" to Khloe as it is now with baby here.


----------



## poopsie

berrydiva said:


> Wait. What? Kris Kris has powers to make babies come on command now? Lol


No, but she might have the power to control the timing of the release of the video/s to coincide with the birth, induced or not. One was from, what....last October? Splashing it all over back then wouldn't even have raised a yawn. Her pregnancy wasn't getting any real attention either, try though they might. As I don't follow any social media I use this site as a bellwether and this oh so dead in the water thread has been booming since the video/s release. A simple announcement of the birth might have generated maybe a page or two of interest (more likely only a post or two) before her thread fell back to the bottom or :gasp: page 2.


----------



## PoohBear

I have a really dumb question???
My mom & I were talking about this earlier today. How do we know those videos were not taken a year ago? Anyone could video them anytime, then release it years later. 

Also, when he was in the hoodie & jacket making out with those girls all the other guys were dressed exactly the same. How did they know it was him. I never saw his face. Is there a video that shows his face? 

Not saying he didn’t cheat, but I’m just playing devil’s advocate.


----------



## White Orchid

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m sorry ladies, but I have to ask... who is the man whose face is superimposed on Khloe’s stomach, and the pic posted above by tweegy? I don’t keep up with pop culture and this is my only window into the Ks etc. so I’m not in on the joke.  Thanks in advance!


I think it’s our age lol


----------



## poopsie

Kartrashian 101 truth and facts don't matter ( and videos can always be reshot )
all that matters is results. Especially ones that generate $$$$
Either way khlogre gets the kid she claims she has always wanted, some new plot lines to choose from and PMK gets another girl in the family to exploit.
So it doesn't really matter about the who what where when and why of the vids. All just means to an end.
Of course TT can deny it was him and he and KoKo can live happily ever after but my money is elsewhere


----------



## Longchamp

*Last regular season game.*  LBJ looked like he'd aged 10 years. Even though he just played 1/2 of first quarter, could see the stress.  TT would have normally started to allow the guys that were resting to get ready for the playoffs. But starters names are announced and they wanted to avoid that.  So he was brought off the bench and his name was never announced. But when he was substituted for another player, 1/2 the crowd Boo'd.  He was off the floor before anyone else when game was over.
TMZ truck outside the stadium.

*L&D  *I will say what I can to avoid HIPAA violation.
She delivered at a Cleveland Clinic satellite location rather than the main campus as there is not a Level III nursery at the main campus. They wanted her at a Level III in case of problems.  I'll let you figure out how Tristan knew to run to the satellite location and that the baby was on her way.   Nature not at it's best.

I am thrilled that she delivered and the CAVS can focus on the playoffs.
We still don't know if the she is going back with KKlan to Cali or hanging around with baby daddy.  KKlan arrived in 2 separate pvt planes.  When I drove by today on my way home, I see one is out, so some of the KKlan must be headed home today.


----------



## Longchamp

berrydiva said:


> These gossip sites are so extra.....he was hardly booed



Nah, he was boo'd, loud and clear.  Must be what PMK wanted put out there.


----------



## poopsie

Longchamp said:


> *Last regular season game.*  LBJ looked like he'd aged 10 years. Even though he just played 1/2 of first quarter, could see the stress.  TT would have normally started to allow the guys that were resting to get ready for the playoffs. But starters names are announced and they wanted to avoid that.  So he was brought off the bench and his name was never announced. But when he was substituted for another player, 1/2 the crowd Boo'd.  He was off the floor before anyone else when game was over.
> TMZ truck outside the stadium.
> 
> *L&D  *I will say what I can to avoid HIPAA violation.
> She delivered at a Cleveland Clinic satellite location rather than the main campus as there is not a Level III nursery at the main campus. They wanted her at a Level III in case of problems.  I'll let you figure out how Tristan knew to run to the satellite location and that the baby was on her way.   Nature not at it's best.
> 
> I am thrilled that she delivered and the CAVS can focus on the playoffs.
> We still don't know if the she is going back with KKlan to Cali or hanging around with baby daddy.  KKlan arrived in 2 separate pvt planes.  When I drove by today on my way home, I see one is out, so some of the KKlan must be headed home today.




I am officially old. I have to keep reminding myself that you aren't referring to the 36th President


----------



## Longchamp

Someone had a sign that said --
Watch out TT, Kris Kardashian might Tonya Harding you.

The guy wasn't allowed to hold it up.  As you know when you buy a ticket you give away your rights to Free Speech. They are allowed to censor signs that they find "Inappropriate"


----------



## Longchamp

poopsie said:


> I am officially old. I have to keep reminding myself that you aren't referring to the 36th President


----------



## pukasonqo

kaputt kartrashian
keeper kartrashian
karamba kartrashian

stuck in traffic and needing to amuse myself


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Tweegy- we need a bish basket!


I just choked on my smoothie LMAO did you just go call up a bish basket ?!?! 

I got some time today lol Lemme see what I can do


----------



## poopsie

Longchamp said:


> KKlan arrived in 2 separate pvt planes.  When I drove by today on my way home, I see one is out, so some of the KKlan must be headed home today.



Were they at Burke? Or does he have an airstrip? Can't imagine they were at CHIA


----------



## Longchamp

poopsie said:


> Were they at Burke? Or does he have an airstrip? Can't imagine they were at CHIA


You are smart cookie.  Yes Burke Lakefront.


----------



## poopsie

Longchamp said:


> You are smart cookie.  Yes Burke Lakefront.




Nah.........just born and semi raised there. Many moons ago but even though Muni stadium and Euclid Beach are gone I imagine some things are still the same


----------



## BagOuttaHell

PoohBear said:


> I have a really dumb question???
> My mom & I were talking about this earlier today. How do we know those videos were not taken a year ago? Anyone could video them anytime, then release it years later.
> 
> Also, when he was in the hoodie & jacket making out with those girls all the other guys were dressed exactly the same. How did they know it was him. I never saw his face. Is there a video that shows his face?
> 
> Not saying he didn’t cheat, but I’m just playing devil’s advocate.



The hotel and car pics are damning. Those are clear as day. Also if those videos were from a year ago, the Kardashian PR machine would have gone with that narrative. Or even he would make a statement denying it. At this point everything coming out is either he was a serial cheater or that she was blind sided.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Tweegy- we need a bish basket!


Ok, so seeing as she likes ballers. Khloe's basket is a basket ball ring. This is a starter basket

tadaaaaa!!!






So, in this, items we have....
chewbaby.
A wookie baby tee
a paternity test ...which I think may come in handy
Condoms cause...well...take it easy girl
Revenge Body --- Something tells me she'll be on it soon
Good American Jeans -- meh
lyposuction needle -- we know its coming
Ballers -- cause these are the only ballers she should be watching


----------



## lanasyogamama

*dead*


----------



## threadbender

I am seeing a PPD story line coming up. Can use the stress of TT to enhance it.
I feel so sorry for all the K's kids.


----------



## addisonshopper

tweegy said:


> Ok, so seeing as she likes ballers. Khloe's basket is a basket ball ring. This is a starter basket
> 
> tadaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in this, items we have....
> chewbaby.
> A wookie baby tee
> a paternity test ...which I think may come in handy
> Condoms cause...well...take it easy girl
> Revenge Body --- Something tells me she'll be on it soon
> Good American Jeans -- meh
> lyposuction needle -- we know its coming
> Ballers -- cause these are the only ballers she should be watching



Look at the baby here. Lmao. I am dead to rights.


----------



## terebina786

Longchamp said:


> *Last regular season game.*  LBJ looked like he'd aged 10 years. Even though he just played 1/2 of first quarter, could see the stress.  TT would have normally started to allow the guys that were resting to get ready for the playoffs. But starters names are announced and they wanted to avoid that.  So he was brought off the bench and his name was never announced. But when he was substituted for another player, 1/2 the crowd Boo'd.  He was off the floor before anyone else when game was over.
> TMZ truck outside the stadium.
> 
> *L&D  *I will say what I can to avoid HIPAA violation.
> She delivered at a Cleveland Clinic satellite location rather than the main campus as there is not a Level III nursery at the main campus. They wanted her at a Level III in case of problems.  I'll let you figure out how Tristan knew to run to the satellite location and that the baby was on her way.   Nature not at it's best.
> 
> I am thrilled that she delivered and the CAVS can focus on the playoffs.
> We still don't know if the she is going back with KKlan to Cali or hanging around with baby daddy.  KKlan arrived in 2 separate pvt planes.  When I drove by today on my way home, I see one is out, so some of the KKlan must be headed home today.



I knew I heard booing on my tv.  My coworker even brought up today and he’s so far removed from
Kardashian anything and only cares about basketball.

I don’t give them the benefit of the doubt at all for anything anymore.  Her pregnancy wasn’t generating the noise they wanted so they pulled out the cheating card.  I’m sure Khloe knew he’d been cheating but his sloppiness made them play the card.  I’m sure all of this drama will be on the show.


----------



## Longchamp

tweegy said:


> Ok, so seeing as she likes ballers. Khloe's basket is a basket ball ring. This is a starter basket
> 
> tadaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyposuction needle -- we know its coming



Hmmm   I eliminated some of your post and left some behind.


----------



## poopsie

I see what you did there


----------



## berrydiva

poopsie said:


> No, but she might have the power to control the timing of the release of the video/s to coincide with the birth, induced or not. One was from, what....last October? Splashing it all over back then wouldn't even have raised a yawn. Her pregnancy wasn't getting any real attention either, try though they might. As I don't follow any social media I use this site as a bellwether and this oh so dead in the water thread has been booming since the video/s release. A simple announcement of the birth might have generated maybe a page or two of interest (more likely only a post or two) before her thread fell back to the bottom or :gasp: page 2.


The video with Lani was nowhere in Kris' control and that's clear from how organically it happened on the socials. She may have paid off TMZ for the video from October but once someone else got the drop on TMZ, they also released the October video.  If that video dropped in October, it would've still had a response as people don't like what she's done to Jordyn....nothing about this situation has garnered any sympathy for Khloe....the socials are basically dogging her and saying she got her karma. That's why I'm confused as to why Kris could be behind any of this....I feel like this is the one situation that got away from her.  They have yet to issue a statement.



PoohBear said:


> I have a really dumb question???
> My mom & I were talking about this earlier today. How do we know those videos were not taken a year ago? Anyone could video them anytime, then release it years later.
> 
> Also, when he was in the hoodie & jacket making out with those girls all the other guys were dressed exactly the same. How did they know it was him. I never saw his face. Is there a video that shows his face?
> 
> Not saying he didn’t cheat, but I’m just playing devil’s advocate.


The video clearly shows that it was Tristan with the chick.  His friend was standing behind him in the video. That party was at PH-D in NY east enough to place the correct date and time.


----------



## YSoLovely

And to celebrate the arrival of little Karma Kardashian-Thompson... how about a detailed acount of Tristan and sidechick numero 5?

The dailymail came through with that investigative journalism (*gasps*) for a change. Got pictures of Tristan and #5 all the way from November until last month.



> *EXCLUSIVE PHOTOS: Tristan Thompson spent time with FIFTH woman FOR MONTHS who holed up at NBA star's NYC hotel while Khloe Kardashian was pregnant*
> 
> *Tristan Thompson got close to a fifth woman named Tania while his girlfriend Khloe Kardashian was pregnant*
> *He and the high-end sales associate were seen leaving the Four Seasons Downtown in Manhattan within minutes of one another back in November*
> *The pair had met up at an NYC club the night before that, just  weeks before Khloe announced her pregnancy*
> *In February, Tania traveled to Boston to watch the Cleveland Cavaliers take on the Boston Celtics*
> *The pair were photographed together on March 24 at the New York City nightclub Pergola*
> *Tania left the club and got into a waiting car, where Tristan joined her minutes later, never returning to the Four Seasons for his midnight curfew*
> *Tristan, who was by Khloe's side as she gave birth on Thursday, has been caught being intimate in videos with strip club employee Lani Blair last weekend and three women last October *
> Tristan Thompson has been photographed multiple times over the past five months spending time with a previously unnamed woman - in addition to the four women he has already been seen getting intimate with on videos.
> 
> Photos obtained by DailyMail.com just hours after the disgraced NBA star welcomed his first daughter with his reality star girlfriend show that Tristan and the young woman stayed in Manhattan at the same hotel multiple times over the past few months, dined out together and partied by her side at clubs.
> 
> The woman even traveled to Boston so she could watch his Cavaliers play.
> 
> Her name is Tania, and Tristan was first spotted with her back in November, and last seen with her less than a month ago in New York City.
> 
> She now joins Lani Blair and the three women seen getting intimate with Tristan in a video from last October as the fifth women he appears to have grown close with while his current girlfriend was pregnant.
> 
> Scroll down for videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan was still by Khloe's side though on Thursday, when she have birth in Cleveland, but the future of their relationship remains uncertain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tania posted a photo the night she was Pergola
> 
> Tania and Tristan were first seen together back in November, when the pair were seen leaving the Four Seasons Downtown in Manhattan.
> 
> Tristan and the Cleveland Cavaliers were in town to play the New York Knicks on November 13, and the following morning Tania exited the hotel at 7am.
> 
> Tristan followed her out a few hours later, heading off that afternoon.
> 
> Tania, who is a salesperson at a high-end fashion store, had met up with Tristan after the game at a New York City club and was then seen ins her work clothes when she left his hotel the next morning.
> 
> It is the same hotel that Tristan was seen entering and exiting with Blair over the weekend.
> 
> Tania and Tristan were next seen together on March 24 in New York City.
> 
> The day before his arrival, Tania was seen at work helping customers and then hitting up a midtown gym.
> 
> Then, after Tristan and his team played the Brooklyn Nets, he headed out to see Tania at the club Pergola.
> 
> Tania shared video of her time at the hotpsot, and then retired for the night at a local hotel.
> 
> When she did leave, she got into a waiting Escalade with a friend, and video shows Tristan joining her in that same time a few minutes later.
> 
> Tristan meanwhile never arrived back at the Four Seasons for his midnight curfew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Khloe-Kardashian-pregnant.html#ixzz5CVGYI4sg
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




First TMZ with the security tape from October and now the dailymail with paparazzi pictures dating back 5 months by no other agency than SPLASH of all people. Kris MUST have known about this.


----------



## Lounorada

YSoLovely said:


> And to celebrate the arrival of little Karma Kardashian-Thompson... how about a detailed acount of Tristan and sidechick numero 5?
> 
> The dailymail came through with that investigative journalism (*gasps*) for a change. Got pictures of Tristan and #5 all the way from November until last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First TMZ with the security tape from October and now the dailymail with paparazzi pictures dating back 5 months by no other agency than SPLASH of all people. Kris MUST have known about this.


Still here like...


----------



## redney

YSoLovely said:


> And to celebrate the arrival of little Karma Kardashian-Thompson... how about a detailed acount of Tristan and sidechick numero 5?
> 
> The dailymail came through with that investigative journalism (*gasps*) for a change. Got pictures of Tristan and #5 all the way from November until last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First TMZ with the security tape from October and now the dailymail with paparazzi pictures dating back 5 months by no other agency than SPLASH of all people. Kris MUST have known about this.


There is no way she didn't. I mean... Both TMZ and the Daily Fail NOT publishing this tea for months?!


----------



## WishList986

All of this messy ish is seriously helping me get over the relationship I just got out of. Is it wrong that I hope drama keeps coming out?


----------



## tweegy

WishList986 said:


> All of this messy ish is seriously helping me get over the relationship I just got out of. Is it wrong that I hope drama keeps coming out?



Sending positive vibes doll! I think we’ll be hearing about this for a week or so lol the gifs will be eminent!


----------



## Longchamp

There is flaw to Tania's story.
*Tristan and the Cleveland Cavaliers were in town to play the New York Knicks on November 13, and the following morning Tania exited the hotel at 7am.
Tristan followed her out a few hours later, heading off that afternoon.*

Cavs played the Knicks on the 13th then the Hornets in Charlotte on the 15th.  They never stay the night at the city they just played per Lebron's request.  They leave that night and arrive late or very early next morning in the next city. I have a friend that works with the team.  They have to have their bags out way before they leave in the team bus for the game.  Then when the game is over, their stuff is on the bus and they head to the airport for next city.

I just looked at the pix on the link.  Ha HA.  Do you think Lebron's takes his own bags to the team bus when they leave?  No, nobody does. I don't know when TT was pulling that LV trolley but it wasn't after a game.

When they arrive, they take their bags to the room as they want their stuff with them.


----------



## YSoLovely

Longchamp said:


> There is flaw to Tania's story.
> *Tristan and the Cleveland Cavaliers were in town to play the New York Knicks on November 13, and the following morning Tania exited the hotel at 7am.
> Tristan followed her out a few hours later, heading off that afternoon.*
> 
> Cavs played the Knicks on the 13th then the Hornets in Charlotte on the 15th.  They never stay the night at the city they just played per Lebron's request.  They leave that night and arrive late or very early next morning in the next city. I have a friend that works with the team.  They have to have their bags out way before they leave in the team bus for the game.  Then when the game is over, their stuff is on the bus and they head to the airport for next city.



The article also says he broke curfew when he was with her. He might have done the same then, requested a later leave or they made an exception for the whole team because it was NYC and still early in the season.
The info isn't coming from her, but from the investigators on the case. They have pictures/video of everything.


----------



## mdcx

One guess for Isla as the babies name, that seems to be the girl name of the moment.
And yeah, if your relationship starts with your boyfriends ex-gf pregnant to him, it's probably best to keep things very very low key until you are sure it's going to work out for you guys. Not brag everywhere and do sultry preggo shoots.

ETA I find it really hard to believe she didn't know he was cheating if there were 5 women involved and whole weekends in hotels etc. Wilful ignorance maybe.


----------



## Longchamp

*update, I just found out that I was wrong.  Friend told me stretch of games early November to December they did leave the next day.  So maybe Tania's store is true. 
*


----------



## TC1

Do you think it if was a boy she still would have gone with Tristan Jr.?


----------



## YSoLovely

Longchamp said:


> Let's see the pix or video.  I'm not saying Tania wasn't with TT but they don't travel the next afternoon. Doesn't happen.  They would miss shoot around the next day if  they did that in the afternoon as the story suggests.
> 
> *update, I just found out that I was wrong.  Friend told me stretch of games early November to December they did leave the next day.  So maybe Tania's store is true. *



Like I said, this isn't Tania's story. The timeline was pieced together based on pictures & video evidence the reporters collected.


----------



## Longchamp

YSoLovely said:


> Like I said, this isn't Tania's story. The timeline was pieced together based on pictures & video evidence the reporters collected.



I even found this to show I was wrong --- They did change their travel for the 6 weeks.
_*"I actually like it," Calderon told ESPN. "You don't have to rush for the checkout time before the game. You just have to worry about the game without thinking about packing your bag or whatever.*_


----------



## A1aGypsy

How would you like to be the guy (or girl) who spends his or her life compiling information about celebrity’s affairs for gossip sites?  Way to contribute to the global good there buddy.


----------



## anitalilac

YSoLovely said:


> Don't tell me you've never heard of the #CryingJordan meme?!?!??!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crying_Jordan


Embarrassingly enough I have never heard nor seen this meme until this thread.


----------



## poopsie

anitalilac said:


> Embarrassingly enough I have never heard nor seen this meme until this thread.


Me either. I knew who it was, but that was it.


----------



## Jayne1

knasarae said:


> As messy as the whole thing is, I tend to agree.  Khloe got what she wanted... her biracial baby.  She'll enjoy the sympathy attention, baby attention, then some revenge body attention, then some I found new love attention on whoever is next.


Agree -- she already has people feeling sorry for her.  And when has anyone felt bad for Khloe?


poopsie said:


> I am officially old. I have to keep reminding myself that you aren't referring to the 36th President


Me too.  lol


----------



## anitalilac

poopsie said:


> Me either. I knew who it was, but that was it.


yeap. same here


----------



## ManilaMama

This is PMK’s narrative?? To drop all “proof” and videos and photos from time immemorial that show TT is an infidel? Ughhhh I was hoping she won’t play the “khloe is a victim” card. 

But he’s always been like that since day one. He didn’t change any stripes. Nobody is buying the victim spin. All it’s doing is embarrassing Khlo more. 

And why was TT even at the birth? (Was he really?) He was with many girls already so it’s obvious he checked out of that “relationship”. I don’t know why Khloe is hanging on to him when he clearly isn’t interested in having a family. 

What’s next? “Poor Khloé has a stressful birth due to TT but she will learn to forgive because of love”  or “The baby shows us the meaning of love” or “we are working it out because we are soulmates and I will support him as he goes to rehab”?? 

But side note, that bish basket is LIFE!!!!!! @tweegy you did good!!


----------



## terebina786

Splash News pics are very telling... they’re known for being the Ks paps.


----------



## VickyB

tweegy said:


> Ok, so seeing as she likes ballers. Khloe's basket is a basket ball ring. This is a starter basket
> 
> tadaaaaa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in this, items we have....
> chewbaby.
> A wookie baby tee
> a paternity test ...which I think may come in handy
> Condoms cause...well...take it easy girl
> Revenge Body --- Something tells me she'll be on it soon
> Good American Jeans -- meh
> lyposuction needle -- we know its coming
> Ballers -- cause these are the only ballers she should be watching



OMG!!!!!!  You are the BEST!!!!!!!


----------



## finer_woman

tweegy said:


> *Walks in*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *walks out*


I swear his face in the pic gives me such sunken place vibes.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Do you think it if was a boy she still would have gone with Tristan Jr.?




is water wet????


----------



## tweegy

You're welcome ladies! Your very own Baskets will be at the door! ...Careful with the needle...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh so nobody has seen the Jordan crying face photo shopped onto Khole's baby bump? 

Anywho, I found out that there is a Kardashian approved podcast called the bible. Thank God for timestamps. Anyway toward the end they read a letter from a listener. Seems like Tristan showed up at a hookah bar the day before his birthday party. He was there with friends and some blondes. He went into a private room for about an hour with one of them while his buddy stood guard at the door. The interesting part is that Kris' boyfriend was there as well as two of her sister's friends. Someone named Justine and another one. Boyfriend and sister's friends were at his birthday party the next day. 

So add this alleged encounter, along with the women in NY and DC. Plus one of them IG'd from Cleveland and another snapped from a road game in Boston.  

She knew.
She knew.
She knew.

And all of the photo shoots in lingerie cupping her belly couldn't change a thing.


----------



## mkr

Shocker...


----------



## clydekiwi

Any name yet?


----------



## berrydiva

YSoLovely said:


> And to celebrate the arrival of little Karma Kardashian-Thompson... how about a detailed acount of Tristan and sidechick numero 5?
> 
> The dailymail came through with that investigative journalism (*gasps*) for a change. Got pictures of Tristan and #5 all the way from November until last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First TMZ with the security tape from October and now the dailymail with paparazzi pictures dating back 5 months by no other agency than SPLASH of all people. Kris MUST have known about this.


So basically Tristan was just a single man doing what single men do...I'm not mad at him. lol. At this point, I refuse to believe they were actually in a relationship and this was all so she wouldn't appear like a baby mama.



TC1 said:


> Do you think it if was a boy she still would have gone with Tristan Jr.?


She was probably praying it was a boy so she could do just that and have something else to rub into Jordyn's face.



A1aGypsy said:


> How would you like to be the guy (or girl) who spends his or her life compiling information about celebrity’s affairs for gossip sites?  Way to contribute to the global good there buddy.


Hey, they're just giving the people what they want.



finer_woman said:


> I swear his face in the pic gives me such sunken place vibes.


----------



## berrydiva

All of these player wives/girlfriends know most of them aren't faithful. Khloe has dated entire teams at this point...she'd be a dummy to think she's an exception.


----------



## A1aGypsy

berrydiva said:


> Hey, they're just giving the people what they want.



Yeah. I know. Horrible.


----------



## Lounorada

BagOuttaHell said:


> Oh so nobody has seen the Jordan crying face photo shopped onto Khole's baby bump?
> 
> Anywho, I found out that there is a Kardashian approved podcast called the bible. Thank God for timestamps. Anyway toward the end they read a letter from a listener. Seems like Tristan showed up at a hookah bar the day before his birthday party. He was there with friends and some blondes. He went into a private room for about an hour with one of them while his buddy stood guard at the door. The interesting part is that Kris' boyfriend was there as well as two of her sister's friends. Someone named Justine and another one. Boyfriend and sister's friends were at his birthday party the next day.
> 
> So add this alleged encounter, along with the women in NY and DC. Plus one of them IG'd from Cleveland and another snapped from a road game in Boston.
> 
> She knew.
> She knew.
> She knew.
> 
> And all of the photo shoots in lingerie cupping her belly couldn't change a thing.





There is tea pouring from every damn place!
And I agree, it's pretty obvious she knew about what Tristan got up to, way too many people knew about his single-man-behaviour for it _not_ to get back to her at some point.
All of this has Khloe now looking like an even bigger fool than she was, which is quite an accomplishment seeing as she was already a big plastic a$$ fool...


----------



## NYCBelle

Wonder if Dior is firing the 5th woman. They're even photographing her basic behind at work. Bad publicity.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Someone definitely wanted her to lose her job because they already mentioned that she worked at a high end fashion store. No need to name Dior.


----------



## NYCBelle

BagOuttaHell said:


> Someone definitely wanted her to lose her job because they already mentioned that she worked at a high end fashion store. No need to name Dior.



Kris...hardest working woman in Hollywood lol

She probably tried to do a Catch and Kill with all these old photos and vids and now that he's been exposed she's like "Release the Kraken!!"


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> So basically Tristan was just a single man doing what single men do...I'm not mad at him. lol. At this point, I refuse to believe they were actually in a relationship* and this was all so she wouldn't appear like a baby mama.*




epic fail then.............because that is exactly what she is.  just like her other two sisters.  
wear that name tag like the scarlett letter honey!   that's all you is!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4034781
> 
> There is tea pouring from every damn place!
> And I agree, it's pretty obvious she knew about what Tristan got up to, way too many people knew about his single-man-behaviour for it _not_ to get back to her at some point.
> All of this has Khloe now looking like an even bigger fool than she was, which is quite an accomplishment seeing as she was already a big plastic a$$ fool...


Chileeee he was single like a dolla bill.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Chileeee he was single like a dolla bill.





[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Chileeee he was single like a dolla bill.








And that is the truth!


----------



## mkr

I see Khloé putting up with this. Look how long she stayed with Lamar.


----------



## pixiejenna

FYI we have the markel sparkle watch this weekend, Megan Markle is in town this weekend. 100 million times better than the khlogore spawn watch lol.


----------



## TC1

mkr said:


> I see Khloé putting up with this. Look how long she stayed with Lamar.


Well, she tried to keep that under control. Look at what happened when she stopped?, lol..damn near died high as a kite in a wh*re house.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> I see Khloé putting up with this. Look how long she stayed with Lamar.



She stayed with Lamar so long as it didn’t become public.  When the sh*t hit the fan with him, all his dirt came out.


----------



## forever.elise

pixiejenna said:


> Tmz is saying that he was allowed in the room but no confirmation if he actually came to the room. Good job PMK you better make the money while you can because I don’t expect anything coming from daddy. They are going to take this for whatever they can. And khlogore will bask in the glory of being the most talked about K for a while. The last time that happened was when her ex hubby  ODed. It won’t last for long Kimbo will get jelly and post more nude pictures to get the focus back on her lol.



I want to snapshot this and send it to my BFFs[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Tmz is saying that he was allowed in the room but no confirmation if he actually came to the room. Good job PMK you better make the money while you can because I don’t expect anything coming from daddy. They are going to take this for whatever they can. And khlogore will bask in the glory of being the most talked about K for a while. The last time that happened was when her ex hubby  ODed. It won’t last for long Kimbo will get jelly and post more nude pictures to get the focus back on her lol.




Kim hasn’t posted any nudes yet but she has graced the public with new pics of her most recent daughter!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## poopsie

If this thread is any indication interest in her has already fallen off.
Hope she enjoyed being queen for a day.


----------



## Storm702

Yawwwwwns, stretches, looks around. Oh, Tristan cheated? On Khlogore while knocked up with her "keep a brotha baby"? You don't say? Huh. Karma & all that jazz. Back to sleep, thread.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> Kim hasn’t posted any nudes yet but she has graced the public with new pics of her most recent daughter!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



She’s waiting until khlogore’s baby pics are released or when khlogore shows off her revenge bod lol.


----------



## poopsie

LMAO
Only *SIX *posts for the entire day.
Maybe we will get lucky and Kimbo will keep her clothes on.


----------



## Bentley1

She had a baby, she was "cheated on" throughout her pregnancy w receipts and all that wasn't enough to revive the ogre's thread. What's a girl gotta do for some attention around here lol


----------



## TC1

I thought Khloe and Kylie were supposed to be the closest of all. Kylie is at Coachella posting pics for all the attention..and Khloe is with just Kris licking her wounds in Cleveland?. Poor Koko.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kylie is already back to the hustle.  Khloegore wouldn't dare go days after having a baby she needs to heal from her visit to the dentist. If she went just imagine all the body comparisons that she'd suffer between her and her sister. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> I thought Khloe and Kylie were supposed to be the closest of all. Kylie is at Coachella posting pics for all the attention..and Khloe is with just Kris licking her wounds in Cleveland?. Poor Koko.



Kylie don’t have time for that! She whipped out a fendi stroller for shots the other day! Girl has her priorities hunny!


----------



## Prufrock613

Khloe Kardashian is managing being a first-time mom and weathering a "devastating" public cheating scandal with boyfriend Tristan Thompson thanks to some serious help from mom, a source tells ET.

Kris Jenner has been Khloe's rock throughout the whole ordeal, the source close to Khloe tells ET.

"Khloe needs her mom more than ever now," the source says. "Everyone has always seen Khloe as the strongest sister, but in light of the new baby and the timing of Tristan's cheating scandal, having her mom by her side has been so essential in keeping her spirits high. Khloe  and Kris are spending true bonding time with the new baby.  Kris is teaching Khloe the ropes when it comes to breastfeeding."

"People always hear of the drama that goes on in the Kardashian family but Khloe and her mother have spent some wonderful moments together despite the recent news," the source adds.
Through it all, Khloe has apparently remained strong. A source previously told ET that she is "100 percent committed to moving past this" cheating scandal and instead focusing on their newborn baby girl.

Still, our source tells ET that Jenner isn't leaving anything to chance -- particularly after most of her family headed Coachella the day after she gave birth.
————-

I had to laugh at the “most of her family headed to Coachella,” bit.


----------



## poopsie

Well........if anyone can help her through cheating experiences it would be PMK. I mean she has loads of expertise in that area.


----------



## ManilaMama

poopsie said:


> LMAO
> Only *SIX *posts for the entire day.
> Maybe we will get lucky and Kimbo will keep her clothes on.



Bey broke the internet with her Coachella performance. (Top 20 trending on Twitter last time I checked). So I’m expecting to see Kimbo’s innards soon. Lol.


----------



## Longchamp

Welcome from Kleveland.   Word is she's headed back to LA this Thurs or Friday.


----------



## threadbender

I realize the Kardashians are all about, mmm, um, well, not sure what they are about. I guess celebrity. I feel sad for all of them, especially the kids. They are growing up in a world where nothing is good enough and everything must be enhanced or filtered. How does anyone survive in that world? Who does this to their children (yes, Kris, that means you along with your Kbrats).I have empathy but, don't get me wrong, -they ask for anything that goes wrong. I just cannot imagine being in a place where this is a good life. 
We have seen gossip/fame/celebrity worship since the dawn of time. I am much happier being a nobody, living in my one horse town, hanging out with my husband and my grown son and a couple of friends. I prefer being with people who actually a: know who I am and b: love me the way I am and c: are not manipulating me to accomplish some weird goals. I just don't get it.
But, empathy aside, these are supposed adults and need to grow up. In the meantime, as Nirvana says "entertain us!"


----------



## pukasonqo

Prufrock613 said:


> Khloe Kardashian is managing being a first-time mom and weathering a "devastating" public cheating scandal with boyfriend Tristan Thompson thanks to some serious help from mom, a source tells ET.
> 
> Kris Jenner has been Khloe's rock throughout the whole ordeal, the source close to Khloe tells ET.
> 
> "Khloe needs her mom more than ever now," the source says. "Everyone has always seen Khloe as the strongest sister, but in light of the new baby and the timing of Tristan's cheating scandal, having her mom by her side has been so essential in keeping her spirits high. Khloe  and Kris are spending true bonding time with the new baby.  Kris is teaching Khloe the ropes when it comes to breastfeeding."
> 
> "People always hear of the drama that goes on in the Kardashian family but Khloe and her mother have spent some wonderful moments together despite the recent news," the source adds.
> Through it all, Khloe has apparently remained strong. A source previously told ET that she is "100 percent committed to moving past this" cheating scandal and instead focusing on their newborn baby girl.
> 
> Still, our source tells ET that Jenner isn't leaving anything to chance -- particularly after most of her family headed Coachella the day after she gave birth.
> ————-
> 
> I had to laugh at the “most of her family headed to Coachella,” bit.



is koko a jenner or a kartrashian?
maybe she is neither


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> is koko a jenner or a kartrashian?
> maybe she is neither


Roldan


----------



## DC-Cutie

poopsie said:


> Roldan


you shady!


----------



## poopsie

DC-Cutie said:


> you shady!


LOL
I'm not the one who gave her Alexandra as a middle name. Now _that_ is shady. 
Talk about rubbing Rob Sr's nose in it


----------



## berrydiva

That baby's name is shady as hell. True Thompson?!! I die!   Ain't no good gonna come to Khloe and Tristan.


----------



## YSoLovely

berrydiva said:


> That baby's name is shady as hell. True Thompson?!! I die!   Ain't no good gonna come to Khloe and Tristan.



Ain't nothing true about any of this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The baby is True and her father is a LIE.

I'm here til 5 folks.


----------



## V0N1B2

..... Oh I want the truth to be said....


----------



## knasarae

BagOuttaHell said:


> The baby is True and her father is a LIE.
> 
> I'm here til 5 folks.


(Can I join you?)
They say two wrongs don't make a right... but in this case they do!! *snort*


----------



## jcnc

BagOuttaHell said:


> The baby is True and her father is a LIE.
> 
> I'm here til 5 folks.


----------



## CeeJay

BagOuttaHell said:


> The baby is True and her father is a LIE.
> 
> I'm here til 5 folks.


Oh brother, is that kid going to hear the taunts "liar, liar .." whenever she doesn't speak the 'truth'.  Yet another STUPID name!


----------



## Lounorada

True, she called her child True?! SMH, she has made her kid a joke.
I've said it before and I'll say it again- the people in this family should not be aloud to name humans.


----------



## CeeJay

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4037649
> 
> 
> True, she called her child True?! SMH, she has made her kid a joke.
> I've said it before and I'll say it again- the people in this family should not be aloud to name humans.


Honestly, they shouldn't be allowed to pro-create!


----------



## Antonia

It's True in Chicago it's Stormi.  (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Wildflower22

When I read here her name was True, I thought y’all were pulling my leg! Dang what a tragic name. Imagine her growing up and realizing the circumstances surrounding her delivery and learning her name is True!!


----------



## Kidclarke

I cannot believe that name.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maybe they can call her Trudy...like how they call North "Nori." I still don't think it's near as bad as Dream, Reign, Saint, Chicago, or Stormi.


----------



## labelwhore04

True.... SMH


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Someone's been listening to too much 80's new romantic pop.


----------



## krasavitza

Apparently its a pass-down family name. Kris said her dad's name was Robert True Houghton and her paternal grandfather's name was True Otis.


----------



## arnott

Made me think of Sister Wives...Kody and Christine's youngest   daughter is  named  Truely.


----------



## mdcx

Oh Khloe....


----------



## clydekiwi

Well the name true is the one thing her daddy isnt


----------



## VickyB

krasavitza said:


> Apparently its a pass-down family name. Kris said her dad's name was Robert True Houghton and her paternal grandfather's name was True Otis.



The family name True should have been passed into the trash rather than passed down to a child.


----------



## chinkee21

clydekiwi said:


> Well the name true is the one thing her daddy isnt


OMG! This was my first thought when I read about her baby's name.


----------



## YSoLovely

krasavitza said:


> Apparently its a pass-down family name. Kris said her dad's name was Robert True Houghton and her paternal grandfather's name was True Otis.



Kris didn't bless any of her 6 children with this name, so why would Khloé pick it back up? Did she even know about it?


----------



## bag-princess

clydekiwi said:


> Well the name true is the one thing her daddy isnt



Someone said her middle name is Playa - just like her daddy!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] True Playa
#dead [emoji43]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Someone's been listening to too much 80's new romantic pop.


True  (ba dum ching!)


----------



## knasarae

Baby True has her own IG already and has 132k followers.


----------



## tweegy

That's why you dont name your baby right after finding out your partner cheated...you're all emotional and everything starts sounding good. And now baby names are the new IG passive aggressive posts directed towards your partner..thank the Lord she didnt name her something like 'hookup' or 'cheat'


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> Baby True has her own IG already and has 132k followers.


True????


----------



## clydekiwi

bag-princess said:


> Someone said her middle name is Playa - just like her daddy!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] True Playa
> #dead [emoji43]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji1376][emoji1376]


----------



## tweegy

Between this name and finding out the 'cash me outside' girl is a rapper I am SERIOUSLY contemplating my life choices...


----------



## WishList986

They couldn't have just used a family name as the middle name?? Poor kiddo.


----------



## simone72

Sad to hear this is the name they chose! Khloe has no respect for herself !


----------



## bag-princess

WishList986 said:


> They couldn't have just used a family name as the middle name?? Poor kiddo.



Kris says it IS a family name!


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


> Kris says it IS a family name!


That Kris didn't use for her 6 kids, nor Kourt or Kim or Socks or Kylie for their combined 8 kids before Khlogre's kid born with a cheating daddy. OK PMK, you go on with that then.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

redney said:


> That Kris didn't use for her 6 kids, nor Kourt or Kim or Socks or Kylie for their combined 8 kids before Khlogre's kid born with a cheating daddy. OK PMK, you go on with that then.


Maybe none of them felt comfortable using it as True would implicate true as in being genuine and real. Maybe Khloe is chartering unknown territories with her baby by keeping her away from plastic surgeons and imbecile photo shopping as True grows older? Just trying to be positive 

And True rhymes with Blue, so there's always that


----------



## berrydiva

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe none of them felt comfortable using it as True would implicate true as in being genuine and real. Maybe Khloe is chartering unknown territories with her baby by keeping her away from plastic surgeons and imbecile photo shopping as True grows older? Just trying to be positive
> 
> And True rhymes with Blue, so there's always that


Her baby is the true Thompson kid....not that first one. They're shady.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> That Kris didn't use for her 6 kids, nor Kourt or Kim or Socks or Kylie for their combined 8 kids before Khlogre's kid born with a cheating daddy. OK PMK, you go on with that then.



EXACTLY!!!  I see what Khloe did - she used it when none of the other kids did taking her to the closest as she can get as Kris’s favorite![emoji23]


----------



## WishList986

bag-princess said:


> Kris says it IS a family name!


I meant that they could've just used True as a middle name, and given the kid a less ironic first name.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Her baby is the true Thompson kid....not that first one. They're shady.


----------



## Laila619

True is dumb, but better than Stormi, North, Dream, and Chicago! They should have named her Honor Thompson.


----------



## berrydiva

Laila619 said:


> True is dumb, but better than Stormi, North, Dream, and Chicago! They should have named her Honor Thompson.


But however would they be able to dismiss his first kid with the name Honor? lol


----------



## roses5682

Am I the only one who thinks the name True is ironic given that her father was just busted for cheating...and everything about the Kardashian clan is facade ...


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Her baby is the true Thompson kid....not that first one. They're shady.



This is literally what I thought of when I heard the name.  Family name my butt [emoji849].


----------



## VickyB

simone72 said:


> Sad to hear this is the name they chose! Khloe has no respect for herself !



or her child!


----------



## VickyB

Laila619 said:


> True is dumb, but better than Stormi, North, Dream, and Chicago! They should have named her Honor Thompson.



These are the kind of names I hear at the dog park when owners are calling their pets.
They'd also be spot on stripper names.


----------



## ManilaMama

I’m still perplexed at how they got the IG handle “true”. I assumed a word that common would be taken by now?? 

Did they make the account a long time ago just for this moment? 

Did they name the baby based on what name isn’t taken? (lol what a reach)

Did they pay off whoever owned the account before? How do these things work?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I can hear it now, the weatherman will say  "yes, it True, it's not a Dream.  We are expecting Stormi nights with plenty of Reign in North Chicago.  Only a Saint will be able to stop what's coming'


----------



## roses5682

DC-Cutie said:


> I can hear it now, the weatherman will say  "yes, it True, it's not a Dream.  We are expecting Stormi nights in North Chicago.  Only a Saint will be able to stop what's coming'



Lmao!!!! Love this.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I can hear it now, the weatherman will say  "yes, it True, it's not a Dream.  We are expecting Stormi nights in North Chicago.  Only a Saint will be able to stop what's coming'



Stormi nights with plenty of Reign Rain.


----------



## DC-Cutie

YSoLovely said:


> Stormi nights with plenty of Reign Rain.


Good catch!  I added it.


----------



## berrydiva

ManilaMama said:


> I’m still perplexed at how they got the IG handle “true”. I assumed a word that common would be taken by now??
> 
> Did they make the account a long time ago just for this moment?
> 
> Did they name the baby based on what name isn’t taken? (lol what a reach)
> 
> Did they pay off whoever owned the account before? How do these things work?


You'll be surprised at some of the most basic phases or words that are readily available on IG. Plus it's also really easy to buy someone's account on IG.  Did they confirm they made the account or was it some smart opportunist who is hoping to capitalize by selling it to them?

Looking at the account, it doesn't look like a celeb owned account for their kid - looks like someone just created the account.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder how much it costs to buy someone's IG.


----------



## simone72

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder how much it costs to buy someone's IG.


I guess it depends what someone’s willing to pay? It could be a fortune right ?


----------



## DC-Cutie

simone72 said:


> I guess it depends what someone’s willing to pay? It could be a fortune right ?


I guess as the owner you can name your price.  Like the lady that had the name BlueIvy. com way before Blue Ivy even existed and Beyonce tried to sue her for the name.  I think it was $ettled out of court.  But these celebs have the audacity to do it, staking claim to a name someone had before them


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I guess as the owner you can name your price.  Like the lady that had the name BlueIvy. com way before Blue Ivy even existed and Beyonce tried to sue her for the name.  I think it was $ettled out of court.  But these celebs have the audacity to do it, staking claim to a name someone had before them


Think the woman had that name as her business name but never trademarked it and Beyonce went trademark it for Blue but was blocked by the woman. The woman offered Beyonce her business for $10m so she could use the name and Bey's camp said no thanks. I think it's still on going last someone posted in the Beyonce thread. I don't know why that woman didn't bother to trademark her business name in the 10+ years she was in business.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Think the woman had that name as her business name but never trademarked it and Beyonce went trademark it for Blue but was blocked by the woman. The woman offered Beyonce her business for $10m so she could use the name and Bey's camp said no thanks. I think it's still on going last someone posted in the Beyonce thread. I don't know why that woman didn't bother to trademark her business name in the 10+ years she was in business.


people just get sloppy with their business.  Bey ain't sloppy!  lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Most small business owners don’t trademark their names. Trademarks are for people who are going to deal with copycats. And maintaining and defending your trademark so that it remains in effect can be a lot of work.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> You'll be surprised at some of the most basic phases or words that are readily available on IG. Plus it's also really easy to buy someone's account on IG.  Did they confirm they made the account or was it some smart opportunist who is hoping to capitalize by selling it to them?
> 
> Looking at the account, it doesn't look like a celeb owned account for their kid - looks like someone just created the account.



PMK tagged the account on her IG so I'm assuming it's theirs.


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> Good catch!  I added it.





YSoLovely said:


> Stormi nights with plenty of Reign Rain.



That's true..


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> I can hear it now, the weatherman will say  "yes, it True, it's not a Dream.  We are expecting Stormi nights with plenty of Reign in North Chicago.  Only a Saint will be able to stop what's coming'


GIVE THIS WOMAN A BASKET Y'ALL!!! Awesome!!! Just AWESOME!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder how much it costs to buy someone's IG.



i am sure it is like dot com names!  i have seen some priced at many thousands because you have people that do nothing but buy up .com names and then hold them hostage!  then people contact them because they want it and they are in the driver's seat.  



DC-Cutie said:


> people just get sloppy with their business.  Bey ain't sloppy!  lol



she ain't sloppy but she is a shady as phuck!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

knasarae said:


> PMK tagged the account on her IG so I'm assuming it's theirs.


PMK stamp of approval


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> GIVE THIS WOMAN A BASKET Y'ALL!!! Awesome!!! Just AWESOME!!


OMG!!! a hastily prepared Bish Basket, for moi?  I thought those were reserved for the famous! I'm honored


----------



## shiny_things

This whole thing is just sad. So desperate for fame and love they'll consistently choose bad partners, set bad examples for their kids and in 20 years their kids are doing the same.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shiny_things said:


> This whole thing is just sad. So desperate for fame and live they'll consistently choose bad partners, set bad examples for their kids and in 20 years their kids are doing the same.


funny you say that I caught an old episode of KUWTK last night, it was the one where Frenchy and Khloe had just broken up.  Malika was there basically saying Khloe has the worst choice in men...  you don't say.


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> This whole thing is just sad. So desperate for fame and love they'll consistently choose bad partners, set bad examples for their kids and in 20 years their kids are doing the same.


I don't even think it's a bad partner selection thing....most of these dudes were fine before meeting them then turn into a mess. Kourtney's mindset that all of her kids NEEDED to have the same father is why Scott is now a 3 time baby daddy as she only wanted him to be donor so she didn't have to be stigmatized with being a baby mama which she ended up being anyway. Kim got pregnant while still married to another man, forced a 3rd baby onto a husband who clearly has mental issues. Khloe got with a man when his newly ex-girlfriend was still pregnant with his first child. Kylie turned into a thot at 15/16 and been bopping ever since, now she's a baby mama like the rest of them. 

They make pisspoor relationship decisions. Why would anyone want to date a man who has another woman pregnant regardless of what happened in that relationship? Why would you force kids on a man who has substance abuse issues simply so all of your kids can have the same father? They're deranged.


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> funny you say that I caught an old episode of KUWTK last night, it was the one where Frenchy and Khloe had just broken up.  *Malika was there basically saying Khloe has the worst choice in men*...  you don't say.


She should have told her the damn truth, which was- 'You have no self-esteem or self-respect, why don't you work on that, Khlogre?'


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> I don't even think it's a bad partner selection thing....most of these dudes were fine before meeting them then turn into a mess. Kourtney's mindset that all of her kids NEEDED to have the same father is why Scott is now a 3 time baby daddy as she only wanted him to be donor so she didn't have to be stigmatized with being a baby mama which she ended up being anyway. Kim got pregnant while still married to another man, forced a 3rd baby onto a husband who clearly has mental issues. Khloe got with a man when his newly ex-girlfriend was still pregnant with his first child. Kylie turned into a thot at 15/16 and been bopping ever since, now she's a baby mama like the rest of them.
> 
> They make pisspoor relationship decisions. Why would anyone want to date a man who has another woman pregnant regardless of what happened in that relationship? Why would you force kids on a man who has substance abuse issues simply so all of your kids can have the same father? They're deranged.



They are all morally corrupt. They have been chasing fame and fortune for so long they lost all of their values.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Lounorada said:


> She should have told her the damn truth, which was- 'You have no self-esteem or self-respect, why don't you work on that, Khlogre?'


well she would have had to turn the mirror on herself and say the same thing.  Because Malika was dating a guy with a whole family when he was murdered.  Some rapper.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> They are all morally corrupt. They have been chasing fame and fortune for so long they lost all of their values.


They had values to begin with? lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lounorada said:


> She should have told her the damn truth, which was- 'You have no self-esteem or self-respect, why don't you work on that, Khlogre?'


That kitty


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> I can hear it now, the weatherman will say  "yes, it True, it's not a Dream.  We are expecting Stormi nights with plenty of Reign in North Chicago.  Only a Saint will be able to stop what's coming'



Girl BYE [emoji112] I


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> *well she would have had to turn the mirror on herself and say the same thing*.  Because Malika was dating a guy with a whole family when he was murdered.  Some rapper.


True. To be honest, everyone in that family needs to be told that.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> I can hear it now, the weatherman will say  "yes, it True, it's not a Dream.  We are expecting Stormi nights with plenty of Reign in North Chicago.  Only a Saint will be able to stop what's coming'


Bwhahaha very creative lol


----------



## bagnutt

Tristan was with her for the notoriety and fame from the jump and all of this proves that. I don’t understand why the Kardashians just dive into relationships with these losers and think “oh, it’s different, we are in looooove”. The best predictor of a person’s future behavior is their past behavior. I can see how Kylie has made her mistakes because she is so young. But Khloe, what were you thinking girl?! Especially coming off a divorce where your ex almost DIED in a brothel? Take your time getting to know the man you are dating. At least she and Kylie can be single moms together. Khloe lets herself be a doormat and that is just sad.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> She should have told her the damn truth, which was- 'You have no self-esteem or self-respect, why don't you work on that, Khlogre?'


I’ve never seen my cat so mesmerised with TPF   On behalf of my kitty, cheers for this gif lol.


----------



## berrydiva

bagnutt said:


> Tristan was with her for the notoriety and fame from the jump and all of this proves that. I don’t understand why the Kardashians just dive into relationships with these losers and think “oh, it’s different, we are in looooove”. The best predictor of a person’s future behavior is their past behavior. I can see how Kylie has made her mistakes because she is so young. But Khloe, what were you thinking girl?! Especially coming off a divorce where your ex almost DIED in a brothel? Take your time getting to know the man you are dating. At least she and Kylie can be single moms together. Khloe lets herself be a doormat and that is just sad.


Take your time?! How about not date a man who left his pregnant girlfriend?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I’ve never seen my cat so mesmerised with TPF   On behalf of my kitty, cheers for this gif lol.


 That's one of my favourite gifs.


----------



## tweegy

berrydiva said:


> I don't even think it's a bad partner selection thing....most of these dudes were fine before meeting them then turn into a mess. Kourtney's mindset that all of her kids NEEDED to have the same father is why Scott is now a 3 time baby daddy as she only wanted him to be donor so she didn't have to be stigmatized with being a baby mama which she ended up being anyway. Kim got pregnant while still married to another man, forced a 3rd baby onto a husband who clearly has mental issues. Khloe got with a man when his newly ex-girlfriend was still pregnant with his first child. Kylie turned into a thot at 15/16 and been bopping ever since, now she's a baby mama like the rest of them.
> 
> They make pisspoor relationship decisions. Why would anyone want to date a man who has another woman pregnant regardless of what happened in that relationship? Why would you force kids on a man who has substance abuse issues simply so all of your kids can have the same father? They're deranged.


errrr by that explanation ..They WERE messes prior to meeting them...Those girls just dont pay attention..guess thats what a lil D will do.. *Shrug*


----------



## DC-Cutie

bagnutt said:


> Tristan was with her for the notoriety and fame from the jump and all of this proves that. I don’t understand why the Kardashians just dive into relationships with these losers and think “oh, it’s different, we are in looooove”. The best predictor of a person’s future behavior is their past behavior. I can see how Kylie has made her mistakes because she is so young. But Khloe, what were you thinking girl?! Especially coming off a divorce where your ex almost DIED in a brothel? Take your time getting to know the man you are dating. At least she and Kylie can be single moms together. Khloe lets herself be a doormat and that is just sad.


I mean if you want to be technical Khloe, Kylie AND Kourt can be single moms together.


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


> errrr by that explanation ..They WERE messes prior to meeting them...Those girls just dont pay attention..guess thats what a lil D will do.. *Shrug*


Exactly. Look at their mother! Nuff said. They're so busy chasing a specific type of guy that they're willing to be thoting messes in the process.


----------



## Storm702

VickyB said:


> These are the kind of names I hear at the dog park when owners are calling their pets.
> They'd also be spot on stripper names.


My dog is named Storm!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm702

Who comes up with this garbage? He left his fly ass first baby mama for this dumpster trash plastic man eater & toxic fake family... zero Effs given


----------



## poopsie

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 4040065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who comes up with this garbage? He left his fly ass first baby mama for this dumpster trash plastic man eater & toxic fake family... zero Effs given


Don't sugarcoat it....................tell us how you _really _feel


----------



## Storm702

poopsie said:


> Don't sugarcoat it....................tell us how you _really _feel [emoji38]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] #sorrynotsorry 

This mess just bothers me with all the phuckery going on, & it's going to continue on generationally. They've spawned, and give it 10-15 years for the mogwai....

Starring Khlogre as "victim"....


----------



## mdcx

When you think about it Kylie, Khloe and Kourtney are all basically single mothers, or soon to be. I think Kim has a very high tolerance for BS and my impression is her and Kanye seem to be on different planets. He seems to be faithful which I guess is something. 

Maybe they think that with all their money it doesn't really matter who fathers their kids because they can just pay for nannies etc to fill in the gaps when Dad leaves them.


----------



## Storm702

"What is, what kind of parenting did we think Tristan Thompson would show to Khlogre?"

Ba dum tiss

Okay, last one of the night yall. Goodnight


----------



## pixiejenna

Storm702 said:


> View attachment 4040065
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who comes up with this garbage? He left his fly ass first baby mama for this dumpster trash plastic man eater & toxic fake family... zero Effs given



Girl is still trying to make fetch happen. Tristan was nothing more than a sperm  donor stop wasting your breath trying to pretend that it was anything else. If he left his last baby mamma for you he obviously has no plans for sticking around for the long haul. And I can guarantee that this name means absolutely nothing to him. PMK is really loosing her touch or is she not wasting her good material for her c list daughter saving the good work for her prize ponies kimbo and Kylie?


----------



## threadbender

pixiejenna said:


> Girl is still trying to make fetch happen. Tristan was nothing more than a sperm  donor stop wasting your breath trying to pretend that it was anything else. If he left his last baby mamma for you he obviously has no plans for sticking around for the long haul. And I can guarantee that this name means absolutely nothing to him. PMK is really loosing her touch or is she not wasting her good material for her c list daughter saving the good work for her prize ponies kimbo and Kylie?


I just had a thought in regards to this post. Being as she was looking for a sperm donor, perhaps she was actually looking for a guy who would likely be able to do the job. lol So, he had one baby mama......


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Girl is still trying to make fetch happen. Tristan was nothing more than a sperm  donor stop wasting your breath trying to pretend that it was anything else. If he left his last baby mamma for you he obviously has no plans for sticking around for the long haul. And I can guarantee that this name means absolutely nothing to him. PMK is really loosing her touch or *is she not wasting her good material for her c list daughter saving the good work for her prize ponies kimbo and Kylie?*


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Lounorada said:


> That's one of my favourite gifs.


Your favourite cat gif/pic is much more stylish than mine. But I still feel that my favourite one is not too way off in this thread as it illustrates beautifully how sometimes you just need to stop what you're doing, take stock of your situation and rethink how your current lifestyle choices are working out for you  Nah, I just really want to share a cat pic


----------



## terebina786

I really feel like Khloe was feeling left behind with all the babies her siblings were having... I guess Rob was one thing but as soon as Kylie got knocked up, it almost feels as if she wasn't going to be "left behind" so to speak.  Kind of like a competition among siblings.  She's still an idiot and got what she deserved IMO.


----------



## TC1

Well, the way Khloe was flauting this around makes me think she REALLY thought he would stick around. You know she thinks she's better than his other baby mama so she probably had the "he won't cheat on me, I'm Khloe Kardashian" mentality. Isn't he also almost 10 years younger than her?


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> When you think about it Kylie, Khloe and Kourtney are all basically single mothers, or soon to be. I think Kim has a very high tolerance for BS and my impression is her and Kanye seem to be on different planets. He seems to be faithful which I guess is something.
> 
> Maybe they think that with all their money it doesn't really matter who fathers their kids because they can just pay for nannies etc to fill in the gaps when Dad leaves them.


Basically single mothers or soon to be? They're all baby mamas right now and has always been.  Lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He doesn't want her. Enough with the excuses Khole. Just accept it and move back to California. Get your ps. Find a new guy to flaunt in 3 months. And repeat the same mistakes again.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mdcx said:


> When you think about it Kylie, Khloe and Kourtney are all basically single mothers, or soon to be. I think Kim has a very high tolerance for BS and my impression is her and Kanye seem to be on different planets. He seems to be faithful which I guess is something.
> 
> Maybe they think that with all their money it doesn't really matter who fathers their kids because they can just pay for nannies etc to fill in the gaps when Dad leaves them.


Kanye is probably faithful becuase he's drugged up and in a zombie like state


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I really feel like Khloe was feeling left behind with all the babies her siblings were having... I guess Rob was one thing but as soon as Kylie got knocked up, it almost feels as if she wasn't going to be "left behind" so to speak.  Kind of like a competition among siblings.  She's still an idiot and got what she deserved IMO.


Kendall seems like the only one that does her own thing.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Kendall seems like the only one that does her own thing.


Isn't she the one that got in between B. Griffin and his baby mama? Dumped her because she refused to sign the pre-nup and started dating Kendall immediately? Chillleeee these women are trashbags.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Isn't she the one that got in between B. Griffin and his baby mama? Dumped her because she refused to sign the pre-nup and started dating Kendall immediately? Chillleeee these women are trashbags.


oh yeah.. I forgot about that.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Well, the way Khloe was flauting this around makes me think she REALLY thought he would stick around. You know she thinks she's better than his other baby mama so she probably had the "he won't cheat on me, I'm Khloe Kardashian" mentality. *Isn't he also almost 10 years younger than her?*





i think it more like 6. still a young man that obviously is not interested in having any kind of serious relationship.


----------



## knasarae

I'm still not convinced Kendall is really dating Blake.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> I'm still not convinced Kendall is really dating Blake.



i honestly can't imagine her dating anyone - him included.  her personality is only slightly more "alive" than kourtney's!  she has no ooomph about her and strikes me as a little out there sometimes.  i always give her the side-eye when she for no apparent reason gets sooooo upset with a conversation and just goes off on people!  i am wondering if she skipped a dosage at some point during the day!


----------



## mdcx

berrydiva said:


> Isn't she the one that got in between B. Griffin and his baby mama? Dumped her because she refused to sign the pre-nup and started dating Kendall immediately? Chillleeee these women are trashbags.


Oh wow.  Imagine leaving a grown woman who was mother of your two kids for a teenybopper like Kendall.
Incidentally Blke Griffin's ex looks so much like Glenn Close.
http://www.tmz.com/2018/02/14/blake-griffin-dumped-brynn-cameron-wedding-prenup/


----------



## Longchamp

mdcx said:


> Oh wow.  Imagine leaving a grown woman who was mother of your two kids for a teenybopper like Kendall.
> Incidentally Blke Griffin's ex looks so much like Glenn Close.
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/02/14/blake-griffin-dumped-brynn-cameron-wedding-prenup/



Brynn is shady also. First child by a USC QB, got pregnant when they really weren't getting along. Same thing happened x2 with Blake.

They aren't playing True's Dad since the scandal broke.  The minutes he's played in last 3 games are miniscule to his usual playing time. Team wants to win, if he was up to the task, I think they would utilize him.


----------



## tweegy

knasarae said:


> I'm still not convinced Kendall is really dating Blake.



The guy that looks like Kris Humphries?!!! They still together???!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

knasarae said:


> I'm still not convinced Kendall is really dating Blake.



+100


----------



## pursegrl12

knasarae said:


> I'm still not convinced Kendall is really dating Blake.


I assumed she was a lesbian


----------



## Tivo

mdcx said:


> Oh wow.  Imagine leaving a grown woman who was mother of your two kids for a teenybopper like Kendall.
> Incidentally Blke Griffin's ex looks so much like Glenn Close.
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/02/14/blake-griffin-dumped-brynn-cameron-wedding-prenup/


This woman is blatantly gold digging. Oral agreement??? She is nuts. But this is what these dumb athletes want...I guess.


----------



## mkr

Dudes fall for it every.single.time.


----------



## addisonshopper

DC-Cutie said:


> Kanye is probably faithful becuase he's drugged up and in a zombie like state



Girl aint it sad... Its painful to watch..However he is talking more these days and postiing on social media, maybe he is weening off and 
i would sure love to see the old Kanye back..


----------



## bag-princess

Puh-lease!!![emoji23][emoji849]



Tristan Thompson's alleged infidelity against his girlfriend, Khloé Kardashian, is, apparently, hitting his pockets hard as new reports indicate that the reality star's infamous momager found a way to milk him for his shady deed.


According to Hollywood Gossip, via OK! Magazine, Kris Jenner forced the NBA star to sign over some cash to the tune of $10 million for his newborn daughter, True, who he shares with Khloé.


The site further reports that this is not a college fund or a childcare agreement, but a "just cause" payment to keep him in line.


That's not even the tip of the iceberg. Jenner also reportedly got the athlete to agree, contractually, to cough up an additional $10 million into the same fund every time he gets caught cheating.


"She's been through it all with her girls," a source said of Jenner's reasoning. "And at this point, she knows exactly how to take control, no matter the situation... Of course Kris hopes the contract will deter him from future bad behavior."


http://bet.us/2Hfuwo4


----------



## V0N1B2

Nice try Kris, trying to keep your daughter relevant. Had a baby a week ago but ain’t nobody checkin’ for her 

Besides, I don’t think that’s even legal.


----------



## Irishgal

I’m not buying it. Nothing illegal about getting some dumbass female pregnant assuming she’s of legal age. 
That said, continued offspring production from the Kardashians should be illegal.


----------



## mdcx

bag-princess said:


> Puh-lease!!![emoji23][emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson's alleged infidelity against his girlfriend, Khloé Kardashian, is, apparently, hitting his pockets hard as new reports indicate that the reality star's infamous momager found a way to milk him for his shady deed.
> 
> 
> According to Hollywood Gossip, via OK! Magazine, Kris Jenner forced the NBA star to sign over some cash to the tune of $10 million for his newborn daughter, True, who he shares with Khloé.
> 
> 
> The site further reports that this is not a college fund or a childcare agreement, but a "just cause" payment to keep him in line.
> 
> 
> That's not even the tip of the iceberg. Jenner also reportedly got the athlete to agree, contractually, to cough up an additional $10 million into the same fund every time he gets caught cheating.
> 
> 
> "She's been through it all with her girls," a source said of Jenner's reasoning. "And at this point, she knows exactly how to take control, no matter the situation... Of course Kris hopes the contract will deter him from future bad behavior."
> 
> 
> http://bet.us/2Hfuwo4


Whaaa? When you're that rich I really don't get at all even contemplating staying with a cheater. It's not like you can't afford to leave or there are no options. Do they all believe that all men are cheaters and this is normal or something? Kris really did a bang up job on their self-esteem!


----------



## anitalilac

BagOuttaHell said:


> He doesn't want her. Enough with the excuses Khole. Just accept it and move back to California. Get your ps. Find a new guy to flaunt in 3 months. And repeat the same mistakes again.


and might parade the baby and pretend that she did everything like when she made a Pie for Thanksgiving...


----------



## berrydiva

anitalilac said:


> and might parade the baby and pretend that she did everything like when she made a Pie for Thanksgiving...


She spent hours and days and weeks making that pie! Lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

anitalilac said:


> and might parade the baby and pretend that she did everything like when she made a Pie for Thanksgiving...



Lmao. Memba that? I kinda miss her Stan that use to go up for her in this thread. That was  a debate.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> Puh-lease!!![emoji23][emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson's alleged infidelity against his girlfriend, Khloé Kardashian, is, apparently, hitting his pockets hard as new reports indicate that the reality star's infamous momager found a way to milk him for his shady deed.
> 
> 
> According to Hollywood Gossip, via OK! Magazine, Kris Jenner forced the NBA star to sign over some cash to the tune of $10 million for his newborn daughter, True, who he shares with Khloé.
> 
> 
> The site further reports that this is not a college fund or a childcare agreement, but a "just cause" payment to keep him in line.
> 
> 
> That's not even the tip of the iceberg. Jenner also reportedly got the athlete to agree, contractually, to cough up an additional $10 million into the same fund every time he gets caught cheating.
> 
> 
> "She's been through it all with her girls," a source said of Jenner's reasoning. "And at this point, she knows exactly how to take control, no matter the situation... Of course Kris hopes the contract will deter him from future bad behavior."
> 
> 
> http://bet.us/2Hfuwo4


BULL


----------



## pukasonqo

was it koko who had a “kandid” video of her twerking?
is true kardashian her way of diskreetly telling the world she, koko, IS a kartrashian?
on the other hand, she has a healthy baby so not bad outkome at all


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> *was it koko who had a “kandid” video of her twerking?*
> is true kardashian her way of diskreetly telling the world she, koko, IS a kartrashian?
> on the other hand, she has a healthy baby so not bad outkome at all



Yes,   if I remember correctly people in this thread were calling it a "struggle twerk!"


----------



## Kidclarke

Saw this and thought y’all would enjoy.


----------



## tweegy

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 4044787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this and thought y’all would enjoy.


Thats a shame..


----------



## Bentley1

So dumb and fake.  Why would Tristan sign such a ridiculous contract. Because he cares so much about Khlogre? Or the baby? He's not even checking for his first born son, so why would he cough up $10 million for this baby "just because." Bye They haven't seen a red cent from him.


----------



## kpalsy

Storm702 said:


> My dog is named Storm!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Exactly...  Try putting “Storm” on an employment resume.  It is a good thing they have so much family money, and the kid will probably never have to work.  Otherwise, they might be screwed.  Lol.

However, I do like that name for your dog...  Very nice.


----------



## Cocoabean

kpalsy said:


> Exactly...  Try putting “Storm” on an employment resume.  It is a good thing they have so much family money, and the kid will probably never have to work.  Otherwise, they might be screwed.  Lol.
> 
> However, I do like that name for your dog...  Very nice.



Too funny on the resume issue... My dog is Gracie, and she actually DOES have a resume. She trained to be a therapy dog, so I had to put one together for her. Too bad it turns out she doesn't really like people enough to be a good therapy dog. People want to love on her and she turns her nose up! But she has a resume!


----------



## poopsie

..............................and once again a Kartrashian birth is upstaged by the birth of an heir to the throne


----------



## DC-Cutie

poopsie said:


> ..............................and once again a Kartrashian birth is upstaged by the birth of an heir to the throne


And she’s been upstaged again!  Jordyn, Tristan’s 1st baby momma has released pics of their son. He’s a beautiful little boy.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> And she’s been upstaged again!  Jordyn, Tristan’s 1st baby momma has released pics of their son. He’s a beautiful little boy.


It’s a beautiful day


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m not sure if I’d say her birth was upstaged by a royal. Her birth is non news no one cares about it, hell even with a cheating scandal thrown in for good measure and still crickets.  The new royal family member is something people actually care about and want to hear, see, and enjoy.


----------



## addisonshopper

Kims posting nudes again. She needs to have all Kardashian’s celebrity news.


----------



## doni

pixiejenna said:


> I’m not sure if I’d say her birth was upstaged by a royal. Her birth is non news no one cares about it, hell even with a cheating scandal thrown in for good measure and still crickets.  The new royal family member is something people actually care about and want to hear, see, and enjoy.



Plus the baby won’t be named True, I bet.


----------



## krasavitza

DC-Cutie said:


> And she’s been upstaged again!  Jordyn, Tristan’s 1st baby momma has released pics of their son. He’s a beautiful little boy.


Omg where? I want to see!


----------



## tweegy

pixiejenna said:


> I’m not sure if I’d say her birth was upstaged by a royal. Her birth is non news no one cares about it, hell even with a cheating scandal thrown in for good measure and still crickets.  The new royal family member is something people actually care about and want to hear, see, and enjoy.


Right! The Rock had a baby too....jus sayin...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I've only seen a few episodes of the Kardashians through the years, but I saw one a few days ago after this thread got my interest up, where they all went to visit Khloe in Cleveland (?). I was surprised to see how shy and quiet (sneaky?  ) this Tristan guy seemed. And it was sad to see her parading around showing off their place knowing now what happened.

I do admire the Kardashians' bag closets.


----------



## VickyB

Poor Khloger. Already she and her misery and the new baby have already been swept under the rug. Forget about back burner, she's not even on the stove. Wonder what Kris has up her sleeve? Is there a reason for keeping Khloger and baby Chewie under wraps?


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Poor Khloger. Already she and her misery and the new baby have already been swept under the rug. Forget about back burner, she's not even on the stove. Wonder what Kris has up her sleeve? Is there a reason for keeping Khloger and baby Chewie under wraps?


Maybe cos it came out with her original face?


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Maybe cos it came out with her original face?



Of course! Yet, cheater baby daddy isn't bad looking so there is a chance the K genes didn't dominate.  Ha! Who a m I kidding!


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Poor Khloger. Already she and her misery and the new baby have already been swept under the rug. *Forget about back burner, she's not even on the stove.* Wonder what Kris has up her sleeve? Is there a reason for keeping Khloger and baby Chewie under wraps?




LMAO [emoji23] [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Tristan is ok looking but mix that with her original face. On top of which she’s probably still recovering from her mommy makeover and won’t be seen until she’s back to her revenge body. Because she obviously wants to look perfect for post cheating scandal debut.


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> Tristan is ok looking but mix that with her original face. On top of which she’s probably still recovering from her mommy makeover and won’t be seen until she’s back to her revenge body. Because she obviously wants to look perfect for post cheating scandal debut.



So True (see what I did there?).Tristan's genes don't stand a chance against those toxic OF ( original face) genes of Kloger's.
As to Revenge Body (tee hee),  Kris is working on a Blossom ripoff  - Stay tuned for "A Very Special Episode Of Revenge Body -  Khloe's  Journey of Poor Choices and Surgical Corrections.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Or maybe she's just heartbroken and grappling with the new mom hormones. 

Yeezus, you're a rough crowd


----------



## V0N1B2

Meh.  I don't think too many people are feeling sorry for Khloe. Girl's chickens have finally all come home to roost. 
#sorrynotsorry


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> Poor Khloger. Already she and her misery and the new baby have already been swept under the rug. Forget about back burner, she's not even on the stove. Wonder what Kris has up her sleeve?* Is there a reason for keeping Khloger and baby Chewie under wraps?*


----------



## redney

No pictures yet. Don't tell me PMK is holding out for the highest bidder. True will be 18 by then and able to release her own pictures![emoji23]


----------



## mdcx

I think Kris wants everyone to get their stories straight about the state of Khloe's relationship before she pushes Khloe and True onto the cover of People or US.
Is it "_baby healed our cheating man-whore relationship_" or "_strong Khloe will make it as a single mom_"?


----------



## pixiejenna

Kimbos story is "it's messed up because one day she'll be old enough to read what's being said". . . Coming from a woman who's husband is in the closet and currently having a very public bout of mania. Keeping it klassy lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceeyahd

pixiejenna said:


> Kimbos story is "it's messed up because one day she'll be old enough to read what's being said". . . Coming from a woman who's husband is in the closet and currently having a very public bout of mania. Keeping it klassy lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Don't forget the news coverage about the uncovered vaginal area and the gratuitous breast photos.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ceeyahd said:


> Don't forget the news coverage about the uncovered vaginal area and the gratuitous breast photos.



Sadly while they’re not nudist I feel like running around naked or half naked is normal for her kids to see. But will they be smart enough to catch that she basically does this as damage control. Yeaz tweeting up a storm? Here’s a picture of my vag to take the attention off of him. Or if she just wants attention in general.


----------



## Ceeyahd

pixiejenna said:


> Sadly while they’re not nudist I feel like running around naked or half naked is normal for her kids to see. But will they be smart enough to catch that she basically does this as damage control. Yeaz tweeting up a storm? Here’s a picture of my vag to take the attention off of him. Or if she just wants attention in general.



Nudity isn't what this is about.. it's exhibitionism, sexually objectifying herself. Attention whoring behaviour.  It's not artful. Geeze, they've made boats full of money off this way of life. Not damage control.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ceeyahd said:


> Nudity isn't what this is about.. it's exhibitionism, sexually objectifying herself. Attention whoring behaviour.  It's not artful. Geeze, they've made boats full of money off this way of life. Not damage control.


ITA by normal standards this behavior is glorified in her family. Kimbo will be just like PMK and talking her into it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Maybe cos it came out with her original face?





arnott said:


>


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


>


BMO! [emoji1]

Sent from my SM-N920P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cocolo

I would be all set to drag T through the Kardashian-ringer. First off... I would just walk away from him, and ready my Calabasas home for the baby, and.............LAMLAM!   Lam’s  working out, hard, he’s been seen going to the gym out and about since the baby was born and the trysts  hit the fan.   Serious anyone who goes out with a guy name *Tryst*an (who cares if it’s an I) isn’t counting on tomorrows. But....I think Khloes got the baby, lam doesn’t have to worry about reversing the snip he allegedly had, and the three little Lams can live happily ever after. 
Anyone else here on the Fantasy Odom Express?


----------



## VickyB

arnott said:


>


----------



## arnott

Cocolo said:


> I would be all set to drag T through the Kardashian-ringer. First off... I would just walk away from him, and ready my Calabasas home for the baby, and.............LAMLAM!   Lam’s  working out, hard, he’s been seen going to the gym out and about since the baby was born and the trysts  hit the fan.   Serious anyone who goes out with a guy name *Tryst*an (who cares if it’s an I) isn’t counting on tomorrows. But....I think Khloes got the baby, lam doesn’t have to worry about reversing the snip he allegedly had, and the three little Lams can live happily ever after.
> Anyone else here on the Fantasy Odom Express?



Not        me!         It will be more fun seeing Khloe desperately chasing after a new guy.


----------



## VickyB

arnott said:


> Not        me!         It will be more fun seeing Khloe desperately chasing after a new guy.



and hearing her yammer on about how she's never known love like this before


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


>


Why don’t YOU


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


>


OH NO! lol


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> and hearing her yammer on about how she's never known love like this before



And we all know how that's going to end!


----------



## CobaltBlu

In the remainder bin, like Unbreakable (TM)


----------



## gillianna

Maybe his kontract expired?  She needs a man like mama Kris has, a purse holder, cover the big booty from surprise pap pictures boyfriend.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why did she turn off the comments on all of her pics with Third Trimester Thompson.


----------



## terebina786

Maybe because he gave that Lani chick the box seats at Game 7 lol.


----------



## knasarae

terebina786 said:


> Maybe because he gave that Lani chick the box seats at Game 7 lol.



Wait whaaaa?? Is that true?  I commented on how I felt that he and Hill were clutch for Game 7 and my friend said he was playing his heart out for side chick in the stands.  I thought she was joking!!


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Maybe because he gave that Lani chick the box seats at Game 7 lol.


This is funny.  Khloe taking Ls all over the place for this man.


----------



## Lounorada

terebina786 said:


> Maybe because he gave that Lani chick the box seats at Game 7 lol.





knasarae said:


> Wait whaaaa?? Is that true?  I commented on how I felt that he and Hill were clutch for Game 7 and my friend said he was playing his heart out for side chick in the stands.  I thought she was joking!!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4055151


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4055151



Lou you always have the best GIFs!


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> Wait whaaaa?? Is that true?  I commented on how I felt that he and Hill were clutch for Game 7 and my friend said he was playing his heart out for side chick in the stands.  I thought she was joking!!



Allegedly this is what I heard... I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.  He literally gives no f*cks.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Lou you always have the best GIFs!


----------



## tweegy

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4055287


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


>


----------



## berrydiva

tweegy said:


>


LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why did she turn off the comments on all of her pics with Third Trimester Thompson.


----------



## mkr

Probably cuz they called him third trimester thompson [emoji16]


----------



## CeeJay

According to the Daily Fail, Khloe & Tristan are 'back on' .. he has moved back into the Cleveland home.  UFB .. she must really hate herself (ZERO self-confidence).  
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Tristan-Thompson-fully-cheating-scandal.html


----------



## mdcx

Oh Khloe, delusional girl.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> According to the Daily Fail, Khloe & Tristan are 'back on' .. he has moved back into the Cleveland home.  UFB .. she must really hate herself (ZERO self-confidence).
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Tristan-Thompson-fully-cheating-scandal.html




Everyone knew that was going to happen! She was not about to drop him. She’s too desperate!


----------



## Tivo

CeeJay said:


> According to the Daily Fail, Khloe & Tristan are 'back on' .. he has moved back into the Cleveland home.  UFB .. she must really hate herself (ZERO self-confidence).
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Tristan-Thompson-fully-cheating-scandal.html


I believe NONE of it. These are classic Kardashian lies.


----------



## VickyB

Tivo said:


> I believe NONE of it. These are classic Kardashian lies.



Why is she still living in his house? Is it too soon to get the baby on a plane?


----------



## pukasonqo

koko seems to live by the “any man is better than no man” rule


----------



## Jayne1

Apparently it's true. Short video clip of them out together without the baby:

http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/04/khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-lunch-restaurant-back-together/


----------



## mdcx

Jayne1 said:


> Apparently it's true. Short video clip of them out together without the baby:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/04/khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-lunch-restaurant-back-together/


Wow. What did Kris do to all those girls? They all seem to have extremely low standards.


----------



## anitalilac

Jayne1 said:


> Apparently it's true. Short video clip of them out together without the baby:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/04/khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-lunch-restaurant-back-together/


Their life is scripted for attention.. so all this is to give content for their reality show.. I always wonder who watches their crap anyway?


----------



## terebina786

She knows she can’t get any better... Or she wants to end things on her own terms to make her look like a strong woman.


----------



## peppermintpatty

She has no self respect. She needs to get some, fast! If not for herself, for her daughter!


----------



## bag-princess

terebina786 said:


> *She knows she can’t get any better..*. Or she wants to end things on her own terms to make her look like a strong woman.




it's the first one and you know it!!!


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> Apparently it's true. Short video clip of them out together without the baby:
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/04/khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-lunch-restaurant-back-together/


Nope. Still don’t believe it. They’re crafting Kardashian fiction around paparazzi shots. She probably begged him to go out in public with her for lunch. He is so beyond over her.


----------



## mkr

She probably refused to leave...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> She probably refused to leave...


Sad. It would be one thing if they were together for years and were married, I perhaps could understand wanting to work it out but she got with this man while his ex of 3 years was pregnant. What was she really expecting?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Sad. It would be one thing if they were together for years and were married, I perhaps could understand wanting to work it out but she got with this man while his ex of 3 years was pregnant. What was she really expecting?



The same thing she expected with all the others - he would love her back. 

Khloé bragged about how she takes such good care of her man.  He probably calls it mothering - or smothering.


----------



## Lounorada

After all the tea that poured recently, there is no doubt in my mind that Khlogre knew all about him 'cheating' on her from the get-go. She is complicit in all of this. She has no confidence, no self-esteem, no integrity- so her staying with him wouldn't surprise me in the slightest, it's expected.


----------



## Bentley1

She most definitely wants to stay with him, but does he want to stay with her? 

 I'm thinking NO WAY


----------



## White Orchid

Tivo said:


> Nope. Still don’t believe it. They’re crafting Kardashian fiction around paparazzi shots. She probably begged him to go out in public with her for lunch. He is so beyond over her.


As evidenced by him munching on his fries and staring at his phone.  If that ain’t real love lol


----------



## terebina786

Like he was just giving up his box seats to his side piece last week.  I guess she was like if you can’t beat em, join em lol


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Sad she needs therapy and a love intervention


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> Like he was just giving up his box seats to his side piece last week.  I guess she was like if you can’t beat em, join em lol


Are there pics of this?


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> She probably refused to leave...


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> Are there pics of this?



No.  Just repeating what I read lol... But I’d believe it.  There were whispers that Lani was at game 7.


----------



## berrydiva

terebina786 said:


> No.  Just repeating what I read lol... But I’d believe it.  There were whispers that Lani was at game 7.


Interesting. It obvious that he clearly knew her more intimately that the video from a few weeks ago so I wouldn't be shocked. Just curious if it was confirmed.


----------



## Prufrock613

mkr said:


> She probably refused to leave...


There was a hilarious SNL skit about Nancy Reagan not wanting to leave the White House.  She was clinging to a doorknob, while the secret service pried her off- I think of this every time I hear about Mama Khloe.


----------



## mdcx

Maybe they have come to an "agreement" i.e. as long as he does not publicly humiliate her again, he can have his side pieces.


----------



## Prufrock613

mdcx said:


> Maybe they have come to an "agreement" i.e. as long as he does not publicly humiliate her again, he can have his side pieces.


With m$ney attached


----------



## Stephanie***

I'd leave... also if I somehow understand when women stay cause of the kids. I'd leave even if I was married. Of course you want to make your relationship work but if he cheats he obviously doesnt care. If your daughter finds out what happend, it seems to be 'normal' so she'll have the same standards and let this happen to herself. Would you want your daughter to go through the same s**?


----------



## shiny_things

*sigh*


----------



## YSoLovely

* Khloe Kardashian In Case You Needed More Proof ... I'm Still With Tristan!!! *

* 

 
 7.4k 


 1,139 
5/6/2018 7:04 AM PDT *
EXCLUSIVE







*Khloe Kardashian* has gone public in her support for baby daddy *Tristan Thompson* ... cheering him on Saturday night as the Cavaliers squeaked past the Raptors by a score of 105 to 103.

Khloe showed up at the Quicken Loans Arena in Cleveland -- escorted by security -- in what is almost certainly a showing that she and Tristan are together ... despite the cheating scandal that rocked her as their baby was being born.






TMZ got this photo of Khloe and Tristan having lunch Friday with some friends in Cleveland.  Although it's telling they were together, there was a chance it was for baby True, but the fact she showed up for Tristan's playoff game leaves little doubt ... they're still together.




I understand staying after finding out about *one *sidepiece, but *FIVE??* That we know of??? 
Khloe, you big, big dummy. 

On the other hand, I don't understand why Tristan is "staying", either. He obviously doesn't care about kommitting to Khloé... He needs to grow a pair and end it, before PMK ends him...


----------



## Irishgal

Her level of desperation and lack of self worth make me queasy


----------



## terebina786

What on God’s earth is going on with her nose in the first pic???? It looks like she’s wearing one of those Sunglass/nose disguises.


----------



## Lounorada

She is pathetic.


----------



## VickyB

Bentley1 said:


> She most definitely wants to stay with him, but does he want to stay with her?
> 
> I'm thinking NO WAY



ITA!  I'm sure he in his mind they are no longer together and these pics being sold as  proof of "reconciliation" are BS. The true(LOL) situation will be made clear probably after the playoffs or final if Cavs get that far.

Kloger is like gum stuck to the bottom of a shoe. He'll be rid of her but it'll take a bit of time to peel her off.

Meanwhile, I can't believe PMK hasn't published pics of Chewie!!!!!!!!

Kloger 's antenas are probably already in overdrive looking for potential new mates to trap and already practicing saying "and he loves True as if she is his own"....


----------



## mdcx

Khloe's spirit animal must be Vanessa Bryant.


----------



## jessdressed

Just gonna leave this here. From IG


----------



## jessdressed




----------



## mdcx

I don't understand how that booty is possible.


----------



## Swanky

Stahhhhhp. . . . LMAO, stop.it.now.


----------



## addisonshopper

Her bottom looks disgusting. My god if it looks that bad with clothes can you imagine naked  yuck. Shaped like a mr potatoe head


----------



## addisonshopper

Shorty said it’s all hers why the thighs don’t match.


----------



## V0N1B2

WOW. That’s quite..... _something _


----------



## Caz71

mdcx said:


> I don't understand how that booty is possible.


Sponges?


----------



## VickyB

What fresh hell is this???? Look at the size and shape of IT . 
What is so baffling is that she clearly is proud of it.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Wow she has Kim's diaper butt


----------



## VickyB

addisonshopper said:


> Shorty said it’s all hers why the thighs don’t match.


 Are you saying her thighs are too small for her booty? Those thighs seem ginormous enough to me support a piano .


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave birth to daughter True less than a month ago.

And Khloe Kardashian was seen out with her bundle of joy for the first time on Sunday, as she took the little one for a stroll through a Cleveland, Ohio park.

The Good American Jeans co-founder's bountiful backside was on full display in a pair of tight yoga pants as she pushed her baby's stroller.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ictured-daughter-True-time.html#ixzz5Emqyp600


----------



## arnott

Advertising the "goods" for a new guy already!


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> ITA!  I'm sure he in his mind they are no longer together and these pics being sold as  proof of "reconciliation" are BS. The true(LOL) situation will be made clear probably after the playoffs or final if Cavs get that far.
> 
> Kloger is like gum stuck to the bottom of a shoe. He'll be rid of her but it'll take a bit of time to peel her off.
> 
> Meanwhile, I can't believe PMK hasn't published pics of Chewie!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kloger 's antenas are probably already in overdrive looking for potential new mates to trap and *already practicing saying "and he loves True as if she is his own"....*


----------



## arnott

Anyone else think there is not really a baby in there and she's parading around an empty stroller for show?


----------



## mdcx

She's wearing these Nike tights , but something else is poking out the top, maybe she has another pair of tights on underneath the Nike ones.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

There are so many photos of old her flat butt I just can’t believe the lies this family tells.


----------



## V0N1B2

mdcx said:


> She's wearing these Nike tights , but something else is poking out the top, maybe she has another pair of tights on underneath the Nike ones.


My first guess would be a compression garment - the kind you wear after liposuction.
Could also be spanx, but like super heavy duty spanx.


----------



## pukasonqo

now we know why she was hiding: extra buttage and possible lipo


----------



## aynrand

It is possible she can't leave Ohio with the baby without seeking intervention of the Court by way of permission from the father or some other reason acceptable to a judge, should the father withhold consent.  She would have been best served by having her baby in California, which would have instead put the burden on the father to deal with these issues. She may be feigning support of the father until an agreement regarding relocation, custody and visitation can be finessed.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that azz looks like a total eclipse of the sun!  Goodness gracious!


----------



## berrydiva

Them and these fix a flat fake butts....smh.

Guess these pics should end the whole surrogate nonsense because that post-kid tragic fake behind is a mess.


----------



## berrydiva

aynrand said:


> It is possible she can't leave Ohio with the baby without seeking intervention of the Court by way of permission from the father or some other reason acceptable to a judge, should the father withhold consent.  She would have been best served by having her baby in California, which would have instead put the burden on the father to deal with these issues. She may be feigning support of the father until an agreement regarding relocation, custody and visitation can be finessed.


Tristan not worried about the first one, why would he be worried about this one?


----------



## berrydiva

VickyB said:


> Are you saying her thighs are too small for her booty? Those thighs seem ginormous enough to me support a piano .


The thighs are too small for that size behind.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VickyB said:


> Are you saying her thighs are too small for her booty? Those thighs seem ginormous enough to me support a piano .


Her thighs/legs were never proportionate to that monstrosity of a butt.  Everything got bigger, but still not aligned


----------



## tweegy

jessdressed said:


> Just gonna leave this here. From IG
> View attachment 4059737



What WHAT IS that!!!!!???? LMAO!!! It's alive!!! Abandon thread!


----------



## tweegy

Pandoravuitton said:


> There are so many photos of old her flat butt I just can’t believe the lies this family tells.


What? You mean your body doesnt change in your 30s like a 2nd round of adolescence LMAO!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

tweegy said:


> What WHAT IS that!!!!!???? LMAO!!! It's alive!!! Abandon thread!


Man down!!


----------



## aynrand

As the first baby was born in California, where the mother resides, it would be up to the father to petition the Court to relocate the child, with heavy burden. The Kardashian case is very different because she's domiciled in California but the baby was born in Ohio where the father resides.  She may not be leaving him, because she can't. Yet.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


>





OMG, that thing she calls an a$$ looks utterly hideous... her leggings look ready to explode at the seams.
Her behind looks worse than Kims and that is really saying something becasue hers is a big ol' mess too.
I find it hilarious how these women pay to do this to their bodies. I don't think i've seen one woman who's had fat transfers end up with a great, natural-looking a$$ at the end of it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think she's not leaving him because she's trying to save face.  Ya'll know Khloe will do the absolute most to put on a united front with her men. I highly doubt Tristan would put up a fight to keep the baby in Cleveland.  But I do foresee Khloe going back to California, with or without.  She can't be away from the Dolls long


----------



## addisonshopper

she still looks pregnant and carrying the baby in her rear !!!
my god how does any man think this is attractive ? what drs do this work and actually accept money and think they did a good job.  they should loose their licenses PRONTO..
looks like the hardened slime my son makes and leaves all around my house daily


----------



## terebina786

The only one of them that kind of sorta did it right was Kylie.  She didn't go overboard before pregnancy, so hers doesn't look that bad right now.  But this one could give Kim's a run for her money.  It looks atrocious.


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> The only one of them that kind of sorta did it right was Kylie.  She didn't go overboard before pregnancy, so hers doesn't look that bad right now.  But this one could give Kim's a run for her money.  It looks atrocious.


Kylie looks a mess too.  Her butt is long and wide.  for all the money they have, they went to the worst doctor for their injections.  Larsa Pippen got hers done and she also looks a mess.

Kourt is looking like a champ compared to them.


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> Kylie looks a mess too.  Her butt is long and wide.  for all the money they have, they went to the worst doctor for their injections.  Larsa Pippen got hers done and she also looks a mess.
> 
> Kourt is looking like a champ compared to them.



Kourt left well enough alone.. They all should've done that.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Kylie looks a mess too.  Her butt is long and wide.  for all the money they have, they went to the worst doctor for their injections.  Larsa Pippen got hers done and she also looks a mess.
> 
> Kourt is looking like a champ compared to them.


Did they actually go to doctors? That looks like hotel room/back alley work. What I can't understand is that they saw what happened to Kim's fake butt after having a kid, why get the same procedure?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> Did they actually go to doctors? That looks like hotel room/back alley work. What I can't understand is that they saw what happened to Kim's fake butt after having a kid, why get the same procedure?


i'm not sure where they went.  My colleague got the legal injections from her Doc and her butt is shapped just like the K's


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> i'm not sure where they went.  My colleague got the legal injections from her Doc and her butt is shapped just like the K's


That's tragic to spend that type of money to end up looking like an experiment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Kim, Khloe and Kylie love black men.  So probably in their mind, they wanted to have what black women have naturally - a backside.  So off to the surgeon they go.  Only to come out looking like A Bugs Life.

FAIL!

Meanwhile, Kourt is carrying on with her cute little tush


----------



## berrydiva

Sasha2012 said:


> She gave birth to daughter True less than a month ago.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was seen out with her bundle of joy for the first time on Sunday, as she took the little one for a stroll through a Cleveland, Ohio park.
> 
> The Good American Jeans co-founder's bountiful backside was on full display in a pair of tight yoga pants as she pushed her baby's stroller.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ictured-daughter-True-time.html#ixzz5Emqyp600


Speaking of random paparazzi....where did the photog come from? I don't know Cleveland well and haven't been in some time but are there tons of random paps roaming around?

I can't get over how distorted her behind is compared to her upper body and thighs.


----------



## addisonshopper

VickyB said:


> Are you saying her thighs are too small for her booty? Those thighs seem ginormous enough to me support a piano .



Actually they dont, but I was quoting a line from 
Cardi "B's" song "She Bad"..... they talk alot on the song about a bunch of nonsense and fake butts...


----------



## Aimee3

DC-Cutie said:


> i'm not sure where they went.  My colleague got the legal injections from her Doc and her butt is shapped just like the K's



What is actually injected?  Or is it implants like in a boob job?  
I’m curious to know...definitely don’t want whatever it is though!


----------



## Addicted to bags

jessdressed said:


> Just gonna leave this here. From IG
> View attachment 4059737


I feel sorry for her yoga pants!!


----------



## berrydiva

Aimee3 said:


> What is actually injected?  Or is it implants like in a boob job?
> I’m curious to know...definitely don’t want whatever it is though!


It can range from a fat transfer to some sort of gel to dangerous substances, like cement or caulking (yes!), that people die from just to get their but done. It's not implants like with a breast augmentation - I don't understand people risking their life using anything else but their own fat but then again, I don't understand this whole trend. Just go to the damn gym.


----------



## Antonia

*Gonna have to work a little harder to get her revenge body back!  I wonder, if someone has fat transferred like that into their butt, can it be reversed?  I can't imagine it would come out looking very smooth...I'm guessing you would have a very lumpy butt after??  *


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can’t believe that’s real! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Aimee3

Lol if going to the gym is going to make my rear end look even slightly like that I’ll never set foot in the gym again.  Thanks Berry!


----------



## berrydiva

Aimee3 said:


> Lol if going to the gym is going to make my rear end look even slightly like that I’ll never set foot in the gym again.  Thanks Berry!


Nothing for you to worry about....going to the gym will make it look good which is why I can't understand why these women would rather take the shortcut to look like Khloe/Kim. These women are crazy.

These pics are making me want to go the gym right now


----------



## berrydiva

Antonia said:


> *Gonna have to work a little harder to get her revenge body back!  I wonder, if someone has fat transferred like that into their butt, can it be reversed?  I can't imagine it would come out looking very smooth...I'm guessing you would have a very lumpy butt after??  *


K. Michelle talked about removing her's and the health issued it caused her. She's been having reconstructive surgery and had to get tissue cut out....just a mess. All of the people who have been talking about reversing it lately make it seem like it's not that straightforward.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> K. Michelle talked about removing her's and the health issued it caused her. She's been having reconstructive surgery and had to get tissue cut out....just a mess. All of the people who have been talking about reversing it lately make it seem like it's not that straightforward.


Have you seen that one lady who labeled herself a fitness guru only to have revealed that her butt was from  illegal back alley butt shots, not squats?

She was on Dr Oz, too


----------



## Antonia

berrydiva said:


> K. Michelle talked about removing her's and the health issued it caused her. She's been having reconstructive surgery and had to get tissue cut out....just a mess. All of the people who have been talking about reversing it lately make it seem like it's not that straightforward.


Ugh, that sounds awful and painful!


----------



## Antonia

DC-Cutie said:


> Have you seen that one lady who labeled herself a fitness guru only to have revealed that her butt was from  illegal back alley butt shots, not squats?
> 
> She was on Dr Oz, too


No, I haven't heard of her....will do a google search!


----------



## terebina786

DC-Cutie said:


> Have you seen that one lady who labeled herself a fitness guru only to have revealed that her butt was from  illegal back alley butt shots, not squats?
> 
> She was on Dr Oz, too


I just read the story... I am SO glad I research the sh*t out of any procedure I am considering


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Have you seen that one lady who labeled herself a fitness guru only to have revealed that her butt was from  illegal back alley butt shots, not squats?
> 
> She was on Dr Oz, too


I haven't  seen her but so many of them have been getting exposed lately.

ETA: just looked for the story, you're talking about bodiedbyj right? I saw her awhile back on IG...I unfollowed sp many fitness people because their bodies are all fake. This is sad times.


----------



## arnott

DC-Cutie said:


> that azz looks like* a total eclipse of the sun!  *Goodness gracious!



Perfect   description!


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> It can range from a fat transfer to some sort of gel to dangerous substances, like cement or caulking (yes!), that people die from just to get their but done. It's not implants like with a breast augmentation - I don't understand people risking their life using anything else but their own fat but then again, I don't understand this whole trend. Just go to the damn gym.





Aimee3 said:


> What is actually injected?  Or is it implants like in a boob job?
> I’m curious to know...definitely don’t want whatever it is though!


I'm inclined to think they've all had Sculptura injections


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Anyone else think there is not really a baby in there and she's parading around an empty stroller for show?


Would she have her nanny with her for a fake stroller pap walk?

I was thinking that she did have the baby with her and couldn't leave the house without the nanny.


----------



## arnott

Jayne1 said:


> Would she have her nanny with her for a fake stroller pap walk?
> 
> I was thinking that she did have the baby with her and couldn't leave the house without the nanny.



Doesn't she always have someone with her though?    And what if the kid starts screaming, are they going to risk having her first pictures taken by the paps and not the highest bidder?


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm inclined to think they've all had Sculptura injections


I cackle at these woman and their build a body butts. Foolish. All these tragic fake lips and fake butts roaming the streets. And embrace the stretch marks....they're sexy damnit.


----------



## nashpoo

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm inclined to think they've all had Sculptura injections




Omg I follow this girl on Instagram.. I always wondered if her butt was fake. LOL. now I know!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sasha2012 said:


> She gave birth to daughter True less than a month ago.
> 
> And Khloe Kardashian was seen out with her bundle of joy for the first time on Sunday, as she took the little one for a stroll through a Cleveland, Ohio park.
> 
> The Good American Jeans co-founder's bountiful backside was on full display in a pair of tight yoga pants as she pushed her baby's stroller.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ictured-daughter-True-time.html#ixzz5Emqyp600


"Bountiful backside". Gotta love the Mail  Khloe combines the best of two worlds for the Daily Mail, bountiful backside AND slim pins


----------



## gazoo

I saw one patient's account on RealSelf, whose butt implants incision (in the crack) got so infected she ended in the ER. It kept opening up months later. She had her work done in South America. It was the grossest,  saddest thing. No American surgeon would help her.


----------



## bag-princess

jessdressed said:


> Just gonna leave this here. From IG
> View attachment 4059737





And I thought Kim’s azz was the most frightening thing to see!!! She’s even worse!!
I hope she isn’t delusional enough to think this is her snap-back pic!!! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Irishgal

gazoo said:


> I saw one patient's account on RealSelf, whose butt implants incision (in the crack) got so infected she ended in the ER. It kept opening up months later. She had her work done in South America. It was the grossest,  saddest thing. No American surgeon would help her.



That’s awful. That would be a very bad place to have a non resolving wound because treating an area like that is difficult.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> I cackle at these woman and their build a body butts. Foolish. All these tragic fake lips and fake butts roaming the streets. And embrace the stretch marks....they're sexy damnit.



Just googled her and she just posted this:


----------



## arnott

nashpoo said:


> Omg I follow this girl on Instagram.. I always wondered if her butt was fake. LOL. now I know!!



Just googled her.   At least her ass looks natural and not a tragic mess like the Ks!


----------



## bag-princess

.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I cackle at these woman and their build a body butts. Foolish. All these tragic fake lips and fake butts roaming the streets. And embrace the stretch marks....they're sexy damnit.




Omg!![emoji1][emoji1] who is that?? I love it!!![emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> Omg!![emoji1][emoji1] who is that?? I love it!!![emoji1][emoji1]


Kendrick Lamar...from his song Humble.


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> Just googled her and she just posted this:



Good. Glad some of these build a body chicks are finally embracing their bodies.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Kendrick Lamar...from his song Humble.



Thank you!!! I knew his face but couldn’t call his name!


----------



## Jayne1

arnott said:


> Doesn't she always have someone with her though?    And what if the kid starts screaming, are they going to risk having her first pictures taken by the paps and not the highest bidder?


Good point.  The baby might start to cry and she won't know what to do.

I saw on TMZ that she and TT were out to the movies this afternoon and she was at one of his games the other night.

She sure is leaving the house a lot with a new born at home.  I couldn't, even if I had help, which I didn't, I wouldn't have been able to.  Not the first month and feeding on demand and just being exhausted and being so wrapped up in a new little life, especially when it's your first.

http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/08/khloe-kardashian-and-tristan-thompson-watch-movie/


----------



## Longchamp

Just by coincidence during my bike ride, I rode through the park from Khloe's pix. She was gone but the place was abuzz that she had been there.  Rumor has it that the pix were sold to the tabloids.  
I saw pix of Khloe's rear end on someone's phone.  I was surprised how lumpy it was. 
There are very good plastic surgeons in the area. I'm surprised that she doesn't get some repair work done while she's hiding out here. 

Did you see today that she posted how she can't wait to get her revenge body back after she saw the pix of her rear in the tabloids?  No PS in them pix.  

I saw her at the game Saturday. She wore sunglasses most of the game. Looked tired but I must say that she looked happy. 

We think she had her baby in Ohio due to the state custody laws. An unmarried mother is the sole residential and legal parent. Not that I think TT gives a damn.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Good point.  The baby might start to cry and she won't know what to do.
> 
> I saw on TMZ that she and TT were out to the movies this afternoon and she was at one of his games the other night.
> 
> She sure is leaving the house a lot with a new born at home.  I couldn't, even if I had help, which I didn't, I wouldn't have been able to.  Not the first month and feeding on demand and just being exhausted and being so wrapped up in a new little life, especially when it's your first.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/08/khloe-kardashian-and-tristan-thompson-watch-movie/





Khloe always supports her man no matter what! And she is obviously determined to show everyone she is still “winning” because they are still together! Gotta keep up the front that their love is sooo strong.


----------



## arnott

berrydiva said:


> Kendrick Lamar...from his song Humble.



And just googled him.   He looks way older than 30 in the gif.   I was thinking close to 50!


----------



## arnott

Longchamp said:


> Just by coincidence during my bike ride, I rode through the park from Khloe's pix. She was gone but the place was abuzz that she had been there.  Rumor has it that the pix were sold to the tabloids.
> I saw pix of Khloe's rear end on someone's phone.  I was surprised how lumpy it was.
> There are very good plastic surgeons in the area. I'm surprised that she doesn't get some repair work done while she's hiding out here.
> 
> *Did you see today that she posted how she can't wait to get her revenge body back after she saw the pix of her rear in the tabloids? * No PS in them pix.
> 
> I saw her at the game Saturday. She wore sunglasses most of the game. Looked tired but I must say that she looked happy.
> 
> We think she had her baby in Ohio due to the state custody laws. An unmarried mother is the sole residential and legal parent. Not that I think TT gives a damn.



What?     You mean she doesn't think that looks good?


----------



## mdcx

_In a post on her website, she wrote: “When I saw myself in those first post-pregnancy paparazzi photos, I couldn’t believe how big my booty looked! I can’t wait to tone up again and get my body back to where it was.
“I’m super excited because my doctor finally cleared me this week to work out ... I’ve literally been counting down the days.”
_
So it's all a setup right? I mean she goes out in skin tight leggings and a tied up shirt which showcases her giant booty, paparazzi magically capture it all and the photos are published everywhere.

Next thing she is getting a story published about how those photos "shocked" her because she did't know how giant her booty was. Yeah right. It's all so calculated.


----------



## jcnc

*Welp, Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Were Spotted on a Movie Date So Guess It's Official*

*Are you here for this reunion, or HELL NO?*

Well, either way, it looks like Tristan Thompson's ass has officially been saved. Amid reports that Tristan and Khloé are back to living with each other after his alleged cheating, the pair were spotted on a movie date.

TMZ reports that the newly reuinited duo hit up a theater a few miles outside of Cleveland on Tuesday afternoon, and looked "very much like a couple again." They were seen buying snacks pre-movie, and leaving in the same car after.


Here's to hoping Khloé and Tristan saw A Quiet Place just so Tristan had to sit there in awkward silence while everyone at the theater side-eyed him.

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/a20627289/khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-movie-date/


----------



## DC-Cutie

why do people think that when you have a baby you're not supposed to leave the house, get out and breath, go on dates, lunch with friends, etc?


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> why do people think that when you have a baby you're not supposed to leave the house, get out and breath, go on dates, lunch with friends, etc?



Maybe it’s more of a real people can’t get nannies and don’t have money and these rich celebrities are all free and easy not really raising their kids kinda thing.


----------



## legaldiva

This story makes me so deeply sad on a number of levels.  First, the poor baby girl whose daddy is with all these other ladies and still "with" her mom.  For Khloe who is willing to settle for a partner/father of her child like this guy.  I'm way behind on this story but I'm suddenly obsessed.  My DH keeps telling me it's normal in the sports world and that women who are with athletes just accept a level of infidelity in exchange for the lifestyle.  It reeks of desperation to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

legaldiva said:


> This story makes me so deeply sad on a number of levels.  First, the poor baby girl whose daddy is with all these other ladies and still "with" her mom.  For Khloe who is willing to settle for a partner/father of her child like this guy.  I'm way behind on this story but I'm suddenly obsessed.  My DH keeps telling me it's normal in the sports world and that women who are with athletes just accept a level of infidelity in exchange for the lifestyle.  It reeks of desperation to me.


oh, your DH is certainly right it's very normal/common.  I've always said those women will stay in relationships for money, status, shoes and handbags - no matter how unfaithful their men are.  Having low self-esteem will do that to you.


----------



## Swanky

I'm a terrible mom lol
I am NOT a homebody and couldn't wait to get out, with my baby or without for a bit when MIL was there.   I'd nurse and leave if I was able to get out w/o baby a while.
Even driving to Sonic and not getting out of my car cleared my head and made me happy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm not a mom, but I can only imagine how for the sake of sanity and just getting back to normalcy, it would be GREAT to get out of the house for a while.


----------



## Jayne1

DC-Cutie said:


> why do people think that when you have a baby you're not supposed to leave the house, get out and breath, go on dates, lunch with friends, etc?


I'm basing this on Khloe being a first time mom with a 2 week old baby.

I remember suffering from sleep deprivation because of nursing on demand. It's exhausting and overwhelming with hormonal swings and being totally responsible for a  new little life who needs constant care.

Taking a shower was a priority, not going on a lazy afternoon date with a cheating partner.

I'm not judging, just interested in the fact that she's out like normal person 2 weeks after giving birth. To her first... and the first is always the most stressful.


----------



## mkr

Well no one is breast feeding that’s for sure. They paid top dollar for those boobs and no baby will be touching them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jordin Sparks had a baby last week and was on the red carpet 72 hours later. I aint mad at that.

As for this one. That man doesn't want her. And he is going to humiliate her time and again.


----------



## pursegrl12

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jordin Sparks had a baby last week and was on the red carpet 72 hours later. I aint mad at that.
> 
> As for this one. That man doesn't want her. And he is going to humiliate her time and again.



 and I'm here for allll of it


----------



## addisonshopper

After being pregnant in what felt like FOREVER- I couldnt wait to drop the load and go breathe and be Toni again... I think people stay in the house sheltered feel the most depressed, stressed and isolated after giving birth.  My son was 2 days home from the hospital and going up to giant and mcdonalds gave me such a sigh relief . I was gone for 2 hours and I was so so happy... (i had a c-section too)

and in the GIST of things I am ok with her taking him back ( even though i think karma spun its thread quickly) its her choice, her life. Reality is MEN and WOMEN cheat and if forgiveness works for you IT WORKS FOR YOU. There are women that stay with men who do worse-  abuse, drug addicts, alcholics- etc etc...... men who dont work , men who are broke just a whole bunch of mess..

I believe Tristan to be like my ex-- he loves and adores you until you become pregnant and you become the enemy, the burden, the reason he has to grow up and become resposible..... Some men are that way and leave relationships when they have kids, because the fun is gone  the fun girl is gone...I believe Diddy to be this way too.. Reason he is not with any of his baby mothers and opted for Cassie, the moment she gets pregnant again and decides to keep the child , he is outta there..
I remember seeing an article when Lebron first went to Cleveland and they had all the players and their wives and significant others, The pic of Tristan and believe the other baby mother they were so happy and engaged  ... she becomes pregnant and he acts like a stranger to them.....
I dont think he is even remotelyy interested in a relationship with Khloe-- they way he was so out in the open with them "girls" he JDGAF at all he knows he is being watched and he did HIM...


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> And just googled him.   He looks way older than 30 in the gif.   I was thinking close to 50!


50?! Okayyyyy. lol. This guy?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

DC-Cutie said:


> why do people think that when you have a baby you're not supposed to leave the house, get out and breath, go on dates, lunch with friends, etc?


Speaking for myself, you literally can't leave the house without the baby if you are breastfeeding for ex. Leaking breast are only ever attractive to a baby and pumping your breasts publicly is not super attractive either. Clogged milk ducts is a real thing and no fun. And then there's the sleep deprivation. If you get a few hours free, there's only one thing on your mind: . Or getting that shower you should have taken the day before. I think a lot of moms simply just want to stay close to their baby all the time when they're this tiny, because this period passes so quickly.

But then most new moms maybe don't have players for baby-daddies they need to keep more tabs on than a newborn. Or need to keep their babies hidden at home so they can sell the first photos/outing to a gossip rag.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> why do people think that when you have a baby you're not supposed to leave the house, get out and breath, go on dates, lunch with friends, etc?


Because women are supposed to be perpetually stuck in 1950.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, your DH is certainly right it's very normal/common.  I've always said those women will stay in relationships for money, status, shoes and handbags - no matter how unfaithful their men are.  Having low self-esteem will do that to you.


It's sad....I watched two friends go through it with ball player husbands. I couldn't begin to understand why because both were smart women with multiple degrees behind their names who could've gone out and earned themselves a very nice lifestyle. But if they like it, I love it....wouldn't be me.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> why do people think that when you have a baby you're not supposed to leave the house, get out and breath, go on dates, lunch with friends, etc?


Oh it's definitely nice to have the luxury to get away! I had my mom helping a few hours a day so I could get out for an hour or two a few times a week, even when I was nursing. I mean he was sleeping all day anyway at that point & I'd be back in time to nurse. It was so important for my mental health. And I was not about to bring a new born out in public, especially since he was born during flu season.
I do side eye people who leave their newborns for long stretches, such as going on a "couples vacay" and leaving their newborn over night or for days. The first 3 months are known as the the "4th trimester" and they need the scent,sound and touch of their mama. Plus I didn't want to be away from my baby for long, I'd leave for an hour then rush right back lol

ETA: just read some posts above, I agree that many times when I did have my mom over, I'd just catch up on sleep or shower instead of leaving the house. But just any time to be alone for a bit was so helpful regardless of what I chose to do with that "me time."


----------



## terebina786

I'm sure child rearing is rewarding but it sure ain't for me


----------



## morgan20

Swanky said:


> I'm a terrible mom lol
> I am NOT a homebody and couldn't wait to get out, with my baby or without for a bit when MIL was there.   I'd nurse and leave if I was able to get out w/o baby a while.
> Even driving to Sonic and not getting out of my car cleared my head and made me happy.



I am a terrible mother too....when I had my daughter sixteen years ago..she was only a week old and bearing in mind it was August...the looks I got when I went shopping.  My partner worked long hours.what was I suppose to? Nah life goes on


----------



## arnott

pursegrl12 said:


> and I'm here for allll of it



I was just about to say the same thing when I scrolled down and saw your post!


----------



## mdcx

It is sad than when Khloe could be bonding with her baby(in or out of the house) she is focused on keeping her cheating man. Khloe, it will be a constant struggle. Set him loose and move on.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Well no one is breast feeding that’s for sure. They paid top dollar for those boobs and no baby will be touching them.


.

Guessing if baby had a choice of latching on to one of those K ginormous plastic things or formula/bottle from anybody else under the sun..........formula wins


----------



## VickyB

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jordin Sparks had a baby last week and was on the red carpet 72 hours later. I aint mad at that.
> 
> As for this one. That man doesn't want her. And he is going to humiliate her time and again.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ITA!


----------



## zen1965

"the day I met you my life changed. Thank you my love."

WTF
This woman really needs an intervention. Maybe her brother-in-law and her can join forces.
Seriously, getting publicly humiliated over and  over again just before giving birth no less, and the reaction is THANK YOU. This is beyond having no self-esteem, this lunacy.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> "the day I met you my life changed. Thank you my love."
> 
> WTF
> This woman really needs an intervention. Maybe her brother-in-law and her can join forces.
> Seriously, getting publicly humiliated over and  over again just before giving birth no less, and the reaction is THANK YOU. This is beyond having no self-esteem, this lunacy.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


That's an old IG post from before the public humiliation of it all....he was still cheating then though based on that video lol


----------



## zen1965

If it was an old post, anybody with half a brain and an ounce of self-respect would delete it.
Poor True. 

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> If it was an old post, anybody with half a brain and an ounce of self-respect would delete it.
> Poor True.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


Then she'd have no IG left.  I'm not going to check but she probably still has pics of all her past men up.


----------



## Pinkcooper

With my second delivery it was pretty easy and I’m pretty sure I went out with my newborn and toddler the next day to target. Going out with a newborn is way easier than a toddler! Lol


----------



## Jayne1

Pinkcooper said:


> With my second delivery it was pretty easy and I’m pretty sure I went out with my newborn and toddler the next day to target. Going out with a newborn is way easier than a toddler! Lol


True. Moms are less stressed with the second baby, according to statistics.

As someone above said, she must feel she needs to spend time baby-sitting her cheating boyfriend.


----------



## Longchamp

TT was on Road Trippin podast talking about his children.  I found a site that talked about what he says rather than the whole hour long pod.


----------



## addisonshopper

^^
the statements sound like he could careless about either child... how can you know the difference in having a boy or girl when you havent even acted like a father to your son... boy bye Tristan


----------



## mkr

I wonder why she hasn’t posted pics of the baby?  Is she waiting for a People mag cover story?  It’s been a month I think no one cares.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I wonder why she hasn’t posted pics of the baby?  Is she waiting for a People mag cover story?  It’s been a month I think no one cares.


The new "trend" on IG is to be all secretive for the first month...post a pic of the foot, the arm, back of the head, some body part....people are idiots. lol.


----------



## roses5682

berrydiva said:


> The new "trend" on IG is to be all secretive for the first month...post a pic of the foot, the arm, back of the head, some body part....people are idiots. lol.



Lmao!!! Yes so true!


----------



## Jayne1

Longchamp said:


> TT was on Road Trippin podast talking about his children.  I found a site that talked about what he says rather than the whole hour long pod.



He's sounds unbelievably dumb and totally uninterested in his children. Great combination, Khloe.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> The new "trend" on IG is to be all secretive for the first month...post a pic of the foot, the arm, back of the head, some body part....people are idiots. lol.


LOL she did that too.. a filtered pic with True's arm or something.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> The new "trend" on IG is to be all secretive for the first month...post a pic of the foot, the arm, back of the head, some body part....people are idiots. lol.


lol I'm happy to hear others are noticing this. My friends and I are always cracking up at the foot and finger shots. It's bad enough celebs do it, but now everyday women are doing it w their babies as though they are revealing some secretive grand prize. Dumbest trend


----------



## mkr

Maybe Kris is still working on the picture deal. [emoji857][emoji857][emoji857]


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mags don't even pay for those pics anymore. So I don't know what the big deal is. She posted 10,000 pics of herself cupping the baby bump. With and without clothes.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BagOuttaHell said:


> Mags don't even pay for those pics anymore. So I don't know what the big deal is. She posted 10,000 pics of herself cupping the baby bump. With and without clothes.


Khloe would have to comment on her cheater boyfriend if she's planning on presenting her baby in a paid magazine. Maybe that's being negotiated.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Mags don't even pay for those pics anymore. So I don't know what the big deal is. She posted 10,000 pics of herself cupping the baby bump. With and without clothes.


I was gonna ask this....I don't remember the last time a mag paid for one of those pics.


----------



## mdcx

Ceeyahd said:


> Khloe would have to comment on her cheater boyfriend if she's planning on presenting her baby in a paid magazine. Maybe that's being negotiated.


Yes exactly. Kris hasn't finalised the angle yet, or wrangled Tristan into begging for forgiveness on the cover of People magazine.


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> lol I'm happy to hear others are noticing this. My friends and I are always cracking up at the foot and finger shots. It's bad enough celebs do it, but now everyday women are doing it w their babies* as though they are revealing some secretive grand prize.* Dumbest trend



Really?     It's eye roll inducing enough when celebs do it!      Bah ha ha @ the bolded part!



berrydiva said:


> The new "trend" on IG is to be all secretive for the first month...post a pic of the foot, the arm, back of the head, some body part....*people are idiots. lol.*



Yep!      Good thing there is none of this nonsense with the Royals.



mkr said:


> I wonder why she hasn’t posted pics of the baby?  Is she waiting for a People mag cover story?  It’s been a month I think no one cares.



Maybe she wants to wait until the excitement over Prince Louis dies down so all the attention can be on her baby?



mdcx said:


> Yes exactly. Kris hasn't finalised the angle yet, or *wrangled Tristan into begging for forgiveness on the cover of People magazine.*


----------



## bag-princess

arnott said:


> Maybe she wants to wait until the excitement over Prince Louis dies down so all the attention can be on her baby?



i hope she ain't holding her breath!   little true will be an old woman before that happens.


----------



## mkr

arnott said:


> Maybe she wants to wait until the excitement over Prince Louis dies down so all the attention can be on her baby?



I don’t think there is any excitement over her baby.


----------



## addisonshopper

She posted and she is her fathers twin.  Awe so cute


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

arnott said:


> Maybe she wants to wait until the excitement over Prince Louis dies down so all the attention can be on her baby?



Then they will be up against Prince Harry and Meghan Markle’s wedding coverage.


----------



## White Orchid

Filtering a newborn.  I wonder why...


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I don’t think there is any excitement over her baby.


I don't think there's excitement over any celeb baby anymore, the royals included.


----------



## berrydiva

That baby is adorable.


----------



## Bentley1

Cutie.
Not a fan of the filter that gives you all those freckles & moles across your cheek. Couldn't she pick a better filter


----------



## zen1965

Sweet little thing. Looks like her dad.


----------



## berrydiva

I can't imagine there's a filter she can use that wouldn't make people complain about it....I don't get the vexed-ness caused by a snapchat filter being used on a baby.


----------



## Aimee3

I’m clearly not filter savvy...I thought they were birthmarks!!!


----------



## Bentley1

I don't care about a filter being used on a baby, I personally just don't like THIS one w the freckles and moles.
I love the bunny ears one, amongst several others, many use on their babies. I actually need to do it w my 18 mth old and save it lol it's super cute.


----------



## Bentley1

Aimee3 said:


> I’m clearly not filter savvy...I thought they were birthmarks!!!


lol exactly why I said perhaps she could have chosen a better filter? That freckle one is not the best choice, especially when you're introducing a brand new baby for the first time, some may not realize those spots on her face are part of the filter.


----------



## zen1965

I thought she had a spot of baby acne... [emoji9]

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Filtering a newborn.  I wonder why...



Sad.     So are those eyelashes real or part of the filter?


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Sad.     So are those eyelashes real or part of the filter?


I’m pretty sure it’s the filter.   Sad because it’s all over Instagram now.  You hardly ever see a baby or toddler with his/her natural face, but *especially* with this family.

Don’t get me wrong I don’t mind the *occasional* cute filter but with the K’s it’s almost as if they’re too afraid to photograph their children, sans any filter.  And I’m not the only one noticing it with them either if you look at social media and all the comments.

And like I’ve said before, even the most ordinary looking of babies can look adorable once you throw a filter on them.  Eyes are widened, eyelashes are more pronounced and the skin flawless.  They should leave it to us older women who need it more than them lol.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Cutie.
> Not a fan of the filter that gives you all those freckles & moles across your cheek. Couldn't she pick a better filter


Or no filter at all.  Most babies are cute on their own. But it's a K, so the filters must be used.


----------



## Bentley1

Jayne1 said:


> Or no filter at all.  Most babies are cute on their own. But it's a K, so the filters must be used.


Yes that would be ideal but overall I don't care how she presents her baby to the world lol


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Yes that would be ideal but overall I don't care how she presents her baby to the world lol


Agreed.


----------



## shay3272




----------



## pixiejenna

Khloegore wouldn't dare post a unedited picture of herself you can't expect her to post a unaltered picture of true. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> Khloegore wouldn't dare post a unedited picture of herself you can't expect her to post a unaltered picture of true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



maybe the baby should have been called “mirage”


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> maybe the baby should have been called “mirage”


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

True is such a stupid name lol 
Cute baby tho!


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> Filtering a newborn.  I wonder why...


Kim does that too, and in her thread I asked the same question and people answered because why not


----------



## berrydiva

Isn't the purpose of using snapchat to also use the filters? That's kind of part of the "fun" of it, no?


----------



## kkfiregirl

Not if it’s the first time people are seeing your baby. That’s not ‘fun’ at all.


----------



## Irishgal

None of us (thankfully) share a brain with any of the Kardashians so we will never know the logic behind the Snapchat filter use. If that’s they way she wants to do it so be it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

kkfiregirl said:


> Not if it’s the first time people are seeing your baby. That’s not ‘fun’ at all.



I agree, it seems like you’re trying to improve them [emoji17]


----------



## mkr

Snap filters are basically photoshop. They love photoshop. Infants don’t always have perfect complexions so snap does the trick. 

I played with filters once. I’m 55 and looked 25. It was impressive.


----------



## shay3272

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-permalink="" data-instgrm-version="8" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div><p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;"><a href="" style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none;" target="_blank">A post shared by The Shade Room (@theshaderoom)</a> on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2018-05-21T15:27:58+00:00">May 21, 2018 at 8:27am PDT</time></p></div></blockquote> <script async defer src="//www.instagram.com/embed.js"></script>


----------



## mkr

Oops pocket post.


----------



## berrydiva

Their low levels of self-esteem is saddening...destroying your body to get men you fetishize is just sad. Kim, Kylie and Khloe have such deformed backsides.


----------



## YSoLovely

"Working out" in Cavs socks so all the instathots, bartenders and working girls know Tristan is hers and hers and hers and hers, too


----------



## DC-Cutie

literally looks like she's cupping a bag of hard cement!


----------



## berrydiva

She's taking Ls all around. The comments in that Shaderoom post are wild.

Why don't they buy thighs to match? Cardi B called them out with their thighs not matching their ridiculous butt and now all of a sudden, she and Kim are working on their thighs and butt matching. lol

ETA: this comment took me out broke_homie_rich_Your surgeon got muscle memory


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> She's taking Ls all around. The comments in that Shaderoom post are wild.
> 
> Why don't they buy thighs to match? Cardi B called them out with their thighs not matching their ridiculous butt and now all of a sudden, she and Kim are working on their thighs and butt matching. lol


you gotta work on thighs BEFORE you get the butt.  but they too busy getting sucked, tucked and plumped.

Like I said, Kourt is the one with the cute tush


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> you gotta work on thighs BEFORE you get the butt.  but they too busy getting sucked, tucked and plumped.
> 
> Like I said, Kourt is the one with the cute tush


You can't pay to be built like a 1/2 a brick house and want to be a skinny model everywhere else. Looks a mess.

Kourt kept it cute and unbothered.


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> you gotta work on thighs BEFORE you get the butt.  but they too busy getting sucked, tucked and plumped.
> 
> Like I said, Kourt is the one with the cute tush



They probably took the fat from her thighs to make her butt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> They probably took the fat from her thighs to make her butt.


nah, that butt came from some injections


----------



## mkr

DC-Cutie said:


> nah, that butt came from some injections



Yes, fat injections.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Yes, fat injections.


I think her butt, Kim and Kylie Katfish comes from Sculprtra injections


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> I think her butt, Kim and Kylie Katfish comes from Sculprtra injections


Terrible endorsement for the Sculprtra product...just throw it all away.


----------



## Lounorada

Khlogres a$$ is like a lump of concrete and it looks as bad as Kims, if not worse.


----------



## mkr

Khloé kept her body pretty together while pregnant other than her butt.   Kim gained in every nook and cranny.


----------



## mdcx

What are these girls going to do when the days comes and their bodies are not "hot" anymore? It just seems so weird that so much of their focus is on their bodies. I know it's their "job" etc. 
I just foresee a future of "I'm a hot grandma" posts.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Khloé kept her body pretty together while pregnant other than her butt.   Kim gained in every nook and cranny.


Well to be fair, Kim did have a medical condition so she really couldn't avoid that..


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Well to be fair, Kim did have a medical condition so she really couldn't avoid that..[/
> What was her condition?


----------



## mleleigh

She had pre-eclampsia - makes you retain a lot of water.


----------



## pukasonqo

here it is
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/preeclampsia/symptoms-causes/syc-20355745

sudden weight gain and swelling are not considered a sign of pre eclampsia 
couldn’t find anything about fluid retention
but i am a cynic...


----------



## peppermintpatty

It's like most of them just went from being as normal as the Kardashians could be, and then the next thing we know big lips, big butts, and their workouts for their revenge bodies. What revenge??? You cheated with your guy, then he cheated on you, and that still isn't enough for you to figure out to walk away. Then once again we are back to being obsessed with our body again!!! Cray Cray!!!! How about you think about somebody beside yourself. How about you take a good look in the mirror and realize you look ridiculous. How about putting your kids first. How about setting an example and being a positive role model for you kids. A sex tape and luck got them going, some of them have some good business sense. In the long run their low self esteem and their insecurities will become more and more obvious and then maybe people won't give them all of this attention for such atrocious behavior. Can you even imagine one of them being your mom??!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Things sure are slow on the K front. I wonder what hair brained scheme Kris is plotting for their come back?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I swear I saw somewhere on some foreign TV show that she and Tristan are getting married? There could most likely have been something lost in translation though


----------



## Ceeyahd

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I swear I saw somewhere on some foreign TV show that she and Tristan are getting married? There could most likely have been something lost in translation though



She's a fool in many ways, but to ever marry this guy would be the most foolish.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

You guys really should try to keep up  
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ARRY-Tristan-Thompson-cheated-five-women.html

*Khloe Kardashian 'wants to MARRY' Tristan Thompson... even though he cheated on her with at least five women*
By Heidi Parker For Dailymail.com

PUBLISHED: 17:26 BST, 23 May 2018 | UPDATED: 19:23 BST, 23 May 2018

Khloe Kardashian wants to marry Tristan Thompson 'eventually.'

The Keeping Up With The Kardashians star's partner cheated on her with at least five women before she gave birth to their daughter True, but they seem to have worked things out.

A source told People magazine: 'She is doing great. She seems happier and happier every day ... She wants her family to be together ... He has been very apologetic. Khloe wants to get married eventually, but there are no serious wedding talks yet.'


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Wow. If that’s true, she’s pathetic. Talk about low self esteem!


----------



## pukasonqo

mindy621_xoxo said:


> Wow. If that’s true, she’s pathetic. Talk about low self esteem!



koko’s whole persona revolves around being married or being with a guy


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> koko’s whole persona revolves around being married or being with a guy




EXACTLY!!!  And it’s all about winning with these women! She would be stupid enough to marry him.


----------



## mkr

I don’t think he’s asking.


----------



## terebina786

She'll dump him if the Cavs lose the Eastern Conference Finals.   Lebron's either going to high tail it out of Cleveland to a team that deserves him or the Cavs will get rid of Tristan (unlikely though) and he'll go somewhere to become a bench warmer and fade into obscurity.  Regardless, he won't be part of an "it" team and she'll have no use for him... Just like what happened to Lamar.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> I don’t think he’s asking.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I don’t think he’s asking.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> She'll dump him if the Cavs lose the Eastern Conference Finals.   Lebron's either going to high tail it out of Cleveland to a team that deserves him or the Cavs will get rid of Tristan (unlikely though) and he'll go somewhere to become a bench warmer and fade into obscurity.  Regardless, he won't be part of an "it" team and she'll have no use for him... Just like what happened to Lamar.



Didn’t she put up with Lamar for  like a hundred years?  She only left him after he wouldn’t stop partying and women over and over and over. And over.


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> Didn’t she put up with Lamar for  like a hundred years?  She only left him after he wouldn’t stop partying and women over and over and over. And over.


Yeah but they were already married.  It'll be easier to just dump Tristan once he becomes useless.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> I don’t think he’s asking.








#DEAD!!!!


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> Yeah but they were already married.  It'll be easier to just dump Tristan once he becomes useless.



What use is he?


----------



## terebina786

mkr said:


> What use is he?


He's on a top basketball team. It gives him notoriety and by default makes her apart of something, that's why she's showing up to all the playoff games now.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tristan was alreay useless.  You gotta be to leave a pregnant woman, to only cheat on the next pregnant woman


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> Tristan was alreay useless.  You gotta be to leave a pregnant woman, to only cheat on the next pregnant woman


----------



## Longchamp

She has showed up at all the home playoff games these last 2 series.  Smiling and signing autographs from stupid people that would want her autograph. 
She has been spotted out and about at multiple places. Most of the times unbothered as we don't care about her.

Lebron looks tired and old. I'm not sure where he will end up after this season. But the finals is like adding a whole season on at the end. Not sure how many more miles that he has left on his tires.  We'll miss him if he leaves.
If he stays, it will be that TT and others were sacrificed in a trade to get a  better player for Lebron.  TT's visibility will diminish greatly.  I'm hoping he's traded to the Brooklyn Nets, Memphis Grizzlies or the Minnesota Timberwolves. He will become a nobody.


----------



## mkr

I think she goes to all his games so he can’t leave with his side chicks.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> I think she goes to all his games so he can’t leave with his side chicks.


I can't imagine she's leaving with him...they shower, do press Q&A and all sorts of other things before they leave. Those groupies will hang around for hours, usually the WAGs go home before the players.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> I can't imagine she's leaving with him...they shower, do press Q&A and all sorts of other things before they leave. Those groupies will hang around for hours, usually the WAGs go home before the players.


oh you'd be surprised.  You know Jackie Christie was notorious for hanging out before during and after games to make sure her man came home.  on ALL games, home and away.

But Khloe doesn't have that kind of energy.


----------



## mkr

Khloé is probably dumb enough to trust him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Khloe is that one girlfriend we all have who has a man that ain't worth the time of day, but continually puts all of her effort into him.  Only to continually get sh*tted on.  The one you just have to look at like


----------



## CeeJay

Go Celtics!!!


----------



## CeeJay

DC-Cutie said:


> Khloe is that one girlfriend we all have who has a man that ain't worth the time of day, but continually puts all of her effort into him.  Only to continually get sh*tted on.  The one you just have to look at like


For sure; what a fool .. and who is god's name would want her freakin' autograph!?!?!


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I think she goes to all his games so he can’t leave with his side chicks.




THIS!!!!!   she can't even be home with the baby because she is too busy trying to block these women!


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> oh you'd be surprised.  You know Jackie Christie was notorious for hanging out before during and after games to make sure her man came home.  on ALL games, home and away.
> 
> But Khloe doesn't have that kind of energy.


Oh yeah there are definitely those who do wait around and their man cheating anyway...smh.


----------



## Longchamp

Savannah, LBJ's wife hangs around IF she goes to the game. She usually has the boys with her.
The boys hang out with him in the LR after the game.
Then they go home together. 

KK used to wait for TT pre baby.  She has posted pix of her n him after the game in the VIP garage area in the winter wearing fur coats.


I thought I should use a green throw up monster to show my hate for the Celtics.  
No worries Celtic fans, Kyrie is a Derrick Rose in the making. (sorry to stray off topic.)


----------



## terebina786

Longchamp said:


> Savannah, LBJ's wife hangs around IF she goes to the game. She usually has the boys with her.
> The boys hang out with him in the LR after the game.
> Then they go home together.
> 
> KK used to wait for TT pre baby.  She has posted pix of her n him after the game in the VIP garage area in the winter wearing fur coats.
> 
> 
> I thought I should use a green throw up monster to show my hate for the Celtics.
> No worries Celtic fans, *Kyrie is a Derrick Rose in the making*. (sorry to stray off topic.)



Right??? It must be killing his soul that he went to a team to be a "solo" star and they don't even need him!


----------



## Bentley1

mkr said:


> I don’t think he’s asking.



Seriously


----------



## Longchamp

terebina786 said:


> Right??? It must be killing his soul that he went to a team to be a "solo" star and they don't even need him!


Well that and he's injury prone.
He didn't come to CLE to sit with his team on the bench. Celtics didn't want all the boos and the distraction.


----------



## White Orchid

Longchamp said:


> Savannah, LBJ's wife hangs around IF she goes to the game. She usually has the boys with her.
> The boys hang out with him in the LR after the game.
> Then they go home together.
> 
> KK used to wait for TT pre baby.  She has posted pix of her n him after the game in the VIP garage area in the winter wearing fur coats.
> 
> 
> I thought I should use a green throw up monster to show my hate for the Celtics.
> No worries Celtic fans, Kyrie is a Derrick Rose in the making. (sorry to stray off topic.)


This bish got all the tea eh?


----------



## White Orchid

CeeJay said:


> For sure; what a fool .. and who is god's name would want her freakin' autograph!?!?!


Someone whose shoe size matches their IQ?


----------



## baglover1973

ugh just looked on People and her and kylie posted pics of their after baby  bellies.....so freakng ridiculous.   PHOTOSHOPPED to the nines....who do they really think they fooling at this point?   I could care less what my tummy looked like 6 weeks after I had a baby, but it looked better than either of them and without photoshop.....


----------



## bag-princess

Oh I’m sure he plans to file the paperwork any day now! [emoji41] 

——–


Khloe Kardashian Has Sole Custody of Her Baby with Tristan Thompson ... For Now




Maybe Khloe forgave Tristan Thompson, maybe she didn’t. Whatever the status of their relationship following his cheating scandal, she’s got sole custody of their baby daughter, True Thompson.

She gave birth to True on April 12 in Cleveland, Ohio, and according to Ohio’s child custody laws, Khloe currently has sole custody of her baby. According to Ohio law, if the parents are unmarried when the child is born, the mother has sole custody. The father must file with the court to establish paternity, custody/shared-parenting, and/or visitation rights, which would also make Tristan an equal legal guardian.

The law states:

"Under Ohio law, when it comes to child custody rights, an unmarried mother who gives birth to a child is automatically the sole residential parent and legal custodian of the child until a court makes a formal Court Order stating something else. This means that the unmarried mother does not need to file anything with anyone to legally establish the fact that she has sole custody of the child.  This also means  that until a Court legally “recognizes” the unmarried father as the child’s father, the father has no legally enforceable rights regarding the child, including but not limited to Parenting Time (Visitation). However, without obtaining some type of child support Order, whether it comes from the Child Support Enforcement Agency, or from a Court, the unmarried mother will not be able to force the father to provide her any type of support whatsoever."









http://www.bravotv.com/personal-spa...-her-baby?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_PersonalSpace_Celeb


----------



## berrydiva

Why are these people so obsessed with the custody of their baby? There seems to be an article about this every other day.


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> Oh I’m sure he plans to file the paperwork any day now! [emoji41]


----------



## Jayne1

baglover1973 said:


> ugh just looked on People and her and kylie posted pics of their after baby  bellies.....so freakng ridiculous.   PHOTOSHOPPED to the nines....who do they really think they fooling at this point?   I could care less what my tummy looked like 6 weeks after I had a baby, but it looked better than either of them and without photoshop.....


People? They are sinking really low.


----------



## lanasyogamama

You guys, maybe he can't find a pen.  Geez.


----------



## pixiejenna

Guess that’s why she stayed in Ohio to have her kid after the cheating scandal “broke” she can remain the sole guardian without having to go to court. Boy ain’t filing anything he doesn’t care about his other kid why would he start to care about this one.


----------



## Addicted to bags

pixiejenna said:


> Guess that’s why she stayed in Ohio to have her kid after the cheating scandal “broke” she can remain the sole guardian without having to go to court. Boy ain’t filing anything he doesn’t care about his other kid why would he start to care about this one.


Money? I can see him asking for support if he has joint custody and his basketball career is down the toilet. Is there a time limit he can file?


----------



## sparkleswirl

bag-princess said:


> Oh I’m sure he plans to file the paperwork any day now! [emoji41]
> 
> ——–
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Has Sole Custody of Her Baby with Tristan Thompson ... For Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Khloe forgave Tristan Thompson, maybe she didn’t. Whatever the status of their relationship following his cheating scandal, she’s got sole custody of their baby daughter, True Thompson.
> 
> She gave birth to True on April 12 in Cleveland, Ohio, and according to Ohio’s child custody laws, Khloe currently has sole custody of her baby. According to Ohio law, if the parents are unmarried when the child is born, the mother has sole custody. The father must file with the court to establish paternity, custody/shared-parenting, and/or visitation rights, which would also make Tristan an equal legal guardian.
> 
> The law states:
> 
> "Under Ohio law, when it comes to child custody rights, an unmarried mother who gives birth to a child is automatically the sole residential parent and legal custodian of the child until a court makes a formal Court Order stating something else. This means that the unmarried mother does not need to file anything with anyone to legally establish the fact that she has sole custody of the child.  This also means  that until a Court legally “recognizes” the unmarried father as the child’s father, the father has no legally enforceable rights regarding the child, including but not limited to Parenting Time (Visitation). However, without obtaining some type of child support Order, whether it comes from the Child Support Enforcement Agency, or from a Court, the unmarried mother will not be able to force the father to provide her any type of support whatsoever."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bravotv.com/personal-spa...-her-baby?cid=soc_fb_RHOC_PersonalSpace_Celeb



Now this explains why she stayed in Ohio to give birth & remains there. She wants custody and doesn’t want to be deemed as leaving the residence and therefore not giving the birth Father Time to see the child, claim it is his, etc.  

_If_ this is her reasoning for staying in Ohio for a reasonable amount of time, then well played Koko


----------



## sparkleswirl

Addicted to bags said:


> Money? I can see him asking for support if he has joint custody and his basketball career is down the toilet. Is there a time limit he can file?


There is a statue of limitations for claiming a child is yours. In Ohio the man cannot bring it to court later than five years after the child reaches the age of eighteen. 

As for the money part, this is referencing that the mother cannot make the birth father pay her for child support if she doesn’t claim him as the father


----------



## berrydiva

Addicted to bags said:


> Money? I can see him asking for support if he has joint custody and his basketball career is down the toilet. Is there a time limit he can file?


He has one of the most insane contracts and basketball money isn't like football.  I don't see him going broke anytime soon.


----------



## Grande Latte

pixiejenna said:


> Guess that’s why she stayed in Ohio to have her kid after the cheating scandal “broke” she can remain the sole guardian without having to go to court. Boy ain’t filing anything he doesn’t care about his other kid why would he start to care about this one.



Money. The Kardashians are loaded, everyone of them. Does this guy even have a career now? It's so sad that the baby was just born, and now this mess. I do like the baby name though. True.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Guess that’s why she stayed in Ohio to have her kid after the cheating scandal “broke” she can remain the sole guardian without having to go to court. *Boy ain’t filing anything he doesn’t care about his other kid why would he start to care about this one.*



Does his other baby mother have full custody of his other kid?


----------



## katie1221

Grande Latte said:


> Money. The Kardashians are loaded, everyone of them. Does this guy even have a career now? It's so sad that the baby was just born, and now this mess. I do like the baby name though. True.



He does have a career, the Cavs are heading to the NBA finals. He’s in the 3rd year of a 5 year deal with Cleveland that’s guaranteed for $82 mil. He’s not hurting for money at all.


----------



## bag-princess

katie1221 said:


> He does have a career, the Cavs are heading to the NBA finals. He’s in the 3rd year of a 5 year deal with Cleveland that’s guaranteed for $82 mil. He’s not hurting for money at all.




I had to giggle at the “does he even have a career” question knowing this!! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## berrydiva

Grande Latte said:


> Money. The Kardashians are loaded, everyone of them. *Does this guy even have a career now?* It's so sad that the baby was just born, and now this mess. I do like the baby name though. True.


This guy is on his way to trying to get a second championship ring with a fully guaranteed contract. He has 2 more years left to play with the Cavs before he becomes a free agent...there'll be a team in need that will pick him up and if he gets that second ring, he can command another nice contract.


----------



## Longchamp

berrydiva said:


> This guy is on his way to trying to get a second championship ring with a fully guaranteed contract. He has 2 more years left to play with the Cavs before he becomes a free agent...there'll be a team in need that will pick him up and if he gets that second ring, he can command another nice contract.


Don't believe that. We tried to trade him in the last big trade and no one wanted him.
mostly because of his contract.  He is going to want more in 2 years. He played well last series but  Cavs have played 100 games this year.   He has been inconsistent bordering on bad up until now.


----------



## berrydiva

Longchamp said:


> Don't believe that. We tried to trade him in the last big trade and no one wanted him.
> mostly because of his contract.  He is going to want more in 2 years. He played well last series but  Cavs have played 100 games this year.   He has been inconsistent bordering on bad up until now.


See..I don't think he'll want more...I just think he'll try to command a nice contract from a team in need with the money to spend (like my poor long suffering Knicks ) and be happy. Teams like my sad sad Knicks, Lakers or 76ers have the money to spend because of the market but also have the need...that's the type of squad I think he'll end up on especially if he gets a second ring...they all like shiny things. I feel like he knows wanting more is out of the question but he can get $20M/2y with a second ring in those type of markets as they're rebuilding.

ETA: Congrats to your Cavs btw. I'm sick of seeing them but I do like watching Lebron play...that jump guard block he had in the last game, that basically won the game,  was quintessential street bball that I grew up loving.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

2nd championship ring?

I don't know about that just yet.


----------



## knasarae

I'd just like to say I'm so proud of my Cleveland Lebrons.  I honestly didn't expect them to make it out of the first round.


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> I'd just like to say I'm so proud of my *Cleveland Lebrons*.  I honestly didn't expect them to make it out of the first round.



LOL! I'm nervous for tonight.


----------



## VickyB

Wow! Go Dubs!!!!
What an amazing game played by both teams. This is going to be another  terrific match up!
Ooops , Tristen lost his cool and got ejected.

I saw something where he state the whole Kloeger drama has exhausted him. Did anybody else see that?

Lots of celebs at the game but no Ks.


----------



## mkr

You’d be exhausted too if you had that many side pieces.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> You’d be exhausted too if you had that many side pieces.


----------



## knasarae

JR!!!! Why, JR, WHY???!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!


----------



## terebina786

knasarae said:


> JR!!!! Why, JR, WHY???!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!



I lost my DAMN mind when that happened.  Also, Tristan got ejected near the end of OT.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cleveland can't say a word if Lebron leaves again. That man put his life into that game.


----------



## Luvbolide

terebina786 said:


> I lost my DAMN mind when that happened.  Also, Tristan got ejected near the end of OT.



Losing Thompson didn't have an effect on the game, the Cavs were already done for.  But JR's play on the other hand...thank you, thank you, thank you.  Go Dubs!!

And in fairness, LeBron played a hell of a game.  (But those shorts...LOL!!)


----------



## CeeJay

According to the Daily Fail, Kris is saying that Khloe is moving back to LA .. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lowing-cheat-scandal-reveals-Kris-Jenner.html


----------



## White Orchid

CeeJay said:


> According to the Daily Fail, Kris is saying that Khloe is moving back to LA ..
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lowing-cheat-scandal-reveals-Kris-Jenner.html


Commiserations


----------



## terebina786

Luvbolide said:


> Losing Thompson didn't have an effect on the game, the Cavs were already done for.  But JR's play on the other hand...thank you, thank you, thank you.  Go Dubs!!
> 
> And in fairness, LeBron played a hell of a game.  (But those shorts...LOL!!)



I actually liked LeBron’s outfit! Lol... he looked fine as hell walking out of that post game interview with his man-bag and sunglasses [emoji7]


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> I actually liked LeBron’s outfit! Lol... he looked fine as hell walking out of that post game interview with his man-bag and sunglasses [emoji7]



Word


----------



## Luvbolide

terebina786 said:


> I actually liked LeBron’s outfit! Lol... he looked fine as hell walking out of that post game interview with his man-bag and sunglasses [emoji7]




I have to admit that I chuckled when he put on his shades (indoors at night!), grabbed his purse and stomped off!  Those reporters were ridiculous!   Secretly, I am disappointed that he wasn't carrying a 50 cm croc Birkin like Pharrell does.

Wonder what he will show up in tomorrow.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What bag was he carrying? Looked gorgeous and loved th color.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

meluvs2shop said:


> What bag was he carrying? Looked gorgeous and loved th color.


I forget the brand but it's a $41k alligator bag. I can't even afford to look at it lol


----------



## mdcx

Khloe is moving back to LA - shocker!


----------



## Yoshi1296

meluvs2shop said:


> What bag was he carrying? Looked gorgeous and loved th color.



It’s from Thom Browne. Same designer as the suit.


----------



## Luvbolide

Turns out that LeBron has a tradition of buying his teammates suits to wear during the playoffs.  Not to wear on the plane, but when walking into the arena.  I only saw his suit, but they all had grey ones on.  He got each guy 3 suits, in various shades of grey, along with accessories.  Guess he is the only one who got a purse though!  So expect grey suits tomorrow.  Wonder if he got shorts for each of his suits!


----------



## DC-Cutie

terebina786 said:


> I actually liked LeBron’s outfit! Lol... he looked fine as hell walking out of that post game interview with his man-bag and sunglasses [emoji7]


my mom said 'take away the expensive outift, Lebron looked like a single mom fed up with her baby daddy walking out of a room'


----------



## tweegy

DC-Cutie said:


> my mom said 'take away the expensive outift, Lebron looked like a single mom fed up with her baby daddy walking out of a room'



Lmao!!!


----------



## knasarae

DC-Cutie said:


> my mom said 'take away the expensive outift, Lebron looked like a single mom fed up with her baby daddy walking out of a room'



Hilarious!!! [emoji23]

I understand the frustration of losing in that way and then having the same question asked to you repeatedly, just with slightly different wording.  But he’s been around long enough... I would’ve just looked away and said “Next question please” lol


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> my mom said 'take away the expensive outift, Lebron looked like a single mom fed up with her baby daddy walking out of a room'



Omg this is too funny!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

A single possum mom?  Honestly, I don't really pay much attention to basket ball unless it's dating a Kardashian but I thought this pic/comment was hilarious. On youtube I saw the same in a vid but it had the names of some of the other players written on the pups.


----------



## mkr

So what does Cleveland think LeBron will do if they lose tonight?


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> So what does Cleveland think LeBron will do if they lose tonight?


I wish both teams could lose tonight. lol. I'll take a Cavs loss though so this series can wrap up fast (sorry Cavs fans)....I'm just tired of seeing them both play each other.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I wish both teams could lose tonight. lol. I'll take a Cavs loss though so this series can wrap up fast (sorry Cavs fans)....I'm just tired of seeing them both play each other.


I'm literally just tired of looking at Stephanie's face so I hope this ends tonight too.


----------



## knasarae

I want it to be over as well.. and this is coming from a Cavs fan.  I think Lebron will leave again also.


----------



## Luvbolide

Okay, not trying to be obtuse but sincerely asking - sick of both teams because it has been the same 2 for 4 seasons?  Full disclosure, I am a major Dubs fan so love watching them play.  Is it because we have won too much and someone else should?!?  I can't even ask my friends because we are all fans - LOL!!

And I agree, I fully expect LeBron to hit the road again.  Hopefully not to more possum babies to carry!


----------



## berrydiva

Luvbolide said:


> Okay, not trying to be obtuse but sincerely asking - sick of both teams because it has been the same 2 for 4 seasons?  Full disclosure, I am a major Dubs fan so love watching them play.  Is it because we have won too much and someone else should?!?  I can't even ask my friends because we are all fans - LOL!!
> 
> And I agree, I fully expect LeBron to hit the road again.  Hopefully not to more possum babies to carry!


For me, I think the team that deserves to be there should be there, doesn't matter if it's 4 times straight or 10 times straight.  However, watching these 2 teams for 4 seasons is becoming exhausting and makes the sport not interesting. I'm also coming from the era of watching the Bulls make multiple appearances so it's not so much about the Cavs or GS in particular as much as it is about both the teams. You start to wonder how much is about ratings and ref calls in favor of both teams throughout the season.


----------



## VickyB

Go Dubs!!!!! I never tire of them winning! They are poetry in motion!

Re LeBron, he's looking mighty PO'd right now.  He'll be outta Cleveland like a bat outta hell.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

VickyB said:


> Go Dubs!!!!! I never tire of them winning! They are poetry in motion!
> 
> Re LeBron, he's looking mighty PO'd right now.  He'll be outta Cleveland like a bat outta hell.




Yep!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

berrydiva said:


> For me, I think the team that deserves to be there should be there, doesn't matter if it's 4 times straight or 10 times straight.  However, watching these 2 teams for 4 seasons is becoming exhausting and makes the sport not interesting. I'm also coming from the era of watching the Bulls make multiple appearances so it's not so much about the Cavs or GS in particular as much as it is about both the teams. You start to wonder how much is about ratings and ref calls in favor of both teams throughout the season.




Thank you for your thoughts on this, I really appreciate it!  I can see your point, though I must admit that I enjoy watching the Dubs play very much.  They always seem to be enjoying themselves, and I particularly love watching Steph, who plays with such joy.

Next year will be interesting, as so many teams are trying to build Warrior-proof teams.  It will be interesting to see where LeBron ends up and what some of the other teams look like.


----------



## mkr

Dang what’s Khloé gotta do to get people to talk about her?  Tristan has 5 side pieces and we’re talking about basketball. [emoji23]


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Dang what’s Khloé gotta do to get people to talk about her?  Tristan has 5 side pieces and we’re talking about basketball. [emoji23]


So true! lol

Kim is going to reign supreme while her sisters fade away.


----------



## TC1

She's even been posting pics of the baby and no one cares


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Dang what’s Khloé gotta do to get people to talk about her?  Tristan has 5 side pieces and we’re talking about basketball. [emoji23]


----------



## Luvbolide

mkr said:


> Dang what’s Khloé gotta do to get people to talk about her?  Tristan has 5 side pieces and we’re talking about basketball. [emoji23]




Ok, I will stop!!

Five?!?!  Seriously?!?!


----------



## mkr

Luvbolide said:


> Ok, I will stop!!
> 
> Five?!?!  Seriously?!?!



You don’t have to stop.  I was just throwing shade at Khloé. Carry on. 

Did LeBron say what he wants to do yet?


----------



## knasarae

mkr said:


> You don’t have to stop.  I was just throwing shade at Khloé. Carry on.
> 
> Did LeBron say what he wants to do yet?


Not yet.. most think he's going to the Lakers.


----------



## Luvbolide

mkr said:


> You don’t have to stop.  I was just throwing shade at Khloé. Carry on.
> 
> Did LeBron say what he wants to do yet?




To be completely honest, I am not a LeBron fan, in spite of his immense talent.  (I am, however, a HUGE Steph Curry fan - LOL!!)  I will be happy to forget LeBron until he makes a decision on what he plans to do next.  There is a bunch of stuff on the web this afternoon about his eldest son committing to a high school in the LA area, though the school says this is the first they have heard of it.  So it may well be the Lakers, also hear quite a bit about Philadelphia.  I haven't a clue, it will be interesting to see who can afford him and who feels that he will fit in well with the team.  Fortunately, he definitely would not fit in on the Warriors, so he won't be coming here - except to go out to dinner, which he loves to do in SF!

Okay, truly I am done talking hoops on this thread!

Also interested in seeing what is next for Khloe ... and Tristan - LOL!!


----------



## VickyB

I'll bring us back to Khloeger.

Did anybody besides me bust a gut laughing when Khloeger reported that she was back to her pre baby size four body???


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> I'll bring us back to Khloeger.
> 
> Did anybody besides me bust a gut laughing when Khloeger reported that she was back to her pre baby size four body???



Has she been posting pictures of her revenge body?


----------



## VickyB

arnott said:


> Has she been posting pictures of her revenge body?


Yes!!! And they are beyond fake!!!!!!


----------



## gillianna

She needs her revenge body.... time to look for a new ball player once she moves back home.


----------



## mkr

IF she moves back home...


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought she already moved back home. Besides she’s got to get in shape for when ever she decides to stop pretending that she has a actual relationship with Tristan.


----------



## mkr

She was in pics in Cleveland last week. Although she gets her revenge body at the dentist in Calabasas.


----------



## Cocoabean

VickyB said:


> I'll bring us back to Khloeger.
> 
> Did anybody besides me bust a gut laughing when Khloeger reported that she was back to her pre baby size four body???



Size four at Chicos? Where my size 10 body fits in their size 1?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cocoabean said:


> Size four at Chicos? Where my size 10 body fits in their size 1?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## myown

thanks DM for the closeup


----------



## mkr

They kinda look like human beings without all the photoshop.  Is it me or do they both look awful?  
Wow look how small Kim's upper lip is.

Pray for the kids y'all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Mess!  but that's how you start to look when your men ain't ish and you've completely transformed your face


----------



## berrydiva

Those babies are cute. No comment on Kim and Khloe.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Those babies are cute. No comment on Kim and Khloe.


Enough said


----------



## bag-princess

Cocoabean said:


> Size four at Chicos? Where my size 10 body fits in their size 1?



Daaaaamn!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> They kinda look like human beings without all the photoshop.  Is it me or do they both look awful?
> Wow look how small Kim's upper lip is.
> 
> Pray for the kids y'all.


They both look terrible.


----------



## White Orchid

There’s a video of them all at Khloe’s party I think and Kim is laughing asking Tristan (in the background cackling away with his smug a$$) to unblock her.  Reminder: Kim is almost 40 years of age and a grown a$$ woman.  This whole family is so eff’d up.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> There’s a video of them all at Khloe’s party I think and Kim is laughing asking Tristan (in the background cackling away with his smug a$$) to unblock her.  Reminder: Kim is almost 40 years of age and a grown a$$ woman.  This whole family is so eff’d up.





I thought this was a crazy joke or rumor- didn’t see a video but read about it happening!  I can’t wait to see what PMK is cooking up to get rid of Tristan’s sorry behind!  Not that Khloe doesn’t deserve her just desserts!


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> I thought this was a crazy joke or rumor- didn’t see a video but read about it happening!  I can’t wait to see what PMK is cooking up to get rid of Tristan’s sorry behind!  Not that Khloe doesn’t deserve her just desserts!


Oh it’s real alright.  Sadly.


----------



## arnott

Kim's forehead looks darker than the rest of her face.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Oh it’s real alright.  Sadly.




That obnoxious shrieking,  "Wait, you guys!!   Whaaaaaat?!"


----------



## mkr

I'm noticing that their parties are getting waayy less extra and over the top.  Did E! lower the budget since they don't have good ratings?  Where are the parties at the basketball stadium and and where are all the expensive decorations?  This looks like a party at my house.


----------



## mdcx

Eww, is his infidelity while Khloe was pregnant with his child just a joke to them?


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> Eww, is his infidelity while Khloe was pregnant with his child just a joke to them?


Seems like they're just making light of the fact that Tristan had blocked Kim....I don't see where in that IG post they're finding his infidelity a joke.


----------



## VickyB

mdcx said:


> Eww, is his infidelity while Khloe was pregnant with his child just a joke to them?



It depends on which day you ask them. Even they recognize that Khloe is no prize and her finding any man at all to stay with her is likely impossible. Lamar cheated on her, Tristan is cheating on her(I don't believe for one sec that he has given up his sides of fries). Khloe probably realizes that she doesn't attract the best men and that is why she begged Tristan to stay with her.

On another note, I saw an episode of the show from 2015. Khloe has done so much to her face and yet she still is so ugly. She really does look like her father - the bio one, not Bob Kardashian.


----------



## mdcx

VickyB said:


> It depends on which day you ask them. Even they recognize that Khloe is no prize and her finding any man at all to stay with her is likely impossible. Lamar cheated on her, Tristan is cheating on her(I don't believe for one sec that he has given up his sides of fries). Khloe probably realizes that she doesn't attract the best men and that is why she begged Tristan to stay with her.
> 
> On another note, I saw an episode of the show from 2015. Khloe has done so much to her face and yet she still is so ugly. She really does look like her father - the bio one, not Bob Kardashian.



It just seems so wrong to be laughing it up with the guy who hurt your sister (and niece) so much. 

I guess Kim thinks if Khloe is okay with it then everything's hunky dory? 

I agree, Tristan is certainly not being faithful to her all of a sudden now. Just more careful.


----------



## VickyB

mdcx said:


> It just seems so wrong to be laughing it up with the guy who hurt your sister (and niece) so much.
> 
> I guess Kim thinks if Khloe is okay with it then everything's hunky dory?
> 
> I agree, Tristan is certainly not being faithful to her all of a sudden now. Just more careful.



ITA!!


----------



## berrydiva

Yall sound like teenagers.  I'm sure Jay-Z, Bey and Solange laugh about the elevator incident.  Sometimes when you do something in a protective moment for your family, you're able to laugh about it but it doesn't mean that you're laughing at the situation.


----------



## Irishgal

I don’t think she’s ugly. Her wanna be tough girl game, her desperation and all the procedures have made her very unattractive.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kim can't judge anyone's relationship. So yes, laugh and make jokes.


----------



## Bentley1

Her baby is the spitting image of Tristan


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t think anyone in this family really gives much thought to spouses/partners cheating. It’s something that they consider a normal part of life. Khlogore for whatever reason wants to pretend that they’re in a relationship and he’s being faithful to her that’s her choice. So they’re going to go along with what she wants to make her happy.


----------



## Caz71

No wonder she into sportsmen. They make a killing! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DC-Cutie

Caz71 said:


> No wonder she into sportsmen. They make a killing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


uh, you late.  that's why she's with the ballers.


----------



## mkr

She’s not with “sportsmen” for the money.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> She’s not with “sportsmen” for the money.


----------



## berrydiva

Caz71 said:


> No wonder she into sportsmen. They make a killing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Think that athletes, particularly basketball or football players, is all she can get.


----------



## pukasonqo

mkr said:


> She’s not with “sportsmen” for the money.



nope, is the intellectual exchange of ideas that gets koko


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> nope, is the intellectual exchange of ideas that gets koko



      When Koko the gorilla died less than 2 weeks ago,  I immediately though of Khloe.


----------



## baglover1973

her workout videos make me laugh, then the pics in a bikini....so friggin generic.   Who even follows these morons anymore?


----------



## arnott

baglover1973 said:


> her workout videos make me laugh, then the pics in a bikini....so friggin generic.   Who even follows these morons anymore?



Where?      Can you post those here please?


----------



## jcnc

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...er-age-ears-pierce-newborn-baby-a8422061.html

*The new mum gave birth to her daughter in April*

*




*
Khloe Kardashian is facing criticism over her parenting choices after she uploaded a video showing two-month-old daughter True with pierced ears.

While celebrating her 34th birthday, Kardashian shared an Instagram video of True, where the new mum can be heard saying: “Here’s my little lady. Look at my little lady.”

However, fans of the reality TV star immediately noticed the diamond studs True appears to be wearing and began mum-shaming Kardashian on social media for piercing her daughter’s ears at such a young age.

_“No way did Khloe Kardashian get True’s ears pierced. She’s a baby and not even half-a-year-old yet,” one person wrote on Twitter.

Another said: “Cannot believe Khloe Kardashian has had her baby’s ears pierced at eight weeks old.”
True, who was born on April 12, also appeared to be wearing the studs in another video of her and her dad Tristan Thompson.

In addition to calling the choice “barbaric,” other people on social media have accused Kardashian of only caring about appearances.

True had her ears pierced (Instagram @khloekardashian)
“Of course Khloe Kardashian pierced True’s ears that whole entire family only cares about how they look! I mean I’m surprised none of them has put makeup on their babies yet,” one person tweeted.

In response to the outrage, people are defending Khloe’s parenting choices and pointing out that the new mum would not have pierced her daughter’s ears if it weren’t approved by a doctor.

According to Johns Hopkins University, parents often ask if they can have their babies ears pierced around the two or four-month wellness check and it is perfectly safe as long as the piercings are done by a professional and cleaned and cared for afterwards.
_


----------



## Irishgal

As long as the first two rounds of vaccines are complete and the pediatrician feels it’s safe it’s fine.


----------



## baglover1973

arnott said:


> Where?      Can you post those here please?



Hi, it was on People.com yesterday....can't seem to find it this morning.


----------



## redney

Piercing baby's ears while they are a few months old is normal, and even expected, in some cultures.


----------



## knasarae

Irishgal said:


> As long as the first two rounds of vaccines are complete and the pediatrician feels it’s safe it’s fine.


Exactly.  I know plenty of babies who were pierced young, including myself, with no problems.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Piercing baby's ears while they are a few months old is normal, and even expected, in some cultures.





knasarae said:


> Exactly.  I know plenty of babies who were pierced young, including myself, with no problems.


Ditto and ditto.


----------



## Bentley1

It's not like it's uncommon, she's not the first to pierce a baby's ears, won't be the last.

I personally wouldn't do it, what's the rush? They can pull them out & it may be uncomfortable while sleeping or snag on a blanket or toy by accident & could potentially be a chocking hazard if they pull them off (depending on type of backs). I'd wait til my baby is a toddler at least but, meh, people do it all the time.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cultural sensitivities aside, how about waiting to pierce kids' ears until they actually ask to have them pierced?


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> Piercing baby's ears while they are a few months old is normal, and even expected, in some cultures.


yup, I am southamerican, me and all my female relatives had our ears pierced as babies
my aussie ex wouldn't let my DD have her ear pierced as a baby, we did it professionally when she turned 12 (we live in oz)


----------



## Materielgrrl

pukasonqo said:


> yup, I am southamerican, me and all my female relatives had our ears pierced as babies
> my aussie ex wouldn't let my DD have her ear pierced as a baby, we did it professionally when she turned 12 (we live in oz)





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Cultural sensitivities aside, how about waiting to pierce kids' ears until they actually ask to have them pierced?



Respectfully, No to this cultural waiting thing I went through.  My parents were so strict making me wait until I was 15 until I got my ears pierced.  When the day came for me to go to Claire's my dad said, "take your sister too", so my little sis who was 6 got hers pierced too.  When my youngest sister was born her's were pierced by the time she was 1.  I could care less about my own daughter's ears, my aunts took her to get them done one day when I was visiting when she was 2.

But you know, we all want to opine on how others care for their babies.  I can remember telling some young mom how to make sure the straps and restraints should be tighter on her baby car seat because I had a baby at the time...who do I think I am?  getting popcorn now.


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> It's not like it's uncommon, she's not the first to pierce a baby's ears, won't be the last.
> 
> I personally wouldn't do it, what's the rush? *They can pull them out & it may be uncomfortable while sleeping or snag on a blanket or toy by accident & could potentially be a chocking hazard if they pull them off (depending on type of backs). *I'd wait til my baby is a toddler at least but, meh, people do it all the time.



Good  point!     I only wear studs 24/7 and they do sometimes get caught in things.


----------



## Bentley1

arnott said:


> Good  point!     I only wear studs 24/7 and they do sometimes get caught in things.


Mine too!


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> Mine too!



Most recently got caught in a  badminton net while trying to duck under it!


----------



## Bentley1

arnott said:


> Most recently got caught in a  badminton net while trying to duck under it!


Oh no ouch! 
Did it pull the earring out lol


----------



## arnott

Bentley1 said:


> Oh no ouch!
> Did it pull the earring out lol



No,   I noticed it got caught and untangled it!      I just took a shower and the bath pouf got caught on my earring!


----------



## mkr

Baby ear piercing is no big deal.  There are plenty of reasons to shade Khloe, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Bentley1

arnott said:


> No,   I noticed it got caught and untangled it!      I just took a shower and the bath pouf got caught on my earring!


Haha the bath poof is notorious for getting caught in my necklaces & earrings lol so annoying. Glad I'm not alone


----------



## Jayne1

We know she's going to start decorating as soon as possible. No surprise.

It's those headbands that I wonder about.  I only had boys so no need to want to add a bow, but when I wear a hair band or something like that, I get headaches after a while.  Do you think babies like those things wrapped around their heads?  They are extremely popular, I know.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> We know she's going to start decorating as soon as possible. No surprise.
> 
> It's those headbands that I wonder about.  I only had boys so no need to want to add a bow, but when I wear a hair band or something like that, I get headaches after a while.  Do you think babies like those things wrapped around their heads?  They are extremely popular, I know.


Can't imagine babies like them any more than wearing clothes or diapers....it probably all feels unnatural at first and then they get used to it as part of life lol


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> We know she's going to start decorating as soon as possible. No surprise.
> 
> It's those headbands that I wonder about.  I only had boys so no need to want to add a bow, but when I wear a hair band or something like that, I get headaches after a while.  Do you think babies like those things wrapped around their heads?  They are extremely popular, I know.



My husband despised those headbands. I couldn't put them on my daughters, not even for a photo.


----------



## zen1965

Not a fan of pierced baby ears. If they want pierced ears, there is plenty of time to do so once they can voice their preferences themselves. Different folks, different strokes.

Gesendet von meinem MotoG3 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

*'She doesn't want to look a fool. She was a fool once with Lamar Odom': Kris Jenner's friend Lisa Stanley says Khloe Kardashian won't leave 'baby daddy' Tristan Thompson over cheating scandal and is in 'couples therapy' despite family's objections*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dashian-wont-leave-baby-Tristan-Thompson.html

Days before she gave birth to their first baby daughter, True Thompson, Khloe Kardashian's boyfriend Tristan Thompson was embroiled in a cheating scandal.

But despite the heartache and humiliation, Kris Jenner's close friend Lisa Stanley says the 34-year-old will try to make it work with her 27-year-old beau to save face.

'She doesn't want to look a fool. She was a fool once with Lamar, and she didn't want to do it again,' Lisa told KIIS FM's Celeb HQ on Monday.


Issues: Days before she gave birth to their first baby daughter True Thompson, Khloe Kardashian's boyfriend Tristan Thompson (pictured) was embroiled in a cheating scandal

Lisa is referring to former basketball player Lamar Odom, 38, to whom Khloe was married between 2009 and 2016.
Khloe filed for divorce from Lamar in in December 2013 after a series of cheating rumours, culminating when video emerged of the former Los Angeles Lakers star at Nevada brothel, the Bunny Love Ranch.

'Khloe was always going to try make this work, for a plethora of reasons. The first reason is she has a child now, and she feels very connected to [Tristan] in that way. The second reason is she loves him. She clearly loves the man,' Lisa added.

The bottom line, the Kardashian confidant told the radio program, is that: 'She was never planning on leaving him.'



Working it: But despite the heartache and humiliation, Kris Jenner's close friend Lisa Stanley says the 34-year-old will try to make it work with her 27-year-old beau to save face


Not again: 'She doesn't want to look a fool. She was a fool once with Lamar, and she didn't want to do it again,' Lisa told KIIS FM's Celeb HQ on Monday. Lisa is referring to former basketball player Lamar Odom, 38 (pictured) to whom Khloe was married between 2009 and 2016


 In love: 'Khloe was always going to try make this work, for a plethora of reasons... She loves him. She clearly loves the man,' Lisa added. Khloe is pictured with Tristan

ExpandClose
While the family are sticking together, Lisa says that Kris Jenner and her daughters would prefer that Tristan be a 'baby daddy' only.

'If Kris and the family had it their way, she probably would be leaving. They're not okay with this. This guy not only cheated on her, it was on video and the world saw it. And she was humiliated. But she's choosing to stay,' she revealed.  

Lisa added: 'If all they had it their way, Tristan would just be the baby daddy. And be very much involved. Apparently he's a good father'.


Baby love: 'She has a child now, and she feels very connected to him in that way,' Lisa said. Khloe and Tristan are pictured at Khloe's baby shower







For her sake: The couple share a daughter True Thompson, three months (pictured)

The longtime Kardashian-Jenner cohort also divulged that Khloe and Tristan are in couples therapy and 'trying hard' to rebuild the relationship.  

'One thousand percent they are working through couples therapy. She's working hard, he's working hard. You can't just earn trust back in two months,' she said.

As for rumours of an engagement between the ailing couple, Lisa could not confirm or deny there was a ring, but said the pair would 'never make it down the aisle'.

etc etc etc. I was really looking for a DM article on Hermès


----------



## redney

Um except staying with him makes her look like a bigger fool.


----------



## bag-princess

doesn't want to look like a fool!  newsflash Khloe - too.d@mn late!!!     if anything - a bigger fool! 

but oh that baby is soooooo adorable!!!!  look at all the little fat rolls in her legs!!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Is this guy that much of a famous basket ball player/star that it's worth it to her to stay with him just for the fame and to keep relevant? 

I understand about having a problem letting go and the fear of abandonment, but she's got all the money she could ever use, I suppose, a large family around her (or maybe they're just close on the show, who knows). She could live anyway and anyhow she wants, and she still hangs on to this guy. I guess the Kardashians are just not big on moral induced pearl clutching


----------



## mdcx

The only way to make it work with a guy who's continually cheating on you is to live in Denial. Seriously Khloe.

It's so weird, once you have kids you realise how strong you are, and given how much $ and support she has already she doesn't need this jerk. Obviously self-esteem is not something she has a lot of.


----------



## mdcx

bag-princess said:


> doesn't want to look like a fool!  newsflash Khloe - too.d@mn late!!!     if anything - a bigger fool!
> 
> but oh that baby is soooooo adorable!!!!  look at all the little fat rolls in her legs!!!


Yeah, those fat rolls just need some squishing  Cutie pie.


----------



## arnott

Doesn't want to look a fool!                 That ship has long sailed!


----------



## arnott

I have a hard time believing Tristan willingly went to couples therapy to try to make it work!


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> The only way to make it work with a guy who's continually cheating on you is to live in Denial. Seriously Khloe.
> 
> It's so weird, once you have kids you realise how strong you are, and given how much $ and support she has already she doesn't need this jerk. Obviously self-esteem is not something she has a lot of.


He has a sh*t ton more money than her so I'm guessing that might factor into her decision.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> He has a sh*t ton more money than her so I'm guessing that might factor into her decision.




But does it factor into his?? He obviously doesn’t want her so why is he jumping through her - Kris’s I’m sure - hoops??


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> But does it factor into his?? He obviously doesn’t want her so why is he jumping through her - Kris’s I’m sure - hoops??


Maybe he does want to be with her, we don't honestly know what's in that man's mind/heart.  My best guess is that dude is young, rich and wanted to continue to enjoy single life and have a carefree not-so-serious relationship. He ran when it got serious with Jordyn and Khloe seems to have a habit of moving 0 to 60 in 2 seconds with every guy she's with....that's off-putting to many young men. The whole "third trimester Thompson" thing may have got to him....who knows but I'm not of the belief that Kris controls their personal lives as much as you all believe. If she was, I'm sure they all wouldn't be in such hot messes.


----------



## mkr

Khloé tends to take extremely good care of her men. He might like being taken care of. For now at least.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> Khloé tends to take extremely good care of her men. He might like being taken care of. For now at least.


listen! if you want to be catered to, Khloe is your girls!


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> Khloé tends to take extremely good care of her men. He might like being taken care of. For now at least.


Khloe is a pick me....her "let me cater to you" skills is her best asset.


----------



## Irishgal

Khloe never learned that the only man worth chasing is the ice cream man.


----------



## pixiejenna

She doesn’t want to look like a fool lmao! That’s the funniest thing I’ve heard all day. That ship sailed when KUWK aired, she probably looked a fool before then we just didn’t get to see it.  I think the only reason why he’s even playing along with this nonsense is it will minimize the backlash they unleash on him once he’s out. If he was really into her he wouldn’t have cheated, let alone repeatedly with multiple people. She’s going along with it because she’s dumb enough to think that he’ll change or to make herself look good because she “really tried to make it work”. If it isn’t working before the kid it isn’t going to work after the kid. I don’t know why people think that once a kid is a part of the picture that somehow it will fix things.


----------



## Tivo

Irishgal said:


> Khloe never learned that the only man worth chasing is the ice cream man.


 Stealing this!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Irishgal said:


> Khloe never learned that the only man worth chasing is the ice cream man.


----------



## anitalilac

Irishgal said:


> Khloe never learned that the only man worth chasing is the ice cream man.


I'm so gonna use this quote for my teenage girls!


----------



## mkr

My husband told my girls if the guys don’t treat them as good as he does they’re not worth it.  They didn’t listen but it was noble of him.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Irishgal said:


> Khloe never learned that the only man worth chasing is the ice cream man.


I need to make this the quote of the YEAR!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> My husband told my girls if the guys don’t treat them as good as he does they’re not worth it.  They didn’t listen but it was noble of him.


this is what my father and uncles told me.  I thank them for those words, because I chose a great man whole has very admirable qualities


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> I need to make this the quote of the YEAR!



Lol!!


----------



## VickyB

Irishgal said:


> Khloe never learned that the only man worth chasing is the ice cream man.


GENIUS.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Khloé tends to take extremely good care of her men. He might like being taken care of. For now at least.


ITA. She does seem to treat them like kings..yet, they all run or cheat on her. Actually, sad. Does she just pick jerks or does she smother?


----------



## arnott

VickyB said:


> ITA. She does seem to treat them like kings..yet, they all run or cheat on her. Actually, sad. *Does she just pick jerks or does she smother?*



I would say both!


----------



## mdcx

She seems deeply insecure about her looks or something, her self esteem seems to be really low based on when I used to watch KUWTC.


----------



## TRELERE

redney said:


> Piercing baby's ears while they are a few months old is normal, and even expected, in some cultures.



I’m from Spain and my baby had her pierce ears se one week and a half, here its not normal that a baby girl has no earings


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> this is what my father and uncles told me.  I thank them for those words, because I chose a great man whole has very admirable qualities



Me too, although it took me going through several frogs before I found my prince


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gosh I love the Shaderoom


----------



## Lounorada

DC-Cutie said:


> View attachment 4149895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh I love the Shaderoom


The Shaderoom is my daily guilty pleasure  I live for the comments on there, people have me laughing out loud in public regularly!


----------



## Lounorada

Another one... the comments


----------



## White Orchid

Oh my Lord, these are my kind of people


----------



## Viva La Fashion

Am I going mad or are they starting to look a like?


----------



## Lounorada

Viva La Fashion said:


> Am I going mad or are they starting to look a like?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Khloe had to put out a Public Service Announcement about the state of her lips during filming - they look a mess because of pregnancy...

Girl!  STFU!  they looked a mess BEFORE she got pregnant


----------



## berrydiva

Wendy Williams is 54 years old. Khloe looks a mess by comparison.


----------



## MidAtlantic

DC-Cutie said:


> Khloe had to put out a Public Service Announcement about the state of her lips during filming - they look a mess because of pregnancy...
> 
> Girl!  STFU!  t*hey looked a mess BEFORE she got pregnant*



And AFTER, too!  I don't mind Khloe, but she really does live in an alternate reality if she thinks folks believe this nonsense.


----------



## pixiejenna

Never have I ever heard of pregnancy “messing up your lips” lmao. Your lips are messed up from the years and years of fillers injected in them girl.


----------



## V0N1B2

pixiejenna said:


> Never have I ever heard of pregnancy “messing up your lips” lmao. Your lips are messed up from the years and years of fillers injected in them girl.


You've never heard of pregnancy lips? 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/beyonce-and-jay-z.888533/page-359#post-31314367


----------



## DC-Cutie

I mean there is a such thing as lips getting fuller during pregnancy.  But not in Kim, Khloe or Kyle's case


----------



## prettyprincess

Are there really people out there who believe their drivel about “pregnancy” lips, behinds quadrupling in size from “squats,” and DD breasts appearing out of thin air. ‍


----------



## Lounorada

Swipe for the comments


----------



## arnott

Lounorada said:


> Swipe for the comments




Who is that girl in the picture?


----------



## GoGlam

prettyprincess said:


> Are there really people out there who believe their drivel about “pregnancy” lips, behinds quadrupling in size from “squats,” and DD breasts appearing out of thin air. ‍



Have you ever been around pregnant women? It happens a lot.  A friend I saw over the weekend is 7 months pregnant and she looks as if she just got stung in the mouth by a bee or got some injections. It’s a thing.


----------



## prettyprincess

GoGlam said:


> Have you ever been around pregnant women? It happens a lot.  A friend I saw over the weekend is 7 months pregnant and she looks as if she just got stung in the mouth by a bee or got some injections. It’s a thing.


yes, pregnancy lips are definitely a thing, but that wasn’t my point. The kardashians get plastic surgery, a lot of it, a lot a lot. The hypocrisy is when they try to pass it off as a natural phenomenon or as a result of whatever product they want to sell. Khloés lips, behind, and hips didn’t come from a corset or squats or magic tea. Kylie’s behind, hips, chest, lips, etc didn’t come from puberty. Sure a bit of it may be pregnancy, but not all of it.


----------



## myown

Viva La Fashion said:


> Am I going mad or are they starting to look a like?


first i thought both are Khloe


----------



## VickyB

I watched the new episode of the show the other night. Khlogers $ss was so enormous my jaw dropped. And I am used to seeing pics of it on this thread.


----------



## DC-Cutie

VickyB said:


> I watched the new episode of the show the other night. Khlogers $ss was so enormous my jaw dropped. And I am used to seeing pics of it on this thread.


she used to flaunt it, now she makes sure to keep it covered.


----------



## VickyB

Did ya'll see the pics of Khloeger 's a$$ in a bathing suit? Daily Fail posted them today taken from the  current Mexico trip she, Kendall and their dudes are on. As soon as she knew the paps were snapping, she covered up that monstrosity faster than you can say "Kim's naked again".


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

What's funny is that Tristian has the butt she always wanted....


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> What's funny is that Tristian has the butt she always wanted....




   oooooh that was too funny!  

thank goodness i have not see the latest pics mentioned of her and that awful behind!


----------



## mdcx

Her booty is unreal:


----------



## pixiejenna

A matching baboon butt to go with her lips lmao.


----------



## myown

mdcx said:


> Her booty is unreal:
> 
> View attachment 4164348


i just laught looking at that picture


----------



## berrydiva

mdcx said:


> Her booty is unreal:
> 
> View attachment 4164348


Because it's not real lol....she looks tragic. They're hunt to be someone else left them with deformed butts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i with these girls with an Ant's life butts would have stayed in college and learned proper ratio...  because when yo azz is on 5 and your thigh/legs are on 1, it's not a good ratio.

Khloe on some BS thinking we believe her lie.


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> i with these girls with an Ant's life butts would have stayed in college and learned proper ratio...  because when yo azz is on 5 and your thigh/legs are on 1, it's not a good ratio.
> 
> *Khloe on some BS thinking we believe her lie*.




she and tiny have the most gawd awful profiles with those big man made butts!!  i wish the men in their lives - or someone!!!! - would tell them the truth about how they look!


----------



## Tivo

mdcx said:


> Her booty is unreal:
> 
> View attachment 4164348


She has got to be kidding!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Come to your senses and take the implants out, reduce them or just stop whatever you’re doing. Just stop. Please. You look ridiculous.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ginger Tea said:


> Come to your senses and take the implants out, reduce them or just stop whatever you’re doing. Just stop. Please. You look ridiculous.



what do you mean by implants? we all know koko go her tush by sheer effort working out in the gym for her revenge body!
how dare people suggest that all those changes are not natural!


----------



## Ginger Tea

pukasonqo said:


> what do you mean by implants? we all know koko go her tush by sheer effort working out in the gym for her revenge body!
> how dare people suggest that all those changes are not natural!



[emoji848][emoji849][emoji15][emoji33]
If you say so...


----------



## berrydiva

Ginger Tea said:


> Come to your senses and take the implants out, reduce them or just stop whatever you’re doing. Just stop. Please. You look ridiculous.


They can't do anything about it....that's what makes it sad lol


----------



## Ginger Tea

berrydiva said:


> They can't do anything about it....that's what makes it sad lol



It is sad...very sad. Just ridiculous! And it looks even more ridiculous.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ginger Tea said:


> [emoji848][emoji849][emoji15][emoji33]
> If you say so...



i was being sarkastik


----------



## Ginger Tea

pukasonqo said:


> i was being sarkastik



[emoji6] I know...


----------



## baglover1973

I don't understand why they take these videos/pics of their babies and feel like they have to put filters on them...they are  babies!!!  These women are sick to the core.


----------



## tweegy

mdcx said:


> Her booty is unreal:
> 
> View attachment 4164348


HhhhhhHHHMMmmmMmMMmmmmmmmm LMAO!!!!!


----------



## myown

baglover1973 said:


> I don't understand why they take these videos/pics of their babies and feel like they have to put filters on them...they are  babies!!!  These women are sick to the core.


if it wasn't a Kardashian my guess would be to censor them


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> I don't understand why they take these videos/pics of their babies and feel like they have to put filters on them...they are  babies!!!  These women are sick to the core.


You don't know anyone who uses filters on themselves or kids snapchat?


----------



## Jayne1

baglover1973 said:


> I don't understand why they take these videos/pics of their babies and feel like they have to put filters on them...they are  babies!!!  These women are sick to the core.


Because the babies are cute but not cute enough for someone who only values the plastic look?


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> You don't know anyone who uses filters on themselves or kids snapchat?



No, I don't use snapchat.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> No, I don't use snapchat.


Ok so it's a fairly common thing on snap to use the filters and people use it on themselves/their kids all the time.  The filters is part of the "fun" in using snapchat. It's not altering the faces of the babies in any way aside from some possible ears, whiskers, floating hearts or whatever is the popular filter that day. What is it that is so wrong in the usage of filters to you? What is it that you think it's doing to the baby's face?


----------



## baglover1973

berrydiva said:


> Ok so it's a fairly common thing on snap to use the filters and people use it on themselves/their kids all the time.  The filters is part of the "fun" in using snapchat. It's not altering the faces of the babies in any way aside from some possible ears, whiskers, floating hearts or whatever is the popular filter that day. What is it that is so wrong in the usage of filters to you? What is it that you think it's doing to the baby's face?



Is there a reason that you are always challenging people? I don't like the idea of them "snap chatting" their children all over the place.  Am I not allowed to have that opinion?


----------



## terebina786

Khloe has issues. I don't watch the show anymore but it was on in the background on Sunday and her primary concern during her pregnancy was not gaining weight because she didn't want to have a "big baby" and therefore a c-section.... She just had to have a natural birth like her sisters.  Just beyond stupid and selfish.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It’s a forum, are people only supposed to quote you when they agree with you?

I see not much has changed around here....

Anyway, True is a cutie pie. I love a chunky, hammhock thigh baby  At this point, the only appealing thing about the Ks are the pretty babies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

so I heard one of the K's say they use the filters on their kids so that other people can't manipulate the photos...  Makes no sense, but whateves


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> Is there a reason that you are always challenging people? I don't like the idea of them "snap chatting" their children all over the place.  Am I not allowed to have that opinion?


I'm discussing and trying to understand why it's so bothersome as evident by my asking questions to gain understanding rather than being "challenging". If you see it as a challenge so be it...idgaf, there's an ignore button if you fancy....sounds like most times no one has any real reason but parroting for the crap they say in the Kardashian/Jenner threads....specially when they don't make the same comments of other celebs. You can have whatever opinion you want,  I just wanted to know if you used snap or have seen anyone who snaps kids as what they do isn't unusual. I, personally, agree that I don't believe in sharing kids pics on SM; however, that's not the opinion you initially expressed. In any event, I also think it's someone else's kid and none of my business what they choose to share about them with the world so long as it's not abuse....doesn't make them awful people in my opinion. Savvy?


----------



## berrydiva

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> It’s a forum, are people only supposed to quote you when they agree with you?
> 
> I see not much has changed around here....
> 
> Anyway, True is a cutie pie. I love a chunky, hammhock thigh baby  At this point, the only appealing thing about the Ks are the pretty babies.


Yes. You can only express negative thoughts/opinions/views of the Kardashians at all times no matter how trivial.  It's gotta be a miserable way to be like that all the time about people you don't know.


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> so I heard one of the K's say they use the filters on their kids so that other people can't manipulate the photos...  Makes no sense, but whateves


That doesn't make sense but it's also silly to have to justify it since that's one of the MAJOR features of snapchat lmao


----------



## blkbarbie310

I don't get the issue. Times change.
My mother had to send a picture of me in the mail to whomever she intended.Today you can share things instantaneously via social media. Those filters are cute and fun. Unless they are performing plastic surgery on their children - it is not that serious or offensive to me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ok, so moving on from Snapchat filter issue...  I was watching KUWTKs last night and I tell you, Khloe is so not comfortable with her fix-a-flat butt.  You can tell she tries to keep it covered, no longer flauting it like she used to


----------



## Irishgal

DC-Cutie said:


> ok, so moving on from Snapchat filter issue...  I was watching KUWTKs last night and I tell you, Khloe is so not comfortable with her fix-a-flat butt.  You can tell she tries to keep it covered, no longer flauting it like she used to



I hate when I buy something I end up not liking and can’t return it


----------



## mdcx

When she sits on it, I wonder if it stays underneath her like a cushion or kind of smooshes out to the sides.


----------



## VickyB

baglover1973 said:


> Is there a reason that you are always challenging people? I don't like the idea of them "snap chatting" their children all over the place.  Am I not allowed to have that opinion?


Try using the "Ignore" feature. It can really improve your forum experience.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

baglover1973 said:


> Is there a reason that you are always challenging people? I don't like the idea of them "snap chatting" their children all over the place.  Am I not allowed to have that opinion?


Yes, you are. You're just not allowed to question why someone is questioning you


----------



## myown

terebina786 said:


> Khloe has issues. I don't watch the show anymore but it was on in the background on Sunday and her primary concern during her pregnancy was not gaining weight because she didn't want to have a "big baby" and therefore a c-section.... She just had to have a natural birth like her sisters.  Just beyond stupid and selfish.


someone need to teach this woman the facts of life. 
Just because you have "a big baby" doesn't mean you can't have a natural birth and you gaining tons, is not equal to big baby


----------



## baglover1973

VickyB said:


> Try using the "Ignore" feature. It can really improve your forum experience.



Thanks! done!!!


----------



## Jayne1

baglover1973 said:


> Thanks! done!!!


I suspect we're all ignoring the same people.  lol

All dressed up for the cameras. It's such a shame they cannot wear these expensive outfits more than once or twice, due to growing so fast.  I guess rich people don't think like that though.  lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jayne1 said:


> I suspect we're all ignoring the same people.  lol
> 
> All dressed up for the cameras. It's such a shame they cannot wear these expensive outfits more than once or twice, due to growing so fast.  I guess rich people don't think like that though.  lol
> View attachment 4170799


This little cutie has got her dad's eyes, doesn't she?


----------



## Bag*Snob

Cute. To me, it doesn't look like Khloe had anything to do with the making of this baby.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Bag*Snob said:


> Cute. To me, it doesn't look like Khloe had anything to do with the making of this baby.



That's the rumor going around........


----------



## BPC

Jayne1 said:


> I suspect we're all ignoring the same people.  lol
> 
> All dressed up for the cameras. It's such a shame they cannot wear these expensive outfits more than once or twice, due to growing so fast.  I guess rich people don't think like that though.  lol
> View attachment 4170799


aww.. what a cutie.


----------



## Jayne1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That's the rumor going around........


What rumour?


----------



## berrydiva

That baby is a cutie too. They make some adorable kids.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Jayne1 said:


> What rumour?



The rumor is she apparently had the kid through the same surrogacy agency that her sister Kim did, and wore a prosthetic belly. Some people say several things confirm it:

-She scarcely gained weight (when she has repeatedly shown in the past she can balloon up at the drop of a hat.)
-Her 'belly' had a suspicious looking belly button (looked doughy, not the stretched tight look one would normally have)
-She had absolutely no water retention anywhere (and we all know what pregnant feet do!)
-Her lip/other fillers remained the same throughout the pregnancy (preggo women can't have filler, so why didn't her lip fillers recede? And why did they appear more lopsided one month, and then change shape and back the next?)


----------



## Jayne1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The rumor is she apparently had the kid through the same surrogacy agency that her sister Kim did, and wore a prosthetic belly. Some people say several things confirm it:
> 
> -She scarcely gained weight (when she has repeatedly shown in the past she can balloon up at the drop of a hat.)
> -Her 'belly' had a suspicious looking belly button (looked doughy, not the stretched tight look one would normally have)
> -She had absolutely no water retention anywhere (and we all know what pregnant feet do!)
> -Her lip/other fillers remained the same throughout the pregnancy (preggo women can't have filler, so why didn't her lip fillers recede? And why did they appear more lopsided one month, and then change shape and back the next?)


Interesting. I hadn't heard about that. Thanks.


----------



## White Orchid

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The rumor is she apparently had the kid through the same surrogacy agency that her sister Kim did, and wore a prosthetic belly. Some people say several things confirm it:
> 
> -She scarcely gained weight (when she has repeatedly shown in the past she can balloon up at the drop of a hat.)
> -Her 'belly' had a suspicious looking belly button (looked doughy, not the stretched tight look one would normally have)
> -She had absolutely no water retention anywhere (and we all know what pregnant feet do!)
> -Her lip/other fillers remained the same throughout the pregnancy (preggo women can't have filler, so why didn't her lip fillers recede? And why did they appear more lopsided one month, and then change shape and back the next?)


Someone pass me some bloody popcorn!  I wouldn’t be the least bit surprised if this was true.


----------



## Ms.parker123

Lol at the surrogacy rumors. I understand we are talking about the Kardashians, but seriously she showed all the signs of a pregnant women.


----------



## arnott

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The rumor is she apparently had the kid through the same surrogacy agency that her sister Kim did, and wore a prosthetic belly. Some people say several things confirm it:
> 
> -She scarcely gained weight (when she has repeatedly shown in the past she can balloon up at the drop of a hat.)
> -Her 'belly' had a suspicious looking belly button (looked doughy, not the stretched tight look one would normally have)
> -She had absolutely no water retention anywhere (and we all know what pregnant feet do!)
> -Her lip/other fillers remained the same throughout the pregnancy (preggo women can't have filler, so why didn't her lip fillers recede? And why did they appear more lopsided one month, and then change shape and back the next?)



The only question would be why would Tristan agree to it?


----------



## mkr

Because he is hopelessly in love with her - and also this charade of hers will keep her mind off of his 5 side pieces.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

mkr said:


> Because he is hopelessly in love with her - and also this charade of hers will keep her mind off of his 5 side pieces.





arnott said:


> The only question would be why would Tristan agree to it?



The good word on that situation is that he's on the down-low and using these chicks as beards/breeders.

But like I said, that's what I've heard from multiple sources.


----------



## Tina_Bina

myown said:


> someone need to teach this woman the facts of life.
> Just because you have "a big baby" doesn't mean you can't have a natural birth and you gaining tons, is not equal to big baby



Her doctor told her to do this.


----------



## mkr

I gained 55 pounds and my baby was 6 lb 5 oz.


----------



## TC1

Tina_Bina said:


> Her doctor told her to do this.


Do what?


----------



## VickyB

OMG. Khloeger on the show tonight was wearing a white tube dress. Her a$$ looked like it was carrying eight month old twins.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> OMG. Khloeger on the show tonight was wearing a white tube dress. Her a$$ looked like it was carrying eight month old twins.


You mean this?


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> You mean this?




Holy sh!t!          That's the first time I've seen her ass in motion.    Before it was just pictures.


----------



## White Orchid

arnott said:


> Holy sh!t!          That's the first time I've seen her ass in motion.    Before it was just pictures.


Apologies.  I should’ve appended a warning!


----------



## bag-princess

All I see is “unsupported video” message - thank you PurseForum gods!![emoji12]


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> All I see is “unsupported video” message - thank you PurseForum gods!![emoji12]



same here
in this case it could be considered a blessing in disguise


----------



## White Orchid

Perhaps you need to have Instagram to be able to view it?  Either way, you’re not missing much. Just one ginormously botched a$$.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps you need to have Instagram to be able to view it?  Either way, you’re not missing much. *Just one ginormously botched a$$*.



  that is what i thought!!!  i have an IG account but again - i am so glad that was not the first thing i had to see this morning!


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps you need to have Instagram to be able to view it?  Either way, you’re not missing much. Just one ginormously botched a$$.



I don't have Instagram and I can see it.      Maybe you need to be on a computer to see it.


----------



## kittenslingerie

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The rumor is she apparently had the kid through the same surrogacy agency that her sister Kim did, and wore a prosthetic belly. Some people say several things confirm it:
> 
> -She scarcely gained weight (when she has repeatedly shown in the past she can balloon up at the drop of a hat.)
> -Her 'belly' had a suspicious looking belly button (looked doughy, not the stretched tight look one would normally have)
> -She had absolutely no water retention anywhere (and we all know what pregnant feet do!)
> -Her lip/other fillers remained the same throughout the pregnancy (preggo women can't have filler, so why didn't her lip fillers recede? And why did they appear more lopsided one month, and then change shape and back the next?)


If her lips were filled with fat, they would get bigger during pregnancy. I believe thats what happened as face did have a rounder puffiness to it.


----------



## chowlover2

I could see it on my laptop, but I am also on Instagram.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> You mean this?




YES!!!!!!! Thanks for posting!!!!!! Epic, no?????


----------



## MidAtlantic

W O W


----------



## DC-Cutie

that butt just looks uncomfortable


----------



## lanasyogamama

That butt will haunt my nightmares.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> That butt will haunt my nightmares.



It's definitely what nightmares are made of!


----------



## VickyB

I dunno how she is able to sit down on that thing. I went as Kim for Halloween one year and I taped and shaped packages of cotton balls to myself to create the a$$  - think I used 3 packages on each cheek. I wasn't able to sit to drive the car and had to bum (see what I did there?) a ride. I had to almost fully recline the car seat.


----------



## arnott

White Orchid said:


> Apologies.  I should’ve appended a warning!



Seeing that ass in motion is a sight that can't been unseen!        To think some people used to think JLo has a huge ass.


----------



## Addicted to bags

arnott said:


> Seeing that ass in motion is a sight that can't been unseen!        To think some people used to think JLo has a huge ass.



JLo has a beautiful desirable ass that is natural. Not that abomination that Khloe bought.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jlo has a body that’s earned in the gym. Klogore has a body bought from the “dentist”. Ironically klogore is the one who posts gym pics showing off all her hard “work”.


----------



## PamB

How is it you ladies are so kind to each other when talking about handbags but absolutely horrendous when talking about other human beings? 
I do understand that it’s mentally (or not) agreed in some quarters to be mean about the Kardashians but they’re still human beings who’ve done nothing to hurt us. Someone called another woman’s body part an “abomination”. Come on, ladies! TPF has plastic surgery threads too, right?
And after this, we’ll go right back to being sweet about someone’s new City or Birkin. 
Let’s do better, please. 

PS I know I may get some backlash for this. It’s fine but I hope at least one person stops to think and reconsider. A little kindness goes a long way, celebrity or regular people.


----------



## mkr

This is a gossip thread.  We post the good bad and the ugly.


----------



## PamB

“Gossip” doesn’t always have to be mean or hurtful.


----------



## White Orchid

Not again


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Not again



second verse same as the first!


----------



## LavenderIce

The backsides they acquired from their dentist _is_ an abomination.  To the point that they skewered my view on the reality of the appearance of BBLs.  When word got out that a lady in my town got a BBL, I was bracing myself to see her post op because I expected a non-proportional, giant ga-donk that did not match her thighs or the rest of her body.  Instead, I saw a proportional, natural-looking enhancement to her frame.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If that were her natural body, I would never say a word, but when she lies about earning her “revenge body”, all bets are off.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> If that were her natural body, I would never say a word, but when she lies about earning her “revenge body”, all bets are off.




THIS!!!!


----------



## tannim44

lanasyogamama said:


> If that were her natural body, I would never say a word, but when she lies about earning her “revenge body”, all bets are off.


If she was honest about the plastic surgery, it wouldn't be a big deal.  Their lies make them targets.


----------



## Longchamp

Well it took a longer time than we thought...

*Tristan Thompson is joined by two scantily-clad women as he emerges from Hollywood club after night of partying*

*https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...tclub-two-brunettes-wait-wings-entourage.html*


----------



## mkr

Shocker


----------



## berrydiva

Welp at least he wasn't caught kissing them or going into his hotel with them this time, right? Steps in the right direction


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Welp at least he wasn't caught kissing them or going into his hotel with them this time, right? Steps in the right direction [emoji23]


"Caught" is the operative word.


----------



## pukasonqo

well, let’s see how PMK spins this
maybe he was interviewing nannies for true or personal trainers for koko


----------



## mkr

Isn’t he about due to get someone pregnant and dump Khloé for his new baby mama?


----------



## VickyB

Kind of a Question: Did Khloeger insist on staying with Tristen OR did  PMK insist that Khloeger hang on to Tristen knowing that he would undoubtably cheat again?  I'm guessing PMK is the yes.  How else could  PMK generate Khloeger interest? No real interest in the baby and revenge body has past its sell date.

Real Question: What is Tristen getting out of the K association? No way the K press is helping his career.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Okay...what happened here?! Her backside is outta control!!

From tmz:


----------



## TC1

Looks like the same monstrosity that's been there awhile to me.


----------



## arnott

Thought it would have looked smaller in black as opposed to in that white dress.    Silly me.


----------



## bag-princess

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Okay...what happened here?! Her backside is outta control!!
> 
> From tmz:
> 
> View attachment 4200308





And she is a big d@mn fool if she actually thinks people believe it’s real!


----------



## Irishgal

Her azz is as real as her relationship with Tristen.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

bag-princess said:


> And she is a big d@mn fool if she actually thinks people believe it’s real!



Right? My other favorite thing is when they talk about being a size 0 or 2...um, no, not possible. Sorry. And, really, why do they care what people think? They are uber rich.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

TC1 said:


> Looks like the same monstrosity that's been there awhile to me.



You're probably right..but it always surprises me! LOL


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Look at the way they're holding hands in that pic. Complete disconnect between them- like he's her walker and she's in need of an 'escort', or something.....it's bizarre.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Look at the way they're holding hands in that pic. Complete disconnect between them- like he's her walker and she's in need of an 'escort', or something.....it's bizarre.


there is a disconnect!  she's taken back a cheater and he's embarassed at the size of her butt...


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think he's embarrassed by her butt. I think that he's more embarrassed that he's stuck playing the roll of BF with someone who wasn't supposed to be anything more than a side piece.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think he's embarrassed by her butt.* I think that he's more embarrassed that he's stuck playing the roll of BF with someone who wasn't supposed to be anything more than a side piece*.




true!  but he knows - as well as we all do - that thing is fake and i am sure that he gets jokes about it.  i don't know why she and kim went so overboard with all that extra a$$!!!  it is so obvious that they are man made.


----------



## Jayne1

Her behind is so bizarre, I assumed he said he liked those things so she went out and got one.  Why else would she?


----------



## mkr

She’s had that butt for years.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> Her behind is so bizarre, I assumed he said he liked those things so she went out and got one.  Why else would she?




like mkr said - she has had that thing for years!  but what you said reminded me of a show on MTV years ago - can't remember the name of it but this girl was so in love with this guy and he was so in love with Carmen Electra.  specifically her boobies.  she she thought if she went out and had a boob job to look like hers he would marry her finally.  finally scraped up the money and had her girls done - and he still would not propose to her even though he was thrilled with her new girls.  we all have done dumb things for a man but i draw the line at plastic surgery.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

So I’ve been watching “model squad” on E news and the shoot that Nadine Leopold did with Khloé in the brand “good American” (photo linked below) was a bit cringe, not Nadine I think she’s fabulous but Khloé was really trying to hog the attention, like she was dancing next to the camera crew when the other girls were modeling and seeing Khloé on screen made me shocked [emoji15] 
Like the lip fillers, and the dirty blond brown hair is just way too much. Compared to models vs Khloé, Khloé looks like an amateur.


----------



## berrydiva

^Those models look fresh faced compared to Khloe's drag queen special. I'll be happy when the drag queen makeup trend is over - it really does nothing to enhance a woman's features and really does only looks good on drag queens.



Jayne1 said:


> Her behind is so bizarre, I assumed he said he liked those things so she went out and got one.  Why else would she?


She's had that before him.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> She’s had that butt for years.


Yes, but never this humongous. It's bigger than ever, isn't it?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

berrydiva said:


> ^Those models look fresh faced compared to Khloe's drag queen special. I'll be happy when the drag queen makeup trend is over - it really does nothing to enhance a woman's features and really does only looks good on drag queens.
> 
> 
> 100% agree with you. I think this year the drag queen makeup will be over and replaced with a more natural makeup look at least that’s what I’m reading in marie Claire and Elle [emoji12]


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but never this humongous. It's bigger than ever, isn't it?


Kim and Khloe didn't anticipate what getting pregnant after having those a$$ shots would do to them.



cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> 100% agree with you. I think this year the drag queen makeup will be over and replaced with a more natural makeup look at least that’s what I’m reading in marie Claire and Elle


Let us pray. lol


----------



## MY2CENT

That's just nasty


----------



## Lounorada

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4203335


Yikes. She looks rough, like a (really bad) man in drag standing between Shanina and Nadine .


----------



## Storm702

PamB said:


> How is it you ladies are so kind to each other when talking about handbags but absolutely horrendous when talking about other human beings?
> I do understand that it’s mentally (or not) agreed in some quarters to be mean about the Kardashians but they’re still human beings who’ve done nothing to hurt us. Someone called another woman’s body part an “abomination”. Come on, ladies! TPF has plastic surgery threads too, right?
> And after this, we’ll go right back to being sweet about someone’s new City or Birkin.
> Let’s do better, please.
> 
> PS I know I may get some backlash for this. It’s fine but I hope at least one person stops to think and reconsider. A little kindness goes a long way, celebrity or regular people.


We call fake Cities & Burkins abominations too[emoji4]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Storm702 said:


> We call fake Cities & Burkins abominations too[emoji4]


I've only ever seen a few episodes and granted it's not for kids or gullible teens, but I honestly don't know why the hate is so humongous for the Kardashians, Kris and Khloe seem hilarious.

But your comment was very witty, Storm


----------



## Storm702

Storm702 said:


> We call fake Cities & Burkins abominations too[emoji4]


My phone auto corrected "Berkin" to "Burkin"... maybe that's how we should spell it for fakes!


----------



## PamB

Storm702 said:


> We call fake Cities & Burkins abominations too[emoji4]



*birkins. Handbags, not human beings. We still need todo better


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Lounorada said:


> Yikes. She looks rough, like a (really bad) man in drag standing between Shanina and Nadine .



She wishes she was like those models, she could be one if she had the implants from her ass removed and if she lost a bit more weight and dialed it back with the heavy makeup. Like for example Kendall Jenner, she’s pretty and she never looks like she tries to hard


----------



## berrydiva

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> She wishes she was like those models, she could be one if she had the implants from her ass removed and if she lost a bit more weight and dialed it back with the heavy makeup. Like for example Kendall Jenner, she’s pretty and she never looks like she tries to hard


She doesn't want to look like those models....lol. Where have you been? She and Kim want to be black women without having the skin to match (Kanye told them that's what makes them dope so this isn't a theory, clearly the battery he pumped in their backs). Don't think either of them can do anything about their butts; it's not implants, they're fat transfers. I still don't fully understand why the fat can't be lipo'd out but someone gave a good explanation back in the Kim thread awhile ago. They just both look a mess.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't want to look like those models....lol. Where have you been? She and Kim want to be black women without having the skin to match (Kanye told them that's what makes them dope so this isn't a theory, clearly the battery he pumped in their backs). Don't think either of them can do anything about their butts; it's not implants, they're fat transfers. I still don't fully understand why the fat can't be lipo'd out but someone gave a good explanation back in the Kim thread awhile ago. They just both look a mess.



I wonder why they couldn't just be who their authentic best would be without trying to change into black women, as you stated. Khloe claims to be color blind in one of latest tweets. That can't be true, because if she were color blind she wouldn't try so hard to appear as you put, a black woman. Has she ever seriously dated a non black man. If a white person is only interested in dating a black person, then aren't 'color blind', as that person is only persuing a person of color to date or have as a significant other. That whole family. If it's just what someone finds attractive, I get it.. but the whole family? I have two daughters, one is attracted to black young men, the other isn't. That's seems more genuine.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

The 'colorblind/we don't see color' card is a dog whistle used by people who are subversively racist.


----------



## baglover1973

BagsNBaguettes said:


> The 'colorblind/we don't see color' card is a dog whistle used by people who are subversively racist.


Why is THIS ok to say?


----------



## mkr

Why isn’t it?


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> Why is THIS ok to say?


It's kinda true tho....well not kinda.


----------



## Ceeyahd

.


----------



## baglover1973

mkr said:


> Why isn’t it?


 Just find it to be a little bit judgmental and close minded...guess that's cool again....


----------



## Storm702

I think she'd be better off saying she sees someone's heart, actions, etc. Saying you don't see color trivializes the struggle that some people suffer solely because racists ONLY see color, and they judge or act a certain way solely because of a person's skin. Everyone sees color, and saying you don't may be well-meant, but isn't realistic- you wouldn't look at a rainbow & say it's all the same, clearly there are many colors & shades. Racists, however, see color & think one is better than the other, when in reality, we are ALL part of the beautiful human rainbow & equally amazing. Just my two cents


----------



## FreeSpirit71

baglover1973 said:


> Just find it to be a little bit judgmental and close minded...guess that's cool again....


Huh? The _close-mindedness_ comes from people who use that phrase and think it's ok, and even when it's explained to them continue on in dogged arrogance.

Not my quote but still this just about sums it up.


> The language of “colorblindness” shuts the door on many much-needed conversations about race and heritage before they even begin. Acknowledging color gives us the opportunity to have incredible discussions that may be beneficial and enlightening to all parties involved - discussions on why my hair is curly and yours is straight, and why my culture believes one thing while yours believes another. For someone to look at me and deny that my color is different than theirs implies that we are the same, and that is simply not true. By saying that you do not see another person’s color, you are telling them that you don’t see their culture, their history, their background, and many other things that make them unique. By saying that you don’t see their color you are ignoring multiple parts of their identity, some of which they may be extremely proud of. Colorblindness is not the same thing as fairness.


----------



## myown

Storm702 said:


> I think she'd be better off saying she sees someone's heart, actions, etc. Saying you don't see color trivializes the struggle that some people suffer solely because racists ONLY see color, and they judge or act a certain way solely because of a person's skin. Everyone sees color, and saying you don't may be well-meant, but isn't realistic- you wouldn't look at a rainbow & say it's all the same, clearly there are many colors & shades. Racists, however, see color & think one is better than the other, when in reality, we are ALL part of the beautiful human rainbow & equally amazing. Just my two cents


don´t notice color? or bother?

btw I knew this guy who was colorblind...


----------



## Storm702

myown said:


> don´t notice color? or bother?
> 
> btw I knew this guy who was colorblind...



Well bless your heart!
I wasn't aware colorblindness affected ability to recognize skin tones- I thought it mostly affected differentiating between purples & blues, red & greens, etc... guess you learn something new every day!


----------



## DC-Cutie

when people say 'I don't see color'... I just roll my eyes.  Yes the hell you do, unless you're blind!  But those are typically the same people that say 'I have a black friend'


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This says a lot about the dummies they procreate with.


----------



## myown

Storm702 said:


> Well bless your heart!
> I wasn't aware colorblindness affected ability to recognize skin tones- I thought it mostly affected differentiating between purples & blues, red & greens, etc... guess you learn something new every day!


he said he doesn't see any color. just shades of grey.


----------



## berrydiva

baglover1973 said:


> Just find it to be a little bit judgmental and close minded...guess that's cool again....


Think Storm702's post sums it up well. The term 'color blind' or phrase 'I don't see color' is only in reference when speaking about brown people. While the person saying it may have good intentions, it's not realistic - we all see skintones. I'm not ashamed of my color so it's slightly belittling when someone says they don't see it. It's not about seeing my color but about how one treats me upon seeing my color. I think fair tones such as Dita is as beautiful as deep tones such as Lupita and what's wrong with acknowledging the beauty of the spectrum?



Storm702 said:


> I think she'd be better off saying she sees someone's heart, actions, etc. Saying you don't see color trivializes the struggle that some people suffer solely because racists ONLY see color, and they judge or act a certain way solely because of a person's skin. Everyone sees color, and saying you don't may be well-meant, but isn't realistic- you wouldn't look at a rainbow & say it's all the same, clearly there are many colors & shades. Racists, however, see color & think one is better than the other, when in reality, we are ALL part of the beautiful human rainbow & equally amazing. Just my two cents


Yep!!!



myown said:


> he said he doesn't see any color. just shades of grey.


That's interesting....I have a friend who claims he's "colorblind" (lol) but he basically has trouble differentiating between hues of shades - for example, if a purple or green leans more blue, he just sees it as blue...I believe him based on how he matches clothing


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Think Storm702's post sums it up well. The term 'color blind' or phrase 'I don't see color' is only in reference when speaking about brown people. While the person saying it may have good intentions, it's not realistic - we all see skintones. I'm not ashamed of my color so it's slightly belittling when someone says they don't see it. It's not about seeing my color but about how one treats me upon seeing my color. I think fair tones such as Dita is as beautiful as deep tones such as Lupita and what's wrong with acknowledging the beauty of the spectrum?
> 
> Yep!!!
> 
> That's interesting....I have a friend who claims he's "colorblind" (lol) but he basically has trouble differentiating between hues of shades - for example, if a purple or green leans more blue, he just sees it as blue...I believe him based on how he matches clothing


My husband is color blind.  I pick his clothes out for him every single day for work for 26 years.  A while back he built a shed and I sent him to the store to buy grey paint and try to match the color of the house.  He came home with green paint.  I can't believe I let him go by himself.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> My husband is color blind.  I pick his clothes out for him every single day for work for 26 years.  A while back he built a shed and I sent him to the store to buy grey paint and try to match the color of the house.  He came home with green paint.  I can't believe I let him go by himself.


 You're being a bit hard on the guy, was the wrong paint color his colorblindness or his guyness? Send most guys out for anything and they come home with everything but what you asked for lol.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> You're being a bit hard on the guy, was the wrong paint color his colorblindness or his guyness? Send most guys out for anything and they come home with everything but what you asked for lol.



No he said it was grey.  I shoulda known better.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

berrydiva said:


> Think Storm702's post sums it up well. The term 'color blind' or phrase 'I don't see color' is only in reference when speaking about brown people. While the person saying it may have good intentions, it's not realistic - we all see skintones. I'm not ashamed of my color so it's slightly belittling when someone says they don't see it. It's not about seeing my color but about how one treats me upon seeing my color. I think fair tones such as Dita is as beautiful as deep tones such as Lupita and what's wrong with acknowledging the beauty of the spectrum?
> 
> Yep!!!
> 
> That's interesting....I have a friend who claims he's "colorblind" (lol) but he basically has trouble differentiating between hues of shades - for example, if a purple or green leans more blue, he just sees it as blue...I believe him based on how he matches clothing





mkr said:


> My husband is color blind.  I pick his clothes out for him every single day for work for 26 years.  A while back he built a shed and I sent him to the store to buy grey paint and try to match the color of the house.  He came home with green paint.  I can't believe I let him go by himself.




Funny you should mention this...I have hereditary color blindness in my fathers family ( my grandpa had it to the point he could only see a couple of shades of red, and my father has a less severe form in which he can see colors, he just has a hard time with tonal greens). I myself actually have the opposite- I am positive for the gene that causes color sensitivity (the geneticist I saw said that this may be a weird manifestation of a gene mutation that my DNA caused to overcome the color blindness.)


----------



## Aimee3

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Funny you should mention this...I have hereditary color blindness in my fathers family ( my grandpa had it to the point he could only see a couple of shades of red, and my father has a less severe form in which he can see colors, he just has a hard time with tonal greens). I myself actually have the opposite- I am positive for the gene that causes color sensitivity (the geneticist I saw said that this may be a weird manifestation of a gene mutation that my DNA caused to overcome the color blindness.)



What is color sensitivity?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Aimee3 said:


> What is color sensitivity?


It's where you can see more colors in the spectrum than everyone else- this article explains what it's like having it.

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160316-i-can-see-colours-you-cannot-perceive-or-imagine


----------



## berrydiva

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It's where you can see more colors in the spectrum than everyone else- this article explains what it's like having it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160316-i-can-see-colours-you-cannot-perceive-or-imagine


This is fascinating.


----------



## Aimee3

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It's where you can see more colors in the spectrum than everyone else- this article explains what it's like having it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160316-i-can-see-colours-you-cannot-perceive-or-imagine



Thanks so much for the link.  Incredible!  Now I’m wondering if I might be so lucky or if it’s just a crappy camera because  I’ll see a gorgeous sunset, try to photograph it, and the photo comes out dull and lacking the bright colors I saw!


----------



## CeeJay

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It's where you can see more colors in the spectrum than everyone else- this article explains what it's like having it.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160316-i-can-see-colours-you-cannot-perceive-or-imagine


THIS IS ME .. 100%!!!  I have a very hard time explaining this to people (and I used to say it was my Idiot Savant trait), but yes .. I can see a color/hue and it's like my eye takes a photo of it and even though I may not have seen it in some time, I am able to pick out EXACTLY the same color/hue later on.  It has been a godsend both in putting outfits together, but also painting and now working on my jewelry!


----------



## VickyB

So has Khloeger finally reconciled with the fact that Trevor wanted out and she'll respect that( read that PMK ok'd them to part ways)? The Daily Fail has been posting a few stories the last few days. Last one I saw was Khloeger didn't move back to Cleveland and that she wants primary custody and he wants visitation.


----------



## mkr

Trevor??  Haha. I read he had a couple side chicks at a game and he was getting his groove on.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wait, are they officially broken up?


----------



## mkr

I haven’t heard anything about a break up.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm always a little amused when Khloe is referred to as Khlogore or Chewbacca or all the other names she's called. It always makes me wonder what folks look like who insist on calling her these names.


----------



## starrynite_87

berrydiva said:


> I'm always a little amused when Khloe is referred to as Khlogore or Chewbacca or all the other names she's called. It always makes me wonder what folks look like who insist on calling her these names.



I’m pretty sure it’s either below average looking people with low self esteem.


----------



## mkr

Ouch


----------



## DC-Cutie

Who is Trevor?


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> I haven’t heard anything about a break up.



I haven't either. Just stories that imply that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> Who is Trevor?



I was just about to ask that.


----------



## VickyB

OMG! I am so sorry for the confusion!!! Tristan not Trevor!!! I'm mixing up celebrity boyfriends. Oh, no - wait. Is Tristan his name? LMAO!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I'm dead @ Trevor


----------



## starrynite_87

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I'm dead @ Trevor



Every time I read it I thought of Hillary’s Trevor from Fresh Prince.


----------



## White Orchid

Trevor, Tristan, Cheater...all much of a muchness


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Trevor, Tristan, Cheater...all much of a muchness



same girl, different knickers
or in his case, same cheater different jockstrap?


----------



## Ceeyahd

Am I reading correctly... Khloe is done with Mr T ..?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When someone is done with you first you kinda have no choice. lol.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> When someone is done with you first you kinda have no choice. lol.


----------



## Ceeyahd

BagOuttaHell said:


> When someone is done with you first you kinda have no choice. lol.



Very correct (TRUE). Maybe I should just have stated, she is receiving and acknowledged, that he's not going to be her man.


----------



## bag-princess

I just can’t wait to see what fairy tale Kris is going to put out about how Khloe decided to end the relationship!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The Third Trimester Thompson rebrand didn't work. Everyone could see that wasn't happening. 

It is interesting because Khole had somewhat of a rep for being the most chill, down to earth, no nonsense one and to me she was always the weakest link with low self esteem. When she first married Lamar she spent a good deal of time with her hand in the air like the Statue of Liberty showing off her ring as if her entire life was validated by that marriage. That man was never a prize. 

Now this one.

The only time she made any sense to me was when she was F'ng French Montana. Because she was honest about it and didn't try to pretend that it was something exclusive.


----------



## Ceeyahd

bag-princess said:


> I just can’t wait to see what fairy tale Kris is going to put out about how Khloe decided to end the relationship!



Fairy tale? I can't imagine she thinks she can spin this into a fairy tale. It happens everyday, to girls/ladies of all ages, demographic & economic ranges. She should let be an honest moment/situation.


----------



## bag-princess

Ceeyahd said:


> Fairy tale? I can't imagine she thinks she can spin this into a fairy tale. It happens everyday, to girls/ladies of all ages, demographic & economic ranges. She should let be an honest moment/situation.




You don’t know Kris do you!? [emoji15][emoji1]


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ceeyahd said:


> Fairy tale? I can't imagine she thinks she can spin this into a fairy tale. It happens everyday, to girls/ladies of all ages, demographic & economic ranges. She should let be an honest moment/situation.


the Devil works hard, but Kris Jenner works harder.  trust and believe, when the official split is announced, Khloe will have given interviews to People, InTouch, etc about it all.  Complete with pics of her and True.  Kris Jenner is about that life!  
If she can sell a sex tape that is responsible for making her WHOLE FAMILY famous, anything is possible!  lol


----------



## berrydiva

So Khloe's authentic Jamaican cooking couldn't save that relationship huh?


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> So Khloe's authentic Jamaican cooking couldn't save that relationship huh?


they say a way to a mans heart is through his stomach... so yeah, I guess he wasn't feeling that Oxtail, rice and peas, coco bread and cabbage


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> they say a way to a mans heart is through his stomach... so yeah, I guess he wasn't feeling that Oxtail, rice and peas, coco bread and cabbage


lol. Can't wait till her next dude is from Ghana and she blesses us with authentic jollof rice and starts wearing a gele.


----------



## DC-Cutie

berrydiva said:


> lol. Can't wait till her next dude is from Ghana and she blesses us with authentic jollof rice and starts wearing a gele.


that Gele gonna give her a headache!  The Aunties are going to wrap it TIGHT!!!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> the Devil works hard, but Kris Jenner works harder.  trust and believe, when the official split is announced, Khloe will have given interviews to People, InTouch, etc about it all.  Complete with pics of her and True.  Kris Jenner is about that life!
> If she can sell a sex tape that is responsible for making her WHOLE FAMILY famous, anything is possible!  lol



you better tell 'em!!!  and of course it will be all about how Khloe tried sooooo hard to make it work but she realizes as a mother now she has to put her sweet child first and show her the way!   Kris has had the draft worked up months ago and it is just waiting for her to polish it up and send it out to the magazines so they can follow up with the interview and cover! 




DC-Cutie said:


> that Gele gonna give her a headache!  The Aunties are going to wrap it TIGHT!!!


----------



## Ceeyahd

DC-Cutie said:


> the Devil works hard, but Kris Jenner works harder.  trust and believe, when the official split is announced, Khloe will have given interviews to People, InTouch, etc about it all.  Complete with pics of her and True.  Kris Jenner is about that life!
> If she can sell a sex tape that is responsible for making her WHOLE FAMILY famous, anything is possible!  lol



Ok


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

You know what kills me?

They make a huge production about being able to cook Caribbean and soul food (and I've seen the IG pics, they can't ) ,but despite supposedly being proud of thier heritage they _never _cook anything Armenian. Ever.

Rather curious, no?


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> You know what kills me?
> 
> They make a huge production about being able to cook Caribbean and soul food (and I've seen the IG pics, they can't ) ,but despite supposedly being proud of thier heritage they _never _cook anything Armenian. Ever.
> 
> Rather curious, no?




when you are trying to catch a certain type of fish - you have to use the correct bait!   they ain't looking for no Armenian man at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagsNBaguettes said:


> You know what kills me?
> 
> They make a huge production about being able to cook Caribbean and soul food (and I've seen the IG pics, they can't ) ,but despite supposedly being proud of thier heritage they _never _cook anything Armenian. Ever.
> 
> Rather curious, no?


They are Armenian when convenient.   I’ve only ever seen Khkoe make a dessert that looked like fried dough, with Rob...


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

DC-Cutie said:


> They are Armenian when convenient.   I’ve only ever seen Khkoe make a dessert that looked like fried dough, with Rob...




This is true...does anyone remember when they showed up to the memorial dedication in Armenia dressed like they were getting ready to 'serve' at a gentlemans' club? Yeesh.


----------



## White Orchid

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is true...does anyone remember when they showed up to the memorial dedication in Armenia dressed like they were getting ready to 'serve' at a gentlemans' club? Yeesh.


Unfortunately I do.  All it did was illustrate how culturally-bereft they all are.


----------



## starrynite_87

berrydiva said:


> So Khloe's authentic Jamaican cooking couldn't save that relationship huh?



I just spat my coffee out [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

Dumb and dumber.


----------



## DC-Cutie

that must be an old pic with Kim's old face and stolen engagement ring


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> They are Armenian when convenient.   I’ve only ever seen Khloe make a dessert that looked like fried dough, with Rob...





I've always found it weird how much they played up being Armenian aka "exxoticals", but never made any effort to learn that culture, language etc. They'd never even made it there until just a couple of years ago.
Having grown up with a mixed cultural background, I'd feel cheated if I was North, Saint and Chicago and one part of my heritage was being withheld from me because my mother thought that she had to be as "down" as possible to keep my dad happy & around... 

For comparison, I follow Reggie and his wife on IG and their kids are growing up bilingual as far as I can tell and even Reggie probably speaks/understands more Armenian than Kim at this point.


----------



## TC1

Didn't they go there to open the Millions of Milkshakes franchise?...I mean....


----------



## bag-princess

YSoLovely said:


> I've always found it weird how much they played up being Armenian aka "exxoticals", but never made any effort to learn that culture, language etc. They'd never even made it there until just a couple of years ago.
> Having grown up with a mixed cultural background, I'd feel cheated if I was North, Saint and Chicago and one part of my heritage was being withheld from me because my mother thought that she had to be as "down" as possible to keep my dad happy & around...
> 
> For comparison, I follow Reggie and his wife on IG and their kids are growing up bilingual as far as I can tell and *even Reggie probably speaks/understands more Armenian than Kim at this point.*





i would bet big money on that being fact!!!!  kim probably couldn't even spell Armenian!


----------



## berrydiva

Kim's face looks a mess there but sadly better than it does now.


----------



## White Orchid

DC-Cutie said:


> that must be an old pic with Kim's old face and stolen engagement ring


Um, that’s them in Armenia “paying their respects” to the Armenian genocide.  I would laugh if it wasn’t so disrespectful.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

TC1 said:


> Didn't they go there to open the Millions of Milkshakes franchise?...I mean....



That was Kim going to Dubai to open the franchise.


----------



## jcnc

http://hollywoodlife.com/2018/12/13...-tristan-thompson-christmas-present-proposal/

Khloe Kardashian Wants Engagement Ring From Tristan For Christmas

Cue Mariah Carey…All Khloe Kardashian wants for Christmas is a ring on her finger! In fact, she ‘would be surprised’ if Tristan Thompson DIDN’T get down on one knee, HL has EXCLUSIVELY learned.


----------



## redney

Oh Khloe.


----------



## Ceeyahd

redney said:


> Oh Khloe.


Right? Smdh.


----------



## mcb100

God bless her because if I were her, I don't think that I would be able to forgive him enough to still be in a relationship with him after all of the multiple cheating scandals.


----------



## bag-princess

jcnc said:


> http://hollywoodlife.com/2018/12/13...-tristan-thompson-christmas-present-proposal/
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Wants Engagement Ring From Tristan For Christmas
> 
> *Cue Mariah Carey…All Khloe Kardashian wants for Christmas is a ring on her finger!* In fact, she ‘would be surprised’ if Tristan Thompson DIDN’T get down on one knee, HL has EXCLUSIVELY learned.




yep i believe it because she is obviously STILL just that desperate!  i bet she is throwing out hints left and right - and if she isn't Kris is doing it for her!  only an idiot would marry him!


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> yep i believe it because she is obviously STILL just that desperate!  i bet she is throwing out hints left and right - and if she isn't Kris is doing it for her!  only an idiot would marry him!


Or her...


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Or her...




AMEN!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

She's delusional if she thinks a marriage with him will work in the long run.


----------



## mkr

You could have stopped at she’s delusional. [emoji41]

I’d be surprised if he proposed.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> You could have stopped at she’s delusional. [emoji41]
> 
> I’d be surprised if he proposed.




It would shock the ish out of me too!!


----------



## pukasonqo

https://goo.gl/images/DT51vg


----------



## loogirl

Storm702 said:


> My phone auto corrected "Berkin" to "Burkin"... maybe that's how we should spell it for fakes!



You still spelled it wrong LMAO


----------



## Storm702

loogirl said:


> You still spelled it wrong LMAO


Well bless your heart! My phone actually autcorrected it again & I didn't notice until it was too late to edit the post. Not to worry dear, I am aware of how to spell Birkin LMAO


----------



## pukasonqo

for someone who keeps screaming to the world how strong and independent she is koko seems very insecure and the type of woman who needs to be validated, in her case,her whole self worth seems to be tied to be with a man, no matter how bad the relationship might be


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pukasonqo said:


> for someone who keeps screaming to the world how strong and independent she is koko seems very insecure and the type of woman who needs to be validated, in her case,her whole self worth seems to be tied to be with a man, no matter how bad the relationship might be




Seems to be the way with all of them...this is what happens when you're raised by a (diagnosed) narcissistic sociopath and another malignant narcissist. Borderline behavior abounds....


----------



## Theren

Oh Khloe..


----------



## bag-princess

This is hilarious!!! [emoji1][emoji1]


https://bet.us/2VmMUyI


Tristan Thompson Turns Back To Khloe As She Tries To Dance With Him In Viral Video


----------



## mkr

So I’m guessing she didn’t get her marriage proposal.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> So I’m guessing she didn’t get her marriage proposal.


----------



## mkr

Never saw that coming...


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> This is hilarious!!! [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> https://bet.us/2VmMUyI
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson Turns Back To Khloe As She Tries To Dance With Him In Viral Video



OMG!!!  Thank you! This is hysterical!


----------



## CeeJay

.. and meanwhile, according to the Daily Fail .. Khloe doesn't want to see Kylie get married before her, but that's VERY likely to happen.  Khloe = pathetic 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-sister-Kylie-Jenner-getting-married-her.html


----------



## Storm702

bag-princess said:


> This is hilarious!!! [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> https://bet.us/2VmMUyI
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson Turns Back To Khloe As She Tries To Dance With Him In Viral Video


[emoji102][emoji102][emoji102][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## clydekiwi

bag-princess said:


> This is hilarious!!! [emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> https://bet.us/2VmMUyI
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson Turns Back To Khloe As She Tries To Dance With Him In Viral Video



This is sad and pathetic. Clearly khloe has low self esteem otherwise she would have moved on.


----------



## berrydiva

This is sad and her twerk is still quite tragic.  Thought her new found Jamaica ancestry would've helped her twerk game a bit.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Jeez, that doesn't even look like her.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> This is sad and her twerk is still quite tragic.  Thought her new found Jamaica ancestry would've helped her twerk game a bit.



Jamaican ancestry? Clearly I have missed something.


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> .. and meanwhile, according to the Daily Fail .. Khloe doesn't want to see Kylie get married before her, but that's VERY likely to happen.  Khloe = pathetic
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...-sister-Kylie-Jenner-getting-married-her.html





Denim designer!!! [emoji15][emoji1]

Anyhoo....I can definitely see it happening with Kylie before her so she better get ready!


----------



## berrydiva

Ceeyahd said:


> Jamaican ancestry? Clearly I have missed something.


Tristan is Jamaican...Khloe was showing off her Jamaican cooking skills and cultural learnings awhile back. Think she stopped because she was getting roasted. lol. She's weird....every guy she's with she morphs herself to being something different.


----------



## Ceeyahd

berrydiva said:


> Tristan is Jamaican...Khloe was showing off her Jamaican cooking skills and cultural learnings awhile back. Think she stopped because she was getting roasted. lol. She's weird....every guy she's with she morphs herself to being something different.


Oh, gotcha. Ancestry via association.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Tristan is Jamaican...Khloe was showing off her Jamaican cooking skills and cultural learnings awhile back. Think she stopped because she was getting roasted. lol. She's weird....*every guy she's with she morphs herself to being something different*.


 

And look what that’s gotten for her! She will never learn!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Jeez, that doesn't even look like her.


No, it doesn't! When did she buy that nose?


----------



## leeann

bag-princess said:


> Denim designer!!! [emoji15][emoji1]
> 
> Anyhoo....I can definitely see it happening with Kylie before her so she better get ready!



She's already been married once so it's not like she's a spinster...I dont see marriage in her future anyway


----------



## Stephie2800

Vanilla Bean said:


> No, it doesn't! When did she buy that nose?



It’s the CONTOUR you know!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Stephie2800 said:


> It’s the CONTOUR you know!!!!



you mean “kontour” [emoji23]


----------



## bag-princess

leeann said:


> She's already been married once so it's not like she's a spinster...I dont see marriage in her future anyway




khloe is one of those women that live to be able to flash a wedding ring and repeatedly say "see - i's married now!"


----------



## VickyB

bag-princess said:


> khloe is one of those women that live to be able to flash a wedding ring and repeatedly say "see - i's married now!"


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> khloe is one of those women that live to be able to flash a wedding ring and repeatedly say "see - i's married now!"



Bless you


----------



## ChanelMommy

pukasonqo said:


> you mean “kontour” [emoji23]


----------



## labelwhore04

Are Khloe and Tristan still together? I'm so behind on my Kardashian news.


----------



## simone72

She looks so so different now so much skinnier and unrecognizable !


----------



## CeeJay

From the Daily Fail .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...Tristan-Thompson-cheated-Kylie-pal-Woods.html

What's disgusting to me, is that he "supposedly" hooked up with Kylie's friend Jordyn .. hmmm, some friend ..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I call this creative scriptwriting #101 for KUWTK


----------



## bag-princess

LMAO

I love it how they immediately unfollow people as if that’s the most important thing to do and then Khloe starts with those cryptic tweets! Girl bye! He’s been making a fool oh her since she decided to get pregnant!  I would say “she gone learn today” but it’s clear she won’t!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Boy the name Jordyn has come back to haunt him, hasn't it......


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Boy the name Jordyn has come back to haunt him, hasn't it......




[emoji1][emoji1] as it should!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Boy the name Jordyn has come back to haunt him, hasn't it......


Will forever haunt him!!!!

But Jordyn still comes out clean as s whistle and probably somewhere laughing up a storm!!  I know I am


----------



## Jayne1

Sorry Kris. Still won't watch your stupid show.


----------



## bagsforme

What a mess.  Wonder how Kylie is going to handle it.  What a betrayal to the whole family.  I hope Kylie breaks all ties with Jordan.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has been humiliated tenfold since she got with him.


----------



## berrydiva

bagsforme said:


> What a mess.  Wonder how Kylie is going to handle it.  What a betrayal to the whole family.  I hope Kylie breaks all ties with Jordan.


why would Kylie care? They do the same thing. I don't even believe this story is true anyway.


----------



## bisousx

*Malika Haqq Calls Jordyn Woods An “Unloyal Ho”

Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson have **reportedly broken up** because he cheated on her with Kylie Jenner's best friend Jordyn Woods.

Apparently, the entire Kardashian family is **writing Jordyn off**—including Kylie Jenner.

Khloé's best friends are seemingly confirming Jordyn's betrayal by calling her out on social media.

The news that Tristan Thompson cheated on Khloé Kardashian with Kylie Jenner's best friend Jordyn Woods is honestly unbelievable. Like, to the point where you might be looking for proof that it's actually true. 

But trust: this shocking twist in Khloé and Tristan's already dramatic AF love story *appears* to be very real—and for confirmation you can look no further than her best friend Malika Haqq.

In the wake of news breaking about Jordyn's reported betrayal, Malika hopped on Instagram and commented on a meme, writing "these hoes ain't loyal."

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/a26420675/malika-haqq-jordyn-woods-unloyal-ho/
*


----------



## bisousx

I die  Thinking of the old days when those words would never make it to a headline


----------



## berrydiva

Wait. Isn't Malika the one who was with a married man and stay with some other woman's man? Who is she to call someone an unloyal ho....lmao. Khloe got her karma...it always comes back to you.


----------



## mkr

I wouldn’t be surprised if they set him up.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Wait. Isn't Malika the one who was with a married man and stay with some other woman's man? Who is she to call someone an unloyal ho....lmao. Khloe got her karma...it always comes back to you.



Yes.

He had one wife, a mistress and a girlfriend.

No lie.
No lie.
No lieeeeeee


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes.
> 
> He had one wife, a mistress and a girlfriend.
> 
> No lie.
> No lie.
> No lieeeeeee


Wow. I didn't know he had a girlfriend and a mistress. Which was Malika?


----------



## addisonshopper

This man AINT want Khloe from the beginning. He does blatant stuff in public and doesn’t hide.   And I don’t think they have been together in months.  And Khloe just wanted a baby.  Although I did think she would have another one in a hurray before he dipped out


----------



## DC-Cutie

Malika has NO room to talk... Let us not forget she was dating a married man, the one that got killed while they were together.

Kylie was kreeping with Tyga
Khloe has a little list, too.


----------



## starrynite_87

berrydiva said:


> Wait. Isn't Malika the one who was with a married man and stay with some other woman's man? Who is she to call someone an unloyal ho....lmao. Khloe got her karma...it always comes back to you.



Girl... none of them are in the position to call anyone an unloyal ho. Jordan learned from her bff and her bff’s big sis.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know how anyone could possibly be surprised by this he’s cheated on her the whole time. Quite honestly the fact that the latest instance is with Kylie’s bff is pretty standard fair for them. I have zero sympathy for anyone involved other than true who has the unfortunate part of being a kid in a family like this. The only thing that would shock me is any of them finding a man who is faithful to them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> Wow. I didn't know he had a girlfriend and a mistress. Which was Malika?



Probably depended on the day of the week. Remember when he died it was revealed he had a baby on the way with someone that wasn't Malika or his wife.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Malika was one of the side-chick...


----------



## bag-princess

Could someone please forward this to Khloe!!!  We’ve been trying to tell y’all the girl this!  DUH!!

——

Tristan Thompson Cheated on Khloe Kardashian Again Because "He Wants out of the Relationship" Says One Expert



“Every move you make is examined. This was intentional," says New York City-based relationship expert Rori Sassoon of the Tristan Thompson-Jordyn Woods-Khloe Kardashian cheating scandal.



According to New York City-based relationship expert, co-owner of upscale matchmaking agency Platinum Poire, and frequent The Real Housewives of New York City dating expert Rori Sassoon, Tristan knew what he was doing.

"First of all I’m beyond disgusted,” she told Personal Space. “How many times can you let someone s--t on you? It’s ridiculous. He’s with a Kardashian, every move you make is examined by millions, you can’t hide. Everyone’s looking at you. So what’s the motive? He wants out of the relationship, that’s what. If you love someone you don’t do this to them.”

Sassoon said Khloe has been “latching on” and trying to make it right with Tristan, but the truth is that it’s broken and she can’t accept it. “It’s so broken. It’s like with Lamar, she hung in there, she wants to fix everything and you cannot fix people,” she said. "They don’t want to feel like quitters but this isn’t a business deal. No matter what he did, she wouldn’t leave. You tend to think ‘this is my fault, how can I be better,’ but he wanted out and had to do something to make that happen."

Staying with a serial cheater is often rooted in insecurity, Sassoon explained. “It’s Khloe’s own insecurity... She has the worst judgment in picking these men. You’re Khloe Kardashian, stand up for yourself! This is beyond ridiculous.”


First of all don’t go for a basketball star again, how many times you gonna go through this? Maybe a businessman next time? Or an honest man her age or older? Stop dating these boys.”







https://www.bravotv.com/personal-sp...-woods?cid=soc_fb_PersonalSpace_PersonalSpace


----------



## Prufrock613

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Boy the name Jordyn has come back to haunt him, hasn't it......


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## bag-princess

Just saw this! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## LavenderIce

I hate to laugh at another woman's troubles, but I can't help myself.  

She brought this on herself, the moment she hooked up with him while he was with his first baby mama.  Karma is a *****.


----------



## mkr

He may have done it to get rid of her once and for all.


----------



## Jayne1

Kylie bought her best friend some really nice surgery.  

This has got to be a plot line for the show because yes, this Jordan girl looks really pretty now and her body is fat transferred to all the right places, but she no longer can sponge off a very rich person.

So, she's either an idiot or paid to be part of a storyline.


----------



## berrydiva

Jayne1 said:


> Kylie bought her best friend some really nice surgery.
> 
> This has got to be a plot line for the show because yes, this Jordan girl looks really pretty now and her body is fat transferred to all the right places, but she no longer can sponge off a very rich person.


She didn't have surgery....she lost weight by working out. Miserable SMH. lol


----------



## berrydiva

It's sad that all the memes are of Jordyn and none of Tristan or Khloe. As if every single man Khloe was with wasn't with someone else while she started seeing them.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Just saw this! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4348273



so North has twitter and also “norisblackbook”...is that meant to be like suri’s black book? that was funny

thoughts and prayers for koko


----------



## berrydiva

DC-Cutie said:


> Malika was one of the side-chick...


Malika is a sad individual. Birds of a feather....


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> so North has twitter and also “norisblackbook”...is that meant to be like suri’s black book? that was funny
> 
> thoughts and prayers for koko


I thought these were some fan run account.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I thought these were some fan run account.


'

that was my impression too.


----------



## starrynite_87

Tristin has been begging Khole to let him go...I would be shocked if she decides to give him another chance.


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> *So, she's either an idiot or paid to be part of a storyline*.


.. and if she's NOT part of a storyline, then WHOA MOMMA .. she is more than just an idiot .. as in "don't bite the hand that feeds you"!!!


----------



## mkr

starrynite_87 said:


> Tristin has been begging Khole to let him go...I would be shocked if she decides to give him another chance.



I wouldn’t.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I find it funny that Kim, Kylie and Malika are going in on her, when the entirety of them got their men by being the side piece....and in Kim's case, she was that way with half of her husband's exes, and all of her own!


----------



## starrynite_87

mkr said:


> I wouldn’t.



I meant to say wouldn’t


----------



## terebina786

I find it funny that more people care about the state of Kylie and Jordyn’s relationship than the fact that Khloe was cheated on.... again [emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Kylie is the only famous Kardashian left. And occasionally Kim when Kanye does something embarrassing. I didn't even know their show was still on.


----------



## pixiejenna

berrydiva said:


> It's sad that all the memes are of Jordyn and none of Tristan or Khloe. As if every single man Khloe was with wasn't with someone else while she started seeing them.


This is why I have no sympathy for her. She hooks up with men who are already in relationships. Then she plays victim when she gets cheated on. If you start as the side piece you should know better than to think that you're going to be the end game for this guy. If he cheated with you he's going to cheat on you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Karmic retribution is a beyotch.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why does Khloe go for these kind of guys in the first place? Super rich, younger, famous, they get tons of female attention. I'm aware the dating pool is small. But still, instead of these boys, It'd be a nice welcome change if she settled down with a school teacher from the Midwest, lol.


----------



## minababe

do we really think that happened? i think it was just too silent around the kardashians ..
do you really think the best friend of kiley would do that? that's ridiculous even for the kardashians


----------



## bag-princess

minababe said:


> do we really think that happened? i think it was just too silent around the kardashians ..
> *do you really think the best friend of kiley would do that?* that's ridiculous even for the kardashians




the "best friends" of average women do it so why would kiley be any different???  oh yea it happens but it is usually with the BF's man - not her sisters.


----------



## White Orchid

minababe said:


> do we really think that happened? i think it was just too silent around the kardashians ..
> do you really think the best friend of kiley would do that? that's ridiculous even for the kardashians


Nope.  I think it’s all BS to ramp up ratings.


----------



## starrynite_87

minababe said:


> do we really think that happened? i think it was just too silent around the kardashians ..
> do you really think the best friend of kiley would do that? that's ridiculous even for the kardashians[emoji14]



I believe it happen. Jordyn has watched both her best friend and her best friend’s sister do it to others. On top of that Tristin is trash and if Khole had enough sense she should’ve dropped his a$$ when the footage of him came out. Especially after he had the audacity to have the girl at his playoff games after the news broke...He clear doesn’t care about Khloe or her feelings.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that it never stopped happening since the first time he got caught. I also think that he did it with Jordan whose in their circle because it was the only way he could finally get rid of khloe.  She wasn't going anywhere and desperately trying to make fetch happen. She was nothing more than a booty call that got pregnant. She reached hard to make it look like they're "in love" with all her happy couple pics. She wanted the world to believe that they were a real couple. The only chance he really had to cut her out was doing this because she's clearly holding on for dear life. I wouldn't even be surprised if he paid Jordan for her service to help him get out of his non existent relationship with khloe.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

pixiejenna said:


> I think that it never stopped happening since the first time he got caught. I also think that he did it with Jordan whose in their circle because it was the only way he could finally get rid of khloe.  She wasn't going anywhere and desperately trying to make fetch happen. She was nothing more than a booty call that got pregnant. She reached hard to make it look like they're "in love" with all her happy couple pics. She wanted the world to believe that they were a real couple. The only chance he really had to cut her out was doing this because she's clearly holding on for dear life. I wouldn't even be surprised if he paid Jordan for her service to help him get out of his non existent relationship with khloe.



Applause [emoji122]


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> I think that it never stopped happening since the first time he got caught. I also think that he did it with Jordan whose in their circle because it was the only way he could finally get rid of khloe.  She wasn't going anywhere and desperately trying to make fetch happen. She was nothing more than a booty call that got pregnant. She reached hard to make it look like they're "in love" with all her happy couple pics. She wanted the world to believe that they were a real couple. The only chance he really had to cut her out was doing this because she's clearly holding on for dear life. I wouldn't even be surprised if he paid Jordan for her service to help him get out of his non existent relationship with khloe.



EXACTLY!!!! 

This was the closest thing to sleeping with one of her sisters to make her finally leave him alone because he clearly never wanted a long term relationship with her! But she didn’t want to look like the perpetual looser that she is when it comes to these men.  She should have been been smart and dumped him on her terms instead of letting him make her look pathetic and stupid AGAIN!


----------



## BPC

wow.. i am not a fan of the kardashians but he cheated on her (again.) how come every other post puts the blame on her?
if he didn't want to be in this relationship, be a man and end it. but he's a low life that not only cheated, he cheated with her baby sisters friend.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BPC said:


> wow.. i am not a fan of the kardashians but he cheated on her (again.) how come every other post puts the blame on her?
> if he didn't want to be in this relationship, be a man and end it. but he's a low life that not only cheated, he cheated with her baby sisters friend.


Because she gets with men who cheat on their current partners to be with her, or who are already deadbeat dads. 

He's a cheater but Khloe accepts that behaviour when it works in her favour.


----------



## BPC

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Because she gets with men who cheat on their current partners to be with her, or who are already deadbeat dads.
> 
> He's a cheater but Khloe accepts that behaviour when it works in her favour.


I get that. Like I said, not a fan of hers.
But at the end of the day, this is about something he did, not her, and yet, it almost feels like he gets a pass because people can't stand the Kardashians.

Either way,  it was just an observation.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BPC said:


> I get that. Like I said, not a fan of hers.
> But at the end of the day, this is about something he did, not her, and yet, it almost feels like he gets a pass because people can't stand the Kardashians.
> 
> Either way,  it was just an observation.


Nope. The guy is a sleazy d*ck. And the Kardashians are trash = this is a tired, old as time tale from the K's.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm not giving him a pass. Yes he cheated on her he was in a relationship he didn't want to be in with a stage 5 clinger. If she wants a man who will treat her right she should stop sleeping with guys who are already in relationships. She did everything in her power to make it look like they're a happy couple and that he'd be around for true when he hasn't done diddly for his other kid. Including bashing his ex with whom he has a kid with on social media.  Where's her accountability for her actions of sleeping with a guy who was in a relationship and his girlfriend was pregnant at the time? Not bashing just stating facts.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I never heard of Jordan. So yeah it makes sense for Tristan but what was the end game for Jordan? This was her meal ticket. I looked at her gram. She was riding in wraiths and on vacation a lot. 

He is a baller with 2 baby mommas. That’s everywhere.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I'm not giving him a pass. Yes he cheated on her he was in a relationship he didn't want to be in with a *stage 5 clinger*. If she wants a man who will treat her right she should stop sleeping with guys who are already in relationships. She did everything in her power to make it look like they're a happy couple and that he'd be around for true when he hasn't done diddly for his other kid. Including bashing his ex with whom he has a kid with on social media.  Where's her accountability for her actions of sleeping with a guy who was in a relationship and his girlfriend was pregnant at the time? Not bashing just stating facts.



I laughed out loud!


----------



## pukasonqo

BPC said:


> I get that. Like I said, not a fan of hers.
> But at the end of the day, this is about something he did, not her, and yet, it almost feels like he gets a pass because people can't stand the Kardashians.
> 
> Either way,  it was just an observation.



it takes 2 to tango
he’s as much of a ho as koko and jordyn are, main difference? he wasn’t telling all and sundry she was the one and that they were so made for each other.
koko knew she had a cheater on her hands, he cheated w her on his then pregnant gf so why would it be any different w her?


----------



## berrydiva

BPC said:


> wow.. i am not a fan of the kardashians but he cheated on her (again.) how come every other post puts the blame on her?
> if he didn't want to be in this relationship, be a man and end it. but he's a low life that not only cheated, he cheated with her baby sisters friend.


It's her karma. She's been the other woman in all of her relationships and befriended the women beforehand in some of them. That's why she's getting blamed. He was clearly trash and it wasn't a real relationship from the beginning but she wanted to make everyone believe it was real because she needed to redeem herself after getting with a man with a pregnant girlfriend. The first time around, he caught all the blame. Fool me once and so forth.....


----------



## ThisVNchick

BPC said:


> I get that. Like I said, not a fan of hers.
> But at the end of the day, this is about something he did, not her, and yet, it almost feels like he gets a pass because people can't stand the Kardashians.
> 
> Either way,  it was just an observation.



I don’t think it’s because she’s Kardashian.

She knowingly and willingly entered into a relationship with a perpetual cheater. You can’t assume people are going to sympathize with you when you’ve been the fool from the beginning.


----------



## serenluv202

Khloe took up with Tristan when his then girlfriend Jordy Craig was pregnant with his son.  She also married Lamar Odom after he left Liza Morales heartbroken.  She was also parading around with French Montana while he was still legally married. Kim was sneaking around with Kanye while she was in a relationship with Reggie Bush. Amber Rose broke that story because Kanye broke up with her because of Kim. Then Kim dumped Kanye and married the goofy basketball player. Kendall started dating Ben Simmons while he was still in a relationship with singer Tenashe. Kylie the teenager started dating Tyga, the fiancé of Blac Chyna who was supposed to be Kim’s friend. Malika was dating an athlete who walked out on his family for her. She was also dating Ronnie Magro from Jersey shore while he was still with his ex off and on. 

How dare Jordyn Woods do as she sees and not as she’s told as their minion. LMFAO


----------



## Lounorada

serenluv202 said:


> Khloe took up with Tristan when his then girlfriend Jordy Craig was pregnant with his son.  She also married Lamar Odom after he left Liza Morales heartbroken.  She was also parading around with French Montana while he was still legally married. Kim was sneaking around with Kanye while she was in a relationship with Reggie Bush. Amber Rose broke that story because Kanye broke up with her because of Kim. Then Kim dumped Kanye and married the goofy basketball player. Kendall started dating Ben Simmons while he was still in a relationship with singer Tenashe. Kylie the teenager started dating Tyga, the fiancé of Blac Chyna who was supposed to be Kim’s friend. Malika was dating an athlete who walked out on his family for her. She was also dating Ronnie Magro from Jersey shore while he was still with his ex off and on.
> 
> How dare Jordyn Woods do as she sees and not as she’s told as their minion. LMFAO


And don't forget when Kendall got with Blake Griffin- who was supposedly still engaged to his then fiancee and mother of his kids.


----------



## VickyB

pixiejenna said:


> I'm not giving him a pass. Yes he cheated on her he was in a relationship he didn't want to be in with a stage 5 clinger. If she wants a man who will treat her right she should stop sleeping with guys who are already in relationships. She did everything in her power to make it look like they're a happy couple and that he'd be around for true when he hasn't done diddly for his other kid. Including bashing his ex with whom he has a kid with on social media.  Where's her accountability for her actions of sleeping with a guy who was in a relationship and his girlfriend was pregnant at the time? Not bashing just stating facts.


----------



## berrydiva

Who actually believes Khloe was in a relationship with Tristan when this happened with Jordyn anyway? That man was single and has been since before that baby was born.

This doesn't look like a man in a relationship. Her dancing is so cringeworthy....you buy all that fake azz and can't twerk.


----------



## serenluv202

Lounorada said:


> And don't forget when Kendall got with Blake Griffin- who was supposedly still engaged to his then fiancee and mother of his kids.



Yes...I forgot about Blake Griffin. Thanks


----------



## CeeJay

serenluv202 said:


> Khloe took up with Tristan when his then girlfriend Jordy Craig was pregnant with his son.  She also married Lamar Odom after he left Liza Morales heartbroken.  She was also parading around with French Montana while he was still legally married. Kim was sneaking around with Kanye while she was in a relationship with Reggie Bush. Amber Rose broke that story because Kanye broke up with her because of Kim. Then Kim dumped Kanye and married the goofy basketball player. Kendall started dating Ben Simmons while he was still in a relationship with singer Tenashe. Kylie the teenager started dating Tyga, the fiancé of Blac Chyna who was supposed to be Kim’s friend. Malika was dating an athlete who walked out on his family for her. She was also dating Ronnie Magro from Jersey shore while he was still with his ex off and on.
> 
> How dare Jordyn Woods do as she sees and not as she’s told as their minion. LMFAO


Yup, Jordyn learned from the masters of that craft .. BUT, the big difference is that (alas) they all have $$$ and while Jordyn may make some cash on her make-up crap, Kyle has already discount their joint ventures and I would bet that her line is going to tank (given all the stans of the Kardashian/Jenner girls - which honestly, I do not understand).  A bunch of the rags are saying that Jordyn was at SUR filling out employment papers, hoping that she will get on Vanderpump Rules - HA!


----------



## serenluv202

CeeJay said:


> Yup, Jordyn learned from the masters of that craft .. BUT, the big difference is that (alas) they all have $$$ and while Jordyn may make some cash on her make-up crap, Kyle has already discount their joint ventures and I would bet that her line is going to tank (given all the stans of the Kardashian/Jenner girls - which honestly, I do not understand).  A bunch of the rags are saying that Jordyn was at SUR filling out employment papers, hoping that she will get on Vanderpump Rules - HA!



I think one of the reasons Jordyn did it was because she is secretly hating on that family because they have so much. Kylie takes her everywhere and she lives in her house. Kylie has bought her cars, clothes, jewelry. It’s like being kept as a pet. The only real career success Jordyn has is from jobs the Kardashian-Jenners have thrown her. According to reliable sources, she has an independent net worth of 6million dollars. This does not include future earnings from collaborations with that family. I hope the SUR rumors are true.  It’s a known fact that Lisa Vanderpump can’t stand the Kardashian klan. Would love to see Jordyn on Vanderpump Rules. Lol


----------



## Aimee3

Talk about biting the hand that feeds you...jordyn is even dumber than the K’s if this really happened.


----------



## serenluv202

berrydiva said:


> Who actually believes Khloe was in a relationship with Tristan when this happened with Jordyn anyway? That man was single and has been since before that baby was born.
> 
> This doesn't look like a man in a relationship. Her dancing is so cringeworthy....you buy all that fake azz and can't twerk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!!! I love that video. She’s dancing on him and he could care less. Maybe if they’re nice, Blac Chyna and Amber Rose will teach them all how to twerk. Who am I kidding...twerking requires rhythm...lol


----------



## CeeJay

serenluv202 said:


> I think one of the reasons Jordyn did it was because she is secretly hating on that family because they have so much. Kylie takes her everywhere and she lives in her house. Kylie has bought her cars, clothes, jewelry. It’s like being kept as a pet. The only real career success Jordyn has is from jobs the Kardashian-Jenners have thrown her. According to reliable sources, she has an independent net worth of 6million dollars. This does not include future earnings from collaborations with that family. I hope the SUR rumors are true.  It’s a known fact that Lisa Vanderpump can’t stand the Kardashian klan. Would love to see Jordyn on Vanderpump Rules. Lol


$6m .. from what???  That doesn't make sense to me; didn't know Kylie has bought this chick cars .. whoa!  I thought Jordyn has her own clothing line, but yes .. for certain, she was making money on deals related to the Kardashian-Jenner family.  Supposedly, Kylie kicked her out so Jordyn is back with her Mom, but yet again .. how utterly STUPID to mess with that clan.  I can't stand the Kardashian-Jenner family, but they do make $$$ and they (esp PIMP Mama K) can kill deals .. she's done it before!  I don't think Lisa Vanderpump will want ANYTHING to do with anything associated with that clan (past or present)!


----------



## mkr

Aimee3 said:


> Talk about biting the hand that feeds you...jordyn is even dumber than the K’s if this really happened.



Or dumb as a fox. Kim got famous “by accident” from a sex tape. This may be Jordyn’s big break.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mkr said:


> Or dumb as a fox. Kim got famous “by accident” from a sex tape. This may be Jordyn’s big break.


Doubtful. A lot of her business is based on her association with the K-Klan. Stans are abandoning her products, according to gossip sites.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Who actually believes Khloe was in a relationship with Tristan when this happened with Jordyn anyway? That man was single and has been since before that baby was born.
> 
> This doesn't look like a man in a relationship. Her dancing is so cringeworthy....you buy all that fake azz and can't twerk.


Totally agree with you about believing Tristan being single (and single for quite a while) if all this happened with Jordyn. Which if true, makes this family look even more pathetic that they would be playing this to make Jordyn look like she was the only one in the wrong. Takes 2 to tango and Tristan is the one who is _supposed_ to be in a 'realtionship' with the mother of his child.

Whether this whole thing is fabricated for a new storyline for their sh*t-show or not, the way it's being played out reeks of absolute desperation for relevancy and I hope it finally spells the end for them and their dead in the water tv show. The whole lot of 'em just need to f**k off already...


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

berrydiva said:


> Who actually believes Khloe was in a relationship with Tristan when this happened with Jordyn anyway? That man was single and has been since before that baby was born.
> 
> This doesn't look like a man in a relationship. Her dancing is so cringeworthy....you buy all that fake azz and can't twerk.




Sweet Lordhammmercy, that thumbnail on that video needs to come with a NSFL warning!


----------



## CeeJay

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Doubtful. A lot of her business is based on her association with the K-Klan. Stans are abandoning her products, according to gossip sites.


EXACTLY, that is what I'm hearing as well and it certainly didn't help that Kylie heavily discounted their 'joint' venture products (although the rags have also said that the items sold out).


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she got pregnant and then there was an arrangement made with him to be ‘with her’ for the publicity. They had sex and made a baby, there was no relationship before or after.  They are not going after him because first, I think they have a separation arrangement and second, he would talk. I think they have an arrangement with Jordan concerning the cheating now. They can control her. 
Btw, Jordan is going on Jada’s show to air her side of the story. Big build up to that atm. 
This gives publicity for all them and isn’t the next season of the show airing soon?


----------



## bag-princess

Jordyn speaks!  Jada’s series is good and she usually asks the questions people really want to know so this will be interesting! 

————————

Jordyn Woods to Speak with Jada Pinkett Smith in First Interview Since Tristan Thompson Scandal


Jordyn Woods announced her first interview since news broke last week that she allegedly hooked up with Khloé Kardashian‘s boyfriend Tristan Thompson.

On Tuesday afternoon, Woods, 21, briefly went live on Instagram to reveal that she’s filming Jada Pinkett Smith‘s Facebook Watch talk show, Red Table Talk. PEOPLE has confirmed that the episode will air Friday at noon ET on Facebook Watch.

In the livestream, Woods was filmed from behind on set as she approached the table wearing a black turtleneck dress and sneakers. The camera followed her as she took her seat, turning to face viewers directly with a serious stare.

The interview will presumably mark Woods’ first official, in-depth comments about the scandal. (Last week, she indirectly addressed it at the launch event for her Eylure X Jordyn Woods Lashes in Los Angeles, telling attendees: “Thank you guys for coming out and supporting me through everything that’s going on. It’s been real, and Eylure has been super real with a project I’ve been working on for over nine months right now.”)

The show is hosted by Pinkett Smith, her daughter Willow Smith and her mother Adrienne. Woods, whose late father was a television sound engineer, has known the Smith family for years and Pinkett Smith’s son Jaden, 20, is actually the one who introduced Woods to Kylie Jenner.


https://people.com/tv/jordyn-woods-filming-jada-pinkett-smith-talk-show-cheating-scandal/


----------



## mkr

I think Khloé and Tristan were done before she hooked up with him. She posted all those cryptic tweets an there were rumors. Not that it makes it any easier or okay but just sayin.


----------



## gillianna

When one sleeps and goes after men who are in another relationship it will happen to you in the future.  None of these people are prizes so finding a decent person doesn’t exist.  Birds of s feather flock together. Needing to convince people you have a perfect loving relationship when actions say different screams desperation.   Getting pregnant to think of will keep a man doesn’t work especially when he already had a kid and can throw out his past relationship when his baby mama was pregnant.  Does low self esteem play a big part in these actions.  

There is more sleeping around with this group and their friends, past relationships.  Look at Rob and Blac China, Tyra and Kylie... it doesn’t matter who as long as one can play the victim.   The supporting cast has to be paid very well to play their parts.  Storylines need to bring out something different because the porn tape that started this all is old, naked pictures don’t shock anymore. Photoshop doesn’t fool people.  As they all age it will be interesting to see what happens.  

Imagine Whatever happened to Baby Jane Kardashian style???


----------



## serenluv202

I just have major issues with the Kardashians slut shaming a young girl for a questionable sexual choice.  This mistake should not be the end of her life and happiness.  These delusional plastic Kardashian nitwits actually think all of their stealing other peoples men is ok, but hers is not.  If Jordyn slept with Wiz Khalifa while he was with Amber Rose (only an example), they would be high fiving her. As for her signing an NDA and now giving an interview, they better leave her alone.  They have already cut ties with her, tried to ruin business for her and are constantly bullying her over social media. That's enough...it's too much!!!  And I could care less what Khloe's pet Malika I Can't Keep A Man Haq has to say...and do not get me started on wannabe Kardashian Larsa I'm So Thirsty and Plastic Pippen.


----------



## Lounorada

serenluv202 said:


> I just have major issues with the Kardashians slut shaming a young girl for a questionable sexual choice.  This mistake should not be the end of her life and happiness.  These delusional plastic Kardashian nitwits actually think all of their stealing other peoples men is ok, but hers is not.  If Jordyn slept with Wiz Khalifa while he was with Amber Rose (only an example), they would be high fiving her. As for her signing an NDA and now giving an interview, they better leave her alone.  They have already cut ties with her, tried to ruin business for her and are constantly bullying her over social media. That's enough...it's too much!!!  And I could care less what Khloe's pet Malika I Can't Keep A Man Haq has to say...and do not get me started on wannabe Kardashian Larsa I'm So Thirsty and Plastic Pippen.








Love this post so much! You've said _everything_ i've been thinking when it comes to this story, so I couldn't agree with you more.
Bullying is exactly what the women in this family and their fame thirsty little friends have been doing to Jordyn across social media since this story broke. It's pathetic and so hilariously hypocritical of them considering all of their own past choices and behaviour.
I'm waiting with my popcorn for someone well known to call them out publicly for this.


----------



## Versace Girl

CeeJay said:


> $6m .. from what???  That doesn't make sense to me; didn't know Kylie has bought this chick cars .. whoa!  I thought Jordyn has her own clothing line, but yes .. for certain, she was making money on deals related to the Kardashian-Jenner family.  Supposedly, Kylie kicked her out so Jordyn is back with her Mom, but yet again .. how utterly STUPID to mess with that clan.  I can't stand the Kardashian-Jenner family, but they do make $$$ and they (esp PIMP Mama K) can kill deals .. she's done it before!  I don't think Lisa Vanderpump will want ANYTHING to do with anything associated with that clan (past or present)!


I don't understand how she has 5-6M. Wouldn't she be buying her own cars/jewelry/paying her own rent etc??


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Not sure if this whole Tristan thing is another Kris Jenner stunt but Jordyn’s Instagram followers over the last few days have grown!


----------



## yazj42

I’ve been wanting to chime in on this issue, and Besides the fact I think this is fake it makes me mad at how all the blame is on the girl. The guy is a known cheater, why arent more people harassing him? It’s a gross double standard, basically a boys will be boys one. Also,that entire family is trash, they all cheat on each other and sleep around. They are all enraged by a kiss? It’s ridiculous.


----------



## bisousx

yazj42 said:


> I’ve been wanting to chime in on this issue, and Besides the fact I think this is fake it makes me mad at how all the blame is on the girl. The guy is a known cheater, why arent more people harassing him? It’s a gross double standard, basically a boys will be boys one. Also,that entire family is trash, they all cheat on each other and sleep around. They are all enraged by a kiss? It’s ridiculous.



Do we really believe it was just a kiss?


----------



## prettyprincess

As much as it pains me to see someone as classy and eloquent as Jada get entangled with that garbage family, the interview is a smart move for Jordyn. 

Lets see how tough the K’s and their sycophants are with a powerful black woman like Jada.


----------



## bag-princess

prettyprincess said:


> As much as it pains me to see someone as classy and eloquent as Jada get entangled with that garbage family, the interview is a smart move for Jordyn.
> 
> Lets see how tough the K’s and their sycophants are with a powerful black woman like Jada.




They ain’t about to come for Jada! They don’t want that.  And since Jordyn has been friends with their family for years I am guessing Jada isn’t happy with how she’s being treated and is going to give her this opportunity to say her side.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Yes theyre hypocrites for going after men that are in other relationships and then shaming others for doing the same. BUT, they also werent like family with the other women they did that to. This is more than any regular hookup with unavailable men, this is a whole new level of betrayal.


----------



## berrydiva

PradaforRada said:


> Yes theyre hypocrites for going after men that are in other relationships and then shaming others for doing the same. *BUT, they also werent like family with the other women they did that to.* This is more than any regular hookup with unavailable men, this is a whole new level of betrayal.


Well that's not true according to them...many of those same women they've said in the past "she's like family"...specifically Khloe. She claimed all of those women as being close to her.


----------



## mkr

Kim was BFF’s with Chyna when Kylie got with Tyga. If anyone shouldn’t be slut shaming it’s Kylie.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

berrydiva said:


> Well that's not true according to them...many of those same women they've said in the past "she's like family"...specifically Khloe. She claimed all of those women as being close to her.



I've never heard that Khloe was bffs with Tristans other babymama...in fact she was actually set up on a blind date with him by a mutual friend. So its not like she chased him away from BM #1, he was out looking for it.



mkr said:


> Kim was BFF’s with Chyna when Kylie got with Tyga. If anyone shouldn’t be slut shaming it’s Kylie.



Kim was bbfs with Chyna only because she was dating Tyga and Kanye brought both of them around. Not saying its right but again not really the same thing. And Kim and Chyna werent friends after the relationship ended with Tyga.


Jordyn lived with Kylie and has been around the family for everything. Thats what makes it different and so much worse.


----------



## berrydiva

PradaforRada said:


> I've never heard that Khloe was bffs with Tristans other babymama...in fact she was actually set up on a blind date with him by a mutual friend. So its not like she chased him away from BM #1, he was out looking for it.


Ummmm...I'm not referring to Tristan, I'm referring to all the other men Khloe dated who she was "friends" with their ex or their gf at the time. There's an entire list...think we even discussed a few pages back. She has no room to speak and neither does her sisters Kylie and Kim in this regard. And, why do people keep believing this blind date story?


----------



## knasarae

This whole Jordyn thing is weird. I don't follow any of them like that so I could be wrong, but in the last day or so I've heard:

- Jordyn grew up next door to Will & Jada and the families are very good friends.  Is this maybe why Jada is doing the Red Table Talk with her?  Also, if her family lives next door, wouldn't she have her own money?

- She signed an NDA that doesn't allow her to speak of the interworkings of the Kard/Jenner clan and can't say anything that would be considered defamatory.  If that's the case all she'd really be able to say in the interview is "I made a mistake and I'm sorry."  Gotta be more to it than that, right?

Also, the people who've been commenting they think Tristan did this so Khloe will finally let him go... he's a free man.  What kind of hold could she have on him that he couldn't break up with her whenever he felt like it?  He clearly walked away from his first baby momma with no issue, so I can't see how a child would be a factor in that.  Curious.


----------



## bisousx

knasarae said:


> Also, the people who've been commenting they think Tristan did this so Khloe will finally let him go... he's a free man.  What kind of hold could she have on him that he couldn't break up with her whenever he felt like it?  He clearly walked away from his first baby momma with no issue, so I can't see how a child would be a factor in that.  Curious.



It doesn’t make logical sense but a lot of people - especially men - act out when they can’t bring themselves to just walk away from a relationship. Some guys just don’t know how to break up with someone so they subconsciously try to sabotage their relationship. It’s strange to me but I’ve seen it happen many times.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> They ain’t about to come for Jada! They don’t want that.  And since Jordyn has been friends with their family for years I am guessing Jada isn’t happy with how she’s being treated and is going to give her this opportunity to say her side.


They know who to come for and who not to....they're not going to say anything to Jada. They come for folks who will not beat their asses. I've never see a group of people I'd like to see catch a beatdown more....Khloe and Kim in particular, they have a battery in their back on twitter but their valley girl behinds have no hands at all.


----------



## mkr

These people are grown and acting like teenagers.  For the world to see.  Pray for the kids y'all.


----------



## pukasonqo

as per an australian trash rag koko has another revenge body to display
how many bodies and faces has she had?


----------



## White Orchid

Chanel4Eva said:


> Not sure if this whole Tristan thing is another Kris Jenner stunt but Jordyn’s Instagram followers over the last few days have grown!


I’m inclined to believe it is.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> They know who to come for and who not to....they're not going to say anything to Jada. They come for folks who will not beat their asses. I've never see a group of people I'd like to see catch a beatdown more....Khloe and Kim in particular, they have a battery in their back on twitter but their valley girl behinds have no hands at all.




exactly!!!  they are cowards despite all of khloe's big talk - she isn't stupid enough to say anything about them and this interview.  she will let all of her buddies do that. 


i saw this article earlier about jordyn's very close relationship with the smith's especially will and jaden. some very cute pics of a little girl jordyn with them.  i had no idea she has known them that long but i knew when jada announced that she would be on the show it had to be for a good reason.


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/inside-jordyn-woods-apos-incredibly-182455124.html


----------



## TC1

Perez Hilton posted that Kris has been brokering a new deal with E! for around $200 million. She probably needed to kick it up a notch and had Jordyn be the one to do it.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Jordyn is going on a tv show to say she is sorry? Can’t she just pick up the phone or send a letter? Or gasp....apologize in person.....?  
Another reason why I think the whole situation is staged. Close friends don’t sign NDA agreements, employees do.  Living in the guest house she could be renting or again, she might work for Kylie and live on site.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Jordyn is going on a tv show to say she is sorry? Can’t she just pick up the phone or send a letter? Or gasp....apologize in person.....?
> Another reason why I think the whole situation is staged. Close friends don’t sign NDA agreements, employees do.  Living in the guest house she could be renting or again, she might work for Kylie and live on site.


Jordyn made appearances on the show so her NDA may be as a part of her appearances. I assume she made money off her appearances on the show as well just like Scott and everyone else a part of their supporting cast. They all seemed to have signed NDAs.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Ohhhhh ok, I have not watched the show in years, didn’t know she was part of the cast.  Has Tristan been on the show? I can’t imagine him signing a NDR.


----------



## berrydiva

Encore Hermes said:


> Ohhhhh ok, I have not watched the show in years, didn’t know she was part of the cast.  Has Tristan been on the show? I can’t imagine him signing a NDR.


I haven't watched in years either but thanks to IG, I know all sorts of stuff about them I don't care to know. lol. But I've seen IG clips with Jordyn in scenes with Kylie. I don't know if Tristan has been on. Actually, I think someone posted a clip of him awhile back during one of their baby shower scenes.


----------



## redney

Chanel4Eva said:


> Not sure if this whole Tristan thing is another Kris Jenner stunt but Jordyn’s Instagram followers over the last few days have grown!


It stinks like PMK's handiwork. I mean, look at how dead all the K threads have been just here for months. Same with the gossip rags and sites, social media. Crickets. But now that this comes up and all of a sudden, everything is back to life with opinions and theories. PMK's smile must look like the Grinch's!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can’t believe that E would make that payday, the show is tanking.


----------



## bag-princess

[emoji3][emoji3] people called Malika out on her past with a married man and she felt the need to explain - check out the spelling LYE! Lawd


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her boyfriend was murdered in the midst of their courtship. I don't know what L she is talking about. It ended because he died. These hoez are something else.

Maybe she meant she made her bed with LYE in it. lol


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her boyfriend was murdered in the midst of their courtship. I don't know what L she is talking about. It ended because he died. These hoez are something else.
> 
> Maybe she meant she made her bed with LYE in it. lol




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Girl you got my little yorkie looking at me wondering if I had lost my mind!!!


----------



## gypsumrose

Encore Hermes said:


> Ohhhhh ok, I have not watched the show in years, didn’t know she was part of the cast.  Has Tristan been on the show? I can’t imagine him signing a NDR.


Tristan has been on three times that I can think of -- for the baby shower, Khloe's surprise birthday party, and the True delivery episode.

Jordyn hasn't been on at all in the past season or two. Kylie's not really been on it either.


----------



## knasarae

Red Table Talk Cliff Notes:  Jordyn ended up at Tristan's house after a night of kickin it.  She was never alone with him, they never flirted etc.  According to her it was an innocent mistake on her part that she should've gone home after clubbing instead of going to his house.  When she left in the morning (there were still other people there) he kissed her as she left.  She was stunned and weirded out so she just decided to act like it didn't happen.  When she got home she told Kylie/Khloe where she was but left out the kiss cause she didn't want to start drama or hurt Khloe's feelings.  She accepts responsibility for putting herself in that position, and not saying what happened.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Khole is delusional. I hope she gets dragged back into her original body with the foolishness she just tweeted.


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Red Table Talk Cliff Notes:  Jordyn ended up at Tristan's house after a night of kickin it.  She was never alone with him, they never flirted etc.  According to her it was an innocent mistake on her part that she should've gone home after clubbing instead of going to his house.  When she left in the morning (there were still other people there) he kissed her as she left.  She was stunned and weirded out so she just decided to act like it didn't happen.  When she got home she told Kylie/Khloe where she was but left out the kiss cause she didn't want to start drama or hurt Khloe's feelings.  She accepts responsibility for putting herself in that position, and not saying what happened.



Also... is that what it looks like when a young person has botox?  I felt like her eyebrows should've been moving a lot more than they were.  I'm not familiar with cosmetic surgery so just an observation/question.


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe blaming Jordyn for the reason her "family" broke up is rich. Chilllllllllll she was the reason his family with Jordyn C broke up. So Tristan isn't at fault in Khloe's eyes? Pure comedy.

Tristan has cheated on her 50'leven times and it's never his fault. She needs help.


----------



## knasarae

One more thought... 

Jordyn mentioned that if it was her and someone was at her "ex's or baby daddy's house whatever".  So I don't think Khloe & Tristan were together before this happened.  Not saying that makes it ok, just a thought.


----------



## gypsumrose

knasarae said:


> Red Table Talk Cliff Notes:  Jordyn ended up at Tristan's house after a night of kickin it.  She was never alone with him, they never flirted etc.  According to her it was an innocent mistake on her part that she should've gone home after clubbing instead of going to his house.  When she left in the morning (there were still other people there) he kissed her as she left.  She was stunned and weirded out so she just decided to act like it didn't happen.  When she got home she told Kylie/Khloe where she was but left out the kiss cause she didn't want to start drama or hurt Khloe's feelings.  She accepts responsibility for putting herself in that position, and not saying what happened.


Thanks for the recap. I did NOT want to have to watch that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Now that the dragging has commenced she decides to tweet that Tristan is equally to blame.

She still doesn't get it.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Now that the dragging has commenced she decides to tweet that Tristan is equally to blame.
> 
> She still doesn't get it.


She is getting dragged to hell with that second tweet....it's hilarious.


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> One more thought...
> 
> Jordyn mentioned that if it was her and someone was at her "ex's or baby daddy's house whatever".  So I don't think Khloe & Tristan were together before this happened.  Not saying that makes it ok, just a thought.


I think it was clear that she and Tristan weren't together before this happened. I don't believe they've been together in a very long time.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> I think it was clear that she and Tristan weren't together before this happened. I don't believe they've been together in a very long time.



Just from stuff I see on social media seems like a lot of people think she took him back and they stayed together.


----------



## knasarae

gypsumrose said:


> Thanks for the recap. I did NOT want to have to watch that.


Lol, I needed a mind escape at work.  Overall I do enjoy the Red Table discussions.


----------



## Lounorada

Me watching Khloe-the-fool get draaggggged for those dumb AF tweets...



I am HERE for it!


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Now that the dragging has commenced she decides to tweet that Tristan is equally to blame.
> 
> She still doesn't get it.




Who tweeted that - Khloe??? 




knasarae said:


> Red Table Talk Cliff Notes:  Jordyn ended up at Tristan's house after a night of kickin it.  She was never alone with him, they never flirted etc.  According to her it was an innocent mistake on her part that she should've gone home after clubbing instead of going to his house.  When she left in the morning (there were still other people there) he kissed her as she left.  She was stunned and weirded out so she just decided to act like it didn't happen.  When she got home she told Kylie/Khloe where she was but left out the kiss cause she didn't want to start drama or hurt Khloe's feelings.  She accepts responsibility for putting herself in that position, and not saying what happened.




Good cliff notes! I just watched it and it’s on point!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All of this tells me that Khole was nothing more than a rich groupie that got pregnant. I can't even say it was an open relationship.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bag-princess said:


> Who tweeted that - Khloe???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good cliff notes! I just watched it and it’s on point!



Yes and she is being dragged for that too.


----------



## Stephie2800

It’ ON!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This dummy is also liking tweets about yeah, he is a dog and has always been disgusting but Jordyn was FaMilY. Khole deserves love and happiness.

Just stop it.


----------



## elenkat27

berrydiva said:


> Khloe blaming Jordyn for the reason her "family" broke up is rich. Chilllllllllll she was the reason his family with Jordyn C broke up. So Tristan isn't at fault in Khloe's eyes? Pure comedy.
> 
> Tristan has cheated on her 50'leven times and it's never his fault. She needs help.



Dying over here at 50’leven! You right though! She needs help!


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Me watching Khloe-the-fool get draaggggged for those dumb AF tweets...
> 
> View attachment 4357611
> 
> I am HERE for it!


----------



## berrydiva

Sidebar.....I saw a clip of the Red Table Talk and Jada looks beautiful. Her makeup looks great, her skin looks great, I'm loving her new hairstyle.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Sidebar.....I saw a clip of the Red Table Talk and Jada looks beautiful. Her makeup looks great, her skin looks great, I'm loving her new hairstyle.



I like it when she does without her weaves!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can't stand Perez but oooooooh. ...


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can't stand Perez but oooooooh. ...






[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] BOOM!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I can't stand Perez but oooooooh. ...



They are coming for her!  She was Trina's "friend", she was Lauren London's "friend" (Lauren was one of her bridesmaids!!!)....she just needs to sit and sip on the karma the universe is serving her. She did it to Trina twice, with French and with James Harden. Lamar was still on an off-an-on with Liza. If this was a plot it certainly backfired.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

berrydiva said:


> They are coming for her!  She was Trina's "friend", she was Lauren London's "friend" (Lauren was one of her bridesmaids!!!)....she just needs to sit and sip on the karma the universe is serving her. She did it to Trina twice, with French and with James Harden. Lamar was still on an off-an-on with Liza. If this was a plot it certainly backfired.



What happened with her and Lauren?


----------



## roses5682

The red table interview was a good PR stunt. I hated that jada and jordyn made it seem like she is being unfairly ridiculed because she is a Black  woman. As a Black women that was not my assessment of the situation.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> What happened with her and Lauren?


Lauren was with Trey Songz with a few years and Khloe "hooked up" with Trey at some party. Basically same thing she's accusing Jordy of doing.


----------



## berrydiva

roses5682 said:


> The red table interview was a good PR stunt. I hated that jada and jordyn made it seem like she is being unfairly ridiculed because she is a Black  woman. As a Black women that was not my assessment of the situation.


I'm wondering if Jada said it to shade them because I highly doubt they're going to comment about it....they don't want it with Jada.


----------



## TC1

This is all supposedly over a kiss when she was leaving?.  Nope. Not the way Khloe is droning on...this contrived B.S.
Tristan does what Tristan wants, she can't control him, he was the only one dumb enough to knock her up and have to deal with her stage 5 ass.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jada is friends with Kris Jenner. So there is that.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I'm wondering if Jada said it to shade them because I highly doubt they're going to comment about it....they don't want it with Jada.



of course they won't. and that comment was made toward the end and i didn't see it at all as being blamed on her being a black woman. 




BagOuttaHell said:


> Jada is friends with Kris Jenner. So there is that.




there are "friends" and then there are "friends" - people often get them twisted.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So many lies from Khoe, her nose must be growing Pinocchio-style to match her Pinocchio butt.


----------



## bag-princess

I don’t know what she said because she deleted it - but she said she knows about those parties!  


https://bet.us/2BZJOsl



‘Love & Hip Hop’ Star Masika Kalysha Tells Khloé The Truth About Tristan Thompson While Defending Jordyn Woods


----------



## White Orchid

Imma need a bigger box of popcorn


----------



## bisousx

Watching the interview now... Would Jada be so open minded if Jordyn was dating and then cheated on her son?


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> I don’t know what she said because she deleted it - but she said she knows about those parties!
> 
> 
> https://bet.us/2BZJOsl
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Love & Hip Hop’ Star Masika Kalysha Tells Khloé The Truth About Tristan Thompson While Defending Jordyn Woods


I'm not gonna post the image but here's the original.
www.instagram.com/p/BuekIwKBeCF/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=i3by5vhjlvkp


Oops that was the wrong one....thought it was Masika's I posted.  Oh well


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> Watching the interview now... Would Jada be so open minded if Jordyn was dating and then cheated on her son?


I guess the real question is if that happened would the adult Smiths bully a 21 yo online?

Think the biggest problem in this is Khloe's almost 40 yo azz coming for a 21 yo as if she shouldn't be draggin her "man" up and down these Twitter streets.

Side note: if they're a family why does Tristan have his own house in LA vs staying at home with his family?


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> I guess the real question is if that happened would the adult Smiths bully a 21 yo online?
> 
> Think the biggest problem in this is Khloe's almost 40 yo azz coming for a 21 yo as if she shouldn't be draggin her "man" up and down these Twitter streets.
> 
> Side note: if they're a family why does Tristan have his own house in LA vs staying at home with his family?



I think you’re going to hook up with your friend’s babydaddy, expect to be dragged by someone... no matter the age difference.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> I think you’re going to hook up with your friend’s babydaddy, expect to be dragged by someone... no matter the age difference.


Was really just responding to your question of if Jada would be so open-minded. Think they'd act like adults personally. Jordyn did as she learned from them....Khloe needs to drag her baby daddy with all the same energy. A draggin and bullying are two different things


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I guess the real question is if that happened would the adult Smiths bully a 21 yo online?
> 
> Think the biggest problem in this is Khloe's almost 40 yo azz coming for a 21 yo as if she shouldn't be draggin her "man" up and down these Twitter streets.
> 
> *Side note: if they're a family why does Tristan have his own house in LA vs staying at home with his family*?


This (@ the bolded)


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> I guess the real question is if that happened would the adult Smiths bully a 21 yo online?
> 
> Think the biggest problem in this is Khloe's almost 40 yo azz coming for a 21 yo as if she shouldn't be draggin her "man" up and down these Twitter streets.
> 
> *Side note: if they're a family why does Tristan have his own house in LA vs staying at home with his family?*


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Khloe needs to drag her baby daddy with all the same energy



True


----------



## CeeJay

WHOA .. one of Tristan's team mates making some pretty nasty comments about Khloe .. 
https://www.tmz.com/2019/03/01/gilbert-arenas-khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-lebron-james/


----------



## blackbutterfly

CeeJay said:


> WHOA .. one of Tristan's team mates making some pretty nasty comments about Khloe ..
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/03/01/gilbert-arenas-khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-lebron-james/


LMAAOOOOO this fool talks bad about everybody he's so annoying


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg I’m so disgusted that a 34 year old woman (and I’m using this term pretty loosely) is bullying a 21 year old woman for the same exact thing she has spent her entire life doing. So much for being a strong woman she likes to portray herself as because only weak people tear down others. Yes Jordan was a part but a very very small part. Why not go after all the other women he’s cheated on her with, why only blame Jordan? Tristan is the one who cheated, but he’s cheated the entire time they’re in a “relationship”. She’s too busy playing victim and acting like a high school drama queen. Tristan is doing the same thing he’s done the whole time and that’s whatever the eff he wants. It probably kills Khloe that she hasn’t been able to control him and change him into what she wants. She tried so hard to make it look like they’re a happy couple fooling no one other than herself. The more she attacks Jordan the dumber she looks.


----------



## VickyB

Poor sad pathetic desperate Khloe. What goes around comes around. Own it. Tristen repeatedly cheated on her for who knows how many times. He just was never that into her. And really, nobody ever really showed any sympathy for Khloe. 
I am betting  that Jordyn is on PMK's payroll to fake drama so she can get their low rating show renewed. PMK hoping to bring attention to them using the "she's like family and betrayed everybody" angle in a last ditch effort to get them back in the "news". Kinda seems obvious when all things are considered. Question is, was Tristan in on it or just played. Did anything even happen between them? Kinda doubting it.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Ugg I’m so disgusted that a 34 year old woman (and I’m using this term pretty loosely) is bullying a 21 year old woman for the same exact thing she has spent her entire life doing. So much for being a strong woman she likes to portray herself as because only weak people tear down others. Yes Jordan was a part but a very very small part. Why not go after all the other women he’s cheated on her with, why only blame Jordan? Tristan is the one who cheated, but he’s cheated the entire time they’re in a “relationship”. She’s too busy playing victim and acting like a high school drama queen. Tristan is doing the same thing he’s done the whole time and that’s whatever the eff he wants. It probably kills Khloe that she hasn’t been able to control him and change him into what she wants. She tried so hard to make it look like they’re a happy couple fooling no one other than herself. The more she attacks Jordan the dumber she looks.


Agree with everything -- Khloe has always been one to immediately go on the attack and for someone reason, people are afraid to argue or reason with her.


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> Agree with everything -- Khloe has always been one to immediately go on the attack and for someone reason, people are afraid to argue or reason with her.



koko is like an annoying, yapping chihuahua (apologies to chihuahuas), if someone shouts “boo!” she’ll run and hide but still yapping


----------



## prettyprincess

Omg, black twitter dragging the Kardashian's is like Christmas, Kwanzaa, Eid, and Hanukkah all at once! It’s too good. Jada is a genius!


----------



## pixiejenna

So we're not the only ones who see why Tristan used Jordan as there's a #freetristanthompson hashtag lol

https://www.complex.com/pop-culture...suggests-hes-trying-to-leave-khloe-kardashian


----------



## White Orchid

prettyprincess said:


> Omg, black twitter dragging the Kardashian's is like Christmas, Kwanzaa, Eid, and Hanukkah all at once! It’s too good. Jada is a genius!


There is a black twitter???  I’m also trying too afraid to ask for a link!


----------



## TC1

Now Khloe says it's not Jordyn's fault. It's Tristan's  Tristan was never interested in being a "family" with you Khloe, there was nothing to "break up"


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> So we're not the only ones who see why Tristan used Jordan as there's a #freetristanthompson hashtag lol
> 
> https://www.complex.com/pop-culture...suggests-hes-trying-to-leave-khloe-kardashian





Ray Charles could see that! [emoji41]


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Now Khloe says it's not Jordyn's fault. It's Tristan's [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]





She had to backpedal!


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> There is a black twitter???  I’m also trying too afraid to ask for a link!


yall crack me up when the AAVE is forced but still lost www.twitter.com


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> www.twitter.com




[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Ceeyahd

Khloe should send a gift basket to this young lady, and finally see the light, and understand the errors of her MO with getting with men.


----------



## berrydiva

Khloe's tweet is pathetic. It took all of Twitter dragging her for her to get it through her head that Tristan is the reason her "family" broke up. She owes that girl an apology.


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> yall crack me up when the AAVE is forced but still lost www.twitter.com



What does your post mean?  Please and thank you[emoji8]


----------



## keodi

bag-princess said:


> She had to backpedal!


yep!


----------



## keodi

berrydiva said:


> Khloe's tweet is pathetic. It took all of Twitter dragging her for her to get it through her head that Tristan is the reason her "family" broke up. She owes that girl an apology.


and they are till dragging her under the comments section! lol!


----------



## pixiejenna

So now that she’s been called out for the fact that she has bullied and publicly shamed the wrong person for her “family falling apart” she back tracts and finally admits it’s Tristan’s fault. I’m disturbed that both Khloé and Tristan were more than happy to let Jordan be the scapegoat for thier falling out. Jordan has now been receiving death threats and bashed on social media because of them. Maybe if either one of them could act like adults they could have went thier separate ways with out dragging another person down.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

berrydiva said:


> Khloe's tweet is pathetic. It took all of Twitter dragging her for her to get it through her head that Tristan is the reason her "family" broke up. She owes that girl an apology.





pixiejenna said:


> So now that she’s been called out for the fact that she has bullied and publicly shamed the wrong person for her “family falling apart” she back tracts and finally admits it’s Tristan’s fault. I’m disturbed that both Khloé and Tristan were more than happy to let Jordan be the scapegoat for thier falling out. Jordan has now been receiving death threats and bashed on social media because of them. Maybe if either one of them could act like adults they could have went thier separate ways with out dragging another person down.



if Jordyn gets the right lawyer, she could get more than that....like, say $$$$$$$ via a libel and slander suit against the whole lot of 'em.


----------



## pixiejenna

BagsNBaguettes said:


> if Jordyn gets the right lawyer, she could get more than that....like, say $$$$$$$ via a libel and slander suit against the whole lot of 'em.



I like the way you think! That it would be the best way to teach them a lesson on how to act like adults, money talks lol. It’s ridiculous that Jordan is getting death threats and basically has to go on a public apology tour to save face. 



Saw this posted elsewhere


----------



## prettyprincess

White Orchid said:


> There is a black twitter???  I’m also trying too afraid to ask for a link!


Black Twitter is a cultural identity consisting of black Twitter users from around the world on the Twitter social network focused on issues of interest to the black community, particularly in the United States-Wikipedia


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. I actually thought there was some serious macking out and then some with the way Jordyn was portrayed. This is all over a kiss with no tongue?!?! Shake my damn head.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. I actually thought there was some serious macking out and then some with the way Jordyn was portrayed. This is all over a kiss with no tongue?!?! Shake my damn head.





Exactly! What old folks call “a peck on the lips”! [emoji1]


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Black Twitter is a cultural identity consisting of black Twitter users from around the world on the Twitter social network focused on issues of interest to the black community, particularly in the United States-Wikipedia


There's a wiki article explaining black twitter?!!!!   If this isn't proof of obsession with the culture on an anthropological level, I don't know what is....wanting the rhythm and not the blues could not be a truer statement. And here I thought Urban Dictionary was pure comical. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

mkr said:


> What does your post mean?  Please and thank you[emoji8]


No direct link to a "black" Twitter...no such actual thing, just an affectionate name created by the culture but wanting access just shows the obsession with the culture.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> No direct link to a "black" Twitter...no such actual thing, just an affectionate name created by the culture *but wanting access just shows the obsession with the culture*.



Bloop!


----------



## VickyB

BagsNBaguettes said:


> if Jordyn gets the right lawyer, she could get more than that....like, say $$$$$$$ via a libel and slander suit against the whole lot of 'em.


Yes. It's the only thing they understand.


----------



## keodi

VickyB said:


> Yes. It's the only thing they understand.


Amen!


----------



## berrydiva

I just saw this on TMZ and laughed so hard. Kris Jenner has met her match....a nice timely article about Kylie being the youngest billionaire and the next day, my man Tristan is the walking definition of "no fcuks given". Khloe knows there was never a relationship with him.

*TRISTAN THOMPSONBACK FOR SECONDS... With Mystery Chick*
*9.2K
 238
 3/6/2019 9:34 AM PST*
*Tristan Thompson Steps Out Again With Mystery Chick, Second Time In A Week*




*Tristan Thompson *appears to be moving on from Khloe Kardashian AND Jordyn Woods ... because the NBA star is going back for seconds with his mystery chick in New York City.

Tristan was hanging with the same woman from last week's dinner at Carbone in NYC, and Tuesday night the pair hit up Nobu for more good eats.






The Cleveland Cavaliers are in town again to play the Brooklyn Nets, so Tristan is taking advantage of the NBA schedule to log some more quality time with his mystery boo. And, he's gotta love being far away from the drama he triggered last month, when he was* caught making out* with Jordyn at a house party in Los Angeles.






It's interesting ... we got TT walking into the team hotel with 2 Starbucks cups Tuesday afternoon, and hours later he and this stunning brunette emerged for another night on the town.

Someone's definitely thirsty.


----------



## mkr

They were already broke up before the Jordyn kiss. Jordyn called Khloe his ex in the interview.


----------



## bag-princess

Po thang!! She desperately wants people to believe this man was sooo into her and their little “family” and he keeps trying to show her nah! It wasn’t like that at all!  Like he is doing the most to prove how big a fool she is. And all she can do is tweet her sad quotes.


----------



## afsweet

the mystery girl is pretty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

stephc005 said:


> the mystery girl is pretty!


OK!!! So is baby momma #1... Khloe must be weeping!


----------



## bag-princess

DC-Cutie said:


> OK!!! So is baby momma #1... Khloe must be weeping!



[emoji1][emoji1] she will be posting cryptic tweets beautiful women and ugly souls and etc etc


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> [emoji1][emoji1] she will be posting cryptic tweets beautiful women and ugly souls and etc etc




And heavily made up/Photoshopped/filtered nudes...and reaffirmation clickbait posts of their baby. Because she's a loving mother, don'tcha know.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bag-princess said:


> [emoji1][emoji1] she will be posting cryptic tweets beautiful women and ugly souls and etc etc


----------



## knasarae

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...n-photoshop-fail-instagram-comments-turn-off/


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...n-photoshop-fail-instagram-comments-turn-off/




She tried it!!!! And of course she comes back with her positive and uplifting message to try and shame them into better comments! [emoji3]


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> She tried it!!!! And of course she comes back with her positive and uplifting message to try and shame them into better comments! [emoji3]



She is beyond delusional.


----------



## bag-princess

knasarae said:


> She is beyond delusional.



“She’s out there where the buses don’t run” delusional!


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s with both photoshop and a spanx bodysuit on I guess her revenge bod doesn’t exist lol. If you don’t want people calling you out on how ridiculous you look pretending to be something you clearly are not stop posting such nonsense.


----------



## knasarae

bag-princess said:


> “She’s out there where the buses don’t run” delusional!


Where the buses don't run!!! OMG


----------



## momtok

Disclaimer: I've never watched the kardashian show, and only know, for the most part, what I read here.  But after a brief google of this Tristan guy ..... ugh.  Personally, I feel for the children this "man" (and I use that term loosely) keeps producing.  Ugh.  I will never understand why women want to reproduce with someone like that.


----------



## CeeJay

pixiejenna said:


> That’s with both photoshop and a spanx bodysuit on I guess her revenge bod doesn’t exist lol. *If you don’t want people calling you out on how ridiculous you look pretending to be something you clearly are not stop posting such nonsense*.


*THIS!!!!!  *


----------



## berrydiva

momtok said:


> Disclaimer: I've never watched the kardashian show, and only know, for the most part, what I read here.  But after a brief google of this Tristan guy ..... ugh.  Personally, I feel for the children this "man" (and I use that term loosely) keeps producing.  Ugh.  I will never understand why women want to reproduce with someone like that.


Well he was engaged to the first woman so I feel like she gets a pass.  Khloe on the other hand is a different story.


----------



## pukasonqo

koko and her “revenge bodies”...
revenge from what? she picked them knowingly, especially tristan
i imagine she cannot say my “bought PS body” 
and what happened to those going to the gym and pretending to workout pics?


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> koko and her “revenge bodies”...
> revenge from what? she picked them knowingly, especially tristan
> i imagine she cannot say my “bought PS body”
> *and what happened to those going to the gym and pretending to workout pics?*


----------



## TC1

I'm sure she just found it easier to go to the plastic surgeon instead


----------



## bag-princess

get a peep at these outfits!!!  revenge body is in full display - eat your heart out Tristan!!!





*Khloé Kardashian Steps Out in Las Vegas with BFFs Malika and Khadijah After Tristan Thompson Drama*

*The twins turned 36 Sunday.*


https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/khlo-kardashian-steps-las-vegas-134353584.html


----------



## sdkitty

she looks like a different person now from what I can see...face/body/everything.  These people aren't satisfied to just tweak one thing.....they go extreme and at a young age


----------



## bisousx

Well if she wasn’t called Khlogre and other names from the get go, she may have had a higher self esteem. I don’t blame her.


----------



## Aimee3

Where does one even buy such an outfit as that see thru fishnet jumpsuit????


----------



## Storm702

Aimee3 said:


> Where does one even buy such an outfit as that see thru fishnet jumpsuit????


Www.pleaselookatme.com


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Well if she wasn’t called Khlogre and other names from the get go, she may have had a higher self esteem. I don’t blame her.


Them what are her sister's excuses?  They have the same man-made bodies.

I think she looked at her mom, Kim and Kylie and said, what a minute, I can buy that too.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Them what are her sister's excuses?  They have the same man-made bodies.
> 
> I think she looked at her mom, Kim and Kylie and said, what a minute, I can buy that too.



Some feel like Khloe should have stayed where people put her down. I don’t see anything wrong with becoming prettier. She looks great now.


----------



## pixiejenna

How else would she spend her bestie’s bday? I’m pretty sure stealing the attention away from the bday girls is required if your last name is kartrashian lol.


----------



## pukasonqo

karizma ramirez...i see a theme here


----------



## Longchamp

Word is TT didn't hook up with Karizma Ramirez.  She is a friend of Jordan Clarkson (another Cav's player / ex Kendall Jenner BF) and they all went out to dinner and drinks in NYC when Cavs were in town to play the Nets and Nicks.  Heard that from my friend who is close with the team.  TT and KK have been past due since before the winter holidays. When she talked about wanting another baby, he freaked out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

None of these body parts that she buys come with an ounce of self esteem. So what difference does it make.


----------



## mkr

I think they broke up a while ago and it wasn’t interesting enough for the show so enter the Jordyn fiasco. More drama is good for business.


----------



## CeeJay

mkr said:


> I think they broke up a while ago and it wasn’t interesting enough for the show so enter the Jordyn fiasco. More drama is good for business.


I'm wondering if PMK set this all up, without Jordyn knowing about it?  Nothing would surprise me with this family anymore ..


----------



## berrydiva

CeeJay said:


> I'm wondering if PMK set this all up, without Jordyn knowing about it?  Nothing would surprise me with this family anymore ..


I saw some pics posted of Tristan on another site and he was living his best unbothered life. I don't think he or Jordyn were involved in this one bit. It's very telling that Kris was behind the stories in the gossip blogs because once Will/Jada got behind Jordyn, all of those stories seemed to immediately stop. So, I definitely think Kris was involved in the spin but it backfired on her.


----------



## redney

Good thing the younger K kids are disinterested in Kollege or else PMK would be in cuffs with Felicity and Lori!


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> Good thing the younger K kids are disinterested in Kollege or else PMK would be in cuffs with Felicity and Lori!


Funny!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob went to USC.....
Backs out of thread.....


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Rob went to USC.....
> Backs out of thread.....


 The FBI started investigating this stuff in 2011. Hmmmm. [emoji6]


----------



## CeeJay

Encore Hermes said:


> Rob went to USC.....
> Backs out of thread.....


I think Kourtney is also a college graduate  (shockingly) ..


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> I'm wondering if PMK set this all up, without Jordyn knowing about it?  Nothing would surprise me with this family anymore ..


I think so, all to create buzz for the new season of KUWTK. Refinery 29 did an interesting article on how PMK does this before every new season of the show.


----------



## redney

CeeJay said:


> I think Kourtney is also a college graduate  (shockingly) ..


She is, graduated from the U of AZ


----------



## pixiejenna

Didn’t they make a large donation to robs school because his grades weren’t good enough?  He wanted to go to the same school as his dad did for law.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Didn’t they make a large donation to robs school because his grades weren’t good enough?  He wanted to go to the same school as his dad did for law.


Did they really or was that a lie to make it seem like they had more money than reality? I'm betting on the latter.


----------



## pixiejenna

It could be a lie but I don’t believe rob is anywhere near bright enough to get into law school lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Rob got his undergraduate degree from USC but he did not attend law school.  I doubt he applied. His major was business, he was not pre law.


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought that he went to law school because he wanted to be a lawyer like his dad I guess not lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

My guess is that law school was his original plan, but it didn’t happen.


----------



## gypsumrose

Khloe looks so much like (nondescript) Kylie now. Sometimes I see pics of her face and think it's Kylie.


----------



## knasarae

Encore Hermes said:


> Rob got his undergraduate degree from USC but he did not attend law school.  I doubt he applied. *His major was business*, he was not pre law.


Of course! Or else how would he be able to sell such fashionable socks??!!


----------



## bag-princess

only the clueless would be disappointed and expect her to say anything different or have some empathy.  she wants them to buy them - how is not her concern! 

*-----------------------------------*

*Khloé Kardashian Slammed After Calling Fan 'Cute' for Working Overtime to Afford Good American Jeans*


Since Kardashian’s Good American denim range from $159 to $189, one fan revealed she had to work a significant number of hours in order to save up enough cash to purchase a pair. “So I realized I have to work 20 hours in order to afford @khloekardashian jeans…and I’m in love with then…catch me picking up extra shifts,” she tweeted.

Kardashian replied to the fan’s tweet saying, “Awwwwww this is so cute!!!! I’m so happy you enjoy them,” which many Twitter uses felt was insensitive and tone deaf.

One person wrote, “not to sound like a hater but this actually upsets me!! someone had to work a stupid amount of hours to afford ONE pair of jeans. A millionaire thinks it’s “cute” that ppl have to calculate & think how many hours they have to work to afford little things.”

Another Twitter user replied, “Sick. She doesn’t even realize how tone deaf this is bc she’s been rich her whole life lol. “Being poor is so cute! lol.”


Kardashian launched Good American in fall 2016 with business partner Emma Grede as a body positive, size-inclusive denim line. It’s since expanded into activewear, shapewear and an array of clothing.

“I think what was so crucial to Emma and I, is creating a designer denim that was still trendy and cool and edgy that went into a variety of sizes that for some reason, the market feels like they don’t need to produce, which is really unfair,” Kardashian said of the label, which features denim ranging from size 0 to 24.

“I used to be a girl that would walk into a boutique and they didn’t have my size of denim and I was really body shamed into being too overweight. I couldn’t fit into their denim,” she added.* “So I’m fighting for all the real girls and all the girls with hips and curves, yes!”*




https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/khlo-kardashian-slammed-calling-fan-211248106.html


----------



## limom

This is so stupid. Khloe while a bit larger than her sisters could always buy jeans off the rack. Wtf is she talking about???


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> This is so stupid. Khloe while a bit larger than her sisters could always buy jeans off the rack. Wtf is she talking about???




exactly!  but you know she has to keep selling her fantasy to them that she's all about fitness and making sure women look as good as her.  although i don't know if she can squeeze all that plumped up and disastrous behind  into anything off the rack now!!


----------



## simone72

So overpriced yikes I thought those jeans were a lot cheaper!


----------



## LavenderIce

The fan probably doesn’t see how tone deaf Khloe’s tweet it.


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> This is so stupid. Khloe while a bit larger than her sisters could always buy jeans off the rack. Wtf is she talking about???



Like Khloé is gonna buy off the rack...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh, these people allegedly so upset by her tone deafness are probably tweeting her from $1,000 Iphones.


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> Like Khloé is gonna buy off the rack...


Prior to this appendage that is now her behind, she definitely bought her jeans off the rack.
I recall her wearing 7’s and j brand back in the days.
Her brand is nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> This is so stupid. Khloe while a bit larger than her sisters could always buy jeans off the rack. Wtf is she talking about???


Not with that monstrosity she attached to her backside. They used to be a bit more proportioned when they all first go their work done but clearly it wasn't enough plus having kids didn't help.


----------



## berrydiva

limom said:


> Prior to this appendage that is now her behind, she definitely bought her jeans off the rack.
> I recall her wearing 7’s and j brand back in the days.
> Her brand is nothing out of the ordinary.


Didn't even see this comment but just said the same as you....lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Well it’s not like Khloe was smart before so why would you expect her to say a smart comment from her now? If this person has to work 20 hours to be able to buy the jeans they make roughly $9 a hour. She has never had to work a real job in her life and has no idea how the average person lives. I like the idea of more inclusive options for all sizes jeans they are hard to shop for especially if you’re plus size. But she herself was never plus size and even her talking about how hard it was to shop for jeans while being average size wise is beyond annoying, especially to someone who was plus sized and knows the struggle.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Well it’s not like Khloe was smart before so why would you expect her to say a smart comment from her now? If this person has to work 20 hours to be able to buy the jeans they make roughly $9 a hour.


I think Good American jeans are manufactured in LA so they would at least need to pay the minimum wage for the city of LA (think is around $14/hr). I remember her taking heat awhile back because people thought it was a sweatshop outside the country and she corrected folks saying they're manufactured in LA. 

But all of these Kardashians are tone deaf anyway so like you said, no real need to expect smart comments from them.


----------



## tweegy

I found the comment Hilarious! 

Tone deaf, and straight over the head woosh - but still hilarious!


----------



## chowlover2

knasarae said:


> Of course! Or else how would he be able to sell such fashionable socks??!!


Rob's sock are $35 a pair in Neiman Marcus. No wonder his line never took off.


----------



## bisousx

I looove Good American jeans. They are the only brand that fits me very well.  I have these muscular athletic legs that don’t look good in most jeans so I have to admit that their jeans have a uniquely flattering fit... have 4 pairs and love every one of them. I kinda get what Khloe means, you don’t have to be obese to struggle with denim.  Her comment wasn’t sensitive at all though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hate to say this, but I’d like to try on a pair of Good American jeans. Anything that will fit my Latina booty I’m all for it.


----------



## berrydiva

meluvs2shop said:


> I hate to say this, but I’d like to try on a pair of Good American jeans. Anything that will fit my Latina booty I’m all for it.


As odd as it may seem, have you tried Fashion Nova. Their jeans actually have a really good fit. I try to stay away from the ones that are jeggings or thin type material and look for the ones that probably start around $30/35. But I have about 5 pairs and they have a great fit if you have a booty booty and thighs.


----------



## meluvs2shop

berrydiva said:


> As odd as it may seem, have you tried Fashion Nova. Their jeans actually have a really good fit. I try to stay away from the ones that are jeggings or thin type material and look for the ones that probably start around $30/35. But I have about 5 pairs and they have a great fit if you have a booty booty and thighs.


No! I’ve never tried, but I did see some of the jegging style you mentioned and was like, meh not for me, and kept scrolling on IG. Like you, I still like a good pair of denim so I want them to have some weight to them, but also stretch of course so they can go over my hips! Off to fashion nova! Thanks!


----------



## meluvs2shop

nvm. wrong thread.


----------



## knasarae

berrydiva said:


> As odd as it may seem, have you tried Fashion Nova. Their jeans actually have a really good fit. I try to stay away from the ones that are jeggings or thin type material and look for the ones that probably start around $30/35. But I have about 5 pairs and they have a great fit if you have a booty booty and thighs.



I've been wanting to try Fashion Nova too.  But every time I get on their website I get frustrated and stop looking.  There are soooo many, and I just want some _regular_ skinny jeans. No distressing, no holes or rips.  Whenever I find a pair, they only have a few sizes left (never mine lol)


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian channels Diana Ross and people ain’t having it!!


[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


At Diana Ross' 75th birthday party, Khloé Kardashian channeled the legendary singer in a huge way.

The reality star attended Ross' party wearing big blonde curls, hoop earrings and a sparkling gold wrap dress that had a deep plunging neckline. Her mother and sister also attended, wearing shimmery looks.

While Kardashian seemed to be enjoying herself at the party, many people had mixed thoughts about her look. When "The Shade Room" reposted Kardashian's look on Instagram, one person left a comment saying, "Whew she looks good!"

Another chimed in saying the total opposite sentiment, writing, "She almost looks like the black woman she wished she was."


https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...els-diana-ross-people-mixed-feelings-61978016


----------



## berrydiva

knasarae said:


> I've been wanting to try Fashion Nova too.  But every time I get on their website I get frustrated and stop looking.  There are soooo many, and I just want some _regular_ skinny jeans. No distressing, no holes or rips.  Whenever I find a pair, they only have a few sizes left (never mine lol)


Yeah. That's the only problem. They're making way too much money to have such a terrible website. I usually just select skinny jeans from the drop down menu and then filter from price high to low, then start scrolling down that way. Helps to weed out the jeggings and cheaper material jeans. But for $40 on average, they are the same quality of some of my higher end jeans.


----------



## berrydiva

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian channels Diana Ross and people ain’t having it!!
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> At Diana Ross' 75th birthday party, Khloé Kardashian channeled the legendary singer in a huge way.
> 
> The reality star attended Ross' party wearing big blonde curls, hoop earrings and a sparkling gold wrap dress that had a deep plunging neckline. Her mother and sister also attended, wearing shimmery looks.
> 
> While Kardashian seemed to be enjoying herself at the party, many people had mixed thoughts about her look. When "The Shade Room" reposted Kardashian's look on Instagram, one person left a comment saying, "Whew she looks good!"
> 
> Another chimed in saying the total opposite sentiment, writing, "She almost looks like the black woman she wished she was."
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...els-diana-ross-people-mixed-feelings-61978016
> View attachment 4385420
> View attachment 4385421


She looks crazy. lol. She just doesn't have the "swag" to pull off that look. The whole thing is dominating her vs her owning the look.


----------



## Ceeyahd

I won't entertain the idea of buying anything attached to the family.


----------



## CeeJay

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian channels Diana Ross and people ain’t having it!!
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> 
> At Diana Ross' 75th birthday party, Khloé Kardashian channeled the legendary singer in a huge way.
> 
> The reality star attended Ross' party wearing big blonde curls, hoop earrings and a sparkling gold wrap dress that had a deep plunging neckline. Her mother and sister also attended, wearing shimmery looks.
> 
> While Kardashian seemed to be enjoying herself at the party, many people had mixed thoughts about her look. When "The Shade Room" reposted Kardashian's look on Instagram, one person left a comment saying, "Whew she looks good!"
> 
> Another chimed in saying the total opposite sentiment, writing, "She almost looks like the black woman she wished she was."
> 
> 
> https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...els-diana-ross-people-mixed-feelings-61978016
> View attachment 4385420
> View attachment 4385421


How in god's name did they EVER get invited to that party?!?!  Has Diana Ross downgraded her friend's list to invite these fools?!?!!


----------



## mkr

Why is her face white and her body not?[emoji849]


----------



## chowlover2

Khloe doesn't even look like herself anymore. She looks more like one of Kim Zolciak's plastic daughters.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I agree, she can’t carry that look. Not even close.


----------



## Lounorada

Khloe looks a try-hard mess. It must take them hours to wash off all that makeup, fake tan, body makeup, body shimmer etc. I couldn't imagine having that amount of product on my skin 

If PMK pumps any more cement into her cheeks, they're gonna explode.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Khloe looks a try-hard mess. It must take them hours to wash off all that makeup, fake tan, body makeup, body shimmer etc. I couldn't imagine having that amount of product on my skin
> 
> If PMK pumps any more cement into her cheeks, they're gonna explode.


It's no wonder that there are no men lined up at her door. She looks like a completely different person w/o all the makeup. I bet she still gets makeup on her sheets no matter how carefully she takes it all off.


----------



## redney

CeeJay said:


> How in god's name did they EVER get invited to that party?!?!  Has Diana Ross downgraded her friend's list to invite these fools?!?!!


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> How in god's name did they EVER get invited to that party?!?!  Has Diana Ross downgraded her friend's list to invite these fools?!?!!



I seriously doubt that Miss Ross invited them!  If she had they would have blasted it everywhere!


----------



## berrydiva

A whole bunch of randoms were invited to that party....saw Robin Thicke in the pics of the event.


----------



## Irishgal

Lounorada said:


> Khloe looks a try-hard mess. It must take them hours to wash off all that makeup, fake tan, body makeup, body shimmer etc. I couldn't imagine having that amount of product on my skin
> 
> If PMK pumps any more cement into her cheeks, they're gonna explode.



I think PMK got cheek implants. They look hard, most filler looks softer.


----------



## pukasonqo

is koko on the prowl again?
she really should get brownie points for trying hard to be sexy


----------



## arnott

pukasonqo said:


> is koko on the prowl again?
> she really should get brownie points for trying hard to be sexy



When does she not try hard to be sexy?


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> When does she not try hard to be sexy?


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> is koko on the prowl again?
> she really should get brownie points for trying hard to be sexy


Trying to make Tristan see what he's missing. Only problem is that he seems completely unbothered.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> *Trying to make Tristan see what he's missing.* Only problem is that he seems completely unbothered.




that's hard to do when he ain't even looking in her direction!


----------



## pukasonqo

arnott said:


> When does she not try hard to be sexy?



which lays to rest the saying of “practice makes perfect”


----------



## Jayne1

She's got a lot of baggage at this point.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> She's got a lot of baggage at this point.




you're not talking about her gargantuan butt right??


----------



## bag-princess

OMGoodness [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

People still posting about this - someone said she thought it was the guy in Twisted Sister!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kris’ cheek filler looks way overdone.


----------



## redney

Encore Hermes said:


> Kris’ cheek filler looks way overdone.


She's turning into Madame.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> She's turning into Madame.


Hey you leave Madame out of this! She's a Legend!


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Hey you leave Madame out of this! She's a Legend! [emoji23]


[emoji23]


----------



## arnott

bag-princess said:


> OMGoodness [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> 
> People still posting about this - *someone said she thought it was the guy in Twisted Sister!! *
> View attachment 4390643



     Good one!


----------



## Irishgal

Well if the shoe fits


----------



## bag-princess

i saw the story this morning with the headline that at True's party she ignored Tristan!    i am sure it was the other way around as she attempted to sashay back and forth in front of him to get him to notice her.  it said he was standing right beside her and she paid him no attention at all - well she knew she was having it taped so yea. 
everyone knows he was not there for her anyway so more of kris's spin! 


https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/khlo-kardashian-fully-ignoring-tristan-100200854.html


----------



## legaldiva

What on Earth is happening to her nose?  She's possessed by the ghost of Michael.


----------



## White Orchid

And this folks is why Khloe is forever Photoshopping and editing all her photos


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> And this folks is why Khloe is forever Photoshopping and editing all her photos
> View attachment 4407656


Yes!_ WTF??? _Did they just buy another pet???????


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> Yes!_ WTF??? _Did they just buy another pet???????



what poor small creature will suffer at their hands now???


----------



## Encore Hermes

This whateveritis going to live in Kanye’s house?   I can’t see a metal cage with loud wheel, wood shaving scattered about and colorful and plastic food/water things flowing with the aesthetics.  
On snap....Kanye doesn’t live there, he will never know. Carry on everyone


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> This whateveritis going to live in Kanye’s house?   I can’t see a metal cage with loud wheel, wood shaving scattered about and colorful and plastic food/water things flowing with the aesthetics.
> On snap....Kanye doesn’t live there, he will never know. Carry on everyone



even though kanye doesn't live there - kim supposedly does and we all saw how she was with the cute little tiny dog that she switched with kourtney!!  she could barely handle that!  i don't know what kind of whatchamacallit it is in that box but i can not imagine something running,crawling,sliding around that sanitarium they call a house!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg.....speaking of kourtney, whatever happened to the exotic cat she bought...the bengal? Kinda an exotic with cat cross I think. Lots of energy, loves to climb.... she still have it?


----------



## bag-princess

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg.....speaking of kourtney, whatever happened to the exotic cat she bought...the bengal? Kinda an exotic with cat cross I think. Lots of energy, loves to climb.... she still have it?



how long ago was this because i have never seen said creature.   the last time i saw her with a pet - she and kim had matching little dogs and kim was having a hard time with hers so she switched it with kourts thinking she would never know the difference.    these people do not have time for pets!  they are too busy traveling all over the place trying to look fabulous!  and the sad thing is they could afford to take them on their many travels if they wanted but you only see them for show purposes.


----------



## pukasonqo

Mercygate


----------



## Encore Hermes

bag-princess said:


> how long ago was this because i have never seen said creature.   the last time i saw her with a pet - she and kim had matching little dogs and kim was having a hard time with hers so she switched it with kourts thinking she would never know the difference.    these people do not have time for pets!  they are too busy traveling all over the place trying to look fabulous!  and the sad thing is they could afford to take them on their many travels if they wanted but you only see them for show purposes.


Yep,,,,mercygate 
I just looked it up, Christmas 2013


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Notice how they are always acquiring and disposing of pets....and does anybody remember the two Great Danes that Kendull had that were locked in a closet on the show, and then when people noticed that segment, they just disappeared, never to be spoken of again??


I'll bet the first pet the kiddos got is gone already and this is an expendable replacement.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Maybe Kim kan be a kardashian pet advocate. lot of clients there


----------



## White Orchid

Lipo indentations on your arm, visible butt pads and Spanx.  Classy Khloe


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Lipo indentations on your arm, visible butt pads and Spanx.  Classy Khloe
> View attachment 4422142



you mean klassy khloe?
anyway, i hope she didn’t pay much for her “attachment” 
koko, bigger doesn’t necessarily means better


----------



## Encore Hermes

Oh sure....that’s real looking.......
Does she not have a three way mirror? Or even a handheld she could turn around and look over shoulder? That is awful, who styles her?


----------



## bagnutt

Encore Hermes said:


> View attachment 4422624
> 
> Oh sure....that’s real looking.......
> Does she not have a three way mirror? Or even a handheld she could turn around and look over shoulder? That is awful, who styles her?



She just rehashes Kim’s looks. KK was wearing the skin tight calf length dresses/skirts with short boots last year.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> Lipo indentations on your arm, visible butt pads and Spanx.  Classy Khloe
> View attachment 4422142




Tragic!!! SMH


----------



## mkr

I don’t think it’s tight enough...[emoji57]


----------



## Irishgal

She looks like she should be turning tricks on Lankershim Blvd in the San Fernando Valley.


----------



## pixiejenna

So butt implants/injections, lipo, butt pads, and spanx and this is the final result tragic!


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> So butt implants/injections, lipo, butt pads, and spanx and this is the final result tragic!


Don't think she has on butt pads...just those spanx that have the butt holes cut out.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t even know that they made spanx with the butt cut out lol. The only spanx I wear is thier bra-llelujah dumb name but the most comfortable bra I have ever had.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

White Orchid said:


> Lipo indentations on your arm, visible butt pads and Spanx.  Classy Khloe
> View attachment 4422142





berrydiva said:


> Don't think she has on butt pads...just those spanx that have the butt holes cut out.



Erm...those aren't butt pads...that's her ass after all of the illegal butt shots she's had. I've unfortunately seen it in real life


----------



## berrydiva

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Erm...those aren't butt pads...that's her ass after all of the illegal butt shots she's had. I've unfortunately seen it in real life


Yes...she's had fat transfers and she wears those spanx with the cutouts for whatever ungodly reason. Thought the butt shots part was understood.


----------



## White Orchid

I just assumed it was butt pads/lifters like these, but I don’t really know.  Either way it (she) is sad.  She needs to realise she’s not black lol.


----------



## Sferics

.

!


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Lipo indentations on your arm, visible butt pads and Spanx.  Classy Khloe
> View attachment 4422142








I scrolled past that picture too fast and actually thought she was naked... was afraid to scroll back to it 
Besides all the surgery/procedures they have done, I can only imagine the amount of shapewear/spanx type garments they wear every day to help them achieve their idea of the perfect body in their hideous outfits.


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> I scrolled past that picture too fast and actually thought she was naked... was afraid to scroll back to it [emoji38]
> Besides all the surgery/procedures they have done, I can only imagine the amount of shapewear/spanx type garments they wear every day to help them achieve their idea of the perfect body in their hideous outfits.


It seems like it's a LOT of work for a parking lot pap shot. [emoji23]


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> It seems like it's a LOT of work for a parking lot pap shot. [emoji23]



but what else has she got going on her life?
plus if she is aiming for another relationship she has to put the goods on display


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> Lipo indentations on your arm, visible butt pads and Spanx.  Classy Khloe
> View attachment 4422142



It's always so nice to see a young lady dressed up like a sausage with a wart, going about her day.


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It's always so nice to see a young lady dressed up like a sausage with a wart, going about her day.


----------



## CeeJay

Irishgal said:


> She looks like she should be turning tricks on Lankershim Blvd in the San Fernando Valley.


Nah .. Lankershim would be too high-class for this look!!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Those have to be butt pads. 

And now I need a pair of those lifters posted above lol


----------



## mkr

A1aGypsy said:


> Those have to be butt pads.
> 
> And now I need a pair of those lifters posted above lol



No it’s injections. There are pics of it in a thong in this thread. Or maybe google Khloé before and after new butt.


----------



## A1aGypsy

It’s just too symmetrical and perfect to be injections. In my mind anyway.


----------



## White Orchid

A1aGypsy said:


> It’s just too symmetrical and perfect to be injections. In my mind anyway.


Yep it’s definitely more than injections and you can actually see the outline in the right cheek.  Her a$$ is much wider and flabbier.  She’s got the pads as well as Spanx.  And yet she still looks hideous.


----------



## berrydiva

A1aGypsy said:


> It’s just too symmetrical and perfect to be injections. In my mind anyway.


They sculpt it once they do the fat transfers....dr Miami has a video on it somewhere on YouTube. That's how the good doctors get it to look symmetrical.


----------



## arnott

Uhh....


----------



## mkr

Khloe's boobies are a lot little lopsided....


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Khloe's boobies are a lot little lopsided....




uh no............you were right the first time!!!  a lot!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She cannot pull off a low bun and a middle part. Not many women can Khloe, don’t feel bad.


----------



## White Orchid

She seriously looks like a man.  I see now why she’s forever “altering” her visage with those Snapchat filters.


----------



## Lounorada

Khloe looks so tacky, a mess.
Kendall looks so plastic, like a mannequin.
Kourtney looks great, her dress is cute.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kinda a sad pic tbh.  Look at Kendall’s left boob, even left arm and leg lol. She should tip over.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

berrydiva said:


> A whole bunch of randoms were invited to that party....saw Robin Thicke in the pics of the event.



WHAT! That’s atrocious lmao


----------



## Pursedesbenz

berrydiva said:


> Trying to make Tristan see what he's missing. Only problem is that he seems completely unbothered.



He never cared from the beginning unfortunately. He’s such a flop


----------



## Jayne1

Khloe's implant fell?

Is Kendel still a successful model?


----------



## redney

Kendull is unrecognizable now. WTF has she done to herself? Khloe, hot mess. All that work and $$$ to come out way worse looking.


----------



## pukasonqo

arnott said:


> Uhh....



PMK advertising her wares?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

arnott said:


> Uhh....




All that money and access to fashion....to look like this.

I haven't the words.


----------



## Encore Hermes

If you double up her hair, it could be a pretty good rope mop.


----------



## arnott

BagsNBaguettes said:


> All that money and access to fashion....to look like this.
> 
> I haven't the words.



I can't believe she would pay to look like that!    Her makeup artist should be fired for making her look like an Oompa Loompa!    And that ridiculous ponytail!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> Uhh....



Reality vs Instagram!


----------



## springandsummer

arnott said:


> Uhh....


Kendall doesn’t even look human, she is soo plastic 

Khloe is literally orange??? 

Their tans are embarrassing, they are WHITE, I know it seems hard for them to accept but they will never be the black “instagram baddies” they so desperately want to be


----------



## arnott

https://www.tmz.com/2019/05/15/lamar-odom-sex-addiction-2000-women/


----------



## White Orchid

I’m just surprised there are that many women who’d choose to have sex with him.


----------



## Shelbyrana

What did she do to her face?!?!


----------



## Irishgal

Omg her nose!


----------



## redney

Memmmmooorrrieeeeeeeessssss! From 2009. Can't believe it's the same person.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg.....at first glance looks like she got the kris Jenner nose
Seriously....is that shopped because it is way too small for the size of her head


----------



## mkr

I may be in the minority but I think Khloé looks a hundred times better than she used to.


----------



## V0N1B2

Shelbyrana said:


> What did she do to her face?!?!


She’s starting to look like Lil Kim


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> I may be in the minority but I think Khloé looks a hundred times better than she used to.



Sometimes I think that too, but honestly I feel like I don’t even know what she looks like because she uses so many smoke and mirrors.


----------



## arnott

Shelbyrana said:


> What did she do to her face?!?!



She's made herself look 20 years older than her actual age!    She reminds me of Charo here:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> I’m just surprised there are that many women who’d choose to have sex with him.


Most of them he paid for sex, I'd say.


----------



## lucydee

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg.....at first glance looks like she got the kris Jenner nose
> Seriously....is that shopped because it is way too small for the size of her head


I thought  this was her mom Kris. From the nose to chin. These are Kris Jenner lips too.


----------



## bagnutt

lucydee said:


> I thought  this was her mom Kris. From the nose to chin. These are Kris Jenner lips too.



Agreed that looks like a photoshop mashup of Khalid and Kris.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That is one _terrible_ nose job. I swear these people have body dysmorphia.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The new nose job is getting a lot of press


----------



## CeeJay

This really slays me; LA and Orange County .. seriously, a Plastic Surgery mecca with so many really good Physicians, yet .. these boneheads seem to go to ones that do a HORRIBLE job!  However, I also have to say that that particular nose "type" .. see it all the time here in LA and every time I do, I just shake my head because they never look 'real'.


----------



## bisousx

All this fuss over one photo... I’ll wait to see more before judging


----------



## Jayne1

CeeJay said:


> This really slays me; LA and Orange County .. seriously, a Plastic Surgery mecca with so many really good Physicians, yet .. these boneheads seem to go to ones that do a HORRIBLE job!  However, I also have to say that that particular nose "type" .. see it all the time here in LA and every time I do, I just shake my head because they never look 'real'.


They hate noses in Hollywood.  Even the actresses who get the best roles have teeny noses.

It's all about the lips and teeth to them.


----------



## Prufrock613

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That is one _terrible_ nose job. I swear these people have body dysmorphia.


It’s like a 5 yo snipped it with school scissors.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bisousx said:


> All this fuss over one photo... I’ll wait to see more before judging



Who knows how long we will have to wait for a pic without PS!


----------



## Ceeyahd

Jayne1 said:


> They hate noses in Hollywood.  Even the actresses who get the best roles have teeny noses.
> 
> It's all about the lips and teeth to them.



A nose can and does gives so much character to one's face. I don't understand the need to have a generic nose. But to each his own. I had a friend in my teens that had prominent nose, it fit her face perfectly, she had huge beautiful eyes. She had her nose done twice, the first nose was a strong nose, not too different in size from her natural nose. She then decided she wanted a small nose, she was left with a large space between her top lip and bottom /nostril area. It wasn't good looking but she loved it.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Penelope Cruz has a prominent nose and I think it enhances her beauty.


----------



## CeeJay

Ceeyahd said:


> A nose can and does gives so much character to one's face. I don't understand the need to have a generic nose. But to each his own. I had a friend in my teens that had prominent nose, it fit her face perfectly, she had huge beautiful eyes. She had her nose done twice, the first nose was a strong nose, not too different in size from her natural nose. She then decided she wanted a small nose, she was left with a large space between her top lip and bottom /nostril area. It wasn't good looking but she loved it.


I COULD NOT agree with you more!!!  I'm 1/2 Italian and so I do not have a tiny nose, but what I have suits my face.  Unfortunately, many years ago when I used to teach swimming, one of the boys thought it would be funny to 'try' swimming the Butterfly (which was my best stroke), and wham .. slams me with his fist in my nose!  It hurt like heck, black & blue, but my parents being the way they were said "oh, it will be fine"!  What I didn't realize at that time, was that it caused a very bad deviated septum and as such, I had trouble breathing for years.  When I researched getting it fixed back East, the bill would have been outrageous, so I waited to when we moved out here and yup .. a LOT less expensive.  I went to an ENT guy, although he also did Nose Jobs .. I was very clear with him that I wanted my breathing to be cleared .. don't touch the nose otherwise.  My Doctor was FANTASTIC (we are actually very good friends now - he went to MIT and Harvard, so we had the Boston connection); he fixed my nose and interestingly enough, I never thought about the fact that the deviated septum actually made my nose appear crooked to the left side!  I have many friends with ethnic noses who ask about a good Nose doctor, and I always send them his way because what I like about him so much, is that he does a computer-aided generation of your face post-surgery, and shows many of these gals that have a tiny "Barbie" nose will look silly on them!  He has actually refused to work on some folks because he says that he won't make them look "plastic" .. major respect for that!  But, as we all know, yup .. some folks will just go to someone else; sad!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

CeeJay said:


> I COULD NOT agree with you more!!!  I'm 1/2 Italian and so I do not have a tiny nose, but what I have suits my face.  Unfortunately, many years ago when I used to teach swimming, one of the boys thought it would be funny to 'try' swimming the Butterfly (which was my best stroke), and wham .. slams me with his fist in my nose!  It hurt like heck, black & blue, but my parents being the way they were said "oh, it will be fine"!  What I didn't realize at that time, was that it caused a very bad deviated septum and as such, I had trouble breathing for years.  When I researched getting it fixed back East, the bill would have been outrageous, so I waited to when we moved out here and yup .. a LOT less expensive.  I went to an ENT guy, although he also did Nose Jobs .. I was very clear with him that I wanted my breathing to be cleared .. don't touch the nose otherwise.  My Doctor was FANTASTIC (we are actually very good friends now - he went to MIT and Harvard, so we had the Boston connection); he fixed my nose and interestingly enough, I never thought about the fact that the deviated septum actually made my nose appear crooked to the left side!  I have many friends with ethnic noses who ask about a good Nose doctor, and I always send them his way because what I like about him so much, is that he does a computer-aided generation of your face post-surgery, and shows many of these gals that have a tiny "Barbie" nose will look silly on them!  He has actually refused to work on some folks because he says that he won't make them look "plastic" .. major respect for that!  But, as we all know, yup .. some folks will just go to someone else; sad!




Can I get a PM as to the doc's name? I have a friend who has the same issue you had and has been looking for a surgeon to fix it.


----------



## Sferics

I think these tiny noses look so awful. 
With this surgery they take away everything special.


----------



## Ceeyahd

Sferics said:


> I think these tiny noses look so awful.
> With this surgery they take away everything special.


I especially don't love the little nose on older than thirty something women. It reminds me of a pixie.


----------



## Sferics

Ceeyahd said:


> I especially don't love the little nose on older than thirty something women. It reminds me of a pixie.


Omg...you're right DD


----------



## simone72

Looks like Kendall messed with her lips and face too little by little they are morphing into someone else !


----------



## big bad mama

It’s a shame how much self hatred this family has for themselves. Women should be happy the way GOD made you. He made all of us different for a reason. I would NEVER get plastic surgery and I can afford it. I’m PROUD the way GOD made me. It’s a shame all the negativity and shallowness these women will and do portrayed to there young daughters. These    Kardashian women are not strong women. All I can say is ‘bless their little heart.’


----------



## CeeJay

big bad mama said:


> It’s a shame how much self hatred this family has for themselves. Women should be happy the way GOD made you. He made all of us different for a reason. I would NEVER get plastic surgery and I can afford it. I’m PROUD the way GOD made me. It’s a shame all the negativity and shallowness these women will and do portrayed to there young daughters. These    Kardashian women are not strong women. All I can say is ‘bless their little heart.’


I know, right??? .. and Khloe is the one who always writes about "love yourself", "love your body", yada yada yada .. the TOTAL opposite of what she puts on IG which shows her as being the MOST desperate of them all!


----------



## pixiejenna

Tristans ex says that she had complications due to the stress of tristans new very public relationship with khloe and was put in bed rest. He cheated on her and one of the people she confronted him was khloe who he pretended to not know. He also pressured her into having a baby and they tried for 2 years. I feel like that's the same game he played with khloegore. It makes it even more sad that she wasted so much time pretending to be a "happy couple". I don't get why he wanted kids so bad it doesn't seem like he actually spends time with either of them. 

https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...nancy-problems-child-support-court-documents/


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Tristans ex says that she had complications due to the stress of tristans new very public relationship with khloe and was put in bed rest. He cheated on her and one of the people she confronted him was khloe who he pretended to not know. He also pressured her into having a baby and they tried for 2 years. I feel like that's the same game he played with khloegore. It makes it even more sad that she wasted so much time pretending to be a "happy couple". *I don't get why he wanted kids so bad* it doesn't seem like he actually spends time with either of them.
> 
> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...nancy-problems-child-support-court-documents/



That's the most shocking thing!


----------



## Ceeyahd

CeeJay said:


> I know, right??? .. and Khloe is the one who always writes about "love yourself", "love your body", yada yada yada .. the TOTAL opposite of what she puts on IG which shows her as being the MOST desperate of them all!



Khloe may simply see loving yourself means making the most & best of yourself, as she relates to what her best may be. Manufactured via dieting & PS.


----------



## chowlover2

Will any man really go near her? She is such a clinger. The best she can hope is that Lamar will take her back-LOL!


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> Tristans ex says that she had complications due to the stress of tristans new very public relationship with khloe and was put in bed rest. He cheated on her and one of the people she confronted him was khloe who he pretended to not know. He also pressured her into having a baby and they tried for 2 years. I feel like that's the same game he played with khloegore. It makes it even more sad that she wasted so much time pretending to be a "happy couple". I don't get why he wanted kids so bad it doesn't seem like he actually spends time with either of them.
> 
> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...nancy-problems-child-support-court-documents/


This is a radar story so it's probably got the Kris spin. I don't believe for one minute the relationship with Khloe was real.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> This is a radar story so it's probably got the Kris spin. * I don't believe for one minute the relationship with Khloe was real.*




Ray Charles could see that!! but boy did they work overtime trying to make fetch happen!  She’s just so clingy as someone said - she always goes overboard trying to please these guys and will rearrange her entire life to please them!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Regarding Jordan,

I wouldn't be doing leaps and bounds to have a kid with someone that has not made a commitment . Certainly not a baller.  And then she had to move in with her parents and take him to court for child support. She isn't naive. She hung around industry and the like before. Tyga is her ex-husband.


----------



## simone72

Did anyone see her Instagram with her bday party story ?? Insane really all pink the house was filled up with tons of flowers and everything in there over the top I really love their parties would love to see something like that in real life! 
She looks unrecognizable!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I didn't see that one but they really do have the best party planners.


----------



## bag-princess

OMGoodness!!!   i had tuned out for the last few weeks because i did not want to see Khloe moaning about Jordan and what she had done to her family.   tuned in last night and what was all the talk about - Khloe moaning about what Jordan did to her family!!!!   lawd a mercy!   why do they keep feeding her delusions - she had no family with that fool!  she had a baby by him only.  he was not interested in being a family with her!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> OMGoodness!!!   i had tuned out for the last few weeks because i did not want to see Khloe moaning about Jordan and what she had done to her family.   tuned in last night and what was all the talk about - Khloe moaning about what Jordan did to her family!!!!   lawd a mercy!   why do they keep feeding her delusions - she had no family with that fool!  she had a baby by him only.  he was not interested in being a family with her!


well she does have that brand new face and everything
Looks like a different person - kinda like her baby sister does


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> well she does have that brand new face and everything
> Looks like a different person - kinda like her baby sister does




girl i was so busy giggling and rolling my eyes i missed it!!    i may give it another try next weekend.  
i enjoyed Scott's flipping show better and that says a lot!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> OMGoodness!!!   i had tuned out for the last few weeks because i did not want to see Khloe moaning about Jordan and what she had done to her family.   tuned in last night and what was all the talk about - Khloe moaning about what Jordan did to her family!!!!   lawd a mercy!   why do they keep feeding her delusions - she had no family with that fool!  she had a baby by him only.  he was not interested in being a family with her!


On one hand, I feel bad for Khloe because of the situation of her birth and the fact that she is the ugly ducking of the family but on another hand, she has no problem having sex with men who are either married or are in serious relationships with women.
So Karma is bish and what comes around, goes around, blah blah blah.
She needs to be mad at her man not at that Jordan girl, imho.
But what can one expect when she hangs out with her family and those nasty twins?
I still like her the best of the bunch but I think it is more like an underdog phenomenon, on my part.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> girl i was so busy giggling and rolling my eyes i missed it!!    i may give it another try next weekend.
> i enjoyed Scott's flipping show better and that says a lot!


I've never watched their show.....only see them here and once in awhile on a talk show....Kim was on The View the other day.  Hate to admit it but she seemed pretty nice and credible.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I've never watched their show.....only see them here and once in awhile on a talk show....Kim was on The View the other day.  Hate to admit it but she seemed pretty nice and credible.



i don't watch it faithfully -  something will catch my interest from a preview then i will start watching again for a little while.   it's clear they never thought any good of Tristan but dealt with him for her sake they keep feeding her fairy tale that Jordan is the reason "her family" was blown to bits! they were never all that fond of Tristan of course but nobody is going to dare tell Khlo-zilla that and incur her wrath!!  that was enough for me.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I've never watched their show.....only see them here and once in awhile on a talk show....Kim was on The View the other day.  Hate to admit it but she seemed pretty nice and credible.


Agreed she is very personable.
I also think that she is going to pull the lawyering thing. She seems really into it and while her journey is non traditional why not?
Another thing, her kids are simply gorgeous.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Agreed she is very personable.
> I also think that she is going to pull the lawyering thing. She seems really into it and while her journey is non traditional why not?
> Another thing, her kids are simply gorgeous.



As I said - I am not a faithful watcher but the times I saw she was about as into it as she was all her other projects that she had! Definitely not like how she was excited about something was her makeup line. Or Met Ball costumes!


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Agreed she is very personable.
> I also think that she is going to pull the lawyering thing. She seems really into it and while her journey is non traditional why not?
> Another thing, her kids are simply gorgeous.


yes, I'm very anti kardashian because the whole celeb culture/famous for being famous thing annoys me.  but much as I hate to admit it, Kim does seem serious about the lawyer thing.  maybe she has grown.


----------



## redney

So what happened with the baby bar? Did Kimberly take it? Pass it?


----------



## pukasonqo

poor koko, even on her celebrity thread we discuss kimbo...


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> poor koko, even on her celebrity thread we discuss kimbo...


  They've all blurred into one now.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Agreed she is very personable.
> I also think that she is going to pull the lawyering thing. She seems really into it and while her journey is non traditional why not?
> Another thing, her kids are simply gorgeous.


I have to admit, when I scroll and I catch an interview with Kim I get sucked in. I can’t get into any of their reality shows. Too boring for me. But when I see her being interviewed she comes across charming and really adorable. No wonder other celebs like Ellen always say how sweet she IRL.


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> i don't watch it faithfully -  something will catch my interest from a preview then i will start watching again for a little while.   it's clear they never thought any good of Tristan but dealt with him for her sake they keep feeding her fairy tale that Jordan is the reason "her family" was blown to bits! they were never all that fond of Tristan of course but nobody is going to dare tell Khlo-zilla that and incur her wrath!!  that was enough for me.



Maybe she will have better luck with men by not picking douchebags? Find a nice guy who is into you? But what fun is that, and not much of a storyline for TV...


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> Maybe she will have better luck with men by not picking douchebags? Find a nice guy who is into you? But what fun is that, and not much of a storyline for TV...




Exactly! It’s got to be someone “rich and famous” so she can be peeped by the paps with him!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Did you guys see the Alec Baldwin’s Roast?! Caitlyn Jenner was a guest the
and Blake Griffen’s segment had me dying laughing!! I was like, omg this dude!! Lol


----------



## Jayne1

redney said:


> So what happened with the baby bar? Did Kimberly take it? Pass it?


I saw a bit on The View. Can’t watch much because she cannot move her face and it’s so off putting. 

Anyway they asked about the bar and I could swear she said 2022 for the exam. Is that the same thing as the baby bar?  Who knows. Those ladies never let anyone finish a sentence.


----------



## mdcx

I watched a few minutes of their show the other night and wow, they are all so...slow. Like they are all tranquilized or something. Dealing with the reality of "I'm a bad parent so my kids act up" or "I picked a cheater and he cheated on me" is not in their wheelhouse it seems.


----------



## bag-princess

*Khloé Kardashian's BFF Malika Haqq Is Pregnant with Her First Child*


The Kardashians' inner circle just keeps getting bigger! Khloé Kardashian's bestie Malika Haqq is expecting her first child, she confirmed to _PEOPLE_.

“I have always wanted to be a mother and it’s still a little bit surprising but I’m overjoyed!” she told _PEOPLE_. “I’m a very emotional person anyway, but this is another heightening of emotion … I feel really good about where I am in my life being pregnant now.”

Haqq is currently 14 weeks along in her pregnancy and is due in March. She told _PEOPLE_ that she prefers not to disclose the father's identity at this time.

The _Keeping up with the Kardashians_ star couldn't contain her excitement over becoming a mom in a post on Instagram. "I listen to my heart, and I’ve decided that the rest of my life will be the best of my life. I’m pregnant!" she gushed. "I didn't know when, I just knew one day. God said it’s my turn, and I couldn’t be more grateful for the little spirit that grows inside of me. I am yours, baby, and you are mine."


Kardashian made sure to send her BFF all the love in the comments of her Instagram post. "Congratulations Mika May!!!!!" she wrote. "I am so beyond overwhelmed with love and happiness!!!! God is GREAT!!!! We are all so blessed!!!! I love you and baby madly."

Haqq has also received the most heartfelt congrats on Instagram from several members of the Bravo family, including Mercedes "MJ" Javid, Lilly Ghalichi, Brielle Biermann, Kim Zolciak-Biermann, and Kristen Doute.

Her twin sister Khadijah Haqq McCray, who is a mother of three herself, also couldn't be more thrilled to have a new addition to the family. "Your little miracle is on the way!!! Already sharing this journey with you has been so amazing Sissy and the greatest times are just ahead," she wrote on Instagram on Friday, September 27. "Malika, you’re going to be such an amazing Mom. You were built for this and I thank you in advance for OUR baby!! I love you two so much!!"



https://www.bravotv.com/the-daily-d...lika-haqq-pregnant?cid=soc_fb_RHOA_Dish_Celeb


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Jayne1 said:


> I saw a bit on The View. Can’t watch much because she cannot move her face and it’s so off putting.
> 
> Anyway they asked about the bar and I could swear she said 2022 for the exam. Is that the same thing as the baby bar?  Who knows. Those ladies never let anyone finish a sentence.



That's a common technique for someone who is a chronic/pathological liar- if they can't finish a sentence, they can't ask you questions to catch you in a lie, and it also disrupts their train of thought.



mdcx said:


> I watched a few minutes of their show the other night and wow, they are all so...slow. Like they are all tranquilized or something. Dealing with the reality of "I'm a bad parent so my kids act up" or "I picked a cheater and he cheated on me" is not in their wheelhouse it seems.



You can thank the many painkillers they're on (due to the sheer # of procedures they've had, and the side effects they cause)...and other substances.

I recall one video vixen talk about how many painkillers, etc she was on while having illegal butt shots because of the amount of agony they caused her on a daily basis. She would up having everything surgically removed, and has nerve damage from the shots as a result (even her PS couldn't fix that.)


----------



## CeeJay

OMG .. she has REALLY gone over the top .. she LOOKS nothing like she did before .. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...new-glam-selfie-shuts-comments-criticism.html


----------



## bag-princess

CeeJay said:


> OMG .. she has REALLY gone over the top .. she LOOKS nothing like she did before ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...new-glam-selfie-shuts-comments-criticism.html




She shut off comments!! 

They can’t handle the truth!!


----------



## Tivo

BagsNBaguettes said:


> That's a common technique for someone who is a chronic/pathological liar- if they can't finish a sentence, they can't ask you questions to catch you in a lie, and it also disrupts their train of thought.
> 
> 
> 
> *You can thank the many painkillers they're on (due to the sheer # of procedures they've had, and the side effects they cause)*...and other substances.
> 
> I recall one video vixen talk about how many painkillers, etc she was on while having illegal butt shots because of the amount of agony they caused her on a daily basis. She would up having everything surgically removed, and has nerve damage from the shots as a result (even her PS couldn't fix that.)


Oh wow I never thought about that.
But now that you say it, it makes perfect sense!


----------



## Tivo

CeeJay said:


> OMG .. she has REALLY gone over the top .. she LOOKS nothing like she did before ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...new-glam-selfie-shuts-comments-criticism.html


It looks like she went to South Korea!


----------



## pukasonqo

CeeJay said:


> OMG .. she has REALLY gone over the top .. she LOOKS nothing like she did before ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...new-glam-selfie-shuts-comments-criticism.html


 that’s heaps of kountouring going on


----------



## bag-princess

bless her heart! 


https://thereal.com/2020/04/17/khloe-kardashian-may-borrow-tristan-thompsons-sperm-for-baby-2/


----------



## pixiejenna

Well how else is she going to have more kids? I figure she’d be like Kourt and have more kids with the same guy so her kids all have the same dad. I feel like she’ll want 3 kids total. And hey if Tristan is willing to do it why not, at least her kids will be set for life.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Did anyone notice in the instagram stories from Kourtney's birthday that Tristian was in a car with Khloe  Surely they're quarantining together?


----------



## bag-princess

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Did anyone notice in the instagram stories from Kourtney's birthday that Tristian was in a car with Khloe  Surely they're quarantining together?



he is still making the biggest fool out of her - only this time she is pretending that they are nothing more than co-parents.   she is just as thirsty and sad as the girls she has degraded in the past.  i get the wanting your kids to have the same father - and at least "trying not to look" like bed warmer - but when he is the same old no good man why even bother?


----------



## TC1

"borrow sperm" ??? so you give it back after? These fools. Just get knocked up again if you want. We don't all need to be made aware.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> "borrow sperm" ??? so you give it back after? These fools. Just get knocked up again if you want. We don't all need to be made aware.




girl that is the story the PMK is going to put out - when it's obvious khloe is pathetic enough to actually sleep with that fool again and would gladly take him back IF he wanted her!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

They’re all door mats. Kourtney with Scott & Younes, Kim with Reggie, Khloe with Lamar and now Tristram


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe is supposedly DISGUSTED with the false rumors that she is pregnant with her second child by Tristan - even though on the show she was implying that she would consider him a possibility.  via sperm donation of course!



*Khloé Kardashian May Already Be Pregnant with Tristan Thompson's Second Child*

*Updated on May 13, 2020, 3 p.m. ET:

Khloé Kardashian has now responded to the rumors that she’s pregnant with Tristan Thompson’s second child — and suffice it to say the reality star is not happy. She says the stories that she’s expecting are “false,” and goes off on the toxic social media culture that’s sent hate speech and threats her way from KUWTK fans who don’t approve of her (rumored) decision to reconcile with Thompson.



her tweets today:  

I don’t go on social platforms much these days AND this is one of the main reasons as to why I stay away. The sick and hurtful things people say. I am disgusted by so many things I am seeing. SMH people swear they know everything about me. Including my uterus. Sick.


The nasty things you’re saying about me over A RUMOR! I have seen so many hurtful/despicable stories and tweets about me over a false story.  And if it were true.... it’s MY LIFE, NOT YOURS.


Funny how picky&choosy some can be with who and how you feel others should live their lives. I believe people should focus on their own lives/families, put energy into bettering the scary world we are currently living in, and try projecting positivity as opposed to nastiness.



https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/khlo-kardashian-may-already-pregnant-171904593.html




*


----------



## pixiejenna

The only thing that Khloe is disgusted about is the fact that baby #3 isn't hers as this will affect her cut in his paycheck.


----------



## wispy123

*Fans have been speculating that Khloe Kardashian is pregnant again with Tristan Thompson's baby. Now, the reality star is fighting back.*


----------



## bag-princess

why does khloe feel it is her problem to take care of???   she keeps letting that fool make a bigger fool of her!


*Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Threaten Legal Action Over Woman's ''Malicious'' Paternity Claim*


Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson have fired off a cease and desist letter to a woman claiming the NBA star is the father of her child, E! News can exclusively reveal. 

In a cease and desist letter sent by the former couple's attorney, Marty Singer, on Wednesday, May 13, Kimberly Alexander is asked to "immediately stop defaming them with malicious defamatory lies and specious fabrications" regarding a paternity claim that surfaced online. 

Tabloid site _Gossip of the City_ published copies of alleged paperwork from LB Genetics—a facility specializing in paternity and family relationship DNA testing services—that suggested Tristan took a paternity test in Jan. 2020. That same report featured screenshots of text messages allegedly sent by Tristan to Kimberly, as well as copies of emails that Kimberly purportedly received from her former attorney, Lisa Bloom. 

In the cease and desist letter obtained by E! News, Singer confirms that Tristan did take a paternity test, which came out negative. Kimberly then requested Tristan take a second test, which Singer says he agreed to take—only on the condition that an AABB-accredited lab perform the test. 

A History of Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson's Relationship

Singer writes in the document, "After it was indisputably established by a paternity test performed by one of the most reputable labs that Mr. Thompson is not your child's father, we thought that would be the end of this. Instead, you have continued to spread outrageous lies about my clients, including ridiculous fictional conspiracy theories that you conjured up claiming that my clients supposedly somehow falsified the paternity test results since members of the Kardashian family had previously used the same trustworthy lab."

Khloe and Tristan's attorney goes on to claim that Kimberly was "fired" by Bloom's legal firm. (In an alleged letter sent from Bloom's firm to Kimberly and published by _Gossip of the City_, it said they were "unable to resolve your claims" and could no longer represent her. When contacted by E! News, Bloom declined to comment.)

The cease and desist letter to Kimberly goes on to state, "It is obvious that the reason you are spreading these lies about my clients is because you want your 15 minutes of fame. My clients will not tolerate your despicable conduct."

"It has been proven that Mr. Thompson is not the father of your child and we demand that you stop claiming that he is, and that he and Ms. Kardashian somehow falsified the paternity test results," Singer writes. "It is defamatory per se to falsely assert that someone is a deadbeat dad who allegedly does not support his children, and to falsely accuse my clients of faking paternity test results."

Growing Up Kardashian: Khloe Kardashian

The bombshell letter concludes in part, "We demand that you immediately cease and desist from defaming my clients on social media (irrespective of whether or not the accounts are public or designated as 'private') and elsewhere. We also demand that you immediately take down any and all of your outrageous damaging posts about my clients."

"This is an extremely serious matter. If you disregard this letter's demands, you do so at your peril since you will soon find yourself in court facing multi-million-dollar claims while attempting to defend your indefensible misconduct."

Tristan is already a parent to two children. He welcomed his son Prince Thompson, 3, with ex Jordan Craig in 2016. He and Khloe welcomed his daughter True Thompson, 2, in 2018. As fans will recall, the 35-year-old _Keeping Up With the Kardashians_ star and the 29-year-old basketball pro broke up in 2019 following  a cheating scandal. Despite their highly-publicized fallout, Khloe and Tristan continue to put True first and co-parent their little girl.

E! News has reached out to Kimberly for comment on the cease and desist letter. 



https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/khloe-kardashian-tristan-thompson-threaten-115300883.html


----------



## pukasonqo

Why does Koko needs to get involved? If T agreed to the DNA test it might mean that he was playing around
Is it to hard for T to wear a condom and for Koko to stop trying to make fetch happen?
She is his baby mama, no more


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> Why does Koko needs to get involved? If T agreed to the DNA test it might mean that he was playing around
> Is it to hard for T to wear a condom and for Koko to stop trying to make fetch happen?
> She is his baby mama, no more




exactly!!  but she always does too much for "her man"  - trying desperately to hold on to something.  no way would i be trying to sue someone that he more than likely has been fooling around with as usual.  she loves to talk the good game of how strong she is but actions speak louder.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pukasonqo said:


> Is it to hard for T to wear a condom and for Koko to stop trying to make fetch happen?



Or, better yet, get a vasectomy since he has a wandering Willie?

I honestly believe the rumor that he might be dowlow (a lot of repressed men will go on a sperminating spree to 'prove' their assumed heterosexuality to themselves/other people.)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

What happened to her face y'all? This is nuts, she went and bought a completely new face. Is this a joke?


----------



## bag-princess

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What happened to her face y'all? This is nuts, she went and bought a completely new face. Is this a joke?
> 
> View attachment 4737943




Are you saying the first one is Khloé??


----------



## Tivo

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What happened to her face y'all? This is nuts, she went and bought a completely new face. Is this a joke?
> 
> View attachment 4737943


Photoshop. She just gave herself a completely new face like no one would see through it.


----------



## pukasonqo

Tivo said:


> Photoshop. She just gave herself a completely new face like no one would see through it.


koko’s revenge face
this family is a study on body dismorphia


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pukasonqo said:


> koko’s revenge face
> this family is a study on body dismorphia



And multi- generational Cluster B spectrum issues, and sociopathy, and.....


----------



## Avril

OMG I had to come straight on here to find out what in the fresh hell is going on with that photo Khloe just posted up .... that is not her .... she looks nothing like that photo!!! Has she had major facial surgery or a bazillion photoshop edits to turn her into somebody else?


----------



## poopsie

CeeJay said:


> OMG .. she has REALLY gone over the top .. she LOOKS nothing like she did before ..
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...new-glam-selfie-shuts-comments-criticism.html



This was posted up-thread last September...................a work in progress


----------



## TC1

I just went and looked at her IG post. First of all, that head looks like its photo shopped onto the body (hers?) who knows. Second, she's face tuned her face so much..it's not her face.


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> I just went and looked at her IG post. First of all, that head looks like its photo shopped onto the body (hers?) who knows. Second, she's face tuned her face so much..it's not her face.



All kountouring according to koko...


----------



## chloebagfreak

It kinda looks like younger Denise Richards!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What happened to her face y'all? This is nuts, she went and bought a completely new face. Is this a joke?
> 
> View attachment 4737943


Neither one of the photos are Khloe, only what she wishes she looked like. Low self-esteem is a... the whole family is trashy and plastic with over exaggerated body shapes. Their pelvic areas are disgustingly weird.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

TC1 said:


> I just went and looked at her IG post. First of all, that head looks like its photo shopped onto the body (hers?) who knows. Second, she's face tuned her face so much..it's not her face.


And why are her eyes lopsided in the photo? Lol


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Avril said:


> OMG I had to come straight on here to find out what in the fresh hell is going on with that photo Khloe just posted up .... that is not her .... she looks nothing like that photo!!! Has she had major facial surgery or a bazillion photoshop edits to turn her into somebody else?


Both?? I don't follow this family except for when they splash up on a gossip site I might be on. I figured she'd gone the way of all the rest and just reconstructed her whole face. And obviously they are in deep forever love with filters and photoshop. Her neck in this pic has been basically cut away to nothing. It looks like the face transformation started a while back?


----------



## poopsie

Didn't she start out looking something like this? Not even sure if _this_ is her 'original' face


----------



## tweegy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> What happened to her face y'all? This is nuts, she went and bought a completely new face. Is this a joke?
> 
> View attachment 4737943


She reminds me of a picasso in that pic...


----------



## pixiejenna

Dolls you'll need to get your eyes checked she looks exactly the same as before.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

pixiejenna said:


> Dolls you'll need to get your eyes checked she looks exactly the same as before.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> Dolls you'll need to get your eyes checked she looks exactly the same as before.


yup, i stand corrected is not PS but klever kountouring and good application of self tanner, except for that the rest is ALL natural!


----------



## Encore Hermes

We komparing Khloé’s dolls? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Her shoulder here....ouch


----------



## zen1965

^^ You meanie! @Encore Hermes 
OT: Love your doggie! (I have a Parson Russell terrier.)


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> Dolls you'll need to get your eyes checked she looks exactly the same as before.


Photo shopped the chain right off the necklace


----------



## CobaltBlu

TC1 said:


> Photo shopped the chain right off the necklace



again, kontouring doll.


----------



## Jayne1

They don't even care that we see it's all surgery and photoshop.  They're proud of it.  

That's some major self loathing to be thrilled to show off the excessive changes.


----------



## LavenderIce

She needs to stop posting pictures of what she wishes she looked like.  All the konturing, self-tanning and photoshopping in the world does not hide the ugliness and pain from within.  Honestly, I wouldn't talk trash about her if she eased up on the elaborate, exaggerated pictures of herself.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Thats quite the photoshop fail LOL where is the rest of her necklace?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Glitterandstuds said:


> Thats quite the photoshop fail LOL where is the rest of her necklace?


I imagine in the same place her self esteem and character are....


----------



## Lounorada

Encore Hermes said:


> We komparing Khloé’s dolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738754
> View attachment 4738755
> 
> Her shoulder here....ouch





Yikes. She looks like a cross between a Bratz doll and a Chucky doll.
You know you need to stop with the bad photoshop when you end up looking like your entire body and face has been put together by Frankenstein, while blindfolded.


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> We komparing Khloé’s dolls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738754
> View attachment 4738755
> 
> Her shoulder here....ouch





Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4739190
> 
> Yikes. She looks like a cross between a Bratz doll and a Chucky doll.
> You know you need to stop with the bad photoshop when you end up looking like your entire body and face has been put together by Frankenstein, while blindfolded.


She used every feature on facetune


----------



## tweegy




----------



## TC1

^^ her face looks like it's melting in both of those pics


----------



## Encore Hermes

Picasso.....drops mic


----------



## tweegy

Encore Hermes said:


> Picasso.....drops mic


YAS!!! She looks JUST like this LOL


----------



## mdcx

It's pretty sad that she even considers posting these pics that are of not even remotely looking like her real face. I guess getting instagram likes for a made up version of you feels better than nothing?


----------



## tulipfield

Can anyone explain why her eyes are misaligned?  Is that just a photoshop accident?


----------



## TC1




----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


>






Encore Hermes said:


> Picasso.....drops mic





TC1 said:


> View attachment 4739679


----------



## tweegy

Imagine spending all that money...and your doctor can't even read the bubble on the level to balance your bloody eyes... #tragic


----------



## mdcx

TC1 said:


> View attachment 4739679


Oh wow, I can sort of see how she photoshopped herself now - she chopped off her “jowls” or whatever you call that lower jaw area. It also looks like she made her whole face shorter. 
I think her eyes are wonky in the lower photos due to her bad photoshop skills.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mdcx said:


> Oh wow, I can sort of see how she photoshopped herself now - she chopped off her “jowls” or whatever you call that lower jaw area. It also looks like she made her whole face shorter.
> I think her eyes are wonky in the lower photos due to her bad photoshop skills.


Yeah, she must not like having a rectangular shaped face, and wants more of an oval.


----------



## tweegy

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, she must not like having a rectangular shaped face, and wants more of an oval.


Didn't the hairdresser have a more rectangular shaped face too?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

mdcx said:


> Oh wow, I can sort of see how she photoshopped herself now - she chopped off her “jowls” or whatever you call that lower jaw area. It also looks like she made her whole face shorter.
> I think her eyes are wonky in the lower photos due to her bad photoshop skills.



Do you think she really knows what she looks like now? 

I'm being serious, do you guys think that Kim, Kylie and Khloe even know how they look in reality?? They photoshop themselves so routinely that I don't know that they see their true image when they look in the mirror. Sad.


----------



## lanasyogamama

tweegy said:


> Didn't the hairdresser have a more rectangular shaped face too?



I see what you did there.


----------



## LavenderIce

tweegy said:


> Didn't the hairdresser have a more rectangular shaped face too?





lanasyogamama said:


> I see what you did there.



I was gonna say.    When people posted earlier pics of her, I was reminded how much she looked like Alex the hairdresser.  They are spitting image of each other.


----------



## TC1

LavenderIce said:


> I was gonna say.    When people posted earlier pics of her, I was reminded how much she looked like Alex the hairdresser.  They are spitting image of each other.


You mean Khloe ALEXANDRA Kardashian?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> You mean Khloe ALEXANDRA Kardashian?




 *dead*


----------



## tweegy

lanasyogamama said:


> I see what you did there.


----------



## tweegy

TC1 said:


> You mean Khloe ALEXANDRA Kardashian?


DED


----------



## mdcx

In a Netflix email today they promoted KUWTK, honestly the one on the left is Khloe but I cannot even tell who the other two are supposed to be. They probably really do believe their own hype:


----------



## LavenderIce

TC1 said:


> You mean Khloe ALEXANDRA Kardashian?


The very one!  Oh man, where is that pic of the two of them together?


----------



## poopsie

LavenderIce said:


> The very one!  Oh man, where is that pic of the two of them together?


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> View attachment 4741799




and now.........i'm even more dead!!


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> and now.........i'm even more dead!!



Just Google Alex Roldan 




there's tons of 'em


----------



## Encore Hermes

They have the same legs too. This is Alex with Kris years ago 


And recently......She keeps him close.


----------



## tweegy

Ahh this discussion takes me back LOL Its one discussion that is never not funny


----------



## TC1

Encore Hermes said:


> They have the same legs too. This is Alex with Kris years ago
> View attachment 4741866
> 
> And recently......She keeps him close.
> View attachment 4741867


Interesstinggggg I didn't know he was still in the wings.


----------



## chowlover2

Encore Hermes said:


> Picasso.....drops mic


I die!


----------



## LavenderIce

Now that Scott and Sofia Richie have broken up, he can get with Khloe!


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> Now that Scott and Sofia Richie have broken up, he can get with Khloe!







girl you know they already have scott and his baby mama back together!  i saw that not long after the breakup news was posted all over he was dropping pics of him and kourt on vacay with the kids - and the reason it was sooooooo significant is because he had not posted since april!


----------



## bag-princess

one of you bishes had to have left this comment on the yahoo article about her new looks!!!



> You don't go from looking like Chewbacca to how she looks now without a lot of work.




*D.E.A.D*


----------



## tweegy

bag-princess said:


> one of you bishes had to have left this comment on the yahoo article about her new looks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *D.E.A.D*


LOOOOL


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is Khloe back with Tristan?


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Is Khloe back with Tristan?





looks like it - ray charles  could see this one coming!!!   she likes to play the role that she is the big bag girl that nobody plays with but she is another pathetic one that will take what she can get!


*Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Are 'Giving Their Relationship Another Try': Source


Tristan Thompson raved over Khloé Kardashian on her 36th birthday saying, "I thank God for the beautiful and loving woman you are" *










Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson have found their way back to one another.
A source tells PEOPLE the two are "giving their relationship another try."
"Tristan is working hard to prove himself and has been a great dad to True," the source adds of their 2-year-old daughter.
Khloé and Thompson's decision to rekindle their romance comes after the _Revenge Body_ star rang in her 36th birthday last weekend. The NBA player, 29,  was in attendance, along with their daughter, and Khloé siblings Rob, Kourtney, Kendall and Kylie Jenner as well as mom Kris Jenner
A second source tells PEOPLE that Khloé and Tristan "acted like were back together" at her birthday bash.

The "pink-themed" celebration was complete with plenty of picture-perfect desserts, balloons, candles and floral arrangements.
"My magical birthday party details✨ The guest list was SMALL but the decor was MAJOR!," she wrote on Instagram Monday.











						Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Are 'Giving Their Relationship Another Try': Source
					

Tristan Thompson raved over Khloé Kardashian on her 36th birthday saying, "I thank God for the beautiful and loving woman you are"




					people.com


----------



## Aimee3

All that Cosmetic work, but what really needs work is her BRAIN!


----------



## TC1

In quarantine together, so they're back together? LOL that was Koko's dream come true! he can't stray if he can't leave


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> In quarantine together, so they're back together? LOL that was Koko's dream come true! he can't stray if he can't leave


----------



## Sferics

That would be sad.


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> That would be sad.




that my dear - would be khloe!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Khloe never left, it was all a front. You think she is going to give up Tristian? He could cheat in her face and she will stay. He will have to leave her because she is not going to leave him.


----------



## limom

Her face changes so much from one minute to the next, wth does she really look like...
 BTW, the Klan is promoting a masterklass on glamour on inta.


----------



## TC1

At this point I don't think even they know what they look like without facetune and about 8 other filter apps


----------



## bag-princess

It’s a shame her mother participates and enjoys her delusions with men!










						Khloe Kardashian Celebrates Fourth of July at Tristan Thompson's House - E! Online
					

Khloe was spotted at Tristan Thompson's house on Fourth of July. Kourtney Kardashian and Kris Jenner also joined in on the fun.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> It’s a shame her mother participates and enjoys her delusions with men!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Celebrates Fourth of July at Tristan Thompson's House - E! Online
> 
> 
> Khloe was spotted at Tristan Thompson's house on Fourth of July. Kourtney Kardashian and Kris Jenner also joined in on the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com


Anything to stay in the headlines darling....


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> It’s a shame her mother participates and enjoys her delusions with men!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Celebrates Fourth of July at Tristan Thompson's House - E! Online
> 
> 
> Khloe was spotted at Tristan Thompson's house on Fourth of July. Kourtney Kardashian and Kris Jenner also joined in on the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com


There's most likely a paycheck somewhere in it for her.


----------



## M_Butterfly

limom said:


> Her face changes so much from one minute to the next, wth does she really look like...
> BTW, the Klan is promoting a masterklass on glamour on inta.



Khloe is starting to reminding me of LaToya Jackson on that photo


----------



## bag-princess

Designer is calling her out - says the dress gifted to her is being sold on her website!! LOL










						Designer Christian Cowan Accuses Khloe K. of Selling a Dress He Loaned Her
					

Designer Christian Cowan accused Khloe Kardashian of selling a sample dress he loaned her on the family's website, Kardashian Kloset — details




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## TC1

^^ loaned, not gifted. Loaned implies you expect it to be returned.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Gee, a woman with a history of plagiarizing and theft is being accused of stealing a loaner. Go figure.


----------



## arnott

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Gee, a woman with a history of plagiarizing and theft is being accused of stealing a loaner. Go figure.



Reminds me of when she took credit for someone else's pie with their trademark leaf design on it!   And when the Baker called her out she got angry and called her petty!


----------



## bag-princess

sad and touching as my grandmother used to say!! 









						Khloe Shares Cryptic Message After Reconciling With Tristan Thompson
					

The 'KUWTK' star is known for sharing quotes, but this one has fans thinking she is trying to send a message.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## V0N1B2

The only message she ever sends out is “pay attention to me!”


----------



## bag-princess

i don't know wether to   or but either that is some serious PS or she has had some serious plastic surgery!! and the beehive ain't laughing!











						Fans Think Khloé Kardashian Looks Like Beyoncé in THIS New Photo Shoot! | TheReal.com
					

Khloé Kardashian's new photo shoot has some fans… buzzin'!




					thereal.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> i don't know wether to   or but either that is some serious PS or she has had some serious plastic surgery!! and the beehive ain't laughing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans Think Khloé Kardashian Looks Like Beyoncé in THIS New Photo Shoot! | TheReal.com
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian's new photo shoot has some fans… buzzin'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thereal.com


OMG, what has she done to her nose? It's so short and flat now, there's barely anything left of it


----------



## pukasonqo

Do both her and Kylie believe that their bought faces are real?
Her response to the fan question wasn’t funny, is the closer to the truth she will ever get


----------



## limom

As if!


----------



## bag-princess

LMAO at her comment!!  Seriously Khloe???


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> LMAO at her comment!!  Seriously Khloe???
> 
> View attachment 4883945



Another day, another face


----------



## pixiejenna

Doesn’t even look remotely close to her love the “she never did any major surgery” no she’s just had hundreds of smaller procedures.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> LMAO at her comment!!  Seriously Khloe???
> 
> View attachment 4883945


That looks like 2 completely different, unrelated people in those pictures and we're supposed to believe that her transformation is from 'hard work in the gym' & 'small treatments'?


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> That looks like 2 completely different, unrelated people in those pictures and we're supposed to believe that her transformation is from 'hard work in the gym' & '*small treatments*'?




that just slays me!!!   but the one "she feels like this is the best version of herself" is the killer! it's a version of her alright - the twilight zone version! it looks nothing at all like her at any point and the more she tries to avoid what she really had done just proves how she has gotten things done. i think she desperately is trying to look like that other baby mama of "what's-his-face" i can't even remember his name right now!   that's not going to keep him around.  i wonder if her daughter looks at her like  now.  poor baby wondering what happened to the other mommy!


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> That looks like 2 completely different, unrelated people in those pictures and we're supposed to believe that her transformation is from 'hard work in the gym' & 'small treatments'?


Don't forget "kontouring", doll!


----------



## bag-princess

The people are not having it!!











						Khloe Kardashian Fans Confused By New Pic Of Her On Caitlyn Jenner’s Birthday: Doesn’t ‘Look Like’ Her
					

Fans were surprised after seeing a photo of Khloe Kardashian at Caitlyn Jenner’s 71th birthday dinner. The ‘KUWTK’ star was wearing her hair in long, crimped waves while celebrati…




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## pixiejenna

bag-princess said:


> The people are not having it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Fans Confused By New Pic Of Her On Caitlyn Jenner’s Birthday: Doesn’t ‘Look Like’ Her
> 
> 
> Fans were surprised after seeing a photo of Khloe Kardashian at Caitlyn Jenner’s 71th birthday dinner. The ‘KUWTK’ star was wearing her hair in long, crimped waves while celebrati…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com



lol her head is now smaller than two kollege Kourt


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> lol her head is now smaller than two kollege Kourt




  

when i first saw the pic i said "i wonder why khloe didn't attend" then started reading and i had to blow up the pic!!  i could not believe that was supposed to be khloe by cait!!!  what in the blue hell is she doing?  she has made sure she has not been photo'd by pap's lately and only releases what she wants people to see.  very odd!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Who is on the far left?   what a strange group of people.


----------



## pixiejenna

CobaltBlu said:


> Who is on the far left?   what a strange group of people.



A Ivanka wannabe lol. I think that might be Caitlins girlfriend, I vaguely recall her dating a younger blonde.


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> A Ivanka wannabe lol. I think that might be Caitlins girlfriend, I vaguely recall her dating a younger blonde.


I thought the same thing about the Ivanka twin.


----------



## purseinsanity

I've never been in this thread before, but I saw a picture of Khloe and didn't know WTF it was!  So I headed over here for some intel, LOL!  Is she photoshopping herself to death, or has she really altered her face, or both?


----------



## purseinsanity

poopsie said:


> View attachment 4741799


Who's the guy on the right?


----------



## purseinsanity

tweegy said:


>



The picture on the left looks like some overly done Southern Belle melting from all the humidity.


----------



## purseinsanity

poopsie said:


> Didn't she start out looking something like this? Not even sure if _this_ is her 'original' face
> 
> View attachment 4738644


I swear, that does look like OJ's nose.  I always thought there could be some truth to that rumor.


----------



## purseinsanity

LOL just realized her recent photoshop fails just added 10 pages to this thread!


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> I've never been in this thread before, but I saw a picture of Khloe and didn't know WTF it was!  So I headed over here for some intel, LOL!  Is she photoshopping herself to death, or has she really altered her face, or both?



None of the above, all natural and only enhanced by expert kountouring!
Revenge body, revenge face...will she ever get a brain or PMK still has her and kougar Kourtney sharing one?


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> LOL just realized her recent photoshop fails just added 10 pages to this thread!


that's all she's "known" for these days!


----------



## bag-princess

So this must be why they have dumped Lars 










						Jordyn Woods Seemingly Shades Larsa Pippen After Tristan Thompson Romance Reveal
					

Jordyn Woods shared a cryptic message on social media on Nov. 9 after Kim Kardashian’s former BFF Larsa Pippen claimed she, too, hooked up with Tristan Thompson.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## sdkitty

can anyone tell me what having enhanced lips and showing cleavage has to do with migraine medication?  I saw these commercials and at first I didn't realize it was her - just another look-alike with the boobs and lips.  then my DH noticed on the screen it was her.  WTF?  Sex sells?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

sdkitty said:


> can anyone tell me what having enhanced lips and showing cleavage has to do with migraine medication?  I saw these commercials and at first I didn't realize it was her - just another look-alike with the boobs and lips.  then my DH noticed on the screen it was her.  WTF?  Sex sells?



More like an attention starved person needing validation from people who don't care about her.


----------



## sdkitty

BagsNBaguettes said:


> More like an attention starved person needing validation from people who don't care about her.


I'm sure she was well compensated
I Googled it and she and the company got a lot of criticism, partly due to the very high cost of the meds....I have no love for these media whores and the fact that she looks nothing like her original self doesn't impress me.
Oh - apparently she suffers from migraines but still.....the image of a sexy woman with plumped up lips and her boobs stick out selling medicine?  this is a first as fas as I've seen


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> *I'm sure she was well compensated*
> I Googled it and she and the company got a lot of criticism, partly due to the very high cost of the meds....I have no love for these media whores and the fact that she looks nothing like her original self doesn't impress me.
> Oh - apparently she suffers from migraines but still.....the image of a sexy woman with plumped up lips and her boobs stick out selling medicine?  this is a first as fas as I've seen




that is the only way Kris would ever agree to it!   i've seen her discuss her migraines on the show before so i guess it finally paid off.


----------



## bag-princess

Celtics Star Tristan Thompson Becomes a U.S. Citizen: 'I'm Now Truly Living the American Dream'
					

NBA player Tristan Thompson was born in Ontario, Canada




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

Bless her heart.......









						Khloé Kardashian wears huge diamond ring, sparking engagement rumors
					

The giant gem was clearly visible as the reality star was photographed holding onto her 2-year-old daughter True’s hand.




					pagesix.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

That place is 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## mrs moulds

White Orchid said:


> Lipo indentations on your arm, visible butt pads and Spanx.  Classy Khloe
> View attachment 4422142


What the hell???? Butt pads??? I’m done


----------



## mrs moulds

This thread is killing me!


----------



## mrs moulds

Encore Hermes said:


> Omg.....at first glance looks like she got the kris Jenner nose
> Seriously....is that shopped because it is way too small for the size of her head


LOL Her nose reminds me of a lyric from one of Kanye’s songs: ‘She has a light skin friend that looks like Michael Jackson’


----------



## purseinsanity

mrs moulds said:


> What the hell???? Butt pads??? I’m done


Looks like she's wearing a soggy diaper.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> that is the only way Kris would ever agree to it!   i've seen her discuss her migraines on the show before so i guess it finally paid off.


I think Kris is so brilliant, she probably has all the kids drop hints about "medical issues" during episodes to set them up for lucrative merchandising deals later.  Khloe has migraines, Kim has psoriasis, Rob has diabetes and depression, etc., etc.  Issues that are nothing embarrassing and are "relatable" to us peons, so we can look to them for guidance.  Honorary MDs.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> can anyone tell me what having enhanced lips and showing cleavage has to do with migraine medication?  I saw these commercials and at first I didn't realize it was her - just another look-alike with the boobs and lips.  then my DH noticed on the screen it was her.  WTF?  Sex sells?


Yea, I did a double take.  I have migraines and that ad made me NOT want to try that medication.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> Yea, I did a double take.  I have migraines and that ad made me NOT want to try that medication.


I get annoyed every time that comes on the TV - WFT?  sex sells migraine meds?  are you going to look like her if you take them?  if you're a guy and you take them are you going to have sex with someone who looks like her?


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> I get annoyed every time that comes on the TV - WFT?  sex sells migraine meds?  are you going to look like her if you take them?  if you're a guy and you take them are you going to have sex with someone who looks like her?


Yes?  

Apparently they think sex can sell anything nowadays?  Maybe it does?  I'm not buying into it, but maybe a lot of people do, and KK laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## purseinsanity

Khloé Kardashian Says New Good American Campaign Isn't a 'Photoshop Fail': 'It's the Camera Lens'
					

Khloé Kardashian said the Good American team shot with a "camera lens that creates a stretching effect"




					people.com
				




She can claim it's the camera angle, lens, whatever, but she must think we are idiots.  I don't know WTF she's doing to herself but she's looking quite odd and NOTHING like herself.  Maybe it's the famous Kylie makeup that alters everything with some brush strokes?


----------



## chowlover2

In that last pic Khloe looks like Lindsay on Summer House, nothing like the Khloe we know.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s going to get to the point that she won’t be able to leave the house because she’ll look so different from her posted pics!


----------



## TC1

I can't beieve how much time these chicks dedicate to defending how they look in pictures. A simple google seasrch will show candid shots of all of the K's and Jenners and they don't look like any of these posted pics, period. Khloe, stop...just stop.


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian Confirms She and Tristan Thompson Are Back On and in Love With Birthday Tribute to Him
					

Khloé and Tristan are officially Instagram official again.




					www.elle.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian Confirms She and Tristan Thompson Are Back On and in Love With Birthday Tribute to Him
> 
> 
> Khloé and Tristan are officially Instagram official again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elle.com



Ah, the strong, independent KoKo...new face, new body but same old need to be attached to anybody
Waiting for the usual spin on how strong she is for having forgiven him


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> Ah, the strong, independent KoKo...new face, new body but same old need to be attached to anybody
> Waiting for the usual spin on how strong she is for having forgiven him


Oh please, she wants a full sibling for her little girl. 
I feel sorry for her. That dude is not going to change.
He does not even look like he gives a crap about her. At least, Lamar looked like he enjoyed being a Kardashian until he became a total crack head that is.


----------



## Brklynjuice10

Her daughter is going to have so much self hatred when she grows up smh.


----------



## bag-princess

they have been doing this for YEARS so why are they making these rookie mistakes??? it is pathetic! 











						'Who's going to tell her?': Khloé Kardashian's bikini photo is raising Photoshop red flags - again
					

"Either the proportions are out of whack or I'm drunk."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she’s just playing us now.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg I’ve seen that pool pic but had no idea it was Klogore!


----------



## bag-princess

Tristan Thompson on Khloe's Post-Surgery Body: It's Better Than Ever!
					

Khloe Kardashian has been posting some seriously thirsty content lately. And it seems that Tristan Thompson is her biggest supporter.




					www.thehollywoodgossip.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Tristan Thompson on Khloe's Post-Surgery Body: It's Better Than Ever!
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian has been posting some seriously thirsty content lately. And it seems that Tristan Thompson is her biggest supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehollywoodgossip.com


Yay, validation for Koko! All that money was well spent as now she got a gold star from baby daddy...


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian Says Her Favorite Physical Feature Comes From Her Mom
					

The reality star admits that the feature used to make her self conscious.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian Says Her Favorite Physical Feature Comes From Her Mom
> 
> 
> The reality star admits that the feature used to make her self conscious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


Of course they do, they probs bought them from the same place


----------



## Jayne1

Since when. Since they bought the cheeks.

These people really live in their own little world, don't they.

That was a bad nose job at the time.  how many has she had I wonder.


----------



## limom

Money well spent, she looks fabulous. 
She also has a really great style, imo.


----------



## bisousx

I love Kris’ personality on the show, even though it’s known that she’s been diagnosed by a psychiatrist (from her divorce court records) as a narcissist with a fairytale complex.

I mean for a narcissist, she comes across as sweet and supportive to her family and friends with her slow, gentle way of speaking. Her style and confidence is off the chain.

That being said, I’ve never thought she was particularly beautiful. Even in photos of her from her younger years (like the photo above), she’s always looked like an old woman to me 

And yet she keeps bagging successful men  (ok, not Corey but YKWIM) and created an insane life for herself and (most of) her children.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

I thought Corey was successful as well?


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel4Eva said:


> I thought Corey was successful as well?


At what?  Carrying her handbag?


----------



## bag-princess

khloe decided to give it another try - hopefully with better PS this time since the last one was an epic fail!     ya'll are going to see her new body no matter what it (or how many ) takes!










						Khloé Kardashian and Kylie Jenner Soak Up the Sun in Bikinis as They Head to Palm Springs for Easter
					

The Keeping Up with the Kardashians stars are having a joint getaway weekend




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> At what?  Carrying her handbag?


He is 40 years old.
What are you expecting a billionaire/mensa/super model interested in a 60 plus old woman?
I am not even convinced that they are intimate. It appears to be a companion ship situation.

As far as non beautiful women attracting men, for men it is about how the WOMAN makes them feel.
She can look like a foot but if she somehow makes him feel like a king, he will be in.
Plus, like Gina said 
 Show me a beautiful woman, I'll show you a man who's tired of ****ing her.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> He is 40 years old.
> What are you expecting a billionaire/mensa/super model interested in a 60 plus old woman?
> I am not even convinced that they are intimate. It appears to be a companion ship situation.
> 
> As far as non beautiful women attracting men,* for men it is about how the WOMAN makes them feel.*
> She can look like a foot but if she somehow makes him feel like a king, he will be in.
> Plus, like Gina said
> Show me a beautiful woman, I'll show you a man who's tired of ****ing her.




that is ALL it is about!!   the foot reference killed me     but you are spot on!!


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian Shows Off Massive Ring on That Finger — and Tristan Thompson Leaves Flirty Comment
					

Tristan Thompson left a flirty comment on Khloe Kardashian's recent photo of herself wearing a diamond ring on her left ring finger.




					people.com


----------



## bag-princess

Kardashian team working hard to remove unwanted Khloé photo
					

The photo was snapped at a private family affair.




					pagesix.com


----------



## limom

She looks better. Not as fake.


----------



## V0N1B2

limom said:


> She looks better. Not as fake.
> View attachment 5045972


Is this the picture they're trying to scrub off the interwebz?


----------



## limom

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this the picture they're trying to scrub off the interwebz?


This is the one that popped on Reddit


----------



## TC1

Can you imagine trying to scrub the internet of a picture of what you REALLY look like?   what has this world come to.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Can you imagine trying to scrub the internet of a picture of what you REALLY look like?   what has this world come to.


The commercial with her and her baby is scary.
She looks like a robot and the baby is shot at weird angle.
Is she the one who claims her baby has blue eyes?


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this the picture they're trying to scrub off the interwebz?



yep!!  good luck with that one! 




limom said:


> The commercial with her and her baby is scary.
> She looks like a robot and the baby is shot at weird angle.
> Is she the one who claims her baby has blue eyes?



i didn't know who she was at first!    i recognized true and was wondering who was the woman she was in a commercial with!  then it hit me!


----------



## mdcx

She looks good for a normal person, obviously thats not up to Kardashian standards though.
I can see some stomach lipo but am shocked that her real face looks like the Khloe of ten years ago and nothing like her current pictures.


----------



## Aimee3

bag-princess said:


> yep!!  good luck with that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't know who she was at first!    i recognized true and was wondering who was the woman she was in a commercial with!  then it hit me!


Is this the add for the migraine medicine?


----------



## mdcx

Wow.








						Fans say Khloe Kardashian looks unrecognizable in commercial with daughter True
					

KHLOE Kardashian looks unrecognizable in a commercial with her two-year-old daughter True. Keeping Up With the Kardashians fans took to the comments section on an Instagram post to say “she l…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> She looks better. Not as fake.
> View attachment 5045972


Must be an early photo because she's had implants for years, so why is she bothered. Wait - it's a new phone and those nails that make doing anything useless -- I'm so confused.

This is the recent face people are talking about.


----------



## purseinsanity

Girls, girls, you know she's all real!  It's just contouring.


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> She looks better. Not as fake.
> View attachment 5045972


I'm not sure she could suck in her stomach any harder.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Must be an early photo because she's had implants for years, so why is she bothered. Wait - it's a new phone and those nails that make doing anything useless -- I'm so confused.
> 
> This is the recent face people are talking about.
> View attachment 5046289


Who knows?  
Critics are saying it is a recent picture because of the iPhone model and the manicure style.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> She looks better. Not as fake.
> View attachment 5045972



She looks good, why she has that desperate need to chop, filter and photoshop herself to the point of becoming ridiculous...
She already paid for the looks, doesn’t she trust her PS (sorry, meant kountouring!)?


----------



## bag-princess

Aimee3 said:


> Is this the add for the migraine medicine?



yes it is!  




purseinsanity said:


> Girls, girls, you know she's all real!  It's just contouring.




you mean Kontouring doll!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s pretty messed up that she’s raising a daughter with that amount of body dysmorphia.


----------



## LavenderIce

She looks better in the photo she wants removed from the internet than how she usually looks with the filters, kontouring and photoshop. I haven't seen the new migraine commercial yet, but based on that one photo, yikes!


----------



## Aimee3

LavenderIce said:


> She looks better in the photo she wants removed from the internet than how she usually looks with the filters, kontouring and photoshop. I haven't seen the new migraine commercial yet, but based on that one photo, yikes!


A friend of mine said the first time she saw the ad she thought it was going to be for a “bust enhancer” product and she had no idea it was Khloe lol.  I’ve always changed the channel so I never saw past the first 10 seconds of it.  Now I just might have to watch it all the way through.


----------



## SoCalGal2016

Apparently, it was leaked through her grandma MJ's account. MJ may have posted it innocently and didn't realize all the backlash she would get.  They are going to take away her iphone (or maybe its a flip phone).


----------



## limom

SoCalGal2016 said:


> Apparently, it was leaked through her grandma MJ's account. MJ may have posted it innocently and didn't realize all the backlash she would get.  They are going to take away her iphone (or maybe its a flip phone).


Grandma MJ is smart. What kind of women would edit pictures in that manner?
There is nothing wrong with real life Khloe. It is the edited version that is problematic, imo.


----------



## Jayne1

So this was from the photo shoot. Then the un-photoshopped one got leaked. 

Hard to believe it was the same day?


----------



## Aimee3

Jayne1 said:


> So this was from the photo shoot. Then the un-photoshopped one got leaked.
> 
> Hard to believe it was the same day?
> 
> View attachment 5046931


Did they photo shop the bathing suit color too?


----------



## TC1

The only thing the same in that pic are the nails


----------



## Jayne1

So this is the photo Khloe has successfully scrubbed from the internet?


----------



## Lounorada

mdcx said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans say Khloe Kardashian looks unrecognizable in commercial with daughter True
> 
> 
> KHLOE Kardashian looks unrecognizable in a commercial with her two-year-old daughter True. Keeping Up With the Kardashians fans took to the comments section on an Instagram post to say “she l…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046225





Jayne1 said:


> View attachment 5046289


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Pathetic. That's all. She is rich beyond reason. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## TC1

Word is, that MJ is responsible for the pic. Clearly grandma doesn't know these photos don't edit themselves    Now I'm sure she'll be banished of all phone priveleges


----------



## limom

Even MJ is put in to work. 
PMK is a genius. Everyone gets a cut.


----------



## TC1

limom said:


> Even MJ is put in to work.
> PMK is a genius. Everyone gets a cut.


Oh, I don't think this was intentional on PMK's part. Her job is to keep the facade going, not let the curtain fall


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> Word is, that MJ is responsible for the pic. Clearly grandma doesn't know these photos don't edit themselves    Now I'm sure she'll be banished of all phone priveleges


I agree.  They are going to take away her phone.


----------



## limom

I disagree. It created a buzz and a new topic of conversation....


----------



## Aimee3

I’m really surprised she has her old face in that photo.  I mean sooo much plastic surgery and she’s got her original face to my eyes.


----------



## purseinsanity

Aimee3 said:


> I’m really surprised she has her old face in that photo.  I mean sooo much plastic surgery and she’s got her original face to my eyes.


I'm not sure that's her "original" original face, but she looks much younger to me without the war paint on.


----------



## pixiejenna

mdcx said:


> She looks good for a normal person, obviously thats not up to Kardashian standards though.
> I can see some stomach lipo but am shocked that her real face looks like the Khloe of ten years ago and nothing like her current pictures.



She looks perfectly fine but not up to the Kartrashian standards. Ironically they’re trying to tout it as a pre PS and she’s clearly had PS in this picture. I was surprised that her face actually resembles what we remembered it to look like based on everything that she posts.


----------



## pixiejenna




----------



## TC1

She jiust posted a 4 page IG post defending her reasons for wanting the pic taken down and of course posted 2 more edited, well lit pics


----------



## limom

These women also edit/ photo shop/ FaceTune their two years old daughters.
Completely insane and abusive .
What are they teaching their followers?
You are never good enough?????


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She jiust posted a 4 page IG post defending her reasons for wanting the pic taken down and of course posted 2 more edited, well lit pics




good grief!  she is just bringing even more attention to the pic!  i don't know what possible reasons she could have that would need that much discussion but i am sure it doesn't make any sense at all!


----------



## bagsforme

Did you see her Insta post? She went live to prove her body looks good with a long explanation of how she has every right to get a photo taken down if she doesn't like it. So sad to be that consumed about body perfection that she has to prove it and defend herself. Even the live was shot from far away and in low light. 
She didn't look bad in the original photo, just bad lighting. Well Khloe you brought this unrealistic image of yourself and other people by posting fake photos to begin with. Especially young girls who idolize the Kardasians and try to live up to that fake body image.


----------



## bag-princess

bagsforme said:


> Did you see her Insta post? She went live to prove her body looks good with a long explanation of how she has every right to get a photo taken down if she doesn't like it. So sad to be that consumed about body perfection that she has to prove it and defend herself. Even the live was shot from far away and in low light.
> She didn't look bad in the original photo, just bad lighting. Well Khloe you brought this unrealistic image of yourself and other people by posting fake photos to begin with. Especially young girls who idolize the Kardasians and try to live up to that fake body image.





and even worse..........did you see the comments of the poor misguided - and/or blind - people who were applauding her for being so strong and standing up to bullies because she looked fabulous and had worked so hard!


----------



## limom

Does she still have the revenge body show?


----------



## LavenderIce

She should have owned that pic she was so bothered by, I think it would have shown more strength of character and maturity. Instead, she posts a video taken from a distance in low lighting, sucking in her stomach and twirling around to Ariana Grande's song POV as if it's a clap back to her haters. All it does is reinforce her low self esteem and desperation.


----------



## justwatchin

Not feeling sympathetic. She chose to have instagram, post photos, use filters yet she’s under pressure? Stop posting photos or turn off comments. She is NOT being forced to do this.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> and even worse..........did you see the comments of the poor misguided - and/or blind - people who were applauding her for being so strong and standing up to bullies because she looked fabulous and had worked so hard!



Well,she worked hard, photoshop is not easy and it needed Koko directing those involved


----------



## limom

It is not whatever sorcery this family uses.
it is just this:


----------



## TC1

The pic of the "abs" in the mirror is so blurry and clearly filtered. And yes I put abs in quotations because we know the truth. The unedited pic her grandma took had nothing wrong with it. If she wants to clap back, she should just post the 10 filters she used and own it. Show how it's done. There are a lot of women who show the before and after of edited pics.
ETA no amount of filters or photoshop will help with your ACTUAL self esteem. Which is why she lets men treat her like garbage.


----------



## lulilu

Am I the only one who hates those string bikinis and how they wear them?  I guess it's to enhance the hips and butt, but IMHO a well cut suit is more flattering, whether it's one piece or a "larger" bikini.

I just started watching HWNJ (no, really) and Melissa is shown in a high cut pink one piece that is so flattering.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> good grief!  she is just bringing even more attention to the pic!  i don't know what possible reasons she could have that would need that much discussion but i am sure it doesn't make any sense at all!


Well that's just it - she has no reason for posting... anything.  There's nothing going on in her life, there's zero interest in Khloe atm so she has to create interest through controversy.  I guess those covert photos  (she meticulously shot) of 'the rock' on her ring finger just weren't enough to keep people interested. 
She's a snoozer, folks.


----------



## poopsie

I can't decide if she wants to look like Angelina Jolie or Susan Dey


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> Well that's just it - she has no reason for posting... anything.  There's nothing going on in her life, there's zero interest in Khloe atm so she has to create interest through controversy.  I guess those covert photos  (she meticulously shot) of 'the rock' on her ring finger just weren't enough to keep people interested.
> She's a snoozer, folks.




  it's funny when she tries to drum up some interest and speculation and nobody cares! who cares if she marries that idiot cheater!


----------



## TC1

PMK missed an opportunity to have this as a sponsored post for a filter app (or 10). Tsk tsk


----------



## TC1

lulilu said:


> Am I the only one who hates those string bikinis and how they wear them?  I guess it's to enhance the hips and butt, but IMHO a well cut suit is more flattering, whether it's one piece or a "larger" bikini.
> 
> I just started watching HWNJ (no, really) and Melissa is shown in a high cut pink one piece that is so flattering.


Melissa is another one who has been called out numerous times for editing her teenage daughter in her own posts. She's altered Antonia's face and body before. Terrible.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

pixiejenna said:


> View attachment 5048398




She looks like her brother with a wig... cannot unsee.


----------



## Jayne1

TC1 said:


> The pic of the "abs" in the mirror is so blurry and clearly filtered. And yes I put abs in quotations because we know the truth. The unedited pic her grandma took had nothing wrong with it. If she wants to clap back, she should just post the 10 filters she used and own it. Show how it's done. There are a lot of women who show the before and after of edited pics.
> ETA no amount of filters or photoshop will help with your ACTUAL self esteem. Which is why she lets men treat her like garbage.


Agree.  The Grandma photo was in decent lighting, full sun, so no ugly shadows and the "abs" in the mirror shot looked filtered and elongated.


----------



## limom

I thought that she had painted abs.
Anyways, she has absolutely a decent body without the filters and the likes...
I’d take it.
Are those nails supposed to be flattering?
Her hands look like weapons. That Tristan is a brave dude.
I might revisit the Hoes of NJ, if only to appreciate Frankie.


----------



## Gennas

TC1 said:


> Melissa is another one who has been called out numerous times for editing her teenage daughter in her own posts. She's altered Antonia's face and body before. Terrible.


Melissa has had so much work done too. She had her nose done two times, breast implants, lip fillers.... She does look so much better with her new nose though.


----------



## Gennas

BagsAndCarbs said:


> She looks like her brother with a wig... cannot unsee.
> 
> View attachment 5049000





Nope, she looks just like the hairdresser that Kris cheated with. Yep, this is her twin!!! It's all in the nose, smile, cheeks.....


----------



## A1aGypsy

I cannot imagine how devastating and damaging it would be to continue to be called the ugly sister and the product of an affair and scrutinized etc. If she does have body dysphoria, and that is motivating all of her choices, she certainly comes by it honestly.


----------



## TC1

This is frequently posted with the caption "you're not ugly, just poor" as a meme


----------



## Jayne1

Gennas said:


> View attachment 5049462
> 
> Nope, she looks just like the hairdresser that Kris cheated with. Yep, this is her twin!!! It's all in the nose, smile, cheeks.....


And legs -- leg shape is inherited and she has the same shape legs as her dad in his bathing suit photo.


----------



## Jayne1

Has anyone called out the fact that Khloe shot her "proof" video in grey lighting, far back, grainy and distorted?

Or are her fans thinking the distant slenderized shot is really her?


----------



## LavenderIce

TC1 said:


> This is frequently posted with the caption "you're not ugly, just poor" as a meme
> View attachment 5049734


It's tragic that the only value they see in themselves is their looks, but even they don't want to look like themselves. I truly hope their children grow up with a stronger sense of self worth.


----------



## mdcx

I hope Khloe isnt so far gone that she believes the edited images are what she really looks like. Maybe thats why shes so angry about that photo bc she thinks it makes her look “uglier” than she “really” looks.
A kind of reverse body dysmorphia?


----------



## redney

The Khloé Kardashian Bikini Pic Drama Is Actually Very Sad - Betches
					

I stopped following all the Kardashians on social media when Khloé used “anorexic” as a compliment in 2018. It was the final nail in the coffin (shaped nails) of their toxic behavior and hindrance to the positive body image movement of which they once fancied themselves as champions. But you...




					betches.com
				




*The Khloé Kardashian Bikini Pic Drama Is Actually Very Sad*
BY JAMIE FELDMAN

I stopped following all the Kardashians on social media when Khloé used “anorexic” as a compliment in 2018. It was the final nail in the coffin (shaped nails) of their toxic behavior and hindrance to the positive body image movement of which they once fancied themselves as champions.

But you don’t have to be following them to be keenly aware of their most recent content catastrophe, all provoked by an unfiltered, unphotoshopped, and by all standards very nice photo of Khloé in a bikini. It doesn’t look like the Khloé we know from TV and Instagram. It looks like the Khloé that may actually exist.

The photo is said to have been taken on a recent family vacation to Palm Springs, and was either leaked by an assistant or her grandmother (whose grandmother _hasn’t_ taken a photo of us we don’t approve of?). But it’s not the photo for once that’s making headlines: It’s the aftermath.

After its initial posting, the offending bikini pic was removed faster than an accidental like on your ex’s Instagram, with the family allegedly working overtime to scrub any traces of it from the internet forever (a gargantuan feat, even for a family with such a firm grip on the media and its inner workings). Sister Kim herself even got involved, allegedly direct messaging people to request its removal, citing the image, taken in broad daylight, as being “doctored”, taken “in the worst lighting”, and a “copywright infringement” as opposed to the truth, which is that it’s just not an image Khloé has carefully curated for the world to see.

On its (contoured) face, this is just another effort on the famous family’s part to control their narrative and image, but dig a bit deeper and it’s all just extremely sad. The Kardashians, what with all their yacht-loads of external validation (a combined 80 gazillion Instagram followers and “likes,”  a slew of homes, so much money, access to any and everything) are no further along—and in fact, they seem frighteningly behind—people without an ounce of their resources, money, and fame to find a shred of self-worth. The timing of the incident, right before news also broke of Kim Kardashian officially becoming a billionaire, pretty perfectly drives home that sentiment.

The sadness I feel about Khloé, who has spent years (and, as she laid out on Instagram on Thursday, her entire life) publicly striving to achieve a version of herself that she finds “worthy” is twofold. Look at that photo and you’ll see what we have been conditioned by society and media to believe is the ideal body: a flat stomach, curves in the exact right places. These are things that I—and most people—don’t have! And yet she is so ashamed of it, writing on Instagram that it “doesn’t capture your body the way it is after working so hard to get to this point” with its non-Barbie doll smoothness (thank you, _Diet Starts Tomorrow_ for that analogy) that her sister—who, by all accounts, has plenty more to do with her time than reach out to random people on social media—is doing everything she can to hide it.

It’s equally as sad to learn that Khloé has obviously not found her own version of self-acceptance and has not done the internal work necessary to love, or at least make peace with, the external. The message being sent to millions of young (and not-so-young) women who look up to her and her sisters is that this more-than-acceptable body is simply unacceptable.

Even her response is sad, going on Instagram Live to prove that “this isn’t photoshopped” when in reality the only difference in the Palm Springs image is a bit of skin texture. It’s impossible to comprehend what it’s like to be ridiculed by the media for the way you look, but the reaction—one that can only be compared to that of a leaked sex tape as opposed to simply acknowledging that it’s a bad photo and moving on—speaks louder than a caption could.

It’s also impossible not to examine this incident as it pertains to her clothing brand, Good American, whose Instagram bio literally reads “representing body acceptance”. Often heralded as “expensive but worth it” by legions of fans on TikTok and actually impressive in terms of size offerings compared to most other fashion brands, here we see a true inability for Khloé to practice what she preaches.

Whereas many of the models in Good American’s marketing materials represent a more realistic body image, a recent campaign image of Khloé looked more like one of those Stretch Armstrong dolls of the ‘90s,  all elongated limbs and a distorted body shape. She wants to be a champion of body diversity—just not when it comes to her own body. 

Looking at the images Khloé _did _choose to share drums up toxic feelings, too. Despite knowing that they’re likely doctored, despite knowing everything I do about feeling good in my skin and the pitfalls of comparison especially on social media,, there’s a _small_ part of my brain that’s jealous of the woman in this image, with her flawless skin and exposed rib cage. As long as we continue to glorify images like this one, and these women in general, the longer it will be before shifting beauty standards and healthier relationships with our bodies will trickle down to us, the masses. 

If nothing else, perhaps this might be a moment of reckoning for anyone who still views these women as body image role models. It’s high time we all realize that the Kardashians, with their weight loss tea spon con and usage of skinny as the ultimate compliment, are anything but.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> This is frequently posted with the caption "you're not ugly, just poor" as a meme
> View attachment 5049734


Is that really Kris in the top left??  I think Kourtney looked pretty before.  Kim, IMO, looked beautiful before as well (not necessarily in the picture shown, LOL).


----------



## pixiejenna

Khloe is already outed for her live video of proof of what she looks like for easy to spot filter fails on her stomach. 

I feel bad for her because of how she grew up her body  dysmorphia is strong. I hope she gets the help she needs and not fall down the same rabbit hole as socks did. The worst part is if she just owned it people would most likely be over it already. Her excessive protesting is doing the exact opposite of what she was trying to accomplish.  I hope that true breaks the cycle of this insane vanity.


----------



## lanasyogamama

As I read somewhere, she can’t be mad at being held to the unrealistic standards that her family set!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

My favorite Khloe quote--this just about sums up her approach to "marketing" herself:

"I love a good filter, good lighting and an edit here and there. The same way I through on some make-up, get my nails done or wear a pair of heels to present myself to the world the way I want to be seen and it's exactly what I will continue to do unapologetically. My body, my image and how I choose to look and what I want to share is my choice."

The funniest part of all this is that she is so insecure even as she posts these bold statements. 

BTW, I can't believe I actually read that post...or felt the need to post it here!!


----------



## Sferics

The pic is not bad, in fact her face looks very cute and it is a very good "bad" pic. 
I wonder if all of this is staged. PMK does a good job normally.
...and they do know the Barbra-Streisand-Effect.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

She should totally advertise which filter she uses...I bet she could make some $$ off that! LOL


----------



## limom

I am actually surprised that the family did not come up with a K filter.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

limom said:


> I am actually surprised that the family did not come up with a K filter.



Right? They all look amazing in instagram photos!


----------



## Swanky

I assume they use a plethora of filters, one can’t do it all!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


> The pic is not bad, in fact her face looks very cute and it is a very good "bad" pic.
> I wonder if all of this is staged. PMK does a good job normally.
> ...and* they do know the Barbra-Streisand-Effect*.


What is that?!!?


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> What is that?!!?


Streisand wanted to suppress photographs taken of her house. The photographer only wanted to take photos of the California coastline, but Streisand's legal action brought so much attention that people on the internet went to the site to see what she wanted to hide.

Beyonce did the same thing when she tried (and I think succeeded) in getting unattractive photos of her singing on stage from being published. (We all saw the weird faces Bey makes while singing, but I think the photos are hard to find now.)

Anyway, it's when trying to suppress information backfires.


----------



## LittleStar88

Jayne1 said:


> Streisand wanted to suppress photographs taken of her house. The photographer only wanted to take photos of the California coastline, but Streisand's legal action brought so much attention that people on the internet went to the site to see what she wanted to hide.
> 
> Beyonce did the same thing when she tried (and I think succeeded) in getting unattractive photos of her singing on stage from being published. (We all saw the weird faces Bey makes while singing, but I think the photos are hard to find now.)
> 
> Anyway, it's when trying to suppress information backfires.



That Bey photo was so much fun!




Khloe should have just let that picture go. It wasn’t bad. Not like the Bey photo...


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Sferics

purseinsanity said:


> What is that?!!?











						Streisand effect - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## limom

Duh, she is counting on it!
Was Beyonce body really that muscular?
It looks fake.


----------



## LittleStar88

limom said:


> Duh, she is counting on it!
> Was Beyonce body really that muscular?
> It looks fake.



It's real! She's super flexed there. I think she works out really hard and honestly she should be proud of her physique despite the photos not being the most flattering in the face. 

The more noise a celeb makes about "unflattering photos", the more those photos get attention. 

More...


----------



## megs0927

purseinsanity said:


> What is that?!!?











						The Streisand Effect - BLIND GOSSIP
					

SOLVED! [Blind Gossip] Many years ago, Barbra Streisand created a problem for herself by raising a fuss about something to which nobody else was paying attention. In 2003, thousands of photographs were taken by the California Coastal Records Project to document erosion across the California...




					blindgossip.com


----------



## haute okole

Looks like Tristan is cheating again.  As if that is a surprise.








						Tristan Thompson accused of cheating on Khloé Kardashian — again
					

Instagram model Sydney Chase claimed in a new interview that she slept with Tristan Thompson because he said he was single.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Gennas

haute okole said:


> Looks like Tristan is cheating again.  As if that is a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson accused of cheating on Khloé Kardashian — again
> 
> 
> Instagram model Sydney Chase claimed in a new interview that she slept with Tristan Thompson because he said he was single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


She's a thousand times better looking than Khole!!! I feel sorry for her. Is she that insecure that she keeps staying with all the men that cheat on her???


----------



## poopsie

Gennas said:


> She's a thousand times better looking than Khole!!! I feel sorry for her. *Is she that insecure that she keeps staying with all the men that cheat on her???*




Yes


----------



## Jayne1

Gennas said:


> She's a thousand times better looking than Khole!!! I feel sorry for her. Is she that insecure that she keeps staying with all the men that cheat on her???


Well, she has certain very specific criteria. He must be black, a BB player, young, still playing and still active.

If she dated a down-to-earth accountant or dentist, she might have better luck at having the guy appreciate her.


----------



## poopsie

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
fool me any more than that and I am a fool who is beyond shame


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

haute okole said:


> Looks like Tristan is cheating again.  As if that is a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson accused of cheating on Khloé Kardashian — again
> 
> 
> Instagram model Sydney Chase claimed in a new interview that she slept with Tristan Thompson because he said he was single.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Khloe will probably claim it was during a time period when they were “on a break” or not dating


----------



## pukasonqo

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Khloe will probably claim it was during a time period when they were “on a break” or not dating


 Or spin it that their relationship is stronger than ever and T told her all about it but she is her one and only
Now I’ve got this song in my head:


----------



## limom

How long until the rumors of an open relationship?
We are so advanced, so involved, blah, blah, blah.
Or will she play the role of the victim forever?
She is in her thirties now, time for her character to involve already....

Is anyone watching the last year on E?


----------



## limom

Gennas said:


> She's a thousand times better looking than Khole!!! I feel sorry for her. Is she that insecure that she keeps staying with all the men that cheat on her???


Until, I lay eyes on her in the wild, I don’t believe my lying eyes.
WTF, know what this groupie looks like iRL?
She could look like my ****zu, for all I know...


----------



## bag-princess

She needs to stop!   Take the advice she always dishing ou!










						Khloé Kardashian Just Shared a Cryptic Quote About ‘Guilt’ Amid Rumors Tristan Cheated Again
					

She's having a not-so-subtle reaction to these claims.




					stylecaster.com


----------



## poopsie

pukasonqo said:


> Or spin it that their relationship is stronger than ever and T told her all about it but she is her one and only
> Now I’ve got this song in my head:





Awwwww...................Pete 

How appropriate for him to make an appearance here, even if it is only as a cautionary tale


----------



## TC1

Awww. The photoshopped revenge bod didn't keep his attention this time?   
Girl.... he's just not that into you.


----------



## limom

TC1 said:


> Awww. The photoshopped revenge bod didn't keep his attention this time?
> Girl.... he's just not that into you.


Neither is she. If you look at this pic, her head leans toward her daughter. BL does not lie.
She might want  a sibling for her daughter but she does not want him per se.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Neither is she. If you look at this pic, her head leans toward her daughter. BL does not lie.
> *She might want  a sibling for her daughter but she does not want him per se.*





yeah she and kourt are the same - they don't want the men but they don't mind sleeping with them because they want the kids to all have the same daddy!  as if that puts them above the women with several baby daddies. as if that automatically gives their foolishness a pass!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> yeah she and kourt are the same - they don't want the men but they don't mind sleeping with them because they want the kids to all have the same daddy!  as if that puts them above the women with several baby daddies. as if that automatically gives their foolishness a pass!


I think it is practical, only one man to deal with.


----------



## TC1

Meh, she's probably just leaning her head to the side,  so it's easier to filter if there's not someones arm in the background.


----------



## Jahpson

limom said:


> Neither is she. If you look at this pic, her head leans toward her daughter. BL does not lie.
> She might want  a sibling for her daughter but she does not want him per se.



Omg I said the same thing when I saw that pic. I can tell she still doesn’t trust him (understandably so). 

I definitely believe that she is only entertaining him for the sake of their daughter. I think once they master the delicate and complicated art of co-parenting, she will move on.


----------



## TC1

Just saw on IG post on Okmagazine saying the alleged new chick released some "dirty texts" including one where Tristan says Koko is "not his type" Ouch


----------



## limom

A man will say anything to get some wap.
Are the show ratings that low?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Just saw on IG post on Okmagazine saying the alleged new chick released some "dirty texts" including one where Tristan says Koko is "not his type" Ouch




yes they will say anything and yet........we all know he was not lying!  he doesn't want her!


----------



## limom

Is he the one who cheated with Koko while his girlfriend was pregnant?


----------



## Gennas

limom said:


> Is he the one who cheated with Koko while his girlfriend was pregnant?


Yep!!!


----------



## zen1965

A real gem of a guy.


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> Just saw on IG post on Okmagazine saying the alleged new chick released some "dirty texts" including one where Tristan says Koko is "not his type" Ouch


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> Just saw on IG post on Okmagazine saying the alleged new chick released some "dirty texts" including one where Tristan says Koko is "not his type" Ouch


Koko will release new cryptic messages
Then a statement that they are stronger than ever blah, blah, blah
Then “leaked” pics of the “real” Koko (meaning photoshop, photoshop galore!)
Rinse and repeat
Why a woman who is wealthy (no need for financial assistance),good at business and has family support is able to tolerate becoming an international laughing stock is beyond me


----------



## redney

pukasonqo said:


> Koko will release new cryptic messages
> Then a statement that they are stronger than ever blah, blah, blah
> Then “leaked” pics of the “real” Koko (meaning photoshop, photoshop galore!)
> Rinse and repeat
> Why a woman who is wealthy (no need for financial assistance),good at business and has family support is able to tolerate becoming an *international laughing stock* is beyond me


you're too generous with the international piece. Do that many people still care about Khlomoney these days?


----------



## pukasonqo

redney said:


> you're too generous with the international piece. Do that many people still care about Khlomoney these days?


Not sure, I am in Oz and only hear about her in here or in the occasional trash rag
She very likely has her stans


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian purportedly DM’d Tristan Thompson’s alleged fling
					

Sydney Chase shared screenshots of the messages purportedly sent by the Good American founder.




					pagesix.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian purportedly DM’d Tristan Thompson’s alleged fling
> 
> 
> Sydney Chase shared screenshots of the messages purportedly sent by the Good American founder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



A game of THOTs


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> A game of THOTs



 Khloe asking her keep the conversation private    She is too old and has been around enough to know better.


----------



## limom

Stunts, stunts and more stunts


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m so out of the loop here I had NO idea they were even back together. Off to find some articles. I need to check the receipts. Hahaha


----------



## haute okole

Tristan’s attorney is, of course, denying that Tristan had anything to do with this new girl and has sent a cease and desist letter to the girl and podcast that published the initial interview.  Tristan claims the girl is looking for her own 15 minutes of fame. Yeah right, Tristan. NYPost.com


----------



## bag-princess

haute okole said:


> Tristan’s attorney is, of course, denying that Tristan had anything to do with this new girl and has sent a cease and desist letter to the girl and radio station that published the initial interview.  Tristan claims the girl is looking for her own 15 minutes of fame. Yeah right, Tristan. NYPost.com




lies he tells khloe!  i want to see the actual court documents that were sent.  or did khloe send them again??  she better get used to it and put a lawyer on retainer because these women are going to keep popping up with the same situation over and over.  she will never learn!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

The girl posted on her IG that she got the C&D but she is choosing not to obey for no one will call her a liar LOL


----------



## limom

Is anyone watching the new season?
Is anyone buying any of their products?
What?


----------



## Swanky

Nope and nurp !


----------



## bag-princess

so confused 










						Khloé Kardashian Says Contractor “Ran Off” With Her and Kris Jenner’s Mansions: “He Took Our Houses”
					

“I told Mom I was not comfortable using him. Mom wanted to still use him. Whatever.”




					www.cosmopolitan.com


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> so confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian Says Contractor “Ran Off” With Her and Kris Jenner’s Mansions: “He Took Our Houses”
> 
> 
> “I told Mom I was not comfortable using him. Mom wanted to still use him. Whatever.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cosmopolitan.com


He ran off with their mansions? Da fuq?




Not sure how someone can 'steal' or 'run off' with more than one mansion.


----------



## Jayne1

Pathetic, desperate storyline.


----------



## pukasonqo

Lounorada said:


> He ran off with their mansions? Da fuq?
> 
> View attachment 5102417
> 
> 
> Not sure how someone can 'steal' or 'run off' with more than one mansion.



Maybe they were the hotels from Monopoly? Put them in his pocket and zoomed off in the Monopoly car
I am still trying to guess what Koko means by saying he ran away w their mansions...


----------



## Sferics

pukasonqo said:


> I am still trying to guess what Koko means by saying he ran away w their mansions...


I guess she tried to talk in a figurative sense about a legal dispute.


----------



## A1aGypsy

They bought the homes from him and they weren’t built yet. So, I’m assuming the deal was he would transfer title at the end once the homes were completed.

I’m assuming when they fired him for the completion of the build he refused to transfer title citing breach of contract.


----------



## Lounorada

A1aGypsy said:


> They bought the homes from him and they weren’t built yet. So, I’m assuming the deal was he would transfer title at the end once the homes were completed.
> 
> I’m assuming when they fired him for the completion of the build he refused to transfer title citing breach of contract.


If this is the case, none of the Kardashian/Jenners have the vocabulary to explain it as well as you have so as usual they end up sounding like vapid fools


----------



## bag-princess

Lounorada said:


> If this is the case, none of the Kardashian/Jenners have the vocabulary to explain it as well as you have so as usual they end up sounding like vapid fools




girl this is why we can't even imagine kim as a lawyer!   just thinking of her standing before a judge presenting her case using the language and vocabulary that a lawyer does    not going to happen


----------



## A1aGypsy

Lounorada said:


> If this is the case, none of the Kardashian/Jenners have the vocabulary to explain it as well as you have so as usual they end up sounding like vapid fools



Well, my version doesn’t sound nearly as sensational though...

Actually if you look at that link she gets closer to what I said in the second quote. I hadn’t gotten that far the first time I read it.


----------



## Jayne1

*Khloé Kardashian Calls Out Critic Who Referred To Her As An ‘Alien’*

Earlier this week, a video of the “Keeping Up With the Kardashians” star touting Nurtec, a prescription medication for migraines, was tweeted by the brand, and a hater responded to it. In their remarks to Kardashian, the person wrote:* “Does research indicate that the more plastic surgery someone has the more likely they are to suffer from migraines? What kind of pharmaceutical company chooses someone who has had so much plastic surgery they look like an alien, as their spokesperson?”*

Kardashian pushed back the following morning, slamming the woman for her comment and emphasizing that she has “every right to block/mute me.”
“I am trying to help many out there who suffer in silence. I R [sic] completely entitled to your opinions. Just as I am mine,” wrote the 36-year-old.

She went on to reference the critic’s Twitter bio, which as of Tuesday still read, “Feminist • Socialist • Enthusiast,” and added: “I don’t think you should refer to yourself as a feminist if you are attacking a woman unprovoked.”

She emphasized that she’s been the victim of “constant ridicule and judgment my entire life” and that it’s been “too much to bear.”

Poor Khloe, the meanest, rudest, nastiest K/J is suddenly a victim.












						Khloé Kardashian Calls Out Critic Who Referred To Her As An 'Alien'
					

The "Keeping Up With the Kardashians” star also tweeted she doesn't "think you should refer to yourself as a feminist if you are attacking a woman unprovoked.”




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## TC1

I believe I also saw someone dragging Khloe for refilling her water bottle from plastic bottles..yet she's "making changes to help the environment"


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I believe I also saw someone dragging Khloe for refilling her water bottle from plastic bottles..yet she's "making changes to help the environment"




as usual.................


----------



## bag-princess

Just look at her.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Just look at her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104818



She should have stopped w the PS a long time ago


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> I believe I also saw someone dragging Khloe for refilling her water bottle from plastic bottles..yet she's "making changes to help the environment"


Omg, did she really??!?


----------



## TC1

Here's the story..I was a little off on her being the one refilling...but still..
At this point her face looks like it's full of single-use-plastic


----------



## Jayne1

^^ They drink out of styrofoam takeaway cups and plastic water bottles, while filming _in their state-of-the-art-kitchens,_ which must have water purifiers and fancy coffee makers.  And of course those takeaway salads because they can't throw some lettuce in a bowl.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ They drink out of styrofoam takeaway cups and plastic water bottles, while filming _in their state-of-the-art-kitchens,_ which must have water purifiers and fancy coffee makers.  And of course those takeaway salads because they can't throw some lettuce in a bowl.


That bums me out.  I’ve noticed that some changes I’ve made to be environmental actually end up in such a nicer user experience. For example we switched to cloth napkins a couple years ago, and one day I had run out because I was behind on laundry and put paper napkins with dinner and my daughter gave me the biggest look and said “what’s going on with this? It’s so hard!” And obviously drinking out of proper glasses taste much better than Styrofoam or plastic.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Just look at her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104818











OMG. That's a terrifying sight. She should stop with all the procedures because she's on the fast track to becoming the next Jocelyn Wildenstein.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> Just look at her.
> View attachment 5104818


The love child of Denise Richards and Priscilla Presley

But... editing to say that we know she doesn't actually look _anything_ like any of these photo posted on the last few pages. She looks like a regular person, you know if that unedited, non-photoshopped, leaked  photo was real.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Just look at her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5104818


She is starting to morph into Brielle Bierman, another blow up doll.


----------



## TC1

purseinsanity said:


> She is starting to morph into Brielle Bierman, another blow up doll.


Arianna is worse now...stumbled across her IG   too bad, she seemed like she was the smart one and not falling for the whole IG poster as a full time job...yet, that's what has happened.


----------



## Kevinaxx

TC1 said:


> Here's the story..I was a little off on her being the one refilling...but still..
> At this point her face looks like it's full of single-use-plastic
> View attachment 5104854
> View attachment 5104855


So basically don’t act woke when you’re not and if you’re going to attempt to, run it by your PR folks first and they can tell you how the public can point out your hypocrisy before you make it official.


----------



## Sferics

Kevinaxx said:


> So basically don’t act woke when you’re not and if you’re going to attempt to, run it by your PR folks first and they can tell you how the public can point out your hypocrisy before you make it official.



I never understood why they use all these plastic bottles in the house...it is so tasteless in many ways.

In behalf of this content, this is an interesting article:








						Keeping Up With Sustainability? The Kardashians Are Doing Better Than You'd Think.
					

The Kardashians do a lot for the environment. From ditching plastic to going plant-based, here's 10 ways they opt for sustainable living.




					www.livekindly.co


----------



## purseinsanity

Sferics said:


> In behalf of this content, this is an interesting article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Up With Sustainability? The Kardashians Are Doing Better Than You'd Think.
> 
> 
> The Kardashians do a lot for the environment. From ditching plastic to going plant-based, here's 10 ways they opt for sustainable living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.livekindly.co


This is hysterical.  "Kylie trying to not eat meat" is one of their stellar examples of the Kardashians being sustainable?  LOLOLOLOL.  OMG.  "Kim replaces fur coats with vegan ones."     "Kim fights for criminal justice reform."  A stan must've written this drivel.  They are really stretching it.  Stop using the damn PJs!  That alone will go a LOOOOOONGGGG way.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ I always notice all their green grass.


----------



## TC1

Kim has kept and cataloged every outfit she has ever worn to an event. She has a warehouse full of clothes. The switching from fur to faux isn't helping


----------



## lanasyogamama

Speaking of faux fur and the environment, from what I understand faux fur is basically plastic, which bums me out and it’s own way


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian Finally Confirms She’s Dating Tristan Again & Shares Why She Took Him Back
					

On the ‘KUWTK’ reunion, Khloe Kardashian revealed why she took Tristan Thompson back after cheating. Plus, she and Kylie Jenner talked about the drama with Jordyn Woods.




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Spare yourself the read. I heard she  only admits to a nose job. Not a face transplant.


----------



## limom

meluvs2shop said:


> Spare yourself the read. I heard she  only admits to a nose job. Not a face transplant.


What about her behind?
Did it just grew on its own?
Whatever, as long as she loves herself, good for her  

Did anyone watch the reunions on E?
And what are the highlights?


----------



## prettyprincess

limom said:


> What about her behind?
> Did it just grew on its own?
> Whatever, as long as she loves herself, good for her
> 
> Did anyone watch the reunions on E?
> And what are the highlights?


They didn’t air the part of the conversation about their bbl/butt injections. On his podcast Andy said he asked the question about “fake butts.” Guess they edited it out.


----------



## bag-princess

prettyprincess said:


> They didn’t air the part of the conversation about their bbl/butt injections. On his podcast Andy said he asked the question about “fake butts.” Guess they edited it out.





oooooooh that dang andy is so messy!!!    what i would not give to see what they had to say about that!!!


----------



## TC1

They mentioned in part 1 of the "reunion" that they stay on as producers on all the shows so they can decide what gets shown and what doesn't.


----------



## purseinsanity

Kevinaxx said:


> So basically don’t act woke when you’re not and if you’re going to attempt to, *run it by your PR folks first and they can tell you how the public can point out your hypocrisy before you make it official.*


Hasn't worked for MM and Harry


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> What about her behind?
> Did it just grew on its own?
> Whatever, as long as she loves herself, good for her
> 
> Did anyone watch the reunions on E?
> And what are the highlights?


I actually want to watch the reunions and kill more brain cells. But I would have to record bc no K is worth all the commercials.


----------



## limom

What can be said?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ewww he is a walking STD. Just gross.


----------



## limom

She does the same thing over and over. 
It was one thing when she was in her 20 but now, she looks sad, imo.
I don’t know how Kris deal with all this chit.
It must be exhausting.


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> What can be said?





wait a minute...........please don't tell me this happened after she sat there like a fool and told andy -

“I know the growth and all the work that he’s done. I know the help he’s got and the constant efforts that he makes every single day and how hard he fought to get back with me."


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> Spare yourself the read. I heard she  only admits to a nose job. Not a face transplant.




and i saw an article that she then told andy that "i don't ever talk about it because nobody ever asks me about it!"


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> and i saw an article that she then told andy that "i don't ever talk about it because nobody ever asks me about it!"


LIES! All lies.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> She should have stopped w the PS a long time ago


yeah I'm sure it's just that she had a nose job - nothing fishy about those lips


----------



## meluvs2shop

bag-princess said:


> wait a minute...........please don't tell me this happened after she sat there like a fool and told andy -
> 
> “I know the growth and all the work that he’s done. I know the help he’s got and the constant efforts that he makes every single day and how hard he fought to get back with me."


She went on national TV and said that and then this ratchet fool goes into a bedroom with 3 women?!
He has no respect or care I see.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This was just posted like an hour ago. She will say they been broken up but no one will believe that lie. They just broke up. BREAKING NEWS.


----------



## poopsie

Lather
Rinse
Repeat


Ad infinitum


----------



## purseinsanity

poopsie said:


> Lather
> Rinse
> Repeat


Highly recommend this to Khloe, considering how.many.women.he's.been.with.


----------



## purseinsanity

It's Over! Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Split Again
					

Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson rekindled their romance in August 2020 — details on their relationship status




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

purseinsanity said:


> It's Over! Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Split Again
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson rekindled their romance in August 2020 — details on their relationship status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com


The news was quick wasn’t it! They knew the story was going to break so they had this one on the click and ready to go.


----------



## TC1

She always complains that she's the "punching bag" for all the internet trolls about her appearance, etc. .....no girl, you are the doormat for these loser men clowning you constantly.


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> She always complains that she's the "punching bag" for all the internet trolls about her appearance, etc. .....no girl, you are the doormat for these loser men clowning you constantly.


I did feel a bit sorry for her when I read in an article that she got trolled for her appearance and that she was treated lesser than Kim and Kourtney.  but I'm sorry I still find it rather disturbing when people totally change their appearance.  little sister kylie is the prime example of this.  her face is nothing like it was originally.  she is rich.  guess money doesn't buy happiness but it helps.

now I guess Khloe is pretty much in the same category of having herself totally redone


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> The news was quick wasn’t it! They knew the story was going to break so they had this one on the click and ready to go.




but but but…….. he had growth! and he did all the work to get her baaaaack!!


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## tweegy

limom said:


> What can be said?



Khlomoney?? Should rename this thread to KhloDummy yo!


----------



## bag-princess

it's things like this that make her look like a big dummy idiot!  i don't care how many times she tries to make fetch happen - it just ain't gonna happen! all the flowery words and IG posts about how great a father he is will not change him.  he doesn't feel the need to because she keeps crawling back to him when he clearly does not want her.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> wait a minute...........please don't tell me this happened after she sat there like a fool and told andy -
> 
> “I know the growth and all the work that he’s done. I know the help he’s got and the constant efforts that he makes every single day and how hard he fought to get back with me."


I cannot!!


----------



## limom

On WW, she said it was two guys and three girls…..
He does not care about anything but little Tristan,,,,,


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> On WW, she said it was two guys and three girls…..
> He does not care about anything but little Tristan,,,,,




and what is it going to take for her to realize this!?


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> What can be said?








bag-princess said:


> wait a minute...........please don't tell me this happened after she sat there like a fool and told andy -
> 
> *“I know the growth and all the work that he’s done. I know the help he’s got and the constant efforts that he makes every single day and how hard he fought to get back with me."*









meluvs2shop said:


> This was just posted like an hour ago. She will say they been broken up but no one will believe that lie. They just broke up. BREAKING NEWS.





purseinsanity said:


> It's Over! Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Split Again
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson rekindled their romance in August 2020 — details on their relationship status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com





They are BOTH so pathetic. It's their little daughter I feel sorry for, having 2 selfish, messed-up fools for parents.


----------



## Jayne1

Snippets of her answering Andy's various questions keep popping up on my Instagram. Probably because I looked at one the first time.

Anyway, when the camera was on her, she kept adjusting her hair, so it was framed just so on her face. Maybe a few millimetres, but she had to do it.

She's sitting ramrod straight, with her face tuned a certain way to the camera, showing off her new upswept (ponytail) facelift (best done on young folks according to Lorry Hill.) The whole family now seems to have that upswept look, by the way.

Strangely enough, only Kim looked comfortable, sitting on the coach with her arm resting on the sofa back.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Snippets of her answering Andy's various questions keep popping up on my Instagram. Probably because I looked at one the first time.
> 
> Anyway, when the camera was on her, she kept adjusting her hair, so it was framed just so on her face. Maybe a few millimetres, but she had to do it.
> 
> She's sitting ramrod straight, with her face tuned a certain way to the camera, showing off her new upswept (ponytail) facelift (best done on young folks according to Lorry Hill.) The whole family now seems to have that upswept look, by the way.
> 
> Strangely enough, only Kim looked comfortable, sitting on the coach with her arm resting on the sofa back.


I like those snippets, you hear the just without ads.


----------



## pukasonqo

Time for Koko’s new revenge face, body or whatever


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Snippets of her answering Andy's various questions keep popping up on my Instagram. Probably because I looked at one the first time.
> 
> Anyway, when the camera was on her, she kept adjusting her hair, so it was framed just so on her face. Maybe a few millimetres, but she had to do it.
> 
> She's sitting ramrod straight, with her face tuned a certain way to the camera, showing off her new upswept (ponytail) facelift (best done on young folks according to Lorry Hill.) The whole family now seems to have that upswept look, by the way.
> 
> Strangely enough, only Kim looked comfortable, sitting on the coach with her arm resting on the sofa back.


Kim owns it all. It makes a huge difference.
Plus being the favorite and most successful does not hurt either.

Khloe is simply tragic. She keeps on being a groupie and expects a wife treatment. It does not work that way….
Face it, those young players do not respect her for many, many reasons.
Maybe try dating a different kind of men?


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Kim owns it all. It makes a huge difference.
> Plus being the favorite and most successful does not hurt either.
> 
> Khloe is simply tragic. *She keeps on being a groupie and expects a wife treatment. *It does not work that way….
> Face it, those young players do not respect her for many, many reasons.
> Maybe try dating a different kind of men?




THIS is all of it in a nutshell!!!  they never learn and still believe that they are different than all the rest.  babies will not change a man!  and ITA about these young players.  she and others like her need to get a clue and leave them alone.   they are nothing but big kids.   she needs a nice older man that can wine and dine her around the world and treat her like a lady - and doesn't care about her name because he has nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> Time for Koko’s new revenge face, body or whatever




well she already has the new face!  so i wonder if she is going to go back to revenging that body of hers again!


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> THIS is all of it in a nutshell!!!  they never learn and still believe that they are different than all the rest.  babies will not change a man!  and ITA about these young players.  she and others like her need to get a clue and leave them alone.   they are nothing but big kids.   she needs a nice older man that can wine and dine her around the world and treat her like a lady - and doesn't care about her name because he has nothing to prove to anyone.


Her desperation is what is off putting. Khloe has a lot to offer, she is looking at the wrong men, imo.
Branch out in the football or baseball leagues


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Her desperation is what is off putting. Khloe has a lot to offer, she is looking at the wrong men, imo.
> *Branch out in the football or baseball leagues*


----------



## LavenderIce

limom said:


> Kim owns it all. It makes a huge difference.
> Plus being the favorite and most successful does not hurt either.
> 
> Khloe is simply tragic. *She keeps on being a groupie and expects a wife treatment. *It does not work that way….
> Face it, those young players do not respect her for many, many reasons.
> Maybe try dating a different kind of men?


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> Kim owns it all. It makes a huge difference.
> Plus being the favorite and most successful does not hurt either.
> 
> Khloe is simply tragic. She keeps on being a groupie and expects a wife treatment. It does not work that way….
> Face it, those young players do not respect her for many, many reasons.
> Maybe try dating a different kind of men?



Different kind of men don’t want her and the family drama that dating anyone in that family would entail.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Her desperation is what is off putting. Khloe has a lot to offer, she is looking at the wrong men, imo.
> Branch out in the football or baseball leagues


Men of the baseball and football leagues if Khole branches out:


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe she could get Tiger Woods life back on track!


----------



## jaskg144

Her nose actually looks really good, kind of like her Dr just took out the old parts of her old nose and didn't change the shape much  I wonder when she had it done? I read that her surgeon specialises in closed rhinoplasty, so there wouldn't be as much downtime as a regular, open rhinoplasty.


----------



## purseinsanity

jasmynh1 said:


> Her nose actually looks really good, kind of like her Dr just took out the old parts of her old nose and didn't change the shape much  I wonder when she had it done? I read that her surgeon specialises in closed rhinoplasty, so there wouldn't be as much downtime as a regular, open rhinoplasty.


She mentioned Dr. Raj Kanodia, who I believe also did Ashley Simpson's and Jennifer Aniston's noses.  He's a genius!  If I ever need a nose job, I'd go to him!  (I also need Sonja Morgan's face lift surgeon LOL!)


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Deny Being Back Together After Report Goes Viral
					

Conflicting reports emerged this weekend indicating that Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson [...]




					popculture.com


----------



## TC1

She wants her kids to have the same dad so badly she's willing to put up with this mega-loser.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Deny Being Back Together After Report Goes Viral
> 
> 
> Conflicting reports emerged this weekend indicating that Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popculture.com





	

		
			
		

		
	
+


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> She wants her kids to have the same dad so badly she's willing to put up with this mega-loser.




that's it!!!!   that was kourtney's reasoning for putting up with scott too!  she had no use for him until she got the baby itch.  i guess of all the other things they do and are side-eyed for - having several babies by different men would be beneath them.


----------



## Sferics

Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Deny Being Back Together After Report Goes Viral
					

Conflicting reports emerged this weekend indicating that Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson [...]




					popculture.com
				




They changed the link


----------



## Chanel4Eva

So they’re off again?


----------



## pukasonqo

Chanel4Eva said:


> So they’re off again?



Maybe Koko’s reconciliation overhaul wasn’t finished on time
If they are off she can call it revenge body version MDL (random roman numeral)


----------



## bag-princess

This girl!










						Khloe Kardashian slams Twitter critics, attends party with Tristan Thompson
					

Khloe Kardashian raged on Twitter about people creating “fake” narratives about her life Saturday night while also attending a friend’s birthday party with ex Tristan Thompson.




					pagesix.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Isn’t she getting too old for this?


----------



## poopsie

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn’t she getting too old for this?



Apparently not. 
I think we all know someone with arrested development who never left junior high


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Isn’t she getting too old for this?



she is too old to be hiding in the back room of a party! 
she is always going on about doing what she wants though and getting mad when people point out the hypocrisy of her actions and statements.


----------



## pukasonqo

Koko is back to her kriptik messages
Maybe she should read “The Sphinx Without a Secret” by Oscar Wilde


----------



## pixiejenna

Na Koko has always been a punk a$$ B she’ll never be too old for petty ish this has always been her thing.


----------



## bag-princess

Tori Spelling Looks Identical To Khloe Kardashian In New Photos While Out With Snooki
					

Tori Spelling revealed a hot new makeover on Sept. 2, and fans think she looks just like Khloe Kardashian!




					hollywoodlife.com


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

Her Insta post with Snooki that’s shown further down in the article is giving me Jessica Simpson circa early 2000’s vibes 


bag-princess said:


> Tori Spelling Looks Identical To Khloe Kardashian In New Photos While Out With Snooki
> 
> 
> Tori Spelling revealed a hot new makeover on Sept. 2, and fans think she looks just like Khloe Kardashian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com


----------



## purseinsanity

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> Her Insta post with Snooki that’s shown further down in the article is giving me Jessica Simpson circa early 2000’s vibes


I agree!  Love the caption:
"love the way we empower each other to be our *authentic *selves"
LOL, okay then!


----------



## poopsie

purseinsanity said:


> I agree!  Love the caption:
> "love the way we empower each other to be our *authentic *selves"
> LOL, okay then!


----------



## bag-princess

oh boy! Tori is taking a page out of her twin’s book and blames her looks on “kontouring” 











						Tori Spelling Addresses Plastic Surgery Rumors
					

The 'Messyness' star shocked fans with her new look.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> oh boy! Tori is taking a page out of her twin’s book and blames her looks on “kontouring”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tori Spelling Addresses Plastic Surgery Rumors
> 
> 
> The 'Messyness' star shocked fans with her new look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com



Yeah right 
What's she using Scalpel In A Bottle?
On another note.........are jumpsuits back?


----------



## bag-princess

i was reading a post from someone on FB - they said that some site called afrotech posted that True was one of the wealthiest kids in america.  when she was born a trust fund containing $10 million dollars was set up for her "by her parents".


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> oh boy! Tori is taking a page out of her twin’s book and blames her looks on “kontouring”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tori Spelling Addresses Plastic Surgery Rumors
> 
> 
> The 'Messyness' star shocked fans with her new look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


amazing how makeup can change one into a completely different person


----------



## Swanky

Would a $10m trust fund really make a child one of the wealthiest?  Seems like richer parents probably set up much higher worth trust funds?
$10m is a lot, I wouldn't think it was in the top half of wealthiest however.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Would a $10m trust fund really make a child one of the wealthiest?  Seems like richer parents probably set up much higher worth trust funds?
> $10m is a lot, I wouldn't think it was in the top half of wealthiest however.




not just that amount - but that Tristan contributed anything.   i just don't believe that.  not Tristan.


----------



## TC1

Khloe's photoshopped body is on the cover of Health magazine. What a joke.


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian and Daughter True Thompson Test Positive for Coronavirus - E! Online
					

Khloe Kardashian, who battled coronavirus last year, confirmed on Oct. 29 that she was once again diagnosed with COVID-19. The star's 3-year-old daughter, True Thompson, also tested positive.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> i was reading a post from someone on FB - they said that some site called afrotech posted that True was one of the wealthiest kids in america.  when she was born a trust fund containing $10 million dollars was set up for her "by her parents".


This is a whole lie- they don't even own the properties they live in or the cars they drive, they're leased out by the networks for them- and they live off of credit and freebies. And if Khloe had that kind of money to put into a trust, she would have had MUCH better plastic surgery then what she has. According to a relative that works in the entertainment world, this is one of the 'tells' as to whom actually has wealth, and who doesn't. Also, take a gander at who is reporting it- they're known for having their PR people put out false tidbits about their supposed wealth online to keep them relevant.


----------



## bag-princess

Tristan Thompson Plans Monthly 'Daddy Day' Play Dates For Daughter True & Son Prince Amid Ongoing Split From Khloé Kardashian
					

The professional basketball player is reportedly eager for his kids to be close with each other.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is a whole lie- they don't even own the properties they live in or the cars they drive, they're leased out by the networks for them- and they live off of credit and freebies. And if Khloe had that kind of money to put into a trust, she would have had MUCH better plastic surgery then what she has. According to a relative that works in the entertainment world, this is one of the 'tells' as to whom actually has wealth, and who doesn't. Also, take a gander at who is reporting it- they're known for having their PR people put out false tidbits about their supposed wealth online to keep them relevant.


I think that used to be very true, but it seems like in the last several years they have realized that they can make a lot more money by actually creating products than just slapping their name on endorsement deals. The Kylie stuff seems scammy, but Good American and Skims both seem like legit businesses that people buy from even if they aren’t Kardashian fans.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

lanasyogamama said:


> but Good American and Skims both seem like legit businesses that people buy from even if they aren’t Kardashian fans.


Nordstroms and a few other high-end departments stores have revealed that the Skims line sits on the shelves and _actually *costs *them money_ to have that line in store- apparently, it's a loss leader for them. As for the Good American deal, they started out barely breaking even in sales (after figuring overhead costs and PR blitz into it, despite the 'We made $1million in first day sales!') and there's credible rumors that the company is used as a laundering front for both Khloe and the other owner Emma Grede.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> I think that used to be very true, but it seems like in the last several years they have realized that they can make a lot more money by actually creating products than just slapping their name on endorsement deals. *The Kylie stuff seems scammy, *but Good American and Skims both seem like legit businesses that people buy from even if they aren’t Kardashian fans.




i have seen makeup influencers that swear by her products!  they are amazed at how much they like them. as well as people that really love to buy and use her line.


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Nordstroms and a few other high-end departments stores have revealed that the Skims line sits on the shelves and _actually *costs *them money_ to have that line in store- apparently, it's a loss leader for them. As for the Good American deal, they started out barely breaking even in sales (after figuring overhead costs and PR blitz into it, despite the 'We made $1million in first day sales!') and *there's credible rumors that the company is used as a laundering front for both Khloe and the other owner Emma Grede.*




  wow!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Nordstroms and a few other high-end departments stores have revealed that the Skims line sits on the shelves and _actually *costs *them money_ to have that line in store- apparently, it's a loss leader for them. As for the Good American deal, they started out barely breaking even in sales (after figuring overhead costs and PR blitz into it, despite the 'We made $1million in first day sales!') and there's credible rumors that the company is used as a laundering front for both Khloe and the other owner Emma Grede.


Wow, I hadn’t heard any of that.


----------



## TC1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Nordstroms and a few other high-end departments stores have revealed that the Skims line sits on the shelves and _actually *costs *them money_ to have that line in store- apparently, it's a loss leader for them. As for the Good American deal, they started out barely breaking even in sales (after figuring overhead costs and PR blitz into it, despite the 'We made $1million in first day sales!') and there's credible rumors that the company is used as a laundering front for both Khloe and the other owner Emma Grede.


May I ask what money they have that needs laundering?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TC1 said:


> May I ask what money they have that needs laundering?



Several things: under-the-table deals that have not been declared to the IRS (both of them), some type of shady business 'loan' & PPP loan money (Emma) and 'pay-for-play' (read: the oldest occupation in the world) (Khloe). There is a reason the Karjenners are often seen in Dubai (the prostitution capitol of the MidEast), after all.........

Edit: she (Khloe) also gets kickback from her mother's 'church' (read:scam) which has to be laundered through official-looking means.


----------



## purseinsanity

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is a whole lie- they don't even own the properties they live in or the cars they drive, they're leased out by the networks for them- and they live off of credit and freebies. And if Khloe had that kind of money to put into a trust, she would have had MUCH better plastic surgery then what she has. According to a relative that works in the entertainment world, this is one of the 'tells' as to whom actually has wealth, and who doesn't. Also, take a gander at who is reporting it- they're known for having their PR people put out false tidbits about their supposed wealth online to keep them relevant.


I understand they probably make themselves sound even wealthier than they are, but I'm sure they're still pretty darn wealthy, no?  They've been on TV for years, have all kinds of business deals in makeup, alcohol, clothing, even medicine.  Jocelyn Wildestein was extremely wealthy and look at her now.  I think they more surgery they keep getting is what makes them look worse.  I don't think they don't own a single property or car.  Then again, I don't know anything about the world of money laundering or tax evasion, so just my two cents!


----------



## bag-princess

Dream and Chicago are the prettiest little dolls!!! 










						She’s a Barbie Girl! Khloe Kardashian Throws Theme Birthday for Niece Dream
					

Khloe Kardashian threw her niece Dream a huge birthday party fit for a Barbie girl! See the details, here.




					www.lifeandstylemag.com


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

purseinsanity said:


> I understand they probably make themselves sound even wealthier than they are, but I'm sure they're still pretty darn wealthy, no?  They've been on TV for years, have all kinds of business deals in makeup, alcohol, clothing, even medicine.  Jocelyn Wildestein was extremely wealthy and look at her now.  I think they more surgery they keep getting is what makes them look worse.  I don't think they don't own a single property or car.  Then again, I don't know anything about the world of money laundering or tax evasion, so just my two cents!



They don't own any property- this has been proven. All of their supposed business deals are licensing deals, not actual business ownership. They Coty deal that was supposed to have occurred? The company found out they were all lying about their financial backgrounds, including Kylie- and her makeup company was not only NOT owned by her, the parent company that actually owns it (Seed Co.) doesn't gross $30 million total in revenue a year. 

They live what's known as 'Hollywood hand-to-mouth'- once they get any kind of money, it's blown on PR, photoshopping, paparazzi, and other things to keep them in the lime light, and the remainder of their expenses are put on credit or funded by the network showcasing them (to say nothing of freebie-grifting....) A hell of a lot of people in that industry live this way, and if they were suddenly taken out of the public eye for whatever reason, they'd have to go into bankrupcy. Kim herself has over $57 million dollars in combined debt with her husband, including a very large loan taken out from Jay-Z just to be able to continue the life they have. They don't have it anywhere near what is pretended- it's all smoke and mirrors.


----------



## meluvs2shop

What about their Hulu deal? Hulu I’m sure paid them handsomely. All this pimping for years and they are not insanely loaded? All of them? Sounds ridiculous to me and just plain stupid financial planning. I can’t see PMK not ensuring their futures properly.


----------



## Jayne1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> They don't own any property- this has been proven. All of their supposed business deals are licensing deals, not actual business ownership. They Coty deal that was supposed to have occurred? The company found out they were all lying about their financial backgrounds, including Kylie- and her makeup company was not only NOT owned by her, the parent company that actually owns it (Seed Co.) doesn't gross $30 million total in revenue a year.
> 
> They live what's known as 'Hollywood hand-to-mouth'- once they get any kind of money, it's blown on PR, photoshopping, paparazzi, and other things to keep them in the lime light, and the remainder of their expenses are put on credit or funded by the network showcasing them (to say nothing of freebie-grifting....) A hell of a lot of people in that industry live this way, and if they were suddenly taken out of the public eye for whatever reason, they'd have to go into bankrupcy. Kim herself has over $57 million dollars in combined debt with her husband, including a very large loan taken out from Jay-Z just to be able to continue the life they have. They don't have it anywhere near what is pretended- it's all smoke and mirrors.


Fascinating.  I thought they had huge expenses but still lots of money.


----------



## bag-princess

If they don’t own these homes who is footing the bill? is this why the are always moving?











						Kris Jenner Becomes Khloe Kardashian's Neighbor After Buying $20 Million Mansion
					

Kris Jenner has a massive mansion in Los Angeles. The $20 million fortress is situated right next to her daughter Khloe Kardashian's abode. Finally after




					www.thirstyfornews.com


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> If they don’t own these homes who is footing the bill? is this why the are always moving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner Becomes Khloe Kardashian's Neighbor After Buying $20 Million Mansion
> 
> 
> Kris Jenner has a massive mansion in Los Angeles. The $20 million fortress is situated right next to her daughter Khloe Kardashian's abode. Finally after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thirstyfornews.com


I thought they were house flipping?


----------



## purseinsanity

I don't understand how this sort of thing works.  Also, how do I sign up for others to pay for all of my expenses?


----------



## Swanky

They make good money, I’m sure they own property and vehicles and other things. 
I don’t believe everything I read online… I’m not a fan, but just because someone says they don’t own anything doesn’t make it true


----------



## Sferics

...and also people don't need to believe in every bad rumour, no matter how much they'd like it to be true.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> They make good money, I’m sure they own property and vehicles and other things.
> I don’t believe everything I read online… I’m not a fan, but just because someone says they don’t own anything doesn’t make it true




i don't believe everything i read online either - and that goes for both good and bad!  both can be very very exaggerated depending on who is telling the story.   as far as them leasing all their cars and not owning them- i know people that do the same thing because they like something new every couple of years.  same thing with homes - they don't have to worry about major repair bills because it is someone else's property even though they could afford it but don't want the headache.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meluvs2shop said:


> What about their Hulu deal? Hulu I’m sure paid them handsomely. All this pimping for years and they are not insanely loaded? All of them? Sounds ridiculous to me and just plain stupid financial planning. I can’t see PMK not ensuring their futures properly.



PMK, as their 'manager', takes a huge ass cut of the $$$, and then the rest of the family has to split the cut she gives them equally. Kris is also know to have, ahem, 'personal habits' that take a large chunk of her change (including paying off people to keep quiet about their behaviors/behind the scenes mess, and the paps who Photoshop their plastic surgery disasters into something approaching normal.) This is why Splash News and the daily Mail are their go-to sources for this- and they don't come cheap.




bag-princess said:


> If they don’t own these homes who is footing the bill? is this why the are always moving?



The network pays the leases,etc. on the homes as they can be written off on taxes as filming locations. And sometimes they get approached by a homeowner selling a white elephant to get some PR on their house by saying one of them lived in it for a time (like the one Kylie lives in- it's currently a pocket listing for a broker who's been trying to sell it for some time now.)









						Kris Jenner Becomes Khloe Kardashian's Neighbor After Buying $20 Million Mansion
					

Kris Jenner has a massive mansion in Los Angeles. The $20 million fortress is situated right next to her daughter Khloe Kardashian's abode. Finally after




					www.thirstyfornews.com
				






Jayne1 said:


> I thought they were house flipping?




Nope!


----------



## LavenderIce

Have y’all seen the DM report of a woman suing Tristan for child support?  TT does it again! True’s getting another sibling.


----------



## bag-princess

LavenderIce said:


> Have y’all seen the DM report of a woman suing Tristan for child support?  TT does it again! True’s getting another sibling.





   that birthday post she left for him!!!! i wonder if she will ever get tired of him making a fool of her! "the best friend" she has in him! girl with friends like him your enemies can go on vacay!


----------



## TC1

I just read a headline "Tristan Thompson admits to cheating on Khloe Kardashian with Texas trainer, 3rd baby on the way" Ouch Koko...he clowns her so hard.


----------



## prettyprincess

Khloe is a moron, does she not worry about stds? As for TT, I just don’t get why these dumb athletes never learn. They know there are women out there trying to trap them, why not just use protection?? It’s so gross. 
I wonder how many of them are walking around with stds.


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> that birthday post she left for him!!!! *i wonder if she will ever get tired of him making a fool of her! *"the best friend" she has in him! girl with friends like him your enemies can go on vacay!




Nah............she'll just keep trying to make fetch happen with him. What else does she have? 
LamLam seems SOOOOO long ago


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I just read a headline "Tristan Thompson admits to cheating on Khloe Kardashian with Texas trainer, 3rd baby on the way" Ouch Koko..*.he clowns her so hard.*



And her dumb butt still sits there and typed out those dumb posts about how he did everything he said he was going to do and how thankful she is for him being her best friend!!  I wonder when he told her he was going to make her look like a big fool!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

He’s just not that into you Khloe.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> He’s just not that into you Khloe.



I think he is being to subtle and Koko does not get the message
Maybe a more direct approach is needed!


----------



## TC1

I read the alleged message he sent this mistress offering her 75K to take and shut up. He said she wouldn't get child support from him because he's retiring after this year. Geez this guy is a real winner. I would have second hand embarassment for Koko if she didn't 100% see this coming.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I read the alleged message he sent this mistress offering her 75K to take and shut up. He said she wouldn't get child support from him because he's retiring after this year. Geez this guy is a real winner. I would have second hand embarassment for Koko if she didn't 100% see this coming.




i saw that too!!!!  and how he was trying to get the trial moved to whatever state it was that would make sure she only got a couple hundred dollars a month instead of what she was asking!! i hope her lawyer presents that copy as exhibit A as to why he doesn't deserve a change of venue!  and the idiot should know - retired or not he will still have to come up with that money every month!  he ain't the brightest bulb.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> i saw that too!!!!  and how he was trying to get the trial moved to whatever state it was that would make sure she only got a couple hundred dollars a month instead of what she was asking!! i hope her lawyer presents that copy as exhibit A as to why he doesn't deserve a change of venue!  and the idiot should know - retired or not he will still have to come up with that money every month!  he ain't the brightest bulb.



Plan B could be to marry Kartrashian’s dollars, sorry, meant marry Koko Moneybags and keep fingers crossed she does not demand a pre-nup and separation of wealth


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> Plan B could be to marry Kartrashian’s dollars, sorry, meant marry Koko Moneybags and keep fingers crossed she does not demand a pre-nup and separation of wealth





PMK ain't about to let that happen!


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> PMK ain't about to let that happen!



But, but he looooves her, they are a true love story!


----------



## purseinsanity

It's amazing that with her money and all the BS about body positivity and "female empowerment", this fool keeps falling for the same thing.  How low is her self esteem??

The definition of insanity is *doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result*.  - Albert Einstein


----------



## A bottle of Red

They make such bad choices with men. It's sad in  a way.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

TC1 said:


> I read the alleged message he sent this mistress offering her 75K to take and shut up. He said she wouldn't get child support from him because he's retiring after this year. Geez this guy is a real winner. I would have second hand embarassment for Koko if she didn't 100% see this coming.



I read that lenghtly pamphlete he sent to the court (I think it's the same as mentioned above where he tried to have the trial moved to Texas) and he stressed numerous times how the baby mama "agreed to have intercourse" and "was not drunk". 

She's not sueing you for rape jerkface, she's sueing for child support. I just can't with this guy.


----------



## bag-princess

James Harden Once Hinted Why He Broke Up With Khloe Kardashian: "I don’t need pictures of myself when I’m driving my car. Who cares? What shoes am I wearing? Who cares?"
					

The NBA player James Harden explains his side of what happened between him and Khloe Kardashian after the couple dated for eight months.




					www.essentiallysports.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

She needs therapy. Like extensive therapy. And there’s nothing wrong with therapy so it’s not meant to be a slap in the face, but a wake up call. She’s a mother and has a daughter. Does she want her dtr to date trash too? I hope not.

And if she has a therapist fire that one and get a new one that focuses on self worth.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> She needs therapy. Like extensive therapy. And there’s nothing wrong with therapy so it’s not meant to be a slap in the face, but a wake up call. She’s a mother and has a daughter. Does she want her dtr to date trash too? I hope not.
> 
> *And if she has a therapist fire that one and get a new one that focuses on self worth.*




or one that is not concerened with being a yes man/woman to stay on the kardashian payroll!  she needs someone who tells her the truth no matter what.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-princess said:


> And her dumb butt still sits there and typed out those dumb posts about how he did everything he said he was going to do and how thankful she is for him being her best friend!!  I wonder when he told her he was going to make her look like a big fool!!



She's also disabled comments on her Insta going way back... lol


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's also disabled comments on her Insta going way back... lol




the comments are still disabled??
she can't handle the truth that people will tell her!


----------



## lanasyogamama

The photoshopping, the pretense of a happy relationship, it just seems soooooo exhausting. Like truly not worth it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Khloé Kardashian 'Upset' Over Tristan Thompson's Cheating, 3rd Child: 'They Were Still Together'
					

According to court documents obtained by PEOPLE, Maralee Nichols is suing Tristan Thompson for child support and other pregnancy-related fees after she said they conceived a child together in March




					people.com
				




Ummm...I'd have been upset about the cheating the first time....


----------



## purseinsanity

Tristan Thompson Is Expecting a Baby with Texas Personal Trainer in December
					

Tristan Thompson will soon will become the father of a baby boy with Texas personal trainer Maralee Nichols, according to documents obtained by PEOPLE




					people.com
				




My son is now in college.  Before he left, I sat him down (again) and stressed to him that I am way too young to be a grandmother, and since he was over 18, he'd be financially responsible for any spawn.  I also told him I was happy to go to Costco and get him massive boxes of condoms and he could even put them in the living room for all of his roommates to also grab and I would replenish them whenever needed, no questions asked.  He responded by telling me this was a highly embarrassing conversation.  I responded by telling him, "You know what would be more embarrassing?  Calling me to tell me your GF is pregnant, or that it hurts when you pee!"  

Zip it up, buttercup.  You'd think these idiot adult men would think with the head attached to their necks first!


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> Khloé Kardashian 'Upset' Over Tristan Thompson's Cheating, 3rd Child: 'They Were Still Together'
> 
> 
> According to court documents obtained by PEOPLE, Maralee Nichols is suing Tristan Thompson for child support and other pregnancy-related fees after she said they conceived a child together in March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ummm...I'd have been upset about the cheating the first time....*




and the second.  and the third.  the only person she should be upset with is herself for continuing to be a big fool for him! especially in public for everyone to see how stupid she is.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> ... she should be upset with is herself for continuing to be a big fool for him!


Is it him or is it that he's a black BB player who is moderately handsome and collecting a good salary.

Even Kim went for a different type although it could just be a diversion for her.


----------



## poopsie

purseinsanity said:


> Khloé Kardashian 'Upset' Over Tristan Thompson's Cheating, 3rd Child: 'They Were Still Together'
> 
> 
> According to court documents obtained by PEOPLE, Maralee Nichols is suing Tristan Thompson for child support and other pregnancy-related fees after she said they conceived a child together in March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...I'd have been upset about the cheating the first time....



Didn't he cheat on another mother of his child with her? I will NEVER understand these women who think it won't happen to _them_. 
You can always see the end from the beginning


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> Is it him or is it that he's a black BB player who is moderately handsome and collecting a good salary.
> 
> Even Kim went for a different type although it could just be a diversion for her.



could be that the K's are getting a bit long in the tooth for these athletes and rappers. The Jenner girls still have some time though.


----------



## lallybelle

Weren't they broken up for months already? Like they had been sort of together again but then the rumors of the affair with the alleged Baby mama and they called it off altogether. I keep reading comments everywhere like they were still together?


----------



## TC1

This idiot found it so easy to always deny any cheating. Dude, you knocked someone up. HOW many dozens of other denials did she believe because she trusted him? Lord a mercy this man has really made her look like the most gullible fool.


----------



## purseinsanity

poopsie said:


> Didn't he cheat on another mother of his child with her? I will NEVER understand these women who think it won't happen to _them_.
> You can always see the end from the beginning


What goes around, comes around!


----------



## LavenderIce

Okay, now Khloe is trying to divert attention away from her "relationship" by commenting on Kylie and Travis's "relationship."


----------



## pukasonqo

Koko: all bark and no bite


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

I was really surprised when I saw a picture of his latest baby mama—DEFINITELY not what I was expecting!  I know this sounds crazy but I think Koko is better looking (although we don’t really know what her current face looks like thanks to every selfie having insane photoshop). Really makes me wonder what little effort these women must have to use to try and get him to cheat. And, this is probably a dumb question, but if he cheated on her the night of his birthday party, where the heck was Khloe?! She, along with Kris, were supposedly at this party with him. Did Khloe just say, “Bye. See ya when I see ya!”, and left without him? Like, girl, you should ABSOLUTELY know better by now! She needs one of those leashes people use for their toddlers


----------



## TC1

^^ Girl, if you have to put a leash on...I can promise you he's not worth it


----------



## hermes_lemming

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> I was really surprised when I saw a picture of his latest baby mama—DEFINITELY not what I was expecting!  I know this sounds crazy but I think Koko is better looking (although we don’t really know what her current face looks like thanks to every selfie having insane photoshop). Really makes me wonder what little effort these women must have to use to try and get him to cheat. And, this is probably a dumb question, but if he cheated on her the night of his birthday party, where the heck was Khloe?! She, along with Kris, were supposedly at this party with him. Did Khloe just say, “Bye. See ya when I see ya!”, and left without him? Like, girl, you should ABSOLUTELY know better by now! She needs one of those leashes people use for their toddlers


Khloe pre or post surgery?


----------



## hermes_lemming

meluvs2shop said:


> She needs therapy. Like extensive therapy. And there’s nothing wrong with therapy so it’s not meant to be a slap in the face, but a wake up call. She’s a mother and has a daughter. Does she want her dtr to date trash too? I hope not.
> 
> And if she has a therapist fire that one and get a new one that focuses on self worth.


That entire family can bankroll the entire profession for several generations


----------



## bag-princess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> I was really surprised when I saw a picture of his latest baby mama—DEFINITELY not what I was expecting!  I know this sounds crazy but I think Koko is better looking (although we don’t really know what her current face looks like thanks to every selfie having insane photoshop). Really makes me wonder what little effort these women must have to use to try and get him to cheat. And, this is probably a dumb question, but if he cheated on her the night of his birthday party, where the heck was Khloe?! She, along with Kris, were supposedly at this party with him. Did Khloe just say, “Bye. See ya when I see ya!”, and left without him? Like, girl, you should ABSOLUTELY know better by now! She needs one of those leashes people use for their toddlers




women need to realize that looks are not what drives men to cheat!  Good looking women get cheated on too. Look at how much work she’s done to herself and what has that gotten her?  it takes more tha that to keep a man.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> women need to realize that looks are not what drives men to cheat!  Good looking women get cheated on too. Look at how much work she’s done to herself and what has that gotten her?  it takes more tha that to keep a man.


Koko’s problem is that she gives desperation vibes, for all her though talk she cannot be alone
It is sad as she has money (no financial issues) and a cute little daughter which is more than what many women around the world have and still…


----------



## prettyprincess

sweetasc6h12o6 said:


> I was really surprised when I saw a picture of his latest baby mama—DEFINITELY not what I was expecting!  I know this sounds crazy but I think Koko is better looking (although we don’t really know what her current face looks like thanks to every selfie having insane photoshop). Really makes me wonder what little effort these women must have to use to try and get him to cheat. And, this is probably a dumb question, but if he cheated on her the night of his birthday party, where the heck was Khloe?! She, along with Kris, were supposedly at this party with him. Did Khloe just say, “Bye. See ya when I see ya!”, and left without him? Like, girl, you should ABSOLUTELY know better by now! She needs one of those leashes people use for their toddlers


Seems like he has a type. Petite, light skinned, big butts, and long dark hair.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pukasonqo said:


> Koko’s problem is that she gives desperation vibes, for all her though talk she cannot be alone
> It is sad as she has money (no financial issues) and a cute little daughter which is more than what many women around the world have and still…



More like she enjoys being publicly humiliated for attention/sympathy. Lettuce do recall how pathological they are to begin with...


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe 'disturbed' Tristan 'would put her at risk' after herpes claim
					

KHLOE Kardashian is “disturbed” that Tristan Thompson “would put her at risk” after he claimed alleged baby mama Maralee Nichols has herpes, a source has exclusively told Th…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## redney

You lie down with dogs.....


----------



## pukasonqo

Again he is a douche but Koko is not doing herself any favours by shouting from the tops that Tristan obviously DNGF about her
It makes her look pathetic and desperate 
His baby mama (the one he dropped for Koko) does dignified silence well


----------



## pixiejenna

Why would she be disturbed? With the number of men she’s had serious relationships who cheated on her constantly that’s standard fair and to be expected. If he cheated with you he’s going to cheat on you period. What the fcuk is wrong with her for thinking that she’s going to somehow change a cheater and convert him to a faithful partner? Klearly PMK’s home sKool was more homemade videos and less aKtual edukation.


----------



## poopsie

pixiejenna said:


> Why would she be disturbed? With the number of men she’s had serious relationships who cheated on her constantly that’s standard fair and to be expected. If he cheated with you he’s going to cheat on you period. What the fcuk is wrong with her for thinking that she’s going to somehow change a cheater and convert him to a faithful partner?* Klearly PMK’s home sKool was more homemade videos and less aKtual edukation.*



say what? 
Khloe is proof that Kris cheated on Robert with Alex
Talk about being able to see the end from the beginning!


----------



## LavenderIce

Tristan Thompson Confirms He Is the Father of Third Baby, Apologizes to Khloé Kardashian
					

On Monday, Tristan Thompson shared a message on his Instagram Story, writing: "Today, paternity test results reveal that I fathered a child with Maralee Nichols. I take full responsibility for my actions. Now that paternity has been established I look forward to amicably raising our son




					people.com
				






Tristan Thompson says paternity results reveal he is the father of Maralee Nichols' son.

On Monday, the NBA player shared a message on his Instagram Story, writing: "Today, paternity test results reveal that I fathered a child with Maralee Nichols. I take full responsibility for my actions. Now that paternity has been established I look forward to amicably raising our son."

"I sincerely apologize to everyone I've hurt or disappointed throughout this ordeal both publicly and privately," he continued.

Thompson, 30, had previously disputed the paternity of the child, who was born on Dec. 1. 

In his message on Monday, Thompson also addressed ex Khloé Kardashian — whom he was dating when Nichols said the child was conceived.

"Khloé, you don't deserve this. You don't deserve the heartache and humiliation I have caused you," he wrote. "

You don't deserve the way I have treated you over the years. My actions certainly have not lined up with the way I view you. I have the utmost respect and love for you. Regardless of what you may think. Again, I am so incredibly sorry."


----------



## LavenderIce

His action do line up with how he views her. He does not respect her. She does not respect herself.


----------



## pukasonqo

Great, couldn’t he have addressed this in private? No matter how nice his words are he made a fool of her in public
Koko would be better off without him and fingers crossed she will be able to move on (and I don’t mean another bought “revenge body”)
 This “relationship ” deserves to be in the Jerry Springer hall of shame


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> Great, couldn’t he have addressed this in private? *No matter how nice his words are he made a fool of her in public*
> Koko would be better off without him and fingers crossed she will be able to move on (and I don’t mean another bought “revenge body”)
> This “relationship ” deserves to be in the Jerry Springer hall of shame




exactly!!  he knew that baby was his and no matter what he says the damage is done.  and she also made herself look stupid.   i am sure she will post some deep and thought provoking on IG as she usually does!   all her strong words and posts and she still doesn't realize that you teach people how to treat you!  he got away with all his dirty work because he knew he could.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_*Khloé, you don't deserve this. You don't deserve the heartache and humiliation I have caused you," he wrote.*_

He is basically saying, Khloe don’t take me back. I’m sh*t. He is also saying, but if you do take me back, that’s ok too.

My point is she has a choice. She’s always had a choice. I hope this time she’s tougher than that. These NBA players or professional athletes for that matter are something else. Thank God I never made it my mission (like some do!) to date one. Ick.


----------



## TC1

Then Lamar had to chime in and say he hopes they can be friends again because she deserves better.   ohhh, these clowns just keep popping out of that car


----------



## meluvs2shop

Joy gets on my nerves from the View but I just saw a clip on FB and I LOL. She actually made sense. She says, (after the panel discussed their concerns about Khloe and Tristan’s paternity scandal), “these are psychological issues and I don’t think they are keeping up with the therapy.”

Ive been saying that all along. Or if she has a therapist get a new one.


----------



## tweegy

pukasonqo said:


> Great, couldn’t he have addressed this in private? No matter how nice his words are he made a fool of her in public
> Koko would be better off without him and fingers crossed she will be able to move on (and I don’t mean another bought “revenge body”)
> This “relationship ” deserves to be in the Jerry Springer hall of shame


Public or the apology didnt happen


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> Tristan Thompson Confirms He Is the Father of Third Baby, Apologizes to Khloé Kardashian
> 
> 
> On Monday, Tristan Thompson shared a message on his Instagram Story, writing: "Today, paternity test results reveal that I fathered a child with Maralee Nichols. I take full responsibility for my actions. Now that paternity has been established I look forward to amicably raising our son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson says paternity results reveal he is the father of Maralee Nichols' son.
> 
> "Khloé, you don't deserve this. You don't deserve the heartache and humiliation I have caused you," he wrote. "
> 
> You don't deserve the way I have treated you over the years. My actions certainly have not lined up with the way I view you. *I have the utmost respect and love for you.* Regardless of what you may think. Again, I am so incredibly sorry."


Is this idiot for real?  He doesn't have a clue what "respect" and "love" are.  What's pathetic is I wouldn't be surprised if she takes him back AGAIN.


----------



## bag-princess

looks like at least one "kardashian" is still a tristan fan 










						Kris Jenner's Boyfriend Corey Gamble Shows Support for Tristan Thompson After Apology to Khloe Kardashian - E! Online
					

Days after Tristan Thompson announced that a paternity test had determined that he is the father of Maralee Nichols' baby boy, Corey Gamble showed his support for the NBA star.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian Gets Racist, Twitter Condemns Hulu Spinoff Over Slur
					

It's amazing to think about it, but Khloe Kardashian has been famous for about a decade and a half. In that time, she has become famous for everything from her revenge body to being relentlessly




					www.thehollywoodgossip.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian Gets Racist, Twitter Condemns Hulu Spinoff Over Slur
> 
> 
> It's amazing to think about it, but Khloe Kardashian has been famous for about a decade and a half. In that time, she has become famous for everything from her revenge body to being relentlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehollywoodgossip.com



Every pic has a different face, different body
Waiting for Koko to say she uses that despicable word to show support for african americans


----------



## bag-princess

oh no!!  (silently saying prayer for this cat) 









						Khloé Kardashian Shares Photos of Daughter True's New Cat Following Tristan Thompson's Apology
					

Khloé Kardashian posted sweet photos of her 3-year-old daughter True — the first since Tristan Thompson apologized to the reality star for fathering a child while the two were publicly dating




					people.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

Why does the cat look photoshopped?!


----------



## Aimee3

A bottle of Red said:


> Why does the cat look photoshopped?!


Because it wouldn’t be a kardashian Kat if it weren’t photoshopped?


----------



## Swanky

It’s a specific breed, beautiful kitty!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m more of a dog person but that cat is so cute! Seems very sweet and gentle too.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> It’s a specific breed, beautiful kitty!




yes it is  - i wonder what breed and how $$$$ because i don't see khloe waltzing into the local animal shelter for a pet


----------



## bag-princess

Tristan Thompson has to pay thousands in support for new baby - Rolling Out
					

Infamous serial cheater Tristan Thompson's wayward ways have cost him a lot of money over the years due to his prolific babymaking.



					rollingout.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-princess said:


> yes it is  - i wonder what breed and how $$$$ because i don't see khloe waltzing into the local animal shelter for a pet


I would be SO impressed if they did get a shelter animal.


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> Tristan Thompson has to pay thousands in support for new baby - Rolling Out
> 
> 
> Infamous serial cheater Tristan Thompson's wayward ways have cost him a lot of money over the years due to his prolific babymaking.
> 
> 
> 
> rollingout.com



His fault but what happened to no balloon no party?


----------



## Jayne1

A bottle of Red said:


> Why does the cat look photoshopped?!


Expensive kitty. Kardashians don't adopt - they shop.


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> His fault but what happened to no balloon no party?



he has obviously never heard of this rule!   a million dollars a year in child support - as of today  - he might need to start doing this.


----------



## A bottle of Red

bag-princess said:


> he has obviously never heard of this rule!   a million dollars a year in child support - as of today  - he might need to start doing this.


A million a year?! Just how wealthy is this guy? Wow


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> A million a year?! Just how wealthy is this guy? Wow




i have seen that he is worth $38-$45M and signed a 2 year/$18,978,900 contract with the Boston Celtics


----------



## A bottle of Red

Ok so now i will say only a million a year for 3 kids?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> yes it is  - i wonder what breed and how $$$$ because i don't see khloe waltzing into the local animal shelter for a pet


it is beautiful....it might me a British shorthair


----------



## TC1

A bottle of Red said:


> Ok so now i will say only a million a year for 3 kids?


I doubt Khloe has him paying anything..just the other 2 baby mamas now


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope khloe has him paying child support especially after all the crap he’s put her through.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I hope khloe has him paying child support especially after all the crap he’s put her through.


well, she has plenty of money, right?  not saying dads should support their kids but....


----------



## Debbini

I think kitty is a Russian Blue?


----------



## sdkitty

Debbini said:


> I think kitty is a Russian Blue?


whatever breed, it's adorable.  I love a grey kitty


----------



## pukasonqo

Poor Koko, even in her own thread the cat gets more attention than her


----------



## TC1

I think with Khloe (and all the Kardashian baby mamas) control is more important than child support. They all have uncontested full custody of their kids and the dads don't seem very involved financially. This is their formula, from what I can tell. The dads just pay for dumb ish like when Travis rented a school bus for Stormi to take a ride in...like a "regular" kid


----------



## Pursecake

I use to like Khloe a lot until the whole Tristan drama.  No matter how much money she has it cannot buy her more self-worth and confidence in living a life without a man for a few minutes.


----------



## tweegy

Pursecake said:


> I use to like Khloe a lot until the whole Tristan drama.  No matter how much money she has it cannot buy her more self-worth and confidence in living a life without a man for a few minutes.


Whats Ironic to me is she seemed to have more self confidence back in her wearing black/ peta photo shoot days. She used to be the one to school Kourtney, who went to 2 kolleges - about not taking sh*t from Skott when they were together.. 
Now, it seems no matter which new face she has, which new version of herself is posts, Tristan is certain to cheat on all versions...


----------



## Pursecake

tweegy said:


> Whats Ironic to me is she seemed to have more self confidence back in her wearing black/ peta photo shoot days. She used to be the one to school Kourtney, who went to 2 kolleges - about not taking sh*t from Skott when they were together..
> Now, it seems no matter which new face she has, which new version of herself is posts, Tristan is certain to cheat on all versions...



Exactly i liked the old Khloe a lot better than the new her


----------



## Jayne1

tweegy said:


> Whats Ironic to me is she seemed to have more self confidence back in her wearing black/ peta photo shoot days. She used to be the one to school Kourtney, who went to 2 kolleges - about not taking sh*t from Skott when they were together..


Did she have a boyfriend back then? It was easy to tell her sister what to do...   She's always been all bark.


----------



## tweegy

Jayne1 said:


> Did she have a boyfriend back then? It was easy to tell her sister what to do...   She's always been all bark.


I think she was dating I think that was around the Reshad days when he cheated on her or something so cant remember exactly, that was in the days when Kim was a PI and could break into voicemails and blackberries... simpler times ...


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Is Khloe Kardashian BACK with Tristan Thompson? Kanye West slams star for calling ex to Chicago's b'day
					

'It’s how Kanye just told the world Tristan and Khloe are still together,' a Twitter user speculated




					meaww.com
				




Seriously Khloe?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

She loves being publicly humiliated because it gives her the attention she craves. Any publicity, good or bad, is desirable to her and her family.


----------



## pukasonqo

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She loves being publicly humiliated because it gives her the attention she craves. Any publicity, good or bad, is desirable to her and her family.


This might be a new BDSM practice: public, periodic humiliation 
Not a fan of Koko but she should think of what her daughter is learning to see as acceptable behaviour 
On the other hand, she gets attention…


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pukasonqo said:


> This might be a new BDSM practice: public, periodic humiliation
> Not a fan of Koko but she should think of what her daughter is learning to see as acceptable behaviour
> On the other hand, she gets attention…



None of that bunch seems to care how their behaviors/actions affect their children. Look at Mason, for example- he's out of control, curses like a sailor, and gets violent........and Kourtney sits there and teehees over it.


----------



## MidAtlantic

BagsNBaguettes said:


> None of that bunch seems to care how their behaviors/actions affect their children. Look at Mason, for example- he's out of control, curses like a sailor, and gets violent........and Kourtney sits there and teehees over it.



Woah!  I had no idea.  Someone needs to get a handle on that, stat.


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursecake said:


> I use to like Khloe a lot until the whole Tristan drama.  No matter how much money she has it cannot buy her more self-worth and confidence in living a life without a man for a few minutes.


Kinda like JLo...


----------



## Pursecake

purseinsanity said:


> Kinda like JLo...


Totally agree!


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian Is Getting Backlash For Selling Her Daughter True’s Old Clothes
					

Khloé Kardashian is selling some of True's old clothes and not everyone is impressed.




					www.romper.com


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian Is Getting Backlash For Selling Her Daughter True’s Old Clothes
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian is selling some of True's old clothes and not everyone is impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.romper.com



Anybody reminded of Kim selling her stuff on Ebay and claiming the proceeds were going to charity...and then it was found out she took everything (minus shipping costs)? This is like that. They're all 'Hollywood broke' and can't admit it.


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Anybody reminded of Kim selling her stuff on Ebay and claiming the proceeds were going to charity...and then it was found out she took everything (minus shipping costs)? This is like that. They're all 'Hollywood broke' and can't admit it.




exactly!!  no charity is ever named/linked to.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> exactly!!  no charity is ever named/linked to.


She believes in the saying that charity begins at home.


----------



## CarryOn2020

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Anybody reminded of Kim selling her stuff on Ebay and claiming the proceeds were going to charity...and then it was found out she took everything (minus shipping costs)? This is like that. They're all '*Hollywood broke' *and can't admit it.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> She believes in the saying that charity begins at home.




that must be it!!     i was reading the comments and most people could not believe she would actually sell the clothes instead of donating them.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Anybody reminded of Kim selling her stuff on Ebay and claiming the proceeds were going to charity...and then it was found out she took everything (minus shipping costs)? This is like that. They're all 'Hollywood broke' and can't admit it.


So funny you mentioned this. I just saw an old clip from KUWTK on FB yesterday. Kim was telling Chris her X husband how she grew up differently than most and her world is worlds away from Minnesota. Something like that. I guess that’s where he grew up. Anyway, he says something like, Kim it wasn’t that long ago you were selling clothes and organizing closets.


----------



## bag-princess

meluvs2shop said:


> So funny you mentioned this. I just saw an old clip from KUWTK on FB yesterday. Kim was telling Chris her X husband how she grew up differently than most and her world is worlds away from Minnesota. Something like that. I guess that’s where he grew up. *Anyway, he says something like, Kim it wasn’t that long ago you were selling clothes and organizing closets.*




chris had no filter and no time for their BS - and had no problem telling them so!!


----------



## LavenderIce

meluvs2shop said:


> So funny you mentioned this. I just saw an old clip from KUWTK on FB yesterday. Kim was telling Chris her X husband how she grew up differently than most and her world is worlds away from Minnesota. Something like that. I guess that’s where he grew up. Anyway, he says something like, Kim it wasn’t that long ago you were selling clothes and organizing closets.



I remember that scene! My favorite part was when he was saying something along the lines of "when you're not famous anymore," and the look on her face was a look that I'll never forget. I consider it the precursor to her infamous ugly cry face. It was clear that he saw their future in MN, raising a family away from all the Hollywood trappings. They were doomed from the start.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> that must be it!!     i was reading the comments and most people could not believe she would actually sell the clothes instead of donating them.



This is how you can tell who has it and who doesn't in Hollyweird. The truly rich keep the receipts for their items and deduct 100% of the purchase price on their taxes (as 'working expenses/work wardrobe'.) They basically get a refund for wearing the item.

Your 'IG lifestylers' like the Karjenners, however, have to make do with freebies/comps they get from others, and as such have no receipts to keep. They then throw the items into consignment shops and get maybe 40-50% of the value of the items back....and have to use that money to keep up appearances with. It's a vicious cycle that often leads to the latter going into serious debt trying to maintain the lie of affluence.


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian approves of an unfiltered photo from her nanny after kicking Tristan Thompson out
					

Khloe Kardashian commented on a makeup-free photo after Tristan Thompson made her 'feel unsettled and pretty crushed.'




					www.monstersandcritics.com


----------



## Pursecake

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian approves of an unfiltered photo from her nanny after kicking Tristan Thompson out
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian commented on a makeup-free photo after Tristan Thompson made her 'feel unsettled and pretty crushed.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monstersandcritics.com



From this photo it looks like she didn't do much surgery for her face.  All her other made up pics are definitely filtered with face contouring and shaping via an app for sure.

On another note.... she can be sad about Tristan having another baby that's not with her but i can bet a lot of dollars she will have another Tristan baby in the future.


----------



## TC1

I wouldn't be surprised if she found a surrogate to carry their child (as they were supposedly planning on KUWTK) I have no doubts that Tristan has/would give Khloe a sample for his part.


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursecake said:


> From this photo it looks like she didn't do much surgery for her face.  All her other made up pics are definitely filtered with face contouring and shaping via an app for sure.
> 
> On another note.... she can be sad about Tristan having another baby that's not with her but i can bet a lot of dollars she will have another Tristan baby in the future.


LOL.  An "unfiltered photo" where she's more bundled up in clothes than ever.  Only her face is "unfiltered" and highly doubtful that it's without a lot of Kontouring.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she found a surrogate to carry their child (as they were supposedly planning on KUWTK) I have no doubts that Tristan has/would give Khloe a sample for his part.




i would not be shocked or surprised either.  they will do just about anything else but draw the line at multiple baby daddies it seems.


----------



## bag-princess

No Days Off: Tactless Tristan Thompson Spotted Cozying Up To Mystery Woman Amid Ongoing Paternity Scandal
					

After posting an online apology to his on-again, off-again girlfriend Khloé Kardashian upon finding out he fathered a child on the side, the NBA player is already back out there making moves and co…




					bossip.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> No Days Off: Tactless Tristan Thompson Spotted Cozying Up To Mystery Woman Amid Ongoing Paternity Scandal
> 
> 
> After posting an online apology to his on-again, off-again girlfriend Khloé Kardashian upon finding out he fathered a child on the side, the NBA player is already back out there making moves and co…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bossip.com



Koko might have to start telling the story that they have an “open relationship” with multiple partners allowed, only that she is more “discreet”
Tristan should get a vasectomy unless he is planning to have his own basketball team…
So…what is this guy’s appeal? Apart from $$$$$


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> *Koko might have to start telling the story that they have an “open relationship” with multiple partners allowed, only that she is more “discreet”*
> Tristan should get a vasectomy unless he is planning to have his own basketball team…
> So…what is this guy’s appeal? Apart from $$$$$





too late for that lie!!   she may have been able to float it months ago but nobody would believe it now. i saw another article from a "source" that said that she had barred tristan from her home!   now we all know if that fool came knocking on the door she would throw that door open before he could put the car in park and get out.   i don't know what his appeal is - well other than he obviously did not get the memo about her and was willing to get involved with her.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Both of them seem to enjoy being passarounds and engaging in public masochism/humiliation- and you can't want better for people then they want for themselves.


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm surprised there's no discussion of her latest cryptic post. 



Hands don't lie and Twitter will come for you.


----------



## TC1

Cryptic is all this chick tries to be...she's been posting about betrayal since TT cheated on her with Jordyn Woods


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can someone explain those hands to me?


----------



## Jayne1

Well if she's trying to attract a new guy, he's going to be disappointed when he sees her in real life.  (Assuming the guy wants that Insta look on a woman.)


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> Cryptic is all this chick tries to be...she's been posting about betrayal since TT cheated on her with Jordyn Woods


That’s Koko’s usual tactic: he embarrasses her, she responds w a kryptik quote trying hard to look deep, philosophical and thoughtful 
Rinse, repeat ad nauseam
Maybe Koko eventually will get the memo that he DNGAF about her
She doesn’t need him, why is so hard for her to call it quits?


----------



## purseinsanity

LavenderIce said:


> Hands don't lie and Twitter will come for you.
> View attachment 5311620


Anyone with fingernails that long does not have a normal job.  
I never understand how you do anything with nails that length.  Open a soda can?  Wipe your butt without stabbing yourself?  Get dressed with buttons?


----------



## purseinsanity

pukasonqo said:


> That’s Koko’s usual tactic: he embarrasses her, she responds w a kryptik quote trying hard to look deep, philosophical and thoughtful
> Rinse, repeat ad nauseam
> Maybe Koko eventually will get the memo that he DNGAF about her
> *She doesn’t need him, why is so hard for her to call it quits?*


Very, very low self esteem.  All the BS about being an empowered woman is just that.  BS.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

purseinsanity said:


> Very, very low self esteem.  All the BS about being an empowered woman is just that.  BS.


And an obsessive need for validation from random strangers.


----------



## bag-princess

Picture Of Khloe Kardashian's Hands Goes Viral And Instantly Becomes A Meme
					

Khloe Kardashian appeared to take a shot at Tristan Thompson after uploading a picture of herself on social media Khloe instantly started trending when




					brobible.com


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-princess said:


> Picture Of Khloe Kardashian's Hands Goes Viral And Instantly Becomes A Meme
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian appeared to take a shot at Tristan Thompson after uploading a picture of herself on social media Khloe instantly started trending when
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brobible.com


She really brings it on herself!


----------



## V0N1B2

purseinsanity said:


> Anyone with fingernails that long does not have a normal job.
> I never understand how you do anything with nails that length.  Open a soda can?  Wipe your butt without stabbing yourself?  Get dressed with buttons?


Judging by her migraine meds commercial, eating popcorn is probably off limits too.


----------



## poopsie

purseinsanity said:


> She really brings it on herself!



Surprised she hasn't hooked up with Nick Cannon or is she going to go with Kourt's same sperm donor path. 
Every time I see this thread bumped up "all that she wants is another baby" runs through my head for some reason.  I'm really surprised she hasn't gone for Baby#2. What else has she got?


----------



## pukasonqo

poopsie said:


> Surprised she hasn't hooked up with Nick Cannon or is she going to go with Kourt's same sperm donor path.
> Every time I see this thread bumped up "all that she wants is another baby" runs through my head for some reason.  I'm really surprised she hasn't gone for Baby#2. What else has she got?



Plastic surgery and photoshop to fill her time and get her revenge body up to shape 
It is a very vacuous life and Koko’s sense of self is so tied up to looks and being attached to any man


----------



## TC1

poopsie said:


> Surprised she hasn't hooked up with Nick Cannon or is she going to go with Kourt's same sperm donor path.
> Every time I see this thread bumped up "all that she wants is another baby" runs through my head for some reason.  I'm really surprised she hasn't gone for Baby#2. What else has she got?


On the last season of KUWTK she said she wasn't able to carry another baby because "-insert-faux-medical-reason-scenario-here" and wanted to find a surrogate with Tristan but her OCD   about not being able to control another woman while she carried their child was getting to her. Now I imagine she's trying to find a way to use his sperm and not look like a clown in the media.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> On the last season of KUWTK she said she wasn't able to carry another baby because "-insert-faux-medical-reason-scenario-here" and wanted to find a surrogate with Tristan but her OCD   about not being able to control another woman while she carried their child was getting to her. Now I imagine she's trying to find a way to use his sperm and not look like a clown in the media.


I stopped watching KUWTK a long time ago, but I imagine she's "worked" very hard for her body and is terrified of physically being pregnant again.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

poopsie said:


> Surprised she hasn't hooked up with Nick Cannon or is she going to go with Kourt's same sperm donor path.
> Every time I see this thread bumped up "all that she wants is another baby" runs through my head for some reason.  I'm really surprised she hasn't gone for Baby#2. What else has she got?



This might be mean, but compared to Chicago and Stormi her kid is seriously bratty and spoiled (they all are spoiled on a material level obviously, but every time she busts into a video demanding attention or is together with the other two who are quite polite for being so small she really sticks out).


----------



## pukasonqo

Khloé Responded To Brutal Trolling Over Her “Chicken Feet” Hands After Being Accused Of Trying To Hide Them
					

Khloé’s latest comment comes months after she admitted that “constant ridicule” and her flaws being “made fun of” affects her.




					www.buzzfeednews.com
				




So many pics, so many different bodies and faces


----------



## purseinsanity

pukasonqo said:


> Khloé Responded To Brutal Trolling Over Her “Chicken Feet” Hands After Being Accused Of Trying To Hide Them
> 
> 
> Khloé’s latest comment comes months after she admitted that “constant ridicule” and her flaws being “made fun of” affects her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many pics, so many different bodies and faces


She's starting to look like a bobblehead doll.  Or a Q-tip.  So much body dysmorphia.  She could really use some therapy between all the body image issues, the relationship issues, etc.  I'm starting to feel sad for her.  Money can't buy happiness, that's for sure.


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> She's starting to look like a bobblehead doll.  Or a Q-tip.  So much body dysmorphia.  She could really use some therapy between all the body image issues, the relationship issues, etc.  I'm starting to feel sad for her.  Money can't buy happiness, that's for sure.



Totally agree, I feel sad and angry at times: so much potential and is all wasted! She might be very intelligent but is all weighted down because in her milieu is all about looks and likes


----------



## bag-princess

as if she would even know what the weight of our crowns feels like!! 
#sheaintaqueen










						Khloé Kardashian Posts Cryptic Instagram Caption Declaring 'The Crown Is Heavy, But The Queen Is Strong' Amid Tristan Thompson Baby Drama
					

Tristan Thompson confirmed he welcomed his third child in December 2021 with a new baby mama.




					okmagazine.com


----------



## poopsie

bag-princess said:


> as if she would even know what the weight of our crowns feels like!!
> #sheaintaqueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian Posts Cryptic Instagram Caption Declaring 'The Crown Is Heavy, But The Queen Is Strong' Amid Tristan Thompson Baby Drama
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson confirmed he welcomed his third child in December 2021 with a new baby mama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okmagazine.com





Queen of Doormats 
She would reign supreme


----------



## bag-princess

poopsie said:


> Queen of Doormats
> She would reign supreme




thank goodness i had just swallowed my tea!!


----------



## TC1

Lamar Odom is on Celebrity Big Brother. Last night he was saying how Khloe was the love of his life and how much he misses her and her family. He said he just wants to sit down to dinner with her and apologize. He thought they would have children together, but he cheated on her and it's all his fault they didn't work out.


----------



## poopsie

TC1 said:


> Lamar Odom is on Celebrity Big Brother. Last night he was saying how Khloe was the love of his life and how much he misses her and her family. He said he just wants to sit down to dinner with her and apologize. He thought they would have children together, but he cheated on her and it's all his fault they didn't work out.



I think that was the high point for her as well
Anyone want to start a pool?


----------



## sdkitty

she looks nothing like her former self....looks good but it's kinda sad the extent these people go to
Khloé Kardashian Went Topless in Her Latest Instagram | InStyle


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

TC1 said:


> Lamar Odom is on Celebrity Big Brother. Last night he was saying how Khloe was the love of his life and how much he misses her and her family. He said he just wants to sit down to dinner with her and apologize. He thought they would have children together, but he cheated on her and it's all his fault they didn't work out.



Considering she lied to his ass repeatedly about being infertile and had him neglecting his own kids (moreso then what he normally does), this is one hell of a take from him.


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> *Considering she lied to his ass repeatedly about being infertile* and had him neglecting his own kids (moreso then what he normally does), this is one hell of a take from him.




girl they worked the hell out of that line!!  knowing good dang well that she was doing whatever she could to NOT get pregnant.


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian defends family’s reported nine-figure paycheck for Hulu show
					

Kardashian also revealed that her family members will make the same amount of money from “The Kardashians” because they “are all equals.”




					pagesix.com


----------



## bag-princess

looks like blac chyna is mad that the money is going to the kids where it belongs - and she can't profit from it.










						Khloé Kardashian Subtly Defended Rob Kardashian After He And Tyga Called Blac Chyna Out For Saying She Gets “No Support” As A Single Mother
					

“I pay 37k a year for my daughter’s school. I handle every single medical expense. I pay for all her extracurricular activities. I have my daughter from Tuesday-Saturday. Why would i pay child support lol.”




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> looks like blac chyna is mad that the money is going to the kids where it belongs - and she can't profit from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian Subtly Defended Rob Kardashian After He And Tyga Called Blac Chyna Out For Saying She Gets “No Support” As A Single Mother
> 
> 
> “I pay 37k a year for my daughter’s school. I handle every single medical expense. I pay for all her extracurricular activities. I have my daughter from Tuesday-Saturday. Why would i pay child support lol.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Tristan is just a sperm provider?
Foolish woman


----------



## bag-princess

limom said:


> Tristan is just a sperm provider?
> Foolish woman




glad she stopped claiming how much in love they were before these other women tried to ruin "their family"


----------



## A bottle of Red

bag-princess said:


> looks like blac chyna is mad that the money is going to the kids where it belongs - and she can't profit from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian Subtly Defended Rob Kardashian After He And Tyga Called Blac Chyna Out For Saying She Gets “No Support” As A Single Mother
> 
> 
> “I pay 37k a year for my daughter’s school. I handle every single medical expense. I pay for all her extracurricular activities. I have my daughter from Tuesday-Saturday. Why would i pay child support lol.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


Sounds like she hardly has the kids by her anyway.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She made herself look so bad.


----------



## bag-princess

A bottle of Red said:


> Sounds like she hardly has the kids by her anyway.




exactly!!!  she should be happy they are being taken care of and that whatever money she makes doing whatever it is she does is hers to spend - on her various cars and whatever!


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe brings nanny as date to premiere after Tristan is SHUNNED from event
					

KHLOE Kardashian brought her daughter True’s stunning and rarely-seen nanny as her date to the family’s Hulu show premiere on Thursday. The 37-year-old reality star stepped out with Andreza Cooper …




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Swanky

Khloe has gotten very thin and Kim's belly button is off center, it's all I really got.


----------



## redney

What's up with PMK's muu-muu?


----------



## meluvs2shop

Yeah, Khloe it too thin, imo. I hadn’t noticed until I saw all of them on Kimmel recently promoting their Hulu show.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Will Khloe go for a skinny white guy next?


----------



## A bottle of Red

Swanky said:


> Khloe has gotten very thin and Kim's belly button is off center, it's all I really got.


Thank you , i needed this laugh rn


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> Will Khloe go for a skinny white guy next?


They all copy Kim so probably.


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:


> They all copy Kim so probably.


Kourtney already has...


----------



## pukasonqo

meluvs2shop said:


> Yeah, Khloe it too thin, imo. I hadn’t noticed until I saw all of them on Kimmel recently promoting their Hulu show.


What number of face/revenge body is this?
Like Kylie, Koko does not look at all like herself


----------



## Jayne1

She can not stop herself from constantly petting her long wig. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Swanky

Kourt started the little white guy trend, Kim followed!


chowlover2 said:


> Kourtney already has...


----------



## MsMoneybagg

What edgy white guy can you all see Khloe with? Let’s place our bets!


----------



## lanasyogamama

MsMoneybagg said:


> What edgy white guy can you all see Khloe with? Let’s place our bets!


Eminem?


----------



## pixiejenna

MsMoneybagg said:


> What edgy white guy can you all see Khloe with? Let’s place our bets!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Post Malone!


----------



## TC1

This family is ridiculous, apparently she used Stormi's body


----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> This family is ridiculous, apparently she used Stormi's body
> View attachment 5379234





WTF!? These people are beyond strange.
I also saw pics of Kim and Pete acting all loved-up, being shared all over Instagram a few days ago by numerous accounts and as clear as day you could tell she photoshopped Pete's face- shortened his nose and chin and smoothed his skin 
It's pathetic.


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 5379255
> 
> WTF!? These people are beyond strange.
> I also saw pics of Kim and Pete acting all loved-up, being shared all over Instagram a few days ago by numerous accounts and as clear as day you could tell she photoshopped Pete's face- shortened his nose and chin and smoothed his skin
> It's pathetic.


It is true love , Peter tattooed girl lawyer in his neck and branded himself!
By comparison, Ye seems sane with his free Birkin.
Kim might be the craziest of them all.


----------



## TC1

Khloe is always in the media for "clapping back at haters" who say her body is a result of plastic surgery and photo shop. She needs to chill cause GIRL IT IS. We all saw the pic Grandma MJ leaked before she was put into exile   People who photo shop their kids are sick. Melissa Gorga from RHONY always photo shops her teenage daughters body and nose. What a horrible message to send.


----------



## pukasonqo

Koko: mucho ruido, pocas nueces (which I am at a loss to translate, sorry but it is something as a lot of noise, hardly any balls)


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> It is true love , Peter tattooed girl lawyer in his neck and branded himself!
> By comparison, Ye seems sane with his free Birkin.
> Kim might be the craziest of them all.


I thought Pete was lasering off his tattoos...


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> I thought Pete was lasering off his tattoos...


According to Kim, he is removing some, added girl lawyer on his neck and he BRANDED himself with the name “KIM”.
Apparently, you can’t remove branding. What a dweeb.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

TC1 said:


> Khloe is always in the media for "clapping back at haters" who say her body is a result of plastic surgery and photo shop. She needs to chill cause GIRL IT IS. We all saw the pic Grandma MJ leaked before she was put into exile   People who photo shop their kids are sick. Melissa Gorga from RHONY always photo shops her teenage daughters body and nose. What a horrible message to send.


 
I mean, she photoshopped her new baby because Kim's and Kylie's were cuter. But I am so confused why she'd photoshop her into a picture she wasn't part of...like, why would you need to pretend you took your kid to Disney? Nobody will think she lacks the funds or something.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> They all copy Kim so probably.


In all fairness, i think Kortney grabbed Travis first.


----------



## purseinsanity

The Kardashian-Jenner Family Celebrates Easter Sunday with Giant, Personalized Chocolate Eggs!
					

The family's Easter celebrations come after they hit the red carpet for the premiere of their new flagship Hulu reality series <em>The Kardashians</em>




					people.com
				




Is it just me or are Khloe’s lips even bigger and PMK’s face more angular & refreshed?  The woman is almost 70 and no wrinkles?  Ok Madonna.  
Or maybe it’s just photoshop?


----------



## Swanky

Kris looks great in that pic but it's HEAVILY filtered.


----------



## meluvs2shop

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean, she photoshopped her new baby because Kim's and Kylie's were cuter. *But I am so confused why she'd photoshop her into a picture she wasn't part of...like, why would you need to pretend you took your kid to Disney? Nobody will think she lacks the funds or something.*


I am scratching my head on this one. None of it makes sense. Are you that bored with your life you need to photoshop a young child into a photo!?


----------



## LavenderIce

From photoshop to courtroom sketch artist:


----------



## LavenderIce

Found the article related to the sketches:









						Potential jurors for Kardashians air disdain to their faces
					

LOS ANGELES (AP) — Talking trash about the Kardashians is a common pastime for many ordinary Americans. On Monday, a few got to do it to their faces.  Kim Kardashian, her mother Kris Jenner and her sisters Khloe Kardashian and Kylie Jenner all sat in the front row of a Los Angeles courtroom as...




					apnews.com
				




LOS ANGELES (AP) — Talking trash about the Kardashians is a common pastime for many ordinary Americans. On Monday, a few got to do it to their faces.

Kim Kardashian, her mother Kris Jenner and her sisters Khloe Kardashian and Kylie Jenner all sat in the front row of a Los Angeles courtroom as prospective jurors aired their feelings about the famous family and the four women, all defendants in a lawsuit brought by Rob Kardashian’s former fiancée Blac Chyna.

“Anything that has to do with their names is just a big no for me,” one man said. “I don’t think reality TV is good for society.”

Chyna, whose legal name is Angela White, is suing the Kardashians, alleging they destroyed her television career, and during jury selection her attorney Lynne Ciani asked dozens of candidates their feelings about the plaintiff and defendants, and the reality shows the case stems from.

Another said, “I sincerely hope none of these people get any wealthier because of this.”

One woman said her teenage daughter tried to watch “Keeping Up With the Kardashians” when it first came on, but she put a stop to it.

“I don’t think they were the best role models,” she said. “I wouldn’t let her watch anything involving them.”

One panel member couldn’t even wait to be asked. Told to give his name, occupation, marital status and hometown shortly after sitting down, he answered then added, “and I just want to say I have a very negative perception of the parties and I’m not sure I could be unbiased.”

The defendants didn’t seem defensive about the disrespect. They chatted with each other and smiled during breaks.

Judge Gregory W. Alarcon wasn’t entirely pleased by the tone, however.

“I appreciate your honesty. You’re certainly not shy,” he told the panel. “But this is the type of case like all cases where everybody is entitled to a fair trial. There’s a jury instruction that says the wealth of a party or the poverty of the party doesn’t matter.”

Jury selection is expected to continue Tuesday, with opening statements to follow. The Kardashian women are all expected to testify during the trial, and had been expected to attend at least parts of it, but their appearance for jury selection was something of a surprise.

Wearing loose-fitting business suits, the mother in white, her daughters in blacks and grays, they were ushered in by security at the last moment before the jury panel was brought in.

One prospective juror, who has served on other cases, said he didn’t like the pampered treatment he felt the defendants were getting.

Michael G. Rhodes, the Kardashians’ attorney, explained that courthouse security drove them in and escorted them into the courtroom for a reason.

“Do you understand that there is a dark side to celebrity,” Rhodes said, “and that people that are famous sometimes need extra security?”

“Does that mean that they need Fiji water hand-delivered to them as they sit in court?” the man responded.

The family did have supporters in the room too.

“I am a pretty big fan of the Kardashians so I don’t think I would be able to make an unbiased judgment,” one young woman said.

“I also am a big fan of the Kardashians,” a young man said. “I’ve been watching it since I was little, so I don’t think I could be very fair.”

The Kardashian fans said they knew who Blac Chyna was, but hadn’t developed strong feelings about her.

One woman who said she didn’t care for the Kardashians said she liked Chyna because the two went to the same nail salon and she was “always nice to me.”

Chyna, a model and influencer, began dating the lone Kardashian brother, Rob, in January 2016, and by the time the year was over they were engaged, had a daughter together and were starring in their own “Keeping Up With The Kardashians” spinoff called “Rob & Chyna,” on the E! network.

A second season was being shot when the two broke up, and the show was scrapped.

In 2017, Chyna sued the family for $100 million, saying they had defamed her and illegally interfered with her contracts and business dealings, using their power with producers and executives to drive her out of reality television.

The Kardashians denied any wrongdoing and said in court filings that they had legitimate concerns about Chyna and fears for the safety of their son and brother given the “violence and toxicity” of the relationship.

Chyna is also suing Rob Kardashian, but the differences in her allegations against him prompted the judge to sever that part of the case into a separate trial that will follow this one.

The family gained fame through 20 seasons of “Keeping Up With The Kardashians,” which ran from 2007 to 2021 on E! and made them social media superstars and prized product pitchers.

A sequel series on Hulu, “The Kardashians,” premiered Thursday.


----------



## caramelize126

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean, she photoshopped her new baby because Kim's and Kylie's were cuter. But I am so confused why she'd photoshop her into a picture she wasn't part of...like, why would you need to pretend you took your kid to Disney? Nobody will think she lacks the funds or something.



I saw someone on IG suggested that maybe Khloe was avoiding Tristian and told him True was going to Disney lol.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meluvs2shop said:


> I am scratching my head on this one. None of it makes sense. Are you that bored with your life you need to photoshop a young child into a photo!?



She's already gotten caught/called out for photoshopping her own daughter's butt before- there's no low she'll sink to in order to curry attention for herself.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's already gotten caught/called out for photoshopping her own daughter's butt before- there's no low she'll sink to in order to curry attention for herself.


Omg she did that????


----------



## bag-princess

Some people are just supposed to be thin - Khloe ain’t one of them! She looks sick.










						Khloe Kardashian Stuns With Major Physical Transformation In New Photo - hnhh
					

Fans have noted Khloe Kardashian's changing appearance.




					www.hotnewhiphop.com


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder what they[d look like in an unedited picture. She has looked a lot thinner lately I think since the last round of Tristan cheating.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder what they[d look like in an unedited picture. She has looked a lot thinner lately I think since the last round of Tristan cheating.


Drugs?
She went thru the ringer with Lamar and still did not lose that much weight.
Although, with the stress, she could have develop a late onset eating disorder.


----------



## bag-princess

all her preaching about being so strong and she lets this sorry man drive her to the point of being so upset to the point of starving herself/risking her health.  sad and pathetic.  all those IG positive posts are obviously quotes of the day she steals from a calendar.


----------



## meluvs2shop

limom said:


> Drugs?
> She went thru the ringer with Lamar and still did not lose that much weight.
> Although, with the stress, *she could have develop a late onset eating disorder.*


This! All these years as being the “chubby sister” in the tabs took its toll. She’s a tall woman. I don’t think she’s at a healthy weight. I just hope she’s setting a good example to her young impressionable dtr. Which I doubt since she’s constantly photoshopping her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know how she’s lost the weight but it’s clearly not her natural body type. Imagine a comparison pic of when the show first season to now, wow. I feel like it’s a combination of PS, diet, and possibly drugs or eating disorder. I can only hope that she doesn’t project her body issues onto her daughter. I think that the last round of Tristan cheating was the final nail in the coffin for them. I think that she was gearing up for baby #2 and that came out and crushed her. I don’t know how much she really wanted to be with him but I think that she wanted another baby more than him. She is morning the loss of a blood sibling for her kid, since they seem to want all of their kids to have the same dad.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She and Kim have both somehow worked out a way to get their body down to a weight that is definitely not natural for them after years and years of trying.


----------



## limom

lanasyogamama said:


> She and Kim have both somehow worked out a way to get their body down to a weight that is definitely not natural for them after years and years of trying.


In Kim’s case, she had surgery.
Do they have surgery every time their  
weight goes up?
How much is an illusion IE filters, photoshop and the likes?
In anycase, all this crap is cray for all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This is photoshopped, right? Posted on Kim’s IG.


----------



## pixiejenna

limom said:


> In Kim’s case, she had surgery.
> Do they have surgery every time their
> weight goes up?
> How much is an illusion IE filters, photoshop and the likes?
> In anycase, all this crap is cray for all.



They’ve all had surgery multiple times over. My guess is they probably do some sort of cryosculpting on a regular basis for maintenance at this point. Kim at least admitted to lipo back in the day. Her current figure is so ****ing disturbing because it’s so unnatural looking.  Khloe has always lied about her work claiming that she just works out and eats healthy but pictures don’t lie and people have spotted lipo “holes” on various parts of her body in the past like her arms.


----------



## purseinsanity

meluvs2shop said:


> This is photoshopped, right? Posted on Kim’s IG.
> View attachment 5388459


Khloe is looking scary skinny.  I’m sure some is photoshopped and if so, I’d recommend less jutting of the collar bones Khloe!


----------



## pukasonqo

Koko does not look like herself at all, between PS and plastic surgery she is a different person all together 
Pity that emotionally she has not changed at all


----------



## meluvs2shop

All pics taken from Khloe’s IG


----------



## lanasyogamama

Red carpets much be sooooooo stressful for her, she’s so obsessed with controlling her image.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Red carpets much be sooooooo stressful for her, she’s so obsessed with controlling her image.




i bet it even more stressful for the people that dress her and do her hair/makeup!    she tries soooo hard to appear "unbothered" and in control.


----------



## TC1

I've been watching the new series. Kim and Khloe's scenes are almost entirely filmed in glam. Hours and hours of it. I cannot imagine.


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> I've been watching the new series. Kim and Khloe's scenes are almost entirely filmed in glam. Hours and hours of it. I cannot imagine.


That’s so bizarre and not realistic. You’d have so many wear and tear injuries if you spent that much time working out.


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> That’s so bizarre and not realistic. You’d have so many wear and tear injuries if you spent that much time working out.


Glam. Like hair and make-up. Not the gym. The K's use a surgeon for that


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I've been watching the new series. Kim and Khloe's scenes are almost entirely filmed in glam. Hours and hours of it. I cannot imagine.




bless her little heart.  she obviously thinks that all the work done to her face and body will solve all her problems when that is not going to be the case at all.


----------



## Jayne1

She tries _so_ hard, but she'll never be Kim.


----------



## sdkitty

she looks like a different person....wonder which one she sees in the mirror


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she looks like a different person....*wonder which one she sees in the mirror*




the old one - that is why she keeps doing all that stuff.  she hasn't changed diddly inside!


----------



## VickyB

lanasyogamama said:


> Red carpets much be sooooooo stressful for her, she’s so obsessed with controlling her image.


I watched Live From The Red Carpet - she's no thinner than before -pics are photoshopped as usual.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> She tries _so_ hard, but she'll never be Kim.


I'm feeling badly for Khloe.  She needs some serious therapy.  She's had relationship issues (MANY!), body issues, photoshop issues....  For all of the "I am woman, hear me roar" crap, she obviously feels inferior to her sisters in many ways.
Plus, she's starting to look like a bobblehead doll.


----------



## LavenderIce

I used to watch their show back in the early days, back _then_ she was the more relatable, calling out Kim on her bs, had a more fun vibe, etc. Now, with her lame clapbacks at criticism, multiple ps procedures, filtered and photoshops pics she just seems weak and pathetic. The tragedy is she has the resources to heal herself from all the pain in her life, but she's going about it in the least helpful way as possible.


----------



## VickyB

MJ's unphotoshopped pics of Khloe show the real story.


----------



## bag-princess

VickyB said:


> MJ's unphotoshopped pics of Khloe show the real story.




i was afraid MJ would come up missing when she shared some of those!


----------



## lanasyogamama

MJ?


----------



## zinacef

lanasyogamama said:


> MJ?


MJ —-their beloved really delicate looking  grandma—- kris’ mom


----------



## Vanilla Bean

With all that plastic surgery, Khloe now looks 20 years older than her age. She makes me think of a Real Housewife.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

meluvs2shop said:


> This is photoshopped, right? Posted on Kim’s IG.
> View attachment 5388459


I like Kris with that bob haircut. It looks softer and fresher than her usual spiky doo.


----------



## zinacef

She’s applying for the RHoBH spot !


----------



## TC1

^^ Khloe? Nah..wouldn't happen. And you don't apply. She's neither real, nor a housewife, nor does she live in BH


----------



## Lounorada

meluvs2shop said:


> All pics taken from Khloe’s IG
> 
> View attachment 5395028
> View attachment 5395029
> View attachment 5395030
> View attachment 5395031
> View attachment 5395032





She looks a mess, so plastic.
The only positive I have is the short hair suits her best, but not the blonde colour. She should never be blonde, she looks better as a brunette.

The Met Gala guest-list this year was so deep down in the gutter, more than ever before. It's actually pathetic to see what an attention seeking spectacle it has become.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Lounorada said:


> The Met Gala guest-list this year was so deep down in the gutter, more than ever before. It's actually pathetic to see what an attention seeking spectacle it has become.



You can thank Anna Wintour and her irrelevant need to ignore the foundations of the publication that made her for that. She lets these people (reality 'stars', 'influencers',etc.) pop up at these events and in the mag because paper copy is declining- and instead of revitalizing the medium and making it desirable to use again (exclusives not found in online editions, collection previews, etc.), she's taking the Sears approach and torpedoing the publication. Because Gawd forbid it not be her ideas that keep things moving.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Vanilla Bean said:


> I like Kris with that bob haircut. It looks softer and fresher than her usual spiky doo.


She still looks like the devil if we're being honest


----------



## meluvs2shop

hermes_lemming said:


> She still looks like the devil if we're being honest


She reminds me of Cruella with the Bob!


----------



## pukasonqo

Poor Koko, her thread and we are more interested on PMK’s hair than on her!


----------



## Aimee3

Is it a wig???


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> Poor Koko, her thread and we are more interested on PMK’s hair than on her!




  she's out there doing the pap walk trying to get everyone talking about her hot body and people are more interested in PMK and if it's a wig! and most the comments are not what she wanted to hear - yeah they are talking about how much weight she has lost but how sick she looks instead.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Poor thing probably sees this thread on her google alerts. She’s thinking what can she photoshop or should she get back with Tristan. Or even her x husband to get ppl talking about her again.


----------



## Gennas

meluvs2shop said:


> This is photoshopped, right? Posted on Kim’s IG.
> View attachment 5388459


Yes this is clearly photoshopped!!!


----------



## Gennas

TC1 said:


> This family is ridiculous, apparently she used Stormi's body
> View attachment 5379234


This is sickening!!! I would hate to have Kim as a sister. You have to look and be perfect to be around her!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Chlo-Zena warrior princess!


----------



## Gennas

She is so damn desperate for approval and to be noticed. Her butt keeps on changing. A week ago her butt was smaller, now it's huge again. She is wearing stupid butt pads!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Gennas said:


> She is so damn desperate for approval and to be noticed. Her butt keeps on changing. A week ago her butt was smaller, now it's huge again. She is wearing stupid butt pads!!!


At least she is not inflicting her photoshopped rear on us…yet


----------



## bag-princess

Tristan Twins With True After Khloe K. Heads to Italy for Kravis' Nuptials
					

Khloe Kardashian traveled to Italy on Friday, May 20 for sister Kourtney Kardashian’s wedding to Travis Barker — see Tristan and True’s plans




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> At least she is not inflicting her photoshopped rear on us…yet


Erm…sorry lol.


----------



## White Orchid

pukasonqo said:


> At least she is not inflicting her photoshopped rear on us…yet


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Erm…sorry lol.
> 
> View attachment 5409617


I stand korrekted


----------



## LOUIE13

Poor North, she ended up with both parents original noses and face.  Plastic surgery in 3-2-1.....


----------



## sparkle7

LOUIE13 said:


> Poor North, she ended up with both parents original noses and face.  Plastic surgery in 3-2-1.....


What's wrong with North's face? Hopefully she doesn't go plastic route like her parents but I have no faith in that


----------



## bag-princess

sparkle7 said:


> What's wrong with North's face? Hopefully she doesn't go plastic route like her parents but I have no faith in that




there is nothing wrong with her face.  it's those comments that give kids issues.


----------



## Gennas

bag-princess said:


> there is nothing wrong with her face.  it's those comments that give kids issues.


So true!!! She's darling!!!  A perfect mixture of both her parents.


----------



## sparkle7

bag-princess said:


> there is nothing wrong with her face.  it's those comments that give kids issues.


I agree she looks fine. I was responding to the poster that said poor North she got both her parents original faces. I think she's pretty


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Why did Stormi go to Italy but not True??


----------



## bag-princess

Chanel4Eva said:


> Why did Stormi go to Italy but not True??




because her stupid mama is still trying to get back with that dumb baby-daddy of hers!!  i could not believe that she actually left that child with tristan while she was out of the country.  i would not let him babysit a pet rock!


----------



## pixiejenna

Chanel4Eva said:


> Why did Stormi go to Italy but not True??



All eyes on her? If True came everyone would care about how cute she is and less attention for mama. Also she can annoy Tristan by making him parent his own child, so it;s a two for one lol.


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> All eyes on her? If True came everyone would care about how cute she is and less attention for mama. Also she can annoy Tristan by making him parent his own child, so it;s a two for one lol.




she is not trying to annoy tristan - this is her way to keep herself in his presence so he can see all the fabulous that she is and he is missing!


----------



## bag-princess

they always get it wrong - why did she not wear that awful outfit and crown to the MET???










						Khloe Kardashian stuns wearing pricey CROWNS at Kourtney & Travis' wedding
					

KHLOE Kardashian stunned in a “2K” CROWN and black dress to Kourtney and Travis Barker’s wedding afterparty. She wore a different gold crown during the ceremony as fans said they …




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## LittleStar88

Khloé Kardashian Said She Didn't Get A "Face Transplant" And Revealed Exactly What She's Had Done
					

"I just couldn’t figure out why people thought that."




					www.buzzfeed.com


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> Khloé Kardashian Said She Didn't Get A "Face Transplant" And Revealed Exactly What She's Had Done
> 
> 
> "I just couldn’t figure out why people thought that."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeed.com





her explanation - jibberish!


----------



## Lounorada

LittleStar88 said:


> Khloé Kardashian Said She Didn't Get A "Face Transplant" And Revealed Exactly What She's Had Done
> 
> 
> "I just couldn’t figure out why people thought that."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeed.com






Wow. 
Khloe luv, we know you didn't have a 'face transplant' because that's not really an actual thing. It's just a satirical way to describe how drastically different your face looks even though you hAvEn'T hAd AnY pRoCeDuReS dOnE to alter your looks.
Even though we all can see the truth


----------



## Jayne1

She thinks everyone is really stupid.


----------



## chowlover2

I was watching a show on ID this AM called "Twisted Sister." Turns out Khloe is the executive producer. Takes one to know one.


----------



## Sferics

LOUIE13 said:


> Poor North, she ended up with both parents original noses and face.  Plastic surgery in 3-2-1.....




Nothing ever will change society's fun in contradictory meanness.


----------



## bag-princess

she’s  getting worse and worse.













						Khloe Kardashian flaunts massive weight loss in minuscule spandex
					

Khloe Kardashian posted a new workout video on social media and her body is in shape as she shows off her figure.




					www.monstersandcritics.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> she’s getting worse and worse.



Why, what do you mean?


----------



## bag-princess

On no kok!!! this ain’t a good look! 










						Khloe Kardashian shows braless in tight latex dress
					

Khloe Kardashian is showing in a skintight latex dress while fully braless as she hits up a dinner spot in perspex heels.




					www.monstersandcritics.com


----------



## Swanky

Her nips don't offend me, but her shoulders are looking scary thin.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> Her nips don't offend me, but her shoulders are looking scary thin.



that is what is awful to me too - shoulders and hips


----------



## redney

That's a big difference from the bikini photo her grandmother 'accidently' posted a little bit ago.


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> On no kok!!! this ain’t a good look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian shows braless in tight latex dress
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian is showing in a skintight latex dress while fully braless as she hits up a dinner spot in perspex heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.monstersandcritics.com



S.o. wrote under these pics:
"I see a woman trying to be something she thinks other people want her to be(...)"

I think this is accurate.
She often mentioned being the "ugly or fat sister" and being criticized regardless of whether she gained or lost weight or whatever.
In this family, they all depend on their appearance, but in Khloé's case, I really believe it's her personal trauma,
and it's haunting her - sadly, maybe forever.
There can't be the approval she is longing for (by simply the whole world). 
Her brain might know this, but I think she is deeply hurt since ages.


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> That's a big difference from the bikini photo her grandmother 'accidently' posted a little bit ago.





and we have not seen or heard from MJ since then!


----------



## LittleStar88

Khloe Kardashian dons a tight pink top and glossy trousers
					

The 37-year-old exhibited her svelte waist in a post shared to her hairstylist Andrew Fitzsimons' Instagram on Friday, after admitting she had lost weight following her split with Tristan Thompson.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

LittleStar88 said:


> Khloe Kardashian dons a tight pink top and glossy trousers
> 
> 
> The 37-year-old exhibited her svelte waist in a post shared to her hairstylist Andrew Fitzsimons' Instagram on Friday, after admitting she had lost weight following her split with Tristan Thompson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


It must be so exhausting to be a Kardashian.  I’m sure the money is nice, but trying to keep up appearances must be absolutely exhausting!


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> It must be so exhausting to be a Kardashian.  I’m sure the money is nice, but trying to keep up appearances must be absolutely exhausting!


Yeah, I can only manage jeans and a bra for a few hours at a time at this point.


----------



## LittleStar88

purseinsanity said:


> It must be so exhausting to be a Kardashian.  I’m sure the money is nice, but trying to keep up appearances must be absolutely exhausting!






lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, I can only manage jeans and a bra for a few hours at a time at this point.



And I like snacking too much!


----------



## bag-princess

she still wants him! i wouldn’t be around him breathing the same air.










						Inside Khloe & Tristan's  Father's Day with True after cheating scandal
					

GO INSIDE Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson’s Father’s Day with their daughter True, four, after his cheating scandal. Tristan chose to spend time with his daughter True this past w…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## Sferics

bag-princess said:


> she still wants him! i wouldn’t be around him breathing the same air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Khloe & Tristan's  Father's Day with True after cheating scandal
> 
> 
> GO INSIDE Khloe Kardashian and Tristan Thompson’s Father’s Day with their daughter True, four, after his cheating scandal. Tristan chose to spend time with his daughter True this past w…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com





"She had to tell her about a leaked court declaration in which Tristan Thompson, 31, confessed to cheating on Khloe while they were still together.
He had admitted to sleeping with Maralee Nichols, 31, in Houston on his 30th birthday.
Tristan fathered a baby boy named Theo with the fitness model"


Help, why is this news this time?
I'm confused with the timeline of all that cheating going on and being together or not.
Did she think T. was with this woman only when she and him were separated?


----------



## bag-princess

Sferics said:


> "She had to tell her about a leaked court declaration in which Tristan Thompson, 31, confessed to cheating on Khloe while they were still together.
> He had admitted to sleeping with Maralee Nichols, 31, in Houston on his 30th birthday.
> Tristan fathered a baby boy named Theo with the fitness model"
> 
> 
> Help, why is this news this time?
> I'm confused with the timeline of all that cheating going on and being together or not.
> *Did she think T. was with this woman only when she and him were separated?*




from what i have seen from “friends and sources” yes that’s what she was believing until he had to admit otherwise when the truth hit the fan!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sferics said:


> "She had to tell her about a leaked court declaration in which Tristan Thompson, 31, confessed to cheating on Khloe while they were still together.
> He had admitted to sleeping with Maralee Nichols, 31, in Houston on his 30th birthday.
> Tristan fathered a baby boy named Theo with the fitness model"
> 
> 
> Help, why is this news this time?
> I'm confused with the timeline of all that cheating going on and being together or not.
> Did she think T. was with this woman only when she and him were separated?


 There is no other story line w Koko
Pity because the. show could focus on her as a designer and not as a doormat


----------



## lanasyogamama

I might have to watch this.  Eating the hot sauces really prevents the guests from keeping their guard up.


----------



## bag-princess

interesting…….he sounds too normal for their tastes 











						Khloe Kardashian Dating Private Equity Investor After Tristan Thompson Breakup - E! Online
					

Khloe Kardashian has officially moved on from Tristan Thompson. Find out how Kim Kardashian helped the Good American mogul meet her new mystery man below.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## hermes_lemming

bag-princess said:


> interesting…….he sounds too normal for their tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian Dating Private Equity Investor After Tristan Thompson Breakup - E! Online
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian has officially moved on from Tristan Thompson. Find out how Kim Kardashian helped the Good American mogul meet her new mystery man below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com


He is just damage control.

I'm personally wierded out how her "released" photos from her recent bday party are nothing like what she looks like IRL 

Then again the same goes for her sis, Kim. She's now a double for Dorit fr RHOBH


----------



## LittleStar88

hermes_lemming said:


> He is just damage control.
> 
> I'm personally wierded out how her "released" photos from her recent bday party are nothing like what she looks like IRL
> 
> Then again the same goes for her sis, Kim. She's now a double for Dorit fr RHOBH



Of all of the K sisters, her looks fluctuate the most. To the point where she is almost unrecognizable in that she just looks like a generic skinny hot chick. I kind of feel sorry for her because she seems the least happy of the bunch and really overcompensates for it with her appearance.


----------



## hermes_lemming

LittleStar88 said:


> Of all of the K sisters, her looks fluctuate the most. To the point where she is almost unrecognizable in that she just looks like a generic skinny hot chick. I kind of feel sorry for her because she seems the least happy of the bunch and really overcompensates for it with her appearance.


Kim gives her a run for her money tho. Her looks seem to change by the hour and she's apparently incapable of taking a pic without a duck face


----------



## LittleStar88

hermes_lemming said:


> Kim gives her a run for her money tho. Her looks seem to change by the hour and she's apparently incapable of taking a pic without a duck face



But even when Kim changes her look, I still know it’s Kim right away.

Sometimes Khloe doesn’t look like Khloe anymore.


----------



## bag-princess

Khloé Kardashian expecting a baby via surrogate with Tristan Thompson
					

The reality star is also mom to 4-year-old daughter True, while the NBA player is dad to 5-year-old son Prince and 6-month-old son Theo.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Swanky

Welp. . . congrats lol


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian expecting a baby via surrogate with Tristan Thompson
> 
> 
> The reality star is also mom to 4-year-old daughter True, while the NBA player is dad to 5-year-old son Prince and 6-month-old son Theo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


This woman does not do one thing that Kim has not already done. From all those surgeries, the big butt to now small butt, even losing weight so quickly the same way and time as Kim... not one thing she does is original. lol


----------



## pukasonqo

Jayne1 said:


> This woman does not do one thing that Kim has not already done. From all those surgeries, the big butt to now small butt, even losing weight so quickly the same way and time as Kim... not one thing she does is original. lol



Why, why would you have another kid w someone who DNGF about you…what is about him that Koko is so desperate to hold on by dear life
He has children galore so let’s hope he invests his $$$$ wisely


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do they think this makes them classy? The one dad thing? Because it really doesn’t.


----------



## A1aGypsy

It certainly is logistically easier if daddy wants time then to manage a bunch of baby daddies…


----------



## pixiejenna

Well koko has worked out too much to ruin her revenge body to have another baby. I don’t know why they’re so obsessed with having all of their kids with one guy I feel like it stems from something in their childhood. She clearly wants more kids more than she wants to be in a relationship with someone who actually loves or respects her. I feel like it’s going to be weird for her kids to have so many half siblings that they probably will never see.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pukasonqo said:


> Why, why would you have another kid w someone who DNGF about you…what is about him that Koko is so desperate to hold on by dear life
> He has children galore so let’s hope he invests his $$$$ wisely


Common sense isn't found in that gene pool


----------



## hermes_lemming

lanasyogamama said:


> Do they think this makes them classy? The one dad thing? Because it really doesn’t.


That family/clan is the opposite of classy


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian expecting a baby via surrogate with Tristan Thompson
> 
> 
> The reality star is also mom to 4-year-old daughter True, while the NBA player is dad to 5-year-old son Prince and 6-month-old son Theo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



This woman is really not great at making life choices, hu? (Yes, I read the baby was made before the break-up, but Tristan has been a jerk for years)


----------



## andrashik

She really has a thick skin


----------



## bag-princess

andrashik said:


> She really has a thick skin




not really.     she will just keep ignoring the truth and posting her uplifting quotes on IG to make it look as if she does.


----------



## bag-princess

lanasyogamama said:


> Do they think this makes them classy? The one dad thing? Because it really doesn’t.




they think it makes them better than the average "baby mama" because they have money and don't need a man or assistance to help take care their kids.


----------



## Jayne1

She picked the sex of the child, didn't she... like Kylie.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

andrashik said:


> She really has a thick skin


No, she doesn't-otherwise she wouldn't fly off the handle at people on social media and constantly overtalk her situation.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Jayne1 said:


> She picked the sex of the child, didn't she... like Kylie.


Somehow, I don't think she did. They don't seem to value male children in that family for some reason (see Rob,the Jenner boys, Kim's two sons being largely ignored unless they can exploit them, etc.)


----------



## pixiejenna

While this family doesn’t value men I think that she wanted one of each and that’s why she chose a boy.


----------



## andrashik

BagsNBaguettes said:


> No, she doesn't-otherwise she wouldn't fly off the handle at people on social media and constantly overtalk her situation.


Yeah but I mean that he cheated on her so many times that we lost track and she still lets him crawl back every time and now she has another baby with him.
This is what I was referring to thick skin.

I wonder what the baby's name would be. Maybe something describing "faithfulness"


----------



## pukasonqo

andrashik said:


> Yeah but I mean that he cheated on her so many times that we lost track and she still lets him crawl back every time and now she has another baby with him.
> This is what I was referring to thick skin.
> 
> I wonder what the baby's name would be. Maybe something describing "faithfulness"



Konstant


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> While this family doesn’t value men I think that she wanted one of each and that’s why she chose a boy.




i think it was also because like other's baby mama's have tried before her -  it would give her some non-existant power over him in her mind  because she would have his little mini-me and he would be drawn to her.


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't get it. Why? Why have another baby with a man who publicly humiliates you repeatedly?


----------



## TC1

I know it has been said that the baby was conceived via surrogate in November..before the other lady had hers in December. Almost makes the latest scandal worse. He knew the other one was pregnant and didn't tell Khloe after planning a baby with her. Lord a mercy this man has clowned her to no end.


----------



## LittleStar88

On a planet with 8 billion people she keeps going back to this douche.

This saying comes to mind: Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.

How many times has he fooled her now?


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I know it has been said that the baby was conceived via surrogate in November..before the other lady had hers in December. Almost makes the latest scandal worse. He knew the other one was pregnant and didn't tell Khloe after planning a baby with her. *Lord a mercy this man has clowned her to no end.*




 lawd yes he has - and will for many more years to come because of these kids! i better not ever hear her say again about how good a father he is and whatever. i don't know what she thinks this boy child will do for her but it ain't happening. we still have 5 months left in this year - i wonder how many more babies will he have to lay claim to before the end of the year. she is not the only fool but she is a big one!


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> On a planet with 8 billion people she keeps going back to this douche.
> 
> This saying comes to mind: Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> *How many times has he fooled her now?*





too dang many times to count by hand!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Does Tristan have a relationship w/ his other kids? I wonder if True will get to know her half siblings and how they will explain one night stands to her...this is so cray.


----------



## brnicutie

sheanabelle said:


> Does Tristan have a relationship w/ his other kids? I wonder if True will get to know her half siblings and how they will explain one night stands to her...this is so cray.


They see Prince, his oldest with Jordy. They don't see Theo, the one he had in Dec.


----------



## pukasonqo

I hope she is smart enough to keep her $$$$ away from his, he earns well but God knows how much he pays in child support 
If he is going to cheat can he at least take precautions?


----------



## bag-princess

pukasonqo said:


> *I hope she is smart enough to keep her $$$$ away from his*, he earns well but God knows how much he pays in child support
> If he is going to cheat can he at least take precautions?




i am sure kris is all over that matter!  hopefully she will listen to her if there are not already safeguards in place but knowing kris i bet there are.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Khloé Kardashian expecting a baby via surrogate with Tristan Thompson
> 
> 
> The reality star is also mom to 4-year-old daughter True, while the NBA player is dad to 5-year-old son Prince and 6-month-old son Theo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Oh, FFS...


----------



## purseinsanity

hermes_lemming said:


> That family/clan is the opposite of classy


Don't you mean Klassy?


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I know it has been said that the baby was conceived via surrogate in November..before the other lady had hers in December. Almost makes the latest scandal worse. He knew the other one was pregnant and didn't tell Khloe after planning a baby with her. Lord a mercy this man has clowned her to no end.


If she was a normal woman, I'd feel badly for her.  In Khloe's case, I'm not sure it would've made a difference.  She wanted another baby BADLY.  She obviously wanted it with Tristan.  I think she's claiming they did this in November and she had no idea more to save face than anything.  He's cheated on you multiple times and you're blind sided?  Mmmkay.


----------



## purseinsanity

LittleStar88 said:


> On a planet with 8 billion people she keeps going back to this douche.
> 
> This saying comes to mind: Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.
> 
> How many times has he fooled her now?


I've lost count.


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> If she was a normal woman, I'd feel badly for her.  In Khloe's case, I'm not sure it would've made a difference.  She wanted another baby BADLY.  She obviously wanted it with Tristan.  I think she's claiming they did this in November and she had no idea more to save face than anything.  He's cheated on you multiple times and you're blind sided?  Mmmkay.



I agree with you and according to some “source“ she knew all about his cheating once again in November but not only did she want another baby with him she desperately  wanted a son with him! And just like I said her bird mentality makes her think it will make some big change come over him. I would not waste my time feeling sorry for her!


----------



## bag-princess

purseinsanity said:


> I've lost count.



you want to borrow our calculator???


----------



## LavenderIce

bag-princess said:


> you want to borrow our calculator???


You mean kalkulator? It’s how they keep track.


----------



## zen1965

She is dumb.
But let‘s not forget who is the real pig perpetrator in this scenario.


----------



## purseinsanity

zen1965 said:


> She is dumb.
> But let‘s not forget who is the real pig perpetrator in this scenario.


Tristan is a PIG and an A$$, but boy, she is a door mat.


----------



## pukasonqo

I don’t think anybody here thinks T is a prize but Koko has money, connections and still…
I’d probably feel different if she was somehow financially dependent on him but I still cannot understand why she keeps trying to make fetch happen


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky said:


> Welp. . . congrats lol


And gooood luck! Ha ha


----------



## Jahpson

lanasyogamama said:


> Do they think this makes them classy? The one dad thing? Because it really doesn’t.


I kind of agree.


andrashik said:


> She really has a thick skin


She really does. I couldn’t do it. I am sure she is avoiding social media like the plague. Many of the comments on other sites have been really unkind.



bag-princess said:


> i think it was also because like other's baby mama's have tried before her -  it would give her some non-existant power over him in her mind  because she would have his little mini-me and he would be drawn to her.


But he has two other “mini-mes“ lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

I was just thinking (dont ask me why) that maybe her thing is she wants the baby, and he is the easiest way to get it. 

I imagine she already has financial safeguards and legal agreements in place with him, she doesn't have to start from scratch with a new donor or relationship (which by now she must realize she is not very good at), her kids will be related and close in age, her  clock is ticking and even in the case of a surrogate she is at prime age to take care of another child and her kids will be closer in age then if she had to start a hunt for a new baby daddy.   I am sure Kris has Tristan in check financially and he seems to more or less keep his mouth shut.... and this is a pretty easy win for Khloe if she is not emotionally invested in her actual relationship with this guy.


----------



## Sferics

CobaltBlu said:


> I was just thinking (dont ask me why) that maybe her thing is she wants the baby, and he is the easiest way to get it.
> 
> I imagine she already has financial safeguards and legal agreements in place with him, she doesn't have to start from scratch with a new donor or relationship (which by now she must realize she is not very good at), her kids will be related and close in age, her  clock is ticking and even in the case of a surrogate she is at prime age to take care of another child and her kids will be closer in age then if she had to start a hunt for a new baby daddy.   I am sure Kris has Tristan in check financially and he seems to more or less keep his mouth shut.... and this is a pretty easy win for Khloe if she is not emotionally invested in her actual relationship with this guy.


Very plausible. Pretty sure this is an accurate estimation.


----------



## bag-princess

Jahpson said:


> I kind of agree.
> 
> She really does. I couldn’t do it. I am sure she is avoiding social media like the plague. Many of the comments on other sites have been really unkind.
> 
> 
> But he has two other “mini-mes“ lol





you know those K's believe they are special and no matter how many times it has been done before - when THEY do it the it is a whole different new thing!


----------



## Jayne1

CobaltBlu said:


> I was just thinking (dont ask me why) that maybe her thing is she wants the baby, and he is the easiest way to get it.


That's exactly what I think. It's just easier.


----------



## Jahpson

So Tristan has officially moved on.









						Tristan Thompson Holding Hands with Mystery Woman After Clubbing in Greece
					

Tristan Thompson is having no problem finding companionship on his trip to Greece ... a getaway on the heels of news he and Khloe Kardashian are expecting a baby together via surrogate.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pukasonqo

Jahpson said:


> So Tristan has officially moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson Holding Hands with Mystery Woman After Clubbing in Greece
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson is having no problem finding companionship on his trip to Greece ... a getaway on the heels of news he and Khloe Kardashian are expecting a baby together via surrogate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


   The way he treated her makes one think he was never that invested in their relationship


----------



## bag-princess

Jahpson said:


> So Tristan has officially moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson Holding Hands with Mystery Woman After Clubbing in Greece
> 
> 
> Tristan Thompson is having no problem finding companionship on his trip to Greece ... a getaway on the heels of news he and Khloe Kardashian are expecting a baby together via surrogate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com





   that boy been moved on!! he wasn't all into khloe like she so desperately wants people to believe he was.


----------



## Jayne1

Does anyone remember when Madonna picked a baby daddy? Her daughter was a result of a guy she thought would make good genetic material. He was a trainer.  What else would impress her... a brilliant scientist?  She was interested in Dennis Rodman's seed for a while, impressed by his physical traits.

So, Khloe wants a sibling, picked the sex and since Tristan is no fuss, would not get in the way like some other baby daddies do and she doesn't need his money... went with him again.


----------



## V0N1B2

I saw Khloe’s new migraine commercial the other day. The one where she’s in her jean workshop - not the one eating popcorn with her claws - It doesn’t even look like her! Those long blonde extensions are just… ick. And her face doesn’t move when she’s talking. I didn’t know migraine medication had that effect on facial muscles


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> I saw Khloe’s new migraine commercial the other day. The one where she’s in her jean workshop - not the one eating popcorn with her claws - It doesn’t even look like her! Those long blonde extensions are just… ick. And her face doesn’t move when she’s talking. I didn’t know migraine medication had that effect on facial muscles




i have seen that one too and no it doesn't look like her at all.


----------



## purseinsanity

V0N1B2 said:


> I saw Khloe’s new migraine commercial the other day. The one where she’s in her jean workshop - not the one eating popcorn with her claws - It doesn’t even look like her! Those long blonde extensions are just… ick. And her face doesn’t move when she’s talking. I didn’t know migraine medication had that effect on facial muscles


Well, they do use Botox for migraines now.


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> Well, they do use Botox for migraines now.



And also for hyperactive bladders


----------



## Sferics

purseinsanity said:


> Well, they do use Botox for migraines now.


Joking aside, in my case it works pretty good in case of tension headache.


----------



## bag-princess

well why shouldn't he party??  it's just another child that he doesn't have to do anything for. 
doesn't mean anything to him. 











						Tristan Thompson Seen Partying in Greece Amid Khloe Kardashian Baby News
					

Tristan Thompson's latest baby with Khloe Kardashian is due any day now, but he's nowhere to be found in L.A. ... the guy's all the way over in Greece, partying it up with some females.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel sad for a baby whose Dad has little involvement in their day to day life.


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> I feel sad for a baby whose Dad has little involvement in their day to day life.


Cue all the K baby daddies   but that's how they prefer it.


----------



## bag-princess

the shade of this writer - Tristan is galivanting and Khloe is busy sharing inspirational quotes! which one of you bishes wrote this because it is straight off the PF!!! 












						Tristan Thompson lounges on a yacht in St. Tropez with Ally Hilfiger
					

Tristan Thompson continued his exciting summer escapades on Thursday, as he left Mykonos and headed to St. Tropez where he lounged on a yacht with Tommy Hilfiger's daughter.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TC1

I've read a few blinds that the baby has been born already..and Koko sharing her quotes is to keep the distraction going. Tristan knew he was never going to have to be an actual father to any of Khloe's kids..IMO that's why he agreed to a second.


----------



## LittleStar88

Tristan's Wild Nights Out
					

Exclusive Celebrity News




					theresalongofanpagerome.blogspot.com


----------



## bag-princess

oh boy - if it ain't one it is the other one posting all about life's lesson's to help the masses be their best self and live their best life!   












						Tristan Thompson posts about ‘responsibility’ ahead of baby’s birth
					

Thompson has been spotted partying it up in Europe while Kardashian remains in Los Angeles, awaiting the arrival of their second child.




					pagesix.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

Is it true Tristan was with that woman that recently tested + for AIDS. Gena Tew something? She just found out after like 8-10  yrs of having it and not knowing or ever getting tested. Yikes. Such a mess.


----------



## prettyprincess

meluvs2shop said:


> Is it true Tristan was with that woman that recently tested + for AIDS. Gena Tew something? She just found out after like 8-10 yrs of having it and not knowing or ever getting tested. Yikes. Such a mess.


Omg.


----------



## LavenderIce

Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson Welcome Their Second Baby via Surrogate
					

Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson's baby boy has arrived, PEOPLE confirms




					people.com


----------



## Sferics

Hello little boy!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hope at the very least he’s a good dad bc good man he is not. I’m amazed how these women want to keep having kids with men that are mediocre at best.


----------



## TC1

I read the baby was born a few weeks ago..they just waited until now to announce, same day as Kim/Pete breakup. Khloe's news is more back burner. PMK working OT this weekend!


----------



## meluvs2shop

PMK is working OT for sure. Well played, PMK.


----------



## Jayne1

Khloe now has one of each and Kylie also has one of each.  Gender selection, but Kylie did it first which is the way with Khloe, always copying, never original.

I saw a Lorry Hill video where she talks about Khloe taking out her big butt (a la Kim) and having some stomach surgery for dramatic weight loss, also a la Kim.


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> I read the baby was born a few weeks ago..they just waited until now to announce, same day as Kim/Pete breakup. Khloe's news is more back burner. *PMK working OT this weekend!*




when is she NOT???   i have to give her her props - those girls would be NOTHING without her.


----------



## LittleStar88

Khloe Kardashian and Private Equity Investor Break Up - E! Online
					

It's over between Khloe Kardashian and the private equity investor she began dating earlier this year. The news comes soon after the arrival of her and ex Tristan Thompson's baby boy.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## Sferics

Jayne1 said:


> Khloe now has one of each and Kylie also has one of each.  Gender selection, but Kylie did it first which is the way with Khloe, always copying, never original.
> 
> I saw a Lorry Hill video where she talks about Khloe taking out her big butt (a la Kim) and having some stomach surgery for dramatic weight loss, also a la Kim.



These are no fashion choices or "inventions" and in no way themes in which you need to be the cool first one, the original. It's pretty normal to influence each other among friends and family.
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## bag-princess

LittleStar88 said:


> Khloe Kardashian and Private Equity Investor Break Up - E! Online
> 
> 
> It's over between Khloe Kardashian and the private equity investor she began dating earlier this year. The news comes soon after the arrival of her and ex Tristan Thompson's baby boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com




did he even exist???  really??       "Khloe has fully moved on"  and ""Khloe is enjoying being single"  bless their heart but we all know those are lies!  she has NEVER enjoyed being single and would drop everything if Tristan crooked his finger in her direction.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Khloe was in no dang relationship with an investor. Come on PMK. Go get sleep. No need to burn the midnight oil here.


----------



## bag-princess

people are    at her - saying she knew it was going to be a boy because she picked one and had 9 months to come up with a name and this is just a way for her to compete with kylie













						Khloé Kardashian Is 'Taking Her Time' Naming Son: 'She Wants It to Be Just Right,' Source Says
					

Khloé Kardashian and Tristan Thompson welcomed their second baby — a boy — via surrogate, a representative for the star confirmed to PEOPLE on Friday




					people.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did she say why she used a surrogate?  I mean, I know it was so she wouldn’t need to lose weight, but did she claim otherwise?


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> did he even exist???  really??       "Khloe has fully moved on"  and ""Khloe is enjoying being single"  bless their heart but we all know those are lies!  she has NEVER enjoyed being single and would drop everything if Tristan crooked his finger in her direction.


No pictures - no boyfriend.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> Khloe now has one of each and Kylie also has one of each.  Gender selection, but Kylie did it first which is the way with Khloe, always copying, never original.
> 
> I saw a Lorry Hill video where she talks about Khloe taking out her big butt (a la Kim) and having some stomach surgery for dramatic weight loss, also a la Kim.



Na this is Khloe copying Kim again. Kim was the first to not only gender select in the family but also using a surrogate as well. In the end it's always Khloe kopying Kim.


----------



## pixiejenna

PMK has been fishing the investor banker imaginary BF for a while lol. I'm sure that he's cool with Koko using her ex's sperm and surrogate for more kids. Mostly because he doesn't exist.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This investor banker is the 30 something version of “he goes to a different school”!


----------



## bag-princess

pixiejenna said:


> Na this is Khloe copying Kim again. Kim was the first to not only gender select in the family but also using a surrogate as well. In the end it's always Khloe kopying Kim.




and also copying kylie - remember changed her son's name but hasn't revealed it.  and i am sure khloe will also keep him out the press too so that people can wait with baited breath to see him!


----------



## Swanky

MANY people use surrogate and gender selection these days, it’s not copying imo. 
Hopefully she doesn’t end up with the deadbeat, but I see no issues with a female wanting babies, lucky for her she had a willing DONOR so her kids are genetically siblings.


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> Did she say why she used a surrogate?  I mean, I know it was so she wouldn’t need to lose weight, but did she claim otherwise?


I believe the usual term "health issues" was used when they were filming with Tristan. He was with her while they discussed it. She probably didn't want to sleep with him unprotected cause...well..duh


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t have issues with people using surrogates to have kids. She is allowed to have as many kids as she wants. I do have issue with someone who lied about having infertility problems as a storyline for her TV show. Wasn’t it Lam Lam who outed her on that one? However if she’s still touting infertility BS that I do have a huge issue because it[s offensive to those who actually have infertility problems.


----------



## Swanky

I guess I just don’t care enough about her…. I struggled with infertility myself. As long as people tune in to their show and follow them they won’t go away.


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Did she say why she used a surrogate?  I mean, I know it was so she wouldn’t need to lose weight, but did she claim otherwise?


She claimed she was told she would have a "high risk pregnancy" if she were to get pregnant again.  
If you're going to talk about it, tell the truth.  Don't open the can of worms if you want your privacy.


----------



## pixiejenna

This has all of the Kardashian’s in reverse photoshop but Koko takes the cake on biggest transformation. Kylie is second IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> This has all of the Kardashian’s in reverse photoshop but Koko takes the cake on biggest transformation. Kylie is second IMO.



They didn't go back to the original with Kris.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Swanky said:


> MANY people use surrogate and gender selection these days, it’s not copying imo.
> Hopefully she doesn’t end up with the deadbeat, but I see no issues with a female wanting babies,* lucky for her she had a willing DONOR so her kids are genetically siblings.*



I like to think that was the deciding factor in her/his plan.  It's actually a nice change from so many people having  children from multiple partners. At least there'll just be one dad for the siblings to share.  Tristin is an unfaithful cad, but he appears to love True, and I'm betting he will be a good father to yet to be named baby boy, as well.


----------



## pixiejenna

Jayne1 said:


> They didn't go back to the original with Kris.


No but it was a earlier version of her many faces . Sad that the post was deleted. PMK must have seen it and threatened legal action. Must wipe old versions of their faces.


----------



## bag-princess

Leaving Bey’s bday party over the weekend


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> Leaving Bey’s bday party over the weekend
> 
> View attachment 5608987
> View attachment 5608988



Her bum looks like a prosthetic attached to her backside.


----------



## Chanel4Eva

Khloe Kardashian Reveals Baby and When Tristan Knew He Got Another Woman Pregnant
					

Khloe Kardashian has given everyone the first peek at her baby, but she dropped some info about Tristan Thompson and the child he had with another woman that is really messed up.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## pukasonqo

Why is she in a hospital bed?


----------



## zinacef

pukasonqo said:


> Why is she in a hospital bed?


She is the baby’s mom, hospitals nowadays make special arrangements for surrogacy situations. When the baby is born, the baby is immediately handed to the parents for a skin to skin moments, etc… same situation as if they physically birthed the baby. I know our hospital does this.


----------



## pukasonqo

zinacef said:


> She is the baby’s mom, hospitals nowadays make special arrangements for surrogacy situations. When the baby is born, the baby is immediately handed to the parents for a skin to skin moments, etc… same situation as if they physically birthed the baby. I know our hospital does this.


 Thank you, I had no idea


----------



## bag-princess

I read where she said that the only names she has looked at start with “T” which I understand because of True but lawd the dumb girl is still factoring Tristan’s sorry existence and feelings into everything too! I would not give him a though but of course he was in hospital pics as the proud father.


----------



## pixiejenna

I love how Khloe is more concerned about what people with think about her after finding out that Tristan has another baby at the same time. Than she is about having more babies with a man who‘s a serial cheater and at best a weekend dad(I’m probably being too generous).


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> I read where she said that the only names she has looked at start with “T” which I understand because of True but lawd the dumb girl is still factoring Tristan’s sorry existence and feelings into everything too! I would not give him a though but of course he was in hospital pics as the proud father.


And they have the last name Thompson   girl, bye.
ETA I wonder if the other 2 kids have his last name too...


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> And they have the last name Thompson   girl, bye.
> ETA I wonder if the other 2 kids have his last name too...



of course they do!  Can you imagine what these women are going to say when the children want to know why they don’t have the same last name?


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> of course they do!  Can you imagine what these women are going to say when the children want to know why they don’t have the same last name?


Well..we know she won't change it to True Kardashian.. but I mean, come on..leaving the hospital with "no name baby Thompson"  is ridiculous. Just like Kylie still not announcing her kids name.

These rich people with the surrogates..I swear. Just roll up to the hospital in full glam and leave with a kid. Sheesh it looks so disconnected.


----------



## LittleStar88

I’ll


TC1 said:


> Well..we know she won't change it to True Kardashian.. but I mean, come on..leaving the hospital with "no name baby Thompson"  is ridiculous. Just like Kylie still not announcing her kids name.
> 
> These rich people with the surrogates..I swear. Just roll up to the hospital in full glam and leave with a kid. Sheesh it looks so disconnected.


probably get some heat for this, but they treat it the same way as picking up your new puppy. I have a similar picture of me the day I got my little pup, but I was sitting on a couch (not a bed).

I don’t discredit the bonding moment or the mothering of a child that follows but there’s something extra to be said for carrying a child and subsequently giving birth that the bed photo can’t replicate. But seems she tries.


----------



## TC1

LittleStar88 said:


> I’ll
> 
> probably get some heat for this, but they treat it the same way as picking up your new puppy. I have a similar picture of me the day I got my little pup, but I was sitting on a couch (not a bed).
> 
> I don’t discredit the bonding moment or the mothering of a child that follows but there’s something extra to be said for carrying a child and subsequently giving birth that the bed photo can’t replicate. But seems she tries.


I don't know who watched..but the editing was "off" Khloe showed up in her sweatsuit. When Tristan came to see the baby she was laying in the bed wearing silk pajamas. Then they show her leaving...sweatsuit back on, like picking up the baby was a 15 min transaction.

Surrogacy is such an amazing gift. These days celebs are making it feel like they're just too rich to bother with birthing children. (IMO) of course


----------



## sdkitty

this is beyond








						Khloé Kardashian Criticized For Hospital Bed Photo After Surrogate Mom Had Her Son
					

The photo was released the day of the premiere of the new season of "The Kardashians."




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## leeann

LittleStar88 said:


> Her bum looks like a prosthetic attached to her backside.


Aw Khloe didn’t want to be seen leaving beyonces?  Lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> Well..we know she won't change it to True Kardashian.. but I mean, come on..leaving the hospital with "no name baby Thompson"  is ridiculous. Just like Kylie still not announcing her kids name.
> 
> These rich people with the surrogates..I swear. Just roll up to the hospital in full glam and leave with a kid. Sheesh it looks so disconnected.


Disconnect is such a great word to describe it.


----------



## purseinsanity

TC1 said:


> I don't know who watched..but the editing was "off" Khloe showed up in her sweatsuit. When Tristan came to see the baby she was laying in the bed wearing silk pajamas. Then they show her leaving...sweatsuit back on, like picking up the baby was a 15 min transaction.
> 
> *Surrogacy is such an amazing gift.* These days celebs are making it feel like they're just too rich to bother with birthing children. (IMO) of course


I know what you mean.  It's a blessing for people with infertility or other issues, but these celebs make it feel like ordering fast food.  Drive though the window and pick up the child you cherry picked/created.


----------



## bag-princess

what in the frickity frack is she wearing - while out there trying to make fetch happen with someone!!
and she needs to stop losing weight! 











						Khloe Kardashian cosies-up to hunky Italian actor Michele Morrone
					

Khloe Kardashian, 38, has set her fans' tongues wagging after she was pictured cosying up to Michele Morrone, 31, during Milan Fashion Week this weekend.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> what in the frickity frack is she wearing - while out there trying to make fetch happen with someone!!
> and she needs to stop losing weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian cosies-up to hunky Italian actor Michele Morrone
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian, 38, has set her fans' tongues wagging after she was pictured cosying up to Michele Morrone, 31, during Milan Fashion Week this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Whoa. She’s lost so much weight!


----------



## Jayne1

I read it was some kind of moderate stomach surgery that is popular now with those who really aren't fat or anything.

That guy in the photos is using her as much as she is using him.


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> this is beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian Criticized For Hospital Bed Photo After Surrogate Mom Had Her Son
> 
> 
> The photo was released the day of the premiere of the new season of "The Kardashians."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


I’ve seen numerous photos of women and friends who’ve just given birth, and the raw emotion is so real and palpable.  And then there’s this photo of Khloe Kardashian, lol.


----------



## White Orchid

bag-princess said:


> what in the frickity frack is she wearing - while out there trying to make fetch happen with someone!!
> and she needs to stop losing weight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian cosies-up to hunky Italian actor Michele Morrone
> 
> 
> Khloe Kardashian, 38, has set her fans' tongues wagging after she was pictured cosying up to Michele Morrone, 31, during Milan Fashion Week this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Looks like she’s relishing time with her newborn eh lol.


----------



## calicocat

bag-princess said:


> what in the frickity frack is she wearing - while out there trying to make fetch happen with someone!!
> and she needs to stop losing weight!


OMG the reflection on the mirror (the photog/assistant) lol 

One lovey-dovey DM from the Tristan and she'd dump this 'newly staged lover' off to the curb


----------



## bag-princess

poor Khloe - she tried bless her heart











						Michele Morrone Clarifies Viral Khloe Kardashian Photo
					

The pair went viral following a picture that was snapped over the weekend at the Dolce & Gabbana fashion show.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-princess said:


> poor Khloe - she tried bless her heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michele Morrone Clarifies Viral Khloe Kardashian Photo
> 
> 
> The pair went viral following a picture that was snapped over the weekend at the Dolce & Gabbana fashion show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com



Poor Koko, everything always blows in her face
Kryptik message soon to come or she has (finally) stopped doing that?


----------



## Swanky

He sure looked like it was more than a new acquaintance, he must've gotten in trouble lol
He's the one nuzzling in towards her, not the other way around.


----------



## bag-princess

Sure Jan 










						Khloé Kardashian reveals Tristan Thompson secretly proposed to her before his paternity scandal, but she turned him down because she wouldn't have felt 'proud' to be engaged to him
					

"I said, 'I'm not comfortable accepting this right now because I'm not excited to tell my family,'" Khloé Kardashian said of the secret proposal.




					www.insider.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Khloé Kardashian Was Secretly Engaged to Tristan Thompson for 9 Months Before His Paternity Scandal Broke Them
					

PEOPLE has confirmed Khloé Kardashian agreed to marry Tristan Thompson around February 2021, but they were broken up again by that December




					people.com
				




How stupid can she be???


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

bag-princess said:


> Sure Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khloé Kardashian reveals Tristan Thompson secretly proposed to her before his paternity scandal, but she turned him down because she wouldn't have felt 'proud' to be engaged to him
> 
> 
> "I said, 'I'm not comfortable accepting this right now because I'm not excited to tell my family,'" Khloé Kardashian said of the secret proposal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com


But she’s “proud” to have two children by this pitiful excuse of a man??


----------



## A1aGypsy

Kim’s comment that she would HAVE to say yes if someone asked her to marry them made me laugh.

Oh we know Kim, we know.


----------



## bag-princess

A1aGypsy said:


> Kim’s comment that she would HAVE to say yes if someone asked her to marry them made me laugh.
> 
> Oh we know Kim, we know.




 sometimes she has no filter


----------



## TC1

Kourtney saying she has "no idea" how many nieces and nephews she has? Girl....come on now.
Khloe was very excited to be called alarmingly skinny.


----------



## bag-princess

Khloe Kardashian’s Surgeon Speaks Out After Removing Tumor on Her Face
					

The reality TV star took to Instagram Tuesday and revealed details about the surgery.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian’s Surgeon Speaks Out After Removing Tumor on Her Face
> 
> 
> The reality TV star took to Instagram Tuesday and revealed details about the surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


Good thing she was able to photoshop it out of her pictures for the past seven months. Looking at the video, the “tumor”  isn’t all she PS’ed into oblivion.


----------



## buzzytoes

bag-princess said:


> Khloe Kardashian’s Surgeon Speaks Out After Removing Tumor on Her Face
> 
> 
> The reality TV star took to Instagram Tuesday and revealed details about the surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


Did she really say she is "pre-composed" to melanoma??


----------



## V0N1B2

buzzytoes said:


> Did she really say she is "pre-composed" to melanoma??


I applaud you for even being able to understand what she says.  With all that Botox in her face, the lips stuffed full of Juvederm, and the perpetual Stepford Wife expression on her face, she kinda sounds like Charlie Brown’s teacher from the old cartoon specials.


----------



## buzzytoes

V0N1B2 said:


> I applaud you for even being able to understand what she says.  With all that Botox in her face, the lips stuffed full of Juvederm, and the perpetual Stepford Wife expression on her face, she kinda sounds like Charlie Brown’s teacher from the old cartoon specials.


It was a quote in the article, no listening required fortunately


----------



## pukasonqo

buzzytoes said:


> Did she really say she is "pre-composed" to melanoma??


As her body is now composed of many foreign substances maybe she is now pre composed to melanoma 
Should not laugh, a friend recently died as a result of skin cancer


----------



## MidAtlantic

buzzytoes said:


> Did she really say she is "pre-composed" to melanoma??



This is the thing that makes me so rage-y about the Kardashians (and other famous people, too, I guess): they have all the money, time, and resources in the world and actively choose to sound like uneducated idiots.


----------



## purseinsanity

buzzytoes said:


> Did she really say she is "pre-composed" to melanoma??


She sure did!  I wonder if "pre-composed" is the stage before decomposed??


----------



## purseinsanity

MidAtlantic said:


> This is the thing that makes me so rage-y about the Kardashians (and other famous people, too, I guess): they have all the money, time, and resources in the world and actively choose to sound like uneducated idiots.


Oh come now darling, how could they possibly have the time?  With all the time in hair, make up, recovering from surgeries, flying private, photoshopping, and bossing your assistants around, you really think there's time to read??


----------



## MidAtlantic

purseinsanity said:


> Oh come now darling, how could they possibly have the time?  With all the time in hair, make up, recovering from surgeries, flying private, photoshopping, and bossing your assistants around, you really think there's time to read??



I stand humbly corrected.


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks @buzzytoes for pointing out that it was an article, (I wouldn't have clicked otherwise) because I needed that laugh. Pre-composed?   At least we know she wrote that herself.  And, she's doing her share to educate others who may or may not be pre-composed to melanoma to do screenings.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Also posting the bag for Kim in her thread, but this is the best one!





Online at Neiman's.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Gosh she can be so rude to Chris. Took all I had to not comment "That's how we feel when another Tristan scandal breaks".


----------



## bag-princess

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Gosh she can be so rude to Chris. Took all I had to not comment "That's how we feel when another Tristan scandal breaks".




They all are except Kyle! And she never puts them in their place. I would have ended that years ago!


----------



## sweetasc6h12o6

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Gosh she can be so rude to Chris. Took all I had to not comment "That's how we feel when another Tristan scandal breaks".



What was this post about/of? It’s since been deleted


----------



## bag-princess

Tristan Thompson To Reportedly Pay Maralee Nichols $9,500 In Monthly Child Support For Their Son
					

Tristan Thompson and Maralee Nichols reportedly settle paternity agreement, including monthly child support and custody.




					theshaderoom.com


----------



## uhpharm01

omg wow








						Lamar Odom Says Brothel Owner Tried to Murder Him with Drugs
					

Lamar Odom says he didn't use drugs during infamous overdose at Nevada brother, blames late Love Ranch owner Dennis Hof.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

uhpharm01 said:


> omg wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamar Odom Says Brothel Owner Tried to Murder Him with Drugs
> 
> 
> Lamar Odom says he didn't use drugs during infamous overdose at Nevada brother, blames late Love Ranch owner Dennis Hof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


Oh come ON. Sure. Convenient that the guy is deceased.


----------



## limom

Is he back on crack or on Kris payroll?


----------



## uhpharm01

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh come ON. Sure. Convenient that the guy is deceased.


I didn't know that the owner was deceased. Mmm...interesting timing.


----------



## A1aGypsy

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know that the owner was deceased. Mmm...interesting timing.


Yeah, it sure it. 

(My response was entirely directed at Odom and not you - hope that was clear)


----------



## uhpharm01

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, it sure it.
> 
> (My response was entirely directed at Odom and not you - hope that was clear)


oh I understand that your response was directed at Odom and not me. The thing is that Odom is claiming that it's one night but it was said that he was there for four days.


----------



## TC1

uhpharm01 said:


> I didn't know that the owner was deceased. Mmm...interesting timing.


He died in 2018


----------



## A1aGypsy

He also had a raging drug habit. I don’t doubt they game him everything he wanted, including quite the party.


----------



## uhpharm01

A1aGypsy said:


> He also had a raging drug habit. I don’t doubt they game him everything he wanted, including quite the party.


I remember that too about his drug habit.


----------

